#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-14
<ubuntuser12343> когда перевел с английского перевел, ужаснулся, какбы это будет работать, но без 3д, это в случае если иксы падают, но у меня не падают, т.е. DRI отключать мне не нужно
<Andante> народ, кто-нибудь в курсе, как сейчас убунту собирают? Она на процах без cmov запускается?
<Andante> лень пробовать. :)
<ubuntuser12343> боюсь черного экрана
<Andante> fear of the dark...
<ubuntuser12343> щас вот сделаю что-то не так и все
<Andante> кто-то придет и линейкой по рукам стукнет?
<ubuntuser12343> тут как слепой котенок, че делать непонятно
<Andante> 12 минут потратил на рефлексирование.
<Andante> Можно было уже установить ОС больше чем на половину.
<ubuntuser12343> зайцелоп был податливее на этой машине, сурикат не хочет тридэ :)
<ubuntuser12343> но компиз заработал без тридэ, правда, резиновые окна странно выглядят
<Andante> ой, пойду-ка я пока мне не попало....
<funkypunky> всем привет
<funkypunky> ребяты помогите плиз
<funkypunky> ubuntu 10.10 у меня  при наборе текста в "onboard" на тачпаде постоянно залипают буковки, с мышки вродебы такого не наблюдается
<funkypunky> а в консоле пишет "funky@punky:~$ onboard
<funkypunky> WARNING:Config:Can't load Default loading default layout instead"
<Andante> как ты набираешь текст на тачпаде?
<funkypunky> в onboard
<Andante> что это за чудо такое заморское?
<Andante> А, он скрин кеборда....
<funkypunky> да это стандартная экранная клавиатура в убунте
<Andante> Так с мышкой "вроде бы" или не наблюдается?
<funkypunky> мышки сейчас нету
<Andante> а может попробовать набирать текст на клавиатуре? Сразу проще станет.
<funkypunky> издеваешься?
<funkypunky> еслиб была клава то я бы не включал экранную
<Andante> Гм... ну так, чуток издеваюсь. А речь идет про тачпад или тачскрин?
<funkypunky> тачпад
<Andante> А можно фотографию заморского чуда с тачпадом но без клавиатуры?
<funkypunky> причем можно тыкать на тачпаде, а есть еще кнопочки рядом с тачпадом, эфект одинаковый
<funkypunky> ну залили клаву, нету ее
<Andante> А как именно залипает?
<Andante> Интересно почему я за 25 лет ни одной клавиатуры ничем не залил? Ну я имею ввиду насмерть.
<funkypunky> я тоже не залил, подруга залила, вернее мои клавы обчные, и и сколько не заливай им пофиг
<Andante> Это был риторический вопрос. А вот вопрос про характер залипания - настоящий.
<Andante> А то начинается "у моей подруги с ее парнем".
<funkypunky> ну как      залипает не на каждой букве, а иногда,
<Andante> _как_ залипает?
<funkypunky> ну воооооооот так      нннннннапример
<Andante> Во. Супер. :)
<funkypunky> от буквы не зависит
<Andante> От рук скорее зависит. Два раза щелкаешь она это воспринимает как "нажал и держу".
<Andante> А больше ничего не залипает? Вне клавиатуры.
<funkypunky> неа все остальное работает нормально
<funkypunky> серфю по инету  пользуясь тачпадом, но вот только в этой програме срабатывают такие вот залипания
<Andante> app-accessibility/orca попробуй эту
<Andante> ой, палюсь...
<Andante> но ты все равно попробуй
<funkypunky> ну и у тачпада  рядом есть кнопки две, типа левый и правый клик, у них такой же эффект, но там слышно что я один клилк делаю
<funkypunky> это тоже экранная клавиатура?
<Andante> угу
<Andante> но там слышно что я один клилк делаю / мало ли, дребезг контактов. ))
<funkypunky> а палево это ты про генту? )
<Andante> ага
<funkypunky> )
<Abbattar> Здравствуйте, тут у меня проблема, при запуске начинают
<Abbattar>  открываться всякие окна, хорошо они только на пенели видны, что делать,
<Abbattar> не могу остановить?
<Andante> funkypunky, Поставь курсор на кнопку на этой твоей onboard наступи на кнопку тачпада и держи. Она один раз введет букву или репитить будет?
<funkypunky> я еще не поставил orca я пока ток читаю про нее
<Andante> тебе это мешает экспериментировать с онбордой?
<funkypunky> нет)) если положить палец и долго держаьт то вообще не печатает, и если долго держать а потом отпустить буковка тоже не печатается)
<Andante> похоже что у нее таки баги :)
<funkypunky> а вот если нажать на кнопоку левую под тачпадом, и долго деражать, то буковка много раз печатается
<Andante> orca чать гнома, почему в убунте какая-то своя поделка с 23 (!!!) записями в багтрекере... это вопрос.
<funkypunky> я запустил орку  на меня с консоли начало кричать
<Andante> выключи звук и запусти еще раз )))
<Andante> видать сильно на него орка накричала
<Abbattar> помогите, что делать как остановить процесс открывания окон
<Abbattar> наутилус тоже не работает
<Andante> funkypunky, поставил эту твою онборду, ради смеха. Все нормально пашет.
<funkypunky> а на чем проверялось?
<funkypunky> вы  мышкой текст наберали или с тачпада?
<Andante> пичятайу одним пальцем как идиот
<Andante> с тачпада. Можно на ты.
<funkypunky> ок извини
<Andante> Нет, на вы тоже можно, если очень хочется. :)))
<funkypunky> может утилиту какую поставить
<funkypunky> или драйвер спецовый
<Andante> dont-repeat-my-touchpad-taps?
<Andante> утилита называется. :)))
<Andante> Я никаких спецовых драйверов не ставил.
<funkypunky> ну всмысле для тачпада, ну я вот тоже
<funkypunky> может у меня просто притормажывает, потому чо это нетбук
<Andante> А что за режим сканирования у нее есть?
<Andante> У меня тоже нетбук.
<Andante> А тормозит она потому что на питоне.
<funkypunky> я не знаю что за режим сканирования
<Andante> Да, глючит она конечно не на шутку, щас пришлось убивать ее по ssh.
<Andante> Сноси, не мучайся.
<funkypunky> вооо
<Andante> м?
<funkypunky> ну я уже думал грешить на сам тачпад
<funkypunky> ну а раз и у тебя тож самое то это она кривая
<Andante> если б сам тачпад, у тебя бы и остальное заедало, не только в онборде.
<Andante> У меня не тоже самое, повторов нажатий не было.
<funkypunky> у тебя что-то другое было?
<Andante> Она просто застряла и весь ввод заблокировала.
<Andante> Ни мышью никуда не нажать ни на клавиатуре тем более...
<Andante> зашел по ссх и прибил.
<Andante> Уже снес вообще-то. :)
<funkypunky> жуть, извини
<Andante> Видали и похуже...
<Andante> funkypunky, А точно тачпад больше нигде не заедает?
<funkypunky> пойду искать замену
<Andante> Мог ты просто не заметить?
<Andante> funkypunky, Так что там у тебя с оркой?
<funkypunky> да не, не заедает нигде, чуствительность не очень, скорей не всегда нажимается на таче
<Andante> чувствительность настраивается.
<funkypunky> а с оркой я там клавиатуру найти чет не могу
<funkypunky> или там есть голосовой набор текста?
<Andante> Ой, блин, это не то наверное...
<funkypunky> орка вроде читать умеет с экрана вслух а клавы я не нашел
<Andante> точно, это читалка для слепых...
<funkypunky> ))
<Andante> Блин, а как же называлась гномья экранная клавиатура?
<Andante> app-accessibility/gok
<Andante> Description:         Gnome Onscreen Keyboard
<Andante> Пробуй.
<funkypunky> ок пасип
<Andante> он после каждой установки софта вылетает.
<Andante> Ребутит чтоли?
<Andante> funkypunky, ты после установки софта перезагружаешься чтоли?
<funkypunky> посавил гок вот печаю все нормуль
<funkypunky> пасиба
<Andante> не за что
<Andante> Так ты после установки софта все-таки ребутишься?
<funkypunky> не просто так совпало
<Andante> слава богу...
<funkypunky> )))
<Andante> искренне желаю разрабам onboard использовать свой собственный продукт для его же разработки.
<Andante> Посмотрел скрины gok, впечатлился. Она еще страшнее чем onboard.
<Andante> matchbox-keyboard более-менее вменяема на вид, но как ее пользовать с более чем одной раскладкой я не понял.
<sharikoff> re
<Yulya> какая кодировонька тут у вас, господа?
<FoxHound> Yulya: господ всех перестреляли еще в начале 20го века, а так - UTF-8
<abd__> user
<Fanisk> всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, на 64 системе как можно запустить "....i386_installer-deb.bin" ?
<Fanisk> ну точнее установить
<iiicyg> Ну и денек...
<Frutik> Здравствуйте
<Frutik> Можно ли на убунту 10.10 установить кеды?
<AndreX> Frutik: можно, а тебе зачем это?
 * Frutik Так щас же вроде больше не будут писать приложений под гном 
<Frutik> Блин через мобилу неудобно
<AndreX> нуну
<AndreX> Frutik: кто тебе такое ляпнул, если не секрет)
<FoxHound> Frutik: на убунту лучше не ставь, качай кубунту)
<FoxHound> если ставить поверх гнома - кеды лажать начинают, но в принципе тоже можно
<FoxHound> Frutik: apt-get install kde  это поставит вместе с гномом кеды
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Frutik> ||AndreX||, у меня Суся была на ней уже только кеды, гном как таковой уже нет, если только дополнительно ставить
 * FoxHound всегда приятно видеть пополнение в секте
<Frutik> И они обьявили что под гном уже писать не будут
<a931bw> Интерестно
<a931bw> когда 11,04 выйдет, как надо будет ставить допилиную юнити на дебиан
<Frutik> Да кстати 11.04 уже будет не гном
<iiicyg> У меня будет Гном.
<iiicyg> Мне Юнити на нетбуке хватает.
<AndreX> там игном будет
<Frutik> А Юнити это от кед или от гнома или это совершено другое?
<AndreX> Frutik: это над гномом
<iiicyg> ГТК.
<Frutik> Понятно
<Zaxer> здрассте
<Ep5iloN_> привет :)
<AndreX> ну и ник у тебя)
<Zaxer> :)
<iiicyg> Я тупость написал.
<FoxHound> бывает
<iiicyg> Некоторые библиотеки ГТК использует Юнити-3д.
<iiicyg> Юнити-2д на Кьюти.
<Frutik7> А чем отличается 2д от 3д
<Frutik7> Всмысле юнити?
<another8888> Всем привет! :)
<another8888> Может кто сталкивался с таким, При загрузке убунты, когда экран приветствия и бегают точки, Выдается сообщение  "были найдены серьезные ошибки во время проверки диска /home"  и предложение пропустить. или не монтировать /home , как можно уйти от этого? моÐ
<Frutik> А если примонтировать когда зайдешь?
<iiicyg> fsck /dev/sdx > http://paste.ubuntu.com
<another8888> А он сам монтируется, я жму I - игнорировать, и загрузка проходит нормально, и система работает без глюков
<AndreX> !255 | another8888
<ubuntuhelp> another8888: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<Silverd23> Добрый день подскажите у встроенный видеокарт настройка не в xorg.conf?
<iiicyg> В xorg.conf
<AndreX> если дрова стоят
<Silverd23> не могу монитор настроить 800 на 600 - 60 держит, а когда хочу отредактировать его там нет
<Silverd23> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM800/PM880/PN800/PN880 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<iiicyg> Его там нет потому что он deprecated.
<iiicyg> Надо создать.
<Silverd23> не дадите ссылку где почитать про это?
<iiicyg> Silverd23, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<iiicyg> Правда уже даже там не создают.
<Silverd23> В смысле не создают? Это я такой везучий?
<iiicyg> Попробуйте sudo Xorg -configure
<bosyi> привет. у меня одного при переключении раскладок клавиатуры передергивет весь аплет уведомлений?
<inkvizitor68sl> фееричная ночка
<iiicyg> О да.
<inkvizitor68sl> сначала один сервер упорно не хотел ставиться.
<inkvizitor68sl> потом второй заявил, что у него fault file system
<inkvizitor68sl> потом третий и четвертый помахали ручками и вылетели из сети
<inkvizitor68sl> и с утра ддос
<inkvizitor68sl> на 3280 хостов
<iiicyg> Silverd23, создался?
<Silverd23> Fatal server error:
<Silverd23> Server is already active for display 0
<Silverd23> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Silverd23> 	and start again
<iiicyg> sudo Xorg -configure :1
<Silverd23> Section "Monitor"
<Silverd23> 	Identifier   "Monitor0"
<Silverd23> 	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
<Silverd23> 	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
<Silverd23> теперь редактировать?
<oxothuk> ребяты
<oxothuk> помогите разрулить траблу с vsftpd
<oxothuk> поставил и настроил его для работы с mysql
<oxothuk> но при коннекте пишет мол "ftpfs: ошибка регистрации пользователя
<oxothuk> в логи vsftpd сыпятся стоки а-ля [pid 1] [username ] FAIL LOGIN: Сlient "ip"
<oxothuk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<invision> ребят у меня занят 25 порт (mail). Как я могу посмотреть чем он занят? какой программой
<invision> каким приложением *
<teska[work]> netstat попробуй
<a931bw> Помогите, у меня камера перевёрнута
<sharikoff> тащи отвертку
<sharikoff> щас переверну как надо
<amigo> a931bw: http://tinyurl.com/4qpcayu
<a931bw> ...
<a931bw> Искал уже
<a931bw> v4l стоит
<a931bw> в cheese всё норм
<a931bw> но в VLC и  Skype
<a931bw> перевёрнута
<invision> задам вопрос еще раз. У меня на компе занят 25-й порт, мне нужно узнать какая программа использует. То что mail знаю, но какая программа нет т.к у меня стоит только  сервер xampp
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/skype-webcam-fixed
<inkvizitor68sl> #!/bin/sh
<inkvizitor68sl> export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3
<inkvizitor68sl> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<inkvizitor68sl> дальше сам поймёшь, я думаю?
<amigo> invision: nstat'ом попробуй
<invision> я пишу netstat у меня только процессы показывает сетевые которые в данный момент происходят
<inkvizitor68sl> логично
<a931bw> спс
<invision> ну 25 порт же просто в простое там нет никакой информации
<invision> он неактивен но занят
<inkvizitor68sl> invision, потому что надо писать netstat -l
<inkvizitor68sl> и телнетом постучись на порт
<inkvizitor68sl> если там MTA какая, то оно ответит
<Ilang> всем привет.
<Ilang> ubuntu10.04 , не как отключить возможность переключения капслога с клавиатуры?
<Ilang> нее
<Ilang> ubuntu11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а ты jail не пробовал?
<Ilang> та что natty
<Umren> Ilang, она еще не вышла
<inkvizitor68sl> пробовал
<Ilang> давно вышла )
<Umren> нет
<Ilang> недели три как пиляю
<[v-8]_jupiter> сейчас работаю на freebsd в jail так летает прилично
<Umren> Ilang, выйдет вконце апреля
<Ilang> на своем лаптопе
<Ilang> то релиз выйдет, а у меня альфа
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ну так это jail =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы не летало
<Umren> Ilang, по альфе тут на вопросы не отвечают, пиши багрепорт
<Ilang> отвали
<Ilang> каждый умник хочет свои правила написать...
<Ilang> незнаешь сиди тихо, может кто ответит
<Umren> лол
<Umren> жди
<Ilang> вообще да...
<Ilang> весь супорт забанен...
<Ilang> пробывал через xmodmap отключать. не выходит...
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilang, ты в гноме?
<Ilang> через да, с юнити пока проблемы
<SergeyIT> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ) Надо будет попробовать на jail сервеак под bsd
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ведро не пересоберешь +)
<Ilang> на моем леново, в unity хоткеи не работают его..
<Ilang> разбираться пока лень
<Ilang> а так альфа что надо
<Ilang> у меня maverick хуже работал
<Ilang> с капсом только засада (
<Ilang> у мен он как модулятор орки..
<Ilang> если буду капсить не баньте
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем его пересобирать)
<Ilang> без злого умысла
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ну иногда нада =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, это тебе подойдёт
<inkvizitor68sl> а воообще мы джейлами барыжим в России
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде никто не жалуется
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше openVz в какие то моменты даже
<Ilang> а unity юзает кто?
<SergeyIT> ты
<Ilang> Я написал что у меня гном
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: нет только не openvz
<inkvizitor68sl> хДДД
<[v-8]_jupiter> меня уже надписи  невозможно выделить память убивают
<Ilang> gnome-2d и gnome-classic как окружение раб стола
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, =)
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите, как поставить пароль на хостинг с внешних адресов, а с локальных чтоб входило без пароля. прописал в .htaccess авторизацию а она запаролила вход ото всюду.
<oxothuk> помогите разрулить траблу с vsftpd. поставил и настроил его для работы с mysql. но при коннекте пишет мол "ftpfs: ошибка регистрации пользователя в логи vsftpd сыпятся стоки а-ля [pid 1] [username ] FAIL LOGIN: Сlient "ip"
<sharikoff> включи дебаг
<sharikoff> и смари где косяк
<oxothuk> sharikoff: прошу прощения за свою нубовость, но как правильно включить дебаг в vsftpd?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop
<inkvizitor68sl> потом смотришь как vsftpd запускается
<inkvizitor68sl> и перед командой запуска ставишь strace
<sharikoff> debug какой нть или loglevel info
<inkvizitor68sl> фе
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, так много не надебажишь +)
<sharikoff> я не помню чесно гря
<sharikoff> после стрейса 2 километра логов разгребать?
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> но на самом деле их там не так много
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите, как поставить пароль на хостинг с внешних адресов, а с локальных чтоб входило без пароля. прописал в .htaccess авторизацию а она запаролила вход ото всюду.
<vladim> всем привет
<vladim> кто подскажет чем конвертировать 3GP в AVI или MP4
<san4o> vladim: ffmpeg
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=48913.0
<vladim> это назв программы?
<vladim> хотя и так понятно...
<vladim> спасибо!
<artus> sharikoff, q
<jenik1990> кто знает, где взять словари для aircrack-ng?
<svarog> привет всем, подскажите как исправить обновил пакеты перестало видео показывать с ютуба в тотеме Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer.
<jenik1990> какие пакеты обновлял?
<svarog> jenik1990, дпа полностью с 9.4 до 10.10
<svarog> jenik1990,  или может чтото недоставил? какихто других библиотек?
<irbis> всем привет народ кто знает как изменить нормально ulimit -n
<san4o> svarog: видео с ютуба может не показывать из за неустановленого флеш кодека
<svarog> san4o, в мозиле показывает
<san4o> ты в тотеме ютуб смотриш
<irbis> Знает кто по счет ulimit -n  ? :)
<irbis> :-(
<svarog> san4o, пытаюсь,
<svarog> san4o, да чтото пока не очень получается
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а в jail как и в openvz ядро одно на всех получаеться. Только нет проблемы с выделением памяти
<SergeyIT> тишина...
<SergeyIT> только посвистывают гигабайты в сети...
<artus> и вдоль дороги мертвые, с косами, стоять ...
<SergeyIT> опы с банометами )
<artus> xD
<artus> skai, не шали )
<skai> artus: а?что?я тут причем?
<artus> skai, мну все видит)
<skai> artus: откель?
<artus> skai, ха, на полставки держу оракула ) он мне правду и вещаеть )
<skai> а если б это не я был?
<artus> skai, окромя тебя такой фигней никто не страдает)
<skai> artus: не всегда.
<skai> @mode -b *!dmay@*
<skai> @mode -b *!~dmay@*
<SergeyIT> skai, зайца выпустил, чтобы опять охоту открыть?
<dmay> мвахахахахах! треперщите, смертнички!
<artus> skai, мне интересно , gayasentinel долго туди-сюда бегать будет? )
<skai> artus: он за 20 минут понимает, что тут тишина:)
<artus> дык ладно бы летал, ато ходит, дверями хловает, сквозняки устраиваеть)
<skai> artus: засек время?
<artus> @kick gayasentinel
<artus> чей то он только летает туда/сюда
<skai> artus: вот он остался.не вышел.мож он печатал длинное сообзщение вопрос
<artus> в логи гад мусорит
<artus> skai, ты логи пропарсь)
<artus> во, опять началось)
<artus> gayasentinel, ты долго будеш бугать туды сюды?
<gayasentinel> Пиши в приват, телепат.
<artus> *бегать
<dmay> предлагаю зойбанить!
<AndreX> )
<SergeyIT> dmay, понял чего написал?
<artus> буйный какой )
<AndreX> угу
<dmay> artus: я неделю в бане просидел! я требую крови! ^_^;
<AndreX> твоей?
<AndreX> он сам убёг
<skai> dmay: ты не досидел свою неделю
<dmay> AndreX: остроумно, остроумно. мы в садике тоже так делали, говорили "нет ты дурак" ;)
<skai> dmay: дык если прием действует до сих пор - чеж его менять то:)
<dmay> skai: у меня работа вредная, день за три учитывается ^_^
<AndreX> dmay: я небыл в садике теперь отрываюсь)
<dmay> amishaa: а вот ты был в садике?
<amishaa> dmay, ?
<AndreX> xD
<dmay> ты говори, был или нет?
<dmay> у нас тут социсследование :3
<dmay> ну вот так всегда, никто не хочет участвовать в социсследованиях
<AndreX> dmay: просто все знают что у тебя лицензии нет на соц исследования ))
<SergeyIT> здесь пора тотализатор устраивать - сколько дмей до бана продержится )
<dmay> ^___^
<dmay> чур мне 50%
<skai> dmay: а ты буш делать ставки против себя и платить мне 75%, чтобы я тебя банил, када нужно:)
<skai> мафия
<dmay> skai: я подумаю над твоим предложением 8]
<SergeyIT> а может опов в полицейских переименуем? )
<skai> SergeyIT: мыж не моператоры.мы операторы.так что ментов в понтов нас не касаеццо
<skai> SergeyIT: ты лучше медиков пугай сменой буквы м на п :)
<fedr90> привет всем. подскажите как исправить /etc/sudoers, если в нём ошибка :)
<fedr90> sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<fedr90> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<fedr90> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 30
<fedr90> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<artus> с чего ты взял чо в нем ошибка ?
<AndreX> интересно какая
<artus> sudo visudo
<skai> fedr90: надо было visudo юзать
<AndreX> о опять
<fedr90> всё пропало? :) только переустанавливать? )
<fedr90> sudo visudo
<fedr90> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 30 <<<
<fedr90> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 30
<fedr90> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<fedr90> visudo
<fedr90> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<fedr90> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<artus> @kick fedr90 flood
<skai> artus: он вернется - скажи пусть с лив сиди редактит и правит свои ошибки
<artus> @mode +b --nick "_1Na]["  поменяй ник
<artus> @mode +b  "_1Na][" --nick  поменяй ник
<skai> artus: теперь кикай
<skai> artus: бот за тебя не кикнет
<artus> mode -b  --nick!*@*
<artus> @kick "_1Na]["
<artus> mode -b  "--nick!*@*
<skai> artus: собаку забываешь
<artus> @mode -b  "--nick!*@*
<skai> кавычка лишняя
<artus> @mode -b  --nick!*@*
<artus> залипаю)
<fedr90> спс, понял про visudo, но уже поздно. есть способ отредактировать sudoers, если sudo не работает?
<artus> !paste | fedr90
<ubuntuhelp> fedr90: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> fedr90: с ливсиди
<SergeyIT>  fedr90, тебе написали!
<artus> fedr90, с ливки загрузись и отредактируй
<fedr90> ок
<deimosmaker> всем привет, прошу прощения за то, что так давно Вас всех здесь присутствующих не посещал)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> а в traceroute  звезды в основном проверяют потерю пакета?
<[v-8]_jupiter> traceroute 203.174.34.53
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: звезды - значит на хопе нет узла
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: а как проверить потери пакета?
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: пингом
<[v-8]_jupiter> странно ping ничего странного не пишет , а вот nagios говорит что 15% потерь
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: в пинге меняй размеры пакетов
<cerber> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<hivemind> А чтобы скрипт создать, в начале что написать нужно?
<hivemind> #!/bin/sh ?
<SergeyIT> hivemind, на чем пишешь то и пиши
<hivemind> Bash'евский скрипт
<SergeyIT> hivemind, #!/bin/bash
<hivemind> Ага, спасибо
<ubuntuser12343> всем привет
<cerber> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<ubuntuser12343> обвновил ядро до 2.6.37, заработало 3д, но система->параметры->внешний_вид ругается что не удалось найти видеодрайвер. Не удается включить визуальные эффекты. почему так?
<cerber> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, а какое видео?
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: встроенное интел 845
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, может тоже обновить надо?
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: перед обновлением ядра с 2.6.22 грузил драйвер с ppa, думал 3д заработает, но заработало только с 2.6.37. Пробовать еще?
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, убунту 8.04?
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: 10.10
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, 2.6.22 никак не могло быть
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: сори, 2.6.35 было
<AndreX> мде
<artus> 3g с 2.6.28 работаеть сходу
<SergeyIT> 3д даже не проверяю - не нужно
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, посмотри на форуме, может чего еще надо обновить
<ubuntuser12343> artus: ну не пошло сразу, наверно так бывает, на сусе со старым ядром работает, а в убунте не пошло
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: да, посмотрю, может что-то упустил
<artus> ubuntuser12343, и anydata adu-500 и e1550 работают сами по себе
<AndreX> а артус 3 джи написал
<artus> AndreX, он первый 3g написал)
<AndreX> ))
<AndreX> тока где чёт я невидел
<artus> 15:37 ubuntuser12343 | SergeyIT: перед обновлением ядра с 2.6.22 грузил драйвер с ppa, думал 3д
<ubuntuser12343> 3джи модем завелся, и wifi и dvb, все прекрасно, кроме видео :)
<AndreX> а это типа он не дописал чтоле
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, так 3д работает, а виз. деффекты не нужны...
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: квадрапасел работает, а что же для визуальных эффектов то надо, какой модуль?
<hivemind> А мне АниМашечКи нужьны а они не рабОтаЮть!!((((((((((((((((
<hivemind> ПиЧаЛьКа
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, не юзаю и не знаю
<dmay> hivemind: ты должен умереть в страшных ужастных долгих муках
<hivemind> dmay, я знаю
<zaxel> а что такое анимашечки ?
<AndreX> ubuntuser12343: да зачем тебе эта тягомуть, тока систему грузить будет
<hivemind> zaxel, анимации закрытия и открытия окон в compiz
<dmay> онимашечек больше не будет, нипонию смыло.
<zaxel> hivemind: спасибо я думал так само работает ))
<ubuntuser12343> AndreX: хочу wine и контру, что было и чтобы про винду не впоминать, и чтобы она снилась только в страшных снах
<hivemind> zaxel, у тебя видимо nvidia
<dmay> ubuntuser12343: купи xbox
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, попробуй 11.04 )
<ubuntuser12343> dmay: я веру в убунту
<dmay> ubuntuser12343: и пользуешься вайном? грош цена такой вере.
<zaxel> hivemind: да на одном nvidia на другом ati все бегает и кружится
<hivemind> zaxelб у меня ATI. Работает всё, кроме этих самых сложных анимаций
<hivemind> Аа, и ещё кривой opengl, ксли судить по cairo-dock
<hivemind> *если
<SergeyIT> dmay, это сектанты...
<ubuntuser12343> dmay: ну, нативные игры тоже ниччо так, просто хочется выжать из такой простой машинной конфигурации много и красиво
<zaxel> hivemind: там же все довольно просто скачал остановил X и поставил перезагрузил их и все порядке ?
<dmay> SergeyIT: нет, в нашей Святой Церкви такие называются еретиками и публично поджариваются на атишных видюхах
<hivemind> zaxel, дрова-то стоят
<Umren> dmay, контры на хбоксе нет
<SergeyIT> dmay, не трогай ати - у меня они все такие и работают
<hivemind> Но работают... *кххм*
<dmay> Umren: ну не винду же ему сразу предлагать... а так может сам додумается
<hivemind> Непозвольдобрэбоженька
<skai> @voice hivemind
<hivemind> Что?
<Umren> провинился
<dmay> SergeyIT: я ати и не трогаю, славб-гу, обожжусь ищё )
<SergeyIT> dmay, а ты gcompris предлагай ))
<AndreX> hivemind: нарушаем батенька
<zaxel> hivemind: странно тогда у меня так из коробки заводятся
<Umren> да нормально ати работает с проприатными дровами )
<hivemind> Ой, блин, точно (
<dmay> SergeyIT: о! а это идея!
<hivemind> Не упоминай имя Его всуе
<hivemind> Кстати о правилах
<hivemind> У вса на них кажется ссылка битая
<hivemind> *вас
<SergeyIT> Umren, и даже без оных
<Umren> SergeyIT, да на открытых тоже нормально работает, если 3д не гонять
<AndreX> hivemind: уверен? http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<hivemind> А, во
<hivemind> Уже есть
<hivemind> А то ссылка из топика ошибку выдавала
<hivemind> Которая на goo.gl ведёт
<skai> hivemind: работает там все
<hivemind> Уже да )
<AndreX> hivemind: а эта ссылка не идинственная http://wiki.thelinux.ru/doku.php/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0
<hivemind> О как )
<ubuntuser12343> ухты, прозрачность заработала
<avas> Всем добрый ....!
<hivemind> avas, хай
<avas> Скажите а есть ли тут ктонть кто использовал когданть такую консольную команду как:  talk?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> Я
<sharikoff> Но недолго
<sharikoff> :)
<hivemind> А что она делает?
<IchEsseDichAuf> как переместить корень с одного диска на другой? вернее, что нужно будет сделать после того, как его переместили
<IchEsseDichAuf> подправить grub?
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/82509/
<avas> hivemind:  sharikoff
<avas> Хотелось попробовать обмен сообщениями между двумя компами на которых графика отсутствует приципиально
<IchEsseDichAuf> AndreX: чмоки
<hivemind> Что?
<avas> А talk насколько я понял работает в консоли
<sharikoff> Ну и
<avas> Невидят они друг друга
<sharikoff> Телк на одном компе
<avas> На обоих
<sharikoff> Только между разными консолями
<sharikoff> А по сетке не получится
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: ssh?
<sharikoff> Ибо ты када по ссш заходишь
<sharikoff> У тебя не tty
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну тогда telnet
<sharikoff> А виртуальнаятконсоль
<sharikoff> А какой дебил на серваке телнет серв оставит?
<avas> Точно!!! понял !!!   пасибо !! я тормознул чтото.
<avas> работала на консоляхз вот и...
<sharikoff> Pty.. Воть..
<avas> Пасиба!!!!
<sharikoff> Немазашо
<sharikoff> Ртфм
<avas> Ачто по сетке можно использовать похожее??
<sharikoff> Кто то тут писал  утилитку
<sharikoff> А ваще есть nc
<ubuntuser12343> sharikoff: если нет ати видео, атишные драйвера можно удалить?
<sharikoff> Наверное да :)
<AndreX> угу можно
<sharikoff> Вопрос
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, можно, только осторожно
<sharikoff> А зачем они ставились?
<SergeyIT> а почему нет?
<SergeyIT> чтобы диск в другой комп (с АТИ) всунуть можно было
<sharikoff> Если видео не ати
<ubuntuser12343> sharikoff: без понятия, сам не ставил
<sharikoff> SergeyIT :)
<SergeyIT> очень удобно
<hivemind> А в пиджине что, нету jabber'a?
<sharikoff> Ecть
<sharikoff> Wiki.thelinux.ru
<sharikoff> Раздел общение
<sharikoff> Спецом для тебя писал :)
<hivemind> Спасибо
<ubuntuser12343> fglrx только для ати нужен?
<hivemind> да
<sharikoff> Да
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, а зачем выпиливаешь?
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: а зачем они, если агп порта нет и ати не поставить
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, а вдруг клон системы на другую машину сделать захочешь...
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: с этой машины врятли
<cerber> бывает что рега с первого раза не проходит 7
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: хочу на ней прозрачный прокси с асинхронным инетом - замена виндовому с огрызковым нат
<SergeyIT> ubuntuser12343, я в этом нуб (
<ubuntuser12343> SergeyIT: я пока тоже
<cerber> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<AndreX> cerber: как регишся?
<SergeyIT> вторые сутки пошли как регится )
<AndreX> он может проверку не делает
<ubuntuser12343> не получилось зарегится
<SergeyIT> потелепатим? )
<AndreX> угу
<AndreX> телепатор сломался тока )
<SergeyIT> AndreX, чего сломал? Давай починим )
<sharikoff> amigo: тут?
<cerber> господа пордон <> не удалил
<cerber> ну по незнанию можно и неделю регатса ;)
<cerber> как ник дабабить к тексту тоже предстоит понять. на убунту пол месяца тока
<AndreX> SergeyIT: плохие из нас телепаты )
<SergeyIT> AndreX, нееее, просто уровень регулировать надо правильно )
<AndreX> SergeyIT: xD както не подумал даже )
<SergeyIT> cerber, не только, а уже !
<cerber> во во вы телепатор настройте а потом :) учите
<skai> cerber: а причем тут убунту и irc?это две отдельные вещи
<SergeyIT> skai, они у него еще не разделились )
<AndreX> cerber: я тебе по секрету скажу по сервисам фринода на #freenode
<cerber> ну живу в магадане безлимита нет. редко юзаю команды не помню флэшка в голове уже места нет на все
<ubuntuser12343> skai: не, они в комплекте идут, как с правило вместе с #ubuntu-ru
<cerber> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<skalmi> !nick
<AndreX> )
<SergeyIT> cerber, на бумажке записывай!
<ubuntuser12343> cerber,skalmi:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57435.0
<cerber> SergeyIT ;)
<SergeyIT> cerber, я не шучу...
<cerber> ubuntuser12343 мерси, есть другие источники
<AndreX> cerber google.com
<skalmi> ubuntuser12343, он мне пишет в ответ
<skalmi> error: message: Nickname not found
<ubuntuser12343> cerber: empathy?
<cerber> SergeyIT так я оценил совет :) запишу
<ubuntuser12343> skalmi: что вводил то и куда?
<skalmi> ubuntuser12343, писал вот сюда куда и тебе
<skalmi> "/msg nickserv register mypwd skuridin-alex@ya.ru"
<AndreX> попробуй ник другой
<ubuntuser12343> мне пишет Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing
<AndreX> без кавычек надо
<ubuntuser12343> пиши в окне chanserv
<ubuntuser12343> ы тоды все будет, проверить ник на незареганность и впред
<skalmi> AndreX, скорее всего это потому что я сижу через транспорт IRC в джабере
<AndreX> не зареген он
<skalmi> AndreX, вводил конечно же без кавычек
<SergeyIT> skalmi, а чего не напрямую?
<AndreX> skalmi: да я так на всякий случай ))
<skalmi> SergeyIT, привык к Gajim, да и на телефоне через Bombus удобно - все контактики есть
<hivemind> А у меня что-то в джаббере в клиенте только vail.ru транспорт
<hivemind> *mail
<hivemind> В JWchat
<hivemind> В пиджине-то по-моему вообще транспортов нет
<skalmi> hivemind, я транспорт нормальный нашёл только на jabber.snc.ru. И киевский был ещё какой-то. Но он что-то не хотел мне кодировку менять. Не стал я с ним заморачиваться
<cerber> AndreX гугда рулит
<hivemind> Аа, а я на сервере jabber.ru зареган
<amigo> sharikoff: ага
<cerber> *гугла
<hivemind> Это для транспорта мне теперь перерегистрироваться надо?
<skalmi> hivemind, нет, не надо просто заходить в комнату надо вот так
<skalmi> ubuntu-ru%irc.freenode.net@irc.jabber.snc.ru
<sharikoff> amigo: терки там какие то..
<sharikoff> :)
<hivemind> Не, я имею в виду ICQ
<amigo> да, уже вижу
<skalmi> hivemind, у тебя Service discovery есть в твоём клиенте?
<hivemind> skalmi, чёрт, не надо было русифицировать
<hivemind> У меня пиджин
<skalmi> hivemind, "Просмотр сервисов" по русски если
<hivemind> Блин, я честно говоря, нз, где это
<skalmi> hivemind, я пользую джабер аккаунт на jabber.ru, а транспорт для ICQ пользую на catap.ru. Если потерпишь минут 5 погляжу где это делается в пиджине
<hivemind> Я вроде в модулях нашёл "открытие XMPP службы"
<hivemind> Написано "This plugin is useful for registering with legacy transports or other XMPP services."
<cerber> а кто ещо помнит что такое локалка?)
<hivemind> Я так понимаю, это оно
<skalmi> hivemind, во это оно. Начало пути есть уже. Включай его
<hivemind> Уже включил
<haliva> cerber: что это?
<hivemind> Нашёл вот это в открытии XMPP службы
<haliva> cerber: в убунте есть?
<cerber> :)
<hivemind> Сейчас скрин выложу
<AndreX> haliva: лвс и от убунты не зависит
<skalmi> hivemind, теперь иди в средства, и там есть твой новый пункт
<hivemind> Уже
<hivemind> Только аськи я там не вижу
<skalmi> hivemind, вот тут глянь http://jabberworld.info/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2_%D0%B2_Pidgin
<hivemind> Вижу conference.jabber.ru
<hivemind> Алсо proxy.jabber.ru
<skalmi> hivemind, вбей туда адрес catap.ru и нажми вперёд или обзор
<cerber> haliva хачетса в локальную сеть провайдера залезть как понятия не имею :)
<cerber> полез гуглить
<hivemind> Куда вбить?
<hivemind> Я ща скрин выложу, что у меня
<haliva> cerber: адсл?
<cerber> нет кабели
<skalmi> hivemind, кнопку "Обзор" нажми, и он у тебя спросит
<hivemind> Ага, вижу
<hivemind> Ага!
<hivemind> icq.catap.ru
<hivemind> Теперь "зарегистрировать?
<hivemind> "
<cerber> haliva выделенные айпишники
<skalmi> только предупреждаю catap.ru не дружит с некоторыми агентами виндошными старыми, битые символы им шлёт
<hivemind> Понял
<hivemind> Теперь жать зарегистрировать и вводить юин и пароль?
<skalmi> hivemind, поищи другие транспорты может что получше найдёшь. Да и там нужно галку где-то включить что всех новых принимать автоматом. а то замучаеся каждого авторизовать :)
<hivemind> Поздно
<sharikoff> Бери мой icq.intes.org
<hivemind> Уже авторизовал всех )))
<skalmi> hivemind, я пишу дольше :)
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> Только что-то вместо почти всех ников сообщения вида uin@icq.catap.ru
<skalmi> sharikoff, спасибо. Попробую
<skalmi> hivemind, когда в ростере информация о них вытянется станет получше
<hivemind> Ага, понял
<skalmi> hivemind, там у транспорта ограничения какие-то, попробуй тот что sharikoff предложил
<hivemind> Секунду...
<haliva> cerber: спрашивай прова
<cerber> ну
<hivemind> Что-то нифига не находит
<cerber> щас буду админов искать
<hivemind> А как отключить прошлый транспорт?
<skalmi> hivemind, удалить или заблокировать
<skalmi> у меня тоже intes.org, нету асечных транспортов
<haliva> чейта окна цвета меняют, страницы в мозиле поблекли
<hivemind> Лан, буду этот юзать
<hivemind> ХМ
<skai> sharikoff: раздаешь направо-налево:)а потом будет лежать изза перебора клиентов
<hivemind> Может, для жаббера юзать пиджин, а для аськи - qutim? И не париться?:D
<sharikoff> skai: да не.. Все норм
<cerber> о эт чого. уже домены задействовали такие "" .рф
<sharikoff> Выдержит
<haliva> hivemind: а что для аськи pidgin так плох?
<hivemind> haliva, да так себе
<Amstin> Здраствуйте, посоветуйте пожалуйста аналог Aimp для линукса?
<skai> Amstin: mpd
<Amstin> спасибо
<hivemind> Алсо audacious
<skai> hivemind: ненене.mpd пусть пробует
<AndreX> )
<sharikoff> http://db.tt/5sCvi1V
<sharikoff> skai: ^^
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell hivemind about pm
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, please see my private message
<skalmi> hivemind, для джабера лучше Psi или Gajim. Pidgin вообще для джабера кривоват
<hivemind> А для чего вообще pidgin не кривоват?:D
<skai> sharikoff: кип?батенька вы низко пали
<SergeyIT> hivemind: не заметил
<sharikoff> skai: адекватного ничего не нашел
<skalmi> hivemind, чувствуются нотки недовольства клиентом :)
<hivemind> Это наверное потому, что я не нашёл, как в нём в невидимость и игнор отправлять
<SergeyIT> gayasentinel, привет )
<hivemind> Блин
<SergeyIT> комом?
<skai> sharikoff: че ниче макового?
<sharikoff> Не а
<hivemind> Что такое. где иконка от qutim лежит?
<sharikoff> Фуфло одно
<gayasentinel> Салют.
<cerber> пиу пиу
<SergeyIT> Оо, отозвался...
<gayasentinel> Я рад, что тебя осчастливил.
<SergeyIT> да не очень...
<gayasentinel> А чего ты ожидал?
<gayasentinel> Давай в приват, если поболтать хочешь.
<skai> sharikoff: ты признал,что в маках фуфло одно:)
<SergeyIT> gayasentinel, а чего ты каждые 20 минут переподключался, 2-3 минуты - это понятно, а тут...?
<sharikoff> Хахаха говорю я тебе
<gayasentinel> SergeyIT:  Первый раз меня кикали, потом еще несколько раз, потом ты общался с молодым ботоводом. Припоминаешь?
<gayasentinel> Советы по ботам не в привате - дурной тон.
<SergeyIT> gayasentinel, тебя кикали за постоянные переподключения
<gayasentinel> Правила хорошего тона гласят, что перед тем, как кикают человеку обязательно объясняют за что кикают. А так получилось что? А получилось что вы кикаете не объясняя за что! И что? Вы думаете что все телепаты в этом случа? Если - да! То я очень за в
<gayasentinel> Я не заметил, того, чтобы мои переподключения влияли на работу канала. Сорри, иначе не получается, у меня диалап. В этом прошу простить.
<gayasentinel> Когда доживу до быстрого инета еще не известно.
<gayasentinel> Везет вам, наверное на оптике даже некоторые сидят?
<gayasentinel> А у нас до сих пор 1990-е годы.
<hivemind> gayasentinel, у меня скайлинк. Я тебя понимаю
<Doronskiy> прямо как на кекс.фм
<hivemind> После скачки 1.5 гб инфы скорость падает до 64кбит
<hivemind> И ПОСТОЯННО рвётся соединение
<gayasentinel> У меня в лучшем случае скорость падает до 19200.
<gayasentinel> По выходным до 14400.
<gayasentinel> Вот такая у меня красивая житуха.
<SergeyIT> gayasentinel, сочувствую. Извини, если что не так...
<gayasentinel> Средняя скорость выходит где-то порядка 38000.
<gayasentinel> Да ничего.
<gayasentinel> Вы меня тоже извините.
<SergeyIT> gayasentinel, это где такое?
<gayasentinel> Если уж сильно надоем - скажите - я выйду.
<gayasentinel> Это в западной сибири.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<sharikoff> Трям
<aleksei`> не подскажете как убрать login screen от kubuntu?
<aleksei`> ато поставил кде десктоп
<aleksei`> вроде всё снёс
<aleksei`> а экран приветствия остался :)
<sharikoff> Кдм?
<aleksei`> да
<hivemind> Кхххм...
<aleksei`> кде точнее
<aleksei`> от кубунту
<sharikoff> Гдм поставь
<sharikoff> Будет от гнома
<sharikoff> :)
<hivemind> Копыто со всеми засисимостями в нераспакованном виде весит 77МБ
<aleksei`> ммм
<aleksei`> так я кде как бы снёс
<hivemind> Я скоро уже кеды по кусочкам соберу
<masterjp> blbl
<aleksei`> и гдм по новой заинсталил
<aleksei`> тоько вот экран приветствия всё равно КДМ :)
<sharikoff> А кдм снес?
<aleksei`> ага
<cerber> EGOIST  mgdn ?
<aleksei`> правдаот КДЕшкиещё остались огрызки софта типо dolphin, knetwork manager и т.д.
<aleksei`> но это ведь на загрузкуневлияет :)
<masterjp> Привет всем! Подскажите, не могу создать подключение через прокси для всей системы... использую бубунту 10.10... поддключение вафлай... вроде всё правельно делаю, и мазила , и опера конектостальная система, типа центр приложений не видят нет
<aleksei`> ура
<aleksei`> победа над КДМ :)
<noquarter> ?
<masterjp> победи мой вопрос
<aleksei`> задавай
<sharikoff> masterjp: пропиши в переменных
<masterjp> константы прописанны, обратной связи нетук
<sharikoff> Export http_proxy
<sharikoff> И тд
<masterjp> Команду не найдено
<masterjp> стоп, я так пробовал. с форума... всё равно не видит система нет
<SergeyIT> masterjp, в синаптике прокси пропиши
<san4o> masterjp: gnome-network-properties
<san4o> в стандартном комплекто гноми идет. не помагает ?
<masterjp> я же туда и забивал... на одном нете, подключеном кабелем к сетке я установил прокси сервер и раздаю инет через вайфай... устанавливаю ип адрес и порты в пораметры прокси сервера(у меня русская оболочка), мозила инет видит... а система
<masterjp> выёживается...
<san4o> masterjp: ты эти настройки на компьютере-клиенте вбиваеш  ?
<masterjp> да, на котором бунту
<masterjp> а прокси стоит на нетбуке с виндой 7
<san4o> masterjp: какой прокси ?
<masterjp> юсер гет
<sid_old> ку всем
<aleksei`> ку
<sid_old> ку
<cerber> бб
<haliva> косяк странный, открываешь меню, запускаешь приложение, а элемент меню остается на экране и не убирается, как обновить рабочий стол на лету?
<hivemind> А как сменить тему GDM?
<xps_> что за кнопка такая <super>?
<hivemind> xps_, это кнопка windows
<hivemind> С флажком венды такая
<xps_> понял
<razor96> Привет всем. Такая проблема: через полчаса после начала работы VirtualBox, комп начинает странно глючить. Выключаются рамки окон, awn, у gnome-panel тема изменяется на примитивную. Compiz тоже вырубается, судя по тому, что нельзя между рабочими местами переключиться. 
<sharikoff> Греется?
<razor96> sharikoff: да не особо
<rapidsp> 0-4. ... блин....
<FuryChaplain> Привет всем
<FuryChaplain> скажите, если я не помню все полезные консольные команды, но все-таки кое какие знаю, я крут или мне пора валить назад в винду?
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, 2 раза таб в консоли нажми
<inkvizitor68sl> в пустой
<FuryChaplain> про таб я знаю, я же все-таки кое что знаю ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, если задаешь такой вопрос - значи не знаешь
<FuryChaplain> там 3к команд, я не знаю все
<FuryChaplain> искать долго, без гугля никуда
<dmay> FuryChaplain: если у тебя возник вопрос, не стоит ли вернуться на винду, то тебе пора покупать мак
<FuryChaplain> мм, не вижу логики?
<dmay> логика не нужна
<dmay> особенно когда покупаешь мак
<FuryChaplain> зачем мне мак?
<razor96> dmay: да уж)
<FuryChaplain> у меня денег нет
<FuryChaplain> у меня раздолбанный ноут
<FuryChaplain> а тут мак покупать :)
<FuryChaplain> я просто год переходил с винды на убунту и постоянно возвращался, а сейчас все настроил, но меня пугает мысль что без интернета я не смогу исправить проблему, так как не шарю где какие конфиги и прочее
<xps_> я тоже не шарю, 2,5 года на убунте сижу
<inkvizitor68sl> и я тоже ничего не шарю.
<inkvizitor68sl> 5 лет на линуксах.
<inkvizitor68sl> яндексовские админы убивают моё самолюбие(
<Doronskiy> FuryChaplain: тебе просто нужен еще один комп)
<jlewka1> FuryChaplain, а в чем проблема то?) просто не ломай комп да и все...
<ls> привет где скачать buletstoorm бесплатно под убунту линукс? плизз
<jlewka1> не.. у меня ток под убунту дос есть...
<jenik1990> всем привет! На нетбуке hp вдруг перестала работать клавиатура. на нажатие выдает звуковой сигнал и все. В чем может быть проблема?
<haliava> о, а как узнать что 3D работает? что-то совсем запутался
<jlewka1> что такое 3D ?
<Sergey_IT> haliava, посмотри на комп с разных сторон и если он выглядит объемно - значит 3д
<jlewka1> )))
<Doronskiy> достойный ответ, да
<haliava> старые ядра удаляются из системы или остается возможность заружать их по выбору в grub?
<Sergey_IT> ку, кстати
<Sergey_IT> по-выбору
<Sergey_IT> на всякий пожарный
<Sergey_IT> haliava, а удалять руками
<haliava> Sergey_IT: смотрел со всех сторон, не понял в чем прелесть, вот экранные заставки opengl стали работать, а 3d это че тогда и где? хочу резиновые окна
<Sergey_IT> dmay, да прибудет....
<haliava> Sergey_IT: в synaptic отмечено что старые ядра автоудаляемые, вот тогда непонятно, хотелось бы оставить
<haliava> ubunuser12343: ты haliava или ubunuser12343? непонятно.
<haliava> че за глюк с ником
<Doronskiy> haliava, силиконовые окна и прочие ээ.. в sudo aptitude install compiz
<Sergey_IT> haliava, 1 старое ядро надо оставлять на всякий случай
<hivemind> А в бубунте разве по умолчанию нет компиза?
<Sergey_IT> есть
<haliava> Doronskiy: компиз стоит, но при попытке включить визуальные эффекты просит установить видеодрайвер
<jlewka1> а чем compiz от fusion отличается?
<Doronskiy> да он оборзел)
<Doronskiy> видеодрайвер ему подавай)
<haliava> просит просит и говорит что не удалось найти видеодрайвер
<Doronskiy> это уже хуже
<Doronskiy> а карта какая?
<Sergey_IT> haliava, значит не включится, надо драйвер...
<Sergey_IT> haliava, это ты 37 ядро поставил?
<haliava> gksu nautilus всегда вылазит с ошибкой (nautilus:14473): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed или не обращать внимания?
<haliava> Sergey_IT: да
<haliava> Doronskiy: встроенная i845
<Doronskiy> лучше оставить деревянные окна
<haliava> качаю еще ядро, может с другим заработает, драйвер то стоит
<haliava> может с этим методом не пашет Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<haliava> может вообще снести xorg.conf?
<haliava> Doronskiy: нет, хочу резиновые, ну или хотя бы прозрачные как в винде
<haliava> metacity как-то не очень помогает, прозрачность только в темных окнах, это к примеру можно сквозь окно с консолью браузер наблюдать
<hivemind> Чёрт, почему же у меня так зверски глючит emerald?
<hivemind> Наводишь на "выход" - выводится поочерёдно то "закрыть", то "меню окна"
<karkusha> доброго вечера
<karkusha> всем привет
<karkusha> скажите, кто нибудь настраивал dwa 125?
<artus> хы
<dmay> кто хайлайтил меня в суе?
<Sergey_IT> тебя освятили? Где?
<dmay> прям там
<Doronskiy> я хотел хайлайтнуть
<Doronskiy> но не стал
<Doronskiy> наверное, мысль случайно материализовалась
<Sergey_IT> и зачем вам ирка? Вам в астрал!
<Doronskiy> у меня последнее время после астрала ноги отнимаются
<Doronskiy> наверное, в тело некорректно возвращаюсь
<dmay> в астрале у меня только самые близкие, я свой астрал кому попало не раздаю, а то спамом замучают (
<Doronskiy> как там нива твоя поживает?)
<Sergey_IT> спама бояться - в астрал не ходить
<dmay> которая? старая или новая? )
<Doronskiy> ну новая конешно)
<Magik> Чтобы попасть в астрал, нажмите super+M
<Doronskiy> мне для статистики
 * Doronskiy достал блокнотик
<dmay> да что ей будет... бегает
<Doronskiy> да неужели)
<inkvizitor68sl> кто хочет вдски потестить?
<inkvizitor68sl> в россии
<dmay> термостат только сдах, но это просто надо тосол почаще чем раз в год проверять )
<hivemind> Ха
<dmay> *сдох
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и скоко пробежала?
<Doronskiy> а я тут лансер на то собираюсь гнать
<hivemind> У меня super+M - включение лупы
<hivemind> Атсрал у меня на shift+super+N
<dmay> около 12ти
<Doronskiy> 12? это за сколько?
<dmay> за год )
<Doronskiy> о блин
<dmay> ну дык. дом-магазин-дом )
<Doronskiy> я за три месяца почти 7 накатал :(
<Sergey_IT> dmay, скоро меня перегонишь
<dmay> я за три месяца как ребенок родился 300 чтоль км накатал )
<dmay> не до того малость было
<Doronskiy> поздравляю
<Doronskiy> первенец?
<dmay> первенКА )
<Doronskiy> отличненько
<Doronskiy> моему уже 8
<Sergey_IT> автомобилистка будет
<Doronskiy> хорошая разница в возрасте, если что)
<dmay> базара без. 20 лет терпишь, потом пинком замуж, и вот она, СВОБОДА XD
<Sergey_IT> 20 лет быстро пролетят
<Doronskiy> да. до тех пор, пока она тебе в подоле внучку не притащит)
<Zaxer> добрый вечер
<dmay> ну не знаю... мыс своих предков не особо напрягаем )
<Sergey_IT> добрый
<dmay> Zaxer: а у тебя дети есть?
<Zaxer> да, есть
<dmay> во. присоединяйся к умному обсуждению
<Zaxer> ой, даже и не знаю
<Sergey_IT> наивные ;)
<dmay> никто не знает. особенно когда из роддома уже забрал, а что забрал ещё не понял :3
<Zaxer>  дак это, не понять можно и потом
<Doronskiy> как назвали, кстати?
<Doronskiy> я уже забодался ругаться, как назвать планируемую дочку
<dmay> Дарья )
<Doronskiy> мы щас вроде бы притормозили на Варваре)
<dmay> ладно девочку... жена вон мальчика планирует через пару лет, там имена вообще, Арсении на Апполинариях >.<
<Doronskiy> да
<Doronskiy> мне кажется, по пацану труднее договориться
<dmay> Лизой называйте. Мы так думали, но знакомая одна "перехватила"
<Doronskiy> мне не нра :/
<artus> харош офтопить
<dmay> artus: ну! ну не про виндовс же хот-б
<haliava> где астрал, у меня такой кнопки нет
<Zaxer> я понимаю что для вас это раз плюнуть, но если можно двумя словами: как заставить thunderbird почту через прокси получать на ubuntu 10.10
<artus> dmay, а те по ходу всеравно о чем )
<dmay> тут в кой то веки набрались не школоло и не кулхацкеры с контрой, а ты опять давить и ущемлять (
<dmay> Zaxer: должен из системынх настроек подхватывать, емнип
<Zaxer>  да, в системных прокси прописаны, не подхватывает
<Zaxer> через globax вобщем не хочт
<Doronskiy> сатинет
<Doronskiy> до боли знакомое слово глобакс..
<Zaxer> ага
<dmay> попробуй в консоли сделать echo $http_proxy, посмотри что пишет
<Zaxer> globax.biz
<Zaxer>  ща посм
<Doronskiy> мне очень понравился почтовик sylpheed
<Doronskiy> он хотя бы в трей сворачивается)
<Zaxer> 127.0.0.1:3128
<Doronskiy> нащет настроек прокси, правда, не знаю, как там
<Zaxer>   то что и прописал туда
<Zaxer>  а можт действительно sylpheed попробовать
<Doronskiy> так это.. 3128 это транслятор 80 порта
<Doronskiy> разве нет?
<Zaxer> жа
<Zaxer> ага, так
<Doronskiy> а почта берется по 110
<Zaxer> 80 порта
<Doronskiy> надо еще что-то где-то покрутить, по-моему
<Zaxer> да, по 110
<Doronskiy> хотя, я не спец, я в теории..)
<Doronskiy> с глобаксом нужно крутить
<Zaxer> да, в конфиге , но не зн что крутить
<Doronskiy> обратка по жпрс у тебя?
<Zaxer> да, по gprs типа edge
<Doronskiy> если не секрет, на сколько в месяц наматываешь?
<Doronskiy> в мою бытность я тратил 500-700 руб
<Doronskiy> при 1-1.5 гб
<Doronskiy> это был вроде 2004-2006 годы
<Doronskiy> *были
<Zaxer>  да не, не секрет, 1000 -1300руб - 2гиг, 100-50КБ/сек
<Doronskiy> не фонтан, честно говоря
<Doronskiy> хотя..
<Doronskiy> щас же все подорожало, с 2008
<Zaxer>  как есть
<Doronskiy> меня только твоя скорость смутила
<Doronskiy> я обычно при этой цене на 512 кбит сидел
<Sergey_IT> не всё - там где конкуренция, не дорожает
<Zaxer>  это hi-stream , есть такой пров, до этого был SkyDSL- это немцы, там по веселее, но тарельк балшой нужен, достало сигнал пропадает
<Doronskiy> сатинет несколько сложнее, чем проводной провайдер
<Doronskiy> аренда транспондеров не может подешеветь
<Zaxer>  ну тут побольш чем 512кбит, тут 100КБ
<Doronskiy> на нее львиная часть и уходит
<Doronskiy> Zaxer, да, сорри, я щас обратил внимание, что КБ
<Zaxer>  ага, все ждут от триколора , у них пока бесплатно, но нет скорости совсем, а вот со сл. месяца обещают за недорого хорошие скорости
<Doronskiy> ну это пока клиентура не набьется
<Doronskiy> на ёте тоже когда-то было лафово жить)
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], привет, у вас уже лето?
<[koshka]> привет,Сереж
<[koshka]> да не совсем, днем +15
<[koshka]> ночью около +4
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], по нам так совсем )
<artus> хы, у меня щас +8 )
<artus> [koshka], пыщ !
<[koshka]> у нас ща +7
<[koshka]> привет)
<[koshka]> ветер только противный ><
<greywalk> привет. что сделать с приложением, которое доступно как tar. архив? его надо устанавливать? либо можно и так просто запустить? (как сделать под кде - вообще ничего не понимаю. нет опции execute)
<dimt> подскажите пожалуйста,почему Центр Приложений в убунту, не хочет устанавливать программы
<skrishi> greywalk: разобрался? )
<greywalk> skrishi: да, почти. запускается. теперь осталось понять, почему в долфине нет опции - run as executable
<greywalk> ну или может поискать как launcher сделать. правда не знаю, будет ли тогда по alt+f2 запускаться
<skrishi> greywalk: нк хорошо что разобрался ))
<greywalk> skrishi: в долфине не запускается :)
<skrishi> greywalk: ну я с ним не работал )) а вообще.. научись правильно формулировать вопросы.. тогда ответы будут намного проще находиться
<greywalk> skrishi: где в контекстном меню проводника dolphin опция - открыть файл как исполняемый? то есть исполнить его. на данный момент у меня доступна только опция "Открыть с помощью"
<skrishi> а может просто сделать его исполняемым?
<greywalk> он и есть исполняемый. он отмечен как исполняемый
<greywalk> хотя вот иначе - как запустить shell script из dolphin?
<elfaimer> greywalk: просто кликаешь на файл и все
<skrishi> тогда набираешь вопрос в гугле
<greywalk> elfaimer: нет, в dolphin открывается в kwrite. в konqueror - запускается
<elfaimer> greywalk: в начале файла прописано #!/bin/bash ?
<elfaimer> файл отмечен как исполняемый?
<greywalk> elfaimer: да, файл отмечен как исполняемый. нет, просто название без #!/bin/bash
<elfaimer> открой файл и первой строкой сохрани #!/bin/bash
<inkvizitor68sl> гении, блин.
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod +x сделайте уже =)
<elfaimer> уже сделано
<inkvizitor68sl> кхех
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> интересно, а на всех серверах ограничивают емэйл 40 символами? )
<haliava> привет, почему sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg не создает xorg.conf?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, нет
<skrishi> круто )) значет есть в природе справедливость, и можно сделать емайл с 255 знаками )
<haliava> хехе, 2.6.37 замораживает систему напрочь
<_GerarD_> Андрюх, ты тут?
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: тут?
<artus> фсе ушли на фронт )
<_GerarD_> Жаль
<_GerarD_> Буту в тылу помогать тогда))
<_GerarD_> Буду*
<_GerarD_> Артус проивет кстати
<_GerarD_> Есть вопрос
<_GerarD_> Можно в личку?
<artus> ну давай )
<greywalk> omfg *wall* как сделать в кде, чтобы на нажней панели приложение отображалось только при просмотре того рабочего стола, на который оно было отправлено?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-15
<skrishi> какой кайф в кде в гномо оптимизированной ос?
<greywalk> да вот у меня тоже сомнения
<greywalk> дефолтные настройки кде поражают..
<skrishi> помоему если любишь кде нужно ставить дебиан.. но дебиан не так ориентирован на чайников как убу )
<elfaimer> greywalk: правой кнопкой на панеле, настроить виджет Панель задач, Показывать задачи только с текущего рабочего стола
<greywalk> elfaimer: спасибо. нагуглил уже - пришлось закрыть половину приложений пока попал. пока впечатления от кде - жесть жесть )
<XuMuK> куу
<skrishi> ку )
<XuMuK> ааа, ето ты, Кэп)
<XuMuK> так, нет, ты - ето не ты))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> skrishi: короче, ку))*
<skrishi> =))
<masterjp> какой командой можно добавить этот канал в избранное?
<skrishi> прикольно ))
 * skrishi телепат от рождения )
<artus> такс.. чеб такого нехорошего сделать)
<haliava> vmwgfx для чего такой модуль нужен? после sudo Xorg -configure увидел строчку о ошибке загрузке модуля vmwgfx
<Le0n4ik> privet kto mozhet pomoph/
<Le0n4ik> ?
<Le0n4ik> ((
<skrishi> а чо не русски?
<skrishi> ща artus придёт, и как сделает доброе дело )))
<Le0n4ik> na klave mnogo bukv ne rabotaet)))
<Le0n4ik> arutus ?))
<Le0n4ik> *artus
<skrishi> всё, он сделал очень доброе дело.. ушёл спать (
<Le0n4ik> nu poka napishu svoy vopros )) kak podkluchit setevoy disk , 4tob v faylovoy sisteme otobrazhalsia
<Le0n4ik> stoka narody i nikogo ))
<TomFarr> здрасти всем
<haliava> привет
<Le0n4ik> privet
<Le0n4ik> kak podkluchit setevoy disk , 4tob v faylovoy sisteme otobrazhalsia? pozhaluysta))
<TomFarr> !calc translite
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calc translite'
<TomFarr> !calc translit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calc translit'
<TomFarr> нельзя короче транслит
<TomFarr> к руснету не могу подключиться вот впервые
<haliava> зачем тебе транслит?
<TomFarr> не ирсей не иксчатом
<TomFarr> леончик вона на транслите
<haliava> руснет порт 6669 и кодировка цп1251 зачем там транслит?
<TomFarr> транслит здесь у леончика, а я не могу подключиться на любом порте
<TomFarr> все остановливается на: вы соединяетесь с руснетью, пожалуйста  подождите... и все
<haliava> Le0n4ik: вот тебе к примеру sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=vasja,password=pupkin //pupkin_v/Video /home/user/video
<TomFarr> и так на любом сервере
<Le0n4ik> спасиб ща п0пр0бую ))
<Le0n4ik> у меня неск0льк0 русски букв не раб0тает )
<skrishi> =)))))
<skrishi> prИkona
<skrishi> как они могут не работать? )))
<Le0n4ik> ну в00бще такая ситуация у меня через р0уттер расшарены +арды в0т +0чу и+ п0дключить
<skrishi> в латинице есть буква x и o
<skrishi> =))
<Le0n4ik> н0ут старенький п0друга п0дарила )) тут и решил убунту 0пр0бывать
<haliava> увесело
<Le0n4ik> ну прикинь все времся клаву переключать ))
<Le0n4ik> а св0й убунт0вский +ард как расшарить?
<haliava> sharikoff: libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i915_dri.so а зачем этот модуль если видео на i845?
<sharikoff> это не я
<sharikoff> чесное слово
<haliava> а ну
<Le0n4ik> haliava: а св0й убунт0вский +ард как расшарить? п0дскаи п0алуйста
<haliava> зло какое-то вокруг этого интеля
<sharikoff> Le0n4ik: чо буква о выпала?
<haliava> Le0n4ik: samba сервер
<Le0n4ik> спасиб0!))
<haliava> !calc inteldrmfb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calc inteldrmfb'
<haliava> прикольная штука ubuntu tweak
<TomFarr> всю ночь не сплю опять - магазин блин рисую
<TomFarr> нарисовал штаны на гвоздике висящее, платицо, маечку...
<TomFarr> Курочу тему для вордпреса
<TomFarr> где рускоговрящий сегмент? вымер?
<Le0n4ik1> тут))
<Le0n4ik1> я например не знаю чт0 сказать
<haliava> какой сегмент здесь может быть еще
<TomFarr> попросили бы показать моё творчество, ради поддержания беседы
<TomFarr> вы кстати смотрели фильм чат?
<Le0n4ik1> а п0ка*и да))
<Le0n4ik1> неа
<haliava> как быстро поставить flashplayer чтобы мозила заработала наконецто?
<TomFarr> через синаптик
<TomFarr> поиск flashplugin марк и инсталл
<Le0n4ik1> скачать вцентре прил0ений ubuntu?
<Le0n4ik1> )))))
<haliava> 10 версия?
<TomFarr> через синаптик олдёвее тем более центр приложений глючный
<TomFarr> 10 у меня даже на 64бит работате
<Le0n4ik1> а как убрать п0стаянн0 требующий пар0ль ))
<TomFarr> не заню
<Le0n4ik1> у меня xubuntu ))
<haliava> где такой центр приложений не знаю
<Le0n4ik1> ну у меня в прил0ения
<TomFarr> alt+F2 && synaptic
<Le0n4ik1> скачай chrome там встр0ен флэш
<haliava> хром не глючный в убунте? в сусе у меня не пошел
<Le0n4ik1> у меня в xubunt раб0тает 0тличн0
<Le0n4ik1> п0 крайней мере два дня чт0 я устан0вил ubuntu
<TomFarr> http://vkontakte.ru/video3197708_120694509?noiphone
<TomFarr> ребят я на убунте с 6й версии, ничего кроме мозиллы не пользую
<haliava> 6й?
<Le0n4ik1> :D спасиб0 п0др0чил ))))))))
<TomFarr> 9й
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> ФФ тормозит нехило систему в 10.10
<skrishi> особено после флешей..
<skrishi> рекламма достала уже (
<TomFarr> не знаю ничего у меня 10.10 двухголовый ноутпук с гигом рамы всё работатет хорошо
<haliava> памяти мало
<haliava> а где реклама? О_Ш
<skrishi> у меня гиг памяти и 1,8 проц одноядерный
<skrishi> тормаза ужасные
<skrishi> рекламма на сайтах
<skrishi> флеш особо тормозит всё (
<skrishi> найти бы плоаган что бы резать её
<haliava> мало, и одноядерник туповат под 10 флеш
<Le0n4ik1> ставь xubuntu  я в00бще удивлен как все летает
<skrishi> и как ты вместо о писать 0 =)))
<Le0n4ik1> да у меня туп0 кн0п0к нет ))
<skrishi> не.. увольте )) мне легче ФФ перезагружать раз в час )
<Le0n4ik1> а не знаете м0на ли настр0йки системы к0пирнуть в другую такую ?
<haliava> fluxbuntu еще шустрее
<Le0n4ik1> а тут все настр0ил на друг0й машине впадлу )))
<Le0n4ik1> и где тут dxdiag?)))
<haliava> нету
<Le0n4ik1> а чт0 вмест0?
<haliava> сегодня не приходил еще
<TomFarr> Почему может ирк сеть не конектить?
<Le0n4ik1> тут есть парень с ник0м dxdiag?
<haliava> почему парень?
<Le0n4ik1> я имел ввиду как в винде
<Le0n4ik1> чт0 значит сеть не к0нектит?
<haliava> Le0n4ik1: фпс мерить или производительность посмотреть или?
<Le0n4ik1> да туп0 чт0 за система )
<haliava> консоль
<Le0n4ik1> и как там
<Le0n4ik1> терминал всмысле?
<haliava> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo к примеру
<haliava> uname -a и тд
<haliava> о, drm: registered panic notifier это че такое?
<TomFarr> http://vkontakte.ru/video3197708_159174364#/video26303170_148859255 вот это вещь видео давно искал его
<haliava> [drm:i915_report_and_clear_eir] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking критично? как лечить?
<Le0n4ik1> блин эт0 не т0 , как п0см0треть 0тяб ск0ка 0перативки и ск0ка на видюе?
<Le0n4ik1> Кастомизация в разных ОС.
<Le0n4ik1> Пользователь: «Мне нужна бронзовая статуя русалки!»
<Le0n4ik1> Linux: «Вот вам бронзовый куб 1x1x1 м и напильник»
<Le0n4ik1> Gentoo: «Вот вам медь, олово, доменная печь»
<Le0n4ik1> FreeBSD: «Вот вам кирка и каска с фонариком. Шахта с медью — в той стороне»
<Le0n4ik1> Ubuntu: «Вот вам статуя русалки»
<Le0n4ik1> Пользователь: «Но здесь же только хвост!»
<Le0n4ik1> Ubuntu: «Введите, пожалуйста apt-get install туловище русалки, apt-get install голова русалки, apt-get install руки русалки...»
<Le0n4ik1> MacOS: «Вот вам красивые голые девчонки»
<Le0n4ik1> Пользователь: «Ух ты! А можно потрогать?»
<Le0n4ik1> MacOS: «Заплатите 200 евро и активируйте функцию „Потрогать голых девчонок“
<Le0n4ik1> Windows: „Нет. Я думаю — Вам определенно нужна чугунная статуя Чапаева...“
<Le0n4ik1> via habr
<haliava> скучно?
<Le0n4ik1> весел0 )
<Le0n4ik1> блин я кадый миг п0ра*юсь эт0й 0си и все время в св0б0дн0е время думаю чт0  я раньше ее не ставил ((
<skrishi> =)))
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1: забанят тебя за такое веселие ))
<haliava> хорошие правила http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<skrishi> однозначно хорошие )) по ним лёнчика можно забанить аж 2 раза )
<haliava> войсы "неспроса"
<Le0n4ik1> ну в р0ссии инструкции всегда п0сле читают )))
<haliava> какая версия wine в убунте? у меня почему-то 1.2 beta
<Le0n4ik1> если л0ги читают т0 я извиняюсь и 0бязуюсь б0льше не нарушать!
<skrishi> 1.3
<skrishi> покрайне мере у меня
<skrishi> а вообще можно выбрать что ставить
<haliava> skrishi: откуда?
<skrishi> apt_get
<haliava> хм, странно
<skrishi> apt-get
<skrishi> чо странно?
<haliava> почему 1.2 у меня
<skrishi> патаму что поставил его?
<haliava> так другого нет
<skrishi>  sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<skrishi>  sudo apt-get install wine - если так то по умолчанию ставит 1.2 так как он стабильный.. а 1.3 считается пока не стабильным
<skrishi> haliava: вот
<haliava> понятно
<haliava> спасибо
<skrishi> нз
<haliava> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.37.4; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.38-rc8-git4; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.38-rc8.
<skrishi> почему не льзя так  sudo apt-get install ofigenno_znayu_vsyo
<skrishi> ? =(
<haliava> собери пакет ofigenno_znayu_vsyo и можно
<skrishi> я скоро рехнусь от разбора плгинов на пхп.. вот тагда наверное мне можно будет всё )
<haliava> с рукавами за спиной?
<Le0n4ik1> п0т0му чт0 Введите, пожалуйста sudo apt-get install polazey po netu i sam vse naydi
<Le0n4ik1> sudo aot-get install postepenno vse budet ofigenno))))
<skrishi> у меня это постепенно уже месяц с хвостом длиться )
<Le0n4ik1>  а у меня 2 дня)
<skrishi> убунту простая штука.. да и в гугле ответов много.. даже некоторые мануалы переведены нормлально
<Le0n4ik1> п0ка не п0ставил п0чему мн0г0 кт0 винду ругал смутн0 п0нимал
<termit> Да! Еще купить бы широкий большой телевизор и подключить новый блок, ubuntu вообще красота! А пока стоит дешевый, старый с двумя мониторами никому не нужный компьютер с неподдерживаемой видухой!
<Le0n4ik1> теперь п0нимаю
<skrishi> в убу тоже косяков хватает )) просто тут как привыкаешь их решать.. и они решабельны )
<skrishi> в винде жесть какая-то
<skrishi> на днях жене обновлял антивирусник.. у неё в юзерах только она, она же и админ (так написано в винде), не могу обновить файл ключа.. говорит это только админу можно
<skrishi> кто админ не понятно )) пароль админа где ввести не понятно ))) короче сплошной баг )
<skrishi> что функция lower в php творит?
<termit> не спорю что в убунте есть косяки! Но как всем извесно, над этим работают! Я же думаю, что бесплатный продукт в будущем будет более ценнее чем комерческие.
<Le0n4ik1> skrishi: виста или 7? у ены?
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1: 7
<skrishi> termit: да - это беспорно.. если он останеться бесплатным
<Le0n4ik1> а ну т0гда над0 закрыть антивирь и запустить с прав0й кн0пки 0т имени администрат0ра )))
<Le0n4ik1> а если и не 0станется т0 буддет пиратский )) ничег0 е пиратскую винду все юзают )
<skrishi> у меня куцпленая
<skrishi> и зарегеная
<termit> skrishi: Так они ж, не могут сделать его комерческой! Только если тех. поддержка!
<skrishi> ноут сонька, они с виндой поставляются прямо
<skrishi> termit: кто тебе сказал что не могут? кто им это может запретить?
<Le0n4ik1> в правила нельзя 0бсудать такие темы )))
<Le0n4ik1> пр0 винду))
<Le0n4ik1> термит ты случаем незнаешь как сделать чт0б убунта не спрашивала пар0ль п0ст0янн0 ?
<termit> skrishi: Ну вроде как лицензия не позволяет!
<Le0n4ik1> в нете пишут да все не т0 как т0
<skrishi> termit: gpl не запрещает продовать )
<termit> root!
<Le0n4ik1> я два дня заю и не п0нимаю чт0 значит рут в этвет на м0й в0пр0с не м0г ли ты п0п0др0бней?
<skrishi> termit: gpl даёт право распрастранять, менять и пользоваться.. и запрещает менять лицензию если ты меняешь продукт )
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1, рут - это бог ))) он может сделать всё всё всё ))
<Le0n4ik1> ну 0кей а как мне ег0 п0пр0сить чт0бы пар0ль не спрашивал ))
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1, лучше не просить ) рут должен спрашивать пароль иначе ты можешь очень сильно навредить системе
<lolens> hello all... Блин, написал install chromium чтоб google chrom установить... сижу теперь залип играю в chromium BSU
<Le0n4ik1> )))
<skrishi> если ты сидишь под рутом, то все процесы запускаются с приэритетом "я бог" - тоесть "что хочу то и ворочу"
<Le0n4ik1> а плеер п0с0ветуйте чт0бы без зам0р0чек как вм плеер классик?
<lolens> vlc вроде
<skrishi> для видео )
<haliava>  помогите разобраться, вот тут из консоли выдрал http://paste.ubuntu.com/580412/ проблема с интеловской встроенной видеокартой
<Le0n4ik1> 0н н0рм на убунте?
<skrishi> он делался под линь ))
<lolens> Мммм... да вроде устраивает
<termit> skrishi: Но еси ты меняешь продукт, но не будет же считаться пиратским, как это в windows, в windows когда ты купил это продукт, ты имеешь право только на пользование, а в линуксе у тебя ж полное право над системой, что тогда выберешь? Линукс или Windows?
<lolens> termit: Заставил задуматься...
<skrishi> termit: большенство людей не меняют систему и не читают лицензий, они просто ставят и юзают
<haliava> Le0n4ik1: vlc больше чем нужно
<skrishi> termit:  а я уйду на дебиан ))
<lolens> skrishi: Так делает 99.9% населения... и причем почти все из них знают что идут против закона
<Le0n4ik1> /etc/drirc   п0ч 0н ругается на эт0 ?
<skrishi> haliava: блин.. ничего не понял в ноликах.. скажи лучше от куда ставил дрова?
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1: он это кто?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Что ты прописал?
<haliava> skrishi: с ppa
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1: слушай выйди вторым ником.. достало уже )
<lolens> haliava: и Le0n4ik1 один и тот же человек?
<haliava> может я зря драйвер i915 удалил
<Le0n4ik1> драйвер алявы
<Le0n4ik1> нет
<haliava> вместе с атишными
<skrishi> ну да.. он не может найти файлы конфигурации
<lolens> Что за взрыв мозга с самого утра :(
<skrishi> так не нужно было драва удалять )))
<Le0n4ik1> а 0ни там есть?
<skrishi> там пакет только для хорга добавляется ))))
<haliava> skrishi: ну так на 10й неделю как сижу
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: пиши "/quit" будет счастье...
<skrishi> блин, поставь дрова на место.. и обнови
<Le0n4ik1>  skrishi:чт0 ты имеешь ввиду п0д вт0рым ник0м?
<termit> lolens: А кто хочет платить за товар, если можно достать бесплатно, тоесть кряк!
<skrishi> Le0n4ik
<skrishi> Le0n4ik Le0n4ik1
<lolens> termit: Ну да, жаль что закон не может разрешить ходить и проверять у людей компы на наличие не лицензионного софта... если бы так было, все бы перешли на линукс... Я бы денежку зарабатывал)))
<lolens> termit: За настройку)
<Le0n4ik1> т0т с браузера был ))
<termit> Что за настройку?
<skrishi> набирать не удобно
<lolens> termit: Ну ты представь... Винды бы не стало резко... всем бы линь нужен стал... Так как никто у меня в городе линь знать не знает... можно было бы предложить свои услуги :)
<lolens> skrishi: Ты полностью ник набираешь?оО
<skrishi> lolens:  нет
<skrishi> первые буквы
 * lolens подумал... Пора пойти спать...
<termit> lolens: О да! Можно было бы открыть курсы, для ничего не понимающих и для продвинутых!
<lolens> skrishi: А, ну все правильно тогда :)
<lolens> termit: вот и я о том же)))
<lolens> termit: Кстати, и линь бы побеал в гору и стал бы более стабилен... Игры бы только под линь выпускали))
<lolens> termit: Чет когда ночь не спишь фантазия разыгрывается...
<haliava> ухты, не знал что можно быстро ники набирать
<lolens> И хочется что либо делать, чтоб не уснуть(
<lolens> haliava: Тебе нельзя!
<Le0n4ik1> п0см0три сериальчик ))
<haliava> почеуэто: locobot_1 lolens
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Ога и усни :)
<Le0n4ik1> ну см0тря как0й см0треть
<lolens> haliava: ты же с браузера вроде?) там тоже tab работает?
<Le0n4ik1> п0см0три те0рию б0льш0г0 взрыва
<termit> lolens: Да! Нужна думаю программка, которая соединяется с сервером microsoft и делает проверку на подлинность, а потом в случае отрицательного результата, портит систему! Но это не выгодно даже самому Билу!
<termit> Я тоже ночь не спал!
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Да хоть ужастик... хоть комедию... когда долго не спишь...
<lolens> termit: :)
<Le0n4ik1> я в0т т0*е )
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Тебе бы в прогеры идти...
<Le0n4ik1> termit: lolens: 0на есть т0льк0 0на не дает 0бн0влять IE
<haliava> lolens: с пидгина
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: :( Кто она есть?
<termit> Le0n4ik1: и wm player
<termit> програмка
<termit> Нужна наглая программа!
<lolens> " Le0n4ik1 | т0т с браузера был ))" кхм... А это тогда о ком?)
<Le0n4ik1> т0т ник
<Le0n4ik1> а п0т0 педгвина настр0ил
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Установи Wine и юзай IE и WMP clasic xD
<termit> Которая даже в лицензионной системе будет предлагать установить линукс, а какой диструбутив, пусть пользователи выбирают сами!
<lolens> termit: Eeeeeeeeee!
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Ставь weechat... :) удобнее...
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Правда разбираться долго будешь...
<haliava> termit: за проксями виндовая проверялка не работает и обновление тупит, а убунте почему-то все-равно, обновляется, не знаешь почему?
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: wine есть т0льк0 мне эт0 г не нун0 )))
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: :) я же пошутил...
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: всё же, кто не дает обновлять ie?
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: я п0д вайн0м пр0бывал age of empires играть ))
<termit>  Le0n4ik1: да  скачай winetricks, скопируй его в /usr/lbin/ и пользуйся!
<lolens> termit: Вайнтрикс меня вообще не порадовал... Он не стал ставить не директ не дотнет...
<lolens> termit: А линага запустилась... у меня вот такие 0.О глаза были!!!
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: пр0верка на п0длинн0сть правда есть ак к0т0рый ставится на пиратку и пр0верку на п0длинн0сть пр00дишь ))
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: ты о виндовсе? Я тебя не понимаю чет...
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: termit: я давн0 ка кт0 на la2worlde играл ))
<termit> haliava: незнаю. Может дешевые наработки были сделаны в windows! )
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: да 0 винде
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Не юзаю такое... :)
<haliava> lolens: зачем линейдж по вайном, есть линуксовый клиент
<termit> lolens: ништяк! Тока я что-то не хочу больше в игры играть, особенно от которых не оторвешься!
<lolens> haliava: Линуксовый под линагу??оО
<Le0n4ik1> lolens:  и правильн0 ))
<haliava> lolens: да
<lolens> termit: хЫ, я оторвался, только когда у меня линага пошла под linux... Столько эмоций... что затмило желании игры в l2 xD
<lolens> haliava: первый раз слышу
<Le0n4ik1> а кт0 нибудь пр0бывал qip infium п0д вайн0м ?
<termit> Le0n4ik1: Ну нафиг такие игры! Я через месяц осознал только что пропадает много времени зря без пользы!
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Что за извращенство... Юзай qutIM хотябы...
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Не хуже qip'a...
<lolens> termit: Я через года 2 :)
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: в стандартном репозитории нету... Юзай google... qutIm linux
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: там есть так чт0б акккаунт с0здать и сразу к0 всему св0ему п0дключиться к асе к ирке к к0нтакку к мылу?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Да
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: IM как раз об этом и говорит...
<Le0n4ik1> O:-)
<haliava> lolens: гта под вайном работает?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Правда смайлики подключать вручную, если тебе квиповские... ну и иконки там... x-traz...
<lolens> haliava: Нет у меня игр... Я вобще щас фанат Chromiuma стал)))
<lolens> haliava: одна игра есть :)
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: да на на п0фиг главн0е чт0б л0гин пар0ль ввел на друг0м так0м е к0мпе и у тебя все сервисы уе раб0тают чт0б 0дин раз вв0дить л0г пар0ль
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: а, ну нет, там нет вроде такого...
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Не предусмотрено...
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: ну устан0влю п0см0трю ))
<lolens> по привычке написал в гугле weechat plu + tab нажал... и ведь реально, работает...
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: а как0й есть пакет к0дек0в чт0бы устан0вить и все раб0тал0?
<haliava> lolens: браузер?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: в установщике напиши ubuntu restrikes...
<lolens> Не помню как он там называеться
<lolens> или ubuntu mp3
<lolens> Там будет пак кодеков ограниченный патентами..
<Le0n4ik1> 0000000 спс  )))
<lolens> Народ, как бороться с неправильной кодировкой в mp3. не уходя с торрент раздачи... Когда теги меняются md5 помоему тоже...
<lolens> Так что хотелось бы вправить мозги плеерам, а не сами файлы редактировать... В частности rhytmbox'у
<lolens> Есть кто знает как консольку на 4 части разбить? (ctrl+alt+1)
<termit_>  у меня из за этих переключений консолей, зависла клава и все остальное
<lolens> termit_: а зачем переключал то? :)
<termit_> lolens: хотел вспомнить FreeBSD без графы с lynx'om
<lolens> termit_: Так то вобще норм.. правда вот  с браузером не оч... links хоть и может картинки показывать... но все равно, не о чем...
<lolens> termit_: А так... всё остальное можно на консольках... удобнее даже...
<lolens> termit_: Единственное что я не нашел дык это консольную асю с x-traz статусами... (
<termit_> lolens: lynx сделали, когда были сайты, странички с дешевым оформлением, щас же, нужен графический браузер!
<lolens> termit_: links2 - графический терминальный браузер...
<lolens> termit_: Правда надо framebuffer настраивать...
<termit_> lolens: давно не пользовался, название забыл! )
<termit_> мне кто-то постоянно пишет, я ника не вижу его!
<lolens> termit_: lynx вроде тоже есть такое... только без графы...
<lolens> termit_: Только я... Если ты про #ubuntu-ru :)
<termit_> да! А почему скрыт?
<termit_> шпион?
<lolens> termit_: кто скрыт?оО
<Le0n4ik1> блин чт0 так0е (( в vlc на п0лн0м экране из0браение т0рм0зит ((
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Дрова точно стоят?)
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: а в других не тормозит?
<termit_> -lolens-: мне пишет неотображаемый ник!
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: ну в00бще не ставил там встр0еная видющка древней материнки др0ва п0д винду еле нашел
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Эммм... Я думаю все же стоит поставить дрова...
<termit_> И почему все еще многие сидят в web чатах
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: а как п0см0треть ст0ят ли др0ва и в00бщзе чт0 у меня к системе п0дключена как диспетчепр устр0йств в винде?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Система - Администрирование - Проприетарные ддрайвера
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Или драйверы устройств
<termit_> у всех стоит nessus && msf?
<lolens> termit_: Это что такое?)
<haliava> в вайне шрифтов на 100Мб?
<termit_> -lolens-: nessus = сканер безопасности; msf = metasploit framefork!
<lolens> haliava: Сам вайн мб на 80 тянет...
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: пр0приетарные драйвера устр0йств не исп0льзуются в вашей системе
<lolens> termit_: я нуб в ubuntu.. первый раз об этом слышу, а зачем оно?
<haliava> lolens: распакованный?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Либо убунту не нашла видюху, либо дрова стоят уже...
<lolens> haliava: эм.. нет...
<termit_> -lolens-: тебе разве не интересно научиться пользоваться ими? Попробуй! Может появиться интерес вместо игр, к более полезному!
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: а спис0к устр0йств ?
<lolens> termit_: А кто тебе сказал что я гамаю?
<haliava> lolens: 130 насчитал
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Я чес гря не знаю...
<lolens> termit_: Ну, вот я и спросил, зачем оно? Стоит ли разбираться в этом?
<termit_> -lolens-: я видел твое сообщение, что ты отошел от игр только через два года! Да! Стоит! ПОпробуй, почитай как установить и как использовать! А потом nmap скачать, скачай также использование этой программки! Зайди на ipgeobase.ru, введи свой город, посмотри свой ip
<termit_> , увидишь сколько фирм предоставляют в этом городе доступ в интернет, узнаешь много интересного!
<lolens> termit_: Это вполне нормально с учётом что мне 17лет... (про игры)
<lolens> termit_: Надо записать... Щас weechat'om занят... настраиваю ладом под себя...
<lolens> termit_: Скрипты, автоджоин...
<Le0n4ik1> lolens: сейчас 17? )
<lolens> termit_: И паралельно учусь пользоваться mc
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: да
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: А что?
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: Тебя это смущает?)
<lolens> как в mc скрыть папки начинающиеся с "."
<lolens> ??
<Le0n4ik1> Le0n4ik1: радует я на г0д старше )) че делать нет др0в п0д убунту
<haliava> хочу диспетчер устройств как в винде
<Le0n4ik1> и я )
<haliava> lolens: в конфигурацию зайди
<termit_> -lolens-: Да! Только задумайся! Они тебе нужны игры, о которых думаешь весь день! А если дальше будешь много чего изучать , может что в голову придет интересное!
<termit_> А зачем в mc скрывать точки, может зайти не под рутом?
<termit_> не правильно написал
<haliava> termit_: может
<lolens> termit_: Я не под рутом
<lolens> haliava: В какую конфу??)
<Le0n4ik1> haliava: нашел ) sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<haliava> lolens: настройка->конфигурация
<lolens> haliava: Нашёл...
<haliava> Le0n4ik :)
<termit_> да
<lolens> f9 - настройка - конфигурация.. :)
<lolens> Да ну, каждый раз так лазить... мб есть какая кнопка... чтоб проще...
<haliava> а зачем каждый раз
<lolens> haliava: ну а вдруг надо будет в скрытые лесть
<skrishi> блин.. как в винде... отвыкайте от плохого )))
<lolens> skrishi: Смысле?
<termit_> незнаю, я без mc быстрее делаю все, наверно с учетом того, что на клаву не смотрю!
<skrishi> вообще ))
<haliava> когда-то винда весила в дистре 666Мб, от дьяволо все это
<lolens> termit_: ну, я тож.. мне просто посоветовали...
<skrishi> тут нужно с кансолью дружить.. чем больше дружете тем тоньше можете настроить.. чем тоньше настроили тем приятнее работать
<lolens> кхм...
<termit_> -lolens-: можно закрытыми глазами написать программку или что нибудь еще!
<Le0n4ik1> всем п0ка я в универ ))
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> пока
<lolens> termit_: Я тебя понял... Я тебе могу стихи придумать закрытыми глазами)
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: бб
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1 а дрова с ppa бери ))
<termit_> пока
<haliava> skrishi как random в пишалку отправить? хочу белый шум послушать
<Le0n4ik1> чт0 так0у рра
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: загуглиш потом
<Le0n4ik1> заяндю))
<skrishi> Le0n4ik1 https://launchpad.net/
<lolens> Le0n4ik1: А ты через яндекс загугли...
<lolens> skrishi: он ведь не знает какая у него видюха, вроде...
<Le0n4ik1> спс))
<skrishi> haliava: я сбашем особо сильно не дружу )
<skrishi> lolens: ну так узнает )
<Le0n4ik1> зайду в винду п0см0трю )))
<Le0n4ik1> все ушел )))
<termit_> плохо что в partypoker играть не могу, мне там очередной денежный бонус прислали по почте!
<lolens> termit_: Почему не можешь?
<skrishi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=88291.0
<Le0n4ik> 0 вкладка нашлась )))
<lolens> skrishi: Он ушел...
<skrishi> ты себе запомни ))
<skrishi> прочитай ))
<termit_> -lolens-: неподдерживается wine'ом
<skrishi> поюзай )) что бы понимать систему.. а то поставили линь.. а в душе виндузятниками и остались )
<haliava> Le0n4ik: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ppa
<haliava>  
<termit_> -lolens-: а может библиотек нет нужных
<lolens> termit_: Ммм... Если очень нужно VirtualBox ставь...
<lolens> С lsusb я замучался когда ZTE можем настраивал usbшный...
<termit_> -lolens-: Посмотрим!
<skrishi> vb так себе.. да систему тормазит.. он хорошь если хочеться быстро пощёпать новую систему )
<lolens> skrishi: а что советуешь?
<skrishi> termit_:  а чо ты его ник так странно печатаешь?
<termit_> -skrishi-: а как? я запарился копировать!
<skrishi> lolens: для игрушек wine нормально катит.. я пока не видел игр которые в нём не запускаются ))) максимум надстроечки приходиться ставить
<skrishi> termit_: первые буквы набираешь и таб .. я так делаю.. но у меня пиджин )
<haliava> skrishi: gta не идет :)
<lolens> skrishi: Ну, я вайну никак не смог объяснить что /media/blablabla это флешка... Чтоб он ее правильо отформатил.. чтоб туда винду установочник вписать... и на нетбук поставить..
<termit_> skrishi, точно!
<lolens> skrishi: ну, я как бы тоже... но у меня weechat
<haliava> помню под 8й убунтой батлфилд играл, очень даже шустро, несмотря на скромное железо
<lolens> Оппа) Я начинаю сдруживаться с консолью...
<lolens> Не знал что дерикторию не обязательно полностью писать...
<lolens> типа если файл называется jafsbkvcnasuhfrarkmavsfv.zip с табом фишка тож прокатит )
<lolens> а нет... чет теперь не катит...
 * lolens *scratch*
<lolens> Понял почему)
<lolens> Или нет.. :(
<skrishi> lolens: а зачем через вайн то желать это?
<haliava> странно, по дефолту random нету
<lolens> skrishi: что именно?
<skrishi> форматировать флешку
<haliava> а я научился образы монтировать без демонтулза :)
<lolens> skrishi: а дык там прога, чтоб установила винду на флеху... установочник... Она обязанна должна была сама форматнуть...
<lolens> haliava: Через mount ??)
<haliava> lolens: да
<lolens> haliava: Респект!
<lolens> все же, как директорию в рабочий стол прописать?)
<haliava> lolens: когда переносил диаблу думал как же это без демонтулза то, оказалось все просто
<lolens> Почему таб не помогает? /home/lolens/раб +tab и ноль эмоций...
<haliava> lolens: может из-за кирилицы?
<lolens> В итоге, в дальнейшей цепочке таб тоже не робит...
<lolens> haliava: Я предположил... мб из за пробела в директории...
<haliava> ~$ /home/xxx/Рабочий\ стол/ работает с табом
<skrishi> что значит прописать директорию? ))
<skrishi> можно например просто кнопку запуска сделать.. если нужно открывать
<skrishi> или нужно ярлык именно создать?
<lolens> skrishi: Я пытаюсь файл скопировать из папки в папку :)
<lolens> skrishi: С помощью консоли)
<skrishi> а )
<lolens> а он мне говорит что /home/lolens/рабочий стол/lnotify.py»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<lolens> блин
<lolens> рабочий стол с большой буквы!
<lolens> :(
<skrishi> =)
<lolens> Ура) Я скинул скрипт в weechat
<skrishi> ты себе там сейчас копий наделаешь ))
<lolens> xD
<lolens> Неееее... только 1.
<lolens> А как перепестить?
<lolens> Переместить?
<skrishi> о.. скай ушёл.. странно както.. совсем сегодня на наш флуд не реагировал
<lolens> Как бэ я убунтой интересуюсь :)
<lolens> Всё равно все спят...
<skrishi> http://www.compdoc.ru/os/linux/commands_linux_command_line/
<lolens> Спс...
<lolens> Во, вроде правильно настроился...
<haliava>  что такое гостевой режим?
<haliava> *сеанс
<termit_> lolens, тогда два раза таб нажми, увидишь
<termit_> переместить mv
<termit_> а если указываешь в конце имя файла, то эта команда переименовывает
<termit_> твой файл
<lolens> termit_: Логично...
<lolens> termit_: Спс
<lolens> File "/home/lolens/.weechat/python/autoload/lnotify.py", line 40, in get_notified почему скрипт ошибку выдает?
<haliava> в убунте есть ограничение на количество сетевых соединений?
<termit_> lolens, запусти vim, нажми o английскую, потом бакспейс, и посмотри на 40 строке что не так!
<lolens> http://paste.pro/1265485
<lolens> Это под судо?
<termit_> смотря какие команды выполнить нужно
<haliava> как ограничить количество соединений на сервер при обновлении\установке, возможно простое решение кликом мышки, короткой командой в консоли?
<lolens> termit_: Ну, vim...
<lolens> termit_: а вим это что то вроде nano?:)
<termit_> lolens, попробуй без, если ничего не нужно менять. В любом случае тебе нужно будет после редактирования нажать ESC , потом :wq это означает что, перезаписать и выйти. А nano без нумерации строк, неудобно искать 40 строку
<lolens> Эмм.. а как понять что тут за ошибка?)
<termit_> чтобы редактировать текст в vim, нужно нажать английскую O. Чтобы перейти в режим команд, нужно нажать ESC, чтобы выйти нужно нажать двоеточие а затем q.
<termit_> а ты покажи текст на этой строке!
<lolens> subprocess.call(['/usr/bin/notify-send', 'In %s %s: %s' % (buffer, prefix, message)],shell=False)
<termit_> это точно 40 строка?
<termit_> а 39?
<lolens> weechat.buffer_get_string(bufferp, "name"))
<termit_> ой, 41
<lolens> пустая
<lolens> 42:     return weechat.WEECHAT_RC_OK
<lolens> Я подозреваю что это чтото с питоном связано
<lolens> python: stdout/stderr:   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 480, in call
<termit_> фиг знает, мне просто интересно было, я не силет в питоне!
<lolens> мб че установить надо...
<lolens> кхм...
<termit_> питон же не нужно компилировать?
<lolens> Он на /usr/lib/python2.6/subprocess.py в 3х строках ругается...
<termit_> посмотри '/usr/bin/notify-send есть ли такой файл.
<iiicyg> lolens, откуда эта ошибка?
<lolens> iiicyg: Какая?
<iiicyg> lolens, File "/usr/lib/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 480, in call
<lolens> termit_: нету
<lolens> iiicyg: Логи weechat
<iiicyg> Ах.
<lolens> lnotify подключить не могу... скрипт к вичату...
<haliava> ядро с pae что дает, производительность видео увеличится?
<termit_> lolens, смотрел, может рекомендации есть по этому поводу в скрипте, может текстовый документ для скрипта есть?
<lolens> termit_: нету...
<lolens> termit_: мне Incvizitor посоветовал установить :)
<haliava> lolens: а что дает этот скрипт?
<lolens> haliava: Когда тебе в IRC в WeeChat пишут он оповещает...
<lolens> haliava: как в Pidgin...
<iiicyg> sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<lolens> я новую команду освоил : ls -lah /usr/bin/|grep not
<termit_> grep not*
<termit_> grep *not*
<lolens> termit_: не.. и так нашло...
<termit_> а ну да!
<lolens> Что щас вичат реснуть?
<termit_> да
<termit_> тебе надоест это оповещение
<lolens> Спасибо :) Рабоатет
<lolens> termit_: Дык он оповещает когда только мой ник прописывают... Почему надоест то?
<lolens> termit_: Очень удобно, к примеру мне ссылочку дали... я пошел в фф копаться... а тут уже ответ дали... и искать не надо..
<iiicyg> Как починили-то я не вкурил.
<termit_> lolens, а звук приятный на ухо? А то у нас чат раньше был, так надоедали эти сообщения, когда раньше играл, играешь, а тебе пишет кто-то, все в игре, один только ид**от не зашел в игру.
<haliava> тоже невкурил
<lolens> termit_: Эмм... а у меня звук выключен... я чет не слышал
<lolens> termit_: ну напиши сейчас мне... я усилок врубил...
<termit_> lolens, Трам, таррам!
<lolens> termit_: 0 эмоций))
<termit_> lolens, сочуствие!
<lolens> termit_: ммм.. Дык оповещение то есть... звука нет...
<haliava> экраночиталку синтезаторную с жутким голосом посоветуйте
<termit_> lolens, я думал звуковое оповещение
<haliava> наподобие narratorа виндогого только жутче, есть такие в убунте?
<Over> Создаю дам базы в gz под линухом, винда видит это в виде MAPW51~4.GZ, в линухе это отображается нормально, никто не знает причину?
<haliava> lolens: http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/beep.pl
<haliava> Over: в винде где видно так?
<haliava> это нормальное явление
<IchEsseDichAuf> доброе утро
<IchEsseDichAuf> переношу рут с одной партиции на другую, скопировал партицию через gparted, начал шаманить с перекалибровкой груба2, но не получается.
<mva> а чего там шаманить?
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем, груб не находит новой партиции, а находит систему на старой
<IchEsseDichAuf> так: grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<IchEsseDichAuf> это как-то завело меня в тупик
<IchEsseDichAuf> чтоб облегчить работу телепатам, я считаю, что делаю всё правильно. запустил лайф систему, склонировал прежний рут, выставил партицию как boot, смонтировал партицию в mnt, подмонтировал туда proc sys dev, chroot, заменил в новом etc/fstab путь к корню, нача
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<haliava> привет
<kamyshovyy> чё раздаёшь? ;)
<haliava> приветы
<kamyshovyy> haliava: на халяву?
<iiicyg> IchEsseDichAuf, не Груб, а Граб.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ой, спасибо, наверно поэтому все проблеммы
<haliava> гг
<iiicyg> Граб-2 умеет стартовать систему только с sda1.
<IchEsseDichAuf> не правда.
<iiicyg> Для меня правда.
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня три диска, на каждом свой grub2
<IchEsseDichAuf> стартует тот, который выбран в биосе.
<iiicyg> Ключевое тут было 1, а не a.
<iiicyg> sdx1.
<rapidsp> у меня на sdb 8 ))) чет не так делаю :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> тогда sda
<IchEsseDichAuf> а не sda1
<iiicyg> Я говорю не про запись в МБР, а про расположение образа.
<IchEsseDichAuf> слушайте братюни, вот у меня старый рут на sdb8, а новый должен быть на sdb1
<IchEsseDichAuf> монтирую в /mnt sdb1
<IchEsseDichAuf> делаю chroot, смотрю затем что у меня подмонтированно в новой системе
<IchEsseDichAuf> там стоит что на корень подмонтирован sdb8, в чём дело?
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему система думает, что на новом корне эта партиция?
<iiicyg> Переменные окружения обнулял?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нет, зачем?
<rapidsp> grub-install  /dev/sdb1 && update-grub ?
<rapidsp> т.е. /dev/sdb
<IchEsseDichAuf> rapidsp: он при выполнении grub-mkconfig пишет в /boot/grub/grub.cfg не ту партицию на корень
<iiicyg> А ручками исправить религия не позволяет?
<rapidsp> можт на sdb1 нерабочая система?
<IchEsseDichAuf> не в этом дело, кабы не получилось так, что при каждом обновлении, он мне старый рут не присовывал в меню загрузки
<rapidsp> так и будет
<IchEsseDichAuf> на sdb1 копия от sdb8, я только что отклонировал в gparted
<iiicyg> Он при клонировании UUID сменил или тоже склонировал?
<IchEsseDichAuf> сейчас гляну
<iiicyg> sudo blkid
<IchEsseDichAuf> разные
<iiicyg> Вообще.
<iiicyg> Причем тут монтирование раздела на корень и grub.cfg
<iiicyg> Если за это /etc/fstab отвечает.
<IchEsseDichAuf> при том, что если нет корня, то /etc/fstab тоже нетц
<iiicyg> Логично.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а чтобы появился корень, grub должен знать, откуда его брать.
<iiicyg> Да.
<IchEsseDichAuf> grub почему то хочет взять корнем не ту партицию. мне абсолютно не понятно, почему
<IchEsseDichAuf> он так делает.
<IchEsseDichAuf> то есть, я на лайф системе подмонтировал правильную партицию sdb1, сменил корень в неё, начал настраивать grub, но он считает, что моя система сейчас на sdb8
<iiicyg> Да.
<iiicyg> И не только он.
<iiicyg> А чрутился правильно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> да и сам корень, когда я вызываю mount, пишет, что корнем является sdb8
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, чрутился правильно
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть идея, что /etc/mtab ещё старый
<IchEsseDichAuf> наверно в этом всё и дело
<iiicyg> Эм.
<iiicyg> А почему он старый?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нет, подредактировал mtab, вызвал конфиг grub, но он всё равно не видет систему на sdb1
<iiicyg> Покажи как чрутился?
<IchEsseDichAuf> iiicyg: ну старый, в том смысле, что клонировал ещё с прежней системы
<IchEsseDichAuf> iiicyg: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<iiicyg> Ну если бы ты чрутился правильно, он бы перегенерировался.
<iiicyg> А sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<IchEsseDichAuf> в mnt предварительно примонтировал sdb1
<iiicyg> А sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<IchEsseDichAuf> да
<IchEsseDichAuf> и sys тоже
<iiicyg> Гм.
<IchEsseDichAuf> правда, proc я через bind примонтировал
<iiicyg> А если на склонированной удалить mtab, а потом перечрутиться?
<IchEsseDichAuf> пробую
<IchEsseDichAuf> посмотрим, что будет
<iiicyg> Ага.
<IchEsseDichAuf> отлично, получилось!
<iiicyg> Здорово.
<IchEsseDichAuf> теперь можно и sdb8 полностью удалять
<IchEsseDichAuf> спасибо за поддержку iiicyg
<iiicyg> Ага.
<cyberp00h_> "/win 1"
<FuryChaplain> как поставить выключение убунту через 5 минут? Через shutdown как в винде?
<FoxHound> мб sudo shutdown (время через сколько ты хочешь выключить)??
<FuryChaplain> 5 минут
<FuryChaplain> я не пойму как время задавать
<FuryChaplain> shutdown -r это немедленно перезагрузиться, так
<iiicyg> # sleep 300; init 0
<FoxHound> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<FuryChaplain> спасибо
<aurodionov> в продолжение темы выключения питания ,как можно выключить комп отправив команду бродкастом по сети
<aurodionov> точней какую надо команду отправить
<haliava> что такое может быть, криволапое поставило драйвер интеловский на i845,  а оно ругается что нет модуля i915, проверил модул в dri лежит
<Boo1> Живые есть =)
<iiicyg> Ага.
<Boo1> У меня вопрос немного глупы но есть
<iiicyg> М?
<Boo1> поставил хубунту и хоть убей не могу в аську зайти О_о
<Boo1> Вот не хотит и все
<iiicyg> Через что?
<Boo1> через пиггин
<iiicyg> Отключи SSL.
<Boo1> В настройках пигина?
<iiicyg> В настройках асечного аккаунта.
<Boo1> угумс счас гляну спасибо
<Boo1> Иееее спасибо огромное =)
<iiicyg> Пожалуйста.
<iiicyg> Boo1, и кодировку WINDOWS-1251 поставь сразу; иначе проблемы с доставленным в офлайн будут.
<Boo1> ага
<Boo1> прямо таки руками написать?
<Boo1> =)
<iiicyg> Да, в точности так.
<Boo1> Океюшке
<Boo1> Здоровско рад рад!
<iiicyg> Я долго искал, надо ли тире, можно ли cp1251, и обязательны ли прописные буквы :-)
<Boo1> О_о
<Boo1> мило
<iiicyg> Дефис, а не тире, конечно. Всё, совсем я уже. Спать.
<haliava> привет, как исправить libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory. Где этот конфиг брать?
<hivemind> Хай
<hivemind> Из-за чего могут частенько настройки панелей глючить?
<hivemind> Они пропадают, смещаются, могут апплеты пропадать
<|rapidsp|> фиксируй позиции аплетов... можт поможет
<hivemind> Попрбую.
<UNIm95> |rapidsp|: hivemind: не всегда. у меня с апплетом lm-sensors и отображением винтиляторов глючит
<hivemind> Вообще в минте частенько с настройками гнома глюканы
<UNIm95> причём всё закреплено на панели
<hivemind> У меня нету lm-sensors
<hivemind> Кстати, как поставить?
<hivemind> Сначала sudo sensors-update. а дальше?
<UNIm95> hivemind на форуме офикенная тема есть
<UNIm95> *офигенная
<hivemind> Про настройки или про сенсоры?
<UNIm95> про все
<hivemind> Лана, ушёл гугли^W убунтурулить?
<UNIm95> hivemind: естественно
<vladim> привет всем
<yurau_> прив
<hivemind> хай
<vladim> небольшая проблема,похоже с железом. Загрузчик иногда не загружает систему, приходится через лив "загр с перв ждиска"
<hivemind> Хм, а eco-theme ничего так
<hivemind> vladim, не
<hivemind> Это по-моему GRUB виноват
<vladim> причем только на одной машине(пока)
<vladim> update-grub не помогает
<hivemind> Хм...
<hivemind> Ну не знаю
<vladim> на др машине игрался минут сорок-ничего!
<vladim> и на др жд установил(для эксперимента)-то же самое. Это железо. Надо что-то с BIOS сделать похоже...
<AndreX> vladim: ставь загрузчик на дискету или флешку)
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> почитал на форуме про lm sensors
<hivemind> Сорри за глупый вопрос?
<hivemind> Это систему уронить не сможет?
<vladim> меня добивает то,что только на ЭТОЙ машине))))  у меня гибкий привод убитый
<vladim> я недавно в лин, где почитать как уст загрузчик на флешку?)))
<AndreX> vladim: может у тебя и диск убитый )
<vladim> я на др диск систему ставил-то же самое)
<UNIm95> hivemind у меня жива
<UNIm95> hivemind уже в 3-х ос
<hivemind> Ну и чёрт с ним, попробую
<UNIm95> vladim: порядок загрузочных устройств верен?
<vladim> менял конфиг,не помогает...
<vladim> первое ЗУ-мой диск, второе-СДпривод
<vladim> ладно,буду через лив если что... не так уж и в напряг....)))
<SergeyIT> ку
<hivemind> А в lm-sensors на панели temp2 это что?
<hivemind> Потому что у меня там 128 градусов
<hivemind> Это по ходу бред
<hivemind> Если бы у меня что-то было бы 128 градусов, у меня бы комп расплавился давно
<SergeyIT> может это по Фаренгейту?
<hivemind> SergeyIT, не, цельсий выставлен
<hivemind> Ядра показывает нормально
<hivemind> Винта тоже
<hivemind> А вот загадочный "temp2" вообще без изменений показывает 128
<SergeyIT> значит глюка... нет там датчика
<hivemind> Вот-вот
<hivemind> Я бы уже давным-давно без компа остался
<FONTER> Привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> hivemind_, температура записывается так - 128°C, а не *C (на форуме) ;)
<hivemind_> SergeyIT, я не нашёл значка градуса :D
<user___> dsf
<SergeyIT> hivemind_, compose_key + O (2 раза)
<hivemind_> А шо такое compose_key?
<FONTER> извините что такое compose_key
<FONTER> не успел)
<SergeyIT> меню клавиатура, лейаутс, опции и там compose key для набора символов utf-8
<user___> exit
<SergeyIT> user___, надо так - "да пошел ты!" )
<SergeyIT> hivemind_,  FONTER, http://hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html
<skai> @voice SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> skai, спасибо )
<hivemind_> Никак в параметрах не могу этот compose key найти
<hivemind_> А, нашёл
<FONTER> где нашёл?
<FONTER> я так и не нашёл)
<hivemind_> Парпметры клавиатуры
<hivemind_> Раскладки
<hivemind_> Параметры
<hivemind_> Там внизу "поведение клавиши compose"
<FONTER> qqqooik
<FONTER> ой
<FONTER> извиняюсь
<hivemind_> гы
<skai> !enter > hivemind_
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind_, please see my private message
<hivemind_> ok
<hivemind_> А для темы gnome-elegant надо репозиторий новый подрубать?
<hivemind_> Тихо-то как
<FONTER> https://launchpad.net/~elegant-gnome/+archive/ppa
<FONTER> не то?
<hivemind_> Хах, может и оно
<hivemind_> Ща гляну
<hivemind_> Я просто темы новые пробую )
<FONTER> ааа
<FONTER> смени оболочку рабочего стола
<hivemind_> Ща вот качаю темы с bisigi-project
<hivemind_> Неплохие кстати
<hivemind_> FONTER, не, гном пока устраивает
<hivemind_> И скорость инета маленькая, чтобы кеды качать
<FONTER> я два раза пытался на КДЕ сесть не получилось
<FONTER> не 8кб\с?
<hivemind_> Когда больше, когда меньше
<hivemind_> Средняя примерно 10
<FONTER> из амурской области штоле?
<hivemind_> Не
<hivemind_> Воронеж
<hivemind_> Точнее село в пригороде, в городе-то оптоволокно есть
<FONTER> я за 8кбс плачу 350р
<hivemind_> Что меня привлекает в кедах, так это то, что они могут в трее прятать неиспользуемы значки
<hivemind_> FONTER, я плачу 650
<FONTER> меня это бесит
<FONTER> как венда
<hivemind_> Скорость иногда до 50 доходит
<hivemind_> FONTER, ну, всё лучше, чем когда трей половину панели занимает
<hivemind_> Плюс меню и значок сворачивания всех окон
<hivemind_> В итоге на собственно панель задач места мало
<hivemind_> Монитор '17 просто
<FONTER> у меня тож 17
<FONTER> но места хватает
<hivemind_> Ух ты, а gnome-step-into-freedom неплохая тема ))
<FONTER> откуда стянул?
<hivemind_> Ща
<hivemind_> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?p=48&lang=en
<masterjp> кто может помочь со звуком?
<FONTER> колись что произошло
<hivemind_> Ну?
<masterjp> встроиный микрофон не работает... у меня нетбук
<FONTER> версия ОС
<FONTER> у меня не работает двигатель
<masterjp> а когда подключаешь внешний то всё ок
<masterjp> 10.10
<FONTER> модель
<FONTER> экстросенсы в отпуске вообщем
<masterjp> Realtek ALC272
<FONTER> нетбука модель
<hivemind_> Модель нетбука!
<masterjp> emashines 350
<FONTER> наконец выдавили
<masterjp> u
<masterjp> г
<FONTER> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=1934#p17223
<FONTER> на!
<FONTER> на будущее юзай гугл
<masterjp> спс=)щя попробую...
<FONTER> за сколько нетбук взял?
<hivemind_> Чёртов Альцгеймер...
<hivemind_> FONTER, не помнишь, как изменить изображение сверху и снизу куба?
<FONTER> нужно ccsm поставить и там в настройках Куба рабочего стола ковырять
<FONTER> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<FONTER> счас точно скажу
<hivemind_> Есть уже ccsm
<hivemind_> Я уже менял как-то
<hivemind_> Но забыл как
<hivemind_> О!
<hivemind_> Уже нашёл ))
<FONTER> Куб рабочего стола Внешний вид Шапка куба
<FONTER> это?
<hivemind_> Не
<hivemind_> Там "Деформация и отражение куба" "Top image" "Bottom image"
<hivemind_> Appearance
<FONTER> точно
<FONTER> у меня ж плагины к компизу не установленны
<hivemind_> Аа
<hivemind_> А чё не поставишь?
<FONTER> я ищу этот куб
<FONTER> не нужны они мне
<hivemind_> Аа )
<hivemind_> Кстати, почему везде написано sudo su?
<hivemind_> У меня лично просто su искаропки работало
<FONTER> Set User&
<FONTER> ?
<FONTER> без судо чисто теоритически не может работать
<AndreX> ну у тебя не убунта же
<hivemind_> Ну минт
<hivemind_> Но он же вроде на убунте основан
<FONTER> а в какого юзера превращаешся?
<FONTER> root?
<hivemind_> Ага
<FONTER> странно
<AndreX> hivemind_: в убунте рут отключен по этому su там бесполезно если тока рута включить заместо su идёт sudo -s
<hivemind_> Аа
<FONTER> у меня sudo su работает
<hivemind_> А если sudo passwd root?
<KREDO> привет всем! помогите, у меня убунту 10.10 я могу обновит его до убунту 11.04 alpha3, как зделать незнаю?
<FONTER> а зачем тебе это?
<KREDO> интересно новая версия же...
<FONTER> если подключить СД как репозиторий и с помощью мененджера обновлений обновить
<FONTER> не то?
<KREDO> не у меня нету диска
<FONTER> примонтируй iso образ
<KREDO> FONTER: чут-чут обясни, пожалуйста!
<FONTER> ок
<FONTER> другой клавишей мыши и Подключить архив
<FONTER> Система, Администратирование, Источники приложений
<FONTER> Вкладка Другое ПО
<hivemind_> А разве если number-one-priorities в менеджере обновлений обновить, система не обновится?
<FONTER> Добавить том....
<FONTER> и всё
<KREDO> я понял! постой а откуда беру этот архив ISO? может ссилку даш хорошую,
<hivemind_> Скачаешь, ёсаё
<FONTER> с оф сайта же!
<KREDO> через ubuntu.com
<FONTER> тебе СД или ДВД?
<FONTER> щас прямую дам)
<KREDO> cd толка русская версия можна?
<FONTER> нет
<FONTER> сд с руским нету
<FONTER> тока если доставлять отдельно
<KREDO> у меня инетом трафик поетому
<FONTER> ааа
<FONTER> всем пока
<FONTER> улетаю резко
<FONTER> щас свет отключат)
<KREDO> FONTER: куда ти что делать мне?
<FONTER> лезть на оф сайт и качать отуда
<FONTER> или гуглить
<FONTER> долбаный свет
<KREDO> ок
<FONTER> два раза в день отрубают
<FONTER> ну суть ты понял?
<KREDO> да
<hivemind_> Ура
<hivemind_> Я разобрался с анимациями в compiz
<hivemind_> Надо было просто выставить "соответствие (type=Normal | Dialog | ModalDialog | Unknown)"
<KREDO> FONTER: спасибо тебе!
<FONTER> незачто)
<Boo1> Ребят привет еще раз всем
<Boo1> Появилась проблемка
<hivemind_> Ну?
<Boo1> Насчёт руссификации! Всё было русским устаовил пару пакетов драйверов бла бла бла и внезапно она стала англ вся и обратно на рус не собираетьс ставиться
<Boo1> через терминал выдаёт какую то хурму мол эрор эрор
<FONTER> похвастайся этой хурмой
<hivemind_> Только не сюда!
<Boo1> =)
<hivemind_> На paste.pro выложи ))
<yurau_> Boo1: а обратно настроить через меню не получается?
<Boo1> http://paste.pro/1270481
<Boo1> еа совсем нет
<Boo1> И переустанавливал пакеты и все нехочет и все тут
<Boo1> только в уголочке в наглую по русски 2 слова из всей системы приложения и переход  остались
<FONTER> ггг
<FONTER> ребутнись и  их не будет
<Boo1> пробовал
<Boo1> много раз
<Boo1> оооочень много
<Boo1> всяко тыкался не хотит и все тут ...
<Boo1> ахахаха =) а они будут заразы
<yurau_> Boo1: это у тебя меню гнома английское или что-то еще?
<Boo1> всё
<hivemind_> А ты всё-таки через меню попробуй )
<cerber> из системный монитор зачем убрали сводку трафика на убунту :) ни кто не вкурсе?
<Boo1> вообще все стало англ внезапно
<Boo1> все приложения все все ... а из систем лангуадж оптионс стоит русский но он не ставитьс
<Boo1> он вообще не горит
<hivemind_> Сдвинь лифт под языками вправо
<hivemind_> ТАм чекбокс будет
<Boo1> и так пробовал
<Boo1> удалял к чертям пакеты руские ...и англ удалял и переустанавливал
<Boo1> нехотит ...
<Boo1> :-/
<yurau_> не надо было ничего elfлять
<yurau_> удалять
<Boo1> угу... но я на место поставил
<hivemind_> Попробуй через менеджер обновиться
<yurau_> и устанавливать тоже не надо :)
<Boo1> хммм это как как?
<hivemind_> Ололо, на башорг?
<cerber> ;)
<Boo1> ^_^
<cerber> Boo1  система администрирование
<OccaM1> qutim наверное самая важная прога в убунте
<cerber> менеджер обнов
<Boo1> ладно лаааадно =)  ну только нааачал осваиватьс чес слово грешить не хочу :-D
<OccaM1> как ни зайду на канал - везде qutim
<hivemind_> Не-а
<yurau_> Boo1: у меня выбор языка есть в меню Система->Администрирование->Язык системы
<yurau_> если нет такой проги то ее надо установить
<Boo1> зааашёлс информация об обновлениях... было час назад обновлена бла бла бла
<Boo1> хммм счас найду
<Boo1> паникую
<Boo1> ууууууу
<^DEMOSS^> привет убунтоводам )
<Boo1> а инсталл/ремов лангуаджес не поможет?
<Boo1> приуэт
<hivemind_> ^DEMOSS^, хай
<Boo1> что интересно еще можно сделать...
<Boo1> а то что то совсем не вдохновляет сидеть под англ
<ur5xcs> бистренько переставить xubuntu 10.10 -)
<Boo1> О_о уууууу еа
<Boo1> неа
<Boo1> Ошибка пакетной операции
<Boo1> Установка или удаление пакетов программ не удалось
<Boo1> вот еще что пишет
<cerber> 0о
<Boo1> ребят а может быть то что язык не меняеться изза Opera О_о
<Boo1> так как по окончаию установки языковых пакетов он что то про оперу пишет.. котору скачал недавно
<jenik1990> перестала работать клавиатура hp2133. В консоли работает... в иксах выдает звук на каждое нажатие но не печатает... Как поправить?
<AndreX> ping
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<Ilang> убунту!
<AndreX> Ilang: привет, привет
<Ilang> AndreX:  здра
<Andante> ave ubuntu
<Ilang> какие новости в мире убунту происходят?
<great_dragon> Ilang: а тя разве тут не банили?
<Andante> Ядро новое зарелизилось.
<Ilang> great_dragon:  что?
<Ilang> Andante:  у меня стоит 2.6.38-6
<great_dragon> Ilang: у мну такое ощущение, что тебя банили тут однажды.или я ошибся?
<Ilang> great_dragon:  тут разве есть такие, ково хоть раз не банили?))
<great_dragon> Ilang: то есть тебя банили?
<great_dragon> Ilang: ну те, кто вечный бан получал - их мало
<Ilang> great_dragon:  банили вроде
<great_dragon> Ilang: а за что?
<Ilang> пару недель помню не пускали
<Ilang> может и больше, не помню.
<great_dragon> то есть пермбан ловил?
<Ilang> great_dragon:  ты зачем интересуешься? я лог подобных веще не веду
<great_dragon> Ilang: да ник твой показался знакомым.
<Ilang> great_dragon:  ну так захожу переодически, что удивительно? убунта у меня давно
<great_dragon> Ilang: не.знакомым с той позиции, что ты вроде как то наказание ловил
<Ilang> мля
<Ilang> что он от меня хочет узнать?
<great_dragon> @voice Ilang
<great_dragon> Ilang: не ругайся
<Ilang> понятно, очередной троль в модераторах канала
<great_dragon> Ilang: то есть узнавание не был ли ты в бане - это троллизм?тебе срочно надо идти в гугл
<great_dragon> очень срочно
<Ilang> пошел вон дурак
<great_dragon> аааа
<great_dragon> точно
<great_dragon> в декабре того года ты точно также ругался на простых посетителей
<great_dragon> и тя забанили
<great_dragon> вспомнил
<hivemind_> Ilang, успокойся, сейчас ещё одного бана добьёшься и всё
<great_dragon> @kban --user Ilang 3600 за час осилишь прочесть правила?
<hivemind_> Поздно...
<AndreX> он их за час выучит ))
<great_dragon> AndreX: будем надеятся
<great_dragon> я ж чуял, что его уже банили.просто фринодовский банлист короткий и при переполнении затирает старые записи.ниче.еще разберемся
<AndreX> а чё на боте бан лист если создать?
<AndreX> или незачем
<great_dragon> AndreX: эта идея относится к разряду "еще разберемся"
<AndreX> аа
<Boo1> Ребят снова я .. насчёт языковых пакетов
<Boo1> выдаёт вот такую штуку
<Boo1> http://paste.pro/1273540
<great_dragon> @mode +b Ilang!*@*
<Boo1> что то связанное с приложением аптдаемон
<Boo1> паника какая то
<AndreX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/665218
<AndreX> тишина...
<great_dragon> AndreX: ты напугал человека такими словами на буржуйском.
<AndreX> хи
<ur5xcs> Bool тут глянь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=92534.0
<cerber> из системный монитор зачем убрали сводку трафика на убунту :) ни кто не вкурсе?
<great_dragon> cerber: ну потому, что ыт так захотел
<great_dragon> cerber: ибо она там и есть.если у тя нима - значит ты отключил
<cerber> great_dragon  я обновил ос и в оболочке не вижу функции
<great_dragon> cerber: обновил текущую или до 11.04?
<cerber> текущую
<cerber> момент
<chravn> приветствую.
<cerber> 10.10 стоит
<great_dragon> cerber: значит ты сам отрубил.или чтото сломалось.ибо оно там
<cerber> олрайд
<great_dragon> ubuntuhelp: tell great_dragon about 255
<ubuntuhelp> great_dragon, please see my private message
<hivemind_> Почему cairo-dock (opengl) в режиме "кривая" моргает постоянно?
<|rapidsp|> че за режим такой?
<hivemind_> Ну задний фон в виде кривой линии
<|rapidsp|> че за режим такой "кривая"?
<great_dragon> hivemind_: скрин кинь уже
<|rapidsp|> без opengl запусти
<great_dragon> hivemind_: пытается он объяснить слепому, какой цвет красный и как его отличить
<|rapidsp|> скай, повысили чтоле? старшего дракона дали? :)
<great_dragon> |rapidsp|: я сегда был драконом:)
<hivemind_> http://img848.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img848/521/screenshot1mq.png
<cerber> чудеса да и только. перезагрузился слетела оболочка и стало все по прежнему :]
<great_dragon> !itmages | hivemind_
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind_: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<|rapidsp|> hivemind_: видюха имхо не тянет, запусти без опенгл - на взгляд ничем не отличается
<|rapidsp|> у меня с x1650 также было
<hivemind_> |rapidsp|, да я уже выставил в 2д режим с полной прозрачностью)
<hivemind_> Скорее дрова кривые
<hivemind_> 51мб ей мало?
<hivemind_> *512
<|rapidsp|> ну дрова... суть то та же
<cerber> как быстрей ос обновить скачать релиз и из него или update-manager -d
<great_dragon> лучше из него
<AndreX> update-manager если у тебя не весь софт по умолчанию
<cerber> AndreX ок
<jumper> подскажите, почему oracle  virtualbox не хочет присоединять usb устройства к гостевой ОС ?
<artus> потому что надо ставить аддон
<jumper> какой ? guest-additions ?
<artus> не, плагин, оракл вбокс екзистеншин пак
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=77583.0  ?
<cerber> я тут почти в чернобыле сижу. не думал что такое собые в судьбе моей произайдет . наверно не зря хотел ближе к центру страны уехать
<hivemind_> Так
<hivemind_> Я ничего не понимаю
<hivemind_> Мой принтер опредилился автоматичесуи
<hivemind_> *к
<hivemind_> Как?!
<cerber> трах тибидох наверно
<AndreX> jumper: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#extpack
<hivemind_> Я думал, что придётся красноглазить...
<hivemind_> Я аж расстроился :D
<cerber> нихром :] ы рамблер жоот
<jumper> спасибо, буду пробовать
<AndreX> jumper: чтоб лишних вопросов не возникло )) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136997.0
<jumper> <AndreX> спасибо за помощь!
<TOR_02_RUS> доброго времени суток !!!
<TOR_02_RUS> народ помогите с установкой убунты 10.10
<hivemind_> НУ?
<TOR_02_RUS> при установки на стационарник выдал следующее...
<artus> !paste | TOR_02_RUS
<ubuntuhelp> TOR_02_RUS: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<TOR_02_RUS> когда выбераеш имя и определяешь пароль для входа в систему
<TOR_02_RUS> внизу состояние копирование
<TOR_02_RUS> сейчас там висит следующее : когда вы будете готовы....
<TOR_02_RUS> что за н..х
<TOR_02_RUS> мин 20 висит уже
<hivemind_> TOR_02_RUS, сразу предупреждаю
<AndreX> не ругайся
<TOR_02_RUS> сори
<hivemind_> Пароль и логин на английском
<artus> @voice TOR_02_RUS
<TOR_02_RUS> и кнопка вперед не активна
<hivemind_> желательно с маленькой буквы
<TOR_02_RUS> блин
<hivemind_> ага?
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, на форуме не смотрел? вроде бы я уже такой трабл гдето видел
<TOR_02_RUS> ппц, из-зи этой маленькой буквы
<TOR_02_RUS> ....
<TOR_02_RUS> все пошла установка далее
<hivemind_> Гы ))
<TOR_02_RUS> УРААААА
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<hivemind_> Частенько в лине глюки из-за этакой банальщины :D
<TOR_02_RUS> а то я уже раз 5 переустанавливал
<hivemind_> незачто
<TOR_02_RUS> главное не ноут без проблем встала
<TOR_02_RUS> *на
<MONSTRik> Приветс товарищи!
<MONSTRik> Я слышал тут кто тоговорил о настройках аси именно про кодировку
<MONSTRik> там какие цифры надо поставить WINDOWS ****
<MONSTRik> ???
<artus> CP1251
<MONSTRik> Оооог ромное
<artus> именно так, с большой буквы и слитно
<MONSTRik> WINDOWS-CP1251
<MONSTRik> jr&
<MONSTRik> ок?
<AndreX> нет
<AndreX> просто CP1251
<MONSTRik> без виндовс?
<AndreX> lf
<MONSTRik> ок
<AndreX> да
<MONSTRik> ооогромное
<SergeyIT> MONSTRik, здесь о сенсоред, да еще и большими буквами нельзя
<MONSTRik> упс... извините
<MONSTRik> :-X
<hivemind_> У меня в qutim частенько после отправки сообщения строка не переводится и его не видно некоторое время
<hivemind_> Можно это как-то исправить?
<artus> hivemind_, угу, пользоватцо гаджимом )
<SergeyIT> hivemind_, пиджин, не ?
<hivemind_> SergeyIT, не
<hivemind_> В нём в игнор и невидимость не отправишь?
<funkypunky> всем привет
<SergeyIT> hivemind_, ты Штирлиц?
<hivemind_> Вопрос не нужен
<hivemind_> знак всмысле
<hivemind_> Не
<hivemind_> Но меня знакомый задрал уже своими даров чо делаеш какдила
<funkypunky> ребяты там релиз ядра 2.6.38 а у меня тока 2.6.35 а там кучу исправлений обюещают надо обновлятся или нет?и как узанать какое ядроу уже прозвали стабильным, а какое  нет?
<SergeyIT> funkypunky, а что не работает?
<AndreX> чёт не чёт
<AndreX> funkypunky: обновляй
<cerber> ай эл би бэк
<funkypunky> тоесть  2,6,38 есть стабильное?
<AndreX> угу
<funkypunky> да я не знаю, что не работает не особо то и надо, а остальное вроде норм
<SergeyIT> funkypunky, лучшее - враг хорошего
<funkypunky> а вы обновились? ))
<AndreX> 2.6.38-6-generic
<funkypunky> ну у вас то наверное всегда все хорошо, у вас руки...
<SergeyIT> funkypunky, 2.6.32-29
<AndreX> дык даже если не хорошо всегда можно загрузиться с предыдущего ведра
<SergeyIT> а зачем, если все работает...
<funkypunky> а ну так то оно да
<AndreX> а в друг дырки позакрывали какие
<SergeyIT> а вдруг новые создали
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> зато о них пока никто не знает
<SergeyIT> незнание - не освобождает )
<AndreX> лан мочю)
<SergeyIT> кого? )
<hivemind> ХМ
<AndreX> извиняюс очипятка xD
<funkypunky> это же релиз вроде как, или это не аргумент?
<funkypunky> блин руки чешутся
<AndreX> funkypunky: да в принципе ничего у тебя внешне не измениться, такшто думай сам никто тебя ругать небудет надеюсь)
<hivemind> Хех
<hivemind> А elegant-gnome неплох
<AndreX> на вкус и цвет - друзей нет; я спать )
<hivemind> Только вот с цветами не очень, в пиджине особливо
<funkypunky> ну наверное попробую на днях
<funkypunky> пасиба
<Hronus> Добрый вечер
<hivemind> Hronus,
<jpds> !ru | Hronus
<ubuntuhelp> Hronus: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<hivemind> Так он же на русском и пишет
<Hronus> Видимо у нас разный русский ^_^
<SergeyIT> акценты разные
<flamen> Доброе время суток!
<flamen> А что за траблы были с последним Firefox с поисковиками по умолчанию? когда сбросилось все на ask.com?
<flamen> извините, если я не по теме
<Hronus> Не только огнелис, но и ие тоже =)
<SergeyIT> даже не заметил (
<flamen> решилось тупо удалением локали ru в папке search-plugins
<flamen> но думаю временно - до нового апдейта
<flamen> на баглисте висит - эктив
<Hronus> Поставь хром
<flamen> какой-то немец нашол вот способ удаления локали
<flamen> дак привык когнелису - хром както не мое
<MindGame> Äîáðûé âå÷åð!
<ubuntuhelp> MindGame! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmay> MindGame: ???? ??? ????? ?? ? UTF-8
<MindGame> òåñò òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> MindGame! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmay> предлагаю забанить
<Hronus> Зачем же сразу банить? =\
<artus> можно не сразу )
<Hronus> Давайте забаним его медленно XD
<dmay> по частям?
<Hronus> Он испугался и убежал =\
<dmay> какая досада. а так хотелось крови, насилия и унижений когонить (
<dmay> MindGame: ну давай, рискни )
<MindGame> Ыыы)))
<MindGame> здрасьте)
<Hronus> lol
<Hronus> Он говорит!
<Hronus> Привет
<dmay> MindGame: ????/ ???? damned UTF-8!
<flamen> не стоить расчленять незнающих утф-8 ;)
<flamen> Why? Why damned?
<skai> @voice dmay
<MindGame> да с чего это не знающих то? просто клиент бажный qutIM
<dmay> skai: :P
<flamen> не стоит расчленять бажные клиенты !
<MindGame> стоит стоит)
<MindGame> хотя как айсикюшный клиент он вполне пригоден
<Hronus> Чем будем расчленять? =)
<MindGame> мне больше симпотизирует чем pidgin
<dmay> fqcbrm.iyst rkbtyns!
<dmay> fqcbrm.iyst rkbtyns!
<dmay> айсикьюшные клиенты!
<dmay> ступид кейбордж
<MindGame> Ыыы)
<MindGame> слухайте поцыки, трабла такая
<skai> @kban --user dmay 60 выйди и войди как подобает
<artus> MindGame, а за поцыков можно вылететь)
<Hronus> Канал по убунту очень суров. Люди приходят спрашивают по интересующей ихз теме и после этого откладываютмся в толпу спящих =)
<MindGame> откатиться назад хотя бы до 10.10 с 11.04 есть какие нибудь мысли у кого нибудь?
<Hronus> С 11.04 О_о
<Hronus> Переставай летать во времени =)
<MindGame> извиняюсь конечно)))))
<MindGame> но у нас просто слово поцыки это нормально)))
<MindGame> есть у кого нибудь идеи как откатиться к предыдущей версии ОС?
<MindGame> походу почистой придется все ставить
<dmay> ну как обычно же - вставляешь диск с виндой и откатываешься
<Hronus> Походу да
<Hronus> А чем конкретно не устраивает 10.10
<flamen> извините за нескромный вопрос - а зачем?
<MindGame> to <dmay> Ыыыы, я оценил шутку, ага)))
<dmay> MindGame: а кто сказал что это шутка? :/
<MindGame> to <Hronus> 10.10 всем устраивает
<MindGame> я обновился до 11.04)))
<SergeyIT> MindGame, наш путь - только вперед!
<flamen> хм. вот лежит передомной диск 6.10 - а на него то можно тогда?
<MindGame> только не кидайте сразу помидорами
<dmay> flamen: на бубен?
<flamen> нет. это раритет
<Hronus> 11.04 О_О Я отстал от жизни, вот что значит месяц без интернета.
<SergeyIT> к сожалению остались только яйца
<MindGame> с 11.04 откатиться до 10.10, вот как то так вопрос поставлен)
<flamen> я коллекционирую письма с каноникала
<Hronus> *Убежал смотреть новый дистрибутиы
<flamen> с дисами
<MindGame> ну куда же ты убежал, а совет какой нибудь дельный?)))
<Hronus> MindGame: Совет будет когда свой бубен обновлю =)
<Hronus> Можно ткнуть меня носом в инфу о 11.04? а то я что-то не найду =\
<SergeyIT> Hronus, ее еще нет
<Hronus> 19:15:03] <+MindGame> я обновился до 11.04)))
<Hronus> Я так понимаю он всё таки путешествует во времени? =)
<MindGame> to <Hronus> вот лови http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<MindGame> вот небольшой обзор еще http://start-ubuntu.ru/node/152
<Hronus> Ого
<noquarter> красивенько, однако
<SergeyIT> Hronus, еще вот http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128378.0
<dmay> >Поддержка Quicklist
<dmay> >API для отображения процесса диалогов и счетчиков
<dmay> и эти люди гругают мелкософт что те что-то там откуда-то там скопипастили
<hivemind> А на минт 9(10.04) можно unity поставить?
<SergeyIT> попробуй - расскажешь )
<hivemind> Нехочу0_o
<dmay> hivemind: надо. это твой долг перед сообществом!
<hivemind> Ну это только если на ВМ))
<SergeyIT> hivemind, это несерьезно!
<hivemind> Почему? За ВМ не страшно
<dmay> hivemind: ты мужыг или где?
<hivemind> Будь мужиком, <ну ты понел>?
<MindGame> вы тут ставить собрались, а мне бы обратно откатиться хотя бы до 10.10
<MindGame> хотя конечно это не вуозможно
<hivemind> А шо такое?
<MindGame> *не возможно
<MindGame> придется чистую 10.04 ставить
<MindGame> да бажная она очень еще 11.04
<MindGame> ресурсы жрет безбожно
<hivemind> А разве откаты делать нельзя?
<hivemind> Пичаль
<MindGame> у мну гиг оперативы, дак после загрузки 80% занято
<MindGame> где это видано такое, винда семерка меньше хавает наверно
<MindGame> дак вроде нельзя
<MindGame> я что то не могу нигде найти как откатиться
<hivemind> MindGame, ненамного
<SergeyIT> MindGame, для тестирования надо отдельный hdd иметь
<hivemind> У меня 2 гига, семёрка отжирает 35% в стационарном состоянии. Куда она забирает все ресурсы, интересно? Чёртов маздай
<MindGame> SergeyIT дак в курсе я, говорю же не кидайте помидорами)
<MindGame> ладно пойду покурю, подумаю, может какой вариант придет в голову
<hivemind> А на внешний hdd можно систему влепить?
<SergeyIT> можно
<hivemind> Няяшно
<SergeyIT> только про загрузчик не забудь
<SergeyIT> на внешний диск поставить
<hivemind> А как тогда? В итоге вместе 2 загрузчика пахать будут?
<hivemind> Аа, там выбрать надо
<hivemind> с чего грузиться?
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, хелп
<SergeyIT> нет, загрузку в биосе с внешнего поставь
<hivemind> TOR_02_RUS,ну?
<TOR_02_RUS> криво встали дрова на нвидиа
<TOR_02_RUS> переустанавливал
<Trollolo> господа, добрый день, я снова со своей проблемой - не запускаются иксы на ubunte 10
<SergeyIT> hivemind, чтобы основной не менять
<hivemind> SergeyIT, я и говорю
<Trollolo> все случилось после обновления ядра
<hivemind> TOR_02_RUS, sudo aptitude purge nvidia-driver (или как он у вас называется, у меня ati)
<hivemind> Потом ставишь заново
<TOR_02_RUS> цвета фиг пойми какие + разрешение монитора долбонутое (верхнее и нижнее  меню не видно)
<SergeyIT> Trollolo, драйвер на видео ставил?
<TOR_02_RUS> да
<SergeyIT> Trollolo, до обновления
<Trollolo> я написал в приват, ты видишь?
<yurau_> на каком канале можно потроллить? У меня есть только этот.(
<TOR_02_RUS> кто нить сталкивался с установкой телефизора самсунг 6-ой серии как монитора?
<hivemind> TOR_02_RUS, извращенцы:D
<def> разрыв
<TOR_02_RUS> зато 36'' счастья
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<hivemind> Оророро
<hivemind> TOR_02_RUS, гугл и форум ничего не говорят?
<def> sergeyIT, видел мой приват?
<TOR_02_RUS> hivemind, нет, лазил , тишина
<TOR_02_RUS> я пошел в ребут. щас вернусь
<SergeyIT> def, и что?
<def> ну это был ответ на "дрова на видео устанавливал до обновления"
<def> я не знаю писать ли тут в приват, либо в общий
<hivemind> Дрова вообще зачастую к ядру привязано
<hivemind> Так что надо их заново ставить
<def> как отсутсвие дров влияет на иксы?
<hivemind> Кстати, вопрос
<hivemind> У меня они без дров в low-graphics-mode стартовали
<SergeyIT> def: х-ы без дров не работают
<hivemind> Вот prey и quake есть под линь
<hivemind> Они бесплатны шоле?
<def> тоесть чтобы поднялись иксы мне надо установить драйвера на видео?
<hivemind> SergeyIT, а у меня работали
<hivemind> Но п-л-о-х-о
<SergeyIT> hivemind, совсем без дров не работают...
<dmay> о! по дискаверевскому History Channel идёт документальная киношка про Гейтса :3
<hivemind> Блиин
<dmay> постарел то как, бедняжка...
<SergeyIT> dmay, кинь кирпич в него (от меня) )
<hivemind> Почему у меня нет кабельного?
<hivemind> Та лан, гейтс няша ^_^
<dmay> SergeyIT: бабла на новый телек присылаешь - кирпич кидаю 8]
<hivemind> А вот этот... как его... никак этого дебила фамилию не запомню...
<Mad_Dog> Люди, когда 11-ая Убунту выйдет?
<dmay> Джобс штоле?
<hivemind> Балмер, во!
<dmay> Mad_Dog: внезапно, в апреле
<hivemind> Mad_Dog, slowpoke.jpg?
<hivemind> Уже есть же, альфа правда
<dmay> hivemind: балмер тоже няшка :3
<def> что же мне делать с моими иксами
<dmay> def: сноси нафиг, становись Ъ
<SergeyIT> def, ты же уже на 11.04?
<_GerarD_> !nooova
<def> да
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<def> как писать в привет
<def> приват
<SergeyIT> def, переставляй заново
<razor96> народ, киньте ссылочку, где 11.04а3 можно с торрентов скачать
<def> хорошо, тогда как сохранить настройки либо как сохранить конфиг коньков на флешку
<hivemind> def, просто скачай дрова и поставь
<SergeyIT> ubuntuhelp надо войс за оскорбление нооовы
<SergeyIT> razor96, ее надо от разрабов качать
<san4o> razor96: http://linuxtracker.org/ такой ресурс нада запомнить )
<razor96> san4o: спасибо )
<Trollolo> SergeyIT ты серьезно про переустанавливать?
<SergeyIT> Trollolo, я всегда серьезен
<SergeyIT> Trollolo, и не 11.04, а релизную 10-ку
<Trollolo> ну может звук хоть будет
<Trollolo> 10.10?
<SergeyIT> Trollolo, не скажу, не видел. У меня 10.04
<Trollolo> 64 или pae?
<SergeyIT> не юзал ни то ни другое - нет для этого железа
<san4o> много сдесь интузиастов уже альфу поставили ?
<razor96> а кому что больше нравится - 10.04 или 10.10?
<hivemind> У меня 10 04 пока норм
<MindGame> у мну тоже 10.04 стояла и всем устраивала, дернул меня черт обновится
<MindGame> тьфууу
<san4o> MindGame: ну комуто нада же тестировать ))
<MindGame> эт точно)
<hivemind> Хм
<hivemind> firefox теперь называется minefield?
<razor96> о_О это ты где прочитал
<TOR_02_RUS> я вернулсоо
<TOR_02_RUS> народ так же проблема с дровами на нвидиа джифорс 8800 джи ти
<TOR_02_RUS> кто нить сталкивался?
<TOR_02_RUS> + проблемы с разрешением на монитор
<san4o> TOR_02_RUS: если сравнивать с другими производителями то с нвидиа бывают просто мелкие неприятности
<hivemind> san4o, ты с ати дела просто не имел
<TOR_02_RUS> у меня на ноуте ати, проблем не возникло
<san4o> hivemind: неужели с ати все так гладко ?
<TOR_02_RUS> на стационарник поставил убунту 10.10, пошли проблемы
<TOR_02_RUS> да
<TOR_02_RUS> без проблем встали
<hivemind> san4o, наоборот
<hivemind> san4o, а, всё, понял
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, и все работаеть? и опенгл, и 3d, и ускорения всякие?
<TOR_02_RUS> да
<san4o> просто учитывая политику производителей нвидиа к линуксам вроде как дружелюбней ати
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<artus> а что за карточка?
<TOR_02_RUS> 5470
<hivemind> san4o, ещё как ))
<hivemind> У меня вот opengl в cairo-dock глючит
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, тобиш из тех что пока еще поддерживаются) нуну)
<san4o> TOR_02_RUS: дак что не тк с 8800. что ты делал ?
<hivemind> И при эффекте воды, когда он проходит через панель, вокруг панели белый фон
<TOR_02_RUS>  san4o: поставил пропирированные дрова, перезагруз. итог : верхний и нижний меню не видно + все цвета с оттенком зеленого
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, нафиг ты проприетарные дрова ставил? те что в репах прекрасно работают
<artus> и даааже вдпао умеют
<TOR_02_RUS> так я чайник, где их взять ?
<san4o> TOR_02_RUS: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<artus> да... сати все так прекрасно что прям жалоб ноль ) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=113970.0
<san4o> TOR_02_RUS: зайди в настройки может что поправь
<TOR_02_RUS> пробовал, любое разрешение та же байда
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, сносиш то что поставил, потом sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> щас попробую
<san4o> TOR_02_RUS: поставь из репозитария если не, то можна версию постарее попробовать
<artus> nvidia-settings и nvidia-vdpau-driver nvidia-kernel-dkms до кучи тудаже
<artus> потом запускаеш nvidia-settings и настраиваеш все тч отебе хочется
<hivemind> А как всё-таки правильно?
<hivemind> "Репозиторий" или "репозитарий"?
<hivemind> Я склоняюсь к первому, ибо в самой убунте так написано
<san4o> hivemind: РеПоЗиТаРиЙ  )
<hivemind> Ну вроде по правилам английского ближе "а"
<hivemind> Ща на gramota.ru гляну
<hunter-12> Здrавствуйте
<hivemind> Вот, на грамоте.ру написано через "О"
<hunter-12> кто знает что нибудь про непрерываемые процессы?
<hivemind> Они непрерываемы
<irbis> Всем привет , не кто не хочет у рутерах поболтать?
<irbis> и все молчат
<razor96> а что о них болтать? х)
<irbis> да одну проблемку решить надо
<hivemind> У меня его нет )
<irbis> Кто встрелчался  setcap cap_net_raw+epi /usr/bin/wine-preloader с таким балаганам а то буржую как всегда не че не обьяснили
<hunter-12> а как убить непрерываемый процесс?
<hivemind> Вот я сам не знаю
<hivemind> Это меня беспокоит вообще
<hivemind> В лине от рута даже rm -rf / можно сделать, а процесс прибить не дают
<irbis> просто сокеты не могу создать и вылеты постояно
<UNIm95> ядро 2,6,38 зарелизилось!
<hunter-12> мне кажется, это просто бага в ядре..
<Guest90450> у кого росинка 9 32х
<hivemind> Не, у меня просто минт 9
<hivemind> Аа, ты ушёл уже
<Le0n4ik> ребят а как посмотреть кто состоит в моей рабочей группе в сети?
<haliava> привет всем, в /etc/drirc что лежит, от чего ошметки, и что поставить нужно чтоб LibGL не ругался?
<Le0n4ik> haliava: я клаву купил :D ололо!!))
<haliava> рад за тебя
<haliava> а я все бъюсь с видеоускарением на старой машине
<Le0n4ik> haliava: да заметил ))
<hobagos> как переподсоединить интернет через терминал?
<|rapidsp|> инет или всю сеть?
<Le0n4ik> блин нигде не написано как в ксубунте сетевой диск подрубить (( и где наутилус о котором все пишут (
<inkvizitor68sl> Le0n4ik, а кто сказал, что в иксубунте есть наутилус?
<hivemind> А что в ней?
<haliava> Le0n4ik: вчера показывал как :)
<|rapidsp|> тунар там :)
<Le0n4ik> ну да только что прописывать чет я торможу ) ща еще попробую )
<Le0n4ik>  haliava: покажи еще раз пожалуйста я код сохранил теперь файл не открывается ((
<haliava> Le0n4ik: что показать?
<Le0n4ik> как сетевой диск подрубать
<ignotusp> кто нибудь на хабре зареган? Я опубликовал статью в песочнице. После песочницы куда она попадает?
<artus> в корзину )
<artus> или прямиком в топку)
<dmay> в адъ.
<dmay> вместе со всем хабром.
<inkvizitor68sl> ignotusp, никуда
<inkvizitor68sl> а с чего это она должна куда то попасть?
<ignotusp> я что, зря старался? -_-
<ignotusp> в песочнице же нельзя комментировать
<dmay> ignotusp: про что статья?
<ignotusp> триггеры
<ignotusp> синхронизация по уровню сигнала
<dmay> T-SQL? oracle?
<artus> да
<dmay> а, железячные чтоль?
<ignotusp> да
<ignotusp> элементы с памятью
<dmay> что именно да? )
<ignotusp> в оперативках которых
<inkvizitor68sl> если инвайт дадут - то тогда куда нибудь попадет
<ignotusp> ок :)
<ignotusp> а я уже волнуюсь :D
<dmay> а... тогда может и понравится населению... тамошние хомячки любят статьи про железо, они от них считают себя мастерами паяльника
<Le0n4ik> ребят как сетевой диск подрубить (xubuntu)
<ignotusp> dmay, там теоретическая часть, нет практической реализации :)
<dmay> ну так ещё круче, будут считать себя продвинутыми в теорбазе, ога
<Le0n4ik> ht,zzzn
<Le0n4ik> ребяяяят
<inkvizitor68sl> мат?
<artus> угу)
<dmay> вебдизигнер, считающий что разбирается в основах техники, это, я вам скажу, зрелище огогогого
<Le0n4ik> ну помогите
<ignotusp> dmay, ты веб дизайнер-схемотехник? :D
<artus> !q1 | Le0n4ik
<ubuntuhelp> Le0n4ik: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<dmay> ignotusp: я быдлокодер-вантузятник, я выше всего этого 8]
<Le0n4ik> да как это сделать конкретно в xubuntu там про убунту везде и нет в xubunte того что написано нажимать )
<artus> Le0n4ik, ну если в гугле нет то тебе явно на xubuntu-ru
<artus> Le0n4ik, вот ты еще скажи что там же нет ничего про sshfs и nfs
<ignotusp> Le0n4ik, ну да, мануал пошагово в картинках нигде не найдешь (=
<Le0n4ik> =(
<haliava> Le0n4ik: # sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=vasja,password=pupkin //pupkin_v/Video /home/user/video
<Le0n4ik> спасибо болльшое
<h3al3r> !nick LeOneed
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick LeOneed'
<h3al3r> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> ку
<micro__> народ подскажите где взять дрова для ATI'шки
<Sergey_IT> micro__, какая АТИ?
<Andante> Sergey_IT, Riva TNT2 Vanta
<Sergey_IT> Andante, а версия убунты?
<Andante> Гм... Ты ставишь меня в неловкое положение. Допустим 10.10
<Sergey_IT> Andante, а чего неудобного? ;)
<Andante> Sergey_IT, Да действительно, чего это я...
<Sergey_IT> Andante, где-то валяется такая карточка, может вставить и попробовать?
<Andante> Или вот есть еще Chips and Technologies 65535 так и не завел.
<Sergey_IT> я начинал с 7.10 и вроде Рива там и была...
<syusupov> hello
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: хелп
<[v-8]_jupiter> Настраиваю сеть на kvm
<[v-8]_jupiter> В виртуалке не появляеться сеть
<[v-8]_jupiter> верней пингуется с хост машины а из вне нет
<inkvizitor68sl> чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> роутинг не прописал
<[v-8]_jupiter> стоит
<[v-8]_jupiter> в виртуалке шлюзом хост указывать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1277768
<[v-8]_jupiter> 86 -й это виртуалки
<inkvizitor68sl> i need help
<inkvizitor68sl> стукните в ПМ те, кто с говносемеркой работал в сети
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТЫ семерку юзаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, в офисе её какие то хмыри узают
<inkvizitor68sl> уволюсь оттуда к чертям, надоели
<inkvizitor68sl> пытаюсь законнектиться к шаре созданной самбой
<inkvizitor68sl> оффтопик упорно пытается воткнуть ей пароль
<inkvizitor68sl> КАКОЙ, идиотина*
<inkvizitor68sl> тупое уродино
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы их корпорация горела в аду.
<inkvizitor68sl> вся
<inkvizitor68sl> до последней уборщицы.
<artus> гы
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: http://paste.pro/1278183   а че мне для маршрута который я дклаю route add -host 212.113.32.86 dev br0  маску ставит 255.255.255.255 , а не 255,255,255,224 как надо . Может из за этого?
<inkvizitor68sl> какую маску ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Genmask
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я выложил на pate.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет, всё верно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ничего не пойму , почему тогда не работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> в иртуалке то всеравно писать 255,255,255,224
<[v-8]_jupiter> как в virsh виртуалку удалить?
<inkvizitor68sl> virsh destroy
<inkvizitor68sl> потом delete
<inkvizitor68sl> или remove
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню ужо
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> я и гугл то спроить не знаю как
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ура!!!
<[v-8]_jupiter> пошли пинги
<[v-8]_jupiter> в виртуалку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не пошли(
<[v-8]_jupiter> не от туда пинговал
<[v-8]_jupiter> с хост машины
<[v-8]_jupiter> идут  из вне нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это что получается форвардинг не работет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну подайте хоть идею. Куда копать
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, форвардинг не работает, да.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что ему то надо еще)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а правило какоето писать надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет, одно вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> ты ребутнись и заново всё сделай
<[v-8]_jupiter> та ребутнулся и сделал не помогло
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя такого небыло
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> А могут это как то в датацентре начудить с ip( хотя врядли мистика какято)
<HiveMind> Хай
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ну попробуй brctl addif br0 eth0
<inkvizitor68sl> и подожди минут 10
<inkvizitor68sl> не вернется сервер в сеть - ребутай
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как удалить бридж? что бы без ребута?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: но я не пойму почему у тебя работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> У мну нет
<inkvizitor68sl> brctl delbr br0
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща скрипт сварганю что бы пинговало  если больше времени прошло то ребут
<artus> а не проще передернуть сеть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: а если сервер 400 км от меня
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, не проще atd для этого использовать? )
<artus> а чем тебе ребут поможет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> вернятся к начальному состоянию
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а /etc/init.d/networking restart не вернетцо чтоль?
<[v-8]_jupiter> У мну не вернулось прошлый раз
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, а если он тупо не проснетцо после рестарта?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, artus тест вам на ум
<[v-8]_jupiter> проснется . Я же конфиги не правлю
<inkvizitor68sl> как за 10 секунд узнать список корневых DNS серверов?
<inkvizitor68sl> актуальный, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> без гугла.
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо там может быть устаревший список
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну, как ?
<inkvizitor68sl> host .
<artus> ииии ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  покажи на своей хост машине sysctl -a | grep -i forward
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, она сейчас по сети недоступна >_>
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: как это?
<[v-8]_jupiter> не работет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну нет у неё IP на eth0 xD
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как это ты:
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нечаянно
<inkvizitor68sl> http://paste.pro/1278626
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ненадо для пинга форвард
<inkvizitor68sl> с другого
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: так же настроено?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща я сравню
<[v-8]_jupiter> net.ipv4.conf.vnet0.forwarding = 1
<[v-8]_jupiter> У тебя как там это взялось
<[v-8]_jupiter> у мну не появляеться почемуто
<inkvizitor68sl> фз
<inkvizitor68sl> virt-install создал
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как ты создаешь ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> в interfaces у тебя никаких маршрутов не прописано
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1278677
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что за хз?
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя система то какая?
<[v-8]_jupiter> debian 6 2.6.32-5-amd64
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> от рута всё делаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> ставил все пакеты по моему ману?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<[v-8]_jupiter> А может быть что я драйвер virtio применяю для сети?
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> дефолтный работаеть наура
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: я для виртуалок
<artus> для виртуалок и я
<[v-8]_jupiter> а у тебя как сеть настроена?
<artus> хм, хотя у меня тоже по дефолту виртио
<artus> исходное : мост "br0"
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580838/ сеть на хосте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та у меня также тоже врод работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну а как inkvizitor68sl пишет не работет
<artus> дык оно вообще без вопросов должно работать
<artus> делал по его ману
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ты наверно по старому делал
<artus> эм, он его и не менял
<[v-8]_jupiter> Там новые есть с пробросом
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, у меня сейчас тоже всё на virtio и e1000
<artus> ща гляну
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: есть минутка
<[v-8]_jupiter> &
<inkvizitor68sl> нету, я всё ещё с той виндой тр^Wмучаюсь
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ех
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотел что бы ты своим зорким глянул
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож что я наплужыл
<svarog> кто пользуется кубом рабочего стола?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: 7-я с апдейтами стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Samba 3
<[v-8]_jupiter> добавить в smb.conf
<[v-8]_jupiter> client ntlmv2 auth = yes
<[v-8]_jupiter> обвновление kb/2171571
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-16
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: выложи плз еще route -n
<[v-8]_jupiter> с хост машины
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, проблем с виндой в другой. Рядом другие винды нормально подцепили диск.
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже 7ки
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1278979  смущает что 255,255,255,255  а не 255,255,255,224
<inkvizitor68sl> http://paste.pro/1278982
<[v-8]_jupiter> 46.4.69.96      46.4.69.97      255.255.255.224 UG    0      0        0 eth0
<[v-8]_jupiter> ОТкуда 16 строчка берется
<[v-8]_jupiter> сдела ifconfig vnet0 212.113.32.86 и инет в виртуалке появился
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обратно не с той консоли проверил(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все я спать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Завтра продолжу
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем бб
<inkvizitor68sl> уф оО
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде пофиксил всё
<inkvizitor68sl> мать иго
<inkvizitor68sl> слава Богу, эта 7ка была запущена в виртуалке, которая крутится на том же сервере, где собссна samba
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг
<sorseg> Доброго времени. Есть кто живой?
<iiicyg> А тут есть физики?
<iiicyg> Скажите, если я качаю фильм с японских торентов, с пакетами данных может распространяться радиация?
<skrishi> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<svarog> кто пользуется кубом рабочего стола?
<svarog> или пользовался)
<skrishi> ну?
<skrishi> svarog: а? )
<svarog> skrishi, раньше было по рабочему столу колесиком жмешь работала прокрутка куба сейчас не могу найти где поставить на колесеко чтоб и оно работало и другие функции в других приложениях
<skrishi> svarog: эм.. не.. этого я уже не помню )) я месяца 4 назад им баловался.. уже забыл
<svarog> skrishi, а знаешь как сгорание окон настроить?
<skrishi> svarog: ты чем пользуешься для настройки?
<svarog> skrishi, компиз
<skrishi> эм
<skrishi> не ))
<svarog> а чем нужно?)
<skrishi> svarog: есть "Простой менеджер настройки CompizConfig" и "менеджер настройки CompizConfig"
<skrishi> вот вторым лучше всего настраивать.. там больше функций )
<svarog> им и пытаюсь) пойду еще погуглю
<skrishi> svarog: помоему на убунтологии это было объяснено
<svarog> skrishi, нашел) там)))
<skrishi> )
<BACbOK> Всем привет!
<skrishi> ку
<BACbOK> Кто подскажет как вывести список папок по размеру из консоли?
<BACbOK> du -sh | sort ?
<BACbOK> а то что-то под утро башка плохо соображает... :(
<skai> @kban --user iiicyg 42300 читай правила
<sorseg> Всем чмоке!
<sorseg> У меня бида-бида. Поставил дрова на NVidia GeForce 8600GT 260.19.44 и теперь иногда при разворачивании флеш-роликов на весь экран получаю вот так http://img716.imageshack.us/i/72647880.png/
<sorseg> Ubuntu 10.04
<skai> !flash | sorseg
<ubuntuhelp> sorseg: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<sorseg> Спасибо, попробую
<sorseg> че-то он теперь крашится каждый 2ой раз
<GregIlya> Скажите пожалуста что делать если приложение не запускается через wine???
<XuMuK> либо винда, либо винда в виртуалке
<GregIlya> не,дело в том что оно по идее должно в wine запускатся, но не запускается..Надо в вине чот допилить или как?
<GregIlya> как исправить ситуацию если в firefox постояно тупит и в нем падает флеш?
<rapidsp> на форум - там каждый второй медиум
<AndreX> всем привет
<GregIlya> что значит каждый второй медиум??
<rapidsp> около 50%
<GregIlya> то что каждый 2й это 50% эт понятно)А что такое медиум?)
<v_> привет
<v_> по русски шпрехен
<AndreX> клнечно
<v_> аало бля
<AndreX> не ругайся
<skai> @kban --user 84600 мат
<skai> @kban --user v_ 84600 мат
<damirock> эу
<damirock> кто-нибудь есть?
<AndreX> !ask | damirock
<ubuntuhelp> damirock: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<FuryChaplain> ни у кого нет случайно под рукой мануала как настроить cpufreqituls? А то частота как-то очень плохо переключается
<damirock> в общем система подчеркивает все английские слова, будь они правильными или не правильными
<damirock> с русским всё норм, and English word are being highlighted :(
<FH|away> damirock: добавь в спелчек английский словарь
<damirock> каким образом это сделать?
<damirock> где искать?
<FH|away> damirock: ну смотря какой спеллчекер у тебя стоит
<damirock> блин, как проверить?)
<FH|away> damirock: ну он в офисе подчеркивает, или везде?
<damirock> в офисе подчеркивает в xchat
<FH|away> damirock: ну разберись с офисом для начала) там видно будет
<damirock> ну я могу в офисе просто отключить проверку
<damirock> что не очень гуд
<FH|away> damirock: посмотри там списки словарей - докачай нужные, и все)
<FH|away> в х-чате, я хз
<FH|away> если у тебя стоит aspell, то там так же можно докачать словари
<FH|away> но aspell - глобальный
<MONSTRik> Утро доброе товарищи носители =)
<MONSTRik> Вопрос такой зашёл с утреца в систему и что то удивился у меня пропали панели верх и низ ... как их вернуть?
<MONSTRik> в настройках посмотрел эта опция вообще на меня не реагирует
<MONSTRik> то есть нажимаю "панель" и оно вообще никак не реагирует ... подскажите что с этим делать
<MONSTRik> что то живых не наблюдаеться =)
<FH|away> MONSTRik: перегрузи панель, мб чо переглючило
<MONSTRik> а как?
<MONSTRik> =)
<FH|away> ps -ef | grep gnome-panel
<FH|away> потом
<FH|away> killall gnome-panel
<FH|away> и она автоматом перезайдется
<MONSTRik> ага счас опробую спасибо
<FH|away> MONSTRik:  чо на первое выдало?
<MONSTRik> 1640  1620  0 11:04 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto gnome-panel
<MONSTRik> О_о
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну убей ее,
<FH|away> она воскреснет
<MONSTRik> О_о процесс не найден
<|rapidsp|> или умрет навсегда :)
<FH|away> ну тогда убей с -9)
<MONSTRik> ммммм? +)
<whelp> .
<whelp> утра
<FH|away> MONSTRik: killall −9 gnome-panel ?)
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну или запусти ее) ваще странно что она у тебя пропала) зачем напугал маленькую?
<whelp> кто-нибудь может подсказать, как настроить мультизагрузку с win 7 truecrypted на /dev/sdb и ubuntu на /dev/sdc ?
<MONSTRik> 'gnome-panel' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<FH|away> MONSTRik: хы) дык ты ее снес?) ну ставь тогда ее)
<MONSTRik> я ничего не трогал я только комп выключил =)
<MONSTRik> хах
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну попробуй поставь)
<MONSTRik> угумс
<MONSTRik> само уничтожилась
<MONSTRik> насмотрелась
<|rapidsp|> MONSTRik: а это не 11.04 случайно?
<MONSTRik> версия?!
<MONSTRik> у меня хубунта 10.10
<|rapidsp|> а.. ну тады при чем здесь гном-панель
<MONSTRik> паааарни
<MONSTRik> тут что то непонятное
<MONSTRik> я установил запустил и внезапо выдало вот что
<AndreX> whelp: ты хочеш чтоб семёрка в грубе появилась чтоле?
<MONSTRik> мол Возникла проблема при загрузке апплета
<MONSTRik> Удалит или бросить это дело
<FH|away> ай, у тя ж хубунту
<MONSTRik> ииии? =)
<MONSTRik> ну тоже самое же ну же почти
<FH|away> MONSTRik: xfce-panel
<MONSTRik> а аплет этот удалит или нет?ъ
<|rapidsp|> удали
<FH|away> MONSTRik: удали
<MONSTRik> угумс
<MONSTRik> внезапно кстати появилось 4 окна... хотя до перезагрузки было 2
<FH|away> MONSTRik: в лаунчер потом сунешь панель
<MONSTRik> это через сеансы и запуск?
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну чо?
<FH|away> MONSTRik: это в терминале запусти
<MONSTRik> секундашку в терминале паника
<MONSTRik> ошибки какие то ну непонятные
<FH|away> MONSTRik: панель-то запустилась?
<MONSTRik> 'xfce-panel' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:
<MONSTRik> xfce4-panel'
<FH|away> xfce4-panel?
<MONSTRik> её?
<FH|away> ну да) эт оно
<MONSTRik> О здрасте панелька
<FH|away> MONSTRik: терминал не закрывай, иначе она сдохнет)
<MONSTRik> только вот теперь в терминале куча писанины  о том что гриб критикал
<MONSTRik> такое ощущение что терминал на НОЛЬ делить пытаеться
<MONSTRik> ааахахахахахахахах
<FH|away> MONSTRik: терь сохрани сеанс и logout из системы
<MONSTRik> НУЛь= ФАЙЛЕД
<FH|away> потом войдешь, по-идее все ок должно потом быть
<MONSTRik> а как сохранить сеанс
<MONSTRik> :-D
<FH|away> ым
<FH|away> ну там в найстойках где-нить должно быть
<MONSTRik> О_О
<FH|away> мы с хфсе виделись последний раз году в 2007
<|rapidsp|> при логоффе все само сохранится
<MONSTRik> чую и правильно ибо он точно на ноль делить пытаеться
<MONSTRik> значит лучшее просто убунту ставить?
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну ты жми логоф, там будет что-нить типа сохранить сеанс для пользования
<MONSTRik> угу
<FH|away> ты там галочку поставь и будет тебе счастье
<MONSTRik> огромное
<FH|away> та не ма за шо)
<MONSTRik> таки всетаки лучше под просто убуту сесть?
<MONSTRik> чем под хубунтой ?
<FH|away> MONSTRik: да один хер)
<MONSTRik> хах
<MONSTRik> просто бук ну ооочень стар ...просто динозавр
<FH|away> MONSTRik: ну хубунту по-нежнее будет
<MONSTRik> ага чую чую
<FH|away> у ней примочек меньше - проц будет поменьше жрать
<FH|away> —> профит)
<MONSTRik> эпик фэилы тут выскакивают =)
<MONSTRik> ладно поробую лог
<MONSTRik> вернусь сообщу \
<FoxHound> да прибудет с тобою сила, сын мой)
<MONSTRik> тут такая штука
<MONSTRik> интересная выходит
<MONSTRik> нажимаю логаут  и спрашивает закрыть панельку то мол ага ага
<MONSTRik> нажимаю отмена все ок... наждимаю выход он просто панель закрывает и в логаут не уходит
<MONSTRik> во блин
<|rapidsp|> а правой кнопкой по обоям? там нет логаута?
<MONSTRik> тоже самое закрыть панель или нет
<MONSTRik> закрываю выхожу прихожу все тоже самое
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: медленно и внятно) покажи скрин шот чтоль
<|rapidsp|> я бы прибил конфиг в хоме :)
<MONSTRik> а куда залить лить?
<FoxHound> itmages.com
<MONSTRik> http://itmages.com/image/view/147726/c250580c
<MONSTRik> примерно такая картина
<|rapidsp|> и что не так в этой картине?
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: ты покажи, где он ругается на логоф) offtop - твои напоминалки жгут)
<MONSTRik> ахахахаха блин не то сделал действительно
<FoxHound> жди придет - это дааа)))
<MONSTRik> да мужик с деньгами придти должен =) надо ждать
<MONSTRik> http://itmages.com/image/view/147730/29ce1327
<MONSTRik> раз
<|rapidsp|> терь об этом весь инет знает :)
<MONSTRik> ахахаха ага пусть
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: так что не расстраивайся, если он не придет)
<MONSTRik> вот такую картину я наблюдаю когда захожу и когда хочу сделать логаут
<|rapidsp|> MONSTRik: ну терь правой кнопкой по столу и логаут?
<MONSTRik> и серьёзно терминал безпалева с паелью на НОЛЬ делят
<MONSTRik> 0' failed
<MONSTRik> ещебы
<MONSTRik> окей
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: покажи, что ты видишь, когда жмешь lodout, меню
<|rapidsp|> ну наконецто :)
<FoxHound> убёг
<FoxHound> главное, чтоб он сеанс сохранил, перед тем как выйти
<FoxHound> хубунту вроде не сохраняет сама
<|rapidsp|> зачем сеанс.. расположение аплетов сохранит
<MONSTRik> вот
<FoxHound> дык нахрена ему аплеты - ему надо чтоб в авторане осталась панель
<MONSTRik> и все так же бееез всяких панелек и всего остального
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: ты галочку поставил?
<MONSTRik> уоот золотые слова
<MONSTRik> а никакой галочки и подавно не было
<FoxHound> =_=
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: не закрывая терминал, и запущенной в нем панелью, жми на логаут, и покажи на что он там ругается
<MONSTRik> еще разок я нажимаю логаут он спрашивает закрыть хфэйс пока не закроешь не выйдешь =) а если я закрыл то зачем мне без него сохранять даже если так дело пошло
<MONSTRik> ни на что просто спрашивает Закрыть панель xfase
<|rapidsp|> не выходи и не запускай ниче
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: покажи
<|rapidsp|> в терминале: ps aux|grep xfce4-panel
<MONSTRik> 3354  0.0  0.1   5180   744 pts/0    S+   11:45   0:00 grep --color=auto xfce4-panel
<|rapidsp|> прикольно
<MONSTRik> меня более гриб критикал пугает
<MONSTRik> и что посоветуете?
<|rapidsp|> а галочка сохранения сеанса действительно должна быть
<MONSTRik> счас опробую
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<|rapidsp|> а alt-f2 в xfce есть?
<FoxHound> ну, я настаиваю на том, что надо сохранить сеанс с запущенной панелью
<FoxHound> да
<MONSTRik> просто нажимаю логаут он говорит закрываем хфэйс или ни куда не пойдём
<MONSTRik> =(
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: покажи что говорит
<MONSTRik> счас
<FoxHound> мб он просто не понимает о чем он ему говорит
<MONSTRik> таки вот
<MONSTRik> нажимаю логаут
<FoxHound> ну?
<MONSTRik> вылазит 3 окошка лог перезагрузка выход
<FoxHound> ыыы) веселый парень
<crazymouse> может парню проще сделать запись видео с экрана и куда нить выложить?
<MONSTRik> ой что то я улетаю
<crazymouse> чтоб было понятно про что реч
<MONSTRik> логаут ушёл
<FoxHound> crazymouse: да скрина хватит, с диалогом
<MONSTRik> сейчас не попросило закрыть хфэйс
<|rapidsp|> ))
<MONSTRik> а кнопочки сохранить серьёзно небыло =)
<MONSTRik> и ет
<MONSTRik> нет
<MONSTRik> вроде висит и без терминала висит
<MONSTRik> красота =) огромное спасибо
<MONSTRik> чую более не убежит
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: ну, кушай на здоровье
<MONSTRik> а файледы может отправить куда?
<MONSTRik> а то они страшные какие то
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: да не, эт старый глюк
<FoxHound> девелоперы точно в курсах)
<crazymouse> немного офтопа я тут склад разгребал.... в обчем есть компутер ИСКРА .... что с ним делать, выкинуть жалко, а он даж вроде работает.
<FoxHound> crazymouse: поставь дома на полочку - потом как антиквариат за дорого продашь)
<kamyshovyy> crazymouse: в ломбард сдай )
<crazymouse> FoxHound: ты прикинь его размер
<kamyshovyy> или музей
<crazymouse> kamyshovyy: в ламбард не возьмут, в музей бы отдал
<FoxHound> crazymouse: ну, используй его как полочку)
<|rapidsp|> crazymouse: вторцветмет
<kamyshovyy> crazymouse: можно как пылеуловитель )
<crazymouse> |rapidsp|: жалко( раритет, а вообще мож кто реально видел музеи техники
<kamyshovyy> включил, и пусть гоняет воздух
<|rapidsp|> ионизатор :)
<FoxHound> crazymouse:  а ты где?
<crazymouse> FoxHound: кемеровская обл.
<kamyshovyy> FoxHound: ага, рядом ))
<MONSTRik> арома масла в корпус и аля АРОМАЛАМПА
<MONSTRik> О_о
<kamyshovyy> лол
<MONSTRik> подогрев для запаха есть все отлично
<FoxHound> http://pchistory.ru/obschiy-vid-muzeya
<FoxHound> http://phantom.sannata.ru/museum/ вот еще
<crazymouse> самый стеб что 3 комплекта машин, 1 комплект плотносложенный (машина монитор ввод графопостоитель блок питания провода жесткий диск) занимает примерно комнату размером метров так 5*10 примерно +- валенок
<FoxHound> http://www.old.h1.ru/
<FoxHound> и вот
<MONSTRik> балдеть
<hobagos> должны ли быть в меню Система иконки около пунктов?
<SergeyIT> hobagos, в 10.04 их нет
<hobagos> а можно их вернуть? просто у меня там одна иконка, только у центра управления
<andrey1> Люди кто нить может с настройкой сети помочь?
<SergeyIT> hobagos, что значит вернуть, если их нет?
<hobagos> они есть в самой системе, хочу чтобы они отображались
<AndreX> !q | andrey1
<ubuntuhelp> andrey1: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kamyshovyy> !ask | andrey1
<ubuntuhelp> andrey1: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kamyshovyy> ыыы
<AndreX> kamyshovyy: взял, и человека напугал ))
<MONSTRik> миленько так
<FoxHound> MONSTRik: да они ваще тут душки просто
<MONSTRik> вот почему у меня чфэйс убегал от суровости =)
<MONSTRik> видать как знал как знааал
<MONSTRik> зато теперь знаю как обращатьс
<MONSTRik> и нееее неееет точно не боюсь
<MONSTRik> типо сходу не жмись и как есть говори
<andrey1> Стоит ubuntu 10.10 введена в домен на win 2003 настройки брал из хелпа на ubuntu.ru в сетевом окружении комп с ubuntu  видно только зайти на него неполучаеться тербует логин и пароль откуда их брать?
<MONSTRik> а еще лучше в виде эссе все это расписать =)
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell MONSTRik about enter
<ubuntuhelp> MONSTRik, please see my private message
<AndreX> )
<MONSTRik> :-D
<MONSTRik> andrey1 а может просто энтр нажать
<MONSTRik> и ничего не вводить
<AndreX> или чёта типо ubuntuser ubuntupass
<crazymouse> andrey1: когда папки на убунте расшаривал не пробовал ставить галочку на анонимном доступе?
<crazymouse> andrey1: или же тебе надо чтобы была авторизация по доменным юзерам?
<soulsaver> çäðàâñòâóéòå èçâèíèòå ïîæàëóéñòà åñòü êòî íèáóäü êòî ìîæåò â äàííîå âðåìÿ âûñëóøàòü âîïðîñû ïî ubuntu? íèêíåéì çàðåãèñòðèðîâàòü íå ìîãó, ïî÷åìó-òî íå íðàâèòüñÿ ìîé èìýéë
<ubuntuhelp> soulsaver! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MONSTRik> Ребят может я и совсем не потеме офф мальца все проблемы! =) но вот вам настроения http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlwfq5A1skg
<MONSTRik> м
<MONSTRik> !Help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> hobagos, начинай изучать отсюда /etc/xdg/menus ... потом расскажешь ;)
<hobagos> спасибо, попробую)
<MONSTRik> !nick MONSTRik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick MONSTRik'
<soulsaver> здравствуйте извините пожалуйста есть кто нибудь кто может в данное время выслушать вопросы по ubuntu? никнейм зарегистрировать не могу, почему-то не нравиться мой имэйл регистрирующему боту
<hobagos> SergeyIT, получилось, но не через эти конфиги)
<MONSTRik> !nick Boo
<AndreX> soulsaver: а вопрос какой?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Boo'
<kamyshovyy> soulsaver: а может он просто тебе говорит, что такой уже зареган?
<crazymouse> !q | soulsaver
<ubuntuhelp> soulsaver: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<MONSTRik> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<kamyshovyy> soulsaver: ты же тут? или это фантом твой?
<soulsaver> я тут )
<soulsaver> я строю вопрос )
<SergeyIT> hobagos, а как?
<MONSTRik> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<hobagos> в gconf-editor в настройках gnome есть галка отдельная)
<AndreX> MONSTRik: хватит мучить бота
<MONSTRik> неа
<MONSTRik> чего он глупости говорит
<MONSTRik> ахахаха
<kamyshovyy> ! > MONSTRik: тренируйся тута
<MONSTRik> не выслушивает до конца ..мыло не нравиться ему
<MONSTRik> а я ему в пм уже долблю
<AndreX> MONSTRik: /msg nickserv help иму говори насчёт мыла
<AndreX> MONSTRik: а лучше /join #freenode им
<MONSTRik> уже сказал не нравиться ему
<MONSTRik> говорит фу мыло фу
<kamyshovyy> MONSTRik: значит фу, и без компромисов!
<MONSTRik> :-D\
 * AndreX подумал что ктото ботинок захотел
<MONSTRik> сижу смотрю а стикер на мониторе... бла бла бла номера всякие! и висит стикер "убей козу" ! сижу думаю к чему бы это
<MONSTRik> не понимаю а вроде не я писал
<soulsaver> Çäðàâñòâóéòå, ó ìåíÿ óñòàíîâëåíà <ubuntu 10.10>íî è ñ ubuntu 10.4 áûëà òàêàÿ-æå êàíåòåëü. ß ïûòàþñü ïîëó÷èòü <íîðìàëüíî ôóíêöèîíèðóþùóþ ubuntu áåç çàâèñàíèé>. ß ñäåëàë <óñòàíîâèë ubuntu 10.4 íà êîìïüþòåð ïðè ïåðâîé æå çàãðóçêå îç çàâèñ ïîñëå 3 - 4 ìèíóò ðàáîòû. âûøåë â áåçîïàñíûé ðåæèì îáíîâèë ñèñòåìó äî 10.10 ïîñëå ïåðåçàãðóçêè è âõîäà â íîðìàëüíûé ãíîì âðåìÿ äî çàâèñàíèÿ óâåëè÷èëîñü äî 30ìèíóò-4÷àñîâ íî ïðîèñõîäèò ýòî íåèçáå
<AndreX> !utf | soulsaver
<ubuntuhelp> soulsaver: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> !255 | soulsaver
<ubuntuhelp> soulsaver: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, смотри логи
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: железо потести
<FONTER> привет всем
<MONSTRik> соулсавер выпей кофе
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, может перегрев
<MONSTRik> аааа что... все советы дают тоже приспичило =)
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> логи всегда заканчиваются на разных отрезках
<MONSTRik> Приуэт Фонт
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> железо на творениях билл гейца работает на ура
<crazymouse> застращали человека)
<soulsaver> вы кстати первое сообщение получили полностью?
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, нет
<soulsaver> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <ubuntu 10.10>но и с ubuntu 10.4 была такая-же канетель. Я пытаюсь получить <нормально функционирующую ubuntu без зависаний>. Я сделал <установил ubuntu 10.4 на компьютер при первой же загрузке оз завис после 3 - 4
<crazymouse> soulsaver: акстись чета сервера на винде падают переодично а бедная убунта на колене собраная не останоавливалась уже пару лет)
<soulsaver> минут работы. вышел в безопасный режим обновил систему до 10.10 после перезагрузки и входа в нормальный гном время до зависания увеличилось до 30минут-4часов но происходит это неизбежно, в безопасном режиме не зависает(драйвера на видео к
<soulsaver> , эффекты на максимум ставятся без проблем снижения производительности не наблюдается, все работает изумительно но в последствии все равно зависает>. В результате у меня получилось <ubuntu который регулярно виснет, не хочется р
<soulsaver> аботать в каком-нить документе и молиться про себя чтоб не произошло ничего полохого и судорожно давить на кнопку сейв (железо компа- (матка MSI)проц intel celeron 2.400 два ядра, гиг оперативки видео intel G33/g31
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, а если эффекты выключить?
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> все замечательно
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> но все равно зависает
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, так и не включай - они не нужны )
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> оки )) без них тоже виснет ((((
<FONTER> а если попробовать XFCE или что нибудь лёгкое поставить?
<FONTER> извините что лезу если что
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: видеокарта какая?
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> просто работаю на предприятии, сказали поставить ubuntu значит надо поставить никого не волнует какие там проблемы
<crazymouse> soulsaver: посмотри dmesg возможно что то не установлено (драйвера для железа)
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> intel g33 чтоб его....
<soulsaver> <crazymouse> логи нормальные у него все хорошо получается, и умирает винда не на одном и том же действии, а в разные промежутки )
<soulsaver> <crazymouse> ой винда, убунта
<kamyshovyy> ыыы
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, память тестил?
<FONTER> может перегрев?
<crazymouse> по фрейду) сорри нужно отойти
<|rapidsp|> таки винда... спалилсо :)
<MONSTRik> пасту пасту поменять... серьёзно кстати возможно в железе
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> зачем? ) в вин хр все работало на ура, железо отличное ) (ну работоспособное имеется ввиду)
<FuryChaplain> подскажите, как переустановить программу? Только remove/install или есть еще команда?
<FONTER> из синаптика
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, всякое бывает ( (у меня из-за УПСа зависало, к примеру)
<FuryChaplain> а консоль?
<soulsaver> <MONSTRik> комп новый ) температура проца нормальная )
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: если винда работает, это еще не значит что с железом все впорядке
<soulsaver> <FuryChaplain> консоль не виснет как и безопасный режим
<FuryChaplain> ?
<|rapidsp|> ))
<FuryChaplain> это к чему было?
<|rapidsp|> другой контекст :)
<soulsaver> <FuryChaplain> сори, думал ты мне
<FuryChaplain> да ладно, просто я тут парюсь с cpufreq. Он почему то частоту не сбрасывает, надо переустанавливать что-ли
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> ну щас попробую ) протестирую, уверен все будет в порядке ((
<FONTER> а синаптик чем не подходит?
<FuryChaplain> я хочу через консоль научиться
<FONTER> плюнь на консоль)
<soulsaver> ыыы
<FONTER> для некоторых действий ГУЙ лучше
<soulsaver> подскажите прогу для теста оперативы под ubuntu )
<FONTER> memtest
<FONTER> при загрузке
<FONTER> из граба
<soulsaver> спасип ок
<FuryChaplain> чтобы рулить процессором что еще есть, кроме cpufrequtils?
<soulsaver> memtest неизвестная команда (
<AndreX> он в меню груба при загрузке
<SergeyIT> или с лайвСД
<soulsaver> я долбил шифт, потом нажал С появилось GRUB>>
<soulsaver> правильно же?
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, а меню выбора, без долбления, у тебя показывается?
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> нет, стоит только ubuntu
<soulsaver> кстати щас на комп из той-же партии поставил ubuntu и проблема та-же.... зависает, он полностью эдентичен первому (
<AndreX> чё за компы у тебя там?
<soulsaver>  (железо компа- (матка MSI)проц intel celeron 2.400 два ядра, гиг оперативки видео intel G33/g31
<FONTER> у меня похожее желозо и всё нормально
<|rapidsp|> значит дрова. очевидно же
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|>подскажи плиз как проверить )
<|rapidsp|> 90% - видео
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, а они не синхронно зависают?
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: не знаю, гугли
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> нет ))) сети нет между ними
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, есть! Сеть 220В с помехами...
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> эффекты на максимум ставятся нормально, и работает все нормально до зависания (
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=139265.0
<invision> народ не по теме вопрос) подскажите я зарегал домен нада зону ns указать, как определить мою ns?
<invision> и вообще как это работает)
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> вывод, оперативка? сразу на двух компах битая?
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, а как они зависают? Симптомы?
<|rapidsp|> soulsaver: это всего лишь первая ссылка в гугле...
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> на мониторе висит как типо скрин, ничего не реагирует, индикатор жесткого тоже перестает мигать, помогает только рестарт грубый
<FONTER> драйвера для видеокарты переустанавливали?
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, и всегда с разными прогами на экране?
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> ну я видел уже этот форум, я 2 дня гуглил, именно того что у меня ничего не нашел... зависание у всех либо на другом железе либо из-за каких-то установленных программ, у меня ubuntu пока с коробки, ничего не устанавливалось, на прошлой ко
<invision> посоветуйте DNS сервер под убунту хороший
<invision> и удобный
<invision> =)
<FONTER> bind9
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> да, иногда даже на загрузке, когда еще ubuntu по середине экрана висит, но было это 1н раз )
<soulsaver> <FONTER> нет, просто не нашел более лучших
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, alt+sys_rq + r e i s u b - не реагирует?
<FONTER> а какие стоят?
<invision> FONTER, эта норм статья ? http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-dns-servera-bind9-ubuntu-debian-howto.html
<FONTER> должна быть норм
<invision> не знаешь как ns правильно прописать
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> ниразу не пробовал, я не наю как это надо проделывать )
<invision> домен зарегал а что дальше не знаю)
<invision> кто бы расскзал)
<FONTER> гугл раскажет
<FONTER> и покажет
<invision> не опмогает
<invision> =(
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, держишь кнопки alt+sys_rq  и последовательно нажимаешь r e i s u b - это безопасная выгрузка линукса
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> спасибо, щас попробую спровоцировать его зависнуть, буду запускать все подряд )
<soulsaver> <FONTER> стоят те которые поставил ubuntu при установке, инет в тот момент был подключен к компу и он скачал все что ему надо было
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, а в вин не висли ни разу?
<invision> в мануале сказано Отредактировать надо файл /etc/init.d/sysklogd а его у меня нету) что делать?
<invision> а все
<invision> )
<invision> из за чего такая проблема может быть /etc/default/bind9: 5: bind: not found
<invision> все делал правильно и файл там есть этот но не запускается
<invision> -_-
<EKZOKOTEG> требуются опытные тролли, заходите на #antimibbit
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> в вин вообще ниразу не вис
<AndreX> EKZOKOTEG: это что реклама?
<EKZOKOTEG> нет
<skai> @kban --user EKZOKOTEG спам
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> поставил эффекты на макс, запускаю, закрываю окна, мотыляю ими безобразно, не хочет виснуть (
<invision> блиа у меня руки из жопы растут определенно
<St_Patrick> @voice invision
<invision> ?
<St_Patrick> ubuntuhelp: tell invision about v
<ubuntuhelp> invision, please see my private message
<some1> !sakura
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sakura'
<soulsaver> ваще не могу найти драва на intel g31\33 под linux )
<FONTER> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<FONTER> не то?
<soulsaver> то )
<soulsaver> где скачать тока
<some1> при запуске sakura по хоткею стартует в "/", как сделать чтобы запускалась в "/home/$USER"?
<soulsaver> ubuntu то какие-то поставила
<some1> в gnome-terminal использовал --working-directory=~
<padonak5101> dmay: ты тут?
<SergeyIT> soulsaver, так они только из коробки видимо
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> да
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> других не нашел (
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> только под винду... менеджер драйверов тож ничего не предлагает
<AndreX|OFF> !aopadd AndreX|OFF
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aopadd AndreX'
<AndreX|OFF> блин
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> вопросик, linux mandriva тоже имеет windows подобный интерфейс? может если поставить его проблема исчезнет (оч надеюсь)
<Andante> soulsaver, что есть виндовз-подобный интерфейс?
<hivemind> Andante, да
<hivemind> Есть темы
<Andante> что такое виндовз-подобный интерфейс?
<hivemind> Алсо, есть кеды;)
<soulsaver> <Andante> ну вот как в убунту, как поставил, сразу иксы запустились и ты комфортно после винды себя чувствуешь
<invision> как запускать через chroot ?
<invision> скадите
<invision> приложение
<soulsaver> <Andante> ну окошки там и т.д. ))) рабочий стол )
<Andante> soulsaver, сухо и комфортно...
<Andante> Ясно.
<soulsaver> <Andante> мандрива тоже такая? )
<SergeyIT> Andante, язвишь всё ? ))
<Andante> soulsaver, сухая и комфортная? Не знаю.
<Andante> SergeyIT, есть чуток.
<soulsaver> <+invision> приложение от рута как запустить?
<Andante> soulsaver, man sudo
<soulsaver> <Andante> я знаю ) просто думал мож он не так вопрос поставил ) хотел ответить, почувствовать себя нужным ))))
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> не знаете сайта где возможно найти драйвера на intel 31\33 под линукс? (
<Andante> soulsaver, google.com
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> гугл ничего не дал
<Andante> Специально заточен под поиск.
<sharikoff> не может быть?
<Andante> что такое intel 31/33?
<sharikoff> а я то думаю зачем там формочка ввода..
<soulsaver> <Andante> там под винду куча дров под linux не видел
<Andante> soulsaver, что такое intel 31/33?
<soulsaver> <Andante> intel g 31\33 это видеокарты
<soulsaver> <Andante> драйвера подходят от одной к другой видяхе
<Andante> тогда тебе уже все ответили
<Andante> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<hivemind> Как  сделать коньки, чтобы они выводили инфу внизу экрана горизонтально?
<hivemind> Где-нибудь можно такой конфиг глянуть?
<soulsaver> <Andante> X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx у меня не те, или этих пакетов оч много? )
<Andante> Я не понял вопроса.
<soulsaver> <Andante> ну вот в гугле нашел этот пакет, для скачки, там написано что он для видях Intel i8xx, i9xx серий, у меня G серия (
<invision> как решить проблему "Слишком много уровней символьных ссылок"
<invision> я просто пишу touch /var/lib/named/etc/bind/myzones.conf
<invision> что за?
<soulsaver> а слеш разве с ту сторону?
<AndreX> )
<Andante> Это тролль.
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> Сконфигурял gens, а make не проходит, выдаёт такую вот телегу
<hivemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581061/
<soulsaver> а есть у убунту какой нить телефон? )) чтоб позвонить и загрузить их долгим монотонным разговором?
<hivemind> Ой, блин
<Andante> soulsaver, ubuntu.com
<hivemind> Выдаёт вот что
<|rapidsp|> а чем тебе телега не нравится?
<four_leaf_clover> soulsaver: +18006427676
<four_leaf_clover> soulsaver: звони доставай
<hivemind> Выдаёт вот такую точнее
<hivemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581063/
<Andante> soulsaver,  lspci | grep Display покажи что пишет
<four_leaf_clover> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<four_leaf_clover> hivemind: и че те непонятно?
<hivemind> Это что, какой-то зависимости не хватает?
<four_leaf_clover> hivemind: наверное
<four_leaf_clover> hivemind: билд деп ставил?
<hivemind> Да
<hivemind> Оно же вроде без зависимости не сконфигурялось бы %)
<four_leaf_clover> hivemind: почему?
<four_leaf_clover> с ошибками, но могло
<hivemind> Аа
<Andante> hivemind, бывают кривые конфигураторы
<hivemind> Ага, во, в выводе ./configure нашёл ошибку
<invision> народ помогите настроить DNS. Ввожу touch /var/lib/named/etc/bind/myzones.conf а он мне Слишком много уровней символьных ссылок
<soulsaver> <four_leaf_clover> спасибо, а это платно? )
<skai-falkorr> soulsaver: ну международный звонок.звони по скайпу.там дешево
<Andante> skai-falkorr, На самом деле офигенно дорого. У нормальных сип-провайдеров в разы дешевле.
<soulsaver> <skai-falkorr> )) там хоть по русски говорят? просто если я в гваделупу позвоню и ничего не добьюсь, начальство меня казнит в извращенной форме
<skai-falkorr> soulsaver: ну там по англицки
<Andante> soulsaver, не в гваделупу, а в гватемалу. И да, ты ничего не добьешься.
<soulsaver> такое чувство что лучше поставить пиратку винду, зверя и начать сушить сухари.... чета не сходит с мертвой точки эта проблема (((
<soulsaver> <Andante> спасибо за информацию )))
<hivemind> soulsaver, а что за проблема?
<hivemind> slowpoke.jpg
<soulsaver> ubuntu зависает переодически (
<Andante> а винда -нет?
<hivemind> soulsaver, при каких обстоятельствах?
<soulsaver> винда нет
<hivemind> Проверь раздел с бубунтой
<hivemind> У меня уже давным-давно на старом компе винда висла наглухо
<hivemind> Оказалось, что винту хана
<hivemind> Да что такое
<hivemind> сволочизьм каой-то
<soulsaver> компу 4 дня, виснет на 2х разных системниках (с эдентичным железом)
<hivemind> конфигуряю gens, checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... no
<hivemind> checking for getopt in -lc... no
<soulsaver> обстоятельства всегда разные, время до зависания 2 - 3 часа
<hivemind> soulsaver, с одного и того же диска убунту ставил?
<hivemind> Диски надо перед инсталлом на ошибки проверять(CD)
<soulsaver> нет, снача с одно и того-же, потом на одном заменил на ту-же сборку но x64 так что диски записаны нормально
<hivemind> Gjghj,eq lheue. cbcntve
<hivemind> Попробуй другую систему
<hivemind> минт, например
<hivemind> И посмотри, будет ли виснуть
<soulsaver> а не подскажешь еще linux похожую интерфейсом на винду, чтоб не так болезненно был переход для сотрудников
<hivemind> soulsaver, минт, говорю же. Правда, у меня изредка при выключении виснет
<hivemind> Ща пробую выключать через sudo shutdown -h now
<|rapidsp|> похожий интерфейс везде можно настроить
<soulsaver> что ж ему надо ((( может внатуре зажечь свечи, кругом поставить и побегать вокруг системника с бубном (((
<hivemind> *Ph
<hivemind> говорю же, попробуй минт или дебиан с кедами
<soulsaver> ок, ну это всю ночь будет качать ) просто щас инет канал загружен, тут все лазят кто по работе, кто парнуху смотрит, кто в линейку играет
<soulsaver> это получается я сегодня уже ничего не смогу сделать... а какой вывод сделать если не будет виснуть?
<soulsaver> сказать начальству, извините у вас железо кривое, ubuntu его не признало?
<hivemind> Всю ночь?
<hivemind> Во те прёт
<hivemind> У меня 700мб будет примерно недельку качаться
<hivemind> Ну кстати да, бубунта критична к раритетному и редкому железу
<soulsaver> ну тут на работе 5 мегабит канал, так что если ночью когда никто не лазит, то оч даже быстро все качает )
<soulsaver> ладно, спасибо большое за пояснения )
<soulsaver> буду пробовать mandriva она же не на гноме врое, принципиально другая система
<soulsaver> и она щас официально русской сборкой стала ) это тоже хорошо )
<hivemind> Как не на гноме?
<hivemind> O_o?!
<soulsaver> ну кто-то говорил что она на другой хрени какой-то. я не нюхал сам, ничего не могу сказать ) ща гляну )
<hivemind> soulsaver, ты попутал
<hivemind> Она просто на пакетах .rpm вместо .deb
<soulsaver> ааа, понял, наверно именно это мне и говорили )
<|rapidsp|> opensuse еще попробуй
<hivemind> |rapidsp|, а она на чём?
<hivemind> деб, рпм?
<|rapidsp|> rpm
<hivemind> аа
<soulsaver> меня настораживает что на сайте предлагают ее купить, она не свободная? а то поставлю на работе потом проверка запинает
<skai> soulsaver: срочно в википедию иди
<skai> soulsaver: прочти про разницу между поверпак, фри и ван версиями мандривы
<hivemind> Да не, несвободная вроде redhat
<gurza_linux> привет всем
<skai> hivemind: ты тоже туда же
<|rapidsp|> SLES за деньги, а opensuse свободная
<soulsaver> я прочел )) вижу что есть корпоративная версия и фри, с проприетарным кодом.. я не понимаю можно бесплатной версией пользоваться в гос учреждениях? (
<hivemind> soulsaver, вроде да
<soulsaver> <|rapidsp|> а эта opensuse тоже с дружелюбным интерфейсом?
<hivemind> Блин, это вообще
<hivemind> Уже линух платный стал
<|rapidsp|> да
<hivemind> Торвальдс бы этого не одобрил
<skai> hivemind: иди в википедию!!!
<skai> hivemind: статья про gpl
<skai> hivemind: и пока дурость не выйдет - читать
<soulsaver> ну я так понял исходный код если не менять этой самой Linux то пользоваться можно
<hivemind> skai, ушёл
<hivemind> В педивикию
<skai> hivemind: молодец.читай
<soulsaver> так, ладно, мандриву и ее рубли в топку, opensuse буду качать, может что и измениться)
<soulsaver> надеюсь у нее тоже богатые репозитории )
<freenetwork> вот ставлю сусю на 2 бук, что то не нра
<hivemind> Блиин
<hivemind> Ну всё равно, платный линь - не Ъ
<hivemind> имхо
<hivemind> XOFF проигнорирован, мр-бр-бр
<hivemind> Это что мне сейчас nano выдал?
<hivemind> Он пьяный шоле?
<hivemind> Что за мр-бр-бр?
<kamyshovyy> мёрзнет
<hivemind> Точно:D
<hivemind> Чёрт, что такое
<hivemind> Как строку расширить в гедите?
<hivemind> А то он переносит автоматом
<hivemind> А мне нужно, чтобы всё на одной строке было
<hivemind> коньки конфигуряю просто
<Karloss> hivemind: лень в настройки посмлтреть?
<hivemind> Во, нашёл
<hivemind> :)
<Karloss> умницца =))
<hivemind> Чёрт, а в коньках всё равно криво
<hivemind> Они должны бчть горизонтальными, тысяча чертей!
<artus> @mode +q hivemind
<Karloss> hivemind: коньки не нужны, бесполезная рюшка
<hivemind> Ага, только у меня на панели уже для часов места нет
<hivemind> Делал же кто-то так!
<Karloss> hivemind: ну а коньки вечно на рабочем столе под окнами...толку с них...только виндузятникам на расхвал показывать
<hivemind> Они у меня не под окнами. Они рядом с cairo-dock должны быть, а он у меня как панель
<Karloss> hivemind: зарюшил все =)))
<Karloss> шторки там прикрути еще
<hivemind> Ну монитор мелкий, извращаюсь как могу ))
<Karloss> у меня тоже мелкий поэтому окна на весь экран, нужную информацию смотрю через запуск скрипта в терминале, коньки хоть и настраивал - не пользую
<Karloss> hivemind: посмотри в сторону xmonad - помоему самое то для мелких экранов
<hivemind> Я уже к гному привык
<Karloss> отвыкнуть не долго
<hivemind> А свистоперделки?? пичааль(
<Karloss> я раньше тоже прикручивал всякую хрень
<hivemind> !itimages
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='itimages'
<hivemind> !itimage
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='itimage'
<skai> !itmages
<hivemind> Блин, что там за сайт-то был?
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Karloss, ну вроде не очень много накручено, а места всё равно кагбе и нет
<hivemind> http://itmages.ru/image/view/147946/0a408e77
<MONSTRik> Товариши я тут подумал если ставить убунту то LTS версия она же лучше будет чем простая?
<|rapidsp|> скорее да чем нет
<Karloss> hivemind: не понимал никогда необходимости дока
<hivemind> Ну вроде как LTS стабильнее
<MONSTRik> океюшки понял спасибо!
<mozilla_92> всем привет!
<hivemind> Karloss, а куда тогда кнопки запуска девать?
<hivemind> На панели, как видишь и так места почти нету
<mozilla_92> хотел спросить какая лучшая программа для записи дисков для ubuntu?
<Karloss> hivemind: да лучше помоему по дефолту - с нижней понелькой
<hivemind> Хм, ну возможно
<hivemind> Надо попробовать
<hivemind> У меня лично по дефолту одна нижняя и была кстати
<Karloss> на верхнюю кнопки
<hivemind> Блин!
<hivemind> На чём же работает чёртова hot-babe?
<Karloss> hivemind: док же все равно под окнами?
<hivemind> От неё комп ТААК тормозит!
<MONSTRik> а и еще товарищи...мой вопрос покажетьс диким но как узнать поддерживает мой проц амд64 или нет... просто на буке когда наклейки были... а вот не помню амд64 была али нет ^_^
<hivemind> Karloss, не-а
<MONSTRik> ну вот замкнуло меня
<hivemind> Karloss, окна над ней
<hivemind> MONSTRik, ты ща на венде?
<Karloss> hivemind: но тогда у него ширина намного больше панелей
<MONSTRik> неа на кубунте
<hivemind> Karloss, ну да есть такое дело
<MONSTRik> i386
<MONSTRik> думаю поставить попробовать амд64
<hivemind> MONSTRik, ну в кубунте не знаю
<artus> MONSTRik, нафига?
<hivemind> MONSTRik, а в чём собсна разница?
<MONSTRik> вот я тоже этим вопросом задавался... захотел
<artus> MONSTRik, у тебя тонны памяти и ты тысячами виртуалки будеш поднимать?
<MONSTRik> она же пошустрей будет чем ай386
<MONSTRik> неа совсем нет
<Karloss> hivemind: ну решение само собой напрашивается и меньшей кровью, включать нижнюю панель, коньки в жопу
<artus> MONSTRik, или начнеш ныть через 20ть мин после установки что у тя дрова не становятцо на видео или скайп не работатеь
<MONSTRik> окей свой вопрос понял =) огромнео спасибо ..н%;:?*(й не надо оно =)
<Karloss> hivemind: док тоже за коньками
<hivemind> Попробую, чё
<hivemind> Алсо, вопрос
<Karloss> hivemind: как вариант док фтопку, коньки вниз окном - всегда наверху, но там грабли помоему с коньками будут
<hivemind> У одного меня раньше была такая фигня (сейчас, с использованием emerald вроде ушла), что панель добавляешь, но пока на неё что-нибудь не кинешь, она не отображается?
<hivemind> Karloss, они уже у меня есть
<hivemind> Длинную строку фиг сделаешь
<Karloss> hivemind: все что через док открываеш можно из меню открыть
<hivemind> Karloss, ну... почти)
<hivemind> Например апплета rhythmbox нема же
<hivemind> Хотя поставить можно
<Karloss> ну тогда две понели
<artus> hivemind, нафиг тебе верхняя панель при наличии дока ?
<Karloss> hivemind: выметай рюшки, сейчас этим ни кого не удивиш =))
<hivemind> artus, верхняя для окон, трея, меню и часов
<hivemind> Док - для кнопок приложений
<artus> hivemind, а док тебе тогда зачем?
<hivemind> ^
<artus> открою маленькое тайно, в док замечательно прячутцо окна и меню, и трей там есть
<hivemind> |
<artus> а раз ты коньки пилиш то все остальное на них можно выкинуть
<hivemind> artus, я лучше нижнюю панель аведу
<hivemind> В доке это так убоищно выглядит, имхо
<hivemind> artus, может ты посоветуешь, как коньки горизонтальными сделать?
<hivemind> Я пытался всё в конфиге на одной строчке делать
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/147950/f797a8f5
<hivemind> Так коньки это всё равно переносят
<artus> коньки рисуют там и так как ты скажеш
<hivemind> сукунду, отойду
<hivemind> *е
<SergeyIT> artus, десктоп на графене работает? )
<artus> SergeyIT, ?
<artus> ааа ))
<hivemind> artus, просто мой конфиг вот
<SergeyIT> artus, дошло? )))
<artus> двумерная аллотропная модификация углерода ? )))
<hivemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581110/
<Threy> ×òî ÿ íàïèñàë?
<ubuntuhelp> Threy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Threy> Thx
<artus> hivemind, и что оно тебе рисует?
<hivemind> А, это правильно
<hivemind> Ща, постой
<hivemind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581111/
<hivemind> Рисуте вот что
<hivemind> http://itmages.ru/image/view/147973/693219fc
<hivemind> собсна часы ушли вниз
<hivemind> хотя перенос отключён
<Threy> Бот привет
<Threy> ее
<SergeyIT> Threy, к нему с уважением надо...
<hivemind> Threy, бНОПНЯ? :D
<skai> @mode +q hivemind
<artus> gap_y  пустой зачем тебе ?
<skai> artus: и правда q не действует
<Threy> Гг
<hivemind> Не пустой
<artus> @op
<hivemind> там 725
<skai> @op
<hivemind> А что такое !q?
<skai> @mode +q hivemind
<Threy> @op
<artus> skai, ыыыы
<hivemind> Threy, низя
<artus> @kick Threy правила учим, да ?
<Karloss> hivemind: alignment bottom_middle - у меня стояло
<artus> @deop
<Threy> Я понадеялся на баг какой нибудь мало ли
<hivemind> Karloss, ща попробую )
<SergeyIT> Threy, на бага надейся, а сам.....
<skai> artus: вот так:)
<Karloss> hivemind: gap_x(y) - тоже помоему попрвить нужно будет
<Threy> Я всегда проверяю на всякий случай вдруг у вас тут анархия в почете
<skai> @deop
<skai> Threy: правила написаны в топике.проверь, вдруг да ты их прочесть можешь
<Threy> Я по подозрительным ссылкам не хожу
<Threy> И вообще я с телефона мне трафик жалко. Всё я буду тихо сидеть
<Karloss> hivemind: ну что там?
<artus> Karloss, он отдыхает)
<Karloss> artus: курит блин, а мы тут рассыпаемся для него ))
<Karloss> наверноо
<Karloss> коньки перегружает ребутом
<SergeyIT> или уже откинул...
<vir0id> Unity фигня
<vir0id> причём полная и не удобная
<artus> @mode -b *!~hatethisw@83.167.100.177
<skai> artus: не.мод +ку сломали
<vir0id> Я даже привыкнуть к ней не могу уже 2 неделю
<skai> vir0id: ставь открытокоробку
<Threy> Почему последние убунты не поддержавят usbfs
<vir0id> skai не я в десктоповую сессию зашёл. Просто бесит юнити, честно
<skai> @mode +q artus
<skai> @mode -q artus
<skai> другое дело
<artus> @mode -b *!~serg@2001:67c:7c:40d7:21d:72ff:fe19:2fb6
<artus> ~sonorus
<chelaxe> скай
<artus> @mode -b *!~sonorus@89.23.129.175
<artus> @mode -b *!*@m90-140-20-224.cust.tele2.ru*
<artus> @mode -b  *!*@pppoe-188-187-13-191.volgograd.ertelecom.ru
<skai> @ban add artus
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @ban remove artus
<AndreX> )
<skai> @ban remove *!~artus@unaffiliated/artus
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<artus> O_o
<skai> @ban add artus 60
<AndreX> skai: всётаки разобрались )
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @kick artus
<skai> хммм
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "*!~artus@unaffiliated/artus" (expires 05:34 PM, March 16, 2011), "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<skai> artus: писать можешь?
<artus> asd
<AndreX> не робит чёта
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires) and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<skai> хмммм
<artus> skai, мейби потму что я оп
<artus> AndreX, так , давай на тебе затестим
<skai> хммм
<skai> @ban add AndreX 120
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @kick AndreX
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!~AndreX@unaffiliated/andrex" (expires 05:37 PM, March 16, 2011)
<artus> ыы
<AndreX> олол
<AndreX> может потому что у бота проидентин
<artus> skai, вобщем надо ковырять бота )
<skai> artus: мож исходники взять бота и смотреть?
<skai> dmay: о.проверим на тебе.у тебя клоки нет
<skai> @ban add dmay 120
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @kick dmay
<AndreX> о
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!~dmay@92.255.218.75" (expires 05:39 PM, March 16, 2011)
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!~dmay@92.255.218.75" (expires 05:39 PM, March 16, 2011)
<skai> artus: не.дело не в хостмаске
<AndreX> скрипт корявый походу
<dmay> что сломали то, изверги кровавые, експерименты на живых человеках ставите?
<SergeyIT> dmay, ты еще живой? )
<dmay> SergeyIT: не дождётесь!
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about kernel
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about whoami
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='whoami'
<artus> а кому дуть почитать про то как делать мультизагрузочные флешки в бубунте ?
<AndreX> artus: а кому то вчера надобыло
<vir0id> artus =)))))
<vir0id> artus шутник
<SergeyIT> AndreX, а что там непонятного в whoami?
<artus> vir0id, чего это? )
<AndreX> да это когда идентишся можно проверить в привате supybota знает тебя он или нет
<vir0id> artus та лан... это я о своём. Дай посмотреть хау-то
<artus> vir0id, http://ubuntism.ru/2011/02/multiboot-liveusb/
<skai> у кого есть линуксформат за март этого года?
<AndreX> ща посмотрм
<vir0id> artus и чё, работает? Пробовал?
<artus> vir0id, да вот надо будет клонзилу с гпартедом всунуть еще , правда мета на 8ке ууже нет, буду пробовать на usb карман
<AndreX> skai: не у меня нету, а чё раздаёш? )
<skai> мартовский ищу
<artus> *места
<AndreX> uk LinuxFormat 03 2011 вроде нашол, а русского нема
<fesck> всем привет
<fesck> кто нибудь в bash волокет?
<SergeyIT> волокет - это что?
<fesck> разбирается?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell fesck about ask
<ubuntuhelp> fesck, please see my private message
<fesck> подскажите, хочу сделать значение по умолчанию {x} в команде ввода read {x} , и что бы оно редактировалось - можно было стереть и записать свое (нужное) ????
<Andante> Обычно это делается так: "Введите значение [1]:"
<Andante> То есть если жмешь энтер, то используется дефолт - 1
<fesck> я хочу что бы умолчание не использовалось при нажатии ентер а выводилось в поле ввода read , и редактировалось
<Andante> fesck, придется перехотеть, видимо. :)
<Andante> Во всяком случае я такого нигде не видел.
<fesck> куда?
<Andante> что куда?
<fesck> переходить
<fesck> куда?
<AndreX> )
<SergeyIT>  fesck, на Qt
<AndreX> 23:56:02          Andante | fesck, придется перехотеть, видимо. :)
<fesck> а сори,  андре
<fesck> как на ubuntu 1010 поставить access 2007
<hivemind_> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind_, Fail!
<AndreX> wine vbox
<fesck> пробовал через wine - не запускается, ворд да, а access нет
<hivemind_> разбанили шоле?
<hivemind_> ghost hivemind ANARALIVE
<hivemind_> да что со мной такое
<skai> hivemind_: интересный пасс
<AndreX> и придёться тебе его сменить ))
<hivemind_> skai, та всё равно он неверный:D
<hivemind_> Старый
<AndreX> нуну
<hivemind_> Просто на dalnet я сменил пароль на другой, а здесь ни тот, ни этот не работают
<hivemind_> глючит что-то
<fesck> access 2007 кому то получилось нормально поставить на ubuntu
<fesck> &&
<fesck> ??
<hivemind_> fesck, это мс оффисовский?
<fesck> да
<hivemind> Какой клиент нормальный для аськи будет? Именно для аськи, а не комбайн с jabber, icq, irc и прочими протоколами
<skai> hivemind: icq7
<hivemind> skai, тогда уж qip, да
<Andante> квип - комбайн
<skai> hivemind: кип не нужен
<skai> как и аська
<Andante> hivemind, собери кутим с одним плагином.
<hivemind> кутим подключается через раз
<AndreX> тогда какойнить консольный клиент, гуишный чисто под icq я невидел
<hivemind> AndreX, а такие есть?
<AndreX> ага
<hivemind> Хм, мож миранду поднять под вайном
<hivemind> AndreX, например?
<skai> hivemind: не заработает
<hivemind> skai, у меня на вм какая-то сборка работала
<AndreX> hivemind: ysm
<hivemind> пасиб
<hivemind> ща гляну
<Andante> hivemind, кутим подключается каждый раз
<hivemind> Andante, не знаю, у меня глючит
<hivemind> Может пересобрать?
<AndreX> hivemind: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3128894
<Andante> hivemind, может и пересобрать. А может и собрать поновее.
<Andante> hivemind, Желательно из git.
<hivemind> Andante, а это, прости нуба, что?
 * Andante не прощает нубов.
<skai> Andante: ччччч
<skai> Andante: тут как бе канал помощи.так что ненавидь нубов так же как и я:)молча
<Andante> skai, Но я ж не обязан их прощать. :) Я их молча не прощаю.
<Andante> hivemind, git - система управления исходными текстами, которой пользуются разработчики.
<Andante> hivemind, Ты можешь скачать самые свежайшие исходники, какие только есть именно оттуда.
<hivemind> ага
<skai> !git
<ubuntuhelp> Git — это распределённая система управления версиями файлов и совместной работы, созданная Линусом Торвальдсом. Подробности см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git
<hivemind> уже посмотрел )
<Andante> Ну... да, так удобнее.
<hivemind> И там на сайте исходники qutim лежат? Или надо сначала собрать git, а потом с его использованием собрать кутим7
<hivemind> ?
<Andante> Ну гит можешь из репозитариев поставить.
<Andante> Собирать не обязательно.
<Andante> apt-get install git или как там у вас...
<hivemind> Это по ходу надо репозиторий подключать сторонний
<Andante> не надо
<hivemind> В стандартных не вижу
<hivemind> вижу qgit easygit pocketsphinx-hmm-tidigits
<AndreX> aptitude install git
<Andante> i A git                                             - масштабируемая распределённая система контроля версий
<hivemind> Во, блин
<hivemind> А у меня нема
<Andante> Куда в убунте дели гит? :)
<AndreX> у него мин
<AndreX> т
<Andante> Минт разве не основан на бунтушных репозитариях?
<AndreX> ну репы значит не все
<AndreX> у меня оно есть
<hivemind> Сейчас бекпорты подключу, мож там
<hivemind> фигмне
<Andante> Ааааа! Ну вот зачем, зачем нужно было делать....
<Andante> Ладно, я молчу.
<hivemind> У меня походу gitk
<Andante> apt install git git-core
<skai> Andante: apt-get же.нууууб
<skai> :)
<Andante> skai, Это я в гугле нарыл.
<Andante> Может в минте он по-другому называется.
<skai> серавно.так же
<Andante> Я хз. :) Дистозависимо.
<hivemind> skai, у меня gitk
<hivemind> И git-core
<skai> hivemind: чит есть везде
<hivemind> Andante, а у тебя тогда что?
<AndreX> git-all ещё есть
<AndreX> вобщем там их куча git-*
<hivemind> Посмотреть не могу, gitk ставл, у него git-core уже в заисимостях
<hivemind> *ставлю
<hivemind> Даже синаптик не могу запустить, блин
<Andante> hivemind, У меня много чего.
<hivemind> Andante, дистриб какой?
<AndreX> генту поди
<skai> AndreX: венда:)
<PREdatOR_> Привет люд. Есть сетевой шлюз на арче, через иптаблес форвадит траффик c ppp0 на wlan0 и eth1. Хочется найти веб-морду для мониторинга траффика и тп. Есть идеи ?
<skai> AndreX: ставлю ан венду
<AndreX> )
<skai> Andante: ну и кто победил?
<hivemind> У него слака
<hivemind> присоединяюсь к голосованию
<PREdatOR_> ALL: допустим что он на убунте :D
<Andante> skai, он >>> PREdatOR_,
<AndreX> он стесняеться )
<skai> PREdatOR_: вывод uname -a покажи:)потом допустим
<hivemind> PREdatOR_,нее
<skai> Andante: тебя спрашивают, какой у тя дистр
<Andante> hivemind, Генту у меня. И сервер на дебиане.
<AndreX> я я я
<Andante> Не сказать чтоб я был в восторге от последнего.
<PREdatOR_> skai, допустим что к нему сейчас нет доступа)))
<skai> PREdatOR_: тада тебе нафига сейчас?если поставить попробовать не сможешь
<PREdatOR_> skai, так вы меня оп, вдохновите, я приду утром и как сделаю)))
<Andante> skai, вдохнови его
<PREdatOR_> ^^
<AndreX> +v шкой
<skai> PREdatOR_: вверяю тебе слово убунты и да будешь ты осенен милостью шатлврота
<skai> PREdatOR_: доволен?
<Andante> PREdatOR_, darkstat есть
<Andante> PREdatOR_, простенький
<PREdatOR_> спс вдохновители мои )))
<hivemind> Аа, видел я в linuxformat'е краткую инструкцию, как поставить генту)
<vir0id> skai делаю флеху. Сейчас буду тестировать.
<skai> vir0id: а мне то че?
<AndreX> hivemind: она у них на сайте есть- времени много уходит на инсталяцию
<vir0id> skai так по твоей наводке делаю.
<hivemind> Ну так это же gentoo
<skai> vir0id: хммм.глюки у тя.или вещества сильные
<hivemind> build-world там )
<vir0id> skai хм... если ты не понял, то хотя бы не груби
<AndreX> hivemind: калькулейт по удачней
<skai> vir0id: я не хамлю:)я констатирую факты:)я те никаких инструкций не давал.артус тут чет кидал.но не я
<AndreX> vir0id: это предположение было )
<skai> vir0id: так что либо тя глючит и ты перепутал, либо ты под веществами и те все это кажется
<hivemind> AndreX, возможно
<vir0id> skai мле
<san4o> hivemind: и в  ubuntu build-world катит ) в нас есть частичка гентушников
<vir0id> внатуре
<vir0id> skai =))))
<hivemind> san4o, разве? Я читал, что в дебиане, и то криво
<skai> vir0id: я ж грил:)я всегда знаю, что с людьми
 * vir0id почувствовал себя зелёной жабой
<san4o> hivemind: в дебиане и в убунту. не криво просто никакой оптиизации. следовательно и смысла
<hivemind> san4o, а что оно вообще делает?
<AndreX> собирает мир
<san4o> hivemind: скачивает исходники, компилирует, создает пакеты и устанавливает вместо установленых
<AndreX> xD
<hivemind> san4o, типа автоматом всю систему переставляет?
<san4o> мне кстати естим и нравится что сразу и компилит и пакет собирает если б  нормально сделали apt-build былоб класно
<vladimir_> привет всем
<AndreX> vladimir_: чё сломал ))
<vladimir_> wireshark - кто знает где можно почитать (на русском) как пользоваться?
<AndreX> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<hivemind> vladimir_, чем?
<hivemind> бубунтой?
<hivemind> ubuntologia.ru
<vladimir_> wireshark
<Spectrum> vladimir_ http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/lvs/wireshark/wireshark.html
<Spectrum> гуглю за Вас (с)
<vladimir_> :)
<vladimir_> да я уже инструкцию на русском в пдф качаю но все равно спасибо!
 * AndreX|OFF ушол спать
<simon1> Всем  здравствуйте!
<fesck> хай
<fesck> кто нить ставил access 2007 на ubuntu???
<hivemind> А кто-нибудь пробовал GNOME3?
<AndreX|OFF> а кто нибудь пробовал читать книгу верх ногами ??; всё я ушол
<simon1> Подскажите, кто знает, как сделать копию настроенной Ubuntu  со всеми установленными программами, чтобы потом, уже с диска, устанавливать ОСь ?
<simon1> Или ссылку дайте...
<fesck> ось с диска + проги?
<skai> simon1: remastersys
<simon1> Да
<fesck> aptoncd попробуй
<simon1> remastersys - это установить программу?
<fesck> ??
<simon1> remastersys - это программа?
<hivemind> simon1, ДА
<hivemind> или нет...
<simon1> Да.
<hivemind> ухты
<hivemind> Я нашёл ещё один способ убить систему
<hivemind> sudo aptitude remove sudo
<RAAI> доброго времени суток
<FuryChaplain> Как можно посмотреть сколько ватт потребляет комп?
<hivemind> засечь время и посмотреть на счётчик?
<FuryChaplain> :)
<FuryChaplain> а еще способы?
<hivemind> нее^W незнаю
<FuryChaplain> я бы хотел найти какую-нибудь программу
<[Green]> FuryChaplain: посчитать мощность блока питания + монитора + еще чего у тебя там висит
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: не блока питания
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: а нагрузки на блок
<fesck> мощность зависит от нагрузки
<[Green]> skai-falkorr: ага
<skai-falkorr> [Green]: ибо 700ватный блок не будет потреблять все 700 ват, если нагрузки на писят
<[Green]> skai-falkorr: верно
<skai-falkorr> закон сохранения энергии даже ЕдРу не под силу отменить
<fesck> в bash кто нить разбирается? подскажите плиз, не знаю как сделать...., пишите в личку
<hivemind> Они смогут его только законодательно запретить к использованию
<razor96> А за использование - штраф
<hivemind> или посадка
<hivemind> типа права авторские нарушаем
<FuryChaplain> а все так не плохо начиналось, про ватты и прочее
<hivemind> ага:D
<FuryChaplain> я сегодня наконец-то настроил cpufrequtil, теперь можно рулить частотой проца
<hivemind> это котоый апплет?
<hivemind> на панель?
<FuryChaplain> и аплет в том числе
<FuryChaplain> но консоль удобнее
<hivemind> Потому что в консоли такого у мекня нету
<FuryChaplain> аплет какой-то кривой
<FuryChaplain> кривоватый точнее
<hivemind> есть в репах cpufrequtils
<FuryChaplain> не может быть :)
<hivemind> Может
<FuryChaplain> тянущиеся окошки- то, ради чего я поставил убунту
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, :D
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, а какой ты командой cpufrequtils запускал?
<FuryChaplain> hivemind: подскажешь какой-нибудь аудио плеер. В винде был аимп, в тут ничего не могу подобрать
<FuryChaplain> sudo cpufreq-set
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, лично я юзаю rhythmbox
<FuryChaplain> бедный, мне тебя жаль :)
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, алсо есть audacious
<hivemind> decibel
<hivemind> mocp
<FuryChaplain> аимп круче
<FuryChaplain> :'(
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: ниасилил мпд?
<FuryChaplain> что за мпд?
<skai-falkorr> аимп не круче.аимп на уровне аудациоса
<kokand> mocp наше все
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, олько теги не забудь переконвертить
<artus> и оба ниже плинтуса)
<PREdatOR_> kokand, +1
<FuryChaplain> уже переконверитл
<User548[web]> братцы. сеть не заводиться на yper-v. мануалы покурил. при установке инет был. поставилось. пингует только себя
<skai-falkorr> kokand: PREdatOR_ mocp не труъ mpd наше всьё
<hivemind> skai-falkorr, а чем тебя mocp не устраивает?
<PREdatOR_> skai-falkorr, ок попробуём
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: мне mpd нра
<kokand> на вкуи и цвет... карандаши разные. Ползуйся.
<hivemind> поставил
<kokand> skai-falkorr: на вкус и цвет... карандаши разные. Пользуйся.
<hivemind> не стартится
<hivemind> /dev/hands?
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: ага
<skai-falkorr> + /dev/brain
<FuryChaplain> /dev/hands >>null
<skai-falkorr> + /dev/google
<skai-falkorr> узнать что такое мпд
<hivemind> + /dev/man
<hivemind> *man mpd
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: не.рано тебе еще такие сложные вещи читать
<hivemind> skai-falkorr, зачем так, да
<skai-falkorr> вай зачем так гаваришь да
<skai-falkorr> :))
<hivemind> Ага )
<FuryChaplain> mpd и mocp для админов и сильно упорствующих
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: аимп для тех, кто считает,что вендовенамп - это вершина мысли
<FuryChaplain> аимп это нормальный плеер с поиском, адекватными плейлистами, конфигурациями клавиш
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: так же как и дедбиф
<skai-falkorr> и так же как и экзайл
<skai-falkorr> так же как и баньши
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, неправда. mpd прсто сложный в освоении, а mocp вообще практически гуёвый
<skai-falkorr> и ритмбокс
<skai-falkorr> а еще у них много плюсов дополнительных
<artus> FuryChaplain, зачем тебе конфигурации клавиш в аимпе?
<hivemind> Плагины, например
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: мпд - демон.он не сложный в освоении.в конфиге указал папку с музыкой и все
<FuryChaplain> удобно песни удалять
<hivemind> artus, ну в аимпе я тоже юзал, да и в ритмбоксе юзаю хоткеи
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: так же как и везде.удалить из библиотки, или удлить с диска умеют практически все
<artus> FuryChaplain, mpd+mpc , и вперед на хоткеи mpc play/pause.... вешать
<FuryChaplain> демон это типа службы в винде?
<artus> нафиг такие извраты ?
<hivemind> там + вперёд, - назад
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, типа процесса
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: а уж к демону моа любу. морду присобачить.и менять их.не меняя настроек и музыки
<FuryChaplain> процесс без окна?
<skai-falkorr> хоть консольную, хоть гуевую
<artus> FuryChaplain, типа того
<hivemind> skai-falkorr, а, то есть mpd без морды не пашет
<artus> FuryChaplain, причем играть будет независимо от того запустил ты иксы или нет
<hivemind> значит не врёт педивикия
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: пашет.но это демон.
<skai-falkorr> гугли что такое демон
<skai-falkorr> и зачем он нужен
<hivemind> уже гуглил
<artus> FuryChaplain, да и управлялок гуевых к нему вагон
<skai-falkorr> artus: и маленькая тележка консольных
<skai-falkorr> плюс вебморда хорошая в виде плагина для фф
<FuryChaplain> mocp будет играть без иксов?
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, если из под чистой консоли запустишь - будет
<artus> FuryChaplain, играть будет мзв
<artus> mpd
<artus> FuryChaplain, будет
<FuryChaplain> без иксов хоть музыка будет, это хорошо
<hivemind> А картинки и видео вроде без иксов не посмотришь?
<RAAI> всем привет. требуется помощъ
<kokand> hivemind: ави а досе запустить слабо?
<kokand> hivemind: ави в досе запустить слабо?
<skai-falkorr> !ask | RAAI
<ubuntuhelp> RAAI: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> !q | RAAI
<ubuntuhelp> RAAI: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<hivemind> понг
<skai-falkorr> !q1 | RAAI
<ubuntuhelp> RAAI: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: без иксов можно даже кино смотреть
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: вывод во фреймбуфер и в консоли смотри
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: а ави в досе попробуй запустить
<hivemind> У меня нет доса(пичаль)
<korvin> hivemind, фууу, лошара!
<korvin> =)
<skai-falkorr> @voice korvin
<skai-falkorr> korvin: нубяра еще куда не шло.но не ругайся и не оскорбляй на канале
<FuryChaplain> Установил мос ничего так, если я все сломаю, то будет музыка. Значит как минимум мп3 плеер из компа будет
<korvin> skai-falkorr, "нубяра" тут не подошло бы, имхо
<artus> mp3 зло
<skai-falkorr> korvin: се равно.не ругайся:)
<FuryChaplain> мп3 не зло, это кодек такой
<FuryChaplain> :)
<artus> я б сказал...
<skai-falkorr> artus: The various MP3-related patents expire on dates ranging from 2007 to 2017 in the U.S.[52] The initial near-complete MPEG-1 standard (parts 1, 2 and 3) was publicly available in December 6, 1991 as ISO CD 11172.[53][54]  In the United States, patents cannot claim inventions that were already publicly disclosed more than a year prior to the filing date, but for patents filed prior to June 8,
<skai-falkorr>  1995, submarine patents  made it possible to extend the effective lifetime of a patent through application extensions. Patents filed for anything disclosed in ISO CD 11172 a year or more after its publication are questionable; if only the known MP3 patents filed by December 1992 are considered, then MP3 decoding may be patent free in the US by December 2012.
<korvin> флудер =)
<skai-falkorr> artus: в дкабре 2012 оно перестанет быть злом
<skai-falkorr> вот причина конца света:))
<artus> skai-falkorr, однако)
<bggooo> братцы помогите плиз, уже не знаю что делать стоял у меня веб-сервер в своей сети внешник был 188.243.251.19 сегодня зарегал себе хостинг IP веб-сервера стал 81.222.215.83 все днс-ки поправил все как надо вроде, но из своей сети сервер видится вот так http://paste.ubuntu.com/5812
<bggooo> 28/ снаружи вот так http://paste.ubuntu.com/581225/ естесна из своей сети к нему через браузер подключится не могу, из-за чего это может быть? Подскажите :))
<bggooo> блин  http://paste.ubuntu.com/581228/ вот так
<bggooo> Проверьте кто нить еще зайдите на goodguys.su там должен стоять дефолтный wordpress
<bggooo> есть ли там вообще че нит ь:)
<FuryChaplain> вордпресс есть
<bggooo> может просто подождать?
<RAAI> оу! сколько живых))))) гугель устал от моих запросов. стоит ubuntu 2.6.35-27 zoneminder 1.24.2 видеоплата работает в tvtime и других приложениях. на зонемайндере черный экран и девайсы красные. права на видео0 777  kernel.shmmax = 167772160 но при запросе cat /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax 33554432 соответствен
<FuryChaplain> сколько времени прошло?
<bggooo> пока все днск-ки обновятся
<bggooo> с утра делал
<FuryChaplain> подожди
<bggooo> часов 12 короче
<FuryChaplain> ночь впереди
<bggooo> ок, я тоже думаю, а то уже чет кисло становится :)
<RAAI> http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11927 но там сюся
<RAAI> у кого есть мысли?
<FuryChaplain> Я нуб, я не могу помочь
<RAAI> *WALL*
<skai-falkorr> RAAI: ядро обновлял?
<skai-falkorr> RAAI: попробуй поставить 38 ядро
<RAAI> да, последнее
<skai-falkorr> на сусефоруме как раз и советуют ставить ядро новее
<skai-falkorr> RAAI: последнее - 38.а у тя 35
<RAAI> это из нестабильных получается?
<skai-falkorr> 38 уже стабильное
<skai-falkorr> его вот вчера релизнули
<RAAI> хм.. странная убунта... сама не хочет обновлять. ладно, попробую.
<skai-falkorr> RAAI: а ты почитай про политику ядра для релизов
<RAAI> честно говоря сейчас этим забивать голову не вижу смысла
<skai-falkorr> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ для таких как ты отдельно
<skai-falkorr> лежат ядра прошлых и будущих релизов
<skai-falkorr> в деб пакетах уже
<FuryChaplain> как ядро ставить?
<FuryChaplain> точнее что тут качать? :)
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: а ты подумай
<FuryChaplain> заманчиво
<artus> хы, в кернелчеке 38е ядро видит, значит таки зарелизилось )
<FuryChaplain> а ядра можно удалить через синаптик, как проги?
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык линус то написал же новость об этом\
<skai-falkorr> http://kernel.org/
<artus> FuryChaplain, можно
<FuryChaplain> как я понимаю нужно качать 1 пакет с header и один с image под дистр убунты?
<artus> блин, собирать или нет , вот в чем вопрос)
<FuryChaplain> готовый лежит, я уже устанавливаю :)
<FuryChaplain> ммм, полоска :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: ставлю +v что он не поставит правильно
<FuryChaplain> кто не поставит?
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: ты
<FuryChaplain> :) спасибо за высокую оценку
<skai-falkorr> ничего личного
<skai-falkorr> вот перезагрузись с новым ядром и докажи
<skai-falkorr> что я неправ
<artus> эх, оно конечно ломает пересобирать дрова на видео , но фиг с ним )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а нафига пересобирать?
<skai-falkorr> dkms же
<artus> хоть посмотрю чего новенького добавили )
<skai-falkorr> поставь
<FuryChaplain> в консоли dpkg - i  установка всех пакетов в папке, да?
<artus> skai-falkorr, модуль к видео
<skai-falkorr> artus: дкмс поставь
<skai-falkorr> artus: повторю
<artus> четь не хочет оно дкмситцо
<skai-falkorr> ати?
<PREdatOR_> skai-falkorr, поставил darkstat, нра. Только хочется графика нагрузки каждого хоста в сети =)
<artus> да не, нвидиа
<PREdatOR_> А в нём показывается только определенного интерфейса ...
<skai-falkorr> artus: она сегда дкмсилась нормально
<skai-falkorr> artus: если не с оффсайта
<skai-falkorr> PREdatOR_: я ведь специльно тебе не подсказывал, чтобы ты мне не отчитывался.нафига ты мне это рассказываешь?
<artus> да не, из реп
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну демьян сломал дкмс
<artus> есть такое
<skai-falkorr> artus: я им всегда не доверял.с тех пор как даж по инструкции с вики моя вафля не завелась - я им не верю
<FuryChaplain> что то ядра долго устанавливаются, скучновато
<Sergey_IT> что значит - долго?
<FuryChaplain> все, я пошел ребутится
<skai-falkorr> artus: готов поддержать ставку?
<artus> ))
<artus> злой ты )
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: ну че?uname -a сделай и покажи
<FuryChaplain> ну все, установилось
<FuryChaplain> Linux %compName% 2.6.38-020638-generic #201103151303 SMP Tue Mar 15 14:33:40 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<artus> не, толку от того что ты поставил дефолтную дебку )
<FuryChaplain> :D
<hivemind> А как собрать qutim через git?
<skai-falkorr> FuryChaplain: все оборудование работает?дрова?вафля?
<hivemind> Исходники есть
<artus> hivemind, на форум кутима, там расписано
<FuryChaplain> все работает, а что ожидали ? я могу три пакета поставить, это не тяжело :)
<hivemind> нашёл
<FuryChaplain> собирать самому, в следующий раз
<hivemind> Уууу...
<hivemind> Это больно
<hivemind> Не собрать мне через git
<hivemind> Нужно qt4...100МБ
<hivemind> до завтра качать буду
<hivemind> ну нафиг
<skai-falkorr> @mode + q hivemind
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q hivemind
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q hivemind*
<skai-falkorr> @mode -q hivemind
<skai-falkorr> вот так
<skai-falkorr> @voice hivemind
<FuryChaplain> что это было?
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: ьуш флудить - лишу голоса
<hivemind> оар
<skai-falkorr> !enter > hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> и выучи это наизусть
<artus> нафиг зобанить и всех делов )
<hivemind> rm ~/otche_nash
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты прав.этот флудист неисправим
<hivemind> Я больше не буду!
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: последний шанс
<artus> hivemind, и как бе обходы молчанок с твоей стороны чтоб я видел в первый и последний раз )
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: потом я отойду в сторону и предоставлю твою судьбу артусу
<hivemind> artus, я обходил q? Аа, всё, понял, реконнектнулся же
<good-cop> hivemind: я ж за тебя.я тя понимаю.но правила есть правила
<Eyespot> У мя qutim, и это окно чата совсем закрывается если его закрыть и в контактах нет канала. Подскажите:)
<artus> батарея
<hivemind> Eyespot, чего?
<Eyespot> как канал в контакты или как это называется добавить?
<artus> hivemind, если выключить свет темно, подскажите)
<Eyespot> Если днем то нет)
<artus> пользовать иркоклиенты а не непонятно что
<hivemind> :D
<artus> Eyespot, если тебе днем выключить свет то тоже темно будет)
<Eyespot> Я один тут что ли такой на qutim?
<razor96> Eyespot: я раньше с него сидел, там кажись каналы нельзя добавлять
<Eyespot> один
<hivemind> Пока да
<Eyespot> Ок, я например могу передать файл на квип, на что перейти и не потерять эту возможность?
<FuryChaplain> новое ядро в 100500 раз быстрее старого
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, пересобрал уже шоле?
<FuryChaplain> я не пересобирал, просто нашел деб и поставил :)
<hivemind> Так
<hivemind> Стоп. Разве можно поставить ядро через dpkg?!
<FuryChaplain> а нет разве? Оно было в виде деб
<hivemind> Ааа... *кххм*...
<artus> хех, а мне еще 20ть мин тянуть исходники )
<FuryChaplain> самосбор лучше, да?
<artus> ну у меня они всяко шустрее
<artus> в отличии от того что можно в репах взять
<FuryChaplain> :)
<FuryChaplain> я еще маленький, чтобы сам собирать
<hivemind> artus, по идее ведь самому-то ядро пересобрать эффективнее?
<fesck> кто знает как закладки chromiuma синхронизировать с сервером???
<Sergey_IT> собирать надо, когда это надо
<hivemind> Вот блин, вообще первый раз слышу, что ядро можно просто взять и поставить
<|san4o|> hivemind: ну про увеличение быстродействия самособраных ядер еще можно пофлудить, чаще собирают чтобы просто разобратся что к чему ..)
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Там пересборщик ядра псевдографический вроде, да?
<|san4o|> hivemind: ты о menuconfig ?
<hivemind> Ага
<|san4o|> hivemind: можна и им не пользоватся, если великий гуру то напрямую конфиг править ))
<artus> есть и графический)
<hivemind> |san4o|, gentoo-way?
<|san4o|> artus: неужели сделали полность гуишную морду для этих целей ?
<|san4o|> hivemind: crazy way
<artus> |san4o|, )) дык )
<hivemind> А зачем он полностью гуёвый, если псевдографика есть?
<hivemind> |san4o|, а сколько ядро весит? Которое ты качал?
<FuryChaplain> где можно патчи или еще что для ядра взять?
<|san4o|> hivemind: ты о исходниках ? я уже давно таким не страдаю, раньше интерестно было посмотреть что да как...
<hivemind> |san4o|, не, ты же вроде дебку качал
<hivemind> |san4o|?
<|san4o|> hivemind: ты меня с кемто перепутал
<|san4o|> я ни о каких деб пакетах не говорил
<hivemind> |san4o|, а, точно
<FuryChaplain> я говорил
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, сколько весит .deb ядра, что ты скачал?
<FuryChaplain> 34 мб +11 мб headers
<hivemind> во я нубяра
<hivemind> FuryChaplain, что за headers?
<FuryChaplain> если бы я знал, там было linux-image_многоцифр_и_букв и linux-headers-цифриибуквы
<FuryChaplain> ну я все поставил :)
<Sergey_IT> hivemind, это для великого С языка
<FuryChaplain> но они ведь тоже нужны
<hivemind> Sergey_IT, типа шоб работал?
<FuryChaplain> вот я тут брал http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/
<fesck> кто знает как редактировать меню Переход?
<fesck> нужно удалить некоторые елементы
<Sergey_IT> hivemind, это чтоб если что-то собирать, хидера нужны
<Sergey_IT> fesck, все меню мучаешь?
<fesck> нет, команды смотрю
<hivemind> вернулся
<Andante> hivemind, успел +в заработать?
<haliava> dmesg выдает такое: [20158.820030] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple time поставил 3d acceleration, это из-за этого?
<hivemind> Andante, да
<hivemind> За !enter
<Andante> пффф... Я тоже люблю так писать. :)
<haliava> теперь у меня есть файл .drirc в юзер папке, но осталось вот это libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory. как исправить?
<haliava> помогите, инет тупит жутко, не могу гуглить
<Andante> hivemind, кутим-то собрал?
<hivemind> Andante, в данный момент качаю doxygen (зависимость)
<Andante> наверное oxygen
<Andante> ну и так вообще это тоже можно было из реп поставить.
<razor96> охуген.... х)
<hivemind> Andante, не, у меня  именно doxyhen
<hivemind> *g
<Andante> это две разные вещи просто
<hivemind> Я его из реп и ставлю
<Andante> и doxygen зависимость опциональная
<hivemind> Andante, не знаю, у меня cmake на doxygen ругался
<hivemind> -- Checking for Doxygen...
<hivemind> -- Could NOT find Doxygen  (missing:  DOXYGEN_EXECUTABLE)
<Andante> правильно, надо было сказать ему что ты его не хочешь
<hivemind> Блин, а как? Я всё по инструкции с сайта делаю
<Andante> Да бог его знает, у меня это автоматом делается. Наверное можно как-то заставить cmake показать список допустимых аргументов.
<Andante> что-то типа cmake help
<black_ru> Andante, ага ты и тут
<hivemind> Я без аргументов cmake делал
<Andante> black_ru, Я везде и нигде. Я альфа и омега, первый и последний.
<Andante> hivemind, я догадался
<hivemind> Я просто всего примерно месяц на линухе
<Andante> Что-нибудь еще что мне НЕ нужно знать?
<hivemind> Andante, нет )
<Andante> У меня это делается так USE="-doc" emerge qutim :-P
<hivemind> Andante, аа :D
<Andante> hivemind, Переходи ко мне на темную сторону!
<Andante> Люк, я твой отец.
<hivemind> Andante, как минимум после полугода юзанья бубунты:D
<black_ru> Andante, пропагандируешь конкурирующую ОС
<Andante> зачем?
<black_ru> БАН
<Andante> black_ru, ОС у нас одна, linux.
<Andante> Я пропагандирую пакетный менеджер, который вполне реально к убунте прикрутить.
<black_ru> Нет, это скрытая реклама генту на канале убунту
<black_ru> в бан
<Andante> black_ru, Напиши комплейн модераторам.
<Andante> skai|offline, например
<hivemind> black_ru, у него блат походу. Тока тссс...
<hivemind> :D
<Andante> hivemind, Переходи к нам. У нас есть печеньки. :)
<black_ru> Andante,  у тебя есть шанс доказать, что ты не еретик, скажи, что убунту у тбея в виртуалке и тебя помлуют
<Andante> Нет! Я не отрекусь от своей генты. ;)
<artus> @voice Andante
<artus> Andante, ты каналом не ошибсо?
<hivemind> О, инквизиция
<Andante> artus, Я человеку помогаю кутим собирать. В убунте.
<haliava> сусю сломал, меня помилуют?
<Andante> artus, Problem with that, officer?
<Andante> artus, Линукс есть линукс, а саппорт есть саппорт. :)
<black_ru> hivemind, не верь... Только и будешь компилить ночами, читать маныи консультировать всех подряд, потому что все будут думать , что ты гуру
<black_ru> а на самом деле обман
<hivemind> Эх, ладно, я спать пошёл. А то после 12 траффик удваивается((
<black_ru> иллюзия свободы управления системой
<Andante> Гм... а у всех наоборот делится пополам.
<skrishi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Andante> haliava, А у тебя что сломано?
<Andante> А то мне скучно.
<Andante> А делать что-то осмысленное влом...
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: мне больше нравиться когда ты синий )) привычнее ))
<skrishi> ой. всмысли ник синий )
<haliava> Andante: мучаюсь с видюхой, косяки с gl
<Andante> покажи Xorg.0.log
 * skrishi думает не порыться ли в интернете по поводу окраски ников в пиджине?
<haliava> Andante:  ща запостю
<|100500> Вот так. И плюсик в тему.
<|100500> artus, такой уж я. Во всем найду плюсы.
<|100500> или по крайней мере один плюс.
<artus> это лечитцо )
<|100500> artus, баззкиллер :(
<|100500> artus, Murderator. :)
<artus> )
<Andante> Ну! Где мой лог?
<Andante> А то щас пойду на мандрива-ру :)
<haliava> Andante: постит еще
<artus> вручную переписывает)
<haliava> Andante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581300/ вот Xorg.0.log
<haliava> инет корявый
<haliava> зато холявный
<dmay> то есть "я бужу жрать гамно, потому что забесплатно"?
<Andante> ну а где ошибка-то? Судя по логам все хорошо.
<haliava> другого нет потому-что
<Andante> А ошибку ты показывал это где было?
<haliava> компиз не запускается с минимальными украшениями, скажите хоть тогда что на интеле 845 он вообще работать не будет
<Andante> Может и не будет.
<artus> haliava, а тебе file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory. вообше о чем нить говорит?
<Andante> [  1004.444] (EE) intel(0): [DRI2] DRI2SwapComplete: bad drawable я вот единственное что вижу
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен
<artus> темболее на 845м )
<Andante> А этот файл вообще чей по идее? Компизовский?
<haliava> artus: говорить что этого нету
<Andante> haliava, ну создай ему этот файл ))
<artus> нуу... и вывод какой?
<Andante> Пусть радуется.
<Andante> не то чтоб я крупный спец по компизу...
<artus> но, он или работает или нет )
<Andante> Я последний раз видел работающий компиц в мандриве 2008, и работал он отвратно, надо сказать.
<haliava> artus: так не знаю зачем он там, ведь он чем-то создается, вот файл .drirc создался когда установил 3d acceleration
<Andante> haliava, #touch /etc/drirc
<haliava> и почему libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i915_dri.so если модуль есть
<artus> haliava, что такое  3d acceleration и зачем ты его ставил?
<haliava> artus: чтобы конфиг был
<artus> и причем тут i915_dri.so к 845му интелу?
<haliava> а другого нету к 845
<artus> угу, машинка не заводитцо, а повешу ка я елоечку пахучую, может это решит мои проблемы с движком, оригинально )
<haliava> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo про i915 говорит
<Andante> а должен про 810 говорить, я думаю.
<artus> как минимум
<Sergey_IT> haliava, на форумах обсуждения читал?
<haliava> ну вот, хоть что-то
<haliava> Sergey_IT: читал, решение не нашел
<Sergey_IT> artus, в обсуждениях 845 почему-то 915 упоминается (
<haliava> и ядра все перепробовал
<Sergey_IT> haliava, поставь нвидиа...
<haliava> dmesg стал выводить строчки [20158.820030] [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple time
<haliava> критично это или нет, не знаю, ответов не нашел
<Sergey_IT> haliava, поставь нвидиа...
<haliava> нет на этой матери агп, только встроенка
<haliava> не впаяли, забыли китайцы видимо
<artus> haliava, слабо ж ты гуглил ) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128253
<haliava> не понятно почему glxgears выдает не больше 60фпс, хотя у людей с такой же картой 500 как минимум
<Andante> потому что glxgears не бенчмарк
<Andante> это раз. И потому что фпс у него равен частоте обновления экрана. Это два.
<haliava> понятно
<haliava> как blacklist посмотреть?
<revangel> Всем привет
<haliava> спасибо artus забыл сказать, этой темы не видел
<skrishi> ку
<revangel> Если процессор не поддерживается, кулер заведётся?
<Andante> нет, стоять будет
<revangel> Значит поддерживается...
<Andante> А если коврик для мышки не поддерживается, колесико прокрутки будет работать?
<revangel> Будет)
<Andante> Вот твой вопрос из той же серии.
<Sergey_IT> во оперов колбасит ))
<artus> это все матрица )
<Sergey_IT> перезагрузка?
<artus> ога)
<dmay> опокалипсис!
<haliava> artus: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<haliava>  xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 : Зависит: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.5.99.901) что опять не так сделал?
<artus> haliava, use aptitude
<haliava> о, темный лес вообще
<artus> ну как тебе сказать, учитывая что на эту карточку последний раз обращали внимание еще на джанти, то ...
<artus> грубо говоря тебе не светит )
<haliava> понятно, но чувак то доволен остался судя по постам, видео то у него такое же
<artus> ну поставь себе 9.04 и тоже радуйся )
<haliava> xserver-xorg-video-intel удалить надо чтобы xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 поставить?
<haliava> ладно, нубу нубская смерть, пошел вешаться
<Sergey_IT> успехов )
<haliava> если грузится каждый раз с разными ядрами, то со таршими, то с младшими как отразится это на системе, не поломаю?
<dmay> ура! ура! одним нубом на планете меньше!
<haliava> все бы радоваться, а мне вот печалько
<dmay> ничоничо. ради общественного блага это святое
<haliava> что-то после аптитуда какие-то обновления секюрити полезли, xserver-xorg-video-intel обновился
<artus> а вот кто знает как по быстрому расшарить папочку по http? ))
<artus> могу подсказать)
<dmay> фигня ваши хттп
<dmay> тут ТАКОЕ свершилось наконец
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/DpnYeiTV7pw
<dmay> хотя на типа-выпуклом таскбаре смотрится убого, канешн
<artus> дык
<artus> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<artus> и всех дело
<artus> да рррррррр.... че за фигня такая
<byrus_> доброго времени суток
<byrus_> есть кто живой ) ?
<skrishi> не
<Volkodav> ни разу
<byrus_> поставил на глюз ubuntu и сейчас открываются все сайты кроме google
<byrus_> посоветуйте что сделать или куда смотреть чтобы регить проблему
<Volkodav> google фпотку
<Nor8> 3-ий гном ставил кто-нибудь на 10.10, как работает?
<fesck> меню переход как редактировать подскажите
<Nor8>  byrus_: А глюз у нас что?
<fesck> нужно удалить пару элементов
<byrus_> шлюз
<Nor8> byrus_: Чтобы гугль открывался, нужно такой же убунтуй как у гугль иметь, с блэкджэком и так далее
<Volkodav> ого чё за шлюз ?
<dmay> byrus_: поздравляю! ты 10000ый официально забаненый на гугле!
<dmay> byrus_: а вообще - вспоминай чего конфигурял после того как поставил
<Nor8> byrus_: Если все по умолчанию все стоит, то банить не должно, но возможно гугль рассматривает тебя как спамера, запросов много шлет по умолчанию
<byrus_> пинг проходит, так же проходит запро telnet google.ru 80( потом делая GET /  )
<artus> у тебя и буквы то не все проходят)
<Nor8> ))
<skrishi> artus: можно в приват к тебе? )) с вопросом по php )
<dmay> не! давай сюда вопрос. заодно поиздеваемся над пыхпыхниками ^__^'
<skrishi> незя так.. правилами запрещено кажись )
<skrishi> артус кажись опять ушёл ось ковырять )))
<artus> да валяй уже сюда
<dmay> унижать пыхпыхников тоже нельзя. зато забанют и можно баиньки )
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> ну из меня пхпшник никакой на самом деле ))
<artus> я всеравно в пехепе ни в зуб ногой )
<dmay> а умных пехепешников вообще всего двое. один из них его придумал, а второй просто шизофреник
<skrishi> короче есть форма и обработчик формы.. но на сайтах он показывается типа хтмл код и пчп код.. а мне их этого нужно сделать 2 функции )
<skrishi> одна из которых будет выводить форму, а вторая обрабатывать её )
<artus> сочуствую)
<dmay> skrishi: срочно переходи на питон! пехепе ужа начало влиять на твой моск!!!11
<skrishi> не смешно )) блин.. на Текспатенте условие какоето идиотское, типа если один написал плагин, то больши никто не пишет.. а в мем плагинах дырок немерено (
<skrishi> особо много в мем_симпле_регистр
<artus> сколько я слов ругательных новых узнал) уууу)))
<skrishi> везёт.. а я скоро с ним свехнусь ужо
<skrishi> блин.. движок шустрый, и в принципе, удобный, но блин.. умучится можно если пытаешься сделать пользовательскую сторону сайта
<artus> нефиг пользователям угождать) обойдутцо)
<skrishi> да это не угождение, а идея.. на какомнибудь типа друпала, я думаю давно бы всё сделал.. но он гад ресурсов жрёт немерено (
<artus> кто?
<artus> друпал?????????
<skrishi> artus: ладно, прости что потревожил
<skrishi> угу
<artus> эм.. а твое сколько ж кушает тогда ?
<skrishi> ну на локалке раза в 3 меньше )
<skrishi> помоему )
<skrishi> ну и можно выстроить так что бы запросов было да базу не более 15-20 с пользовательским интерфейсом на не админской стороне
<artus> тебе это все хостить на первом пне чтоль надо?
<skrishi> а я что знаю какие там пни? ) я как-то пока не созрел ещё за сервак платить )) вот когда перевалит за 6000 обращений, тогда и подумаю.. но это ой не скоро будет )
<skrishi> толи я глупость сморозил, толи я нашему админу мозг высосал =)))))
<artus> xD
<inkvizitor68sl> ппц
<inkvizitor68sl> инет отвалился
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-17
<me11er[web]> привет народ
<me11er[web]> че хотел спросить то, UNR из убунты можно поставить? консольно?
<svarog> Парни, выручайте) наускорял епть систему, както отключил иконки на рабочем стале в убунте теперь даже меню правой кнопкой не вызывается... не знаю как включить
<me11er[web]> Ubuntu Netbook Remix (он же Edition)
<dmay> me11er[web]: всё можно, главное пакетик нужный вычислить
<me11er[web]> dmay thx, поду вычислять
<me11er[web]> при этом старая останется? при логине выбор будет?
<dmay> ахз
<me11er[web]> ща ядро обновится, пойду в кеше поищу
<dmay> не ну шо за моральный урод темы для убунты рисует, а? куда они нышный клирлук дели? (
<dmay> *няшный
<me11er[web]> уы
<me11er[web]> апт-кеш выдал "ubuntu-netbook - The Ubuntu Netbook system" по серчу, ставить? =)
<dmay> ну рискни
<me11er[web]> ну... с богом)
<me11er[web]> жаль зеркало внутрисетевое на репы админ снял наш, с убу-сервер на арч перелез сервак и поднять лопата зеркалы,
<dmay> сволачи, даже минт умудрились изуродовать, проклятущие красноглазики >.<
<me11er[web]> уы))
<me11er[web]> ставил себе MeeGo, понравилась, только софта недостает критически, удобно, но лазить собирать пакеты не хочется
<me11er[web]> не умею еще)
<me11er[web]> кстате, есть гайд толковый по компилю из сорцов?
<me11er[web]> рестарт... нетбук влез
<dmay> вот вы можете себе представить, когда был пятый минт?
<dmay> а?
<dmay> а это был последний линукс с культурной дефолтной графической темой >.<
<dmay> lfkmit yfxfkjcm uhzpyjt vfrjk.,cndj b dt,ldfyjkmcndj (
<dmay> дельше началось грязное маколюбство и вебдванольтво (
<dmay> вот где счас ту тему найти, а? пятилетней(ппц какой я старый) давности?
<me11er[web]_> отходил, кин хист
<me11er[web]_> маки конечно вещь, потрогал macPC, macBook, и Air, и pad, эмоций много, но цена не радует)
<dmay> вот латентный макофилов на канале не хватало...
<me11er[web]_> опять этот Empathy, как он меня бесит
<me11er[web]_> да я не фанат маков) но все таки чето в них интересное есть) поковырять можно
<me11er[web]_> "Фотовидеобудка Cheese" - чего? печеньки? будки?
<me11er[web]_> почему Empathy в Jab-чате не отправляет сообшения короче 3символов+2пробела? никто не знает?
<mva|airport> потому, что эмпати
<mva|airport> этим все сказано
<me11er[web]_> ассоциируется с уг?
<me11er[web]_> кто что юзает? пиг?
<mva|airport> в нем столько глюков и костылей, что без слез или мата о нем говорить трудно
<me11er[web]_> "перспективный" =))
<mva|airport> взяли такую хорошую библиотеку libtelepathy и сделали на  ней такое говно ;(
<mva|airport> пиджин, к слову, не шибко лучше
<me11er[web]_> сделай лучше (с)
<me11er[web]_> гажим?
<mva|airport> нет
<dmay> о, слушайте, я ж в линупсе, я ж могу вичат поставить!
<mva|airport> что, нет тулкитов кроме гтк? :)
<dmay> хотя ну нафег, я теперь домохозяйка-мышевод
<me11er[web]_> а что есть? я нуб просто
 * mva|airport для джаббера пока ничего лучше пси+ со всеми плагинами не видел
<skrishi> dmay: это почему?
<dmay> потому что влом мне вичат ставить если есть квассель с готовым конфигом
<me11er[web]_> пси есть под убу? в репах? дайте два
<mva|airport> была
<me11er[web]_> ху из вичат? чтото знакомое
<mva|airport> в крайнем случае никто не запрещает скачать дебки с сайта
<mva|airport> а вичат - консольный ирц-клиент на нкурсах
<skrishi> а ещё можно написать самому ))))
<mva|airport> очень няшный, надо сказать :) но на моëм н900 почти не юзабельный :)
<me11er[web]_> а вспомнил, у меня на старом провайдере анутрисети торчал
<me11er[web]_> внутрисети*
<me11er[web]_> потом dc++ влепили, и все рады
<mva|airport> что у тебя внутри сети торчало?!?
<me11er[web]_> ну а что, когда у провайдера 3мбит канал ростелекома в который долбятся >300 человек, хоть локалка радовала
<me11er[web]_> viChat, хотя может не вичат, я уж непомню
<dmay> http://www.linuxmint.com/img/screenshots/elyssa/mintassistant.png
<dmay> опознайте кто нить граф тему?
<me11er[web]_> кеды фу)
<mva|airport> me11er[web]_, ты что-то путаешь. у вас скорее стояло вендоговно "вайперс чат"
<me11er[web]_> мб-мб
<mva|airport> me11er[web]_, а мы про weechat
<dmay> где кеды какие кеды?
<mva|airport> это консольный irc-клиент
<me11er[web]_> понятно
<me11er[web]_> я просто минт в глаза не видел, махивает на кеды
<mva|airport> хм... до окончания регистрации 40 минут, а самолет еще не сел
<mva|airport> втф
<mva|airport> а, не, уже посадка
<mva|airport> что-то я пропустил ее с вами :)
<mva|airport> пойду в самолет :)
<me11er[web]_> я после альтлинупса, когда практику по специальности в школе проходил, кде терпеть не могу.
<me11er[web]_> бб чо
<me11er[web]_> никогда не летал самолетами, интересно в апортах есть халявный вифи)
<mva|airport> есть
<mva|airport> по крайней мерое в томске
<mva|airport> :)
<mva|airport> я вот уже в автобусе сижу, а пока не отцепился
<me11er[web]_> куда собираешься лететь то?
<mva|airport> домой, в нерезиновск
<mva|airport> :)
<me11er[web]_> понятно, а что в томске? работа?
<mva|airport> жена :)
<mva|airport> и двое сыновей ;)
 * skrishi победил )
<me11er[web]_> жена дети эт хорошо
<dmay> так. марафет навели. как теперь включить этот хваленый юнити?
<me11er[web]_> unity3d?
<me11er[web]_> прикольно, пси даже определяет какие транпорты я юзаю, иконки контактам выставляет
<mva|airport> дык :)
<mva|airport> она и не такое умеет ;)
<me11er[web]_> судя по спискам плагинов по дефолту, которые еще можно включить, то там функционал ох***ный, будем ковырять
<me11er[web]_> через 4часа на учебу
<me11er[web]_> а х с ней
<me11er[web]_> домой поеду
<mva|airport> me11er[web]_, не матерись :)
<me11er[web]_> оке
<me11er[web]_> надоело в общаге торчать
<me11er[web]_> netbook edition юзабельный, на нем и останусь
<me11er[web]_> удобне десктопной
<mva|airport> :)
<me11er[web]_> но чето пакос на ios такой сильный
<me11er[web]_> слева приложения, менюшки в статусбаре
<me11er[web]_> хм
<mva|airport> чота фигня какая-то
<mva|airport> уже 20 минут, как все должны сидеть в самолете
<mva|airport> а все еще држат в буферной зоне
<mva|airport> гадость :(
<me11er[web]_> бывает
<me11er[web]_> так, как перетащить окно за экран? кнопок не вижу, монитор не фонтан
<me11er[web]_> так, с мессенджером разобрались, едем дальше
<me11er[web]_> кто что посоветует на счет музыки? ритмбокс всегда напрягал
<mva|airport> ура
 * mva|airport исчезает
<me11er[web]_> удачного полета
<mva|airport> мерси
 * skrishi трутуту
<skrishi> =)
<_GerarD_> Есть кто живой?
<_GerarD_> Ребят, что может быть? Хочу присоединиться к конференции скайпа с браузера... при нажатии на конференцию игнорит
<_GerarD_> Что может быть?
<iiicyg> Привет.
<AndreX> iiicyg: привет. чё сломал?
<zizitop> палец
<AndreX> zizitop: ну спальцем не сюда идут
<iiicyg> Да не.
<iiicyg> Просто везде уже забанили.
<iiicyg> Одна Убунту-ру осталась.
<zizitop> )
<AndreX> а тут решил побаловаться, понятно...
<zizitop> iiicyg, и тут ненадолго наверное
<iiicyg> Наверное, эх.
<kamyshovyy> ку
<iiicyg> Привет.
<zizitop> dimm:  я всегда знал, что ты в душе убунтолог ;)
<dimm> zizitop, :-)
<zizitop> но на ы390 она не пойдёт :)
<dimm> здравствуй
<zizitop> привет
<^DEMOSS^> добрик )
<saboteur> Ðóññêèå?
<rewned> привет
<saboteur> êîäèðîâêà...
<ubuntuhelp> saboteur! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<saboteur> ponyal uje!
<saboteur> Izvinite
<saboteur> Проверка свзяи
<saboteur> Товарищи, регистрироваться здесь нужно?
<Alisher> Всё! Разобрался, зарегестрировался.
<Alisher> Доброго времени суток всем!
<Alisher> Привет из "солнечного" Ташкента
<Alisher> 1
<^DEMOSS^> i have a problem, when i wanna install CMS  - DLE ( Data Life Engine ) on my new host ( squeeze + mariadb ) i have next problem http://pastebin.com/d5HNfXrB
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, неправильная дата 0000-00-00.... И что?
<^DEMOSS^> rfr z gjyzk jy yt vj;tn pfbyrkelbnm lfyyst d nf,kbwe &
<^DEMOSS^> как я понял он не может заинклудить данные в таблицу ?
<SergeyIT> а я думаю нет такой даты
<Alisher> Вы про что?
<SergeyIT> в представлении мускула - глянь в хелпе
<^DEMOSS^> дак цмс сама все пишет в базу
<Alisher> я себе iptraf поставил! вот только не знаю, как сохранять или на распечатку можно всё вывести, что бы, если что, провайдеру в нос ткнуть
<^DEMOSS^> это не мускуль
<Alisher> Неее, мускул не по мне
<^DEMOSS^> это форка от михаэля - мария
<^DEMOSS^> хотя там минимальные отклонения
<^DEMOSS^> сам он ушел, на хостинг встало нормально - на локальный сервер не становится
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, вообще-то и в нашем календаре такой даты не может быть - не было 0 года
<^DEMOSS^> значит кмс не может получить дату от хоста ?
<^DEMOSS^> походу чото с запросами
<SergeyIT> это я не в курсе (
<^DEMOSS^> и на канале марии все спят *(
<^DEMOSS^> ладно - попробую в вирте с ленни и мускулом, потом на втором но уже с машкой
<Prizrak> доброго времени суток.
<Prizrak> есть маленький вопрос.
<Prizrak> у Qutim при работе замечаються задержки отображения входящих и исходящих сообщений и подвисание окон(
<AndreySH> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, решение такой проблемы: мышка a4tech x7 через некоторое время после установки убунты перестали работать кнопки, корсор двигается, но на нажатие кнопки не реагирует(
<AndreySH> причем на нажитие всех кнопок
<AndreySH> мышку проверил под виндой, мышка робит
<zizitop> вот он, ваш дружелюбный линпус
<AndreX> это просто мышка не дружелюбная )
<|rapidsp|> мышь в консоли не нужна
<AndreySH> а причем тут консоль?
<AndreySH> ладно перефразирую попроще, прошу ответить ток тех, кто шарит и способоен аргументировать
<AndreX> x7 мышка не поддерживаеться бери x6 )
<Komok_Nervov> трям все
<Komok_Nervov> нужна помощь в поиске пакета
<|rapidsp|> забыл сказать имя пакета
<Komok_Nervov> krb5 - user 1.8.1+dfsg-2ubuntu0.1
<Komok_Nervov> bcrfk)
<Komok_Nervov> искал название)
<Komok_Nervov> ни где не могу найти, репозитории тож пробовал всякие, ни че ни где нет((
<|rapidsp|> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/krb5-user
<|rapidsp|> тока maverick
<Komok_Nervov> сча попробую
<Komok_Nervov> там пакет 1.8.1+dfsg-5ubuntu0.6, он не подходит
<Komok_Nervov> при установке пишет: мол, зависимости не удовлетворены
<|rapidsp|> попробуй из исходников собрать
<Komok_Nervov> кхм... я 0 в линуксе, тока пробую. как собирать из исходников не имею ни малейшего представления
<Komok_Nervov> не уж то такого пакета нет ни у кого ни где?!
<Komok_Nervov> раньше же был
<|rapidsp|> скорее всего он в 10.04 просто по другому называется
<Komok_Nervov> да, у меня 10.04
<Komok_Nervov> это что-то меняет?!
<|rapidsp|> ну да, пакет то для 10.10
<Komok_Nervov> тот который предложили?!
<|rapidsp|> да
<|rapidsp|> блин! ну поставь же sudo apt-get install krb5-user
<Komok_Nervov> я так и делаю. при установке именно этот пакет не ставиться
<|rapidsp|> просто в терминале
<Komok_Nervov> не может подруыиться к репозиторию
<Komok_Nervov> качаю вручную, тот что предложили, отказывается ставить
<|rapidsp|> есть такое
<Bars245> Всем здравствуйте! такая проблема, на сервере в кубунту настроен nfs сервер, с такой же машины подключаюсь нфс клиентом к серверу а когда захожу пишет отказанно в доступе
<|rapidsp|> Komok_Nervov: подожди немного, можт у них там просто че с сервером
<Bars245> в фстаб всё прописанно
<Bars245> другие работают нормально
<Bars245> подскажите пожалуйста в чом проблема
<Komok_Nervov> я уже второй день мучаюсь((
<|rapidsp|> Komok_Nervov: я сказал apt-get update и после этого загрузилось
<Komok_Nervov> спс, сча попробую
<SergeyIT> Komok_Nervov, этот пакет на днях обновился - апдейт нужен!
<Bars245> может кто знает почему по нфс не пускает на сервак?
<AndreX|OFF> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX|OFF, Fail!
<posterminal> test
<ubuntuhelp> posterminal, Понг.
<SergeyIT> тишина
<racc> обед =)
<SergeyIT> вселенский?
<racc> судя по всему, или фиеста после обеденная
<SergeyIT> сиеста
<|rapidsp|> вот
<racc> я думал как правильнее фиеста или сиеста :D
<bars245> не могу понять в чём дело
<bars245> только что установил кубунту
<bars245> не могу ни куда файл через долфин создать
<racc> bars245: где создать пытаешься? в каком каталоге
<bars245> в любом
<racc> в любом нельзя
<racc> только суперпользователь-админ может в любом
<vanch> Доброго всем дня, подскажите, каким образом сделать яркость монитора меньше минимума?
<racc> а пользователь просто только в своем домашнем каталоге
<bars245> в папке home  например
<bars245> просто создать файл не даёт а копирует туда
<bars245> и через офис всё норм
<racc> bars245: каталог /home не является каталогом пользователя, вот /home/username да является
<bars245> ну дада? я это и имел ввиду
<racc> хм, тогда рассказывай на каком разделе у тебя примонтирован /home
<bars245> ещё ворос по нфс прицепляю файловую систему сервера а он при открытии грит отказанно в доступе
<racc> и что там было до этого? home раздел другого дистра?
<bars245> ни чего не было я просто форматнул и установил
<bars245> ext3
<bars245> ещё ворос по нфс прицепляю файловую систему сервера а он при открытии грит отказанно в доступе
<bars245> ни кто не знает чтоли?
<racc> bars245: если оффис создает там файл или папку значит ок, дельфин не создает - копай настройки дельфина, и еще можно проверить права доступа к ваталогу
<racc> bars245: как цепляешь то???? файловую систему сервера и что за каталог цепляешь
<bars245> gh
<bars245> просто есть папка на сервере 2 пользователя пользуеться нормально
<bars245> тоже по нфс? прописываю всё как надо в фстаб
<racc> bars245: чем цепляешь? права доступа в этой папке какие?
<bars245> права доступа на сервере полные
<bars245> люди сидят нормально, записывают стирают
<bars245> цепляю консолью
<racc> bars245: а у тебя тоже из дельфина не получается?
<racc> bars245: например из консоли получается создать стереть файл в этом каталоге на сервере?
<bars245> хм из консоли не пробовал
<kamyshovyy> !рудз
<racc> bars245: другой программой?
<bars245> по смб подключаеться
<kamyshovyy> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<bars245> другой нету
<racc> bars245: из консоли попробуй
<SUFLEX> всем привет. не могу зайти на свой аккаунт в Гном. После ввода пароля и логина и подтверждения --- черный экран... и возврат на страницу авторизации. на другой аакаунт входит. и с терминала на первый пользователь тоже входит с другого
<racc> bars245: а тем же оффисом?
<racc> SUFLEX: ьыстрое решение это удалить все папки-файлы конфигов в твоем домашнем каталоге
<SUFLEX> то есть - пароль правильный
<racc> SUFLEX: но ты можешь потерять данные
<SUFLEX> racc это нельзя
<SUFLEX> racc допустить
<racc> SUFLEX: тогда выяснить надо что было сделано до эхтого что привело к такому и исправить
<SUFLEX> racc сегодня я принял обновления и все. после перезагрузки вот это вот
<racc> SUFLEX: я обычно такое лечил удалением конфигов в домашнем каталоге :D
<racc> SUFLEX: много обновлений?
<SUFLEX> racc это не лечение ). это удаление симптомов
<SUFLEX> racc 5 Мб
<bars245> а как из консоли на другом компе записать файл.
<bars245> ?
<SUFLEX> bars245 ssh
<racc> SUFLEX: а пакетов сколько примерно и помнишь какие-нибудь?
<posterminal> bars245 sshscp
<SUFLEX> racc не помню. у же так привык. что не глядя
<Viktor1> priv
<racc> bars245: если у тебя монтируется этот каталог то попробуй из-под своего юзера в консоли создать файл например : echo "test" >> /путь/до/каталога
<Viktor1> помогите плз
<SUFLEX> попробую перезагрузиться короче
<Viktor1> на индикаторе языка клавиатуры не отображаетсся текущая расскладка
<Viktor1> очень неудобно работать
<racc> SUFLEX: логи смотреть обновлений , вероятно обновления драйверов видео или графич сервера, может еще что и думать
<racc> Viktor1: так проблемно?
<Viktor1> да
<Viktor1> проблемно работать, если есть подсказка плз
<Viktor1> вместо флага или название страны, квадратик с красным знаком
<racc1> Viktor1: а что сам не смог разобраться почему не отображается раскладка?
<Viktor1> пробовал
<racc1> надо покушать
<saakashvili> artus|znc|, ты меня точно не банил? это hivemind. А то я ушёл с канала, и уже вот ночь и полодня зайти не могу %)
<Viktor1> Ааааа
<bars245> файл не создаёт
<SUFLEX> я решил задачу. Просто 2 раза подряд перезагрузил комп от ноги и ВСЕ!. работает
<Viktor> priv
<Viktor> pomogite ystanovit' indikator yazikov
<AndreX> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<Viktor> tol'ko angliiski ostalsya
<Viktor> nemogy perekly4itsa na rus
<AndreX> Viktor: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60823.0
<|rapidsp|> Viktor: добавь на панель аплет уведомлений чтоле...
<|rapidsp|> indicator aplet
<Viktor> dobavil aplet uvedoleniy
<Viktor> a raskladki klavi vse ravno net
<|rapidsp|> system -> preferences -> keyboard
<|rapidsp|> вкладка Layouts
<dimm> парни!
<dimm> а можно запустить систему таким образом чтобы сразу было несколько учеток с иксами открыто
<dimm> и потом переключаться между ними по нажатию ctrl-{f7,f8,f9,f10} ? :)
<Henoxek> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/25/%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D1%85
<Henoxek> почитай тут, может подойдет
<archam> как се казваш
<archam> ?
<artus> @mode -q hivemind*!*@*
<hivemind> artus, спасибо:)
<artus> hivemind, странно все это )
<hivemind> artus, да вот же )
<hivemind> Вроде как кроме тебя на канале опов не было
<hivemind> Видимо действительно глюк какой-то ))
<artus> на тебе 2 мута висело по ходу) нефиг было обходить , говорюже )
<hivemind> artus, я не специально, вылетел ^_^
<archam> как астанавит skype
<archam> ?
<hivemind> archam, killall skype
<hivemind> Не поможет - sudo killall skype
<archam> що такое killall skype
<archam> ?
<zizitop> dimm: конечно можно
<AndreX> убивает процессы с именем skype
<Henoxek> sudo killall -7 skype
<Henoxek> еще так можно попробовать
<dimm> zizitop, :)
<dimm> zizitop, я программку переделываю под заказчика, и очень удобно - в одном логине я собираю прогу, в другом у меня мой рабочий стол, а третий и четвертый это два логина для теста проги )
<hivemind> Подскажите пожалуйста, нормальный конвертер flv>3gp
<artus> ffmpeg
<Henoxek> dimm, а просто виртуальные десктопы не вариант?
<dimm> Henoxek, можно и десктопы )
<archam> можеш ли да влезеш с няква програма в компютъра ми и да ми покажеш как да си инсталирам програми
<hivemind> Ну ffmpeg я пробовал
<dimm> Henoxek, но у меня разные оболочки запущены просто ) lubuntu - мое, и три флюксбокса
<Henoxek> а, тогда понятно
<zizitop> dimm: открой для себя Xnest
<Henoxek> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/running-multiple-x-sessions/
<hivemind> У меня не получается через ffmpeg
<dimm> ааа жара
<san4o> hivemind: gui морду какую нибуть для него установи
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1303234
<archam> DIMMU BORGIR
<hivemind> san4o, winff ставил, там 3gp вообще нет по ходу
<dimm> nx юзаете для удаленного доступа ?
<artus> нафиг морды ?
<artus> hivemind, ffmpeg -i InputVid.flv -s qcif -vcodec h263 -r 10 -b 180 -sameq -ab 64 -acodec aac -ac 1 -ar 22050 OutputVid.3gp
<artus> или ffmpeg -i file.flv -r 15 -b 128k -s qcif -acodec amr_nb -ar 8000 -ac 1 -ab 13 -f 3gp -y out.3gp
<archam> VNC
<afqwfef43f> ???
<Khris> у меня мышь a4tech x-718f, можно ли в убунту подключить две боковые кнопки, которые в винде без лров выполняют функцию вперед/назад?
<afqwfef43f> charset??
<afqwfef43f> utf?
<artus> yes
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1303261, кажется ему  чего-то не хватает
<artus> hivemind, там написано все чего ему не нравится
<artus> hivemind, и попробуй второй вариант
<afqwfef43f> норот вот чем убунта хороша?
<SergeyIT> норот еще не заходил
<hivemind> та блиин
<hivemind> WARNING: The bitrate parameter is set too low. It takes bits/s as argument, not kbits/s
<hivemind> Вроде же 128k написано
<artus> hivemind, нафиг те 128к на телефоне ?
<hivemind> А сколько тогда? Вроде 128 всегда я делал
<AndreX> 64
<artus> hivemind, ну дык если ты всегда делал, че тогда вопросы задаеш?
<archam> как да се оправям с тая ОС като съм започнал от вчера да я ползвам
<hivemind> Да что бы я не устанавливал в -b, всё равно то же самое
<artus> @kick archam каналом совсем явно ошибся
<hivemind> archam, чего?
<AndreX> archam: не понимать мы тебя
<artus> archam, канал рускоязычный, делай выводы
<AndreX> archam: не понимать мы тебя #ubuntu-uk может тебе надо
<artus> он болгарин вроде как
<AndreX> 0 )
<archam> я панимаю вам
<AndreX> translate.ru ?
<archam> така е нет
<archam> я панимаю нимножка
<artus> щас обижусь
<archam> Руски
<archam> но немагу писат и гаварит правилно
<AndreX> #ubuntu-bg тогда
<artus> точно )
<AndreX> интересно почему по любым вопросам идут сюда, а не гуглят или не идут нанужный им канал..
<archam> я ненавижу България и мне нужно Ubuntu - RU маи друзами что непонили що делаю
<artus> @kban --host archam 86400 /join #ubuntu-bg
<AndreX> эх
<artus> я за него очень рад, но читать бла-бла-бла не вариант
<bggooo> Злые вы человек к прекрасному тянется, а языку Пушкина и Достоевского, а вы кик и бан :)
<artus> bggooo, это с каких пор тутачки открылся филиал по обучению рус. языку?
<hivemind> Да что ж такое с этим ffmpeg
<artus> hivemind, ничего ) я те сказал , ffmpeg -i file.flv -r 15 -b 128k -s qcif -acodec amr_nb -ar 8000 -ac 1 -ab 13 -f 3gp -y out.3gp юзай
<artus> ну или 64
<hivemind> Аа, чтоб его
<hivemind> Откуда можно для него кодек amr_nb скачать?
<gbu> пересобери ffmpeg
<gbu> !how to ubuntu arm_nb
<gbu> инструкций в инете полно
<hivemind> Ну я сейчас openamr собираю
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте
<copyerfiled> товарищи, есть ли среди вас фотограферы, кто вкурсе canon для своих фотокамер собирается дублировать свой софт под линукс или может уже это делает?
<total__> всем приветс
<copyerfiled> total__ приветс
<AndreX> copyerfiled: делают но не для всех устройств
<copyerfiled> AndreX вобще меня конкретно интересует canon eos 50D
<AndreX> canon.ru
<copyerfiled> ну эт понятно :)
<copyerfiled> господа еще один вопрос, установлена wine, грузит ли она систему если не запущено ниодно виндовс приложение?
<Henoxek> посмотри в ps -A
<AndreX> win mac
<Henoxek> если есть что-то типа services.exe или wineserver, то грузит
<AndreX> copyerfiled: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010677.asp
<soulsaver> здравствуйте!
<total__> soulsaver прив
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<soulsaver> кто-то мне вчера в этом чате послветовал попробовать установить сборку Linux openSuse
<soulsaver> z [jntk gj;fnm 'njve xtkjdtre here )
<soulsaver> ой
<soulsaver> я хотел пожать этому человеку руку )
<soulsaver> <total__> привет ))
<AndreX> а ну быстро сознались кто на убунту советует opensuse )
<soulsaver> <AndreX> привет! )))) ;-)
<total__> хорошо не винду
<AndreX> soulsaver: привет, но это не я тебе советовал ))
<soulsaver> <AndreX> я помню )) но ты вчера присутствовал на обсуждении ))
<soulsaver> <AndreX> а дров под интел видяху так и не нашел под линукс (
<AndreX> я почти всегда здесь
<soulsaver> игры под линяху еще шли бы так же гладко как под форточки (  иногда хочется расслабиться ))
<total__> warzone 2100, стратежка хорошая как под линь так и форты
<AndreX> Драйверы на эту карту собраны и установлены по умолчанию.
<AndreX> а так на интеловский сайт или в поиск
<soulsaver> ну да, много игр идет под вайн ) но иногда какая нить не пойдет, а хочется рубануть прям ппц, хоть ставь на отдельный винт хрюндель или 7ку
<soulsaver> я нюхал сеня весь день, нету под линукс дров нигде ((( на эту видяху, по умолчанию 2д драйвер тока поставил open, ubuntu поставила вроде норм драйвер, но там была проблема (вчерашний разговор)
<abel3nogi_> Доброго вечера всем
<soulsaver> пока с работы не ушел он не добрый )) привет )
<abel3nogi_> ))
<abel3nogi_> у меня вопрос, может кто поможет..
<soulsaver> я врядли, но задавай, мож кто нить и ответит
<soulsaver> как подойдут к компу
<SergeyIT> soulsave, игры - зло
<soulsaver> <SergeyIT> зато приятное и затягивающее )))
<ggg> SergeyIT не все
<Henoxek> diablo 2 точно
<abel3nogi_> в общем так, стояла вин7, поставил убунту 10,10, все без проблем, но вот згрузчик(груб) почему-то не видит вин7
<AndreX> блин, чё за нет сёдня такой (
<ggg> abel3nogi_ а Винда лицензия?
<soulsaver> а, где-то слышал этот вопрос...
<Henoxek> abel3nogi_, ты отредактировал menu.lst?
<ggg> abel3nogi_ если нет . то топай
<abel3nogi_> вин не лицензия
<ggg> abel3nogi_ ну вот и решили
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, нет в 10.10 menu.lst
<abel3nogi_> при установке убунты выбрал, установить рядом с другими осями
<Henoxek> SergeyIT, а что есть, grub.conf?
<abel3nogi_> до этого все нормально работало, но в этот раз почему-то не видит винду
<Henoxek> посмотри какие разделы на диске есть
<ggg> abel3nogi_ пиратские не видит. так в ядре зашито
<Henoxek> может удалил ненароком :)
<ggg> abel3nogi_ я так слышал
<Henoxek> ggg странно, мою пиратку видит
<abel3nogi_> "ggg все он прекрасно видит
<AndreX> grub.cfg там
<abel3nogi_> еще вчера по крайней мере видел)
<ggg> Henoxek  значит....... твоя убунта ошибается
<ggg> Henoxek надо обновить
<AndreX> update-grub2 ?
<Henoxek> я хз, груб загружается до убунты и она никак не влияет на список ОС для загрузки)
<abel3nogi_> update-grub2 пробовал, не помогло
<ggg> artus: ты здесь?
<AndreX> abel3nogi_: ну значит ручками пропиши если она там ещё есть )
<artus> ggg, угу
<soulsaver> http://webfree.at.ua/publ/ustanovka_grub_v_mbr_vostanovlenie_zagruzki_windows_7/1-1-0-2
<ggg> artus слушай, а почему я не могу зайти в комнату с Пидгин как обычно. пишет - ты забанен
<artus> вай, суфлекс , тыли это?
<ggg> artus  да дружище )
<artus> @mode +b  *!*@46.72*
<artus> @kick ggg
<soulsaver> до свидания парни, спасибо за все )) мне пора домой ) наконец-то )
<abel3nogi_> AndreX а можно поподробней?)
<AndreX> ага http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=84273.0
<artus> @mode -b  *!*@46.72*
<artus> @mode -b  *!~BIZZA@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~aynadin@*
<artus> sharikoff, qq
<jhghj> а как сделать чтобы кеш пакетов не очищался вообще. я хочу поставить свои пакеты офлайн в другом месте. где нет Интернета
<artus> причем сдесь кеш пакетов?
<jhghj> я про /var/cache/apt/archives
<artus> ну и ?
<jhghj> они вроде там
<artus> причем тут он к локальному репозиторию?
<jhghj> он периодически очищается
<jhghj> то етьс некотрые с хвоста удаляются
<artus> логично
<jhghj> а как сделать чтобы нет
<artus> никак
<jhghj> а как я могу получить пакеты тогда
<jhghj> кроме как просто скачать
<jhghj> все установленные пакеты
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> на форум !!!http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=62268.0
<artus> sharikoff, чей то давненько тя не слышно
<sharikoff> да все как с цепи сорвались
<sharikoff> одним иптв
<sharikoff> вторым портал корпоративный
<artus> хех
<sharikoff> третьему опенвпн
<sharikoff> и еще я работаю
<sharikoff> там адресная книга и авторизация в лдап на 400 персон
<artus> жуть)
<sharikoff> задрался уже заполнять
<sharikoff> 3 день пошел
<sharikoff> artus: как зверь? бегает?
<artus> и кусаетцо)
<sharikoff> =)
<jhghj> artus:  спасибо, несамыйплохой человек.
<IchEsseDichAuf> мой корень в ext3, хочу перейти на ext4, стоит ли мне делать бекап+форматировать партицию+закатывать бекап ИЛИ же просто отметить в /etc/fstab монтирование корневой партиции как ext4 ?
<jhghj> придется
<inkvizitor68sl> никому мой старый NAS не нужен в Мск ?
<jhghj> inkvizitor68sl:   что такое НАС
<IchEsseDichAuf> файловый сервак
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, hp береш ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: что?
<artus> промахнулся)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl,
<jhghj> inkvizitor68sl а где он
<AndreX> IchEsseDichAuf: http://www.openkazan.info/ext3-to-ext4 посмотри тут
<bars245> так и не получаеться у меня примонтировать nfs папку
<bars245> говорит отказанно в доступе
<bars245> сижу 10-й час)))) помоооогииите
<artus> чего там 10ть часов монтировать то? 10ть минут на все провсе
<AndreX> sudo mount /dev чётото там так делал?
<chelaxe> ку
<artus> bars245, http://www.xima4.com/?p=184
<bars245> 192.168.0.1:/home/m5/doc /home/m1/DOCS nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<dRaziel> здарова всем
<dRaziel> куку
<AndreX> аа вон оно што )
<artus> bars245, rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14 это зачем и что оно делает?
<bars245> это делали до меня, с этипи параметрами работает нормально))))
<IchEsseDichAuf> AndreX: спб
<AndreX> типо ограничение чтение запись чтоле )
<bars245> а для чего так сам и не понял
<artus> bars245, без этих параметров оно работает
<artus> bars245, что оно значит ? если ты его суеш ты должен как минимум понимать зачем оно
<bars245> я просто скопировал последнюю строчку с другого компа с фстаб
<artus> bars245, http://www.toucheatout.net/informatics/linux/nfs-tuning-options
<bars245> он меня пустил 1 раз, сам не понял как, после перезагрузки так и не подцепился снова
<bars245> просто говорит отказанно в доступе
<bars245> даже если я и уберу эти параметры от этого ни чего не поменяеться
<bars245> другие компы споойно сидят подключенные
<dRaziel> Народ, такая интересная тема, есть сервер убунту с впн pppoe на нем сидят 30-50 человек, пинги в локальной сети бывают подлетают под 500-600 стальным, нагрузки на сервере нет. Если выключаем сервер сеть стабилизируется, что может так жостко грузить порты? ста
<dRaziel> лкивался кто?) вот темка для раздумья)) сижу ломаю голову
<artus> bars245, значит логи смотри
<bars245> это интерестно! а подскажи где они ложаться?
<artus> /var/log/
<AndreX> dRaziel: а провода нормальные ?
<artus> а конкретне /var/log/messages и /var/log/syslog
<dRaziel> дело не в сети
<dRaziel> AndreX: либо у когото мего машина с брутами или вирусами и спамерами либо хз что))
<artus> bars245, ну , что то есть?
<artus> bars245, /etc/exports с нфс сервака покажи
<bars245> of
<bars245> ща
<bars245> он там пустой вроде
<artus> ыыы
<bars245> все строки начинаються с #
<artus> дык че ты хочеш то? если он у тя пустой )
<bars245> так другие то работают с ним ка кто))))
<artus> bars245, на paste.pro выложи
<bars245> http://paste.pro/1304592
<artus> это на 192.168.0.1 машинке ?
<bars245> да
<artus> прикольно)
<bars245> может подскажешь что да как?
<artus> а что тут подсказывать) не должно оно у тя работать оно и не работает)
<artus> а как оно работаеть у других понятия не имею)
<artus> мож вы вообще в разных сетях сидите )
<bars245> ))))и  я
<bars245> неа. вроде в одной
<bars245> все настройки слизал с других компов кроме айпи
<AndreX> интересный подход
<artus> угу)
<ppc> сетку настраиваете?)
<AndreX> нет нтфс шару
<dmay> кстатикстати
<artus> че там настраивать)_ судя по конфигу сервак ниче никому не расшаривает)
<dmay> я вчера понял, почему мои знакомые линупсоиды так любят хвастаться что линукс у них месяцами не перезагружается - он просто работает до первой перезагрузки >.<
<bars245> а судя факту расшаривает
<artus> bars245, по какому фактц?
<artus> bars245, ты гдето что то слизал, как оно работате ты понятия не имееш
<artus> bars245, ты вот увереш что вы вообще в одной сети сидите?
<bars245> уверен
<artus> ну логи с сервака и клиента на пасту давай
<hivemind> хвй
<hivemind> *а
<artus> bars245, http://www.linuxshare.ru/docs/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO.html изучай )
<AndreX> чёта наврал наверно раз убёг
<hivemind> Эээ
<hivemind> Это только у меня пиджин не подключается?
<hivemind> Невозможно подключиться  BOS серверу: SSL-рукопожатие не удалось
<dmay> о, новый аскопокалипсис?
<artus> hivemind, так тебе и надо)
<dRaziel> dmay: ога)
<dmay> мвахахахахаахх!
<hivemind> dmay, не-а.
<hivemind> С телефона зайти можно :P
<dRaziel> hivemind: рукопожатие не удалось =Ъ
<artus> даже аська ему руку не подает)
<hivemind> dRaziel, ага. Промт такой промт
<dRaziel> промт тут непричем ;)
<dRaziel> hivemind: чо все еще аська непашет? блин была у меня такая фигня
<dRaziel> ток сама по себе прошла, гдет месяц небыло ее
<dRaziel> после обновления
<hivemind> dRaziel, ага, аська не пашет, зато жаббер - вполне
<dRaziel> ага именно icq
<dRaziel> ну либо маршрутизация неправилься либо еще что
<hivemind> Хотел qutim через git собрать, так ругается, гад
<hivemind> Хм
<hivemind> Пиджин почему-то упорно меняет login.icq.com на slogin.icq.com
<hivemind> Странно-странно...
<dmay> да уж.. вот еслиб он его менял на irc.wfreenode.org ...
<dRaziel> =))
<hivemind> во, зашёл%)
<dRaziel> заработало?
<hivemind> Ага )
<dRaziel> О,о
<dRaziel> и что было то?
<dRaziel> давай говори
<hivemind> Чёрт его знает%)
<hivemind> Я ничего не делал, оно само!(с)
<dRaziel> вот у меня также было
<dRaziel> ток долго больно нехотела работать
<dRaziel> а потом бац и заработало)
<dRaziel> причем у меня пидгин и стандартный стоял
<dRaziel> этот... енв
<dRaziel> непомню
<dRaziel> тоже неработал
<dmay> нуплин, а я уж надеялся поиздеваться над аськолузерами
<dRaziel> нету тут таких =)
<dRaziel> я король аськи (с) +100500
<hivemind> Ога, граф скайпа
<dmay> мдэ. пафосное школоло такое пафосное...
<hivemind> И тишина...
<dRaziel> dmay: ты эт кому?
<dRaziel> dmay: негруби, ошибаешься уже давно не школоло =)
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> Что ж такое
<dRaziel> ?
<hivemind> make идёт с 100% нагрузкой на проц, это так и надо?
<dRaziel> ого
<hivemind> Значит не надо
<dRaziel> нет недолжно вообще
<hivemind> БЛиииин
<hivemind> make обрывается на 99%, тысяча чертей!
<hivemind> Ааааааааааааааааааа....
<SergeyIT> hivemind, чего орешь?
<hivemind> SergeyIT, для сборки qutim нужен libwebkit-dev
<hivemind> 61V<
<hivemind> МБ*
<SergeyIT> hivemind, поставь
<hivemind> SergeyIT, скайлинк. До утра ставиться будет
<hivemind> Хотя... ну и фиг с ним, нехай ставится
<SergeyIT> hivemind, еще и qt-dev может нужен...
<hivemind> А он сколько?
<Andante> -dev пакеты это зло
<SergeyIT> hivemind, libqt4-dev - 30 МБ
<hivemind> SergeyIT, ну хоть не 60
<hivemind> Andante, так тебе-то вообше пакеты зло )
<Andante> Да нет, вообще добро.
<SergeyIT> hivemind, а у тебя qutim установлен?
<hivemind> SergeyIT, не
<hivemind> Стоял с исходников, но был кривой по ходу, ибо коннектился один раз из 10
<Andante> собрать тебе deb чтоли...
<AndreX> sudo apt-get build-dep qutim
<MindGame> всем привет
<hivemind> Та поздно уже, всё поставил почти )
<hunter-12> здrавсвуйте
<hunter-12> здrавствуйте
<skai> hunter-12: не картавь
<skai> hunter-12: че сломал?
<hunter-12> наутилус перестал список дисков показывать
<hunter-12> а дисковая утилита вообще не запускается
<hivemind> внутренности компа
<hivemind> ой, не в то окно
<skai> hivemind: сломал диски.поздравляю
<skai> hivemind: ты там вирт устроил?
<hunter-12> выдает http://paste.org.ru/?5zs9vb
<hivemind> skai, не, говорю другу, что внутренности компа чистить надо, проц у него греется
<skai> hunter-12: рад за него.а вкратце что выдает?одним предложением
<hunter-12> libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)
<hunter-12> и "Аварийный останов"
<skai> hivemind: фигню советуешь.надо чистить радиаторы, смазывать кулеры и менять термопасту.а не пылесосить материнку
<skai> hunter-12: это весь итог? загугли libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c device_recurse: assertion failed:
<skai> без цифирь
<skai> и смотри че советуют
<hivemind> skai, я это и имел в виду, кто ж материнку чистит пылесосом? Хотя, если он на выдув...
<skai> hivemind: поверь мне.не перевелись еще бобры-молодцы на руси
<hivemind> Засосал проц с радиатором, попытался все вместе вставить обратно, погнул ножки(с)?
<skai> hivemind: не.такие тупости я не встречал.
<skai> тем более, что тока старые старые радиаторы в трубу пылесоса могли попасть.и то врядли
<skai> а нынешние в пакет для пыли врядли влезут
<skai> хммм
<skai> hivemind: а кто с тя предупреждение снял?почему ты без плюса тут говоришь?
<hivemind> skai, старые-старые это какого примерно года? А то есть у меня комп один 2005года, радиатор, я думаю, вполне может в трубу поместиться
<hunter-12> хмм, а почему сломалось? раньше же работало..
<AndreX> skai для собственного бан листа на боте придёться наверно скрипт искать, у меня эта фича тоже неробит, и она тестовая вроде
<skai> hivemind: старые - прошлого века
<hivemind> skai, ну так я иногда от сервака отсоединяюсь, спать когда ложусь, к примеру
<skai> AndreX: ну ты можешь глянуть сорцы и дописать:)мы те спасибо скажем
<skai> hivemind: и че?мод в банлисте записан у кансервы
<AndreX> лан посмотрим
<hivemind> skai, хм. ну не знаю, дай плюс тогда
<skai> hivemind: смысл
<hivemind> Аа, да, вижу. Действительно +v автоматом выдался
<vanch> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите как задать яркость монитора ниже минимума?
<skai> hivemind: а те плюс q должно быть
<skai> vanch: оторви от него провод
<hivemind> skai, artus снял
<skai> vanch: сделай внутри него сверхтяжелое тело, чтобы образовалась черная дыра
<skai> vanch: изобрети свой монитор с отрицательной яркостью.и черной дырой
<skai> hivemind: и почему же?ты его шантажировал?
<hivemind> skai, эээ, нет
<vanch> skai: я начинающий пользователь, мне бы попроще =(
<artus> skai, ааха) а я был сонный и запамятовал что войсом можно отделатцо)
<vanch> skai: ...там конфиги где поправить, может...
<hivemind> Я же вчера сидел вечером нормально, а потом вышел, с телефона зашёл и бац - +q
<skai> vanch: почитай в википедии что такое черная дыра.и подумай где взять вещество из нейтронной звезды, чтобы внутрь монитора всадить.
<skai> artus: эх ты
<skai> @mode +q hivemind*
<skai> @voice hivemind
<skai> теперь дзен
<vanch> skai: читать что ли не умеешь? Я ж говорю - попроще надо.
<skai> vanch: ну как те еще проще.это самый простой способ сделать невозможное.сделать яркость монитора ниже 0
<skai> vanch: уж физика в школьной рпограмме даже есть.если ты не моложе 7 класса - ты сможешь понять
<vanch> Мммм, хорошо, тогда такой вопрос, где хранятся настройки gnome-power-manager, связанные с регулировкой яркости?
<vanch> или что там регулирует яркость?
<skai> vanch: часть в gconf, часть в /etc. часть еще где разбросана
<vanch> то есть за яркость отвечает именно GPM?
<hivemind> vanch, ну попробуй ещё в дровах покопаться. В настройках дров то бишь
<skai> vanch: но ты пойми.отрицательную светимость получить ты не сможешь.ибо для этого надо заставить жкран не излучать фотоны света, а поглащать их. а для этого нужно создать силу гравитыции достаточно мощную.чтобы получить
<skai> эффект черной дыры
<skai> vanch: без космических исследований ты не сделаешь этого.так что смирись
<skai> vanch: за яркость отвечает монитор
<skai> hivemind: так.ты тоже быстро учить физику.
<hivemind> skai, возможно к.о., но по-моему он имел в виду ниже программного минимума
<hivemind> ))
<skai> hivemind: програмный минимум - 0.ниже програмой не выставить
<skai> hivemind: а ниже чем 0 - только отрицательные числа.
<vanch> если бы у меня опускалось до нуля - я бы тут не сидел
<vanch> угу?
<skai> hivemind: про отрицательную светимость я уже рассказал, как сделать
<hivemind> Так вот оно чё
<hivemind> Ну вот, теперь я хочу себе такой монитор
<skai> vanch: ну так и спросил бы, как опустить яркость до минимума.мол такой то и такой то монитор/ноутбук не хочет ставить 0 яркость.че делать
<skai> но ты затребовал себе отрицательную.и еще попроще хотел
<vanch> я не требовал отрицательную, а попросил ниже минимума
<vanch> в моём случае минимум != 0
<skai> vanch: а миинмум - это ноль
<vanch> skai: всего хорошего
<skai> vanch: ну это уже частные случаи.если ты хотел, чтобы тут все угадали, что у тебя за монитор такой - тебе надо было экстрасенсов звать
<skai> echo -n 0 > /proc/acpi/video/###/###/brightness.
<skai> vanch: чао
<skai> hivemind: ну ты тада запиши.найти замес решеток позывные своего монитора(методом тыка) и так сделать
<vanch> ещё кто-нибудь поскажет куда копать?
<skai> vanch: тыж ушел вроде?
<hivemind> skai, куда мне, он у меня и так не очень яркий )
<skai> hivemind: не умеют они стоять на своей позиции.никаких убеждений у них нет
<skai> hivemind: тада echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/###/###/brightness.
<skai> hivemind: мож у тя снижена:)
<AndreySH> всем доброго вечера
<AndreySH> подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в убунте аплет для рабочего стола, показывающий загрузку системных ресурсов как, например,  тут http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/bigHAa2qS.jpg
<Andante> полно
<skai> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Andante> skai, там по ссылке какой-то плазмоид.
<Andante> Коих тыщщи.
<AndreySH> а как называются, меня интересует не в новом стиле как под кде, а такой как на старых freebsd)
<Andante> тогда !conky
<AndreySH> спс)
<skai> ааа.клизмоиды.у клизмоиды - это скринлеты в гноме.имхо бесполезное
<skai> AndreySH: политикан?
<Andante> skai, десклеты
<skai> Andante: скринлеты
<skai> Andante: самое популярное
<Andante> 4129 ?        S    135:09 python2 /usr/lib/gdesklets/gdesklets-daemon
<Andante> Гадость вообще-то.
<Andante> Память из них течет... непонятно как. Они ж на питоне.
<skai> Andante: и че?скринлеты - самое популярное клизмоводство.
<skai> и самое ненужное
<skai> !python-slow | Andante
<ubuntuhelp> Andante: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<AndreySH> skai нет, просто нравится именно такой стиль)
<Andante> skai, А я не говорю что питон медленный, я говорю что из гдесклетов течет память.
<skai> AndreySH: на кеды иди
<Andante> skai, И выражаю свое недоумение по этому поводу.
<AndreySH> skai нехочу
<Andante> skai, На питоне же вроде нельзя напрямую память выделить?
<skai> AndreySH: или на конкихардкор загляни.и посмотри че там делают
<AndreySH> skai гном устраивает)
<skai> AndreySH: тада терпи.гном за умеренность и спокойность.а не за свистоперделки
<hivemind> Вот скринлеты я кстати после того, как парочка из них отожрала 50% проца я невзлюбил
<AndreySH> skai мне для другого) яж ничего не говорю) че ты придрался на пустом месте?) мне нужно для себя, смотреть какие изменения в производительности по сравнению с виндой, я ток перешел)
<skai> AndreySH: ставь коньки и не выпендривайся.тогда заметишь.
<AndreySH> skai на грубость нарываешься?
<AndreySH> skai что за фигово фамильярное обращение?
<skai> AndreySH: ой да думай как хочешь.мне это параллельно
<AndreySH> ну и свали
<hivemind> AndreySH, пока
<hivemind> Кажется, тебе конец
<skai> hivemind: ты его напугаешь своим флудом?
<skai> hivemind: боюсь он не поймет всей силы твоего искусства
<hivemind> skai, я же уже не флудю... не флужу... как правильно-то?
<Andante> Убунту-ру...
<skai> hivemind: так и правльно.не флуди.а то половина сообщений на канал от тебя.и ладно бы что полезное.так нет же.просто предложение разбито на отдельные слова и ты их по одному отправляешь
<skai> Andante: о.ты протрезвел и догадался где ты?
<skai> Andante: на тебя снизошло озарение богов?
<skai> Andante: или ты просто думал, что тут арчлинукс-ру и удивился?
<Andante> skai, Я просто окошком ошибся, у меня тут рядом другой канал.
<skai> Andante: аааа.этот вариант я чтото упустил
<Andante> skai, Бритва Оккама. Простейшее объяснение всегда лучше.
<skai> Andante: ну про озарение богов было самым простым:)
<Andante> skai, Тогда теория о сотворении мира богом тоже проще теории большого взрыва.
<skai> Andante: каким богом?есть только летающий макаронный монстр.
<skai> Andante: у него и церковь есть своя.и последователи
<Andante> Неважно каким.
<skai> а большой взрыв не творил миры:)это хороший сериал, но не на столько
<Andante> не смог смотреть. На первых же 10 секундах услышал закадровый хохот и выключил.
<Andante> Так что пусть он и хороший, но пусть он будет хорошим где-нибудь подальше...
<skai> Andante: а ты ситкомы другие видел?привиредливый какой
<Andante> skai, Ага, видел. Альфа смотрел когда в начальных классах учился.
<skai> Andante: там тож закадровый смех
<Andante> skai, Конечно. Только я уже не в начальных классах.
<skai> Andante: и че?альф от этого хуже стал?
<Andante> skai, В детстве тупые шутки не казались такими тупыми.
<skai> Andante: а шутка про то, что "я чувствую себя как функци арктангенса, приближающаяся к асимптоте" - это тупая шутка?
<Andante> Ну... сама по себе нет, хотя и не смешная.
<Andante> Но подача с закадровым смехом тупая.
<zipfer> вы о сериале "Альф"?
<Andante> А что там с функцией арктангенса происходит при приближении к асимптоте?
<Andante> А ничего смешного, кстати и не происходит. Проверил. )
<skai> Andante: так не функция же смешная.а человек, ощущающий себя как она в ситуации, когда он карабкается на стену
<Andante> А... ну тогда чуток смешно.
<Andante> Но если там весь юмор построен на использовании математических метафор, то я правильно не стал смореть.
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<hunter-12> кто всетаки знает чтонибудь про libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)?
<korvin> глубина меньше сотни
<hunter-12> когда я загрузился с лайва, то обнаружил, что там тоже не видны диски..
<hunter-12> глубина чего?
<hunter-12> просто получается это проблема в моем компе?
<hunter-12> или все же в лине?
<korvin> оно ушло в глубокую рекурсию при выполнении функции
<korvin> смотри сорц gdu-pool.c строка 2369
<hunter-12> кхе.. как бы я не хотел, я си почти незнаю... точнее вообще не знаю..
<hunter-12> походу дело в логическом разделе..
<hunter-12> он исчез...
<korvin> ну а так: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=libgdu%3AERROR%3Agdu-pool.c%3A2369%3Adevice_recurse%3A+assertion+failed%3A+%28depth+%3C+100%29&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 ? я так понимаю ссылка на убунту-форум -- твой пост? =)
<hunter-12> нет
<AndreX> hunter-12: проблема в дисках
<hunter-12> точнее в логическом разделе
<hunter-12> там опять пропал своп..
<hunter-12> но в этот раз гпартед таблицу читает
<hunter-12> а палимпсет не запускается
<hunter-12> по видимому это установщик ХР накосячил
<Zigler> AWN панель, Media Player Aplet как очистить список проигранных файлов? ппц не разберусь..
<AndreX> hunter-12: помоему это уже у когото было http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=135709.0
<Zigler> Где вообще его конфиги хранятся?
<Zigler> Кто нибудь меня слышит тут?
<Andante> Zigler, слышит, но не слушает
<Andante> дать care-o-meter?
<Zigler> Плохо что не слушает...
<vanch> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите как задать яркость монитора ниже установленного минимума?
<Andante> Надо вкрутить подстроечный резистор в разрыв цепи питания подсветки.
<Zigler> Andante: мне всего лишь надо удалить историю использованных файлов из апплета Media Player Applet в AWN панельки
<artus> Andante, ну или жмакнуть кнопочку на мониторе которая его выключает )
<vanch> ещё один остроумный боярин
<Zigler> Но через интерфейс этого сделать нельзя
<vanch> и еще!
<Andante> artus, Мой вариант позволяет регулировать яркость.
<Andante> vanch, У меня уровни подсветки зашиты в биос, скорее всего ответ на твой вопрос - никак.
<hunter-12> <Zigler> поищи гденибудь в ~/.awn
<vanch> Andante: даже так О_о
<vanch> Andante: ну спасибо за инфу
<Andante> Инфа не 100%. Может у тебя по-другому.
<vanch> если по-другому, то куда копать?
<hivemind> Блиин, чёртов qutim не собирается, пичаль(
<IchEsseDichAuf> перевожу корень с ext3 на ext4, для этого собираюсь сделать бекап партиции. вопрос, если я запишу её через dd в файл образ, то в образе сохраниться файловая система, не так ли?
<gbu> да
<Andante> hivemind, собирается
<Andante> IchEsseDichAuf, верно :)
<hivemind> Andante, то у тебя
<Andante> hivemind, Ну значит исходники не сломаны. Значит и у тебя собрать можно.
<AndreX> hivemind: я же сказал sudo apt-get build-dep qutim а потом собирай
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<hivemind> Ёма, я уже через git начал собирать
<artus> потом развернеш просто
<artus> tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /
<Andante> artus, Это не очень клевый способ, вообще-то.
<Andante> artus, Ты теряешь /dev/null, /dev/zero и возможно /dev/console
<hivemind> У меня сmake прошёл, make выдал http://paste.pro/1307070
<Andante> А без них потом ОС не стартанет, скорее всего.
<Andante> hivemind, qt-declarative тебе нужен
<Andante> hivemind, либа и хедеры
<artus> Andante, чем плох? )
<artus> Andante, ну ставим минималку и разворачиваем бекап )
<hivemind> Andante, так хедеры вроде были включены в build-essentials
<Andante> artus, А потом mknod-ом восстанавливаем /dev/zero и /dev/null?
<Andante> А, сначала минималку...
<Andante> Ну это явно лишняя операция же.
<artus> Andante, ну для бекапа системы самое оно )
<Andante> artus, Почему нельзя в бекап включить эти файлы?
<artus> можно конечно образами хранить , но смысл
<Andante> Да почему образами-то?
<Andante> Я делаю вот так: mount --bind / /root/root
<artus> а я /dev исключал роазве ?
<Andante> А не исключал? :)
<hivemind> Andante, это что ли? python-pyside.qtdeclarative
<Andante> hivemind, нет, это питоньи биндинги судя по названию
<artus> Andante, --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys только
<Andante> Ну лана тогда.
<hivemind> Аа, во, libqt4-declarative
<Andante> Хотя может и следовало бы исключить, там дофига файлов создаваемых udev-ом.
<artus> ну и внешние носители чтоб не бекапило
<hivemind> Я скоро с этим кутимом не замечу, как кеды скачаю
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: спасибо
<Andante> artus, у него --one-file-system вроде было
<Andante> hivemind, Ты еще _ничего_ от кде не скачал.
<artus> Andante, ну таким макаром у меня бекап с хомяком 3 гига выходит
<artus> главное не забить почистить кеш апт и собственно сквида )
<hivemind> Эээ... У меня уже есть declarative
<Andante> Это к кедам не имеет отношения.
<Andante> hivemind, -dev довесок не забыл?
<hivemind> А такого нету...
<Andante> А версия, кстати какая?
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, а еще можно закинуть на флешу клонзилу с гпартедом , и за 15ть минут все сбекапить, конвертнуть и развернуть обратно)
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: я почему то думаю, что если заливать бекап обратно, то он будет ext3
<hivemind> Andante, бубунты? минт, основан на lucid
<hivemind> 10.04 которая
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, причем тут ext3 ? ))
<Andante> hivemind, Вторая попытка. Версия qt-daclarative какая?
<hivemind> 4:4.7.0~beta+git20100522
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: прости, у меня пробелы в матчасти
<Andante> hivemind, старовато конечно. Но имхо у тебя там хедеров не хватает.
<hivemind> Блин, а что за пакет-то?
<Andante> Это лучше у тех, кто убунту юзает спросить...
<Andante> Обычно они имеют суффикс -dev
<hivemind> Ну libqt4-dev есть уже..
<AndreX> hivemind: ты sudo apt-get build-dep qutim сделал?
<Andante> AndreX, там могут быть missing deps.
<Andante> Легко причем.
<hivemind> AndreX, пока нет, ща вот делаю
<Andante> hivemind, Тогда чего ты от него хотел?
<hivemind> Невозможно найти пакет с исходным кодом для qutim
<Andante> А... ну конечно. :)
<artus> hivemind, да раслабся ты, всеравно не собереш его нормально )
<artus> hivemind, а даже если и собереш то косяков в нем будет вагон и маленькая тележка )
<Andante> artus, Соберет рано или поздно.
<Andante> artus, Почему бы?
<artus> Andante, да собирал я его , мало того что они в гит кидают фигзнает что, и маны по сборке пишут раз в неделю, потому что оно тупо через раз у низ собираетцо
<AndreX> hivemind репы подключи все
<hivemind> Уже
<artus> так что если выкинули ман и ты успел по нему собрать до обновления то тебе повезло ) а так сиди и кури пока озарит чего они там поломали )
<Andante> artus, Нормально оно собирается.
<Andante> Довольно часто пересобираю, чтоб заценить что добавили.
<Andante> Ломали только интеграцию с kde.
<Andante> А так обычно работает.
<hivemind> эээ...
<hivemind> Что-то странное, make не может найти файл, хотя он есть
<artus> hivemind, а чего ты паришся? есть же ппа с 3м кутимом
<hivemind> /home/hivemind/Загрузки/qutim/src/corelayers/adiumchat/chatfactories/qmlchat/quickchatviewwidget.cpp:19:28: error: QDeclarativeItem: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> Andante, я на демьяне собирал) черезпеньколоду
<hivemind> ~/Загрузки/qutim/src/corelayers/adiumchat/chatfactories/qmlchat $ ls
<hivemind> CMakeLists.txt  quickchatviewcontroller.cpp  quickchatviewfactory.cpp  quickchatviewwidget.cpp  settings
<hivemind> qmlchat         quickchatviewcontroller.h    quickchatviewfactory.h    quickchatviewwidget.h
<Andante> в бинарных дистрах что-то собирать вообще замучаешься. ))
<artus> @devoice hivemind
<Andante> А мне?
<artus> hivemind, все, играйся в одиночку
<artus> @devoice Andante
<AndreX> artus: у hivemind мут по моему остался )
<artus> AndreX, потому и говорю что в одиночку)
<artus> @voice hivemind
<Andante> Гм.
<artus> hivemind, а чем тебе ppa не угодил?
<Andante> А у них есть ппа с ночными сборками?
<xaoc__> íàðîä
<xaoc__> ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòî
<ubuntuhelp> xaoc__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xaoc__> 4o?
<xaoc__> komandy pomen9t net kodirovku?
<Andante> 5a
<AndreX> xaoc__: в своём клиенте смотри как поменять
<xaoc__> gde?
<AndreX> xaoc__: незнаю ), какой клиент?
<xaoc__> mirc
<artus> xaoc__, http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<xaoc__> /codepage UTF-8
<xaoc__> ne?
<AndreX> смотри выше ссылку
<xaoc__> âñ¸?
<ubuntuhelp> xaoc__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xaoc__> :(
<xaoc__> s4a vash klient ska4ay ^)
<dmay> я за бан
<dmay> Received CTCP VERSION answer from xaoc__: Hack[ER] Modern  2.0 Script http://www.hack-master.ucoz.com
<dmay> кавайно йопте
<Andante> хиххихихи....
<dmay> оно ещё разноцветное приходит
<Andante> кулхацкер?
<xaoc__> 5 min
<artus> dmay, не ругайся)
<dmay> Andante: не, я подозреваю что как обычно
<dmay> artus: извините, товарищ оператор, не смог сдержать праведного гнева
<artus> гг
<artus> Hack IRC New Mod 2011 Mobile ваххх ))
<xaoc__> )
<Andante> Наверное суперкрутой ирц-клиент для хакеров. :)
<User367[web]> ну вот
<User367[web]> не
<User367[web]> обычный мирк...
<dmay> User367[web]: ??? /? c ????/ ????? ?? UTF-8 ???
<Andante> dmay, старо, но не надоедает, да?
<User367[web]> ?
<dmay> Andante: это не старо, это классика 8]
<User367[web]> ^(
<User367[web]> это
<User367[web]> вопросик
<artus> как взламать вкантакте?
<dmay> User367[web]: カワイヌイ UTF-8!
<User367[web]> ношку*
<User367[web]> на кошку 6233 реально линуху залить?
<Andante> artus, скачай вооооон ту прогу на телефон и запусти
<User367[web]> dmay - поглянь версию!
<artus> dmay, да хорош уже )
<dmay> циску чтоль?
<dmay> нафейхоа?
<artus> dmay, щас вылетиш)
<dmay> artus: всё, всё, заткнулся :3 но реально интересно нафига на циске линупс
<User367[web]> поможет кто?
<dmay> User367[web]: циску жалко (
<artus> User367[web], зачем ?????
<User367[web]> ну как?
<User367[web]> много возможностей...
<User367[web]> и причит тоже..
<User367[web]> :)
<User367[web]> поможет кто?
<artus> неа)
<User367[web]> :(
<User367[web]> чоу?
<Andante> http://hack-master.ucoz.com/load/irc/1 вот где все эти люди обитают
<artus> @kick User367[web] а если без чоу а нормально обяснятся?
<dmay> это как на форуме матизоводов было: -подскажите как глушитель прямоточный поставить? и спойлер? и турбины? и тонировочку? - модерато: ктопоможет - забаню на год!
<artus> @kick "User367[web]" а если без чоу а нормально обяснятся?
<artus> dmay, xD
<User367[web]> ладно вам...
<dmay> XarOk 4.0 это эпик!
<User367[web]> я за помощью пришел..
<Andante> dmay, Там опечатка.
<san4o> artus: эх  мы так и не узнали зачем на циску линух ставить ...
<Andante> dmay, В оригинале эта штука называется XerOk 4.0
<artus> @voice Andante
<Andante> dmay, А зачем матизоводам форум? Собираться вместе и плакать?
<artus> Andante, но-но
<Andante> artus, Ты мне плюсик снял только чтобы иметь возможность его обратно поставить?
<User367[web]> 700 Кб  ???
<artus> Andante, дык тебе ж без него скучно)
<dmay> Andante: не трогай матизы! они няшные! нашней матизов только окушки :3
<User367[web]> бгг
<Andante> artus, Вот помогаешь помогаешь тут народу... а тебе тока плюсы ставят.
<Andante> И хоть бы один спасибо сказал. :)
<artus> Andante, да ладно тебе )
<User367[web]> хотьбы один помог...
<User367[web]> :(
<dmay> изуродовать няшную циску позорным линупсом? но вей!
<Andante> User367[web], А ты флуди сильнее, еще пара минут и артус тебе поможет.
<Andante> artus, Ну и не буду помогать.
<Andante> artus, Сам будешь пересказывать им man ls.
<User367[web]> Andante спасибо!
<artus> Andante, по памяти? злой ты )
<Andante> artus, Не я такой, жизнь такая.
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: по поводу tar, как думаешь, сделать бекап tar прямо на рабочей системе, или же с лайфдиска, чтоб в корень ничего не писалось случайно там?
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, лутше конечно с лайфа, но я на робочей бекапы делаю
<artus> разворачивать лутше с лайфа это точно
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) ну по другому врятли получится.
<Andante> Вот, кстати, если dd снимать образ с рабочей системы, то можно что-нибудь попортить.
<Andante> надо хотя бы sync выполнить
<Andante> Это из-за буферизации записи... ну вы поняли короче.
<IchEsseDichAuf> угу
<Andante> Я так испортил пару файлов. :)
<Andante> К счастью в действительно важный файлы никто не пишет.
<AndreX> ды
<AndreX> )
<IchEsseDichAuf> ладно, всем спасибо, всех люблю, я одеваю алюминиевую шапочку, окунаюсь в лайфсистему, и обмазываюсь бекапами.
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ты ж потом скажи только получилось или нет)
<User367[web]> (
<IchEsseDichAuf> конечно
<Andante> если не получится он точно расскажет
<AndreX> hivemind: у меня собрался qutim незнаю чё у тя не получаеться :p
<Andante> AndreX, из гита собирал?
<Andante> Сделай ему deb
<AndreX> Andante: нет
<AndreX> у меня 64 битка
<Andante> если не из гита, тогда не интересно
<AndreX> а как собирать под другую архитектуру я непомню )
<Andante> -m32
<Andante> тока куча либ будет нужна, скорее всего
<User367[web]> спасибо за оказанную помощь!
<AndreX> точняк
<AndreX> хотя... не пущай помучиться )
<Andante> Если ты собирал версию не из гита, то она никому не нужна.
<Andante> Релизные версии кругом валяются, уже собранные.
<AndreX> ну щас из гипа собиру
<Andante> hivemind, у тебя 32 бита?
<hivemind> Andante, да
<hivemind> 86
<Andante> 86 чего?
<hivemind> Я не очень разбираюсь, но х86 и х32 вроде одно и тоже?
<Andante> нет
<Andante> EMT64 тоже х86
<Andante> И да, ты действительно не очень разбираешься. В этом ты прав.
<hivemind> Ну в любом случае, все приложения я ставлю i386, хотя кстати uname выдаёт i686
<hivemind> Странно как-то
<Andante> Я больше не буду тебе помогать.
<hivemind> блин(
<Andante> А зачем время тратить, если ты не обладаешь basic knowledges?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> Andante, что за басик?
<lolens> Народ, можно в убунту добавить панельку слева как в netbook ed?
<Andante> Sergey_IT, Google Translate. Do you use it?
<Sergey_IT> можно, но не нужно
<hivemind> lolens, можно
<lolens> Подскажите как? Хочу посмотреть на это..
<Sergey_IT> Andante, переведи (
<dmay> lolens: unity поставь
<Andante> Sergey_IT, Не хочу. У тебя есть интернет, найди словарь.
<hivemind> lolens, тебе прямо такая панелька нужна? sudo aptitude install docky и прикручиваеш вбок
<dmay> Andante: знание бейсика это не к добру (
<hivemind> *прикручиваешь
<Andante> dmay, ты тоже найди словарь.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а что это такое? (
<Andante> Тут вообще кто-нибудь знает английский на уровне 6-го класса?
<lolens> Andante: да
<Sergey_IT> неа
<dmay> юнити не док, юнити это жалкая пародия на windows supertaskbar, но один фиг лучше чем доки
<Andante> lolens, Объясни им что такое basic и почему им надо вернуться в школу.
<Andante> Подучить английский и основы информатики.
<dmay> Andante: а тебе стоит погуглить про сарказм, юмор и всё такое ;)
<Sergey_IT> Andante, а это что такое - у нас не было (
<lolens> Basic - базирующийся (Основной)
<Andante> dmay, как минимум один из вас не понимает о чем идет речь.
<hivemind> dmay, а что за windows supertaskbar?
<AndreX> приколисты блин ))
<lolens> !windows supertaskbar
<dmay> hivemind: таскбар в семерке
<hivemind> dmay, аа
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ооо - это ты не понимаешь?
<dmay> Andante: ну ещё про занудство погугли, чтоль
<Andante> dmay, А ты теперь пытаешься прикрыть свое незнание, сказав что пошутил типа.
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я всё понимаю, всегда 8]
<hivemind> lolens, щас, ubuntuhelp не знает про еретическую систему
<Andante> В следующий раз предупреждай когда шутишь, а то иначе непонятно.
<lolens> hivemind: Я подумал он ссылочку даст на гугл :)
<Sergey_IT> Andante,это кому? (
 * Sergey_IT достал перфокарту и записал - Andante скучный
<Andante> ты зато веселый
<Sergey_IT> Andante, это плохо?
<svarog> у кого conky стоит?
<Sergey_IT> svarog, не выражайся...
<svarog> Sergey_IT,  в смысле?
<svarog> хаха...)))
<Sergey_IT> svarog, это не вопрос, конки у всех почти
<svarog> Sergey_IT, не могу найти файла конфигурации, в папке с конки нет его
<artus> его дам и не должно быть
<artus> *там
<artus> svarog, его самому ваять надо , в ~/
<Sergey_IT> svarog, ~/.conkyrc
<svarog> это мне такой файл создать надо? conky.conf.gz
<artus> нет
<artus> .conkyrc
<dmay> о! а срач ещё продолжается? или Andante уже забанили?
<artus> а чего сразу .conf.gz ?
<Andante> dmay, :)
<svarog> ставлю по этаму манулу http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky
<svarog> ничего не выходит, даже запустить
<dmay> Andante: но ты-ж всем доказал что ты самый серъёзный и умный? :3
<Sergey_IT> svarog, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0;topicseen
<Andante> Всем это кому? Тебе чтоль?
<svarog> как тут скрыть больше 3 строк надпись, чтоб в баню не попасть
<artus> svarog, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<artus> !paste | svarog
<ubuntuhelp> svarog: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> svarog, дефолтный конфиг тебе всеравно нафиг не нужен
<svarog> вот http://paste.org.ru/?y9gmzd
<dmay> Andante: себе любимому, вестимо :3
<Andante> dmay, Ну сам-то я и так это знаю. :)
<artus> svarog, http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html береш любой конфиг который понравился, кидаеш в корень
<dmay> но сомневаешься, видимо? коль остальным доказываешь? ;)
<artus> svarog, корень своего хоума
<Andante> dmay, Естественно не сомневаюсь. Никому из вас я ничего не доказывал, и даже не думал об этом.
<svarog> artus, в корень папки или в домашний каталог? в какой корень?
<lolens> Как бороться с кирилицей в названиях песен в moc?
<artus> svarog, ~/ кароче  )
<dmay> Andante: а зачем-же убеждал всех что они неправы, им надо языки учить, итеде итепе?
<artus> lolens, пользовать латиницу)
<artus> ну или utf8
<Andante> dmay, я не доказывал и не убеждал, а сообщал.
<lolens> artus: Пользовать латиницу?? мб не пользовать?
<lolens> artus: а плеер, телефон, виндовс в utf будут названия видеть?
<dmay> Andante: сообщают один раз. дальше убеждают )
<artus> lolens, ты б определился)
<lolens> artus: Так то вообще не желательно менять на utf8 ибо с раздачи уйду...
<Andante> dmay, как хочу так и сообщаю.
<artus> lolens, ну а мок не умеет 1251 )
<dmay> lolens: нормальные плееры нормально с УТФом работают
<dmay> lolens: и под виндовсом и под всем остальным
<lolens> Я понимаю что с UTF но на всех трекерах музыка с cp1251
<dmay> Andante: ну вот на это я и намекаю ;)
<artus> lolens, это проблема трекеров )
<lolens> dmay: Нормальные это какие?
<dmay> lolens: zune, aimp, wmp
<lolens> artus: По-моему это проблемма Ubuntu ибо все виндузятники cp1251 юзают... а так как их больше... почти везде cp1251
<artus> lolens, find `pwd` -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1 и у тебя теги в утф )
<lolens> dmay: А как на раздаче оставаться? если в Utf перевести....
<artus> lolens, дык что ты тут забыл то , если ты весь такой правельный вендузятник?
<artus> lolens, а причем тут раздача ?
<hivemind> lolens, только сначала поставь python-mutagen
<dmay> lolens: а нефиг содействовать распостранению пиратского контента, да ещё и с кривыми тегами ;)
<svarog> artus, имя .conkyrc используется уже а файла в папке нет
<lolens> artus: Ну, не хотелось бы с раздачи уходить... Ато потом качать не получется...
<hivemind> svarog, ctrl+h
<dmay> lolens: скачай порнухи какой нить популярной, она всегда хорошо раздается :3
<lolens> dmay: У нас на трэкере с внутренним трафиком нет порно.
<artus> svarog, killall conky   и ls -la .conkyrc | grep .conkyrc
<artus> lolens, а скопировать куды нить религия не позволяет?
<svarog> hivemind, помогло)))
<lolens> artus: Типа не жалей свои винт? он итак на 120гб...
<artus> от я тебя не пойму, жуеш кактус еще и жалуешся
<lolens> artus: Кактус? Кактус - moc? :)
<artus> lolens, в крайнем случае переключи мок на отображение имен файлов а не тегов
<lolens> artus: как?
<svarog> artus, hivemind Sergey_IT Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ парни все получилось))))
<artus> lolens, жамкни h и смотри справку
<hivemind> Можешь потерпеть конца раздачи а потом find `pwd` -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<lolens> artus: Спасибо
<lolens> hivemind: Конца раздачи?оО
<artus> lolens, во, f нажми
<hivemind> lolens, а ты что, никогда с раздачи не уходишь?
<lolens> artus: Ага, так и сделал...
<lolens> hivemind: нет..
<artus> ну вот )
<hivemind> lolens, ну хоть на пять минут можешь прерваться?
<lolens> artus: Я и сказал "Спасибо", теперь интересно, как сделать чтоб в playlist'e не показывало путь...
<lolens> hivemind: Ну допустим :)
<artus> а нафиг в мок вообще смотреть?
<artus> у него задача играть в фоне )
<lolens> artus: Нет, ну иногда хочется ведь найти любимую песенку к примеру... надоели некоторые...
<artus> ну зашол, запустил и закрыл  )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<lolens> artus: Я понял... просто трудно искать когда в плейлисте видно только директорию + 1-2 буквы названия песни...
<NoOova> тест
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Failed!
<NoOova> Народ где проC++  можно спросить?
<NoOova> почему у меня класс обьявленный в подключаемом файле не виден из основного? хеадеры не трогал.
<Sergey_IT> ничего не понял (
<NoOova> ну я класс создал в подключенном файле
<NoOova> а его из главного cpp файла не видно
<NoOova> привык блин к php и c#
<NoOova> ндо нверное хедер описать
<Sergey_IT> подключаемый - это срр?
<NoOova> га
 * inkvizitor68sl шьётся на андроид 2.2
 * inkvizitor68sl слоупок
<Sergey_IT> классы надо описывать в хидере - и включать в тексте срр там где класс используется
<NoOova> ну я сделал
<NoOova> всёравно клсс невиден
<NoOova> в начаде inclide "test.h"
<NoOova> такое ощущение что нехвтает какогото магического слова типа global или external
<inkvizitor68sl> чё то я волнуюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> телефон уже минуты 3 грузится
<artus> @voice hivemind
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: нетянет наверно андройд 2 2
<inkvizitor68sl> да под него и 2.3 есть
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<NoOova> хмм..... что за глупость? почему если я описываю в хидере классЮ то в cpp мне надо писать всё как класс::статическийМетод
<HiveMind> А я вроде видел, что кто-то заходил и автоматом голос хватал)
<inkvizitor68sl> HiveMind, хошь тебе такое обеспечим
<inkvizitor68sl> ооо!
<inkvizitor68sl> он уже сеть нашел!
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, язык такой...
<inkvizitor68sl> а тормозииит то кааак
<AndreX> HiveMind: чё войсы обходим? нехороший человек
<HiveMind> Да я просто говорить без голоса не могу )
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: както я подругому рньше писал ) хм
<inkvizitor68sl> HiveMind, значит ты в бане
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть с кляпом
<artus> HiveMind, он на телефону перешол)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а ему без кляпа не интересно)
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: разве обязтельно в хедер выосить всё описние а в цпп оствлять только нзвание функций и тип?
<AndreX> HiveMind: значит муты и баны, ещё хуже ))
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, надо бы тебе книжки покурить... )
<HiveMind> Так я собсна не обхожу, ники вроде не регистрозависимы
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: Некад книжки курить, жиплом через 2 месяца) нижжки ндо курить по скрытым марковским моделям и нейронным сетям
<NoOova> а не по C++
<NoOova> =) могу и н C# писать без проблем, просто хочется в C++ подтянуться
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть О_О
<AndreX> HiveMind: а ты подумай
<inkvizitor68sl> 242 кбита в секунду
<inkvizitor68sl> скорость
<inkvizitor68sl> не на 3G
<inkvizitor68sl> Hчётотам
<AndreX> жуть
<inkvizitor68sl> кбайта*
<inkvizitor68sl> изивините
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем 46 метров за 3 минуты
<inkvizitor68sl> на телефоне
<inkvizitor68sl> без 3G
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что я 20ю минутами раньше качал прошлую прошивку - в 4 раза медленнее
<inkvizitor68sl> телефон ни на миллиметр не подвинул
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, еще целых 2 месяца...
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<inkvizitor68sl> на 2.3 не прошился (
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: знаю я что бывает когд так думаешь =(
<NoOova> а прострнства имён из .net пересекаются както с C++?
<NoOova> Допустим System.threading
<AndreySH> под линуксом вроде нет, под виндой да)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, я .нет не узал никогда, только когда-то про внутренности читал (
<NoOova> ))) нпрвте меня плиз наканал где я не буду противоречить теме
<NoOova> зашёл на cpp, там 1 человек
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, программерские форумы как-то поникли последнее время...
<AndreySH> NoOova если не срочно, то вот хороший и пока живой ресурс по программированию http://forum.vingrad.ru/ еслиже срочно, то искать живые каналы в нете(
<NoOova> ну как срочно) не очень но откладывать незя
<NoOova> хм.... привык в c# к потокам, а тут даже такое чтоото не на гугливается
<Sergey_IT> С такими вопросами и там заклюют - лучше книжку взять...
<AndreySH> Sergey_IT  не, там народ из тех кто помогает спокойно относится к тем, кто язык либо только изучает, либо знает, но плохо)
<AndreySH> меня по крайней мере выручали, когда траблы с дипломом были)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, поставь QtCreator - там примеров много и посмотри...
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: :-[ VS2008
<NoOova> я сюда просто зашёл потому что люди технически грммотные сидят
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, изыди! ))
<AndreySH> NoOova а чего на шарпе-то не делаешь?) я так понял там лучше знания)
<NoOova> AndreySH:  дак я хочу норм C++ ещё выучить чтобы если что под консоль на лине писать
<AndreySH> ясн
<NoOova> 2 зйце убить
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, я же тебе говорю - книжки! На форумах/чат ничего не выучишь
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, туда с конкретными вопросами надо приходить
<NoOova> Sergey_IT:  дак у меня есть конкретные вопросы! проссто их много =) вот нпример какую либу надо поддключить чтобы зиметь пространство System::Threading
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, не трогай для начала пространства...
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, и теплейты и т.п. - начни с простого
<Sergey_IT> *темплейты
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, может даже с С лучше начать...
<NoOova> ну простое это что?
<NoOova> совсем то основу я знаю
<NoOova> ссылки укзтели типы
<NoOova> Может OpenMP заюзать на потоки?*
<NoOova> по ней лабы делали =)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, и вообще изучать язык надо решая конкретную задачу...
<NoOova> ну у меня есть щас задача) щзс ндо персептроннопистьа минимльный
<Sergey_IT> а на нормальном языке?
<NoOova> НАписать персептрон
<NoOova> самый самый простой
<Sergey_IT> если для диплома - пиши на том, что знаешь...
<NoOova> Ну я не гуру C#. просто он сам по себе проще и навыки есть
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, на нем и пиши. А С++ оставь на потом... а то закопаешься
<jumper> подскажите, где в компизе поставить галочку, чтобы по команде свернуть все окна он оставлял на месте коньки ?
<jumper> вроде было где-то "игнорировать окна не с панели задач", но найти не могу
<artus> O_o а коньки и не должны сворачиватся
<artus> они на десктопе весят
<jumper> неа
<artus> да-а
<jumper> сворачиваются
<artus> толи у тебя компиз неправельный , толи коньки )
<jumper> .. или одно из двух. Коньки - conky-colors, компиз дефолтный
<artus> да не должны сворачиватся коньки , ты первый от кого такое слышу )
<jumper> а вот..) Я когда то натыкался на такую проблему с виджетами - решалось галочкой
<jumper> или в цветных коньках что то намудрили в конфиге в типе окон
<jumper> и правда, дефолтный конки не сворачивается
<Odygem> Ку
<Odygem> Спим?
<svarog> выжившие есть?)
<Odygem> В нипонии?
<svarog> ))) ну у них я думаю проблем не много если что китайцы поделятся...
<svarog> как в Conky настроить отображение иконок
<Odygem> Чем? Рисом? Или телефонами?
<svarog> людьми)
<Odygem> Низя такого делать
<svarog> эмм... как нельзя кучу картинок переглядел у всех почти стоят иконуи
<svarog> вот например http://ompldr.org/vMWtjdw
<svarog> Odygem, возле ап давн кпу и так далее маленькие иконуи стоят
<svarog> Odygem, кучу конфигов перепробовал у меня они не отображаются...
<Odygem> Ыыы Лол
<Odygem> Это не иконки
<Odygem> А шрифты
<svarog> как установить шрифты такие в убунте?
<Odygem> Нинаю у меня были
<Odygem> ${font OpenLogos:size=16}qwertyuioopasdfghjkzxcvbnm
<jumper> кстати о коньках - скиньте плиз начало конфига, где свойства окна прописаны
<Odygem> Зачем?
<jumper> я туплю) - у меня conky-colors сворачиваются вместе с окнами
<svarog> вот шикарный сайт там 80 страниц конфигов http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/page/14/
<jumper> а дефолтные - нет, но их конфиг я найти не могу
<Odygem> На убунту.ру больше
<svarog> дай ссылку
<Odygem> Сайт убунты блин
<Odygem> Форум
<svarog> там на форуме наверное пару лямов сообщений...
<artus> Odygem, я не понял, ты что тут делаеш?
<artus> @kick Odygem  свободен
<artus> @kban --host Odygem пшол вон
<artus> @mode +b *!*@79.124.*
<artus> @mode -b b *!*@79.124.187.52
<artus> @mode -b *!*@79.124.187.52
<drunix> всем привет
<drunix> кто может подсказать почему в мозиле страници долго грузятся
<Andante> потому что интернет медленный :)
<drunix> вот я так и знал что кто-то так и ответит
<drunix> нет инет хороший
<drunix> любой другой броузер бистро открывает
<Andante> Народ, BIND9 на дебианах с поддержкой idn собирают?
<drunix> народ стоит ли переходить с бубунту 10.04 на 10.10? есть ли в этом смысл?
<drunix> я просто новичек
<artus> нет
<drunix> artus если нетрудно объясни почему
<artus> drunix, а что ты такого важного выиграеш от перехода?
<drunix> вот я и хочу это узнать
<drunix> я многое в этом непонимаю
<artus> ну темболее , если не понимаеш оно тебе надо?
<drunix> ну ты непонял
<artus> хотел бы понимать листал бы форум и гуглил, а так...
<drunix> я листал
<artus> слабо листал значит )
<artus> если не налистал отличие lts от обычной бубунты )
<drunix> ну честно за 2 дня я так глубоко незалез
<drunix> что мне дали я и поставил
<artus> ну темболее, зачем оно тебе надо? работаеть? ну и прекрасно, познавай )
<artus> вот когда поймеш что сможеш лечить болячки которые тебе могут приехать при обновлении тогда и обновляцся)
<drunix> вот
<artus> drunix, вобщем 04 версия с дооолгой поддержкой, которую вылизывают в плане стабильности
<drunix> ок спасибки
<drunix> понял
<drunix> надо побольше читать
<artus> ;)
<lolens> artus: Снова не спишь?:)
<artus> неа
 * lolens обновляется до 10.10 :)
<svarog> парни накачал шрифтоф для conky но они не отображаются... в редакторе нормально отображаются а в conky обычными буквами...
<svarog> правильно в конфиге пишу? ${font Devil inside:size=16}j${font}   CPU:
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-18
<artus> опа, у ff оказывается какая то синхронизация с чем то появилась
<Andante> artus, синхронизация чего?
<Andante> закладок-табов-паролей?
<artus> история, пароли, открытые табы, закладки
<Andante> с мобильной версией чтоль?
<artus> а фиг его знает, написано со всеми девайсами
<artus> https://services.mozilla.com/tos/ во чего
<artus> мож оно и было ) я не видел)
<Andante> Когда там четверка ожидается не в курсе?
<artus> дык уже
<artus> у меня 9я бета, но на хабре ссыль где вроде как говорится что это оно и будет
<Andante> оверлей подключать влом, у меня их и так целый зоопарк.
<skrishi> привет всем )
<artus> проснулсо? )
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> сайтик ставлю.. блин.. никогда не думал что столько может быть ..эм.. (а названия болезней считаются ругательством?) =)
<artus> хы... как я тебя понимаю )
 * inkvizitor68sl только начал ставить сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> а туда надо 6 сайтов
<inkvizitor68sl> а они сцуко весят очень много
<inkvizitor68sl> 50Г (
<skrishi> мне повезло )) у меня база мег ветис.. и сам 35 мегов )
<skrishi> вот только с сав_моде разберусь
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<skrishi> что это с админами сегодня? войсы себе выставляют )))
<inkvizitor68sl> матерюсь
<skrishi> а ) блин, я за другими скрытого мата не замечаю )
<skrishi> практически )
<skrishi> artus: вопросик есть.. может ты знаешь.. на хостинге, что бы сайти пахал нужны папочти на которые права нужно выставить 777. А это вообще не безопасно же, или я параноик? ))
<artus> небезопасно
<skrishi> а чо делать?
<artus> а что за папочки?
<artus> ну для начала можно запретить php выполнять скрипты в оных папочках
<artus> ваууу... меня пустило )))
<skrishi> ну в имедж понятно, можно позволить только картинки загружать
<skrishi> куда?
<skrishi> а вот папка /tmp что с ней делать?
<artus> да что ж за вредительство то (((
<artus> skrishi, я ж говорю, заприти выполнение скриптов в ней , и будет все гуд
<skrishi> artus: ты чего? систему ломаешь опять? ))
<artus> skrishi, да не , пытаюсь переехать на другой хост, вернее тренирую переезд , и здаетцо мне нгинкс стоит у меня поперек горла )
<skrishi> artus: сегодня день перездов? )))
<artus> ))
<Andante> Это директории, народ.
<Andante> Каталоги, в крайнем случае.
<artus> Andante, от того как ты его назовеш суть не поменяетцо)
<Andante> Этож не повод уподобляться секретаршам.
<artus> да ладно тебе ) придерживатся протокола в 3 часа ночи
<Andante> О... а можно я тогда кого-нибудь идиотом назову?
<Andante> Да вон хотя бы Одигема.
<Andante> Или ты его забанил?
<artus> а я его и не выпускал из бани )
<Andante> будем считать это положительным ответом?
<skrishi> ура )) я с папкой темп разобрался )
<skrishi> оказывается мой хостер её вынрузил из www  только завтра они получат кучу вопросов )))
<lolens> Что за привычка спрашивать о каких либо вещах и приостанавливать установку... Отходил... Думал уже обновился... А он мне вопрос: Заменить измененный конфигурационный файл?
<skrishi> lolens: молодец малыш ))
<skrishi> а как ещё нужно? ))
<lolens> skrishi: Спросил про файл окошко оставил, а пока устанавливает другое...
<skrishi> ээ )) а вдруг нельзя.. а там зависимости )
<lolens> skrishi: Ну дык что нельзя то бы и не устанавливал...
<lolens> После ответа, доустановил...
<skrishi> ну вот он и не устанавливал )
<Andante> lolens, А у нас конфиги обновляются после устновки обновлений. Все и скопом.
<Andante> И можно сравнить их и отредактировать. Или замержить.
<Andante> А еще можно грабить коро... охщи...
<lolens> skrishi: хочешь сказать там всё касается файла release-upgrade?? Без него ничего другова не установить...
<skrishi> Andante: у нас это у кого?
<Andante> Некорректно будет отвечать на этот вопрос, но раз уж artus разрешил... Gentoo.
<lolens> :)
<artus> Andante, так, ниче я не разрешал, заканчивай политагитацию
<Andante> Ну ты сказал что после 3 часов ночи можно протокола не придерживаться.
<skrishi> гента это убунта через ( а анатомические термины являются ругательством?) =)
<Andante> Мда? :)
<artus> Andante, протокола ) но не правил)
<Andante> Правила запрещают упоминание генту?
<artus> ахха)
<lolens> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<artus> 2.13
<artus> Обсуждение вопросов, напрямую не связанных с использованием систем на базе Ubuntu. Другие дистрибутивы GNU/Linux и прочие операционные системы следует обсуждать на иных, специализированных ресурсах.
<Andante> skrishi, А почему тогда в убунту пакетный менеджер задает виста-стайл глупые вопросы останавливая установку обновлений, а в дистрибутиве, который я вчера видел по телевизору - нет?
<lolens> artus: Тоесть о kubuntu тоже нельзя?
<artus> lolens, неа )
<lolens> artus: жесть
<artus> а кубунту надо на kubuntu-ru сспрашивать)
<skrishi> а почему кубунту нельзя?
<artus> и вааще , кеды зло )
<skrishi> это же убунта )
<lolens> artus: я конечно согласен... Но всё же...
<Andante> Ну конечно он согласен, еще бы.
<lolens> Andante: ??
<skrishi> Andante: Блин, нашёл чего спросить, в пол пятого утра, когда я пытаюсь настроить сайт?
<lolens> Andante: Мне комп кеды ставить не позволяет :)
<artus> lolens, дык зачем тебе кубунта? )
<skrishi> Andante: мне при обнорлениях ни разу не задавала вопросов кстати )) только пароль админа, что бы подтвердить что их нужно установить )
<Andante> skrishi, смотри выше
<lolens> artus: Грят красивее :) Только вот у меня там сразу всё повиснет.. ввиду моей видюхи...
<Andante> [04:22:43] <lolens> Что за привычка спрашивать о каких либо вещах и приостанавливать установку...
<artus> а чего там такое можно ставить чтоб пришлось уходить чай делать?
<artus> скачку пакетов в расчет не берем
<lolens> Обновление 10.10 :)
<skrishi> Andante: как настроил, так и пашет.. ))) кривизна рук распрастраняется на кривизну животных в виде ПО )
<Andante> skrishi, Перенаправь свое остроумие на lolens, у меня все работает.
<lolens> artus: скачалось намного быстрее.. :) Ибо скорость 5-9 мб\с
<Andante> skrishi, В дистрибутиве, который я вчера видел по телевизору.
<artus> хорошо тебе )
<lolens> artus: Я уже 2-3 час применяю эти обновления :)
<skrishi> Andante: у меня тоже всё работает, хотя стоит убу )
<artus> мдя
<lolens> artus: оО всё, уже очистка...
<skrishi> lolens: у тебя что первый пень что ли?
<lolens> skrishi: Не первый но и не 10ый
<lolens> Память 700+мб, проц 2.1Гхц, Видюха нвидиа 5600 (128мб)
<skrishi> у меня ноут 1,8 мг с 1 г памяти )
<skrishi> f kbybz bytnf rfrfz&
<skrishi>  а инет какой?
<lolens> skrishi: 5-9 мб\с
<skrishi> странно, у меня минут за 40 встало всё помоему
<lolens> skrishi: Ну дык учитывай что я уходил от компа.. он тут запаузился со своим вопросом)
<skrishi> да я тогда тоже за сахаром в магазин бегал ) ))
<skrishi> и вопросов вроде никаких у меня не было )
<lolens> ммм... странно... но по крайней мере ему надо было конфиг поменять который для ics служит...
<lolens> Кстати,я чет не читал что он изменял.. .local.rc он случаем не меняет?
<lolens> rc.local*
<artus> lolens, а apt-get --force-yes -y dist-upgrade  не вариант? или те просто по приколу все подтверждать?
<lolens> artus: Если бы я знал такую команду так бы и сделал...
<skrishi> а ведь говорю: кривизна рук, влияет на животных )
<lolens> skrishi: Кривизна рук тут не причем.. просто не знание...
<Andante> А я говорю что интерактивность по дефолту это неправильно.
<Andante> Правильно наоборот.
<skrishi> и генту.. это не допилиная убунту )) для садомазохистов ))
<Andante> skrishi, Ты ее видел?
<artus> блин , вот жеш, надо срочно логи выпилить) ато еще кто нить узнает сию секретную команду )
<Andante> ставил? юзал?
<skrishi> даже щёпал )) всёравно в итоге убунту получилось )
<Andante> skrishi, Ну чтож... как настроил так и работает. :)
<lolens> Andante: Так если рассуждать, дык все дистры супер-мега-отличные... мы просто их настраивать не умеем)
<skrishi> блин.. кажись хостер не поддерживает почтовые ящики.. блин.. я даже не ожидал както
<lolens> Andante: Хотя, скорее всего так и есть)))
<lolens> Пора ребут)
<Andante> lolens, на самом деле нет. Интерактивность по дефолту это неправильно. И она либо есть, либо нет.
<Andante> А ребут нужен только после обновления ядра.
<skrishi> а там ядро обновляется )
<artus> ну я и пенек
<Andante> второй?
<artus> 2 часа пытацо понять почему не отдает странички по новому адресу и лиш потом случайно вспомнить что в вордпресе кеш врублен
<artus> Andante, деревянный)
<skrishi> ))
<skrishi> бывает ))
<skrishi> я например поставл сайт.. смотрю какой он красивый.. а потом глянул случайно на урл.. а эта хрень на локалке давно крутьться ))
<artus> ))
<artus> а самое интересное что пытаясь починить я походу доломал до ручки)
<skrishi> =)
<Andante> А вот джумла при установке срисовывает из параметра HOST (читай из адресной строки браузера) URL-у и прописывает ее у себя в тыщще мест, делая все линки абсолютными.
<Andante> Внимание вопрос. Нахрена?
<Andante> А если у меня урл сменился?
<artus> Andante, да она вообще вся загадочная )
<Andante> У меня есть заказчик, а у него есть сайт на джумле. Пока мне везло и домен у него не менялся. :)
<Andante> Все жду когда же мне придется с этим разбираться...
<Andante> Ну find+sed я юзать умею... а вот кто подскажет как по БД пройтись поиском/заменой?
<artus> Andante, ну че, рекурсивный поиск с заменой )
<artus> Andante, так же )
<Andante> artus, sed-ом?
<Andante> Не грубовато ли?
<artus> я вон вордпрес только что переносил
<artus> открыл гедитом и поиск с заменой
<Andante> [05:02:19] <artus> а самое интересное что пытаясь починить я походу доломал до ручки)
<Andante> Вдохновляет.
<artus> Andante, не, у меня нгинкс четь поломался
<Andante> Ты серьезно БД правил gedit-ом?
<artus> Andante, базу то оно сьело
<Andante> Или ты прикалываешься?
<artus> Andante, ага) патаму что влом и она на 200 кил )
<artus> Andante, серьезно )
<artus> я помну что можно выполнить запрос в мускле на смену , но не помню сам запрос
<Andante> грубовато имхо... Хотя попробовать-то можно, никто линейкой не стукнет.
<skrishi> а что в этом такого?
<artus> Andante, ты не повериш но оно влолне себе открываетцо оным )
<skrishi> этоже вроде просто текстовый файл в итоге
<skrishi> ну да.. просто много буков )
<skrishi> и в гетедите прекрасно открывается )
<Andante> открыл посмотрел...
<Andante> Там тьма файлов, фиг поймешь какой куда.
<artus> Andante, дамп базы сделай, и в нем меняй
<Andante> А, ну это другое дело.
<Andante> Я думал ты прямо так, на живую. :)))
<artus> гыыы
<artus> неее, я столько не выкурю)
<Andante> Ну вобщем ты понимаешь теперь мое удивление, скажем так. :)
<artus> во, офигеть ,все работаеть
<artus> четь я нифига не пойму, какого лечего мне ни с того ни ч чего 404 отдавало
<skrishi> по моему нужно правильно всё таки ставить вопросы ))) никто же не заставляет править текстовые документы в битах.. все давно пользуются текстовыми редакторами )
<artus> skrishi, эт моя вина скорее что я не уточнил про дамп )
<skrishi> artus: я наверное лох.. потому что я сразу полез в дамп )) я наверное просто по другому не умею ))
<skrishi> Горе от ума )))
<artus> skrishi, наверно потому что ты щас таки занят переносом и он у тя под рукой )
<Andante> Я бы сначала погуглил SQL-запрос, а потом... ну да, отредактировал бы дамп.
<skrishi> artus: ну да.. наверное. )
<Andante> Только не gedit-ом конечно.
<skrishi> artus: хотя я всё равно не знаю где у меня файлы базы хранятся )))
<Andante> в /var/lib/mysql
<Andante> по дефолту конечно
<skrishi> Andante: в нано? )) или в ОО =)))
<Andante> skrishi, в sed
<artus> в мс офисе в вайне )
<Andante> А нано вообще автоматическую замену умеет? Я как-то ни разу не пробовал.
<skrishi> Andante: я никогда ничего не меняю, если не знаю зачем это нужно сделать.. и почему по другому. намного круче чем по дефолту )
<Andante> skrishi, пароль рута тоже не меняй
<skrishi> Andante: да я и не меняю )) у меня сделан давно "кличка моего хомячка" =))
<Andante> небезопасно :) Даже если его зовут bochrvf141
<Andante> Ты можешь сообщить кличку своего хомяка случайному знакомому и ничего не заподозрить
<skrishi> Andante: =)) ну у меня нет хомячка ))) а пароль даже если услышат то запомнят с 10 раза ))
<skrishi> хотя удивительно почему.. для меня так просто )
<Andante> Когда деревья были большими а интернет дорогим и медленным у меня была 100-рублевая РОЛовская карточка, пароль от которой я до сих пор, блин, помню.
<Andante> И уже врядли забуду...
<Andante> Наверное это потому что РОЛ дисконнектил постоянно, а пароль я не сохранял... несекурно же.
<skrishi> =))
<skrishi> да.. было такое )
<Andante> А еще помню на одной из работ у меня была софтина, которая свой серийник постоянно забывала. Так я его тоже наизусть выучил. QCI-400-111-509-230898 Народ офигевал, когда я такое по памяти набирал.
<skrishi> как тогда вообще можно было сидеть в инете .. не пойму ))
<artus> так, лепота, фсе вроде пучком )
<Andante> Хотя казалось бы. 3 буквы и два номера телефона. Трудно запомнить чтоли?
<skrishi> блин.. а я опять сломал всё )))
<skrishi> ну вот ))
<skrishi> осталось .htaccess настроить и всё пучком будет ))
<artus> хы, здаетцо мне меня пыталсо послать нафиг  suhosin
<skrishi> а у тебя сервак?
<skrishi> artus: слушай, а как разрешить обращение но запретить скачивание файла?
<sharikoff> nsw
<sharikoff> тыц
<cerber> приветствую
<cerber> в убуту есть функция ограничивающая поток трафика?
<skrishi> cerber, я думаю тебе никто не ответит на так сформулированый вопрос )
<AndreX> cerber: вроде есть гугли по rshaper
<lolens> unity вобще не впечатлил на ubuntu-desktop 10.10 ;D
<dimm> утра! Ж)
<zizitop> dimm: утра
<skrishi> ку )
<SergeyIT> ку
<skrishi> как потестит хтмл странички в эксплоере под линухой?
<zizitop> ие фор линукс.
<skrishi> zizitop: эм?
<zizitop> ie for linux
<lolens> skrishi: Через Wine, не?
<skrishi> лицензия не позволяет
<skrishi> вы вообще ситаете лицензии хоть иногда? )))
<skrishi> ie является частью ОС виндоус и не может быть запущен в не её.. то есть для того что бы использовать ие нужно ставить винду
<lolens> Мммм... Правильный такой :)
<lolens> Я только 1 лицензию читал, и то так... пролистывал GNU\GPL xD
<lolens> skrishi: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<zizitop> skrishi: ослик есть для линукса. ну или виртуалбокс/вмваре/куему
<lolens> skrishi: Об этом вроде zizitop говорил...
<lolens> And it's free and open source.
<lolens> We currently support IE6, IE5.5 and IE5. There is also beta support for IE7, IE8 and IE9.
<skrishi> lolens: спасибо )
<skrishi> zizitop: и тебе спасибо ))
<lolens> skrishi: Гуглу и zizitop спасибо :)
<skrishi> я английски не знаю ))
<skrishi> так что буду переводить когда проснусь )
<lolens> skrishi: Download переводи лучше
<lolens> skrishi: Сверху справа ссылочка...
<lolens> Блин,я ведь тоже не спал еще... оО
<skrishi> lolens: угу, спасибо )) но там переводить нечего.. одни сплошные команды.. а их я и так читаю.. без переводов )
<lolens> skrishi: Ну, разберешся)))
<skrishi> ага )
<lolens> Главное что: nd it's free and open source.
<skrishi> а то на 2 машинах жутко не удобно сидеть (((
<lolens> "И это бесплатно и с открытым кодом"
<m5> всем здравствуйте такая вобщем проблема
<zizitop> что-то кажется мне, что у разных осликов свои оригинальные баги. думается мне, что по разному отрисовывать будет в винде и в линуксе. я так думаю
<m5> the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly
<skrishi> майктасовт скоро включит в лицензию.. не запускать виндовс на виртуальном хосте, на компьютерах имеющих вторую ОС )))
<m5> the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly вот тако евыдаёт в долфине
<skrishi> m5, проблемы не решабельны по опрделению
<m5> а в конквероре открывает папки
<lolens> m5: Тебе помоему в #kubuntu-ru xD как говорил artus, помоему...
<skrishi> m5, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=575&q=the+process+for+the+file+protocol+died+unexpectedly&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<m5> там нет ни кого)))
<skrishi> m5, тогда вопросы формируй правильно ))
<skrishi> я блин 5 часов прокопал инет, пока допёр как спрятать папку на хостинге )
<m5> по ссылке по первой перехожу и сказанно что исправленно очисткой конфигов юзера, а какие конфиги чистить?
<zizitop> rm -rf ~/.kde4
<AndreX> m5: сноси кеды - нафиг они тебе )
<Abbattar> Здравствуйте! Ребят, подскажите какой есть апплет примотированных дисков, но не от Canonical
<only_you> кононикал в почете..
<AndreX> Abbattar: аплёт подключения дисков в gnome
<m5> )))) юзеры привыкли
<Abbattar> он же "от Canonical"
<AndreX> Abbattar: поставь gnom не от каноникал )
<zz-shadow> Бодрое утро всем!
<AndreX> zz-shadow: и тебе
<AndreX> Abbattar: а чем он тебя не устраивает ?
<skrishi> так.. ладно.. пол одиннадцатого.. детям пора спать )) спокойны малыши уже скора начнутся )))
<Abbattar> да был у меня один такой апплет, но я убунту снёс и занова переустанавливаю, вот ищу теперь
 * skrishi отвалился
<zz-shadow> Господа, подскажите пожалуйста один такой момент... Нужен софт для вещания в интернете. Требования: Захват с карты вещание в интернете H.264-> FLV. Пробовал делать через VLC в IceCast но почемуто не удалось связать, по причине того что из VLC отдаю d H.264+ACC а IceCast н
<zz-shadow> Сейчас пользуюсь Flumotion (коммерческая версия) но не могу продолжать по многим причинам, начиная с того что доков по нему человеческих нету, а саппорт отдельно оплату просит...
<m5> обнаружил что при запуске долфина не открывает папку и выдаёт ошибку the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly, после переходов из папку в папку всё открывает, может проблема в долфине
<m5> подскажите как заного установить дофин
<m5> долфин
<AndreX> m5: http://thexnews.com/dolphin-%D0%B2-gnome-%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9-%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80.html
<AndreX> жуть
<FONTER> привет всем
<AndreX> ку
<zamah> ку
<FONTER> а Worms Reloaded идёт под вином?
<FONTER> никто не проббовал
<FONTER> ?
<FredyBackSlash> Hi All
<FONTER> hi
<zamah> join #gnewsense-кг
<zamah> join #gnewsense-ru
<FredyBackSlash> Подскажите кто знает на каком канале общаются программисты С++ по русски.
<AndreX> FONTER: идёт тока говорят созвуком траба вобщем /join #winehq
<FONTER> спс
<FONTER> будем пробовать)
<AndreX> FredyBackSlash: походу нет уже таких
<FONTER> червяки идут!
<FONTER> звука токо нет
<BuKTop> привет
<FONTER> привет
<seva_1984_2011> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<seva_1984_2011> õàé íàðîä êàê êîäèðîâêó ñìåíèòü òóò ÷åðåç êîìàíäíóþ ñòðîêó?
<ubuntuhelp> seva_1984_2011! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<FutureK> Как при форматировании флешки зи консоли поставить флаг bootable?
<FutureK> для liveusb
<seva_1984_2011> народ подскажите по следующей проблеме установил драйвер на принтер kyocera km-2030 печатаю .xls-файл но печатается не этот файл а какая-то фигня, драйвера пробовал разные, если виноват cups, то откуда можно нормальный скачать?
<Ecclesiastes> Ïðèâåò âñåì.. íóæåí ñîâåò. :) Ñåãîäíÿ áóäó ñòàâèòü äðóãó íà íîóò óáóíòó. äðóã â ëèíóêñå ïîëíûé íîâè÷åê. íî îí ðåøèë ïåðåéòè íà ëèíóêñ ïî ðåëèãèîçíûì ñîáðàæåíèÿì.. ìîë íåëèöåíçèîííûé ñîâò - ýòî ãðåõ è ò.ï.
<Ecclesiastes> ÿ ñàì íà ôåäîðå è ìåíÿ ýòî âïîëíå óñòðàèâàåò, íî äëÿ ïîëíûõ íîâè÷÷êîâ ÿ ðåøèë ïîñòàâèòü ÷òî òî áîëå äðóæåëþáíîå è áîëåå ïðîñòîå  äëÿ ïîíèìàíèÿ. ìåíÿ èíòåðåñóåò íà ñêîëüêî óáóíòà áåçïðîáëåìíà ïðè ðàáîòå ñ æåëåçîì.. ïðèíòåðàìè è âèäåî?
<ubuntuhelp> Ecclesiastes! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zizitop> да уж. федора не на юникоде это как то..
<zizitop> винда оказалась
<Ecclesiastes> Привет всем.. нужен совет. :) Сегодня буду ставить другу на ноут убунту. друг в линуксе полный новичек. но он решил перейти на линукс по религиозным сображениям.. мол нелицензионный совт - это грех и т.п.
<Ecclesiastes> я сам на федоре и меня это вполне устраивает, но для полных новиччков я решил поставить что то боле дружелюбное и более простое  для понимания. меня интересует на сколько убунта безпроблемна при работе с железом.. принтерами и видео?
<zizitop> ноу проблем
<AndreX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware
<AndreX> Ecclesiastes: ^
<Ecclesiastes> спс.. читаю.
<lolens> Народ, у когонибудь было такое: В Wine Клавиатура не работает (usb)
<seva_1984_2011> на версии 10.04 проблем с принтером не наблюдал, счас на версии 10.10 нажимая даже на пробную печать печатает фигню какую-то
<dimm> как флешку вручную подмаунтить? а то она маунтится без прав на запись на нее )
<san4o> lolens: бывало
<lolens> san4o: Разобрался почему?
<san4o> lolens: в настройках вайна, вкладка графика галочку поставь - разрешить менеджеру окон управлять окнами вайн
<lolens> san4o: А эмуль рабочего стола надо?
<lolens> san4o: Или без разницы?
<san4o> без разници. но не во все игры можно нормально в окошке играть. в стартегиях очень неудобно
<lolens> san4o: У меня NFS U2 Идёт норм... даже не лагает... Но клавиатура 0 эмоций
<lolens> Всё равно клава не пашет... В настройках wine клава пашет... ну TAB допустим работает.. .А в игре нет...
<san4o> lolens: порозставляй еще галочек
<lolens> Все поставил кроме эмуля раб стола...
<lolens> Щас попробую с эмулем
<AndreX|OFF> dimm: sudo mount /dev/sdxx /mnt vfat codepage=866,iocharset=utf8,user,noauto 0 0
<AndreX> dimm: а лучше в фстаб пропиши
<dimm> AndreX, /dev/disk/by-label ;-)
<dimm> AndreX, а если в fstab, то оно будет автоматически при вставлении монтироваться
<dimm> ?
<AndreX> угу
<lolens> Блин, 0 эмоций.. Как раз таки стратегия бы норм было... а в гонки без клавы... жестоко как то...
<dimm> AndreX, ого )
<dimm> в гонки с рулем хорошо )
<lolens> Гдет валяется... только он тоже usb!
<san4o> lolens: а другие игрушки ?
<lolens> Тоже не найдется поди...
<lolens> san4o: Не пробывал... А, пробывал в л2... шло вроде норм
<lolens> san4o: правда после до 10.10 обновился...
<san4o> lolens:  удалить вайн, подключить репозитарий, установить новый ...
<lolens> san4o: Wine 1.2.2
<san4o> lolens: 1,3,15
<lolens> san4o: Мб просто обновить?
<san4o> тебе решать
<lolens> Сейчас попробую сначала обновить
<lolens> Stable: Wine 1.2.2 (shortlog)
<lolens> Development: Wine 1.3.15 (shortlog)
<lolens> Это на офф сайте...
<SergeyIT> ку
<AndreX> ку
<Frutik> А возможно ли кафеин прикрутить к убунту 10.10, установка запросила 50 мегабайт и тянет некоторые кедовские библиотеки, просто боюсь что без смены стола на Кде он не будет работать
<|rapidsp|> должен
<|rapidsp|> не сразу вник в истинное значение слова "кафеин" :)
<AndreX> кеды наверно
<AndreX> или реально кафеин
<AndreX> чтоб спать за компом нехотелось )
<Frutik> Просто без него никак, нужен для просмотра спутникого тв+шаринг, в гноме аналогов нет, а весь кде на убунту ставить это извращение, тем более около гига качать
<lolens> Подскажите репозиторий для нестабильных версий wine плз...
<san4o> Frutik: кде тебе не нада ствить. а библиотек кде немного придется стянуть чтобы установить
<san4o> lolens: на сайте вайна все написано
<lolens> Там репа только для стабильных версий вроде...
<Frutik> Блин в сусе в коробке и кеды и гном, при запуске выбираешь какой нужен
<skai> Frutik: ну и тут поставь также
<san4o> lolens: есть исходники там. подключай репозиторий с сайта ..
<lolens> san4o: всё, разобрался...
<lolens> san4o: просто при обновлении репозитории бочатся...
<lolens> блочатся
<SergeyIT> Frutik, не мучайся. Поставь и посмотри... (сам Крузадером пользуюсь в гноме и ничего...)
<|rapidsp|> Frutik: а vnc не умеет?
<Frutik> |rapidsp|, нее, я Нтв+ хочу смотреть, а плагин только в кафеине есть
<lolens> Блин, всё равно всё норм, но клава не пашет...
<lolens> В графике все галочки стоят...
<san4o> Frutik: где шаринг береш если не секрет ?
<lolens> Может usb как то настроить в wine надо, чтоб клавиатура заработала?
<lolens> в lsusb видит как Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c311 Logitech, Inc.
<AndreX> lolens: если тока пересобирать с поддержкой usb
<lolens> AndreX: Это как?
<san4o> lolens: мож шрифтов закинуть ? плохо что только 1 игра трудно обределить баг или в вайне или с игрой
<AndreX> искать надо как, я незнаю
<lolens> san4o: Шрифты то тут причем.. надо просто чтоб wine usb устройстваа видел...
<SergeyIT> lolens, а в нотепаде работает?
<lolens> SergeyIT: Кхм... точно, работает.
<SergeyIT> lolens, значит с игрой проблема
<lolens> SergeyIT: На винде шла норм
<AndreX> lolens: http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
<Frutik> san4o сайт не помню, дома на компе в закладки вбит, а так в великий гугль вбей и выдаст кучу сайтов, 120 рублей и весь нтв плюс и триколор, главное чтоб интернет был чтоб кодировку получать, вот только в кафейне и есть плагин чтоб кодировку получать
<dimm> AndreX, спасибо, помогло
<Silverd23> Добрый день подскажите просмотр удалённых рабочих столов можно использовать не в локальной сети - например если получить имя в dyndns?
<Frutik> А если в вайн добавить библиотеки, ведь в игре в папке должна быть библиотека с подключением устройств такие как джостик
<lolens> Frutik: Не знаю какие библиотеки...
<AndreX> lolens: чё за игруль хоть? :)
<lolens> AndreX: Дык NFS underground 2
<Spectrum> q
<AndreX> lolens: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=105629.0
<lolens> AndreX: Ага читаю ее уже)
<flintstone> всем привет :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<lolens> Парни спасибо за помощь! Поставил dinput8 - сторонняя и всё заработало. Спасибо!
<zz-shadow> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с связкой VLC+IceCast?
<AndreX> flintstone: привет, чё сломал?
<flintstone> скажите, как обстоят дела с 64 битными архитектурами?
<flintstone> стоит их щас ставить?
<SergeyIT> неплохо
<SergeyIT> это лично дело
<Frutik> У меня 64 битная, летает
<SergeyIT> у меня 32 - все летает
<Frutik> Не тормозов не глюков
<flintstone> когдато ставил.. около 2-х лет назад.. в репах половина программ не потдерживало 64 битную систему
<SergeyIT> ни тормозов ни глюков
<AndreX> )
<flintstone> я планирую поставить себе больше 4 и больше памяти
<SergeyIT> flintstone, pae
<flintstone> SergeyIT: ?
<SergeyIT> !зфу
<SergeyIT> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pae'
<flintstone> SergeyIT: интересно
<AndreX> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAE
<SergeyIT> flintstone, поддержка >4 гиг в 32 битах
<flintstone> как я понимаю не больше 4-х..
<AndreX> правда больше четырёх гигов процессу не выделиш
<SergeyIT> а надо?
<flintstone> как в висте и семерке, они включили это в дистрибутив..
<AndreX> SergeyIT: комуто может инадо )
<Silverd23> Товарищи кто подскажет с удалённым управлением в ubuntu (динамические адреса) чтобы из любого места можно управлять (teamviewer не подходит) вот например настроить управление удалёнными столами (штатный)
<flintstone> пока не надо.. :) мне просто интересно :)
<elenzar> всем привет
<SergeyIT> AndreX, сначала и надо решить вопрос - а надо ли )
<flintstone> Silverd23: я пользуюсь тим вивером правда с убунты на удаленные венды..
<AndreX> быть или небыть, вот вчём вопрос
<SergeyIT> AndreX, классика! )
<elenzar> такой вопрос , у меня программа удаленого админ. оч сильно ругается и не компилируется , при попытки компиляции выводит : /home/el/Рабочий стол/qrdc1/../qrdc/vnc/VncClientThread.h:14: error: rfb/rfbclient.h: Нет такого файла или каталога    как это исправить , мб я что то не
<elenzar> догрузил ? хотя вроде скачивал эту библиотеку....
<flintstone> SergeyIT: а PAE надо прикручивать, или он есть в системме?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: угу ))
<freenetwork> Silverd23, http://www.linuxspace.org/archives/3444 я так делал
<SergeyIT> flintstone, в репах есть
<flintstone> просто купить 4 гига 2+2 выгоднее чем 3 гига 2+1 :)
<Silverd23> flintstone не без тайма бы, через dyndns раньше как винде
<elenzar> я чере сипифетик вроде скачал все...
<Silverd23> freenetwork и как стабильность?
<flintstone> Silverd23: а VNC, пробовал?
<SergeyIT> flintstone, а зачем столько гиг? Для каких задач?
<AndreX> Silverd23: freenetwork ушол уже
<flintstone> для 3D моделирования
<flintstone> рендер и все дела..
<Silverd23>  flintstone нет вот ссылку дали почитать
<SergeyIT> flintstone, может тогда 64 бита и лучше будет - это поизучать надо
<flintstone> так и сделаю..
<flintstone> Silverd23: это неудобно немного.. я пробовал както давно
<flintstone> можно написать скриптик в баше чтобы удаленная машина отправляла тебе после запуска свой IP, например с помощью mutt
<Silverd23> flintstone а какой например для меня вариант подходит: динамические адреса, 2 машины Ubuntu (64 и 32)&
<flintstone> потом настроить рутер чтобы он перенаправлял определенный порт на локальный IP
<flintstone> а дальше пользуйся хоть чем угодно..
<flintstone> vnc мне больше всего симпатичен..
<elenzar> что то на меня даже внимания не обратил =\
<flintstone> Silverd23: таким макаром можно и запуск компьютера настроить с помощью мэджик пакета.. :)
<Silverd23> а если как в винде было получаю адрес в dyndns забиваю в модем и вперед
<Silverd23> короче мне штудировать надо VNC?
<flintstone> начни с настройки рутера..
<flintstone> перенаправление портов на локальные IP адреса...
<Silverd23> ну NAT в модеме ты имеешь ввиду?
<flintstone> да.. я не пробовал сам.. но начитался..
<Silverd23> вот и я начитался а пробовать не получается - местные программисты доступ к модема не дают )))
<flintstone> тогда сложно :)
<Silverd23> я вот остановился как раз после перенаправление портов - чем дальше в убунту можно пользоваться
<flintstone> а про mutt и отправку своего IP могу рассказать :)
<Silverd23> а если есть доменное имя?
<SergeyIT> elenzar, правило 1 - не собирать проги на "рабочем столе" - по-русски, да еще и с пробелом
<flintstone> думаю что даже больше гемора..
<elenzar> ок , это я думаю меньшее из зол )
<elenzar> как разобраться с rfb ))?
<flintstone> всеравно нужно будет переадресовать пакет на твой локальный IP
<Silverd23> вот хорошая штука была раньше logmein - пробую поставить под WINE пока на половине застреваю
<flintstone> Silverd23: кстати, мне както всречалась браузерная служба для удаленного доступа.. вроде работало нормально.. только не помню как называется..
<Silverd23> вот это она и есть
<Silverd23> logmein
<flintstone> поищи в гугле чтото наподобие этого.. там по моему как в тим вивере, доступ с помощью ID номера
<Silverd23> hamachi
<flintstone> щас нет ее?
<Silverd23> вот ставлю вроду установка идёт
<flintstone> поищи полностью браузенрный вариант.. я точно помню что было чтото подобное..
<flintstone> без клиента..
<FOREvERz> всем привет =)
<lolens> привет
<Silverd23> так всю бы теперь информацию собрать в одну инструкцию ))) получаю адрес у dyndns, настраиваю NAT, а вот потом куда шагать в Ubuntu?
<SergeyIT> elenzar, и надо не библиотеку, а *-dev для нее - где хидера...
<elenzar> с libvncserver  ?
<SergeyIT> elenzar, libvncserver-dev
<elenzar> что то типо sudo apt-get install libvncserver-dev
<SergeyIT> да
<elenzar> и потом их обновить ?
<SergeyIT> elenzar, зачем?
<elenzar> ура , спасибо все заработало . п.с. люблю этот ирк чат )
<Silverd23> Товарищи так правильно я шагаю?
<lolens> ^)
<lolens> :)
<lolens> Тебе 3 годика?)))
<Silverd23> кислород перекрывают гады
<SergeyIT> Silverd23, про политику здесь нельзя )
<elenzar> так ) теперь можно помочь человеку с удаленным админ. т.к. я только что скомпилировал свой сервер и вивер )
<Silverd23> я тут как белая ворона 80 машин ХРюшек и 1 я с Ubuntu
<elenzar> на работе?
<lolens> Я у себя в городе так же... только не 80, а поболее чуть-чуть!
<Silverd23> да, а дома 2 компа с Ubuntu
<flintstone> Silverd23: а потом через VNC, набираешь IP + порт, например xx.xx.xx.xx:XX и рутер должен преренаправлять всепакеты на этот порт, например на твой 192.168.0.x IP
<elenzar> хех а я всех домашник перевел на линух
<elenzar> первые 2 недели кричали ,а сейчас втянулись ) и говорят как мы вообще могли это уг юзать )
<flintstone> Silverd23: дальше ставишь юзернэйм и пароль :)
<lolens> Надо тож всех домашних перевести на линукс... Кота...
<lolens> Ладно, спокойной ночи всем xD
<Silverd23> flintstone VNC нужно ставить?
<kratkar> Слушайте, кто скажет - что за фигня? tallika(gnome-applet) не показывает превьюшки - вернее для некоторых программ показывает, а для остальных иконка. Предполагаю с compize связан, но переустановил её
<elenzar> дык у меня 2 кота и 2 черепахи)
<flintstone> Silverd23: тоже самое можно и с ftp сервером...
<flintstone> Silverd23: он есть в убунте по моему..
<flintstone> точно есть
<Silverd23> ну вот есть Управление удалёнными рабочими столами, но там по локалке ищет
<elenzar> во еще один вопрос назрел сам собой , ну т.е. он уже недели 2 есть но как решить так и не понял , у меня вообще не получается подключить ноут с убунтой 10.10 к проектору , в мониторах он не видит даже мой моник от компа , пишет монитор : неизвестный
<elenzar> не от копма а от ноута*
<elenzar> пробовал дома с телевизором , не видит ,на работе с проектором не видит....
<elenzar> мб что то перекрывает что то и проэтому он не видит ?
<elenzar> кто сталкивался помогите решить проблему
<flintstone> Silverd23: IP можно с помощью wget узнать -  wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q
<flintstone> или  wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q > file
<Silverd23> http://www.2ip.ru/ а если так?
<artus> wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -q -O - | grep -Eo "\<[[:digit:]]{1,3}(\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}){3}\>" вот так )
<flintstone> Silverd23: служб куча.. просто то что я дал дает тебе только чистый IP без лишнего текста
<flintstone> artus: а если они поменяют чтото в дизайне сайта? :)
<artus> а если твой ватсмайip ляжет?
<flintstone> шансов что он ляжет меньше чем шансов что дизайн поменяют :)
<artus> н устолько лет не меняли, и тут вдруг
<Silverd23> flintstone у вас статический адрес?
<flintstone> да
<Silverd23> а у нас только динамика
<flintstone> мне вашпе не надо париться :)
<kratkar> Подскажите, плиз, какие права должные быть вавки /var/run и почему если меняю на 0777 после перезагрузки ставить другие?
<flintstone> у меня оптоволокно, по внешняя скорость 60 мбит/с а по молдове до 100мбит/с :)
<Silverd23> O:-)
<flintstone> и плачу 10 евро м месяц..
<artus> rem_lex|buhoy, эм , а зачем ты вообще трогаеш вавки в /var/ ?
<artus> kratkar, , эм , а зачем ты вообще трогаеш вавки в /var/ ?
<artus> rem_lex|buhoy, промахнулся
<kratkar> Не завпускается nginx  и apache
<artus> kratkar, а что у нас с языком ?
<artus> и причем тут нгинкс к /var/run/ ?
<kratkar> nginx: open() "/var/run/nginx.pid" failed (13: Permission denied)
<artus> ему туда и не надо
<artus> эммм...
<artus> а ты как запускаеш его?
<kratkar> sudo /etc/init.d/ start
<kratkar> sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start
<Silverd23> flintstone значит мне VNC нужно?
<artus> фигня какая то
<artus> kratkar, а ставил ты его как ?
<artus> kratkar, в конфиге какой юзер у тя написан?
<flintstone> Silverd23: да
<Silverd23> спасибо на праздники будет работа
<kratkar> artus С репозитории ставил. юзер ww-data. И еще вот ошибка после правки прав доступа к /var/run (и еще /var/log/* пришлось править)
<kratkar> the configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf syntax is ok
<kratkar> [emerg]: bind() to 127.0.1.1:80 failed (13: Permission denied)
<kratkar> configuration file /etc/nginx/nginx.conf test failed
<artus> kratkar, ww-data или www-data ?
<kratkar> artus www-data конечно. обшибся
<Silverd23> flintstone vnc это протокол же а что за программу лучше поставить
<flintstone> в убунте есть встроенный VNC сервер
<kratkar> artus нет предположений из-за чего?))
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<podpod> запустил лайв систему 10.10, через некооторое время пропал курсор мыши, хотя система на мыш реагирует. куда копать?
<SergeyIT> podpod, попробуй alt+ctrl+F1 и назад alt+ctrl+F7
<total__> всем привет
<SergeyIT> тишина
<FOREvERz> SergeyIT: да, так бывает =(
<SergeyIT> пятница...
<|rapidsp|> nfrb gznybwf
<|rapidsp|> ой
<cerber> что делать когда глюкают программы
<cerber> ?
<cerber> ждать обновлений ?
<|rapidsp|> пискать багрепорты
<|rapidsp|> *писать
<cerber> мерси
<cerber> я вот что ещо не могу понят тему сменить одним кликом нельзя . ото на нетбуке глючит оболочка
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет ты уже пробовал cgroup + kvm , в libvirt 0.8.8
<ppc11> у кого какие программы установлены для нормальной работы вайна?
<skai> ppc11: sudo apt-get purge wine*
<skai> ppc11: и все нормально без него:)
<artus> ppc11, squid gimp-2.6
<ppc11> хаха
<san4o> ppc11: directx9 corefonts vcridist самое нужное
<artus> самое нужное winetricks , а уже им вытягивается все остальное )
<san4o> artus: он теперь идет по дефолту  с вайном так что это само собой
<SergeyIT> ppc11, ВинХР )
<san4o> подскажите сейчас шаманю над запуском приложений вайновских в отдельном сеансе х-сервера в мануале обещают прирост производительности . но после завершения приложения сеанс не выключается
<skrishi> всем, доброе утро )))
<san4o> как вручную потушить определенный х-серве
<first_time> добрый день
<skai> first_time: что сомал?
<first_time> подскажите какуюнибуть простенькую среду разработки для паскаля?
<popdod> как скопировать все данные с одной партиции на другую, сохранив структуру, права, линки, хозяев?
<zz-shadow> Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, по опыту, с какими из свежих тв тюнеров или карт захвата можно без проблем подружить Ubuntu?
<skai> first_time: 23 число.простая среда.и по гороскопу марс в третьем доме - идеально для програмирования на паскале
<skai> zz-shadow: google
<artus> popdod, man cp
<skai> zz-shadow: введи название предпочитаемого тивитюнера из прайса.
<skai> zz-shadow: и введи слово ubuntu
<zz-shadow> skai: молодца, я спросил по опыту
<skai> zz-shadow: жмешь энтер и проверяешь
<san4o> first_time: может Lazarus
<skai> zz-shadow: я авермедию заводил
<zz-shadow> skai: а какую модель? Объясну в виду чего именно интересует по опыту местных... нужно 100% легко заводимую... в виду срочности для клиента...
<zz-shadow> потому как купить надо будет ужо сегодня
<first_time> san4o: ударение на слово простую
<skai> zz-shadow: выбери по ценам авермедию подходящую. и по гуглу пробей.я заводил год назад.с тех пор у чувака работает все хозяйство
<first_time> skai: ты о emac&
<SergeyIT> zz-shadow, pci или usb &
<skai> first_time: не.я о среде.тыж среду выбирал.вот 23 числа хорошая среда будет.сразу на следующей неделе уже
<skai> SergeyIT: тока pci
<skai> с юсб он будет мучится
<zz-shadow> skai:  я так понял, судя из гугла, аверы наиболее поддерживаемые под линукс?
<SergeyIT> skai, знаю )
<skai> zz-shadow: депендс он чип
<skai> zz-shadow: опять таки зависит от того, на чем его поднимать будешь.можно каналы через лирк прописать на пульт и через мплеер парой скриптов пускать
<skai> можно осилить тивитайм(я не смог.не силен я в кабельном тиви)
<skai> можно еще какой медиакомбайн поставить
<zz-shadow> skai: у меня задача уже. Надо прикрутить к этому делу VLC , для формирование потока на erlyvideo
<skai> ну через влц.хотя осилить твтайм было бы кошерней
<artus> skai, чем кошернее?
<zz-shadow> свининку не будешь хавать :-)
<skai> zz-shadow: бехолдер 607 бери
<skai> zz-shadow: его я полгода назад ставил.он сразу определился
<artus> zz-shadow, причем тут свинина к кошерности?
<skai> artus: удобством.это не мплеер с костылями
<SergeyIT> skai:, особенно дописать в код твтайм что-то свое
<skai> SergeyIT: не обязательно:)
<skai> SergeyIT: говорят есть умельцы, которые твтайм осилили без костылей
<skai> SergeyIT: есть еще богатыри на интернет просторах
<zz-shadow> artus: это я так)
<zz-shadow> skai: Бехолдер кстати этот норм будет на 10.04 yt pyftim&
<zz-shadow> *не знаешь?
<skai> zz-shadow: я на 10.04 и заводил
<skai> я к тому чуваку раз в год заглядываю.надо было поставить чтото чтобы работало и он мну не спрашивал ни о чем
<zz-shadow> skai: а с внешними не сталкивался? Просто думаю я на своем серваке два PCI свободных не нарою...
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня авермедиа через твтайм )
<skai> zz-shadow: два то тебе зачем?
<SergeyIT> skai, но только фреймграббер
<skai> SergeyIT: о.ты осилил ее нацтройку?
<zz-shadow> Два канала вещания))) Надо оба стримить
<SergeyIT> skai, а чего его настраивать - если тьюнера нет )
<skai> zz-shadow: внешние - тока на форумах смотреть.юсб тюнеры - это зло.так что выбирать надо осторожней
<SergeyIT> zz-shadow, а лучше, если есть возможность, взять попробовать и выбрать
<zz-shadow> skai: Это я знаю... у меня вот еще мысля была о фареваре... но по своему опыту я сними не сталкивался, даже не знаю...
<zz-shadow> skai: Да вот нету такой возможности взять и попробовать... Надо это купить и сразу через бухгалтерию... возвраты и развраты это на пол года потом чувствую...
<skai> zz-shadow: прийти с ноутом с убунтой в магаз и на ходу попробовать.прокурить форумы бехолдера на предмет юсб и линукса
<skai> гугл замучить
<skai> artus: седня на форуме сталкнулся с эпическим идиотом
<skai> artus: он спрашивал как сетевухи подружить по гигабитке.оба поддерживают.кабель на все 4 пары обжат.етхтул не выставляет гигабитку ну никак
<skai> мы итак и эдак помочь пытались
<skai> а у этого ублюдка вдруг вспомнилось, что мож дело в хабе (нах между двух компов еще и хаб), который 100мегабитный тока
<skai> ооооой
<skai> не тот канал
<skai> чорд
<artus> @voice skai
<SergeyIT> zz-shadow, из старого http://unixforum.org/index.php?s=01971df44dfbad9e81bbb99543a2f536&showforum=75
<skai> @kban --user skai 3600 мат.и глаза протри наконец
<cerber> бб
<artus> skai, ты ж смотри на каком ты канале
<AndreX> skai отжог
<SergeyIT> пятница ))
<AndreX> заработался бедный )
<first_time> skai:а четверг?
<AndreX> скай временно ушол
<artus> @mode -b  *!~dmay@*
<asper_> Доброго времени суток )
<drunix_> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> drunix_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> drunix_ ку
<drunix_> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> drunix_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<IchEsseDichAuf> не могу понять в чём же дело, grub выдаёт error: no such device, я уж по всякому пробовал чинить груб. к примеру, гружу лайв систему, цепляю старый корень, монтирую туда sys dev proc, перехожу в него с помощью chroot, далее grub-install /dev/sda (тут я уже оба своих винта ис
<IchEsseDichAuf> но толку от этого ноль
<IchEsseDichAuf> ах кстати вот ещё что, у меня три винта
<IchEsseDichAuf> устанавливал груб я на первых два, но при выводе ошибки он ругается мне, что не может найти третий винт
<skai> хммм
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ну как , переехал?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: поседел.
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: ты только в канал ворвался?
<IchEsseDichAuf> в краце вот что: груб останавливается на ошибке в поиске девайса.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: следи
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires) and "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ы?
<skai> @ban list add inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> (ban list [<channel>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will show you the current persistent bans on #channel.
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем у меня три винта, на втором линускы и он весь из себя загрузочный. что прописано так в биосе.
<skai> @ban add inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @ban list
<ubuntuhelp> "AntiXpucT!n=Skim@77.106.108.232" (never expires), "retif!n=alex@217.146.246.8" (never expires), and "*!~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl" (never expires)
<inkvizitor68sl> ха
<skai> ты есть
<skai> @kick inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> мм ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и тебе как то пофиг, что ыт есть
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, иии
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ы? лол
<skai> @ban del inkvizitor68sl
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: короче, скопировал корень, начал устанавливать груб, установил, обновил, при старте он говорит мне что не может найти третий винт.
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, эм, что за 3й винт?
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ты fstab поправил?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: конечно
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, а что за винт то найти не может?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: да не важный он, груб не может найти sdc1, я на него бекап делал. зачем он его ищет мне не понятно совсем.
<skai> IchEsseDichAuf: обнови конфиг груба
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, эм... а ты груб ставил из чрута?
<IchEsseDichAuf> несколько раз делал уже
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: ДА
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, ты не партишены копировал? А то uuid ы могут совпадать
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, а снести нафиг груб и по новому поставить пробовал?
<IchEsseDichAuf> в fstab всесто uuid для корня использую sdb1
<artus> а чего не uuid ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: нет, но я много раз пробовал его поставить поверх, вернее grub-install sdb && update-grub
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: ну, когда я редактировал fstab, я ещё не знал, какой uuid получит партиция, но сейчас попробую так
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем, вот такие обновления:
<IchEsseDichAuf> ошибку груб выдавал, потому что не мог найти третий винт, автоконфигурация которого была выключена в биосе, посему для груба его просто не было.
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, хы )
<IchEsseDichAuf> теперь груб стартует, могу грузиться дальше. пока что загружается только бекап система, (я склонировал партицию прежнего корня в sdc1)
<IchEsseDichAuf> и эту партицию подхватывает груб
<IchEsseDichAuf> а это совсем не то, что мне нужно.
<artus> чего то ты там такого наворотил загадочного
<IchEsseDichAuf> я уже сам не знаю
<IchEsseDichAuf> да что же за чертовщина за такая
<IchEsseDichAuf> сколько я не пытаюсь, всё загружается система с третьего винта
<artus> дык вырви его нафиг
<IchEsseDichAuf> такое ощущение, что когда переустанавливаю груб, он на самом деле ничего не делает
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, как назначил в биосе порядок определения винтов так и будет загружатцо
<IchEsseDichAuf> порядок в биосе вроде верный
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, точно.
<mix> Всем добрый вечер, могу я получить консультацию?
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему это так? смотрю конфиги груба, к примеру /boot/grub/grub.cfg там всё ровно
<IchEsseDichAuf> тоесть, всё что нужно имеет правильные uuid (sdb1)
<mix> Есть очень старый японец... Toshiba Satellite 1801 Поставил xubuntu-alternative тк при загрузки с livecd ничего, кроме фона, не показывало... Теперь не могу настроить xorg. При старте Xorg пишет, что не смог определить дисплей... ПОМОГИТЕ ПЛИЗ!!!((((
<Nor8> xorg со временем начинает памяти отъедать немало. Есть какой-нибудь способ пофиксить это, не перезагружая сессию?
<artus> xubuntu-alternative нет такого образа
<Nor8> mix: В сэйфмоде загрузи
<Nor8> mix: И поэксперементируй с режимами видео
<artus> ничего не понял , как это при загрузке с ливки у тебя ничего не показывало, у тебя хоть ливка загрузилать?
<mix> alternate....  Не помогает ... Просто черный экран и все... Вот и начал вручную настравить....
<artus> как минимум vesa должна была подхватится
<AndreX> хм у меня с 11.4 похожее было один курсор на чёрном фоне ))
<mix> ну сначала меню с языком ---> Нажимаю установить ---> Начинается загрузка с логотипом 10.10.... А потом все проподает и остается только фон... поидее я должен был выбрать лайф или установка... Пришлось ставить с alternate в текстовом режиме... а дальше все т
<mix> моджет на него старую уьунту попробовать... (
<skai> mix: опиши потциента
<Nor8> mix: Нужно взять или более старый дистр или отгуглить по названию железа на предмет поддержки старья этой версией дистра
<mix> очень старый японец... Toshiba Satellite 1801
<skai> mix: я те че должен всю линейку тошибы помнить?опиши руками железо
<Nor8> mix: Возьми очень старый дистр, 9.04 к примеру
<artus> а убунта тут причем )
<artus> дааалеко не факт что оно будет работать)
<Nor8> artus: Притом, что она уже новая )) Такое страье только в музее, поддержку выпилили
<artus> и для начала, не грузи ты иксы, lspci выдай
<skai> Nor8: ну хз.если там ати - то да.выпилили.а че другое мож еще и в деле
<skai> artus: про пастю скажи ему
<Andante> а еще лучше про пастебинит
<Nor8> skai: Эта Тошиба, если память не изменяет, ну очень старая машина
<Andante> artus, сними преду, а то не поставишь. )))
<artus> Nor8, ну че, хорошо хоть он 11.04 не начал совать туда )
<mix> сейчас на машинку ссылочку дам)
<Andante> mix, Спорим моя тошиба старше твоей?
<Andante> Satellite 315CDT
<mix> __)))) верю верю)))
<artus> Andante, у меня вообще ятрань )
<Andante> я-что?
<skai> mix: нафиг мне ссылка?ты прайсы в жизни видел?сможешь такж е описать основное железо?в одну строчку
<Nor8> У меня Тесла тогда, та самая, на которой великий маэстро Тунгуску взрывал))))
<mix> нет))) не видел вот сейчас ищу ссылку на описание железа)
<skai> mix: а ты так не помнишь?
<AndreX> mix: а ты уверен что там по ссылочке железо тоже ? )
<mix> нет не мой... сейчас найду модель то я точно знаю)) ( пентиум 1GHz)
<mix> 256 mb ram
<mix> а вот что там еще я пока хз)
<Nor8> Вообщем, ищи более старый дистр
<artus> 8.04 тебе в помощ
<Andante> mix, могу поделиться мандрейком 7.0
<Andante> она на 16 Мб работал
<Nor8> У меня 7.04 есть)))
<artus> The video card is Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-Ai1 AGP 5.8089-48.22ICD and it has 8MB memory.
<artus> мдяяя
<mix> ))))))))
<artus> mix, удачи )
<Andante> Ваххх....
<skai> mix: elfxb
<Nor8> Хы...тридент, точно старый дистр нужен, и то не факт, что заработает
<mix> ubuntu 6 ставить)))
<skai> mix: удачи
<Andante> artus, Chips and Technologies 65535. Все работает.
<skai> Andante: тридент сча завести трабла
<Andante> mix, Подари мне эту машину. :)
<Nor8> Повторю свой вопрос пока. " xorg со временем начинает памяти отъедать немало. Есть какой-нибудь способ пофиксить это, не перезагружая сессию?"
<mix> а вот зверь сиди с преславутой вин... работал на нем... (((
<skai> mix: попробуй папироску
<Andante> mix, Тыж все равно не осилишь.
<skai> mix: или еще какой dsl
<Nor8> Поставь паппи линукс на него и забудь
<skai> mix: сравнил венду 2000 года и дистр 2010 года
<mix> ))))) ну да ты пра)))
<mix> в
<artus> mix, кстати на 7.10 на ней даже 1024x768 выдает)
<mix> Andante самому понравилось ... но не мой.. (
<artus> в на 8й бубунте уже нифига не работаеть )
<skai> mix: вопшем дсл, папироска или чт подобное спасет отца русской демократии
<mix> что такое дсл и папироска?)
<skai> mix: dsl и puppyrus
<skai> ubuntuhelp: please tell mix about google
<mix> ))))
<ubuntuhelp> mix, please see my private message
<mix> дда да )) я понял)) всем спасибо!)
<Andante> skai, гадость этот паппирус.
<Andante> skai, а в dsl все еще gkt1?
<Andante> gtk
<mix> a minix ... ?
<skai> Andante: хз.но с его железом это поможет.хотя отборная гадость
<skai> mix: воюи миникс.я просто не помню всех названий
<Andante> што? :)
<Nor8> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=pureos
<Andante> какой еще миникс? :)))
<Nor8> Ишо один маленький дистр
<Andante> Тот самый, который динамической линковки не умеет?
<Andante> Имени Энди Танненбаума?
<skai> Andante: ага:)пусть ставит:)
<Andante> И еще говорят я злой.
<mix> :)
<Andante> mix, IRIX поставь
<skai> mix: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=tinycore
<skai> mix: вот ставь
<mix> 0o)
<artus> андроид на него ставь ) самое оно будет)
<Nor8> Вообще ничего не ставь на него, выбрось в окно
<skai> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ или вот это
<Andante> Ничего не ставь, вышли мне бандеролькой. :)
<mix> ))))
<Nor8> Andante:  Наложным платежом)))
<AndreX> Andante: а чё ты ник незарегиш, сидиш вроде давно? :)
<Andante> AndreX, Чтоб меня артус забанил на следующий день?
<Andante> Нафиг надо.
<mix> Всем огромное спасибо)))) у  меня прям настроение поднялось)))
<skai> Andante: тя и сча мона забанить
<mix> всем удачи)
<Nor8> ))
<Andante> skai, Так я перезайду и все.
<AndreX> Andante: несовсем логично
<skai> @kban --user Andante 300 так чисто длоя проверки.перезайди быстрее чем через 5 минут
<Andante> AndreX, Вполне логично.
<skai> AndreX: чет он не перезаходит^_^
<Nor8> )))
<AndreX> skai:  незнаю ))
<Nor8> Он пошел в спортлото жаловаться на бан)))
<artus> хы
<|100500> И снова здравствуйте.
<artus> зашол )
<skai> artus: займис чегеварой.он не понял в рпошлый раз :)
<AndreX> допёр
<skai> AndreX: кто допер?
<skai> анданте с другой подсети сидел.это не он
<|100500> skai, Я успел за 5 минут?
<|100500> А то медленно коннектится.
<AndreX> )
<artus> эт он )
<skai> |100500: к рабочему компу подрубился?
<|100500> skai, Нет, модем обресетил просто.
<skai> artus: так это тот самый че, что тада влип и на форуме бузал?
<|100500> Я безработный.
<artus> не
<Andante> skai, Вот такой вот я...
<AndreX> верните ему законный войс
<skai> Andante: с другого хоста и юзернейма зашел:)и че?:)смотри на фокус:)
<Andante> Зачем? Сутки прошли. :)
<Andante> skai, На CTCP тоже не отвечаю.
<skai> @kban --nick Andante 300 а теперь попробуй стать андантом:)
<numberto> Всем "Здарова". Подскажите как достать последние "unlinked" файлы?
<skai> теперь андантом 5 минут никто не сможет стать
<|100500> А зачем мне становиться андантом?
<|100500> О том и речь, что ник регистрировать глупо.
<skai> |100500: ааа.ты ник понимаешь как ник:)солава богу.а то многие его как юзернейм понимают:)а ведь
<skai> @kban --user |100500 300 юзернейм проще банить:)
<_Che_> Проще всего забанить звездную собаку.
<_Che_> *@*
<AndreX> вот как надо отучивать обходить баны )
<skai> _Che_: если забанить Andante@ и Che@ одновременно,а не по очереди - тебе хватит:)
<skai> потом мона начать банить подсеть:)
<skai> и все
<skai> адсл славен тем, что подсеть у него на один адрес узкая
<_Che_> skai, У меня что слов других нет чтоли? Подсеть мне каждый раз разная выпадает.
<skai> пара блоков максимум
<_Che_> skai, А мой провайдер славен тем, что у него дофига подсетей.
<skai> _Che_: поверь.на твой дом выдается всего пара блоков адресов.так всегда.и забанить их будет быстрее
<_Che_> skai, Не верю. У моего провайдера общий пул на весь ПФО.
<_Che_> И адрес выдается из случайного блока.
<skai> _Che_: и че за пров такой тупой?что не может нормально распределение настроить?
<numberto> Люди добрые (и все кто не очень) помогите востановить пару файлов
<_Che_> ВолгаТелеком же. :)
<skai> _Che_: теперь и ник свободен
<skai> ааааа
<skai> ВТ
<_Che_> skai, Они там упоротые...
<skai> эпичные неудачники в сетестроении.
<Andante> skai, Зато удобно баны обходить.
<skai> тада прощзе весь ВТ забанить:)оттуда ничего хорошего все равно не вылазит:)
<Andante> skai, Ты представляешь сколько ты людей тем самым забанишь? Половину европейской части РФ как минимум.
<Nor8> А ему без разницы, он во второй части живет)))
<skai> Andante: не лучшую половину:)но тада мона перебанивать тебя и все.ты будешь менять юзернеймы регая на мыла разные - мне ввести краткую строчку(большая часть табом автодополняется)
<Andante> Я не говорю что меня нереально забанить. Я говорю что нереально забанить меня одного. Вопрос сопутствующего ущерба.
<Nor8> Зачем его вообще банить?
<Andante> skai, А причем тут рега и мыло? Я просто вписываю себе юзернейм какой хочу. :)
<skai> Andante: и тебе просто надоесть регаться заново раньше, чем мне надоест банить:)так что сопутствующего ущерба не будет:)
<skai> Andante: даже так.фантазия закончится раньше у тебя:)
<Andante> Ну конечно. cat /dev/urandom | base65
<skai> а если банить при этом еще и хост твой - тебе перезапускать модем надоест
<Andante> base64
<skai> опять таки сопутствующий ущерб будет минимален
<Andante> Вот модем - да, надоест со временем.
<Andante> И тогда я просто переподключусь и буду сидеть тихо, притворяясь что я это не я. :)
<skai> из всех юзеров вт на наш канал заодят единицы, и шанс, что заходящие сюда получат твой же старый хост - исчезающе малы ввду большой абонентской базы
<skai> Andante: ну и позитив:)это будет значит, что тролля посадили на поводок и перевоспитали, если он ведет себя тихо:)
<Andante> До поры.
<Andante> :)
<Andante> И я не тролль, я просто такой какой есть.
<skai> Andante: а как пора закончится, как приступ накатит - снова будешь ребутать момед:)пять минут ребута - 10 секунд на получить бан:)
<Andante> Я что-нибудь придумаю. :)
<Andante> Всегда что-нибудь придумываю.
<skai> Andante: тебе надоест:)профит не тот.за 10 секунд ты не успеешь получить еды:)цель не оправдает средства
<Andante> skai, Это не так просто как тебе кажется. Я когда первый раз бан обошел, ты не понял что это я. Значит не 10 секунд.
<Andante> У меня на лбу не написано что я Анданте.
<skai> Andante: ну ты и вел себя тихо:)я даж не понял, че тя про баны лечат:)
<Andante> skai, Да я и до этого вел себя тихо, это артус меня не любит.
<Andante> Я тут не троллю никого, скучно.
<skai> я ж не знал, что ыт с ВТ.просто просидев в тп у многих провов - я знаю, как нормальные провы распределяют адреса, чтобы проще было работать
<Andante> skai, Нормальное ненормально. ;)
<Andante> skai, меня зайка почему-то любит банить по /24 подсети.
<Andante> skai, До нее никак не доходит.
<Andante> 254 хоста псу под хвост, а мне до лампочки, сам понимаешь. Ни разу не было чтоб два раза подряд из одной подсети выдалось.
<skai> Andante: поздравляю.сегодня было первый раз:)ты все перезаходы получал из одно подсети:)
<Andante> Я только один раз переподключился.
<skai> два
<Andante> А потом только юзернеймы и ники менял.
<Nor8> Гном 3-ий кто-нибудь ставил себе?
<Andante> Один.
<skai> я тя два кбана делал
<skai> два раза кикало
<skai> ааа.ты про это?сча проверим:)
<Andante> Я перегружал модем один раз.
<Andante> Ну хватит уже. У меня торренты качаются. :)
<Andante> Но главное даже не это. У меня зеркала gentoo-wiki крутятся, приходится динднс обновлять
<Andante> А скрипты я так и не написал.
<skai> Andante: дык.на дин днс даж скрипт для линухи есть для автообновления.тока скачать остается
<skai> Andante: неасилятор
<Andante> skai, Ну я ж не dyndns.org юзаю.
<Andante> А местную поделку vfose.ru
<Andante> Скрипты в принципе есть почти дописаные, но там еще чуток допилить надо, а мне все лень.
<skai> Andante: скрипт поправил вручную динднсовский и все
<Andante> skai, Ну можно и так. В любом случае лень.
<Andante> skai, Надо бы еще сделать скрипт чтоб дамп базы выкачивал с gentoo-wiki и заливал его...
<skai>  Andante ты лентяй все равно
<Andante> skai, Есть идеи как автоматизировать заливку картинок оттуда?
<skai> Andante: баш в руки и вперед
<Andante> Дампы-то они выкладывают, но изображения приходится чуть ли не руками переносить.
<skai> wget же
<Andante> И как вгетом скачать картинки из медиавики?
<Andante> Страницу парсить чтоли?
<skai> так же как и все остальное
<skai> кормишь сцылко на пикчу и все
<Andante> А где ссылки брать?
<Andante> Страницу парсить чтоли?
<skai> ну.грепнуть с хтмл строки с тегом имаж.седнуть адреса.кинуть в временнй фаил.и скормить арии или грепу
<skai> или ман почитать на вгет и арию.они помому умею целиком страницы с ресурсами качать
<artus> или взять энтот скрипт и юзать http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/3272078#comment-3273383
<Andante> artus, Осталось решить вопрос с засовыванием их в свою копию медиавики.
<skai> Andante: дык man cp
<Andante> Имхо все это очень сильно неправильно.
<skai> написать цикл в скрипте и все
<Andante> У медиавики есть свой механизм резервного копирование, там наверняка и картинки бэкапятся.
<skai> Andante: рсинк же
<Andante> А просто дампить базу это грубо.
<Andante> skai, Гениально. Ты вообще видел как она картинки держит?
<skai> Andante: не
<skai> Andante: и мне пофик:)
<Andante> Показать?
<Andante> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355653/
<skai> а для Ъ?
<Andante> не понял.
<skai> Ъ по ссылкам не ходят же:)
<Andante> Это ls -R в каталоге images. Очень длинный листинг.
<skai> ясно
<Andante> :) Могу сюда вывалить конечно... но артус не оценит.
<skai> фигня в опщем
<skai> Andante: я те перебаню юзернеймы и хосты какие увижу:)
<Andante> Зачем? :)
<Andante> Их все равно еще много останется.
<Andante> А юзернеймы генератор случайных букафф может выдавать километры.
<skai> Andante: ага.переподключатся.динднс править.торренты мучить.тебе надоест сразу
<Andante> skai, А как ты узнаешь что я это я?
<Andante> Ухты... дежавю.
<skai> Andante: по поведению:)
<Andante> Придется актерское мастерство качать.
<skai> если ты будешь тихо - ты на поводке и мне на тя плевать.а громкого сразу побанить:)
<Andante> Ты же понимаешь, что эту войну нельзя выиграть?
<skai> Andante: тебе.ибо ты будешь воевать каменными копьями.а я буду просто жать на ядерную кнопку:)
<skai> тебе надоест таскать тыщу кнопок
<Andante> Ой, ну начинается. Не сможешь ты выжить меня с канала, если я этого не захочу. Зайка уже пробовала.
<skai> кстати тя еще легко будет вычислить по бессмысленности ника
<skai> если генератор юзать
<Andante> А ты сейчас ведешь себя как зайка.
<Andante> Нет, забанюююю!!!
<Andante> Ну глупо же.
<skai> дык это проще, чем войсы давать и обхяснять, что где как нехорошо себя вести:)
<Andante> Войсы давать тоже смысла мало, согласен.
<skai> да и слово kban короче слова voice  :)
<Andante> skai, Помнишь ту фишку про Аххилеса и черепаху?
<dmay> что за срач а банов нету?
<skai> Andante: ну ты будешь быстро быстро бегать от меня:)а черепашка то все равно тебя сделает:)
<Andante> skai, Наоборот. Ты будешь быстро меня догонять, а я не спеша от тебя уходить.
<Andante> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ахиллес_и_черепаха
<skai> Andante: хочешь проверить?:)
<Andante> Ну начинается. Нет, не хочу. Проверялось уже миллион раз.
<dmay> Andante: теория пределов давно опровергла эту наивную апорию
<dmay> как и большинство других, в прочем
<skai> dmay: во.подмени меня.я есть хочу
<Andante> dmay, Там загадка решается намного проще теории пределов, но это же метафора.
<dmay> не, мне ребенка купать пора
<skai> dmay: вкратце - он настаивает на своей незабанности.
<skai> эххх
<Andante> Вот вы и сдались. :)
<skai> dmay: давай тада в темпе.помыл попец и вернулся:)
<skai> Andante: продолжим:)
<skai> Andante: хочешь проверить?:)
<Andante> Ну начинается. Нет, не хочу. Проверялось уже миллион раз.
<Andante> Хорошо что можно копипастить.
<Andante> Когда дискуссия идет по кругу.
<skai> Andante: дык не по кругу - это то на чем дмей прервал:)
<skai> Andante: кем проверялось кстати?
<Andante> Зайкой же.
<Andante> И Белкиным.
<skai> а по человечески?
<skai> ники дай
<Andante> zayka, HappySquirell
<skai> хмм.на этом канале?
<Andante> Нет, на соседнем, который здесь запрещено упоминать.
<dmay> некаяосдискуссии штоле?
<Andante> некаяос-ру
<skai> Andante: ааа.ну мало ли какие там неудачники:)тут ты не рповерял всю хитрость:)ибо про сопутствующие потери от бана всей ВТ мы уже грили:)найди тут хотябы 5 человек из твоих подсетей
<Andante> skai, Весь этот разговор уже стоил бы мне /24 подсети. :)
<Andante> skai, А знаешь, есть же еще IPv6
<skai> Andante: ну тут любят таких как ты:)вы интересные:)
<skai> Andante: в6 ваще мона забанить все адреса:)ибо непопулярно оно:)
<Andante> skai, Сам-то юзаешь. :)
<skai> не.не юзаю
<skai> у мну у прова нет его.вырезано
<Andante> О_о они еще упоротей чем ВТ?
<skai> Andante: не.почти все в азиатской части рашкена не юзают ипв6
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну убунту:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а убунта у нас что?убунта у нас торт:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: намек ясен?:)
<Spectrum> skai конспиратор :D
<skai> Spectrum: не пали контору:)
<Andante> skai, Что мешает юзать тередо или 6to4?
<skai> Andante: это костыль:)мне он нафик не нужен.вопрос то был в том, что всю сеть ипв6 мона побанить за ее ненадобностью
<skai> так что она для перезахода не поможет
<Andante> Всегда можно что-нибудь придумать. ;)
<Andante> Это бесконечное противостояние брони и снаряда.
<skai> Andante: ну так снаряду надоест летать:)броне то двигаться не надо
<Andante> Ты опять не того считаешь снарядом, также как 10 минут назад не того счет Ахиллесом.
<skai> я ж тебе описал, что банить быстрее, чем тебе придумывать:)
<skai> это ты не то считаешь
<Andante> Тебе еще надо меня вычислить.
<skai> это ведь ты долбится будешь.я не я.значит ты снаряд
<Andante> Если бы я заваливался на канал и говорил, "привет, забаньте меня", ты был бы прав.
<Dachnik1> Привет всем. Подскажите пожалуйста почему у меня убунта с первого раза не загружается. после выбора ос в грабе , когда появляется лого комп перезагружается. со второго или третьего раза всё запускается. Такая фигня произошла после обновления системы. 
<Andante> skai, А тебе придется анализировать особенности моего стиля, и т.п.
<skai> а насчет вычислить я уже говорил.пока ты молчишь или ведешь себя корректно по правлам - ты не отличаешься ни от кого и недостоин бана.ты на поводке.и мне на тебя плевать.тебя банить только если бузишь.и лезть бузить тебе
<skai> надоест раньше, чем мне банить:)
<Andante> skai, Тебе надо есть, спать и купать детей.
<skai> Dachnik1: на более старое ядро проверь загрузку.логи посмотри
<skai> Andante: тебе тоже.детей кстати нет
<Dachnik1> skai, что именно в логах смотреть?
<Andante> skai, Мне не надо. Детей, кстати тоже нет... и походу я обознался, приняв тебя за моего знакомого.
<Andante> skai, Так что забудь этот разговор.
<skai> Dachnik1: все, что с надписью эррор
<skai> artus: напомни мне утилиту жля просмотра порядка загрузки и времени на элементы
<skai> Andante: ох тыж ееежики
<Andante> cat?
<skai> Andante: то есть ты тут красовался впустую, думая что я твой знакомый?
<skai> Andante: я ж те казал - я тя не наю и не наю, че тебя считают достойным бана
<Andante> skai, Ну... все что я сказал было правдой. Дело тока в том, что тебе бы я не стал всего этого говорить.
<Andante> Где у вас тут mva?
<skai> Andante: я тож сказал правду:)пока ты на поводке тихий - на тя плевать.бузишь - мне 5 секунд забанить.тебе пара минут заново найти способ зайти.цель не оправдает средства:)
<skai> Andante: я понял главное отличие от твоих заек.они небось на тя охотились.они были снарядом а не броней
<Andante> skai, Ой, ну почему ты думаешь, что если я не троллю твоих хомячков, то я у тебя на поводке?
<Andante> Что за странная логика такая...
<skai> Andante: не у меня
<Andante> skai, Ты их тоже не троллишь. Ты у кого на поводке? У ubuntuhelp?
<skai> Andante: ты ошибочно видишь поводок в моих руках
<Andante> Ты ошибочно видишь поводок вообще.
<skai> Andante: я образно говорю.если не троллишь их - не нарушаешгь правила - не опасен - не интересен
<skai> поводок - это лишь объяснение всей этой цепочки одним словом
<skai> не люблю много печатать
<skai> итак в вузе кажный день лекций печатаю часами
<Andante> Так какой ник здесь у mva?
<Andante> Чтоб больше не путать...
<skai> Andante: ты не поверишь
<Andante> Вышел наверное.
<Andante> Странно, на некаяос-ру он сидит...
<Andante> skai, Я еще удивился, чего это ты зайку не помнишь. )))
<skai> Andante: я ваще не знаю зайку:)я ж те сначала сказал, что и тя не наю:)
<Andante> Короче всего этого не было. Дисрегард that. ))
<copyerfiled> привет всем! люди братья человеки подскажите бездарю как запустить перл файлик (файл pegucka.pl к примеру) ???
<Andante> copyerfiled, ты тот однострочник запустить собираешься?
<Andante> Хорошо подумал?
<copyerfiled> ы
<copyerfiled> ниче непонял
<Andante> copyerfiled, ну сделай его исполняемым chmod +x и запускай.
<Andante> или perl файлик.pl
<copyerfiled> мм а какой командой? сначала cd /home/user/dir/ затем просто perl.pl ?
<Andante> http://lurkmore.ru/Программа_из_одной_строчки_на_Perl
<Andante> copyerfiled, perl pegucka.pl \
<Andante> copyerfiled, perl pegucka.pl
<Andante> Но я тебя предупредил. :)
<Andante> skai, видишь какой я добрый? А мог бы и помочь.
<Andante> copyerfiled, Ну как? Получилось?
<Andante> Мне же интересно что твой скрипт делает... хотя у меня есть пара предположений.
<copyerfiled> Andante: спасибо. что у тебя с цветом ника? нет непробовал еще ша попробую :)
<Andante> copyerfiled, У меня с цветом ника все в порядке...
<copyerfiled> Andante: он меняется постоянно. скрипт вроде запустился но пока ничего не пишет :(
<copyerfiled> Andante: я через ссх может ему визуалка нужна?
<Andante> copyerfiled, Ну все, пока...
<copyerfiled> мде
<Andante> copyerfiled, Ты хоть внутрь скрипта смотрел?
<Andante> Или запускаешь все что на помойке нашел?
<copyerfiled> нет
<Andante> Да еще небось от рута...
<copyerfiled> все с помойки инет же
<copyerfiled> почти
<Andante> copyerfiled, познакомся с _ivan_,
<Andante> Он тебе поможет. :)
<_ivan_> не, не надо со мной знакомиться
<copyerfiled> ок
<copyerfiled> я пиво ))
<copyerfiled> ахаха сбежал
<Andante> copyerfiled, Ты судя по всему копир, а не пиво.
<copyerfiled> ?
<Andante> copyer
<copyerfiled> ну и это тоже спасибо кстат и все получилось :)
<Andante> А что должно было получиться?
<IchEsseDichAuf> artus: всё получилось
<shade-khv1> Привет народ
<shade-khv1> как запкстить mc под рутом из менюшки? Пишу gksu /sur/bin/mc он запрашивает пароль, появляется на миг и исчезает.
<shade-khv1> без gksu всё путем
<dmay> gterminal попробуй так запускать с мц как параметр
<dmay> или он gterm называется, не помню
<Andante> gnome-terminal
<shade-khv1> Ага, так работает, спасибо.
<shade-khv1> Интересно почему сам mc не хочет запускаться :(
<skai> надо было писать не гксу а судо.тада бы сразу сзапускалось в консоль
<skai> ибо мц  консольный апп
<skai> а гксу - гтксу.запускает в гуях
<skai> shade-khv1: потому и не кусают
<shade-khv1> skai но если не писать gksu то mc из менюшечки пускается только в путь! Вот что смущает то.
<skai> sh -c "sudo mc"
<GeoL> Всем добрый вечер
<GeoL> Я тут обновил квирк до версии 4.1.1. С ней не будет проблем у irc.freenode.net?
<SergeyIT> а я прочитал коврик... )
<SergeyIT> с пиджином нет проблем
<GeoL> Моего прова забанили были на freenode за флуд
<SergeyIT> GeoL, это же чего понаписать надо, чтобы забанили?
<Umren> SergeyIT, флудбот кой нидь
<SergeyIT> за это лицензии лишать надо
<GeoL> так для профилактики, что бы все обновили клиентов ИРЦ
<Umren> странно что мой не забанили
<Umren> мажорный пров, туча юзеров, у кого то стопудова древние клиенты и флудботы
<SergeyIT> пользуйте пиджин - без проблем
<GeoL> А я прову вопрос задавал - чего это у него канал периодически рвется с фринодом раз в 5-10 минут?
<GeoL> Видимо и вправду флудбот сидел
<KeyMan1> Привет, подскажите, пжст , OCR софтину
<Umren> KeyMan1, вроде она только одна нормальная, название не помню
<Umren> думаю гугл ocr ubuntu выдаст сразу
<KeyMan1> Umren: И я не помню.... ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть ли где manpage к mount на русском?
<Umren> IchEsseDichAuf, сомневаюсь :D
<Umren> IchEsseDichAuf, не любишь вражеский?
<IchEsseDichAuf> я не все моменты понимаю, решил покопаться с опциями монтирования для ext3/ext4
<IchEsseDichAuf> особенно о data={journal|ordered|writeback}
<inotsee> Ребят как определить правильно ли установлен драйвер на wifi карточку?
<skai> inotsee: запустить вафлю
<sventovit> всем привет
<skai> sventovit: че сломал?
<sventovit> кто нить сталкивался с подобным: http://pastebin.com/ia46gh6Y
<sventovit> при сборке libdbusmenu
<inotsee> скай я вне зоны покрытия. Собираюсь ток на прогулку
<inotsee> проверить возможности нету (
<skai> inotsee: а мы те должны силой мысли создать вафлю?если она не запустится - не работает драйвер.запустится - поставил
<skai> мы то те чем поможем?
<sventovit> так сталкивались вы с этой хнёй?
<skai> sventovit: все билддепы ставил?
<skai> @voice sventovit
<inotsee> короч хочу глянуть стоит ли драйвер. В информации пишет wl
<skai> шukzym
<skai> inotsee: глянь
<skai> modprobe -l и ищи модуль твоей вафли
<sventovit> вроде все
<IchEsseDichAuf> братюни, каким pdf-вьюверами пользуетесь?
<sventovit> а какие именно депы ты имеешь ввиду?
<skai> sventovit: ну в ридми в сорцах написано от чего зависит
<skai> и как собирать тож
<sventovit> всё стоит
<sventovit> при мэйке выводит то что в песте
<sventovit> пасте*
<skai> а конфигур?или там автоконф?ты инструкцию читал вообще?
<sventovit> читал)))
<sventovit> конфигур прошёл без проблем
<sventovit> мэйк падает
<kokand> inotsee: драйвер wl значит wireless
<sventovit> короч zhoptrix мля
<skai> @kban --user sventovit 7200 учи правила
<Andante> прикольно, дебиановский бинд нормально кирилические домены обслуживает, хотя собран без idn.
<Andante> Тока надо все в пуникод загонять, что маленько неудобно.
<skai> пересобери с идн
<Andante> skai, если все пересобирать, я лучше туда генту поставлю, проблем у меня будет на порядок меньше.
<Andante> Все равно тот сервер временный, скоро на другой переезжаем.
<copyerfiled>  Andante: [up :)] перл скрипт должен был обновлять психостату для counter-strike сервера
<Andante> copyerfiled, ты ссылку-то посмотрел, которую я тебе давал?
<copyerfiled> да
<copyerfiled> только так мельком ребенок на руках был
<copyerfiled> такой вопрос как на веб сервере включить поддержку .htaccess ?
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь пользовался abock usb writer, как запустить его?
<Spectrum> copyerfiled AllowOverride All , нечто подобное.
<copyerfiled> Spectrum: это в конфиге сайта прописать ?
<Spectrum>  ./etc/apache**/sites-enabled > Directory нечто в этом роде, а там то,что я выше писал
<evxe0n> copyerfiled: üÔÏ × ÆÁÊÌÅ httpd.conf ÎÁÈÏÄÉÔÓÑ ÄÏÌÖÎÏ...ËÁÖÅÔÓÑ
<ubuntuhelp> evxe0n! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> о чем молчим?
<copyerfiled> Spectrum: ну да их я и имел ввиду, только там этот параметр в трех секциях в каких надо менять во всех?
<Spectrum> copyerfiled там 3 секции Directory?
<copyerfiled> мм
<copyerfiled> Spectrum: даже 4 :)
<skrishi> SergeyIT: да они тут кажеться не молчат ))
<SergeyIT> это им кажется что говорят )
<Spectrum> copyerfiled значит гугл :]
<copyerfiled> Spectrum: просто на одном из сайтов нужно отключить ошибки, хотел сделать через .htaccess неработает как будто сервер не интересуется этим файлом :(
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну.. я особо не вчитываюсь.. если честно.. голова не варит абсолютно на то что бы думать )
<SergeyIT> эт точно! )
<makedonets> всем привет
<skrishi> а .htaccess я занимался с утра ))  что мануалов на руском нормальных нет.. все у друг друга тащат и тупо капипастят ))
<skrishi> ку
<skrishi> в итоге пришлось немного переделать сайт, что бы с тем что есть получилось то что хочеться ))
<copyerfiled> skrishi: как в нем отключить полностью отображение любых ошибок?
<skrishi> copyerfiled: ты вообще вопрос свой понимаешь? )))
<copyerfiled> skrishi: тогда так, ме нужно отключить отображение ошибок на сайте
<makedonets> а как ник зарегить? чет не получается
<skrishi> copyerfiled: вообще-то, я понимаю твой вопрос.. привычка ))) а вот ты его по моему нет... =))) я не прикалываюсь.. я тебе серьёзно говорю, задай вопрос нормально, и сразу получишь ответ
<skrishi> о.. может ктонить знает: как запретить скачивание файла с сервера без запрета обращения к нему? =)
<skrishi> к файлу )
<Andante> skrishi, В чем ты видишь разницу между обращением и скачиванием?
<Andante> "я не скачивал фильмы, я их прямо с сервера смотрел"?
<skrishi> Andante: ну смотри.. с фильмом и картинками да ) а с пхп и скриптами? )
<Andante> skrishi, Ну скачай мне скрипт на php.
<skrishi> да запросто
<Andante> Ну давай.
<skrishi> пхп точно могу скачать.. пробывал потому и мучался
<skrishi> сегодня на сайте с этим воевал
<Andante> skrishi, http://e-rp.org/ index.php пожалуйста мне покажи
<Andante> skrishi, апач по mime-типа ориентируется, если видит что это php то не отдает тебе файл для скачивания, а отдает его интерпретатору для выполнения.
<Andante> *mime-типам
<skrishi> куда за капипастить?
<Andante> Да куда хочешь.
<Andante> http://paste.pocoo.org/
<skrishi> ,kby c htcehcf yt gjvy. )
<skrishi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/355736/
<skrishi> скачать можно любой файл если к нему не запрещён доступ
<Andante> skrishi, http://pastebin.com/VrpFJPDe
<Andante> почувствуй разницу
<Andante> skrishi, То, что ты скачал даже близко не имеет отношения к index.php
<skrishi> а к чему оно имеет отношение?
<Andante> Но если ты обладаешь секретной технологией скачивания php-файлов, я предлагаю тебе заняться бизнесом. На любом сайте на джумле есть config.php где лежит пароль к БД открытым текстом. Доступ на чтение к нему полюбому есть, значит ты сможешь его скачат
<Andante> ь.
<Andante> Скачиваешь, подключаешься к базе, меняешь пароль админа, и вуаля! Ты король сайта.
<Andante> С другими CMS аналогично.
<makedonets> фух, зарегил ник! Всем привет! 100 лет в IRC-чатах не бывал =) ностальгия такая
<skrishi> Andante: круто )) тогда нужно выяснить почему я могу скачать его без авторизации со своего сайта )
<Andante> skrishi, Ну скачай с моего. :)
<Andante> пардон, файл называется configuration.php
<SergeyIT> skrishi, а cgi-bin файл скачать можешь? )
<skrishi> Andante: ну я тебе верю.. нельзя так нельзя.. тогда я буду спокоен )
<Andante> skrishi, Если у тебя сервер отдает файлы вместо того, чтобы передавать их интерпретатору, скорее всего у тебя этого миме-типа не хватает.
<skrishi> а зачем тогда так тчательно ныкают конфиги? )
<Andante> Я не знаю кто их ныкает.
<Andante> Они в корне сайта лежат, никто их не прячет.
<skrishi> хм.. на textpattern.ru подымалась такая тема
<skrishi> ограничение доступа к файлу config.зрз
<skrishi> php*
<Andante> У сервера должен быть к нему доступ на чтение, иначе ничего работать не будет, это же очевидно.
<skrishi> ну я закрыл доступ.. всё вроде работает
<Andante> skrishi, Ну расскажи чтоли как ты их скачиваешь. :)
<Andante> skrishi, Значит у тебя сервак от рута пашет, тока и всего. :)
<skrishi> wgetом )
<Andante> Oh, for God sake...
<skrishi> самневаюсь что на мастерхосте от рута сервак пашет
<Andante> Между wgetом и браузером в данном случае никакой разницы.
<skrishi> да я представляю теорию )
<Andante> Ну а чего ты мне тогда на уши вешаешь?
<Andante> Кстати wget c e-rp.org/index.php скачивает не то, что ты запастил
<skrishi> угу ) я уже посмотрел )) я тебе запастил другой файл )
<skrishi> тот дествительно чистая хтмл
<Andante> ты вообще какую-то ерунду запастил. )
<skrishi> ага )
<Andante> index.php я показывал как выглядит, этот файл входит в поставку друпала, никакого секрета в нем нет.
<skrishi> ладно, я был не прав и очень долго морозил чушь, простите меня пазязя )
<Andante> Да ладно... а кидани, кстати, ссылку на то обсуждение
<Andante> Про ограничение доступа к конфигам.
<Andante> Почитаю что там за чушь порят.
<skrishi> ну это блин искать нужно
<MidNiGhT> Всем привет =))
<skrishi> ку
<MidNiGhT> Подскажите как стать root в ubuntu ???
<Andante> MidNiGhT, sudo -i
<MidNiGhT> Это сделал а дальше то что ???
<Andante> пароль набрать
<makedonets> MidNiGhT, привет
<MidNiGhT> Задал пароль для рута а как в него войти ???
<MidNiGhT> Привет
<MidNiGhT> ))
<Andante> MidNiGhT, sudo -i
<Andante> ухты, дежавю....
<makedonets> Andante, какое?
<makedonets> Andante, кто то переписал код? =)
<MidNiGhT> Да я прописал в трерменале sudo -i Меня попросили задать пароль а как теперь войти в учетку root-а ???
<Andante> MidNiGhT, sudo -i
<MidNiGhT> Это вход из терминала...
<Andante> Хорошо что в IRC можно копипастить, когда дискуссия идет по кругу.
<Andante> MidNiGhT, А тебе надо иксы от рута чтоли?
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: sudo nautilus
<skrishi> блин.. только это зло
<Andante> не злее чем sudo gedit, который у вас используется в каждом втором мануале.
<skrishi> а под рута нужно заходить как можно реже.. тогда целее система будет
<skrishi> какая разница в чем править файл?
<MidNiGhT> Мне надо зайти под пользователем root, при включении компа выбрать пользователя root вместо моего...
<skrishi> зачем?
<Andante> MidNiGhT, не надо тебе этого. Куча всего работать не будет, скорее всего.
<Andante> Начиная в dbus.
<MidNiGhT> Почему ?
<Andante> Потому. :)
<skrishi> система так сделана )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, почитай на форуме - почему не нужен рут
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: ты чего только с винды слез чтоли?
<MidNiGhT> Блин ну счас то я получается как в винде например user а не admin ?!
<SergeyIT> винды не  существует
<MidNiGhT> )))
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: тебе и не нужно быть админом 99% времени
<MidNiGhT> Ну так ???
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: так
<SergeyIT> 99.9999%
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: если тебе нужны права рута, то просто делаешь команду с sudo
<skrishi> sudo apt-get например что бы установить
<SergeyIT> или gksu
<MidNiGhT> Ну ведь без админа права урезаны до безобразия или тут не так как в винде ???
<Andante> Это тролль, забейте.
<SergeyIT> винды не  существует
<rekcuFniarB> А разве не будет? Я во времена третьих кед в кубунте из recovery mode запускал кеды командой startx, хз, может с тех пор в убунте и что то изменилось, но попробовать не сложно.
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: вот если ты будешь сидеть под рутом, то это получиться 98 винда
<SergeyIT> ничего не получится
<SergeyIT> кроме криков - помогите
<MidNiGhT> Тогда объясните разницу между админами убунты и винды ??? Если не сложно...
<SergeyIT> винды не  существует
<rekcuFniarB> лол
<makedonets> =)
 * skrishi поддаёться внушению )
<rekcuFniarB> MidNiGhT: кто есть админы убунты? :D
<MidNiGhT> SergeyIT Ты бот что ли ???
 * rekcuFniarB записал в личный цитатник
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, боишься?
<skrishi> )
<MidNiGhT> Да не, просто любопытно...
<skrishi> он сказал не бог а бот ))
<skrishi> интелектуальный такой .. синенький )
<Andante> Ребят, это тролль, забейте же.
<rekcuFniarB> Забейте тролля!
<MidNiGhT> Хто ???
<skrishi> камнями )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, почитай убунтологию - половина вопросов уйдет
<skrishi> убунтология - наука об убунтах )
<MidNiGhT> Убунтология O_o Звучит сердито, а хде ее найти ??? =))
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, а книжку по линуксу прочитаешь - и нам будет что расказать )
<SergeyIT> http://ubuntologia.ru
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/
 * skrishi редактор скачал, а думать  не научился
<miramoro> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйсто - я клонировал разделы жесткого диска на которых монтировались /root и /home на раздела другого жесткого диска. (с целью увеличения количества свободного места)
<skrishi> не в первый раз, видать, задаёт вопрос )
<rekcuFniarB> Зачем /root на отдельный раздел? o_O
<SergeyIT> miramoro, переставь груб и отредактируй fstab
<skrishi> кстати.. интересно.. если описание ситуации занимает очень много места, но не является кодом или логами или ещё чем-то подобным, нужно ли использовать сервис для постинга и давать ссылку, или нет?
<SergeyIT> skrishi, на форум...
<skrishi> rekcuFniarB: на всякий случай )) вдруг он тоже места много занимает )
<miramoro> проблема в том что система (запущенная с нового харда) показывает обьем тех дисков которые я клонировал показывает не верно.( (отображаются значения соответствующие оригинальным разделам)
<SergeyIT> miramoro, значит запускается со старых разделов
<SergeyIT> miramoro, fstab менял?
<rekcuFniarB> А, я понял. Он делал что то типа dd if=образ_старого_раздела of=/dev/sda5
<miramoro> старый хард отключен. спс щас переправлю фстаб и груб.
<SergeyIT> miramoro, и при клонировании иногда и uuid'ы клонируются
<SergeyIT> miramoro, тогда не понял...
<rekcuFniarB> Таким образом естественно размеры будут отображаться старых разделов. Наверное с помощью gparted с livecd двигать границы разделов придётся.
<SergeyIT> еслт dd то да...
<MidNiGhT> СПс. =))
<SergeyIT> miramoro, а править пока и не надо, если dd...
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT за что?
<MidNiGhT> За ссыль... =))
<miramoro> клонировал с помощью clonezilla , gparted видит разделы нормально. неверно отображаются разделы в системном мониторе.
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, вот в гугл пошлем - тогда спасибо скажешь
<MidNiGhT> :P
<MidNiGhT> =))
<SergeyIT> miramoro, не понял (
<skrishi> я разачарован гуглом (
<SergeyIT> skrishi, я альтавистой пользуюсь
<skrishi> SergeyIT: yahoo ещё отстойнее ((
<SergeyIT> skrishi, что мне надо - нахожу )
<skrishi> я тоже нахожу.. это не значит что они работают нормально
<SergeyIT> а что значит нормально?
<skrishi> яхо по 100 раз повторяет страницы, гугл сейчас сделал какуюто систему навороченую.. первых 5 страниц часто можно смело пропускать.. будут форумы с одним постом, или капипасты какиенибудь
<SergeyIT> skrishi, не знаю... мне обычно 1-ой страницы в альтависте хватает
<skrishi> ну может я не правильно составляю запросы
<SergeyIT> skrishi, я сейчас даже и о правильности запроса не думаю - главное слова правильные вбить
<skrishi> ну может ты очень специфическое ищешь
 * skrishi фильм посмотреть что ли?
<skrishi> блин.. что сделать с головой что бы начала думать в нужном направлении? Генту не предлагать устанавливать ))))
<Andante> skrishi, эксебру установи
<SergeyIT> skrishi, стукни бубном ))
<skrishi> Andante: это что такое?
<Andante> не знаю. )))
<Andante> Но что-то крутое.
<skrishi> SergeyIT: мне с хакасии его ещё не привезли )
<Andante> skrishi, А что не работает-то? Кроме головы, я имею ввиду.
<SergeyIT> skrishi, в комплекте с шаманом?
<skrishi> SergeyIT: о, если Аника приедет в гости будет круто.. только в ряд ли )
<SergeyIT> skrishi, у меня вот тоже - есть задачи, надо программить, а не охота (
<skrishi> Andante: да плагин нужно дописать на пхп.. вроде сделал основу.. теперь нужно что бы вынимало из базы пароль, сравнивала и записывала новый ))) вроде всё просто.. только у меня знания пхп почти нет )
<SergeyIT> skrishi, да там недельку почитать и всё понятно...
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну не знаю.. я не могу логики до сих пор понять.. вернее кое что понимаю.. мать всётаки програмист и меня научила чемуто.. но многое так загадкой так и остаёться
<SergeyIT> skrishi, здесь только практика поможет...
<skrishi> SergeyIT: ну вот я и практикую.. допиливаю то что опенсорщики мечтающие о простой наживе не допилили )))
<skrishi> если честно, то даже не думал, что могут продавать плагины в таком не допилином виде
<SergeyIT> skrishi, а зачем покупать? Можно и самому написать, не?
<skrishi> ну вот пытаюсь.. просто блин.. долго получается..
<skrishi> SergeyIT: когда практики много, всё довольно просто.. написал алгоритм, записал в код.. а когда практики как у меня (бегающие человечки в спектруме) то не получается как-то
<SergeyIT> skrishi, это сначала долго, а потом все быстрее и быстрее... (а потом опять долго)
<skrishi> SergeyIT:  =) я сразу пытаюсь без ошибок писать )))  я параноик =))
<skrishi> и проверять всё что могу
<user__> j
<skrishi> вот с теме же плагинами.. блин, нашёл плагин.. автор ник не забыл проверить.. а емайл почему-то забыл... я случайно обнаружил это, вообще по логике нужно было.. пришлось допилить )
<svarog> Парни кто подскажет материнка елитгруп p4m800-m7 сокет 775 поддерживает проц intel core 2 duo 6320 тоже 775 сокет?
<svarog> в гугле не могу найти(((
<Andante> Такое надо не у "парней" спрашивать, а у мануала.
<SergeyIT> svarog, а дока на материнку что говорит?
<skrishi> =)) Телеканал "Бомж ТВ" — социальный проект, созданный для исследования жизни бездомных людей (бомжей).
<svarog> SergeyIT, LGA775 socket for pentium 4/Celeron D CPU
<svarog> SergeyIT, вот в документации написано и все
<Andante> svarog, http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ECS/P4M800-M7(V1.0).html
<skrishi> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<Andante> svarog, Ясным языком перечислены все поддерживаемые процессоры, я хз как ты гуглил, но это первая же ссылка.
<svarog> Andante, Not Found
<Andante> svarog, brain?
<skrishi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/149765/2d0e24bc
<svarog> Andante, страница не отображается
<skrishi> чисто по приколу )))
<Andante> svarog, http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=ru&q=p4m800-m7+supporting+processors&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Andante> skrishi, боянище. :) Но некоторых радует до сих пор.
<Andante> skrishi, Моя вторая более добрая половина вчера угарала над аналогичным разводиловом сидя с ноуте под гентой.
<skrishi> Andante: меня радует каждый раз ))
<skrishi> хотя давно бы могли сделать проверку на операционную систему )
<Andante> skrishi, а зачем?
<SergeyIT> skrishi, для них других не  существует
<Andante> Это ж не для тебя сделано, а для хомячков на венде.
<skrishi> ну.. не знаю.. что бы хотя бы не так пошло было )
<Andante> skrishi, А им плевать что ты над ними поржешь 5 минут.
<copyerfiled> товарищи как на вебсервере отключить отображение ошибок?  в /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini    display_errors = Off всеравно отображаются варнинги :(
<skrishi> я так и не понял что эта штука делает если честно )) пару раз жал.. показывает что что-то она там делает.. но у меня таких разделов даже нет )
<svarog> Andante, Спасибо зха ссылку, так а бывает такое что сокет одинаковый но мать его не поддерживает?
<Andante> skrishi, Она ничего не делает. Имитирует Бурную Деятельность, потом находит у тебя кучу вирусов и предлагает вылечить за СМС.
<Andante> svarog, С штеудами бывает.
<svarog> Andante, что такое штеуд?
<skrishi> Andante: аааа.. я прото до конца не дожидался )))
<Andante> skrishi, интел
<Andante> сорри, мисхайлайта
<Andante> svarog, интел
<svarog> Andante, капец(((
<Andante> skrishi, Скоро будет "бесплатная" онлайновая проверка прямой кишки на колоректальный рак за СМС.
<Andante> А может и уже есть.
<skrishi> Andante: =))) всёравно пока рута не дам ничего не сделают )
<Andante> skrishi, А им и не надо. Им надо СМС.
<SergeyIT> svarog, вообще-то адгрейд надо бы делать одновременно проца и матери
<svarog> SergeyIT, а если денег нет)
<SergeyIT> svarog, подождать, когда будут
<SergeyIT> svarog, у меня компы 5-6 лет и апгрейдить пока не собираюсь....
<svarog> SergeyIT, блин ничего не пойму, там не поддерживается тут поддерживается http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/cpu_support.php?S_ID=94  может быть такое что нада биос перепрошить?
<svarog> SergeyIT, да проц за копейки продавали вот и взял
<SergeyIT> svarog, лучшее - враг хорошего
<Andante> skrishi, снять сглаз и порчу, кстати, уже предлагают. Я щас погуглил маленькой...
<miramoro> fstab вродебы в норме - uuid склонировались - и соответственно изменения (вроде бы) не нужны.
<miramoro> grub не апдейдится(
<miramoro> в наутилусе /root  не отображается, при попытке перейти туда из "файловой системы" пишет "у вас нет прав на просмотр"
<miramoro> не понимаю куда копать(
<svarog> SergeyIT, так нифига себе лучшее))) это уже старой...
<SergeyIT> svarog, я год назад по-дешевке все внутреннности купил (мать, П4 - 3ГГц, 2ГБ памяти)
<SergeyIT> miramoro, наутилус запусти с gksu
<skrishi> Andante: =))) может интернет бизнесом заняться пока нишу всю не забили? ))
<skrishi> и бубна не нужно )
<Andante> skrishi, уже забили, не волнуйся.
<Andante> Пиши код.
<skrishi> ктонибудь знает нормальный сайт он-лайн телевидения?
<SergeyIT> skrishi, забили по уши... в основном дерьмом всяким
<skrishi> =)) ну и фигг сними.. я врать всёравно не люблю.. и без бубна не прикольна )
<svarog> SergeyIT, я года 3 назад брал чуть похуже тоже бу))) так ссылку глянешь?
<SergeyIT> svarog, а чего смотреть - в данном случае пробовать надо, на свой страх и риск...
<lolens> Ух ты, я проснулся, всем привет.
<svarog> SergeyIT, да ставить то я пробовал не пищит что чегото нету просто гудит но биос не грузится... греется все вроде работает...
<svarog> SergeyIT, в биос лезть смысл есть?
<SergeyCA4ok> кто-нить знает где скачать аниме "kernel panic"?
<SergeyIT> svarog, если биос не  грузится то ой
<svarog> SergeyIT, то что, ой?
<SergeyIT> svarog, то ничего не скажешь...
<SergeyCA4ok> то хердыкс матери..
<svarog> SergeyIT, ну биос поновее есть смысл пробовать ставить?
<svarog> да не, сейчас я на ней
<svarog> все с матерью нормально)
<SergeyIT> svarog, это тебе решать
<SergeyCA4ok> а что тогда значит - биос не грузится? может, только настройки не грузятся?
<svarog> не знаю))) просто монитор не загарается и динамик нипикает ничего вообще...
<SergeyCA4ok> *решил не умничать и заткнуться
<SergeyIT> svarog, значит не живет...
<svarog> SergeyIT, так смысл может какойто получится или не знаешь? если смысл есть я попробую...
<SergeyIT> svarog, у меня такого никогда не было...
<svarog> SergeyIT, понял))
<SergeyIT> svarog, это получается начальный загрузчик не работает...
<svarog> SergeyIT, начальный загрузчик это разьве не биос?
<SergeyIT> svarog, там где-то... но если не стартует - это совсем плохо
 * SergeyIT пошел спать...
<SergeyIT> пока
<svarog> SergeyIT, ну пока
<svarog> в смысле просто пока))) ну это с прошлого поста не стер...
<skrishi> блин.. нашёл наконец
<skrishi> вот.. сколько времени на поиск канала потребовалось? ))
<lolens> skrishi: Сколько? Какого?
<skrishi> lolens: ну.. хотел чтонибудь документальное типа хистори, нашнл географик
<skrishi> lolens: очень много не работающего (((
<lolens> skrishi: хЫ
<skrishi> http://www.eurosmi.ru/tv/show/906de67fc39cc2f3e1d626c9799714d4/160/70927#
<skrishi> качество конечно не шикарное.. но смотреть можно
<skrishi> только через flv загружается
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-19
<skrishi> блин.. система последнее время скрипит как-то сильно.. в смысле много обращений к винчестеру, и всё жутко тормозит. Был бы в винде начал бы с дефрагментации.. а тут чего делать?
<_GerarD_> Есть живые?
<skrishi> угу )
<skrishi> Andante: ты тут?
<Andante> skrishi, ага
<skrishi> блин.. как жто по русски то бьулет
<skrishi> Andante: эм.. ты вообще с мускулом имел дело? )) писал на пхп и мускуле?
<skrishi> а то я щас начну сыпать вопросы )))
<Andante> нет.
<Andante> Я вообще не программист и никогда им не был.
<Andante> И становиться не собираюсь.
<skrishi> панятно.. ну ладно.. прости тогда
<skrishi> Andante: у меня просто был вопрос по поводу запроса к базе данных
<Andante> Я знаю запросы которые создают базы, дают юзерам на них права, дампят базы, восстанавливают базы из дампов... ну еще знаю как посмотрить список текущих запросов. Админу обычно больше не надо.
<skrishi> Andante: ну да.. впринципе
<skrishi> Andante: это мне делать нечего.. сижу допиливаю плагины до ума ))
<skrishi> ура.. я правильно сделал запрос )
<im2cute4u> доброе утро =)
<cerber> hi
<OccaM1> hi
<cerber> подскажите https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+filebug/b0bb4668-51e8-11e0-ba85-0025b3df357a?field.title=[IGDgm]+GPU+lockup+%28ESR%3A+0x00000010+PGTBL_ER%3A+0x00000002%29   как этим пользоватся
<OccaM1> зарегаться, наверное
<OccaM1> для начала
<cerber> зарегался
<cerber> отправил отчот
<cerber> это просто о багах сообщать 7
<OccaM1> ога
<cerber> ок.
<cerber> а если по  глюкает как боротся переустанавливать или обновлениями решатся траблы 7
<Andante> Отличный вопрос...
<watsson> cerber: если по глюкает бегом в травмпункт - руки выправлять!
<cerber> ватсон я абунтарь обновил . может быть не совместимость версий. потому что проблемы появились именно после установки релиза
<watsson> !loc cerber
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc cerber'
<Andante> а что за проблемы-то?
<cerber> я совета просил а не посылания на гуглу
<Andante> cerber, Ну совет тебе уже дали, если нужны какие-то технические наставления, то видимо придется больше данных сообщить.
<cerber> олрайд
<cerber> я не мог сформулировать вопрос гуглу. щас пороюсь
<Andante> даже два совета, вообще-то.
<iiicyg> Ну ладно.
<iiicyg> Раз уж меня на всех каналах кроме этого уже забанили... Давайте знакомиться.
<cerber> надо комп перегружать я хз куда убунт сохраняет отчоты об ощибках
<AndreX> cerber: она их просит отправлять а когда ты жмёш кнопку отправить переходит на launchpad.net и прекрепляет твой тчёт
<cerber> я вроде разобрался ща по коментам пробегусь в репортере
<watsson> iiicyg: и за что тебе припояли то бан
<iiicyg> Да где как.
<iiicyg> Где-то за троллинг, где-то за ниндзю.
<cerber> ББ
<dimm> всем привет )
<Kruser-FL> привет)
<Kruser-FL> ребят, помогите пожалуйста. смонтировал разделы, все норм получилось, но теперь в наутилусе теперь разделы покзываются дублированно. сперва идет нормальный список, за ними тот же список но уже с именами папок (которому прикреплено). как убратÑ
<AndreX> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<Kruser-FL> AndreX: ты мне?)
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> ÑебÑÑ, помогиÑе пожалÑйÑÑа. это что
<Kruser-FL> oops. shas kodirovku pomenyayu
<AndreX> Kruser-FL: да всё нормально у тебя с кодировкой
<Kruser-FL> а, это так случается, когда длина больше 255?
<AndreX> да
<Kruser-FL> теперь понятно. сейчас перезадам вопрос
<Kruser-FL> я монтировал разделы. но теперь у меня появились дубликаты разделов (когда смотрю ч-з наутилус), но с именами папок к котороым монтированы. как убрать дубликаты?
<Kruser-FL> вроде влез в 255
<AndreX> вроде да
<AndreX> man rm
<Kruser-FL> оу, отправил в корзину. надо было через рут открыть наутилус. и еще один вопрос, если позволите
<AndreX> жги
<Kruser-FL> у меня есть парочка программ (нетбинс, qutIM,...). Когда их запускаешь правами польз. Не работают темы, иконки и т.п., приходится запускать рутом, что не безопасно. чтото можно сделать в этом случае?
<AndreX> папка ~/.config/qutim есть?
<Kruser-FL> есть
<AndreX> попробуй её удалить и запусти qutim
<AndreX> Kruser-FL: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=89624.0
<neksis> \list
<neksis> всем привет
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте товарищи, подскажите, как мне создать пользователя вместо того, который был создан при установке с теми же правами?
<Kruser-FL> !adduser
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите добавить новых пользователей в Ubuntu, см. инструкции на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto . Чтобы дать пользователям административные привилегии, Вам следует добавить их в группу admin. См. также !sudo.
<armax>  /msg nickserv identify 2011god
<LeNsTR> armax: ща ты урмешь :)
<elenzar> подскажите с внутрисетевым сниффером , а то я не оч знаю какой выбрать
<AndreX> armax: не пали пороли
<makedonets> всем привет
<makedonets> а как поменять пароль в убунте у пользователя? а то я пробую, он ругается что пароль слишком простой, а я не хочу сложный. Как быть?
<LeNsTR> magiisto: sudo passwd
<|fst|> sudo passwd пользователь
<AndreX> makedonets: всё правильно нечего простые пароли ставить
<makedonets> дак домашний комп, не сервак какой нить.
<makedonets> можно как-нить отключить эту проверку на сложность?
<LeNsTR> он же просто предупреждает, а не запрещает
<AndreX> makedonets: может тебе ваще тогда без пароля? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C
<makedonets> а как тогда через консоль поменять пароль?
<makedonets> AndreX, не пароль то нужен, как без него =)
<AndreX> passwd
<makedonets> Выберите пароль большей длины
<makedonets> Введите новый пароль UNIX:
<AndreX> 123456?
<makedonets> 111
<makedonets> три символа мало? сколько минимум?
<AndreX> я тебе говорю введи 123456
<makedonets> угу, сменил, тока не 123456 =) другой немного
<LeNsTR> 1234
<LeNsTR> :)
<makedonets> почти )
<makedonets> а как telnet открыть на убунте?
<LeNsTR> 12345! :)
<makedonets> =)
<LeNsTR> telnet
<AndreX> о молодец с таким паролем открывать телнет
<makedonets> открыть телнет надо на рабочем компе =) там пароль сложный =)
<makedonets> а тут тока про убунту говорить можно?
<makedonets> а то правил не знаю не читал
<makedonets> о жизни то можно поговорить? =)))
<AndreX> makedonets: ну так почитай http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc ))
 * AndreX за образованность населения :)
<makedonets> ну ладно, просто поговорить хотел
<some1_> как сделать чтобы в mocp регулировался звук не всей системы а только плеера?
<armax> :)
<Kruser-FL> если запускать программы через  invoke-rc.d под каким процессом они в системном мониторе?
<Kruser-FL> и еще один вопросик. почему при нажатии на "." (точка) после пробела, пробел исчезает? пишу "cd .",  а получается "cd."?
<armax> скажите плиз, как настроить Pidgin так, чтобы не вводить каждый раз при входе, канал #ubuntu-ru и пароль?
<armax> :-(
<mix> Всем привет!) Кто помни, я вчера спрашивал как на древнем япенце запустить x-сы.... Так вот рещилось все отключением DDC .... Очень даже хорошо работает на XUbuntu 10.10 xD
<h3al3r> подскажите, как мне, включая комп, загрузиться сразу в консоль. Кажется, я влюбился в нее
<watsson> h3al3r: Сначала выходишь в консоль, ну а потом: "sudo killall gdm3 xorg"
<watsson> h3al3r: авыходишь в консоль означает "нажимаешь CTRL-ALT-F1
<h3al3r> но это же уже после загрузки граф режима! а надо шоб сразу в консоль
<svarog> кто conky пользуется помогите, картинку рабочего стола режет и смещает в чем может быть проблемма?
<watsson> svarog: ~/.conckyrc - "background no" замени на "background yes"
<watsson> h3al3r: в убунту нет по умолчанию режимов без gdm3
<svarog> watsson, стоит  background yes
<h3al3r> я вот нашел статейку, в ней советуют через rcconf отключить x11-common и будет грузиться консоль. Однако мне хотелось бы иметь возможность загружаться как в граф режиме, так и в консоли. т.е. иметь возможность выбора
<watsson> h3al3r: зайди в /etc/rc2.d и переименуй файл-ссылку S19gdm3 в K19gdm3 и будешь запускать gnome вручную. если уж очень надо.
<watsson> svarog: у мну работает норм.
<watsson> svarog: попробуй тогда наоборот поменяй
<svarog> watsson, а это что оно в терменале найти не может? Conky: statfs '/home/karlos/global': No such file or directory
<watsson> svarog: хз, поковыряй /etc/concky/concky.conf
<watsson> svarog: хз, поковыряй /etc/conky/conky.conf
<svarog> watsson, а холмса нет?))) ато я както не сильно представляю что ковырять)
<watsson> svarog: холмс сказал что: cat /etc/conky/conky.conf | grep "karlos"
<watsson> h3al3r: ну и как?
<h3al3r> watsson: что как?
<watsson> h3al3r: получилось что-нибудь с консолью?
<svarog> watsson, ни cat ни grep таких строк в файле нету
<h3al3r> да есть решение одно, но оно не совсем меня устраивает
<watsson> svarog: холмс сказал что: cat ~/.conkyrc | grep "karlos"
<h3al3r> ладно, тогда вопрос другой: как запустить из консоли графич режим?
<watsson> h3al3r: startx
<watsson> h3al3r: зайди в /etc/rc2.d и переименуй файл-ссылку S19gdm3 в K19gdm3. Будешь запускать gnome вручную из консоли когда нужно.
<h3al3r> ну вот я тоже думаю об этом
<svarog> watsson, вбиваю в терменале ~/.conkyrc | grep "karlos" пишет отказано в доступе, вбиваю с судо пишет команда не извесна
<h3al3r> спасибо
<svarog> бэн, бэн, эта данила ай нид хелп
<h3al3r> svarog: xD
<watsson> svarog:cat пропустил "cat ~/.conkyrc | grep "karlos""
<watsson> h3al3r: :)
<svarog> watsson, Понял, не дурак, дурак бы не понял))
<svarog> watsson, спасибо))) тебе огромное
<watsson> svarog: :)
<h3al3r> а вот такой еще вопрос: запускаю под вайном КС и вроде как графика не тормозит, 40-60 фпс, однако чувствуешь, что присутствует дикий рассинхрон между графикой и реальными событиями и звуком. Как бы мне так убрать этот рассинхрон?
<watsson> а что такое KC? не контра случаем?
<h3al3r> она самая
<watsson> h3al3r: скорее всего нужно КС настраивать, вайн тут не при чем
<h3al3r> понял
<h3al3r> а что лучше в КСе под линуксом юзать: opengl или direct3d?
<watsson> h3al3r: wfb
<h3al3r> watsson: wtf?
<watsson> h3al3r: what fits best
<watsson> h3al3r: что тебе нравится больше opengl или d3d? пробуй
<h3al3r> watsson: а как узнать что лучше подходит?
<watsson> если есть поддержка лучше d3d
<h3al3r> watsson: ясно. спасибо!
<Daniel1> Привет всем..
<mix> Привет)
<Daniel1> )
<Daniel1> Блин, жаль нету sergeyIT и ... забыл его ник(ну тоже какой-то специалист в линукс)
<Daniel1> Эх... Будем ждать)
<updoznak> Добрый день , как бы мне посомтреть, желательно подробные данные смарт
<updoznak> Daniel1: тут много специалистов в линукс
<mix> думаю нет...
<mix> точнее очень мало
<Daniel1> +1
<updoznak> mix:  может я не туда зашел ?
<mix> а что ты ищешь*?
<|Daniel|> ну если вы заходили на убунту-ру, То туда)
<updoznak> Добрый день , как бы мне посомтреть, желательно подробные данные смарт
<mix> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/674758
<updoznak> артуса пинайте , он специалист в линуксах
<mix> а вообще гуглят а потом если не получается тут спрашивают ;)
<updoznak> Error 404
<updoznak> Запрошенный Вами URL не был найден на этом сервере.
<|Daniel|> Всё нормально..
<|Daniel|> У меня зашло по ссылке..
<mix> напиши в поисковике гугл: смарт linux там много ссылок ;)
<updoznak> ага у меня тоже зашло
<updoznak> вичат любит переносить ссылки если нет места
<iheartubuntu> Какие проблемы у вас есть?
<|Daniel|> У кого?
<updoznak> йокарный бабай, какая гадость это ваша зеленая икра
<|Daniel|> У меня тут проблемка возникла, не знаю расскзать ли можно сюда немножечко большеватую историю как я вчера попортил всякое..
<|Daniel|> А то тут проблемка...
<updoznak> WD GREEN WD20EARS 2tb , +linux , макось , парковка/распарковка головок жд, 100 часов работы накопителя , 3817 циклов парковки, вот она подстава будьте внимательны
<updoznak> ping
<ubuntuhelp> updoznak, Понг.
<mix> круто)))
<updoznak> mix: ???
<Denver79> привет. нет звука в виртуалках под qemu-kvm. кто то сталкивался?
<cerber> ку
<cerber> всеравно не понимаю
<x0wl> кто на 11.04 сидит
<x0wl> fff
<Kiar> здравы будтье
<Kiar> подскажите
<cerber> не хворай
<Kiar> как запустить css в wine?
<|Daniel|> Люди, подскажите пожалуйста, как поменять скорость прокрутки колесиком?)
<e-x0wl> привет всем
<|Daniel|> Привет
<e-x0wl> кто на 11.04 сидит
<|Daniel|> Никто)
<|Daniel|> Лично я буду ставить когда выйдет 11.04 lts наверное...
<skai> |Daniel|: ну жди жди.
<skai> |Daniel|: когда он выйдет - я начну плавать на луне в бассейне с нимфами из колец сатурна
<|Daniel|> Ну 11.04\11.10 lts когда будет -тогда и поставлю)
<skai> |Daniel|: значит никогда ставить не будешь
<|Daniel|> Почему это?
<e-x0wl> ну кагбе они не LTS
<|Daniel|> значит 12.04 )
<cerber> e-x0wl а по сути
<e-x0wl> cerber чего??
<cerber> ну я на 11.04
<e-x0wl> cerber а это - она как вообще, думаю с минта на ноуте переехать
<cerber> пока пару ощибок aptd с видюхой чтото
<cerber> сразу после обновления
<e-x0wl> с какими видюхами
<cerber> незнаю выдает ошибку какуюто я пока не силен
<cerber> всм видео картой
<e-x0wl> а юнити как
<cerber> ай не андэстэнд
<e-x0wl> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0%29
<cerber> глючит!
<cerber> но стандартная вроде нармально
<Kruser-FL> приветствую. помогите пжлста. почему то после англ. слов пишу пробел, а после какой то символ. то пробел пропадает. "cd ." => "cd."
<e-x0wl> Kruser-FL какая система (версия)
<Kruser-FL> Ubuntu 10.04
<e-x0wl> Kruser-FL надеюсь десктопная?
<Kruser-FL> да, если правильно понял (с окнами и т.п.)
<e-x0wl> Kruser-FL правильно :) другие эмулятор терминала пробовали?
<Kruser-FL> хотя нет, не только после англ.  без разницы что пишу до пробела.
<Kruser-FL> e-x0wl: это не только в терминале. вот сейчас пишу с qutIM. здесь тоже самое
<Kruser-FL> и в gedit также. походу по всей системе
<Kruser-FL> пиши хоть сколько пробелов, все убирает. "тест        ." => "тест."; приходится поэтому сперва писать символ, потом добавлять пробелы ( (
<e-x0wl> Kruser-FL это как-то странно - гугл молчит
<Kruser-FL> я где то вчера видел какие то настройки связанные то ли с языком, то ли с клавой. там как раз какие то символы были заполнены в одном поле. вот сейчас не могу это найти
<Kruser-FL> может это и влияет'
<Kruser-FL> бяда бяда. придется с этим жить
<Kruser-FL> а может и нет .  .
<Kruser-FL> нашел проблему
<watsson> Yenhb88wbz
<swine> watsson, спалил пароль ;)
<Kruser-FL> команды для хистори нету?
<skai> нутриция 88
<skai> любимая?
<swine> Kruser-FL, для какого  хистори? вообще есть history. внезапно
<watsson> swine: угу
<Kruser-FL> история чата
<watsson> swine: ппля все менять теперь
<swine> watsson, :)
<watsson> а пох, все равно никто не знает от какого ларчика ключ
<Kruser-FL> у меня чет время от времени все виснет (как бы), в живых только мышка остается. запускаю по гор. клавише терминал или сисмон. и все оживает ((
<watsson> а скай уже и расшифровал... гад :)
<|Daniel|> Хм... Люди, а никто не пробовал в ubuntu настроить принтер samsung scx-4220?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell |Daniel| about q1
<ubuntuhelp> |Daniel|, please see my private message
<|Daniel|> tell skai about thanks
<GeoL> [17:18:10] [ОШИБКА СОКЕТА]: Неизвестная ошибка
<GeoL> [17:18:10] Соединение разорвано [irc.freenode.org (193.219.128.49:6667)]
<GeoL> Как узнать, в чем причина периодических обрывов соединения?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell |Daniel| about pm
<ubuntuhelp> |Daniel|, please see my private message
<skai> GeoL: /join #freenode
<|Daniel|> Ок, я поискал там...
<|Daniel|> Но ничего не нашел.. Разве что сообщения о том, как кто-то там поставил себе scx-4220 и у них хорошо работало..
<|Daniel|> Что же делать... Хм...
<skai> |Daniel|: поставить и радоваться
<|Daniel|> Ну так нету драйвера...
<|Daniel|> Я заходил на их офф сайт..\
<|Daniel|> Может там раньше дрова под линукс лежали...
<skai> |Daniel|: иди в гуугл
<skai> |Daniel|: почитай про cups
<|Daniel|> Так пробовал же..
<skai> повикипедь
<|Daniel|> Хм... Спс, про cups не знаю, сейчас почитаю что это такое...
<skai> почитай про систему принтеров в линуксе.и про то, почему дрова не нада ставить на все подряд
<|Daniel|> Common UNIX Printing System ?
<skai> |Daniel|: ты читай читай
<|Daniel|> skai: ухты, я нашел забавную команду) Точнее в браузере прописал localhost:631 =)
<KupuJlJl> всем привет!
<skai> |Daniel|: и че ты мне это говоришь?про вебморду капса я и без тебя знал
<KupuJlJl> что за штука localhost:631??
<|Daniel|> cups
<cerber> какой irc  если не XChat
<skai> cerber: weechat
<vinam> подскажите, как востановить или создать ярлык для подключения к интернету удалённый с панели?
<vinam> который был по умолчанию установлен
<lite__> vinam, а в корзине не осталось его?
<skai> по умолчанию был только ярлык файрфокса и справки
<vinam> нет не осталось...
<cerber> там не ярлык
<skai> cerber: погоди
<skai> cerber: пусть он попробует сам понят
<skai> cerber: а то так и останется глупым
<cerber> угумс
<neoks> Здраствуйте, хочу зарегистрироваться на форуме и там вопрос "Фамилия действующего президента РФ?:" пишу "Медведев" и мне выдает сообщение "первичный вопрос не правильный" Что писать в "Фамилия действующего президента РФ?:"  ?
<neoks> За ранее спасибо))
<skai> neoks: во первых заранее
<|Daniel|> skai: печать настроил... Но ведь правда, вы явно знали наверное ссылку, где был ответ, не так ли?
<skai> neoks: во вторых - там два вопроса.ты на оба ответил?
<neoks> skai: да
<skai> |Daniel|: а разве не приятней самому найти ответ?
<skai> neoks: и что ты ответил на второй вопрос?
<|Daniel|> skai: Хм... Ну... В принципе это хорошая практика, если вы об этом. Спасибо за то, что сказали за cups)
<neoks> 1980
<lite__> подскажите, пожалуйста :-) я пользовался скриптом http://pastebin.com/5nrzv1GK (внешний eth0, внутренний eth1, интернет ppp0) для раздачи интернета на ноутбук через wi-fi точку доступа, но после обновления до natty оно работать перестало и сейчас показывает только огромные циф
<lite__> ры в поле rx dropped у eth1. можно как-нибудь все-таки раздать интернет? сорри за глупый вопрос, но просто я в сетях почти ни бум-бум
<vinam> skai - да я всё систему перерыл, само подключение есть, а как подключиться не пойму, только при запуске системы
<skai> neoks: хз.куки попробуй почистить и снова ввести
<neoks> хотя могу и ошибастья, просто я подумал по сообщению что ошибка в первом ответе :)
<neoks> ок, попробуем
<|Daniel|> skai: P.S.: Вижу вы явно большой специалист в ubuntu)
<skai> neoks: если снова будет ругаться - скрин делай
<neoks> skai: очистка куков помогла, ступил я что то ))
<|Daniel|> Решил я поставить дистрибутив на основе убунту, ну так протестить и т.п. судя по их видеопрезентации хороший такой...
<|Daniel|> Поставил, начал его настраивать, долго возился, начали возникать проблемки...
<|Daniel|> Потом заметил, что когда поставилась эта ОС, то загрузчик ОС Х, т.е. хамелеон заменился модифицированным грубом этого нового линукса(на базе убунту кармик коалы)
<|Daniel|> Ну и в общем тот груб оформление то чуть получше, но там среди систем нету моего вин 7... Долго разбирались сидели со знакомым другом, который разбирается в никсах...
<|Daniel|> Короче потом он решил, что тут модифицированный груб и в нем другие файлы и сборка корявая наверное по его мнению, типо тут не пойдет восстановить... Ок.. Загрузились с убунты 10.10
<|Daniel|> Долго сидел он что-то настраивал, сказал ребутнуться. Я ребутнулся - проверил... Всё осталось как и было...
<|Daniel|> Тогда я зашел под ОС Ð¥ и поставил хамелеон сверху, при этом сделал раздел с ОС Ð¥ активным. Стал загружаться хамелеон. В нем я уже мог выбрать раздел, с которого грузиться. Если выбираю раздел с той убунтой, которую я ставил, то тогда ошибка груба. Если выÐ
<|Daniel|> А  вот если я выбираю раздел с виндоусом, то тогда идет загрузка груба и загружается убунта 10.10...
<|Daniel|> Что делать? Как загрузиться с вин 7? А то я даже не могу примонтировать раздел вин 7 - и в дисковой утилите там почему то вместо метки тома Неизвестно...
<KupuJlJl> не надо пользоваться win7
<skai> @kban --user |Daniel| 3600 почитай правила.часа тебе хватит
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell vinam about pm
<ubuntuhelp> vinam, please see my private message
<neoks> Еще вопрос, может кто уже сталкивался или есть тема ну форуме, установил с сервер sabma, потом удалил его (упустим подробности) командами
<neoks> apt-get remove samba
<neoks> sudo dpkg --purge samba
<neoks> после чего пытаюсь его снова установить командой и снизу сразу же ошибка, в общем лог:
<neoks> root@neoks:~# sudo apt-get install samba
<neoks> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<neoks> Построение дерева зависимостей
<neoks> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<neoks> Предлагаемые пакеты:
<neoks>   openbsd-inetd inet-superserver smbldap-tools ldb-tools
<neoks> НОВЫЕ пакеты, которые будут установлены:
<neoks>   samba
<neoks> обновлено 0, установлено 1 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<neoks> Необходимо скачать 0B/7.461kB архивов.
<neoks> После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства возрастёт на 21,1MB.
<neoks> Предварительная настройка пакетов ...
<neoks> Выбор ранее не выбранного пакета samba.
<neoks> (Чтение базы данных ... на данный момент установлено 180251 файлов и каталогов.)
<neoks> Распаковывается пакет samba (из файла .../samba_2%3a3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3_i386.deb)...
<neoks> Обрабатываются триггеры для man-db ...
<neoks> Обрабатываются триггеры для ureadahead ...
<neoks> Обрабатываются триггеры для ufw ...
<neoks> Настраивается пакет samba (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.3) ...
<neoks> update-alternatives: используется `/usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3' для предоставления `/usr/bin/smbstatus' (smbstatus) в автоматический режим.
<neoks> Generating /etc/default/samba...
<neoks> smbd start/running, process 12714
<neoks> start: Job failed to start
<skai> @kban --user neoks 1800 прочти правила.пол часа хватит?
<e-x0wl> @kban
<skai> @kban --user e-x0wl 1800 читать правила
<lite__> господа, товарищи, граждане, мирные квартиросъемщики и бомжи... помогите интернет раздать, пожалуйста? просто прописывание маскарадинга не помогает =(
<skai> !q1 > lite__
<ubuntuhelp> lite__, please see my private message
<AndreX> !rules | lite__
<ubuntuhelp> lite__: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ademaro> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь есть на канале?
<swine> уже нет )
<Ademaro> А что случилось? )
<AndreX> Ademaro: тебя боятся :)
<Ademaro> ...как посмотреть последнюю историю при подключении к irc каналу?..
<AndreX> Ademaro: смотри логи своего клиента если они есть
<Ademaro> AndreX: не, я имеб в виду при подключении (что бы выходя в онлайн уже немного понимать о чем разговаривали пользователи). Например, 5-10 сообщений до того как я приконнектился...
<Ademaro> ...или тут такого никогда не было и я что то путаю?..
<AndreX> Ademaro: канал впринцепи ты уже перепутал
<AndreX> Ademaro: ну ищи хелпы по своему клиенту как там у него включается это
<Ademaro> AndreX: да вопрос не в клиенте...
<Ademaro> команды канала где посмотреть?.. типа /msg history 10
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv help
<AndreX> итд
<AndreX>  вобщем /join #freenode
<AndreX> Ademaro: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<svarog> какое слово в conky отвечает за ширину отображения на экране?
<[Green]> svarog: minimum_size и maximum_width
<sventovit> всем хай
<sventovit> так вот
<sventovit> хочу убунту
<sventovit> какую посоветоваете?
<swine> 7ультимейт
<Daniel1> skai: Зачем вы сделали это?
<Daniel1> Эх.. Жаль даже проблему не описать, т.к. меня банят (судя всему по причине, что я якобы отправляю более 5 сообщений, но там иначе никак не описать, просто писать много)..
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell Daniel1 about paste
<ubuntuhelp> Daniel1, please see my private message
<AndreX> туда пиши вопрос )
<swine> Daniel1, топик почитай
<sventovit> не нахожу 7 ультимэйт(((
<sventovit> тока 10.1.0
<skai> sventovit: попробуй примонтировать сначала раздел.а потом update-grub
<Daniel1> swine: Всмысле?
<swine> Правила канала #ubuntu-ru в сети Freenode
<swine>   Листинги и содержимое текстовых файлов следует публиковать с помощью одного из paste сервисов, например http://paste.ubuntu.com, http://itpaste.ru или http://dumpz.org.
<Daniel1> Так тут ещё и хистори не сохраняется, теперь по новой писать.. Эх...
<Daniel1> Ну да ладно... Сейчас напишу... Ибо уже второй день пытаюсь настроить...
<updoznak> ping
<ubuntuhelp> updoznak, Ну понг, и что?
<sventovit> джига джига
<LawrenceRUS> Всем привет. Первый день в убунте. Подскажите пожалуйста, как установить картинку на нижнюю грань куба. (Compiz)
<svarog> [Green], спасибо)
<svarog> [Green], оно)
<sventovit> aptitude remove compiz
<sventovit> и будет тебе счастье
<[Green]> svarog: пожалуйста
<LawrenceRUS> сейчас расшифрую что значит ваша месага, и попробую. спасибо.
<skai> @voice sventovit
<swine> remove расшифровывать не надо. и так всё понятно
<LawrenceRUS> вы предлогаете удалить compiz? и что потом-то?)
<swine> это не я предлагаю
<Daniel1> Наконец-то я сделал краткое описание проблемы, было бы очень не плохо, если кто может помочь мне с этим: http://paste.org.ru/?7v79em
<Daniel1> Ибо я ещё со вчера пытаюсь это дело починить... Мне пытались помочь уже 3 человека, к сожалению - безуспешно (при том, что все трое более компетентны в линуксе, чем я)
<sventovit> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=0243d45548096315
<unibot> всем привет
<LawrenceRUS> привет.
<unibot> хлопцы как старые образы ядра удалить типа 2.35-22 а то я че то очкую
<artus> Daniel1, а ты не пробовал текст переносить ? ато простынь на 100500 знаков в строке как то грусно читать
<skai> Daniel1: первым делов воткни вилку в глаз тому знакомому.он разбирается в линуксе как я в устройстве коллайдера
<Daniel1> artus: Простите, я просто не знал, что он автоматически переносы не расставляет, я в gedite писал...
<Daniel1> skai: Как-то не хорошо так будет поступить, они всётаки помочь пытались... Может просто реально серьезная проблема..
<skai> Daniel1: будет хорошо.он сделал только хуже
<skai> проблема не стоила и выеденого яйца
<Daniel1> skai: Эм...
<skai> пока он не стал лазать куда не просят
<artus> Daniel1, а ты как ставил то убунту ?
<unibot> и все таки как старые образы ядра удалить?
<Daniel1> Да и кстати, раньше там ещё у меня стояла ХР, вот я именно её выбирал в хамелеоне, а уже с неё выбирал запускать ХР или 7.... Но когда я ставил ту сборку убунты я форматнул ХР, т.к. он мне уже не нужен был...
<artus> жуть какой стремный зоопарк )
<Daniel1> artus: именно ту, которую вчера ставил? (которая сборка) .. Ну как обычно... Я форматнул раздел с вин ХР, ибо он был не нужен, а на месте его выделил место на эту убунту...
<swine> Daniel1, ты потёр загрузчик  ХР, который у тебя грузил вин7
<AndreX> unibot: http://aidsoid.org/?p=251
<Daniel1> А ещё я поставил акронис ос селектор, и в нем видно только ОС Х и убунту.... При выборе убунту выходит ошибка grub rescue>unknown filesystem
<Daniel1> А при выборе ОС Х загружается хамелеон, где я могу выбрать тот раздел с вин 7 и пойдет загрузка груба, где я запускаюсь с убунты 10.10
<artus> Daniel1, а еще ты б еще че нить поставил и потом уже насал спрашивать, так же веселее, правда?
<Daniel1> Так я ещё до этого начал спрашивать, ещё сутра)
<artus> Daniel1, конфиг граба на paste.pro
<Daniel1> Просто мне пытались помочь лишь 2 человека отсюда..
<unibot> спасибо хлопци! да не отвалится ваш GRUB во веки веков!
<Daniel1> artus: grub.cfg?
<artus> Daniel1, а чего ты хочеш? вместо того чтоб править груб ты засрал винт кучей загрузчиков, и теперь непонятно кто кого и в какой последовательности грузит
<artus> Daniel1, угу
<Daniel1> Ну извините, я просто пока не такой специалист в линуксе как вы... Но надеюсь когда-либо достигнуть этого уровня..
<svarog> как в conky вывести просто время? команда  ${time} выводит дату и время
<artus> достаточно было сделать update-grub2 и оно вписало бы твою 7ку
<artus> Daniel1, причем тут специалист в линуксе? к куче левых загрузчиков ?
<Daniel1> Ну вы просто так всё хорошо знаете....
<artus> Daniel1, по хорошему бы для начала разодрался с зоопарком что расплодил, и левое поубирал
<LawrenceRus> разодрался?
<LawrenceRus> жестко
<artus> ну и это тоже )
<Daniel1> Вот то, что вы просили: http://paste.pro/1325937
<LawrenceRus> так как же все таки поставить картинку на нижнюю грань куба? подскажите пожалуйста
<LawrenceRus> а то не найс)
<artus> Daniel1, hd0,msdos6 <--- это чего такое ?
<Daniel1> artus: Всмысле? Я не знаю - я ничего не трогал.
<artus> Daniel1, флешка есть ? unetbootin в руки, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/other/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso заливаеш этот исошник, грузишся и востанавливаеш себе нонрмально груб
<artus> оно полтора метра весит )
<Daniel1> По логике у меня сейчас должно быть 4 системы: убунта 10.10  Убунта 9.04 вин 7 ос х
<Daniel1> artus: хорошо, спасибо сейчас попробую.
<artus> а на практике у тебя куча сусора
<Daniel1> Всмысле?)
<artus> да блин, *м
<Daniel1> Просто нравится всякие ОС изучать и т.п... Поэтому я их ставлю и т.д.
<Daniel1> Эм... Кстати, задам немножечко наверное ламерский вопрос: а как этот образ правильно на флэшку записать в линуксе )
<AndreX> LawrenceRus: это смотрел ? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=104938.0
<Daniel1> artus: м?) программа unetbootin подойдет для этого?
<artus> Daniel1, а виртуалка не?
<artus> Daniel1, ну как бе да )
<Daniel1> Спасибо)
<Daniel1> Кстати, а когда я с флэшки загружусь, то там что появится и что писать там можно будет?)
<LawrenceRus> как пиать в приват в мирке?) без открытия диалогового окна
<LawrenceRus> как писать в приват в мирке?) без открытия диалогового окна
<artus> Daniel1, там будет выбор чего нажимать
<AndreX>  /msg LawrenceRus /msg nick blabla
<AndreX> )
<Daniel1> artus: т.е. я там точно разберусь?
<artus> а куда ты денешся) прийдется )
<Daniel1> artus: хм... Прикольно) Спасибо)  Мне в принципе ещё месяц назад сказали, что вы большой специалист во всем этом деле) Ну вот сейчас позаписую, попробую что-то там... Напишу затем получилось или нет... А вы тут до скольки будете?
<artus> Daniel1, эм... а чисто поржать, где у тебя в выводе фдиска sda1 ?
<artus> Daniel1, пока не выгонят )))
<skai> @kick artus я спасу тебя, чувак :)
<Daniel1> Эй...
<Daniel1> Не баньте его...
<skai> Daniel1: его не забанить:)
<artus> @kban skai 60 раслабся
<artus> вах, забыл
<artus> @kick skai
<Daniel1> artus: Ну а нету там sda1)
<skai> artus: цццц.тока тихо:)зеленый ругать будет:)
<Daniel1> Я только что проверил.. Там его нету =\
<Andante> :))
<artus> Daniel1, так, а ты при установке бубунты под boot отдельно выделял место ?
<Andante> Murder-ators
<Andante> artus, Вы чего это?
<Daniel1> artus: При  установке 9.04, которую вчера ставил я выделил под / (ext4) 15 ГБ, и выбрал swap файл с убунты 10.10, /boot никаких я не создавал..
<artus> Andante, ^_^
<artus> Daniel1, эм, а зачем тебе 9.04 ?
<Daniel1> artus: Не знаю.... Я скачал сборку от интегра-л... Там посмотреть что да как... Судя по их видеопрезентации там должно было всё быстро и хороош работать... Вот я и думал поставить, проверить, и обновиться там до 10.10
<artus> Daniel1, у тебя нет желания снести нафиг для начала свои бубунты, поставить нормально ту же 10.10 и у нее в виртуалке поставить себе уже и 9, и остальные ?
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell LawrenceRus about pm
<ubuntuhelp> LawrenceRus, please see my private message
<artus> Daniel1, каакие нафиг сборки? зачем ????
<artus> Daniel1, заканчивай эти поиски идеального зверсд в мире линукса , от лукавого это
<Daniel1> artus: ну а 10.10 у меня вроде нормально стояла до этого же...
<Daniel1> Зачем?... Ну там было много софта, куча установленного и настроенного, все эти библиотеки, что мне для программирования нужны и т.п.
<Daniel1> artus: Хм... У меня стоит не зверСД) У меня офф версия профешнл вин 7 от msdn academic alliance...
<artus> Daniel1, и ставятся они 1й строчкой
<artus> причем из офф репозитория а не непонятно откуда и чего там живет
<artus> Daniel1, ты понял о чем я
<a121609> !!!!!
<Daniel1> artus: Ой хорошо, что вы так всё хорошо знаете.. Я теперь вам буду вопросы задавать периодически) У вас случаем нету icq\msn\aim\vk\fb\myspace\skype\etc ?
<unibot> как скрывать нижнюю панель?
<unibot> а тот как то раз удалил - больше не восстановилась
<unibot> пришлось переустанавливать
<unibot> правда тогда всякими эксперементами здорово все ушатал
<unibot> вспомнил
<_GerarD_> Здоров Артус
<artus> _GerarD_, q
<_GerarD_> sharikoff: Привет! Ты тут?
<elenzar> всем привет , можите подсказать , как скачать библиотеку с lib`а там , где vnc , я помню ? sudo apt-get libvnc....-dev а что там где .... ?
<_GerarD_> Артус, правда было ночью, поставил Кранч не смог поставить дрова на Нвидию!
<_GerarD_> У меня иксы не запускались
<_GerarD_> elenzar пользуйся поиском
<artus> хех) sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<san4o> elenzar:  -dev используют восновном при зборке и исходников если она есть в зависимостях
<san4o> elenzar: sudo apt-get search libvnc
<san4o> в 38 ядре будет бетман ... ))  звучит ?
<_GerarD_> san4o скорее всего aptitude search libvnc
<san4o> _GerarD_: аптитуде в последних убунтах уже нету по умолчанию
<san4o> elenzar: sudo apt-get search libvnc  сори ошибся
<san4o> elenzar: apt-cache    search
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а на какую примерно нагрузку, расчитан squid ? сколько пользователей он без проблем сможет обслуживать?
<_GerarD_> san4o а apt-get не понимает search
<_GerarD_> А доставить aptitude не так то сложно, думаю так по крайней мере!
<san4o> _GerarD_: apt-cache search я исправил выше
<_GerarD_> сорри
<san4o> хотя да в  aptitude более удобный и наглядный поиск
<_GerarD_> именно по этому я и юзаю aptitude
<tigris1> привет всем
<tigris1> только не кидайтесь в меня тухлыми помидорами, как в убунту иконки поменять?
<svarog> Парни, conky поверх всех окон, вычетал что нужно вписать sleep 25 вписал в .conkyrc не помогло как быть? эмм... при загрузке только поверх всех окон
<tigris1> впиши 50 )))
<tigris1> svarog:
<svarog> ща проверим...)
<svarog> некатит... он всеравно сразу грузится нет у него задержки вернее этот слип не дает ее
<tigris1> хмммм
<tigris1> сча
<tigris1> гляну у себя
<artus> svarog, причем тут слип к .conkyrc ?
<svarog> artus, в гугле посоветовали)
<artus> svarog, да ты что ? вот прям в .conkyrc совать?
<tigris1> #!/bin/bash
<tigris1> sleep 15 && conky;
<skai> artus: слип не к конькам.а к скрипту запуска.иначе некошерно с компизом
<tigris1> вот  так надо
<skai> тока слип надо минуту ставить лучше
<skai> sh -c 'sleep 60 && conky'
<artus> skai, я то это знаю, мне интересно где он вычитал совать в конфиг
<vich68rus> дело точно с sleep
<raba> помогайте ребят, напортачил MBR  и точно он не в порядке, как его исправить из под ubuntu
<skai> вот такую строку в авторан
<artus> raba, развернуть бекап того мбр который ты напортачил
<raba> уже нету нормального MBR чтоб бакапить
<tigris1> мне кто-нибудь скажет как иконки поменять? где вернее?
<san4o> raba: его не так долго и переписать в чем проблема собственно ?
<svarog> tigris1,домашний каталог .icons
<san4o> raba: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tigris1> а что, как в кубунте нет центра настроек? я установил faenza, мне теперь в ручную их ставить?
<san4o> tigris1: система - параметры -внешний вид...
<svarog> tigris1, sleep 15 && conky; это в bash вписать надо? он у меня не запускается
<raba>  уменя 2 системы 2-я винда из под виндой напортачил нормального mbr'a когда ставлю systemrescuecd через него нормально система грузится
<tigris1> svarog: тебе же строку для автозапуска дали
<tigris1> вот (23:33:13) skai: sh -c 'sleep 60 && conky'
<raba>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda - пишет что все ок когда перезагружаюсь система уходить в  (initramfs)
<tigris1> san4o: во блин запрятали. спасибо
<raba> system disk /dev/3 not found
<san4o> raba: а причем тут МБР ?
<raba>  а в чем тогда
<svarog> skai, Спасибо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите , на карточках от intel flesh на весь екран не роскрывается оно лечится?
<artus> @voice hivemind
<hivemind> [v-8]_jupiter, драйвера стоят на карточку?
<[v-8]_jupiter> hivemind: да
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ он то розвернется то нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> На роботе от nvidia карточка такого нет
<hivemind> [v-8]_jupiter, что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Дома заметил такое
<hivemind> [v-8]_jupiter, ну это проблемы видеокарты, иногда разворачивается?
<hivemind> [v-8]_jupiter,
<Deskill> драсьте
<Deskill> я пришел ко всем с приветом
<Deskill> обьясните нмне товарисчи как лечить ошибки гпартед и партед_сервер
<Deskill> при установке
<Deskill> мешают они ибо установка после выбора качать или нет обновелния глохнет
<SergeyIT> ку
<djvu87> !nick *
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick *'
<djvu87> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<flintstone> всем хэлоу
<flintstone> че так тихо?
<squirrel> MS купила убунту
<squirrel> теперь техподдержка на #windows
<Deskill> мб наоборот?
<flintstone> squirrel: что за хрень?
<squirrel> суровый канал, здесь не понимают юмор
<SergeyIT> После ливии они возьмутся за убунту
<chiisau> норм канал вы чо
<flintstone> юмор какойто петросянский...
<SergeyIT> отстойный канал
<chiisau> если я пользуюсь freebsd а сижу на ubuntu.ru то это что означает?)
<SergeyIT> chiisau, а что бы это значило? Ориентация?
<chiisau> не знаю, мне на фрибзде работается спокойнее.
<flintstone> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd_O7-rqcHc&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<SergeyIT> chiisau, а в чем это выражается?
<chiisau> скорость, много софта, гибкость
<chiisau> ну это в общих чертах
<flintstone> chiisau: я хочу на генту попробовать..
<SergeyIT> chiisau, это по работе?
<flintstone> все боюсь взяться за это :)
<chiisau> а вы не стесняйтесь :)
<chiisau> SergeyIT, да
<flintstone> просто мне придется как минимум дней 5 все настраивать... :)
<flintstone> и вникать во все..
<SergeyIT> chiisau,   непонятно - много софта. А в линуксе - мало?
<chiisau> Ну....
<chiisau> Много, это хорошо
<chiisau> По работе не надо платить за софт
<chiisau> Это огромнейший плюс
<flintstone> а фрибэздэ разве не на линуксовых ядрах?
<SergeyIT> chiisau, в лине то же самое
<chiisau> ^верно
<|rapidsp|> flintstone: нет
<chiisau> я отвечаю не ему.
<flintstone> :)
<SergeyIT> chiisau, а здесь то что делаешь?
<flintstone> кто ставил генту, скажите.. в первый раз страшно?
<chiisau> да, так, зашел поговорить.
<chiisau> может помочь советом, и что-то спросить самому
<SergeyIT> chiisau, по убунте?
<chiisau> Я не знаю где могут возникнуть сейчас проблемы по Убунте.
<flintstone> иду я порежусь в урбан терроре :) а то тут чето черезчур тихо :)
<chiisau> От юзера сейчас даже знаний терминала не требуется, в отличии от фрибзди.
<SergeyIT> chiisau, а ты знаешь как терминал устроен?
<chiisau> Нужные мне команды - знаю.
<SergeyIT> chiisau, так и большинство так же. Только может разное количество команд нужно...
<chiisau> Да, вы правы.
<SergeyIT> chiisau, а чего на "вы" - здесь это не принято )
<chiisau> Да, ты прав.
<chiisau> Так лучше? :)
<SergeyIT> ага
<chiisau> А вы в каких целях используете Убунту?
<chiisau> *ты
<chiisau> Все никак не привыкну :)
<SergeyIT> во всех - пользуюсь только убунтой ( из ОС)
<chiisau> А окнами когда-нибудь пользовался?
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: О, здравствуйте) Я вас помню)
<SergeyIT> с 3.0
<SergeyIT> до ХР
<chiisau> Да-да, я тоже с нее)
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, и этот на вы - вы чего? Сговорились? )
<chiisau> Ну вообще, молодой человек, так положено в культурных общинах :)
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: Да я с вами и в прошлый раз так говорил, неужели вы забыли?) Мы с вами куча всего обсуждали)
<Daniel1> chiisau: +1 )
<SergeyIT> культура определяется не вы/ты - а уважением к личности
<Daniel1> Так я уважаю вас.
<chiisau> Я уважаю вас как собеседника.
<SergeyIT> опять не туда... не в словах дело, а в делах
<Deskill> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124619.msg927804 помогите с проблемой, только в моемслучае это не ноут
<SergeyIT> во ляптул ))
<SergeyIT> Deskill, с флешки, к сожалению, ни разу не ставил систему (
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: Как дела ваши?
<Deskill> сергей это может быть проблема изза тогочто с флешки?
<SergeyIT> Deskill, я же говорю - не пользовал. Всегда с СД
<SergeyIT> Deskill, качал с оф. сайта только. Проверял мд5 и записывал на мин. скорости с последующей проверкой. Проблем не было
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, нормально )
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: А наука как?)
<SergeyIT> рушится
<SergeyIT> в россии
<Daniel1> Печально...
<Daniel1> Гранты не выдают?
<Deskill> гранаты
<Deskill> и обезьяну
<chiisau> :D
<chiisau> И с АКМ наперевес :0
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, а что у нас выдают? Борьба...
<Daniel1> Да...
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: У меня, пока вас не было, поломалось тут некоторые вещи...
<Daniel1> Вот мне тут один из больших специалистов этого community помогает)
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, сам небось сломал? )
<Daniel1> Я надломал) А знакомый, который хотел помочь - сломал окончательно()
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, чего сломал-то?
<Daniel1> Уу, это очень долгая история.. Я тут выписывал и долго объяснял даже это)
<Daniel1> Вот про мою историю) Почитайте: http://paste.org.ru/?7v79em
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, с зоопарком (ОС) работаешь? А зачем?
<Daniel1> Ну вы же знаете.. Вот не знаю что делать, раздел с виндой даже не примонтируется, один из больших специалистов в области никсов помогает это дело восстановить.. А почему вы так редко онлайн?)
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, каждый день - это редко?
<Daniel1> Та я вас сутра жду)
 * Daniel1 Ох уж эти загрузчики...
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, зачем? я в этом деле не помошник - у меня на каждую ОС свой hdd
<MidNiGhT> Народ привет !!!
<SergeyIT> за час ни одной проблемы с убунтой - вадать  действительно самая лучшая ось
<SergeyIT> *видать
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, зачем? я в этом деле не помошник - у меня на каждую ОС свой hdd
<MidNiGhT> Подскажите есть какие нибудь аналоги punto switcher для ubuntu ??? Где взять и как поставить???
<Daniel1> Что зачем?
<Daniel1> Если что, то я только вошел в irc
<Daniel1> Так что если вы что писали до этого - не видел)
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, зачем ждал меня
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: потому что вы разбираетесь во всем этом деле..
<MidNiGhT> Подскажите есть какие нибудь аналоги punto switcher для ubuntu ??? Где взять и как поставить???
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, не разбираюсь (.
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: Та ладно, вы с 3.0 версии, до ХР.
<[Green]> MidNiGhT: xneur
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, с RT11SJ v.3.x (DEC)
<hivemind> MidNiGhT, где-то на форуме я видел
<MidNiGhT> А где его взять и как установить ?
<Daniel1> Хм... Один я тут чувствую себя как ламерок среди хакеров)
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, http://www.google.ru/search?q=punto+switcher&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, это ты зря. я тоже ламер...
<Daniel1> Та ладно..
<Daniel1> SergeyIT: Вы вон как хорошо в убунте разбираетесь
<SergeyIT> Daniel1, плохо. Я хорошо знаю то, что мне надо от нее. А надо мне немного )
<Daniel1> Хм...
<MidNiGhT> Нашел вот такую ссылку http://dists.xneur.ru//images/icons/bobs.tar.bz2 скачал, а че с ней делать дальше как установить ???
<[Green]> MidNiGhT: sudo apt-get install xneur ?
<MidNiGhT> Вряд ли я то скачал архив, и из него насколько понял надо ставить ???
<MidNiGhT> Хотя да вы правы прокатило... =))
<MidNiGhT> А как после установки его запускать ???
<[Green]> MidNiGhT: читать руководства/мануалы/readme/обзоры/статьи не пробовал?
<MidNiGhT> ТАм для меня все на китайском, так как в линоксоиде 0!!! А это канал помощи новичкам как я понял =))
<SergeyIT> пора избы-читальни открывать...
<MidNiGhT> Вот я прошу помощи =))
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, а книжку по линксу хоть 1 прочитал?
<MidNiGhT> Я его только что установил, о чем вы ?! =))
<SergeyIT> надо сначала читать, а потом устанавливать
<MidNiGhT> Ааа... Все нашел в списке програм... =))
<SergeyIT> да и хнер не нужен
<MidNiGhT> Вы зануда =)) Без обид !
<_GerarD_> Миднайт вернись на винду, потому что линукс ничем не лучше для тебя!
<_GerarD_> И кто вообще сказал что линус это хорошо?
<_GerarD_> Надо ли оно тебе?
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, я знаю ))
<MidNiGhT> Я сам в состоянии решить что лучше... Можно подумать вы впервые увидив линукс все о нем знали !!!
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, а жизнь - еще бОльшая зануда
<_GerarD_> Задумайся, хочешь ли ты быть красноглазым задротом?
<_GerarD_> Для чего тебе Линукс?
<MidNiGhT> Давакйте не будем о глабальном филосовствовать и засорять чат !!! Спасибо за помощ !
<artus> для кубикаааааа.... и резиновых окошеккккк)))))
<_GerarD_> )
<_GerarD_> А чё, тоже весомо так =))
<SergeyIT> вот появятся мониторы с программным изменением формы - это будет еще круче!
<artus> но логику попыток найти гдето на просторах кой то архив с чем то и попытатцо его "поставить" при пооольном отсутствии знаний и желания их обретать я всеравно не понимаю )
<artus> угу, шариком )
<MidNiGhT> :P
<SergeyIT> это метод проб и ошибок - он, говорят, из обезъяны человека сделал
<artus> SergeyIT, врут) ибо таким методом разве что мамонтов забивать)
<artus> основы хоть каакие то должны иметцо
<SergeyIT> так их скоро клонируют и снова потребуется коллектив для забивания )
<MidNiGhT> Скажу круче, МЕТОД НАУЧНОГО ТЫКА !!!
<artus> MidNiGhT, че ореш?
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, тыт ты не прав - это глубоко научный метод для очень грамотных людей
<SergeyIT> тут*
<MidNiGhT> artus вы помоему слишком заумный, прежде чем идти в магазин за скажем миксером вы тоже в интернете инструкции читаете ??? =) )
<artus> MidNiGhT, да ) зато я потом не плачу на форумах на предмет куда жаловатцо потому что сгорел на 2й минуте миксер а магазин не хочет братиь обратно )
<MidNiGhT> Стало интересно что это за пингвин такой, вот и решил поставить да поглядеть... Очень между прочем понравился ) ) )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, если хочешь, чтобы миксер выполнял необходимые тебе фунции, то и почитаешь...
<MidNiGhT> Но читают то после покупки а не перед ней ) )
<MidNiGhT> Так и тут поставил и разбираюсь что да к чему) ) )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, именно ДО
<artus> кто умнее читает перед )
<MidNiGhT> Ну, ну... я бы посмотрел на вас когда вы ходите по магазинам :-D
<artus> MidNiGhT, зачем по ним ходить?
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, а сейчас и не надо - в инете полно инфы
<[Green]> понеслась
<MidNiGhT> А зачем они нужные ??! Хм... действительно ... Мы жешь святым духом питаемся и ходим в шкурах животных ) ) )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, только, опять же, читать надо
<MidNiGhT> Вот вы странные люди... Наткнулся на оф сайте убунты на данный канал, там черным побелому написанно есть вопросы ??? Вам тут ответят... А вместо этого мне не отвечают а посылают читать... Извените я не мега монстр чтобы прочитать все маны махом за один день
<[Green]> MidNiGhT: у тебя тут остались неразрешенные вопросы?
<MidNiGhT> Я же сказал вам спс.
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, а мы разве не отвечаем?
<MidNiGhT> Просто ответил на виши притязания...
<[Green]> MidNiGhT: это дружеские советы
<[Green]> их надо принимать)
<skrishi> помоему этот троль приходит каждую ночь.. или у меня дежавю? )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, вопросом не может быть информация написанная в любой книжке по линуксу....
<SergeyIT> может на форуме надо поменять приглашение - "Если после прочтения информации для новичков и книги ***, у вас есть вопросы..."
<skrishi> если после выучивания гугла и кода убунты у вас остались вопросы, зайдите, мы вам поможем =)
 * SergeyIT чего-то разошелся - пора спать, видимо (
<MidNiGhT> Дружеские советы я принимаю, но вы начали обсуждать якобы поставил не фига не зная... и т.п. А на самом деле ИМХО метод проб и ошибок лучший из все что есть... Вон товарищи Американцы учатся строго по своей квалификации и в итоге фиг че знаю, а гребут к себÐ
<skrishi> MidNiGhT: если пробы и ошибки, тогда кури маны.. никто тебе не сможет ответить на твой вопрос с которым никогда никто в жизни не сталкивался.. потому что просто сначало читает иструкцию к кнопке, а потом её жмёт
<MidNiGhT> Вы никогда не пробывали у юриста американца спросить про комп. тематику ?? Попробыйте и поймете о чем я =) ) И кстати троль это ужо оскорбление ) )
<artus> !255 | MidNiGhT
<ubuntuhelp> MidNiGhT: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<MidNiGhT> Вот вам и пример ! Строчкой выше ) ) )
<SergeyIT> MidNiGhT, не утомляй... где вопросы?
<AndreX> MidNiGhT: как мы должны читать твои квалР???
<MidNiGhT> =) ) Ни я это начал... Спасибо за помощь, очень признателен ! ) )
<MidNiGhT> Andrex u vas problemi s kodirovkoi...
<skrishi> поставте мне войс =)
<MidNiGhT> А это что ???
<skrishi> нарушение правил )
<SergeyIT> здесь всем надо поставить...
<MidNiGhT> =) )
 * artus с прищуром следит
<AndreX> не мне пока ненадо )
<artus> AndreX, от компаниии отбиваешся?
<skrishi> ну, мне положено, так как я использовал 14 ОС в своей жизни, и не одной толкового сказать не могу )
<AndreX> artus: я щас в ребут пойду - потом поставиш )
<artus> вот жук )
<MidNiGhT> 14 ОС ??? O_o ???
<MidNiGhT> win, lin, mac(lin) - 14 ???
<artus> MidNiGhT, мак не lin )
<MidNiGhT> Мак на нем ) ) )
<artus> датычтоооооо???????
<skrishi> =))
<MidNiGhT> НУ просвитите ) ) )
<skrishi> ну большенство людей не разбераются в бсд )
<skrishi> например win - это уже 10 систем )
<skrishi> artus: это нормально? )<!-- Runtime:    0,1895 --> <!-- Query time: 0,116579 --> <!-- Queries: 22 -->
<MidNiGhT> Mac OS X построена на UNIX (а точнее на FreeBSD) -не linux ??? Не из одной ли упряжки ???
<skrishi> ох.. если ты так много знаешь.. может тебе перестать задавать вопросы?
<[Green]> прекращайте оффтопить
<artus> MidNiGhT, с каких пор это одна упряжка ?
<MidNiGhT> Ааа... вы в этом смысле - 14... Я то думал что то упустил ???
<artus> кстати да
<skrishi> блин.. артус меня проигнорил )) эх.. бяка )))))
<artus> skrishi, да не знаю норм это или нет)
<skrishi> artus, ты за временем выполнения скриптов вообще что ли не следишь? )) или они в вордпрес по другому отчет дают? )
<artus> skrishi, да пока небыло надобности следить)
<skrishi> у меня чего-то они пашут медленнее чем на локали (
<skrishi> artus, лан, прости, больше не пристаю
<MidNiGhT> Я говорил о схожести ситем а не о том о чем вы могли бы подумать...
<KIPARIS> Доброй ночи всем. Подскажите здесь осуществляется поддержка пользователей?
<MidNiGhT> Угу... =) ;) Но прежде чем спросить, ответьте вы читали маны по ubuntu ???
<_GerarD_> artuuuuuuuuuuuuus!
<artus> m
<_GerarD_> Я нуждаюсь в твоей помощи!
<_GerarD_> В чём дело?
<artus> вещай
<_GerarD_> Я хочу с хрома присоединиться к конференции скайпа
<_GerarD_> Он просто игнорит мои клики
<_GerarD_> Как так?
<_GerarD_> Что делать то?
<artus> на вилинуксе кто то тоже хотел научить хром ходить в скайп )
<_GerarD_> Где?
<artus> посмотри там чем закончилось, я просто не читал но тему такую помню
<_GerarD_> Ресурс напиши
<artus> http://welinux.ru/
<_GerarD_> сянкс, буду копать!
<_GerarD_> Да тут не только хром
<_GerarD_> Опера, Мозилла ... все ведут себя одинаково
<Denver79> парни, почему убунту работает с флекой максимум 12 мбит/с? даже Дисковая утилита 2.30.1 говорит о флешке - 12... хотя в винде она пашет 35/20 мбайт в сек.
<KIPARIS> MidNiGhT: Некоторые.
<artus> Denver79, а на флешке ac какая ?
<artus> *fs
<Denver79> фат 32
<MidNiGhT> Оброщайтесь к товарищу artus ) )
<artus> Denver79, а ext пробовал?
<MidNiGhT> Он умный ) )
<Denver79> да когдато - таже хрень
<Denver79> видел на форуме темы об этом - но решения не нашёл реального
<KIPARIS> Подскажите как обновить "антивирусный движок" Clam.
<KIPARIS> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<KIPARIS> WARNING: Local version: 0.96.5 Recommended version: 0.97
<KIPARIS> Здесь читал http://www.clamav.net/lang/ru/support/faq/faq-upgrade/
<MidNiGhT> Прошу прощения а почему бы не ходить через скайп, или у браузеров больше возможностей ???
<artus> MidNiGhT, ходить по ссылкам из браузера
<artus> _GerarD_, http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=98215
<artus> _может сработаеть )
<MidNiGhT> Мда видимо сне этого не понять )) Меня устраивает и чат в скайпе, нажал на ссылку и пошел ... или я не так понял...
<artus> _GerarD_, во http://blogs.skype.com/linux/2006/08/making_skype_links_work.html#more
<artus> KIPARIS, sudo aptitude reinstall clamav
<artus> KIPARIS, перед этим желательно aptitude show clamav
<artus> и глянь какая версия в репах
<KIPARIS> artus: уже запустил
<artus> _GerarD_, ты где вообще ?
<_GerarD_> d cvsckt&
<_GerarD_> В смысле?
<_GerarD_> Тут))
<_GerarD_> Чёт эксперементирую пока)
<_GerarD_> А территориально в Москве
<KIPARIS> artus: а как обновить libclamav6 (>= 0.96.5+dfsg)
<artus> эм.. а у тебя какая бубунта то?
<KIPARIS> 10.04 LTS
<artus> странно, у меня в дебиане 0.97 кламав
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-20
<artus> KIPARIS, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=142500.0 на
<artus> 2й пост
<_GerarD_> я плотно решил переходить на кранч
<_GerarD_> опенбокс
<artus> давно пора )
<_GerarD_> Ток после своего др наверное
<_GerarD_> то биш после 21 марта!
<_GerarD_> Да дел валом
<skrishi> а проги придётся по новой ставить или они будут работать если ещё один оконный менеджер загрузить? )
<_GerarD_> будут работать
<artus> будут
<artus> _GerarD_, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/click-and-call на
<_GerarD_> виндовс..... буагагага
<skrishi> хм.. мож тоже попробовать )
<artus> _GerarD_, тады сам гугли ) мне уже влом )
<_GerarD_> Ага
<_GerarD_> Спасибо тебе
<artus> skrishi, слушай
<skrishi> уг
<artus> skrishi, а к тебе в логи апаса не сыпятся сообщения о том чт отебя пышается пощупать ZmEu ?
<artus> или у тя сайт в локалке висит?
<skrishi> да он у меня только вчера выполз из неё и пока на него только я и моя жена заходим )))
<skrishi> его ещё нигде нет, ни в каталогах и в поисковиках
<skrishi> так что врятли
<artus> ну эта фигня не по каталогам ищет )
<artus> она рандомно сканить все вокруге ) а потом подло домагается)
<_GerarD_> урааааааааа
<_GerarD_> починил
<_GerarD_> Спасибо артус
<_GerarD_> Огромнейшее
<artus> хы, а чего починил то? )
<_GerarD_> прокидку ссылок на конференцию скайпа с браузера в сам скайп нажатием на саму ссылку
<_GerarD_> вот
<_GerarD_> =)
<artus> ну и гуд )
<skrishi> блин.. как меня гугл набыюал? (
<skrishi> блин.. у меня гугл.хтмл на сайте сегодня был
<artus> skrishi, ну вот ) гуглобот уже пришол )
<artus> тебя переписали )
<skrishi> у меня логи не настроены.. то есть есть статистика которую даёт хостер, но файла логов я не нашёл.. по статистике у меня 6 неопределённых агентов
<artus> skrishi, за тобой следят)
<skrishi> блин, однозначно
<artus> они уже вычислили где ты живеш)
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> блин.. не смешно )) кстати.. не должно такого быть по идее..
<artus> если ты в роботс не запретил ботам шлятся то должно )
<skrishi> значит сейчас яндекс припрёться.. заним рамблер, потом остальная шушера
<skrishi> так ссылок ещё нет вообще на мой сайт
<artus> ога, нагадят и за собой не приберут )
<skrishi> гугл скорее всего использует информацию переданую через хром и гугл панель..
<skrishi> лживые скаты
<skrishi> :-X
<artus> ге факт )
<artus> *не
<artus> он может тупо по доменам бегать
<artus> skrishi, а тебе что, плохо чтоль?
<skrishi> да хрен.. это ресурсов будет жрать что они рекламмы не напродаються столько
<artus> да какаие там ресурсы
<skrishi> 255 знаков в домене может быть
<artus> иии ???
<skrishi> тупым перебором это хрен знает сколько нужно
<artus> а смотреть в базу зареганых доменов низя чтоль ?
<skrishi> хм.. ну может можно конечно
<skrishi> наверное можно ))
<skrishi> может вичат поставить?
<skrishi> поюзать
<artus> давно пора бы )
<skrishi> он без цыферек? просто weechat?
<skrishi> блин 3.2 загрузился ))
<skrishi> artus, а какой интерфейс получше? )
<artus> в смысле ?
<Andante> Так он, говорят, того... не рекомендован к использованию.
<Andante> Ой, блин... не туда. :)
<skrishi> Имеет при себе несколько графических интерфейсов: псевдографический на Ncurses, графические на wxWidgets, GTK+ и Qt (более не разрабатываются)
<artus> skrishi, втопку графику )
<artus> лишняя она в вичате
<skrishi> а как я без графики буду сидеть то )) в нано с тобой общаться? )))
<skrishi> хорошо.. а как его запустить то тозда?
<skrishi> $weechat
<skrishi> не помогает )
<artus> skrishi, вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/150341/9ebd1f19
<artus> weechat-curses
<artus> skrishi, табом пользуйся )
<lera> ух
<lera> artus, ну не знаю насколько это прикольно )) и с колько я тут высижу так, но можно попробовать.. но пароль пока там пусть повисит )))
<lera> блин, тут .хелп не работает )
<artus> !weechat | lera
<ubuntuhelp> lera: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<lera> artus: прикона.. почитаю мануалы, буду как крутой хайкер =D
<lera> жать нельзя транслитом писать ))) привычка после смс.. а то бы чувствовол себя вообще "как дома" ))))
<artus> lera, че нельзя, можно) но не долго) вообще можно все, но некоторые вещи только 1н раз )
<KIPARIS> artus: Артус спасибо обновил clam
<artus> KIPARIS, ну и чудненько)
<artus> хорошо когда у всех все хорошо )
<lera> artus: не, один раз не катит.. я конечно любитель пофлудить и потролить.. но совсем вредничать это не моё.. не люблю я беспределы
<lera> блин.. вспомнил что мне напоминает ))) chat.ru )
<artus> lera, я вообще про все на свете говорил) можно даже с крыши прыгнуть на бетон ) в принципе то)  но сам понимаеш )
<artus> да ну, чатики зло ) смысла в них 0 )
<lera> только там помоему фон черный был или синий.. и с права ники желтенькие )
<lera> чатру дорог как память.. я тогда только в инет вышел, вообще ничего не знал о сети )) ходил в клубы.. на яндексе почту завёл.. в чат залез.. асю завёл
<artus> ))
<lera> эх.. блин.. помоему уже лет 10 точно прошло
<lera> artus: слушай.. я что тот бот желает, кроме того что следит?
<lera> ну.. как его Zчегото там
<artus> в смысле?
<lera> ты спрашивал про то что ком не заходит или нет
<artus> а , пытаетцо найти багу в пхпмайадмине и если че заливает бяки
<lera> а
<lera> я адрес админки сменил, на всякий случай )
<artus>  lera вот как то так http://paste.ubuntu.com/582712/
<artus> лень архив с логом разберать чтоб полный список запросов выдать)
<lera> хм.. нужно настроить логирование всётаки человеческое )) в файле помоему привычнее логи читать )
<lera> но ничего похожего у меня нет ))
<lera> а phpmyadmin и остальное сладкое лежит на других серваках а не на моём )
<_GerarD_> Лера - девушка?
<lera> нет.. меня зовут просто так )
<_GerarD_> А полное имя?
<artus> _GerarD_, а лера у нас skrishi ) с раздвоением личности)
<_GerarD_> А, понятно =)
<artus> под воздействием желания попробовать вичат )
<_GerarD_> Клёво!
<lera> _GerarD_ хотя если сейчас девушки это люди с бородой и эм.. такой штукой болтающейся меж бёдер.. то наверное да
<lera> =)
<lera> Валерий я по паспорту ))
<_GerarD_> Нет девушки - это прекрасные создания =)
<lera> а родня меня и друзья Лера зовут..
<_GerarD_> Без болтающихся причендалов меж бёдер)
<artus> а жерард у нас гера родионовна )
<artus> как вариант)
<lera> я самое прекрасное создание.. сегодня в лес ездил.. рожа на снегу обгорела.. красная красная )))
<lera> Гера - женское имя.. дрене греческое кажись )))
<_GerarD_> Гера была Богиня... Жена Зевса)
<_GerarD_> Согласен, женское имя!
<_GerarD_> Но у меня полное имя Герард
<lera> вот почему меня вечно жевчонкой считают? ))) Саша, Валя, Женя, Костя, Вася - мужские именя, а Лера сразу женское.. не честно )
<_GerarD_> Нормально всё
<artus> lera, а тебе не пофиг? )
<_GerarD_> Просто обычно Лера, это сокращённо Валерия
<uvvtu> всем привет
<lera> artus, вообще не пофиг.. ржачно )) 33 года скоро будет как угораю ))
<uvvtu> помогите подружить windows 7 и ubuntu 10.10
<artus> uvvtu, на форуме расписано
<lera> тебе на канал виндовса нужно )
<uvvtu> ткните где на форуме написано
<lera> блин.. сайт есть.. кажеться stoplinux.ru
<artus> там есть кнопочка для поиска
<lera> прикольный такой.. правда я больше 15 минут не смог читать.. смешеное чувство такое.. хочеться смеяться до коликов и плакать )
<uvvtu> блин где найти инфу
<uvvtu> а лучше шарящего
<lera> шарящие не помогуд мозгу развиться
<lera> курение мануалов, в отличии от никотиновых палочек развивает интелект )
<uvvtu> stoplinux.ru - полный отстой
<lera> ага )
<lera> но по началу смешной )
<uvvtu> как и ты
<lera> :D
<artus> @voice uvvtu
<artus> uvvtu, полегче на поворотах
<uvvtu> да это я нечаяно не сюда написал
<lera> эм.. ну да.. опер артус а не я )) я бы простил )
<uvvtu> прошу снять войс
<artus> он задавать вопросы нивкоей мере не мешает
<artus> *не
<lera> почему блин true && false && true = true блин.. я себе мозг сломаю (
<lera> я блин с этим пхп вообще перестану логику понимать
<artus> uvvtu, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118873.0
<lera> блин, артус сегодня реально добрый )
<artus> я всегда добрый)
<lera> ну.. по сравнению со скаем да )) а так не всегда )))
<artus> да ладно тебе )
<lera> скай самый краважадный )) а инка самый справедливый.. даже кикает себя когда положено ))
<[doctor]> однако...
<[doctor]> добрый вечер кстати
<sharikoff> всем привет
<artus> zz
<sharikoff> @deop
<_GerarD_> Здоров Андрюх!
<sharikoff> re
<_GerarD_> Андрюх есть пару вопросов
<_GerarD_> Ку
<_GerarD_> В общем я поставил себе Хакинтош
<_GerarD_> Хотел поставить Параллелс
<_GerarD_> Мне говорит что у меня проц не держит виртуализацию...
<_GerarD_> Что делать то?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сидеть курить
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> или быстренько переделть проц
<sharikoff> *переделать
<_GerarD_> Блин проц дуржит
<_GerarD_> держит
<_GerarD_> На убунте то ставил всё
<_GerarD_> Нормально работало
<sharikoff> значит ставь не парарельсы
<sharikoff> а вмваре например
<sharikoff> или виртуалбокс
<_GerarD_> А на Хакинтоше видимо ядро не даёт
<_GerarD_> Блин вмварька тоже не встаёт
<sharikoff> может..
<_GerarD_> Всё что требует виртуализацию не хочет ставиться
<_GerarD_> В биосе всё включено
<sharikoff> значит не судьба
<_GerarD_> Как так
<_GerarD_> :(
<sharikoff> как то так
<_GerarD_> Жаль...
<_GerarD_> Я ядрышко пересобрать не как?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нет
<_GerarD_> Почему?
<sharikoff> потому что
<sharikoff> ну если справишься то будешь молодец
<_GerarD_> Там же есть прога OSx86 через неё можно ядро сменить
<sharikoff> ну так меняй
<sharikoff> я не ставил хакинтош ни разу
<_GerarD_> А на kexts.com нет нужного мне ядра... =((
<_GerarD_> Блин я устал юороться с этим
<_GerarD_> бороться
<sharikoff> я  ж говорю
<sharikoff> не ставил ни разу
<sharikoff> не знаю чо там
<_GerarD_> Понятно
<_GerarD_> Блин, хочу MacAir
<sharikoff> купи
<skrishi> эм.. чо это было?
<skrishi> artus, это было наказание? )
<sharikoff> это была минута размышления
<sharikoff> над тем что оффтопить на канале нельзя
<skrishi> =) панятно.. наказание значит )
<sharikoff> а те кто оффтопит будут гореть в аду
<sharikoff> и вечно безмолвствовать
<skrishi> artus, я нашёл ссылку на сайт )) действительно.. бот просто проинтексировал страницу и нашёл адрес сайта
<wechat> Кто использует  GrooveShark в Firefox?
<wechat> !ping!pong
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping!pong'
 * wechat !ban!ban!ban!
<wechat> Я со вчерашнего дня не пойму, в чем прикол 4>x<0.
<wechat> !ping > Yulya
<cerber> hi
<User521[web]> hi
<User521[web]> научите как установить драйвер видео
<User521[web]> ау
<User521[web]> есть кто-нибудь ?
<cerber> User521   гугли
<cerber> я вот чот не могу гуглу убалтать как вывести список присутствующих XChat 2.8.8
<cerber> User521   http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu-for-novices.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F01%2F11.html&rct=j&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA%20%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C%20%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%20%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%20ubuntu&ei=EpOFTaTLNciWOs64qO8I&usg=AFQjCNGHMyUNF3yf1Wt62_x0BaltlO-suw&cad=rja
<cerber> кароче гугли есть там
<Lynk> народ кто мне может сказать где лучше флеш оптимизирован, на Desktop или на Netbook версии потому что на десктопе вообще убийство с ним работать
<myrmidette> по-моему, он везде одинаковый
<Henoxek> интересно, он у всех глобально дохнет в chrome время от времени, после закрытия вкладки с флешем, или только у меня?
<cerber> проще сказать не только у тебя
<cerber> и не только в хром
<Henoxek> я тестил на 64-битной системе только
<Henoxek> хз как на 32
<Henoxek> вроде бы раньше была убунту такая, и на ней глюка не было, но там и флеш был старее
<Lynk> Henoxek: cerber народ не знаю как у вас но у меня система пол года как установлена и флеш ни разу не слетел но вот то что он тормознутый это точно
<cerber> ну не слетает но не стабилен
<Henoxek> у меня иногда в браузере сбоит плагин, и на всех вкладках флеш умирает, приходится обновлять каждую вкладку
<Lynk> cerber: с этим я не спорю, он еще как нестабилен
<cerber> <Henoxek>ну таких проблем вроде не возникало
<Henoxek> 32 битная система?
<cerber> стоит хром и фокс
<cerber> не тоже 64
<Lynk> Henoxek: а у меня самое прикольное в хромиуме просто страницы дохнут, причем такое было только на одном сайте
<Lynk> кстати кто мне ответит сколько оперативы максимум держит 32-х битка?
<Henoxek> похоже это не от браузера зависит
<Henoxek> возможно дело в самом .so плагина
<Lynk> Henoxek: я тоже так думаю потому что днями играю в онлайн флеш игрушку и ни разу не слетал
<Lynk> причем что на ПК что на нетбуке
<Henoxek> оно похоже слетает, когда несколько вкладок открыто
<Lynk> и 15 было открыто все норм работает
<Henoxek> сначала просто зависает флеш во вкладке, а в остальных работают, если закрыть зависшую, умрет на каждой
<Lynk> а у тя какая карточка видео? ATI или Nvidia?
<Henoxek> nvidia
<Lynk> странно, у меня тоже но у меня все ок
<Henoxek> 9800gt
<Lynk> 9600GT
<Henoxek> надо почитать мануалы по gdb и снять крэшдамп плагина
<Lynk> вариант но не думаю что это особо поможет, видимо это именно проблемы с самим плагином в браузере потому что он слетает и на винде и на лине, видимо гугл что то доделать не может
<Henoxek> в винде не слетает, кстати
<Henoxek> хром той же версии
<Lynk> Henoxek: в винде меньше вероятности но вот страницы у меня так же висли, походу просто не выдерживает
<Henoxek> еще потестирую в ff в линуксе, чтобы исключить глюк браузера, но по-памяти вроде как там то же самое
<Henoxek> хз, в винде не висло еще, просто иногда долго загружалось
<Lynk> мне вот интересно когда все таки на лине оптимизируют флеш а то даже на моем ПК (явно не слабом) иногда флеш тормозит так что плохо становится а на винде идет на ок
<Umren> Lynk, никогда
<Umren> Lynk, не приоритетная платформа для adobe
<Lynk> Umren: жаль конечно...
<Umren> да не особо
<Umren> меньше играй в флеш игрушк
<Umren> и
<Lynk> Umren: да не тут кстати не только игрушки влияют, сейчас великое множество сайтов построенных на флеше или использующих его в большом кол-ве а с учетом тормозов флеша на лине то даже просто на сайтах проблема находиться
<Umren> Lynk, сейчас не двухтысячные, мода на heavy flash сайты прошла
<Lynk> Umren: мода прошла но все равно люди его используют и не мало
<Umren> какие сайты? я вот честно давно уже флеша на сайтах невижу
<Umren> только если баннер который вырезается
<Umren> ну и видео
<Umren> видео со временем заменится на хтмл5
<Umren> баннеры не нужны
<Lynk> Umren: ну вот именно адреса тебе не скажу но вот очень часто болтаясь в сети натыкался на такие сайты
<Umren> хз, я не натыкаюсь, сейчас возможности javascript/php/ruby/python довольно мощные для вэба
<Umren> flashblock плугин поставь :D
<Lynk> Umren: к сожалению не могу так как работаю с флешем часто и приходится его видеть
<Umren> раньше было модно иметь хтмл и сайт на флеш отдельной версией
<Umren> типа это будующее
<Umren> -ю
<korvin> !korvin
<ubuntuhelp> korvin - гигантский боевой человекоподобный робот.
<skai> !forget korvin
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, skai
<skai> korvin: :-P
<korvin> !korvin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='korvin'
<korvin> эээээ
<korvin> вот ты злодей! =)
<Lynk> развлекаетесь?)
<skai> !unforget korvin
<ubuntuhelp> I suddenly remember korvin again, skai
<korvin> !korvin
<ubuntuhelp> korvin - гигантский боевой человекоподобный робот.
<skai> korvin: ладно:)пущай традиции будут:)
<korvin> хы
<korvin> т.е. он не удаляет инфу?
<korvin> пока не перезапишешь, да?
<korvin> или историю хранит?
<skai> хз
<skai> бот - это терра инкогнита
<korvin> o_O'
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а когда через ssah редактируешь файл /etc/group почему изменения сразу не применяются...?
<skai> jlewka: хз.никто из нас ни разу в жизни не слышал про ssah
<skai> ssh я ещ знаю.но вот эта новинка...неее
<korvin> потому что система считывает /etc/group только при логине юзера
<jlewka> s/ssah/ssh(зануды)/g
<jlewka> а как тогда применить изменния, кроме как перелогиниться?
<korvin> никак
<korvin> только перелогиниться
<jlewka> Оо
<jlewka> эх...(
<Umren> перезапустить ssh сервер?
<Umren> :D
<Umren> он захавает новые настройки
<jlewka> ага, перегрузить компьютер сразу)
<jlewka> будем ближе к зло ОС...
<Umren> зачем?
<Umren> сервис перезагрузи
<Umren> ниче ненадо перегружать, если только ядро новое
<jlewka> отличная идея, удаленно перегруждать SSH
<Umren> и? ниче не будет
<Umren> перезайдешь
<jlewka> а если не перезайду?)
<Umren> перезайдешь
<jlewka> а смысл?)
<jlewka> быстрее все равно перелогениться
<jlewka> и безопаснее
<Umren> и ты думаешь если ты перезайдешь по ссх на сервер то он подхватит новые настройки?
<Umren> oO
<Umren> ну попробуй
<jlewka> немного здравой паронои еще не кому не повредило
<Umren> смотря чего менял
<jlewka> пробывал
<jlewka> работает)
<Cache1> Доброе утро. При переносе данных с одного винта на другой с помощью DD делается битовая копия?
<skai> Cache1: побитовая
<skai> Cache1: подробности в man dd
<Cache1> мне нужно перенести систему с одного диска на новый
<Cache1> новый больше
<Cache1> система на LVM
<skai> тада man lvm
<Cache1> мне можно будет расширить раздел LVM?
<skai> там свои приблуды
<skai> можно
<skai> !дмь
<skai> !lvm
<ubuntuhelp> raid is Информацию о RAID и LVM можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID и http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO . Как настроить софтварный RAID см. на !raid-soft и на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<miramoro> Здравствуйте.)  У меня периодически возникает переполнение /home (независимо от количества сбободного места оно быстро кончается) , лечится перезагрузкой.
<miramoro> Как определить какая программа так хулиганит?)
<jlewka> ls -tr1 ~/
<jlewka> хоть увидешь что его так забивает
<skai> "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
<skai> @op
<Cache1> skai спасибо
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help |Stable:Ubuntu 10.10" | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
<skai> @deop
<Lynk> слушайте кто может сказать скорость работы xubuntu сильно превосходит обычную ubuntu?
<skai> Lynk: да.в стотыщстопицот раз
<Henoxek> ну суди сам, там xfce
<Henoxek> а в ubuntu - gnome
<korvin> skai, я че-то не вижу, что ты в теме поменял
<bosyi> Привет! Подскажите как добится одинаковой логики менеджера обновлений и apt-get upgrade?
<skai> korvin: про хайлйт опов на канал, если кто тут бузит сильно,а мы и не замечаем
<korvin> Henoxek, это только по-дефолту
<Henoxek> korvin, ну да
<korvin> и туда и туда можно поставить любую среду
<Henoxek> можно вообще фреймбуфер сделать)
<Lynk> skai: Henoxek я пока что не сильно в этом разбираюсь так что если не сложно примерные проценты разницы можете сказать?
<korvin> а с 11.04 каноникал вроде прекращает выпуск разных версий
<bosyi> Lynk, говорят что в последнее время ресурсоемкость одинаковая
<Henoxek> я думаю процентами не замеришь там
<Henoxek> производительность зависит от многих факторов
<Lynk> Henoxek: ну скажем для нетбука за 12к))
<skai> Lynk: на него мона и кеды впилять так, что летать будут.в криворукости дело
<Henoxek> я не замерял цифрами, но субъективно на celeron 1700 xfce и gnome на минимуме тормозили примерно одинаково
<Lynk> skai: ну это понятно но я имею ввиду из коробки разница заметна?
<bosyi> не знаю сколько у вас 12к, но у меня на нетбуке гном летает
<skai> Lynk: lubuntu ставь.там искаропки заметишь разницу
<Lynk> bosyi: ну а ты за какую валюту брал? гривны?
<bosyi> ага
<jlewka> подскажите а как проверить, включена или отключена, определенная опция ядроа?
<Lynk> bosyi: на 4 умножь свою цену и узнаешь сколько в рублях будет
<Lynk> skai: я почитал про нее и честно говоря она по мне не оч
<bosyi> jlewka, о. меня тоже это интересует
<bosyi> ну у меня получается 14к. но они ж все впринципе одинаковые
<Lynk> bosyi: ну у тя что за нет?
<bosyi> asus 1015ped. брал его потому что матовый экран
<Lynk> bosyi: у меня 1001PX, брал потому что деньгами выходило и для 12к это один из самых нормальных
<Lynk> bosyi: просто у вас дешевле выходит, то что у вас стоит 3к (гривны) у наз будет 4к
<Umren> Lynk, xfce не быстрее гнома
<Umren> по крайней мере в последних версиях
<viktor> identify 12345
<Henoxek> старый гном наверное тоже быстрый
<Lynk> Umren: блин народ с вами и не поймешь, один говорит одно другой обратное)) дак что все таки реально быстрее будет работать на нетбуке
<viktor> всем привет :)
<Umren> Lynk, гном нормально на нетбуке работает
<Henoxek> проц какой там? Atom?
<bosyi> Lynk, понятно. на счет Лубунту. она быстрее бесспорно, но я не опытый пользователь и для меня был показательным то факт что в гноме сразу влючено энергосбережение(выдергиваеш с розетки, подсветка уменьшается), в лубунте ничего не происходит.
<viktor> люди меня видно?
<bosyi> viktor, видно
<viktor> спасибо =)
<Umren> viktor, смени пароль на ник
<Henoxek> ога
<Henoxek> ты спалил его на канале
<viktor> а я его не помню =) это может и неправильный пароль =)
<jlewka> bosyi, все как оказалось просто, если не ошибаюсь /boot/config-2.6.32-28-generic смотреть над просо)
<Lynk> Henoxek: да атом, 455-й
<bosyi> jlewka, так там сказано Automatically generated make config: don't edit. А где можно добавить опции ядра? только пересборка?
<jlewka> угу
<bosyi> печально
<jlewka> или если =m то можно подключить модулем
<Lynk> bosyi: ну вот насчет энергосбережения мне как то до фонаря потому что я редко хожу с ним именно по делам так сказать, скорей так от кватиры до квартиры а если так то и зарядку взять не проблема
<Henoxek> Lynk, еще от типа микросхем памяти зависит. У моей старой тачки вот была DDR1 и xfce глючило жестко
<Henoxek> еще у атома кэши побольше, чем у целерона 98 года выпуска )
<Henoxek> так что если нужна скорость, fluxbox/openbox/blackbox что-то типа такого нужно
<Lynk> Henoxek: ну на моем DDR2 стоит 1Гб так что маловато, а кеша помоему 512кб, или я че то путаю
<Lynk> кстати атом 450-й, перепутал просто
<bosyi> у меня тоже 1гб оперативной памяти, при загрузке системы седает до 200мб. что щитаю отлично. но мне было мало и я заказал себе планку на 2 гб, но поюзав день отнес обратно в магазин так как прироста производитьельности не ощутил
<Lynk> Henoxek: да кэша 512кб и частота 1.66 (кстати на нем два вирутальных ядра)
<Lynk> bosyi: память нужна только для того что ты используешь, например мне так как я работаю много с графикой не помешало бы 2Гб так как Гимп и Инкскейп жрут не мало особенно вместе
<Henoxek> я врубаю eclipse на 64-битной системе и он съедает 600 мегабайт)
<Henoxek> надо переходить на emacs что ли, при таком раскладе
<Lynk> Henoxek: я хз что это)
<Henoxek> это IDE
<Henoxek> на java написана
<Lynk> вай.... не ява по мне это убийство, но опять же смотря по сравнению с чем
<Henoxek> памяти 4 Гб на тачке, так что не важно в принципе пока
<Andante> bosyi, гениально
<Henoxek> но хочу там виртуалбоксы крутить
<Henoxek> так что надо высвобождать
<Lynk> Henoxek: кстати если у тя 4Гб на борту то можешь смело ставить минт 10-й потому что он видит все 4-е))
<Henoxek> 32-битный?
<Lynk> ага
<Henoxek> там вроде как-то криво через PAE
<Andante> а кто не видит?
<Henoxek> не видит обычное ядро
<Andante> да ну?
<Henoxek> 32-битное, без включенного PAE
<Andante> Mem:       8195396
<Andante> вполне обычное ядро )))
<Henoxek> 64 bit?
<Henoxek> а, не правильно начал спрашивать
<Andante> ну вообще да, но на 32 выглядит точно также
<Henoxek> x86? )
<Andante> да
<Lynk> Henoxek: просто опять же я посмотрел 64 бита и заметил что она гораздо тяжелее 32
<Andante> Henoxek, 32-битное ядро может до 64 Гб утилизировать.
<Henoxek> со включенным PAE?
<Andante> Но не более 2 Гб для одного процесса.
<Henoxek> а, так это виртуальная наверное
<Andante> почему виртуальная?
<Andante> Реальная.
<Henoxek> значит все-таки включается расширение физ. адреса
<Andante> MemTotal:        8195396 kB 4 планки по 2 гига.
<Henoxek> потому что в 32-битном режиме ia-32 не может адресовать более 4 Гб
<Henoxek> а часть резервируется под ядро и маппинг на устройства
<Andante> Henoxek, А в каком еще режиме может работать ia-32?
<Henoxek> ia-32e
<Andante> кроме 32-битного.
<Andante> )))
<Andante> Короче чушь это все. Если в убунте не включен хаймем в ядре, это проблема убунты, а не ядра.
<Henoxek> перекомпилировать же можно
<Andante> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<Andante> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not setup.load
<Andante> Эм... пардон, там кусочек прилепился. :)
<Lynk> слушайте такой вопрос, можно ли уменьшить своп в установленной и рабочей системе а то по привычке после винды поставил 8Гб))
<Andante> Henoxek, Если все перекомпилировать зачем вообще убунтушное ядро? Можно и ванильное собрать.
<Henoxek> хозе
<Andante> Lynk, Если памяти больше 1.5 Гб, и сверхтяжелых задач не предвидится, то можно вообще выключить.
<Henoxek> может кому-то нравится apt
<Andante> Lynk, но гибернейта не будет.
<Henoxek> дистры в основном выбирают из-за пакет менеджера
<Lynk> Andante: вот именно что задач у меня предостаточно но 8Гб явно перебор
<Andante> Lynk, Ну уменьши тогда насколько считаешь нужным.
<Lynk> Andante: так а как я это и спрашиваю) через gparted чтоль?
<Andante> Lynk, swapoff, уменьшаешь раздел, потому swapon
<Andante> *потом
<Henoxek> xen умеет виртуализовать прямой доступ к видеокарте и ускорение?
<Andante> только смысл в этом... неочевиден.
<Henoxek> хочу крутить на тачке одновременно винду для игр, и убунту в бэкграунде
<Henoxek> (как сервер)
<Lynk> Andante: то бишь это можно и в системе проделать без Live CD?
<Andante> Henoxek, наивно :)
<Andante> Lynk, можно
<Henoxek> я читал что с видеокартой сложности у них
<Andante> Henoxek, у всех
<Henoxek> в том плане что ресурс общий и монопольный доступ чуть менее, чем невозможен
<Henoxek> но ведь мне и не требуется видеодоступ из убунты
<Henoxek> там только память, ЦП и сеть нужны
<Andante> бай зе вей. Когда уже включат PTS в ядре? Это же жесть какая-то.
<FONTER> всем здрасти
<Lynk> Andante: спс, это оказалось проще чем я думал)
<Andante> в 9.04 screen вообще не работал. Теперь как-то вроде работает, но с mc все еще косяки.
<Andante> Lynk, У меня два вопроса. Зачем ты это делал (что выиграл)? И что ты собираешься делать с освободившимися тремя гигами неразмеченного места?
<Lynk> Andante: ну во первых не 3 а 6 потому что я изменил на нетбуке а там более двух гигов и не нужно, а оставшиеся 6 потом прикручу к хоме
<Andante> а на первый вопрос?
<Lynk> Andante: выиграл 6 гигов свободного места:-D
<UNIm95> всем привет
<UNIm95> нужна помощь
<Henoxek> 6 гигов? это же полнометражный порнофильм в HD )
<jlewka> UNIm95, в чем?
<UNIm95> поставил в комп 4-й geforse. через консоль восстановления получилось закрузиться и поставить дрова. после чего иксы отказываются запускаться. что делать
<jlewka> cat /val/log/Xarg.0.log | grep EE
<jlewka> как то там
<jlewka> опечатки ток исправить надо)
<UNIm95> jlewka ща на пасте бин отправлю
<jlewka> давай)
<UNIm95> jlewka http://paste.pro/1330420
<UNIm95> jlewka: http://paste.pro/1330424 этот меня больше смущает
<Lynk> Henoxek: да просто на самом деле 8 гигов для нетбука с 1гб опреативы это много)
<Henoxek> своп не нужен)
<jlewka> а xorg.conf сам правил, или через утилиту nvidia ?
<UNIm95> jlewka nvidia
<jlewka> а попробуй без него загрузиться
<jlewka> без xorg.conf
<UNIm95> jlewka: снести нафиг?
<jlewka> не... достаточно будет mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<UNIm95> ща
<UNIm95> jlewka могу сам x.org.conf скинуть
<jlewka> (EE) VESA(0): No valid modes
<jlewka> почему он везу пытается подгрузщить..
<jlewka> я в нем нечего не понимаю, но кинь)
<jlewka> мб кто нить подскажет)
<jlewka> вообщем мое мнение проблемы с драйвером)
<UNIm95> jlewka: устанавливал через убунтовский менеджер
<UNIm95> ща ребутнусь в установленную систему. и потом отпишусь
<UNIm95> Jelwka тут?
<jlewka> ага
<UNIm95> Сорри что ник исказил. Тоже самое
<jlewka> да ни че)
<UNIm95> Пишет no screens found
<jlewka> какая у тебя карточка ичто за система?
<UNIm95> ub10.04 geforse mx4200 или 440
<jlewka> а битность?
<jlewka> пробывал ставить драва с офф сайта?
<UNIm95> Дрова с официального репа
<UNIm95> 32-бита
<jlewka> попробуй драва с сайта nvidia
<UNIm95> А как не подскажешь?
<jlewka> хот их нет(
<UNIm95> Jlewka в смысле?
<jlewka> на сайте нвидиа нет дров под эту карточку
<jlewka> вряд ли чем помочь смогу(
<UNIm95> Плохо
<uvvtu> всем типа привет и все такое
<uvvtu> помогите подружить windows 7 и ubuntu 10.10
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, привет. Так они вроде дружат...
<Henoxek> дружба между windows 7 и ubuntu - это секс, отложенный на потом :D
<uvvtu> оба подсоединени через роутер и вместе через него по вафле в инет ходят - но друг друга не хотят видеть
<Henoxek> в каком смысле не видят? пинг не идет или в сетевом окружении линукс не виден?
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, а пинг  192.168.х.х что говорит?
<SergeyIT> или nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.0/24 | grep up
<uvvtu> да раздача адресов автомат стоит
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, а зачем тебе автоматом?
<Henoxek> APIPA?
<Henoxek> задай статические, и в одной подсети
<Henoxek> а на роутере NAT надо настроить
<Henoxek> (хотя он уже наверное там есть)
<Henoxek> или все-таки роутер раздает по dhcp?
<uvvtu> SergeyIT, а есть разница?
<Lynk1> народ есть какие нить проги альтернатива cheese только с большим кол-вом настроек?
<uvvtu> роутер вообще от коммутатора принимает
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, так в hosts пропишешь потом имена и ходить удобнее
<uvvtu> + имею еще интернет тв
<uvvtu> SergeyIT, братское сердце - а еще пока не в теме
<uvvtu> что да как не пойму
<Henoxek> uvvtu, можешь сказать, какие у тебя адреса интерфейсов на тачках?
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, man hosts
<uvvtu> SergeyIT, знаю что обоя в workgroup входят
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, привяжешь статические адреса к имени
<Henoxek> :D
<Henoxek> он про samba наверное
<uvvtu> да про нее
<Henoxek> а
<uvvtu> сейчас через веб морду смотреть буду про адресак
<Lynk1> народ?
<Henoxek> ну так у венды должны быть галочки в подключении: "Клиент для сетей" и "Служба доступа"
<Henoxek> и в линуксе надо ковырять самбу
<uvvtu> Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 104.20 seconds
<Henoxek> и все-таки, кто адреса раздает? dhcp роутера или сами назначаются по APIPA?
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, если шару, то можно просто в наутилусе расшарить директорию (но иногда не удобно)
<uvvtu> да и там и там расшарил папки
<Henoxek> фаерволл проверь
<uvvtu> собака пароль просит
<Henoxek> а, ну так надо права настраивать
<uvvtu> притом просит когда на машину с виндой обращаюсь
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, а ip сетки правильно задал - роутер-то должен быть виден (типа 192.168.1.1)
<uvvtu> сейчас вспоминаю его адрес
<uvvtu> не могу в морду его войти
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, это надо знать даже во сне! )
<Henoxek> чтобы пароль не требовало, в настройках венды надо зайти в общий доступ папки, и задать там разрешения на чтение/ запись для группы "Все"
<uvvtu> это сделал
<Henoxek> наверное 192.168.0.1
<Henoxek> это дефолтный, как правило
<uvvtu> да нет брат
<uvvtu> а нет
<uvvtu> не тот адрес
<SergeyIT> uvvtu nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16 | grep up
<Henoxek> SergeyIT, а nmap найдет этот хост, если IP локальной тачки, откуда идет сканирование, лежит в другой подсети?
<Henoxek> например роутер 192.168.x.y а локальная тачка - 169.x.y.z или как там в zeroconf
<skai> Henoxek: man nmap
<Henoxek> ща
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, так он как партизан молчит о своей сетке
<Henoxek> -sP (scan Ping) - ping-"сканирование". Иногда вам необходимо лишь узнать адреса активных хостов в сканируемой сети. Nmap может сделать это, послав ICMP-сообщение "запрос эха" на каждый IP-адрес, указанный вами. Хост, отправивший ответ на эхо, является активным.
<uvvtu> про меня?
<Henoxek> ну так icmp лежит выше уровня IP?
<uvvtu> сейчас
<Henoxek> значит если IP-пакет не находит, то и пинг не дойдет
<uvvtu> Host is up (0.0014s latency).
<uvvtu> Host is up (0.011s latency).
<uvvtu> Host is up (0.00034s latency).
<uvvtu> http://192.168.0.1/
<uvvtu> вошел в морду
<uvvtu> в морду вошел
<Henoxek> dhcp там включен?
<Henoxek> а лучше ничего не меняй) а то в инет не выйдешь
<Henoxek> надо назначить статик адреса и всйо
<Henoxek> например 192.168.0.2/24 и 192.168.0.3/24
<kunni> шалом, господа
<mva> Henoxek: двоечник
<Henoxek> ?
<mva>  /24 это не адреса, а подсети
<mva> ;)
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> вообще то 24 это число подряд идущих единиц в маске подсети слева направо
<mva> правильно
<mva> >> маске подсети
<Henoxek> ну
<mva> а не в адресе
<Henoxek> а адреса указываются в интерфейсе с маской
<mva> и что?
<mva> CIDR/24 не является адресом
<mva> поэтому не надо людям кашу в голове создавать
<Henoxek> может быть в обозначениях так и есть
<svarog> установил программу CLI Companion для изучения терминала, а она на англ, как ее можно русифицировать?
<Henoxek> думаю, это лишнее
<Henoxek> в терминале лучше осваивать английский
<Henoxek> обычно программы автоматически меняют язык под заданную локаль, но возможно разработчики просто не сделали файлов перевода
<svarog> Henoxek, да мне описание бы команд на русском))) смысл с этого подсказчика тогда?)
<miramoro> Добрый день. Изображение рабочего стола при выборе учетной записи где то настраивается?
<Henoxek> ну так можно локализовать сам шелл
<Henoxek> и скачать русские manpages
<svarog> Henoxek, что такое manpages?
<Henoxek> филосовский вопрос)
<inkvizitor68sl> рабочего стола при выборе учетки?
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<miramoro> да
<Henoxek> miramoro, ты про фон gdm?
<svarog> Henoxek, я если чесно не сильно понял про шелы) manpages русифицирует описание?
<Henoxek> вроде где-то в конфигах пишется
<Henoxek> manpages это и есть описания =
<SergeyIT> svarog, в инете есть маны по-русски...
<Henoxek> =\ и да, в инете есть
<Henoxek> опеннет например
<SergeyIT> svarog, и вообще  - словарного запаса в 1000 слов хватит для чтения манов
<svarog> SergeyIT, подскажи что конкретно искать и куда потом кидать это конкретно найденное))
<svarog> SergeyIT, обещаю исправить этот недочет в 1000 слов, пока столько нету))))
<svarog> подлец)
<svarog> сбежал)
<san4o> Henoxek: apt-get install manpages-ru
<Henoxek> svarog, вот вам подсказали)
<Henoxek> у меня ругается на apt-get
<Henoxek> pacman юзаю)
<svarog> Henoxek, понял, принял)
<svarog> san4o, установил, но оно не русифицировало
<Henoxek> локаль-то задана?
<san4o> svarog: оно то русифицировало. то для чего уже есть переводы
<Henoxek> + шрифты юникодные для кириллицы
<svarog> Henoxek,  Аааа... блин... что задан?)))
<Henoxek> а ну да
<Henoxek> для чего есть, то и будет по-русски
<svarog> а как мне этого помошника терменала русифицировать, вернее описание команд чтоб были на русском
<Henoxek> брр, если выставлена русская локаль, команды типа ls --help, cp --help будут печататься по русски
<san4o> svarog: man ls
<svarog> san4o, спасибо огромное)
<MidNiGhT1> Ghbdtn dctv ) )
<MidNiGhT1> Привет всем ) ) )
<sharikoff> дароф
<AndreX> MidNiGhT1: q
<MidNiGhT1> ) )
<MidNiGhT1> :p
<sharikoff> школьник какой то..
<sharikoff> опять в папин комп залез..
<AndreX> ерер
<AndreX> ой
<fffars> всем привет
<fffars> у меня почему то после обновления pidgin не меняется навзвание версии в окошке "О программе"
<fffars> что делать?
<uvvtu> вешеться
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. Может кто сталкивался в лог плюется при зависании X  -ов    i915 0000:00:02.0: VGA-1: EDID block 0 invalid
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: монитор дохнет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ядро 2.6.35-28-generic
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: пофиг на едро.едид - данные монитора, которые говорят драйверу, что за моник и какие разрешения можно выставлять
<skai> скоро сдохнет и будет у тя весело
<skai> у мну так моник начал путать верт и гор параметры:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тоесть я неправильно режим задал?
<skai> и было 1024*1280 вместо 1280*1024
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: не ты.монитор
<skai> это как биос монитора
<skai> иногда он ломается
<skai> и ничего с этим не поделать
<skai> создай хорг.конф с секцией экрана и опиши параметры твоего моника.тогда када сломается моник - у тя трабл не будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ так я так и сделал gtf 1680 1050 60 и в секцию монитор
<[v-8]_jupiter> розрешенеи поставил. Но зависает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Причем когда захочет
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ну в общем погугли какой хорг у твоего моника у твоей модели.введи и все.как едид сдохнет окончательно - так виснуть перестанет
<Daniel1> hi 2 all
<TheThing> есть программа для записи потокового аудио (инет-радио) в mp3 из консоли? VLC в гуе это делает, в версии для консоли (ncurses) не нашел опции записи. или это нереально? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм всеравно плюется(
<Henoxek> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/streaming.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/1333225
<Henoxek> TheThing, попробуй что-то типа такого: mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -dumpstream 'http://streaming.radionomy.com:8000/Retro-House-Belgium-' -dumpfile techno-radio-one-hour-only.mp3
<TheThing> уже подсказали, спасибо
<TheThing> mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile /media/sdb1/Музыка/1.mp3 http://69.28.128.148:80/stream/binational_classicrock128
<TheThing> ух ты, даже название композиции вещается текущей...
<Henoxek> ну да, если станция передает
<TheThing> осталось скормить это mp3splt, которая на треки по тишине разбивает...
<Henoxek> гг
<TheThing> каким-то макаром
<Henoxek> вроде бы можно записывать по изменению
<TheThing> в смысле mplayer может сам бить на файлы?
<TheThing> надо погуглить
<Henoxek> там скриптом надо
<TheThing> м.
<Henoxek> просто если например радио электронное, тишины между треками как правило нет
<Henoxek> там сведенные миксы обычно
<TheThing> угу. тут-то есть
<TheThing> вопрос теперь, что проще )
<TheThing> наверное, сначала погуглить на предмет существующих решений. читать мануал мплеера можно до вечера )))
<Henoxek> по тишине разбивать тоже непросто скриптом
<TheThing> по тишине просто бить mp3splt
<Henoxek> а если треки длинные, еще и дольше
<TheThing> делает очень быстро
<TheThing> 12 часов записи разбила за 5 минут
<TheThing> на 280 композиций :)
<Henoxek> неплохо
<Henoxek> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-record-a-stream-and-start-a-new-outputxxx-avi-mp3-for-each-new-stream-title-652231/
<Henoxek> вот кстати отсюда я пример и скинул
<TheThing> первая ссылка streamripper советует
<xubuntu066> Здесь по русски пишут?
<Henoxek> лолшто
<Henoxek> -ru же, не -ro(mania)
<xubuntu066> Был на xubuntu ни кто не ответил
<xubuntu066> Ставлю xubuntu вместо ubuntu хотел спросить, на сколько быстрее работает система
<Henoxek> тут уже спрашивали сегодня
<Henoxek> ты бы конфигурацию хотя бы привел
<TheThing> Henoxek: похоже, что стримриппер все делает
<Henoxek> гуд)
<TheThing> сейчас пишет скиппинг для первого неполного трека
<TheThing> все придумано до нас, стоит лишь погуглить
<Henoxek> ну так
<Henoxek> гуглить это самое трудное в IT
<xubuntu066> Это вимо не я был. атлон 2800 1 гб nvidia 7600gs
<Henoxek> построить правильный запрос, который быстрее всего приведет к результату)
<xubuntu066> У меня пока система ставится, предложили суда заглянуть
<Henoxek> память какая? ddr2?
<xubuntu066> ОК, пошел на перезагруз
<xubuntu066> ддр1
<Henoxek> медленная
<AndreX> xubuntu066: лучше так ставь http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<san4o> xubuntu066: любой оконный менеджер на такой конфигурации будет нормально работать.
<vaultboy> всем привет, возник такой вопрос,  уже второй раз пытаюсь сделать локальный репозиторий, но ничего не выходит, делаю по мануалу https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RussianDocumentation/Debmirror
<xubuntu066> Всем пока, пошел в перезагруз
<vaultboy> при попытке запустить скрипт зеркалирования, выдает ошибку
<san4o> vaultboy: скрипт редактировал под свою версию убунты ?
<vaultboy> да
<artus> vaultboy, мне интересно, мы должны ошибку с 3х попыток угадать?
<artus> или ты просто похвалится решил что ошибку выдает?
<sergey_> привет всем,подскажите как восстановить предыдущюю версиию драйверов на dvb карте s-1401?
<vaultboy> извините ребят, я на убунте недавно, сейчас вывод дам, сильно не пинайте, если там найдется что-то очевидное
<vaultboy> Mirroring to /mnt/filegarbage/UbuntuMirror from http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/http://mirrorbox/ubuntu//
<vaultboy> Arches: i386
<vaultboy> Dists: maverick,maverick-security,maverick-updates
<vaultboy> Sections: main,restricted,universe,multiverse
<vaultboy> Pdiff mode: use
<vaultboy> Will clean up AFTER mirroring.
<vaultboy> Attempting to get lock, this might take 2 minutes before it fails.
<vaultboy> Get Release files.
<vaultboy> [0%] Getting: dists/maverick/Release... dists/maverick/Release failed 404 Not Found
<vaultboy> [0%] Getting: dists/maverick-security/Release... dists/maverick-security/Release failed 404 Not Found
<vaultboy> [0%] Getting: dists/maverick-updates/Release... dists/maverick-updates/Release failed 404 Not Found
<vaultboy> Errors:
<vaultboy>  Download of dists/maverick/Release failed: 404 Not Found
<vaultboy>  Download of dists/maverick-security/Release failed: 404 Not Found
<vaultboy>  Download of dists/maverick-updates/Release failed: 404 Not Found
<vaultboy> Failed to download some Release or Release.gpg files!
<vaultboy> WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock...
<artus> @kick vaultboy flood
<artus> !paste | vaultboy
<ubuntuhelp> vaultboy: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> vaultboy, показывай на пасту чего ты там настраивал в конфиге этой качалки
<artus> !pm > vaultboy
<ubuntuhelp> vaultboy, please see my private message
<artus> vaultboy, у тебя гдето в чем то не стыковка
<dmay> ну вот я и в хоп^W линуксе
<dmay> вопрос только - зачем
<vaultboy> artus,  http://paste.org.ru/?yjds7y
<dmay> внезапно. есть какие нить культурные гуя для ssh, чтоб можно было мышкой накидать всякие параметры, типа port forwarding?
<artus> vaultboy, inPath=http://mirrorbox/UbuntuMirror/ <----
<Henoxek> putty, не?
<dmay> госпаджеупаси
<Henoxek> но она на gtk 1, что может показаться ужасным
<artus> vaultboy, Path from the main server, so http://my.web.server/$dir, Server dependant
<dmay> путти может показаться ужасной потому что она путти (
<artus> vaultboy, внимательно смотри в пример
<[v-8]_jupiter> Зачем вообще для ssh gui
<Henoxek> гуй-то для клиента или для сервера?
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: потому что я грязный виндузятник и мне в данный момент лень включать моск
<dmay> для клиента
<artus> vaultboy, а зачем тебе в хомяке UbuntuMirror ? положить больше некуда?
<dmay> под оффтопиком для этого эть няшнокавайный tunnelier, а под линуксом - только путти и терминал (
<artus> а, в примере так
<vaultboy> artus, да я не в хомяке хочу его сделать
<Henoxek> проброс же легко делается через командную строку
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: на openvz сайт нагруженный еле крутился на 2-ядра 2 гига оперитвки, то память не мог выделить то еще чтото. На kvm vps 1-но ядро 1 гиг озу . Работет отлично)
<skai> dmay: tsclient
<skai> dmay: rdesktop
<Henoxek> ssh -R remote_port:localhost:local_port username@remote-machine
<skai> dmay: vinagre
<vaultboy> artus, извини что так мозг выношу, просто не могу понять как надо правильно делать
<dmay> Henoxek: всё легко делается через командную строку. только яч перерос командную строку (
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да я в курсе =)
<artus> vaultboy, сори, не в тот пример смотрю )
<skai> dmay: он овсе умеет не тока внц, но и ссш
<Henoxek> dmay, ну тогда mc)
<dmay> skai: rdesktop? уверен? )
<vaultboy> artus, а почему в личку писать нельзя?
<skai> умвр
<artus> vaultboy, потому что я в нее не смотрю
<artus> vaultboy, inPath=/ubuntu короче поставь и попробуй запустить
<vaultboy> artus, оказывается все так просто)
<artus> заработало?
<vaultboy> artus,  да, огромное спасибо
<artus> vaultboy, смотри ,  Mirroring to /mnt/filegarbage/UbuntuMirror from  http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/http://mirrorbox/ubuntu//  вот это в выводе тебя должно было насторожить )
<vaultboy> artus, я в прошлый раз накосячил где-то с путями, и лил в хомяк, правда делал по другому мануалу
<vaultboy> artus, понятно, спасибо что ткнул носом)
<artus> ))
<vaultboy> artus, по идее должно все складывать в /mnt/filegarbage/UbuntuMirror правильно?
<artus> да складывать ты можеш куда хочеш) главное чтоб с путями все был оправельно )
<vaultboy> artus, да вот я косячу с путями постоянно, мне надо в UbuntuMirror все складывать, а получается что все складируется в хомяк(
<dmay> но один фиг придётся пользовать тимвьювер (
<vaultboy> artus, рано обрадовался, ошибку выдает http://paste.org.ru/?tq8rvf
<dmay> интересно, какая такая добрая личность поставила в software center проверку, что в стороннем пакете 'no copiright file' >.<
<dmay> паубивав бы
<artus> vaultboy, ну на предмет этой ошибки давай гугли)
<dmay> fffuuuu тимвьювер под линуксами оказывается просто со своим вайном запускается
<dmay> неновесть!
<vaultboy> artus, спасибо, будем гуглить)
<vaultboy> artus, на форуме есть такие ошибки, но что-то народ не спешит отвечать...
<dmay> ох не... такой линупс нам не нужен....
<vaultboy> artus, я решил еще раз запустить скрипт и он выдал такую же ошибку, только с индексом '-12530', и еще я заметил что в директории зеркала после сообщения об ошибке появляются html -файлики с индексом ошибки
<UNIm95> jlewka:  ку
<Henoxek> какая технология для создания RIA-приложений сейчас рулит?
<Umren> Henoxek, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4793663/what-is-the-best-ria-framework-for-enterprise-webdev
<Umren> GWT
<Umren> :D
<Henoxek> Umren, эта те самые приложения, что можно открывать в chrome, передав аргумент типа --app="http://site.com/app/" ?
<jlewka> UNIm95, починил?)
<UNIm95> jlewka немного
<UNIm95> jlewka у тебя нвидиа?
<jlewka> 8600
<UNIm95> jlewka покажи свой ксорг
<UNIm95> jlewka у меня модули не подгружены
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/1333895
<UNIm95> jlewka: того что надо нет =(
<UNIm95> jlewka: ничего найду =)
<jlewka> elfxb)
<jlewka> удачи)
<AndreX> jlewka: http://paste.pro/1333903 :)
<AndreX> упс
<jlewka> как в консоли, посмотреть куда будут установлены файлы из deb пакета?
<TheThing> jham: dpkg -c package.deb
<TheThing> тьфу
<TheThing> jlewka:
<TheThing> или просто открыть как архив
<jlewka> а как архив через что открыцвать?)
<jlewka> спс)
<TheThing> через архиватор, ессно.
<jlewka> tar ?
<jlewka> bzip ?
<jlewka> rar ?
<TheThing> причем тут тип
<TheThing> просто менеджером архивов файл открой
<TheThing> там уже внутри тар будет кажись
<jlewka> ну я про консоль...
<Henoxek> file-roller
<Henoxek> или как-то так
<TheThing> в консоли какой стоит таким и открывай
<jlewka> а там можно открыть просто сам пакет, а там посмотреть куда что он будет прописывать
<TheThing> .deb пакет и есть по большей части просто упакованные файлы с полными путями
<TheThing> открываешь и смотришь
<TheThing> либо команду выше уже сказал, из консоли проще
<jlewka> хм... ясно)
<jlewka> угу, команду уже попробывал)
<TheThing> dpkg -c package.deb выводит полный список
<TheThing> что еще надо?
<jlewka> уже нечего, просто интересно стало, каким архивтором в консоли можно deb распоковать
<TheThing> любым
<jlewka> теперь понял уже)
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<SergeyIT> тишина
<dmay> тоска и апатия
<SergeyIT> ага
<AndreX> а мне весело )
<korvin> AndreX: накурился?
<AndreX> неа снёс гном поставил openbox и коньки теперь ковыряю
<korvin> как мало человеку для счастья надо...
<dmay> нет чтоб поставить нетбинс, открыть какойнить фриланс.ру в браузере и заработать за это время стошку баксов...
<dmay> человеки-человечки
<dmay> Daniel1: вот ты сколько сегодня заработал?
<AndreX> dmay: опять внезапные опросы устраеваеш? )
<korvin> dmay: нетбинс -- фигня, идея -- наше фсьо =)
<dmay> korvin: да хоть ёмакс,главное - вджобнуть!
<Loupok>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<san4o> korvin: ну в блокноте дерзай тогда ....
<dmay> Loupok: ты S в нике не пропустил?
<SergeyIT> dmay, а ты уже оллигарх? )
<dmay> SergeyIT: квартирамашинадача, все дела 8]
<SergeyIT> dmay, а яхта?
<dmay> яхта будет сразу после родового замкаэ
<SergeyIT> dmay, а чего здесь сидишь - надо бабки зарабатывать! )
<dmay> SergeyIT: морально расслабляюсь. приятно посмотреть на презренных нищих плебеев и почуствовать себя ещё круче чем я есть 8]
<korvin> san4o: при чем тут блокнот?
<dmay> а что?
<dmay> korvin: он за нетбинс обиделся, видимо )
<SergeyIT> dmay, типа - круче только яйца ))
<dmay> SergeyIT: нет. круче только путин
<SergeyIT> был только распутин - двапутин не  получается
<san4o> SergeyIT: dmay:  олигархи научите деньги зарабатывать .. ))))
<SergeyIT> san4o, мы умеем только тратить (
<skai> san4o: за них жены зарабатывают:)
<korvin> альфонсы? =)
<san4o> skai: значит умеют правильно мотивировать )
<dmay> san4o: что значит научите? если ты сам не можешь зарабатывать, то никакие "стань милионером за 24 часа" тебе не помогут
<dmay> и вообще я храть ушёл
<UNIm95> jlewka: opengl не запускается =(
<SergeyIT> храть - это что?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: он просто не ест а а хрёт
<AndreX> )
<uvvtu> спать хочу
<SergeyIT> спи!
<uvvtu> не победил я винду
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, чего проще - форматни раздел...
<uvvtu> связь нужна с виндой была по вафле
<uvvtu> хотя оба компа выходят в инет по вафле нормально
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, ааа... значит чего-то перемудрил
<AndreX> uvvtu: либо ты выкиниш окна с компа, либо комп в окно )
<uvvtu> окна нужны для записи образов  для консоли
<SergeyIT> окна не нужны
<uvvtu> ладно ушел смотреть дом2
<SergeyIT> ты в танке окна видел?
<AndreX> гг
<uvvtu> в танке кстати окна есть
<SergeyIT> дурдом (
<uvvtu> маленькие - иначе как механик-водитель танком управляет
<AndreX> на ощуп -_-
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, их даже форточкой не назовешь
<UNIm95> jlewka: не завелось никак=(
<UNIm95> jlewka:  выкину ее нафиг
<jlewka> =(
<jlewka> на форуме напиши, может там смогут помочь
<UNIm951> jlewka соглласен
<UNIm951> *согласен
<jlewka> главное опыт который получил и получишь)
<UNIm951> а что опыт? nvidia-xconfig писал в xorg.conf одновременно в качестве driver и nv и nvidia
<UNIm951> jlewka а что опыт? nvidia-xconfig писал в xorg.conf одновременно в качестве driver и nv и nvidia
<User097[web]> ?
<olbioua> nickserv help
<skai> @kban --user dmay 42000 окей
<AndreyLynx> подскажите, у кого нибудь была проблема автомотического монтирования диска с NTFS
<olbioua> не было
<skai> @mode -b *!~dmay@*
<skai> @mode +b *!~dmay@* 10800
<AndreyLynx> Гуглю, но информации нет. как монтируются диски в xubuntu?
<skai> AndreyLynx: так же как и везде
<skai> !fstab | AndreyLynx
<ubuntuhelp> AndreyLynx: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<AndreyLynx> ок
<olbioua> а чего у меня при регистрации /msg nickserv бла-бла-бла вілетает ошибка, что команды /msg нет ?
<artus> потому что нейиг емпати пользовать
<artus> *нефиг
<olbioua> да не охота на pidgin слазить или на что другое :-(
<olbioua> jabber,icq,sip работают на нём нормально
<FuryChaplain> зачем слазить?
<AndreyLynx> Подскажите, что мне ту нужно подправить что бы sda4 монтировался
<AndreyLynx> # /home was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<AndreyLynx> UUID=3fe7db27-2950-448d-a575-0aa957e0a9cd /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<[doctor]> фс?
<olbioua> да вот artus утверждает, что нефиг емпати юзать
<TheThing> AndreyLynx: а зачем здесь что-то править?
<[doctor]> AndreyLynx, а ты посмотри UUID своего sda4, вспомни какая там фс и пропиши просто в фстаб
<AndreyLynx> Это я для примера вкопировал
<[doctor]> TheThing, наверно затем чтобы монтировался не только хомяк но и sda4 видимо с вендо-разделом
<AndreyLynx> да, нужен вено-раздел
<TheThing> Ну наверное тогда не нужно трогать хомяка, а то и он перестанет монтироваться
<[doctor]> AndreX, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<TheThing> ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<TheThing> ы
<artus> sudo blkid лутше
<TheThing> а разница?
<AndreyLynx> А как можно автоматически монтитровать винтовз раздел без правки fstab
<TheThing> ls судо не требует
<TheThing> можно.
<TheThing> только фстаб и нужен для автомонтирования
<TheThing> или мусье фанат забивания гвоздей лбом?
<TheThing> можно вообще все в rc.local понапихать
<artus> TheThing, но смотреть на /dev/sda6: UUID="069bd7c7-55e4-43c4-b9ca-da25dcf42e09" TYPE="ext4" пристнее чем на  069bd7c7-55e4-43c4-b9ca-da25dcf42e09 -> ../../sda6
<TheThing> а шо
<TheThing> это все фенечки для гламурных блондинок. суровым челябинским мужикам нормально на это смотреть.
<[doctor]> artus, аргумент доставляет
<AndreyLynx> Тссс, если я продублирую строчку с swap что менять? и я не знаю uuid
<artus> [doctor], берут меня сомнения что он на вскидку скажет который из разделов по ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid у него с ntfs
<TheThing> можно еще результат прогнать через ccze - там вообще полный гламур будет
<TheThing> цветастенько так
<[doctor]> artus, а меня берут сомнения что ты увидел вопрос ;)
<TheThing> а меня просто берут сомнения.
<truecryer> всем привет
<[doctor]> он знает что у него раздел с нтфс это sda4 ;)
<truecryer> подскажите по программированию в шелле
<[doctor]> AndreyLynx, тебе же написали команду по которой можно узнать uuid
<[doctor]> твоего раздела sda4
<TheThing> жаль, что в гугле банят по таким элементарным вопросам, как правка fstab.
<truecryer> если я пишу строку result=`grep "something" something.file` и ничего не находится то что будет лежать в result?
<TheThing> надо будет добавить новую строку типа UUID=blaaaaa /media/wenda ntfs-3g    defaults        0       0
<TheThing> не забыв конечно создать /media/wenda
<TheThing> ну и наконец sudo mount -a
<AndreyLynx> blaaa не показвыает терминал
<TheThing> как-как?
<truecryer> по шеллу спецов онлайн нет?
<TheThing> не. тут одни блондинки в фстабах копаются.
<TheThing> AndreyLynx: на каком этапе завис-то?
<truecryer> не смешно
<|rapidsp|> так и не смейся :)
<truecryer> я вот уже 2 часа не смеюсь с этим шеллом
<[doctor]> truecryer = true не смешно $)
<truecryer> плохие из вас помошники
<TheThing> поругай нас да
<Daskreech> stormblast: ah I see
<Ktulhu> Всем добрый вечер!!!
<Ktulhu> Народ, кто пробовал опеофис 3.3?
<Ktulhu> Может кто то подсказать, как заставить его сохранять файлы в формате Мелкософта2007го?
<skai> Ktulhu: те, кто ниасилил либреоффис 3.3
<Ktulhu> skai: А либра лучше разве?
<skai> да
<AndreX> Ktulhu: дык при созранении выбераеш формат и всё
<Ktulhu> skai: хммм... Что ли поставить? Он в .***х сохраняет?
<Ktulhu> AndreX: Нету там 2007го формата!
<Ktulhu> AndreX: 2003го максимум.
<Ktulhu> AndreX: И сносить не сильно то охота, уж больно шустрый.
<skai> Ktulhu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15790303/Screenshot-Save.png
<skai> Ktulhu: все там есть
<Ktulhu> skai: спс
<TheThing> Ktulhu: это изысканная форма извращения? зачем тебе формат 7-го?
<Ktulhu> skai: Хм, знач криво стал... У меня убунта 9.10
<TheThing> тем более в этом году формат опенофиса становится официальным в российском документообороте
<TheThing> а в крайнем случае и обычный .doc 2007-й нормально читает
<skai> TheThing: пруф или не было
<TheThing> пруф чег?
<skai> 23:40:30      TheThing | тем более в этом году формат опенофиса становится официальным в российском документообороте
<TheThing> гугель сломался? "Российское федеральное агентство по техническому регулированию и метрологии (Росстандарт) приняло ГОСТ Р ИСО/МЭК 26300-2010 «Информационная технология. Формат Open Document для офисных приложений (OpenDocument) v1.0». "
<TheThing> http://personas.i-rs.ru/blog/events/256.html нате
<skai> на гугель переключится надо:)
<TheThing> Стандарт вводится в действие с 01.06.2011 с правом досрочного применения.
<TheThing> осталось офисных [s]долбое[/b] планктон заставить сжиться с этой мыслью
<[doctor]> http://webportalsrv.gost.ru/portal/UVED_2007st.nsf/438c8c3c9e06dc87c32573a100549873/c4b660ff237e33ea432578020033edf5?OpenDocument
<[doctor]> скай ты вроде пруф хотел
<skai> да пофиг.как примут - мне будет уже пофиг:)
<skai> [doctor]: уже получил:)
<skai> там в блоге сцылко была
<[doctor]> аа... ну я блоги не читаю.. вредно это)
<TheThing> да. читать вообще вредно. надо писать.
<skai> [doctor]: там вся запись - сцылка и скрин на это уведомление:)
<TheThing> а блог навального как же
<TheThing> и медведева
<TheThing> "был сегодня на ubuntu-ru. понравилось"
<skai> TheThing: это кто из них?и пруф где?
 * TheThing поискало у ская кнопку "резет"
<skai> TheThing: ты не решишься ее нажать:)
<TheThing> что, неужели правда она ТАМ? O_O
<[doctor]> ничего не меняется в этом мире))
<TheThing> так закон вселенского равновесия
<sventovit> Хай негробунтеры!
<sventovit> как мне удалить ubuntu навсегда?
<GeoL> Усли из головы - только застрелиться
<sventovit> shred не помогает
<sventovit> каково йуха после апдейта в убунте кернелпаник?
<skai> @kban --user sventovit 864000 не ругайся
<miramoro> Добрый вечер. Первый раз попробовал играть в директИкс игрушки в вайне - наткнулся на такую проблему - когда указатель мыши касается краев дисплея мышь перестает управлять игрой.
<miramoro> Есть ли какой то способ решить эту проблему?
<[doctor]> 1. не касаться краев дисплея
<[doctor]> 2. почитать в базе вайна
<a121609> =-O
<elenzar> всем привет , народ подскажите пожалуйста , чем можно обрезать аудио файл и сохранить в исходном формате
<elenzar> м?
<[doctor]> audacity
<[doctor]> или консольно
<elenzar> а поподробнее можно ?
<[doctor]> что именно поподробнее?
<[doctor]> как установить аудасити?
<[doctor]> это гуй, там все понятно и незатейливо
<elenzar> если через консоль , то нужно что то скачивать ?
<[doctor]> я не очень понял вопрос
<elenzar> ладно) качаю аудасити)
<elenzar> имхо там просто все )
<jlewka> http://rutracker.org/ у кого нить щас работает?
<[doctor]> у меня
<Daniel1> +1
<jlewka> хм...
<jlewka> сквид вроде вырубил а все равно не пускает(
<jlewka> хм... а рутракер не банит по ипам?)
<LameWarden> Люди, помогите пожалуйста! Я просмотрел форум со своим вопросом но ничего, что смогла бы понять моя неопытная голова не нашел. Дело в том что при свободном пространстве в 55 ГБ система выдает нехватку свободного места. Кто нибудь знает в чÐ
<jlewka> LameWarden, а где нехватка?
<jlewka> df -h сделай
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<hulio> как я могу перенести нвидиа драйвера на другой комп
<hulio> без нета
<hulio> где они в виде пакета леджа вообще? в общей куче их нету
<hulio> *лежат*
<jlewka> я думаю это не реально...
<san4o> hulio: aptoncd  думаю будет проще всего
<hulio> а как
<hulio> как они называются
<san4o> hulio: установи. сделай типа исо образ кеша и на 2м компе монтируеш образ и оно подключает диск как маленький репозитарий
<inkvizitor68sl> @unban dmay
<san4o> hulio:  примерно так  )
<hulio> san4o:  да установлен уже давно. но в его списке нету слов с нвидиа
<hulio> и вообще . по ходу это действительно нереально
<san4o> hulio: он по умолчанию пакеты из кеша берет, если ты на компе его не скачал и не установил то и не будет. хотя можно и так ..
<hulio> тут где-то написано, что проприетарь в пакетах не распространяется
<inkvizitor68sl> лолшто?
<san4o> hulio: /var/cache/
<hulio> качает только во время кстановки
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b *!~dmay@*
<dmay> мвахахахахахах! ну здраствуйте, смертнички!
<hulio> san4o: нету там ничего. ты у себяч видишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> сча обратно отправлю хД
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, hulio /var/cache/apt
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ^___^''
<hulio> inkvizitor68sl:  да какая разница. нету там нвидиа драйверов
<san4o> hulio: я у себя кеш чищю, я и не увижу .. )
<AndreX> hulio: ну значит неставил
<hulio> ставил. я ставил. у меня эффекты и панель инструментов нвидиа есть
<[doctor]> вообще-то /var/cache/apt/archives
<hulio> да знаем мы знаем
<[doctor]> так есть же вполне себе дрова в виде run файла
<hulio> то есть панель управления
<[doctor]> если уж никак создать из кэша репку не можешь
<hulio> [doctor]:  ты какой то умственно отсталый. не догоняешь что ли. почитай сначала
<[doctor]> hulio> тут где-то написано, что проприетарь в пакетах не распространяется
<[doctor]> почитал... вопрос с отсталостью умственной оставлю открытым
<hulio> [doctor]:  да. ну и как решить
<[doctor]> скачать ран-файл и поставить
<[doctor]> не_очевидное решение?
<hulio>  [doctor]:  а скачать  и перенести на другой комп можно,?
<[doctor]> тебе нельзя
<hulio> [doctor]:  ты странный вообще
<hulio> [doctor]:  так можно или нет
<[doctor]> наверно, только тебе написали решение а ты задаешь вопросы из серии "я забанен в гугле, где моя стена"
<AndreX> hulio: http://usebuntu.ru/redi-ustanovka-draiverov-nvidia-geforce-9800-gt-be
<dmay> эгэгэ! а что за срач и без меня?
<hulio> [doctor]:  ты вообще че здесь сидишь если не спрашиваешь и не отвечаешь нормально
<[doctor]> AndreX, ну как бы да... ты стимулируешь корпорацию гугл на продленный бан)
<[doctor]> hulio, ты бы помолчал что ли... тебе сказали что есть ран-файл который можно поставить... что еще надо?
<dmay> [doctor]: к сожалению, как показывает практика, подобные экземпляры не стремятся преодолеть гуглобан
<AndreX> )
<dmay> а так как разумное человеческое существо определяется в первую очереджь способностью решать свои проблемы аналитическим путем
<dmay> то предлагаю признать представленный экспонат мебелью и забанить ещё и на данном канале
<hulio> AndreX:  спасибо парень. реально что то.
<[doctor]> это без меня)
<jlewka> dmay, я вижу ты к нам не на долго заглянуть решил?)
<hulio> dmay: потом я твою маму выебу.
<hulio> [doctor]:  твою. тоже
<jlewka> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<dmay> hulio: ололол! пуся обиделась?
<jlewka> ы))))))
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell hulio about google
<ubuntuhelp> hulio, please see my private message
<[doctor]> забавно)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick jlewka ложная тревога наказуема штрафом.
<hulio>  dmay: просто. твоя мама здесь орет
<hulio>  dmay: сосет в горло. затрахал в канал ее
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ниудачнег, нифига не ложная
<dmay> hulio: пусенька, а ты уверен что у тебя в нике буквы не перепутаны немного?
<|rapidsp|> inkvizitor68sl: 22:13
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick hulio а ты не матерись
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<dmay> [doctor]: опаньки О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> кого  я вижу
<[doctor]> мдя...
<[doctor]> кого?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], +votsriRA =)
<[doctor]> я если честно сам удивлен такой "стабильности" акцесс-листа
<Andante> Что за срач а банов нет?
<[doctor]> меня тут наверно года 2-3 как не было
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], про тебя забыли =)
<jlewka> матом уже можно ругаться?)
<[doctor]> это нормально)
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], ты где то там в начале болтаешься
<dmay> jlewka: нет, плотность операторов на сообщение гораздо выше критической
 * [doctor] подумал что главное чтобы помнили древние правила банов)
<jlewka> dmay, *шепотом* а чего тут все пособирались то?
<dmay> [doctor]: когда Настоящие Мужчины ставили Настоящие баны в лучах величия, героизма и всего такого?
<dmay> jlewka: (ни знаю, шабаш видимо)
<[doctor]> нее... когда настоящие женщины ставили красивые баны в лучах эротизма и нимфомании)))
<dmay> когда настоящие мужчины ставили настоящие баны во имя настоящих женщин?
<[doctor]> во имя настоящих женщин можно чем нить поинтереснее заняться)
<jlewka> шабаш, вроде до хелуина рановато...
<dmay> ну так это-ж линуксоидный канал, тут во имя женщин слаку переставляют
<[doctor]> эээ
<dmay> не спрашивай
<dmay> главное - не спрашивай
<[doctor]> это убунту-канал... тут меняют обои во имя женщин)
<dmay> ну это обычные, не настоящие и не мужчины
<dmay> а мы-ж говорим про славные былые времена, нет?
<jlewka> тьфу ты, сидел прова материл в дц на внутренем канале материл, уже звонить собрался, как случайно обнаружил что забыл что комп со сквидом выключился...
<[doctor]> "такое ощущение, что каждый бубунтушнег должен в своей жизни сделать три вещи - сайт, обоину и форк дистра" (с) 2007 год
<dmay> когда деревья были большие и гаечка не давали ни чипу ни дейлу
<[doctor]> какая еще слака?
<jlewka> сам себя не понима=\
<dmay> jlewka: спат иди, воскресенье вечер же
<jlewka> спать, в шабаш, а в друг утащат?
<dmay> jlewka: обложись дисками с виндовсом по кругу кровати
<[doctor]> и леопарда в изголовье
<jlewka> dmay, нету, кончились, вчера жертвопринашение совершил, во имя ubuntu..
<FOREvERz> всем привет)
<FOREvERz> Я под убунтой 10.4 поднял сервер кс небольшой.. почитал мануалы.. и встретил такую строчку - что надо перекомпилировать ядро с 1000 hz, чтойто и надо ли это делать?(
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, похоже вымогают 1000 )
<Andante> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356775/ зацените
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: ну вообще эт надо делать? и смогу ли Я?)
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, дорогу осилит идущий
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: эхъ.. ну Я найду ман по перекомпиляции ядра.. а вот эту 1000 гц куда там засовывать? есь куда?(
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, какая-то опция сборки...
<AndreX> добавить в ядро HZ=1000 ))
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: не забудьте перекомпилировать ядро с 1000hz, если на линуксе, сервак иначе фпс больше стандартной сотни не выдаст, но что тогда писать если не 1000 hz? Oo
<FOREvERz> или наоборот надо настроить серв на 1000 гц? оО
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, "перекомпилировать ядро с 1000 hz"
<AndreX> !kernel > FOREvERz
<ubuntuhelp> FOREvERz, please see my private message
<FOREvERz> ага, понятн... а вообще Я могу накосячить и поломать всё на свете? =(
<AndreX> FOREvERz: конечно можеш
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, сделай бекап
<FOREvERz> =( печаль(( боюсь(
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, трус не играет в хоккей
<AndreX> FOREvERz: тренеруйся на vbox
<FOREvERz> хы, Я не играю в хоккей =( ну Я б ща конечно уже начал косячить, да там пару человеков играет.. завтра может попробую)
<FOREvERz> на vbox ставить убунту 10.4 такую же? оО
<AndreX> да любую главное чтоб ведро удачно собрал
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, проще, если есть отдельный диск для экспериментов...
<FOREvERz> ага, понятн)) надо будет токо комп ребутнуть.. ато у меня почему-то в наутилусе нтфс разделы совсем пропали(
<FOREvERz> хотя фдиск вродь видит =(
<|^DEMOSS^|> привет всем
<FOREvERz> |^DEMOSS^|: привед
<Sergey_IT> ку
<|^DEMOSS^|> Sergey_IT: йо )
<|^DEMOSS^|> я опять щазз буду зависать на андройде
<|^DEMOSS^|> меня опять приперло прогрейдить его и сделать мего-пультом управления цифровой жизнью
<dmay> хтотут?
<|^DEMOSS^|> dmay: привет )
<dmay> |^DEMOSS^|: что сломал?
<|^DEMOSS^|> да ничего. HTC Desire свой кастомлю
<FOREvERz> |^DEMOSS^|: крутой перец)
<|^DEMOSS^|> делаю из него панель управления цифровой жизнью и линуксом на ладошке
<dmay> телефон дороже $200 - деньги на ветер
<|^DEMOSS^|> по сути андройд и есть в некотором роде линукс.... Вот хочу полноценный поставить, чтоб не зависить от интерпритатора Dalvik
<FOREvERz> а там что, open source? Oo
<|^DEMOSS^|> телефон у меня и так есть - самсунг дуос
<|^DEMOSS^|> в HTC DESIRE стоит андройд 2.3 - по сути смесь линукса, вирт машины далвика и явы
<[doctor]> еще бы они офис нормальный прикрутили
 * [doctor] вспоминает времена Abiword на maemo
<dmay> а вот где-б нынче мотороловские разеры прикупить? кроме как на китайских сайтегах?
<[doctor]> б/у на молотке?
<[doctor]> |^DEMOSS^|, а ты не пробовал там usb host сделать?
<|^DEMOSS^|> [doctor]:  пробовал - работает
<|^DEMOSS^|> только переходничек напрягает - и так шнурок длинный
<[doctor]> а переходник мама-мама?
<|^DEMOSS^|> нет - папа - мама
<|^DEMOSS^|> ой
<|^DEMOSS^|> да мама - мама
<[doctor]> то есть мама-мама на обычный шнурок навешивается и все?
<|^DEMOSS^|> да
<[doctor]> хм... надо тоже попробовать
<|^DEMOSS^|> можно флешки до 32 гигов подрубать
<|^DEMOSS^|> у тебя тоже дезайр ?
<[doctor]> базовый 2.3 или кастомная прошивка?
<|^DEMOSS^|> у тебя тоже дезайр ???
<[doctor]> у меня мотор milestone
<|^DEMOSS^|> ооо... 72** какой то там да ?
<[doctor]> не-не
<[doctor]> веха с хардварной клавой
<[doctor]> xt720 как-то не стал покупать, а сейчас думаю что зря
<|^DEMOSS^|> у меня кастом. - основа лидройда  ( 2.2-2.3) + ядро + скрипт на D2SD\APP2SD
<|^DEMOSS^|> нестандартная загрузка + музон взял из ( я программируемая клабер машина ) =))
<|^DEMOSS^|> моторы не стал брать в силу тормознутости и их непрогрессивности
<|^DEMOSS^|> + эран амолед меня добил окончательно
<[doctor]> ну протормузнутость я бы поспорил)
<[doctor]> да и в остальном я более чем на стороне мотора, жалко только что атрикса нет в россии
<|^DEMOSS^|> 1ггц+512 оперативки + амолед дисплей
<[doctor]> в моторе те же 1 ггц
<|^DEMOSS^|> ну и еще подкупает интернет 3-5 мегабит\сек по 3.5g
<[doctor]> ну это то не от железа зависит в общем то
<|^DEMOSS^|> еще бы nand внутреняя быстрая была - и аппарат убивал бы наповал вообще все что можно
<|^DEMOSS^|> от  модулей радиотракта и используемых смд элементов ( также их компоновки) зависит очень многое
<[doctor]> ну меня подкупила разница в цене+стекло+качество сборки при прочих технических равных
<|^DEMOSS^|> качество припояя и самой пайки, экранирование модулей и использование правильной разводки дорожек на плате
<|^DEMOSS^|> ты за сколько покупал ?
<[doctor]> 16к с лицензионной навигацией в подарок
<[doctor]> ессно ртс
<[doctor]> *рст
<|^DEMOSS^|> когда мне его подарили за работу  - он стоил 21 000 ( в январе вроде )
<[doctor]> ну вот... разница в 5-7к... при том что я не понял за что такая разница
<[doctor]> хотя я покупал всяко раньше, когда desire стоил под 23к
<|^DEMOSS^|> ну, я ориентировался еще на удобство и отсутствие софт-клавы ( основные кнопки искал хардварные )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, чего ты там про андроид дешевле $200 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, мой телефончик вполне крут с 2.3 андроидом
<|^DEMOSS^|> привет инквиз
<inkvizitor68sl> только пленку надо поменять бы
<inkvizitor68sl> а то уже скоро протру её до экрана =)
<[doctor]> я наоборот искал хардварную клаву
<|^DEMOSS^|> =)
<[doctor]> и нормальное стекло чтобы пленки не юзать
<inkvizitor68sl> дада... и клава хардварная есть =))
<|^DEMOSS^|> я тоже самое имел ввиду
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот стекло жалко всё равно
<FuryChaplain> я хочу поменять смарт на андроиде на нетбук, как думаете, стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя первый за пару месяцев вроде не сильно покоцался.... но за пару лет убил бы в говно
 * [doctor] не видит ни одной сферы применения нетбуков
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/128935/fd29a203 няшка
<[doctor]> модно и неюзабельно
<FuryChaplain> убунту поставить - круче чем андроид
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], чатеги
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], в кроватке
<[doctor]> inkvizitor68sl, пады, маемо
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], на айпедике печатать не так удобно
<[doctor]> дешевле и удобней
<inkvizitor68sl> маемо дороже нетбуков
<[doctor]> да?
<FuryChaplain> inkvizitor68sl: что за аппарат?
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее за ту цену, сколько N900 стоит - можно купить толковый нетбук, который будет тянуть hd1080
<[doctor]> n810 дороже нетбука?
<inkvizitor68sl> и игрушки года 2008го
<[Green]> вечер
<[doctor]> или для ssh надо что-то большее?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], ну n810 не рассматривается
<inkvizitor68sl> n900 только
<_GerarD_> Добрый вечер товарищи!
<[Green]> [doctor]: привет, какими судьбами?
<[doctor]> зря... я как раз не рассматриваю n900
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, highscreen (foxconn) Zeus
 * Sergey_IT пишет с нетбука - все устраивает
<[doctor]> [Green], так получилось..привет)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green], ку
<|^DEMOSS^|> у меня щас айпад валяется
<|^DEMOSS^|> я его ненавижу всеми силами души
<haliava> всем привет
<FuryChaplain> inkvizitor68sl: ну и как  оно? я хотел купить, так как дешевый, но экран не понравился
<|^DEMOSS^|> абсолютно негодная вещ.. По умиолчанию тока почту принимать и ютуб смотреть ( ну и музыка )
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: почему ненавидете?
<FuryChaplain>  |^DEMOSS^|: а что еще можно делать?
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: потомучто дорогой?
<[doctor]> у меня есть вполне рабочее решение... x201i... по размерам почти не уступает нетбуку а по возможностям более универсален... а для ssh мне n800 хватит
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, экран говно, но хардварная клава компенсирует его целиком и полностью
<|^DEMOSS^|> везде регаться, вписывать кредитную карту,  ничего не установить нормально. Только если джейл делать
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, ещё лучше сразу вторую батарейку купить
<|^DEMOSS^|> очень негибкая система
<[Green]> [doctor]: ясно, почаще бы получалось)
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, а так - шьёшь на 2.3 и у тебя отличнй аппарат
<[doctor]> угу.. у меня тоже айпедик валяется ... неюзабельная игрулина
<FuryChaplain> ясно, спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> FuryChaplain, лучше него пока видел только топовые
<inkvizitor68sl> тактильно - Nexus One хуже
<|^DEMOSS^|> yurau: цена - фигня. 64 гига сразу наполовину тока музыкой забивается....
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], а чем это n900 то плох? и n810 хорошо?
<|^DEMOSS^|> вот - нет слотов расширения под карты - еще 1 минус
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: я просто жду девайс с убунту
<[doctor]> inkvizitor68sl, разницей в цене)
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: наверно ноутбук куплю и дело с концом
<|^DEMOSS^|> yurau: ?? подробности ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], без 3G совсем плоха
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: нет подробностей
<|^DEMOSS^|> айпад с убунтой ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да и 128 памяти как бы...
<[doctor]> я увы не юзаю 3g
<yurau> |^DEMOSS^|: ну какой-н девайс
<[doctor]> то есть там где я нахожусь почти всегда есть wifi более чем... либо есть машинки в которые втыкается yota.. имхо 3g еще игрушка
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], 3g сам по себе не нужен. Но девайсы не поддерживающие 3g не поддерживают и hdspa
<inkvizitor68sl> а он очень неплох
<[doctor]> цена вопроса не устраивает пока что(.. а посмотреть быстро почту и жопореза хватит за глаза
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], ну там и жопореза нету)
<[doctor]> там есть wifi)
<|^DEMOSS^|> вот еслиб на айпад ставился бы линукс спокойно - я бы заюзал дебиан сквиз или арча
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], ага... и прощай батарейка зевсика хД
<[doctor]> ну...зевсег
<|^DEMOSS^|> хотя убунта тоже приспособлена более-менее
<|^DEMOSS^|> кстати при грамотном кастоме дезайра - его хватает на 2 дня )
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, нафиг мне маемо, если у меня зевс оО
<[doctor]> тут же все просто... мобильное решение с интернетом основное все же на андроиде... а дорогущий маемо на н900 я так и не понял зачем нужен, цена все ж не оправдана
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], n900 уже дешевый. Но нетбуки то всё равно дешевле
<[doctor]> |^DEMOSS^|, дык любой такой аппарат на 2 дня легко тянет
<|^DEMOSS^|> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> 6 900 руб.
<inkvizitor68sl> от 7 895 до 15 100 руб.
<|^DEMOSS^|> без кастома мне его хватало часов на 8
<[doctor]> но нетбук я не положу в карман
<|^DEMOSS^|> во во
<[doctor]> оно ж разные категории
<FuryChaplain> нетбук можно положить в сумку
<|^DEMOSS^|> за 14 000 можно асера взять. 6-9 часов + видяха
<[doctor]> а десктоп в машину)
<|^DEMOSS^|> халф лайф даже тянет
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], мы говорим про кроватные решения )
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же на нетбуке все же комфортнее, чем на педиках или мобилках
<[doctor]> кроватное решение это ThinkPad x201i
<[doctor]> и не только кроватное... поэтому все равно выигрышно по всем статьям в том числе по затратам
<inkvizitor68sl> хых\
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня есть для этого asus u35 jc
<inkvizitor68sl> он ещё более выигрышен
<[doctor]> вряд ли)
<inkvizitor68sl> там есть вторая видюха полноценная
<[doctor]> а зачем она?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], поставил на стол, подключил второй монитор - получил вполне мозный десктоп
<inkvizitor68sl> но это только для виндузятников, да хД
<FuryChaplain> asus u35 jc крут, хачу такой же
<[doctor]> Intel Core i3	2400 МГц Чипсет Intel® HM55 Express... и 13,3 экран?
<[doctor]> бррр
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], так 13.3 самое то
<[doctor]> да ну конечно... в кроватке слишком много, на столе мало
<[doctor]> с собой тооже не очень мобильно
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан, за 2 недели привыкаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> и он не такой тяжелый
 * [doctor] просто считает все что больше 12" уже не портативной техникой
<inkvizitor68sl> как нетбук с усиленной батареей весит
<[doctor]> ну да...2 кг это не тяжело)
<[doctor]> мне даже интересно сколько такое чудо стоит)
<[doctor]> что-то его уже не продают(
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], кого?
<[doctor]> ASUS U35JC
<inkvizitor68sl> во блин оО
<inkvizitor68sl> он только в ноябре же вышел вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> раскупили, ироды
<[doctor]> и почем он был в ноябре?
<FuryChaplain> 31 штука
<FuryChaplain> килорублей
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], за 27 с чем то я купил
<[doctor]> эмм..... тогда тем более не интересно... за 25 еще можно было бы
<[doctor]> и то вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> с учетом того, что  я не хотел ждать, а хотел именно пощупать на прилавке его
<inkvizitor68sl> так что брал в салоне
<[doctor]> THINKPAD X201i Core i3 27 390 руб с несопоставимой разницей в качестве
<[doctor]> про i5 я и не говорю
<FuryChaplain> дороже
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], про говновидео я тоже молчу =)
<[doctor]> на 390 рублей?
<[doctor]> ну мне этого говновидео хватает за глаза)
<FuryChaplain> видеокарта хуже
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Cell-Battery-ASUS-U35-U35JC-UL30A-A3B-A42-UL5-/320628147303?pt=Laptop_Batteries&hash=item4aa6ed4467#ht_2084wt_907 и вот такого для синкпада не найдешь )
<FuryChaplain> в наших краях больше чем 390 рублей
<[doctor]> inkvizitor68sl, уверен?
<inkvizitor68sl> 7200 то?
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же i5 все равно прожорлив
<[doctor]> а как ты думаешь сколько азус на этоу батарее проживет?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], около 15 часов в режиме чатег-браузер по wifi
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и часов 9-11 в режиме просмотра hd720
<[doctor]> просто у меня штатная батарея в х201i и на ней i5 живет по 5-6 часов
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня на штатной 8 живет, если видео не включать
<[doctor]> сколько на расширенной батарее проживет i3 не надо намекать? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас конструкция позволяет ставить ОЧЕНЬ большие батарейки =)
<[doctor]> да thinlpad'ы живут на своих батареях как остальные на расширенных... плюс разница в весе
<[doctor]> ну и качество сборки и материалы все равно такие больше никто не дает
<[doctor]> для меня это уже давно фактор№1
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно следующий буду макбукпро покупать
<inkvizitor68sl> с i7
<[doctor]> ну и пока чт только Thinkpad отработал 20 часов ;)
<[doctor]> а i7 же не айс процессор... зачем он нужен?
<[doctor]> оно ж слабое кастрато типа долго работающее... как атом)
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], 20 ? у hP есть модель, которая 32 часа отмолотила
<[doctor]> в слипмоде?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], i7 O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], это 4х ядерный монстр с VT и HT
<[doctor]> ты несколько не прав
<inkvizitor68sl> издеваешься0 ?
<[doctor]> есть разница между полновесными решениями и ноутбучными
<[doctor]> неа... не издеваюсь
<[doctor]> если это полновесный i7 то да, нет вопросов, но ноутбучные создавыались как пониженный вольтаж и производительность в угоду низкому энергопотреблению
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно ж мне проц нужен примерно в 933 мгц
<FuryChaplain> Thinkpad по-моему стал более ширпотребным в последнее время
<inkvizitor68sl> главное, чтобы ядер много было
<FuryChaplain> ядер много вредно, ядерный взрыв будет
<[doctor]> главное чтобы работало хорошо и справлялось с задачей)
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно все нужные приложения давно уже форкаются
<inkvizitor68sl> хром вон скушает ~100 ядер и не поморщится
<inkvizitor68sl> 96, точнее
<inkvizitor68sl> потом роняется
<FuryChaplain> :)
<FuryChaplain> кто ж ему даст
<FuryChaplain> ладно, я спать
<inkvizitor68sl> кто кто... виртуализация =)
<[doctor]> inkvizitor68sl, http://store.l-f-l.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?pg=prod&ref=43R9255&bd=lenovo&sd=thinkpad&md=x201i ;P
<inkvizitor68sl> 9 ячеек
<inkvizitor68sl> же
<inkvizitor68sl> просядет быстро
<[doctor]> да ну конечно)
<[doctor]> то есть по твоему 5400 в 6 ячейках сядут быстрее чем 4500 в 9 ячейках?
<[doctor]> кстати у ThinkPad'ов 12-cell 9600mAh
<[doctor]> точнее от 8800 до 9600
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], не сядут, а емкость просядет
<[doctor]> тут ведь вопрос когда и насколько это актуально
<[doctor]> да и в любом раскладе при более мощных батарейках и существенно более качественной работой с энергопотреблением конкурентов у синкпада как не было так и нет
<[doctor]> и подозреваю что и не будет
<[doctor]> хотя азусы хороши конечно... очень близко подобрались
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> синкпады опопсели в последнее время
<[doctor]> не думаю
<inkvizitor68sl> и корпуса стали скрипеть-хрустеть у новых моделей
<[doctor]> они сделали правильно решение... выпустили серию эдж
<[doctor]> что-то я не вижу скрипов в бизнес-линейке)
<[doctor]> как были лучшие магниевые корпуса и титановые петли так и остались
<inkvizitor68sl> пф =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и вес всё таки
<[doctor]> ээ... а что там с весом?
<[doctor]> есть что-то легче в этом сегменте?
<[doctor]> 1,4 кг это немного)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
 * inkvizitor68sl уже заинтерисовался
<[doctor]> просто очень многие путают популярную линейку Edge с бизнес-решениями и говорят что синкпады типа не те.... так эджи и стоят копейки и еще больше рвут конкурентов
<inkvizitor68sl> хд
<inkvizitor68sl> thinkpad 13.3 i3
<inkvizitor68sl> Заданным условиям не соответствует ни один товар.
<inkvizitor68sl> what the? ><
<[doctor]> для этого есть эджи)
<[doctor]> 13,3 попс)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня странный день
<inkvizitor68sl> бажанг тут оО
<[doctor]> они закрылпи линейку 13,3 на х300 вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> lenovo 13.3 edge i3 - пустота
<[doctor]> странно... впрочем меня 13,3 никогда не интересовал... странный и непонятный размер
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан
<inkvizitor68sl> 14 таскать уже неудобно
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот wide screen 1366х768 13.3 - самое то
<[doctor]> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 NUE2RRT-01972RG  Товара нет в продаже
<[doctor]> оно кончилось)
<inkvizitor68sl> ха
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поработать чтоли оО
<[doctor]> Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 13,3"/Athlon K325(1.3GHz)/2GB/250GB/HD4225/WiFi/Cam/Win7HB (красный)
<[doctor]> 16 690 руб. в наличии в XiTech
<[doctor]> =)... вполне себе конкурент любому нетбуку и переплюнет запросто
 * [doctor] курить и спать
<[doctor]> бб
<Sergey_IT> курить вредно, только что проверил...
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], это - проц по твоему) ?
 * [doctor] с особым удовольствием достает сигареты из пачки с надписью "обратитесь к врачу чтобы бросить курить"
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня инфаркты и инсульт (
<[doctor]> за эти деньги с такими параметрами конкурентов не очень много в любом случае)
<[doctor]> вполне себе проц, я такой ноут погонял у подруги, очень даже решение
<inkvizitor68sl> радеончег
<inkvizitor68sl> амд
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> VT то там есть хотя бы?
<[doctor]> ты слишком религиозен)
<[doctor]> хотя себе я такой конечно не куплю никогда
<inkvizitor68sl> вот вот =)
<[doctor]> ну я оптимальным считаю i5 на ноуте)
<[doctor]> и все же бизнес-линейку...зачем мне что-то еще
<Sergey_IT> какая разница что, главное, чтобы работало
<[doctor]> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> действительно =0
<inkvizitor68sl> надо себе диск на SSD уже сменить
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, не имеет значения
<inkvizitor68sl> а в 10.04 из коробки xrdp сервер заработал ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/150990/a2f9f1d8
<inkvizitor68sl> вот лол..
<[v-8]_jupiter> А под linux розработку skype заморозили?
<[doctor]> очень похоже на то
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ппц(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как то совсем грусно
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, наоборот хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, чего тебе в ней не хватает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Груповые видео звонки
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, они платные
<inkvizitor68sl> оно тебе точно надо?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да  с клиентами общаюсь(
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вообщемто оно круто что рекламы и всякой фигни нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<|^DEMOSS^|> да
<|^DEMOSS^|> наконец то
<|^DEMOSS^|> GPS заработал на прошивке RCmixHD_noSense
<|^DEMOSS^|> bnbncrfz cbkj
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все уйду спать. В осне буду сражатся с проприетарщино))
<inkvizitor68sl> чо молчим?
<_GerarD_> Привет всем!
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<_GerarD_> =)
<_GerarD_> Можете меня поздравить)
<_GerarD_> Мне сегодня 22
<inkvizitor68sl> _GerarD_, поздравляем
<inkvizitor68sl> _GerarD_, теперь ты взрослый
<inkvizitor68sl> _GerarD_, ты уже получаешь 40к в месяц?
<_GerarD_> Больше я получаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда точно взрослый, даю.
<inkvizitor68sl> да*
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.lanet.ua/tariffs.php
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, офигеть
<inkvizitor68sl> на украине дешевле, чем в мск в несколь раз(
<artus> есть такое дело , только гады кучкуютцо в городах (((
<BinaryBoy> why are all the vocals pitched down so low?
<inkvizitor68sl> BinaryBoy, hm?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-12
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ
<TheFalkorr> baronos[x]:     baronos | [04:48:18] воо не хитрыми движениями на 12,04 запустил и дропбокс)
<TheFalkorr> baronos[x]: установить наутилус-дропбокс и запустить?
<Cuba_013> доброе утро все
<Cuba_013> всем
<User332[web]> людииии! выручайте
<User332[web]> сервер с убунту интернет не раздает
<User332[web]> после установки обновлений
<|rapidsp|> как там...
<|rapidsp|> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User332[web]> хотя бы запрос гуглу подскажите
<|rapidsp|> займись нормальной локализацией проблемы, а не воплями
<User332[web]> стоит убунту сервер 2.6.32-39. Вчера ночью я его перезагрузил после обновлений(почти год уже просил),...
<User332[web]> дальше sudo apt-get update и sudo apt-get upgrade
<User332[web]> делал это по ssh через один из компьютеров (подключался к нему по тим вьюверу) Теперь интернет есть только на этом компе. остальные воткнутые даже в тот же роутер сети не видят
<User332[web]> локалки тоже
<Cuba_013> =)
<User332[web]> есть идеи?
<|rapidsp|> ну сделай еще sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<|rapidsp|> а так с клиентов проверяй для начала есть ли пинг до сервера
<User332[web]> нету
<chapt> а ifconfig что выдает на клиентских машинах?
<chapt> айпишники по dhcp выдавались?
<User332[web]> сейчас посмотрю
<chapt> ну и сравни что выдает ifconfig  на той машине на которой с сетью все норм
<|rapidsp|> просто корректно ли обновлять через год без dist-upgrade?
<User332[web]> ну тут клиенты под вин так что ipconfig и кроме как рабочей машине как я понял никому айпишник не выдал
<User332[web]> тут есть странный параметр автонастройка ipv4-адреса и айпишник какой то не локальный
<|rapidsp|> service isc-dhcp-server restart
<|rapidsp|> или как там 10.04
<NoOova> Господа подскажите что может быть
<NoOova> гном шел после через некоторое время после перезагрузки начинает очень лагать при входе в меню причем лагает не каждый раз а иногда. закономерностей не выявил
<NoOova> Nvidia 280 (nvidia-updates),  ubuntu 11.10, gnome-shell 3.2.1
<|rapidsp|> User332[web]: скорее всего dhcp другой установился
<|rapidsp|> конфиги надо копировать в /etc и в /etc/defaults
<User332[web]> dpkg -l | grep dhcp выдал dhcp-client dhcp-common
<User332[web]> тишина блин. с dnsmasq может кто помочь?
<chapt> |rapidsp| он 10.04 использует, LTS  же, долгая поддержка
<chapt> User332[web]: н7у так у тебя же сервера нету, как я понимаю )
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/htranslations/139774/
<TheFalkorr> эээээпичненько
<User332[web]_> chapt, dnsmasq вроде как сервер
<chapt> User332[web]_: я про DHCP
<User332[web]_> и про долгую поддержку было к чему? dist-upgrade?
<chapt> угу
<chapt> смысл сейчас с LTS сползать, через полтора месяца следующий выйдет
<chapt> с 5летним саппортом к томуже
<User332[web]_> Разработанный для небольших сетей Dnsmasq является кэширующим DNS, а также DHCP и TFTP-сервером
<User332[web]_> цитат с первой же ссылки
<User332[web]_> может от со сквид в конфликте
<User332[web]_> они же оба кеширующие
<User332[web]_> при наборе dnsmasq он говорит что ип занят
<User332[web]_> адрес влреади ин юзе
 * TheFalkorr не понимает, зачем нужно было обновлять систему после года паузы...
<TheFalkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<TheFalkorr> User332[web]_: прокури логи апта и узнай, какие конфиги обновились после апдейта
<TheFalkorr> User332[web]_: затем смотри что в них изменилось и настраивай
<User332[web]_> никогда не соблюдал это правило) так же неинтересно)
<User332[web]_> TheFalkorr, а где эти логи
<TheFalkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<TheFalkorr> ну что тут сказать. ССЗБ
<User332[web]_> да я все равно незнаю что там изменилось, не я все это ставил и настраивал
<User332[web]_> ссзб?
<TheFalkorr> ну значит звони тому, кто ставил
<User332[web]_> он уволился год назад ихз где его сейчас искать
<User332[web]_> я уже незнаю что делать(  у нас работа стоит
<chapt> ну почитай маны про dnsmasq
<chapt> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<TheFalkorr> chapt: человек ставил эксперименты на рабочей машине, не зная, что он делает.господи, хоть бы его уволили.
<NoOova> User332[web]_: тебе что сделать то нужно
<NoOova> днс сервер пробросить?
<NoOova> ставь бинд с форвардингом других нсок
<NoOova> 2 строки в конфиге прописать
<chapt> NoOova он при обновлении дхцп уронил
<NoOova> гыыыыы
<NoOova> :)
<NoOova> и вся сеть упала?
<|rapidsp|> для начала обновление таки заверщить
<User332[web]_> ага блин наблюдать систем рестарт реквиред и написать sudo reboot  просто мего эксперимент
<chapt> вот вот ) причем обновлял по ssh через тимвьювер ))
<User332[web]_> угу вся. кроме одного компа
<NoOova> ага это всеравно что по ссх написать echo "iptables -t filter -A PREROUTING -j DROP" > /etc/rc.local
<NoOova>  тока эффект не стороцентный
<NoOova> 50 на 50
<NoOova> как на хабре было
<NoOova>  [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo «You're live»
<|rapidsp|> а так конфиги dhcpd должны теперь называться isc-dhcp и вся недолга
<TheFalkorr> @voice NoOova
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: в чем дело?
<|rapidsp|> команды ls и cp спасут отца :)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ты понимаешь, что человек, не знающий ничего и устраивающий обновления может и ввести твою команду
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: тем более, что ты не сказал, что оно опасно
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ты прав. не подумал
<NoOova> ну оно не так уж и опасно
<NoOova> 1 к 6
<User332[web]_> у меня если честно уже мозг не соображает. Суть в том что есть сервер на убунту 10.04, на нем стоит сквид, хавп, днсмаск и самба. один комп все прекрасно видит, подключается. Остальные даже локалку не видят. говорят неопознаная сеть
<TheFalkorr> типо компенсация? если выпадет и его уволят - сможет пойти в лотерею поиграть, ибо ему идет цифра?:)
<User332[web]_> ну я уже на чужом опыте один раз убедился что нельзя вводить все подрят
<|rapidsp|> User332[web]_:  один комп просто не перезагружался наверное еще и имеет свой ИП
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: безобидный прикол. sudo rm -f `which sudo`
<NoOova> блин можно же столько всего напирдумывать
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: только не тут:)
<User332[web]_> не уволят. я один прграммист на всю лабораторию, и я сейчас очень нужен
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: лучше бы ты эту энергию на помощь сообществу направл
<NoOova>  :(){ :|:& };:
<NoOova> во мое любимое изтой статьи
<NoOova> если е нажать Ctrl+C через 5 секунд то уже ничего не поможет
<NoOova> *не нажать
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: вилкобадабумка?
<User332[web]_> |rapidsp| именно так
<Cuba_013> кто нить в курсе. phpldapadmin на английском или можно русский включить?
<|rapidsp|> User332[web]_: ну так чини dhcp
<NoOova> Cuba_013: можно
<User332[web]_> |rapidsp|, с радостью но незнаю как
<chapt> User332[web]_: блин тебе жы ссыль давал, плюс на канале уже народ написал как
<chapt> что нужно переименовать конфиги
<chapt> ну или воткни всем статику и не делай тут никому мозг )
<|rapidsp|> User332[web]_: что говорит sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart ?
<Cuba_013> еще бы узнать как это сделать
<User332[web]_> unrecognized service
<|rapidsp|> User332[web]_: ls -l /etc/init.d |grep dhcp
<User332[web]_> ничего
<chapt> так у него же через dnsmasq  же айпи раздавались, вроде так он говорил
<|rapidsp|> аа...
<|rapidsp|> ну тады хз
<User332[web]_> имено так
<chapt> а что в /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<NoOova> а что такое dnsmasq вообще? это не днспроски разве?
<chapt> http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/dnsmasq-man.html - ну если судить по этому то еще и дхцп север
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Failed!
<sharikoff> тест кодировки
<TheFalkorr> потянет
<User583[web]> привет всем!
<User332[web]_> chapt, а как скопипастить из консоли
<User583[web]> помогите пожалста с меню в гноме, как его редактировать можно?
<Kyshtynbai> ctrl+shift+c?
<chapt> ctrl+insert  вроде как
<User583[web]> или все уже на юнити?
<chapt> гном третий?
<User583[web]> ага
<TheFalkorr> baronos[x]: проснись, сына. это к тебе
<chapt> не, я второй пользую, во втором ПКМ по панели с меню, изменить меню
<User583[web]> а вот в третьем что левой, что правой, ничего не помогает:(
<User332[web]_> http://paste.pro/5145072
<User332[web]_> может реально просто бинд поставить?
<TheFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3214608_700b_v1.jpg оооох щи
<TheFalkorr> колготки зачетненькие
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr крестики раздаешь?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: благо что не нолики:)
<sharikoff> эт да..
<TheFalkorr> чет хотца чегот эпичного устроить
<Amblnb> Глобальный здец?
<TheFalkorr> хотя б
<User583[web]> так никто про gnome 3 незнает?
<SergeyIT> а что это?
<Amblnb> Слышал немного
<User583[web]> оболочка linux
<Demar> Гном 3? не не слышал
<Amblnb> аа
<User583[web]> как меню редактировать не знаешь?
<Amblnb> Используй ящик
<User583[web]> какой ящик?
<Amblnb> Добавить на панель / ящик
<Amblnb> А вообще там должно быть Система / Центр управления Гномом
<Amblnb> Может быть в третьем можно заказать белоснежку )
<User583[web]> панелей/ящиков не нашел, цупа гнома тоже нет:(
<Amblnb> Панель, это полоска с какой-то стороны экрана, на ней жмакай правой кнопкой манипулятора мышЪ
<User583[web]> неа, ноль реакции
<Amblnb> Тогда ставь гном 2, там это есть
<Amblnb> Кажись он поставил ))
<TheFalkorr> так
<fx_> re
<fx_> ку
<fx_> ку
<fx_> invalid URL prefix in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:71 эта строка proxy_pass 127.0.0.1:1337;
<fx_> пояему неправильно?
<fx_> почему*
<in9_> Установил ubuntu 11.10, проблемы с видеокартой radeon hd6870 (r6870). При перетаскивании окошек подтормаживает. Что можно сделать?
<fx_> in9_: дрова поставить
<in9_> fx_: проприетарные стоят
<Amblnb> Убрать эфекты
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: кстать а у тя на знц как время выставлено?
<in9_> Amblnb: смысл такой картой пользоваться?
<fx_> in9_: ну терпи лаги
<in9_> fx_: это решение проблемы? :) или здесь все на nvidia сидят?
<SergeyIT> in9_, жди 12.04
<fx_> у меня вообще карта отсутствует
<Amblnb> in9_: Ну тогда как на кде уменьш качество, если гном это умеет
<user1323> люди...помогите поднять dhcp. мозг уже офф. ничего не понимаю
<|rapidsp|> сделай мозг "он"
<in9_> *вытащил видеокарту, выкинул*
<Amblnb> Есть же ме
<user1323> легко сказать
<fx_> а есть консольные редакторы
<fx_> чтоб как блокнот
<fx_> можно было кусками выделять вырезать и тд
<Amblnb> нано
<in9_> где самописные драйвера можно найти?
<chapt> user1323: ты не поверишь, но http://goo.gl/2htZV
<user1323> chapt, я с половины девятого из него не вылезаю
<SergeyIT> всего то?... к майским праздникам разьерешься
<SergeyIT> *б
<Amblnb> А надо было по выданым ссылкам лазить
<fx_> http://paste.pro/5145077 че не так в настройках
<fx_> выдает Welcome to nginx!
<fx_> и хоть ты тресни
<user1323> побуду дхцп, пойду ip адреса раздавать(
<fx_> прописал ip
<fx_> заработал
<Amblnb> Пробелов больше чем текста. Всегда удивляло преобретение более мощного железа ради большего количества мусора.
<chapt> user1323: ты его вообще запускал? что пишет
<chapt> точнее что ставишь то?
<user1323> chapt, это я все еще со своим днсмаск ипусь. Пытался поставить бинд
<user1323> из этого ничего не вышло
<chapt> аааа, так это ты, ну тебе уже ссылки же давали
<user1323> да я уже хренову тучу всего перепробовал. уже и не помню что делал то
<user1323> chapt, самое страшное что стало еще хуже.
<user1323> теперь я еще и внешнюю сеть не вижу
<Amblnb> Первое правило научного тыка. Не работает, верни обратно.
<user1323> вот я и пытаюсь сейчас
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, это околонаучного... научного - не работает, начни сначала
<TheFalkorr> научно - не работает - ты винова - сделай вдоль. остальное от лукавого
<Amblnb> В любом случае надо попасть в начальную точку
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: сначала было слово...и слово это было "hello world"
<Amblnb> Я не матиматик, но..
<Amblnb> .. это фраза из двух слов
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, до этого слова куча всего было
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: эт в аналоговом языке два слова.а в бинарном - это одно длинное слово из нулей  иединиц
<Amblnb> Бинарного языка нет, есть бинарная передача информации.
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: еретик!
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: а по каковски по твоему терминаторы матерились?
 * Amblnb старающийся заметить все вариации
<Amblnb> или учесть
<Amblnb> Ну исходя из США, они естественно использовали их суржик в бинарном виде.
<Amblnb> Хотя троичная логи вроде как во многих аспектах лучше двоичной.
<Amblnb> Чувствую, тут уже складывается очередная серия теории большого взрыва )
<TheFalkorr> не.пока только тред с тегом [вещества]
<chapt> а что такое слово?
<TheFalkorr> chapt: текстовый редактор от мелкого и мягкого?
<Cuba_013> кто нить знает как включить русский на phpldapadmin
<chapt> TheFalkorr: это уже частный случай, да и имя собственное
<Amblnb> Cuba_013: От этого пхп русским не станет.
<Cuba_013> мне на оболочку браузерскую надо
<Cuba_013> она два языка поддерживает. английский и французский
<Amblnb> Ну с помощью гугла, можно добавить ещё несколько десятков языков. Только он не различает, что можно, а что нет переводить.
<SergeyIT> ставь французский - гламурненько будет
<fx_> офигенная помощь всегда на канале)
<in9_> кому интересно, ручная переустановка проприетарных драйверов из консоли помогла ^^
<fx_> in9_: поздравляю
<in9_> а нет, не помогла :(
<fx_> не поздравляю
<fx_> хотя нет, поздравляю
<in9_> fx_: с чем?
<in9_> fx_:все-таки подозрение, что unity кривой
<fx_> in9_: ты все еще можешь увидеть как разлетаются запчасти от твоей карточки
<in9_> fx_: очень остроумно ;)
<Amblnb> Скорее дорого
<fx_> как в конфигах nginx объединить две переменные, то есть аналогию с php там $a1.$a2
<SergeyIT> fx_, а какой скрипт в конфиге используется?
<fx_> root /home/user/sites/$subdomain
<fx_> мне надо чтобы root /home/user/sites/$subdomain.blabla
<fx_> )
<fx_> как выйти с канала?
<brestows> quit
<brestows> наверно
<fx_> brestows: попробовал вот
<fx_> с сервера вышел
<Lex_S> с канала - /part
<fx_> Lex_S: спасибо
<Lex_S> baronos: починили инет)
<Lex_S> думаю твоё радио тоже должно работать
<baronos> Lex_S: хехе, хорошая новость))
<Lex_S> да не говори
<Lex_S> меня вчера даже с проксей в свн не пускало
<TheFalkorr> эт что у вас за гуумнопровайдер?
<Lex_S> ростелеком\ютк
<Lex_S> вчера у них там чтото массово сломалось
<TheFalkorr> аааа.тада не удивительно
<Lex_S> ибо кроме чятика и асечки ничё не работало
<Lex_S> и то токана фринод зашло)
<TheFalkorr> резервный канал - алдминская мобилка
<baronos> TheFalkorr: поставил дропбокс на 12,04?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: сразу.
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<TheFalkorr> и все
<baronos> хехе)
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: помнится раньше у них частенько совсем падал инет в пятницу вечером и поднимался в понедельник утром, вот это было весело)
<User332[web]> люди. не отсылайте к гуглу, ато я еле еле вернул хотя бы как было
<SergeyIT> а ты был в гугле?
<Lex_S> ))))
<TheFalkorr> у них круто
<TheFalkorr> офис удобный
<TheFalkorr> даже американские горки есть
<TheFalkorr> маленькие
<chapt> да да да и сауна с бильярдом
<User332[web]> для тех кто еще не в курсе. Есть сервер на убунту 10.04 с днсмаск. Требуется нладить расдачу ип и интернета
<User332[web]> даже если я прописываю статический ип то все равно нет выхода в инет
<chapt> для тех кто не в курсе, еще с утра была дана ссылка http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<chapt> но поциент её успешно игнорирует
<Irvingel> помогите плиз, где настраивается прилипание окон? чтоб разворачивалось на пол экрана у правой и левой границ и на весь экран сверху?
<User332[web]> она у меня уже с утра открыта. прочту еще раз повнимательнее но не думаю что поможет.
<SergeyIT> тогда выброси комп в окно - он тебе не нужен
<Irvingel> в компизе как этот пункт меню называется?
<chapt> если настроить инет в соответствии с рекомендациями по этой ссылке все прекрасно заработает
<chapt> *настроить сеть на раздачу инета
<Irvingel> хелп плиз....
<Irvingel> как настраивается прилипание окон к краям? (с изменением размера на пол экрана)
<fx_> у кого нить в фф стоит веб девелопер?
<schneeflocke> стоит вроде
<schneeflocke> а что
<fx_> да у меня чет направляющие не работают
<schneeflocke> fx_, если чесно я фф давно не пользуюсь, остался со старых времен
<schneeflocke> так что если напомнишь что такое направляющие то могу глянуть работают ли они у меня )
<fx_> http://s1.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2012/03/3c1b7702e853dee588136b025dab62d9.png
<fx_> посути полоска должна появится
<fx_> которую таскать можно
<fx_> вертикальная или горизонтальная
<schneeflocke> чего то тоже не вижу
<schneeflocke> правда я ток проснулся, есть кнопки добавить их но нажимаю и ничего не происходит
<fx_> таже фигня
<total__> добрый день
<total__> Есть люди которые смогли подружить вед камеру и тв-тюнер в 11,10. На гуглил только устаревшие инструкции. И подскажите где искать фаилы аудио-устройств в /dev
<total__> подскажите плиз
<schneeflocke> втыкаешь вебкамеру, у тебя появляется /dev/videoX
<schneeflocke> запускаешь любую прогу которая для работы с вебкамерой. Если для трансляции в сеть то рулит флюмоушн
<total__> проблема вот в чем, если вед камера подключена к усб порту, то твтаим отказывается запускаться. Чтение конфигурации из /home/total/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<total__> Found "Webcam C170 : USB Audio (hw:2,0)" и закрывается
<schneeflocke> не могу ничего про твтайм сказать, не пользовался
<[Raiden]> total__:  где искать фаилы аудио-устройств в /dev  - прям тут и искать.   Должно появиться video0 или 1 если ещё твтюнер есть или другое устройство
<total__> да это-то понят, а аудио где?
<User296[web]> Не устанавливаются пакеты LAMP Сообщение терминала: Некоторые пакеты невозможно аутентифицировать Новую версию Убунты не предлагать. Железо не потянет.
<Lex_S> в /dev/snd ?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], да там проблема вроде другая - если одновременно включен тьюнер и вебкам, то tvtime не работает
<andrex> User296[web]: установи все ключи к репам, или снеси свою ультемате винду
<andrex> apt-get update покажет каких ключей не хватает
<andrex> и репы все включи
<andrex> всем здрасти xD
<noyabr> сейчас доходят сообщения?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Это в общем-то не проблема. Тостаточно запустить tvtime с  --help
<[Raiden]> там можно устройство указать
<noyabr> помошь нужна) периодически пропадает звук в xubuntu. иногда (редко) помогает перезагрузка
<User296[web]> адреса реп плиз, я думаю что те что есть старые в хлам
<zloeYXO> Добрый день.
<andrex> User296[web]: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<andrex> старые репы, смешно
<zloeYXO> Не кто не знает, возможно настроить nagios что бы он пинговал соседний компьютер, arping'ом?
<User296[web]> сгенерировал! после слеша многоточие убирать?
<User296[web]> пример : deb http://....archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ -security main restricted universe multiverse
<[Raiden]> идешь в источники, там есть кнопка по умолчанию, давишь и ок. И у тебя будут дефолтные репы
<[Raiden]> или что тебе конкретно надо?
<[Raiden]> многоточие тут не надо
<baronos> User296[web]: страну выбери Россия к примеру и не будет этих точек
<User296[web]> у меня U9.10 надо поставить LAMP
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> и ещё они удивляются что репы старые
<wapmorgan> conky при сворачивании всех окон (ctrl + d) в openbox тоже сворачивается. Есть ли способ это предотвратить?
<wapmorgan> точнее, win + d
<User296[web]> Железо в общеобразовательной школе, нового еще не скоро будет
<andrex> User296[web]: 9.10 не поддерживается ьольше, савь какуюнибудь lubuntu или с нетинстала ченибудь по новее
<Lex_S> чёнить типа lts
<andrex> User296[web]: чё там за железо то хоть пень 3 есть?
<SergeyIT> так может 10.04? Она мало от 9.10 отличается по ресурсам
<User296[web]> десятка уже не ставится
<Lex_S> попробуй alternate верситю
<Lex_S> версию*
<[Raiden]> и новее не чоень-то отличаются. юнити2д  или гном3 фоллбк не тяжелее чем гном2
<andrex> lubuntu или нетинстал
<zloeYXO> извините
<zloeYXO> меня видно хоть?
<[Raiden]> видно
<andrex> не я невижу, бинокль забыл)
<zloeYXO> вопрос про нагиос не сюда?
<[Raiden]> может и сюда, но наверное не знает никто
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши
<Lex_S> просто не проснулись ещё те, кто может ответить на твой вопрос
<zloeYXO> ясно
<User296[web]> Я поставил эту страничку в закладки, вернусь не скоро
<Lex_S> okay
<SergeyIT> хоть бы железо описал....
<Lex_S> зачем? это ж канал убунты
<Lex_S> тут всё должно само угадываться и настраиваться
<zloeYXO> )
<_d4vid> re..
<brestows> мы все тут уже давно телепаты и одесские психологи а значит мы все уже знаем...
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну вот ругал deepin linux, а он вкусные приложения делает http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/use-linux-deepin-screenshot-tool-deepin.html
<zloeYXO> мстят
<[Raiden]> Ну, надеюсь мест ьих съест, а нормальыне выживут )
<[Raiden]> простите ,ляпнул читая текст в другом окне, а тут тольк омстят прочел )  Получилось хз что.
<_d4vid> ^^
<_d4vid> [Raiden], я починил
<_d4vid> [Raiden], тепер у меня работает аплоад
<[Raiden]> поздр
<_d4vid> сüасибо
<_d4vid> *спасибо
<zloeYXO> поздр
<zloeYXO> ты завёл меня в заблуждение
<brestows> народ вопрос на чем написан демон Deluge ?
<_d4vid> /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged -d
<_d4vid> на питоне
<brestows> я думал только gui на питоне :)
<brestows> ладно буду думать :)
<[Raiden]> как надоест думать ,попробуй трансмишен или qbittorent
<[Raiden]> )
<brestows> не то думаю :) о чем ты подумал, я хочу GUI  написать для deluge под кеды
<brestows> так как мне очень уж он нравится и его демон работает с очень замечательно парсилкой rss
<_d4vid> [Raiden], чем он хорош? я например кторентом пользуюсь
<vamadir> А не подскажите как написать и на чем, дополнение для firefox?
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня нет претензий к кторенту, по крайней мере в лин версии.
<brestows> vamadir: http://how2.org.ua/art/80
<[Raiden]> просто так вышло что я другим пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> есть опция качать блои последовательно, для предпросмотра. Я правда пользовался 1 раз
<[Raiden]> блоки
<_d4vid> [Raiden], ясно
<_d4vid> [Raiden], спасибо
<vamadir> <brestows> спасибо. Но это слишком сложно :)
<brestows> ты спросил я ответил :) любое программирование сложно :)
<vamadir> А нет у кого нить ссылки на использование iframe не хочу отображать во фрйме всю страницу. А только часть.
<_d4vid> у меня ябитторрент не стартует :(
<_d4vid> кубитторретн
<vamadir> <brestows> Слушай, У меня проблема с реализацией одной идеи.  Короче есть сайт на забугорном языке, хочу сделать перевод сайта на русский. Хотел реализовать через плагин фаирфокса, но что то сложновато. Потом подумалось
<vamadir> что это можно сделать через iframe. Может есть идеи?
<_d4vid> [Raiden], ошибка странная у меня при старте кыбитторрента
<_d4vid> Couldn't set environment variable...
<_d4vid> qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7sessionC1ERKNS_11fingerprintEii
<_d4vid> как лечить?
<us12> подскажите подалуйста как grub-ом увидеть вин7
<brestows> us12: под ubuntu в терминале sduo update-grub
<brestows> sudo update-grub
<us12> brestows: ненаходит он её(
<brestows> vamadir: ты хочешь сделать аналог сайта или тупо вешать переводы статей 7
<us12> загрузчик винды тоже уже пробовал восстановить из установочного диска
<brestows> us12: а она стоит *
<us12> (с)
<brestows> значит что то не то винт подключен ?
<us12> brestows: всмысле?
<brestows> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<brestows> короче в темрина выполни sudo update-grub и результат работы команды сюда http://paste.pro и сслыку дай
<us12> это мне было? [15:22] <brestows> значит что то не то винт подключен ?
<brestows> посмотрим что он там не наход
<brestows> ну да
<SergeyIT> us12, где и что стоит?
<vamadir> <brestows> хочу сделать перевод сайта, но на своем сайте. Но тянутся все будет с оригинала, подменяя текс в некоторых местах (только в определенных).
<brestows> тебе
<_d4vid> [Raiden], ты откудова качал свой клиент?
<brestows> ну это уже тебе к php java программистам я тут не шарю я на С++ Qt могу и не более
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa
<SergeyIT> так и на С++ можно
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qbittorrent
<us12> brestows: paste.ubuntu.com/880319/
<_d4vid> Couldn't set environment variable...
<_d4vid> qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7sessionC1ERKNS_11fingerprintEii
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> Имеешь ввиду подмену текста?
<_d4vid> вот ета ошибка у меня
<SergeyIT> vamadir, да
<_d4vid> незнаю как лечить :(
<us12> SergeyIT: http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/12/0312/h_1331558789_6287152_4b409d5327.png
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> а если сайт на JSON?
<zloeYXO> nagios не кто не настраивал?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а что это?
<vamadir> JavaScript Object Notation
<zloeYXO> жааль
<us12> _d4vid: qbforums.shiki.hu/index.php?topic=344.0
<us12> brestows: есть идеи?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> Там меню на ява. Мне грубо говоря надо чтоб только оно переводилось и все. А остальное было без именений. Если запустить гугл переводчик через фаирфокс он вообще все переводит и коряво. А я хочу сам сделать перевод
<vamadir> под определенный сайт
<brestows> us12: когда выполняешь команду винт с windows подключен ?
<us12> brestows: да
<us12> _d4vid: в гугле это есть вроде
<_d4vid> всё починил..
<[Raiden]> теперь ты знаешь что значит иметь жигули
<_d4vid> надо было либу откатить до нати версии и всё запустилось ^
<us12> brestows: мб руками в grub написать винду?
<brestows> us12:  это не прокатит
<brestows> сейчас там все сложнее
<SergeyIT> vamadir, ради перевода столько мучаться...
<_d4vid> как запретить пакет обновлятся?
<_d4vid> из консоли
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> просто я хочу сделать перевод для торговой полощадки(китай)
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<[Raiden]> тут можно узнать как руками
<us12> brestows: может попробовать ещё раз сделать Bootrec.exe /FixMbr Bootrec.exe /FixBoot ?
<brestows> года ты востанавливаешь загрузчик win он убивает grub
<SergeyIT> vamadir, о... господи (
<us12> brestows: ну так с grub-ом я потом справлюсь. щя попробую )
<brestows> ye ghj,eq
<SergeyIT> us12, может mbr сохранить для начала?
<us12> SergeyIT: а она потом не востановиться с диска, если что?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> кажись ты меня не совсем правильно понял. Есть тарговая площадка taobao.com она чисто для китая. А хочу сделать плагин или сайт обложку которая будет натягиваться на оригинал но только с русским переводом
<[Raiden]> в след раз винду всегда ставьте на первый раздел
<[Raiden]> это решает массу всевозможных гемороев в будущем
<fx_> а можно на полочку
<fx_> для красоты
<SergeyIT> vamadir, да  я понял...
<fx_> это решает еще больше проблем
<SergeyIT> а лучше вин на отдельный диск
<_d4vid> ура получилось
<_d4vid> ^^
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> только как реализовать я не знаю. так как навыков програмирования нет. Только знание китайского :(
<fx_> vamadir: curl парсишь основные данные, и вставляешь в свой шаблон
<fx_> не сложно но муторно
<vamadir> <fx_> зачем парсить и набирать не нужную базу данных, когда мне надо перевести только меню и несколько строк?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, там одна страница?
<fx_> SergeyIT: нет
<fx_> vamadir: ну тогда через js ищешь слово/блок и заменяешь на свое
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а страницы ведь могут динамически меняться... то есть парсить придется и url'ы менять еще
<vamadir> <fx_> во, а подробнее как?
<fx_> ну плагином например
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> мне надо только заголовки менять и именна ссылок
<vamadir> <fx_> не кинешь ссылку на примеры? или инфо
<fx_> ну ищи на тему расширения для chrome, firefox
<fx_> vamadir: там просто у тя возможность будет подключить свой js файл  к сайту
<vamadir> <fx_> хм.. теоритически я могу к любому сайту так сделать?
<fx_> да
<SergeyIT> vamadir, сегодня кто-то кидал http://how2.org.ua/art/80
<fx_> ну если у тя расширение установлено будет в браузере
<_d4vid> [Raiden], у меня проблемы с торрентом короче после открытия или добавления файла торрент клиент вырубается. почему так?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> да, я смотрел. Но это немного не то
<fx_> с хромом просто
<fx_> в фф непомню
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: без понятия
<vamadir> <fx_> а с хромом как?
<_d4vid> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<_d4vid> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/david/.config/ibus/bus
<_d4vid> qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent12torrent_infoC1ERKN5boost11filesystem210basic_pathISsNS2_11path_traitsEEE
<vamadir> <fx_> ну хоть какойто примерчик
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: в хомпапке нету файлов принадлежащих руту?  Если есть, то сделай sudo chown  david:david  /home/david  -R
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> шас попробую..
<[Raiden]> у меня нормально пашет
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> не помогло
<_d4vid> ты обновлялся?
<[Raiden]> ну и вообещ сам смотри. глчит или не нравится - не используй
<_d4vid> у тебя последняя версия?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, в гугеле - как писать дополнения для firefox
<[Raiden]> 2.9.5
<fx_> создаешь файл manifest такого рода
<fx_> vamadir: http://paste.pro/5145102
<fx_> vamadir: подробнее тут
<vamadir> спасибо, пойду копать
<fx_> vamadir: создаешь рядом script.js
<_d4vid> придётся пересесть на кторрент :(
<_d4vid> ехх
<fx_> vamadir: со своим содержимым, упаковываешь все и все
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: Похоже какой-то баг есть https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/878036
<[Raiden]> но я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> там пишут You're using libtorrent-rasterbar from a repo and qBittorrent from another repo and you have a version mismatch.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://paste.org.ru/?v1jg5i
<_d4vid> у меня такая же..
<_d4vid> ладно я пересел на кторрент
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если словлю проблему может тоже перейду, но пока нет
<_d4vid> ^^
<baronos> _d4vid: aria2c и нет проблем ;)
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке тут сравнил минт кде эдишен +  4.8.1 и кубунту 12.04  дейлибилд.  Жор ресурсов одинаков.    Разница только  в дефолтных настройках юзера и штук 5 валлпаперов своих напихали )
<[Raiden]> ну и установщик софта разный в минте свой, в кубунте muon
<_d4vid> у меня мята
<_d4vid> всё отлично пашет
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а вдруг это причина неработы кубиторента и проблема с итмажес...
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли
<_d4vid> да нет
<_d4vid> итмажес работает ведь
<_d4vid> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331561763_1520831_509488323d.jpeg вот
<zloeYXO> nagios не кто не настраивал?
<TheFalkorr> http://moviesascode.net/
<sharikoff> zloeYXO: я настраивал и больше нехочу =)
<_d4vid> <zloeYXO> http://448dmg.ru/nagios-na-ububnu-218
<zloeYXO> нее
<zloeYXO> я его тоже настроил
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: )
<zloeYXO> но у меня запарка при попытки настроить его что бы он пинговал по арп
<zloeYXO> не кто не сталкивался?
<_d4vid> <zloeYXO> http://www.koders.com/perl/fid50FEB73AF94792A7D0112C41BC419C3303D4AD99.aspx
<_d4vid> тулза
<_d4vid> для етого
<_d4vid> плагин тоесть
<_d4vid> <zloeYXO> http://alguienenlafisi.blogspot.com/2011/05/ping-arp-en-nagios.html
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: некоторые фильмы гениальны
<zloeYXO> в том и прикол )
<zloeYXO> я их уже использовал. и сам написал конфиги
<zloeYXO> а фигу
<_d4vid> значит что то ты не так делаешь.. попробуй как в гайде
<_d4vid> http://alguienenlafisi.blogspot.com/2011/05/ping-arp-en-nagios.html тут
<zloeYXO> пробую
<SergeyIT> !nick > Pante59
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: обновления компиз плагинов пришло
<[Raiden]> обещаяю порт под линукс https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=59780L3pq68
<[Raiden]> ют
<TheFalkorr>    - Fix compiz spending about 51% of its CPU time in CompRegion
<TheFalkorr>       construction/destruction
<TheFalkorr> годно
<[Raiden]> и во тчего-то ещё на движке хл2 ,  http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/first-person-3d-adventure-game-dear.html
<TheFalkorr> ооооо
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: юнити 5.6
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, значит еще багов добавится )
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: сейчас все релизы багфиксы
<zloeYXO> можно ещё глупый вопрос?)
<[Raiden]> http://gitweb.compiz.org/?o=age  - 4 недели назад что-то правили. Возможно компиз ещё не умер, а только захворал.
<[Raiden]> Ну или будет жить только уже как детище канониал
<[Raiden]> тут подумалось, если бы кдоводы положили  на квин , а   гномеры на  преписывание метасити ,   то мог бы быть просто 1 композитный вм ,модульынй под несколько де сразу.
<baronos> не нужен компиз на гном3)
<[Raiden]> а может и не мог бы. :) Н ов ваще в кедах оно умеет работать и в гном3 фоллбек
<[Raiden]> baronos: он бы мог там не мешать.
<[Raiden]> ну,  никто не мешал гш спректировать как модуль или вообще так , что бы вм и стол не были одним целым.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> к тому же, фактически все предовые дистры уже поставляли гном в сязке с компизом.
<[Raiden]> был как бы некотоыре смысл в том, что бы обратит ьвнимание на этот вм, под открытыми лицензиями, вместо написания ещё одного
<[Raiden]> ну, или мне так кажется
<UNIm95> Но гномовцы набрали дизайнеров
<[Raiden]> кедоводы в общем тоже пошли своим путем, хотя никто не мешал допилить kconfig и и декоратор на qt для компиза
<UNIm95> кедам гному хфце iсeWM  <список еще вм-ов> собраться и одну среду  склепать
<SergeyIT> если с чего и надо начинать переделки, то это с X... имхо
<[Raiden]> и нужные оцпии типичные для старого квина тоже можно было сделать просто модулем к компизу
<UNIm95> а потом влиться в X12
<UNIm95> и было б офигенно
<[Raiden]> В общем много вещей не сделан ои упущно только потому, что 1 открытый прокт не хочет зависеть от других - имхо.  Ну ещё можт потому, чт оспонсоры разные.
<[Raiden]> в общем индейские племена :)
<UNIm95> индусские*
<UNIm95> :D
<[Raiden]> Делавары не будут курить трубку мира  с гуронами.
<[Raiden]> :)
<SergeyIT> линуксбеспредел
 * baronos ушел смотреть фильм
<[Raiden]> наверное линукс надо воспринимать таким каким он есть. Т.е. он всегда будет таким, что, 1 поект сплетается с другим только если выгодно, ну или очень хочется взять код который лень писать.
<[Raiden]> т.е. это как данность
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: пять минут - полет нормальный
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: я в 2д
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: во флетландии?
<TheFalkorr> где видно только грани?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Это хардварная необходимость  или осознанный выбор? :)
<SergeyIT>  TheFalkorr, можно и так сказать ). Лень перелогиниваться, домой пора
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: на данной машине юнити работает (когда не падает)
<[Raiden]> У меня в виртуалке падало, при попытке войти в настройки 1 из модулей в ццсм
<[Raiden]> хотя может тут не только девел ветка компиза виновата  ,но и виртуалка
<[Raiden]> у вбокс не идеальные дрова
<SergeyIT> вчера у меня проги из даша не запускались и затем зависло, вот сегодня в 2д и сидел
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: а нафига даш?синапс жеж
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, dash home кнопка в лаунчере
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: это не отменяет фопрос о нафигашности?:)
 * SergeyIT пшел домой... по дороге додумаю, нафига )
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
<baronos> мдаа, нафига строить даш меню, чтоб юзать потом для удобства сторонее ПО))
<_d4vid> Рейден как вернуть меню от программы? я спрятал её .. а тепер вернуть немогу может есть комбинация клавиш?
<AcidZer0_> Добрый вечер! Помогите разобраться с проблемой, не работает микрофон, настройки ввода звука не сохраняются, а через микрофон выводится звук с колонок. Система ubuntu 11.10 звуковая C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<traum> Hello, world!
<traum> Вы видете меня?)
<AcidZer0_> Видим видим)
<andrex> traum: а ты где живёшь?
<traum> я Пермский
<andrex> не я невижу
<traum> А это где-то можно указать?
<andrex> ага в паспорте
<traum> попробуй удалить Pulsaudio
<traum> а где настройки паспорта?
<andrex> гг
<traum> я только начал разбираться в IRC >.<
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331566853_5362135_6d2e9d2a2c.png
<_d4vid> вот
<andrex> AcidZer0_: alsamixer крутил?
<_d4vid> менюшки нет
<_d4vid> как вернуть незнаю :(
<traum> какой менюшки?
<_d4vid> сверху
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ctrl+m попробуй
<_d4vid> ок
<traum> Gnome?
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> спасибо
<_d4vid> помогло
<[Raiden]> я чокок не смотрел, не пользуюсь твитером и соцстями, хватает других вариантов общения
<traum> как написать определёному человеку?
<[Raiden]> traum: Часть ника и таб
<_d4vid> мне нравится в нём отправка картинок на сайт
<[Raiden]> как в баше
<traum> Rai так?
<traum> кликнуть?
<AcidZer0_> Алсамиксер крутил, толку нет
<[Raiden]> таб нажать после i
<traum> <[Raiden]> вроде получилось
<_d4vid> ))
<[Raiden]> угу
<traum> я копирование сделал)
<[Raiden]> traum: набери [R и таб нажми
<traum> [Raiden], так?
<[Raiden]> у меня ник просто кривой с []
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> но можеш ьи мышой копипастить если хочешь
<traum> [Raiden], спасибо
<traum> это же IRC сайта forum.ubuntu.ru?
<traum> если напутал, исправьте)
<andrex> канал сайта ubuntu.ru а сервер сайта freenode.net
<andrex> или сайт сервера)
<traum> как в убунту можно нормально курсор изменить?
<traum> кучу способов испробывал, курсоор появил лишь в программе UnetBootIn
<traum> появился*
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: у меня хромиум лучше с окружением сливается
<_d4vid> как ты настроил?
<traum> _d4vid, а у тя Gnome или Unity стоит?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331567393_1644280_f61f20840f.png
<_d4vid> у меня кде
<traum> ааа
<traum> [Raiden], а у тебя тоже KDE?
<[Raiden]> угу
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> подскажи как настроить.. а ?
<traum> а чем KDE отличается от Ubuntu?
<vamadir> :)
<Resager> ы)
<Hariec> Тем что одно дистрибутив,а второе ДЕ
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> жесть^
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ты вроде ставил kde-gtk кофнигуратор , ещё над о2 темы оксиген, под гтк 2 и 3 , там выбераешь. Ну а в хроме просто выбран оюзать гтк оформление - на шоте видно
<traum> а люди с Убунту здесь есть?)
<vamadir> )
<[Raiden]> traum: В линуксе несколько графических сред, некотоыре как ДЕ - т.е. набор компонетов создающих некую среду, нектоыре просто оконные менеджеры и т.д.
<zloeYXO> есть
<[Raiden]> traum: В убунте по умолчанию теперь unity
<traum> [Raiden], про Unity я знаю. Она мне пока нравиться
<[Raiden]> А отличия сам гугли
<[Raiden]> или пробуй
<baronos> тут все когда то начинали с убунту, а сейчас все арчеводы, гентушинки, опенсусеры и дебианщики.
<[Raiden]> Я убегал недавно на сусе, на месяц )
<Hariec> ))
<Lex_S> =)
<Lex_S> да да, было дело
<traum> а я наверное сейчас хрюшу паралельно с убунтой поставлю
<Lex_S> О_о
<baronos> только потом груб востановить не забудь
<traum> ибо нужна программа SAM Broadcaster нужна
<traum> кого поставить?)
<baronos> grub
<traum> а что она делает?)
<baronos> поставишь сейчас хп она одна и будет загружатся
<vamadir> загружает систему
<baronos> !grub | traum
<ubuntuhelp> traum: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<traum> а его сейчас ставить?
<baronos> по последней ссылке можешь востановить.
<baronos> Это после того как поставишь хп свою
<traum> ок
<traum> спасибо)
<baronos> ну или используй virtualbox
<[Raiden]> traum: Ну, это загрузчик по умолчанию. Если ставит ьвиндовс, она его перезапишет.
<vamadir> эх... хорошо человеку. А мне ХР не поставить :( . Только висту или 7
<[Raiden]> traum: последний линк сохрани в закладки )
<traum> vamadir, почему?
<vamadir> <traum> ноут последней модели. Нет драйверов и если силком их поставить будет тупить
<traum> vamadir, а мне наоборот нужен нормальный комп
<traum> а то старый сдох (что-то с материнкой)
<traum> и на руках теперь лишь Samsung N-100
<[Raiden]> мне личн овин7 больше нравится и доводилось юзать даже на нетбуке. А на современном ноуте... Хп вообще не нужна
<vamadir> <traum> ну я бы свой продал :) . Да вот только в РФ еще не долго буду.
<Lex_S> vamadir: там можно интегрировать дрова, те же саташные
<AcidZer0_> Подскажите пожалуйста, в каком конфиге хранятся настройки ввода - вывода звука ? Нужно сменить разъем микрофонный, а гуи почему - то не сохраняет настройки. Стоит пульс
<Lex_S> но это не тот канал для обсуждения таких вопросов)
<[Raiden]> AcidZer0_: ~/.pulse , ~/.asoundrc
<vamadir> <Lex_S> не все. Ноут на оптимусе И куча всяких примочек. Которые в ХР просто работать не будут
<[Raiden]> если не сохраняет ,т оможет права  не те
<vamadir> <Lex_S> Кстати прикол в том что Линукс все цепляет в отличие от Винды
<[Raiden]> и ещё, для управления пульсом  можешь поставить\запустить pavucontrol
<Lex_S> тогда ставь уже 7 и не парься, если уж венда тебе так нужна
<traum> а кто нить знает как уменьшим помехи микро?
<traum> уменьшить*
<vamadir> <traum> в скайпе?
<traum> да, и там тоже)
<traum> в основном в программе Internet DJ Console
<dazzgt> всем привет.
<traum> привет)
<vamadir> <traum> в скайпе выруби нафиг автоматическую подстройку микрофона. А общая настройка в настройках звука
<dazzgt> кто бы мог помочь с пробосом интернета в локалку.
<dazzgt> проблему описал на форуме
<dazzgt> http://www.cyberforum.ru/ubuntu-linux/thread516889.html
<traum> я не советчик, сам ещё учусь)
<vamadir> народ а какие есть нормальные (живые) Российские сервера ИРЦ?
<traum> Кто-нить пользовался программой VAC на винде?
<traum> я с IRC только сегодня познакомился)
<dazzgt> если знающие люди прочтут пусть знают что там еще сквид и самба есть. Я где-то краем глаза видел что у кого то сквид лочил
<fx_> vamadir: ну че освоил хроморасширения?
<Lex_S> если бы ты написал об этом на официальном форуме убунты, то наверняка ответ получил бы раньше
<dazzgt> ирк нынче вымирает. неактивно нно не как раньше
<traum> dazzgt, я видел что через самбу делали
<vamadir> <fx_> неа, решил тупо дернуть линки и переводить в ручную :(
<traum> dazzgt, на сайте убунты)
<traum> а как менять ник тут?)
<dazzgt> traum, навряд ли. самба файл принт сервер.
<traum> dazzgt, я хз пока. Сам хочу локалку настроить.
<Lex_S> traum: /nick ник
<Lex_S> при условии, что он уже не занят
<dazzgt> traum, а что именно настроить? тоже раздачу инета
<dazzgt> могу ссылкой поделиться
<novuyUbuntoid> прив всем, такой вопросик, в процессах висит ssh-agent, о нужен на чистой ubuntu?
<novuyUbuntoid> живые есть?)
<_d4vid> da
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: Через год тебе придется ник менять
<[Raiden]> :)
<novuyUbuntoid> очень надеюсь XD, так откуда в чистой ubuntu ssh-agent, или ... ОНА НЕ ЧИСТАЯ!?!, да ладно, я просто нуб, откуда процесс взялся?)
<fx_> зачем ты в процессы полез?
<[Raiden]> ssh-client?
<[Raiden]> или агент? :)
<_d4vid> в убунту боятся нечего
<_d4vid> ето тебе не винда
<_d4vid> )
<novuyUbuntoid> я с винды, посему параноик, и мне не очень нравится что я не знаю какой процесс за что отвечает)
<_d4vid> гугли тогда
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S `which ssh-agent`
<[Raiden]> openssh-client: /usr/bin/ssh-agent
<[Raiden]> часть пакета с клиентом. Я  не думю что очень страшно. По крайней мере это не бэкдор
<[Raiden]> и не сервер
<novuyUbuntoid> четко, не сервер и четко)
<[Raiden]> ssh-agent is a program to hold private keys used for public key authentication (RSA, DSA, ECDSA).  - видимо что-то это использует из твоего софта
<novuyUbuntoid> т.е. в сборке ubuntu стандартной нет ssh клиента?
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать узнат ькакой родительский процесс
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: клиент есть, сервера нет
<[Raiden]> у меня родительский процесс startkde  ,тоже в процессах висит агент.
<novuyUbuntoid> XD, вы не поверите, как пробить родительский процесс зная PID или имя?)
<schneeflocke> novuyUbuntoid, ssh-agent это нормально, почитай man ssh-agent и все поймешь )
<schneeflocke> The idea is that ssh-agent is started in the beginning of an X-session or a login session блаблабла
<TheFalkorr> о
<TheFalkorr> hud починили
<_d4vid> скай у тебя 12.04?
<TheFalkorr> ага
<_d4vid> ну и как?
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: в диспетчере задач в гноме\юнити не видно кто родитель?
<[Raiden]> у меня просто другое де
<TheFalkorr> и даш наконец починили
<_d4vid> хм
<[Raiden]> а ключи к ps вспоминать лень
<TheFalkorr> в 11.10 время вызова было 3-5 секунд
<TheFalkorr> в 12.04 юнити 5.4 - 1-2 секунды
<_d4vid> а сейчас?
<_d4vid> хм
<TheFalkorr> юнити 5.6 - меньше секунды
<_d4vid> быстро
<_d4vid> у тебя какая юнити
<_d4vid> ?
<TheFalkorr> естественно 4ю28
<TheFalkorr> 4.28
<TheFalkorr> иначе откуда я знаю скорость вызова в 5.6
<TheFalkorr> это же логично
<novuyUbuntoid> Raiden неа, ну может просто я кривой. есть команда в терминал?)
<_d4vid> а как прыгать между версиями?
<TheFalkorr> _d4vid: поставить 11.10
<rekcuFniarB> server -n irc.qwertylife.ru
<_d4vid> у тебя ведь 4.28
<_d4vid> аа
<rekcuFniarB> fail
<_d4vid> в виртуалке.
<TheFalkorr> нет
<TheFalkorr> на живой системе
<TheFalkorr> вот прям сча снес в секунду 12.04 и поставил 11.10
 * TheFalkorr думает о покупке таблички САРКАЗМ
<_d4vid> ))))
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: команда есть, ps , но  я не буду вспоминать ключи. у меня есть гуи и мне  и так хорошо
<zloeYXO> это надо же!
<novuyUbuntoid> Raiden спс, я ps и смотрел, щя ключи погуглю.
<zloeYXO> сказать абоненту. ну если скорость не улучшиться. вы нам позвоните мы вам монаха вызовем. надо перестать читать что лишнее на работе
<fx_> не разобрался с убунту, пойду ставить генту
<_d4vid> удачи ^
<_d4vid> компилить либреоффис по 2 часа =)
<TheFalkorr> fx_: оно и правильно.чсв не поднять, трудностей нет. смысла в убунте с такой простотой.
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: ps -ef , графа PPID  - родители.
<[Raiden]> в кедах диспетчер процессов на ctrl+esc , посмотреть родителя можно по пкм.
<fx_> _d4vid: зачем мне офис
<fx_> я кризис ставить буду
<_d4vid> что за кризис?
<_d4vid> игру чтоли?
<novuyUbuntoid> Raiden уже нашел) не тот у меня родитель, у /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus родитель /usr/bin/gnome-session --session , а у него родитель lightdm
<[Raiden]> ну значит гному надо для чего-то, я хз
<[Raiden]> это есть у всех. Зачем конкретно ен могу сказать
<novuyUbuntoid> круто) короч ладно. следующий вопрос параноика. Какой доступ к системе имеют приожения? попустим я могу своими кривыми руками поставить себе прогу, которая будет снифать мои пароли и сливать их в неизвестном направлении?
<fx_> _d4vid: ну да
<fx_> зачем мне офис то на сервере
<_d4vid> фкс а зачем на сервере кризис? оо
<schneeflocke> novuyUbuntoid, ты про права доступа когда-нить слышал ? Вот если слышал - какие выставишь такие и имеют
<_d4vid> новыйУбунтоид не боись тебя никто сниффить не собирается ^
<_d4vid> ты никому не нужен..
<novuyUbuntoid> в смысле права доступа приложений? я слышал про права доступа к файлам, а вот какие права доступа имеют приложения не слышал)
<TheFalkorr> Американских бомжей превратили в хотспоты Wi-Fi
<TheFalkorr> оужас
<_d4vid> оО
<TheFalkorr> у нас в стране бы было покрытие вайфаем в три потока на квадратный метр
<_d4vid> новыйУбунтоид тебе ман судо в помош
<schneeflocke> novuyUbuntoid, а это зависит от того под каким пользователем запускаешь, и в какой он группе. man group. Еще есть разные там системы безопасности и проч, но мне кажется ты тролль )
<schneeflocke> а если нет то книжку по юниксу почитай какую нить любую там все есть
<jlewka> млин, систему третий день, а  у меня уже metacity с segment fault валиться=\
<novuyUbuntoid> schneeflocke я с винды, я тебе точно говорю, такие еще не вывелись.
<dazzgt> помогите кто нибудь с интеренетом в локалке. после обновления на сервере перестал работать дхцп и раздаваться интернет(при ручной раздаче ип).
<dazzgt> подробности тут http://www.cyberforum.ru/ubuntu-linux/thread516889.html
<TheFalkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/oodle-that-icon-looks-familiar
<jlewka> какой у юнити метапакет?
<fx_> на какие характеристиики надо упиратся собирая комп для фотошопа?
<TheFalkorr> @voice fx_
<[Raiden]> мне кажется ты софтопил целых 2 раза
<fx_> ну фотошоп давно портирован
<[Raiden]> но вообще любой. Чем быстрее тем лучше. Если речь про что-то серьезное, то там могут быть ещё бребования, например видеокарта и монитор с 10бит на цвет, а не 8
<[Raiden]> fx_: если только под вайн )) , под линукс нет.
<fx_> ну да
<dazzgt> люююди, мне нужна ваша помощь. Я уже перепробовал кучу методов, гуглю с утра. Я блин уже даже полдня как понимаю что я делаю а не тупо копипастю в консоль. но ничего не получается
<[Raiden]> *требования
<fx_> [Raiden]: то есть особой разницы нет
<dazzgt> http://www.cyberforum.ru/ubuntu-linux/thread516889.html
<fx_> [Raiden]: чтобы все примерно ровно было
<[Raiden]> fx_: я не очень понимаю вопроса.  на нетбуке фотошоп будет работат ьмедленней чем на и7 под сокет 2011
<[Raiden]> память ещё - в зависимости от размера картинок и слоев может кушаться прилично
<fx_> ну вот
<[Raiden]> но мне личн одля правки фоток и рисования валлпаперов хватало прошлого компа, 203 года выпуска.
<fx_> может поменьше памяти поставить и получше видяху
<[Raiden]> 2003
<fx_> либо ще проц поставить i7 а на остальном съкономить
<_d4vid> есть похожее как  Cryptkeeper только под кде?
<[Raiden]> dazzgt: на форуме спроси
<_d4vid> Рейден знаешь?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я не знаю что это
<schneeflocke> dazzgt, маскарад на SNAT поменять попробуй
<schneeflocke> dazzgt, у меня так раздается $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET_IFACE -j SNAT --to-source $INET_IP
<_d4vid> прога для шифрования
<schneeflocke> ну это переменные я надеюсь ты понял что с $ начинается
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: в кде вроде бы файлы шифруются по пкм в дельфине, в подменю действия
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> попробую..
<_d4vid> спасибо
<dazzgt> schneeflocke: угу.спасибо. чуток освобожусь попробую
<us12> подскажите пожаллуйста - нужна ли дефрагментация для нтфсовской файлопомойки?
<schneeflocke> dazzgt, ща те кину файлик по дцц, там каменты есть, почитай, поймешь все думаю
<dazzgt> schneeflocke: я хз что такое дцц))
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/kgpg/encryption.html
<dazzgt> и как я понял это не для веб клиента
<schneeflocke> dazzgt, аа, ща сек ссылку дам тогда
<schneeflocke> dazzgt, http://schneeflocke.org/temp/S99rc.f2b
<schneeflocke> там лишнее сотрешь че надо
<dazzgt> schneeflocke: спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<schneeflocke> что касается dhcp то это смотри в /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<[Raiden]> пользуясь случаем впарю скриншот ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0312/h_1331572174_3702562_017b3e0bcb.png
<jlewka> млин зайти в систему ток под гостевой записью могу=\
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: ну что ты опять натворил
<jlewka> каждая версия все нежнее и нежнее становится,  совсем уж мои кривые руки не выдерживают=\
<jlewka> TheFalkorr, когда захожу под своей учеткой и открываю любое окно, чего то происходит с метасите и все новые окна, начинают липнуть в верхний правый угол, накладываясь друг на друга
<jlewka> metacity --replace не спасюю
<jlewka> ...
<jlewka> а когда открыл терминал через свой хоткей, отваливается клава)))
<jlewka> а я то всего хотел натроить mplayer-vaapi...
<TheFalkorr> ты де метасити раскапал?
<jlewka> так оно тут по умлчанию же...
<[Raiden]> у тебя что за де? гном фаллбэк?
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: где тут?
<jlewka> unity
<[Raiden]> ели нет, то наверное не метасити
<jlewka> oneric
<TheFalkorr> откуда там метасити?
<[Raiden]> юнити испольузет компиз
<jlewka> dmesg говорит metacity segment fault )
<TheFalkorr> есть в юнити 2д огрызок метасити, но не все
<[Raiden]> Хм, может тогда юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> развелось бл...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ещё юзера создай или чисть хомпапку.  Если не поможет -  проверяй устанвоку видеодров или меняй де.
<[Raiden]> ну или фиг знает
<jlewka> lf z levfk j, 'njv/ yj yt [jxtncz e; chfpe blnb yf hflbrfkmyst vtnjls)
<jlewka> ну я думал об этом, но не хочется сразу идти на радикальные методы))
<dazzgt> schneeflocke: у меня в роли dhcp сервера dnsmasq
<TheFalkorr> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<TheFalkorr> unity --reset
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: пробовал?
<jlewka> хм... нет, ща попробую
<[Raiden]> если 2д и метасити, то стирание только настрок компиза в гконфе наверное не поможет
<[Raiden]> хот сча увидим
<User628[web]> Ребят, помогите пожалуйста в решении проблемы, вот ссылка на форум http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=185712.0
<rekcuFniarB> User628[web]: через alsamixer пробовал?
<rekcuFniarB> В консоли
<User628[web]> А там можно сменить что - то кроме громкости устройств?
<_d4vid> User628[web], система обновлена? я о пропосед репах и прочих бекпортс
<User628[web]> Да, стоят все последние обновления
<_d4vid> и пропосед?
<User628[web]> Выбраны все источники
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> есть тимвивер?
<_d4vid> подключюсь разберёмся.
<TheFalkorr> User628[web]: меня слегка напрягает слово ВНЕЗАПНО. честно скажи, что ты натворил
<User628[web]> В том - то и дело что внезапно. Позвонил по скайпу - собеседник меня не слышал. Смотрю - а микрофон - то не пашет
<TheFalkorr> User628[web]: обновлял перед этим?ставил какой софт?копал настройки скайпа?
<_d4vid> User628[web], есть тимвивер?
<TheFalkorr> не работает только в скайпе? проверял уровень громкости микрофона?
<User628[web]> Нет, ни скайп, ни пульс ни алсу
<User628[web]> Нигде не работает
<User628[web]> тимвивер есть
<_d4vid> давай
<us12> User628[web]: через контрол центр попробуй снять галочку mute
<jlewka> млин, у гостевой учетки нету достпа даже на просмотра файлов с правами доступа 777
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: ctrl+alt+f1
<jlewka> какая там команда чтобы через терминал запостить ошибку на pastebin
<jlewka> или куда там еще
<TheFalkorr> apport-bug или apport-cli
<User206[web]> Cпасибо за помощь! Помогло удаление папки .pulse и полный ребут
<_d4vid> хех
<[Raiden]> что-то часто  проблемы со звуком
<[Raiden]> на канале
<TheFalkorr> User206[web]: ты хоть для статистики версию релиза скажи
<TheFalkorr> страшные слова были...
<_d4vid> сима привет
<sima_> Привет
<_d4vid> как дела?
<sima_> Хреново
<_d4vid> почему?
<sima_> Убунта виснет с периодичностью в пол часа
<_d4vid> сима что наделал? ^
<sima_> и синамон русский не видит/не хочет видеть
<sima_> Обновился до бетки >_<
<sima_> Ещё давно
<_d4vid> ставь 11.10
<sima_> Не
<_d4vid> что не..
<sima_> У меня проблемы с установкой ещё большие чем вылет каждые пол часа
<sima_> *зависание
<TheFalkorr> sima_: ну синамон - эт ссзб. бета кстати тоже. обновление с релиза на релиз тоже. но зависание хотя бы излечимо
<TheFalkorr> sima_: прошерсти логи или мозг на предмет локализации проблемы.зависает изза чего?как зависает?
<sima_> Каждый раз по разному
<sima_> Когда копиз зависнет
<sima_> Это малой кровью иногда решается
<TheFalkorr> sima_: ну с иксами проблемы или нет?
<sima_> А когда тупо виснет и всё
<TheFalkorr> или кернел паник?
<sima_> Я не знаю
<_d4vid> сима у тебя ведь озу с ошибками))
<sima_> Где порыться?
<TheFalkorr> отчаянного io нет?
<_d4vid> сима купил новые озу?
<sima_> Неа
<sima_> Денех нет
<User764[web]> как корректно поставить видео для hp g6 1158er
<_d4vid> оО
<TheFalkorr> кернел паник - индикаторы на клаве будут бегать. иксы висят - можно переключиться на c+a+f1 и там работать. io - индикатор харда будет зашкаливать
<TheFalkorr> sima_: проверяй.но если у тя плашка памяти не рабочая - тут только ЦЗН поможет
<_d4vid> сима тогда не жалуйся . мои предположения всё дело в Озу
<baronos> подобающий вид глобал меню в юнити всеже приятней видеть на своём месте http://goo.gl/rL8yS ))
<sima_> ЦЗН = ... ?
<_d4vid> <User764[web]> гугл в помош..
<sima_> А я уже привык к глобальному меню
<sima_> Оно удобное
<TheFalkorr> sima_: центр занятости населения. найдиработу@заменипамять
<sima_> Итак работаю
<sima_> До з/п долго
<schneeflocke> возьми кредит )
<User764[web]> гуглил, не вариант , нужен личный чей-то опыт по переключению видюшек
<sima_> Хрен с ним, инглиш так инглиш
<_d4vid> <User764[web]> у тебя Ати?
<sima_> Но где логи7
<schneeflocke> а вот кто мне скажет как сделать так что бы компиз не начинал цпу жрать через некоторое время когда юнити в 3д гоняешь
<_d4vid> <User764[web]> есть тимвивер? я бы помог
<sima_> Какие смотреть?
<sima_> Так-с
<sima_> почистим логи и будем ждать ошибки
<User764[web]> да ати но сейчас с винды пишусь
 * _d4vid помогаю лайв ваша задача установить тимвивер и сказать мне свой ид и пасс 
<_d4vid> <User764[web]> заходи с убунты
<baronos> и для кого форум вообще, чукчи писатели одни видать, читать ни кто не умеет там походу.
<User764[web]> сеглдня точно неполучится, ноут в винде обсчитывает проект, тока завтра ежели что
<_d4vid> <User764[web]> тогда читай мануалы как ставить ати под убунту
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<D4rkMist> кто админит ссылку на форум можно кинуть??
<D4rkMist> я по ssh  хочу спросить
<[Raiden]> Хотя я бы советовал найти ещё инфу как откатиться на открытые
<D4rkMist> а там логи..
<[Raiden]> на всякий
<fx_> D4rkMist: для логов есть paste.pro
<fx_> а так можно)
<D4rkMist> спс
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы причем тут топик канала...
<D4rkMist> kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=2217330
<sima_> Кажется убунта меня троллит
<D4rkMist> что не так???
<TheFalkorr> sima_: и пральна делает
<sima_> не виснет*
<sima_> пока что
<fx_> D4rkMist: http://oioki.ru/2011/08/ne-zahodit-po-ssh-read-from-socket-failed-connection-reset-by-peer/
<fx_> D4rkMist: нет не то стоп
<D4rkMist> ?
<D4rkMist> fx
<D4rkMist> ?
<fx_> D4rkMist: странно
<fx_> D4rkMist: у всех чуть ниже ошибка
<fx_> D4rkMist: на форум напиши
<D4rkMist> ubuntu-ский ?
<fx_> ага
<D4rkMist> ок
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr: у тебя в установках myunity появилось?
<schneeflocke> ಠ_ಠ
<D4rkMist> люди как у вас с погодкой?? зябко аль вЯсна пришла?
<schneeflocke> морозы
<D4rkMist> Харьков днем +10 ночь -2
<Sergey_IT> как всегда
<fx_> D4rkMist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/708493/comments/6
<fx_> D4rkMist: там вроде какие то фиксы и патчи есть
<D4rkMist> спс
<D4rkMist> мне кажеться что то с ключами
<Kyshtynbai> Как меня невыразимо бесит, что все прошивалки разных гаджетов, от плееров до читалок, работают только под виндой! Придецца виртуалку ставить...
<[Raiden]> не страшно шить из виртуалки?
<fx_> споки
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: А в чем опасность?
<[Raiden]> больше программ - больше шансов на сбой
<[Raiden]> Хотя может зря пугаю. Н омне кажется дешевле будет  во все х смыслах,  выделить раздел, чем потом восстанавливать устройство
<Kyshtynbai> Да небось не собьёцца... надеюсь))) а что ей
<[Raiden]> авось )
<[Raiden]> для биосов компов была универсальная прошивалка
<[Raiden]> я правда не пробовал
<Kyshtynbai> Вот биос-то я как раз не собираюсь прошивать)
<Kyshtynbai> А вот такая проблема: когда качается торрент со скоростью, скажем, полтора метра в секунду, система начинает заметно подтормаживать. Если торрентов несколько - вообще может зависнуть наглухо, только заход по эсэсаш и
<Kyshtynbai> убийство процесса торрентоклиента помогает
<Kyshtynbai> Дело, судя по всему, в харде, нет? Если его поменять на более оборотов в секунду, поможет ? Это ноутбук если что. Убунту 10.04.
<Sergey_IT> меньше качать надо
<Kyshtynbai> Не вариант :) .
<Sergey_IT> !nick > xxoxxz
<ubuntuhelp> xxoxxz, please see my private message
<admin-skif-biz> vsftpd заглючил.. 500 Unknown command.
<bosyi> запилили новый скриншотер
<bosyi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/use-linux-deepin-screenshot-tool-deepin.html
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: 500 строчка в какомто файле кривая
<Sergey_IT> !nick | xxoxxz
<ubuntuhelp> xxoxxz: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr: альт-таб перестал работать (
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: совсем?
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr: восстановил, поставил вызов HUD по дефолту на альт и заработало... но мне это не надо (
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: а че так?
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: они несколько фиксов для худа выдали в 5.6.чтоб ложные срабатывания убрать
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr: переключаю язык по альт-шифт, а худ мешается
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr: посмотрю, может и нормально будет... но все равно это неправильно
<TheFalkorr> худ не вызывается, если при этом нажимается еще какая клавиша или если ильт задержать хоть на полсекунды
<TheFalkorr> теперь худ вызывается только по короткому нажатию альта
<Sergey_IT> но если переопределить худ - альт+таб перестает работать
<Kyshtynbai> У кого-нить собрано ядро с Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) опцией? Говорят, производительность i/o увеличивает
<melfurio> Народ плиз хелп комп страшно виснет убунта 11,10 (AMD 6000, Nvidea 9600gt 512mb, 1gb ram)что делать
<Sergey_IT>  Kyshtynbai, а тебе производительности и/о не хватает?
<melfurio> сори не понял
<melfurio> понял не что не мне
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: именно:
<Kyshtynbai> А вот такая проблема: когда качается торрент со скоростью, скажем, полтора метра в секунду, система начинает заметно подтормаживать. Если торрентов несколько - вообще может зависнуть наглухо, только заход по эсэсаш и
<Kyshtynbai> убийство процесса торрентоклиента помогает
<melfurio> народ ктонибуть просто скажите это комп не тянет или что?
<melfurio> Народ плиз хелп комп страшно виснет убунта 11,10 (AMD 6000, Nvidea 9600gt 512mb, 1gb ram)что делать
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, на форуме вроде тема подобная была
<Sergey_IT> melfurio, жди 12.04, а пока 10.04 пользуй
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: спасибо, поищу.
<melfurio> понял, спасибо,а вопрос такой тогда почему так?
<schneeflocke> у тя наверное дма не включается
<schneeflocke> и 1гб для 11.10 мало, может в своп уходит ?
<melfurio> да хз я поставил как бы не особо шустро работала а вот через 2 дня вообше не выносимые тормаза
<schneeflocke> фс какая
<melfurio> я не особо селён в убунте тачнее совсем не селн
<schneeflocke> хотя наверное это не из-за нее если так
<melfurio> так что обьясняйти плиз как для грудничка
<melfurio> и как лучьше решить проблему поставить более раннюю версию?
<melfurio> народ ну плиз дай тесовет по конткретнее чё делать
<melfurio> очень срочьно надо
<ErW> ку всем )
<ErW> черт, видать тока мне не спится...
<baronos> !ask | ErW
<ubuntuhelp> ErW: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> baronos: а что та м не так с кавычками?
<[Raiden]> вроде ок переводит
<baronos> [Raiden]: к примеру текст "Hello" "World" он не переведет
<baronos> О_о
<baronos> перевел гад
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> “User Awareness”
<baronos> вот такие
<baronos> щас схитрю)
<baronos> [Raiden]: вот теперь порядок)) http://hastebin.com/keyajuxeji.bash
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> baronos:  3in1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/880982/
<baronos> [Raiden]: переделал на гугл транслейт)))
<[Raiden]> ну да, яндексовый подал идею. если без параметров то нотифи, если -g или -k , то окно
<[Raiden]> на магее 107 чел. Не так мало ,но  меньше чем можно было бы подумать )
<baronos> 108уже)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> кстати они там отзывчевые, столько помощи сразу с разных источников пихают)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте качественную тему для kde
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то стандартная убогая)
<baronos> ты уже на кде?
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-12%2021%3A49%3A34.png
<baronos> вот тебе меню в окнах)
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня на работе xfce4 , дома unity 2d
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: да я так и делал. Но тогда не пойму зачем верхняя панель
<[Raiden]> oxygen , qtcurve ,  bespin , sculpture
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот бы ее убрать
<baronos> можно сделать прозрачной))
<[Raiden]> Я личн опользуюсь оксигеном 99% времени , но бывает цветовые схемы меняю
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: не нравится oxygen(
<[v-8]_jupiter> plastic нравился в kde3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но тут загвоздка. Софт я gtk испольую выглядит не очень
<[v-8]_jupiter> Слишком разнобойно
<[Raiden]> доставь qtcurve - эта тема с кучей встроенных презетов + можно накачать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мнебы бы тему аля windows класическая
<[Raiden]> + гтк2 софт умет её юзать. С гтк3 пока нет
<[Raiden]> можно сделать ближе к теме вин7 сделать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Класическая?
<[v-8]_jupiter> или с свистелками
<[Raiden]> нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> qt-razor ктото использует?
<[Raiden]> смотрю, но не пользую.
<[Raiden]> в кедах удобней
<[v-8]_jupiter> оно шустрей  чем kde?
<[Raiden]> ну, не знаю, на слабом железе должен быть шустрее.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща затестим)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Когда уже будет одно de что бы было допилено и вылезано.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Раньше gnome2 был наиболее приблежен
<[Raiden]> я бы поспорил )
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ в нем наименьше настроек нужно было делать
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы он был удобный
<[v-8]_jupiter> Момент. ЩА вернусь
<[v-8]_jupiter> пробую разор
<[v-8]_jupiter> .учше
<[Raiden]> 1 из презетов темы qtcurve , с моими текущими цветами http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331588186_3398669_b9016a2336.png
<Patap> есть кто живой ?
<[Raiden]> хех, не видать ему пластика ))
<Patap> нужна ваша помощ http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170468.1065
<_d4vid> 12.04 detected ^^
<baronos> радоватся надо что исчезли панели юнити, этож как опенбокс, настраивай как только душе угодно)
<Patap> как то не очень весело ) зато АТИ работать стало адекватнее )
<Patap> но все же хотелось бы решить проблему )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уг
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> qt-razor
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: а то, надо гном3 юзать с lxpanel ))
<baronos> и будет тебе обзор меню, и панель с апплетами)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: верхняя панель убирается?
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: ну я её насильно спрятал)
<Patap> еще будут идеи как вернуть юнити и панели на место ?
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: изменил немного тему, и некотороые расширения поставил)
<baronos> Patap: unity --restart делал?
<Patap> угу
<baronos> Patap: или попробовать sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop unity
<Patap> что самое интересное когда пытаюсь запустить юнити с терминала то говорит что нету такого только 2д есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56929580/scr1.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот таким можно сделать?
<Patap> <[v-8]_jupiter> скришот отличный
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Знаю что виндово.
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: [01:37:09] [[Raiden]]1 из презетов темы qtcurve , с моими текущими цветами http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331588186_3398669_b9016a2336.png
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: ну типа хитрым колдовством могу так сделать + будет типа скейл тоесть меню обзор, хотя можно и не делать этого)
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: а вообще чего мешает юзать фаллбэк?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: тебе удобно читать на сером серые шрифты. У меня сразу глаза болят
<Patap> ладно всем спасибо что хоть кто то ответил )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: там где я читаю, там черные.
<[Raiden]> на белом
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: ну я пробовал. Но xfce4 будет лучшим выбором
<[Raiden]> вообще у меня глаза не болят
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ если сделать черным. То у меня тож не устают. А если как в теме ubutnu стандартной то сразу слезятся
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати xfce4 там собираются на gtk3 переводить или нет ?
<[Raiden]> попробовал сделать поквадратистей  http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331589243_3934745_6ae2a8c730.png
<[Raiden]> ещё ближе к винде чего-то лень )
<[v-8]_jupiter> gtk софт покажи как выглядит
<[v-8]_jupiter> особенно шрифты
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde не плох. Но со шрифтами я долго боролся
<[Raiden]> гтк2 так де как и на шоте, а гтк3 у меня сча в оксигене
<[v-8]_jupiter> шрифты хотелось бы увидеть
<[v-8]_jupiter> в unity очень хорошо отображаются
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если такое в kde можно сделать то было бы не плохо
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331589483_2734329_98e4f707b2.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> очень аже ничего
<[v-8]_jupiter> как такого добится?
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-13%2001%3A59%3A47.png
<[Raiden]> в кде цветовые темы отдельно, та же тема в другом цвете http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331589665_2649301_6197986348.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а как оно по скорости?
<[Raiden]> У меня  бегает точно так же как и другие  де. е4600\4гб\нвидия .
<baronos> чем не г2 http://goo.gl/Jx6yh ?)
<[Raiden]> некотоыре программы тяжелее чем в гном2 ,но прелоад помогает ускорить запск
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно. Nvidia спасает) У меня на intel 4100 не сильно будет шустро
<[Raiden]> композит тут вычключется по хотею
<[Raiden]> ается*
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть ли смысл использовать kde , если весь софт gtk использую
<[Raiden]> а без него думаю нагрузка именн она видеокарту будет не сильне чем в хфцце или в гноме с метасити :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: уже ближе. Чего они по дефолту такое не делают
<baronos> [Raiden]: кстати буфер сообщений http://goo.gl/tFLPD
<[Raiden]> это не знаю. У меня их гтк пиджин есть, cherrytree и кажется keepassx
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: да оно ужастно и убого потому что) имхо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну как для работы помоему удобно
<[v-8]_jupiter> фильмы и музку слушать то пифиг в какой de)
<baronos> для этого и существуют другие ДЕ :)
<baronos> в 12,04 сломали настройку панели в фаллбэк режиме чтоли
<[Raiden]> меня лично функционал кде не сильно давит и кино смотреть не мешает. На самом деле даже помогает
<[Raiden]> например для смплейер создан оправило ,стартовать на всех столах и всегда поверх
<[Raiden]> попробуйте сделать так в хфце или даже гноме3
<[v-8]_jupiter> разве не можно выбрать в unity всегда отображать сверху
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Воде как помагает
<[Raiden]> в юнити в ццсм можно
<[Raiden]> и в гноме можно, если доставить к ГШ расширение. Только опций мало и через гсеттингс
<baronos> хмм, интересный эффект искажения, толи баг толи фича))
<[Raiden]> а тут пкм по любому окну и несколько галок
<[Raiden]> Вручную можно во всех вм, я имел в виду автоматом ,при запуске
<[v-8]_jupiter> А unity 2d canonical обещает розвивать? или это как временное решение для слабых компов
<[Raiden]> убивать пока не обещало ))
<[Raiden]> 1 из закладок расширенных параметров окна http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331590362_6469616_1f0823f7b0.png
<baronos> охх как приятно снова в г3)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я туттак подумал и понял что для меня был бы идеальный de это: класический  windows рабочий стол, без ефектов , без каких либо заморочек. и что бы шустро бегал.
<[v-8]_jupiter> шрифты хорошие из каробки и тема для всех приложений одинаковая
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я бы был счастлив)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то понаприумют что нужно гиг озу что бы только графику пускать)
<[Raiden]> лхде и тема любая под гтк2\3 - qt сам подстроится
<[Raiden]> будет как раз ближе всег ок вин классик
<[v-8]_jupiter> шрифты всеравно прейдется пилить. Но попробую
<[Raiden]> на самом деле глазам главное не мелко, не слишком контрастно и не слишком размыто
<[Raiden]> а внешний вид ,квадратистость или ещё чего - пофиг
<baronos> в 12,04 фаллбэк как в гном2, все тоже самое. только гтк3)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: согласен.Размыто очень влияет на глаза
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: фаллбек же выкинут
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: ну пока его пилят, ибо апплеты и нотифи изменились с гном 3,2,1 по 3,3,91 сильно)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331592041_8835322_c3275a75c1.png   зеленое
<[Raiden]> упц, какой косяк с панелькой
<_d4vid> bb all
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-13
<User260[web]> всем привет
<User260[web]> возникла проблема-не загружается Live usb на ноутбуке Lenovo B570e
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<scogra> о, как день начинается...
<scogra> подскажите, репозитории реммины сейчас работают?
<scogra> а то на сайте выложили прогу версии 1.0 в разобранном виде, второй день собрать не могу
<sharikoff> ошибке какие
<sharikoff> =)
<scogra> sharikoff<-:ты с СМаке скриптами работал?
<scogra> sharikoff<-:в результате выполнения команды "смаке ./" выдает  --Configuring incomplete, errors occured!
<scogra> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:96 (find_suggested_package):
<scogra>   Unknown CMake command "find_suggested_package".
<scogra> чего не хватает этой реммине? как добавить?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<fx_> привет
<fx_> шо за фигня
<fx_> захожу на серв
<fx_> Memory usage:   29%
<fx_> запускаю htop говорит 258/8000
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<TheFalkorr> а я нашел пользу от HUD
<TheFalkorr> причем неоспоримую
<TheFalkorr> сейчас случаной промахнулся в юпитере и вырубил тачпад вместо вафли. ни мыши под рукой, ни чего.а работать надо
<TheFalkorr> нажал альт. ввел touch и на этом моменте он нашел unknown indicator (jupiter-client) и функцию enable touchpad
<TheFalkorr> осталось нажать энтер и все
<Aiveri> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, Понг понг понг...
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: таки да
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr )))
<Aiveri> всем дня к стати
<TheFalkorr> к какой стати?
<TheFalkorr> к особенной, которая у россии-матушки?
<TheFalkorr> или как у статных жеребцов стати?
<Aiveri> :-D
<TheFalkorr> это не ответ
<Aiveri> к какой-то
<TheFalkorr> к такой же, к какой матери ты послал русский язык в дестве:)
<TheFalkorr> *т
<TheFalkorr> :( клаву уже надо менять на ноуте.
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr а ты как будто не послал?
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: к своему стыду - нет.
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: я даже английский не посылал
<TheFalkorr> хотя это прям модная тенденция поколения
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr ага ага
 * TheFalkorr нарекает Aiveri попугаем
 * Aiveri предлогает TheFalkorr не умничать
 * TheFalkorr предлАгает Aiveri выучить правила правописания корней лаг/лож
<Aiveri> нет желания что-то учить и уж тем более Русский язык
<zloeYXO> всем привет
<Aiveri> zloeYXO привет
<zloeYXO> не кто не помнит где находятся check_ping от nagios?
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: причем тут доктор из сериала и кто тогда помнит?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO использование двух отрицаний в предложении не допустимо)))
<zloeYXO> что за доктор
<zloeYXO> вы о чём
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: ну ты сказал, что не кто не помнит. кто - это доктор кто из сериала. и тот, кто не является доктором - помнит
<TheFalkorr> загадка хорошая, но вариантов многовато
<TheFalkorr> так что ответь сам.
<zloeYXO> едрить колотить
<Dezmond> всем привет) Срочным образом нужна помощь. пытаюсь защитить лабу по линуксу)
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: ага. и все вызвано сложностью написания слова "никто"
<Aiveri> zloeYXO, zloeYXO пытается тут преподавание русского языка открыть
<TheFalkorr> Dezmond: рад за тебя. я бы поставил два.
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: вообще-то zloeYXO не пытается ничего открыть.
<Dezmond> вот в fstab можно выбрать defaults настройки, а где хранятся эти параметры?
<Dezmond> весь гугл перерыл
<Aiveri> Dezmond что-то я не понял вопроса?!
<TheFalkorr> Dezmond: man fstab
<zloeYXO> ему ответили а мне нет
<zloeYXO> жеесть
<Dezmond> Сори что сумбурно объясняю. в fstab можно указать настройки монтирования "defaults".
<Dezmond> а где эти defaults хранятся? откуда fstab их берет?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO я не знаю
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: ну так.
<TheFalkorr> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: ты задал вопрос. на него и попытались ответить.
<TheFalkorr> таааак.
<TheFalkorr> пора искать розетку
<zloeYXO> ясно
<Dezmond> Ау?
<zloeYXO> fstab --help
<Dezmond> толи я там не увидел, толи его там нет (
<Kyshtynbai> А вот такая проблема: когда качается торрент со скоростью, скажем, полтора метра в секунду, система начинает заметно подтормаживать. Если торрентов несколько - вообще может зависнуть наглухо, только заход по эсэсаш и
<Kyshtynbai> убийство процесса торрентоклиента помогает
<Aiveri> Dezmond по ходу дела не берет он их не откуда, а прописано в fstab, т.е. defaults не изменяемые параметры
<chapt> Kyshtynbai: а просто при копировании файлов система не тормозит?
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai top что выдает?
<Kyshtynbai> Топ ничего не выдает сверхестественного
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai а тормозит система или канал?
<Kyshtynbai> при копировании... ну иногда тормозит если большой обьем и несколько процессов копирования
<Kyshtynbai> система, канал не
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai значит проблема с фс/жестким
<zloeYXO> с сетевухой ещё может быть проблема
<Aiveri> zloeYXO почему с сетевухой?
<zloeYXO> потому что у самого такое было
<Aiveri> zloeYXO и при этом не было нагрузки на цп?
<zloeYXO> нет
<zloeYXO> просто тупняк нападает
<Kyshtynbai> а как можно хард потестировать под нагрузкой, чтобы понять в чем тут дело?
<scogra> Kyshtynbai<-:а другая машина для тестов есть?
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai проверь фс, замерь скорость
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai можешь mhdd проверить сам жесткий
<Kyshtynbai> машина есть в принципе, второй ноут
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai а сеть не вайфай?
<Kyshtynbai> файвай, да
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai ну так конечно, проблема с дровами, у меня у самого такие же траблы
<Kyshtynbai> хм... да там простой atheros...
<Kyshtynbai> обычная совершенно карта
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai у тебя через вайфай торрент качает или через изернет?
<Kyshtynbai> черещ вай-фай
<zloeYXO> =)
<Kyshtynbai> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai да дело не в том что обычная карта, у меня на буке тоже не Интел обычная, нагрузка на нее слишком большая
<Aiveri> хотя всетаки глянь жесткий
<Kyshtynbai> Спасиб, подумаю...
<Kyshtynbai> У меня где-то была усбшная вайрлес карта, найду и с ней потестю ещё.
<zloeYXO> лучше бы патч корд замутил
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai и проверь фс sudo touch /forcefsck
<Coder_Gosha> Привет, как работают Gnome3 и пропреентарные ati драйвера?
<Aiveri> Coder_Gosha гном норм работает, дрова хз у меня нвыдыа
<fx_> Coder_Gosha: вот так "aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai и ваще на мой взглядь по вайфай торрент юзать это издевательство)))
<Coder_Gosha> fx_: что это значит
<Aiveri> Coder_Gosha скорее всего фигово работает если вообще работает)))
<Coder_Gosha> Просто 3,0 не работал но сча 3,2 уже
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: включай торрент, в c+a+f1 запусти sudo iotop
<TheFalkorr> не забудь установить
<TheFalkorr> и смотри что грузит ио. сокрее всего торрент клиент, значит у тебя 12309
<zloeYXO> о нашёл что искал )
<TheFalkorr> если kswapd - то дело в пожирании памяти
<Aiveri> zloeYXO и откуда он берет?
<zloeYXO> /etc/nagios-plugins
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: =спасибо! а что такое 12309?
<TheFalkorr> !12309
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='12309'
<TheFalkorr> вооот.бот знает, что надо погуглить
<zloeYXO> )
<fx_> !пиписка
<fx_> =(
<fx_> почему пишет Memory usage:   29%
<TheFalkorr> @voice fx_
<Aiveri> Kyshtynbai http://lurkmore.to/12309
<fx_> че значит столбец virt в htop?
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: а ссылки на багтрекер уже не модны? у вас лурчанка, сударь.
<Aiveri> +fx_ ман почитай
<fx_> Aiveri: спасибо тебе добрый друг
<Aiveri> VIRT  --  Virtual Image (kb)
<Aiveri>           The  total  amount  of  virtual  memory  used  by the task.  It
<Aiveri>           includes all code, data and shared libraries  plus  pages  that
<Aiveri>           have been swapped out.
<Aiveri>           VIRT = SWAP + RES.
<fx_> Aiveri: я уже прочел
<TheFalkorr> @voice Aiveri
<Aiveri> кто нить в курсе есть ли SAP клиент под линукс?
<mva> WASAP, NIGGA
<mva> ;)
<Aiveri> mva опа и норм работают?
<Resager> Как у вас тут весело, однако! У кого сейчас в качестве DE кеды?
<mva> Aiveri: смотря что тебе от него нада
<mva> <+Aiveri> | mva опа и норм работают?
<mva> ллол
<mva> *лол
<fx_> то есть нормально что у node в столбце virt 621M при том что он просто висит?
<mva> это был прикол, а не названия
<mva> fx_: бывает и больше
<Aiveri> так ни кто про sap не в курсе?
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: дедушка в курсе
<fx_> mva: я так и не понял зачем этот столбец если чесно, типа сколько прога откусить успела? вот RES понятно, это то сколько использует
<Aiveri> +fx_ что непонятного, это сколько она у тебя жрет на данный момент
<TheFalkorr> fx_: по русски же написано. вся память+память шаренных либ+засвапенная память
<Aiveri> +fx_ просто на своп она кидает, данные из оперативки 1 когда недостаток 2 когда долго не использует
<mva> Aiveri
<Aiveri> !nice
<mva>  <mva> | Aiveri: смотря что тебе от него надо
<ubuntuhelp> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<fx_> Aiveri: ну так же есть столбец MEM% где написано что жрет она 0,1
<Aiveri> +fx_ мем это сколько физической
<fx_> ааааа  я запутался в 3 соснах
<Aiveri> !thread
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='thread'
<zloeYXO> кто нибудь настраивал nagios?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO а что ты ей мониторить хочешь?
<zloeYXO> соседний комп на арпинг
<fx_> смотрите, у меня написано virt 621м а res 9472, swap = virt-res, в итоге получается что свап равен ~610M, но при
<fx_> этом сверху напиисано что свап 0/9537M
<Aiveri> а сколько мем?
<TheFalkorr> virt=mem+swap+res
<TheFalkorr> ты забыл про мем
<TheFalkorr> и закрой фф.
<fx_> http://s1.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2012/03/f67c4acc23e38219eaeacd985cdfa5bc.png
<TheFalkorr> нормально че
<fx_> это сарказм?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO зачем?
<TheFalkorr> да не.
<fx_> так почему 621м когда свапа 0
<TheFalkorr> у меня правда только хромыч так жрет.что вирта на 255, из них ресов на 120, шары на 19 и самой памяти на 100 метров
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: надо
<TheFalkorr> но чтоб js так жрал - эт эпичный быдлокод
<fx_> хаха
<fx_> ща
<fx_> http://paste.pro/5145168
<Aiveri> zloeYXO я не настривал, а зачем тебе арпинг, ты что мониторить смену физичского адреса собрался?
<Aiveri> т.е. мак
<Aiveri> лана я на обед
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: приятного апетита
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: нет. начальника надоело что фигнёй маюсь
<zloeYXO> вот сказал сделать
<zloeYXO> сижу думаю
<chapt> такая проблема, при копировании файлов большого размера с любых накопителей  подключенных  по USB копирование происходит некорректно, то есть берем файл - копируем его в разные папки - считаем мд5, они разные и отличаются от оригинального, но при этом разм
<chapt> кто нибудь сталкивался с подобным? система ubuntu 11.04
<zloeYXO> я нет
<chapt> проблема явно не в памяти, иначе при копировании по сети наблюдалась бы аналогичная пробьлема
<zloeYXO> а переносишь как?
<chapt> zloeYXO ты мне?
<zloeYXO> ну да)
<chapt> копировал с помощью mc  крусайдера и наутилуса
<chapt> результат одинаков
<zloeYXO> странно
<zloeYXO> давно началось?
<chapt> да уже год как
<chapt> как появилась дщанная машина так и наблюдаются такие глюки
<zloeYXO> спустя год надоело?)
<chapt> есть подозрение что проблемма с USB
<TheFalkorr> chapt: а другой порт юсб есть?
<zloeYXO> сейчас
<chapt> скажем так, копировать большие файлы приходилось редко а с наскока решить проблему не получилось, поэтому и не занимался вплотную
<chapt> TheFalkorr: их четыре - 2 на морде и 2 сзади свободных, на всех наблюдается такой эффект
<dj_fresh_fm1> blo blo blo
<zloeYXO> попробуй вставить в мать другие usb разьёмы
<dj_fresh_fm1> hello!!
<chapt> пробовал с жестким и двумя флешками
<TheFalkorr> chapt: значит контроллер может глючить
<chapt> TheFalkorr такие же подозрения, а можно как нибудь usb принудительно перевести с 2.0 на 1.0
<chapt> так как проблема выскакивает на больших скоростях
<chapt> zloeYXO: очень бы не хотелось втыкать USB контроллер
<zloeYXO> как проверка
<TheFalkorr> chapt: bios
<zloeYXO> chapt: Advanced - USB Configuration- Legacy USB Support - включение поддержки старых версий USB (1.0 и 1.1)
<chapt> zloeYXO для проверки, да, наверное стоит, тогда найду контроллерп попробую
<fx_> TheFalkorr: эпичный код?
<zloeYXO> chapt: так попробуй сменить.
<chapt> ок
<chapt> спасибо
<TheFalkorr> fx_: Ъ по ссылкам не ходят
<fx_> TheFalkorr: там толькл вот   res.writeHead(200, {'Content-Type': 'text/plain'});  res.end('hallo');
<User019[web]> какой командой узнать идут пакеты на сервак или через него?
<|rapidsp|> tcpdump
<Le9i0nx> !traseroute
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='traseroute'
<|rapidsp|> !traceroute
<ubuntuhelp> traceroute — это служебная компьютерная программа, предназначенная для определения маршрутов следования данных в сетях TCP/IP. Traceroute основана на протоколе ICMP.
<|rapidsp|> )
<Pitman> привет народ!
<Pitman> есть тут кто?
<|rapidsp|> нету
<Pitman> как так)))?
<Pitman> совет нужен какой дистрибутив на флешку в 1Г установить? и стоит ли тягатся с этим носителем может купить более емкий 4-8-16Г
<Aiveri> Slax поставь или Frenzy
<Pitman>  про Ubuntu имею ввиду, или есть чтото лучшее для рядового пользователя?
<Pitman> есть desktop, alternate, server версии какую брать?
<amigo> Pitman: почитай, чем они отличаются
<Aiveri> +Pitman по объему по ходу только сервер подойдт
<Aiveri> +Pitman хотя хз я убунтой не пользуюсь
<Pitman> малость прочел, там в хелпе ругаются умными словами((( которых я непонимаю
<zloeYXO> Pitman: =(
<Pitman> amigo можете прогверить мой логин зарегистрирован в этом чате, при входе я вводил рпароль и логин
<Aiveri> Pitman а что на серве не вариант зарегить ник?
<Pitman> Aiveri каким образом?
<Aiveri> !гугл регистрация на irc сервере
<Aiveri> ./msg NickServ register ПАРОЛЬ E-MAIL
<Aiveri> ник должен стоять тот который хотите зарегить и он должен быть свободен
<|rapidsp|> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Pitman> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: читал причину настройки?
<Pitman> на http://www.mirc.com не заходит
<Aiveri> zloeYXO нет
<Aiveri> zloeYXO я на обед ходил же
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: приятного аппетита )
<Aiveri> zloeYXO пасибо
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: начальник дал задание это. ему надоел смотреть как я страдал фигнёй
<zloeYXO> вот теперь думаю
<Aiveri> zloeYXO )))
<Aiveri> zloeYXO это ты кем работаешь?
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: помощник сисадмина
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr на freenode +х поддерживается, если да то как установить?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO и много у Вас компов?
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: интернет провайдер
<Aiveri> zloeYXO что за провайдер?
<zloeYXO> в москве
<zloeYXO> lcc.ru
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: а что?
<Aiveri> zloeYXO что-то какая-то маленькая контора
<Aiveri> zloeYXO и что тебе как помошнику платят?
<zloeYXO> Aiveri: мало
<Aiveri> zloeYXO а в рублях или в валюте это сколько?
<cemeht> Privet vsem
<zloeYXO> привет
<cemeht> tut utf8 pawet
<cemeht> о
<cemeht> ура)
<cemeht> мои русские буквы нормально видно?
<SergeyIT> ytn
<cemeht> нет)
<SergeyIT> нет
<zloeYXO> нет
<cemeht> вижу, что нет)
<User019[web]> люди помощь нужна. настроил sams и squid. сервак работает
<User019[web]> но не могу понять как подключить пользователя, пользователь к серваку подрубаеться , а инет не идет
<zloeYXO> User019[web]: фаервол?
<qdesnikmak> кто знает, как можно использовать комп как гарнитуру блютуз? то бишь общаться через микрофон и динамики компьютера, как это делают на Win7
<Aiveri> qdesnikmak в смысле?
<Aiveri> qdesnikmak скайп что ли?
<zloeYXO> qdesnikmak: на win7?
<qdesnikmak> нет - именно как блютуз гарнитура
<qdesnikmak> слышал что на вин7 такое делается
<zloeYXO> тут линух )
<Aiveri> qdesnikmak не знаю не делал
<qdesnikmak> так и я про него - на винде делают, вот думаю тут тоже можно сделать
<Aiveri> User019[web]: http://itblog.su/vklyuchaem-ip-forwarding-v-linux.html
<qdesnikmak> сам сижу на Росинке
<qdesnikmak> идеи есть?
<Aiveri> User019[web]: это во-первых а во вторых если файервол настроить нужно то это уже iptables
<Aiveri> User019[web]: понял куда двигаться дальше, сколько у тебя пользователей будет через сервер в инет выползать?
<Aiveri> User019[web]: и если у тебя пользователей меньше ста нафига сквид?!
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: я нашел применение hud
<Aiveri> !hud
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hud'
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, какое?
<TheFalkorr> седня в вузе к госам готовил лекции
<TheFalkorr> случайно вместо вафли в jupiter нажал вырубить тачпад
<TheFalkorr> а там ни мыши, нифига.а одного текста будет мало.нужно еще и указателем поработать
<TheFalkorr> че делать:)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, да, это выход )
<TheFalkorr> нажал альт.ввел touch. hud нашел unknown indicator (jupiter-client) и пункт меню включить тачпад
<TheFalkorr> и все
<TheFalkorr> осталось нажать энтер и все
<zloeYXO> TheFalkorr: привет. с nagios дружишь?
<brestows> народ кто знает можно создавать плагины к дельфину ?
<TheFalkorr> zloeYXO: он разрушил мой куличик.он мне больше не друг
<TheFalkorr> brestows: можно
<zloeYXO> TheFalkorr: он больше так не делать. прости его )
<zloeYXO> ненавижу свою привычку пропускать слова. в рандомном порядке
<brestows> TheFalkorr: может дашь линк где посмотреть какой нить плагин для него ?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: уж чего нет, того нет.кеды давно выбросил и даж не думаю о них
<brestows> кеды всегда нужны, спорт это святое :
<TheFalkorr> я предпочитаю удобные мокасины
<Kyshtynbai> Чортоф 12309! Чо делать-то? Нормально торрент не покачаешь. Опытный люди сказали, что может помочь пересборка ядра с опцией  preemption, у кого-нить есть такой экспириенс?
<brestows> :)
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: собери ядро с нормальным планировщиком
<TheFalkorr> может поможешь
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: а какая это опция в менюконфиге не подскажешь?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: а гугл?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: собери себе pf-kernel
<Kyshtynbai> мерси попробую.
<KIRaPRO> AUTH
<zloeYXO> оо
<zloeYXO> что то накрутил. теперь нагиос как то странно работает
<andrex> да тебе это показалось
<zloeYXO> вся карта в down ушла
<andrex> ну яж говорил...
<zloeYXO> пойду лучше пообедаю
<Oakim> есть тут кто?
<Oakim> привет
<zloeYXO> привет
<Oakim> ооооо канал жив :-)
<Oakim> я тут пытаюсь Минт на предприятии внедрить
<Oakim> и есть некоторые мелкие проблемы
<zloeYXO> мм
<Oakim> тут можно с кем нибудь советоваться
<TheFalkorr> Oakim: с господом богом?
<Oakim> или тут только троли и боты???
<zloeYXO> я минт не юзал не подскажу
<Oakim> без разницы таже бунта
<Oakim> только трошки допилена
<sharikoff> какие ?
<Oakim> для монтирования папок использую nfs
<sharikoff> верю
<Oakim> вопрос у меня по правам узеров на папки
<zloeYXO> ну
<Oakim> на виндовом серваке у меня есть папки отделов в них папки юзеров
<SergeyIT> издалека заходит...
<Oakim> как мне правильно их расшарить и подключить
<umren> Oakim читай про samba
<sharikoff> не читай про самба
<Oakim> расшарить сразупапки отделов или папку каждого юзера отдельно?
<andrex> )
<sharikoff> читай про dfs
<sharikoff> и про ldap
<TheFalkorr> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-en0s8LafKd0/T177HQ9U9ZI/AAAAAAAAET0/AHUvPQB-5Fc/h301/281967626639933292_6ZfjvOEt_f.jpg
<Oakim> вопрос тут не по технологии подключения а про то как правильно расшарь папки в сети предприятия
<zloeYXO> sharikoff: настраивал nagios?
<Oakim> что бы потом их удобно было монтировать
<Oakim> какждому юзеру свою
<sharikoff> папка отдела в ней юзерские
<sharikoff> у каждого юзера права на свою папку
<zloeYXO> каждому свою
<sharikoff> и одна папка входящие
<sharikoff> у которой права всем даны
<sharikoff> ваще всем
<sharikoff> входящие в каждом отделе
<Oakim> ну это понятно папка обмена
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> у меня монтируется вся структура и моя папка
<Oakim> не nagios по  моему отстал от жизни я смотрю
<sharikoff> в 2 разных сетевых диска
<sharikoff> общая структура чтоп я смог долезть до входящих а моя просто мне
<Oakim> в сторону zabbixa
<Oakim> ага понятно
<Oakim> да вопрос не променя а про быдлоюзеров
<sharikoff> ты щас с кем разговариваешь?
<Oakim> za
<sharikoff> по телефону?
<zloeYXO> про nagios со мной
<sharikoff> аа
<Oakim> с вами обома :-)
<zloeYXO> обама?
<sharikoff> наконец то
<Oakim> zabbix планирую на шлюзе поставить вместа c zentayalom
<sharikoff> тя запинают за опенофис
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> внедритель
<sharikoff> ногами на проходной
<Oakim> да вроде нормально
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> верю
<Oakim> уже месяц сидят и не жужат
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а потом за минт с гномощелью на основе 11.10
<Oakim> теперь нужно это все отполировать
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> опенофис -вечно зеленое дерево
<Oakim> я поставил Росинку
<Oakim> прикольная сборка
<sharikoff> которе еще пилить и пилить
<Oakim> а в чем разница между опенофис и либре
<Oakim> я чето не догоняю
<sharikoff> одна шляпа
<Oakim> ага а тормозят по разному :-)
<sharikoff> я и его тоже имел
<sharikoff> в виду
<sharikoff> и еще с 1с кой удачи тебе пожелаю о великий внедрятель =))
<sharikoff> да да я знаю что она есть под линукс =)
<admin-skif-biz> товарисчи! Кто-нить на баше кодить умеет?
<Oakim> спасибо но я решил не наращивать себе геморой и купить виндовый терминал под 1С
<Oakim> я же вроде не самоубийца
<sharikoff> тогда не наращивай себе гемморой и сделай ад с виндовыми машинами
<sharikoff> а шлюз и почту на никсах
<sharikoff> как все
<sharikoff> не выделяйся =))
<Oakim> маим юзерам нужно раз в день набрать бумажку а все остальное время сидеть в нете
<Oakim> думаю что бунта с этим справиться ;-)
<sharikoff> могу только позавидовать =)
<Oakim> были конечно и бухгалтерию перегнать на никсы но я еще к этому не готов ;-)
<sharikoff> моим человекам нужно все
<Oakim> может быть в будущем
<sharikoff> и сразу
<sharikoff> и чтоб работало
<sharikoff> и чтоб принтера не жевали бумагу
<Oakim> у меня слава алаху такое только руководство
<Oakim> оно еще к тому же еще и скачет по всему оффису, не сидится ему на одном месмте :-(
<sharikoff> и чтоп 50 филиалов было в оной сети
<sharikoff> и чтоп видеоконференция
<Oakim> :-)))
<sharikoff> и чтоп все филиалы в одном домене были
<Oakim> мои слова домэн не знают а их и не просвящаю
<Oakim> ;-)
<sharikoff> ай ай снег выпал а видеоконференции нету.. а им ехать.. ой ой
<Oakim> да домен на 50 филиалов гемор невиданный
<Oakim> думаю что можно проще
<Oakim> ну да ладно
<sharikoff> и еще чтоб вебинары по какой то непонятной фигне записывались автоматом потому что бухи так быстро не всасывают инфу
<Oakim> вам виднее
<sharikoff> у них жесткие медленные
<Oakim> ох и разбалывали вы свой контингент
<Oakim> %-(
<Oakim> видать своей деятельностью
<Oakim> :-)
<sharikoff> а еще вот нате вам системничек и поднимите на нем сервак 1с на 60 сессий а мы с москвы посмотрим и поставим себе галочку что сервера закуплены
<Oakim> ну вернемся к моим баранам
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/418189/accad65e
<Oakim> и так очемже это я
<Oakim> да в точку
<Oakim> вообщем мне нужно что бы смене юзера на машине, ему монтировалась только его папка
<Oakim> nfs - это вроде делает
<sharikoff> это делается средствами групповой политики на ад
<Aiveri> +Oakim в каком смысле его папка, домашняя что ли?
<Oakim> не хочу я подымать домен
<Oakim> ага домашняя
<sharikoff> Oakim второй вариант засунуть скрипт в башрц
<Aiveri> +Oakim в ад делается это
<sharikoff> и тогда при подгрузке башрц будет монтироваться
<sharikoff> а bashrc грузится для каждого юзера свой
<sharikoff> кури матчасть
<sharikoff> =)
<Aiveri> +Oakim что-то я не понял тебе под виндой нужно или в линукс?
<sharikoff> в линукс
<sharikoff> е
<Aiveri> а контроль пользователей как осуществляется или они к серверу подключаются?
<sharikoff> ну один разлогинился второй залогинился
<sharikoff> и у него его окружение должно подгрузиться включая сетевые папки
<Oakim> ладно проехали
<Oakim> вопрос второй
<Oakim> мне сетевую папку лучше сразу в домашнюю монтировать или лучше ее смонтировать в медиа а туда сделать ссылку?
<sharikoff> лучше сделать ссылки на десктопе
<sharikoff> имхо
<Oakim> мне нужно связать Домашнюю папку с сетевой
<Oakim> прозрачно
<Aiveri> а что разве нельзя указать при создании нового пользователя дошашний каталоге не на локальной машине а на сетевой допустим не /home/vasya а что-то типо \\192.168.1.1\homedirs\vasya
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тебя brestows искал.вопросы по кедам
<sharikoff> а сетка не помрет?
<Oakim> у меня все юзера так работали по фортачками
<Aiveri> у меня в офисе винда везде и пользователи со всеми документами хранятся на сервере вроде все норм не помирает
<sharikoff> и какая будет скорость открытия файла с сетевого ресурса да еще в опенофисе
<Oakim> так что под линухом сеть не помрет
<Aiveri> sharikoff нормальная будет
<sharikoff> не верится что то
<sharikoff> вы уж простите..
<Oakim> у меня их всего 50
<sharikoff> я думаю этого хватит
<Aiveri> sharikoff ну а сеть нормальная т.е. узких мест нет?
<Oakim> и если в отельно взятый момент с документами работает 7 человек, то это хорошо :-)
<Aiveri>  +Oakim какие семь человек?
<Aiveri> +Oakim если кто-то файл открыл то ты в него записать не можешь!
<sharikoff> вы такие наивные чесслово...
<adminn> как вы думаете лучше 10.04 или 11.10?
<Oakim> у каждого свои файлы
<adminn> по производительности и удобству работы в Интренете
<sharikoff> я галина петровна приехала с моря и хочу василисе ивановне показать фотки
<sharikoff> и начинаю их с одного конца лить в другой
<Aiveri> +Oakim он один раз открылся т.е. прочитался с сервера, и когда закрылся при сохранении перезаписался
<Aiveri> это же файл сервер
<Oakim> что монтирвание с nfs не кто не делал?
<Oakim> так что нагрузку на сеть и сервер не рассметриваем
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> не будем
<Aiveri> sharikoff для этого в нормальных компаниях есть регламент ИТ, во-первых, запрети хранить данные на компьютерах которые не относятся к работе, во-вторых, кому не надо отключи усб что бы всякое говно из дома не тоскали
<Aiveri> за нарушение регламента, выговоры/лишение премии
<Aiveri> sharikoff и интернет поотключай кому он не нужен в работе)))
<Aiveri> в общем обычно нагрузку на сеть создают сотрудники которые за место работы х*** на рабочем месте занимаются
<sharikoff> Aiveri тут семейная конторка
<sharikoff> им закон не писан
<sharikoff> так что слово регламент не про нас
<Oakim> для таких есть trafikshaper
<Aiveri> тогда и не парься на счет хранения данных на сервере, сделай ресурсы обмена и все
<TheFalkorr> прям так. trafi(!)K(!) шейпят
<TheFalkorr> кедеешная утилитка
<sharikoff> Oakim ты шейпишь трафик внутри сети?
<sharikoff> =)
<Aiveri> имхо нет смысла хранить на сервере г которое к работе не относится
<Oakim> нет только Инет на прозрачном прокси
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> ладно я до дому побежал..
<Oakim> говно которое к работе не относится я стираю ;-)
<Oakim> без суда и следствия
<sharikoff> ты смел и молод
<Oakim> те бабки что хотят фотки свои посмотреть у меня пользуются контактом или фейсбуком
<Aiveri> sharikoff я у себя тоже стираю то что к работе не относится и мне все равно кто что скажет по регламенту не положено и если их х найдут отдел ИБ меня по голове не погладит
<Oakim> да вижу тут  бессмыслено говорить о деле ;-)
<Aiveri> +Oakim пропиши для каждого пользователя в .bashrc монтирование папок через fuse вот решени
<Oakim> спасибо
<TheFalkorr> надо поспать
<Aiveri> !fuse
<ubuntuhelp> FUSE — модуль ядра, позволяющий не-root пользователям создавать файловые системы. Подробнее см. на http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace . Примеры ФС, использующих FUSE: !ntfs-3g, sshfs, isofs. Полный список см. на http://apps.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=FileSystems
<[Raiden]> Не знаю подтвердят или нет https://www.linux.org.ru/view-all.jsp?nocache=1879783767
<baronos>  [Raiden] гыы "тема оформления блевотного оттенка=( на весну не тянет, валлпапер странный, кеды не нужны"
<[Raiden]> Ну тык, лор же )
<baronos> странный сайт)
<[Raiden]> мой предыдущий https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6923503
<Aiveri> !mdadm
<ubuntuhelp> подробная информация по созданию RAID через mdadm в произвольно взятом linux-дистрибутиве - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<fx_> почему node.js при старте съедает 620 метров????
<fx_> установлен из репов просто и больше в конфигах не лазил
<[Raiden]> baronos: тоже залей туда шот, расскажи что и как в двух словах. А потом почитаем коменты :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: хехе, чуть позже. Щас Ходячие мертвецы смотрю)
<Aiveri> fx_ а ты что на нем делаешь?
<[Raiden]> baronos: да можно и не сегодня
<fx_> Aiveri: собираюсь серверную часть сайта на нем сделать
<fx_> http://www.avito.ru/items/orenburg_avtomobili_s_probegom_fiat_punto_2000_64632988
<fx_> блин)
<fx_> не туда сорри
<brestows> [Raiden]: может ты вкурсе как писать плагины для дельфина и где можно посмотреть пример такого плагина
<Aiveri> fx_ ты с Оренбурга?
<fx_> Aiveri: да
<Aiveri> fx_ а я из Орск
<Aiveri> а
<fx_> красавчег
<Aiveri> fx_ :-D
<[Raiden]> brestows: дейсвтия можно писать на разных языках включая  шеллы,   как встраивается в меню - я личн оне могу сказать.  Когда уменя была такая задача, я рагуглил редактор меню
<[Raiden]> и где расположен конфиг и как он выглядит - было пофиг
<[Raiden]> *действия
<[Raiden]> нагуглил*
<[Raiden]> brestows: если вспомню что где - крикну
<Aiveri> ладно всем удачи я домой, рабочий день окончен
<[Raiden]> brestows: примеры вообще на кделуке ищи, вот например http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/kde-services?content=147065
<brestows> [Raiden]: не я не действие хочу написать а полноценный плагин
<brestows> kde-look я нашел пару примеров, буду смтреть
<brestows> спс
<[Raiden]> brestows: дельфин не обладает системой плагинов. Только редактируемым конктекстым меню и  интеграцией  с веб для скачки дейсвий
<[Raiden]> плагин в общем неверное для гугления слово
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> или я чего-то не знаю )
<brestows> но я нашел именно плагин и как раз Дельфин с ними дружит :)
<[Raiden]> покажи пример
<brestows> написан на С++/Qt
<brestows> 5 сек
<brestows> сча ссылку нарою в хистори
<fx_> http://s1.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2012/03/9c6329be9535e06574db48e2066f55b0.png а тут получается node ест 1240 метров или 620 всетаки?
<brestows> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/ComicBook+Thumbnail+Plugin?content=114266
<brestows> [Raiden]: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/ComicBook+Thumbnail+Plugin?content=114266
<[Raiden]> brestows: а.. для предпросмотра есть.
<[Raiden]> с этим не ко мне
<brestows> [Raiden]: но мне не для препросмотра мне надо добавить дополнительный таб в окно свойства файла
<[Raiden]> инфу в тот же таб можно добавить
<[Raiden]> я видел где-то пример как расширяли свойсва непомука ,что бы лошь инфы о файле коллекционировал и выводилос ьпотом в дельфине
<[Raiden]> а вот ещё 1 таб не знаю
<[Raiden]> лошь = больше.
<[Raiden]> я кино смотрю, 1 глазом пишу.
<[Raiden]> в общем где-то видел аддон к фф и  патч к непомуку. В итоге оно хранило ещё откуда был скачан файл.
<[Raiden]> brestows: ещё 1 вкладка - возможно уже павка самого дельфина.
<[Raiden]> р
<brestows> я тоже этого боюсь :)
<User979[web]> дядьки, привет!!! слухай, почему новый дистриб убунты 11.10 весит гораздо меньше предыдущего (всего 1,5 гига по сравнению с 4,5)
<KIRaPRO> народ может кто подскажет литературу или совет даст, как на С открыть диск(флешку или HDD) для прямого чтения и записи...
<[Raiden]> что бы качать быстрее, видимо.
<User979[web]> не-не, я имею в виду что убрали из той сборки? лишние дрова или че ваще? а то будет убунта кастрированная
<[Raiden]> мне думается это плохо. И сам инсталятор не очень хороший - мног очег оможно было бы в нем сделать. И приоритет на сд или урезанный двд - неверно.
<[Raiden]> 1.  кого анлим - пофиг сколько качать, 2. там где нет инета - удобней иметь наиболее полный вариант
<[Raiden]> я так думаю
<User979[web]> че лучше поставить 11.04 а потом обновить ее до 11.10 или тупо скачать 11.10 и ее поставить?
<[Raiden]> User979[web]: я не помню что. Кастрированной она по любому не будет, если ест ьподключение к инету.
<[Raiden]> User979[web]: а в чем смысл первого?
<User979[web]> ну типа чтоб более полная была
<User979[web]> хотя идея наоборот в том чтоб безо всякого лишнего гавна
<baronos> качаешь альтернейт или нетинсталл образ, ставишь консоль без всего, потом устанавливаешь гном-десктоп вот тебе и будет ОС без всякого Гюнити :D
<Lex_S> да простит тебя скай
<KIRaPRO> может кто совет дать по программированию С/C++ ???
<[Raiden]> юнити это по сути компиз, несколько либ, индикаторы
<[Raiden]> всё это весит столько, что почти нет смысла удалять
<[Raiden]> KIRaPRO: могу только послать на какой-нить linuxforum.ru , там есть соотв разделы.
<KIRaPRO> 0o вылетел ни с того ни с сего)))
<KIRaPRO> [Raiden]: спс хоть за эту ссылку щас там посмотрю может и найду)))
<KIRaPRO> [Raiden]: ps мне как раз ссылки и нужны))) не будем же мы здесь конференции по программированию для чайников устраивать)))
<[Raiden]> ну тогда ещё на опеннете и лоре ест ьфорумы.
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, а вопрос то в чем?
<KIRaPRO> как напрямую читать данные с HDD или Flash
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, на форуме может есть
<KIRaPRO> я тут нашел предполагаю что через open("/dev/sda0" ...
<SergeyIT>  KIRaPRO, так книга есть, системное программирование в линукс
<KIRaPRO> а ссылочку не подскажешь? или автора хотябы
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, не помню (
<KIRaPRO> роберт лав?
<Lilll> Кто-нибудь делал проверку орфографии в скайпе?
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, может и он... прочитал и забросил куда то, так как по жизни не требуется
<User043[web]> всем привет
<User043[web]> может кто помочь с hostapd?
<safvenom> хром  уже 3 дней обновляеться... в чем дело?
<KIRaPRO> SergeyIT, ну я щас его качаю))) не программишь?) или просто все уже автоматом?)
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, для прикладных программ этого не надо
<KIRaPRO> SergeyIT, а в этой книге не помнишь есть что нибудь о NetFilter ?
<alexgluck> есть кто?
<SergeyIT> никого (
<brestows> все спят
<Lilll> Дак пробывал кто под скайпом поставить проверку орфографии?
<KIRaPRO> -
<alexgluck> Есть проблема поставил 11.10 сервер х32. Не запускается hostap в syslog пусто куда копать?
<SergeyIT> KIRaPRO, а для примера можешь сосрсы системных утилит смотреть
<brestows> Lilll: а что Skype и такое  может ?
<Lilll> отдельными какими то решениями да
<brestows> Lilll: так гугл первой же ссылкой говорит как сделать
<brestows> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/skype/115178/
<Lilll> ага под виндой
<Lilll> а у нас не винда
<Lilll> Значит ни кто не делал?
<Resager> Киньте пожалуйста вашь файл "/home/resager/.gconf/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/housekeeping/%gconf.xml" ?
<Resager> ой
<Resager> ну username  свой вставте
<Resager> Очень надо
<baronos> у меня нет такого, так бы скинул)
<Resager> baronos: 11.10 ,
<Resager> ?
<baronos> Дебиан wheezy :D
<Resager> ммм
<noyabr> всем привет) подскажите, как сделать чтобы при использовании compiz  не исчезали заголовки окон?
 * baronos думает "нет компиза нет проблем"
<baronos> а вообще смотреть надо, из-за каких конфликтов метасити падает.
 * noyabr думает нет компиза - хреново работает cairo-dock
<noyabr> baronos: а где смотреть?
<baronos> какая версия Убуту?
<baronos> н*
<noyabr> xubuntu
<noyabr> версию сейчас скажу
<noyabr> когда узнаю как узнать)
<Resager> дык файл...
<Resager> в /etc
<baronos> в ~/.xsession-errors посмотри
<Resager> noyabr: /etc/lsb-release - тут версия дистрибутива
<baronos> noyabr: lsb_release -a
<noyabr> _cd_shortcuts_update_disk_usage: assertion `myData.pDiskUsageList != NULL' failed  "
<Resager> :D
<noyabr> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<noyabr> так как исправить?)
<baronos> с такой древней ОС не сталкивался, а где лог ошибок ДЕ у неё я хз.
<noyabr> ладно) уберу компиз и док
<TheFalkorr> эээх хорошо я всегда смотрю что в обновлениях
<[Raiden]> noyabr: попробуй запустить ccsm , там есть плагин декорации окон и в нем поле для ввода
<[Raiden]> впиши туда emerald --replace или любой другой декоратор
<baronos> TheFalkorr: обратил внимание на скрин с багзиллы?
<[Raiden]> может поможет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: при чем тут скрин?мне предложили удалить юнити
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/+bug/952184
<TheFalkorr> а убунто разрабы вообще моему багу присвоили категорию high
<baronos> TheFalkorr: пофиксят типа с мегафоном.
<TheFalkorr> а не "когда будет время - смержу"
<baronos> И ты будешь удалять юнити?:)
<User985[web]> eth0 192.168.1.3 интернет eth1 192.168.2.3 локальная сеть. устанавливаю squid настраиваю его acl localnet src 192.168.23/24 http_access allow localnet расскоменчиваю и по идее должен работать, т.е. на пользовательской машине должен инет появиться
<TheFalkorr> baronos: я те че ты?
 * baronos O_o
<User985[web]> это значит недолжен? )
<TheFalkorr> User985[web]: 192.168.23/24 - это от 192.168.0.1 до 192.168.0.254
<andrex> baronos: глаза сломаешь )
<TheFalkorr> User985[web]: сфига он заденет компы d 192.168.2.3
<TheFalkorr> или в 1.3
<User985[web]> понятно .значит надо плясать от 192,168,0,0
<chapt> О_О
<TheFalkorr> ну или 192.168.1.0/22 подсетку
<TheFalkorr> но никак не 192.168.23/24
<User985[web]> блин. лучше объясните мне как закрутить squid на раздачу инета в локалку. только один squid
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а такой вот вопрос: от имени какого пользователя выполняется пхп-код на веб-сервере, скажем, на апаче?
<TheFalkorr> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<andrex> www-data вроде как или apache
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо, вот вижу в passwd www-data, видимо это то что надо.
<zloeYXO> добрый вечер
<zloeYXO> хотя не буду
<zloeYXO> страшно
<only_you> !ask | zloeYXO
<ubuntuhelp> zloeYXO: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> zloeYXO: поздно уже, нарвался))
<zloeYXO> check of service on host did not exit properly
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/453652/46b9dbe4
<zloeYXO> лог нафигуса
<zloeYXO> нагиуса точнее
<zloeYXO> в чём может быть проблема?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: забей.у них чтото собралось криво
<only_you> SergeyIT: у меня сейчас такое же при обновлении. предлашает удалить юнити и убунту-десктоп
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: он сча предложил снести юнити, ибо кому то в зависимости не пошло
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: это какая прогармма такое окно выдала?
<zloeYXO> я же знал про нагиус мне не ответят )
<SergeyIT> мне повезло... не находит дистра ))
<only_you> [Raiden]: update-manager
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], апдейт манагер
<[Raiden]> ппц
<SergeyIT> развлекуха )
<[Raiden]> кривотень
<only_you> думаю стоит подождать пока зависимости не починят)
<SergeyIT> зачем ждать? С клавой наперевес вперед! )
<[Raiden]> используй апт-*  или muon
<SergeyIT> а лучше снести и все заново поставить )
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы причем тут мозг... но ведь именно он подскажет, что в апте или в мюоне преложит обновить (и снести) теже самые пакеты, что и в апдейт менеджере.база то одна
<only_you> а лучше подождать релиза)
<[Raiden]> метапакет не обязан быть в убунте обязательно установленным
<[Raiden]> так всегда было, до лего момента
<[Raiden]> сего
<[Raiden]> вдруг я хочу не гном или юнити, а тольк очасть.
 * TheFalkorr испытывает жуткое желание вспомнить про казалось бы мозг, но походу смысла нет
<[Raiden]> либо я не понимаю сут ьошибки.
<TheFalkorr> для остальных - не слушайте его. метапакеты и теперь не должны быть обязательно установлены
<TheFalkorr> но метапакет сносится вместе с каким либо ключевым пакетом
<TheFalkorr> так что предложение снести юнити снесет и метапакет
<only_you> так ведь у меня метапакет установлен... а предлагает его опять установить
<TheFalkorr> это юнити в зависимости у метапакета, а не наоборот
<only_you> бугагашенька
<TheFalkorr> only_you: они сломали зависимости
<TheFalkorr> и зависимости зависимостей
<only_you> бета такая бета))
<TheFalkorr> пересоберут за пару часиков же
<[Raiden]> учи английски и иди на ubuntu+1 , я не хочу обсуждать бету.
<SergeyIT> а вдруг это навсегда
<[Raiden]> Хм, вы же бетатестеры , вот и шлите репорты.
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: ага:) прям так навсегда
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: прекрати плакать.твое хотение всем пофиг
<SergeyIT> там сейчас этих репортов тысячи
<[Raiden]> Хотя покажи лучше что апт пишет
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: забудут о том, что юнити сами пилят и позволят его снести:)
<[Raiden]> после update и dist-upgrade
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> я не следил за чатом, думал проблема
<[Raiden]> которую решить надо
<SergeyIT> да болтовня просто, ждемс )
<baronos> ну фиг знает, у меня нет ни каких ошибок в юнити, и удалить не просит.
<SergeyIT> baronos, так у тебя же гюнити
<TheFalkorr> baronos: небось юзаешь русское зеркало?
<baronos> стандартное после установки, ничегон е менял
<TheFalkorr> ну знач рашен зеркала
<TheFalkorr> два часа назад 5.6.0.убунту2
<TheFalkorr> час назад 5.6.0.убунту3
<TheFalkorr> в одной версии билд депы добавили.в другой правили
<TheFalkorr> до офф реп еще ни одна из этих версий не дошла
<TheFalkorr> убунту2 отозвали
<TheFalkorr> убунту3 еще не собрана на всех архитектурах
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: так что подожди
<SergeyIT> и вам того же )
<[Raiden]> кстати ,что хорошо в кубунте, кеды собирают оперативн опод текущий дист. Можно обновлять своё де оставаясь на стабле релизе какое-то врмя.
<[Raiden]> гном я не знаю ,собирают или нет.
<baronos> мда в юнити еще хуже дефолтный альт+таб чем в г3.)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: отличный альт таб.когда починят работу на всех десктопах
<[Raiden]> Я не использую альт+таб. когда окон 10 или больше это отнимает время.
<SergeyIT> на вкус и цвет...
<[Raiden]> просто клик потаскбару или все окна (скале) оказывается быстрее
 * baronos отошел к иконе со следом ступни и перекрестился
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331637528_9401685_bfb39102ff.png
 * [Raiden] вредный
<baronos> ты что, у меня своя секта "Очевидцы Кассиопеи", а ты карла маркса)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати, нету аналога альт+таб ,но для окон текущего приложения, но зато есть хоткей на скале  с такими окнами.
<[Raiden]> как бы 3 режима, все окна, только с текущего стола и только текущего приложения.
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: как нет алт+таб?
<|rapidsp|> или я не в контексте?
<[Raiden]> нет аналога альт+таб только для окон 1 программы
<|rapidsp|> аа
<[Raiden]> я забыл хоткей, в ГШ такой есть
<|rapidsp|> шайтан
<|rapidsp|> а в ГШ как?
<[Raiden]> вроде ctrl+~
<[Raiden]> или альт+~
<|rapidsp|> надо в хоткеях кде покопаться, может есть...
<|rapidsp|> там чего только нет
<[Raiden]> а тут ctrl+f7 (по умолчанию) и  срабатывает только если  есть несколько окон 1 программы.
<in9_> ctrl+alt+f1? )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ну что у вас там юнити обновился?
<SergeyIT> тогда уж в консоли wmctrl -l, ввыбрать окно и показать его
<[Raiden]> если нравится юнити и хочется иметь свежий, то вроде на ппа есть и стабле и девел
<[Raiden]> т.е. можно наверное познать все радости не прыгая бо альфам\бетам дистрибутива
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а кто прыгает?
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unity-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<baronos> моё Гюнити обновилось и убунту-десктоп тоже)
<in9_> Raiden, у меня подтормаживает иногда, когда окошки перетаскиваю
<[Raiden]> in9_: кеды или юнити? )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: гномощель тест дей объявили
<in9_> Raiden, юнити
<[Raiden]> я его только в виртуалке пользую, так что фиг знает. в ццсм можно покоматься насчет огл и композита , ну и эффектов и что-нить ухудшить\отключить, ради ускорения
<[Raiden]> наверное
<TheFalkorr> о.починили наконец
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: обновляйся
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: одновился без проблем
<SergeyIT> б
<in9_> Raiden, карточка HD 6870 - не должно быть таких проблем. Думаю что-то с дровами не так :( буду сеня свободные искать
<TheFalkorr> только каким подорожником они мне cups вернули
<TheFalkorr> а не.нормально.не весь капс.только обновы к либам от
<[Raiden]> как раз и должно. Фактически дрова от амд - это часть местного юмора и анекдотов
<[Raiden]> с открытми дровами может быть лучше.
<[Raiden]> в след апгрейд попробуй нвидию. Тут всё наоборот. Открытые значительно хуже, но закрытые  фактически такого же качества как и под винду.
<in9_> Raiden, существует ресурс, куда выкладывают открытые дрова?
<TheFalkorr> Жителям итальянской деревни запретили умирать
<TheFalkorr> даааа.путину еще далеко до диктатуры итальянцев
<[Raiden]> in9_: есть хавту как откатить, если стоят закрытые - сам ищи. И на ппа могут быть новые версии mesa и xxserver-org-video-ati
<[Raiden]> и я не утверждаю, только предпологаю, что может быть быстрее.
<[Raiden]> опции ещё есть у дров, возможно часть может влиять на производительность компиза
<User933[web]> здравствуйте. Подскажите как сделать облачное хранилище?
<TheFalkorr> User933[web]: покупаешь пару серверных стоек, помещение, сетевое оборудование. делаешь ремонт, устанавливаешь все это.настраиваешь.подводишь магистральный канал оптоволокна.регистрируешь сайтец
<User933[web]> ))) Спасибо. На домашнем компе для себя и друзей, родственников
<TheFalkorr> User933[web]: google ownCloud
<TheFalkorr> тогда так
<User933[web]> Спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Во втором гноме среди стандартных обоев есть "космос", они так как бы переодически меняются сами. Где они лежат, кто-нибудь знает? И как сделать свои кастомные обои по такой схеме?
<User171[web]> Всем доброго времени. Подскажите, почему не создается LiveUSB с Ubuntu? Все программы перепробовал. Либо черный экран с мигающим курсором при загрузке, либо ошибка No UI configuration file
<Kyshtynbai> Утилиту Unetbootin пробовал?
<User171[web]> Пробовал, такая же проблема. Флешка 100% исправна
<[Raiden]> User933[web]: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/uec.html    ,http://blog.imena.ua/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80-%D1%81-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%89%D1%8C%D1%8E-ub/
<[Raiden]> омг
<in9_> User171[web], ось какая?
<User171[web]> Которую хочу записать? Или на которой записываю?
<in9_> User171[web], на которой
<User171[web]> ХР
<User171[web]> Столько перечитал, весь мозг сломал. Ни одна программа толком не дает нужного эффекта... даже LiLi
<petty> доброго всем
<in9_> User171[web], http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button этот пробовал?
<User171[web]> Пробовал и этот
<[Raiden]> User171[web]: а имидж проверялся? контрольная сумма совпадает?
<User171[web]> Да. Скачан с офсайта, все в порядке.
<baronos> альтернейт спасет
<in9_> странно, никогда проблем не было. галочку поставил когда записывал?
<User171[web]> Подробнее?
<User171[web]> Ставил все, что можно, точь в точь по мануалам. Все пишут, что отлично получилось, а я как проклятый
<in9_> вот той прогой, что скинул. Когда выбираешь образ, ниже нужно поставить галочку. я не помню, что она там значит, просто помню, что надо :)
<in9_> может флешка кака?
<User171[web]> Format drive там
<User171[web]> Флешка отличная
<in9_> ну вот сделай format drive :)
<User171[web]> Да и руки прямые вроде
<User171[web]> Флешка в FAT32 же должна быть?
<in9_> да
<[Raiden]> по поводу облака - имхо просто  модный термин.  Шариш по самде для всех папку - чем не облако
<[Raiden]> самбе*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> есть расширения или настройки в фф, что бы русские линки копировал как есть, а не как D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-...
<[Raiden]> ?
<User171[web]> Процесс пошел еще раз, сейчас посмотрим
<in9_> чем тебе D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-... не нравится? :D
<User171[web]> Хотя все программы делали вид, что все хорошо, врядли сейчас что-ито изменится...
<[Raiden]> in9_: 1. не красиво , 2. буквенные линки нормально открываются давно.
<in9_> можно ли настройки чувствительности мыши с винды в убунту перекинуть?
<[Raiden]> нет
<in9_> у меня вот так http://xn--80aacbuczbw9a6a.xn--p1ai/ - русские линки )
<[Raiden]> Я даже не про линк спросил, а про часть после хоста
<[Raiden]> хотя поковрканный хост тоже не охото видеть
<User171[web]> Программа записала образ, никакого шаманства больше? А то по интернету гуляет разное, переименовывать что-то, строки добавлять в sysconfig
<[Raiden]> есть разные способы. Когда образами ,ничего не надо править
<User171[web]> Хорошо, пошел в перезагрузку, зайду отпишусь
<[Raiden]> но есть и такие, где содержимое выкладывается на фат
<[Raiden]> слава двдромам
<in9_> фпс лучше glxgears проверять?
<User301[web]> Итак. Образ записался на флешку, но как и ожидалось все пошло прахом.
<User301[web]> Призагрузке "No default or UI configuration derective found". Error: No configuration file found
<User301[web]> Что ей не так? Третий день бьюсь...
<TheFalkorr> User301[web]: проверь контрольную сумму
<User301[web]> Совпадает
<TheFalkorr> с чем?
<User301[web]> Судя по ошибке, нет какого-то файла конфигурации, или каталога с ним
<User301[web]> У меня два образа скачанных в разные места диска, они одинаковые
<User301[web]> Сумма тоже
<User301[web]> Врядли это совпадение
<in9_> кто с чего сидишь здесь?
<User301[web]> Так что делать-то граждане знатоки...
<in9_> я аще хз, второй день тут :DD
<in9_> у меня не было таких проблем
<TheFalkorr> User301[web]: а ты сравни с эталонной
<in9_> скорее всего образ битый
<User301[web]> Сейчас сравню
<User301[web]> А вот и не битый
<User301[web]> Что делать, непонятно
<User301[web]> Так по поводу ошибок, что можете сказать?
<User301[web]> Нет конфигурационного файла
<User301[web]> Эх, столько народу, а посоветовать некому и нечего...
<baronos> купи болванку
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ты
<baronos> и постаринке установи
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: гентовод
<User301[web]> Так вот я бы не мучился, если бы привод был рабочим
<User301[web]> В том то вся и беда
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> оу
<in9_> ты как проверял, образ битый или нет?
<baronos> User301[web]: попробуй консольный альтерней образ
<Lex_S> 500 лет там небыл
<User301[web]> Я не совсем еще разбираюсь в линуксе, консольную установку могу и не осилить
<User301[web]> Ладно... буду дальше мучится раз и тут никто совета дать не может...
<Cuba_013> народ скажите мне одну простую истину. можно ли настроить инет только на одном squid. т.е. ставлю только свид настраиваю его и пользователи могут к нему подключаться . или мне надо ставить еще ipmasq и dnsmasq
<sharikoff> можно даже без squid
<sharikoff> ваще без компа
<Cuba_013> да.
<Cuba_013> а с компом ?
<TheFalkorr> и с компом можно
<in9_> и без компа
<in9_> тоже можно
<Cuba_013> значит у меня с руками проблема и с головой
<sharikoff> с девочками водярой и патефоном
<Cuba_013> целый день пытался тупа завернуть нет через скид , а он сопротивляется
<in9_> че говорит?
<in9_> у меня вот skype микрофон не воспринимает :(
<Cuba_013> а у меня сервер нет не раздает )
<Cuba_013> я понял, что не могу понять как при настроенном прокси сервере я пользователя не могу подключить.
<Cuba_013> не могу понять . надо настраивать хоть как то сетевую карту, которая раздает на локалку инет или не надо. пробовал по разному, но успехов не было (
<sharikoff> у тя каша какая то в голове
<sharikoff> но! всего 3 штуки и прокси-сервер с фильтрацией и авторизацией в лдапе готов =)
<Cuba_013> это все ubuntu
<Cuba_013> ты мне говорил что его тоже надо через свид пускать
<sharikoff> надо просто читать руководства
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> а не кино смотреть
<sharikoff> кого его пускать?
<Cuba_013> я уже забыл когда смотрел
<Cuba_013> я дела тест . пакеты валят на пользовательскую машину , но не все доходят
<Cuba_013> лдап
<sharikoff> а как ты вычислил лдап?
<sharikoff> =)
<Cuba_013> ай. вкратце. поставил я сервак. все работает. покрайней мере я подключаюсь к нему через браузер.
<sharikoff> я через консоль подключаюсь обычно
<Cuba_013> в ссылках которых я читал ничего не сказано как это все на пользовательской машине будет заворачиваться
<sharikoff> а как на пользовательской машине настраивается прокси?
<Cuba_013> через консоль это хорошо
<Cuba_013> я так понимаю надо ip маска подсети и шлюз
<Cuba_013> еще в браузере провисать
<sharikoff> это надо.. да..
<Cuba_013> прописать
<sharikoff> что прописать?
<Cuba_013> ip сервака и порт
<sharikoff> порт чего?
<Cuba_013> http
<Cuba_013> порт
<sharikoff> 80?
<Cuba_013> если через скид чесать 3128
<sharikoff> согласен
<sharikoff> теперь надо проверить работает ли сквид
<sharikoff> ибо если коиентский комп настроен и не фурычит имхо что то не ладно с серваком
<sharikoff> *клиентский
<Cuba_013> вот . я тоже понял что у меня с ним проблема
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> тебе понадобилось 3 дня на это
<sharikoff> через три дня поймешь почему не работает
<Cuba_013> нет
<Cuba_013> =)
<sharikoff> да
<Cuba_013> мне бы сейчас
<sharikoff> надо книжки читать
<sharikoff> как сквиднастраивать
<sharikoff> а не канючить тут на канале
<sharikoff> и откровенно тупить
<Cuba_013> =)
<andrex> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<sharikoff> видишь как все просто?
<sharikoff> нажал на ссылочку и по слогам по слогам
<Cuba_013> я читал их
<sharikoff> и что ты понял?
<andrex> гляжу в книгу вижу ...
<Cuba_013> по первой пробовал , но не нашел у свида visible_hostname
<sharikoff> горе
<andrex> а по 2? )
<sharikoff> по второй не нашел сквида
<Cuba_013> вторую не пробовал
<sharikoff> тебе сколько лет?
<andrex> ну дык попробуй, чё тебе все действия данго алгаритма диктовать?
<Cuba_013> ладно . разгребусь сам
<sharikoff> andrex: время час ночи а ты не спишь
<sharikoff> ложись уже
<andrex> sharikoff: издержки работы)
<andrex> я днём спал
<sharikoff> ты не в диагностическом работаешь я чет подзабыл?
<andrex> нет, на бумажке запиши, на всякий)
<sharikoff> ник уж больно знакомый
<andrex> ты у меня 3 раз спрашиваешь
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: время 11 часов а у тя час ночи
<andrex> ну какбе без 1 час, у мну
<sharikoff> чета я все больше и больше в хроме разочаровываюсь
<andrex> я тоже, глючит он чёт конкретно, последнее время
<baronos> хром 19-dev  полет отличный)
<User021[web]> 1
<[Raiden]> я разочаровался сразу как увидел. Но ставлю время от времени посмотреть
<[Raiden]> для работы фф
<[Raiden]> спидиал уж больно нравится , хот ьи содрали с оперы, но именно плагин для фф самый няшный  и ещё масса всего.
<aalexej> Здравствуйте!
<Coder_Gosha> на qt-creator написал простое приложение, на x64 системе. На других x64 собирается нормально, а вот на x86 пишет ошибку сборки qmake и про профиль Desktop. В чем может быть проблема
<User076[web]> Привет
<User076[web]> установил xubuntu 10.10 из под винды теперь не желает.. выбираю ос xubuntu из двух установленых а мне послевыбора примерно такое  http://pics.livejournal.com/w32blaster/pic/00091egp
<User076[web]> кто подскажет что может быть?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<[Raiden]> тебя выкинуло в консоль которая есть в initrd , это такой маленкий имидж с линукс котоырй грузится до основгного
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> чаще такое бывает когда не найдена фс, или нету драйвера для чего-нить
<User076[web]> и как с ним быть?
<User076[web]> неделю гдето как поставил и трабы вже такие
<[Raiden]> Это только начало
<[Raiden]> )
<User076[web]> начало чего ?
<[Raiden]> проблем
<User076[web]> а поподробнее
<Kyshtynbai> Не обращай внимания, Райден шутит).
<[Raiden]> ну, придется изучать, искатьать аналоги программ, всё будет падать ,при резете экст4 обязательно слетит
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<User076[web]> да пусть шутит
<[Raiden]> :)
<User076[web]> и все таки что можно сделать с такой траблой
<[Raiden]> ребутнись ещё и попробу заметить какой-нить текст пред тем как выкинет консоль
<[Raiden]> ну или на форум писани.
<User076[web]> так это выкидывает после выбора ос из списка
<WindSong> Всем шалом, надо помошь, убунта перестала дружить с флешкой, отображает ее как  e> </Cha не удаляются файлы с флещки не работает безопасное извлечение и так далее
<User076[web]> флешку лечи
<WindSong> винда видит норм все пашет имя норм (
<[Raiden]> у чела метка на флешке кривая
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<Sergey_IT> может метка по-русски
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> кто там хотел убунту с гномом http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/easily-create-your-own-distribution.html
<[Raiden]> идите и сделайте сами
<[Raiden]> )
<User076[web]> установил xubuntu 10.10 из под винды теперь не желает заводится.. выбираю ос xubuntu из двух установленых а мне послевыбора примерно такое  http://pics.livejournal.com/w32blaster/pic/00091egp
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], с вуби лучше не связываться
<User076[web]> так выхода другова небыло..
<User076[web]> другая установка не прокатила
<bosyi> вопрос ко всем. ставите мс_офис под вайном?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, так на форуме глянь
<User076[web]> типа поищи может найдешь)))))
<bosyi> так у меня стоит) мне интересно ставят ли другие пользователиґ
<User910[web]> Доброго времени
<bosyi> могут ли обойтись исключительно либреофисом или нет? я не могу к сожалению
<User910[web]> Кто-то может помочь по загрузочной флешке проблему разрешить? Третий день бьюсь и все бестолку.
<bosyi> в чем проблма?
<bosyi> User076[web], что с флешкой? из под какой системы создаешь?
<User076[web]> м?
<User076[web]> аа
<User076[web]> это не ко мне
<User076[web]> вон другой гусь
<User910[web]> Записал через программу "Universal USB Installer"флешку. Все успешно, но при загрузке получаю такое: "ERROR: Ni configuratoin file found" и "No default or UI configuration derective found"
<bosyi> да, не к тебе
<User910[web]> No configuration*
<User910[web]> Ввиду нерабочего привода приходится писать флешку, По описаниям все легко и просто, но...
<User910[web]> Никто не знает, в чем дело?
<[Raiden]> в гугле по ошибке ничего нет?
<User910[web]> Пробовал искать, толкового ничего не вижу
<User076[web]> как обычно.. пошлите отчет разработчику программы... приписку только забывают сделать " может исправим а так помучайтесь "
<User910[web]> Там такую муть задвигали, вплоть до редактирования MBR флешки, но это же бредово
<bosyi> попробуй другую флешку. может образ криво скчался еще
<User910[web]> Образ проверял, флешка полностью исправна, в том-то вся и беда, что все вокруг хорошо, программа ошибок не дает, успешно пишется, но получается бяка, где собака порыта, не пойму...
<[Raiden]> панели инструментов сбоку. Зачем правда не знаю  и со всм софтом не получится
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0313/h_1331660844_5262634_e49bdd4c09.png
<User910[web]> Печаль...
<kilovatt> добрый вечер
<kilovatt> подскажите плиз - есть ноут maxmedia nb1060 (древнее нечто) после загрзки с лайв флешки разрешение экрана устанавливается на 1024х768 и всё
<kilovatt> в mode нету другого
<kilovatt> нагуглил метод добавления кастомного режима... но что-то не получилось
<kilovatt> никто не подскажет?
<kilovatt> то есть совсем никто не подскажет? :(
<stasdizzi> kilovatt: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0
<kilovatt> спасибо
<kilovatt> изучу
<stasdizzi> у меня была такая проблема, решил принудительным разрешением экрана
<UrrU> Где в pidgin пункт, что бы контакты делились к примеру не только по категориям, а по учетным записям
<kilovatt> да я то это понял... только по тому ману что я нашел не получилось... меня немного он подзадолбал уже :)
<markmx> линуксы-линуксончики, помогите вот с какой штукой. допустим делаем так echo "blabla" > file.txt получаем файлик с текстом, все логично. есть ткаая штука как ffprobe она при работе выводит техническую свою инфу в поток, но если мы направим ее в файл то хзапишется только
<kilovatt> xrandr  --newmode "1600x900_60.00"  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync
<kilovatt> а откуда данные после кавычек брать для 1024х600?
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: gtf
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всякие cvt и тому подобные не правильно определяют
<[v-8]_jupiter> проверенно уже
<markmx> а мою мессагу получили?
<markmx> или длинновата штоли вышла
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я только подключился)
<kilovatt> юпитер по вот этому http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0 ману как мне правильно новый режим добвать под 1024х600
<UrrU> Где в pidgin пункт, что бы контакты делились к примеру не только по категориям, а по учетным записям
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: В консоле пиши gtf 1680 1050 60
<[v-8]_jupiter> подстав только свое разрешение
<stasdizzi> kilovatt: в терминале  gtf 1024 600 70(это частота обновнения)
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent  делай по этому. Там последний комент то что тебе нужно
<[v-8]_jupiter> только вместо CRT подставь VGA1
<[v-8]_jupiter> и свой modeline
<User076[web]> ну чтож..
<User076[web]> последний разок
<User076[web]> установил xubuntu 10.10 из под винды теперь не желает заводится.. выбираю ос xubuntu из двух установленых а мне после выбора примерно такое  http://pics.livejournal.com/w32blaster/pic/00091egp
<User076[web]> может ктото все таки чтото
<[v-8]_jupiter> grub переставь
<User076[web]> о.. ктото
<andrex> мда и лучшеб вабще на виртуалку поставил, то што ставится из винды это убожество
<User076[web]> так.. а поподробнее
<andrex> virtualbox поставь создай вирт комп и поставь туда
<User076[web]> а на счет гроба как его переставить???
<kilovatt> есть пара проблем :) gtf выдает цифры, которые по ходу не правильные :) и я не могу использовать при создании режива ничего кроме default
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: не может быть
<kilovatt> потому реакция cannot found VGA1
<[v-8]_jupiter> такс
<[v-8]_jupiter> какое разрешени?
<[v-8]_jupiter> тебе нужно
<kilovatt> 1024x600
<kilovatt> экран 10.2
<andrex> мм гроба, ужс какой(
<kilovatt> вот мне дает gtf 48.96  1024 1064 1168 1312  600 601 604 622
<kilovatt> под 1024 600 60
<User076[web]> чтож. .. спасибо за убидительные ответы и помощ
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: http://pastebin.com/kbLHdHdk
<[v-8]_jupiter> User076[web]: переставил?
<andrex> ага 100500 раз)
<User076[web]> если бы еще знать как
<User076[web]> тогда бы все переставил
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: там баш скрипт сделай его исполняемым и запусти от root
<[v-8]_jupiter> User076[web]: ну а в google зайти?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАм очень подробно росписано
<User076[web]> да да.. вже пробовал
<User076[web]> толку нуль
<[v-8]_jupiter> User076[web]: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот по этому делай руководству
<andrex> он через wubi поставил, по этому я фиг знает как его там переставить, мысль одна опять переставить через wubi или vbox
<kilovatt> ща :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> User076[web]: а че тебя понесло через wubi ставить
<User076[web]> да то.. что по другому не устанавливаетсо на комп
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм
<[v-8]_jupiter> Странно
<Sergey_IT> а что за комп?
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde 4.8 валится ппц
<[v-8]_jupiter> (
<User076[web]> пень 3 700 мгц
<Sergey_IT> а дисков сколько?
 * AndreX|OFF упал под стол
<User076[web]> два
<Sergey_IT> и памяти
<User076[web]> две планки 128 и 256
<[v-8]_jupiter> User076[web]: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/84673/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож так получится
<[v-8]_jupiter> я с wubi не сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0;topicseen
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], и ставь на отдельный диск
<User076[web]> Sergey_IT так и сделал изначально
<[v-8]_jupiter> кто xrandr использует для смены частоты.  у вас kde не валитсякогда разрешение меняешь?
<andrex> может ему просто с альтернейта поставить
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], а что ставил?
<User076[web]> несколько раз зашел кое что настроили и потом все..
<User076[web]> xubuntu 10.10
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], не потянет 10.10
<User076[web]> работала.. немного вяло
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], через вуби ставил?
<User076[web]> ты не поверишь.. нажал и поставилась
<User076[web]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: ну как?
<kilovatt> ну получаем file.bash потом sudo bash file ?
<kilovatt> так веддь?
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], не поверишь, 8.04 на таком компе еле ползала с 512М памяти
<andrex> xface на такое тяжко нужно lxde или чёто плегче
<andrex> lubuntu какойнить
<Sergey_IT> лучше другой дистр
<Iorik> можно и гнома до ста метров поджать
<User076[web]> ох.. сколько ни спрашивал все твердили что все будет робить
<Sergey_IT> так это уметь надо
<User076[web]> а тут вже не будет.. тяжело
<Iorik> ставить не убунту-десктоп, а гноме-коре
<Iorik> и половину служб вырубить из автозапуска
<andrex> ага и свап поболее
<Sergey_IT> User076[web], тему почитал?
<User076[web]> читаю ...
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: в консоле touch resolution.sh потом скопируй в него то что я скинул. Далее chmod +x resolution.sh и потом sudo ./resolution.sh
<Iorik> у меня на стареньком IBM стоит лубунту и флеш уже в браузере не посмотришь - проц нагружается по полной, хоть чай кипяти
<[Raiden]> kilovatt: sudo если скрипт от юзера хочешь выпольнить ,  .sh .bash расширения совсем не нужны
<Iorik> а 9,04 с гномом летала
<[Raiden]> хотя и можно
<[Raiden]> от руба т.е.
<[Raiden]> рута
<[Raiden]> Iorik: и какой из этого вывод?
<User076[web]> опять траблы на том же месте..
<[Raiden]> Iorik: линукс стал хуже или комп пора на свалку?
<Iorik> лучше гнома ставить и пилить его
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> лучше комп менять
<Iorik> а этот выкинуть?
<Sergey_IT> подорить кому...
<Iorik> нет уж, он мне 7 лет служит и еще пусть столько работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: у тебя kde какая версия?
<only_you> Iorik: отключи лишние службы в автозагрузке убунті)
<[v-8]_jupiter> у меня на 4.8 валится при смене разрешения
<andrex> и читать книжульки по линуксу чтоб впредь справится с такими трабами
<[v-8]_jupiter> А я почти в  него поверил
<[Raiden]> Iorik: тогда есть смысл поставить туда ту же самую 9.04 или любой из современных дистров специально для старых компов
<only_you> у меня лубунта прекрасно себя чувствует на семпроне 1.8 и 512 мб озу
<[Raiden]> и ничего не будет лагать
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: 4.8.1
<Iorik> у меня ноут р3 900 мегагерц и 300 оперативы :)
<only_you> тогда вобще опенбокс чистый юзай
<Sergey_IT> only_you, но это же на П3 700МГц 368Мб
<User076[web]> опять тоже самое.. ядро и раздел
<User076[web]> вот откуда я знаю какое ядро
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: из бекпортов?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: да )
<Iorik> ща вот провожу опыты с дебианом, готовлю для старичка :) дебиан заметно меньше ресурсов требует
<[Raiden]> Я тут решил го зеленым сделать и посмотреть реакцию на лоре . https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7521544?lastmod=1331655187255
<[Raiden]> его
<[Raiden]> это есть, дебиан легче.
<Iorik> сейчас уже 60 метров оперативы занято, а это как в лубунте
<User076[web]> ох..( начитался вже этого всего и пробовать уже не хочется
<User076[web]> как бы заранее знаю что не выйдет
<[Raiden]> User076[web]: может и к лучшему.
<User076[web]> откуда брать это ядро..
<User076[web]> куда его толкать????
<[Raiden]> User076[web]: напомни что ты ставишь
<[Raiden]> если 11.10 , попробуй 12.04 или наоборот )
<User076[web]> гроб переставляю
<User076[web]> вроде так посоветовали
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<[Raiden]> посл. линк.
<User076[web]> 10.10
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а ты ставил сразу kubuntu или доставлял?
<[Raiden]> User076[web]: с тех пор могли много поломать\починить. Может просто взят ьпосвежее ,если есть инетт.
<User076[web]> [Raiden] инет есть..
<User076[web]> не проблема
<User076[web]> траблы в другом..
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: текущая версия  стоит обновлением с 11.04  и  вроде сначала ставил с гномом. Весеннюю думаю преставить с 0, сразу кубунту
<User076[web]> не выходит с этим гробом
<[v-8]_jupiter> А kubuntu больше не поддерживают?
<[v-8]_jupiter> всмысле не спосируют
<User076[web]> то команду не воспринемает  error то вообще непойму что к чему и что куда
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: но я скоре всего буду иметь и другие де  установленными. У меня сча ест ьи гном и razorqt   и   опенбокс.
<[Raiden]> я так привык.
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото для 64 бит маловато 2 гига озу(
<[v-8]_jupiter> быстро заканчивается
<kilovatt> а после исполнения скрипта в xrandr должен появиться режим так ведь?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: у тебя какой компутер?
<[Raiden]> если десктоп, то 2 гб рам сча стоят 20-30$ , а може ти 4 уже.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Стационарка
<[v-8]_jupiter> та завтра с работы еще 2-шку принесу
<[Raiden]> если добить до 4гб не вариант, то поставь 32бит версию. Особой разницы нет
<[Raiden]> гуд
<[Raiden]> с 4гб мне хватает. Например сча где-то 2.7 занято, ещё виртуалка работает , под енё 1гб выделено
<[Raiden]> неё )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та если бы не geany и eclipse с chrome мне бы хватало)))
<[Raiden]> возможно для кого-то страшные цифры
<[Raiden]> хром это да...
<[Raiden]> Я  всё ещё люблю фф
<[v-8]_jupiter> та он медлянный
<kilovatt> что-то не добавляет скрипт нового режима
<[Raiden]> в плане жора рам по идее он лучше. Хотя я пользуюсь по другим причинам
<[v-8]_jupiter> и нету такой синхронизации как chrome
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: что за ошибку пишет?
<fx_> почему node.js в холостую жрет 620 метров?
<kilovatt> ну разрешения добавил, потом на исполнение ./file.sh - bash: ./file.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> символ превода строки не тот
<[Raiden]> в скрипте
<[Raiden]> убери все ^M
 * User076[web] почел лысину
<User076[web]> где это ядро взять которое у меня
<User076[web]> ???
<kilovatt> так не у в скрипте никаких переводов строк :)
<[Raiden]> User076[web]: установленные ядра в /boot
<User076[web]> еще не легче..
<User076[web]> и как глянуть???
<[Raiden]> ls /boot ?
<[Raiden]> или о чем ты?
<User076[web]> да..( успокоил..
<[Raiden]> а.. это ты тот вебюзер с вуби
<User076[web]> да да
<andrex> [Raiden]: он пытыется поле установки с вуби вотановить груб
<[Raiden]> ставь на нормальный раздел или в виртуалку
<andrex> я это уже говорил
<[Raiden]> с вуби я не знаю как быть. Ниразу руки не дошли поставить
<andrex> не помогло
<User076[web]> третий день и все в пустую
<kilovatt>  [v-8]_jupiter: чего я не так сделал то? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> kilovatt: открой в нормальном редакторе и сделай правильную кодировку
<[v-8]_jupiter> и поуберай в конце символы
<zloeYXO> всем привет
<only_you> вазап
<zloeYXO> довекот кто нибудь настраивал?)
<kilovatt>  [v-8]_jupiter: то о чем я говорил xrandr cannot find output "VGA1"
<kilovatt> там косяк был со скриптом что line ending - windows :P
<kilovatt> спасибо за помощь всем :)
<fx_> почему node.js в холостую жрет 620 метров?
<[Raiden]> а част ьчего это?
<fx_> [Raiden]: что?
<[Raiden]> node.js
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывает , что чем меньше js и py , тем всё лучше :)
<fx_> [Raiden]: а как удалить приложение
<fx_> если его устанавливал через make install
<[Raiden]> как оно называется секрет?
<fx_> node
<[Raiden]> 1. иногда срабатывает make uninstall  в папке исходников, после кофигуре или смейк с теми же параметрами
<fx_> и npm
<fx_> аха
<fx_> а если я точно не помню как ставил)
<[Raiden]> или делаеш ьснова мейк инсталл и смотришь на консол ьчто куда скопировалось
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю, тогда руками метотодом тыка
<User802[web]> опа.. вот и слайсиди зашел
<User802[web]> ну кто тут смелый помочь с вуби?
<only_you> фу
<User802[web]> что "фу"
<User802[web]> ссылок дали а помочь не желаем
<User705[web]> how to enable wi-fi on gigabyte being in ubuntu 11.10
<User705[web]> help, please
<only_you> User705[web]: there russian only)
<only_you> *here
<fx_> [Raiden]: долго makeется
<[Raiden]> make не нужно  если make uninstall срабатывает
<[Raiden]> еслинет, тогда пусть
<fx_> [Raiden]: *KISSING*
<[Raiden]> ))
<fx_> попробую с пакета поставить может меньше есть будет
<fx_> [Raiden]: не знаешь python-software-properties кроме add-apt-repository еще че нить умеет
<[Raiden]> add-apt-repository консольаня команда, не очень понимаю причем тут центр
<fx_> [Raiden]: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip
<fx_> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<[Raiden]> а.. я не так прочел
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S `which add-apt-repository`
<[Raiden]> python-software-properties: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
 * andrex начинает думать что когото заигнорил))
<[Raiden]> больше ничег оне умеет
<fx_> получается только это
<fx_> так
<[Raiden]> dpkg -L python-software-properties
<[Raiden]> dpkg -L python-software-properties |less
<[Raiden]> dpkg -L python-software-properties |grep bin
<[Raiden]> так получше
<[Raiden]> andrex: меня?
<andrex> нет
<fx_> это а из списка один репозиторий только через файл удалить можно?
<andrex> ты скем говоришь?
<[Raiden]> andrex: fx_:
<andrex> а ну точно его
<[Raiden]> fx_: можно в гуи удалить в источниках , через команду не знаю как. есть ppa-purge , но оно не только запись о репе удаляет , ещё всё что с неё ставилось.
<fx_> [Raiden]: хм а в sourcec.list нету моего ппа
<andrex> он в source.list.d скорее всего ввиде файла
<fx_> точно
<fx_> его удалить и все?
<andrex> угу
<fx_> спасибо
<fx_> не ну было 620 метров
<fx_> теперь 640
<andrex> кеш почисти)
<andrex> а то что больше стало может из за журнала
<fx_> да нет
<fx_> у меня node.js жрет память
<fx_> на холостых
<fx_> http://s1.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2012/03/9c6329be9535e06574db48e2066f55b0.png
<andrex> понятно
<fx_> я не особо правда пониманию
<fx_> че именно он жрет
<fx_> если свап пустой
<fx_> mem на все процессы 258 метров
<andrex> утечки может
<andrex> у рторрента мозг плавится и заливает вю память
<fx_> ну то есть это плохо что в столбце virt написано 620 метров?
<fx_> весна на улице =))) с утра -28 было, а ща снег валит ппц просто
<andrex> упс, наутилус крашнул
<fx_> andre: ну то есть это плохо что в столбце virt написано 620 метров?
<andrex> ну возможно что да, хотя это виртуальная память, может так и нужно
<fx_> на форуме написали что типа все норм и жрет всего 9 метров
<andrex> может оно выделяет столько но использует меньше. похоже на бажный код гдето
<fx_> andre: ну ща спецом читый node установил
<fx_> чистый
<andrex> а может это явовский прибулд
<andrex> хотя походу так и есть, выделяет под процесс, но юзает меньше, правда я без понятия нафига столько резервировать ему
<fx_> andre: да вот...
<fx_> чет я и не найду инфы в инете
<fx_> смотри там есть два процесса рторрента, и два ноде
<fx_> они каждый по столько ресурсов едят
<fx_> ну тоесть в итоге node есть 620 или 1240?
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6203/138238612.59/0_6f4fe_36c02ee1_orig
<andrex> короче это специфика VPS
<only_you> [Raiden]: яблоко отдіхает)
<BlancoD> Только что поставил обновления, перезагрузился, теперь при монтировании дисков в наутилусе, диски монтируются в режиме только чтение
<BlancoD> это нормально?
<BlancoD> или это у меня баг где то?
<andrex> fx_: вобщем, virt образ виртуальной памяти выделяемой на процесс которая в реале может пустовать, тебе нужно ореинтироватся на res
<Cheetah97> Всем привет, как настроить встроенный intel wimax 5150?
<andrex> fx_: погугли ман по htop
<andrex> b gjqv`im yfdthyj rfr 'nj hf,jnftn
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: не нормально
<Cheetah97> гм, просьба общаться со мной на литературном русском, ибо сленга матерых пингвиноводовЪ я не особо понимаю
<andrex> ** и поймёшь наверно как это работат
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: если диски постоянные, стоит прописать в фстаб, что бы сразу монтировались
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<BlancoD> [Raiden], до перезагрузки я ещё Gparted установил, вот сейчас сижу и думаю, может в этом дело?
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: если съемные, то даже не знаю что могло поломаться )
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: я не знаю. увидеть текущие опции монтирования можно набрав mount , например
<andrex> Cheetah97: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/103453/
<[Raiden]> а откуда они берутся и т.д. сам выясняй
<fx_> andre: спасибо, я читал)
<andrex> ok
<Cheetah97> andrex: у меня убунту 11.10 и я не на йоте а на комстаре, но все равно большое спасибо!
<BlancoD> [Raiden], спасибо, примонтирую в постоянку тогда
<[Raiden]> оформите кто-неть баг для юнити. Напишите,  нельзя выбрать произвольный валлпапер для каждого стола.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: ок
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: можешь почитать про evdev \ devicekit   - опции автомаунта как там описываются.
<[Raiden]> но я пользуюсь по старинке фстабом
<Cheetah97> andrex: скачал предлагаемый скрипт, там где sudo wimaxcu connect network 15 вместо 15 что надо указать чтобы подключиться к Комстару? ЗЫ я ща под виндой сижу
<[Raiden]> точнее не автомаунта, а маунта когда кликаеш ьв наутилусе
<BlancoD> да думаю проще фстабом, раньше по крайней мере так и делал
<andrex> Cheetah97: спросил оже, я не пользюю данные сети у оператора надо спрашивать или гуглить, или искать кто пользует линух
<andrex> *т -ю
<User843[web]> есть тут кто?
<andrex> не исключено
<User843[web]> wifi не работает
<Cheetah97> а у мя wimax
<Cheetah97> сижу из под винды тут все пашет
<andrex> !ask | User843[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User843[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<andrex> забывать уже начал)
<User843[web]> в подключениях пишет, что поддержка беспроводных сетей отключена аппаратно
<User843[web]> установлена ubuntu 11.10
<User843[web]> хочу, чтобы работал интернет
<andrex> ну дык fn + кнопка включающая вафлю, если бук
<andrex> или биос
<KIRaPRO> x-files на телеке xubuntu на ноуте 0о )))))
<KIRaPRO> одни Х вокруг)
<[Raiden]> вроде старый сериал
<KIRaPRO> очень)))
<KIRaPRO> я с флехи смотрю
<[Raiden]> тфу ты блин
<[Raiden]> мне подумалось ты в сериале на ноуте хубунту увидел
<KIRaPRO> я видел в прошлом году по тв3 показывали
<andrex> )
<KIRaPRO> ))))))) не я бы подумал что xface это заговор)
<andrex> не мне он надоел (сериал)
<KIRaPRO> первые три сезона класс в них серьъезность чувствуется дальше каламбур раздули
<andrex> я его както смотрел, когда его ещё на орт, первом канале крутили
<KIRaPRO> я в детстве смотрел забыл когда года два назад начал смотреть тут же все вспомнил как буд-то прошлым летом смотрел смотрел)
<KIRaPRO> первые три сезона нет конкретики все размыто... ни каких пришельцев как таковых! заставляют думать и искать варианты... дальше начали серых человечков и всяких монстров показывать
<KIRaPRO> заметно по сериалу как америка спецэффекты осваивали
<andrex> короче офтоп всё это, сериал не очень айс
<KIRaPRO> )
<andrex> так как мне надоел
<baronos> а я досмотрел только что "Поиск жизни за пределами Земли" :)
<KIRaPRO> что то новенькое?
<andrex> на полицейской академии заметно, а на это както не очень
<KIRaPRO> ммм поверь я весь сериал пересмотрел за кроткий период... тупо фоном работает и перед сном пару серий.... дак когда так быстро просматриваешь сериал замечаешь как появляются новые эффекты которых раньше даже в подобие не было
<andrex> не меня прикалывает одно что у американцев в тогдашних фильмах русские не расставались с ушанками
<KIRaPRO> ))))) у них кстати половина русских с ужаснейшим американским акцентом
<KIRaPRO> в то время
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> У меня проблема - я не знаю как скачать убунту )))
<Onkeltem> Короче, нужно ядро под Intel Core Duo 2, 64-разрядное. Какую версию качать?
<Onkeltem> Просто если я выбираю 64 разряда на сайте, то предлагается iso с amd64 в имени
<Onkeltem> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  - вот на этой странице
<Hariec> Onkeltem: Все верно 64 качать
<Hariec> amd64
<Onkeltem> То есть и на интел тоже? Странное именование файлов
<Onkeltem> Hariec:
<Lex_S> да
<Lex_S> на интел тоже
<Onkeltem> мде, шутники в Каноникл
<Onkeltem> спасибо, ушел качать
<Hariec> Эта архитектура придумана amd (если не ошибаюсь) вот и именуется так
<Lex_S> каноникал тут не причём
<only_you> Onkeltem: читать википедию, а не говорить про шутников в каноникал
<Onkeltem> only_you: читать о чем?
<Onkeltem> мне казалось эти челы админят убунту
<only_you> о x64
<Onkeltem> only_you: слуш, у меня Intel, а файл называется AMD. Мне абсолютно все равно кто придумал какую технологию.
<Hariec> :D
<Onkeltem> only_you: данное именование просто ущербно, и обсуждать тут даже нечего
<only_you> LOL :D
<Hariec> Тогда качай 32
<Hariec> Так как раза буковка i красуется
<Onkeltem> У меня как бы 16 гектар памяти, так что надо именно 64-разрядное ядро
<Hariec> Ты не поверишь, но процессоры не ограничиваются inet и amd
<Hariec> Дак что теперь в названии перечислять все
<Hariec> intel*
<[Raiden]> Наконец-то кто-то с большим объемом рам. А о одни минималисты приходят
<Onkeltem> Hariec: архитектура-уточнение-уточнение - так надо
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> у меня её 8 гиг
<Hariec> Onkeltem: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Hariec> Прочти и забудь
<Lex_Sh> ы
<Lex_Sh> долбаный инет
<Lex_Sh> [02:16:46] <Lex_S> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Lex_Sh> походу не дошло в чатег)
<Hariec> Угу
<Onkeltem> Hariec: ну и? x86-64  - сложно им было в названии написать? и ни у кого бы вопросов не возникло
<Onkeltem> Hariec: на той же странице в скобках сразу идет перечисление и amd, и intel
<Hariec> Ну да
<Lex_Sh> это её реализации
<Onkeltem> А, то есть в 64-убунте реализована только АМД-шная эм... реализация? Lex_Sh
<Lex_Sh> дык у интела оно же
<Lex_Sh> в виде EM64T
<[Raiden]> не нравится несоответствие  - смени процессор.
<Lex_Sh> разница только в бренде
<User425[web]> Доброго всем времени, кто-то может проконсультировать?
<Lex_Sh> читай страницу
<Lex_Sh> " На самом деле распространители ПО используют название amd64 лишь потому, что именно AMD была пионером в разработке этой технологии."
<Lex_Sh> оттуда же
<Hariec> Onkeltem: Затем тебе этот головняк? Наверное есть причина по которой используют именно такое название. Солидарность например
<Onkeltem> Hariec: да всё, всё. Согласен. Просто было интересно. А сейчас как бы уже и правда по фиг
<Onkeltem> Спасибо за ответы :)
<Hariec> :)
<only_you> !ask | User425[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User425[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Hariec> Не за что
<[Raiden]> На самом деле в реализации тоже есть небольшая разница. Первые корки е2\4\6 , e7\8\9 не в поном объеме реализуют амд64, только начиная с i*
<[Raiden]> Если вертить хавту с лора по поводу архитектур
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Верить не чему нельзя :), можно только доверять
<User425[web]> Хорошо. Тут такое дело. Ну никак Ubuntu 10.04.4 не хочет ставиться с флешки. Две ошибки: "No default or UI configuration derective found" и "ERROR: No configuration file found"
<Hariec> На каком этапе ошибка?
<User425[web]> На этапе загрузки. Выбираю загрузку с флешки и сразу такое
<Hariec> Чем на флешку ставил?
<User425[web]> И Uversal USB installer и UnetBootin и UltraISO, и LiLi, результат одинаков
<Hariec> Ну такое впечатление что не встает загрузчик
<Hariec> Ты форматировал полностью флешку?
<User425[web]> Да, в FAT32
<Hariec> А под рукой нет рабочей ubuntu&
<Hariec> ?
<User425[web]> Привод не работает, а убунта нужна... беда прямо
<User425[web]> К сожалению, нет
<Hariec> Качал iso торрентом?
<User425[web]> Да
<Hariec> Точно беда )
<User425[web]> Что за ошибки такие, понять не могу, специализированные программы казалось бы, а резцультат един - никакого
<Hariec> Ну unetbootin давольно уверенно выполняет свои функции с ubuntu
<[Raiden]> на компе куда будет ставиться есть какие-либо ос?
<Lex_Sh> у меня вообще после записи в ultraiso на флешку всё повисло на syslinux
<Hariec> Не было у меня ошибок с ним
<Lex_Sh> а вот с гентой всё отлично
<User425[web]> Ну вот последний заход через него сделал
<Hariec> User425[web]: Попробуй все стереть ипоновой unetboo
<Hariec> User425[web]: А ты уже грузился с флешки?
<only_you> а у меня при попытке загрузится с флешки выскакивает Boot error
<User425[web]> Нет, первый мой опыт будет
<User425[web]> Или не будет...
<Hariec> А что за машина?
<Hariec> Она хоть умеет с флешки грузить?
<User425[web]> Да пенек четверка, тут ХРень стоит, а я Xubuntu хочу натянуть
<User425[web]> Умеет
<[Raiden]> почитай про то, как ставить с помощью grub4dos
<[Raiden]> ибо что там у тебя с флэшкой - хз
<User425[web]> Есть линк? Ужэе глаза болят, третий день мучаюсь...
<Hariec> Напомни, ошибка на этапе выбора меню загрузки, или даже grub не грузится?
<User425[web]> Флешка исправна
<User425[web]> Образ не битый
<Hariec> А ubuntu нельзя dd кнуть на диск? )))
<[Raiden]> новые можно
<Lex_Sh> раньше вроде прокатывало
<[Raiden]> 10.04 не знаю
<[Raiden]> вот только, у товарища ХП
<Hariec> User425[web]: Подожди, а разве в ubuntu нет установщика виндового?!
<Lex_Sh> тогда grub4dos
<Hariec> С эмулируй CD
<Lex_Sh> кстати некоторые флешки это умеют
<Hariec> [Raiden]: А dd есть и на окнах вроде
<[Raiden]> Hariec: вуби поставит линукс в имидж на нтфс раздел
<Lex_Sh> моя 32гиговая умела
<Lex_Sh> пока не сдохла
<[Raiden]> Hariec: есть, но я не буду обьяснять
<Lex_Sh> да виндовый инсталлер это маразм
<Hariec> Ясно
<Hariec> Как то и не приходилось его использовать никогда
<Hariec> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/124482/
<Hariec> Может что то полезное найдешь для своей ситуации
<[Raiden]> User425[web]: в гугле полно инфы по ошибке
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=3729
<[Raiden]> User425[web]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10295990&postcount=13
<[Raiden]> он по ходу уже несколько дней ставит
<[Raiden]> интересно, сколько нужно неудач, что бы он остался на вин хп
<[Raiden]> )
<Hariec> [Raiden]: >='неудачи XP'
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> несколько дней это сурово
<Lex_Sh> меня хватило тока на 4 пересборки генты
<Hariec> Lex_Sh: И это говорит гентувод )
<Lex_Sh> после которых до меня дошло что glibc2.15 после пересборки тулчейна гробит систему
<Hariec> По моему в мире софта вообще нет понятия все гладко.
<Hariec> Сложность систем неизбежно ведет к трудностям.
<Lex_Sh> Hariec: кстати, ебилда фаерфокса найтли нету?
<Hariec> 11 ?
<Lex_Sh> 13)
<Hariec> Или самый найтли
<Hariec> Неа
<Hariec> А зачем?
<Hariec> Скачай bin
<Lex_Sh> а то смотрю чёт даже в оверлеях нет
<Hariec> Угу
<Hariec> Еще и 11 нет
<Hariec> Я beta поправил
<Lex_Sh> да и gcc 4.6.3 релизного нету
<Hariec> Кстати можешь и dayli тоже собрать таким путем
<Lex_Sh> досихпор нет piepatches к нему
<Hariec> Ага, я выглядываю, выглядываю ))
<Lex_Sh> без него вроде проскакивал ебилд
<Lex_Sh> да я ебилды писать не умею)
<Hariec> Могу скинуть
<Lex_Sh> на что?
<Hariec> На найтли
<Lex_Sh> давай
<Hariec> правда нужно проверить соберется или нет
<Lex_Sh> щас лень ноут прогревать, утром проверю)
<Hariec> Lex_Sh: Знаешь адрес сырцов в архиве?
<Hariec> А то я только бинарные знаю
<Hariec> http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/history.html#nightly-ru
<Lex_Sh> ща глянем
<Lex_Sh> At the moment, source tarballs of the nightly snapshots are not provided.
<Lex_Sh> пичаль
<Hariec> Ну вот, ставь 11 и не морочь голову )
<Hariec> Я бинарную ставил, кроме кнопки новая вкладка ничего не заметил ))
<Hariec> 13
<Lex_Sh> kfy)
<Lex_Sh> лан)
<Hariec> Нашел 12а
<Hariec> Нашел вроде
<Lex_Sh> пора завязывать сидеть до 4 утра
<Lex_Sh> тут кстати нету счастливых (или не очень) обладателей сетевушки на базе marvell yukon 2 ?
<Hariec> Lex_Sh: Сейчас ставлю на сборку
<Hariec> Не, патчи не подходят старые
<Hariec> Глубоко копать нужно
<Lex_Sh> да ладно уже
<Lex_Sh> на днях релизная 11 будет
<Hariec> Я и так релизную собрал 11
<Hariec> Только без заплатки на новоиспеченную дырку
<Lex_Sh> )
<Lex_Sh> мне вот интересно, сейчас уже релизный стейбл gcc версии 4.6.3? а в основном дереве 4.6.0 замаскано уже больше года
<Lex_Sh> неужто анстейбл
<Hariec> Ну вот так
<Hariec> Там действительно бывают вещи не приемлемые в gentoo
<Hariec> Как бы требования несколько выше )
<Lex_Sh> )
<Lex_Sh> что ж в 4.7 будет
<Hariec> Обещают много плюшек )
<Lex_Sh> да релиз уже вроде не за горами
<[Raiden]> я дуамю это в основном программистам интересно.
<[Raiden]> я ещё помню гцц 2.х и с  ту пору ничего особо не тормозило
<[Raiden]> в ту*
<Lex_Sh> поспать чтоле
<[Raiden]> ко мне тольк очто пришел вбокс 1.4.10 , что нового не знаю
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-14
<fak555incognito> дайте подробную инструкцию по установке KDE на ubuntu
<[Raiden]> fak555incognito: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> есть другиеметапакеты ставящие меньше пакетов, но так верняк
<fak555incognito> спс
<D3n> всем дня
<D3n> точнее утра
<D3n> time
<D3n> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<nicloay> Здоров народ, может ктонить посоветовать хорошее чтиво по selinux - а то тут поставил оракл на оракл линукс - и кастомные плагины на мунин не пашут из за него.
<sharikoff> re
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<|rapidsp|> фуф... один диск перегнал из нтфс в ext4 :)
<fx_> привет
<D3n> fx_ привет
<fx_> есть волонтеры?
<D3n> fx_ чего?
<fx_> D3n: мне бы очень хотелось чтобы ктонить поставил nodejs и посмотрел сколько она в холостую ест памяти
<Aiveri> я могу поставить, ее настраивать не нужно?
<fx_> нет
<Aiveri> ща поставлю
<fx_> можешь прям из репов поставить
<fx_> неважно версию
<Aiveri> как она запускается?
<Aiveri> virt 46620
<Aiveri> fx_ устроит?
<fx_> сколько всего оперативы у тя?
<fx_> 1024 или 512
<Aiveri> 2048
<fx_> Aiveri: 2 ядра?
<Aiveri> mem 0.3
<Aiveri> одно
<fx_> а свапа сколько
<fx_> я просто думаю, может она процентно откусывает сразу
<Aiveri> 256 Мб
<fx_> че 256
<fx_> аа свап
<Aiveri> fx_ как в arche удалить пакет со всеми зависимостями которые больше не нужны
<Aiveri> fx_ все не актуально
<fx_> Aiveri и нифига нет не че в гугле по моей теме
<Aiveri> fx_ а что ты гуглил-то?
<fx_> на тему  node жрет много памяти
<fx_> в основном пару статей где были криворукие скрипты которые и грузили
<fx_> а про сам node не слово
<Aiveri> а он у тебя просто при запуске съедает что ли?
<fx_> везде только node крут быстр и не есть много памяти
<fx_> Aiveri: да, просто при старте съедает 620 метров
<Aiveri> а что за система на которой он запущен?
<Aiveri> точне ОС
<fx_> ubuntu server 11.10 x64
<Aiveri> хм, я пускал на Linux archlinux 3.2.8-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 27 22:13:59 UTC 2012 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<fx_> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-16-server x86_64)
<Aiveri> fx_ иксы установлены?
<fx_> Aiveri: иксы это?
<lojkofob> Привет всем. Первый раз имею дело с линукс. Поставил Ubuntu 11.10.. в инсталле везде вводил что я русский и в РФ живу. Русская локаль судя по всему не поставилась корректно... поборолся с выводом русских букв вместо квадратиков... получилось... наÑ
<fx_> иксы!
<fx_> !иксы
<fx_> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<fx_> оно7
<fx_> если да то нет
<chapt> lojkofob rdflhfnbrb d rjycjkb&
<chapt> lojkofobквадратики в консоли?
<mva> lojkofob: bad codepage
<fx_> mva: привет ты человек умный, скажи почему node.js со старта жрет 620метров моей оперативки
<mva> потому что в гугле много денег и они не привыкли заботиться о каждом байтике оперативки
<lojkofob> mva, chapt: с квадратиками вопрос решил, настроил ssh клиент.. man -L ru man - выдает русский ман, man -L ru bash - английский. вопрос в том, как и откуда для всех установленных пакетов скачать русские маны?
<mva> lojkofob: не знаю, есть ли в убунте, но пакет "man-pages-ru"
<mva> но только это...
<mva> не для всех пакетов есть переводы манов
<mva> хотя Calculate'овцы вроде переводили недавно толпу манов
<lojkofob> в том-то и загвоздка... ищу по нету - манов русских нету :(
<lojkofob> Unable to locate package man-pages-ru..
<lojkofob> я понимаю (не дурак), что все пакеты перевести невозможно, но хотя бы основные типа ifconfig... должно же это где-то быть...
<Aiveri> +lojkofob учи английский
<Aiveri> fx_ попробуй через ltrace посмотреть что он подргужает
<lojkofob> <Aiveri> +lojkofob учи английский   --    спасибо за совет, конечно, но моя философия такова: простота - залог здоровья )) и учить английский (естессно, который я частично знаю) - не самый простой путь... у меня просто психологический барьер к процессу Ð
<Aiveri> +lojkofob kodirovku smeni
<chapt> так у него все ок с кодировкой
<chapt> может !255
<chapt> !256
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<chapt> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Aiveri> chapt может быть у него и кривой
<Aiveri> chapt у него вообще по ходу дела плагин для Хромиум
<Aiveri> +lojkofob ты с веб клиента что ли?
<Resager[away]> как запустить программу из одного каталога, но чтобы текущая для запущенной программы был другой? cd "путь" &&  программа - не работает
<Resager> gdu-notification-daemon - какую роль выполняет?
<TheFalkorr> Resager: а из названия непонятно?
<Resager> TheFalkorr: нуу... а понятно частично)
<Resager> TheFalkorr: её удалить можно, без нее работа возможна?
<TheFalkorr> Resager: работа возможна вообще почти без ничего
<Resager> TheFalkorr: ну это понятно, используется ли она при монтировании разделов и тд.?
<TheFalkorr> возможно.посмотри в описании
<Resager> TheFalkorr: где описание найти? О_о мана же по ней нет, а в интернете инфы мало, в основном о проблемах с ней
<in9_> Resager, ты про что?
<Resager> in9_: про gdu-notification-daemon
<D3n[obed]> Resager система грузиться не будет
<Resager> хм... таки придется значит оставить =\
<Resager> я его уже удалил .desktop одноименный из "/etc/xdg/autostart", но все равно появляется при запуске окошко "мало места на диске"
<Resager> Да и ставил. чтобы оповещало когда места менее 100 мб, и все равно :(
<TheFalkorr> чтож ты вырвал то так места?
<Resager> чем я заполнил свои овер 2 ТБ... нннуужной информацией...
<Resager> разделов много, порядка 7, о всех оповещает и это очень грусно, потому как когда печатаешщь и появляется окно о нехватке места (а оно становится активным) печатается в него....
<TheFalkorr> ты знаешь, что эту нужную информацию можно и онлайн смотреть?
<TheFalkorr> ты кстать какая фс там?
<Resager> NTFS конечно же
<Resager> чтобы читать в любой ОС. FAT бы рад поставить, но с крупными файлыми у него дела не очень
<D3n[obed]> Resager[away] а ссылку нельзя что ли сделать?
<TheFalkorr> оужас
<TheFalkorr> ехт4 ставь
<TheFalkorr> венда читать может
<TheFalkorr> и главная ось тож
<Resager> TheFalkorr: винда её может читать? О_о
<Resager> не слышал
<Resager> D3n[obed]: ссылку? На NTFS ссылки же не работают =\ Если в винде их заюзать
<Resager> пс - я не про файлы .lnk виндозные
<D3n[obed]> Resager тебе под линуксом нужно запускать программу из другой директории?
<in9_> ubuntu 11.04 откуда скачать можно, только с торрентов?
<Aiveri> Resager и lnk это не ссылка а ярлык
<Resager> Aiveri: нет, я про доступ к файлам из любой ОС (не только программа)
<Aiveri> in9_ mirror.yandex.ru глянь
<Aiveri> Resager как на счет любой ос не знаю, а то, что ссылки есть и под виндой (только Win7) и уж тем более под линукс
<in9_> Aiveri, спасибо, нашел. Надеюсь, под ней дрова на видюху нормально встанут
<Aiveri> in9_ какая видяха?
<in9_> Aiveri, ati hd6870
<Aiveri> in9_ не факт)))
<Resager> Aiveri: я не знаю, я вин7 не использую, после ХР только убунту
<Aiveri> в кспи ссылок нет(
<in9_> Aiveri, ясно, что не факт. Но где-то видел, что под 11.04 поддержка есть, а под 11.10 нет
<Resager> Ну и ладушки, я не хочу винду. Если только ради игр, но мне не до них, работа, учеба, семеро голодных дитяток...
<User244[web]> Добрый день! В данный момент устанавливаю ubuntu 11.10 с флешки на нетбук Asus Eeepc 900. В ноуте есть быстрый ssd (4 gb) и медленный ssd (16 gb). Посоветуйте пожалуйста как правильнее разбить эти два диска, чтобы хватило места для установки и без ущерба длÑ
<in9_> Resager, мне бы с вюдюхой разобраться) и можно под вайном в сапера рубиться :DDD
<mva> User244[web]: 255 cимволов в строке. Не больше. Иначе превращается в кашу
<Resager> in9_: ну... я не знал почти трабл, у меня всегда были нвидии
<User244[web]> звиняйте )
<Aiveri> Resager http://akak.ru/recipes/1241-kak-sozdavat-zhestkie-ssyilki-v-windows-xp
<Resager> User244[web]: Под раздел / оставляй гигов 5, пол раздел /boot оставляй гиг, и под /home сколько не жалко. желательно гигов 10-15
<Aiveri> in9_ проще видюху другую купить))0
<Aiveri> in9_ или использовать встроенную если есть
<User244[web]> я разбил так: 4 gb ssd полностью в ext4, точка монтирования /
<Resager> Aiveri: благодарю
<in9_> Resager, вчера с гентушником спорили, с чем больше проблемы, с нвидиа или ати) грит, дикие проблемы с нвидиа, а под ати у него все всегда хорошо было )
<User244[web]> 16 gb ssd: 14 gb - /home и 2 gb - swap
<in9_> Aiveri, эм... это как бы не слабая видюха, чтобы ее не юзать или юзать встроенную )
<Resager> in9_: про кривые дрова к АТИ легенды ходят) но с кривыми от нвидиа 2 раза всего сталкивался
<Aiveri> in9_ хотел бы я на этого гентушника поглядеть
<User244[web]> а зачем под boot оставлять 1 гиг?
<Aiveri> Resager нафига под /boot гиг?
<Aiveri> /dev/sda1           98M          17M   77M           18% /boot
<Resager> Aiveri: на всякий ^_^
<User244[web]> тут и так с местом дефицит )
<Aiveri> Resager какой всякий там только ядра хранятся
<Aiveri> Resager и по умолчанию в убунту хранятся если не ошибаюсь 5 ядер
<Resager> ну бут, да) много не нада, а вот в корне мне из-з множества устанавливаемог ософта не хватило 2-х гигов
<Resager> куча либ..
<Aiveri> Resager /dev/sda3          7,4G         961M  6,1G           14% /
<Resager> Aiveri: странно у тебя
<Aiveri> Resager что именно?
<Resager> Aiveri: /dev/sda5              24G  8,9G   14G  40% /
<Resager> у меня не ссд, мне экономить нечего, уж лучше слишком ненога, чем потом маиться
<User010[web]> эм
<User010[web]> При установке Ubuntu запрашивается логин и пароль... Где их взять? =)
<User244[web]> User010[web]: дык ты сам их и придумай
<in9_> User010[web], http://shkola-linux.ru/articles/202-poshagovaya-ustanovka-ubuntu-11-10.html не в чем себе не отказывай
<Aiveri> Resager так у меня во-первых arch, во-вторых, без X
<User010[web]> Login incorrect.
<User010[web]> User244[web]: login incorrect
<User244[web]> User244[web]: я вот только 5 минут назад установил убунту на нетбук
<User244[web]> User244[web]: и там надо было в начале установки придумать логин и пасс
<User244[web]> User010[web], эт я тебе пишу :_
<User244[web]> :)
<in9_> User244[web], какой нетбук?
<User244[web]> eeepc 900
<User010[web]> Как адресовывать сообщения. =)
<User244[web]> User010[web]: я просто копирую логин и вставляю )
<User010[web]> User244[web] пишет login incorrect
<User010[web]> User244[web] видмо я что-то пропустил
<User244[web]> User010[web]: а пользователя когда создавал вводил логин и пароль?
<User010[web]> User244[web]да
<User010[web]> User244[web]кстати еще почему-то пароль не пишется
<User010[web]> User244[web]жмешь а он не пишется
 * TheFalkorr изобразил лицоруку
<User010[web]> фейспалм
<User010[web]> Вы мне не поможете? =)
<User244[web]> User010[web]: куда вводите пароль? если в консоли, то он и не должен писаться
<User010[web]> User244[web]Что ты хочешь этим сказать?
<User010[web]> User244[web]блин
<User010[web]> User244[web]да в консоли
<User244[web]> User010[web]: ну дык просто набери пароль и нажми enter
<User010[web]> просто смотрел историю услышал звук стал смотреть а там это [14:28] <+User244[web]> User244[web]: я вот только 5 минут назад установил убунту на нетбук
<User244[web]> User010[web]: пароль в консоли не отображается
<User010[web]> пробовал
<User010[web]> User244[web]все равно грит инкорект логин
<User244[web]> при установке система просила придумать логин и пароль. вы придумали? теперь надо эти же данные вписать
<User010[web]> лан
<User010[web]> вписывал
<User244[web]> есть верное решение: снести все и поставить заново )
<User010[web]> а вот еще
<User010[web]> Может это из-за того, что я не совсем ту скачал? Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS DVD (4.2 Гб)
<lojkofob> yes, im on web-client, GChrome... I guess something wrong in my messages?
<User010[web]> Нужно брать эту: Ubuntu 11.10 CD (680 Мб)? Или эту: Ubuntu 11.10 DVD (1.5 Гб)? =)
<Aiveri> +User010[web] вторую бери меньше проблем будет
<User244[web]> а я скачал первую (680 мб), один хрен обновления из инета тянуть )
<nicloay> Народ, подскажите в iptables можно правила в последовательности DROP->ACCEPT задавать - типа запретить для всех но разрешить для одно в цепочке где дефолтное правило ACCEPT ( http://paste.org.ru/?fj7aso )
<nicloay> ping
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Failed!
<BlancoD> Со вчерашнего вечера наутилус начал монтировать диски в режиме только чтение, не могу понять в чём дело
<BlancoD> Вот что пишет /etc/mtab: /dev/sda3 /media/All ntfs ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<BlancoD> Вчера единственное что сделал перед этим,
<BlancoD> это поставил обновления и установил GParted
<BlancoD> До этого дня 4 назад обновлял систему
<Cuba_013> я так понял эта настройка squid не прокатить в windows xp  или 7 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0
<User622[web]> Ребят привет. Подскажите может кто сталкивался. Временами(т.е. постоянно, но не определил причину) тупо отказывает работать клава и мышь
<User622[web]> самое что интересное даже отказывались работать и при установки
<sharikoff> шел четвертый день борьбы http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6202/138238612.5a/0_6f6f4_d77784aa_orig
<Cuba_013> поддерживаешь меня всегда
<Cuba_013> вернее сил вселяешь что бы не сдавался
<Cuba_013> седня я squid3 ставил
<sharikoff> =)
<User622[web]> ну так за клаву кто нибудь что нибудь подскажет?
<Cuba_013> какой интерфейс? и что ставишь?
<Cuba_013> sharikoff: по этой ссылке http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 только под убунту работать будет или под виндой тоже?
<User622[web]> вообщем ставлю 12.бету. амд 64
<Cuba_013> новичек?
<User622[web]> да
<sharikoff> Cuba_013 вот скажи мне мил человек
<Cuba_013> лучше ставь что нить другое
<User622[web]> дома стоит хорошо. А на работе не хочет работать стабильно
<sharikoff> что такое 127.0.0.1
<Cuba_013> я вот с 11.10 уже вторую неделю кручу
<sharikoff> можно своими словами
<sharikoff> =)
<User622[web]> <Cuba_013> у меня такая же проблема и 11.10 и с КДЕ
<Aiveri> sharikoff ты что ему экзамен устроил по IP адресации?)))
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: не давай ему время гуглить:)
<Cuba_013> localhost
<User622[web]> все перепробовал. Токо одно постоянство все амд64
<sharikoff> Cuba_013 праильно. И если ты прописал 127.0.0.1:3128 это значит что сквид слушает что?
<chapt> Cuba_013: ну так если ты вешаешь сквид на локалхост причем тут остальные машины?
<sharikoff> тупит =)) но оптимист =) уважаю
<sharikoff> поэтому подсказываю
<Aiveri> Cuba_013 короче пропиши IP сетевого интерфейса и будет работать, если конечно iptables не стоит или стоит и правильно настроен
<Cuba_013> кажется понял
<sharikoff> был бы безнадежен я бы молчал
<sharikoff> просто порт
<sharikoff> ип не надо
<User622[web]> Ребят может кто сталкивался??? Клава и мышь отказывает функциклировать регулярно
<Aiveri> sharikoff да это тогда он с обоих сторон слушает???
<sharikoff> ну реверсом не будет точно
<Aiveri> Aiveri на внешку и внутренюю сеть?!
<User622[web]> а стоп а клава работает. Зависает только на иксах
<User622[web]> я могу переключиться на другой терминал
<sharikoff> ураа
<chapt> а точно клава виснет а не xserver?
<User622[web]> походу Х
<Aiveri> User622[web] посмотри загрузку системы
<chapt> ну так копай в сторону xserva
<User622[web]> я не могу даже установить сейчас
<chapt> User622[web]: текстовая установка
<User622[web]> дистриб отсюда выкопал
<Cuba_013> ща попробуем
<User622[web]> ща перезагружусь
<User354[web]> Ребят. Это я же с клавиатурой. А убунта хорошо знает i7 процессоры?
<KIRaPRO> присоединюсь к вопросу))))) только что тоже стало интересно как убунту дружит с возможностями i7
<Kyshtynbai> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, я никак не пойму, почему у меня не показывается меню с выбором ядер при загрузке ( дефолтом без показа меню грузится самое новое ядро), вот /etc/default/grub : http://paste.pro/5145294
<Kyshtynbai> а, всё понял, вопрос снимаецца.
<Aiveri> )
<Aiveri> User354[web] хорошо знает
<Aiveri> User354[web] у меня Core i7 2630QM
<KIRaPRO> что мне нравится в линукс дак это то что можно спокойно выдернуть кабель при подключенном pppoe перенести ноут в другое место и подключить другой кабель из этой же сети и соединение не оборвется)))))))
<KIRaPRO> хотя некоторые TCP  соединения могут и оборваться(
<User905[web]> Добрый день! Есть система убунту-сервер-10.04 с двумя ЖД. поднято 3 софт-рэйда: md0 - "/" raid1; md1 - "/home/username/SAFE" - raid1; md2 raid 0 "LVM" для "/home"
<User905[web]> есть ли возможность вытащить информацию с md2  при отказе одного из дисков?
<User905[web]> как примонтировать LVM на другой машине?
<|koshka|> Привет)))
<User905[web]> привет
<|koshka|> Как увидела, что ник занят... Чуть не повешалась
<Hariec> |koshka|: Да, тут бы любой помешался
<|koshka|> Оказывается  дома не выключила)) и уехала на сессию
<Aiveri> User905[web] может RAID 2
<|koshka|> Да лол, у меня уже сперли разок
<KIRaPRO> девушка линуксойд ... улыбнуло)))
<Hariec> Чему тут улыбаться?
<|koshka|> )) все в жизни бывает же
<Aiveri> User905[web] не вытащишь это же не зеркалирование
<|koshka|> Завтра экзамен по телри систем и мат.моделированию(
<Aiveri> User905[web] кури mdadm
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь на баше кодить умеет?
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz а что нужно?
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, да посоветоваться.. кусок кода
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz на паст кинь
<|koshka|> TheFalkorr, рррр
<KIRaPRO> бывает то все .... но для меня это редкость... я бы даже сказал это эксклюзив)
<|koshka|> ;D
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, кинул в приват
<admin-skif-biz> Все уснули или умерли?
<Kyshtynbai> не сезон
<|koshka|> )))
<admin-skif-biz> Чувствую себя Всадником Апокалипсиса.. Стоит прийти на какой-нибудь форум или чам и задать вопрос, все или разбегаются, или пропадают
<|koshka|> Ты тогда жди, когда разгар тут будет
<|koshka|> Друг че выйдет
<admin-skif-biz> Поверь, пока не уйду - жизни ту не будет.
<|koshka|> Выйди, смени ник ;)
<admin-skif-biz> думаешь, в этом все дело?
<|koshka|> Возможно))
<|koshka|> Это было дерзко)))
<|koshka|> Надо было сменить так, что бы ни кто не видел
<Vsadnik_Apocalip> А все равно никто не видит
<Vsadnik_Smerty> Хм.. инетересные картинки в сите фентези.. надо будет сфотать что-нить на тему
<|koshka|> Ппц пара. Наф она мне
<|koshka|> Мозг кипит уже
<Vsadnik_Smerty> Мозг кипит, следовательно - он существует!
<|koshka|> )))
<KIRaPRO> admin-skif-biz> жизнь такая штука всегда сразу ничего не полвешь))))
<KIRaPRO> admin-skif-biz> *полуяаешь
<KIRaPRO> admin-skif-biz> *получаешь
<|koshka|> Дааа
<|koshka|> Написал
<KIRaPRO> ппц расслабило меня в ванной)))
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz это что она проверяет красные глаза или нет?
<|koshka|> С 3 раза
<|koshka|> Ты с ванной пишешь?))))
<KIRaPRO> ага
<Vsadnik_Smerty> Aiveri, нет, это код проверяет выполнение верхней команды
<KIRaPRO> ляжу варюсь в кипятке
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, нет, это код проверяет выполнение верхней команды
<|koshka|> Короче. Нас в театр отправляют. Лол
<admin-skif-biz> и пишет справа [ОК] или [fail]
<KIRaPRO> что смотреть будете?
<|koshka|> Хз
<|koshka|> Да преподша гонит
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, а этот код повторяется много раз в скрипте. Можно его превратить в функцию и вызывать чем-нибудь
<|koshka|> Пары не очень в этом семестре
<KIRaPRO> я бы в большой театр сходил а так нечего там делать
<admin-skif-biz> А я голую девку на снегу в 3D фотал
<|koshka|> Я бы на мастера и марго бы сходила
<KIRaPRO> говорят скоро большой театр будут на ютуб концерты в конце каждого месяца выклвдывать
<|koshka|> Кошмар
<|koshka|> Лучше численные методы послушать
<KIRaPRO> че кошмарно го то))) наоборот класно люди в некоторых странах деньги в кинотеатрах платят чтоб онлайн спектакль посмотреть))) а тут халява и полюбому не в качестве 360)
<|koshka|> Чем культорология
<KIRaPRO> xD
<|koshka|> Кошмар был про голую бабу
<KIRaPRO> аа))))
<|koshka|> А не про театр
<admin-skif-biz> Вот сейчас скрипты пишу, чтоб в 3D объемные фотки печатать
<KIRaPRO> классно на чем печатать будешь?
<admin-skif-biz> Представляете, под винду это делуют две платные программы за десятки тыщ.. А под линукс один скрипт на 100 строк вместе с матерными комментариями
<|koshka|> Блин. Завтра комп.сети((
<admin-skif-biz> да это на обычном принтере делается. Только потом сверху специальную хрень клеят
<KIRaPRO> koshka какой курс?
<|koshka|> 4
<KIRaPRO> 4 ?
<KIRaPRO> )))
<KIRaPRO> угадал
<|koshka|> )))
<KIRaPRO> <admin-skif-biz> а что за хрень? типо галографического преобразователя))))
<admin-skif-biz> KIRaPRO, типа лентикулярного растра )
<KIRaPRO> *(с) мой термин
<KIRaPRO> )))))0о словечки
<|koshka|> Ой ребята
<|koshka|> Заберите меня отсюда
<admin-skif-biz> Вот сделаю костюм амазонки и буду фотать девку с сиськами в 3D
<|koshka|> Ой жуть
<admin-skif-biz> надо только еще с драйвером Гутенпринт разобраться.. умный гад
<admin-skif-biz> еще себе стол кампутерный заказал.. по оригинальной проекту
<|koshka|> С сиськами??)))))
<admin-skif-biz> с полками
<[Raiden]> Вот это драйвер... Столы заказывает.
<|koshka|> :-D
<|koshka|> Привет)))
<admin-skif-biz> нет, драйвер гад его печатать отказался.. Полстола напечталал и все.
<Kyshtynbai> пинганите кто-нибудь яндекс плиз
<admin-skif-biz> Он сам решает, что ему печатать и как. Я его боюсь ((
<admin-skif-biz> на месте яндекс
<KIRaPRO> admin-skif-biz завязывай с такими откровенностями.... тут как ни как девушки
<|koshka|> Ну не только же тебе думать
<admin-skif-biz> !ping ya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping ya.ru'
<Kyshtynbai> шо ж такое, хттп чтоле отвалился у меня
<admin-skif-biz> Kyshtynbai, тебя в яндексе забанили
<admin-skif-biz> KIRaPRO, ты про гутепринт? Что может быть откровеннее
<|koshka|> )))))
<Kyshtynbai> та не... рутрекер открывается, ubuntu.ru и яндекс - нет\
<KIRaPRO> admin-skif-biz я про сиськи
<Kyshtynbai> что за фигня.
<|koshka|> Гугл
<|koshka|> Зачем яндекс
<|koshka|> Гугл наше все
<admin-skif-biz> Яндекс православнее
<|koshka|> Нифига
<|koshka|> Я верю в гугл
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нибудь в печати из командной строки разбирается?
<KIRaPRO> мне не нравится политика конфеденциальности гугла
<KIRaPRO> та которая новая
<|koshka|> Не читала
<|koshka|> А че там
<admin-skif-biz> ага.. гуглоконфиденциальность. Расскажите нам о себе и все и мы никому об этом не скажем
<Kyshtynbai> Во как. и убунту.ком не грузится, где репы лежат...
<KIRaPRO> почитай сама ))) тебе понравится
<|koshka|> Лол
<KIRaPRO> тока не будь наивной доверяя таким словам как "старается" на 100%
<|koshka|> Ну через 3 недели почитаю
<KIRaPRO> гугл показали что они могут при создании StreetView
<KIRaPRO> там не много от силы минуты 4 прочитать оно оч маленькое
<|koshka|> Ну как поисковик то он норм
<KIRaPRO> согласен....
<|koshka|> Я с телефона
<|koshka|> Пароль не помню от гугла
<KIRaPRO> но теперь поисковик и все остальные сервисы а так же сторонние компании являющиеся партнерами гугла это одно целое
<KIRaPRO> мощьнейший инструмент и информационное поле для аналитики
<KIRaPRO> *мощнейший
<|koshka|> Кстати
<|koshka|> Там че то сделали с андроид маркетом
<|koshka|> Только не поняла че
<baronos> там темерь и музыку и всяких хлам покупать можно
<baronos> |koshka|: https://play.google.com/about/ вот как то так)
<[Raiden]> какой страшный ресурс. Матрица.
<|koshka|> Угу. Адрес у нихдругой был
 * |koshka| пнула TheFalkorr
<|koshka|> Все. Щас пара закончится
<KIRaPRO> жеееессстььььь только что нашел плату wi-fi И сетевуху которые считал утеряными уже несколько лет 0о че за день сегодня
<KIRaPRO> радости то теперь выше крыши)))
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нить из lp печать умеет?
<admin-skif-biz> Хочу умный вопрос задать
<mortuary> hello
<sharikoff> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такой interfaces http://pastebin.com/iWBx9KGE 10.04 c ним нормально работает. на lubuntu 11.10 долгий запуск, сообщение что сеть конфигурируется более 60 секунд в итоге старт с неполной поддержкой сети . чето 11.10 не нравится?
<Cuba_013> а br0 не должно ли быть eth0&
<Cuba_013> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. мне нужен мост
<admin-skif-biz> вот чего убунтухелпу не хватает, так это пингатора
<admin-skif-biz> вот шоб ты ему пингуй вон того, а он тебе цифры
<admin-skif-biz> !ping ya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping ya.ru'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin-skif-biz: совсем обленился, консоль открой )
<Cuba_013> у меня на ubuntu 11.10 сетевая называется eth0
<admin-skif-biz> JohnDoe_71Rus, а может оот меня пингуется по другому
<admin-skif-biz> что-то на меня март как-то странно влияет.. Хочется безумно кодить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Cuba_013: это не сетевая. мне нужен мост, который потом hostapd свяжет с wlan0
<gogasan> Добрый вечер, как принудительно войти в лоу графикс мод, мм?
 * baronos поперхнулся
<gogasan> У меня пентиум второй с древней видюхой, не удивляйтесь.
<Resager[away]> gogasan: лоу график мод? О_о ты про unity 2D чтоли, где без компиза?
<gogasan> Блин, я не про юнайти. В печь юнайти. У меня вообще минт 12. Мне надо максимально понизить потребление ресурсов системы иксами. Ну или еще чем.
<only_you> на такое железо нужно ставить дебин с опенбоксом. не иначе
<only_you> или лубунту, мінт лхде)
<Resager[away]> Эм... ну собственно ставь дебиан с опенбоксом. Хотя тот же опенбокс на убунту тебе тоже не критично будет.
<Resager[away]> only_you: я думал это он же продолжает -_-
<gogasan> Лхде минт так и стоит кстати. Напоролся на новость и решил оживить железки
<[Raiden]> если на п2 уже что-то стоит, то пусть стоит дальше. Не нужно туда убунту
<Tiomik_Doyle> Добрый день! Есть вопросик: у меня такая проблема - в играх на Ubuntu, когда начинается игровой процесс мой персонаж всегда идёт влево и ничего не могу с этим поделать (Alex The Alligator, Open Sonic, Cave Story)... как это можно решить?
<only_you> я бы туда лучше дебиан с опенбоксом поставил. по-шустрее будет
<gogasan> Не было ничего. Нашел мать с процом, видюху, сетевую, звуковую, собрал и поставил. До этого ничего не было. Хотя, кажется мне, я помню, что там стоял 2000, когда я под стол пешком ходил.
<Tiomik_Doyle> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=185836.0 вот тема...
<gogasan> Ладно, дебиан так дебиан. Спасибо. Как-то в голову даже мысль не пришла поставить что-нибудь попроще.
<gogasan> Но все же. Хотелось бы узнать, как сделать лоу графикс :D
<Resager[away]> выгрузи иксы и сиди в консоли
<gogasan> Не смищно
<[Raiden]> gogasan: что такое лоу графикс
<Resager[away]> gogasan: если нет компиза, куда ещё лоу?
<gogasan> Эм... Когда грузилась система у меня выпал диалог, мол, система пашет в low graphics mode продолжить/Еще_какой-то_вариант
<gogasan> Когда-то давно это было
<[Raiden]> gogasan: sudo X -configure  , потом редактируешь пример xorg.conf-new в хомпапке, выбрав там svga драйвер и копируеш ьв  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> более лоу я не могу придумать
<Resager[away]> ну я вот таким же образом делал чтобы у меня как раз все вкусняшки заработали
<Resager[away]> А если ничего не делать, то вкусняшки работать и не будут (чистый конф), ну или погляди какие режимы видеокарта поддерживает)
<[Raiden]> лучше сходить на avito.ru , за 5к можно найти 2-ядерный комп с достаточно терпимой для линукс видеокартой )
<[Raiden]> и не думать о каких-то там лоу модах
<[Raiden]> себя любить надо
<Resager[away]> смотря какие функции должен выполнять комп. Если сервер - то вообще не вижу смысла в графике. Наша консоль - наше все и я не шучу
<gogasan> Тут чисто ээ... Спортивный, может, интерес. Старье оживить. Вот. Грубо говоря делать нефиг
<Resager[away]> gogasan: я б на твоем месте на нем завел серв, но видишь ли что, старье же жрет больше питания (ну не учитывая топовые видеокарты)
<[Raiden]> gogasan: http://solidstate.karelia.ru/~yura/pyldin/yura/linux_freedos.htm
<[Raiden]> или вин х98\п
<[Raiden]> хп
<[Raiden]> желательно с подборкой софта начала века
<Tiomik_Doyle> мой вопрос кто нибудь принял во внимание? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=185836.0
<[Raiden]> последний п2, 450мгц, вышел в 1998 году, это почти 14 лет назад
<[Raiden]> туда даже дебиан с опенбоксом смысла ставить нет
<[Raiden]> т.к. в дебиане 2.6 или 3.х ядро, и софт новый
<[Raiden]> тот же фф или хром там даже ворочаться не будут
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> вообще, анверное 12 с копейками. Но смысла не меняет
<gogasan> фф вот открыт три вкладки :о
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<gogasan> 10.0.2
<[Raiden]> моя мысль была чиста теоретической ,может и реально может ещё  тянуть...
<gogasan> :D
<[Raiden]> но ваще я думаю что спец дистры типа дели там будут жить лучше
<only_you> slitaz для такого железа
<[Raiden]> у меня в свое время  был мандрейк с 2.4 ядром и айсвм и это ело полвоину рам от  64.
<[Raiden]> Дели примерно такой же.
<only_you> можно ссілку
<[Raiden]> Хм ,кажется он умер http://deli.tavvva.net/  и  теперь на 2.6 ядре   http://www.connochaetos.org/wiki/
<[Raiden]> Minimum hardware requirements are:
<[Raiden]>     A i586 compatible processor (i. e. Pentium I)    At least 64 MB RAM    At least a 2 GB hard disk
<gogasan> Ладно, спасибо всем. Пойду колдовать.
<[Raiden]> http://delicate-linux.net/img/screenshot03.jpg  - такой вот примерно ужас, но зато будет работать
<[Raiden]> http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_nastolnye_kompyutery_prodam_sistemnye_bloki_pentium_4_64880867
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Вот собрать мне ядро за нумером три на 10.04 или фиг с ним?..
<KIRaPRO> кто сталкивался с такой проблеммой: GCC выдает "unknown type name «class»"  неужели он не знает что такое класс?? или быть может я не так что то делаю
<baronos> оо виртуалбокс обновился)
<KIRaPRO> может какой файл для классов подключить нужно в linux ??
<andrex> baronos: ну и пущай, он всёравно норм работал
<baronos> andrex: в последнее время когда я узнал про dkms, он работал исключительно хорошо)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если на текущем ок всё, то смена мало что даст. некоторые замечают ускорение юзая ядра с другими планировщиками  ио и процессов тиа liquorix или pf kernel
<[Raiden]> это если десктоп
<openvoid> кто нибудь xen на 11.10 поднимал?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да, десктом. я почему задумался над этим, как раз из-за проблем с ио. Торренты качаются через одно место - тормозит система жёстко.
<[Raiden]> тебе решать )
<baronos> на убунту так же было, тормозило все и с торрентами, и с хэшированием в дс++ клиентах)
<Kyshtynbai> Какой pdf ридер посоветуете?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: да, я тут два гига расшарил, так пришлось по ssh заходить и процесс убивать :(( так тормозило хеширование.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: во во, такая же фигня была. Сейчас на дебиан визи сижу и проблем таких не знаю)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ит ис самсинг ту консидер). Говорят, на FreeBSD и других подобных ядрах тоже такой траблы нет.
 * baronos пересматривает "Кошмар на улице Вязов"
<baronos> artus: починили знц?)))
<artus> baronos, ^_^
<baronos> ураааа
<XuMuK> тоже чтоль починить знц...
<XuMuK> делать то ваще нечего
<Resager[away]> Извините за офтоп, н овсе же: (разговор заказчика и испольнителя)
<Resager[away]> — Программа требует отладки
<Resager[away]> — А что такое отладка?
<Resager[away]> — Исправление ошибок.
<Resager[away]> — А зачем вы эти ошибки делаете???
<[Raiden]> бизнес
<[Raiden]> И люди часто ошибаются. Пора уже написать программы котоыре будут писать программы.
<[Raiden]> )
<Resager[away]> Заказчики такие забавные бывают..)
<User682[web]> hi
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь нокию подключал к убунте? PcSuite из-под вайна не пашет, какие-нибудь утилиты по работе с телефонами нокиа есть ли?
<baronos> виртуалбокс в помощ
<Kyshtynbai> Да и так юзаю, но это ж костыль).
<Resager[away]> Kyshtynbai: ставишь на виртуальную машину винду, в настрйоках подключаешь ЮСБустрйоство - мобилу, и дальше в винде работай
<Resager[away]> у меня иначе не получалось
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-nokuntu-nokia-pc-suite-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04/
<baronos> ага, а вайн это не костыль?)
<Kyshtynbai> Уел, да :) .
<[Raiden]> Мне встречались какие-то статьи пр нокию. Типа какая-то програмка для синхронизации и уже через неё синхронизация с 1 из почтовиков
<[Raiden]> подробности не помню
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, иди по сылке
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: мерси, попробую.
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<Resager[away]> не устанавливается пакет по ссылке, который nokubuntu :(
<_d4vid> что пишет?
<Resager[away]> "Внетренняя ошибка" - центр приложений
<[Raiden]> нокунту или нокубунту? :)
<Resager[away]> а dpgk выдавет "/home/resager/Загрузки/nokuntusp_0.5.9.orig.tar.gz"
<Resager[away]> ой
<Resager[away]> выдает "не удалось открыть файл «/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//usr»: Это каталог"
<Kyshtynbai> У меня установилась, но не запускаецца :) .
<Resager[away]> будем пробовать собирать из сырцов!
<Resager[away]> Она на яве анписана >_<
<Kyshtynbai> gbr2: Нет такого файла или каталога - вот что кажет.
<[Raiden]> http://sourceforge.net/projects/nokuntu/
<[Raiden]> 0.6
<Resager[away]> я и ставил 0.6
<Resager[away]> пытался
<_d4vid> http://sourceforge.net/projects/nokuntu/files/nokuntusp_0.5.9-1_all.deb/download ставьте ету она запускается
<_d4vid> только язык у меня какойто испанский ^^
<Resager[away]> ставится! *___*
<[Raiden]> мне чего-то кажется что идея с виртуалкай была лучше
<[Raiden]> кой*
<_d4vid> да хп 90мб версию на неё.. и все дела^
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nokuntu/+bug/823870
<Resager[away]> да.. видимо костыль был лучше... тут вообще на испанском и нечего не понятно, + половина функций не доступно
<[Raiden]> почитай про syncML
<[Raiden]> может даст чего
<[Raiden]> После семи лет разработки тестовой ветки 1.3.x представлен стабильный релиз свободного редактора звука Audacity 2.0
<vamadir> Всем привет! Не подскажите как там дела с 12.04 бета?
<Resager[away]> продвигается
<vamadir> ну стабильнее стало или так же глючит как альфа?
<only_you> vamadir: вполне стабильно
<vamadir> на домашний пк можно ставить? Ну в плане чтоб юзать уже
<XuMuK> у меня bamf по прежнему переодически отваливаецо... ну и компиз бывает крашицо тоже
<vamadir> или еще подождпть
<only_you> где-то по ~150 мб обновлений в день приходит
<only_you> я юзаю, без проблем
<Resager[away]> Зачем люди ставят на десктоп не релизнутый дистриб.. мне не понять =\
<Resager[away]> не терпится?
<only_you> но лучше подожди релиза в апреле, если нету надобности так срочно 12 заюзать
<XuMuK> ошибочка, у меня на ноуте
<XuMuK> гг
<vamadir> 64 и 386 одинаковы или косяки там разные в сборках?
<vamadir> а то помнится 386 стабильнее был на 10
<XuMuK> ну разве что там флеш по дефолту работал, а так и та и та нормально шли, только у одной без pae модуля больше 3 гигов опры не видело...
<XuMuK> ещё тупые вопросы?)
<vamadir> :)
<_d4vid> https://launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+archive/daily а есть стабильные ппа? не дейли
<vamadir> на убунту есть нормальная программа заметок? Томбой не предлогать и на его основе.
<amigo> vamadir: cat less
<amigo> и echo еще
<vamadir> ага sudo rm -r *
<amigo> echo "Купить молока" >> ~/my_notes.txt && less ~/my_notes.txt
<vamadir> а если серьезно. Что нить на подобии windows 7 notes
<amigo> не видел, но вроде есть gnotes
<vamadir> gnotes = tomboy
<vamadir> одно и тоже
<vamadir> и в гугле ничего не находится :(
<XuMuK> телефон себе купи
<vamadir> да есть он у меня
<vamadir> блин чето тихо
<dragnill> добрый вечер, вопрос: как увеличит кол-во выделяемой памяти для ява машины?
<dragnill> *увеличить
<sharikoff> солярку тебе надо..
<sharikoff> а не убунту
<sharikoff> там можно
<dragnill> для меня это что-то неизведанное)
<sharikoff> по буржуйски волокешь?
<dragnill> есть немного
<_d4vid> <dragnill> зачем тебе?
<dragnill> майнкарфту не хватает
<dragnill> *майнкрафту
<sharikoff> тьфу емае
<dragnill> ))
<_d4vid> <dragnill> попробуй так java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<dragnill> Unrecognized option: -xmx1024m Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<_d4vid> Х
<_d4vid> большая
<artus> dragnill, http://greenmice.info/ru/node/143
<|koshka|> Артуссс
<|koshka|> )))
<artus> [koshka], :)
<dragnill> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205) 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321) 	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClass
<|koshka|> Раздвоение личности у меня. Лол
<User468[web]> Привет. Есть из присутсвующих кто запускал старкрафт второй на убунте?
<baronos> User468[web]: http://goo.gl/KM9lz изучай
<User468[web]> о спасибо кеп)
<vamadir> чисто интересно а на какой ос работают в ФСБ и ФБР?
<baronos> ФСБОС и ФБРОС)
<vamadir> о
<vamadir> привет
<baronos> Привет)
<vamadir> :). не ну реально интересно. Если подумать то они должны работать на Линуксе или Юниксе. Но как тогда с квалификацией работников? если не все винду то освоить могут
<vamadir> ну зато я точно знаю что китайсские службы работают на ХР
<vamadir> через веб интерефейс
<baronos> vamadir: Сервера наверно на юниксе, а вот офисный планктон фсб на хп сидит, по крайней мере в кызыле. Ну а мвд кстати на винсервере, там товарищ брата работает сис админом)
<vamadir> хм...понятно, в китае также
<vamadir>  просто я сколько не смотрел крутое кино, видел ОС ну точно не ХР ну это у ментов или ЦРУ. Хотя помниться видел убунту в какомто фильме, только незвание забыл
<vamadir> :) Блин интересно это только я пялюсь в мониторы главных героев при просмотре фильма, что бы заценить рабочиц стол и ос
<Nor8> vamadir: У них своя, если интернеты не врут, на основе существующих, но с допилом на безопасность.
<vamadir> А какова вероятность получить бэкдор в Убунту от спец служб?
<Nor8> vamadir: А если верить новостям, то кремлевские, и не только, чиновники пользуют винду
<Nor8> vamadir: Сто процентов, у тебя уже стоит ))))
<vamadir> <Nor8> :) .  Не ну просто интересно.
<Nor8> vamadir: Ты оппозиционер или террорист международный?
<vamadir> <Nor8> :) нет, но вдруг я захочу стать шпионом. Буду агент 008
<baronos> vamadir: разве тебя еще в китае связной гру или фсб не завербовал? )
<Nor8> vamadir: Ну вот когда станешь, тогда тебе бэкдор и прикрутят ))))
<vamadir> <baronos> да я еще ничего не добился чтоб меня вербовать. Смысла нет
<baronos> vamadir: китайский язык знаешь?
<vamadir> да
<Nor8> )))
<baronos> Ну вот, молодой АйТи азиатской внешности со знанием китайского языка, в роли внедрения в китайскую разведку подходишь:)
<vamadir> а встроенный шифровальшик шорошо криптует данные на убунту, я говорю про тот который предлагает защифровать Домашний каталог при установке
<vamadir> )))
<Nor8> vamadir: Паранойя в начальной стадии хорошо лечится )))
<User394[web]> Скажите пожалуйста какие системные требования Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot?
<vamadir> <+User394[web]> с ГУИ?
<User394[web]> Да.
<baronos> лучше скажи какие характеристики компа
<vamadir> <+User394[web]> 512. 256рам. 5 гигов ХДД думаю минималка
<vamadir> примерно
<User394[web]> CPU-1GHz, RAM-256Mb.
<User394[web]> Большое спасибо.
<vamadir> <+User394[web]> лучше поставь че полегче. А то гном и юнити тяжелы
<vamadir> <+User394[web]> Lubuntu/Xubuntu
<User468[web]> Ребят а кроме как директыкса для игр какие библиотеки надо бы по хорошему вкрячить?
<Nor8>  User468[web]: Смотря какие игры
<User468[web]> ну чтобы не постоянно допил был
<vamadir> <+User494[web]> ? директ икс вроде как на винде только.
<User468[web]> скачал установил играл
<baronos> так не будет
<User468[web]> и еще вопрос
<User468[web]> на работе хочу поставить убунту. Не хочет ставиться. Какие на то есть причины?
<User468[web]> я вот грешу на биус. Какая нибудь фигня стоит чтобы не убить лицензию?
<User468[web]> биос
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User468[web]> не вопрос.
<User468[web]> Здраствуйте, я имею на работе машину с процессором и7. На нем стоит окна7. Я бы хотел оставить эти окна впокое. И решил установить убунту на локальный диск Д. Вставляю загрузочную флешку, приходит установка и зависает. На разных моментаÑ
<vamadir> образ проверь или флэшку
<vamadir> скорее всего битый
<User468[web]> образ был скачен сегодня с этого портала. И залит на флешку с помошью ультраисо
<User468[web]> на флешку не грешу проверил тоже. Ошибок чтения нет
<vamadir> у меня такое было только когда образ битый был
<User468[web]> Есть подозрения что убунта плохо знает и7 процессоры и следовательно и остальные комплектующие. Или же в биосе какая блокировка.
<baronos> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<vamadir> с i7，i5，i3 проблем нет
<User468[web]> кстате говоря попробовал установку из под виндуса. Есть такая примочка на установка из под виндуса. Результат тот-же. Не хочет ставиться
<User183[web]> Здравствуйте. В чем может быть проблема ошибки при загрузке с флешки no iu configuration file
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> <+User468[web]> unetbootin
<User183[web]> Пробовал. Даже Grub4Dos пробовал, только там вообще Missing MBR helper
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> скачай и запусти от администратора unetbootin
<User183[web]> Все так и делал
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> флэшка fat32
<User183[web]> Так точно
<vamadir> форматни еще раз
<vamadir> только фат32
<User183[web]> Да уже раз 10 форматировал
<vamadir> попробуй создать на другом ПК
<vamadir> видать у тебя вин7
<User183[web]> У меня ХР
<vamadir> хм....
<User468[web]> у меня 7
<vamadir> просто на вин7 есть косяк с привелегиями. Там надо обновления качать. Какие точно не помню
<User468[web]> Один раз добился я от компьютера Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> А у тебя вообще загрузка с шлешки стоит?
<vamadir> *флэшки
<User183[web]> Выбираю при загрузке с чего грузится
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> а с флешкой ниче не мутил до этого?
<_d4vid> <User183[web http://gradeup.org.ua/ubuntu/rukovodstvo-po-ustanovke-ubuntu-s-fleshki-na-netbuk.html
<vamadir> <+User183[web]> попробуй другой юзб разьем. Если ПК то задний А не передний
<User183[web]> Видел такие статьи, только у меня ошибки
<User183[web]> Все идет верно и как надо, а при загрузке FAIL полный
<User468[web]> иксы замерают?
<User183[web]> Не знаю кто там замирает, но не видит он какого то файла при загрузке, хотя он там есть
<User183[web]> Там ERROR: No configuration file found
<User183[web]> Неужели никто незнает?
<User183[web]> Вот подумалось... аесли я не делаю файл с настройками, может сие влять?
<_d4vid> я настроил свою клавиатуру.. как мне надо )
<KIRaPRO> кто может помоч с GCC с классами
<KIRaPRO> Gcc при компиляции ругается мол не знает тип class 0o я в недоумении
<_d4vid> в чем?
<KIRaPRO> мое самописное
<KIRaPRO> тупо класс  с несколькими ф-ями
<KIRaPRO> объявлен как class secure_my{ ... };
<KIRaPRO> компилирую без параментров
<_d4vid> что за ошибка?
<KIRaPRO> unknown type name «class»
<KIRaPRO> + еще expected «=», «,», «;», «asm» or «__attribute__» before «{» token
<KIRaPRO> в той же строке
<artus> KIRaPRO, причем тут убунта ?
<KIRaPRO> ммм))) я в ней это делаю))
<artus> KIRaPRO, /join #gcc
<KIRaPRO> а так то больше ни при чем)
<KIRaPRO> 0о спс знал бы раньше так и сделал бы
<KIRaPRO> artus, а там канал русский? или англ?
<artus> панятия не имею ) поищи русский )
<KIRaPRO> Смешанный есть и наши люди)
<DissonanceGray> тут есть кто-нибудь?
<vamadir> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Failed!
<DissonanceGray> pong
<vamadir> есть контакт :)
<vamadir> чето 12.04 а обновлений аж 300 метров
<DissonanceGray> Я только устанавливаю систему, а уже сижу в инете О_О Неимоверно крутая эта штука, Убунта
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> черт
<vamadir> 12.04 окно убегает
<vamadir> когда печатаю
<vamadir> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<vamadir> !openbox
<ubuntuhelp> Openbox — легковесный менеджер окон. Подробнее тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox . Как заменить !Metacity на Openbox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<vamadir> !hacker
<ubuntuhelp> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<DissonanceGray> Что при установке значит таинственная фраза "Когда вы будете готовы..."?
<baronos> Ну когда будешь готов тогда узнаешь
<vamadir> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='baronos'
<artus> vamadir, прекращай бота дергать
<artus> ему и так тяжко )
<vamadir> :) да я просто вспоминаю старые времена. У нас бот раньше в местной сети. Так он показывал, кто и когда заходил.
<vamadir> думал тут есть что нить подобное
<artus> в приват к боту тренироватцо иди ))
<User313[web]> помогите выбрать убунту ...какая лучше?
<User313[web]> старые версии или новые?
<artus> синенькая
<User313[web]> )
<User313[web]> кукую лучше ставить 10.4 или 11.10
<_d4vid> 11.10
<_d4vid> 10.04 gnome2
<User313[web]> а по начинке все тоже?
<_d4vid> что значит начинка?
<_d4vid> в 11.10 юнити
<_d4vid> а там гном2
<User313[web]> я лох в этом...вот и спрашиваю...)
<User313[web]> хочу освоить убунту
<User139[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User139[web]> !search ATI/nVidia/etc
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<User139[web]> Бот?
<User139[web]> !search ATI/nVidia/etc You speak russian?
<ubuntuhelp> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, tty, 3rdparty, ubotu, help, danger, youtube, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, addingfs, ymmv
<[Raiden]> бот
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33355
<[Raiden]> Это наверное хорошо. Хотя думаю рхел стабильней
<BlancoD> Какая то проблема с монтированием дисков.
<BlancoD> Наутилус монтирует их только в режиме чтения
<_d4vid> ешё 2 месяца ..
<BlancoD> В ручную пробую монтировать, мне пишет: x@x:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sda3 /media/All
<BlancoD> mount: warning: /media/All seems to be mounted read-only.
<BlancoD> и на примонтированный диск не зайти
<BlancoD> Вообще не могу понять что происходит =\
<_d4vid> знаешь такую тулзу как нтфс-конфиг?
<BlancoD> неа
<artus> -t ntfs -o rw зачем ? )) просто sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/All и ненадо никаких извращений, ну и собственно не помешает sudo chown -R user:user /media/All
<artus> и вообще что надо делать чтоб так все сломать? )))
<[Raiden]> chown на нтфс?
<[Raiden]> шутник
<artus> [Raiden], я вообще на папку куда монтировать) малоли что потом туда всунуть можно ))
<[Raiden]> а..
<BlancoD> artus, просто поставил обновление и перезагрузился =)
<_d4vid> БланкоД http://ubuntolog.ru/avtomaticheskoe-montirovanie-razdelov-s-ntfs-pri-zagruzke-ubuntu.html
<_d4vid> <BlancoD> http://qwertylife.ru/?p=85
<BlancoD> Сейчас проверим результат =)
<BlancoD> Урааа!! Хехехе =))))
<BlancoD> _d4vid, Спасибо, помогло
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<BlancoD> правда в наутилусе в устройствах все устройства продублированны =) ну с этим разберёмся как нибудь
<pr0mode> доброй ночи ))
<BlancoD> Как-то мало опций наутилуса в гконф-едиторе...
<Masterok> прив всем
<Masterok> есть ктонибудь?
<BadKarma_> привет
<Masterok> кто может подсказать что делать если не запускаются эфекты рабочего стола после замены матери, проца и памяти
<_d4vid> Мастерок из окна кидай. )
<BadKarma_> ахах, эффект битого стекла v0.1))
<openvoid> в хомяке удалить что-то - должно помочь
<Masterok> :)
<Masterok> а всетаки, поставил я мать с процом интел G530
<Masterok> с лайф двд все работает
<BadKarma_> а что говорит композитный менеджер, или что там у тебя используется
<BadKarma_> ?
<Masterok> а как его правильно спросить? я просто пытаюсь запустьт нфекты а оно грит что ефекты запусть не удалось
<_d4vid> Мастерок а дрова от видяхи нормально поставленаы
<Masterok> хз, все стояло из коропки, старая мать тоже имела встроеное видео интел
<_d4vid> мастерок переустанови дрова
<BadKarma_> ну, запусти композитный менеджер из эмулятора терминала командой "compiz --replace" (если компиз) и посмотри чего он хочет
<Masterok> compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<Masterok> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Masterok> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Masterok> Launching fallback window manager
<Masterok> вот так вот и ругается
<_d4vid> Мастерок у тебя какая видяха?
<_d4vid> интел?
<BadKarma_> я не пользуюсь композитом, но меня смущает software rendering
<_d4vid> у него дрова не стоят нормально поетому кидает в софтваре рендеринг
<_d4vid> гл подержка у него отсуствует
<Masterok> щас видяха в проце, проц интел
<_d4vid> у тебя нет другой видяхи?
<_d4vid> нвидия или ати?
<Masterok> с лайф двд запускал, работает и нормлаьно определяет монитор
<_d4vid> на мет плате какая видяха?
<_d4vid> *мат
<Masterok> интел, интегрирована в процесор
<Masterok> G530 проц
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> Masterok: видеокарта какая?
<_d4vid> теперь зделай следушее набери в консоле лсхв и покажи что там только не сюда а сюда http://paste.pro
<_d4vid> Masterok, lshw
<_d4vid> Masterok, sudo lshw
<[Raiden]> по ходу интел видеокарта
<[Raiden]> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<[Raiden]> плохо
<[Raiden]> Да, целерон от интел со встроенной видюхой.
<[Raiden]> яя не сталкивался, гуглить по словам убунту и модели
<openvoid> !gma
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gma'
<Masterok> меня выкинуло. можно повторить
<Masterok> с места куда кидать вывод команды
<BadKarma_> может просто Xorg -configure?
<Masterok> а стоит?
<[Raiden]> Masterok: набери sudo X -configure :1  , у юзера в папке будет xorg.conf-new , скопируй его в /etc/X11 без -new
<_d4vid> Masterok, sudo lshw -short | grep display
<[Raiden]> и сделай релогин
<_d4vid> покажи что выдало
<[Raiden]> если не поможет или станет хуже - удалишь файлик
<[Raiden]> кстати, а какая видеокарта была до этого?
<[Raiden]> может закрытые дрова стоят?
<[Raiden]> тогда надо месу переставлять
<Masterok> [Raiden] /0/100/2                       display        Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller
<Masterok> http://paste.pro/5145341
<Masterok> воть. вывод команд lshw и sudo lshw -short | grep display
<Masterok> [Raiden] до етого тоже интел тока gma x4500? тоже интегрированя но в мать
<[Raiden]> у меня небыло интелов, фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> Masterok: а версия убунты?
<Masterok> 10.04
<[Raiden]> а.. ну всё ясно
<[Raiden]> месу и драйвер интел надо свежие, у тебя видеокарта нвоее чем дрова
<[Raiden]> как их обновить на 10.04 я не знаю
<_d4vid> я ему ппа кинул в приват
<_d4vid> интел дрова свежие
<[Raiden]> ок
<Masterok> спасибо за советы
<Masterok> щас попробую
<[Raiden]> Masterok: либо обновляй до 12.04 , там будет ок
<[Raiden]> 11.10 наверное уже нет смысла ставить
<[Raiden]> хотя сами смотрите
<_d4vid> как нет?
<Masterok> я тоже думаю что 11.10 смысла ставить нет
<_d4vid> я на 11.10
<Masterok> месяц подождать
<_d4vid> пока релиза нет. такчто на 11.10
<Masterok> а еси я обнорвлюся щас до 11.10, каковы шансы что все продет гладко?
<_d4vid> лтс ты можешь обновить до лтс
<_d4vid> до 12.10
<_d4vid> 12.04 тоесть
<Masterok> так и я так думаю, лтс тока на лтс
<[Raiden]> шансы выше 50% ))
<Masterok> :)
<baronos> проще переустановить
<[Raiden]> я только 2 раза обновлением ставвввил убунты. В 1 случае требовалась перенастройка  ,в другом только очистка некоторых старых вещей в хомпапке.
<[Raiden]> в общем, нерешаемых проблем я не встретил
<Masterok> я щас попробую драйвера поставить
<Masterok> а там будет видно, мож и до 11.10 обновлюся
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё был опыт обновления мандривы и опенсусе скачком чере з версию
<[Raiden]> тоже удачно
<[Raiden]> : http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0315/h_1331761819_7283903_93d1e9b25a.png , http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0315/h_1331761398_4565656_43320975ad.png  - нескучные  расцветки
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<BadKarma_> привет
<Masterok> спасибо, установка новых дров решыла проблему
<Masterok> еще раз огромное спасибо
<[Raiden]> решЫла - это хорошо.
<BadKarma_> Первая более-менее скучновата, по сравнению со второй))
<BadKarma_> Копаюсь в Python и conky, пытаюсь их подружить. И вот завис на одном моменте. Есть скрипт Python, который генерирует файл , а conky, в свою очередь,показывает его содержимое. Всё, в принципе, работает, кроме красоты. Может есть...
<BadKarma_> ...какой параметр в conky, который сделает "всё как надо"(как в терминале)? Наглядности:  http://pastebin.com/wpf5sAA0
<BadKarma_> Если я плохо гуглил - не пинайте сильно, давно не спал, концентрация ни к чёрту...
<Masterok> чето притихли все так
<Masterok> поздно что ли уже
<Masterok> ладненько. иду я тоже спать. всем всего наилутшего
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-15
<valsinats> Привет, кому не спится!
<Aiveri> !strace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='strace'
<Aiveri> !ltrace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ltrace'
<Aiveri> всем утра
<Cuba_013> Доброе утро всем
<Aiveri> Cuba_013 привет
<Cuba_013> седня буду опять сервак ковырять (
<Aiveri> Cuba_013 ковыряй
<Aiveri> чего все молчат-то у всех все работает норм?
<|rapidsp|> у меня не работает
<|rapidsp|> gparted видит весь диск как неразмеченный
<|rapidsp|> хотя он работает и с него система грузится, а  fsck даже в лайв-режиме говорит, что заблокирован или используется
<|rapidsp|> гдето читал такое на форуме, но найти не могу
<TheFalkorr> |rapidsp|: чисто ради проверки - проверь шлейфы
<|rapidsp|> попробую
<|rapidsp|> тоже думал об этом... лень выключать :)
<|rapidsp|> точн... друган на НГ приезжал, пытался венду поставить у меня, диск свой подключал... видимо наворочал чего...
<TheFalkorr> просто мне знаком такой выверт
<TheFalkorr> пробитый шлейх был.система работала, но управление дисками ниче не видела
<Kyshtynbai> А фдиск чего говорит?
<Aiveri> у кого какие есть мысли на счет того, как можно делегировать домен, если у меня во-первых, динамический IP, во-вторых, только один DNS сервер
<User884[web]> день добрый !кто нибудь может подсказать что за ошибка ?
<User884[web]> Удаление старых файлов кэша .. .. Сделано  Инициализация кэша Squid командой squid -f /etc/squid/squid.conf -z .. 2012/03/15 22:01:56| Creating Swap Directories FATAL: Failed to make swap directory /var/spool/squid/00: (13) Permission denied Squid Cache (Version 2.7.STABLE9): Terminated abnormally. CPU Usage: 0.000 seconds = 0.000 user + 0.000 sys Maximum Resident Size: 1
<KIRaPRO> ну один днс точно не беда))))))) а динамическим ипом видел прога была ... вроде в ней все решалось тем что время обновления данных о домене выставлялось коротким и при смене ip на днс менялся адрес в записях домена
<Aiveri> KIRaPRO дело не в этом, у меня доменное имя зарегестрировано в руцентре и там в настройках нужно как минимум два днс сервера, так мало того у меня еще и ип меняется регулярно, не буду же я его там постоянно менять
<KIRaPRO> а тут еще и днс не твой....( печально
<Aiveri> днс мой, но на днс сервере ип меняется постоянно
<KIRaPRO> закажи впс за 80р месяц сделай из него днс
<KIRaPRO> 300Mhz 150Mb RAM,  8Gb Disk норм для днс сервера
<Aiveri> а что хорошая идея надо погуглить
<Aiveri> это где такие расценки на впс?
<KIRaPRO> siteko.ru  fastvps.ru(чуть дороже)
<KIRaPRO> siteko.net !!!
<KIRaPRO> http://www.siteko.net/services/tarifsvds.html  вот тарифы именно впс
<KIRaPRO> на фасте подороже чуток там от 120 http://fastvps.ru/vds/
<Aiveri> KIRaPRO спасибо
<KIRaPRO> Aiveri всегда пожайлуста)))
<KIRaPRO> *подалуйста )))) моя русский твой француз крепить (((
<sharikoff> User884[web] =)
<sharikoff> припаркую доменчик =)
<Cuba_013> sharikoff: привет)
<bosyi> ребята у вас в 12.04 алт-таб, алт-ф4 работают?
<bosyi> и еще напомните плиз в 11.04 по умолчанию юнити был на автохайде или всегда "он"?
<User884[web]> Ребят будьте добры подскажите пожалуйста у меня не работает Статистика менеджера кэша в Squid нет файла cachemng.cgi в file system по поиску ноль
<User884[web]> что делать как быть что бы заработала статистика?
<User884[web]> ребята?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а можно в еволюшине перенсти "папку поиска" наверх?
<KIRaPRO> hi
<jlewka> а то стало слишком много правил =\
<User884[web]>  Ребят будьте добры подскажите пожалуйста у меня не работает Статистика менеджера кэша в Squid нет файла cachemng.cgi в file system по поиску ноль. что делать как быть что бы заработала статистика?
<jlewka> а что за кеш менеджер?
<User884[web]> Статистика менеджера кэша в Squid
<bosyi> Le9i0nx тепер називається le9i0nx - что это за фигня? зачем это?
<jlewka> User884[web], в смысле через что ты ее собираешь?
<User884[web]> захожу в "webmin" далее в "прокси-сервер squid" далее в Статистика менеджера кэша
<jlewka> тоесть статистику собирает webmin ?
<User884[web]> нет файла cachemng.cgi  т.е. того скрипта который выполнит "Статистику"
<jlewka> User884[web], мб пакет для webmin нужен дополнительный?
<NoOova> Господа кто с htaccess дружит
<User884[web]> Исполняемый файл Squid cachemgr.cgi по пути который указан там  нет такого файла
<User329[web]> Здраствуйте, при установке ОС убунту 12.04. выходит сообщение: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<jlewka> User884[web], а где указан путь? Чего то я сомневаюсь что squid сам может собирать статистику...
<jlewka> Логи да, а статистику вряд ли
<User884[web]> Настройка модуля Прокси-сервер Squid в поле Исполняемый файл Squid cachemgr.cgi есть путь к фалу cachemng.cgi которого у меня нет, соответственно не запускаеться скрипт который выполнит статистикутся squid
<User329[web]>  Здраствуйте, при установке ОС убунту 12.04. выходит сообщение: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Вопрос как добиться чтобы ОС встала, и что мне для этого надо сделать?
<jlewka> User884[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/28/squid пробывал так?
<User884[web]> jlewka сейчас гляну
<User476[web]>  Здраствуйте, при установке ОС убунту 12.04. выходит сообщение: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Вопрос как добиться чтобы ОС встала, и что мне для этого надо сделать?
<User884[web]> <jlewka>  интересно и что теперь нужно все переустанавливать? и заново настраивать что ли?
<jlewka> p   squid-cgi                       - Squid cache manager CGI program
<jlewka> amishin@UIT-777:~$ dpkg -L squid-cgi | grep cachemgr.cgi
<jlewka> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/cachemgr.cgi
<User476[web]> Здраствуйте, при установке ОС убунту 12.04. выходит сообщение: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Вопрос как добиться чтобы ОС встала, и что мне для этого надо сделать?
<jlewka> сделай проверку образа
<jlewka> при установке там есть
<User476[web]> jlewka пробовал 3 образа разных. результат аналогичен
<openvoid> это ещё до установки похоже, ядро стартует, а файловую систему подцепить не может
<openvoid> может железо слишком новое
<User476[web]> вот. Это может быть. и7 проц
<jlewka> и7 старый то уже
<openvoid> или в биосе надо отключить какой то новый режим sata - как для установки xp
<User476[web]> а ок\
<User476[web]> ща попробую
<openvoid> но тогда не загрузится win7 которая поставлена в новом режиме
<openvoid> если только и ее переустановить в старом режиме sata
<User884[web]> <jlewka> немного пришлось подправить конфиги и установить по новой CGI
<User884[web]> TO <jlewka>  все равно спасибо Вам!
<User476[web]> openvoid спасибо
<User884[web]> to <jlewka> можно ли в squid разграничить интернет скорость и заблокировать порты?
<User884[web]> между пользователями squid
<Cuba_013> при перезагрузке пишет apache пишет samsdeamon [967]. как то так
<jlewka> User884[web], можно
<jlewka> User884[web], примеров в нете полно
<sharikoff> Cuba_013 дарова
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<SergeyIT> (
<bosyi> SergeyIT, в 2д работает алт-таб?)
<SergeyIT> я сейчас с юнити
<bosyi> обычной? и как, работает?
<Cuba_013> подскажите в каком направлении думать или может кто сталкивался с такой проблемкой. веб морда sams выдает при проверке баз mysql такую ошибку: В базе squidctrl обнаружено поврежденных таблиц: 0
<SergeyIT> bosyi, проблем пока не вижу
<bosyi> SergeyIT, понятно. у меня что-то ХУД напартачил. я его и совсем отключил, но все равно алт-таб, алт-ф4, алт-ф2 не работают.
<SergeyIT>  bosyi, у меня было тоже не работал - вернул ХУД на альт и работает
<bosyi> SergeyIT, так и есть. спасибо.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, но это все равно бага
<bosyi> есть ppa:example/ppa . как удалить все пакеты которые были установлены из этого ppa?
<brestows> bosyi: в synaptic если есть выбрать этот репозиторий и от отфильтрует пакеты и оставит только те которые принадлежат этому репу
<DedUndead> Всем привет, у меня такая проблема загрузился с флешки 11.10 кажется такая версия, полазить посмотреть, так она зараза винду мне запорола
<DedUndead> При загрузке винды стал вылетать bsod
<DedUndead> Так еще и зараза на внешем жестком создал раздел размеров в 1мб, и его как я помню из виды не удалить, можете посоветовать, что с этим разелом делать?
<DedUndead> Печатаю с нетбука, так что извините за орфографию
<DedUndead> Есть тут кто?)
<User449[web]> День добрый! Подскажите пожалуйста как зайти в webmin(ubuntu) из локальной сети  при  попытке зайти по ip сервака  ошибка вот такая  Error - Bad Request  This web server is running in SSL mode. Try the URL https://ubuntu.local:10000/ instead.
<User449[web]> при попытке зайти по https://ubuntu.local:10000/ который предлагает браузер. появляеться ошибка The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: ubuntu.local:10000    Unable to determine IP address from host name ""    The DNS server returned:  Server Failure: The name server was unable to process this query.    This means that the cache was not abl
<TheFalkorr> User449[web]: ты небось и документы заполняешь всегда на имя Иванова Ивана ивановича?
<User449[web]> To <TheFalkorr> хахахах ну вот ты угадал у меня Фамилия Иванов! а по делу можешь сказать почему из локалки не могу зайти?
<User449[web]> Забыл уточнить что захожу из локалки в инет(windows) через этот сервер прокся squid+webmin(ubuntu)  а вот в webmin попасть не могу
<User449[web]> To<TheFalkorr> я уже как то приходил в этот чат и от тебя дельных советов не видел ни разу!
<TheFalkorr> User449[web]: ессесно.если ты не способен понять намек - я не стану тратить на тебя время
<User449[web]> TO<TheFalkorr>разобрался без вашей помощи!Оказалось следующее из под винды в браузере опера когда пытался зайти на IP сервака то попросту опера закрывала сессию небезопасного подключения!
 * TheFalkorr осмотрел себя... вроде надпись "мне есть дело до этого" не нашел...странно
<brestows> TheFalkorr: внимательно посмотрел ?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ага.совсем никак нет дела:)
<brestows> осмотр делала красивая медсестричка ?
<BlancoD> Никак не могу понять как сделать что бы при загрузке отображался текст
<GT_ejik> Всем привет! Такой вопрос, и с убунты 11.10 и с 10.10 (elementary jupiter) перестал грузится всем известный vk.com. Не то что не грузится, но даже и не пингуется. Что где могло заблокировать сайт? Все остальное прекрасно грузится
<BlancoD> Ковыряю /etc/default/grub в нём в GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT подставляю разные опции, ничего не помогает
<BlancoD> оставлял без параметров, пробовал писать nosplash
<BlancoD> nomodeset vga=792 пробовал,
<BlancoD> всё равно при загрузке чёрный экран показывает
<BlancoD> то есть почти перед самым окном входа в систему, проскакивают строки загрузки, но до этого, от самого grub просто чёрный экран
<BlancoD> причём если поставить export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="/путь до картинки.jpg" то в место чёрного экрана вижу эту картинку... но я хочу текст загрузки =(
<andrex> BlancoD: splash и quilet убери и добавь nofb потом update-grub и будет тебе текст
<BlancoD> andrex,  splash и quilet давно убран,  nofb не пробовал, сейчас попробую, спасибо
<andrex> или настраивай фреймбуфер нормально
<BlancoD> GT_ejik,  nofb
<BlancoD> x@x:~$ ping vk.com
<BlancoD> PING vk.com (87.240.143.242) 56(84) bytes of data.
<BlancoD> 64 bytes from srv242-131.vkontakte.ru (87.240.143.242): icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=13.1 ms
<GT_ejik> у меня с винды тоже грузится
<GT_ejik> а с бунты нет, мне даже чисто интересно, почему..
<BlancoD> GT_ejik, посмотри в /etc/hosts есть ли он там?
<BlancoD> GT_ejik, ну скорей всего ты какой нибудь вирус подхватил... =)
<GT_ejik> вирус? на бунту? мда..
<BlancoD> Вирус не на убунту а на firefox или чем ты там пользуешся
<BlancoD> Плагин какой установил и привет
<GT_ejik> хромиум
<GT_ejik> чистый
<GT_ejik> абсолютно
<BlancoD> Вконтактике любит ставить плагины разные
<GT_ejik> сам? о_О
<BlancoD> Ну естественно не сам =)
<BlancoD> Попробуй открой /etc/hosts и в него добавь новую строку 87.240.143.242 vk.com
<BlancoD> И перезапусти броузер
<BlancoD> а лучше сначала попробуй пингонуть  87.240.143.242
<BlancoD> Может быть просто запись ДНС потерялась
<Kyshtynbai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<BlancoD> Kyshtynbai, ок, ок.
<GT_ejik> пингуется
<TheFalkorr> BlancoD: а потом прочти о том, что хром плевать хотел на hosts
<andrex> хм если б у меня такое на работе случилось я был бы рад)
<GT_ejik> а вот это я первый раз слышу... что хрому плевать на хостс
<Le9i0nx> bosyi:  это не я это жабер плагин
<TheFalkorr> я тож в свое время удиился.но это признанный баг, на который всем плевать
<BlancoD> GT_ejik, Так что, проверил, по ip у тебя пингуется вконтакт?
<GT_ejik> да, пингуется
<BlancoD> Ну так и заходи по нему =)
<GT_ejik> уже попробовал, нифига :(
<andrex> забанили тебя там)
<GT_ejik> меня убунта на улицу выгнать пытается :)
<BlancoD> GT_ejik, Попробуй сбросить ДНС записи http://itshnic.ru/articles/4-about-soft/38-dns-cache-clear-in-ubuntu
<GT_ejik> ДНС сбросил, вроде загрузил. Спасибо!)
<BlancoD> andrex, Попробовал прописать  nofb в груб, при выключении теперь не показывает заставку, но при включении всё равно чёрный экран
<BlancoD> andrex, Слушай, а где вообще можно посмотреть список опций который в GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT подставить можно?
<andrex> man grub
<andrex> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<BlancoD> ок, спасибо
<andrex> может он консоль не ту влючает, не на которую сообщения выводятся про пробуй их все просмотреть может в какой есть текст)
<BlancoD> andrex, Нет, все пустые кроме первой, да я вообще как поставил убунту 11.10 так больше и не вижу текста при загрузке, сначала правда экран был не чёрный а фиолетовый =) до того как начал играть с грубом, но текста не видел ниразу, только в 10.04 дистрибутиве был у ме
<BlancoD> ня текст
<BlancoD> Я думал я в этом не одинок
<Cuba_013> может он быстро загружается )))
<andrex> со скоростью 2 мс
<Cuba_013> мало ли какое у него там ПК
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите пожалуйста, как система (Ubuntu 10.04) определяет имя для точки монтирования при подключении usb флешки?
<AlbertR|alt> ?
<SergeyIT> AlbertR|alt, uuid
<AlbertR|alt> SergeyIT, спасибо
<us12> помогите пожалуйста с grub. не видит винду на втором разделе :(  отдельно загрузчик винды восстанавливается и работает. grub тоже восстанавливается после выосстановления загрузчика винды, но потом после ребута при  sudo update-grub   винду не видит :( Ñ
<andrex> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> надо написать у кодировки utf8 есть проблемы с более 255 символов)
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<andrex> а просто
<SergeyIT> напугал ты его
<kata4y> ghbdtn
<kata4y> привет
<kata4y> мне нужна помощь
<SergeyIT> бери
<kata4y> кто-нибудь знает, как aptdaemon сконфигить?
<kata4y> а то он не хочет ничего устанавливать
<SergeyIT> а что говорит?
<kata4y> pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records) SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the wine1.3-gecko package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<kata4y> вот это
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну вот блин, а  думал что я не страшный совсем))
<SergeyIT> kata4y, не находит пакета... а ты что ставишь и откуда?
<kata4y> из центра приложений
<SergeyIT> версия убунты?
<kata4y> 11.10
<kata4y> говорит: Судя по всему, в aptdaemon, программном обеспечении, позволяющем вам устанавливать/удалять программы и выполнять связанные с пакетами задачи, присутствует программная ошибка.
<kata4y> а в "подробностях" то, что писал выше.
<kata4y> и так с любой прогой
<andrex> хм а он чё на питоне?
<baronos> сервер обновления поменяй посмотри как будет
<kata4y> а как?
<andrex> baronos: свояй ему видос прерсонально)
<baronos> andrex: у меня на дебиан не так немного, так что он вообще запутается :)
<baronos> Источники приложений вроде так называетс
<baronos> я*
<kata4y> я понятливый. просто недавно на Убунте- полгода. ядро не собирал, в терминал глубоко не лазил. только маршрутизацию настроил.
<kata4y> подскажитеБ в чем дело. стало так после обновления. точнее, во время.
<kata4y> а где их искать, источники?
<kata4y> то есть, где ставить?
<baronos> можно через центр приложений открыть его
<kata4y> тогда пишет вот это: Проверьте правильно ли указано название пакета и включён ли соответствующий репозиторий.
<kata4y> поменял на "основной сервер"
<andrex> а репы все включил и списки пакетов обновил?
<baronos> теперь sudo apt-get update
<kata4y> of
<andrex> выключился)
<kata4y> не оф, а ща))
<SergeyIT>  off - выключение
<andrex> да понял я, просто пошутил
<SergeyIT> я тоже
<baronos> гыы
<kata4y> i know))
<kata4y> не, та же фигня- старый эррор
<kata4y> то есть начальный
<baronos> ты случаем репозиторий левый не пихал?
<u__> насчёт grub есть какие-то идеи?
<SergeyIT> kata4y, а что говорит sudo apt-get upgrade?
<baronos> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<kata4y> скачал прогу для эмуляции, не помню, как называется.по
<kata4y> с
<kata4y> ле
<kata4y>  ее запуска и поехало
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/701526 а ты не один такой)
<kata4y> простите, маленький ребенок)
<us12> baronos:  непомогает. по-отдельности загрузкики работают, н о виндовый, понятное дело не видит линь, а линевый - не хочет видеть винду. update-grub не помогает
<kata4y> арг5
<kata4y> 2апгрейд говорит, все хорошо
<andrex> kata4y: через синаптик попробуй повреждённые пакеты исправить
<andrex> если он есть у тебя)
<baronos> us12: последняя сылка, пробовал её?
<kata4y> есть
<kata4y> yt ecgtk
<kata4y> не успел
<kata4y> блин. синаптик на др машине
<us12> baronos: думаешь стоит? я из убунтологии статьёй пользовался. но щя попробую...
<kata4y> ссылку посмотрел, там трабл не решен
<andrex> угу
<kata4y> можно ли синаптик скачать?
<andrex> apt-get dist=upgrade или apt-get check или apt-get install -f или переставь пакеты на которые ругань
<andrex> *-
<andrex> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kata4y> тут можно материться? блин, битый пакет не установился после обновления, ща вылез менеджер обновл и переустановил его. ща проверю.
<kata4y> потекла вода в хату!
<chapt> материться нельзя
<kata4y> Андрекс, Баронос, Сергей, спасибо!
<andrex> немазашто
<sharikoff> andrex: праильно
<sharikoff> =)
<us12> baronos:  boot-repair так и должен дооолго запускаться?
<andrex> шарикофф сёдня добрый, наверно зарплату получил)
<_d4vid> re..
<User718[web]> приветствую всех. Проблема следующая. Не работает буфер обмена при подключении к удаленному рабочему столу через vnc, не копируется текст с компа на удаленный раб стол. На компе Ubuntu 11.04, на VNC сервере тоже самое. VNC клиент Remmina. При подклюÑ
<us12> baronos: до сих пор сканирует :(
<bosyi> анонимусы создали Anonymous OS на базе Ubuntu 11.10. симулятор DoS-атак, утиліта для пошуку вразливостей Sql Poison та програма для злому паролів John the Ripper.
<[Raiden]> bosyi: ссылка есть на новость?
<bosyi> есть на украинском. http://ua.korrespondent.net/kyiv/1329783-spivrobitniki-kiyivskogo-pidpriemstva-privlasnili-ponad-4-mln-grn-vidilenih-na-remont-bortnickoyi-s
<[Raiden]> сойдет
<andrex> http://info.sibnet.ru/?id=324415#nc на русском
<[Raiden]> прикольный валлпапер http://michaelsog.deviantart.com/art/Mageia-1-213644537
<_d4vid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonym.OS ?
<artus> _d4vid, эть скорее параноикОС ))
<_d4vid> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8148/41128933.png
<andrex> жуть какая
<|rapidsp|> негры ночью разгружают уголь :)
<andrex> ага в потоках лавы
<only_you> скрипткиди и кулхацері одобряют)
<us12> anonimus os - теперь и ты сможешь досить сайта пинтагона и ватекана
<[Raiden]> ничто не мешает ддосить из убунты
<IchEsseDichAuf> совесть мешает.
<baronos> [Raiden]: мешает отсутсвие не осведомленности в этой области)
<kata4y> ребят, а как узнать, сколько места на диске?
<kata4y> посоветуйте дисковую утилиту плз
<bosyi> та что по дефолту идет не устраивает?
<baronos> palimpsest
<kata4y> я ее только что нашел))
<artus> df -h
<kata4y> спс
<baronos> http://hastebin.com/fetugemepu
<baronos> удобно и понятно)
<kata4y> стандартная не пишет, сколько занято и свободно
<kata4y> это же должно быть как-то просто!
<kata4y> помню, в винде щелк правой-свойства и все. а тут-то как?
<artus> kata4y, df -h в терминал брось уже
<kata4y> jr
<kata4y> ок
<kata4y> то, что под "Дост" в процентах-это занятое пространство?
<artus> это доступно
<kata4y> спасибо. действительно, просто
<artus> :)
<kata4y> надо распечатать все часто используемые команды и на стенку повесить
<kata4y> пойду поищу сборник такой в нете
<artus> !toolbox | kata4y
<ubuntuhelp> kata4y: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> kata4y, распечатывай )
<kata4y> бл.
<kata4y> спасибо))
<artus> не ругайся, чревато ))
<kata4y> ок
<_d4vid> <kata4y> http://kubuntu.ru/files/linuxcm.pdf
<kata4y> вообще я не понимаю, почему Линукс не захватил мир. Для офисного планктона тут есть все, что нужно. И бесплатно!
<kata4y> d4vid, 403 ащкишввут
<kata4y> forbiddden
<_d4vid> у меня открывает
<kata4y> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<_d4vid> <kata4y> http://aboutubuntu.ru/sites/default/files/ubuntu-reference.pdf
<kata4y> это просто маст хэв, спасибо!
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<kata4y> много полезного новичку
<_d4vid> http://itmages.ru/image/view/213900/e290a813
<baronos> гыы, убунту гад. Не хочет чтоб я без юнити его юзал:)
<[Raiden]> карма
<[Raiden]> судьба
<baronos> но я победил в этой схватке) но война еще не окончена)
<[Raiden]> Стань супергероем , измени свою судьбу - набери sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andrex> ubuntu обидить может каждый, кто не знает о последствиях)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> я только что набрал gnome-desktop-environment )
<[Raiden]> в  общем шучу.
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты еще не приобрел tablet Spark с KDE за 200евро?)
<[Raiden]> Не, я жадный
<baronos> я бы тоже пожалел на кде))
<[Raiden]> редиска ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, здесь?
<andrex> ку здесь нет
<sharikoff> здесь куку
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотел тебе видео скинуть, про то как кде пытались выдать за вин8, но оно что то не веселое )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я видел пару таких видел, и новое и когда вин7 вышла
<[Raiden]> ео*
<[Raiden]> я их и так каждый день вижу ) Вот вам http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0315/h_1331820703_9889463_45eea4b78b.png
<[Raiden]> Nor8: https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7521544 - как ни странно ногим в комента понравилось )
<[Raiden]> м*
<Nor8> Норм, но на юнити похоже )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но первый коммент лучший "тема оформления блевотного оттенка=( на весну не тянет, валлпапер странный, кеды не нужны"    :-D
<[Raiden]> Да он неадекват , с ним там ниже по крайней мере про валлпапер не согласились.
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> он просто сам болотного оттенка
<exkoder> добрый день. кто знает, скажите на 10.04 когда Firefox обновится до 11-ой версии?
<IchEsseDichAuf> наверно никогда
<[Raiden]> в следущей жизни
<andrex> тоесть в 12.4
<[Raiden]> exkoder: с 11.10 фф стали обновлять автоматом. Для своего дистра либо на ппа ищи, либо качай оригинал в архиве , распакуй куда-нить и юзай.
<[Raiden]> собирать уж не предлагаю, не модно нынче и долго.
<[Raiden]> )
<exkoder> [Raiden], спасибо
<DedUndead> А разве есть убунту x64?
<baronos> это миф
<[Raiden]> DedUndead: есть, 12.04 будет по умолчанию предлогаться 64бит
<DedUndead> А если 8гб оперативы она их увидит?
<DedUndead> она это 10.04
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему нет?
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0315/h_1331826630_8467076_4ddd628c35.png
<[Raiden]> DedUndead: для 10.х надо отдельно ставить pae ядро, если 32бит , и для всех других, кроме 12.04  и далее - с этой версии в 32бит врсии будет по умолчанию пае
<[Raiden]> в   64 сразу увидит
<[Raiden]> ваще 12.04 будет конфетой
<DedUndead> а когда выход 12.04 планируется?
<[Raiden]> 26 апреля
<[Raiden]> +- пара дней
<DedUndead> Здорово, а сейчас какую лучше ставить 10.04 или 11.10
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: С чего это она конфетой будет?
<baronos> если хочешь привыкнуть к 12,04 то ставить надо 11,10
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, юнити будет лучше чем раньше, 64 бит по умолчанию ,   свежий гном ,кде 4.8.1 , поддержка 5 лет
<[Raiden]> ваще ничего негативног ов ней нет
<DedUndead> а 10 и 11 сильно отличаются?
<baronos> 10,04 - гном2, 11,10 - юнити
<baronos> ну и в последнем софт посвежее
<baronos> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<[Raiden]> DedUndead: в общем отличия есть, если именно ubuntu
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну-ну, а пока даже композит не научили отключать )))
<baronos> Nor8: компиз не нужен)
<DedUndead> А что все-таки лучше для веб разработчика винда или убунту (или какие-то другие дистрибутивы)
<IchEsseDichAuf> компиз полезен
<Nor8>  baronos: Нужен, и нужна возможность его отключить ))) Иначе в играх тормоза сплошные ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8:  для юнити есть юнити 2д , а для гнома есть гном3 фоллбек. В общем-то жить можно. В случае юнити возможно более комфортно, т.к. 2д очень похожа на 3д
<[Raiden]> а для тех кто заранее убежал с гнома на другие де, вообще никаких потрясений не планируется - одни улучшения )
<baronos> хехе)
<DedUndead> Так какая ось лучше веб разработчику?)
<[Raiden]> фоллбек кстати починят немного и индикаторы по умолчанию навесят.
<[Raiden]> т.е. опять лучше чем сча
<[Raiden]> DedUndead: да по вкусу, внешний вид де и свистелки на разработку мал овлияют )
<[Raiden]> DedUndead: начни с ubuntu , а когда будет лишнее время, посмотришь что-то ещё. Собсно другого совета ан канале убунты не стоит ждать.
<[Raiden]> на этой или следущей неделе выйдет ядро 3.3 , в 12.04 я думаю уже не   попадет
<DedUndead_> А много софта для убунту платного?
<[Raiden]> DedUndead_: не очень
<DedUndead_> Крякнуть можно?)
<baronos> О_о
<[Raiden]> но если поискать, то можно найти , анпример nerolinux или какой-нит ьплатынй кад или  вмваре виртуалка и т.д.
<baronos> брось виндозамашки :)
<[Raiden]> платные средсва обработки фоток ещё были вроде
<baronos> тут больше игр платных)
<[Raiden]> для видеомонтажа есть ещё. Но там скорее всего требования есть к версиям дистра, не факт что именно в убунте и в 11.10 запустится
<[Raiden]> ещё я видел акронис трю имидж
<DedUndead_> Сегодня 11.10 хотел с флешки посмотреть и она у меня наепнула винду
<DedUndead_> После переустановки винда не крякается :) Вот теперь задумываюсь о переходе на убунту
<DedUndead_> щас киллдиском террабайтный диск очищал часов 4-5
<[Raiden]> вот такие штуки точно платные. Не знаю выпускаются ещё или нет. http://asvlabs.at.ua/publ/5
<[Raiden]> DedUndead_: а зачем?
<DedUndead_> не крякается
<DedUndead_> ни одним активатором
<[Raiden]> Ну , я не   буду это тут обсуждать. Скажу только, что вин7 спокойно крякается.
<DedUndead_> У меня тоже спокойно крякалась, только как убунту седни с флешки запустил так все
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ru-board.com/forum.cgi?forum=35
<[Raiden]> вот форум с варезником, а тут офтоп )
<dragnill> помогите плиз, хочу сделать точку доступа на буке, пытаюсь переключить вафлю в режим мастер
<baronos> Вот и всё, теперь гном-шелл 3,3,90 в убунту 12,04 :)
<dragnill> dragnill@dragnill-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Master Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Nor8> baronos: циннамон 1.4 еще не прикрутил?
<[Raiden]> Я думаю для бароноса цинамон - ересь
<baronos> Nor8: чтоб я "это" поставил, нужно чтоб полюса земли местами поменялись))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Ты слишком предвзято относишься к нему )))
<Nor8> baronos: А матэ не ставил? )))
<baronos> ага, аля кде на гтк3)
<baronos> Nor8: все ДЕ до гном3, которые хоть как то похожи на гном2 я считаю убогими и неудобными)
<Nor8> baronos: сектантъ! ))))
<baronos> это лично моё мнение)
<[Raiden]> Ну, от кде там конечно мало что есть. Но дефолтное оформление почти к тому же пришло. Меню типа пуск с поискм и избранным, таскбар в  виде иконок , горизонтальная панель.
<dragnill> никто помочь не может что ли?
<[Raiden]> так, холивар офф, на канале вопрос
<[Raiden]> )
<dragnill> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Master Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<dragnill> )
<[Raiden]> я ещё не сталкивался с беспроводными сетями и iwconfig. Если никто не проснется - попробуй на форум.
<[Raiden]> неверная опция где-то
<dragnill> как я понял он не знает что за режим мастер?
<DedUndead_> А чего дистр с 10.04 весит 4.2 гб, а с 11.10 1.5 гб?
<[Raiden]> возможно, или ошибка где-то ещё, что выполняется после
<TheFalkorr> а дьябла 3 выходит в мае
<TheFalkorr> DedUndead_: потому что во времена 10.04 еще не было политики небольших двд образов.
<[Raiden]> DedUndead_: в убунте вообще по умолчанию предлогают  сд версии.  А  зачем облегчили двд я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> я думаю там, где инет недоступен, нужна максимально большая версия. А они взяли и урезали.   )
<dragnill> мне кажется страшная вещь убунту без интернета))
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: дьябла, как я понимаю, толкьо на винде выйдет?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: а про вайн батенька не слышали?
<[Raiden]> DVD-образ, размером 1.5 Гб, который будет включать все языковые пакеты и некоторые дополнительные приложения, такие как Inkscape, GIMP, Pitivi и полный вариант LibreOffice;
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: Кое-что работает под вайном, это факт). Но не всё, не всё.
<[Raiden]> а раньше был репозиторий main
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: хочется всего?
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: близардовские работают всегда
<TheFalkorr> ааааа.так вот откуда у меня гимп, инскейп, емакс и прочее
<Kyshtynbai> Да не то чтобы хочется... у меня, в принципе, отдельная машина с честно купленой экспи и стимом с играми) но сам факт иногда напрягает.
<[Raiden]> если 1 из основный целей - игровой компутер, то логичней иметь виндовс в дуалбуте  или даже только виндовс.    Ничего такого в линуксе нет, ради чего его надо было  бы ставить в любом случае.
<TheFalkorr> кроме удобства интерфейса и юзабилити, быстроты работы и удобства окружения(не путать с интерфейсом)
<TheFalkorr> а так да.не изза чего ставить
<Kyshtynbai> Я использую виндовый комп только для игр, убунту меня полностью устраивает для работы, кино сёрфинга и тп.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<artus> xenclient - и дуалбут ненужен :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... а это только в десятой когда выходишь из полноэкранного режима какого-нибудь приложения или иногда после ребута сбиваются настройки верхней гном-панели? приходится сбрасывать настройки ея, но это не удобно.
<Kyshtynbai> Пробовал бэкапить директории с настройками но чото не помогает, приходится вручную восстанавливать всё как было.
<Kyshtynbai> Видимо не всё забекапил...
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ток в 10.ставь 11 версию.
<Kyshtynbai> Эх, я бы поставил, но там юнити и гнум три, на моём оборудывании всё это глючить и тормозит :( старая радеон мобилити.
<artus> ну так нафига на старое железо натягивать новые бубунты? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Например в юнити был такой глюк в 11.10 - там такая оранжевая рамочка иногда остаётся на десктопе как артефакт видимо
<Kyshtynbai> artus: да и я о том же)
<TheFalkorr> такюкто напомнит мне....
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты напомнит мне
<TheFalkorr> artus: как узнать какой файл мучат дропбокс
<TheFalkorr> gjabu
<TheFalkorr> пофиг
<TheFalkorr> уже вспомнил сам
<TheFalkorr> artus: от тебя пока дождешься подсказки
<artus> Oo
<artus> TheFalkorr, кто у тя там кого уже мучает то?
<[Raiden]> артефакты это к ати - народная примета
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheFalkorr> уже никто.но был дроп
<Kyshtynbai> А вы платный дропбокс юзаете?
<TheFalkorr> у меня бесплатного на 30гб
<TheFalkorr> нафиг мне платный
<Kyshtynbai> Ох ты ж
<artus> дада )))
<[Raiden]> Эх Нор8 рано вышел ,    я ему ос нашел, как любитлю гнома 2 http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0Zk1yAhXNRg/T2HEtgzMYcI/AAAAAAAACYU/zKyUZdSyflo/s1600/Anonymous+OS+Ubuntu+Linux.jpg
<[Raiden]> У мате интересно есть планы прехода на гтк3?
<[Raiden]> и вообще какие-нить планы
<brestows> [Raiden]: скажи мне как засунуть в kde приложение в автозагрузку
<brestows> программно
<[Raiden]> brestows: параметры системы - запуск и завершение - автозапуск
<brestows> не мне надо программно, т.е. Свое приложение запихнуть в автозагрузку
<[Raiden]> то что я сказал + кнопк адобавить приложение
<[Raiden]> или что значит прогармно?
<[Raiden]> програмно
<[Raiden]> а.. понял. Сча
<[Raiden]> ~/.kde/share/autostart , туда  name.desktop
<brestows> типа юзер открыл настройки поставил галку и мой софт добавился в автозагрузку
<[Raiden]> и всё
<BPOH> как в винэ звук включить? вернее как драйвера установить в винэ? сейчас устройство вывода звука default
<brestows> я еще нашел ~/.config/autostart/
<brestows> сойдет ?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ты хош узнать, что писать в дебовом файле, чтобы автозапуск заработал?
<[Raiden]> brestows: не знаю. попробуй
<brestows> TheFalkorr: нет я пишу программу и она должна стортовать с системой вот и хочу понять что и куда скопипастить что бы прога стартовала
<[Raiden]> добавь через диалог любой мусор. В какой папке окажется  имя.десктоп , туда и добавляй
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ну я о том и говорю
<brestows> TheFalkorr: а что тогда за дебовый файл ?
<brestows> deb?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: частный случай
<TheFalkorr> ага
<TheFalkorr> инсталлятор
<brestows> так не не в нем
<[Raiden]> brestows: ваще, наверное как раз .config/...  , а то что я сказал просто оставили для совместимости
<brestows> просто в настройках моей программы поставить галку типа Автозапус :)
<brestows> [Raiden]: ок спс
<brestows>  буду пробовать :)
<brestows> скоро выпустим бету будут кедоводы тестить :)
<KIRaPRO> Raiden не знаешь как в хубунту примонтировать ftp папку...
<[Raiden]> brestows: что будет делать программа?
<[Raiden]> Напишите мне читалку книг на qt , со скролингом через ОГЛ , с базой со сзжатием и кэспортом в десяток популярных форматов включая тхт и фб2
<[Raiden]> и с закладками конечно )
<brestows> ей будут пользоватся те кто пользуется xneur :) возрождаю феникса из пепла в лице kxneur
<[Raiden]> короче нужен анлог ice book reader
<brestows> так а что ice book под linux нет ?
<[Raiden]> brestows: ясно, я тестить не буду , меня автописалки текста толькко путают
<brestows> :)
<brestows> так она не автописалка :) а автопереключалка :)
<KIRaPRO> может кто нибудь подскажет как можно примонтировать FTP папку из консоли или еще каким споссобом в хубунту
<rekcuFniarB> ftpmount
<[Raiden]> brestows: нету под лин. Ближайшее похожее фбридер, но он не очень. Он правда работает под вайном, но хотелось бы  уже нативное
<rekcuFniarB> пакет curlfs кажется
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> так что совсем нет ничего?
<KIRaPRO> спс rekcuFniarB
<zloeYXO> добрый вечер
<zloeYXO> кто нибудь настраивал apache2+nagios3?
<[Raiden]> мате не только переименован, как минимум 1 патч  для наутилуса http://blog.karapetsas.com/2012/01/03/undoredo-in-caja/
<KIRaPRO> rekcuFniarB curlftpfs  на будущее если понадобится)))))
<rekcuFniarB> А он у меня стоит давно, просто не помню точное название.
<KIRaPRO> аа))
<KIRaPRO> тока почему то оболочка визуальная не видит как папку... из консоли все норм в в просмотре файлов нет
<[Raiden]> рекомендую filezilla
<KIRaPRO> где ж ты раньше был райден )))) яж тебя лично спрашивал))))  у меня получилось через консоль запустить kdevelop передав ей файлы из примонтированной ftp папки
<[Raiden]> это просто фтп клиент
<[Raiden]> https://blogs.kde.org/node/4544 kubuntu active ,  с plasma active   для планшетов и т.д.
<sima_> Эх, 12.04 таки сырая : )
<sima_> 11.10 бегает и прыгает как миленькая )
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подкажите, почему используется swap когда еще полно физической памяти... ? pastebin.com/KiTnSyC5
<jlewka> Система oneric x 4
<jlewka> Система oneric x64
<pahan> обновился на ноуте и теперь клава и мышь при запуске Xserver не работют?
<pahan> Файла /etc/X11/xorg.config не нашел в этом может быть проблема?
<pahan> откуда настройки будут взяты если его нету?
<jlewka> уже дано от туда не береуться
<jlewka> графическая оболочка от части берет на себя эту роль + udev на сколько я знаю
<pahan> а в чем может быть проблема?
<User968[web]> стоит 2000 вин глючит невозможно какую убунту поставит проц 800  оперативки 192 винт 10
<Coder_Gosha> User968[web]: если из новых то только lubuntu
<pahan> сила в xubuntu
<pahan> rfr gj vyt
<Coder_Gosha> pahan: ей 256 надо
<pahan> как по мне
<User968[web]> помогите где скачать чтобы гончить со глюками
<jlewka> pahan, dmesg | grep mous  -A 2 -B 2
<Sergey_IT> User968[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0;topicseen
<artus> User968[web], выброси сей музейный експонат, и тогда не будет глюков )
<User968[web]> спасибо
<Coder_Gosha> User968[web]: User968[web]:  http://www.lubuntu.ru/
<artus> User968[web], ядро 2.4, и все что соответствет той эпохе, на большее замахиватся смысла вообще никакого ))
<jlewka> как можно узнать кто ломиться в swap ?
<sima_> Компиз таки падает
<sima_> Вот почему виснет
<sima_> А где лог евойный глянуть?
<jlewka> сдела  fuser -cv /dev/sda6    (раздел подкачки) http://pastebin.com/csqy5Rsg
<jlewka> выдал кучу программ, вот подскажите, что они все ломятся в swap получается?
<KIRaPRO> Спасибо Raiden
<KIRaPRO> )))))
<[Raiden]> пж
<[Raiden]> в юзе подкачки нет криминала, если не слишком активно юзается.
<[Raiden]> может даже ускорить работу в каких-то случаях. Если скажем прочитанный файл в куче фрагментов, из свопа ег основа может быть быстрее прочитать
<artus> [Raiden], не подскажеш, в инкскейпе цент оси поворота задать можно?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<artus> хе, нашол )
<pahan> после абгрейда не работает клава и тачпад на ноуте, ктонить с этим сталкивался?
<|rapidsp|> сколько gpart может искать по времени разделы на диске в 320г ?
<[Raiden]> меньше , чем требуется для такого вопроса.
<[Raiden]> )
<|rapidsp|> часа 1.5 уже крутит диск...
<Sergey_IT> |rapidsp|, это забастовка ... увольняй
<|rapidsp|> хы.. нашел тока ntfs (0M) :)
<|rapidsp|> похоже виндолвый инсталлятор создал раздел , хотя места не было
<|rapidsp|> надо виндовый лайв искать
<[Raiden]> я думаю у тебя проблемы с таблицей разделов, можно вылечить  testdisk
<[Raiden]> либо переразбить
<[Raiden]> не удивлюсь если использовался акронис диск сюит
<sima_> Ребят
<sima_> А чем бы gedit заменить что с кодировками хорошо обращается и функционалом не уступает?
<_d4vid> сима привет
<_d4vid> сима блуфиш
<sima_> Привет : )
<sima_> Не, блюфиш это хтмл-же
<_d4vid> тебе простой нужен?
<sima_> Угу
<_d4vid> кате
<_d4vid> пробуй
<sima_> Ну с подсветочкой )
<sima_> кате кдешный вродь )
<Kyshtynbai> vim
<_d4vid> ставь его он тоже нормальный
<sima_> Пасиб, буду пробовать )
<sima_> А с кодировками в нём что?
<[Raiden]> sima_: можно нагуглить моль для смены кодировок налету (работал ов гном2) , можно выбрать кодировку в диалоге открытия и в    сохранить как.
<sima_> Да да это знаю
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь kate , когда не в консоли.
<sima_> но не радует кодировку выбирать когда с фтп открываешь что-то )
<[Raiden]> моль - модуль ))
<sima_> Да да, эт я тоже понял )
<[Raiden]> если установка qt и кделибс не проблема, то...
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0315/h_1331839522_2534611_c0ac2eacdb.png
<[Raiden]> на гтк помню был geany
<sima_> Жини тоже прикольная штука )
<sima_> Ы, кеды
<[Raiden]> я ушел от серого цвета в сторону забавных расцветок. Думаю это временно :)
<sima_> : )
<_d4vid> сима ну что у тебя там с памятью? поменял?
<sima_> Хрень жэдит этот
<sima_> Неа, я поменял убунту :D
<sima_> 11.10 не так тупит, точнее практически не тупит
<sima_> за два дня один раз компиз упал сегодня и всё
<_d4vid> :)
<sima_> Я знаю что сделаю, нотепад++ под вин искать буду
<sima_> Ой, под линь
<sima_> Хрен, он вин онли
<sima_> Гуру, подскажите как из tty консоли компиз поднять ?
<[Raiden]> если доставить системсеттингс  и выбрать там гтк+ тему, то тот же кате в вашем юнити будет смотреться как родной.
<[Raiden]> это лучше чем нотпед++
<[Raiden]> да и geany врятли хуж
<sima_> Жини это иде : )
<[Raiden]> Geany is a text editor using the GTK2 toolkit with basic features of an integrated development environment.
<[Raiden]> он просто мощнее чем нотпед+ подсветка синтаксиса
<sima_> with basic features of an integrated development environment
<sima_> : )
<sima_> Юзал я его : )
<vadim_> народ помогите начал установку kubuntu через wubi перезагрузил комп появился загрузочный экран с логотипом kubuntu и этот экран минут 20 уже стоит
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд. Будеш ьписать шеллскрипты и исполнять прям в редакторе
<[Raiden]> прям как в кате , хехе
<[Raiden]> vadim_:  ставь в виртуалку или на реальынй раздел
<[Raiden]> или попробуй на форуме спросить, можешь даже на двух, ещё kubuntu.ru
<vadim_> мне впринципе без разницы каким образом устонавливать её мне надо что б загрузчик windows 7 остался
<sima_> Он полюбому останется
<sima_> Если конечно убунтой раздел её не вытрешь
<sima_> А груб поставить - делов-то\
<[Raiden]> 1. нет смысла сохранять загрузчик виндовс а) он туп , б) легко восстанавливается с диска установки.  в) груб умеет загружать виндосв
<[Raiden]> вс*
<[Raiden]> смысла нет, но можно... Ест ьвариан тгруб поставить на раздл с линем или свопом , а потом читать как записать бутсектор в файл и как потом прописать в виндовом загрузчике
<[Raiden]> только без меня )
<IchEsseDichAuf> gedit тоже не плох, чтоб писать шеллскрипты и выполнять прямо из него
<_d4vid> IchEsseDichAuf, гутен таг дер Херр ^
<_d4vid> IchEsseDichAuf, как дела?
<IchEsseDichAuf> гутен!
<IchEsseDichAuf> одни растройства :)
<_d4vid> IchEsseDichAuf, а что так?
<IchEsseDichAuf> я слоупок, неделю как перешёл с 10.10 на 11.10, ни юнити, ни гном3, ни цитамон меня не удовлетворяют
<sig_wall> переходи на кубунту
<sig_wall> :]
<_d4vid> хм
<sima_> Мне синамон полюбился
<sig_wall> _d4vid: и тут ты
<sig_wall> :)
<sima_> 1.4 вышел вчера : )
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: спору нет, но с джени или кате не сравним и я 10 лет ждал что в нем сделают выбор кодировки, как у людей. Но видимо в прокте гном не только люди
<_d4vid> да ^^
<sima_> *только не люди
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, выбор кде мне кажется всё более неизбежным
<sima_> А у тебя в синамоне менюшка какая была?
<[Raiden]> в общем то софт на qt не обязательно должен работать в кде. Его можно и в гнмое пустить и под авесоме ) Гдавное только оформление подобрать, что бы не отличалось
<sima_> Русская?
<[Raiden]> ну и ваще , в плане редакторов ,  на гтк их хватает. Жаль только что не доделали тот что идет по умолчанию
<IchEsseDichAuf> sima_: в каком смысле?
<sima_> Ну менюшка главная, там где приложения
<sima_> Левый нижний угол
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, что с ней?
<sima_> Она русская была или на буржуйском?
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня немецкая локаль.
<IchEsseDichAuf> вот так сходу я тебе не могу сказать, что там за язык был. сейчас я временно в гноме3
<sima_> Хех
<IchEsseDichAuf> в циамоне меня не устраивает это меню, оно уж слишнком мелковато, и у него своя тема, не гтк. так что нужно всё время искать какие-либо сочетания тем гтк и циамона.
<IchEsseDichAuf> так же не устраивает, что нельзя раскидать окна по рабочим столам, как это возможно в гноме3
<sima_> Я амбианс дс блю поставил и гут : )
<sima_> Эт да, но
<sima_> Правой кнопкой и переместить на др. раб. столд
<IchEsseDichAuf> хотя что то там с окнами на манер экспозе возможно.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну да, конечно, правой кнопкой любой сможет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а самое отвратительное в циамоне это поддержка двух экранов.
<sima_> А больше никак?
<IchEsseDichAuf> тоже самое и в гноме3, поддержки двух экранов нет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> всё заточено только для одного экрана.
<IchEsseDichAuf> к примеру переключаешься между рабочими столами, а один из дисплеев просто не имеет других рабочих столов.
<IchEsseDichAuf> в гномшелл добавил некоторые дополнения, к примеру всеми любимую "панель задач"
<IchEsseDichAuf> гномшелл частенько сжирает 100% процессора, да и без дополнений тоже иногда очень жрёт много.
<sima_> Пичалька
<IchEsseDichAuf> ещё в нём отвратительные уведомления, где-то внизу, и уёбищное место для бывщего трея
<sima_> В синамоне?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нет, я уже плавно на гноме3 перешёл.
<sima_> Ну уведомления имхо почти как в унити : )
<sima_> Я на синамоне : )
<IchEsseDichAuf> про юнити я наверно не буду ничего говорить.
<[Raiden]> изврат специально для ubuntu-ru: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0316/h_1331841914_6875994_2795dce417.png
<_d4vid> почему???? ^^
<_d4vid> IchEsseDichAuf, и как тебя гш?
<_d4vid> *тебе
<IchEsseDichAuf> те же проблеммы, что циамоне с двумя мониторами
<_d4vid> цинамон
<IchEsseDichAuf> заточка только под один монитор
<_d4vid> не то?
<IchEsseDichAuf> гш сильно прожорлив
<_d4vid> я шас на юнити и всё ок
<IchEsseDichAuf> официальные расширения, глючные и доводят систему до безумства
<_d4vid> все проги которыми я часто пользуюсь на панельке сбоку
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну с юнити я пока интенсивно не занимался, но сходу мне было очень не удобно
<_d4vid> к юнити надо привыкать
<sima_> +1
<sima_> В 12.04 унити гут, а система бажная
<sima_> Я к 12.04 на унити вернусь : )
<[Raiden]> юнити вообще меня престал раздражать. Я бы даже сказал что он более готов к работе по умолчанию , чем гном3
<_d4vid> сима а сейчас на чём?
<[Raiden]> если выберать из этих двух  и ничего не менять... юнити посимпотней
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд
<_d4vid> мне даш нравится виглядит с прозрачностью класно
<_d4vid> симпотяга^
<IchEsseDichAuf> кеды от безисходности!
<[Raiden]> Для меня осознанный выбор, я изначально был кедоводом, но убегал на гном2 с выходом кде 4.0 и получается что вернулся после 4.7
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если есть вопросы - могу рассказать.
<sima_> Сейчас синамон
<sima_> : )
<[Raiden]> в синамоне теперь есть показ всех оконо , аналог scale - имхо это правильно, брать удачные вещи из других проектов.
<[Raiden]> в кде это тоже взяли из компиза
<sima_> НУ это ж в левый верхний угол мышей ткнуть
<[Raiden]> ну да.
<[Raiden]> ноу гнома в ГШ не все окна , толькотекущего стола, а на мелких миниатюра столов сбоку особенно не рассмотреть что есть )
<[Raiden]> кто-то сказал что у него аркадный ифейс -  так и выходит.
<[Raiden]> хотя вроде бы очень похоже
<[Raiden]> но не так
<sima_> : )ъ
<[Raiden]> в кедах  можно все , с текущего и только окна одного приложения
<[Raiden]> наплодили... )
<[Raiden]> зато есть о чем поболтать
 * sima_ спать : )
<sima_> Всем доброй ночи : )
<[Raiden]> оксиген шрифт, вроде не страшно  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0316/h_1331851422_5614312_be73a3e2db.png
<IchEsseDichAuf> а не мелковат?
<[Raiden]> мб
<only_you> http://cs9653.userapi.com/u51079347/152179988/x_eaf11f04.jpg
<_d4vid> bb
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-16
<openvoid> проофтоплю: первая в новом году свободная практика формулы один в австралии началась
<Kyshtynbai> при обновлении: W: Не удалось получить http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.25.3ubuntu9.11_i386.deb
<Kyshtynbai>   404  Not Found
<Kyshtynbai> никто не знает почему?
<openvoid> 404 что не понятного - на сервере нету
<openvoid> или не синхронизировалось
<openvoid> или update забыл сделать
<openvoid> или другой сервер попробовать
<Kyshtynbai> Да апдейт помог, спасибо.
<sharikoff> падазриваю што там пакета небыло
<Kyshtynbai> Сделал атп гет апдейт и пакеты исчезли из списка ту апдейт :)
<sharikoff> http://tiger.byfly.by/photo/files/20081209141505.jpeg
<brestows> sharikoff: you are from Belarus ?
<brestows> о блин
<brestows> канал перепутал :)
<brestows> тут рашин едишин :)
<sharikoff> я из сибири
<sharikoff> мамин сибиряк
<brestows> хм а ссылка на беларуского монополиста :)
<sharikoff> ссылка на картинку
<sharikoff> =)
<brestows> хранится на серверах моноплиста :-D
<Amblnb-> Да ещё и не оригинал
<markmx> подскажите как отремонтировать tr а-я А-Я c rbhbkbwtq xthtp ;j hf,jnftn djpdhfoftn yt nj ,erds yt nj xthnb xnj
<markmx> rfr ,s gthtrjlbhjdfnm rhfcbdj&
<markmx> блин
<markmx> в общем с кирилицей как там работать*
<Kyshtynbai> А есть какой-нибудь софт для работы с гуглокалендарём помимо эволюшн?
<dmt> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dmt> Подскажите канал где мне помогут выбрать системник
<openvoid> я даже на английском языке такой канал не знаю, хотя казалось бы на английском есть всё
<openvoid> берешь live-cd и в магазине с ним выбираешь, где загрузится там порядок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не только загрузится но и все оборудование опознается
<dmt> пойду на #gentoo-ru спрошу
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<scogra> кто работал с почтовым сервером zimbra, подскажите, плз! на адрес идут пинги, а по веб не входит
<dmt> Есть самопальная подборка:
<dmt> FX 8120, 2*4GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2х канальный комплект, HD6770 оверклокнутая до максимума, мать Gigabyte GA-970A-D3, тихий кулер титан.
<dmt> И наиболее близкий из готовых по такой же цене iRU комп:
<dmt> i5 2300, 4GB 1333MHz хз какой памяти, GT 550 хз какая и всё остальное тоже.
<dmt> Какое обычно в iRU железо ставят не знаете? Или их собирают в магазине из фирменного корпуса и неликвида?
<dmt> Что лучше взять?
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos привет.
<brestows> что за нахлость всем пыщ а бароносу нормальное привет!
<RumFo> Всем здрасте
<scrudge> Мужики привет!
<shenmue> вообщем у меня снова комп сгорел. вот тока новый включил. и снова убунте пофиг что сменилось мать оператива видюха проц
<shenmue> думал дрова на видео пересталвлять придется а вот чота всё работает
<scrudge> подскажите как поступить, скачал 64битную версию, установил, решил активировать драйвер ATI и после активации перезагрузил комп. Теперь комп включается, - с голым рабочим столом, и ни чего активирвоать невозможно. Ни клавиатура ни комбинаци
<scrudge> все пустое
<shenmue> надо было как я брать нвидию
<RumFo> Кто может помочь в настройке переключения видеокарт? Я установил драйвера от amd, но в ати контрол центр нету возможности прямого переключения видеокарт
<openvoid> я в биосе выставляю примари, у меня есть такая опция
<RumFo> А у меня нету. Ноут HP на нём вообще урезаный биос
<scrudge> да вот не купил ждефорс, взял ати...теперь боюсь придется переставлять убунту
<scrudge> а вд друг опять таже проблема будет?
<scrudge> как то фигово. Мне бы какое меню вызвать... по идее после перезагрузки надо бы ввести логин и палроль, но этого окошка нет, и ни одного окошка нет
<openvoid> RumFo, как вариант aticonfig --adapter=all --initial далее в ручную отредактировать xorg.conf и убрать первую видюху
<openvoid> или не вручную aticonfig --adapter=2 --initial например
<openvoid> но будь готов что X могут не стартовать, или не сработает
<RumFo> Круто я убунтой третий день пользуюсь, не загрузятся иксы - здраствуй переустановка
<openvoid> ctr-l alt-f1 залогиниться в текстовом режиме и исправить
<shenmue> вот жеж виндовые привычки
<openvoid> ctr-alt-f1
<RumFo> Так я прописал от рута вторую команду, что ты мне посоветовал. теперь ребутнуться?
<openvoid> стоит только отойти покурить... adapter=1 :)
<scrudge> блин первый день использую.... надо найти пошаговую инструкция, я даже не понимаю о чем вы тут пишите ((
<RumFo> Не чего не произошло(((
<openvoid> adapter=1
<openvoid> от нуля считается
<openvoid> перезагружаться необязательно достаточно logout
<RumFo> У меня в xorg.conf строки adapter нету
<RumFo> Есть Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<openvoid> aticonfig --adapter=1 --initial
<openvoid> c sudo
<scogra> kто работал с почтовым сервером zimbra, подскажите, плз! на адрес идут пинги, а по веб не входит
<Rumfo> Ух ты я пережил падение иксов^^
<Rumfo> Кто сталкивался с настройкойкой работы двух видеокарт на ноутбуках?
<shenmue> могу статеьку кинут
<shenmue> й*
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/115451/ почитай
<Rumfo> Кидай.. Я пару прочитал. Только там было написано, что если установлены дрова от производителя, то вышеуказанные способы не работают
<Rumfo> вот как-раз эту и читал))))
<shenmue> вот поэтому я не беру буки и ати
<NoOova> Господа! в чеи проблема. делаю echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\nHost:host.ru\r\n\r\n" | nc host.ru 80
<openvoid> тебе нужно чтоб обе работали или только вторая?
<NoOova> а мне пустой ответ
<NoOova> на 80 порту стоит нжинХ
<NoOova> (хост я поменял)
<NoOova> на 8080 стоит апач
<NoOova> причем если сделать nc host.ru 80
<openvoid> если обе - то adapter=all, а дальше как повезёт
<NoOova> а потом вставить тутда этот же самый запрос то все ответит
<NoOova> такое ощущение что nc не ждет ответа сервера
<NoOova> хотя на время запроса висит
<Rumfo> Мне нужно только что-бы вторая-дискретная... Я в винде пробовал удалять встроенную как устройство. Но там так не прокатила.. Мб они взаимосвязаны?
<Rumfo> *прокатило
<openvoid> в общем у меня оно тоже там где мне надо как надо не работает, а что дрова от производителя - то не перереживай в репозитории тот же драйвер, только более ранней версии, так что делай по статье и почтитай подсказку aticonfig
<Rumfo> Если ввести  lspci | grep VGA
<Rumfo> выдаёт вот это 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<Rumfo> А если ввести команду из статьи cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, то пишет что такого файла или каталога нету
<Rumfo> Важно: насколько я могу судить, vga_switcheroo не работает, если установлены проприетарные драйверы на дискретную видеокарту.
<Rumfo> А именно они у меня и установлены(((
<NiteNik> всем привет
<NiteNik> помогите сделать резервное копирование
<NiteNik> Доступ запрещён при попытке создать ‘/duplicity-full.20120316T093936Z.vol1.difftar.gpg’.
<andrex> а с sudo?
<NiteNik> я через визуалку делал
<NiteNik> мнеб хотяб понять куда он доступ просит
<NiteNik> sudo chmod -R 777
<NiteNik> прописал бы
<NiteNik> хотя тоже наверное криво
<andrex> гы в / просит но chmod туда, не советую
<NiteNik> ну я это предпологал
<NiteNik> я себе наконец то все настроил
<NiteNik> и боюсь убить
<andrex> ~/file вот так попробуй
<NiteNik> напиши плиз полную строчку в терминале
<andrex> хотя я даже без понятия чем ты там бекапишь
<NiteNik> ты посоветуй)
<NiteNik> я покорно послушаюсь)
<andrex> каманду какую выполняешь напиши, и возможно я тебе полную строчку напишу
<andrex> а может посмеюсь)
<NiteNik> параметры системы --> резервное копирование
<NiteNik> )
<NiteNik> носитель там указал  /
<andrex> на вкладке носитель поставь /media/диск куда клонируешь или в хомяк ~/ правда не знаю может оно так или нет
<andrex> хотя стой
<NiteNik> мне как то через консольку спокойнее
<andrex> место положение копии диск куда кидать а в папка, ессественно папку на этом диске, диск не должен быть рутовым разделом
<NiteNik> но мануалов не нашел
<Kyshtynbai> Как посмотреть, какая именно память используется в ноутбуке, не вскрывая корпус :) ?
<NiteNik> в винде эверест
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо, капитан. Это убунту-ченел
<andrex> Если BIOS не признаётся - никак. memtest также не всегда скажет. Потому проще открыть и посмотреть, заодно от пыли почистить
<NiteNik> ну зайди в гугл и посмотри альтернатива эвересту в убунту
<andrex> sudo dmidecode -t 5,15 или так
<Kyshtynbai> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6055063&hid=191211 то чо же, реально память такая дешевая щас 0_о
<NiteNik> и куда он сохранится?
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: ну если брать нормальную то не такая и дешовая)
<andrex> NiteNik: куда укажешь
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: а какая сейчас считается нормальная? 4 гига для ноута. Я просто сто лет назад перестал следить за железом :) .
<andrex> тут уже не в количестве памяти дело, а в характерристиках и качестве
<andrex> ну а для ноута и такая как на ссылке подойдёт, мощьную туда ставить 0 эфекта, винт сильно медленный, если конечно не ssd)
<andrex> ну и зависит потянит ли её проц или нет
<andrex> да и биос увидит ли стока мозгов
<andrex> у знакомого был случай, купил памяти на 1666 а проц поддерживал тока 1333 вот и переплатил)
<shenmue> это всё от жадности
<shenmue> циамон обновился
<max4men> приветствую, господа!
<max4men> случился такой вопрос
<max4men> можно ли как нибудь выделить строку приветствия от набираемых команд
<max4men> ?
<shenmue> мм... не понял что то вопроса
<shenmue> shenmue@mint ~ $  ты про это?
<max4men> да
<max4men> другим цветом например
<shenmue> ну она и так выделенна. под рутом красная. под юзверем зеленная
<max4men> ну это видимо на минте
<max4men> а на убунте
<max4men> 10ю04
<shenmue> да можно. не помню где конфиг. а то тебе бы скинул просто
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: понятно, спасибо! Поеду сразу с ноутом покупать, шоб на месте смотреть.
<shenmue> хм... гдето на убунтологии было. щас пробегусь
<andrex> !bashrc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bashrc'
<Kyshtynbai> дада это bashrc ковырять надо кажется
<andrex> вот гадство
<Kyshtynbai> там довльно сложный синтаксис как я помню в том чтобы делать цветной
<shenmue> да надо только не юзверский
<andrex>  /etc/bash.bashrc
<andrex> этот вроде как
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886108/
<shenmue> мда сам чорт ногу сломит пока разберешь что там как устроенно
<max4men> гм... да уж, точно
<max4men> буду читать, пасиб народ )
<andrex> man bashrc
<andrex> обшибся консолью)
<andrex> и мана то нет в лине по нему(
<shenmue> man bash
<andrex> ну это про баш
<shenmue> есть еще grc
<shenmue> еще у гентушников красиво оформленно
<andrex> угу, есть какаято прога для бубунты для расцветастивания консоли
<shenmue> а в сабайоне вместо баша вообще какое то графическое чудовище
<shenmue> grc же =)
<andrex> ну значит грц)
<shenmue> http://make-linux.blogspot.com/20http://make-linux.blogspot.com/2011/02/grc.html11/02/grc.html тип вот но у меня так и не заработало
<shenmue> http://make-linux.blogspot.com/2011/02/grc.html эм... поправка
<andrex> хубр, за профилактировался)
<andrex> а*
<max4men> http://dbprogs.ru/article/read/decor_console_on_linux.html вот тут попроще написано =)
<scogra> кто работал с почтовым сервером zimbra, подскажите, плз! на адрес идут пинги, а по веб не входит
<shenmue> а по ип входит?
<scogra> да
<scogra> по ssh могу зайти на него
<User643[web]> j
<User643[web]> Проблема такая при установке видно начальный экран по выбору установки , после выбора  черный экран
<User643[web]> сокет FM1
<andrex> nofb
<andrex> в строку с параметрами загрузки
<User643[web]> а после будет запускаться?
<User643[web]> установки
<andrex> должен
<User643[web]> почему то с 11.10 не запускает а с 11.04 или 10.10 установка едет нормально
<User643[web]> пойду попробую
<User643[web]> я правильно понял Вот так надо было: -\-\-\-\-\--\-\-\-\ quiet splash -- nofb
<User643[web]> не помогло
<andrex> без --
<User643[web]> и без вроде тоже, ша еще раз попробую
<andrex> quilet и splash  убери на всякий
<[Raiden]> что такое nofb и какая была цель?
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу
<[Raiden]> впиши  что было по умолч + nomodeset
<[Raiden]> никаких nofb
<andrex> упс извиняюсь, перепутал)
 * andrex ушол гореть в ад
<chapt> хорошо погреться
<scogra> кто работал с почтовым сервером zimbra, подскажите, плз! на адрес идут пинги, а по веб не входит
<scogra> в который раз задаю этот вопрос сегодня, может, попадется на глаза знающему человеку
<User643[web]> nomodeset Помог , теперь вот что выдает: BuSyBox v 1.18.5 и т.д.. Ниже вот: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<andrex> битый образ чтоле
<_d4vid> re..
<Kyshtynbai> Графический фтп-клиент какой-нить подскажите плз
<shenmue> наутилус
<shenmue> любой браузер
<Kyshtynbai> о. про наутилус я чото не подумал))
<_d4vid> <Kyshtynbai> filezilla
<Amblnb-> Где можно увидеть какой номер у клавиши на мышке?
<[Raiden]> xev
<Amblnb> Пасиб
<[Raiden]> ещё почитай про xmodmap - byjulf yflj ? rjulf vyjujryjgjxysq vsi ?cdjq rjyabu cltkfnm
<[Raiden]> omg
<[Raiden]> не вжно )
<Amblnb> Мдя, 4 клавиши не дают команды (
<[Raiden]> погугли, по модели, На моей штук 7 кнопок, я в свое время гуглил как настроить и как что-нить анвесить
<Amblnb> У меня 9 работают, а оставшиеся 4 нет, ну там может две работают как одна и таже.
<sig_wall> > У меня 9 работают, а оставшиеся 4 нет
<sig_wall> што
<XuMuK> чо ж за мышь у тя? какая нить razer: starcraft|WoW edition чтоль?
<Amblnb> Офисная )
<Amblnb> гениус
<XuMuK> а чо ж так много копаг?
<Amblnb> http://www.hwp.ru/articles/Mishka_Genius_Navigator_T835_Laser___vse_na_prezentatsiyu_21/
<Amblnb> Хатя нет, 2 боковые клавиши работают
<Amblnb> Значь тока 2 нет
<shenmue> cat /etc/environment покажите ктонибудь
<XuMuK> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а в чем вопрос?
<shenmue> хм... чот не понял где тогда локаль
<SergeyIT> которая?
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886304/
<shenmue> чот там много всего
<SergeyIT> может /etc/defaul/locale
<SergeyIT> lt
<shenmue> LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<SergeyIT> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<SergeyIT> там
<shenmue> ну у меня ру
<shenmue> так это то что юзать по дефолту
<SergeyIT> это кто как хочет
<SergeyIT> а тебе как надо?
<shenmue> да мне просто любопытно чего там в локале -а так всего много
<Ethical> guten morgen
<dmt> что скажите о радеон в линуксе?
<strserega> )))))))))))))))))
<dmt> !op
<shenmue> в лине две беды
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<shenmue> флеш и ати
<artus> dmt, чего тебе ?
<artus> @voice dmt
<dmt> !help voice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help voice'
<dmt> !help @voice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help @voice'
<artus> !v | dmt
<ubuntuhelp> dmt: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<SergeyIT> artus, а нарушение то было...
<artus> SergeyIT, я ж и спросил, чего надобно добру молодцу ))
<SergeyIT> а нарушитель сбежал
<brestows> его забанили :)
<shenmue> печально....
<SergeyIT> dmt, а у тебя какой радеон?
<shenmue> он ушел
<SergeyIT> shenmue, уверен?
<TheFalkorr> он не ушел.он решил самолично снять войс
<TheFalkorr> @voice dmt
<Amblnb> Так пропишите на канале
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: те как удобней?баном или по димеевски?
<User611[web]> через что посоветуете устанавливать tar.bz2 ?
<sharikoff> через консоль
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Мне никак. Яж тут просто пользователь..
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: ну а зачем прописка тада?
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Яж про дмз добавил
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: ааа:)ну ему еще рано:)мож со второго раза дойдет
<User611[web]> ну а какой нибудь менеджер пакетов может быть?
<brestows> User611[web]: твой вопрос переведу на язык windows пользователей: через что установить rar? tar.bz2 это просто архив
<brestows> так что как бы посмотри что в архиве а там и посоветуем
<sharikoff> tar xvfz архив.tar.bz2&&cd архив&&./configure&&make&&make install
<brestows> для tar.bz2 нет это ведь просто архив, что ты хочешь сделать ? поставить программу ?
<sharikoff> что то типа синаптика
<sharikoff> =))
<User611[web]> чтото вроде
<User611[web]> спасибо
<sharikoff> мышковоз-убунтовец
<sharikoff> User611[web]: незачто =)
<User611[web]> ну хотелось бы конечно под мышку все заточить
<User611[web]> я се ламп поставил с пхпадмином
<User611[web]> ито радуюсь
<sharikoff> мущина чо..
<sharikoff> я тоже радовался.. но давно
<User611[web]> недели 2 мучался
<Amblnb> Ламп под мышку? о_О
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: отзываю твою последнюю характеристику про него
<User611[web]> нет просто ламп
<User611[web]> подскажите как сделать бекап
<User611[web]> пока я опять все не сломал
<User611[web]> )
<Amblnb> Кстати есть какой-то способ средствами линя програмировать доп кнопки мышки гениус? Ну кроме компиза с 9-ю бутонами.
<Amblnb> 611: Вебмин попробуй
<User611[web]> спс
<User611[web]> я по этому сейчас все и ставлю через центр приложений
<User611[web]> дабы одно с другим не конфликтовало
<sharikoff> вебмин в конфиги срет
<sharikoff> не используй его
<sharikoff> только как мониторинг чего нть
<artus> дада
<artus> причем так что потом фиг востановиш если бекапа небыло )
<TheFalkorr> artus: man xorg.conf
<User611[web]> вот я и пытаюсь бекап сделать
<User611[web]> )
<Amblnb> )) Ну почему? Перебивкой к самому началу легко востановить )
<artus> TheFalkorr, Oo
<sharikoff> User611[web]: ща покажу как бекапить
<artus> TheFalkorr, это чего я там узреть то должен?
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: man xorg.conf
<sharikoff> cp original.conf original.conf.dist
<TheFalkorr> artus: епонски пта
<User611[web]> sudo cp original.conf original.conf.dist
<User611[web]> ?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я просто под рутом
<User611[web]> cp: невозможно выполнить stat для «original.conf»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<sharikoff> ужас
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: эт еще что.а в банке он всегда заполняет документы на имя иванова ивана ивановича
<sharikoff> иван иваныч иванов ночью ходит без штанов
<sharikoff> а иванов иван иваныч надевает штаны на ночь
<sharikoff> и просит User611[web] заполнить за него банковские бумажки =)
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Прежде чем начну мучать переводчик книгой. Если хев клавиши не видит, будет ли польза от хорга?
<TheFalkorr> ну да
<TheFalkorr> наверное
<TheFalkorr> то есть хев вообще никаких событий не видит?
<Amblnb> Ничего вообще.
<Amblnb> он видет только 9 штук
<TheFalkorr> только?тебе мало?
<SergeyIT> надо биос в мышке обновить
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Да, хотелось бы завести оставшиеся 2 )
<User611[web]> блин я кажется начал понимать почему так немного приложений для линукса
<User611[web]> система толковая
<artus> их тысячи
<Amblnb> Они либо идут под номерами 10 и 11, либо работают как-то програмно.
<User611[web]> сколько ты знаешь толковых аналогов гимпа?
<artus> толковых аналогов гимпа? Oo мдяяя
<User611[web]> ну кроме него я аналогов фотошопу не нашел
<artus> User611[web], ммм, ты дизайнер?
<User611[web]> да
<TheFalkorr> User611[web]: /join #macosx
<artus> чето как то акждый второй дизайнер прям
<User611[web]> сейчас убунта в этом направлении развивается
<artus> а учитывая что этот каждый второй не в состояни определится с каким ему инструментом работать то ...
<User611[web]> вот и ищем новые платформы
<artus> User611[web], в каком направлении? она окромя как рюшикообвешивательстве не в каком направлении больше не развиваетцо
<User611[web]> хз
<User611[web]> скорее всего
<TheFalkorr> artus: да ладно.сервера у убунты стабильные всегда были
<artus> да тут они никого не интересуют  ) народу ж десктопы подавай ) ато без кед страшен им сервер )
<TheFalkorr> artus: каких кед?гном просят
<User611[web]> мне сервер вообще не интересен
<Amblnb> На бунте сервер проще простого поднять..
<SergeyIT> для бекапов он просто необходим
<User611[web]> да я насколько понимаю убунта это вообще дверь в линукс
<SergeyIT> врата
<User611[web]> больше мне правда кубунта понравилась
<TheFalkorr> калитка
<User611[web]> но там совсем все глючит
<TheFalkorr> baronos: гномощелист?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты де, собака страшная?
<SergeyIT> линукс - он и африке - линукс
<User611[web]> ну разработчики убунты хоть как то позаботились о таких как я
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: в африке линукс - убунта:)
<SergeyIT> )
<User611[web]> которые нихрена не знают как бекап сделать
<Amblnb> В африке нэтбуки по 100 тугриков раздают.
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: в америке их продают по 100 бакинских тугриков да с гарантией
<User611[web]> а есть какой нибудь irc
<User611[web]> для начинающих в убунте
<TheFalkorr> нет, сынок. это фантастика
<User611[web]> флак ты немного приелся если честно
<User611[web]> не обижайся ток
<TheFalkorr> на что?
<TheFalkorr> на буквы в интернете, неспособные сделать бекап, нажав кнопку бекап?
<User611[web]> вот и я думаю что не на что
<TheFalkorr> на тебя природа уже обиделаь:)я то что буду обижаться:)
<User611[web]> кнопка бекап не работает
<TheFalkorr> а зачем ты снес deja dup?
<User611[web]> если и снес то без какой то конкретной цели ибо не знаю что это такое
<TheFalkorr> это прога, которая и отвечает за бекапы
<User611[web]> спс
<User611[web]> ща посмотрю
<User611[web]> может и не снес
<TheFalkorr> но для кошерности ты man dd почитай
<TheFalkorr> man tar
<TheFalkorr> для особой кошерности
<User611[web]> где?
<TheFalkorr> User611[web]: в церкви.громко.перед литургией.и попроси батюшку помочь. у них дюже голоса хорошие
<TheFalkorr> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
 * Kyshtynbai представил хор Валаамского монастыря басом читающий ман по dd
<User611[web]> ок
<User611[web]> хе хе))))
<User611[web]> тут все в консольке есть
<User611[web]> sudo deja-dup --backup?
<User611[web]> если я это вобью оно мне систему сохронит или схоронит?
<artus> User611[web], просто запусти его и кнопашками потыцяй чего и куда бекапить
<artus> ненадо тут выдумывать какие то упрощенные схемы )
<User611[web]> ок спс
<artus> все и так проще некуда )
<User611[web]> у меня просто немного руки связанны
<User611[web]> боюсь испортить то что уже сделал
<artus> ну пару раз переставиш и научишсо )
<User611[web]> я 2 гребанных недели переставляя кубунту и убунту наперебой по разным мануалам ставил себе ламп а в часности майадмин
<User611[web]> я просто пока не уверен что у меня второй раз это получится за более короткий срок по этому хочу перестраховаться
<Amblnb> Как можно со связанными руками нормально юзать комп? О_о
<User611[web]> никак
<User611[web]> вот и хочу забекапить все
<Kyshtynbai> User611[web]: две недели ламп ставил? Дружище это же как бэ совсем несложно... тем более гайдов подробнейших море. Две недели это перебор!
<User611[web]> я на кубунте ставил
<artus> Kyshtynbai, там вообще полторы строчки в терминал кинуть и всеееееее
<artus> хотя некоторые ищуть трудности там где их нет )
<Kyshtynbai> User611[web]: дружище, да хоть на дженте) это реально как сказал артус три строчки
<artus> aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin  <---- и всееее, все стоит ))) чего тут 2 недели ставить то?
<User611[web]> ну по нормальным мануалам
<User611[web]> тут то вы все ржете
<User611[web]> вот и перебирал
<artus> мдя
<User611[web]> чат поддержки блин
<artus> видать какие вопросы ))
<artus> User611[web], и да, здесь не чат поддержки :)
<User611[web]> вот и перебирал пока не нашел http://www.linuxspace.org/archives/4285
<User611[web]> вот по этому мануалу все заработало с первого раза
<User611[web]> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User611[web]> а это чат поддержки
<Amblnb> На на винде я перебирал, а на лине как только подумал, так и поставил. Ещё когда не юзал его вовсе.
<User611[web]> на винде денвер
<artus> sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf <--- по рукам за это надо бить
<User611[web]> там все проще
<Amblnb> Блин, надо к оптопеду мои пальцы отвести ))
<Amblnb> Там всё через одно место
<User611[web]> ну только так и заработало
<XuMuK> жесть
<artus> чесно чесно? а почему у меня без таких извратов везде оно работает? может потому что я непонятно какие стремные мануалы не ищу ?
<XuMuK> читаю и плачу)
<artus> и да, пхп включаетцо в конфиге апача если сильно надо , и там же оно выпускаетцо в мир если приспичило
<User611[web]> а вопросы были вроде - народ дайте ссылку на мануал по установке denwer или аналогов на убунту 11.10
<artus> хотя некоторые умники тупо в /var/www/ phpmyadmin кладуть )
<artus> User611[web], ну какой вопрос такой ответ
<XuMuK> ага, а потом от рута контент добавляют))
<artus> User611[web], http://pingvinus.ru/note/apache-php-mysql-phpmyadmin ты здесь гдето видиш извраты подобные твоему мануалу ?
<Amblnb> Достаточно просто пхпмайадмин установить и ламп готов
<artus> вобщем мегаваятелям мегосайтов на денвере не осилить 2 строчки текста
<User611[web]> нет не вижу спасибо за ссыль
<User611[web]> добавил в избранное
<Amblnb> А избранное надо хранить либо в блокноте либо в синхронизации с серваком браузера.
<artus> User611[web], https://debian.pro/225 вот добавь в избранное )
<User611[web]> спс
<User611[web]> ток с лампом я уже разобрался
<User611[web]> мнеб такой подробный мануал но по бекапам
<User611[web]> а еще лучше всю систему в образ залить
<User611[web]> дабы в случае чего форматнуть и с ттого же места поставить
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /  и всех делов
<User611[web]> спасибо
<User611[web]> куда оно сохраняет ся то в итоге?
<XuMuK> откуда запустишь
<artus> User611[web], ммм, а по строке не видно чтоль? ))) или ты в терминал кидаеш не проверяя и не глядя все что дают?
<artus> XuMuK, /backup.tgz как бе ))
<User611[web]> ну я так понял в рут
<XuMuK> а .эээ... зачем туда то?
<artus> и ексклюд смотрит тудаже )
<artus> XuMuK, а не пофиг ли ? я пример дал
<XuMuK> ну если так, то да
<artus> XuMuK, оно как то проще копипастой кинуть на машинку , поправить путь, аль не править и сразу потом забрать бекап, и всех делов
<artus> хотя надо будет оформить бекапилку в скрипт кой нить удобоваримый )
<User611[web]> я просто цель не интересная
<User611[web]> чистый комп на котором стоит только ламп
<User611[web]> )
<artus> User611[web], нафиг под это дело комп ? виртуалка и всех делов )
<shenmue> хм... чем бы глянуть сколько видео памяти?
<baronos> ужс
<baronos> убунту ужс
<shenmue> baronos пыщь
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ)
<shenmue> у меня уже второй комп за неделю =)))
<shenmue> предыдущий тоже сгорел
<baronos> О_о
<shenmue> вместе с видюхой и памятью
<shenmue> =(
<XuMuK> shenmue: велкам в клуб...
<shenmue> я не оверклокер
<artus> XuMuK, а накрывшийся монитор считаетцо? )))
<XuMuK> shenmue: да я как то тоже...
<shenmue> artus а ты моник разгонял? =)
<XuMuK> artus: ыы... как эт ты его сжечь умудрилсо?)
<artus> shenmue, не, ток до кучи ему еще и крепление сломал )
<shenmue> садюга
<shenmue> комбодобивание сделал
<artus> XuMuK, а у него 2 кондера накрылось) надо перепаять )
<artus> shenmue, ниче, я ему подвижное крепление сделаю, ток до сварочника доберусь )
<XuMuK> и приклеить крепление обратно?)
<XuMuK> ну или так)
<shenmue> как же дышать тяжело даже =(
<baronos> если после релиза будет кернель паник после хитрой установки убунту, то надо будет идти стрелятся)
<Amblnb> Обычно компы палят в проветриваемом помещении, а то в замкнутом дыму деватся некуда )
<artus> Amblnb, сразу видно человека умудреного опытом )))
<shenmue> не... сгорел он дней 5 назад
<shenmue> у меня после днюхи голова бобо =( меня не пьющего заставили текилу пить
<Amblnb> artus: Ну я компы не палил, только мелкую электронику пьезиком ))
<Amblnb> Наверно у компа на текилу алергия )
<shenmue> сгорел красиво кстати. такое ПЫЩ и из слота видюхи дым пошел и все вокруг почернело
<shenmue> baronos циамон обновился
<XuMuK> зато проапгрейдилсо)) так бы хз када руки б дошли)
<artus> как же пичально с 1м то монитором :'(
<XuMuK> хоть один +
<Ethical> как на убунте настроить звук 5.1
<baronos> shenmue: свят свят)
<Ethical> дайте почитать статью какую если есть
<shenmue> Ethical параметры звука - там ставишь пыщ 5.1
<Ethical> Там нет такого счастья
<Amblnb> Да два моника это руль, но если их ещё больше это уже сказка )
<XuMuK> artus: у меня у брата 2, оба 3D, а знай себе сидит на форексе)
<artus> та да, 3 ато и 4ре вообше красота
<XuMuK> он
<artus> XuMuK, и толку от того что они 3d? )))
<XuMuK> вот и я про то же)
<artus> :D
<Amblnb> Не 3д а стерео
<XuMuK> Amblnb: я хз про стерео, но 3д там точно написано...
<shenmue> Ethical http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0316/h_1331913100_1495154_fd973f4ffd.png
<shenmue> tcnm
<shenmue> есть
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Amblnb> XuMuK: 3д это три направления. Не трёхмерность. А стерео это псевдообъёмность для двух глаз.
<Amblnb> 3-х мерная картинка может быть только в кубической голограме. Или если делают лазерами проекцию в пространстве комнаты. Но пока шо то шо это только в прототипах.
<XuMuK> Amblnb: и чо ты меня теперь троллить решил? 3д и 3д
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<gogasan> Всем привет. Сразу вот: configure: error: No lisp implementation specified and none of the default executables clisp(clisp),gcl(GCL),lisp(CMUCL),scl(SCL),sbcl(SBCL),lisp(ACL),openmcl(OpenMCL),ecl(ECL) were found in PATH
<gogasan> пакет maxima
<Ethical> а у меня там нет такого богатства
<Ethical> только парочка настроек
<Ethical> типа динамики, стерео, моно и все
<shenmue> а 5.1 твоей звуковой поддерживается вообще?
<Ethical> Ну на винде же работает
<Ethical> А на линуксе нет
<[Raiden]> так  и было задумано.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Знакомство с линукс часто начинается с неработы чего-либо из коробки.
<[Raiden]> и распространяется оно абсолютели но варанти.
<Ethical> Я все абсолютно смог завести в линуксе кроме звука 5.1
<astap> а мне 5.1 не нужен, значит я вообще все завел?
<Ethical> +
<Resager> Приветсвую. А можно ли примонтировать каталог и установить на него ограничение в объеме?
<Resager> ограничение на общий размер файлов в его каталоге. Что бы при его увеличении была та же ошибка, что и при недостаточном месте на диске, причем на физическом устройстве место оставалось
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Resager: дисковые квоты ихмо в этой теме копать.
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<shenmue> Resager можно
<sharikoff> щас буду всех разоблачать
<sharikoff> artus: емае.. перенеси ирк-клиента на тот монитор который есть
<shenmue> в стаб что то навроде  " media    /home/USER/.dir   defaults,noatime,mode=1777,size=500M    0    0"
<sharikoff> а не на тот которого нет
<shenmue> фстаб*
<Amblnb> А разве тот которого нет автоматом не отключается?
<shenmue> а разве есть там которого нет где должен быть?
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<Amblnb> Нашол наконец почему не работали те 2 кнопки, они для пульта..
<shenmue> ах все же инструкцию прочел? =)
<shenmue> скоро релиз гимпа =)
<Amblnb> Не, обычный метод научного тыка, а инструкция с дровами запаяны ещё в коробке )
<DnT> народ привет всем
<DnT> подскажите пожалуйста откуда можно скачать русскую версию ubuntu?
<shenmue> ты не поверишь =)
<Amblnb> Они все для США
<_d4vid> ДнТ при инсталяции выбираешь русский язык
<Amblnb> Но можно перевести
<[Raiden]> DnT: можеш ьскачать двд версию, там уже находится локализация. Сд версия качает с инета, во время устанвоки если есть инет или потом
<DnT> спасибо, а еще вопрос в устоновке сложнее виндовса?
<[Raiden]> В установке нет, сложности обычно потом
<Amblnb> Параметров больше
<Amblnb> Которые лучше рразобрать до чем колупать после
<DnT> даже вот как, я за инет переживаю что потом хрен настрою.....в винде там ip прописываю а там вообще не в курсях буду че делать)
<Amblnb> Навсякий, пару пакетов надо скачать. ррр какие-то там.
<shenmue> провайдер кто?
<DnT> провайдер сотрудник плюс
<DnT> выделенная линия
<DnT> короче я прилипну с ubuntu)))
<DnT> но так хочется, говорят он на много лучше виндуса и не тупит как виндувс
<[Raiden]> с лайва загрузись ,попробуй сеть поднять
<shenmue> серьезно? может тоже поставить .. хм
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы
<XuMuK> а как виндувс тупит?
<XuMuK> ну кроме долгой загрузки...
<shenmue> XuMuK а ты хард нагрузи и посмотри через сколько минут появится меню по правой кнопке мыши
<Amblnb> XuMuK: В виндовс всё решено за пользователя, а если ему надо шот другое, нужен линь..
<DnT> [Raiden] не понял тебя на счет поднять сеть
<XuMuK> не, я не говорю, что там савсем косяков нет, проводник, файловая система и тд, но там не все так уж и плохо...
<shenmue> DnT ты можешь запустить убунту с самого сд-диска
<Amblnb> Втыкни диск и зайди с него без выбора пункта установить
<[Raiden]> DnT: ну на лайвсиди\вдв можно настроить попробовать инет без устанвоки убунты
<shenmue> не устанавливая. посмотришь что да как
<Amblnb> вдв? ))
<[Raiden]> *вдв = двд
<[Raiden]> ))
<DnT> народ спасибо конечно большое но я еще не че не скачал я пока только интересуюсь
<DnT> ...
<Amblnb> дАк качай
<shenmue> всегда это нравилось. сидишь так. ос ставится. а ты в маджонг играешь и инет радио слушаешь
<[Raiden]> ...или прекрати интересоваться, пока ещё не поздно ))
<DnT> а я пробовал скачать он там чет весит около 700 мг тоесть на простой диск почему вы говорите про двд
<shenmue> сд уже не в моде
<DnT> ааааа
<DnT> )))
<Amblnb> Ну качай на флешку
<DnT> Raiden а то могу передумать менять операционку)
<shenmue> щас рулят флешки оптоволокно и телепатия
<DnT> ?
<Amblnb> только винда фат32 не всунет сама, надо через линь менять )
<DnT> и телепорты...)))
<Amblnb> Надеюсь у тя не будет выбивать ошибка при установке, "диск уехал на курорт" "помогите подключить инэт" ))
<_d4vid> kavurt ты с канады?
<GBN> всем привет
<GBN> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Gakonis> 123
<shenmue> ??? ?
<Gakonis> 321
<Gakonis> Видно что я пишу?
<iamdevice> hello all :)
<Gakonis> Привет...
<iamdevice> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<polat> привет всем
<polat> у меня ubuntu 10.10, wine:  Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications. что делат
<iamdevice> установить моно?
<polat> как
<iamdevice> запусти synaptic
<iamdevice> и оттуда устанавливай
<XuMuK> polat: поставь winetricks и поставь mono
<XuMuK> через winetriks
<artus> polat, топать на канал вайна и там задавать вопрос как же поставить пользоватцо этим поделием то
<polat> winetricks он есть уже
<XuMuK> ну так действуй
<iamdevice> кстати да... в вайнтриксе он есть
<GBN> кто может на заказ дистрибутивчик собрать?
<[Raiden]> можно ещё сам дотнет поставить под вайном
<Gakonis> с++ в ubuntu посоветуйте пожалуйста средство разработки
<shenmue> GBN можешь сам собрать
<iamdevice> кстати, а под вайном кто-нибудь MS SQL Server устанавливал?
<iamdevice> коль уж дело вайна коснулось :)
<XuMuK> Gakonis: codeblocks глянь
<[Raiden]> kdevelop
<XuMuK> iamdevice: а зачем?
<iamdevice> да рабочая прога зацеплена за mssql
<artus> XuMuK, в порядке очередного извращения )
<iamdevice> артус догадливый )))
<XuMuK> artus: кстати, я те картинки заготовил про 1+ моники)
<XuMuK> ща найду...
<shenmue> под вайном лучше установшик винды запустить
<XuMuK> а ты тада свалил внезапно...
<Amblnb> Заготовил и потерял
<artus> iamdevice, отдавать 1к зелени чтоб его в вайн засовывать?
<XuMuK> artus: вот раз http://itmages.ru/image/view/456427/ab08c862
<iamdevice> зачем отдавать? есть же эксперсс версии
<XuMuK> а вот два http://itmages.ru/image/view/456425/2d766e99 ) у меня попроще)
<artus> iamdevice, от этого сия конструкция мение извращенная? ))
<artus> XuMuK, ну это сразу видно что твоя кухня )
<iamdevice> нет конечно :)
<XuMuK> artus: зато типо как тоже два моника)
<iamdevice> в том смысле что извращенние она не теряет )))
<XuMuK> гг
<iamdevice> ееее, два моника
<iamdevice> какие модели?
<XuMuK> причом оба с йа7 камнями)
<XuMuK> хз
<XuMuK> какие то гнуссмасы 3д, один постарше один свежачок
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> Народ кто taskset использовать умеет?
<UNIm95> немного не понимаю как передавать id процесса
<UNIm95> у процесса фиксированное имя. он должен запускаться чуть раньше чем сработает taskset. а дальше как d автоматом подтолкнуть?
<UNIm95> id*
<_d4vid> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/taskset-cpu-affinity-command/
<_d4vid> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<_d4vid> <UNIm95>http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1017.shtml
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33368 лол
<UNIm95> _d4vid не совсем то. процесс запускается скриптом. я хотел бы в том же скрипте найти id процесса и дать ему 2 ядра процессора
<NoOova> Господа
<Sergey_IT> где?
<NoOova> такая штука будет с альсой работать?
<NoOova> http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i116267/zvukovaya-karta-creative-soundblaster-51-vx-pci-oem.html#description
<Hariec> Доброго вечера, кто может помочь наладить Dir 655 WiFi + Samba = Скорость  не превышает 1МБ
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, на форуме к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145536.0
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: а как тема связана с карточкой?
<NoOova> а вижу
<NoOova> пишут что карта отвратительна
<NoOova> правда даже нет коментариев почему отвратительна
<NoOova> я сегодня сдуру вот эту карту взял... http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i9494/zvukovaya-karta-c-media-8738-4-channel-pci.html
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> ну что за народ? прежде чем что то купить хотя бы с отзывами ознакомились
<NoOova> после того как послушал, выбираю следующую с доплатой. http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i116996/vneshnyaya-zvukovaya-karta-creative-soundblaster-play-usb-retail.html или http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i116267/zvukovaya-karta-creative-soundblaster-51-vx-pci-oem.html#description
<NoOova> shenmue: дак я думал не жалко 190р выкинуть
<NoOova> мне звуковуха нужна то только потому что встроеная HDA Intel просто ужасна
<NoOova> в наушниках просто ужасный звук
<NoOova> оказалось, выкинуть 190 жалко
<shenmue> может это наушники ацтой?
<NoOova> ну они не суперские конечно
<shenmue> хорошие уши оот десятки стоят
<shenmue> всё что ниже так для бедноты повыпендривотся
<NoOova> shenmue: согласен конечно
<NoOova> но и не диалог
<NoOova> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=410519&hid=90555
<NoOova> а звук как в диалоге
<NoOova> за 100р
<NoOova> причем на ноуте дома звук отличный, для меня
<NoOova> на этих ушах
<shenmue> а во вторых у пульс аудио програмное усиление звука отвратительное
<NoOova> shenmue: у меня звук в убунте стандартный. насколько я понимаю там пульс поверх альсы. нет?
<shenmue> да
<NoOova> но на ноуте у меня такая же точно убунта
<NoOova> с такими же настройками
<NoOova> и там все замечательно
<NoOova> ну опять же субьективно для меня - устраивает и доволен
<NoOova> дак что мне луччше взять
<NoOova> юсб звуковуху с 16bit 41khz или эту с 24bit 96khzz
<NoOova> притом что юсб стоит дороже
<NoOova> использовать буду искулючительно в убунте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<NoOova> привет
<d4rkmist> )
<d4rkmist> всем привет!!!
<d4rkmist> есть кто живой???
<[Raiden]> NoOova: я пользую аудиджи1 , сча такие звуковухи аудиджи 1-4 с рук стоят 500руб. Каество норм, еакс для игр, азио.
<[Raiden]> дешево и сердито
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, там на второй странице твоя упоминается
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: ещё не моя
<NoOova> помоему упоминается только 1 раз в виде "фуу"
<NoOova> я тоже могу сказать что яблоко "фууу"
<NoOova> тока что это измени
<NoOova> [Raiden]: дак мне надо эту назад както здать))) не хочется 190р терять
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто знает. Как сделать что бы всегда видно было вот это меню http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56929580/1.jpg
<NoOova> она шипит и трищит
<d4rkmist> народ??  как шрифт???
<Hakdusha> [v-8]_jupiter, правой кнопкой-свойства- снять галочку со "скрывать" не катит?
<d4rkmist> меня видна!!!??
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, так если только купил, то сдай
<Sergey_IT> d4rkmist, нет
<artus> ask | d4rkmist
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: чтото мне подсказхывает что придется много времени в магазине провести чтобы её просто "сдать"
<artus> !ask | d4rkmist
<ubuntuhelp> d4rkmist: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> !ask | d4rkmist
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, я сдавал - без проблем - 15 минут
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, паспорт только надо еще
<NoOova> O_o но у меня нет паспорта, только свидетельство о рождении. мне 13
<Sergey_IT> с папой сходи
<NoOova> и папы нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Hakdusha: нету такого
<[v-8]_jupiter> забыл написать unity 2d
<Hakdusha> [v-8]_jupiter, http://hakdusha.ru/est.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Hakdusha: у меня не gnome2
<d4rkmist> !nmap
<ubuntuhelp> Утилита nmap предназначена для разнообразного настраиваемого сканирования IP-сетей.
<d4rkmist> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<d4rkmist> есть ли сдесь пользователи BT5 ??
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: можно я с тобой в магазин схожу, ты из какого города?
<artus> d4rkmist, причем тут BT5 ??
<Sergey_IT> из питера
<d4rkmist> она тоже на убунте
<NoOova> жаль.
<artus> d4rkmist, датычто?
 * NoOova совсем сполз под стол
<d4rkmist> ага))
<[Raiden]> а чего это?
<[Raiden]> а.. наверное это http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/backtrack-5-release/
<d4rkmist> !BackTrack
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='BackTrack'
<d4rkmist> )) ss
<NoOova> последний backtrack пришел на диске linux format =)
<artus> @kick d4rkmist флудить на канал оного дистрибутива
<[Raiden]> ubuntu or die )
<shenmue> убунту или смерть?
<Sergey_IT> широкий выбор
<[Raiden]> *или умри
<[Raiden]> я бы конечн оещё буковку к добавил, ну ды ладно )
<NoOova> хм а jackd и alsa выполняют одну функцию?
<shenmue> какую ?
<NoOova> соединение аудиоустройства и по возспроизведения
<[Raiden]> нет, alsa это по сути дрова, хотя так же и некотоыре опции и даже плагины есть. А jackd это прогармная прослойка типа пульса, только там минимизированы задержки
<NoOova> а пульс можт работать вместо альсы?
<[Raiden]> нет
<NoOova> помоему в убунте гдето в 7.10 что0ли так и было
<NoOova> когда ещё звук в нескольких приложениях одновременно не работал
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> jackd демон а алса сервер
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> нее, не так давно, но было, что пульс без альсы работал...
<NoOova> что такое сервер)
<[Raiden]> и это нет
<NoOova> совсем запутали
<rekcuFniarB> Пульс без алсы разве что через OSS
<rekcuFniarB> Если так можно конечно
<[Raiden]> это врятли
<NoOova> а устройство /dev/dsp0 это чье?
<NoOova> альса?
<NoOova> по крайней мере оно было когдато
<rekcuFniarB> А почему нет? Пульс вроде имеет возможность даже выводить звук через jack, кажется такой костыль некоторые используют для подключения скайпа к jack.
<rekcuFniarB> NoOova: это oss, но алса когда установлена, эмулирует oss.
<[Raiden]> NoOova: в осс было такое, в альзе нет устройств такого типа, но есть варианты эмуляции ,с помощью пульса в  том числе
<NoOova> тогда собственно вопрос
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию не эмулируется. утилита для эмуляции через пульс зовется padsp
<NoOova> что из звуковых архитектур использовать
<NoOova> к примеру если требуется работа с 96khz, 24bit
<NoOova> выбор как я понимаб между oss и alsa
<NoOova> все остальное работает уже на них
<[Raiden]> осс не поставляется с дистарми, можешь сам поставить и переключить некотоыре настройки придется
<[Raiden]> альза часть линукс
<shenmue> в громоптицу жаббер встроили
<[Raiden]> это кк бы два набора дров и ифейсов к ним. осс по сути старее и тормознее, ноработает на многих других юниксах
<[Raiden]> а альза это конкретно дрова  написаныне под линукс
<NoOova> а что о разрядности и частоте дискретизации?
<[Raiden]> это свойства жлеза и источников. т.е. если файл  записан как 16 бит, 48кгц, то по сути пофиг умеет больше звуковуха или нет
<NoOova> понятно что вы мне щас будете говорить про
<NoOova> http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fru.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2F%25D0%25A2%25D0%25B5%25D0%25BE%25D1%2580%25D0%25B5%25D0%25BC%25D0%25B0_%25D0%259A%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582%25D0%25B5%25D0%25BB%25D1%258C%25D0%25BD%25D0%25B8%25D0%25BA%25D0%25BE%25D0%25B2%25D0%25B0&ei=P6ZjT9-5IZH1sgbLiPHcBQ&usg=AFQjCNGim_J5OweR99GSBKN8FWUSdys4uA и про то что я
<[Raiden]> но бывают файлы и 96кгц
<NoOova> никогда не услышу звук с частотой 48 кгц (96/2)
<[Raiden]> например на dvd-audio
<NoOova> слышал про такую вещь как передискретизация
<NoOova> говорят что плоз когда звук из 96кцг перестраивается в 48 или 41
<[Raiden]> когда что-то конвертится в более мелкий\худний формат - это плохо , да
<[Raiden]> я просто говорю, чт о99% мп3 - это 16бит 44100гц
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ок с дискретизацией пусть так
<NoOova> разрядность
<[Raiden]> худший*
<NoOova> так ли важны 24 бита?
<[Raiden]> если есть такой источник то важны, просто что бы смочь проиграть )
<NoOova> это же  16386300 уровней против 65535
<[Raiden]> что касается качства ,то можно и не услышать
<[Raiden]> ест ьмнение, что 16бит\44100 гц мало для оцифровки , т.е. потери есть. Но большая часть данный всё ещё в таком формате , с тех времен как был изобретен аудиосд
<[Raiden]> более хороший формат потребовал бы больше места
<NoOova> а альса потдерживает 96 кгц?
<Sergey_IT> а вот как с ушами?
<[Raiden]> да, скорее всего и 192 поддерживает
<[Raiden]> или смотря на сколько дописан драйвер дял конкретной звуковухи )
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: уши бютжетные, по описанию они 18-18000 гц
<NoOova> 32 ома
<NoOova> но звук вобщем приятный
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, я о тех, которые из головы торчат
<artus> бери на 100 и будет тебе счастье
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: с теми ушами более менее.
<[Raiden]> сколько ом на самом деле не так важно. Фактически это влияет только на шумы. Если скажем усилитель какие-т поразитные шумы дает, то на 32ом ушах услышишь, а на 100омках нет
<[Raiden]> ну и высокомным усилитель нужен мощней
<NoOova> ну это логично
<NoOova> из закона ома
<[Raiden]> иначе они будут играть как из унитаза
<[Raiden]> бытовые обычно 32-50ом +-
<[Raiden]> диджейские\студийные бывают 100-120 ом
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ок, тоесть. какой вывод сделать
<[Raiden]> и некотоыре дорогие
<NoOova> http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i116996/vneshnyaya-zvukovaya-karta-creative-soundblaster-play-usb-retail.html или http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i116267/zvukovaya-karta-creative-soundblaster-51-vx-pci-oem.html#description
<[Raiden]> еси будеш ьслушать мп3 или аудиосдрипы , то  сэтим любая звуковуха справится
<[Raiden]> вот и весь вывод )
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.koss.ru/goods/12 воть у мну , стоят на удевление не много, брал за ~20$, звучат прекрасно
<Sergey_IT> еще золотые провода надо иметь
<artus> Sergey_IT, и прогревать их за большие деньги :D
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну любая не любая.. встроенная не справляется совсем, новокупленная за 190р пп трещит\
<[Raiden]> да слушать надо
<NoOova> [Raiden]: хм а ка полсшущать в магахине pci карту
<[Raiden]> у меня например пол жизни были наушники производсва ссср ТДС-5 - поссле них коссы за 700 рублей звучали хорошо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> NoOova: слушать - это я про наушники.
<[Raiden]> А.. уши артус кинул )
 * Sergey_IT никогда не слушал музыку с компа
<[Raiden]> я только с нег ои слушаю )
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> эмпати у знц подключилась О_о
<baronos> к*
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0317/h_1331932981_1929034_46961842a8.jpeg
<Sergey_IT> я с этой убунты и начал
<baronos> хехе, еще нашел одну няшную испанскую песенку:)
<XuMuK> чо за песенка?
<baronos> XuMuK: Bebe - Siempre Me Quedara
<XuMuK> ага, мне тоже нравилась... у неё ещё есть прикольные несколько
<baronos> я ща в поисках альбовом, че то не на одном трекере сразу сборника нет(
<XuMuK> bebe - telaranas
<XuMuK> поищи
<XuMuK> правда там н с закорючкой сверху, но у меня комп русский, нет такой раскладки)
<baronos> ага, прикольная заводная песенка)
<XuMuK> это альбом так один у неё называецо
<baronos> Надо бы аккордами и словарем по произношению вооружится)
<XuMuK> Pafuera Telarañas
<XuMuK> то есть
<XuMuK> она шепелявит жесть вапще
<XuMuK> и гнусавит)
<baronos> вот это и цепляет)
<XuMuK> baronos: malo тоже прикольная в свое время была, слышал?
<baronos> XuMuK: ага только что, ща la bicha игрет)
<baronos> Malo похоже народная какая то, я её где то слышал до неё)
<XuMuK> неа
<[Raiden]> вы оба чтоли из испании?
<XuMuK> ну я щас да
<baronos> мне просто нравится исанский язык и их народная музыка)
<baronos> испанский*
<[Raiden]> ясно
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-17
<baronos> !oldworld
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить убунту на древний PowerMac (OldWorld) см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<systempapa[web]> Всем привет! Ребята такой вопрос появился, есть 2 hdd по 1 ТБ ntfs, первый примонтировался и работает корректно, а у второго откуда то взялись битые секторы и он отказывается работать и проверять на ошибки восстанавливая эти сектора. чего Ð
<Hakdusha> utf-8 please
<shenmue> ну и?
<systempapa[web]> Hi! I have two HDD of 2 TB ntfs. first mount correctly, and the other refused to work, there are bad sectors and recover does not want them. What to do?
<shenmue> это русский канал вообще то
<shenmue> лечи жесткие диски если им еще не хана
<systempapa[web]> а че не видно что я пишу? или видно?
<systempapa[web]> отказываются они восстанавливаться через gparted. могу лог скинуть
<shenmue> а гпартед диски режет. он вообще ничо не вастонавлиает
<systempapa[web]> ну вроде есть у него такая возмжность то. а чем можно восстановить сектора? и вообще ошибки? есть аналог виндовому chkdsc?
<shenmue> badblocks есть, ddrescue, testdisk ,  fsck
<systempapa[web]> fsck тоже ругается
<systempapa[web]> оке, спасибо. Щас попробую через badblocks
<shenmue> битые сектора не восстанавливаются. они просто игнорятся. чем их больше тем хуже
<shenmue> smartctl  еще есть
<systempapa[web]> спс, буду пробывать)
<openvoid> badblocks только скажет какие блоки плохие
<openvoid> если для нового форматирования mkfs -c
<openvoid> у fsck тоже может опция есть
<Kyshtynbai> Утра, орлы!
<lenux> Ожидается ли vaapi в mplayer из коробки?
<Gakonis> +
<Kyshtynbai> mplayer2 из этого ппа: ppa:ripps818/coreavc кто-то ставил? Установился, но команда mplayer2 не появилась, почему бы?
<scogra> какая файловая система на макинтошах используется?
<Gakonis> hfs- помоему
<scogra> нашел, спасибо
 * baronos хехе, убунту c языка зулу означает человечность, зулу живут в африке. Не ходите дети в Африку гулять! В африке юнити, она будет вас бить и кусать.
<Resager> Да ну, юнити нормальна, я привык))
<Resager> Правда пока выбирал свою DE, попереставил их на рабочую систему кучу, теперь куча проблем с зависимостями
<sima_> Привет всем
<sima_> Что за проблема, софт сам по себе закрывается...
<baronos> нет софта нет проблем.
<sima_> О да
<sima_> Вот только что, хром взял и закрылся
<sima_> причём такое чувство что не закрылся а свернулся куда-то и бегает по системе
<baronos> посмотри dmesg, ~/.xsession-errors
<sima_> Ох сколько-же там всего
<sima_> Почишю и буду ждать вылета : )
<sima_> Я идиот
<sima_> У меня место на разделе кончилось -_-
<sima_> А я на софт тут гоню :-X
<baronos> Release Pulseaudio March 26th, 2012
<sima_> Теперь я понял почему браузер вылетал при попытке смотреть видео
<baronos> полезно логи смотреть?)
<iBolit> hi all
<iBolit> комрады! кто использовал libreoffice 3.5&
<iBolit> русскую проверку орфографии как починить?
<iBolit> а то она не работает зараза
<iBolit> и тишина... все спят что ли
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. У меня одного фрум не работает?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> iBolit: http://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Checking_Spelling_and_Grammar/ru
<sima_> У меня форум пашет
<[v-8]_jupiter> поднялся
<iBolit> andex спасибо конечно, но это немного не по теме
<iBolit> словарь то у меня стоит
<andrex> ставишь словарии всё работает, чё ещё то надо?
<c5h12> всем привет
<c5h12> кто программит на сях, вопрос
<iBolit> в том то и прикол, что на 3.4 работает, а на 3.5 не работает
<c5h12> просто не знаю, где ещё его задать в IRC
<andrex>  #gcc они)
<c5h12> спасибо
<andrex> умвр , даже атозаполнение пашет
<andrex> iBolit: конфиги либры с хомяка снеси, может поможет
<iBolit> ок спасибо ща попробую
<iBolit> о! что бы два раза не всавать
<iBolit> со связкой паролей странный... глюк что ли
<iBolit> в системе настроено автоматический вход пользователя
<iBolit> связка создана руками, потому как по дефолту она сосзадется с кирилическим именем
<iBolit> но один фиг после запуска браузера связка спрашивает пароль для разблокировки
<andrex> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<iBolit> я извиняюсь... больше не буду
<c5h12> молчат на #gcc
<andrex> iBolit: пароль для разблокировки ключей, пустым сделай, должен перестать
<c5h12> у меня неврубон недетский
<iBolit> ну это как то не по православному
<c5h12> читаю щас Кернигана и Ритчи, 2-е издание
<c5h12> и там, похоже, ошибка!
<c5h12> уже полчаса висну
<c5h12> Глава 6
<c5h12> "Пусть объявлены следующие структура и указатель:
<c5h12> struct rect r, *rp = &r;
<c5h12> "
<andrex> iBolit: или нужно создать пароль такойже как у пользователя, тогда тоже должен перестать просить
<c5h12> при этом подразумевается, что rp - указатель на r
<iBolit> а накой тогда эта связка нужна? если на ней пустой пароль или он совпадает с паролем пользователя а в случае с убунтой фактически с рутовым :(
<c5h12> вопрос: на кой там тогда амперсанд (&), который обозначает операцию взятия указателя, ведь там уже *rp, а не rp
<c5h12> почему просто не пишут *rp =r
<andrex> iBolit: вот именно что ненужна у меня браузер пароли и сам запомнит если надо )
<openvoid> читай внимательнее * - куда указывает
<iBolit> ну... так то фф действительно сам все запоминает, да и хромиум вроде тоже, но как ее тогда совсем отключить? связку я имею ввиду
<c5h12> openvoid, звёздочка ведь обозначает разыменовывание указателя, т.е. операцию, обратную &
<andrex> пустой пасс
<andrex> iBolit: :
<iBolit> я понял
<openvoid> *rp =r получится, что указатель=переменная, а *rp =&r указатель=указатель
<andrex> iBolit: а если удлять саму прогу то придётся постаратся малехо, с зависимостями, она за собой тянет софт менеджер бубунты и ещё чёто
<c5h12> дык *rp - это структура!
<c5h12> а rp - указатель
<c5h12> а у них выходит, что *rp - указатель
<c5h12> тогда получается, что rp - указатель на указатель
<c5h12> если с амперсандом (&)
<iBolit> кстати andrex удаление папки из хомяка помогло. спасибо
<openvoid> значению указателя приравнивается значение безымянного указателя на r
<openvoid> а звёздочка - лишняя
<openvoid> ptr = &p
<andrex> c5h12: openvoid идите на gcc ипокажите этим гадам как надо отвечать на вопросы по ихнему каналу
<c5h12> дык и я о том )
<openvoid> *ptr = 7;
<openvoid> я закончил
<c5h12> просто, блин, неприятно обнаруживать такие косяки в ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКЕ
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики. Только что поставил на другой комп 11.10. И решил импортировать закладки из старооого эксплорера в файрфокс. Что-то никак не догоню, где у файрфокса импорт закладок???
<c5h12> это ж книга, которую написали сами авторы языка С
<c5h12> и в англ. версии - то же самое
<c5h12> 2-е издание если брать
<c5h12> уж были ещё издания или нет - не знаю
<andrex> ну а первую версию с давненько такто написали
<openvoid> только добавлю что при инициализации указателя int *pt = &p - допустимо, в оригинале возможно int опущен
<c5h12> гм. Ну, если при инициализации допустимо, не помешало бы о том явно сказать в книге )
<c5h12> openvoid, спасибо за ответ
<c5h12> потом ещё на практике попробую проверить
<openvoid> если int опустить будет неявная инициализация, warning будет
<openvoid> книга старая уже
<c5h12> в том примере нету инта, там вместо него структурный тип struct rect
<c5h12> но не суть важно
<openvoid> тип важен, int это к примеру я сказал, должен быть тип соответствующий данным, иначе неизвестно сколько байт вытаскивать из памяти при разыменовывании
<c5h12> ну, может там нетипизированный указатель )
<The_BROS> В последнее время процесс thunderbird-bin на время неимоверно грузит процессор и, соответственно зависает сам thunderbird. Ранее такого не наблюдалось. Кто-нибудь знает, в чем дело?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А cinnamon ниче так)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поставил вроде все устраивает
 * baronos отошел в угол и перекрестился у иконы стопы дефолтного gnome.
<baronos> в cinnamon если отключить Activities, добавить альт+таб deepin, можно со связкой 3D эффекта то будет ГДЕ (типа кде только на гтк3) :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<bosyi> баг с индикатором починили. юппи
<baronos> хехе, извращатся можно много с расширениями)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем пора мак покупать)
<[v-8]_jupiter> bosyi: а что за баг?
<bosyi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/885730
<bosyi> видео бага https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85327825/md.ogv
<[v-8]_jupiter> bosyi: вроде не встечается
<TheFalkorr> о.они починили баг, который меня год доставал
<bosyi> есть еще пару нюансов, а именно http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170301.msg1386967#msg1386967
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: тя тож бага с индикатором бесила?
<baronos> она с 11,04 еще бесила)
<TheFalkorr> вово
<TheFalkorr> год нервы мучила
<bosyi> была первой багой у меня на повестке. по этому поводу у меня gxneur установлен был - для отображения расскладки
<TheFalkorr> в общем 12.04 торт
<baronos> эт они с версии демона 3,3,91 пофиксили? или же на 3,2,0 и 3,2,2 тоже? хотя вчера обнова демона приходила.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: бекпортируют - починится и в старх
<TheFalkorr> теперь первая бага на селе - это автоподключение к 3жи сети
<baronos> ясненько)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если cinnamon не забросят. Для работы самое то!
<baronos> Не забросят, это же минт)
<TheFalkorr> синамон гадость
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ладно
<TheFalkorr> страшный, как атомная война
<baronos> солидарен с TheFalkorr :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> мне не красота нужна )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну ты гномощелист.с тя че взять
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я так же пренебрежительно отношусь к синамон)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для работы привычно должно быть и удобно. Да и нет времени сидеть искать расширения.
<baronos> extensions.gnome.org все под рукой)
<baronos> два клика и расширение установлено ;)
<baronos> правда поиск корявый пока
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: их шукать нужно) А в cinnamon все что мне нужно уже есть
<baronos> там убогие гномдвашные уведомления:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ и что в них плохого. Уведомляют и ладно
<dmt> http://forum.3dnews.ru/showthread.php?t=119182
<dmt> [19:09:58] <dmt> не пойму, у i7 2600 же поддержка только 1333 мгц, какой смысл тогда использовать память на 1600???
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя посмотрим что еще c unity  сделают
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я бы даже использовал kde , если бы там шрифты были нормальные в gtk приложениях
<TheFalkorr> http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/firefox%2014%20nightly%20build%20123.png
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, история открывается в новом окне или вкладке?
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: ахз.не пробовал.поставь 14 фф и посмотри:)
<bosyi> понятно. думал у тебя установена уже. а можна как то сделать что-бы история открывалась во вкладке в 11 версии, а не как сейчас в новом окне?
<[Raiden]> это вы о чем
<NoOova> [Raiden]: привет
<NoOova> ты вчера оставлял ссылку
<[Raiden]> привет
<NoOova> на картинку где убунта 7.10
<[Raiden]> угу
<NoOova> у меня несколько 5.04 валяется дома =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Привет. Народ, трабла непонятная. Система перестала грузиться, причем даже в recovery. Идет загрузка, а потом выключается монитор и всё
<Onkeltem> Не знаю куда и копеать
<Onkeltem> копать*
<Onkeltem> Дуал бутная винда XP при это грузится отлично
<[Raiden]> гном такой юзерфрендли... В жабере чел хочет тачпад отключать и не знает как. В кедах я за минуту нашел автоматическое отключенеи если клава активна.
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: с опцией nomodeset грузится?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: сейчас буду проверять
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: грешу на hdd
<[Raiden]> проблемы с хдд не гасят монитор автоматом
<[Raiden]> по идее
<baronos> [Raiden]: за 10сек нашел https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/131/touchpad-indicator/
<[Raiden]> ок , сча передам федорщику )
<[Raiden]> Всеравно это пионерство. Какой-то юзер не утерпел и написал. А в кде просто есть.
<[Raiden]> хотя со временем Г3 может стать удобней, когда уже готовы будут расширения на любой вопрос юзера
<[Raiden]> на скриншоте расширения валлпапер из убунты
<[Raiden]> много их в общем, убунтойдов.
<baronos> еще бы на убунту гш работал хорошо)
<[Raiden]> в релизе работает хорошо, иногда пускаю под другим юзером вторую сессию
<TheFalkorr> baronos: без расширения - зайти в настрйоки мыши и тачпада и нажать дсабле тачпад вайл тупинг
<TheFalkorr> baronos: так шо кажи ему, пусть запихнет свои кеды обратно на свой ноут
<Kyshtynbai> Поставил на второй копм 11.10 с гном-шеллом. Зачем они таскбар убрали, вот что я никак не пойму?!
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6413576&hid=91491&show-uid=845862113319829201
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> не тот чан, сорь
<User392[web]> Ку!
<baronos> [Raiden]: кстати на него есть прошивка андройд 4 :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> кто то тут недавно про чувствительность мыши писал, типа перенести её с винды сюда. так то тут есть ускоритель и даже не плохо разгоняет мышь, я даже не успеваю)
<[Raiden]> для лж ест ьещ ё переключалка dpi консольная
<[Raiden]> можно при загрузке переключать
<baronos> покажите кто нить вывод groups
<_d4vid> david adm dialout cdrom audio video plugdev lpadmin admin pulse sambashare
<baronos> спс
<baronos> эт 12,04 или 11,10?
<andrex> это любая и ещё свои прибулды
<andrex> andrex adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<andrex> это стандартное
<XuMuK> re
<andrex> ку
<User152[web]> Привет, сонное царство!
<andrex> baronos: ты опять чтото наколдовал у себя?
<baronos> andrex: я пытаюсь убрать запрос пароля при монтировании разделов, не редактируя org.freedesktop.udisks.policy :)
<andrex> User152[web]: мы не спим, а дремлим
<[Raiden]> фстаб не предлогать?
<baronos> неа)
<andrex> baronos: вмысле при попатке на него зайти через фало менеджер, просит пароль
<andrex> попытке
<baronos> ага
<andrex> ну да этого не должно быть так то
<[Raiden]> групп мало для этого. всеравно надо править правило, либо в фстаб делать автомаунт , либо ручной, но с опцией user - разрешающей юзеру монтировать
<[Raiden]> имхо
<baronos> я добавил юзера в группу disk, но эффекта нет.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: поставил на допкнопки мыши экспо и скейл
<TheFalkorr> цук так быстро и подсознательно я окна не переключал
<[Raiden]> группа диск может служить по другому.
<[Raiden]> например если задан её ид для нтфс разделов
<[Raiden]> то группа владелец будет диск
<baronos> TheFalkorr: даа, скорость 12,04 конечно феноменальна по сравнению 11,10.
<[Raiden]> и соотв можно рулить доступом через группу
<TheFalkorr> причем тут скорость системы?
<TheFalkorr> я про юзабилити
<TheFalkorr> теперь даж не надо хоткей жамкать или угол стола касаться
<[Raiden]> ещё возможно группа диск влияет на съемные носители
<[Raiden]> для них у удев другое правило может быть, с учетом этой группы  - это просто догадка, я не смотрел
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> теперь меня слышно и видно?
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 я не испытываю дефицита скорости.
<andrex> не видно и не слышно
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> ооо... получилось подключить IRC-клиент)
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> спасибо)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: были бы у моей мыши доп. клавиши нацепил бы обзор и тоже самое было ;)
<TheFalkorr> обычная x750f
<TheFalkorr> служит уже с лета 2007 года. почти 5 лет
<TheFalkorr> ни сбоев, ни глюков
<TheFalkorr> ни поломок
<TheFalkorr> а условия были...
<[Raiden]> это кстати мысль, надо подумат ькак все окна повесить на мышу, есть лишниее кнопки.
<TheFalkorr> пережила три компа
<[Raiden]> гдеж вы раньше были
<TheFalkorr> baronos: лазерная.с 6 режимами разрешения
<TheFalkorr> baronos: хотел бы поменять, но пока не сломается - смысла не вижу
<TheFalkorr> а она сцуко живучая
<baronos> у меня обычный лазерный а4тек
<TheFalkorr> а x750f - это уже не а4 по твоему?
<[Raiden]> а4техи есть недорогие с 7кнопок +-
<us12> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged ?
<us12> подскажите как победить
<us12> пожалуйста
<XuMuK> baronos: [Raiden] +1) дешево и сердито) http://itmages.ru/image/view/457353/6227f406
<XuMuK> гг
<andrex> не юзать нтфс)
<[Raiden]> сам   я юзаю логитек мх518 , которой лет 5 +-
<only_you> XuMuK: вичат решает)
<XuMuK> а то)
<[Raiden]> us12: объясни что надо на русском, лень читать .
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: о.у мну почти такая жеж
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: модель какая?
<_d4vid> <us12> http://www.megahazker.ru/it/nix-os/ubuntu-nix-os-it/mount-partitions-in-ubuntu#more-896
<us12> [Raiden]: повторное монтирование вызывает ошибку прав на данную операцию
<[Raiden]> разделы на сменных носителях или постоянные?
<baronos> XuMuK: гыы, после твоего фото, мне своё фотать стыдно :D
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> кто какие знает на Ubuntu инструменты для геймдева? ну там конструкторы, редакторы, движки?
<us12> [Raiden]: и то и то
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> а?
<[Raiden]> us12: монтировать постоянные не вижу смысла, лучше прописать в фстаб - пусть комп сам монтирует. А как быть с внешними сча не могу сказать
<us12> [Raiden]: дык оно всё уже в фстабе
<[Raiden]> тогда ссонтируй командой mount -a и покажи вывод ошибок ,если есть
<[Raiden]> sudo mount -a
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> жёстко глючит клиент... извините, если вопросы повторяются...
<us12> [Raiden]: рут может примонтировать, но хотелось бы без кобандной строки  и обычным юзером
<us12> так то оно монтирует
<[Raiden]> us12: при ребуте значит они смонтируются, если нет опции noauto
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> можешь добавить опцию user
<us12> [Raiden]: после ребута оно то да, но хотелось бы права иметь во время сессии его монтировать и размонтировать
<[Raiden]> если надо от юзера маунить , в добавок к noauto
<[Raiden]> корчое читай man fstab и
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: XL-750BH
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: почти
<sima_> !totem
<us12> [Raiden]: user и users тоже уже прописаны в фстабе, но всё-равно пишет про привелегии
<ubuntuhelp> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Видео плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Смотрите так же: !codecs
<[Raiden]> us12: Хм ) что пишет, где вывод команды*
<[Raiden]> ?
<sima_> !еуфь
<sima_> !team
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='team'
<sima_> !:(
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: говорят у х7 жесткий кабель очень. Это реально так?
<us12> [Raiden]:  да говорюж что через судо моунт монтирует или ты что-то другое имел ввиду,
<us12> ?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: у меня он матерчатый
<XuMuK> мягкий ппц
<[Raiden]> us12: ну , размонтируй, монтируй о тюзера и покажи что пишет
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: Хм, ок
<[Raiden]> может подделывать уже начали )
<us12> [Raiden]: чот ты имеешь ввиду - монтируй от юзера? наутилусом или командой mount без судо?
<baronos> us12: у тебя не дебиан случаем?
<[Raiden]> us12: давай командой моунт без судо
<us12> mount: только root может сделать это
<us12> baronos: yt
<[Raiden]> и это втягивайтесь , может лучше меня кто знает, почему не маунтится у товарища )
<us12> baronos: неа
<TheFalkorr> че у него не моунтится?
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> так в Убунте по умолчанию через наутилус от имени пользователя монтируется и отмонтируется всё прекрасно...
<us12> наутилус пишет - Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> ntfs-3g установлен?
<us12> Jan_Tiomik_Doyle: да, а я щяс это всё придул тут и развлекаю...
<us12> да стоит
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/457359/af3b283e
<us12> *придумал
<TheFalkorr> прав не хватат
<_d4vid> <us12> ntfs-config
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ок )
<us12> _d4vid: незапускается
<_d4vid> <us12> установи
<us12> мб добавить себя в группу какую-то,
<us12> ?
<us12> _d4vid: стоит, но не запускается
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install pysdm
<TheFalkorr> ставь любую
<_d4vid> <us12> что мишет с консоли? какая ошибка?
<_d4vid> *пишет
<us12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887709/
<XuMuK> us12: палишься....
<us12> XuMuK: и тебе привет)
<TheFalkorr> sudo mkdir -p /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<TheFalkorr> us12: сделай так
<TheFalkorr> и не запускай нтфс конфиг от рута
<us12> TheFalkorr: тот же еррор
<TheFalkorr> без судо?
<us12> TheFalkorr: без судо пишет что нехватает прав
<TheFalkorr> @op
<us12> и кстати в pysdm тоже настроено монтирование любым пользователем
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты тут?
<XuMuK> ыы
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<TheFalkorr> artus: эт твой товарищ
<us12> TheFalkorr: больше нечем заняться что-ли?
<TheFalkorr> us12: эт тебе
<TheFalkorr> us12: ты между прочим в бане не просто так записан
<us12> TheFalkorr: ты хочешь поговорить об этом,.
<us12> ?
<User426[web]> вы говорите по русски?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> нет, б....ь, по нигирийски
<artus> @voice XuMuK
<TheFalkorr> artus: сбежал
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> ыы
<TheFalkorr> artus: испугался твоей мести
<artus> причем тут месть? :)
<XuMuK> вдогонку его по ип забаньте)
<TheFalkorr> artus: вечно он чтото наломает этак.и плачется, что ниче не работает
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну он то считает, что это месть
<User426[web]> у меня такая проблема ноутбук не подлбчается к wi-fi сеть видит требует пароль а не входит
<artus> мне как то паралельно что он считаеть) у него жизненные приоритеты кие то загадочные )
<artus> User426[web], в логах подключения что?
<User426[web]> а как посмотреть я новичёк
<TheFalkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Amblnb> Может пароль ввести.
<artus> Amblnb, :)
<User426[web]> он говорит не верный пароль хотя пароль верный
<artus> User426[web], не факт)
<TheFalkorr> значит пароль неверный
<Amblnb> А без пароля точку оставить если
<User426[web]> факт с телефона подключается
<TheFalkorr> ну и что?это отменяет криворукости и невозможности попасть по клавишам?
<XuMuK> как правило в такий случаях либо раскладку меняют, либо капс выключают...
<artus> User426[web], пас токмо с цифрами?
<baronos> убрал по старинке запрос пароля, че то в последенее время терпения не хватает искать другие способы решения проблем)
<User426[web]> нет буквенно-цыфравой я ствлю галку показать пароль проверяю и все равно
<artus> User426[web], попробуй через wicd подключится , может нм глючит
<XuMuK> baronos: тока созрел?) http://itmages.ru/image/view/457378/12c63629
<User426[web]> но при уставки когда ставил всё работало после обновления не работает
<artus> User426[web], обновления в убунте они такие ))
<User426[web]> мня щас опять переустанавливать?
<Amblnb> Мог ещё сохранить ключи под паролем.
<artus> User426[web], я же говорю, попробуй через wicd подключится
<User426[web]> а как это
<artus> User426[web], манагер вайвай соединений
<artus> User426[web], sudo apt-get install wicd
<User426[web]> щас попробую я тут с винды сижу
<artus> User426[web], религия не позволила на момент починки вайвай воткнуть шнурочек ? ))
<Amblnb> Скажиш как оно ввинде выполнилось ))
<sima_> "Перепробывав с десяток конвертеров, наткнулся на этот! Я клянусь, я чуть не словил оргазм, от простоты интерфейса, настроек и возможностей! Это невероятно! Всем советую!!!"
<sima_> Вот это, я понимаю, отзыв! : )
<baronos> Transmageddon что ли?
<sima_> Не, аудиоковертер с название аудиоконвертер
<sima_> Чорд
<sima_> А как этот SoundConverter заставить понимать cp1251 в тегах?
<sima_> Явот думаю, китайский мп3шник поймёт теги с utf? -_-
<artus> а причем утт конвертер к тегам ? ))
<AndreX|OFF> переделай в транслит и твои теги поймёт хоть магнитофон)
<sima_> Ну кагбэ иероглифы..
<sima_> Да ну, в утф уже конвертнул : )
<sima_> Сейчас на мп3шник и на тренировку ^_^
<systempapa[web]> всем привет еще раз! подскажите плз, как применить компактный вид для всех папок?
<andrex> прафка параметры профиля просматривать новые папки используя (выбрать что нужно) нажать закрыть
<markmx> ааа :) как в рторрент магниты сувать?
<systempapa[web]> ща попробуй, спасибо!)
<systempapa[web]> во) ништяк, просто оказывается!) еще такой вопрос, как можно проверить hdd с фс ntfs? он у меня битыые сектора имеет, а программы стандартные и gparted его не берут, ошибку пишут
<andrex> ntfsfix наверно
<andrex> Disk Manager ещё умеет вроде как
<baronos> artus: эпифани будет няя http://blogs.igalia.com/dape/2012/03/16/epiphany-meets-the-web-app-stores/
<systempapa[web]> Disk Manager он же в стандарте идет? он его не берет
<systempapa[web]> сам отвечу на свой вопрос....sudo badblocks -v
<systempapa[web]> онаж вроде как аналогия виндовой chkdsc?
<markmx> лан, фиг с ними с магнитамми, как обновить конкретный пакет?
<systempapa[web]> sudo apt-ger update))
<systempapa[web]> и галки поснимай с лишних
<systempapa[web]> оставь тот ppa который надо обновить
<systempapa[web]> наверно как то так
<andrex> aptitude и выбрать какоие пакеты обновлять или есть графическая утилита убунты там тоже можно
<Amblnb> синоптик поставить и не парится
<Onkeltem> Поставил  ubuntu server и у меня в Системных параметрах в Звуке нет устройств. В чем может быть дело? Регулировки звука в трее - тоже нет. Я на GS
<andrex> ссзб
<TheFalkorr> !marazm
<ubuntuhelp> Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить gnome/kde на ubuntu-server?". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<artus> впилить чтоль себе в вебсервер кеды...
<andrex> )
<bosyi> ядро прилитело *19 в 12.04
<andrex> а и ладно
<andrex> пускай дальше летит)
<Amblnb> У меня нормально гном сел на сервере установленом с двд )
<markmx> в консоли у тя теперь наверна все красивое такое :)
<Amblnb> Не, я давно ставил, щас обыная стоит. Бо в серверной компиза нет.
<[Raiden]> программа imwheel с ключем -c в убунте сегфолтится, я даж другую версию собрал
<[Raiden]> плохо
<DDT-b0y> Бодрого времени суток
<DDT-b0y> Не подскажите есть ли wine 1.5 не в исходниках или для системы х64?
<artus> гдето есть , возможно ...
<andrex> а вайн 1.5 разве есть? чёт я на сайте не видел...
<DDT-b0y> хотел поставить из сырцов но configure матерится на компилятор 64-битный, как то можно обойти (configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.)
<Onkeltem> Как так получается, что у меня 4Гб оперативы, а htop показывает 3?
<DDT-b0y> да есть
<artus> DDT-b0y, а на канале вайна сии вопросы по политическим убеждениям не задаеш?
<DDT-b0y> lol туплю
<Onkeltem> $ uname -a
<Onkeltem> Linux alpha 3.0.0-12-server #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:36:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<andrex> вау сервер ещё и альфа, азначит з
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: насчет !marazm - так в чем отличие ubuntu-server от не-сервера?
<andrex> сёдня день юмора походу
<Onkeltem> andrex: ??
<artus> гг
<Onkeltem> не понял, в чем дело7
<c5h12> Onkeltem, блин ) в том, что на сервер стараются навесить как можно меньше побрякушек (gnome, Kde), чтоб не страдала производительность. Основы мироздания
<amarovita> Сервер - он просто сервер, а не сервер - он просто десктоп...
<Onkeltem> какая блин разница
<baronos> и типа ядра немного разные
<andrex> вайн 1.5 которого даже на сайте вайна нет сервер на альфе с гномом, ещё чё придумаем?)
<Onkeltem> мне надо чтобы все серверные компоненты работали в первую очередь на производительность
<Onkeltem> все
<Onkeltem> субды, апачи
<artus> Onkeltem, чечече???
<artus> Onkeltem, ты чего курил?
<Onkeltem> artus: можно обойтись без оскорблений?э
<artus> производительность с иксами?
<Onkeltem> что\ блин за специфика наших каналов? почему надо обязательно обосрать для начала?
<artus> Onkeltem, я не оскорбляю, я констатирую факт маразматичности
<amarovita> Сервер - это чтобы поставить на удаленный комп и изредка ходить туда по разным интерфейсам, а не сервер - это сидеть за ним и работать
<artus> Onkeltem, а то что ты пытаешся построить десктоп ... причем тут сервер?
<baronos> andrex: через гит можно скачать:)
<Onkeltem> artus: я не нуждаюсь в подобных комментариях, извини. Мне нужно понять, почему 3Гб а не 4
<Onkeltem> Стоит x86_64
<artus> а плагинчик гвука уже не нужен? )))
<Onkeltem> artus: пульс не стоял...
<artus> Onkeltem, free -m что говорит?
<Onkeltem> artus: поствиь всё заработало
<Onkeltem> total 3013
<artus> Oo, я походу значит вообще ничего в этом мире не понимаю ))
<c5h12> Onkeltem, ну вот скажи, зачем тебе звук на серваке
<Onkeltem> c5h12: это не сервак, это рабочая станция
<andrex> baronos: дев можно
<artus> 17:48         Onkeltem | Поставил  ubuntu server и у меня в Системных параметрах в Звуке нет устройств. .....
<Onkeltem> c5h12: но много софта именно серверного... и я хочу чтобы по возможности они были собраны как для сервака
<c5h12> Onkeltem, тогда переформулируем ) зачем ставить убунту сервер на рабочию станцию?
<Onkeltem> c5h12: я ожидаю прироста производительности серверных компонент
<artus> Onkeltem, мм, а в чем собственно отличие будет у тебя в собраном "для сервера", поведай сакральные тайны
<artus> какие такие серверные компоненты????????
<Onkeltem> Короче, никто не знает, почему на 64-разрадном ядре видится только 4Гб оперативы?
<artus> там окромя ядра и отсутствия иксов в дефолте ничего нет такого эдакого
<artus> Onkeltem, 3 гига, видитцо 3041, как на 4х может видитцо 3013 ... это серверные компоненты видать так влияють )
<Onkeltem> artus: не понял, что ты имеешь ввиду?
<baronos> andrex: у меня и 1,4rc3 еще стоит не стабле, и работает:)
<andrex> ну у мну тоже
<DDT-b0y> http://www.winehq.org/announce/1.5.0
<andrex> хм
<baronos> ну а смысл его юзать?
<DDT-b0y> угумс под х64 не компилится
<baronos> все компилится нужно просто либы32дев какие то
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.ru/node/3305 - это касается настройки мыши вообще, не только для кде.
<[Raiden]> превью всех окон на мышке удобно. Думаю попробую хавту написать на днях
<baronos> ща скомпилится дополнение к эпифани, погляжу сколько он будет жрать с теми же расширениями что и хром)
<[Raiden]> у эпифани появилась поддержка расширений?
<baronos> http://blogs.igalia.com/dape/2012/03/16/epiphany-meets-the-web-app-stores/
<baronos> хромомский апп стор
<baronos> хоть и не офф, но все же попробовать стоит)
<artus> ммм, а зачем епифани нужно ?
<baronos> он интегрирован в среду гном3 :)
<[Raiden]> в гноме давно был бровсер свой
<[Raiden]> возможно по аналогии с кде , хз
<[Raiden]> в кде раньше появился
<[Raiden]> или по аналогии с виндовс скоре.
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33378
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: И без этого всё само работает )
<[Raiden]> ?
<Amblnb> Я про мыш
<Amblnb> ку
<[Raiden]> я не встречал
<[Raiden]> у меня была пустая кнопка, я повесил на неё 2 функции
<[Raiden]> само это никак не могло произойти
<[Raiden]> не понял в общем фразу
<Amblnb> Ну у меня все функции что задуманы в мышках работают. И если вешаю то дополнительные функции, когда над чемто та или инная функция кнопки не востребована.
<[Raiden]> как и у всех...
<[Raiden]> scale в 1 клик не является задуманной опцией
<Amblnb> Так без настроек, а там ман по настройке.
<[Raiden]> настраиваешь без настроек? Оригинально )
<TheFalkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33378
<[Raiden]> В общем, я снова не очень понял
<TheFalkorr> а я про фф на кутях даж не знал
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Ну если поменять значение то есть компиз. В остальном вроде всё шо еть то так и работает.
<fx_> всем ку
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> ку!)
<fx_> у кого нить стоит x64???
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> мой проц такое не тянет)
<Jan_Tiomik_Doyle> но у кого-то есть) наверное)
<baronos> я чисто из-за цифр сижу на пае ядре))
<fx_> baronos: на чем?
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: в компизе в хоткеях можно менять кнопки мыши? ну т.е. вместо alt+f9 вырбать определенный клик?
<[Raiden]> в общем. Если у тебя всё работает, то я рад. Но  тему до конца не понял )
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Ну некоторые монипуляции можно делать мышкой если назначить.
<Amblnb> Я особо не разбирался, бо использую всё, а не часть
<[Raiden]> там можно только углы назначить
<[Raiden]> и хоткеи поменять.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> В любом случае , если я буду писат ьхавту ,то оно будет для тех кому надо, а не для тех у кого всё само чудесным образом работает
 * TheFalkorr посмотрел на скейл, вызываемый кнопкой мыши...странный у меня компиз
<Amblnb> Переключение между столами у меня мышкой делается, просто поворотом колеса.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Это есть..
<[Raiden]> У меня так же
<Amblnb> Наверно многие ещё покупают мышки без апаратных функций
<baronos> !pae | fx_
<ubuntuhelp> fx_: 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<TheFalkorr> baronos: фе.с 12.04 дефолтом станет 64 бита
<baronos> TheFalkorr: выбор то всегда буедт ;)
<[Raiden]> ещё долгое время будет, лет 10 мб
<[Raiden]> н овсегда - нет
<fx_> baronos: у тя много озу?
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну допустим, 32 исчезнет. Появится 128. выбор то останется или 64 или 128 ;)
<baronos> fx_: 4 гига
<fx_> baronos: блин
<TheFalkorr> baronos: 128 бит... нафига?
<fx_> у кого больше 4?
<fx_> TheFalkorr: чтобы играть в gta 18
<TheFalkorr> у меня больше.в совокупности
<fx_> TheFalkorr: на одном компе?
<TheFalkorr> не.в совокупности
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я же говорю допустим :)
<fx_> в совокупности у меня 15 =)
<fx_> просто я не понимаю почему nodejs ест у меня столько озу
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<[Raiden]> очень может быть , что тудет выбор  амд64 вс арм. например у нвидии есть задумке на своих армах делать не только планшеты но и компы всё в 1.
<[Raiden]> и ещё таже убунта поддерживает арм + на днях начали формироваться сборки kubuntu active , на базе plasma active
<[Raiden]> тудет = будет ))
<[Raiden]> ещё я думаю , 64 бит на десктопа х появилось исключительно благодаря амд и тому что была жостка конкуренцая во времена к8+
<[Raiden]> если бы не это, сидели бы на интел пентиум 5  32бит )
<[Raiden]> в общем 128бит может задержаться
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты как векипедия :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> оракул
<[Raiden]> !nick | otake
<ubuntuhelp> otake: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> ой, а ошибок сколько. Мне простительно, я сериал смотрю )
<Vladislaw> Доброй ночи!
<Vladislaw> нужна помощь, возможно ли с консоли узнать и/или изменить ее разрешение?
<otake> тест
<ubuntuhelp> otake, Failed!
<Vladislaw> нужно на Си определить к-во строк и столбцов в консоли с которой прога запущена
<otake> опапа
<otake> тест
<ubuntuhelp> otake, Понг.
<otake> так почему меня троллит убунтухелп?
<otake> меня вообще видно?
<andrex> ненравишся ты ему)
<otake> фуух
<Vladislaw> но думаю если возможно определить консольной командой, то ею можно записать в файл, откуда прочесть из Си (как проктолог, но что поделать)
<Vladislaw> otake, видно видно
<Vladislaw> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, Failed!
<Vladislaw> :(
<[Raiden]> возможно в исходниакх какого-нить tput можно подсмотреть
<otake> так теперь вопросики: как установить юпитер?
<[Raiden]> или terminfo
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], сейчас поищу
<otake> слышал его переписали на питон
<otake> по крайней мере на минте он точно переписан
<_d4vid> отаке гугл в зубы)
<otake> какие вы добрые (
<otake> :D
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<baronos> otake: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/03/overview-pyjupiter-jupiter-python.html
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], один нубский вопрос: terminfo это что? в /usr/share/terminfo пусто
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: наверное   я не туда послал
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], но звучит похоже, пока ищу, правда там много английского :(
<Vladislaw> [Raiden] а вот в /lib/terminfo есть что-то
<baronos> не собирается гадина(
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7536825
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Vladislaw> пыщ)
<Vladislaw> в /lib/terminfo папки с односимвольными именами, а там бинарные файлы
<baronos> [Raiden]: гыы "Маркет" расширений Gnome3, по-моему, успешно движется в нужную сторону" согласен то что дальше, но и сайт еще альфа версия)))
<Vladislaw> так и не разобрался что в них :(
<[Raiden]> я пока останусь при своем, моё де  ощутимо улучшилось и осовременилось и полностью меня устраивает
<[Raiden]> возможно, если я куплю планшет с линукс. там будет гном-нелл, если сможет конкурировать с плазма-актив ))
<[Raiden]> а на десктопе я чего-то не тороплюсь его юзать.
<Hakdusha> есть планшеты с Linux?:) Андроид?
<[Raiden]> думаю по 2 причинам. 1. он не может то к чему я привык, 2. он не такой как я себе представлял развитие гнома как де для десктопов.
 * baronos отошел к иконе стопы дефольного гнома и помолился
<shenmue> хм... за вращение куллеров биос отвечает?
<otake> Хакдуша вмысле? кто тут на канале или вообще в мире?
<shenmue> или тип что то навроде fancontrol ?
<Hakdusha> в мире конечно)
<otake> есть
<otake> Пример тебе самсунг
<otake> гэлэкси таб
<otake> у самого такой, он на андрюше
<andrex> shenmue: биос
<Hakdusha> андроид лучше iOS?) а то в глаза его не видел
<[Raiden]> Hakdusha: фактически только один http://liliputing.com/2012/01/265-spark-tablet-runs-plasma-active-linux-software.html
<otake> Смотря для кого. Я не беру иОСЬ из-за закрытости
<artus> Hakdusha, причем тут андроиды, иосы, планшеты ?
<[Raiden]> artus: планшеты я упомянул
<otake> Был ипод - намучался с ним ппц как
<baronos> плазма от андройда не оличается такая увешанная всякими виджетами фигня)
<artus> [Raiden], зло это, от лукавого ))
<Hakdusha> ну мне, допустим, айфон понравился, хотя опять же, андроид я в глаза не видел
<otake> и?
<baronos> толи дело гш на планшете ничего лишнего все интегрированно (будет в дальнейшем :D)
<otake> из за чего понравился?
<[Raiden]> плазма для начала, будет равиваться для таких устройств отдельно от десктоп версии. И тем самым уже в более выйгрышном состоянии чем другие де :)
<[Raiden]> меня например устраивает ифейс симбиана ,  на моей мобиле, но это не значит что я потерплю такой же на десктопе
<Hakdusha> Удобство. Но что не понравилось - это как ты сказал "закрытость", да и чтобы что-либо сделать, мучаться надо долго.
<otake> Удобство чего? Я просто понять не могу. Как он лежит в руке или что?
<Vladislaw> "echo $LINES $COLUMNS" ура нашел выводит размеры консоли, а задать возможно?
<Hakdusha> забей
<otake> ааа кто сидит с иксчата сейчас? помощь нужна по этой проге
<Vladislaw> otake, я с него, правда не шарю :(
<AndreX|OFF> !ask > otake
<ubuntuhelp> otake, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> иос вообще народ хвалит, за то что он простой и удобный
<[Raiden]> меня лично он не устраивает только тем, что нету 100баксовых телефонов с ним. Больше ничем
<[Raiden]> )
<Hakdusha> [Raiden], ну при покупке приложений через тунец, то да удобный)
<Vladislaw> !ask > Vladislaw
<ubuntuhelp> Vladislaw, please see my private message
<Hakdusha> блин, с каждым годом на подарочной карте гугла звездочка о 400 рублях все лучше спрятана
<otake> [Raiden], так, встречный вопрос: а где андрюша сложный?
<Vladislaw> Hakdusha, походу скоро внутрь между слоями будуть запихивать?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<otake> Hakdusha, а что за подарочная карта?
<Hakdusha> на рекламу Google Adwords на 1400 рублей
<Hakdusha> вот которая сегодня пришла, кое как нашел скрытый текст, ито после попытки активации карты
<otake> народ, а кто знает нормальную прогу для смены раскладки? На винде юзал пунтосвитчер, а тут что посоветуете?
<otake> Убунта 11.10
<Hakdusha> на форуме есть вроде
<Hakdusha> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165332.0
<otake> Hakdusha спасибо, пойду порыскаю
<Sergey_IT> otake, а чем не устраивает дефолт?
<Vladislaw> есть ли способ в Си получить вывод терминальной команды запущенной через system?
<otake> Sergey_IT дефолт иногда забываю переключать и в итоге куча текста которого приходицо стирать(
<Sergey_IT> otake, развивай память
<Hakdusha> а лучше в слепую )
<Hakdusha> печатать всмыле
<Sergey_IT> otake, и слепую печать
<otake> Sergey_IT слепую надо...это факт
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, а как установить язык на дефолт, а не так что открытая только что консоль имела язык как у проги имеющий фокус до запуска терминала?
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, в установках клавы
<Sergey_IT> хотя там баги
<Hakdusha> Система-параметры-клавиатура-раскладки, галочка "отедльная раскладка для каждого окна"
<Hakdusha> как то так
<Vladislaw> а, спасибо, нашел, там галочка напротив, "новые окна исп. раскладку активного окна"
<Vladislaw> Hakdusha, для отдельной расскладки уже включено
<Vladislaw> как же я раньше протупил :(
<otake> tar.bz2 чем нужно открыть, чтобы начать установку?
<Vladislaw> а для применения изменений ребут нужен? а то пока все как и раньше
<NoOova> otake: bunzip2 filename
<NoOova> otake: tar xjf filename
<systempapa[web]> как автоматически выключить компьютер после завершения команды в терминале?
<shenmue> halt shutdown
<systempapa[web]> даже наврное не так, а создать на рабочем столе лог о выполнении команды, а потом выключить его?
<[Raiden]> echo "мвахаха" l shutdown -h now
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, не расстривайся - в 12.04  берет язык предыдущего окна - баг
<[Raiden]> лй
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> ; вместо |
<systempapa[web]> давайте только без приколов, мб есть у кого скриптик?
<shenmue> shutdown -h now
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, но у меня еще 11.04 :(
<[Raiden]> systempapa[web]: то что я написал + поправка, не прикол, а пример
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, там не знаю, но может ноги из нее растут
<[Raiden]> ; - последовательное выполнение
<otake> Vladislaw пока тестовая
<otake> Vladislaw 12 04
<Vladislaw> я на 12 и не спешу
<Vladislaw> но глянуть есть охота
<Sergey_IT> не гляди - страшно
<Vladislaw> ))
<shenmue> лтс всегда няшки
<systempapa[web]> cgfcb,j)
<systempapa[web]> спасибо)
<Vladislaw> ладно, после сделаю ребут гляну как с расскладкой
<otake> Vladislaw http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news-700/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Will-Have-a-Unity-Shortcuts-Hint.jpg
<otake> вот 12 04
<Aiveri> всем ночи
<otake> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> otake, на ночь ужасики не показывай
<otake> Sergey_IT да ладно, ужастик на ночь в самый раз
<Vladislaw> вроде так норм, кроме юнити
<_d4vid> lucky_luchiano, calculate linux?
 * otake is back (gone 00:03:14)
 * otake is away: Трах, бах, чудеса - панда едет в небеса
<shenmue> скрипты офф
<Aiveri> !lsof
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[Raiden]> + очень старым + всем надоевшим
<[Raiden]> инструментом
<shenmue> во ты загнул
<shenmue> а ну да... ты ж на кедах
<Vladislaw> system("echo \"$LINES $COLUMNS\" > /tmp/szcnsl");
<Vladislaw> эта команда не сработала
<[Raiden]> Я на днях пользовался kdiff3  и мне это доставило больше кайфа чем с diff , хоть может и медленней
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> написал ее в Си коде
<[Raiden]> а > не надо экранировать?
<Vladislaw> файл создается, только пустым, тоесть возможно там где запускается команда эта переменная не установлена
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], создается файл с пробелом (разделителем)
<[Raiden]> значит пременные как то надо по другому задвать
<[Raiden]> у кавычки помимо переменных засунь просто слово
<[Raiden]> если оно будет в файле
<[Raiden]> значит не берутся системные переменные
<[Raiden]> а всё остальное верно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще я думаю ты костылишь, должна быт ьфункция специальная
<Vladislaw> та это наверное даже хуже костыля, пробовал найти, но что-то по Си трудно искать, из-за однобуквенного названия, та и возможно не верно задаю запрос
<sima_> Ничего не падаёт, всё работает...И спросить нечего : )
<shenmue> да так всегда....
<shenmue> как набраться знаний об ос когда она работает и работает, работает и работает? ...
<shenmue> сегодня так обрадовлся что граб слетел а это в биосе харды перепутал =(
<sima_> :D
<sima_> Вот они линуксоиды, радуются когда что-то не работает : )
<Hakdusha> ахаха)
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, посмотри хидер /usr/include/linux/vt.h
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, спасибо, struct vt_consize похоже на нужное
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, вопрос, как ее получить...
<sima_> sudo vi /usr/include/linux/vt.h
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня настроил кучу действий мышкой. Не обязательно что бы был очто-то поломано
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, ну это уже легше, так как знаю что искать, сейчас только перерыв сделаю, а то включил ф-цию эту)
<Vladislaw> хоть фильм не вырубает, смотреть можно :)
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, http://www.net-security.org/article.php?id=83&p=5
<[Raiden]> мб пригодится кому http://kubuntu.ru/node/3305 , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332014427_6813994_d5dc172dca.png  - в общем эмулируются нажатия хоткеев, в каждом окне  отдельно можно
<Vladislaw> Sergey_IT, спасибо
<[Raiden]> я уже часа 3 балуюсь переключением окон через превью, которое вызываетсяв 1 клик )
 * otake is back (gone 01:04:25)
<otake> [Raiden]: в гноме?
<[Raiden]> otake: нет, но в гноме тоже будет работать, если можно вызвать превью по хоткею
<Sergey_IT> otake, машина времени?
<otake> [Raiden]: ты на мышу чтоле настроил?
<[Raiden]> угу
<otake> Sergey_IT всмысле?
<Sergey_IT> (12:08:15 AM) ***otake is back (gone 01:04:25)
<otake> * надо себе так сделать
<[Raiden]> вот ещё другой способ навески на мышку чего-либо http://hanschen.org/2009/10/13/mouse-shortcuts-with-xbindkeys/
<otake> * otake is back (gone 01:04:25) <--- как такую штуку намутить? грубо говоря действия в ирке..
<[Raiden]> /me какой-то текст
 * otake сердечно благодарит [Raiden]
<Amblnb-> А как ты сделал чтоб оно не сработало?
<shenmue> блин народ
<baronos[film]> да да
<shenmue> тут машина воет уже час под окнами.
<shenmue> куда то позвонить можно?
<baronos[film]> 02
<otake> [Raiden] спасибо кстати за мышку, надо теперь еще открыть гугл транслейт :D
<[Raiden]> в милицию анверное. после 22 или 23 если шум - мож но вызывать
<baronos[film]> или ребятам с района:D
<shenmue> у меня уже ноль часов
<shenmue> да я щас сам выйду
<otake> shenmue можешь выйти, разбить окно, открыть капот и вырнуть нах шнуры
<Amblnb-> Микроволновкой прогрей её )
<otake> от аккумулятора :D
<otake> точно заткнецо
<shenmue> хм уже кто то машину бьет
<Amblnb-> И на телефоне набирает текст? )
<shenmue> не знаю. менты да занимаются этим?
<otake> shenmue сними и давай на ютуб
<shenmue> темно же. я и так еле разгледел по фарам где она
<otake> shenmue вообще да, ибо закон для всех один - нех орать после 11 вечера
<otake> shenmue хозяина пробьют и придут к нему, вот и все дела
 * otake благодарит всех за помощь и желает все спокойной и тихой ночи, особенно shenmue
<baronos[film]> http://goo.gl/K6tqT
<Sergey_IT> жуть
<andrex> опять негры ночью
<baronos> не могу найти где убрать закругление на углах окон и цвет текста поменять когда файлы выбираешь
<[Raiden]> если бы не хтоп, то было бы совсем ужасно, а так ничего. Хотя 1 прога решающая свою задачу на 100%
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> ппц припер бинокль, а небо облаками затянуло((
<Amblnb-> Обычно невозможно сменить фон на чёрный без глюков в других приложениях, которые копируют фон со своим цветом текста.
<Onkeltem> Тыкс
<baronos> снес сервер?
<Onkeltem> Проблема - моя убунта по ходу видит только 2Гб оперативы из 4
<artus> уже 2 ?
<artus> :D
<Onkeltem> free -g выдает цифру 2
<Onkeltem> free -m пишет 3000
<Onkeltem> 3013 если быть точным
<artus> 2 и у меня пишет , а толку ? )
<Onkeltem> artus: а у тебя сколько рама?
<[Raiden]> это меньше чем 3
<artus> 3
<[Raiden]> видимо   г  показывает полыне гигабайты, а м - полные мегабайты
<Onkeltem> ну, так в чем проблема? вообще как-то непонятно )
<andrex> e vte 3 gbitn c u
<Onkeltem> ну ок, 3. У меня было 3 когда стояло 3
<andrex> у меня 3 с г
<Onkeltem> а сейчас я купил 2 плашки по 2
<baronos> free -g у меня 3 показывает хотя 4гига. а вот фри -м 4051 :)
<[Raiden]> всё верно
<Onkeltem> baronos: ну тогда от этого будем плясать - у меня короче 3013 пишет. А стоит 4
<Onkeltem> в бивасе в начале пишет честно 4
<baronos> у меня дебиан с пае ядром)
<Onkeltem> а что такое пае кстати?
<andrex> уверен? как проверял что 4
<shenmue> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<Onkeltem> shenmue: дык у меня до, вроде как. У меня ровно 4
<[Raiden]> переписать надо - меньше хлопот
<shenmue> у тебя не ровно 4
<baronos> shenmue: у меня ровно 4 :D
<shenmue> у тебя 4096мб
<Onkeltem> shenmue: как это? 2 плашки по 2. Ну да.
<[Raiden]> как будет не лень удалю это
<[Raiden]> вот если было бы  4096 , то было бы 4
<[Raiden]> а 4015 - это только 3
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> http://goo.gl/9CbXL
<Onkeltem> у меня 3013 пишет!
<baronos> а убунту 3,9 показывает)
<Onkeltem> где еще гектар?
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: значит 2
<shenmue> у меня
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: так вот в этом и вопрос - куда гигабайт делся
<[Raiden]> никуда не делся
<shenmue> его ос не видит
<Onkeltem> так а почему?? стоит 64bit ядро
<shenmue> ядро с пае поставь
<shenmue> хм
<[Raiden]> -g показыват полные гигабайты,  3013 мегабайта - это не 3 гигабайта
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ну бог с ним, где еще гиг то?
<andrex> dc. yt dblbn bp pf flhtcfwbb d 64 ,bnf
<andrex> ггг
<Onkeltem> andrex: пунто свичер тебе поможет )
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: поставь 64бит версию и будет
<andrex> ага а тебе костыли
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: воот, с этого места можно подробнее?
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: качаешь имидж у которого на конце amd64 и ставишь
<andrex> всю память не видит из за адресации в 64 бита
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]:  Linux alpha 3.0.0-16-server #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 13:08:12 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux -- у меня вот это сейчас стоит
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: Хм
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: тогда не знаю где
<[Raiden]> кстати, убунтоводы почему-то не включают PREEMPT
<[Raiden]> федорщики включают
<shenmue> зачем?
<[Raiden]> ну чиста  в теории преемпшен это вытесняющая многозадачность.
<[Raiden]> как в винде
<[Raiden]> активный процес получает много , остальыне сколько осталось
<shenmue> аналог real time что ли?
<shenmue> аа... загуглил. это оно и есть
<shenmue> у меня оно есть в патче зен кернел
<[Raiden]> ну нет, не рилтайм наверное. Просто другое распределение. Активная задача получает больше
<[Raiden]> преемпшен ест ьдаже на крнел орг
<[Raiden]> его просто включить можно или отключить
<KroArtem> Добрый вечер всем.
<[Raiden]> хотя может оно чем-то вредоносное - я не знаю
<shenmue> Linux mint 3.2.0-10.dmz.1-liquorix-686 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 13 09:47:39 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<KroArtem> Вопрос, кто-нибудь пользуется OpenShot'ом?
<shenmue> ничем. оно в патч зена входит .
<[Raiden]> ух
<KroArtem> Интересует наличие уроков на русском. Или ссылка на хорошие уроки на английском :)
<shenmue> и в ядре убунты студио включенно
<shenmue> само ядро в репах есть
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ну повторяться лен ьв общем. Эт оесть в ванильном ядре
<[Raiden]> KroArtem: в нем наверное есть справка.
<[Raiden]> у меня есть digikam , им правда тоже не пользуюсь. Хватает смотрелки и гимпа.
<KroArtem> [Raiden], да, мануал есть, но на английском. В принципе, это не страшно, но на русском оно роднее как-то.
<shenmue> Preemption (приоритетное прерывание обслуживания — ППО)
<shenmue> У серверного ядра оно выключено(CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y), а у десктопного ядра — включено (CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y, CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y).
<shenmue> судя по описанию в убе включенно даже в обычных ядрах
<KroArtem> Черт с ним с openshot'ом, с  мануалом ещё побороться можно. Есть парочка других вопрос для знающих людей. 1) Есть ли нормальные программы для тайм-трекинга? Чтобы добавил список задач на сегодня\неделю\etc, а потом проставил галочки - сделано,не сделано, отлож
<KroArtem> ено и т.д
<Amblnb-> http://forum.posix.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1238
<KroArtem> 2) У кого-нибудь gtranslator работает под убунту 11.10 64-бит? У меня не открывается .pot файл
<KroArtem> А то переводить надо, версия из гита не собирается, poedit коряв.
<Amblnb-> Он как-то коряво работает. Переводит но оставляет необрезанные хтмл теги.
<KroArtem> poedit?
<KroArtem> А, ещё, кажется, я один такой счастливчик, у кого синаптик падает с sigabrt'ом. Бага зарепорчена, ответа нет, подобных багов на ланчпаде тоже не наблюдал.
<Amblnb-> транлатор
 * andrex Doesn't use synaptic
<KroArtem> gtranslator у меня до этого хорошо работал, не помню ничего насчёт тегов, но никогда до этого на него не жаловался
<Amblnb-> А какой словарь стоял?
<Amblnb-> Или словари
<KroArtem> словари? Зачем, я так переводил.
<Amblnb-> Там же в настройках куча словорей есть
<KroArtem> У меня указана память переводов в папке, где были переводы, и два модуля - open tran и словарь (поиск слова в словаре
<KroArtem> Я так полагаю, gtranslator не подружился с юнити, а версия из гита хочет либы от третьего гнома
<Amblnb-> Понял, его глючит гугл.
<Amblnb-> Но в нём наибольше всего языков.
<Onkeltem> Пойду ка я поставлю 10.04
<Onkeltem> И буду выбирать наверное другой дистр
<Onkeltem> чет достало всё
<Onkeltem> gs выбешивает
<Hakdusha> http://www.want2vote.com
<Hakdusha> оп не туда
<Onkeltem> unity - вообще молчу - ад
<Hakdusha> сори
<Onkeltem> вот у меня сейчяс дефотлная установка gnome 3
<Onkeltem> шрифт панели верхней - ugly
<Onkeltem> у окон нет кнопки сворачивания-разорачивания, только закрытия
<Onkeltem> не пойму, для кого всё это...
<[Raiden]> есть те кому нравится
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ola! друзья, кто-то уже пользует 12.04 ?
<Onkeltem> А в 12.04 - что, тоже unity?
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ну а  что же еще?))) dash отрабатывает просто кошмарно))
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я думаю это fail. Большой такой.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: глобальное такое разочарование
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вместо того, чтобы сделать быструю, современную и удобную систему, распилили бабло и сделали какашку
<Onkeltem> на отвались
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ну так однозначно я бы не говорил, может решено было переписать всё наново. но вышло не лучше чем было
<[Raiden]> Нет, сделано ровно то , что и задумано. Возможно ещё не в полном объеме
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: поживи неделкьу, может пришивешся. После тем и расширений оно уже несколько по другому смотрится
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне например недели хватило что бы привыкнуть. Правда я всеравно ушел на кде.
<[Raiden]> но тут на канале есть те кто осознанно доставляет гном-шелл и радуется.
<Spirit_of_Stallm> эхх, а я вовсе не убунтоид, но вынужден юзать её на нетбуке, ибо больше никуда не запилили самсунговские патчи)))
<Spirit_of_Stallm> я юзаю на работе гномошелл, после напилинга очень удобная среда
<[Raiden]> освой сборку под любой другой дистр
<[Raiden]> какой нравится
<Spirit_of_Stallm> я?))
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Spirit_of_Stallm> мась, я как бы разраб))
<[Raiden]> ок
<Spirit_of_Stallm> и констатирую что ядерные патчи нормально работают только на бубунтовском ядре (для самсунгав, конечно же)
<[Raiden]> мне лично моя среда кажется удобней. Я ставил её как вторую и иногда заходил и смотрел. И как вышла убунта на базе гнома3, совсем переехал на кде.
<[Raiden]> теперь обратно уже врятли
<Spirit_of_Stallm> кде тоже протухла
<Spirit_of_Stallm> слишком много нового пилят, без оглядки на стабильность
<[Raiden]> я не согласен.
<[Raiden]> с 4.7 она вполне стабильна. Я пробовал гонять пол месяца.
<Spirit_of_Stallm> у меня там были проблемки с треем
<Spirit_of_Stallm> плюс баг с панелью доставал
<[Raiden]> какие?
<Spirit_of_Stallm> иконки выпадали наполовину из него О_о
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в апреле попробуй ещё раз, там уже буде 4.8.2
<Spirit_of_Stallm> а с панелью: иногда можно было закрыть приложение - но место на пнели оставалось занятым))
<[Raiden]> у меня такого нет
<[Raiden]> а вообще вру,  насчет панели реально было, я не придал ообого значения
<[Raiden]> у меня таскбар иконками, может поэтому
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ну в общем не много багов, но комплексно - они достают) потому мне по душе гномошелл (но стоит заметить что у меня на работе 2 моника по 22", потому мне ок. с тем что я еще допиливал его. а как это юзать на нетбуках или ноутбуках до 15" - я даже
<[Raiden]> врод егномшелл особо не есть места на экране
<[Raiden]> тонкая панель вверху и всё
<Spirit_of_Stallm> тонкая? Оо под 40 пикселей
<Spirit_of_Stallm> и раздутый декоратор
<[Raiden]> у меня толстая панель  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332023385_6873596_073282cabd.png
<[Raiden]> но включен режим перекрытия.  любое окно её закроет. Если двинут ьмышу вниз - покажется поверх
<Spirit_of_Stallm> вот у меня даш, от юнити, сейчас не работает как нужно, при фуллскрине перестал прятаться. меня типает от этого
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332023539_9048122_797a086da5.png
<[Raiden]> шли багрепорты ))
<Spirit_of_Stallm> я хотел :) но ла ланчпаде мне не прислали код регистрации - и я забил))
<[Raiden]> вообще согласен про то , что ГШ достаточно стабильный.  Но мне не нравится он в общем и что не менее важно, не очень нравится весь остальной софт входящий в гном
<[Raiden]> Spirit_of_Stallm: ))
<Spirit_of_Stallm> а это видимо у тебя QT головного мозга)) как и у меня ГТК головного мозга))
<[Raiden]> нет , не совсем. Я использую гтк софт , когда нет альтернативы или когда он меня устраивает. Например я в кедах пользуюсь пиджином и прогарммой cherrytree
<[Raiden]> мне не нравится еог после гвенвиев, не нравится наутилус, особенно третий и особенно после дельфина
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> простите, я всё  про себя )
<Hakdusha> ы
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ладно. по-сути зашел посмотреть насколько тут саппорт-ченел)) ну и понял что тут только такие как я  - парни  с проблемами))
<Spirit_of_Stallm> потому хорошего вечера всем
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> некотоыре вопросы тут можно решить, особенн оесли днем по мск
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ну, тогда попытаю днём)) от мск я не так далёк)) только -1 час))
<Hakdusha> блин, хочу кодить, а голова ватная(
<Spirit_of_Stallm> хочу кодить... звучит как фраза уставшего анониста))
<[Raiden]> )
<Hakdusha> да я уже месяца два нормально не кодил)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> xD
<Hakdusha> php не в счет)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ты меня убиваешь))
<Spirit_of_Stallm> xxx.com покодь немного и ложись спать)
<[Raiden]> напишите мне   читалку типа ice book reader , с плавной прокруткой на ГЛ, с базой, с экспортов в фб2 и тхт и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и ещё на qt ))
<Hakdusha> та не, я порнуху не смотрю на левых сайтах)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> левых сайтах?)) ты владелец своего порносайта, любитель покодеть?))
<Hakdusha> не)
<Hakdusha> у меня так) блок и сервер майнкрафта)
<Hakdusha> блог*
<Hakdusha> ну блог уже закрыл, ибо думал никому не полезно, как потом оказалось было полезно )
<Spirit_of_Stallm> любитель покодеть, ты меня уже начинаешь пугать)
<Hakdusha> хах
<Spirit_of_Stallm> ты начинаешь новый проект не :пуск -> MS VS 2010 -> new project -> new ?
<Spirit_of_Stallm> случаем
<Hakdusha> не не
<Hakdusha> последний был на делфи)
<Hakdusha> потом на линь окончательно перешел
<Spirit_of_Stallm> чую в тебе виндузятника. анука, скока раз на день консоль православную юзаешь?
<Hakdusha> так то не закрываю)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> т.е. из консольки чертишь?
<Spirit_of_Stallm> сейчс
<Hakdusha> нет, всегда держу под рукой)
<Hakdusha> свернутой)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> под рукой мышка всегда
<Hakdusha> 2 вкладки, одна по ssh к vps, одну так, чтоб в меню не лезть
<Spirit_of_Stallm> меню?
<Hakdusha> приложения-стандартные-терминал имею ввиду
<Spirit_of_Stallm> а хоткеи на что?)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> хотя ладно)
<Spirit_of_Stallm> всем цёмики, сладеньких снов и поменьше уроков в понедельник *trollface* )))
<Hakdusha> ыы
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> в Мадагаскаре 5 пользователей линукс майнт
<shenmue> а в самали всего один
<[Raiden]> включая тебя? :)
<shenmue> я ж в россии
<[Raiden]> ясно
<shenmue> какая там команда на шестеренки? flrgx что ли
<[Raiden]> я всетаки предпочитаю убунту. Вот скажем поставил я минт кде эдишен, потом обновил с ппа и что в итоге?  другое название + штук 6 валлпаперов с названием и обновлялка другая графическая
<[Raiden]> вот и все изменения
<[Raiden]> ради цинамона можно конечно
<[Raiden]> но на ппа он как бы есть
<shenmue> ну каждому своё
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> команды не помнишь на шестеренки?
<[Raiden]> glxgears
<[Raiden]> вообще есть glmark2  в репах, он посерьезней
<shenmue> мне так. сравнить чуток
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-18
<[Raiden]> на саамом деле этот синамон уже много где есть. Думаю он будет популярней чем юнити
<shenmue> чота гнома стало уж больно много
<shenmue> и так из за разницы в де трудно человекам в настройках помочь так еще их всё больше и больше становится
<shenmue> [Raiden] а где еще встречал?
<[Raiden]> опенсусе собирают
<[Raiden]> в
<shenmue> хорошо. это хорошо =)
<shenmue> да и правильной дорогой идут
<systempapa[web]> Всем привет!  Ребята, подскажите,где менять права на файловую систему? sudo mount пишет , что на мои 2 харда ro , а надо чтоб на все были права
<systempapa[web]> *на всё
<TheFalkorr> !fstab | systempapa[web]
<ubuntuhelp> systempapa[web]: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<systempapa[web]> # /mount/D was on /dev/sdb1 during installation UUID=183253DE3253C004 /mount/D        ntfs    defaults 0       0
<systempapa[web]> про права я тут ничего не указывал..всегда работало везде, решил дома поставить и вот такая фигня
<rapidsp> systempapa[web]: права на /mount/D посмотри
<systempapa[web]> sudo ls -l /mount/D итого 144 d--------- 1 root root 131072 2012-03-16 18:01 Downloads
<systempapa[web]> chown ничего не делает, пишет что ФС только для чтения доступна
<systempapa[web]> chmod соответственно так же :(
<openvoid> man mount.ntfs - uid=value в опциях
<openvoid> для записи может ntfs-3g поставить надо
<systempapa[web]> щас попробую! спасиб
<systempapa[web]> получилось!) спасибо!
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, в гном 2 есть такой сет обоев - космос. СТандартный, при его выборе обои будут автоматически меняться через какое-то время. Кто-нибудь подскажет, как это организованно и как сделать свой сет таких обоев? Знаю, есть
<Kyshtynbai> сторонний софт, но судя по всему это можно сделать как то проще, без костылей.
<c5h12> да, тож припоминаю
<TheFalkorr> ага.с помощью xml
<c5h12> xml? Лично я тогда сторонний софт заюзаю )
<c5h12> не понимаю, кстати, там космос, который межпланетное пространство, или внутренний космос человека
<c5h12> некоторые картинки выглядят слегка... физиологично
<openvoid> офтоп - трансляция формулы 1 началась
<c5h12> какие-то жёлтые цвета, характерные скорее для биологических объектов, чем для медзвёздного пространства
<c5h12> *межзвёздного
<openvoid> свет многих звёзд - жёлтый и оттенки
<c5h12> не, там именно туманности жёлтым показаны )
<c5h12> в общем, не шибко реалистичный космос
<TheFalkorr> c5h12: а много ты видел реалистичного космоса?там то как раз и фотографии настоящего
<TheFalkorr> а не рисунки фантастов в фотошопе
<c5h12> не буду спорить
<c5h12> точнее, выдавать своё мнение по этому вопросу за объективное
<c5h12> возможно, там фотки вообще не в видимом диапазоне
<c5h12> а в инфракрасном и потом покрашенные
<openvoid> c5h12, http://www.astronet.ru/db/apod.html - тут много картинок из космоса
<hargen> hello
<wullikam> здравствуйте.
<wullikam> пропадает интерфейс eth0. раз в 24 часа рвется pppoe соединение, и интерфейс пропадает. ( особенность провайдера, спасибо биллингистам)
<wullikam> в чем может быть проблема?
<TheFalkorr> а если выдернуть провод и вставить - тож пропадает?
<wullikam> нет.
<wullikam> локальный ip выдается провайдером автоматически, и соединение как бы идет ограниченым (по коим причинам хз)
<wullikam> ну это ежели pppoe не поднимать
<TheFalkorr> что в логах в момент отключения?
<TheFalkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<stasdizzi> пришло обновление ядра на 12.04, после перезагрузки error: inode not found. grub rescue>
<stasdizzi> система одна единственная
<TheFalkorr> хмммм
<TheFalkorr> чую я перезагружаться не стану
<stasdizzi> ))))
<TheFalkorr> груб прееинсталь.он чет не может найти у тя семого себя
<TheFalkorr> или проверку диска проведи
<TheFalkorr> может с обновой не связано
<User581[web]> проблема сначала была при установки помогли здесь спасибо, с помощью команды nomodeset , на экране появилась картинка начал устанавливать , после установки и перезагрузки вижу только фиолетовый экран. ubuntu 11.10, на сокет fm1
<andrex> хорошо что я послал обнову лесом)
<stasdizzi> это ещё через VNC происходило, в общея потерялась система )))
<TheFalkorr> User581[web]: загрузи саму систему с номодесет и установи в ней дрвоа для своей атишки
<TheFalkorr> !paste | wullikam
<ubuntuhelp> wullikam: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<TheFalkorr> эт во первых
<wullikam> TheFalkorr: http://paste.pro/5145580
<TheFalkorr> версия системы?
<wullikam> 11.10
<otake> Доброе утро всем
<Sleepwalker> добре
<wullikam> TheFalkorr: так чво с этой бедой делать то?
<Sleepwalker> а таки шо за бяда?
<wullikam> пропадает интерфейс eth0. раз в 24 часа рвется pppoe соединение, и интерфейс пропадает. ( особенность провайдера, спасибо биллингистам)
<wullikam> http://paste.pro/5145580
<TheFalkorr> wullikam: у тя пппд разрывает и вешается при разрыве.и убивает интерфейс связи с модемом.я бы попробовал обновить nm с trunk ppa или указать интерфейсы прямо в системе, минуя нм
<wullikam> гх-м...
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk?field.series_filter=oneiric
<wullikam> нус.. вроде как обновил..
<TheFalkorr> ну теперь проверить бы
<TheFalkorr> зайди на вебморду модема и кильни соединение
<wullikam> я без модема.
<wullikam> fttb
<wullikam> грюж проайдер веселый.
<wullikam> ртк жэ...
<TheFalkorr> ну тада жди
<wullikam> ровно сутки)
<wullikam> бгг
<wullikam> проще админам написать что бы сессию кильнули)
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: слушай, я тут отлучался, по поводу автосмены обоев и xml: не могу понять, как запрос сформулировать, чтобы почитать про ето. Не подскажешь, где лежат эти файлы с картинками и xml описанием, чтоб его покурить?
<TheFalkorr> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B2+ubuntu+xml
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: казалось бы
<TheFalkorr> каждая ссылка по теме
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо!
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: вот как...КАК можно было не сформулировать?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: плюс я хочу набить тебе морду за использование "ето" вместо "это"
<otake> TheFalkorr суровый линуксоид
<Hakdusha> ахах
 * otake приветствует Hakdusha
<Hakdusha> ага
<sharikoff> й
<andrex> q
<shenmue> пыщь
<wullikam> ололо?
<wullikam> когда кст там обещают релиз 12.04?
<shenmue> в июле
<otake> альфа уже есть
 * otake is away: Трах, бах, чудеса - панда едет в небеса
<andrex> очнулся уже бета 1
 * andrex хочет побить otake за вывод своего статуса в канал
<wullikam> я про стэйбл.
<shenmue> 12.04 означает год и месяц
<andrex> не успел)
<shenmue> обычно в конце месяца выходит
<andrex> 2112.04 )
<shenmue> не будет такой версии
<shenmue> у них буквы закончатся раньше
<andrex> это дата выхода 12.4
<shenmue> блин и ведь никто из нас не увидит как они выкрутся с новым столетием
<shenmue> а вот что с буквами придумают мне любопытно
<andrex> ну есть не только латинский алфавит
<shenmue> есть и иероглифы. да и вообще юникод богад символами всякими
<shenmue> богат*
<stasdizzi> 112.04 )))))
<shenmue> а они ж хотели поменять выпуск дистров
<shenmue> как в дебиане сделать. забыл как там называется
<shenmue> вообщем одни обновления будут
<User611[web]> всем привет. Помогите пожалуйста. я пытаюсь поставить убунту на комп на котором стоит хр. но при запуске с загрузочной флешки, мне пишет что ntldr is missing
<User611[web]> как победить это ?
<andrex> записать нормально флешку
<andrex> причём тут загрузчик винды к грубу
<User611[web]> приче эта же флешка
<User611[web]> нормально грузит убунту на другом компе
<andrex> ну на болванку запиши
<User611[web]> флешку уже 1005000 раз перезаписывал
<TheFalkorr> так причем тут флешка?ты с нее даже не загружался
<otake> ты на диске свап раздел сделал?
<TheFalkorr> у тя комп пытается запуститься
<otake> а кстати да, в биосе выстави приоритет на флешку
<otake> а хард на 2 место
<User611[web]> поставил единственный пиоритет это юсб
<otake> потом сохрани параметры
<User611[web]> сохранил
<User611[web]> может быть с биос что то не то
<User611[web]> вот сейчас флешка не светиться при запуске компа
<otake> ты должен созраницо командой (Save & Exit)  в биосе
<otake> сохраницо*
<User611[web]> так и делаю ...
<otake> а что потом происходит?
 * otake is back (gone 00:34:24)
<User611[web]> перезагрузка, загрузка , на экране буковки побежали. потом выдает что ntldr is missing
<otake> как создавал лав юзб - напиши
<otake> лайф*
<User611[web]> с помощью unetbootin-windows-568
<otake> флеху в фат32 форматнул?
<User611[web]> да
<otake> перед тем как записать?
<novns> User581[web], под виндой лучше всего работает pendrivelinux
<Hakdusha> ахах "<otake> перед тем как записать?"
<novns> unetbootin не всегда поддерживает распоследнии версии дистрибьютивов
<otake> Hakdusha ну по сути это и есть запись
<User611[web]> я  подумал, что может тррабл с записью флешка, взял нотик домашний, и попробовал загрузиться на нем. убунта поехала
<otake> странно
<novns> ничего странного
<novns> зависит от того, в каком порядке биос видит диски
<novns> pendrivelinux использует метку для загрузки
<User611[web]> пиоритет единственный - юсб
<otake> а какая разница? ты сам выставляеш приоритеты
<bosyi> если на другом компе грзиться с этой флешки значит в компе проблема..
<TheFalkorr> а ты попробуй без юсб загрузить
<otake> выставляешь*
<novns> unetbootin использует хрен знает что и часто не загружается
<otake> novns вот с этим согласен
<novns> так что перепиши флэшку с помощью pendrivelinux
<novns> и не парься
<TheFalkorr> novns: старый добрый syslinux же. почему хрен знает что
<otake> User611[web] или можешь сделать загрузочную флеху прям со своего нотика
<otake> User611[web] с помощью той же самой бубунты
<novns> TheFalkorr, загрузка unetbootin может неверно определиьт носитель
<novns> *определить
<novns> судя по ntldr is missing - пытается загрузиться с жёсткого диска вместо флэшки
<TheFalkorr> novns: не может.а вот кривые образы, которые еще с 10 года не узнали о смене мажорной версии сислинукса и не имеют гибридных образов - у тех проблемы
<TheFalkorr> novns: а это я ему давно сказал.ему сложно это осознать
<novns> TheFalkorr, проблема в unetbootin, он кривоват
<novns> есть другие работающие варианты
<TheFalkorr> novns: проблема в версиях исолинукса и и сислинукса
<TheFalkorr> юнетбоотин работает так как должен
<TheFalkorr> он прост как тапок
<andrex> да просто биос не тянет загрузчик с флехи, у меня 5 компов таких вроде как можно с флехи тока вот оно не пашет
<novns> TheFalkorr, pendrivelinux пишет на флэшку свою метку и использует её при загрузке
<novns> и никаких проблем нигде
<TheFalkorr> novns: dd еще надежней
<novns> почему unetbootin так не делает - хз
<TheFalkorr> но от криворуких мейнтейнеров образов ничто не спасет
<TheFalkorr> потому что юнетбоотин использует универсальный инструмент
<TheFalkorr> на основе сислинукса.и вроде еще груб4дос там пихает
<novns> ну, pendrivelinux - точно так же
<User611[web]> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<novns> только для определения своего носителя использует более прямой подход
<User611[web]> помоему этой штукой
<User611[web]> я уже пробовал
<novns> и как?
<User611[web]> сейчас пробую ещё раз записать
<User611[web]> в прошлый раз с места не сдвинулся
<User611[web]> я уже и жесткий с
<User611[web]> виндой отключил
<User611[web]> паралелльно балванку сейчас рехать буду
<User611[web]> чем можно нарезать балванку из под семерки без установки .. ?
<andrex> просто взять и нарезать
<andrex> она вроде как образа пишет
<andrex> ну или загугли какуюнибудь утилиту для записи iso
<novns> это хуже
<User611[web]> pendrivelinux  не помог
<novns> User581[web], что за система, на которой не загружается
<novns> ?
<novns> про настройки бисоа даже не спрашиваю, там слишком много можно сломать
<User611[web]> там хр стоит, но я отключил жесткий с хр остался второй диск который почти пустой
<novns> User581[web], что за система, на которой не загружается?
<novns> мне пофиг, какая там винда стоит, я про железо спрашиваю
<User611[web]> семпрон 3.1+      гфорс 6600гт    мать K8NF4G-SATA2 асрок
<novns> User581[web], какого года этот 3.1+?
<novns> в общем, пробуй более старые версии убунты
<User611[web]> я все покупал в 2006г
<novns> у процессоров амд есть одна проблема
<novns> они говно
<User611[web]> ))
<openvoid> то то они первыми х64 придумали
<novns> openvoid, это типа такое важное достижение
<andrex> а проц то тут причём, к загрузке с флехи
<otake> andrex это они так...холивары устраивают
<openvoid> и интел опенцл никак написать не может чтоб на цпу не 1,5 раза проигрывал амдшному
<novns> andrex, да скорее всего не процессор виноват, а биос
<User581[web]> 11.10
<otake> novns +1, тоже склоняюсь к мнению
<novns> хохма в том, что материнские платы асрок - тоже так себе
<novns> какой там чипсет даже знать не хочу
<User581[web]> fm1
<novns> шанс поправить загрузку на таком железе - очень мал
<andrex> User581[web]: ты вабще не в теме, тебя нечаянно потривожили)
<User581[web]> 11.04 ставиться
<novns> User581[web], ну так и пользуйся тем, что работает
<novns> и напиши им багрепорт заодно
<otake> User581[web] а обновицо никак?
<novns> otake, новое ядро может не загрузиться
<novns> опасно
<otake> хм...да..
<User581[web]> обнова проходит перезагрузка и черный экран
<otake> мой косяк
<andrex> User581[web]: nomodeset и ставь дрова на видео
<otake> andrex что эта команда делает?
<User581[web]> я Grub невижу
<User611[web]> с диска пишет что isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<User611[web]> перезаписать дикск нужн о?
<openvoid> биос ковыряй
<openvoid> на предмет sata mode вроде
<User611[web]> на моем уровне это возможно толлько отверткой в материнку :) подскажи. пожалуйста что посмотреть ?
<TheFalkorr> проверь контрольную сумму образа
<novns> и фазу луны заодно
<TheFalkorr> novns: п
<openvoid> хотя это на новых материнках такая проблема, чтоб на старых - незнаю, но больше посоветовать нечего
<TheFalkorr> а ее зачем?
<novns> у него же на другом железе загружается
<User611[web]> стоит биос обновить ?
<novns> TheFalkorr, так же бессмысленно, как и чексумму образа
<novns> User581[web], я бы не советовал
<TheFalkorr> novns: да ну.
<novns> User611[web],
<TheFalkorr> прям так и бессмысленно
<User611[web]> я помню пару недель назад у меня на этом компе грузился линукс с флешки, ток качал его с ualinux, ток он не устанавливал систему
<openvoid> в настройках биоса - chipset - ide/sata
<TheFalkorr> при возможном битом файле
<wullikam> <User611[web]> на моем уровне это возможно толлько отверткой в материнку :)
<novns> TheFalkorr, у него на другом железе работает, а значит образ не битый
<wullikam> мне показалось, или это лучший вариант?)
<TheFalkorr> novns: у него загружался с сислинукса.с флешки.а сейчас у него битый исолинукс
<TheFalkorr> novns: два разных файла.но кто сказал, что пофрежден один из сотен файлов на образе?
<novns> User611[web], можешь и попробовать перешить биос, но морально готовься получить кирпич вместо компьютера
<User581[web]> novns что не советуешь?
<shenmue> поставь ос с сиди и не парся
<novns> User581[web], ошибся никнеймом
<User611[web]> с диска пишет что isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<shenmue> а диск проверял?
<TheFalkorr> проверь контрольную сумму
<novns> ну ладно, проверь контрольную сумму
<otake> User611[web] у тебя образ точно нормальный?
<shenmue> насоветуют тут... биос прошей...
<wullikam> однако страшные вы люди...)
<User611[web]> качал с сайта убунты, записал на флешку , образ работает на другом компе
<TheFalkorr> и что?
<TheFalkorr> с флешки его грузила другая либа
<TheFalkorr> с диска вторая
<TheFalkorr> битости образа пока никто не опроверг
<TheFalkorr> проверь
<openvoid> сколько раз перешивал биос на чём угодно - всё нормально, но один раз перепрошил - оказалось ненормально, с тех пор не перепрошиваю
<openvoid> вернее два раза было, но первый раз съемная микруха была, поэтому обошлось
<novns> openvoid, у асрок такие материнские платы с такими чипсетами, что там лучше за сто метром не приближаться
<novns> *метров
<wullikam> кто "пчелок" уважает, кто к ним не пристает, того они не жалят, тому приносят мед. (с)
 * otake is away: Трах, бах, чудеса - панда едет в небеса
<TheFalkorr> @kick otake выруби свои away сообщения
<shenmue> +1
<otake> TheFalkorr а в чем проблема?
<wullikam> мэйби в эвэй мэсэджэ?
<wullikam> или в таймере?
<wullikam> ограничь его.
<novns> otake, у тебя оффтопик в away-сообщениях
<wullikam> ибо чрез каждые 5 минут - напрягает.
<otake> упппс, простите ради бога, исправим счас
<otake> все вроде выбубил
<shenmue> сильно выбубил?
<wullikam> все верно, в бубунте можно только бубнить, соответственно выбубнил он.
<User611[web]> 8AC3731AD4B039C05393B5404AFA6E7397810B41 торрен показал такое значение хэш
<andrex> лучше ник альтернативный зарегь *|away или ещё чего, всёравно мне к примеру вабще не понятно вотсутствуешь ты или нет))
<novns> лучше просто уходи с канала, когда уходишь
<andrex> гг
<wullikam> чего уж там.. тогда сразу: выдерни шнур, выдави стекло. (с)
<novns> как бы научить deborphan отслеживать циклические зависимости
<shenmue> это какие? удалил и изза этого удаления еще лишнии появились?
<otake> wullikam чорд, надо так будет и делать
<novns> наоборот, не предлагает удалять то, что не нужно ничему
<novns> висят два пакета, зависят друг от друга
<novns> и ничто в системе их не требует
<novns> и apt-get autoremove тоже их удалить не предлагает
<shenmue> я знаю как он работает. просто не понял что ты хочешь то
<novns> оба помечены, как auto
<shenmue> кстати а не всегда зависимости работают
<shenmue> в гном два к примеру деборхан когда заюзал то ргба пропало. хотя все зависимости были нужные
<novns> кроме зависимостей, есть рекомендации
<novns> deborphan умеет их игнорровать
<novns> но если специально не попросить - не должен
<shenmue> Иногда библиотеки устанавливаются только для удовлетворения зависимостей разрабатываемого пакета.
<TheFalkorr> один из лучших сезонов квн - 2003 год вышки
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/936459
<TheFalkorr> кто нить встречал такое?
<Kyshtynbai> Юзаю трансмишн "из коробки", никаких звуков замечено не было.
<sharikoff> песни поет и дебоширит?
<Gakonis> а 12,04 разве выходила?
<TheFalkorr> а баги надо править только после выхода?
<Gakonis> А ты что типа тестер что ли?
<stasdizzi> подскажите, 12.04 без моника, как сделать разрешение по VNC 1440х900 ?
<Resager> stasdizzi: мб сконфигурить Х-серв?
<Resager> гугли на тему X conf монитор разрешение
<bosyi> кто использует 12.04 - у вас есть в меню спящий режим? у меня он почему-то неактивен..
<[Raiden]> через месяц скажу
<bosyi> никто бы не мого баг на ланчпаде оформить? я просто там этого еще не делал и не знаю к какому пакету относиться баг
<stasdizzi> Resager: не установлен был X11VNC Server ))))
<stasdizzi> ec\ pfhf,jnfkj)))
<Resager> мм
<stasdizzi> усё заработало)))
<stasdizzi> как бы теперь с маком разобраться, чтоб на весь рабочий стол, а то в рамке((((
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: подскажи собрату по вере
<sharikoff> я юзаю cord
<sharikoff> для винды и remote desktop штатный для линуха
<stasdizzi> у меня рамка такая http://gyazo.com/c9a19900ec3233a1fa07b5ed8a108996
<[Raiden]> всё это для мелких экранов и однозадачных устройств.
<[Raiden]> У меня в углу экрана кино крутится. И я могу запустит ьпрограму не перекрывая это окно
<[Raiden]> с дашем это проблематично )
<sharikoff> http://grab.by/cpxC
<[Raiden]> кстати ,посмотрите на ютубе take off menu для кде. И без всякого коверканья де или создания форка...
<stasdizzi> sharikoff: ооо, спасибо))))
<sharikoff> stasdizzi: ^^ use chiken vnc
<sharikoff> *chicken
<sharikoff> =)
<stasdizzi> )))
<Hakdusha> поговорите со мной)
<sharikoff> зачем
<sharikoff> мы тебя ментально чувствуем
<Hakdusha> дк эта)
<sharikoff> не не
<sharikoff> и не начинай
<Hakdusha> после пива прям выходит из меня позитив) тебе позитив, ему позитив, всем позитив)
<sharikoff> из меня тогда будут выходить тока баны =)
<Hakdusha> дк че, хороший позитив же)
<sharikoff> а какой как говорится бан без пива
<Hakdusha> да блин)
<sharikoff> ты наверное не сюда попал
<Hakdusha> я итак уже на хак форуме как правило после пиво бан ловлю)
<Hakdusha> пива*
<sharikoff> и здесь поймаешь =)
<Hakdusha> нее)
<sharikoff> даа
<Hakdusha> я буду держать себя в руках)
<sharikoff> вот и славно
<Hakdusha> и помогать всем)
<sharikoff> помоги мне - просто помолчи
<Hakdusha> не
<sharikoff> @op
<Hakdusha> это не вариант
<Hakdusha> о, коронка)
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> итак
<sharikoff> на чем мы остановились?
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<sharikoff> artus: а В Украине pandora.com работает?
<sharikoff> заметь как я политкорректно написал =)
<artus> работаеть)
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> чо правда?
<TheFalkorr> откуда на украине пандора?
<TheFalkorr> заметь, как я традиционно написал:)
<artus> угу... We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing cons...
<sharikoff> да да
<artus> sharikoff, а чего тама интересного то?
<sharikoff> http://db.tt/mmKWIJGY
<artus> мне это как то не о чем не говорит)
<sharikoff> двоечник
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> но я все равно тебя люблю и уважаю =)
<sharikoff> =)))
<TheFalkorr> artus: ластэфэмоподобное плееро
<TheFalkorr> типо спотифи, ластфм и прочих
<artus> sharikoff, :)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: так.ты тож пил?
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: не
<sharikoff> не пил
<TheFalkorr> ну смотри:)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а то ты у нас строг к пьющим
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: виш?юрай аж испугался
<sharikoff> =)
<wullikam> опасно вообще.
 * wullikam убрал пиво подальше
<wullikam> а вообще это кощунство, не давать пить в выходные. ;)
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<Onkeltem> Народ, а все эти флешовые Class 2, 4, 6, 8 - не развод ли часом?
 * c5h12 прикрутил GCC к SciTe и доволен, как слон
<Onkeltem> Выбрал Микро СД 16GB Class 10. Пишу сейчас 2 файла, через USB 2.0, FAT 32. Сначала скорость была 20Mb/s (полагаю это вместе с буфером было), потом стала 10Mb, а сейчас вообще 4
<jlewka> всем привет
<c5h12> jlewka1б здоров
<c5h12> jlewka1, здоров
<c5h12> т.е.
<c5h12> задолбали меня эти очепятки
<Onkeltem> а сейчас 3,8Mb/s
<Onkeltem> или глюки линукса?
<jlewka> одскажите где в юните настраивается комбинация клавишь для смены расскладки?
<Onkeltem> jlewka: Системные параметры - клавиатура
<[Raiden]> фф11 кажется капельку полегче чем прошлый http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332078200_3491215_0724df5952.png
<[Raiden]> хотя может кажется
<jlewka> Onkeltem, Чго то не вижу там...
<Onkeltem> jlewka: сорри, keyboard layout
<Onkeltem> jlewka: но там же
<[Raiden]> там же где и в гноме3
<Onkeltem> в первой группе
<Onkeltem> А можно ли отключить буферизацию вообще для сменных носителей?
<Onkeltem> ибо только геморой от нее
<[Raiden]> можно наверное, но вытаскивать надо всеравно как положено, после размаунта
<[Raiden]> если у данных есть хоть какая-то ценность
<[Raiden]> хотя можно после sync
<Onkeltem> а у меня размаунт не проходил кстати на предыдущей системе
<Onkeltem> Полагаю это потому, что я вкораячил терминал в наутилус, и он "не отпускал" носитель
<Onkeltem> делаешь извлечь, он сообщает что /bin/bash его юзает
<Onkeltem> lsof ничего при этом не показывает
<Onkeltem> Переформатировал флеху в NTFS, начал копировать на нее 1 файл, скорость 18Мб/с.... чудеса!
<[Raiden]> ну, проги котоыре не отпускают надо закрывать. либо набирать sync - больше вероятность сохранности
<[Raiden]> Больше тут нечего добавить ,т.к. не пользую наутилус.
<Onkeltem> Кстати, не знал про sync. Спасибо
<Onkeltem> Я сегодня изумился как прикольно ставить расширения для гнома можно прямо с сайта )
<Onkeltem> extensions.gnome.org кажется
<Onkeltem> чик ползуночек - и без перезагрузки гнома активируется
<[Raiden]> Это хорошая идея
<The_BROS> После обновления Thunderbird не сворачивается в трей. Как это исправить?
<wullikam> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<wullikam> не?
<wullikam> мэйби не в нем дело?
<[Raiden]> 12.04?
<Onkeltem> У меня вообще не работает Ctrl-C в терминале. Есть идеи в чем дело?
<Onkeltem> То есть никакие консольные прогаммы ctrl-c не прерывает. ctrl-z например работает
<[Raiden]> ctrl+z не прерывает
<[Raiden]> под другим юзром пробуй. Если ок, смотри хоткеи терминала и .profile .bashrc
<[Raiden]> кстати ,как интрактивный шелл советую zsh
<baronos> ntp называется пакет для синхронизации времени?
<baronos> всё спс, эт она)
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Установил скайп и испытывал всякие звуковые "артефакты". Вычитал что мол из-за pulseaaudio. Решил поставить oss
<HarryShprottey> делал по этому мануалу- http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<HarryShprottey> но теперь у меня пропал звук, и не могу сделать шаг 3. Обновится из PPA
<HarryShprottey> репозиторий не подключается, как быть?
<bosyi> переустановить систему и не выпиливать пульс больше? :Д
<HarryShprottey> ))
<_d4vid> Харри попробуй поставить пулзе заного и поудалять папку .пулзе с хом папки
<_d4vid> вернуть конфиги назад
<HarryShprottey> ок, сейчас попробую
<HarryShprottey> а как предотвратить эту ошибку? http://paste.pro/5145621
<HarryShprottey> в sourses.list выпилить?
<HarryShprottey> так всегда вылазит при sudp apt-get update
<_d4vid> удалить строку с торпроектом
<HarryShprottey> из sorses.list
<HarryShprottey> ?
<_d4vid> ага
<HarryShprottey> а где он находится?
<_d4vid>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<_d4vid> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<_d4vid> незачто
<Cuba_013> посоветуйте прокси без вебморды , но что бы можно было посмотреть трафик по ip и на ограничения на посещения опред. сайтов
<_d4vid> сквид
<HarryShprottey> _d4vid, спасибо
<Cuba_013> сквид это понятно .
<Cuba_013> что бы с отчетами по посещению
<gPaKoH4uK> Cuba_013: squis+sarg
<gPaKoH4uK> squid*
<Cuba_013> а то у меня с свид в завяске с самс что то не  работает
<gPaKoH4uK> самс для идентификации, а не обработки логов
<_d4vid> Куба_013 http://ruunix.ru/803-schitaem-squid-proxy-trafik-cherez-sarg.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/01/5-reasons-why-kde-is-better-than-unity/
<Cuba_013> пасиб попробую на sarg все замутить
<_d4vid> <Cuba_013> смотри выше
<HarryShprottey> эх.. наделал я делов
<HarryShprottey> по мануале также восстановил всё
<HarryShprottey> поставил pulseaudio
<HarryShprottey> но теперь вроде звук играет, но его нету. В плеере время идёт, но звука нет. В настройках pulseaudio в hardware ничего нету
<HarryShprottey> так должно быть?
<Resager> HarryShprottey: не должно
<HarryShprottey> а что попробовать сделать?
<Resager> Поищи "Схема работы PulseAudio"
<Resager> попробуй запустить alsamixer
<Resager> погляди, видит ли он пулсааудио и твою карточку
<[Raiden]> про пульс советую почитать http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/106806/
<HarryShprottey> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<HarryShprottey> и да, у меня unity
<HarryShprottey> что же делать
<TheFalkorr> кто тут с 12.04?
<AndreX|OFF> я
<TheFalkorr> юнити?
<andrex> да
<TheFalkorr> мож проверить багу?
<andrex> давай попробую)
<TheFalkorr> знач так.ccsm стоит?
<TheFalkorr> для удобства настройки юнитей
<andrex> ща воткну
<andrex> чё ещё надо?
<HarryShprottey> вообщем поковырялся чуть, команда pacmd говорить - Nu PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon
<TheFalkorr> экспо плагин.но он у тя уже есть
<TheFalkorr> настрой его на появление по правому нижнему углу экрана
<TheFalkorr> попробуем сначала в твоей комбинации.
<TheFalkorr> не сработает - еще подредактируем количество рабочих столов и их положение
<TheFalkorr> (у меня три в строку)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: готов?
<andrex> ага
<HarryShprottey> как pulseaudio deamon запустить?
<TheFalkorr> в общем экспо вызывается по правому нижнему углу экрана?
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: service pulseaudio start?
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: ну или как его там зовут
<[Raiden]> pulseaudio
<[Raiden]> или релогин
<andrex> TheFalkorr: да, что ещё?
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ну приступим.воркараунд готов.
<HarryShprottey> думаю ничего хорошего это не сулит. http://paste.pro/5145624
<TheFalkorr> наведи на регулятор громкости и покрути колесом.работает?
<andrex> да
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: пульса у тя уже запущена
<HarryShprottey> а почему packmd выдает что демон не запущен
<TheFalkorr> andrex: теперь переключись на крайний стол.потом запусти экспо лагин по краю стола и переключи на другой крайний  стол с помощью клика правой кнопкой мыши. после проверь колесом работу панели.если работает - еще попереключайся
<TheFalkorr> в экспо
<TheFalkorr> andrex: кстать.у тя юнити обновлено до последней?
<TheFalkorr> а то в 5.4 такого не было
<andrex> 5.6.0
<TheFalkorr> годно
<TheFalkorr> на нем я багу и воспроизвел
<TheFalkorr> тыщу раз
<artus> брехло)) тебя бы на 243 запарило бы ))
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: sudo killall pulseaudio и ещё раз запусти
<[Raiden]> [pulseaudio] socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use - скорее всего он уже запущен
<TheFalkorr> artus: я в день несколько сотен раз переключаю столы в работе. а бага с момента обновы 5.6 (это около недели уже)
<TheFalkorr> artus: посчитаешь?
<[Raiden]> ещё там вроде ключик -k есть, для самоубивания
<TheFalkorr> artus: я уже начинаю привыкать не юзать экспо, а только хоткеи
<artus> TheFalkorr, вся работа заключаетцо в переключении столов ? )))
<TheFalkorr> artus: не.
<[Raiden]> а может ещё и в конфигах что-то не так - если правились руками
<TheFalkorr> просто полноэкранные приложения
<TheFalkorr> а скейл и альт таб сломали
<TheFalkorr> и он теперь не переключает приложения со всех столов
<artus> ну дык юнити ж зло)
<TheFalkorr> сворачивать?не вариан
<TheFalkorr> такшо переключаем столы
<TheFalkorr> artus: бета зло
<TheFalkorr> artus: но ить по мелочи зло
<[Raiden]> самой популярной средой на десктопе будет либ охфце либо синамон - имхо.
<[Raiden]> хотя может и гном3 - из-за того что юзер ленив и ему проще юзать что дают.
<TheFalkorr> самые бесполезные и неточные прогнозы будут заканчиваться фразой имхо - имхо.
<[Raiden]> а с юнити всё сложнее, ещё вроде никто не включил её в дист ркроме каноникал
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ты там не умер?
<andrex> TheFalkorr: нет, нету у меня бага там. как не пробовал, ща ещё буду тыркать его
<andrex> и с 4 столами и в строчку по три как у тебя
<TheFalkorr> с крайнего правого в левое
<andrex> неа всёравно пашет
<andrex> это бага наверно из разряда только у когото
<HarryShprottey> к сожалению звука так и нету. Почему у меня  в настройках звука, где hardware - ничего нету, и эта вкладка вообще не активна?
<wullikam> видимо что-то случилось...
<HarryShprottey> я наверное совершил ошибку,  делая по этому ману
<HarryShprottey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSoundRU
<HarryShprottey> там где идёт добавление в блек лист
<HarryShprottey> сейчас попробовал перезапустить альсу, он как раз ругается на этот блеклист
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: ну так зря.маны надо обновлять в промышленных масштабах с момента выпила хала и замены многих системных компонентов
<HarryShprottey> вот что пишет http://paste.pro/5145625
<HarryShprottey> TheFalkorr: если я из файла /lib/linux чёто такое / noALSA.modprobe.conf удалю всё что добавил, правильно будет?
<HarryShprottey> я проделал вот это. http://paste.pro/5145626 как мне предотвратить последствия?  1 команда где чмод не была выполнена и я её пропустил
<User288[web]> Всем привет! подскажите, кто нибудь запускал l2 руофф на убунте?
<User288[web]> обшарил все че можно, везде закрывают эту тему админы laДвы :( гады
<jlewka> пинг
<jlewka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг понг понг...
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> @kick "User288[web]" здесь тоже закрывают
<TheFalkorr> artus: эт тебе подарок
<wullikam> :D
<HarryShprottey> TheFalkorr
<TheFalkorr> HarryShprottey: че те надо?
<systempapa[web]> че то я вылетел....вопрос в силе)
<TheFalkorr> systempapa[web]: не сработало?
<HarryShprottey> подскажи пожалуйста, как откатить действия http://paste.pro/5145626
<wullikam> оолол
<HarryShprottey> :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: слушай.а почему они никогда не видят. за что их выгнали?
<systempapa[web]> <TheFalkorr>а за что кикнул то?
<wullikam> веб гейт такой веб гейт...
<TheFalkorr> @kick "systempapa[web]" то был не я.но я поддерживаю кик.
<[Raiden]> кедоводы пилят свой шрифт потихоньку http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332091401_2153691_296947cc8b.png
<systempapa[web]> вы б хоть прочитать дали, а потом кикать
<systempapa[web]> нелюди. не поддержка разве это? прошу совета, а меня в баню :(
<systempapa[web]> как же человечность? :)
<wullikam> то поддержка бубунты, а не l2)
<systempapa[web]> яж хочу в бубунте находится, а смогу когда будет работать минимум тех вещей, от короых тружно отказаться.
<wullikam> трудно отказаться от л2?
<wullikam> это печально..
<systempapa[web]> ну как печально, это хобби. есть хобби? марки клеить например
<Sergey_IT> зависимость... это к наркологу
<[Raiden]> линйка в общем-то не самое ужасное что бывает
<systempapa[web]> ну да. именно туда ;)
<[Raiden]> нравится - пуст ьбегает.
<wullikam> systempapa[web], ну я незнаю там.. можно прогуляться, на работу устроиться..
<gPaKoH4uK> Sergey_IT: наркологи решают(делают вид) только зависимость к наркотикам\алкоголю
<[Raiden]> вот попытка запустить её под линукс - вот это уже сомнительное удовольствие.
<systempapa[web]> я в жизни вроде устоялся, чтож мне теперь оказываться от маленьго удовольствия по вечерам?)
<andrex> !winehq | systempapa[web]
<ubuntuhelp> systempapa[web]: Wine Head Quarter проживает на http://winehq.org Данные о совместимости приложений и советы по запуску.
<systempapa[web]> спасибо про вайн, я в курсе. там только про европейский написанно сервер, и он там Gold
<wullikam> мне вот интересно.. у девелоперов линейки хватит ума не партировать ее под никсы?
<systempapa[web]> <wullikam> systempapa[web], ну я незнаю там.. можно прогуляться, на работу устроиться.. "" учить жизни меня будите? :)
<gPaKoH4uK> systempapa[web]: придумайте себе более полезную радость в жизни :)
<wullikam> systempapa[web], отнюдь нет.
<wullikam> это так, к слову.
<systempapa[web]> а почему бы и нет? миллиона может 2-3 пользователей бы на убунту перешло
<wullikam> дедело не в колличестве, а в качестве.
<systempapa[web]> <gPaKoH4uK> чтоб у вас обо мне мнение плохое не сложилось, у меня семья дети :) чего уж более желать?
<wullikam> тфу блин, с этой линейкой я аж заикаться начал..
<[Raiden]> до выхода гнома3 и до того как юнити пришло из нетбук эдишен в дефолт, у линукс были шансы завоевать десктоп
<systempapa[web]> качество будет хорошее, много знакомых у ково свой бизнес уделяют время , пускай не много, это жуткой игре)
<[Raiden]> а сча сомнительно
<gPaKoH4uK> systempapa[web]: я и не собирался о вас плохо думать
<wullikam> хватит уже о линейке..
<systempapa[web]> ладно, спасбо, рад был пообщаться ;) всем спокойной ночи
<TheFalkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33384
<wullikam> 1, Sluggard, 21:37, 18/03/2012
<wullikam> Убунте надо влезть всюду, и это логично - ведь без неё все умрут.
<wullikam> :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: фокся одобряе
<TheFalkorr> artus: ток вес не одобряе
<[Raiden]> в общем-то и без неё было неплохо. Были другие популярные у новичков и ругаемые гуру дистры
<[Raiden]> та же мандрива
<[Raiden]> но Марк по любмоу некоторое развитие в распространение линя внес, даже если убунта не станет окончательным лидером
<andrex> хы, до переключался, компиз умер)
<andrex> хм сразу три краша, компиз нм и ещё какойто, похоже что юнити тока я так и не понял, иксы висанули частично)
<quadroarte> привет, подскажите пожалуйста. Стартует ubuntu, вываливается в (initramfs)  я понял, что загрузка не идет из-за mdadm. когда руками пишу mdadm —asseble —scan он находит его… но сама загрузка не проходит. initramfs пересобирал
<[Raiden]> репорты шли.
<[Raiden]> вообще, по секрету скажу. Последняя стабильная версия компиза 0.8.8
<quadroarte> да нормально он загрузился
<quadroarte> после сборки рейда перестал
<quadroarte> и где я позьму репорты...
<quadroarte> возьму*
<[Raiden]> quadroarte: про репорты это я не тебе. По твому вопросу мне нечго сказать. Форум пробуй )
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз только ставил убунту на рейд
<[Raiden]> с текстинстала и всё было ок
<[Raiden]> а вот как и что делать ,если создавался посл установки - хз
<quadroarte> да все номально встало и работало, пока не добавил диск собираться
<quadroarte> нет, до установки. я руками грубо говоря ставил убунту по ssh
<[Raiden]> в общем в гугл или на форум.
<[Raiden]> или в английском если силн, попробуй английский канал
<NoOova> господа требуется помощь!
<Guest50181> !ask | NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova> мне нужна программа самый простой хтмль редактор. но чтобы было можно выбирать набор тегов для редактирования
<artus> композер какой нить
<shenmue> gedit + плагины
<NoOova> залача - оформить текст для описания в хтмль
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<NoOova> как бы сказать.. прога не под убунту....
<shenmue> как бы сказать ... здесь канал убунту
<Guest50181> NoOova: ты тут осторожнее с вырадениями, но мы общество доброе мы тебе обязательно поможем
<Guest50181> правда мужики?
<NoOova> Guest50181: огромное спасибо
<shenmue> NoOova под какую ос то?
<NoOova> под оффтопик
<Amblnb-> На укоз зайди, там нормальный хтмл редактор. Но код смотреть не стоит ))
<NoOova> задача - оформить текст для писания товара. оформлять будет бугалтер
<shenmue> тут оффтопик всё что не деб
<NoOova> у меня задача вообще вопрос сформулирвать в гугль
<NoOova> правильно
<Kyshtynbai> kompozer есть под офтопик
<shenmue> хм вроде нотепад плас плас подойти должен
<artus> NoOova, http://www.vwhost.org/editor/ хоть обоформляйся )
<NoOova> это должен быть визуальный редактор
<NoOova> и там должны быть только теги: h1, p, ul-li, br
<shenmue> ппц в гугле "простой хтмл редактор"
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой лучший дистрибутив для kde?
<NoOova> и никакого css
<Amblnb-> Либре офис может сохранять в хтмл формате всё оформленное бугалтером
<NoOova> оно слишком все навороченное
<artus> NoOova, WYSIWYG гугли ))
<only_you> [v-8]_jupiter: говорят, что опенсусе
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: кубунта, опенсусе и магея , ещё pclinuxos
<shenmue> мепис
<NoOova> artus: wysiwig обычно плагины на js
<shenmue> на меписе кеды шустрые аж ппц
<NoOova> надо какраз таки tinymce
<NoOova> тока под оффтопик
<shenmue> как лхде на убунту
<NoOova> а не в браузер встраиваимое
<artus> NoOova, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WYSIWYG тама тебе аж целый список
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: на чем?
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ькубунта и опенсусе последних релизов + кде 4.8.1. Ясчитаю что одинаково хорошо работают.
<artus> NoOova, и причем тут плагины на js то
<[Raiden]> есть правда масса других ньюансов, несвязанных с кде
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: каких?
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter mepis основан на дебиан
<NoOova> artus: хм и правда. я просто привык к tinymce и у меня теперь ассоциация wysiwig <=> tynimce
<shenmue> http://cs10255.userapi.com/u27619991/-14/x_99a2bda7.jpg =)
<shenmue> выгуливает
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ну, в убунте + ппа софта ощутимо больше , чем где-либо ещё. А в опенсусе есть yast и система сборки своих пакетов более простая чем  в убунте
<artus> NoOova, )) не , встраивать это одно ) если лень онлайн пользовать то можно и офлайн запользовать )
<only_you> <trollmode> лучший дистрибутив для кде - фряха :D </trollmode>
<markmx> ну чтож, вот и я
<markmx> начнем?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: мне 2 часа понадобилось что бы взять спеки из другог орпм дистра ,поправит ьи собрать пакты в обс - они теперь там всем доступны :)
<NoOova> artus: хм я вот не знаю как загуглить такое
<NoOova> короче он не должен сохранять целую страничку
<NoOova> т.е. не надо дописывать <html> <body> и стили
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: С другой стороны, то что я там собирал, в убунте есть и так.
<[v-8]_jupiter> значит kubuntu буду пробовать. мне ppa нужны. всякие caffeine,java7 oracl,tano ...
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: будут вопросы - обращайся. кедоводов тут не много )
<artus> NoOova, а проблема в чем ? вырезать все что до вокруг <body></body> )))
<[Raiden]> русскоязычных
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: как настроить сглаживание для gtk в kde?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то вырвиглазно chrome смотрится и все gtk
<artus> NoOova, вобщем бери любой какой под руку попадетцо ) а обяснить откель и до каких пор копировать можно даже ребенку 4х лет ) хотя бухи это да, похуже детей то )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: по идее оно там глобальное. только софт надо перезапускат ьпосле настройки.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Можно ли выкинуть плазму  и поставить свою панель
<[v-8]_jupiter> приложеиня всеравно запускаю через alt+f2
<rapidsp> по идее панели удалять можно
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: советую поставить с ппа  kde-gtk-config, будет расширенный диалог для настройки гтк.
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: панель такой же плазмойд как все- можно удалить, не убивая плазму
<[Raiden]> плазму выгрузить целиком или убрать из сессии тоже можно - но не делал и мног офункций потеряется
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та мне то плазма и не нужна. Зато быстрей шевелится должно
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ну вроде и так не медленно
<shenmue> эм... как то быстрота и кеды не вяжутся в одно предложение
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как думаете 12,04 рано ставить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> для дома
<shenmue> всё равно где бы не юзал чувстввуется что далековато кедам до крыски или lxde
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: диалог по alt+f2 тут в отличие от других сред модульный. Имеет настройки. Можно как калькулятор юзать или как искалку в избранном и на веб
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> [v-8]_jupiter: лучше релиза подожди
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: для меня наиболее быстрый десктоп это windows. Как то там плавней все работает. Но по работе нужно работать с linux
<shenmue> я бы опроверг но мне лень
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, так быстрый или плавный, ты уж определись то )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: как то без лагов я сказал бы. Даже если торент тянешь GUI шустрыый остается. В ubuntu на моеф машине умирает
<[Raiden]> быстрый и плавный значит красиво и без лагов )
<shenmue> запусти торренты, шару в дц+  , кодирование видео в винде и в лине. результаты плавный и быстрый сразу увидишь где будут
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332097761_2719199_52bba08c37.png - настройка кранера.
<Vidgar> Народ. на ноут поставил Убунти. На ПС винда 7. Прокси Proxy+. Как на убунти инет дать через прокси? Или хотяб дайте ссылку почить.
<Vidgar> заранее спасибки
<shenmue> как только убунту не называют =)
<shenmue> с моим ником таже проблема =(
<shenmue> !proxy
<ubuntuhelp> Многие каналы в Ubuntu IRC запрещают доступ через !proxies, такие как !TOR и ввб (Java и т.д) шлюзы, из-за большого потока мусорных сообщений. Если Вы используете mibbit, попытайтесь перезайти на канал.
<markmx> такс, все таки без вас никак, http://pastebin.com/tjVCN5L6 кто подскажет где лажа? трабл в том что прога ждет 5 сек и потом выводит строку а надо чтобы как бы выводила пошагово раз в секунду
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: если нужно без плазмы, то есть RazorQT , на его оснвое можно сделать сессию с софтом из кде, вот пример:
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0318/h_1332098010_5912844_e2cb096bd7.png
<artus> markmx, тебе показать где канал по с ? или чего у тя там
<[Raiden]> ...но на моем железе такой необходимости нет.
<markmx> на си молчат молчком
<markmx> и на кути молчат
<artus> @voice markmx
<artus> markmx, это не аргумент
<markmx> о мне плюсик дали :) лан убег
<Guest50181> это плюсик радости
<artus> ага, печенька )
<shenmue>  Guest50181 ник смени
<not_shenmue> shenmue: так лучше?
<baronos> shenmue: а нот_шенму прошел баттл тоадс, как думаешь?)
<NoOova> дабл драгон, на сеге
<shenmue> baronos думаю что нет
<NoOova> я вот проходил когда то))))
<shenmue> baronos,  что нового в гш?
<baronos> shenmue: пока тишина, но возможно в релизе можно будет включать функцию загрузки расширений от хрома в эпифани. и то это еще вилами по воде.
<Rumfo> Всем добрый вечер. Кто может помочь с настройкой(переключением) двух видеокарт на ноутбуке hp?
<Rumfo> Граждане неужели не кто не сталкивался с проблемой двух видеокарт?
<artus> неа ))) телепаты в отпуске )
<artus> да и буков у хп как силоса на ферме )
<Rumfo> g6 1002er
<artus> Rumfo, и че, всем бежать гуглить какие там карточки стоят?
<shenmue> зачем вообще в них две карты пихают ?
<shenmue> так трудно сделать одну с энергосбережением? ппц
<artus> Rumfo, http://segfault.kiev.ua/smart-questions-ru.html ида учи
<artus> *иди
<shenmue> Rumfo перевожу. спроси гугол об картах. уже инструкций полно в сети
<Rumfo> да да да
<Rumfo> только там написано что софт работает только при условии отсутствия в системе проприетарных дров
<Rumfo> а они у меня стоят
<Rumfo> по идее в ати контрол тулс должны видеокарты переключаться, но там я такой строчки не нашёл
<Rumfo> Точнее там есть.. Стоит на высокой производительности, но при этом ати контрол тулс заявляет, что работает встроенная а не дискретная
<artus> Rumfo, а ати уже научились переключать ? последнюю фразу от них я видел в виде - ждите, может быть когда нибуть появитцо в дальнейшем такая фича )))
<Vidgar> а щас заплачу
<Vidgar> я сделал это
<Vidgar> в 1 раз на убунту сел
<shenmue> мда... ати такая ати
<artus> Vidgar, номер кошелька давать? ))
<Vidgar> настрои инет буз всяких тупый гайдов
<Vidgar> пашет
<Vidgar> ппц
<Vidgar> он живой
<shenmue> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Vidgar> ой, сорри
<artus> ток это , того , то что выше ^
<artus> ))
<Vidgar> у вас в ирке я тож в 1 раз. правил всех не знаю пока
<wullikam> великое дело настроить сетку чрез нетворк манагер!
<Vidgar> мирк это моё детство. Уже лет 10 в нём не общался
<shenmue> для ирц все правила одинаковы. тема в топике и не ругатся.
<Rumfo> В смысле... Хочешь сказать мне не видать в убунту дискретной видеокарты?
<artus> shenmue, :)
<artus> Rumfo, ну или одно, или другое )) или через костыли и ребуты по очереди )
<shenmue> Vidgar мирк это программа. а ирц это ирц
<artus> вобщем ати любит твою паству )
<Vidgar> какие-то апдейты скачиваются. Учитывая, что я более 15 лет на винде сижу, Для меня апдейты это ожидание к краху чего-то в осе
<shenmue> Rumfo удали дрова
<Rumfo> Мне собственно на переключение по барабану. Мне нужно заставить работать ноут с дискретной видеокартой
<Rumfo> тоесть один раз переключить)
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: преключение какое-то было мед 2 видюх
<wullikam> Vidgar, ну дак оно так и есть, а ты на что надеялся?)
<artus> Rumfo, может таки модельку видео озвучиш?
<Rumfo> без дров совсем печально
<Vidgar> плеер мп3 не пригрывает, зараза....
<shenmue> на ати да
<Vidgar> и виснет намертво хм
<shenmue> там и с дровами печально
<wullikam> гх-м.. банши то?
<shenmue> artus просто я правила не читал этого канала тока тссс
<artus> shenmue, ну как то это не мешало ниразу вести себя в рамках ))
<Rumfo> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<artus> shenmue, а всех то правил да, топик канала и не ругатцо ))
<artus> Rumfo, каторая из них дискретная тама ?
<Sergey_IT> Rumfo, это твоя тема на форуме?
<Rumfo> да
<Rumfo> нет
<artus> кто здесь ))
<Rumfo> На форуме не отписывался
<shenmue> а читал хоть?
<Sergey_IT> Rumfo, а читал? Там подобное было
<artus> Sergey_IT, shenmue не принято нынче читать то
<Vidgar> я так понял. Если хочешь полно функциональный Убунту - держи инет шире? Сорь если туплю. Просто я нуб в данной среде
<shenmue> Vidgar оффтопики тоже без инета мало полезны
<artus> Vidgar, да вообще если хочеш чего либо нет нужен)
<Rumfo> Я пару статей читал. В одной описывается способ настройки с родными драйверами(мне вот интересно зачем), по инструкции другой у меня ни черта не получилось
<Vidgar> согласен =) любой комп на любой оси - без инете как безжизненная туша
<Rumfo> ссылку скинь я посмотрю
<artus> а шире не факт ) на том же 3g можно вполне нормально впоставить систему )) главное помнить что есть нетинстал ) и в случае чего к аптитуду ключик -R
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33385
<Rumfo> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=68694.0 - вот это тоже читал, но тема бесполезна
<artus> [Raiden], один только вопрос, когда они научат фф не перегружатцо после установки плагинов то )
<[Raiden]> отвечу за девятсот тыщ
<[Raiden]> никогда ))
<shenmue> меня всегда это в фф бесило
<Rumfo> Бог грома и молнии научи как заставить работать дискретную видеокарту
<shenmue> хочешь в инете полазит а он за обновами лезет. ипока не сделает всё фигу тебе а не пор..эээ мультики диснея
<artus> shenmue, мм, не знаю , у меня не лезет )) но что нравитцо то что на теже 30+ вкладок всего 420 метров памяти кушает )
<Rumfo> Прикольно а у меня при шести вешает систему на 3 минуты
<shenmue> у всех странность такая. работу браузера по вкладкам и оперативке измерять
<artus> ))
<artus> shenmue, просто хром гад такой на таком же количестве отедает 2 гига, а мне жаааалкоооо )))
<shenmue> а у меня удобная опера, красивая и продуманная. вот
<artus> shenmue, а так 10й фф сейчас, летает аж со свистом )
<shenmue> и почему то оперофаны никогда не парились по поводу оперативы
<artus> shenmue, в опере нет адблока вминяемого и носкрипта, посему лесом )
<baronos> скоро, очень скоро буду на мега шустром эпифани отдыхать пока вы будете с отжиранием опры с браузерами мучатся :D
<shenmue> ну это ты гонишь
<artus> shenmue, чегой ?
<Vidgar> Что такое nautilus  Убунту? Файловый менеджер?
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/27294/ уже юзаю очень давно
<artus> угу
<shenmue> есть урл фильтр который более вменяемый чем эдблок
<artus> Берём этот urlfilter.ini (адаптированный для рунета список фильтров), и этот adblock.css <--- это вминяемый ???????
<baronos> и вообще опера, а точнее её опера мини, ну или мобаил хорошо работает только на трубах :D
<shenmue> эдблок рекламы скрывает. при этом он ее грузит. если ты не знал об этом
<artus> shenmue, пример же в студию) так чтоб можно было одним счелчком добавить рекламку со странички , и тд и тп
<shenmue> в опере сразу блокируется контент сторонний
<baronos> shenmue:  у меня два одблока стоит в хроме, так что враг не пройдет ;)
<artus> shenmue, это басни закосов под хром были ))
<shenmue> урлфильтр раньше хрома появился
<artus> shenmue, а с тех пор как адблок официально под хром вышел , так что ненать
<shenmue> тем более эдблок есть и в опере если те надо
<artus> shenmue, может мне еще на уровне фаервола резать? а че, точно такая же гибкость) кудато какие то файлики ложить, ручким забивать их ))
<artus> shenmue, вот какраз те которые нирзу не офф те и скрывають только а не режуть )
<shenmue> а ну да. недоделанный браузер со сторонииим расширениями, вечной утечкой памяти это хороший выбор
<shenmue> продолжай так думать дальше
<artus> shenmue, это который недоделаный? мы про фф говорит сейчас )
<shenmue> умвр и я доволен
<shenmue> artus про фф и говорим
<baronos> тиха у меня прошивка вроде ложится :D
<artus> shenmue, фанатики такие фанатики :D
<shenmue> дада. вы это открыто признаете
<shenmue> молодцы
<Rumfo> Кто знает как заставить работать дискретную видеокарту на ноутбуке?
<wullikam> от того что ты это скажешь еще 10 раз, ничего не изменится..
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: какая карта какой ноут?
<shenmue> Rumfo разрабы ати которые любят и заботятся о своих клиентах
<[Raiden]> видимо ати
<Rumfo> hp g6 1002er     Hd 6470m
<baronos> установи "оффтопик" купи антивирус и будут работать все видеокарты
<Rumfo> Стоят дрова от ати
<artus> Rumfo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/109654/amd-radeon-6470m-not-supported-whats-next смирись )
<baronos> гыы
<shenmue> ати такая ... а чего я пишу. вы и так это знаете =)
<Rumfo> Я на буржуйском не понимаю.... тоесть вообще не как похать не заставишь?
<shenmue> Rumfo проприетарные удалить
<Rumfo> тоесть пахать
<Rumfo> да ати
<artus> ... ати выбросить, купить невидиу и наслаждатцо )
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: тут кажется есть как выключать её совсем и как на неё переключаться http://ubuntucomputing.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-run-ubuntu-linux-mint-1104-on-hp.html
<[Raiden]> придется переводить с буржуйского
<Rumfo> А смыс мне сносить проприетарные... Родны говорят намного хуже и половину функций не поддерживают
<shenmue> artus ты мне как линуксойд что ли говоришь это тип куда то что прописывать в какую то папчку? это я про блокировку в опере =)
<nextdrift> Привет
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: открытые местами хуже, но в случае с радеоном они иногда прямее работают чем блоб от амд - короче смотреть надо.
<artus> shenmue, ну не в каменном же веке то сидим ) переодически от терминала и оторватцо то хочетцо )
<nextdrift> УРА!!! НАКОНЕЦ ПОДКЛЮЧИЛСЯ :)))
<artus> @voice nextdrift
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> !caps | nextdrift
<ubuntuhelp> nextdrift: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<shenmue> хы
<nextdrift> :) ок
<Rumfo> Мда
<shenmue> Rumfo убунта тут не причем. это производитель гад
<artus> Rumfo, вобщем не свезло тебе ))
<nextdrift> Ребят... У меня идея появилась по улучшению интерфейса юнити. Ток не знаю куда именно это писать надо. Это в частности дизайна касается
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: вот ещё есть смысл почитать http://askubuntu.com/questions/2419/switching-between-graphics-cards
<shenmue> до сих пор не втыкаю зачем две видюхи в ноутах?
<artus> nextdrift, с этим на форум ) там оценят )
<[Raiden]> shenmue: экономия питалова
<artus> nextdrift, потому что тут за юнити только загнобить могут )
<Rumfo> я английским не владею
<shenmue> почему низя энергосбережение в одной карте сделать?
<nextdrift> Мне до разработчиков бы :)
<shenmue> разводят народ
<artus> Rumfo, стыдно должно быть молодой человек ) а для невладеющих есть гуглотранслятор )
<Rumfo> Потому что дешевле две впихнуть
<nextdrift> чтобы в 12.04 было добавлено по дефолту
<[Raiden]> shenmue: интел уг, на нем даже старкрафт лагает. А люди играть любят. И 2 ввидюхи в итоге компромис. От батарейки интер , от розетки радеон или нвидия.
<[Raiden]> интел*
<Rumfo> гугл транслятор переводит на непонятный мне "диалект" русского языка
<shenmue> ну это надо не дружить с головой что бы для игр ноут брать
<artus> Rumfo, ну тогда по старинке, словарик в книжном купи и темными зимними вечерами переводи )
<artus> shenmue, а берут же ))
<artus> shenmue, причем - не поиграть нормально, не поработать )
<wullikam> ладно хоть не планшеты...
<Rumfo> У меня обе ати
<artus> ибо для игры не то , для работы , 6ть кило и полтора часа без питания
<Amblnb-> Наверно ядерной батарейки? ))
<artus> wullikam, планшеты для поволятцо и посерфить\мультик посмотреть адекватнее ноута на животе ))
<artus> *а
<artus> оужс )
 * artus упс, не туда
<Rumfo> Ну пипец. С какого тогда оф сайт сам предлагает установить дрова. почему не написать что не поддерживается
<Rumfo> Я пол дня убил
<wullikam> на то и расчитано)
<shenmue> запомни на лине две беды
<shenmue> флеш и ати
<shenmue> флеша как бе больше нет
<artus> и если с флешом есче можно боротся ...
<Rumfo> Короче я так понимаю для меня единственное адэкватное решение поставить обратно винду?
<artus> дадада
<shenmue> удалить дрова
<shenmue> хотя для чего тебе проприетарные?
<artus> ...снести иксы... в консольке пофиг на драйвера )
<wullikam> :D
<Amblnb-> Просто сиди в 2Д и не парься...
<Rumfo> Без них система вообще зависала пипец как
<Rumfo> я правда не уверен в том, что это не совпадение
<wullikam> обратись в ati, скажи: я вам заплачу огромные суммы денег, пофиксите все, и сделайте что бы все работало после нажатия кнопащки: сделать зае.. сделать хорошо.
<shenmue> Rumfo xubuntu ставь и свободные дрова
<Rumfo> Ну да весело. 4 ядра 4 гига видеокарта на гиг и ставить xубунту
<shenmue> ну и что? есть системы пмомощнее а люди на опенбоксе сидят
<Rumfo> а всякие кубы рабочего стола на родных дровах работать будут?
<Rumfo> Да сколько раз говорить не могу я обратиться в ати. У них в россии поддержка не работает, а я буржуйский не знаю
<[Raiden]> чего вы шлте чела в ати всё время? :)
<artus> ну надо ж куда нить слать то)
<Rumfo> Спосибо что не на ...
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: и на открытых и на закрытых будут. Не тбудет на октрытых декодинг видеокартой работать
<Rumfo> *спасибо
<wullikam> на три буквы и шлем)
<wullikam> ati...
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> хотя из коробки и на закрытых не будет
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: гугли как-нить так: ubuntu notebook переключить видеоарту radeon
<Rumfo> Хз... Возможно у меня хотя бы будет весомый стимул выучить англ. и написать в ати как я их люблю
<Rumfo> гуглил.. всё что нашёл не работает
<[Raiden]> на русском пара статей есть. А английский доминирует в мире - это уже весомый стимул
<XVampireX> _d4vid, kak ono?
<_d4vid> super
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/ubuntu-na-noutbuke.html - вот на русском, гуглил как выше написал
<_d4vid> XVampireX, у тебя?
<XVampireX> нормаль
<_d4vid> XVampireX, а что на том канале?
<Rumfo> Важно: насколько я могу судить, vga_switcheroo не работает, если установлены проприетарные драйверы на дискретную видеокарту.
<Rumfo> Я уже читал эту статью
<XVampireX> просто тебя бы выкинули бы они там хотят толкько на английском
<_d4vid> XVampireX, yasno
<[Raiden]> Rumfo:  настрой пока как-нибудь ) Если учест ьчто 3д тут надо только для игр на движказ от 3 кваки и для композита в юнити, то хватит вообще интела.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и радеона с открытым драйвером тоже хватит. Просадка в играх будет невелика
<XVampireX> prosto hotel pomoch, no ya ne znayu naschet tovo chto ty sprashyval :P ne proveryal eto
<artus> !ru | XVampireX
<ubuntuhelp> XVampireX: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<XVampireX> я тебя тоже ненавижу
<Rumfo> Мне на игры наср... Простите как-то всёравно.... Меня скорость работы больше волнует в повседневных приложениях
<Sergey_IT> Rumfo, хватит тебе скорости
<shenmue> если скорость работы то чего тогда не доволен xfce ?
<Lex_S> радеон на открытых дровах отлично себя чувствует
<Lex_S> если крточка не древняя
<XVampireX> blyaha muha, tut ne odbny translit v ubuntu, haha
<UNIm95>  !ru | XVampireX
<ubuntuhelp> XVampireX: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<XVampireX> tipa, kyrilica
<artus> @kban --host XVampireX 86400 проветрись
<UNIm95> artus че-то у тебя по вечерам настроение плохое
<artus> UNIm95, да ниразу вроде как )
<shenmue> это он добрый
<shenmue> виш как там нулей мало?
<UNIm95> artus ты тоже меня вечером на сутки в баню отправил
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: в повседневных 1 фиг, только открытый ещё и стабильней. Можешь например нагуглить массу жалоб на артфакты в юнити и гном3 на радеонах с закрытым драйвером
<shenmue> всего два. обычно десять
<artus> UNIm95, ну ты видать уставший был )) о тебе же заботился ))
<Rumfo> Я слабо представляю что такое юнити
<UNIm95> artus заблуждаешься. тогда я наоборот выспавшийся был
<UNIm95> асейчас спать иду. всем доброй ночи
<Rumfo> Я сейчас просто на htop смотрю... У меня местами скачками нагрузки запредельные на процессор идут.. это не может быть из-за драйверов на видео?
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: Ну, в убунте теперь такая графическая среда по умолчанию, с иконками сбоку экрана
<Lex_S> врядли
<Rumfo> Графическая среда этож вроде гном?
<Lex_S> не только он
<Lex_S> их много
<Rumfo> Я понимаю что не только, я хотел сказать что юнити это вроде надстройка над гномом
<baronos> Lex_S: тебя то я сегодня искал)
<Rumfo> или я ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: не только, есть варианты. В убунте Unity http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xEBlB3n2qZQ/TUmtvCFe3KI/AAAAAAAAA_k/6zXdaGL67SI/s1600/Unity.png
<[Raiden]> А я с kde пишу
<Lex_S> Rumfo: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331126981_5345931_6d5dbc295f.png что-то подобное
<Lex_S> на шревты не смотрите)
<Lex_S> это я конфиг с генты кидал и лень было настраивать
<shenmue> какое фу
<Lex_S> baronos: чего искал то?
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: в линуксе венигрет из графических сред
<Rumfo> Я убунту года два назад ставил... тогда тоже оч сильно тормозила(комп сгорел, пришлось 10летний давности доставать), так вот два года назад убунту был удобней
<Lex_S> мне сёдня тока инет дали)
<Lex_S> сраный ростелеком
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> как там в реале?
<Lex_S> очень даже неплохо
<shenmue> серьезено? о_о
<Lex_S> правда последние два дня я плохо помню
<shenmue> ну без истории поиска в гугле трудно запомнить чем занимался
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332103233_5761496_35c0ffcf96.png - такая фигня ещё бывает. Но те у кого убунта чаще предпочитают гном или юнити - т.к. по умолчанию.
<Rumfo> А можно снести эту боковую панельку и как в винде ярлыки на раб столе держать?
<Rumfo> Это я так понимаю кде?
<Amblnb-> И антивирус поставь
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: В юнити конкретно, этот боковой док убрать нелья, есть способы перенести вниз, а иконки на столе иметь можно
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: да это кде.
<[Raiden]> возможно для ноута лучше юнити или гном3 - они полегче.
<Rumfo> так веть ноут вроде относительно мощьный
<[Raiden]> у меня просто десктоп и всеравно на батарею или жор памяти
<Rumfo> Мне на батарею чихать. ноут взял ибо часто с места на место нужно переставлять
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: ну тогда сам смотри ) начни с того что каноникал предложила ,с юнити т.е. Если не уживешся ,тогад сменишь
<Lex_S> кеды рулят
<[Raiden]> *гда
<Rumfo> это сильно сложно... Я мануал на оф сайте прочёл, там таких инструкций небыло.... Под это я понимаю откатить на то, как было до юнити
<Lex_S> мануал к чему?
<Rumfo> Я читал, что шатлворд кеды решил больше не поддерживать... Они от этого загнутся?(в смысле кубунту а не кеды)
<Rumfo> мануал к убунту
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> я честно говоря каких то сльных изменений там и не замечал
<Lex_S> у них основной упор был всегда на просто ubuntu
<Rumfo> Я перед тем как ставить, убунту и кубунту потестил на вертуалке... Кде понравился больше, но вот заявление что его больше официально каноникл поддерживать не будет испугало
<[Raiden]> а чей это шот? http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0307/h_1331126981_5345931_6d5dbc295f.png
<Lex_S> мой
<Rumfo> лекса
<Lex_S> с полуполоманной убунты
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание, на панели слева  13 значков и она забита, а потом посмотрите мой  ,с горизонтальной панелью, там трей, меню пуск, индикатор столов, 13 запускалок
<nextdrift> Ребят, а где достать кряк для бунты?
<[Raiden]> и ещё место есть
<Kyshtynbai> Тролли подтянулись
<nextdrift> вот один себя уже и выявил )
<baronos> как с сетевого интерфейса eth0 направить интернет на usb0
<nextdrift> Ясный пень что шутка
<rekcuFniarB> nextdrift: оно есть искаропки, команда sudo rm -rf /*
<nextdrift> <rekcuFniarB>, ахах )))
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: угу, не очень удобно
<Lex_S> но там дефолт ещё веселее
<Lex_S> видимо большая панель расчитана на маленькие дисплеи
<[Raiden]> именно, ифейс такой расчитан на маленкие дисплеи и необремененный колическом окон девайс. открыл чатилку в фуллскрин на планшете и всё
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> типа таво
<[Raiden]> Кстати ,в кде к экономии места пожно подойти совсм по другому. В заголовке любого окна есть в меню опция открыт ьна весб экран.
<[Raiden]> Я даже квирк или пиджин могу имет ьво весь экран, ваще без оформления или панелей
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> ну мне его и на 1366х768 15" дисплее вполне хватает
<baronos> как с сетевого интерфейса eth0 направить интернет на usb0? вопросительная интонация обратит внимание надеюсь :D
<Lex_S> а вот наглядный пример того, почему не стоит юзать бета-релизы) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0306/h_1330980829_2426378_a1391c637f.png
<[Raiden]> в общем все остальные заняты перекройкой ифейсов для экономии ) А тут просто всё что угодно может быть фуллскрин file:///media/data/Screenshots/linux_scr2012_1/kubuntu-kde4.8.1-83.png
<Rumfo> Рейден у тебя на скрине иконка виртуал писи.... Не знаешь что делать если она выдаёт  Код ошибки:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Компонент:  Console Интерфейс:  IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
<[Raiden]> Rumfo: не знаю
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: хороший линк)
<[Raiden]> лол
<Lex_S> чота у меня вгалерее одни древние скрины
<Lex_S> даже кед за этот год нет
<[Raiden]> в общем вот, окно во весь экран http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332104437_7910507_64a62a3237.png
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, наскальные?
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> не, не настолько древние
<shenmue> папирусы значит
<kaban> Всем привет
<Lex_S> утра
<kaban> :)
<kaban> У меня ночь
<Lex_S> у меня тоже
<kaban> Ребят, можете подсказать как бубунту с флешки поставить?
<kaban> если СД образ на флешку записать через какой-нить ультраисо, покатит?
<Lex_S> чрез ультраисо не прокатит
<kaban> А как нада?
<kaban> из под венды
<Lex_S> с гентой правда прокатывает
<kaban> Могу из под линуха
<[Raiden]> kaban: попробуй это http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kaban> тока вот как )
<Lex_S> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Lex_S> опередил)
<kaban> [Raiden]: благодарю :)
<kaban> Lex_S: и вас тоже :)
<kaban> Блин, сто лет irc не видел )
<Sergey_IT> kaban, там, откуда дистр качают, инструкции читал?
<kaban> Не особо если честно )
<kaban> Я скачал, ультраисой нарезал, не прокатило :D Вот решил сюды зайти, идиотских вопросов позадавать )
<shenmue> зачем флешка?
<[Raiden]> В россии инструкцию читают  что бы понять, что только что поломал.
<[Raiden]> (с)
<kaban> [Raiden]: угу
<[Raiden]> )
<kaban> shenmue: сд резать не хочется, да и нету )
<kaban> А с винча подозреваю мозгов не хватит )
<Sergey_IT> kaban, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kaban> я вообще кубунту хотел, но да ладно, потом кде прикручу
<kaban> :)
<kaban> Кстати, есть смысл x64 ставить? 4 гига оперативы
<shenmue> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=ubuntu+%D1%81+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8+windows&lr=213
<shenmue> незачто
<Sergey_IT> kaban, это твое личное дело
<shenmue> кстати так каждый второй. придумают себе проблему. потом всех достают. а потом кладут болт =)
<kaban> Тоесть разницы нету?
<Sergey_IT> откуда мы знаем?
<kaban> shenmue: дык если б мы не изобретали себе проблем, было бы скучно
<kaban> Sergey_IT: ну а я то уж тем более не знаю )
<[Raiden]> kaban: 64бит больше есть рам ,но местами быстрей. С весны по умолчанию будет предлогаться 64бит. А в 32бит версии будет по умолчанию включено пае
<[Raiden]> если надо сэкономить рам ,то можно и 32бит.
<[Raiden]> во всех остальных случаях лучше 64бит
<Sergey_IT> все зависит от задач, в данном случае
<kaban> [Raiden]: пасип ) буду пробовать 64
<Lex_S> да щам мало где меньше 2гб
<Lex_S> щас*
<shenmue> скоро райдена пробьет икота =)
<Lex_S> если не считать старые машинки
<kaban> )))
<[Raiden]> сча сделали мультиарч. Все 32бит пакеты ест ьв 64бит версии, если надо можно сделать замену или просто доставить 32бит либ.
<Lex_S> чего даже для кед вполне хватит
<[Raiden]> допустим я могу удалить 64бит мплейер и поставить 32битный
<kaban> В общем ладно, пасиба за помощь, пошел ипацца )
<Lex_S> вопрос только, зачем?
<kaban> Надеюсь скоро вернусь
<kaban> :)
<Sergey_IT> похоже не скоро
<[Raiden]> все так говорят...
<Lex_S> ипацца надо с женщиной а не с кампутером
<shenmue> любопытно вгетом скорость инета определить
<shenmue> http://paste.org.ru/?e2ebis =)
<shenmue> уж за ссылку извините. какая есть
<Hakdusha> 11
<sharikoff> Hakdusha: емае ты еще не лег спать?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> shenmue:  /bin/sh =) всех надо учитывать =) даже у кого нету баша
<Hakdusha> блин. боюсь написать "нет", а то за оффтоп в бан уйду, не?
<sharikoff> Hakdusha: не удешь если не будешь этой темы касаться
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> sharikoff  http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332107979_5163307_ba3a1f2d92.png работает
<shenmue> хотя мне оно зачем не понятно
<sharikoff> у меня в некоторых местах нету баша..
<sharikoff> есть тока sh
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> шариков наверное не в курсе, это я скрипт запостил
<Lex_S> а чё его считать-то, разве что если не безлимитка
<sharikoff> да там вроде в авторах написано
<sharikoff> я прост думал что shenmue это хорек =)
<shenmue> [Raiden] слыш чо народ говорит? накосячили вы
<shenmue> бин сш надо
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> и это уже первая строчка!!!
<shenmue> садись два
<sharikoff> =))
<[Raiden]> c sh нельзя скрипты начинать
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> у меня куча таких
<[Raiden]> почитай адванцед баш скриптиг гайд , например
<[Raiden]> а если в двух словах, то sh это симлинк на любой шелл
<[Raiden]> например в дебиане на dash
<Hakdusha> ох  я бы написал). но за дурака примут)
<[Raiden]> и если пишешь конкретно на баше, то может не работать
<[Raiden]> или ваще не так сработать, 1 част ьскрипта которая совместима отработает, а другая нет
<Lex_Sh> а чего паритесь-то? кому надо - тот переделает
<shenmue> [Raiden] тока не понял цифры то что значат?
<[Raiden]> байты
<Lex_Sh> кому не надо - у того bash
<shenmue> Входящий: 1083278305 (1.0 GB)
<sharikoff> у меня ваще http://db.tt/HLwgsJTl
<shenmue> а по мельче никак?  =))) что бы еще не понятней было. сразу число в потоке элетронов
<[Raiden]> я не парюсь, просто рассказываю о хорошем тоне написания скриптов. Правильно указывать ту оболчну, на которой предполазается выполнить. Может скрипт ваще фрибсшнику попадет - а у него sh - это точно не баш.
<[Raiden]> и в дебиане это точно не баш
<Lex_Sh> )
<sharikoff> sh есть всегда
<sharikoff> а баш не всегда
<shenmue> sharikoff сам хорек
<Lex_Sh> я вообще раньше всё это говно выносил в kdeutils-superkaramba и не юзал никаких скриптов
<sharikoff> shenmue: =))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто linuxmint использует. Как он в сравнении с ubuntu 11.10?
<sharikoff> ты так бурно обсуждал просто..
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter я использую
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: я использую в виртуалке
<shenmue> [02:19:52] lennier:  /bin/sh пишут только те кто точно знает на что указывает симлинк и новички :)
<Hakdusha> ыы
<Lex_Sh> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0522/h_1274541180_e1e9a74d45.jpg тут правда говна лишнего много
<sharikoff> для меня деревенского разницы нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> shenmue: он вылезан лучше чем ubuntu?
<shenmue> понятия не имею. я не юзаю убунту. в мяте гном шелл мэйт и циамон оболочки
<shenmue> юнити тоже есть в репах
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот я тож cinnamon проникся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но моя ubutnu 64 бит плохо уживается на 2 гб
<Lex_Sh> что ж там такое
<Lex_Sh> венда в виртуалке чтоле?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочу 32 поставить.Думаю мож сразу минт если он сразу с cinnamon
<Lex_Sh> или браузер на 50 вкладок
<[Raiden]> Я смотрел минт кде-эдишен. вложили валлпаперы и свою обновлялку. И кое где умолчальные настройки кде пределали. Апплета переключения столов нет на панели по умолчанию и т.д.
<sharikoff> Lex_Sh: а чо у тя в углу? конки?
<Lex_Sh> sharikoff: [02:19:43] <Lex_Sh> я вообще раньше всё это говно выносил в kdeutils-superkaramba и не юзал никаких скриптов
<[v-8]_jupiter> Lex_Sh: eclipse,JAVA
<[Raiden]> короче те же яйца, тольк ов профиль
<Lex_Sh> те же коньки тока в кедах
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter не сразу
<Lex_Sh> там правда немного другие конфиги
<shenmue> дефолт гном шелл
<pr0mode> всем доброй ночи
<shenmue> циамо в репах.
<sharikoff> Lex_Sh: блин.. они уже картинки умеют.. как бежит время..
<shenmue> циамонмн (блин название) в репах*
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> этому скрину года так полтора
<[Raiden]> суперкарамба скорее аналог screenlets , а коньки в кде пашут не хуже чем везде.
<shenmue> цимнмнмнмнм будем так называть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну так кто мне скажет. ubuntu или mint? буду использовать cinnamon
<Lex_Sh> когда комп ещё живой был)
<pr0mode> странно, с клиента не могу подключиться к сети freenode, а с вэбки заходит
<Lex_Sh> pr0mode: смотри лог сети
<Lex_Sh> а, вообще не подключается
<Lex_Sh> мистика
<sharikoff> Lex_Sh: было время коньки еще не умели картинки
<Lex_Sh> то не коньки)
<Lex_Sh> я ж написал, кдешная приблуда
<pr0mode> странно то, что в логах пишет "Сеть недоступна"
<sharikoff> аа
<[v-8]_jupiter> в mint чтото допиливают? по сравнению с ubuntu. Или только обои меняют?
<sharikoff> pr0mode: telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<Lex_Sh> просто взял чей-то конфиг, снёс 90% всякого говна, и вписал кучу своего говна
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter допиливают но своё
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: синнамон и апдейтилка с гуи установщиком софта свои
<kiLLRadio> !nick kiLLRadio
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick kiLLRadio'
<Lex_Sh> !nick |kiLLRadio
<ubuntuhelp> kiLLRadio: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: все остальное то же что и ubuntu?
<pr0mode> sharikoff: говорю же, unreachable, вся сеть целиком (((
<shenmue> [v-8]_jupiter репы почти одинаковые
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ну да. и репы те же кроме одного вроде, а может и все те же - склероз )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем я так понял разницы нету
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: возьми посмотри
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та не охота время тратить
<pr0mode> была мыслб что подсетку мою забанили просто,но тогда в вэбки тоже фиг зашёл бы
<Lex_Sh> лругой сервер не пробовал?
<Lex_Sh> д*
<pr0mode> пробовал
<pr0mode> там всё ок
<[Raiden]> irc.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<kiLLRadio> Доброго времени суток
<[v-8]_jupiter> ppa для mint можно юзать?
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тогда mint попробую)
<Lex_S> да что такое
<shenmue> лекс проблему себе нашел
<Lex_S> м?
<shenmue> тебю чего два тут?
<Lex_S> это мой инторнет
<Lex_S> который чтото частенько помирает
<pr0mode> Ищу irc.ubuntu.com * Соединение с chat.freenode.net (2001:19f0:feee::dead:beef:cafe) порт 6667... * Соединение невозможно. Ошибка: Сеть недоступна
<Lex_S> хорошо ещё что не три меня)
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: забавно
<[Raiden]> провадер может
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: ещё как
<[Raiden]> и ещё смучают ипв6 ип
<Lex_S> [02:35:40] Поиск сервера (chat.eu.freenode.net)... [02:35:40] У сервера есть 8 IP адресов, выбираем случайный [02:35:40] Адрес сервера 213.232.93.3
<Lex_S> у меня норм
<pr0mode> да не, пока ещё вроде айпи в4 провом выдаётся
<pr0mode> только тут рисует уже в6
<Lex_S> юзай обычные сервера
<Lex_S> какие проблемы
<[Raiden]> сделай traceroute  и спроси провайдера что за хрень )
<[Raiden]> я не знаю в общем
<Lex_Sh> ппц
<shenmue> хы
<Lex_Sh> в полночь интернет от ростелекома превращается в тыкву
<shenmue> use like gprs
<pr0mode> )))
<shenmue> для ирц пойдет
<Lex_Sh> у, это печально
<Lex_Sh> что-то после четырёх дней отсутствия тырнетом призадумался о замене для своего пятилетнего dsl500t
<Lex_Sh> а то следующий ткой сорприз может быть не по вине прова
<Lex_Sh> ю*
<Lex_Sh> судя по обсуждениям, броадкомовские чипы даже в роутерах не очень любят
<Lex_Sh> чота алекса штормит походу)
<Hakdusha> ))
<baronos> я теперь понимаю тех людей которые сталкиваются с раздачей инета в линуксе, это геморой )
<shenmue> я не понимаю тех людей для которых раздача интернета в линухе это гемморой
<Lex_Sh> прокси чтоле?
<baronos> прокси эт просто)
<Lex_Sh> правда на адееселе с мегабитным аплоадом это вообще бесполезная идея
<baronos> а вот теперь ты меня растроил)
<shenmue> baronos это все гном шелл притупил твой разум
<shenmue> привык кликать
<baronos> shenmue: да я в терминале сижу чтоб это сделать, и все в пустую)
<[Raiden]> если просто расшарить инет, то в лине это легко
<[Raiden]> 1 опция для сицтл и 1 строка для иптаблес
<shenmue> чот не доверяю пассивке на видюхе
<shenmue> надо бы куллер как то приклепать
<pr0mode> народ,а дайте мне пожалуйста айпишку irc.ubuntu.com
<shenmue> 174.143.119.91
<pr0mode> спс
<pr0mode> во как )))
<pr0mode> крч фиг знает с какого перепуга но все айпишки начали принимать форму v6 ...
<Lex_Sh> а ipv6 нет у прова?
<Lex_Sh> попробуй 2001:6b0:e:2018::172:6667
<pr0mode> неа,
<Lex_Sh> странно
<shenmue> ping: unknown host 2001:6b0:e:2018::172:6667
<pr0mode> так всё уже, нахалом вбил айпишку v4 и пустило
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> хм
<artus> linux
<[Raiden]> полтерГейтс
<pr0mode> причём тут Гейтс?
<[Raiden]> ну его дух ходит и всё портит )
<[Raiden]> да в общем старая шутка
<pr0mode> эхх,теперь пол ночи не смогу уснуть, будудумать какого фига так получилось
<pr0mode> и руки будут чесаться докопаться до правды
<openvoid> Гейтс ещё сам ходит, без духа :)
<pr0mode> ладно, всем спасибо за моральную поддержку, пойду подрыхну пару часов )))
<Lex_Sh> чота инет совсем сдулся
<Lex_S> [03:17:51] <shenmue> ping: unknown host 2001:6b0:e:2018::172:6667
<Lex_S> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332113697_2640101_6f1b3127fd.jpeg
<sharikoff> днсы надо тоже bgd6
<sharikoff> ip v 6
<Lex_S> ы
<Lex_S> мои 14 мегабит теперь 17
<Lex_S> наверно поэтому инет так колбасит
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-11
<jey_patronum> У меня не раскрывается только из одинарных. Из двойных считывается значение
<[Raiden]> переменнйо - да, а маска для файлов и в двойных не раскорется
<[Raiden]> xchat 2.4.5 или старше  +- миллион версий.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как нас много. 8-я Марта страшный зверь
<Kyshtynbai>  а где люди-то? Канал полупустой.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> их 8-я Марта покарала
<Hanno4ka> zzz
<andrex> Hanno4ka, не спи замерзнеш!
<Hanno4ka> а меня любовь греет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну наконец то
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: это ты о чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты любофф нашла
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: вообще-то я ее уже давно нашла ;)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<teddyp1cker> http://www.connare.com/whycomic.htm
<teddyp1cker> жалко чувака)
<bosyi> штп
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/171861/
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> как в дебиане обновить gcc?
<NoOova> он говорит что для сбоорки ему нужно mpr и ещё пару пакетов
<NoOova> которыъ нету в репах
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<NoOova> мдэ... походу я понял как
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: может поделишься?
<|rapidsp|> оппа, а где народ?
<|rapidsp|> массовый вынос серверов или нас в натуре так мало? :)
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: а ты только сегодня заметил? до обеда (по моему времени) тут тихо всегда
<|rapidsp|> ну 33 вижу впервые. у меня еще никогда список юзеров не был без скроллинга :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу.утром 26 висело
<SergeyIT> это Ханна всех разогнала
<Hanno4ka> да какая разница? нивсе-равно все трупы
<Hanno4ka> * они все-равно все трупы
<Hanno4ka> я сижу тут очень много, все свое рабочее время - 80% из них за это время ни одной буковки не написали)
<mdma> че ж сразу трупы то, может просто читатели
<|rapidsp|> )
<Hanno4ka> угу, читают пустоту?
<mdma> ну если наычать писать для себя то это уже шизофрения...
<mdma> *начать
<SergeyIT> это просто сотрудник определенных служб ... наблюдают
<Hanno4ka> ну почему же? я именно так и делаю) пишу для себя любимой))
<|rapidsp|> мама... куда я попал...
<SergeyIT> влип )
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: мамочка тебе не поможет... АХАХА!!!!
<|rapidsp|> что это за шум там на лестнице? (С) )))
<Hanno4ka> а я вот себе на праздник сделала подарок
<Hanno4ka> купила ферари - черную с красными полосками))
<|rapidsp|> немая сцена...
<Hanno4ka> вот такая http://www.logitech.com/ru-ru/product/wireless-mouse-m525?crid=7
<Hanno4ka> ))
<SergeyIT> теперь бензину не напасешься
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: там написано работает годами
<SergeyIT> *Срок службы батареек зависит от режима использования и условий работы.
<Hanno4ka> угу, заявлено до 3 лет, гарантия - 2 года)) я могу придти с притензиями мол, какого .... батарейки сели)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну как всегда обманул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на батарейки и прочую периферию гарантии обычно нет
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а тебя с сносочку тыкнут - нечего быстро гонять
<SergeyIT> с = в
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: куда меня тыкнут? Оо
<Hanno4ka> вы, парни, нереально странно разговариваете...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: [13:11]	SergeyIT: с = в в тебя тыкнут
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, * - показаны сноски в тексте и там написано самое главное ;)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: в святая святых тыкать вам надо (створки двер в ворота рая)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> чё?
 * Hanno4ka лучше пойдет чайку попьет...
<baronos> Символично так проснулся в 13:04, загрузился в 13.04 :)
<Hanno4ka> боже, как мне сегодня лень работать
<Hanno4ka> а мне тут кщк пытаются подогнать курсач сделать
<baronos> дочь моя, освобождаю от труда тебя сего дня!
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а ты не мой пм((
<baronos> Hanno4ka: зачем тогда упоминаешь меня в суе? "Hanno4ka | боже, как мне сегодня лень работать"
<Hanno4ka> baronos: в чём я тебя упоминаю? и вообще- я про тебя ничего не говорила.. или у тебя замашки?
<baronos> странная ты :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: пф... кто бы говорил...
<Hanno4ka> это как мне как-то прислали картинку - "да ты извращенец! блин, но я ведь тоже..."
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<mdma> когда коту нечего делать....
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus ....хмм
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<mdma> упоролась?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !опа
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выкиньте ее
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> ctrl-C
<Hanno4ka> хм...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ты явно не чайку попила...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> томозит
<Hanno4ka> прикольно так)
<Hanno4ka> пойду кофейку попью, что-ли...
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: куда это ты ходил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> либру офис обновлял. установщику понадобилось окно миранды закрыть
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: скучный ответ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему ответ должен быть веселым
<Hanno4ka> ну чтобы веселее было
<|rapidsp|> че вы тут фулюганите
<baronos> Hanno4ka: вот так вот мучай его /msg ubuntuhelp пинг
<Hanno4ka> о, ОН дал добро)))
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опять!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<baronos> !op | Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<mva> @kick Hanno4ka
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спим дальше
<tagezi> да лучше спать чем флудить
<SergeyIT> это она спала и храпела пинг - пинг - пинг... а систему ASR не отключила
<andrex> это она ухом 5 кнопок зажала
<andrex> большое ухо однако
<Hanno4ka> мдя... ранье тут было веселее... стареете...
<andrex> !askthebot > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
 * Hanno4ka теперь тоже трупик...
<adminn> существует ли какой-нибудь легковесный софт для тайм-логгинга, с экспортом статистики?
<iFalkorr> тактактак
<iFalkorr> а вот и 13.04
<adminn> ох, уже март :С
<andrex> скорее бы 14.4))
<Hanno4ka> скорее бы домой...
<baronos> iFalkorr таки добрался до бука :)
<iFalkorr> нуууу
<iFalkorr> мне было скучно:)а спать не получается изза простуды
<iFalkorr> ну пока ниче так
<iFalkorr> работает
<iFalkorr> и пока отзывчивей, чем 12.04
<iFalkorr> о. появился OCD индикатор изменения яркости экрана
<iFalkorr> не видел его с 9.10
<baronos> iFalkorr: у меня в 13.04 все работает нат буке. и хибернейты и яркость) и быстрый однако)
<iFalkorr> а вот и первый баг
<iFalkorr> хехе. быстро
<baronos> какой
<Hanno4ka> а чё, уже вышла? так еще март только..
<baronos> она каждый день выходит
<Hanno4ka> а я дкмала 4 и 10 месяца...
<baronos> это релизы
<only_you> посоны, всем unity и ubuntu в целом на Qt
<baronos> мне кажется настроек де от этого бльше не будет.
<iFalkorr> да вот эти их новые оверлей кнопки выключения и перезагрузки в стиле даша
<iFalkorr> при попытке вызова выбора выключения или перезагрузки - перезагрузило не спрашивая
<iFalkorr> мож разово. но пока лень проверять
<baronos> хыхы, а я еще не обновился :)
<iFalkorr> @seen lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> lorgus was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 3 weeks, 4 days, 20 hours, 43 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <Lorgus> ну щас еще раз попробую ребут
<SergeyIT> ))
<baronos> и не вернулся :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: увидишь лоргуса - кажи ему дело есть
<iFalkorr> срочное
<iFalkorr> а то я могу и не заметить
<baronos> iFalkorr: оки
<iFalkorr> пойду в душ
<baronos> когда линза открыта, тормозит видео :)
<baronos> именно в том месте где линза :)
<iFalkorr> это актив блюр
<iFalkorr> поставь статик или ноублюр
<baronos> да это не критично, просто обратил внимание пока искал че запустить :)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а ты в душе? с ноутом? мммм....
<baronos> это телефон с andchat и голосовым управлении ;)
<baronos> ем*
<baronos> Hanno4ka: очень удобно, пришло сообщение бот зачитал его, потом говоришь телефону сообщение и он начинает записывать, оптом сказал ему отправить и все :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а что ты ешь?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: i eat only google
 * baronos убрал сотовый телефоны, и другие металлические детали, чтоб молнией не ударило.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: это тебя не спасет от гнева зевса)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: Бог Бога не боится, а вот из мортал комбат молнемускатель действительно страшный :D
<Hanno4ka> а кто там молнии _мускает_ ? ))))
<artus> утра
<Hanno4ka> baronos: бог бога не боится? ну-ну... скажи это тем, кто запечатал Шилен...
<andrex> artus, [Raiden] здравствуйте дяденьки)
<artus> Hanno4ka, смотрю пожалел тебя мва )
<Hanno4ka> а главное что? а главное то, что мы тут совершенно нипричем(с)
<artus> andrex, почему не играеш? )))
<Hanno4ka> artus: это ты о чем?
<artus> да так, о птичках )
<andrex> artus, лень
<artus> andrex, от жеж ленивое создание
<andrex> ну нет, я решил 1сбитрикс пощупать...
<andrex> а то чегойто говорят что няшка, тока пока мне не нравится, базу создавало минуты 3
<baronos>  /boot должен быть ext3?
<artus> бут должен быть корень
<andrex> а пофиг
<baronos> а вот че то без него бтрфс не ставится
<artus> а ты себе все геморой ищеш? ))
<baronos> угу :D
<SergeyIT> ставь на телефон
<baronos> на телефоне и так не все гладко :)
<artus> а нафига тебе система на бтр? выдели раздел под помойку и на нем играйся
<artus> нафига тебе реплицировать и остальные извраты с корнем то
<baronos> ты умеешь уговаривать
<[Raiden]> смотря о чем баронос говорит. Он постоянно смотрит всякий хлам , помимо убунты.  В убунте бут можно хранить на бтрфс, включая бтрфс со сжатием.
<[Raiden]> Никакой отдельынй не нужен.
<baronos> меня одно слово реплицировать уговорило :)
<artus> а нааафига совать вообще систему бтр? там какой то мегапрофит должен быть?
<Hanno4ka> звучит то как - БТР )))
<[Raiden]> онлайн дефраг, снапшоты, сжатие. - это если не углубляться.
<artus> угу, без сжатия корня и дефрага ну прям жизни нет) а главное оно же релиз наверно, оно же мегастабильно ))
<[Raiden]> Без чего ты можешь жить или не жить - это другой вопрос. Я овтечал только про бтрфс ))
<artus> ну можно же и на фат вкорячить рут , тоже может быть ответом на то то , или на мой вопрос а нафига рут на бтр ты не отвечал и не ответиш? ))
<[Raiden]> Некоотрые использую де где фм не умеет создавать файлы и говорят что это самое комфортное что у них было. Так что лучше ограничится описанием,  без вкусовых споров.
<baronos> мною овладел изврат наката убунту таблет на дройд х86
<artus> рейден, я ж конкретный вопрос задал, в чем смысл бытия и стоит ли систему вообще совать на бтр или рано или позно огребеш проблем, а ты опять все в стиле файликов в папочках создавать
<baronos> таймаут
<stonedmind> Здарова, ребята. У кого на Ivy Bridge фризы есть?
<artus> кто такой Ivy Bridge ?
<stonedmind> Ну поколение Intel
<artus> поколение пепси знаю, поколение интел - незнаю )
<andrex> у кого оно есть вообще)
<andrex> это поколение
<Hanno4ka> artus: я отвечу на твой вопрос )))
<[Raiden]> artus: Твоя манера спрашивать как бы говорит что тебе всё это не надо.  Так что просто не будем говорить о ненужном :) Пусть пользую те , кому надо.
<stonedmind> Ну как.. у кого проц Intel 3***
<Hanno4ka> [11.03.13 17:08] <artus> рейден, я ж конкретный вопрос задал, в чем смысл бытия и стоит ли систему вообще совать на бтр или рано или позно огребеш проблем, а ты опять все в стиле файликов в папочках создавать
<Hanno4ka> artus: 42
<[Raiden]> +1
<stonedmind> Для справки: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivy_Bridge
<artus> [Raiden], моя манаре спрашивать говорит о том что мне интересно живо ли оно будет в конце, а не просто почесать язык на предмет что тут все не так как в моих любимых ext4 или подставить нужное
<Hanno4ka> stonedmind: а что такое intel?
<stonedmind> Hanno4ka: да ладно тебе :(
<[Raiden]> 18:04:31] [artus]угу, без сжатия корня и дефрага ну прям жизни нет) а главное оно же релиз наверно, оно же мегастабильно ))
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не так - int el - переменная elтипа int
<artus> [Raiden], ну да, оно мегастабильно? без сжатия непрожить корня то?
<Hanno4ka> stonedmind: ну... я всегда думала, что это графика какая-то - мне так говорили
<artus> рейден, у тебя проблемы с чтением вопросов? или с эи пониманием ? )))
<baronos> stonedmind: тебе будет проще спросить на #ubuntu канале, там пользователей больше. А вообще можно попробовать ядро 3,8.
<[Raiden]> Так и быть отвечу. Сжатие экономит место + есть теория ускорения  за счет того что надо читать меньше блоков. А снапшоты конкретно на корне, дают например моментально откатить устанвоку пакетов.
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: el++;
<stonedmind> baronos: ктстати так и сделал уже
<artus> [Raiden], на чем место экономить? система  занимает 2-4 гига , снапшоты стоят того что бтр вдруг вообще нафиг покрашитцо?
<baronos> вот и славно :)
<[Raiden]> ну а онлайн дефраг позволяет убирать фрагменты на работающей системе, без размаунта, как в винде т.е.
<stonedmind> <Hanno4ka>ну граыика тоже и процессор
<artus> ммм, я вот чето как то лет 5 не фрагментирую и вроде ниче, жить можно )
<artus> *де
<baronos> stonedmind: попробуй mesa 9.1 и ядро 3,8 там много работы по интелу было.
<[Raiden]> 1. Система занимает у васех по разному. дефолт возможно занимает 2.4 гига. 2. я нигде не утверждал что оно мегастабильно. У меня нету аппаратуры и времени что бы ответить на это.
<Hanno4ka> дефрагментация в убунту? не, не слышал...
<[Raiden]> но на моём компе пока не осыпалось
<Hanno4ka> stonedmind: ммм... как интересно...
<artus> месяца 2 уже стоит?
<[Raiden]> с октября
<artus> ну я б для напотестить для начала всяко отдельным разделом сделал, ато мало ли чего
<stonedmind> baronos: спасибо за внятный ответ :)
<[Raiden]> Это как хотите. бтрфс вообще не обязательно смотреть. Я просот отвечал на вопросы.
<artus> ммм, если я правельно понимаю - Ivy Bridge это хардварные плюшки , так ?
<[Raiden]> stonedmind: в сулчае с интел есть смысл иметь наиболее свежий драйвер и ядро и ещё прочитать про опции драйвера дял xorg.conf , их может быть не мало и часть так или иначе может влиять на работу.
<[Raiden]> Я всё ещё считаю что нвидия больше подходит. Хотя это мнение можно не учитывать.
<stonedmind> artus: ну это поколение процессоров Intel, ранее был Sandy Bridge, сейчас айви, на подходе хасвел
<stonedmind> [Raiden]: надо ковырять значит.. а то много нюансов.
<artus> stonedmind, я к тому что это все апаратные приколюхи, вещь в себе так сказать, и работает оно или нет , зависит от того понимает ли биос , посему причем тут ядра, линуксы , венды, оно и так будет работать ))
<[Raiden]> stonedmind: Если ваще вопрос про видео был ) не все иви бриджи с видео ,поэтмоу твой вопрос кривоват.
<artus> это ж не гипертрединг какой то в конце то концов
<artus> а видео это видео, оно отдельно так сказать
<[Raiden]> если не про видео, то надо смотреть что происходит во время фризов. В каком-нить  списке процессов. Может чего-то съело весь проц.
<[Raiden]> Тут я должен заметить, что многие идут использовать линукс услышав легенды о безпроблемной работе. Но реально выжрать всю рам или весь проц - встречается не редко :) А слухи о стабильности от того, что словом линукс называют очень широкой разб
<[Raiden]> рос софта и ос.
<[Raiden]> ой, много текста )
<stonedmind> [Raiden]: да нет, у меня просто иногда фризит систему. Где и что смотреть я не знаю. В систем логи заглядывал, но я не особо смышлен. Еще если установить стим, то вообще жесть, дольше пары минут ноутбук не работает и во фриз. Еще фриз получаю, если качаю тр
<stonedmind> ансмишеном много раздач на внешний винт (Disk IO?)
<[Raiden]> ну да, может быть дело в ио
<artus> дык на внешний же
<artus> stonedmind, бунта какая 7
<stonedmind> artus: 12.10
<artus> кто то уже жаловался на фризы 12.10
<stonedmind> на ноуте ssd
<artus> так что тут тики могут быть нюансы с бунтой
<stonedmind> если делу поможет. Могу точные ттх сказать
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/a/a/9/1/efa62df48ec117a3cd76c84b01e.jpg
<[Raiden]> stonedmind: ну в общем лвоить надо как-то либо процессы либо ио )
<[Raiden]> htop , iotop ожни из популярных решений у гномоводов.
<stonedmind> [Raiden]: ясно. Спасибо. Сегодня вечером буду логи смотреть опять.
<stonedmind> htop использую.. iotop сегодня гляну
<baronos> artus: ты же альсой пользуешься, в каких конфигах она хранит уровни звука ну или как то узнать почему звук хрипит исходящий?
<baronos> усе, вопрос снят :)
<Hanno4ka> и как всегда - столкнулся с такой же проблемой? догадайся сам! я ведь тоже мучался в поисках ответа...
<[Raiden]> горячая вода http://img11.nnm.ru/6/5/f/c/8/194392319b9f22e45e7cfca1ab0.jpg
<andrex> с другой стороны такаяже конструкция только с озотом, топо холодная вода)
<andrex> надо теплую вырубаеш всю эту ерунду и пользуеш
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Видел такой же, сделанный из сковородки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Поосторожней со стимом :) http://www.computerra.ru/58677/posle-shesti-let-nepreryivnoy-igryi-v-onlayne-kitaets-odichal-i-brosaetsya-na-lyudey/
<andrex> мнеб часов 6 непрерывно поиграть, да он монстр
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Заметьте, в статье ни слова про стим ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ой, чего-то не то нажал
<Nor8> Так что косоглазый красноглазил, простите за каламбур,  в какой-нибудь аналог линейки
<andrex> да наверно про стим в лине, получится эфект когда ссср развалилсо и все поперлись за границу
<Hanno4ka> да нужно просто перестать его кормить - он или сдохнет с голодухи или пойдет работать\бутылки собирать на худой конец
<andrex> нет на бутылках он не заработает, просто таких там много)
<Nor8> Hanno4ka: Так он с игр кормится, с таким онлайном он там весь лут зафармил )))
<Hanno4ka> ну, если он вполне самодостаточен - оставьте в покое
<artus> baronos, кстати хрип альсы в скайпе лечитцо правкой удева
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyNDI
<astrobeglec> Чего то народу маловато... Спят наверное все...
<teddyp1cker> кто с работы, кто с учебы вернулся - настало время еды и отдыха)
<teddyp1cker> кто то только сел работать ;)
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрю , спс.
<[Raiden]> Я личн оне жду много именно от плазмы. Текущая покрывает мои потребности.
<artus> какая двойствення у тебя натура, как гномоводам хватает наутилуса так тебе файлики резко приспичило, хоть ты им и не пользуешся, а как плазма - так резко многого не ждеш и покрывает твои потребности))
<tagezi> artus, пора скилы прокачивать, агриться перестал )
<artus> :)
<artus> он там чето кастует страшное небось )
<[Raiden]> Плазма штука очень широкая, горазо шире чем просто иконки и фон на столе в гноме.
<artus> к чему это?
<artus> или ты генерируеш рандомно текст к выборочному слову? ))
<[Raiden]> к твоей фразе о двоякости
<artus> ты целиком то прочитай мое предложение )
<[Raiden]> Мне не то что бы приспичило. Просто файловый менеджер по дефолту, по факту ,по своему назначению должен уметь помимо прочего создавать файлы.
<artus> недолжен
<[Raiden]> и да , я этим пользуюсь.
<artus> и кому какое дело чем ты поьзуешся? если ты на кедах сидиш )
<[Raiden]> Все мои умеют.
<artus> и что?
<tagezi> http://www.gazeta.spb.ru/1099154-0/
<[Raiden]> Тебе наверное есть дело, если ты мне пишешь )
<artus> tagezi, баян 2х недельной давности
<[Raiden]> Можно подумать чот этот разговор я завёл.
<artus> вобщем ушол на щапасной путь :)
<tagezi> artus, он только 2 дня как выволился )
<artus> *з
<artus> tagezi, да нифига, по крайней мере это видео и фотки недели 2 тому на япе были
<artus> хотя газеты такие газеты ))
<tagezi> artus, вилио - это на набережной макарова )) 11 февраля )
<tagezi> видио*
<artus> так они для антуража и накрутки суют чтоль? )
<[Raiden]> любой ребёнок знает что можно создать файл открыв фм или сделав пкм настоле. А потом этот ребёнок попадёт в гном3. И мы опять останемся с 2% десктопов.
<artus> народ, а шаровую молнию видел кто нить?
<tagezi> не
<artus> [Raiden], какой любой ребенок? зачем создавать бесмысленные файлы?
<artus> ты не обообщай
<tagezi> дитей в компы пускать нельзя ))
<artus> [Raiden], и да, чето твои кеды как то ну нифига 10% десктопов не нарисовали, ога ))
<[Raiden]> Кеды тоже много не завоевали, но у меня есть теория что завоевали большую часть того что попадает в % от линукс-десктопов. Многие в РФ например выросли юзая мандрейк и сусе. И т.д. И могли бы завоевать немного больше, если бы гном не был частью гн
<[Raiden]> у. И конечно же обязательно завоюют больше чем сча, если будут развиваться. Т.к .с переходом с гном2 на гном3, конкурентов практически не осталось в рамк
<[Raiden]> ах этой ос
<artus> а на любой вопрос от тебя только теории )) )
<artus> юнити уже на телефоны полезла, а кеды все теории разводят ))
<[Raiden]> ок, отвечаю. Зачем создавать бессмысленные файлы - я тоже не знаю. Их нужно создавать осмысленно и иметь среду котоаря помогает их создавать. Мне же вчера посоветовали читать man touch , что бы в гноме создать файл. ))
<[Raiden]> Ты меня заставляеш ьписать очевидные вещи
<artus> ты так и не ответил зачем создавать бесмысленные файлы) если писать в него то открываеш редактор , пишеш, сохраняеш, где тут очевидность в бессмысленных действиях? ))
<artus> да и то тач нужен при ваяни скриптов , чтоб было куда писать если что, нафига в иксах пустые файлы? ))
<artus> чисто вендопривычка, как и засирать рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> Это у тебя они пустые, а прочих люедй - это шаблоны )
<artus> ясно, зомби )
<[Raiden]> или пустые только какой-то момент времени
<artus> как может пустой файл быть шаблоном? шаблоном чего? пустоты ? энтропии?
<[Raiden]> Если рассуждать как ты, то пустые папки тоже никчему. Зачем их тогда уметь создавать в фм?
<[Raiden]> я думаю в к 4.0 гнома это надо пофиксить
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> что значит папки, с них ты складываеш остальной мусор, ты там грибов обелся чтоль? у тебя есть другой вариант сортировки данных по каталогам окромя как создание оных?
<[Raiden]> В общем инновации рулят, даёшь больше софта котоырй делает - ничего.
<artus> ну давай же, пример сортировки по каталогам без создания оных в студию
<artus> а ты все ручником перевода стрелок как заведенный дергаеш )
<[Raiden]> друг мой, а зачем тебе сортировка, тебе дают уже 3-5 папок по умолчанию, туда и сортируй.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> алдно, пойду картошечки почищу ) ты всеравно слоупочиш ))
<[Raiden]> Верно, я начал рассуждать как ты - слоупочить.
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пока он ушел, я вам расскажу 1 пример. Допустим вы ходите создать одф. Вы идёте в даш или пуск, пускаете офис, пишете что хотите. Потом в диалоге сохранения сохряете где хотите.
<[Raiden]> а вместо этого всег оможно просто создать файл-шаблон по пкм и 2 раза кликнуть по нему. файл уже будет где вам надо, с нужным именем и сразу откоертся приложение, без поиска в даше.
<Kyshtynbai> Лично я такую фичу не использую ).
<tagezi> я тоже.. у меня врайт быстрее открыть )
<artus> а не проще тыцнуть на врайтер и писать, а потом уже сохраняй куда хош?
<artus> или ты отмазки ниочем можеш вещать толкько когда меня нет?
<tagezi> хотя если быть честным до конца, то раньше я использовал это, пока не перешёл на кде, на кде отучился, незачем так долго всё это делать
<artus> ты так про альтернативные пути создания каталогов и не расказал )
<[Raiden]> Ну а я бывает использую. И если предположить что пользователей пк всего в мире 3. Вы двое и я . То гном уже получается подойдёт только для  трети пользоватей. А ведь это не единсвенынй его недостаток. Это просто последний коотырй я увидел на данн
<[Raiden]> ый момент.
<artus> и зовуд тебя гриб, и тебе 79 лет :D
<artus> ты же сам вещаеш про новые технологии, про даш, и продолжаеш цеплятцо за привычки 90х
<[Raiden]> просот бывают ситуации когда не актуально искать программу для создания файла. Допустим перед вами фм и вы уже там где вам надо. Сворачивать ег ои использовать непосредсвенно редактор или офис и т.д. - потеря времени.
<artus> кого сворачиать? зачем?
<artus> в линуксах на сколько я помню в любом фм авторанов натыкано по всем углам
<[Raiden]> ну не сворачивать, так всеравно уйдёт из фокуса, т.к. надо кликнуть по панели или по дашу ) Например )
<artus> хотя может в ваших кедах да, пока найдеш в меню , пока откроеш)
<[Raiden]> и потом придётся использовать диалог сохранения  при октрытом фм )
<artus> ага, 1н клик всяко хуже 2х , дада, потеря времени)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, как думаешь, кого из нас он не посчитал? )
<artus> tagezi, главное что он себя посчитал)
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: лично меня не раздражает). Ну нравяцца человеку кеды.
<artus> да пусть нравятцо, лиж бы ему хорошо было )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ну мне они тоже нравяться, я сижу на них и писаю от радости кипятком.. почти )
<[Raiden]> В общем ожидайте новых фич котоыре вы не используете. Но не потому, что вас не научили или вы не привыкли. А потому что их не будет как сейчас нету тех коотыре успели удалить\не реализвать :) Желаю удачи )
<artus> ааа, как мне жить то, без новых фич :'(
<[Raiden]> Верно, суть хорешго де в том что бы дыло хорошо ,причем максимальному количеству людей )
<artus> мне ж не будет чем занятцо жаркими летними вечерами, а так бы чидел, фичи разглядывал )
<[Raiden]> И поэтому пуст ьбудет что угодно, лиж бы мне было хорошо.  А там где мне не хорошо - я там находиться не буду.
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут максимальное количество людей? комунист штоле?
<artus> а тебя никто и не зовет ))
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю как с тобой общаться. Твои вопросы слишком простые, на уровне детского сада. От количества пользователей зависит поддержка и процент рынка и процент разработчиков тоже.
<[Raiden]> Как ты мог дожить до столких лет и не понять этого? :)
<artus> дык ты ниодного ответа на простые вопросы адекватного не дал, все кругами ходиш и отмазываеешся, как же тебе сложные то вопросы задавать можно
<[Raiden]> Да и вообще, в чем суть написания де , которое не стремится завоевать пользователя?
<teddyp1cker> ладно поставлю безаппеялциооную точку в этом вопросе - кеды как цельное де на голову лучше всего что есть
<artus> хотя знаю, на сложный вопрос у тебя ответ один, у меня в кедах этого нет - ищите сами
<[Raiden]> это уже не де, а ьессмысленаня аркада
<[Raiden]> б*
<teddyp1cker> http://www.computerra.ru/58357/radiohead-thom-york-pokayaniye/ а вот это очень хорошая статья
<[Raiden]> Кде не является лучшим де из возможных. Оно просто наиболее направлено на конечного юзера ,любого, чем другие которые дожили до сего дня. И я готов буду его ругать , когда появится что-то , что сможет его перекрыть своим удобством и функционало
<[Raiden]> м :)
<Kyshtynbai> у меня кстати есть меню создать файл о_О http://techpriest.ru/images/create.png .
<[Raiden]> Сча могу только ругать за то , что реализовано далеко не всё что можно было бы.
<[Raiden]> и за некоторую нестабильность
<artus> тебе реально занятцо больше нечем окромя как де ругать?
<astrobeglec> Похоже новый холивар нарисовался: "нужна ли функция создания пустых файлов".
<artus> каакой же ты нещасный человек )
<[Raiden]> У меня были планы, отличные от писанины этого. Но т.к. ты задаёш ьмне вопросы. То я пытаюсь на них отвечать.
<artus> все, не буду тебя отвлекать)
<[Raiden]> Если ты не понимаешь зачем нужна популярность и количество юзеров. То должен же кто-то тебе это обьяснить. Не знаю почему другие молчат. Поэтмоу приходится мне.
<astrobeglec> [Raiden] - на случай "реализовано далеко не все" есть man и gcc. Тут недавно консольную игрушку написал и похоже мой ноутбук становится детским :(((
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну есть, но это не входит в мои интересы. Кстати, хорошо что  авторы проекта , котоырй я не буду уже называть, не пишут компиляторы. :)  А то оказалось бы что половина функций именн оим не нужна ,а значит и никому.
<astrobeglec> Кстати. "удобно тебе" != "удобно всем". Я например в основном dwm и awesome пользую. Ну еще e16, и иногда Гном. Ну и что что пользователей данных DE мало? Мне удобно, я пользуюсь. а насчет функций...
<astrobeglec> сравни размер Open/Libre Office и продукта MS.
<[Raiden]> Я не запрещаю как бы. Люди разные есть. ) Я и сам е16 использовал продолжительное время. И не только )
<astrobeglec> Пользуемый функционал примерно одинаков, а вот мелкомягкий софт в 6 раз "толще". Там много функций которые никому не нужны, а место занимают.
<tagezi> astrobeglec, говори за себя
<[Raiden]> Размеры сложно сравнивать. СРавни например хотя бы сравку в мсо и  в либре )
<astrobeglec> Не пользую.
<astrobeglec> Справку в смысле.
<[Raiden]> да и есть более важные вещи чем размер. Т.к. носители уже давно таких размеров. Что для большинсва людей совершенн оен важно сколько весит офис.
<[Raiden]> я уверен что 90% даже точно не знают сколько он весит, или 99.
<tagezi> да там функций навалом, которых в ло до сих пор догнать не могут, приходиться писать их отдельно
<astrobeglec> Если установлен только офис, то да. А когда установлено 3610 пакетов "на все случаи жизни", то размер имеет очень существеное значение.
<[Raiden]> кстати больше половиный функций в офисных пакетах всем не нужны.  Но они существуют т.к. это приложение создано для разных задач и разных людей.
<astrobeglec> Блин, у меня более 10% пакетов из официальных реп установлено...
<astrobeglec> А в ирке сижу из weechat, просматривая почту в mutt и гугля новости попеременно в elinks и w3m. При этом смотрю в консоль на статус wvdial... Я извращенец?
<astrobeglec> Но не тот который зеленый змий.
<[Raiden]> Нет, наверное. вичат хороший клиент. Но я дуамю ты этим переболеешь , а возможно и не заболел бы, если бы на гтк был по настоящему хороший ирк клиент )
<[Raiden]> в общем я пользовался всем этим тоже, только вместо елинкс -lynx
<astrobeglec> Тоже пользовал в свое время. Кстати GUI качалки сравнимой по функционалу с wget до сих пор не написали... Символизирует...
<astrobeglec> tagezi, я за себя и говорю. Каждый имеет свои навыки работы и привчный софт.
<astrobeglec> sneres - определись, ты или заходишь или выходишь...
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно была d4x , примерно как регет или флэшгет.
<astrobeglec> Не застал, пойду в Яндекс прогуляюсь...
<astrobeglec> Кстати, а народ еще помнит как через telnet интернет странички смотреть или почту читать?
<teddyp1cker> года 3 назад умел
<teddyp1cker> в универе по какому-то дебильному предметы была такая лаба)
<astrobeglec> Яндекс подсазывает, что d4x слегка загнулся... Ради интереса ставлю gwget... Спасибо teddyp1cker, не один я тут такой...
<artus> astrobeglec, а учитывая что вгет сливает арии, то и говорить неочем )
<astrobeglec> artus поподробнее пожалуйста...
<astrobeglec> Ария == aria2c ?
<artus> многовоточность, кушает от прямых линков до торентов и магнетов , очеловечивает непрямые линки , и тд и тп
<artus> ога , она
<artus> вроде как даже умеет тянуть торенты последовательными кусками , но я не заморачивался в подборе опций
<artus> astrobeglec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605354/ хватает для всего
<astrobeglec> Для торентов я rtorrent пользую. Хотя судя по всему маны я в свое время не дочитал...
<artus> ну иногда надо просто быстро вытянуть что либо стримящееся торентами, дергать торентокачалку избыточно
<artus> хотя для тотальных качаний у меня куторент
<artus> который битт
<astrobeglec> он же... :) Да, часто бывает, что на одну либу десяток интерфейсов...
<[Raiden]> любителям консольных качалок  http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/firefox-wget-udobstvo-stabilnost/
<artus> ну эт да, на флешгот можно что угодно повесить
<artus> хотя зачем сейчас заморочки с юзерагентами , все и так отдают все, негинксы повсюду
<astrobeglec> Ну не повсюду, где-то 12-13% сайтов...
<artus> а с остальных то и тянуть нечего )
<astrobeglec> Хотя о человеческом размещении файлов на FTP серверах я думаю уже пора забывать. Зачем дамерам нужен file transfer protokol?
<astrobeglec> *ламерам
<artus> а толку с фетепе если их шейпят по самые уши
<astrobeglec> Да как то привык чтобы все было по человечески...
<astrobeglec> А то из mc и зайти некуда...
<artus> по человечески это когда прямой линк, а не 3092sidfj092jfsajdkf982jf и на выходе плдучаеш эту же аброкадабру )
<artus> astrobeglec, а есть необходимость ходить из мц куда нить? ))
<astrobeglec> Конечно! на mirror.yandex.ru!!!
<[Raiden]> нашли новую тему для войны )
<astrobeglec> ну или если лень одолевает, то просто mount...
<artus> astrobeglec, даеш везде ssh и маунтить прям в систему )
<[Raiden]> по мне так фтп ещё бывает нужен. Самый простой способ файл отдать со своего компа. Прохе только обменники и облака
<astrobeglec> [Raiden] Скорее это встреча олдскулов, а не война ))
<artus> alias ftpstart='python /home/artus/bin/ftpserver.py -wp 2121' )))
<astrobeglec> А через ssh -X еще и GUI приложения запускать на удаленке можно
<artus> ну или проще alias phttpserv='python -m SimpleHTTPServer' ))
<astrobeglec> Самый лучший способ отдать файл это scp. Точно знаешь, что именно отдаешь и то, что никто не подсмотрит...
<artus> astrobeglec, только потом всеравно приходиш к vnc
<artus> astrobeglec, щас у каждого второго вдска или своя полка, размещай чего хош )
<astrobeglec> Да. Единственная вменяемая кросс-платформенная вещь.
<astrobeglec> Я о  vnc
<[Raiden]> помню была статья про кэш файлов коотыре по аське передают и был линк  с доступом к нему )
<astrobeglec> tcpdump + снифер наше все!
<artus> [Raiden], я скажу друге, на хабре дет статейка лежит с сылкой на мегософт, так вот он уже и https подменяет , и делает твою машинку промежуточным ужлом в цепочке клиента и сервера, там вообще все можно грабить )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вобщем уже и дампы снимать ненадо, оно само тебе все расказывает ) в 3 кнопки )
<[Raiden]> Кто-то выше писал что е17 пользует. Там кстати есть режим котоырй включает кубик стола и какие-то ещё эффекты
<[Raiden]> не все знают.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyJbdsLmRq8
<astrobeglec> а разве e17 уже зарелизили?
<[Raiden]> ну, да
<[Raiden]> приличное время назад )
<astrobeglec> Сейчас гляну...
<[Raiden]> там в общем свои неудобства  есть ,помимо некоторых интересных идей. И одно из низ - совершенн онеизвестн окогда будет следущая весия и будет ли вообще.
<astrobeglec> Пакеты только для версий начиная с 12.04 Сейчас исходники поищу...
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk ту ткажется есть
<[Raiden]> не знаю целиком или нет
<Casilio> м.б. кто знает почему в прогах, запускаемых через wine отсутствует текст? пробовал закинуть в /home/%username%/.wine/windows/fonts шрифты из винды - не помогло
<astrobeglec> что за проги?
<[Raiden]> попробуй закинуть в ~/.fonts либо поставь  msttcorefonts
<[Raiden]> и попробуй .wine переименовать, пусть сделается по новой.
<[Raiden]> и ещё посмотри какой именно вайн стоит, у меня  wine1.5  пакет зовётся.
<Casilio> wine1.4.1
<[Raiden]> у меня похоже отсюда https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> эта проблема врятли из-аз версии, но можно и поменять до кучи.
<astrobeglec> Программа какая глючит?
<Casilio> guitar pro 6
<astrobeglec> Casilio попробуй переустановить через wine. По поводу E17, ежели кому надо: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu lucid main extras" && wget http://packages.enlightenment.org/repo.key && sudo apt-key add repo.key && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install e17
<astrobeglec> Простая консольная команда :)
<[Raiden]> lucid
<astrobeglec> Да это в 10.04
<astrobeglec> Кстати usenet кто-нибудь пользует?
<astrobeglec> В fido я в свое время отметился, а вот до usenet руки не доходят...
<astrobeglec> Народ немного подтянулся...
<astrobeglec> Чего-то меня седня на ретро понесло. Вспомнил, как боялись глупости писать чтобы на БОР не попасть... А некоторых, после БОР, стали в интернетах узнавать...
<astrobeglec> http://ithappens.ru/story/185
<astrobeglec> And now, my little frend, we will read manual!!!
<aceler> бНОПНЯ
<aceler> Никто не ковырял Unity-2D на уровне исходников?
<tagezi> astrobeglec, http://ithappens.ru/story/679
<tagezi> этот лучше )
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> Вряд ли ето правдивые истории)
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя всякое бывает, в принципе.
<astrobeglec> За некотороые головой ручаюсь!
 * andrex забрал голову astrobeglec
<astrobeglec> *некоторые
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, я в магазине продавцом работаю, поверь, бывают такие кадры, что анекдоты отдыхают )
<Kyshtynbai> Ну тоже верно. В саппорте хостинга когда работал, такие туканы порой звонили...
<astrobeglec> Не забрал
<astrobeglec> Кстати напомни как такие сообщения (* user) пишутся
<andrex> /me овалво
<aceler> Kyshtynbai: эта — правдивая. Это был арканоид :)
<Kyshtynbai> http://nan0.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/2007-12-27-205434_1024x768_scrot.png а что это за плеер кстати на скриншоте?
 * astrobeglec тестирует.
<teddyp1cker> audacious
<teddyp1cker> скорее всего
<teddyp1cker> или xmms
<Kyshtynbai> не то что бы меня клементин не устраивал. Просто попробовать.
<teddyp1cker> тогда лучше audacious
<andrex> !moc > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='moc'
<Kyshtynbai> Знакомое название... вроде бы это типа звуковой редактор. если я что не путаю..
<andrex> ужс
<astrobeglec> Если я не путаю, то moc - консольный проигрыватель
<andrex> угу
<Kyshtynbai> из консольных я юзал herrie или типа того.
<teddyp1cker> редактор audacity плеер audacious
<Kyshtynbai> да, точно.
<astrobeglec> Еще склероз не замучил. Хотя я mplayer пользую т.к. универсален. Еще и видео через фреймбуфер показывает
<Kyshtynbai> ужас нафиг
<Kyshtynbai> брррр :) .
<astrobeglec> Да ладно, это сперва все так плохо, и видео и картинки в fbi, а потом привыкаешь... :))
<teddyp1cker> а еще ascii вывод для мужиков есть
<Kyshtynbai> Что за нафиг. Уведомления гномовские слетели в правый верхний угол как в юнити...
<baronos> убунту гы :D
<Kyshtynbai> ребутнуццо чтоль...
<Kyshtynbai> гномшелл уже перезапускал.
<astrobeglec> Иксы рестартни
<baronos> надо нотифайку рестартить наверно
<astrobeglec> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Kyshtynbai> лень).
<astrobeglec> По умолчанию, если ничего не менял
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а как её рестартить?
<astrobeglec> man ps ; man kill
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: надо вспоминать, гш нет под рукой.
<astrobeglec> ps ax | grep notify
<astrobeglec> Затем по имени процесса sudo kill -9 [PID]
 * astrobeglec пошел на перекур...
<Kyshtynbai> действительно)
<Kyshtynbai> мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> а юнитёвские уведомления лучше гномошелских имхо). вот бы сделать чтобы это получаось он деманд, а не спонтанно.
 * baronos перекрестился
<teddyp1cker> всмысле ондеманд*
<teddyp1cker> ?
<Kyshtynbai> по желанию в смысле.
<teddyp1cker> пришло уведомление
<Kyshtynbai> а то вот она слетела  - фиг знает почему.
<baronos> есть расширения по типу таких
<teddyp1cker> где тут желание применить?)
<Kyshtynbai> как в юнити уведомление
<Kyshtynbai> неважно).
<teddyp1cker> ну там тупо окошечно появляется висит секунд 5 все
<Kyshtynbai> расширение надо глянуть.
<Kyshtynbai> проехали).
<aceler> Kyshtynbai: уведомления через notify-send посылаются по D-Bus. Кто первый занял шину, того и тапки. Ковыряй gnome-session на предмет, какие сервисы стартуют
<teddyp1cker> и что мне не нравиться так это что нет унивесального способа посмотреть пропущенные уведомления
<Kyshtynbai> aceler: мерси, бум думать.
<teddyp1cker> если приложение есть в этом трее сообщений - то да можно
<teddyp1cker> если нет то я как бы и не уведомлен
<baronos> толи в убунту так криво, то ли я без лыж, но в трее потом все уведомления присутствуют до прочтения.
<Kyshtynbai> про юнити речь видимо
<teddyp1cker> ога про нее
<Kyshtynbai> в гном шелле да, все уведомления в трее ждут.
<baronos> значит первое :D]
<baronos> для юнити ставил апплет, но это убогое кривое создание. имхо
<teddyp1cker> в кедах то все в порядке http://i.imgur.com/uyApIvj.png - можно глянуть что было
<teddyp1cker> а в гноме тоже не сахар - нужно тыкать куда-то чтобы посмотреть
<baronos> в 3.6 super+M
<[Raiden]> GNU Emacs 24.3 переписали на гтк3 ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.mobile-review.com/fullnews/main/2013/March/11.shtml#39657
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36357
<Kyshtynbai> ПРикольна!
<Kyshtynbai> Гнобунту.
<[Raiden]> Когда что-то чисто субъективно выглядит более стабильным, крестись. - гг
 * astrobeglec вспомнил, что завтра... То есть уже сегодня на работу...
 * astrobeglec желает всем спокойной ночи!
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqeikarjTIY
<baronos> от надыбал http://www.elementaryupdate.com/ :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: может тебе хакинтош посмотреть. Там правда масса недостатков, например редактируемы панели инструментов, и файлы можно создавать, но думаю всёравно тебе понравится.
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> всем ночи
<baronos> [Raiden]: узнать хочу у элементари сделалил они выдвижную панель нотифи или нет. а там ссыль :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> Вот эта интересная штука
<[Raiden]> http://www.elementaryupdate.com/2013/02/caffeine-disable-elementary-screensaver.html
<[Raiden]> Знаю тех кому пригодилось бы.
<baronos> хз так и не могу понять зачем кафеин этот :)
<[Raiden]> скринсейвер что бы не срабатывал когда чот-то смотришь.
<baronos> убунтовский патч же стоит в настройках локскрина на никогда и вообще не будет отключатся :)
<[Raiden]> хз
<baronos> на ноуте может годится эта фича, хз.
<mdma> случайно удалил файл, на НТФС, имя знаю, папку в котрой должен быть тоже, никаких операций с винтом не проводилось, чем быстро восстановить файл?
<baronos> http://worldofgnome.org/how-to-restore-deleted-files-on-linux/
<[Raiden]> лайв ищи с виндой и чем-нить для восстановления. Если ничего не делал с винтом, то пофиг с чем. R-Studio например , Recover4All и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну или на обычную винду это поставь , если она есть и на другмо разделе.
<[Raiden]> Неплохо бы если бы fuse научилось делать снапшоты на нтфс ))
<snqL> а вот и я
<[Raiden]> столько рифм в голову приходит
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> а я фильм вспомнил
<snqL> не надо рифм)
<snqL> прошу любить и кормить пингвиньим мясом
<[Raiden]> кстати о кино. Тут попалась серия Викинги / Vikings. Если нравятся  исторические с большими кровожадными северянами, то вроде ничего )
<baronos> наконец то понял в каком еще фильме видел девку (снайпер) которая играла в хищники 2010 ггода выпуска. она играла  я-легенда :)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/11/china/
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/03/11/crystal/
<baronos> magic:)
<[Raiden]> В сериале выше я только что это видел. Видимо этот камень "видит" какой-то спектр света. И через нег оможно определить где солнце когда тучи.
<[Raiden]> В фильме солнце просто засветилось через камень
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> теперь знаешь, что так было истинно ~:)
<[Raiden]> да, забавное совпадение и сериал и новость...
<[Raiden]> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<baronos> классный фильм бобро поржаловать :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-12
<beerseller> Доброе утро.
<beerseller> Интересно, ubuntu gnome на какой версии гнома будет основан?
<andrex> -0
<beerseller> Как раз раздел пустует. Надо будет поднять дневнуху, когда выйдет....
<Kyshtynbai> 3.6 наверное...
<beerseller> Kyshtynbai, походу
<aleksei`> ку ))
<aleksei`> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<aleksei`> ((
<tagezi> всем привет
 * Hanno4ka спряталась
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, все пингуют... а меня вчера за это кикнули...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, потому что ты не в меру пинговала...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, и вообще, ты странно веселишься... оно как-то.. странно короче
 * Hanno4ka никогда не говорила, что она нормальная
<|rapidsp|> пинг на канале в меру говори, пинг драгоценность, его береги!
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, я не говорил что ты не нормальная, ты как раз поступаешь очень даже средне статистически, совершенно не думаешь об окружающих
<Hanno4ka> а я не люблю людей - они самые паршивые существа на планете
<aleksei`> и тем не менее ты среди них живёшь и сама являешься человеком ))
<tagezi> да, и стремишся быть в их обществе )
<Hanno4ka> кто сказал, что я стремлюсь быть в обществе людей?
<tagezi> а что ты тогда тут делаешь?
<Hanno4ka> как раз таки наоборот, я избегаю их
<aleksei`> по моему эта дисскусия становится в бессмысленной ...
<Hanno4ka> а вы вообще не люди - вы просто буковки на мониторе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто здесь?
<aleksei`> здесь буковки на мониторе ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы не на мониторе. вы вокруг!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа
<andrex> ну уж если конкретно то на мониторе мы точки)
<tagezi> массивы точек )
<NoOova> Массивы красно-зелено-синих картежей прямоугольников
<baronos> хыхы, в элементари ос самый жрущий порцесс в 12мб апплет принтера :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты браузер не открывал )
<baronos> а вм gala 11.9мб :)
<baronos> если юзать их мидори, то 3 вкладки 16мб. правда без флеша, я с лайф образа)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: загляни в андроид
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: лень перезагружаться :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да на канал зайди
<baronos> ыы
<beerseller> baronos: ну и как Elementary DE (как его там) По скорости?
<baronos> beerseller: на нетбуке проверяю, пока gala от eOS отстаёт от андройд-х86 :)
<aleksei`> baronos, сильно отстаёт?
<baronos> aleksei`: дройд пуля :()
<aleksei`> ну существенно медленее?
<Kyshtynbai> а что там в дройде с установкой софта? Все только через маркет?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: можешь через маркет, можешь через апк ставить.
<Kyshtynbai> Ай си.
<aleksei`> через марке прикольнее ))
<aleksei`> *маркет
<baronos> aleksei`: дройд он дройд, он быстрый и удобный. для почты, чатиков, социалочек, видео и музыки вообщем гуд)
<Kyshtynbai> а он физическую клаву и мышу нормально поддержывает?
<Kyshtynbai> и ещё с железом... проблем не бывает? это ж всё таки порт с другой архитектуры...
<baronos> у меня да, правда пороблема со звуком сейчас имееться, хрипит зараза.
<baronos> там ядро 3.8
<Kyshtynbai> а что у него за звуковая подсистема?
<baronos> у меня вафля работает, 3г модемки
<baronos> хз че за звук. на дройд 3.2 норм звук, но ничего остального не работало. а на 4.2.2 только проблема со звуком
<aleksei`> 4.2.3 последняя вроде
<Kyshtynbai> Короче, надо ставить ксфск и не морочить голову :)) .
<Kyshtynbai> на нетбуки.
<aleksei`> или 4.3.2 )))
<aleksei`> убунту ставить надо и не морочить голову )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта тяжелая стала
<aleksei`> ну лтска покачто не такая уж и тяжёлая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: я вот все подумываю как красиво спрыгнуть со старой lts на лубунту 12.04. переустановку делать не хочется
<aleksei`> а вот 12.10 уже тяделовата
<aleksei`> *тяжеловата
<Scrimmer> дождь пошёл
<Scrimmer> не люблю дождь
<andrex> а я наоборот обажаю)
<SergeyIT> поменяйтесь местами
<Scrimmer> не покатаца
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> угу у меня холодно снег местам падает и тудже тает в кашу)
<andrex> Scrimmer, чего то там тебе)
<Scrimmer> у меня -7 часов от твоего времени
<Scrimmer> andrex: катаешься на мотоцикле?
<andrex> нет у меня 2 машины на обоих кактаюсь по очереди, взависимости от времени года))
<Scrimmer> ой ну крут крут
<Scrimmer> 2 машины..
<Scrimmer> а у меня 3 велика зато xD
<andrex> а у меня тапки есть)
<Scrimmer> а у мну пятка болит
<Scrimmer> достала
<andrex> отломи её, когда перестанет обратно прикрутиш)
<tagezi> то палец, то пятка. Scrimmer, ты чо с собой делаешь?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да не знаю, само както..
<Scrimmer> привет, кстати
<tagezi> Scrimmer, я не кстати, я tagezi ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты бы еще имя назвал бы)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ска жи что тебе ещё и моё имя не нравиться )
<Scrimmer> ой, ацтань :D
<Scrimmer> tagezi: http://cs7010.vk.me/c7008/v7008852/4e52/A6Ln8BqXEQg.jpg ня вот тебе освы
<Scrimmer> солвы*
<Scrimmer> совы*
<baronos> хто знает как убрать из альт+таб юнити переключение на рабочий стол?
<tagezi> красивая сова
<Scrimmer> baronos: и тебе привет
<baronos> ппц астерикс в британии нудный :(
<Scrimmer> астерикс после 2ой части стал уже унылым..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 3 части актер другой вроде
<|rapidsp|> это про телефонный сервер? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он слишком чепорный в британии
<Nor8> Что то у меня свап отваливается, погуглил, не помогло. Есть у кого-нибудь соображения по поводу того, как его обратно прикрутить?
<andrex> fstab
<andrex> там прикрутить
<SergeyIT> заморезом
<SergeyIT> са*
<Nor8> andrex: Там он есть, и даже раскоментировал его
<Nor8> andrex: как советовали
<SergeyIT> а uuid правильный?
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Угу
<Nor8> SergeyIT: А если он неправильный, то решается заменой?
<andrex> может ещё диск умерает или свап повредился, но эт мои мысли необоснованные ничем)
<Nor8> andrex: Ладно, проверю
<andrex> dmesg смотрел на предмет что там происходит при подключении свапа
<iFalkorr> sup
<iFalkorr> whos here?
<andrex> I
<iFalkorr> why?
<andrex> Я
<iFalkorr> andrex: блондинка?
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, you
<andrex> Нет не блондинко
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: me? really?
<iFalkorr> andrex: тада почему н вопрос "почему" отвечаешь "я"?
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, реальнее некуда
<andrex> Заклинило))
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: well.. схит. я думал, что это все глюки
<iFalkorr> чет простуда меня совсем убила
<iFalkorr> у кого нить есть ключик на крипто про 3.6?
<baronos> а ты атакуй её первой
<andrex> хм меня тож такой вопрос интересует...
<iFalkorr> andrex: платить от 2к до 20к тож не разрешают?
<andrex> безопасники сказали что собираются предоставить тока вот собираться ещё долго)
<iFalkorr> andrex: ты уж поделись, как дадут:)
<andrex> iFalkorr, нам бесплатно дают их
<andrex> iFalkorr, угу
<iFalkorr> а нам главное управление не одобрит такие траты. жопошники они
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, главнюки - они такие
<andrex> а унас просто столько за раз е бывает, и самостоятельно купить не получитсо, казенка млин
<iFalkorr> andrex: мы бюджетка. разницы никакой. почти. жопа всегда одинакова
<iFalkorr> это россия. тут могут воровать только лояльные к партии люди
<andrex> ))
<iFalkorr> сериальчики надо посмотреть
<SergeyIT> там тоже все про воров
<iFalkorr> да ну?в волкин дед не было воров.тока убивцы
<andrex> и полиционеров)
<iFalkorr> в биин хуман тож не находится.
<iFalkorr> в фоловинг - про маньяков
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/642551 - я думаю топ менеджер прав. Именно поэтому уволился директор подразделения которое делало вин8 и мс путается выпустить на рынок виндовс блю возвращающую часть  то что хотят пользователи.
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: или ты только отечественные сериалы знаешь?так их в приличном обществе не смотрят
<[Raiden]> Жаль наш проект не такой чувствительынй к пользователям как мс. Видимо потому, что их зарплаты не зависят от количетва гномеров.
<SergeyIT> импортные еще хуже
<[Raiden]> наш гномовский проект*
 * iFalkorr посмотрел в топик
<Kyshtynbai> iFalkorr: не, есть два хороших отечетсвенных сериала, во всяком случае мне понравились)
<iFalkorr> хммм... вроде не гномоканал
<Kyshtynbai> Метод Фрейда с охлобыстиным и остров ненужных людей ).
 * iFalkorr кинул гнилую помидорку в Kyshtynbai
<iFalkorr> и даже ее мне жалко кидать было
<iFalkorr> охлобыстин? really, dude?
<Kyshtynbai> охлобыстин прикольный
<Kyshtynbai> хоть и поп
<Kyshtynbai> бывший).
<andrex> комуто могет и да
 * iFalkorr бросил тряпку
<baronos> он актер одной роли, это как хаус. другие его роли унылы и не интересны. имхо
<iFalkorr> и благодари, что она сухая:)
<andrex> из него поп как из штукатурки сахар
<SergeyIT> слишком переигрывает
<iFalkorr> andrex: ты, видимо, не жил в общаге
 * Kyshtynbai увернулся.
<andrex> нет, ты прав.
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду посуду помою, чтоли.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, как ты посмел с грязной посудой на канал влезть!
<iFalkorr> да еще и охлобыстина поминать
<baronos> el_chupanibriya: слушай, такое произошло, я прям в шоке. Таки поставил friends, но таки не понял как его запустить :)
<el_chupanibriya> кекеке
<el_chupanibriya> через ярлычок не пробовал?
<baronos> кроме этого ничего больше нет "friends-dispatcher  friends-service"
<baronos> и ярлыков нет :)
<baronos> хмм, погоди. я дейли поставил. блин.
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: а я волкина дедушку смотрю
<baronos> el_chupanibriya: да ну тя
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: дык качал бы уже:)
<baronos> дык качается по-тихоньку :)
<el_chupanibriya> дык качай быстрее
<el_chupanibriya> тут она всяике повороты сюжета
<artus> re
<baronos> artus: ave
<artus> чегой там за мир бунта пилит ?
<baronos> она превращается uOS :)
<artus> ясно
<baronos> но кнопочки выключения пк няшные :)
<el_chupanibriya> artus: мир как мир
<el_chupanibriya> мирного цвета. мирного вкуса
<artus> кнопочки же главное )
<el_chupanibriya> artus: а пользователю код и не нужен. ему чтобы красиво и удобно
<el_chupanibriya> так что кнопоськи - главное
<artus> а наафига ты мне в почту про каких то василиев пишеш? :D
<el_chupanibriya> artus: а тебе причем?
<el_chupanibriya> я ж вадиму писал
<artus> )))
<el_chupanibriya> эт хухель плютс теперь личные сообщения делает общественными?
<el_chupanibriya> или там уведомление, что он стал модератором?
<artus> ну уведомлялка, но почемуто от тебя
<el_chupanibriya> ааа.эт нормально
<el_chupanibriya> я думал ты про другое письмо
<artus> подрабатыеш спам роботом?
<el_chupanibriya> я его перевел - от моего имени и уведомлялка.наверное. хз, там все странно как то в г+
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/12/snowboard/
<SergeyIT> 5-ти тысячные раньше появятся
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: о. китайцу выпало пофакаться:) единственный, кому перепадает в этом странном мире:)
<baronos> el_chupanibriya: пофакаться это что?
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: а вот когда ты достигнешь пубертанного периода - тебе это захочется^)
<baronos> да ну тя, с моим инетом даже не погуглишь, что это :D
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: эх ты:) на 56к модемах качали видео уроки по этому.а ты не можешь на 64 килобитах посмотреть?
<baronos> угу, сравнил сраницы. тут одна страница сейчас 5мб\с месит, а качать её 10минут. и потом еще качать что то метров на 20.
<baronos> 5мбайт
<astrobeglec> теперь поняли почему я пользуюсь консольными браузерами?
<artus> нет, не поняли
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: нет
<astrobeglec> Трафик отлично экономят!
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: почему?
<el_chupanibriya> если качать образ убунты в консольном браузере - он весит не 700 метров, а меньше?
<artus> если ты не можеш приготовить обычный хром или лису чтоб оно не тянуло кучу г - то как то учись наверно )
<astrobeglec> консольные браузеры не тянут графику и много чего еще. Поэтому и скорость загрузки выше. Хром и лису я настроить могу, но это неинтересно...
<artus> а интересно маструбировать на консольку? ))
<el_chupanibriya> ну да. роста виртуального пинуса не будет, если не консолить
<andrex> omg
<astrobeglec> У меня есть жена. Так что artus, мне твой совет без надобности
<[Raiden]> можно подумать есть существенная разница, 1 сек или 10 грузится страница. Имхо разница в её  отображении в гуи более существенна.
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: тока три эпизода осталось от сезона
<andrex> ну если строниц штук 100 то есть
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: есть жена, а ты дрочигшь на консольку? вы с ней в ссоре?
<[Raiden]> 100 ты не прочитаешь зараз. Но если надо открыть столько за раз, например из сохранённой сессии. Т опусть открываются -  делай что-то другое. Зато прочитаешь потом с видео и картинками :)
<astrobeglec> el_chupanibriya, я вообще-то имел ввиду что рукоблудством не занимаюсь вообще. Читай внимательнее
<[Raiden]> мы же не однозадачные, что бы сидеть и пялится на 100 открывающихся страниц.
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: занимаешься. с консольными своими закидонами
<artus> astrobeglec, в 13м году, серфить в консольке, да ты сам себе противоречиш )
<artus> не только занимаешсо, еще и хвастаешся))
<astrobeglec> С чего вдруг? Я в GUI делаю только то для чего нет консольного софта. То есть рисую...
<andrex> рисовать в консоли можно)
<astrobeglec> пакет подскажи
<[Raiden]> в общем если ваш комп думает над задачей - идите отожмитесь. И открытие 100 страниц с граффикой и флэшем будет полезным )) Хехе.
<el_chupanibriya> artus: он все активнее и активнее занимается этим. хоть бы людей постеснялся
<baronos> значит у него такой же инет как у меня. а вот если бы как артуса или ель команданте то я бы гадил на вес сайтов
<artus> baronos, хош себе счастье на 64 килобитах? сквид поднимай, и заворачивай на тунелер
<baronos> artus: есть инструкция?
<astrobeglec> У меня скорость инета 0,3-5 кбит/сек. И при этом на канале работают IRC и torrent. То есть на серфинг...
<artus> ну ты как маленький)
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: какого эль команданте?
<artus> го, перелогинься
<el_chupanibriya> artus: он давно не заглядывал
<baronos> el_chupanibriya: лень было писать\читать чупанибриа
<el_chupanibriya> baronos: ты не уважаешь подземного демона
<baronos> скорее всего :)
<el_chupanibriya> но что страшнее - ты не уважаешь моего кота
<astrobeglec> Вот сижу и думаю, нафига мне Core 2 Duo 2GGz/6GB если ядро загружено на 18%, а ОЗУ занято меньше чем на 600 мб...
<artus> в консольке сидеьт _
<baronos> последнее время, мое отношение к животным изменилось. мне кажется, что они используют меня. А кошачьи и того опасней, они зомбируют возле холодиных установках.
<artus> )
 * astrobeglec подумал, что el_chupanibriya врят ли тянет на демона. Тем более подземного
<baronos> astrobeglec: он же уточнил, что это кот его
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: дрочишь на консольку и не знаешь классики. как ты жену вообще нашел?или она проспорила?:)
<astrobeglec> котов не трогай! Это святые существа!
<only_you> astrobeglec: приму в дар, если что)
 * baronos с открытым окном от жары плавится
<astrobeglec> el_chupanibriya, а ты никогда не думал, что выражение абстрактных мыслей в ответ на конкретную информацию, либо инвертирование данной информации служит основанием считать весьма вероятной личное причастие или
<astrobeglec> заинтересованность (а возможно неудовлетворенность) в отношение объекта рассматриваемой информации
<andrex> чет я не догоняю про что речь и каким боком это все к тематике канала, кроме консоли) и размера страниц и то с натяжкой с натяжкой
<[Raiden]> А у нас снег завтра обещают
<andrex> я ижно повторяцо начал
<astrobeglec> надо канал ubuntu-ru-off для трепа создать.
<andrex> есть
<baronos> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<andrex> !offtopic > astrobeglec
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, please see my private message
<baronos> andrex: надо мне за привычку взять > [name] :)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> не иногда полезно в канал а не в личку
<astrobeglec> только в оффтопике народу нет.
 * astrobeglec решает FizzBazz тест 3 различными способами на си
<andrex> надо там +g поставить наверно, чтоб не опы могли инвайтить туды братьев по несчастью
<allasked> привет всем)
<astrobeglec> Привет
<andrex> првт
<el_chupanibriya> [Raiden]: а у нас обещают прекратить снег
<baronos> всеспрашиватель
<allasked> ребята подскажите как удалять приложения?
<baronos> software center
<el_chupanibriya> allasked: посыпая голову пеплом и извиняяь перел
<andrex> apt-get purge programm
<el_chupanibriya> *перед богами кода
<andrex> man apt
<astrobeglec> +allasked - лучше никак т.к. по зависимостям может чего-то нужное слететь. el_chupanibriya, тебе еще раз ответить?
<astrobeglec> как в 19:29:06
<baronos> надо бы приучать юзеров использовать Центр приложений.
<allasked> ясн
<andrex> astrobeglec, мои часы точнее твоих))
<astrobeglec> а apt-get, apyitude или synaptic чем не угодили? andrex, да не спорю. ntm на такой скорости и с такими пингами...
<artus> astrobeglec, завязывай с тяжелыми наркотиками
<artus> что у тя там по зависимостям внезапно слетает?
<astrobeglec> Мой самый тяжелый наркотик - жена.
<el_chupanibriya> astrobeglec: пил?
<baronos> astrobeglec: не надо юзеру апт и все такое. цп хватит.
<[Raiden]> Если бы центр позволял более полноценн оуправлять пакетами... То может сами приучились бы или было бы желание его советовать )
<baronos> [Raiden]: что может быть проще поставить и удалить через цп?))
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не пользуюсь )
<artus> baronos, проще aptinstal и aptpurge )))
<andrex> а мне как удобней так и советую, а юзать или нет это уже не мои заморочки
<baronos> artus: ну консоль да, удобно :)
<astrobeglec> dpkg
<andrex> man alias тогда придется писать ещё, а это долго))
<artus> astrobeglec, что дпкг?
<andrex> man) курим маны же
<astrobeglec> собственно менеджер паетов Debian дистрибутивов всего-то... Правда без зависимостей.
<artus> astrobeglec, а пример как дпкгой из реп че нить поставвить
<artus> [Raiden], я извиняюсь перед тобой, есть человет который генерирует более бессмысленный бред
<[Raiden]> ))
<astrobeglec> Зато с его помощью (вернее "братских" пакетов) можно делать собственные репозитории и много что еще. dpkg -i [локальное имя пакета]
<[Raiden]> Мой бред обычно обоснован.
<artus> astrobeglec, выдыхай)
<baronos> allasked: самый удобный способ http://itmages.ru/image/view/935496/d41d8cd9 :D
<allasked> да поняо я уже
<allasked> понял*
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-12_shot.png итмага совсем какой стала ))
<el_chupanibriya> artus: всем плевать:) видишь же, что обсуждение уже сдвинулось
<el_chupanibriya> allasked: всем плевать:) видишь же, что обсуждение уже сдвинулось
<el_chupanibriya> artus: а ты не итай чужую переписку
<el_chupanibriya> надо спать
<baronos> el_chupanibriya: ты приседал и отжимался перед сном?
<[Raiden]> allasked: есть немного более продробная морда на гтк - synaptic
<artus> el_chupanibriya, ты когда просыпаесо? давай как встанеш кунфуитцо ))
<andrex> el_chupanibriya, а ты не пиши в общий канал, и думаю комуто проветрицо надо)
<[Raiden]> Не знаю правда развивается он ещё или уже нет. В кубунте другая программа.
 * andrex будет теперь ходить оглядываясь)
<andrex> пи
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<allasked> посоветуйте хороший компилятор под С++
<artus> gcc
<andrex> угу
<artus> он вроде как один
<allasked> спасибо
<artus> а плохой он или хороший, то дело такое
<andrex> не есть ещё борландовский вроде и ещё всякие
<allasked> спасибо
<allasked> я сегодня только поставил ubuntu
<artus> зря )))
<allasked> что зря?)
<andrex> верни окна своему бедному пк
<artus> :D
<allasked> )
<[Raiden]> вообще, не один, или не обязательно один. Я в своё время ставил компилятор от интел.
<[Raiden]> ядро хотел им собрать. Не загрузилось правда потом
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ну некоторые до сих пор паскаль ставят, а смысл? ))
<andrex> fkujhbnvs gjrfpsdfnm)
<andrex> алгоритмы показывать школьникам
<artus> andrex, неначем больше алгоритмы сейчас показывать чтоль? )
<andrex> точнее принципы
<andrex> ну я больше ничего не знаю на чтом просто можно алгоритм размусолить
<andrex> а больше паскаль ни для чего не нужен
<[Raiden]> Я имел в виду компилятор си\++
<allasked> андрекс ты юзал Eclipse как среду разработки?
<astrobeglec> artus, конечно можно. Алгоритмы совершенно очевидны и понятны на всех языках, особенно на Lisp, prolog, asm...
<andrex> ну аналогия была проведена какбе, нафига нужны другие или древние компиляторы когда есть основной и нечего выдумывать что то ещё <--- так помоему)
<andrex> жувать кактус говоря короче)
<artus> andrex, питон, перл, ява , нафига неромантией заниматцо то)
<artus> тот же си
<Scrimmer> artus: прива
<artus> Scrimmer, кукува
<artus> astrobeglec, http://py-algorithm.blogspot.com/ во прям хоть садись и изучай)
<andrex> allasked, нет, бальшая прозьба писать ник как есть а не как хочу)
<artus> андрекс, а почему? :D
<andrex> а потому что не подсвечиваетсо тогда)
<andrex> и я могу тупо не обратить внимания
<artus> andrex, настрой себе хайлайтилку, гдето вроде в вичатике круттцо
<artus> ну и заодно мне раскажеш где )))
<allasked> andrex, ответь лс пожалуйсто
<andrex> лень же) может потом, я уже об этом думал...
<artus> andrex, неотвечаааай
<andrex> !pm > allasked
<ubuntuhelp> allasked, please see my private message
<andrex> !ubu > allasked
<andrex> всетаки надо г поставить
<andrex> Р мало
<andrex> раскрестите мня уже, надоело отсвечивать)
<artus> а че ты с крестом то ?
<artus> @devoice andrex
<andrex> у мва спроси
<artus> аа, , бывает )
<andrex> потролили даже меньше чем щас и крест выхватил, дня 4 назад или 5
<andrex> все по отваливались кого крестили, один я бедненький осталсо...
<artus> andrex, ты то чего переживаеш? ))
<andrex> а вдруг забанят, так как ключ на старт уже взведен)
<artus> andrex, тогда на талксы приходи) будем там тролить )
<artus> хее, лазером москитов отстреливают
<andrex> на токсах бот злой г грин наверно будет зол)
<artus> andrex, нее, там все демократичнее)
<andrex> по идее убунтовский офтопик надо оживлять, по феншуйски
<astrobeglec> еще одна простая linux команда DIR=tmp; mkdir $DiR && cd $DIR && wget -c ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/abrowser_3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_all.deb && dpkg -i * && cd .. && rm -r $DIR
<andrex> эт несколько комманд 1 строчкой
<artus> ну и нафига такие извращения?
<andrex> угу
<astrobeglec> andrex, там никого нет. artus - для тренировки ума.
<artus> cd /tmp &&  wget -c ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/abrowser_3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_all.deb && dpkg -i *.deb
<artus> и все, можно забыть
<artus> это не тренировка ума, это извращение
<andrex> vmkdir dir && wget -c too Dir/bbbb
<andrex> -v
<astrobeglec> Нельзя. "хвост" в виде папки с файлом остается
<artus> и нафига мкдирить если есть /tmp
<astrobeglec> Вопрос на засыпку - как получить копию хабра одной командой?
<andrex> ну а вдруг чето нужное а не хлам всякий
<artus> sget habrahabr.ru )
<astrobeglec> sget?
<[Raiden]> astrobeglec: Тут сложно кого-то удивить вгетом
<artus> угу
<artus> astrobeglec, alias sget='wget -r -w5 --random-wait -l2 -np -k' :D
<astrobeglec> Да там не в wget дело. Дело в том, что прямых линков до первых постов найти сложновато.
<andrex> artus, чет у вас на толксах народ повымерал маленько помоему
<astrobeglec> Решается там так for link in `seq 1 200000`; do wget -k -p habrahabr.ru/post/$link; done
<[Raiden]> прямые линки на файлы из офиц репов на packages.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<[Raiden]> Для сохранения чего-то с веб советую scrap book  для firefox , просто кидаете в боковую панель вкладку и страница сохраняется где указано.
<[Raiden]> Я некоторые сохраняю, т.к. в инете многое пропадает.
<artus> ctrl+s и сейвим в дропбокс )
<artus> у меня по крайней мере хром помнит куда сейвить для конкретно взятых сайтов)
<astrobeglec> Линк на deb файл имеет вид [server]/[ubuntu]/[путь к пакету из /var/lib/apt/lists/(имя источника)]
<[Raiden]> меня устраивает надёжность моего компа )
<[Raiden]> эт оя про дропбокс
<astrobeglec> Кстати, прямая загрузка файла из инета в облака еще не реализована?
<artus> [Raiden], надежность надежностью, но иногда надо иметь доступ к данным далеко не дома
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> astrobeglec, а ты с легкостью отдаш свои паароли левым закачивальщикам? могу для тебя поднять залвалку в облака ))
<astrobeglec> Да я и сам могу...
<astrobeglec> Даже пару раз делал. Просто не все такие умные...
<astrobeglec> У меня 500 метров на сервере в инете с Ubuntu болтается, поэтому когда есть файлик на сервере без докачки и который не желает на низкой скорости скачиваться по ssh захожу и wget -c ... , а потом себе стягиваю.
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<artus> 1366x768 666 это разрешение и посещения , статистика)
<Kyshtynbai> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/03/announcing-the-first-ubuntu-sdk-days/
<astrobeglec> Как же  *** мобильный интернет...
<Kyshtynbai> Всем учить йазыки погрогмирования! Завалим дройда убунтою!
<artus> хыы, до сих пор есть фанаты 95й
<astrobeglec> Kyshtynbai, с таким синтаксисом... я не буду тестировать твои программы...
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-12_shot.png
<[Raiden]> А мне нравится андройд. И совершенн опофиг кто ег опоставляет.
<Kyshtynbai> Это ж не синтаксис. Это орфография!
<astrobeglec> Мне тоже андройд по душе...
<Kyshtynbai> А я за Шатлворта, он <s>ленина видел</s> в космос летал.
<astrobeglec>  Kyshtynbai - это ты gcc объяснишь...
<Kyshtynbai> а я на джаве!
<Kyshtynbai> ИЛи воообще. На перле.
<astrobeglec> А ну тогда понятно :-D
<astrobeglec> Жемчужинку не трогать! Особенно руками вымазанными Java
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<teddyp1cker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt-juyvIWMQ
<teddyp1cker> при помощи софтины для андроида сделано
<[Raiden]> если винда не отмаунтила нтфс, нтфс 3г по прежнему автоматом не монтирует?
<[Raiden]> а то давно небыл в винде и не знаю как это сейчас происходит
<[Raiden]> 1 чел пишет что монтирует сразу, но чего-то не должно по идее так быть
<[Raiden]> понятно
<teddyp1cker> монтировал руками чекфс какой-нибудь сделал
<teddyp1cker> и будет авоматом потом маунтить
<[Raiden]> это я знаю. Вопрос был в другом
<[Raiden]> хотя ты кажется ответил. Если это надо делать, значит не монтирует как и раньше.
<nightporter> Привет )
<nightporter> Не могу выбрать какой мне дистр выбрат
<nightporter> выбрать )
<nightporter> Друг советует Дебиан
<nightporter> Но я его даже поставить не могу )
<rapidsp> ubuntu
<nightporter> а какую?
<[Raiden]> nightporter: Тут плохой ресурс для такого вопроса.
<nightporter> я понимаю
<nightporter> но у меня реально разрывается мозг от выбора )
<[Raiden]> Дебиан личн оя не советую. В релизе у них всё очень старое. А в анстейбле и тестинге когда как.
<[Raiden]> Но, это только моё личное мнение, основанное на том софте которым я пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> Что же касается убунты, то полугодичный цикл вполне нормальаня штука.
<[Raiden]> и на сторонние репы позволяют многое обновлять
<[Raiden]> Что в общем удобно
<[Raiden]> С другйо стороны, если у тебя есть друган который варит в дебиане, тогда можно ) Будет кого спрашивать.
<teddyp1cker> купи мак
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Не ставить линь тоже вариант
<[Raiden]> надо было бы ещё про рпм базед сказать, но это выходит за рамки канала )
<nightporter> Мне из дистров больше всего приглянулись эти: Убунту, Роса, Калькулейт, Минт
<baronos> если хотеть гном3.4 стабильный то лучше дебиан унстабле или федора 18 с гном 3.6.
<baronos> можно еще элементари ос глянуть ничо так няшный и шустрый аппарат
<nightporter> Кстати насчет окружения мозг разрывает еще больше )
<nightporter> Элементари был неплохой, юзал.
<baronos> а тут как карта ляжет, что понравится, то и оставляй
<[Raiden]> Да, с окружениями тут беда. Гном ещё умкдрился рассыпаться на кучу похожих
<nightporter> Элементари на гном вроде?
<[Raiden]> да.
<baronos> у него фм гала, кстати оооочень мало жрет.
<baronos> ой
<[Raiden]> Они там дописали пару программ, написали свой фм
<baronos> вм
<[Raiden]> но в целом этот гном
<baronos> а лучше кде бери
<baronos> и с винды проще будет окунуться в дебри настроек
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня план по разведению кдезеров :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> nightporter: А что за комп у тебя?
<[Raiden]> сколько рам и видеокарта
<baronos> кстати федора 18 новичкам не советую, поломаете все разделы, ибо аноканади их накуренное создание
<[Raiden]> они в 16 или 17 весрию запихали бету qt , я с тех пор их не люблю. Да и до этого не очень.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> в нынешней там полный *(*:(?:("
<baronos> я под пивом справился, благо был полигон для экпериментов на буке :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0312/h_1363113206_9671745_a9f5d36901.png - сегодня была на канале тема пакетов. Хотел кинуть картинку, потом решил что  не стоит )
<teddyp1cker> роса кстати очень хороший дистрибутив
<teddyp1cker> они вроде вообще единтсвенные кто в кеды контрибутит (как компания)
<[Raiden]> Дистр неплохой и наш. Тут я согласен. Их изменения и вообещ изменения кде я не очень люблю. Хоят помогать пусть помогают проекту , а не пишут какие-то свистелки
<baronos> а я хочу гном ос быстрее и чтоб без всяких консолей с их системой устновки приложений и так далее :D
<[Raiden]> на качество дистра это правда не влияет, то что они наделали при желании можно отключить
<[Raiden]> Баронос представитель гномеров , но я почему-то с ним не ссорюсь в отличие от других ))
<baronos> а мне и кде нравится когда я её ставлю на 10 мин на бук и любуюсь как быстро работает, но потом удалаю ибо лимит заканчитвается, и надо идти запасаться манной в гном :)
<[Raiden]> В общем если не рассматирвать убунту , в том числе и с кде. То мои фавориты это опенсусе, магея и роса. Но пока-что  мне комфортно тут.
 * baronos воощпе мирный представить планеты земля!
<baronos> магея няшка, я на ней в консоль вообще не лазил.
<baronos> на ней можно и забыть о ней :)
<[Raiden]> Тем кто любит всё гтк ,ещё ест ьсмысл минт посмотреть. Кде там такое же как тут, тольк оперепакованы немног оумолчания и пакет с валлпаперами.
<teddyp1cker> там не только свителки - они и всякие либы патчат и удобную систему сборки пакетов сделали
<teddyp1cker> вообщем боюсь сглазить, но пока купленная мандрива не тухнет как обычно  с опен сорс бывает
<[Raiden]> система сборки к кде мало относится. Насчет либ не знаю. Может чего-то и делают. Но они так же дают по умолчанию свою тему оформления, свою заменялку меню пуск и свою настройку панели с  парой своих плазмойдов.
<[Raiden]> Я бы предпочел видеть классику )
<[Raiden]> в кубунте минте и опенсусе кде по виду ванильное, в магее почти.
<teddyp1cker> кубунту денег лишили
<teddyp1cker> так что кажется скора пора валить)
<[Raiden]> кубунту лишили денег от каноникал - да, лишили денег - нет.
<teddyp1cker> ну там основыне деньги же от космонавта
<[Raiden]> От космонавта судя по слухам деньги получал 1 мужик, в кубунте
<[Raiden]> А сча у них спонсор блюсистем, о котором можно почитать в википедии.
<[Raiden]> И развитие кубунты скорее ускорилось чем наоборот.
<teddyp1cker> хм, не знал
<teddyp1cker> хотя по мне лишь бы пакеты грамотно собирали и дрова свежие в оф репах были - все что надо от кубунту)
<[Raiden]> мне ещё нравится что ппа ест ьтекущие релизы кде. И как раз после смены спонсора они стали появляться в то же день что и новости о релизе +-1
<[Raiden]> я сча на 4.10.1 )
<nightporter> у меня ноут 4 гига рам и гиг видео
<nightporter> проц 2 ядра 1.6, слабоватый
<[Raiden]> nightporter: с 4 гб что угодно можно ставить. Так что сам выберай )
<nightporter> мне тут вообще рекомендуют вин 8 )
<nightporter> в твиттере
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> уж лучше тогда вин7. Поддержки хватит до вин9
<[Raiden]> вот кстати новость такая попалась http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0312/h_1363113206_9671745_a9f5d36901.png
<[Raiden]> ой стоп
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/642551
<teddyp1cker> nightporter: ну ты уж реши тебе винду или *.nix
<teddyp1cker> или купи мак ;)
<[Raiden]> Топ-мэнеджер там правда оценивает не работу\скорость и т.д. а прибыль.
<astrobeglec> К вопросу о зависимостях: libmysqlclient при удалении просит освободить от занимаемых должностей akonadi, dovecot, gammu, ну и далее по списку... Вот и удаляй его через ЦП...
<[Raiden]> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> есть вещи коотрые нет смысла удалять, т.к. их использует кто-то. Зависимости только подсказывают это , ну и мешают удалить отже, что предотвращает ошибки )
<[Raiden]> Или если хочешь удаляй всё вместе )
<nightporter> мне линукс нравитс
<nightporter> нравится ) но например клиент банк не идет, а мне это важно
<nightporter> я думаю поставить вторую ось просто
<teddyp1cker> банк клиент не на яве?
<teddyp1cker> какой то неправильный банк
<nightporter> связка криптопро и эксплорера
<teddyp1cker> даже не хочу знать что такое криптопро)
<Kyshtynbai> astrobeglec: я тут как-то зеносс на сервере удалил, через апт-гет пёрдж, так он пхп за собой утянул, я прям офигел.
<teddyp1cker> оффтоп-вопрос: нормальные браузеры имеют какое-нибудь js для раскладок
<teddyp1cker> ?
<astrobeglec> вот поэтому я и говорю, что не надо пакеты удалять. А криптопро - это [цензура]. Если бы увидел разработчика, то дого бил бы головой об стену...
<aim1159> кто-нить может мне обяъснить - вот раньше были dvd и там можно было выбрать text install сиречь обыкновенный debian-installer
<aim1159> теперь не могу найти такие ни для 12.10 ни для грядущего 13.04
<aim1159> отчего?
<teddyp1cker> гибридный образ
<teddyp1cker> хочешь на болванку
<teddyp1cker> хочеешь на флешку
<teddyp1cker> тьфу туплю)
<[Raiden]> не делают больше. тексоый остался в серверной версии и в миниизо
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: не. это понятно. у меня вопрос - как мне поставить с этого гибридного cli.seed?
<aim1159> [Raiden]: ясно. а вообще планируют как - сворачивать поддержку или будут таки импортить из дебы как и раньше чтобы сервера ставить?
<[Raiden]> про сворачивание не слышал, просто перестали делать алтернейт сд и двд как раньше
<teddyp1cker> для серверов есть своя редакция
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: да. я про неё и спрашивал.
<teddyp1cker> он удобнее простого дебианового инсталлера
<teddyp1cker> кроме того есть образы для машин
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: это очень спорное утверждение. учитывая что в недалёком прошлом это была уродская кривая поделина.
<teddyp1cker> ну сейчас сразу можно выбрать сервачки
<teddyp1cker> подключить landscape
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: более того - там нет выбора пакетов, нельзя юзать raid и lvm и проч. проч. в общем ничего нельзя. т.е. брать можно получается теперь сервеную, ставить minimal install и ручками, ручками....
<aim1159> я не понял только одного - почему cli.seed продолжает там лежать, а поставить его нельзя?!
<teddyp1cker> вроде был если ничего не путаю
<teddyp1cker> как и llvm тоже
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: спасибо, для меня убунту была и будет свежим стабилизированным малость debiaном.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: меня вполне устраивает глючность некоторых вещей
<teddyp1cker> а вообще если много юниов
<teddyp1cker> юнитов
<teddyp1cker> то ставишь минимал
<teddyp1cker> потом chef
<teddyp1cker> или puppet
<teddyp1cker> делаешь рецепты и накатываешь всен массово
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: я и не агитирую за переход с дебиана
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: чтобы ты понимал для чего я использую ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608712/
<teddyp1cker> а
<teddyp1cker> тут вообще можно свой образ для удобства сделать
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: ну не хочется пересборкой пакетов заниматься. жду вот 13.04
<aim1159> там наконец новый gnome-core всосали из deb
<teddyp1cker> вообще в моих реалиях сейчас можно и нужно серверную убунту при отсутствии особых требований к серверам и разумных маштабах накатывать
<teddyp1cker> а больших и особых - бери редхат
<teddyp1cker> хотя тот же яндекс переехал
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: с серверной убунтой старнно всё. есть некоторые вещи нужные на серверах которые находятся в universe. с соотв. гарантией поддержки через 3-4 года. а вот в debian за ними обязательно кто-нить следит.
<teddyp1cker> а юнитов там разных типов огого сколько
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: куда переехал? у них вроде ubuntu lts со своими патчами и пакетами
<aim1159> им вообще пофигу на софт - им ядро нужно. ядро lts обеспечивает.
<aim1159> ядро не kernel я имею ввиду, а base system
<teddyp1cker> ну раньше на поиске у них часть фря была
<aim1159> gnu/linux основной
<teddyp1cker> ну вот сейчас все что с поиском на lts убунты
<aim1159> ну раньше всё на фре было. да и сейчас фря местами в сети ещё ого-го как... вовремя бы cfengine раскрутили бы...
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: да. и почта вроде бы тоже вся на lts.
<teddyp1cker> они даже верстку deb пакетами деплоят
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: а вот это особенная магия. всегда было лень дальше checkinstall ковыряться. хотя надо, надо... ох.
<teddyp1cker> ну там свой демон который из гитов всяких внутри берет статику и верстку
<[Raiden]> рпмки попроще делать. Мне по крайней мре.
<[Raiden]> мере
<teddyp1cker> кидает их на юниты там они собираются
 * aim1159 думает что скоро в проекте надо будет делать деплой... ох.
<teddyp1cker> у тебя масштабы яндекса?)
<teddyp1cker> я тут в госконторе бооольшой видел aix краем глаза видел
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: нет, слава йайцам.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: но делать-то всё-равно - для яндекса или для себя. не ручками же собирать.
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: автоматизируешь как-нибудь, не первый день живешь ;)
<teddyp1cker> главное чтобы было где потестить
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: это то и проблема - лень же что-то новое изучать. :)
<aim1159> paste.pro сделали реально сайтом про макароны =)
<aim1159> из FAQ бы его убрать. а то выглядит как коммерческий реферал =)
<teddyp1cker> к вопросу о новом - угадайте откуда свалила контора на aix ?
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: vms?
<teddyp1cker> ну нее не так уж прям)
<teddyp1cker> солярка 8
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: о. опередил.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: но это не так старшно. интересно почему aix а не debian какой-нить.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: единственное почему надо куда-то валить в данном случае - это перебраться на старом железе на новый софт.
<teddyp1cker> там хитрая штука на оракле 9-11
<teddyp1cker> ооочень толтстый такой сервер
<teddyp1cker> толи сертификация какая-то нужна - я не вникал
<teddyp1cker> с дебиана пилить нечего)
<teddyp1cker> а тут и железо
<teddyp1cker> и оркал
<teddyp1cker> и сертификация
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: ну да. да... так и солярка тоже бы. всё от оракл.
<aim1159> не пойму зачем юникс менять на aix...
<teddyp1cker> там такой гробик этот спарк с соялркой
<teddyp1cker> куб метр на метр с лишним
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: я понял одно - таким конторам главное кому платить и с кого спросить
<allasked> всем ещё раз здрасте
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: факт. к сожалению. и судя по опыту - такое не только у нас.
<aim1159> allasked: привет
<aim1159> о! кто-нить знает о thin provisioning в линукс что?
<aim1159> написано что в ядре с 3.2
<aim1159> а как пользоваться не очень понятно где почитать.
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: http://lxadm.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/lvm-thin-provisioning/
<teddyp1cker> никогда не трогал но сдается там еще все в околозачаточном состоянии
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: http://virtwo.blogspot.ru/2010/02/preparing-linux-for-optimal-thin.html
<teddyp1cker> хотя при наличии первой ссылки можно не ходить
<baronos> есть напоминалки по таймеру например на 2 часа ночи поставить чтоб во весь экран "скотина установи хром не забудь"?
<teddyp1cker> notify-send  + cron
<teddyp1cker> такой велик
<aim1159> baronos: так поставь щас! а вообще вбей в cron notify-send какой-нить
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: =)
<teddyp1cker> или zenity
<baronos> не можу щас :D
<baronos> я ограничен в интернете до двух ночи :D
<aim1159> baronos: но вообще проще в мобилу вбить будильник.
<aim1159> imho
<teddyp1cker> но вообще лучше поставить хром
<teddyp1cker> гуглокалендарь
<teddyp1cker> смску пришлет
<teddyp1cker> обзовет скотиной
<baronos> это самое главное, а то фф для меня убог и не поворотлив :)
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: спасибо за первую ссылку!
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: мне просто в офисе надо намутить storage, причём довольно срочно. а куда как диски юзаться буду пока не очень понятно.
<[Raiden]> не придумал как сторадж по-русски назвать?
<teddyp1cker> apt-get -y install faience-icon-theme faenza-icon-theme пора уж по дефолту сделать
<teddyp1cker> хранилище
<baronos> дык автор фаенза лепит убунту иконки сейчас
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: там с лицензией вроде какая-то ерунда.
<aim1159> baronos: всмысле какие-то новые будут?
<baronos> уже
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты разбирался в фотоаппаратах?
<aim1159> baronos: потому что те что сейчас - уже НИКАК не смотрятся.
<baronos> в 13.04 есть изменения
<[Raiden]> если бы я помнил в каких
<baronos> но они убунту стайл, а не по типу айос
<aim1159> baronos: надо посмотреть будет. вот щас gnome-desktop live ежедневный начнут делать...
<[Raiden]> да я разобрался, решил оставить себе текущую мыльницу.
<teddyp1cker> кстати а вот такой вот вопрос
<[Raiden]> да и телефон щелкает
<teddyp1cker> вот делаюь каждый день исошки
<tagezi> [Raiden], тоесть по полу профи тебя бесмысленно спрашивать? ))
<baronos> думаю к релизу допилит их. а вообще каждый день приходят обновления иконок ну и еще по 400мб всякого))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да, меня интересует только то что влезает в карман
<Kyshtynbai> а есть у нас гении пульса? Перекинуть выход с порта наушников на порт микрофона. вроде бы можно это сделать, но я как стал курить это всё, синки какие-то, несоображаю уже).
<aim1159> baronos: что меня расстраивате - так это то что никак не могут уйти от жёлто-коричневого. дефолт - пусть оставят. должен быть стиль. но нужно и альтернативу предлагать. вот с этим в ubuntu туго куда ни кинь
<baronos> aim1159: гном десктоп будет юзать гном иконки
<teddyp1cker> че хотел спросить уже забыл да и фиг с ним
<aim1159> baronos: уже решили?
<tagezi> а кто у нас фото зарабатывает?? вроде кто-то из бирабиджана или благовещенска
<baronos> aim1159: они будут дефолт гнома пихать, по типу как дебиан унстабл сейчас. убунту гном джереми бича (или как то так) курирует, тот же кто и мейнтейнер дебиан гном
<Kyshtynbai> а все слышали, да, что создатель гному на макос перешёл, да?
<teddyp1cker> ога
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: да. он хоть и создатель gnome, а мудак тот ещё.
<teddyp1cker> сказал пошли с своими иконками
<baronos> ну там все еще г2подобная панель :(
<Kyshtynbai> обои сказал скучные. Надоело.
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: да не так он сказал. :)
<teddyp1cker> шрифты по дефолту говно
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: может кто не слышал, а ты тут троллишь.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: шрифты да... это печаль.
<Kyshtynbai> шрифты где?
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: вокруг.
<teddyp1cker> федору ставишь
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: везде практически.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: или debian 6.0
<teddyp1cker> и огорчаешся
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: в 7.0 они всосали ubuntu патчи наконец! но конфиг приходится пихать ручками. иначе выглядит всё также стрёмно.
<teddyp1cker> хотя к маковым тоже привыкнуть надо
<Kyshtynbai> да чото я тут грузился с дебиан лайв сиди диск разить - шрифт как шрфит
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: ну как так можно?!
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: тонкие слишком были.
<Kyshtynbai> ну фз. Не ужас-ужас, короче.
<baronos> чот там в 7.0 со шрифтами?
<aim1159> baronos: всё отлично теперь. надо только вот такой /etc/fonts/local.conf положить:
<teddyp1cker> гордость уступила смыслу здравому
<baronos> aim1159: и что будет?
<aim1159> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608828/
<aim1159> baronos: и шрифты будут как в ubuntu красивые
<aim1159> baronos: только почему-то они ubuntu-font-family так и не импортнули в debian
<teddyp1cker> мб лицензия
<baronos> хмм, а не проще gnome-tweak-tool запустить и выставить как угодно?
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: на самом деле патенты закончились
<aim1159> baronos: не проще. не только gtk приложения в системе.
<teddyp1cker> все таки шрифты дизайнер делал который работает на каноникал
<aim1159> baronos: я вот до сих пор пишу ~/.Xresources для некоторых софтин...
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: да нормальная там вроде лицензия. я читал - не вижу причин почему их нет в дебе
<aim1159> http://font.ubuntu.com/licence/
<tagezi> сколько лет живу, никогда не понимал зачем много шрифтов.. дефолтные чаще всего лучше всего
<aim1159> надо бы репу намутить с ними для дебы.
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/blog/trans_2.png
<aim1159> tagezi: ну дефолтные были убоги. и сайты большинство расчитаны на виндовые шрифты.
<aim1159> baronos: O M G !
 * aim1159 протёр глаза
<tagezi> aim1159, ну не знаю.. я в беде сидел и всё пучком было
<aim1159> муар так и не исчез
<teddyp1cker> плющит)
<aim1159> tagezi: в чём сидел?!
<[Raiden]> мне картинка не нравится.
<tagezi> aim1159, в дебиане )
<tagezi> это кто так изратился со шрифтами? ))
<aim1159> tagezi: ну я тоже сидел. и сижу пока марк какой-нить мир не начнёт интегрировать.
<tagezi> ну и нормальные шрифты, читать можно, глаза не ломают.. остальное от била
<aim1159> на форуме пора бы unity и gnome растаскивать темы.
<tagezi> aim1159, зайди, предложи )
<aim1159> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124988 хороший вопрос кстати
<aim1159> интересно что надо пинать - pk или что-то ещё?
<Kyshtynbai> учитываю что йунити переписывают на кутэ? конечно пора).
<allasked> Ребята у меня возник вопрос, как настроить верхнюю панельку в ubuntu 12.10 (спрашивал у гугла, толком ничего не нашёл)
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: да пофигу на чём переписывают unity. даже в текущем виде это разные десктопы.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0313/h_1363120442_4483468_359df3b992.png
<[Raiden]> мои шрифты, уточнение легкое, 96дпи галка не стоит, шрифт Roboto из андройд 4.2
<tagezi> aim1159, а вчем интерес вопроса?
<aim1159> tagezi: ну попробуй отбери у себя sudo и попробуй подключиться к wifi
<tagezi> aim1159, а это тут причем?
<baronos> allasked: что настроить? она ограничена в настройках через настройки компиза, ну и апплеты напихать туда.
<tagezi> aim1159, можно выдать права на отдельные действия
<aim1159> tagezi: и какие права нужны для подключения к wifi?
<aim1159> tagezi: и самое главное - где это описано?
<tagezi> aim1159, о_О
<tagezi> ну не знай )
<allasked> baronos, я просто только сегодня установил в первые ubuntu , до этого сидел на win и поэтому пока сложновато разобраться)
<Kyshtynbai> unity-tweak по-моему что-то умеет, хотя не поручусь.
<baronos> allasked: установи ubuntu tweak
<aim1159> allasked: а что именно надо настроить?
<Kyshtynbai> или да, ubuntu-tweak.
<aim1159> baronos: сказал бы сразу как. потому что его нет в репах
<aim1159> allasked: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<allasked> aim1159, я в руководстве для новичком на ubuntu-ru видел скриншот там где в верхней панельке была вкладка приложения, вот я и задумался как это сделать
<aim1159> allasked: точнее не можешь урл указать где?
<Kyshtynbai> Та тож наверное был гном2.
<aim1159> allasked: возможно это старый скрин
<allasked> aim1159, http://help.ubuntu.ru/_detail/manual/%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%80_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B/desktop-menu-apps.png?id=manual%3A%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B7%D0%BE%D1%80_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B
<aim1159> allasked: да, это очень старый скриншот. теперь такого в ubuntu нет по-умолчанию.
<allasked> aim1159, а очень жаль, на мой взгляд это удобно
<baronos> xubuntu тогда надо было ставить
<baronos> там графическая оболочка xfce содержит подобное меню
<Kyshtynbai> да можно ксфсе так накатить
<baronos> но по мне так удобней и быстрей приложение найти чрезе даш или активитис
<aim1159> allasked: ну все пользователи gnome 2 (а на скриншоте именно эта среда) с тобой согласны. похоже выглядит xfce. если у тебя уже стоит система поставь пакет xubuntu-desktop. и выйди из системы. при логине выбери "сессию" - xubuntu (или xfce я не помню как точно)
<aim1159> baronos: даш страшное убожество
<baronos> ну или на ланчер все поставить, что часто заускаешь
<baronos> aim1159: чойто?
<[Raiden]> подобное меню вообще везде есть, только не везде кнопка в виде слова.
<Kyshtynbai> allasked: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop в терминале вводишь, если тебе надо :) .
<aim1159> baronos: да хотя бы потому что кто-то догадался забиндить на win-key
<[Raiden]> что имхо не важно
<Kyshtynbai> или ставь гномшелл! Стильно, модно, молодёжно!
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: зачем? в центре управления пакетами или как он там называется в unity можно вбить что надо
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: +1
<Kyshtynbai> aim1159: я им особо не пользуюсь).
<allasked> Огромное спасибо за помощь
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: gnome-shell ему не подойдёт. ему подойдёт gnome-fallback-session но в версии 3.8 где его допилил. а это будет через 2 месяца только
<baronos> фаллюек нет больше. это тупо набор расширений.
<Kyshtynbai> фолбек вообще вроде убирают из проекта.
<aim1159> allasked: мой совет - попробуй привыкнуть к тому что стоит по-умолчанию. если сможешь - будет меньше вопросов. сосредоточься на других вещах - как управлять пакетами, как построена система, где какие файлики лежат, почему.
<baronos> единственный кто пилит фолк фаллбек это solus os
<[Raiden]> Я могу научить так делать в кде. мению пуск (приложения) есть по дефолту. Остаётся добавить две кнопки, с источниками и меню система, что делается тем что идёт в компекте.
<allasked> aim1159, после win это сложно)))) Но я активно уже на протяжении почти целого дня шарю форумы, и читаю
<[Raiden]> Единственное, вместо слов будут иконки
<Kyshtynbai> allasked: а можно нескромный вопрос? по работе на линукс переходишь, или?..
<baronos> allasked: райден прав, надо было ставить kubuntu она по виду как вин
<Kyshtynbai> просто если нужды то нет, можно ведь и в виртуалке погонять под вендой.
<allasked> kyshtynbai, нет, я учусь на 2-м курсе на экономиста-информатика, вчера посмотрел фильм революционная ОС, и меня очень заинтересовала сама система
<baronos> хехе)
<Kyshtynbai> космонафт фильм снял? о_0
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: неее, это еще до него)
<Kyshtynbai> аа).
<allasked> kyshtynbai, да и вообще мне надоела win из-за неё я немогу учиться спокойно, у меня постоянно как открою бук начнинается сначало дота, а в тяжёлые дни и до ineage доходит)
<baronos> там мастодонты юникса рассказывают как они пилили революционную ось :)
<[Raiden]> Меню Переход , кубунту вей http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0313/h_1363121482_5385178_ff48e566f7.png
<baronos> allasked: доту скоро портируют ;)
<Kyshtynbai> ааа ну я тебя обратую, доту и лайэйдж вполне можно запустить и на линуксе, а бароно прально говорит, дота чуть не в стиме будет скро).
<Kyshtynbai> а стим-то как раз есть :) .
<allasked> baronos, да пофиг, я решил заняться толковым делом, а не тратить такую массу времени на игры
<Kyshtynbai> похвально :) .
<allasked> я только щас начал понимать сколько я время убил на игры
<teddyp1cker>  а ты в итоге чем заниматься будешь?
<teddyp1cker> после учебы
<allasked> хочу програмистом работать
<baronos> allasked: правильно, выбрось пк. учись, посади дерево, вырости сына. а потом и женится можно если багов не будет ЖВ
<baronos> :D
<allasked> D
<teddyp1cker> просто "экономист" смутило
<[Raiden]> Способ разместить меню система на панели http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0313/h_1363121658_9792651_8b79cb31df.png
<allasked> teddyp1cker, у меня двойная специальность, только один минус нас 1-му языку учат С++
<baronos> как я не люблю твои скриншоты на своем интернете :)
<allasked> baronos, : D
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 вариант. Вы можете освоить апи для создания плазмойдов и сделать сами меню с о словом система и т.д. В отличие от ГШ можно использовать целый ряд языков как скриптовых , так и компилируемых. Не только JS
<[Raiden]> Например можно сделать плазмойд на питоне или руби
<teddyp1cker> во кстати
<[Raiden]> на этом  реклама окончена )
<baronos> :)
<Kyshtynbai> Js + css в гномшелле рулят имхо.
<teddyp1cker> райден ты на питоне плазмоиды не делал?
<teddyp1cker> ну сложнее хеллоу ворлд
<[Raiden]> неа, руки не доходят и я вообще не кодер.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но примеры найти можно на том же кделуке
<[Raiden]> или на странице кде
<[Raiden]> наверное
<aim1159> allasked: политех что ли?
<[Raiden]> Лучше конечно писать на qml , это почти чистый JS , т.к. в будущих версиях это будет основное направление
<allasked> ain1159, нет)
<allasked> aim1159, нет)
<aim1159> [Raiden]: я бы уже не зарекался... когда ubuntu была няшной системой
<aim1159> allasked: я понял с первого раза =)
<allasked> aim1159, Беларуский гос. эконом. универ)
<[Raiden]> Не зарекался что? :)
<allasked> aim1159, у меня просто с физикой очень туго , я в тех не поступил(
<aim1159> allasked: понимаю. сам такой.
<[Raiden]> она и сча няшная. ТОлько гуи на базе гнома все попортились. Но это не только в убунте
<aim1159> allasked: я правюа просто забил куда-то поступать
<aim1159> [Raiden]: не скажи opensuse вполне.
<aim1159> [Raiden]: проблема в том что почему-то монго gtk3 тем, но почти нет gnome-shell
<aim1159> я вот три часа ковырял разное - но такое всё наколенное...
<aim1159> эх.
<teddyp1cker> aim1159: ты думал что у него http://www.econ.spbu.ru/education/speciality/pie.php?
<[Raiden]> Понятно...
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: да.
<allasked> aim1159, я ещё кстати читал про Linux Mint чем он отличается от ubuntu ?
<Kyshtynbai> @seen shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 5 weeks, 6 days, 1 hour, 18 minutes, and 34 seconds ago: <shenmue> Alexandr3um это те где ты материшся почему сообщения не доходят? не.. не видны
<aim1159> allasked: они взяли современный gnome, его оболочку gnome-shell и переделали её назвав cinnamon. ещё они взяли старый gnome и переделали назвав его mate.
<aim1159> а в остальном это просто ubuntu.
<teddyp1cker> добавить нечего
<allasked> aim1159,  ясно
<aim1159> возможно тебе понравится mint + mate или mint+cinnamon (имхо последнее более перспективно) - посмотри.
<teddyp1cker> там еще дрова вроде в дефолтной репе свежие
<aim1159> allasked: но повторюсь. тебе надо сейчас взять две книжки
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати, это интересно, какие? Без шуток.
<teddyp1cker> allasked: поставь на винду virtualbox посмотри на kubuntu ubuntu mint
<allasked> teddyp1cker, нет винды)
<aim1159> allasked: Эви Немет http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/7607778/ (именно это, последнее на сей день издание) и руководство по FreeBSD (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/)
<aim1159> прочесть их и понять
<teddyp1cker> про бсд спорно
<Kyshtynbai> а по фре-то зачем?
<aim1159> а как выглядит твой десктоп - дело стопятидесятое.
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: там внятно про unix рассказано
<teddyp1cker> согласен
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: там внятно про юникс рассказано. подача хорошая
<teddyp1cker> но только первые главы
<teddyp1cker> далее там уже про свои ifw свою систему загрузки
<Kyshtynbai> ну там голову забивать всякими слайсами...
<Kyshtynbai> джейлами
<teddyp1cker> и слайсы
<Kyshtynbai> и пр.
<allasked> aim1159, FreeBSD аж прям на английском)
<aim1159> teddyp1cker: да. handbook главу 4 можно
<aim1159> allasked: а там перевод старый
<aim1159> allasked: ну и вообще - если для тебя это проблема значит тебе вообще нечего в профессии делать пока не выучишь английский. на уровне - свободно читаю техлит, а пишу с гуглом
<teddyp1cker> я бы посоветовал не тупо читать
<teddyp1cker> это не худлитра
<teddyp1cker> а что-нибудь делать
<aim1159> allasked: в общем немет на самом деле хватит.
<Kyshtynbai> вообще я бы посоветовал поставть gentoo по хэндбуку
<aim1159> allasked: там и упражнения есть
<teddyp1cker> придумай себе таски и делай их
<Kyshtynbai> вот это реально работает.
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: и он научится ставить генту по хендбуку. там не написано что для чего. уж тогда lfs
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: но давайте не забивать парню мозг.
<teddyp1cker> allasked: а ты сейчас на чем сидишь?
 * baronos чует щас вылезет артус и скажет: "дайте веществ..."
<allasked> Unix и Linux. Руководство системного администратора я пожалуй с этого начну
<allasked> teddyp1cker, ubuntu 12.10
<Kyshtynbai> согласен не забивать мозг, не согласен про дженту. Там от разбивки дисков до чрута, все обсосано. Хотя я давно видал ихний хэндбук, может чего и поменялось).
<aim1159> allasked: да. только издание последнее возьми. которое я показал
<Kyshtynbai> У меня есть эта книга, там прилично лишнего имхо.
<allasked> aim1159, я с него и начну)
<teddyp1cker> вот первый минитаск - поставь virtualbox ;)
<allasked> Кстати на с++ кто-нибудь пишет?
<baronos> угу на канале #c++
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: я нашел в трансмишн удобную фичу, по времени начинать и останавливать закачку как альтернативный вариант Ж)
<allasked> aim1159, большое спасибо за совет по книгам
<[Raiden]> baronos: а мы это обсуждали?
<baronos> [Raiden]: ага, как то интересовался в кубиторенте и кторенте можно ли так, ты советовал кторент с расширением)
<[Raiden]> ясно, вспомнил.
<allasked> всё ребята, всем пока
<aim1159> ктстаи да.
<aim1159> баиньки пора
<aim1159> спасибо за приятную беседу
<baronos> !enter
<Kyshtynbai> да точно. время час уже.
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
 * Kyshtynbai пошел спать.
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: 23-же
<aim1159> Kyshtynbai: или живёшь по медведевскому?
<Kyshtynbai> по Маааскве
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<Kyshtynbai> всё, ушёл.
<[Raiden]> Медведское время )
<[Raiden]> хехе
<aim1159> [Raiden]: а что?
<[Raiden]> название понравилось
<aim1159> [Raiden]: это не московское и уж точно не петербургское время каковое было до революции.
<aim1159> [Raiden]: так что иначе как медведовское время я его не называют
<aim1159> московское - это gmt+2
<aim1159> полдень - в 12
<aim1159> а россия - наша родина.
<aim1159> вот.
<aim1159> всем спакоки
<allasked> Ребята у меня появился ещё вопрос
<allasked> из-за чего у меня начал грется ноутбук, держал температуру 53 градуса, а щас почти до 80 подскочила?
<allasked> есть варрианты у кого какие?
<mdma> глобальное потепление?
<allasked> хм... как варриант)
<allasked> aim1159, подскажи как посмотреть в ubuntu нагрузку на процессор?
<mdma> gnome-system-monitor , ты по меню пошарься что-ли
<allasked> по какому меню? я только первый день юзаю ubuntu
<mdma> тому меню, котрое меню, в котром все программы
<mdma> то меню в котром ты к примеру браузер нашел и т.д.
<baronos> Системный монитор?
<mdma> или же жми alt+F2 вводи gnome-system-monitor и потом Ентер
<baronos> или винкей и написать sys
<allasked> да я понял что  в терминале вводить, все програмы у меня с боку)
<tagezi> или у него вообще не убунта )
<mdma> он написал что убунта
<allasked> да не убунта меня 100% не обманули)
<tagezi> ну вот сознался )
<mdma> без запятых к стати сложно понять все таки )
<allasked> блин, да я сонный уже, фильм хотел посмотреть, а тут на тебе)
<baronos> ати карта?
<tagezi> это нормально, нужно было читать когда устанавливал, там много говорят написано )
<allasked> baronos, тоесть ати карта?
<tagezi> allasked, видео у тебя какое?
<tagezi> видео-карта
<baronos> кто греется проц или видеокарта?ъ
<allasked> tagezi, проц
<allasked> tagezi, Geforce карта
<tagezi> проц греется на убунте? о_О
<allasked> tagezi, да
<tagezi> а проц какой?
<allasked> tagezi, i3
<tagezi> а как ты узнал что он греется?
<allasked> tagezi, щас скрин кину
<allasked> tagezi, http://s019.radikal.ru/i620/1303/40/8ee5cee1b09e.jpg
<baronos> все норм там
<tagezi> да вроде да, нормально...
<tagezi> мусор нужно с панели убрать, и линзы лишние поудалять, тогда нагрузка на проц понизиться
<tagezi> будет как у всех 45 градусов
<allasked> что значит поудалять линзы?
<[Raiden]> htop поставь, или запусти то что выше сказали и сортане по нагрузке на проц
<[Raiden]> А потом уже будем думать
<tagezi> allasked, и ! разучись делать такие маленькие скриншоты, глаза ломает
<tagezi> allasked, http://itmages.ru/
<allasked> tagezi, так что  значит поудалять линзы?
<[Raiden]> allasked: когда запускаешь даш ну такая штука во весь стол со значками, атм в низу кнопки для разного поиска - их линзами называют.
<[Raiden]> lens
<tagezi> allasked,  для тебя пока ничего.. какждый настраивает систему как он хочет
<[Raiden]> или lenz
<aim1159> allasked: открой терминал, напиши там sudo apt-get install htop
<[Raiden]> склероз
<aim1159> allasked: потом запусти htop
<aim1159> это будет системный монитор тебе
<aim1159> довольно удобный
<aim1159> далее
<allasked> aim1159, уже установил и открыл
<aim1159> слева кнопка в виде круга с хреновинами - это меню "убунту".
<aim1159> нажимаем - вылезает непойми что и сбоку бантик
<aim1159> это линза "главное"
<aim1159> их там ещё несколько - музыка, видео, программы
<[Raiden]> круг с хреновинами - это 5
<aim1159> посмотри внимательно на низ этой хрени - там разные переключатели
<aim1159> [Raiden]: а как это ещё описать?
<[Raiden]> Не, нормально )
<aim1159> [Raiden]: круг с круглящками?
<aim1159> =)
<tagezi> aim1159, да нормально, мы в кубунту сидим ) полностью с тобой согласны )
<aim1159> tagezi: =)
<aim1159> о! я нашёл.
<aim1159> есть же эмулятор юнити на сайте убунту
<aim1159> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en
<aim1159> allasked: короче меню с программами выглядит как линейка, карандаш и кисточка
<aim1159> allasked: если ткнуть в "установленные" то там появится сбоку фильтры
<aim1159> они аналогичны тем что ты показывал на меню из старого гнома с которого мы начали сегодняшнюю беседу
<allasked> aim1159, вижу
<tagezi> помоему это самостоятельно за 5 минут осваивается
<aim1159> tagezi: есть люди который побаиваются тыкать кнопки боясь что-нить повредить в незнакомой системе.
<tagezi> а потом 15 минут гугла и юнити настроена так что всё летает и свестит )
<aim1159> allasked: кстати у вас же в минске есть прекрасный lug - чего бы тебе с ними не познакомится?
<tagezi> ну подумаешь повредил.. пол часа и она опять нулёвая стоит )
<allasked> aim1159, что за ug?
<aim1159> tagezi: вот это не правда. т.е. можно снести всякие дашы и проч. - но проще не ставить, IMHO.
<baronos> tagezi: удалил .config и релогин)
<aim1159> allasked: Linux Users Group - LUG
<tagezi> baronos, ну извращаться можно по разному
<tagezi> ))
<aim1159> allasked: http://mlug.linux.by
<tagezi> у ская в блоге есть много прекрасных советов ))
<aim1159> allasked: во. встреча 30 марта
<aim1159> Когда: 30 марта 2013, суббота, с 15 до 19(20,21,…)
<aim1159> Где: г. Минск, ул. Филимонова 15, комната 316 (3 этаж, от лестницы прямо и направо). Как обычно!
<aim1159> allasked: http://mlug.linux.by/?p=371
<tagezi> aim1159, ты предлагаешь ему до 30 марта ждать? ))
<aim1159> allasked: передавай привет от андрея из питера
<aim1159> tagezi: я предалгаю ему туда сходить и познакомится. вообще в принципе иметь гуру у которого по телефону можно спросить что-нить гораздо лучше чем не иметь.
<[Raiden]> явки пароли
<allasked> aim1159, если я туда попаду я не с минска)
<tagezi> ясвой телефон не дам )
<baronos> tagezi: прально, а то гопники развелись :)
<aim1159> allasked: а ты в каком-то филиале учишься что ли?
<aim1159> allasked: ты же говорил что из БГЭУ
<allasked> aim1159, да в Бобруйском
<allasked> aim1159, Бф БГэУ
<tagezi> и потом, сейчас система намного более юзерфрендли чес 8 лет назад, и нужно быть бабушкой о 92 годах, что бы за день не разобраться
<[Raiden]> ну ты строг. За день и в винде не разберешся
<aim1159> allasked: тогда тебе сюда http://mogilev.linux.by/index.php?title=%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, смотря что нужно.. если стать кулхацкером, то да, а фильму запустить, там 15 минут нужно.. у меня доча разобралась
<[Raiden]> это да
<baronos> [Raiden]: шо так, диск вставил нажал несколько раз далее и ярлый с крайсисом запустил. от и все :)
<allasked> tagezi, причём тут фильм посмотреть? я написал что захотел посмотреть фильм и температура процессора скаканула до 79 градусов
<baronos> напрягается браток видать, флеш он такой, все грузит.
<tagezi> allasked, ну запускаешь систем монитор и смотришь, что у тебя гоняет проц под сто процентов
<mdma> почитал, зачем новичка хтопом мучили тут...
<mdma> чем стандартный не устроил систем монитор, да и для новичка привычнее и нагляднее
<tagezi> mdma, хорошо что gcc не заставили выучить ))
<[Raiden]> уже все кому не лень про него сказали
<mdma> а потом сказки рождаются о том как все сложно в линуксе )
<tagezi> mdma, чел сам забрался в терминал и сенсоры посмотрел )
<tagezi> кто ему вообще сказал темпиратуру проца смотреть? )))
<allasked> tagezi, google.com
<mdma> не смотрел бы на сенсоры а фильм лучше )
<[Raiden]> осталось выяснить кто пустил в инет
<tagezi> ну, он выбрал другой путь
<tagezi> [Raiden], мама не досмотрела )
<allasked> tagezi, вы о чём причём тут мама не досмотрела?
<tagezi> allasked, ты нашёл процес который у тебя комп тормозит?
<mdma> я не пойму в чем проблема, ты датчики посмотрел, а систем монитор запускал?
<mdma> о котором я тебе еще в [23:39:07] написал
<allasked> tagezi, единственное что даёт нагрузку на проц plugin-container
<mdma> так это флэш
<mdma> флэш он такой
<[Raiden]> allasked: можешь поставить flashblock какой-нить, что бы смотреть только то что надо.
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<mdma> я думаю что он видео как раз через флеш и смотрит, вот оно и грузит
<[Raiden]> и вот тут пара опций есть, коотыре могут возможно помочь или сделать хуже
<aim1159> mdma: не мучаем - человек сам сказал - хочет разобраться в системе и стать программистом.
<tagezi> а эта проблемма именно с инвидеа?
<aim1159> а что касается флеш - то под линукс альтернатив встроенному в google chrome нет. остальное довольно существенно глючит и тормозит.
<tagezi> у меня интеловская видяха, флеш вообще не грузит проц
<mdma> скажи спасибо что у тебя не аватары
<mdma> то есть синие люди в флешплеере )
<tagezi> )))
 * aim1159 не понимает почему supervisor не поднимает gunicorn и бесится.
<mdma> к стати у меня Нвидиа, проблем с флешем нет
<tagezi> лан.. спать пора вроде
<mdma> хоть аппаратное ускорение и пришлось выключить из-за аватаров
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> с нвидией и поциями нагрузка на проц снижается заметно, но сам флэш бывает валится
<mdma> allasked: проверь включено ли у тебя аппаратное ускорение в флешплеере
<[Raiden]> опциями.
<mdma> allasked: ПКМ по флеш-видео в браузере и там в параметрах глянь
<[Raiden]> она по умолч включена
<mdma> я знаю, но малолм )
<mdma> может уже наклацал
<allasked> mdma, а если попробовать на хром пересесть там же флеш встроенный?
<mdma> пробуй, тормозит то у тебя, только ты можешь выяснить что поможет
<jt3k> привет народ
<jt3k> я тут вновь появился, после нескольколет отсутствия
<jt3k> )) удрал на арчик, потом он сломался, и я купил мак. на маке убунта летает!
<jt3k> всё хорошо кроме засыпания при просмотре фильмов во флеше
<jt3k> но флешненужен )))
<jt3k> флеш пёс. пошёл я спат )) бб всем
<baronos> надо на дверях написать исповедь по четвергам с 15:30 до 16:00
<[Raiden]> поищи caffeine , это типа апплета котоырй включает скринсейвер
<jt3k> угу, его и юзаю
<[Raiden]> не знаю правда пашет ли в юнити, я вчера видел на ресурсе про элементари
<jt3k> пашет, тлько  надо включать руками -- бесит
<baronos> а че те на маке не сидится? слез то чего?
<baronos> это же "идеал" предел мечтаний
<[Raiden]> пиар мечтаний
<jt3k> ну у меня в дуалбуте
<jt3k> работа такая ) . да и комбинации клавишь маковские задрали
<jt3k> каждый раз на работе минуту нужно переучиваться вспоминать как там в винде
<baronos> заметил последние фильмы боевики про разрушение мск. миссия не выполнима фантом, крепкий орешек, фантом че то еще было.
<mdma> это хорошо или плохо
<[Raiden]> Нормально я думаю. Говорит о том , что русские стали менее закомплексованные )
<[Raiden]> Да и сколько уже можно смотреть фильмов про разрушение сша
<[Raiden]> В каждом апокалипсисе...
<baronos> ну вот досмотрелись и 11 сентября разрушили))
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> Вообще амссмедиа современное про американское и опасности в нём есть.
<[Raiden]> Можно вспомнить расстрел люедй в кинозале на премьере бетмена
<[Raiden]> мал офильмов про добро )
<mdma> торренттв это класс, несмотря на то что дома нет телека можно включить в фоне какойнить музыкальный канал или энималплэнет
<baronos> первый раз так показало 37014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7402.701 FPS на 13.04 с посл. драйвером :D
<iFalkorr> хех. а мне лень проверять
<baronos> iFalkorr: а я контролирую закачку дедков)
<baronos> iFalkorr: а больше всего взбесило титан квест осталось 2мб :D
<iFalkorr> хехе. а я помылся и завтрак готовлю. потом на работу пора будет
<baronos> отличная идея, а я спать забатонюсь :)
<artus> задротите?
<artus> iFalkorr, ты чего по ночам завтракаеш?
<baronos> от сосед гад, чую че скорость упала. а в окно смотрю он не спит. ставлю пароль на вафлю и через 5мин свет гасится. завтра с гада денег сниму)
<artus> у тебя интернет появилсо?
<baronos> он с 2 ночи до 8 утра идет :)
<baronos> обновил таки тф2 можно на 64к\с играть вроде.
<baronos> зарплата придет кс куплю
<mdma> там акция была с месяц назад
<mdma> весь КС продавался за копейки
<mdma> вместе с ГО
<baronos> угу, прогадил момент. с деньгами не вышло
<mdma> я как раз тогда купил, ГО конечно крут, жаль под Линукс его не запилили
<baronos> запилят со временем
<artus> го замечательно в айне вайнитцо
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-13
<mdma> ну для игры мне проще семерку запустить все же...
<mdma> хоть и запускал я ГО в итоге всего раза 4 )
<baronos> хочу код мв2 под линь, чтоб в винду не грузиться
<mdma> и Цивилизацию последнюю...
<mdma> и еще 100500 хотелок у каждого я думаю
<mdma> к стати тут стим у когото сейчас запущен?
<baronos> да, надо в прошлое вернуться, убить гейтса.
<artus> фтопку, даеш ммошки под линь
<artus> старое уг пусть остаетцо в прошлом
<baronos> artus: кстаи там пару ммошек появилось в сторе
<baronos> я правда не глядел еще инета небыло
<artus> не, я кунфушусь ))) нехочу из стора
<mdma> слышал что якобы в стиме для РФ все стоит дешевле чем для Украины, мол у нас в баксах еще и цены общие как для запада, а у вас в рублях и дешевле
<baronos> у меня закрыт
<mdma> гляньте скок стоит http://store.steampowered.com/sub/25544/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1
<mdma> сравнить охота
<baronos> 899
<baronos> руб
<mdma> врут значит
<mdma> спасибо
<mdma> у меня 24.99 бакса
<baronos> в казахстане дороже знаю точно
<baronos> у чела цены другие, дороже
<baronos> оо еще одна фри ту плей
<artus> под линь?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> ммо :D
<artus> порекомендуй мне
<baronos> artus: http://cdn2.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/222520/header_292x136.jpg?t=1362842344
<baronos> ой не то
<artus> да в стиме порекомендуй
<baronos> artus: http://store.steampowered.com/app/222520/
<baronos> она не русская((
<artus> z gfhjk. yt gjvy. (
<artus> я паролю не помню (
<baronos> хы
<artus> ну так то оно логинотцо
<baronos> а у меня стим гонит
<artus> чемпионы?
<baronos> ага
<artus> о, дварфы
<baronos> блин стим вылетел(
<misha777> доброе утро
<misha777> на субноутбуке тормозит видео на youtube  и ему подобных. процессор 1.2 Ггц перегружается( как сделать чтобы не притормаживало?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> температура в норме?
<andrex> не смотреть видео на ютубе
<andrex> оно поди и не только  на ютубе тормозит
<misha777> в норме, пылесосил недавно. устарел этот VIA C7-M 7 чипсет видимо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точку доступа настроил через hostapd плюсом в NM вай фай доступные показывал. Так они за модуль оказывается дрались между собой. В телефоне видел "подключение к wi-fi - отключение - подключение"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убрал в NM управление безпроводными и нормально стало
<allasked> Привет всем
<allasked> aim1159, привет
<allasked> aim1159, вчера я говорил что бук перегревается, я установил себе chomium перестал греться, как я понял изза лисицы грелся
<andrex> хм, с фигли оно греецо то из-за огнелиса
<andrex> это не 3д макс какой то
<allasked> andrex, у меня вчера перегрев был дикий до 79 прыгала температура процессора, потом через htop я посмотрел увидел один процесс который  ужасно грузит проц, в итоге мне сказали что это flash
<andrex> ну флэш да
<andrex> он и в хроме также будет, да в чем угодно вобщем
<allasked> andrex, тут я слушал советы и одновременно с гуглом советовался, потом прочитал что в хроме встроеный flash
<allasked> andrex, теперь у меня при работе температура стабильно 48-50
<JohnDoe_71Rus> plugincontainer он после закрытия лиса может висеть.
<Amblnb> Огненная Лиса и перегревать неможет о_О
<aleksei`> всем ку
<allasked> amblnb, да не лиса перегривает, просто при запуске лисы plugin_container начинает грузить процессор
<allasked> привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он не при запуске лисы, а при открытии страниц с флеш активируется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adblock noscript
<allasked> факт в том что щас я сижу с хрома у меня всё нормально
<allasked> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Amblnb> !html5
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='html5'
<iFalkorr> artus: это не ночь. это было утро:)перед работой
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> хм... огненный лис не может греть? Оо у меня разрыв шаблона... нк это если отвлечься от компов, конечно...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: поставь старый амд проц и огнелис будет тебя греть
<Amblnb> И бульдозеры не холодные.
<Hanno4ka> смотри ка! драконпроснулся...
 * Hanno4ka спряталась от греха подальше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для чего нужен memtest86+_multiboot.bin? если есть memtest86+.bin
<Hanno4ka> я не знаю...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: а чего из amdшного прохладное и малокушающее. на роутер
<Amblnb> Один под одну ОСь другой под разные на одном компе, мож быть.
<Hanno4ka> а причем тут оси? он же оперативку сканит
<Hanno4ka> единственная такая верся - один при НЕзагруженной оси (в меню груба), а второй для запуска из-под оси (там немного иной механизм, чтобы ось не похерить)
<Hanno4ka> это ИМХО, и не должно восприниматься как истинна, просто моя догадка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. где в убунту кнопочка для запуска мемтеста из оси?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всегда только из меню груба видал
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что, консоль уже отменили?
<Hanno4ka> и для grep, и для dd - что-то тоже кнопочек нивидела ни разу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mem и TAB 2 раза найдет?
<Hanno4ka> а где лежат бинарники?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в /boot
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 12.04. хотя в убунту наверно тоже есть
<allasked> Привет, всем ещё раз
<Amblnb> Ну один на загрузочном, а другой вместе с ОСями и ядрами в загрузчике на харде.
<Amblnb> А вообще-то надо читать описания пакетов
<Amblnb> Может они целофановые :)
<allasked> ребята, за что compiz отвечает?
<baronos> оконный манагер, эффекты все дела
<baronos> юнити как плагин к нему
<allasked> batonos, спасибо
 * baronos гы, будет менять ник на batonos когда будет уходить батониться спать :D
<andrex> батонос xD
<allasked> ну опечатолся я)
<andrex> да классно очепяталсо)
<baronos> ага, забавно вышло :)
<Amblnb> Как бы потом не забатонили :))
<andrex> не за няшности не банят
<andrex> вроде как)
<Amblnb> Вроде как помню тут злых АДминов без видимых статусов.
<baronos> у кого вайн стоит? нид хелп
<baronos> в вайнтрикс гляньте к какому относится MSVCP71?
<Amblnb> Трикс вроде инсталятор вариантов вина.
<aim1159> allasked: не в этом дело. в лисице старый флеш юзается. а в chrome встроен новый. вот в нём то всё и дело
<aim1159> allasked: кстати в chrome надо зайти в chrome://plugins/ и отрубить 10.2 флеш (тот что идёт от лисицы - он его цепляет)
<baronos> юзай для тьюба минитьюб, а для фильмов с торрента - торрент стрим
<allasked> aim1159, спасибо щас отключу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: а для филмикс нет что юзать?
<baronos> филмикс это что?
<Amblnb> А просто скачать с топрента нельзя?
<allasked> aim1159, как он точно называется?
<baronos> ну это надо скачать за 1 час и потом час смотреьт = 2 часа. а можно за 1 час поглядеть пока он качается
<allasked> Amblnb, неудобно постоянно выкачивать фильмы, у некоторых интернет не шибко быстрый
<andrex> baronos, яб подсказал тока как посмотреть. что ты просиш посмотреть)
<baronos> andrex я уже качаю vcredist 2008 :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: filmix.net
<Amblnb> Но бывает что первые 10 качаются за 2 минуты, а следущие за 22
<andrex> аа понятно
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus не, не знаю :)
<baronos> от если бы косяка со звуком в дройде не было, то там столько приложений лдя фильмов шо ппц, от я бы на нем и сидел)
<Amblnb> *10%
<Amblnb> На дроиде есть рандом фильм
<baronos> подожду след сборку для нетбука, там вроде как обещают звук починить и HW и будет няя
<Amblnb> И всё равно лучше качать. Или смотреть на видео 170х120
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Amblnb: я часто сериалы с сайта смотрю на 23". с 2,5 метров особой разницы нету. тем более посмотрел и забыл
<aim1159> allasked: похоже он (хром) сам научился отрубать системный плагин
<Amblnb> Работает всегда планин со старшим номером.
<Amblnb> JohnDoe_71Rus: А если ещё и близорукость..
<aim1159> кто-нить ciannamon юзает? как в нём alt-tab настроить так чтобы он делал цикл по всем приложениям, а не только по текущему раб. столу?
<aim1159> Amblnb: не. раньше они вместе работали. что приводило к фееерическим эффектам
<aim1159> сейчас видимо исправил
<aim1159> и
<Amblnb> С шифтом пробовал?
<aim1159> Amblnb: с шифтом реверс
<aim1159> Amblnb: с ctrl тоже пробовал - не работает
<Amblnb> Ну контрал, супер
<aim1159> Amblnb: super тоже не работает
<Amblnb> Ну тогда настраивать как-то. У меня компиз...
<aim1159> Amblnb: с циннамоном?
<aim1159> 0_o
<Amblnb> С убунтой 10.04 ))
<Amblnb> Кстати, рас меня сюда за так позвали. Знает кто приложение для дроида с которого можно войти на раб.стол бунты по ссаш?
<Amblnb> Или сервак на бунту с настройками либо через конфиг либо кансоль?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Amblnb: что то для VNC было
<Amblnb> Х11внц вроде есть но он оконный
<Amblnb> Я сервак с консоли не запущу дистанционно.
<allasked> sensors
<allasked> ой)
<allasked> не туда
<Hanno4ka> а я baronos долго читала как baranos. и еще удивлялась такому нику)))
<baronos> :)
<aim1159> чёрт, похоже никак штатно в cinnamon не по альт-табится. зачем было удобную фичу из gnome3 менять?! даже в винде такде (alt-~)
<baronos> поставь расширение например power alt-tab
<baronos> ну или еще тучу других
<aim1159> baronos: почему ШТАТНО такую фичу надо было ломать?!
<baronos> потому что гномерасты второго поколения все еще существуют.
<Hanno4ka>  aim1159 потому что 90% пользователей о ее существовании даже не подозревают
<aim1159> Hanno4ka: о alt-tab?
<Hanno4ka> aim1159: не поверишь, но да
<Hanno4ka> а вообще, как разхработчик (не этой штуки, а вообще) могу сказать, что на то могут быть разные причины, и важные, и сложные, и большие и не очень
<Hanno4ka> может фишка в банальной лени
<baronos> вообще с гном3 я почти не использую альтаб. у меня на динамичский раб.столах размещены окна по которым я бегаю скроллом или через ктрл+альт+ап\даун
<Hanno4ka> а может там действиетльно что-то ломается из-за этой фичи
<Hanno4ka> а может они просто делают более критические таски, а на такую ерунду (относительно других багов\фич) просто нету ресурсов
<baronos> http://mhall119.com/2013/03/ubuntu-sdk-apps-are-coming/
<Hanno4ka> а где можно скачать убунту фон, чтобы поставить и пощупать?
<baronos> у тебя есть нексус?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а ты еврей?
<baronos> Hanno4ka польский
<Hanno4ka> baronos: не
<baronos> эмм, ты знаешь, что я не польский еврей? и мне об этом ничего не сказала?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: эххх... не знаешь, что такое стек?
<|rapidsp|> это который не очередь? :)
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: он самый - 3 вопроса, 3 ответа
<|rapidsp|> вот вас прет :)
<baronos> чтобы поставить и пощупать убунту фон, надо на нексус девайс накатить прошивку.
<baronos> у тебя есть нексус?ъ
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: зато сразу понятно, что есть ответ и на какой из ранее вопросов ответ
<Hanno4ka> baronos: наличие или отсутвие нексуса не противоречит скачиванию прошивки
<baronos> иди качай на wiki.ubuntu.com/touch потом расскажешь на какой палец ты его накатила и пощупала.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мож она ее потрошить будет
<Amblnb> А на что-то кроме следущего она выйдет?
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, я почитала, теперь знаю, где скачать и как накатить))) это мне, между прочим, очень помогло)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BA
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: эээ.... это ты к чему? я прекрасно знаю, что такое стек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> накатить по стописят
<andrex> литров
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну кому и литров
<Amblnb> И стечёшь под стол..
<aim1159> baronos: а нексу для убунту фона не обязательно
<mdma> <aim1159> [13:15:17] чёрт, похоже никак штатно в cinnamon не по альт-табится. зачем было удобную фичу из gnome3 менять?! даже в винде такде (alt-~)
<mdma> странно у меня циннамон и все альтабится
<mdma> искаропки и проблем не наблюдал с этим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> небось где нить есть птичка "учитывать все приложения"
<mdma> ясно, нужно было выше читать, речь шла об альттабе приложений между разными рабстолами... тогбд подтверждаю
<mdma> *тогда
<mdma> не знаю ток зачем такая надобность может возникнуть, на то они и разные раб столы, мне удобно в общем
<Amblnb> Ну а если неахота тыкать мышой?
<baronos> ктрл+альт+лефт\райт
<Amblnb> А потом дополнительно альт+таб? Не проще одной командой перейти?
<baronos> extensions.gnome.org для кого? найди расширение...
<Amblnb> Или если надо приложение перекинуть на другой стол, тоже комбинацией можно сделать.
<mdma> не знаю, я переношу преложения на другой раб стол именно когда хочу их "отделить" друг от друга
<mdma> и переключения между всеми путало бы наоборот, вот сейчас у меня в 1м столе 5 окнон во втором 3
<mdma> по моему быстрее все же переключиться между столами чем тыкать в альттаб до посинения
<Amblnb> Можно зажать
<Amblnb> Иногда приложений немного но места они занимают много и надо перейти на него, а мыша это делает медленней.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отчего нас опять мало так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прям местечковый хаб какой то
<misha777> о, Михаэль, мой тёска зашел)
<Amblnb> Мича ел :)
<go8765> делать бэкапы в iso это очень плохо?
<Amblnb> Да делать в исо сложно, лучше в него сохранять.
<|rapidsp|> смысле согласно требованиям ISO? :)
<SergeyIT> бэкапы не нужны
<|rapidsp|> если в исо, то нужны!
<Amblnb> Правиль, если сказали заменить содержимое конфига, значит нужно заменять под чистую
<go8765> Amblnb: почему сложно?
<go8765> |rapidsp|: нет в .iso
<Amblnb> go8765: Наверно потому что это расширение файла, а не программа.
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: вот подход настоящего мужчины :)).
<Amblnb> В котором можно хранить образы зисков, но не файлов.
<Amblnb> *дисков
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, русская рулетка - наше всё
<Kyshtynbai> Нене, это не наш метод).
<go8765> Amblnb: а zip или  tar - этом программа ? http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/13/0313/h_1363178965_8274758_16ce5d77fe.png
<go8765> * http://u.to/rwUOAw
<Amblnb> Архивы лучше в 7зип или рар жмутся.
<go8765> мне просто кажется, что iso в моём случае удобно будет пользоваться: примонтировал бэкап, скопировал, что надо, отмонтировал
<go8765> поэтому пытаюсь понять, мб какие-то бока в iso есть
<go8765> * пока решил почитать http://u.to/8wYOAw
<Amblnb> Ну хуже сжатие, точней права, на мобиле не откроешь..
<go8765> а на виндоус из под админа?
<Amblnb> А на мелких прогах только через стороннюю прогу.
<go8765> pulsar кто-то пользовался? Где у него библиотека?
<mdma> интересно, если в его описании указано "Не обязательно использовать свой аккаунт vk.com" то под чьей же учеткой он музыка из вконтактика тянет?
<mdma> *музыку
<go8765> какая разница? Главное, что тянет :)
<allasked> Ребята, подскажите как вызвать через терминал диспетчер задач
<allasked> мне вчера говори но я подзабыл)
<andrex> top htop графический я фз как зовется
<andrex> gnome-system-monitor или system-monitor както так
<Amblnb> Через gksu лучше запускать.
<misha777> bye всем!
<Amblnb> Наблевал и ушёл. О_о
<andrex> гг
<artus> дааадааа!!! йа пришол
<andrex> ооо он пришел!!
<artus> lfff
<artus> дааа
<ei-grad> хорошо что ты пришол
<andrex> го№ последне время стал заглядывать странно
<andrex> а его ж разбанили...
<artus> хм, странцы запрос, прибить линк банера на акцию которая судя по описанию закончилась 3 дня тому ))
<artus> а го просто соверенствуетцо в извращениях, то ему диалап через винмодем, то бекапы в исо
<go8765> и мопед я тогда таки завёл
<artus> а толку?
<andrex> убицо если
<Scrimmer> artus: доров
<Scrimmer> andrex: ночи тебе
<artus> если через неделю таки забил и сьехал на адекватного прова )
<artus> Scrimmer, ку
<andrex> хм в кедах вичат глючит
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<andrex> а вот вы про какой мопед
<go8765> что толку? Мне тогда того интернета хватало + опыт утановки дров на специфическое железо
<go8765>  + самооценка после полугодовых попыток завести модем, скаазала мне что я молодец  + самооценка после полугодовых попыток завести модем, скаазала мне что я молодец
<go8765> ой) перестарался
<andrex> + самоооценка сказала ему что она завышена
<artus> какая самооценка? пол года страдать фигней никому ненужной?
<artus> за пол года можно было на оптику заработать :D
<go8765> ну кто-то играет в компьютерные игры, кто-то бухает, а кто-то драйвера устанавливает для модемов :)
<artus> все, работу сделал можно плющитцо
<andrex> кто делает все по чуть чуть считается it спецом))
<go8765> *кто-то плющитцо
<go8765> какая гуя нормально работает для бэкапов ?
<andrex> нормальная
<artus> дежадап вроде как
<artus> а вообще бери рсинк и тар, икрипт в 40 строк и будет тебе щастье
<artus> и забудь про исошки
<go8765> исошка уже не справилась
<go8765> мне нужно скорее резервная копия, чем бэкап. Так что бы не систему восстанавливать, а при необходимости использовать часть файлов
<go8765> чертежы, картинки, документы
<artus> tar, хоть систему востанавливай, хоть файло выгребай
<go8765> из под винды 7зипом?
<artus> да хоть раром
<artus> вопрос, с zigbee дело кто нить имел?
<go8765> хм... rsync вроде оно
<artus> оно всю жисть было оно
<baronos> оно жив?
<baronos> чорт, мы все умрем
<allasked> D
<artus> baronos, а у тебя были другие планы? )))
<allasked> ахах)
<artus> allasked, ыт тоже сильно не планируй :D
<[Raiden]> Я хочу повторить вчерашний мой вопрос. После резета в винде, в 12.10 сразу монтируются нтфс разделы или нет?
<artus> должны сразу, если не хибернейтил венду
<[Raiden]> Ясно, плохо )
<[Raiden]> Один знакомый так рав получил из нтфс
<artus> не, это фигня какая то
<[Raiden]> Возможно есть смысл добавить этот ключик
<artus> если в хибернейт ушла венда то просто не даст смонтировать
<[Raiden]> norecover    Do not try to mount a partition which was not unmounted properly by Windows.
<artus> а после обычного ресета проблем быть не должно
<artus> хотя может просто глюк и таблица слетела, оно обычно востанавливается без ущерба
<[Raiden]> вот раньше небыло, просто не монтировало и писало что не чистая партиция
<[Raiden]> а сча
<[Raiden]> recover    Recover and try to mount a partition which was not unmounted properly by Windows. The Windows logfile is cleared, which may cause inconsistencies. Currently this is the default option.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так получается, если твой ответ верный )
<[Raiden]> что сразу монтирует
<[Raiden]> В общем возможно это привело к проблеме моего знакомого
<artus> а под форточками тоже шеф все пропало?
<[Raiden]> ну не, он вылечил
<[Raiden]> ничего не пробало, просто раздел стал рав
<artus> обычно достаточно вендовым фсчекером пройтись
<[Raiden]> в общем я себе добавлю norecover
<artus> я вот не помню, кажись парагоном я создавал таблицу без формата, без потери данных, после того как упорно пытался примаунтить вин на котором захибернейтилась венда
<[Raiden]> да, можно. Там можно тип раздела просто сменить на нтфс
<[Raiden]> а потом проверить
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36381
<astrobeglec> Weiland зарелизили?
<astrobeglec> *цфндфтв
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<astrobeglec> *wayland
<[Raiden]> надеюсь они оставят поддержку иксов в 3.12 гноме. А то гномеров будет жалко )
<astrobeglec> Эх... Сначала из Gnome черт знает что сделали, KDE по пьяне слепили... В мученьях Unity абортировался. Теперь на святые Иксы замахнулись... Куда мир катится?
<[Raiden]> я оставлю без коментариев, а то на рекламу будет похоже.
 * astrobeglec сидит и думает, что если первой заповедью технарей служит "работает - не трож!" то кто все эти люди которые *** делают?
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> студенты и дизайнеры, кто же ещё.
<artus> astrobeglec, это люди ******
<artus> )))
<astrobeglec> не это sapiens, не homo sapiens а просто сапиенсы...
<astrobeglec> Блин, когда я только садился за комп у меня были 32 Мб ОЗУ и я не знал как полность заполнить диск на 500 Мб... Грабли те же, только места занимают намного больше...
<[Raiden]> всё стало красивее
<[Raiden]> в мобилы 2013 года ставят рам 2гб
<[Raiden]> прогресс наглядно видно на играх. Найдите скриншот варкрафт 1 , например
<[Raiden]> )
<astrobeglec> это не прогресс...
<[Raiden]> ещё можно сравнить электронику ну погоди и nova на андройде )
<astrobeglec> смена дизайна этикетки на содержимое не влияет. А скорость выполнения программ 98 года на железе 98 года = скорости выполнения программ 2013 года на железе 2013 года. Где прогресс? [Raiden] вот как раз планшеты и телефоны
<astrobeglec> развиваются...
<artus> astrobeglec, дык пишут же тупящий софт чтоб было куда продавать топовое железо и был смысл его делать
<astrobeglec> Алгоритм N работает за 10 секунд. Через 10 лет этот же алгоритм работает за те же 10 секунд, при этом скорость процессора и объемы памяти выросли в x раз. Это не прогресс.
<artus> зато теперь алгоритм с фереверком и визуальными эфектами)))
<artus> чтоб не скучно было смотреть )
<astrobeglec> мне эти эффекты... Сам понимаешь, что если человек больше всего любит консольные программы, то как он относится к свистелкам и перделкам.
<[Raiden]> Я не готов это обсуждать. Современные программы вообще не будут работать на хламе 98 года. Тех компов на загрузку одной средней страницы не хватит
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хватит, причем заглаза ) если выпилить ненужный флеш и рекламу
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> тагееееези )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html
<tagezi> artus, странно, тебе что игрушки вырубили? ))
<artus> не, настроение хорошее )
<tagezi> artus, да не.. ты уже который вечер на канале обитаешь, а не в игрульках ))
<artus> дык я поигрулькаю и на канал ))
<tagezi> а я думал вырос )
<artus> нее, на улице снег и приходитцо в детство впадать )
<tagezi> ф ьне вот жалко.. я этим мартом не иду в поход(( столько снега пропадает зря на кольском (((
<tagezi> а мне*
<[Raiden]> Быстрее бы сошел. Хочу педали покрутить.
<artus> дада, я вот тоже хотеть
<artus> а там голодед, пичалька
<artus> ревизию чтоль пока провести
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/how-to-chat-with-your-steam-friends.html
<tagezi> а шипованую резину запретили чтоли? )
<artus> шиповать на неделю смысла нет
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/157420-1.png
<tagezi> так с осени нужно было ещё ))
<artus> tagezi, зугробы были по самые уши, тоже смысла было не много )
<astrobeglec> кому не лень потратить минутку - при float n; цикл for (n=0; n<=1000000; n++) printf ("%f\n", n); сколько времени занимает? (си)
<tagezi> artus, http://velopiter.spb.ru/ice/ice_bike.jpg )
<astrobeglec> видать всем лень...
<tagezi> astrobeglec, это башь?
<astrobeglec> это си. Даже без плюсов...
<teddyp1cker> профайлер бери и смотри мне лень голову включать
<tagezi> astrobeglec, ща попробую
<teddyp1cker> и потом странный вопрос какой-то
<teddyp1cker> o(n) точно)
<astrobeglec> на баше это выглядит так: for num in `seq 1 1000000`; do echo $num ; done
<tagezi> astrobeglec, real    0m14.097s
<baronos> сааааамый простой и быстрый способ по лану передать файлы?
<teddyp1cker> дропбокс
<baronos> нет у меня 50мбит\с
<artus> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<teddyp1cker> или аналог sugarsync
<tagezi> astrobeglec, а зачем тебе это?
<artus> проще и бычтрее некуда
<artus> *с
<artus> baronos, запускать в дериктории с файлом которое расшаривать
<teddyp1cker> baronos: дропбокс не тупой он умеет в одной сетке напрямую файлы гонять
<artus> teddyp1cker, ставить 2 клиента, синкать их, это ж извраты
<artus> если на то пошло то тогда уж аэрофс
<astrobeglec> да так. Всего лишь миллион сложений и печать миллиона последовательных символов... За 14 секунд. При том что 30 лет назад операции считали тысячами...
<artus> ну или от битторента есть синкалка
<astrobeglec> самое шустрое копирование у меня было через scp -C
<baronos> artus: подключил кабель, поставил только для локальной связи. теперь выполнить там где хочу расшарить?
<artus> astrobeglec, сцп умеет сервером висеть?
<artus> baronos, оно поднимет хттп с расшареным файлом в директории
<artus> на 8000 порту
<astrobeglec> он от ssh сервера работает.
<artus> astrobeglec, оно не работает от сср сервера, оно ходит по ссш
<artus> оно то можно конечно, но смысл) можно вообще тупо фтп клиентом ходить, по ссх ))
<astrobeglec> да... Но смысл был в ключе -C (compress) то есть передача сжатых данных
<artus> никакого понта вообще , читай спецификацию к ssh2
<baronos> artus: это нормально Serving HTTP on 0.0.0.0 port 8000 ...?
<artus> ну да, проверяй теряче http://localhost:8000
<artus> ну или по ip в локалке
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/8/5/4/9/1abf31c5c9b323f6b313d0b8c8e.jpg
<baronos> artus: пингуется нормуль по айпи, но через вэб недоступно.
<teddyp1cker> artus: python -m SimpleHTTPServer - вот за это спасибо
<baronos> шото он задумался
<artus> teddyp1cker, могу выдать правленый фтпшник , дефолтный питоновский вроде чето как то сломан был в одно время
<artus> тама один скрипт
<artus> teddyp1cker, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/ftpserver.py
<artus> стартовать аля ftpserver.py -wp 2121
<baronos> artus: на айпи:8000 висит в ожидании посмертно :(
<astrobeglec> [Raiden] картинка улыбнула, спасибо!
<artus> хм
<artus> baronos, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-13_shot.png
<astrobeglec> Вспомнилось, как я разок машину оттаивал. "Ледяной дождь" и машина накрыта 2,5 см слоем льда...
<[Raiden]> Так можно строить из льда. Надуваешь чего-то нужной формы и заливаешь.
<baronos> artus: спасибо))
<[Raiden]> )
<astrobeglec> срок службы летом невелик...
<baronos> artus: почему моежт не качать от туда?
<artus> а что в кончольку сыпетцо?
<artus> порт сменить попробуй
<artus> baronos, я выше дал фтп серв ) его пробуй )
<artus> dtcbn 145 r,
<artus> весит 145 кб
<baronos> там пишет http request sent, awaiting response... а тут http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611470/
<artus> ну норм, так и должно быть
<baronos> хм, а чегой тогда не скачивает?)
<artus> http://prot.com.ua:8000/ проверь
<baronos> норм
<artus> baronos, а у тя чего, убунта ?
<baronos> угу 12.04 и 13.04
<artus> ну убунта такая убунта ))
<baronos> логично)
<artus> прекращай уже експерементировать)
<baronos> ну не скидывать же на флеше 8гиговой 200гигов добра на ноут?
<artus> тебе на форточки скидывать?
<baronos> на убунту
<artus> с убунты?
<baronos> да
<astrobeglec> man sshfs
<artus> winscp стяни, оно не много весит
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1451.shtml
<artus> astrobeglec, и че оно ему даст?
<artus> baronos, а там уже по ssh перекинеш
<astrobeglec> примонтирует папочку и стянет простым копированием
<artus> куда примонтирует? на венду? тогда уж проще самбу рожать
<artus> baronos, могу в дропбокс залить
<astrobeglec> у меня похоже ирк глючит. Поста о том, что нужно на винду копировать я не вижу
<artus> baronos, http://winscp.net/download/winscp514.zip 3.7 метра
<snqL> а вот и я
<baronos> artus: он на винду ставится чтоли?
<snqL> здравствуйте
<artus> astrobeglec, с венды нужно, на бунту
<baronos> мне с бубны на бубну по лану надо :)
<artus> baronos, ну да, зайдеш с нее и зальеш, я просто не уверен в адекватности самбы в убунте, хотя может и в стоке заработает )
<snqL> я уснул, пока читал очередную книгу по проектированию и мне приснился прекрастный сон, как мы сжигаем создателя гнома 3 на костре инквизиции
<baronos> artus: походи
<[Raiden]> под винду полно фтп, как вареза так и фри. Если лень самбу
<artus> baronos, ну так чего ты тогда голову морочиш) mc , выбирай шел и вперед по ссх гонять)
<baronos> artus: хмм, я ребутнул знерщт и все гуд, качает :)
<artus> [Raiden], неканает, он их пол ночи тянуть будет)
<baronos> python -m
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> artus: красиво качает 20мбит\с, мне бы инет такой :(
<artus> у него ж инета только на ирку хватает
<[Raiden]> тогда пусть поднимет встроенный в IIS , с двд винды.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: все, заработало :)
<artus> оо дааа, iis это для тех кому совсем скучно ))
<artus> хотя я когдато даже поднимал, и оно даже работало ))
<baronos> я вот думаю, пометку где то сделать, или ею будет служить артус? :D
<artus> baronos, сделай пометку спросить у меня))
<baronos> artus: у меня мозг и так уже запрограммирован на это :)
<artus> ты на zsh уже перешол?
<baronos> да как то нет, у меня ось чаще переустанавливается :)
<artus> я ж вроде давно предлагал конфиг с вкусняшками )
<baronos> ща перейдем :)
<baronos> mc умеет коннектится на айаи:8000? а то в браузере по одному файлу качать уныло :)
<astrobeglec> если с линя на линь, то выше писал уже о sshfs. С винды намного проще - расшариваешь папку и из nautilus спокойно копируешь. Ну или smbclient...
<Scrimmer> baronos: йо
<baronos> йё
<artus> baronos, mc f9 шел соединение
<artus> ссшфс для перебросить один раз и забыть - изврат
<artus> Гигантские саблезубые комары атакуют Флориду !!!
<tagezi> artus, не кури это )
<artus> tagezi, ненене, у них даж офф название gallinipper
<Scrimmer> tagezi: вечерка тебе
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и тебе ))
<tagezi> artus, тогда точно пора завязывать курить это ))
<artus> tagezi, http://bugguide.net/images/raw/NZILUZHL2ZRL5Z7HDHKL5ZQLEZRL4ZSLGZKLAHIHOHGHBHLL8Z4HPZHL5ZMLZR5LVZ5L9ZGLRRGHDH.jpg маленький какой
<tagezi> artus, да читал я эти новости ))
<artus> tagezi, вооо, у нас один поставщик? )))
<tagezi> artus, хотят узнать что такое комары с верталёт пусть едут на аляску.. там реально покрываешься мгновенно мошкой и комарами
<[Raiden]> поменяли бы им гены , что бы не кровь жрали, а нефтяные пятна например
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ога, высосут и улетять
<tagezi> [Raiden], а на сколько позже появиться дигикам в репах? а то сегодня вроде 3.1 объявлена, а в кубунте до сих пор 3.0
<[Raiden]> сча гляну какая у меня, что-то приходило на днях
<[Raiden]> 3.0
<baronos> http://mhall119.com/2013/03/coming-soon-unity-7/
<tagezi> ну у меня сейчас тоже обновляется до 3.0 )) сранно
<[Raiden]> если посмотреть на 3.х то +- месяц )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и тебе привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer, я для тебя клёвую музыку нашёл )
<baronos> tagezi: похоронный марш?
<tagezi> лучше )) бонское горловое пение )
<Scrimmer> baronos: хаха
<Scrimmer> ха
<tagezi> http://phurpa.ru/
<Scrimmer> ой пойду ка я
<[Raiden]> tagezi: либо жди, либ оиспользуй исходники пакета 3.0 дял сборки 3.1
<Scrimmer> а то меня тут троллят
<baronos> Scrimmer: можешь тувинское горловое послушать или тувинский рок ят-ха или ген-дос :)
<tagezi> baronos, чо ты ему карму портишь? пусть начинает сразу слушать нормальную музыку ))
<[Raiden]> Ещё я думаю что конкретно в бэкпортах кубунты могут не обновить пока не выйдет 4.10.2 кде
<[Raiden]> возможно лучше собрать ,если надо.
<baronos> tagezi: хых)
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> да не ненадо, я так, спросил просто
<Scrimmer> baronos: а мне всегда казалось, что мы друзья
<baronos> Scrimmer: а что завставило усомниться?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ах да , привет
<[Raiden]> друг виндузятник
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Scrimmer, слабак
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты то че ?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: да мне просто лень опять все ставить))
<tagezi> Scrimmer, тат ты ещё и смог сломать не ломаемую ОС? )
<Scrimmer> не, новый хард купил))
<tagezi> и типа винду было не влом ставить?
<Scrimmer> там фотошоп есть..
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты разбагател? ))
<tagezi> он 19 к рублей стоит )))
<baronos> ого, фотошоп купил. дай денех?
<Scrimmer> ...you are the pirate...
<artus> Scrimmer, 2 тера?
<Scrimmer> в сумме да
<Scrimmer> 1 на 1 тб + 2 по 500
<tagezi> и украл фотошоп )
<baronos> фуу вор форточный
<Scrimmer> фу таким быть
<tagezi> лучше бы пошул на курсы гимпа за эти деньги и жил с читаой совестью )
<tagezi> пошёл
<Scrimmer> да не покупал я ничего!
<Scrimmer> че пристали
<baronos> ты украл лицензионную версию, и нагло используешь её. отдела К на тебя нет.
<Scrimmer> ой ну прям я один такой
<tagezi> ту на канале да )
<Scrimmer> Т_Т
<Scrimmer> простите Т_Т
<tagezi> ну, у всех остальных лиуензионное по стоит )
<baronos> да, и прежде чего то ставиьт читаем линецзии
<allasked> привет всем
<baronos> allasked: освой уже ирк клиент какой нить
<allasked> baronos, зачем мне ? мне из бразуера неплохо)
<tagezi> allasked, это пока не кикнули )
<allasked> tagezi, блин щас xchat запущу)
<baronos> шо за никрофилия
<baronos> негоже так, онли хард, онли weechat
<allasked> Во)
<baronos> от теперь все знаем что зовут Дмитрий.
<tagezi> )
<allasked> )
<tagezi> baronos, вот видишь, а ты говорил не сработает, не сработает
<tagezi> )))
<baronos> tagezi: ну я перестраховался :)
<allasked> что не сработает?)
<baronos> ну у тебя, что то не сработало и ты пришел на канал. верно?
<allasked> не понял...
<baronos> me too...
<tagezi> allasked, ай, забуй раз не понял.. скучно нам )
<tagezi> забей*
<tagezi> пать наверное пара
<tagezi> с*
<allasked> спать... да дело святое)
<baronos> левый глаз не видит буквы и не поступает сигнал на моторику пальц и ты пропускаешь букву С :)
<allasked> ))))
<allasked> а чем debian от ubuntu 12.10 отличается?
<tagezi> да я уже половину буковок не вижу
<baronos> поглядел на убунту с гном 3.7.91... ппц чтоб они горели в инферно...
<baronos> allasked: патчами от каноникал
<tagezi> allasked, ну, не многим.. стабильние и немного по другому каталоги распилины, а так тоже самое ))
<allasked> я вот думаю может поставить debian посмотреть
<baronos> виртуалку заведи себе
<baronos> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<tagezi> allasked, да, хочешь ставить ставь.. только как гостевую систему
<allasked> Тоесть как гостевую систему?\
<tagezi> allasked, поставь виртуалку и в неё хоть 20 разных осей с разными патчами и заодно можешь потренироваться локальные сети натраивать )
<tagezi> allasked, виртуальную машину
<allasked> tagezi, это virtualbox?
<tagezi> как вариант
<allasked> У меня ещё возник вопрос, вообщем у меня так и не перестал перегреватся бук, я вот что подумал. Из-за самого ubuntu наврятли будет перегреватся бук , в процессах всё тип топ , ничего сильной нагрузки на проц не даёт
<baronos> бесит в убунту: 1. клиент эмпати, он интегрировал по тувински, нужно выпускать это чмо руками в онлайн, тоже самое и про почтовик . 2. нет расширений как в гш. 3. ну просто немного даш :)
<allasked> может всё таки сносить термопасту поменять и почистить его... Хотя я пару месяцев назад чистил только
<artus> а что, от ежемесячной смены пасты бук круче работает?
<jey_patronum> Доброго времени суток) Не могу понять вопрос из учебника: "Какая команда позволяет узнать имя файла устройства того терминала, на котором вы вошли в сеанс?"
<jey_patronum> Шарики за ролики заезжают когда вчитываюсь)
<jey_patronum> Помогите разжевать? )
<artus> а тут уже канал общественного чтения учебников?
<jey_patronum> Тут канал по убунту) Учебник по убунту. Отчего не задать вопрос здесь?
<baronos> а хде ссыль на источник?
<jey_patronum> http://books.google.ru/books?id=FIVXkliUc_oC&pg=PA91&lpg=PA91&dq=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B5%D1%82+%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1%8F+%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%B0+%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0+%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0,+%D0%BD%D0%B0+
<jey_patronum> %D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC+%D0%B2%D1%8B+%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D0%B2+%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81&source=bl&ots=quLY7PJIN8&sig=tG4tIrPcwuMlxpArQzlu_lIRYnM&hl=ru&sa=X&ei=G-lAUY2sBoav4ASWwIGoDQ&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%20%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B5%D1%82%20%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%20%D0%B8%D0%BC%D1
<jey_patronum> %8F%20%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%B0%20%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0%20%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%20%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0%2C%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC%20%D0%B2%D1%8B%20%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%BB%D0%B8%20%D0%B2%20%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81&f=false
<baronos> О_о
<jey_patronum> О_О
<jey_patronum> сам в шоке
<allasked> artus, ну как бы я бук купил год назад, через 8 месяцев я занёс его почистить так как на win началась такая же болезнь греться начал,  вот прошло 4 месяца, так я подумал мб всё таки поменять?
<baronos> jey_patronum: goo.gl
<artus> это че за ужс такой Оо
<tagezi> artus, у него странный юмор видать
<baronos> artus: погоди, развязки хочу))
<jey_patronum> http://goo.gl/Kunwf
<tagezi> allasked, а чо у тебя за бук?
<artus> jey_patronum, пиши ответ, правельно настроеный конфиг zsh http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-13_shot.png :D
<allasked> tagezi, Acer Aspire 5750g
<artus> jey_patronum, так на какой странце то вопрос?
<artus> а вопросы ты гуглу ацкие задаеш :D
<baronos> artus: конфигом поделишься?
<jey_patronum> На 91-ой )
<artus> jey_patronum, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-13_shot.png можно так глянуть например )
<artus> это первое что пришло в голову , проще наверно некуда уж
<tagezi> allasked, ты гугл читал?
<allasked> tagezi, нет
<artus> jey_patronum, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-13_shot.png а так ваааще кошерно ))
<jey_patronum> Так... "Имя файла устройства терминала" это  pts*, так получается? )
<tagezi> allasked, плохо.. там в новостях у гугла решение твоей проблеммы ещё в мае 2012 года было решено )
<artus> можно далже распарсить и вывести конкретно номер птса нужного, но лень авкашить)
<artus> угу
<artus> следуйщий вопрос :D
<allasked> а может поможете найти?) больно интересно почитать)
<jey_patronum> =-) Я ответил на него командой ps ) Не был уверен просто, что вопрос понял)
<artus> allasked, чегой ты тама ищеш?
<jey_patronum> Спасибо )
<tagezi> allasked, http://goo.gl/a9yfm )
<allasked> artus, решение моей проблемы)
<artus> jey_patronum, ну ps тоже вариант, на самом деле еще пяток можно придумать ))
<artus> если не с десяток
<artus> allasked, что значит греетцо? 98 градусов на камне?
<baronos> artus: можно алиасов напистаь тонну разныйх на одну команду :D
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G alias | wc -l
<artus> 133
<jlewka> jey_patronum ну раз глава про процессы, то тогда как то так ^_^
<jlewka> ps aux | awk '/ps aux/{print $7}'
<artus> даже не так, вот так [/home/artus]% zshgrep alias |wc -l
<artus> 133
<artus> я забыл что у меня алиас на греп по конфигу :D
<jey_patronum> =)
<jlewka> jey_patronum а если не секрет, за скок книжку взял?)
<artus> jlewka, у кунфу столько стилей, и у каждого мастера свое :D
<jey_patronum> 695 рублей )
<artus> в аналоговом варианте?
<jey_patronum> В бумажном )
<artus> а я себе добавил в гуглобук и теперь могу ее листать с телефонки, круть )
<jlewka> ^_^
<artus> я  и не знал что у гугля уже книжная полка есть
<Scrimmer> jlewka: привет ^_^
<artus> зааато у меня гдето валяетцо мегаталмуд по админимтрированию фри :D
<Scrimmer> как мотокросс прошел?)
<tagezi> блин, он реально наверное не знал где гугл находиться )
<artus> jlewka, блин, у тя ник такой загадочный, в плане написания, я его вечно не правельно читаю :)
<baronos> жлевка получается
<jlewka> artus так и задумано )
<artus> ааа собака, гуглобук хрень полнейшая, ограничение на просмотр (((
<artus> ах ты маленькая ... задумано :D
 * jlewka artus боиться артуса ...
<artus> да я ж без задних мыслей :D
<jlewka> прявдя ?
<artus> juff
<artus> огаа
<artus> по ходу интересная наверно книжко, надо будет почитать
<jlewka> ага, у себя в книжном видел книгу по ubuntu за 900р
<jlewka> с цветными картинками и на ~ 300 стр
<artus> хотя я книжко про ip атски и астериск в часности уже пол года все собираюсь почитать , ленивое я животное
<artus> ай няяя, накачал себе айдиокнижек хайнлайна роберта батьковича
<allasked> Теперь флеш не грузит цп, теперь gnome-monitor начал скакать....
<allasked> !help gnome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help gnome'
<baronos> что ты хочешь по гному?)
<allasked> baronos, да так почитать для развития
<tagezi> allasked, что значит начал скакать?
<artus> по экрану ))
<baronos> у тебя гном-шел? ты одинок и не разобрал? звони !baronos
<artus> он его поймать тепарь не может чтоб закрыть
<tagezi> у него унити )
<baronos> вирус jump sys monitor
<allasked> tagezi, в систем мониторе смотрю там нагрузка на цп скачет от 8 до 50
<artus> эротические фантазии в исполнении господина baronos , круглосуточно, телефон 8-800-....
<tagezi> а помощи он просит у дебианщина, кдешника и гшельника ))))
<baronos> хыхы)
<artus> allasked, дам еще вирус есть, идл процес , ваааще все ресурсы жреть
<tagezi> artus, а у тебя крыса стоит?
<artus> ага
<tagezi> круть )
<baronos> artus: там маниакальные дебианщики уже кидают в экспериментал будущий г3.8 от которго так же хочеться звать ихтиандра в унитазе :)
<artus> baronos, совсем испоганили? пичалька
<tagezi> allasked, блин, если ты победишь, станешь настоящим линуксойдом ))
<tagezi> allasked, а на форуме у нас искал?, тоже наверное разбиралось
<allasked> tagezi, ну ну)
<artus> так что он там побеждает то? я тожже хочу быть настоящим линуксоидом (((
<tagezi> artus, тебе уже не дано )
<baronos> artus: возможно на дистре специально гномозаточенном оно и будет вкусно, но с убунту это жрать низя будет, его уже низя с 3.6 на убунту жорать
<tagezi> allasked, ты припаритарные драва поставил?
<artus> tagezi, блиин, как же жить то теперь :'( плак
<allasked> tagezi, вот только что поставил и ребутнулся, стабильно 53-54
<artus> allasked, и что тебя смущает?
<tagezi> allasked, и чо тебе ещё нужно? ))
<baronos> а ты выписал дрова от партии?
<allasked> baronos, по русски скажи)
<allasked> tagezi, всё теперь я доволен)
<tagezi> ну и ладушки, можешь сносить и ставить винду )
<allasked> tagezi, я винду не хочу ставить)
<artus> слабак )
<allasked> tagezi, если я поставлю win я опять начну задрить Dota 2
<tagezi> allasked, кстати, убдешь баловать в виртуальными машинами, они плохо поддерживают видеокарты, так что не смотри в них видио, тормозить будет однозначно ))))
<tagezi> а чо в линухе доты нет?
<tagezi> artus, это чо не стимовская хрень?
<artus> tagezi, лож, крузис третий на ультра бегает в виртуалке )
<allasked> tagezi, ну пока не портирована под линукс, но на виртуалке гонять можно, но я не хочу, я не могу учится из-за доты
<jey_patronum> =-))))))))
<baronos> задоты
<jey_patronum> Как говаривал один мой знакомый)) "Я учиться только рад - от доты спас военкомат!" )
<tagezi> allasked, соболезную )) я в игры не играю уже... я даж не помнб сколько.. не тянет даже.. хотя не, иногда.. пол часа в год, когда очень просят потестить )))
<baronos> р*
<baronos> tagezi: я прочитал первое слово как "соблезубые" :D
<tagezi> baronos, может спать? ))))
<allasked> tagezi, а я вот решил спрыгнуть с доты)
<tagezi> у тебя там же московское время ))
<baronos> tagezi: ты что, у меня щас ограничение спадет и я могу видео на тьюбике смотреть)))
<tagezi> allasked, ваще завязывай играцо.. плохая это штука.. вон посмотри что игры с artus'ом сделали )))
<allasked> tagezi, D
<allasked> кстати как виртуал бокс через терминал установить?
<baronos> artus: что с тобой игры сделали?)
<tagezi> baronos, а что там смотреть?
<artus> ща я виртуалку в вебморде покажу ))
<tagezi> Хотя не, я там недавно лекции смотрел
<baronos> скачать деб пакет и выполнить sudo dpkg -i *.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<tagezi> вот.. ему совсем плозо, то саблезубые комары, то виртуалка в вебморде покажет )
<artus> tagezi, невериш? зря)
<tagezi> если покажешь, я завязываю курить )
<[Raiden]> 4.11 выйдет в августе, что возможно баян
<tagezi> а пятые когда тестить будем?
<[Raiden]> по ходу зимой или на следущий год.
<baronos> [Raiden]: да, по нумерологи 4+1+1=6 будет не в фазе скорпиона, так что скорее всего не выйдет.
<[Raiden]> астролог, лол
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> лан, пайду я пожалуй спать
<tagezi> всем ночи
<baronos> н
<allasked> * No suitable module for running kernel found
<allasked> эт чой такое?)
<baronos>  dkms вроде надо установить
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_shot.png где там бросающий курить?
<baronos> nice
<artus> ток из за забитого канала тупит мыша маленько, но вполне юзабельно )))
<artus> при том что семерка ща кушает аж целых 184 метра памяти)))
<[Raiden]> У нас тут есть бросающий курить?
<artus> угу, тагези уже по ходу бросил)
<allasked> : D
<[Raiden]> я два года и 1 месяц как бросил. Чего и вам советую )
<baronos> почти год как не курю)
<[Raiden]> гуд
<artus> слабаки :D а йа куру
<allasked> почти как часа полтарала не курю)
<allasked> полтара*
<baronos> печалько)
<[Raiden]> мне карр немного помог. В общем. года 3 книжка у меня валялась, но потом решил почитать. Правда не дочитал, бросил раньше.
<baronos> и я первоначально по карру
<artus> а я с кара поржал и на этом все закончилось))
<baronos> потом второй раз бросил уже по его технологии отвращения
<artus> люди, вот зачем вам по 100500 гигов памяти на домашних машинках? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_shot.png 6 виртуалок крутятцо и кушают меньше 2х гигов )))
<allasked> я читал кара, после чего я не курил ровно часов 9-ть
<[Raiden]> Ну надо понимать что волшебства нету. И даже психология срабатывает только если самому очень захотеть
<[Raiden]> бросает всёравно человек. Книжка только может задать определенную мотивацию
<[Raiden]> книжку не так давно читал. ТАм апокалипсис через тотальный юз гмо. На один раз сойдёт
<[Raiden]> http://www.e-reading-lib.org/book.php?book=1000888
<baronos> я хотел броссить курить и да книга показала вектор правильного пути решения проблемы)
<allasked> Ляпота бук холодный)
<[Raiden]> Меня ещё прикалывает говорить не курю, когда стреляют )
<allasked> ахах)
<[Raiden]> Редко , но иногда стреляют на улице покурить
<allasked> я всегда так отвечаю, когда стреляют сигареты)
<[Raiden]> )
<allasked> я и так бедный студент)
<allasked> ладно, пора спать)
<allasked> всем пока
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_shot.png во, вто перезатерлось почемуто, вобщем для тагези, появитцо напомните ему
<artus> хм, надо добавить секунды в скриншотилку, ато перезаписывает (
<jey_patronum> После "наследия" особого прока все равно нет от знания ) После прочтения решил углубиться в описание товаров в гипермаркетах и просто не нашел никакой "безопасной" еды )
<jey_patronum> Производитель выбора не оставляет ))
<artus> поменьше читай бред всякий
<baronos> все ровно сдохнем, че париться. не сдохнем сейчас и сохраним чуток будущего детям, дак там все ровно сдохнту.
<jey_patronum> ) Бреда я в принципе мало читаю) И материал книги далеко не на бреде основан, к сожалению
<[Raiden]> У нас по идее то что ввозится легально, соответсвует требованиям местным. Ну там, уровням определенных веществ и т.д.
<[Raiden]> А в сша похоже люди совсем мусор едят. Там треть населения, жирдяи, причем какие-то бесформенные.
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут наверное больше не от гмо, а от биодобавок для роста мяса скотине , газировок и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Я ещё видел новость, что от ввозимого из сша молока у женщин усы растут ))
<[Raiden]> Судя по видео 1 тётки, жирные там в основнмо низкие слои общества. У кого деньги есть, стараются есть здоровую пищу.
<jey_patronum> У меня все иллюзии по поводу мяса развеялись, когда ребята с биофака для какой-то курсовой сделали налет на магазины (случайные), скупили по-немногу видов фарша. И по результатам работы дружно больше фарш не едят ) 6 лет прошло))
<artus> jey_patronum, пиво пьеш?
<jey_patronum> Нет) Ибо его делают нынче не пойми из чего )
<[Raiden]> Не, ну чего-то есть надо )
<artus> сухари жуй) там уже ничего стремного нет )
<jey_patronum> Ну, добровольное отравление организма в любом случае бред )
<jey_patronum> Одно дело не знать, что тот или иной продукт яд и трескать его за обе щеки ) А другое дело этим знанием обладать и намеренно разрушать свой организм, даже не пытаясь избежать отравления )
<jey_patronum> А сухари, кстати очень даже ничего ) Час в духовке, растопить масло, раздавить пару зубчиков чеснока, перемешать ) Объедение ))
<artus> эк , без цевилизации и сухари не лезут? из холщевого мешочка, под елью в хлухом лесу, да с родниковой водичкой не ? )))
<jey_patronum> Ну, можно и так ) Вырос в деревне, так что в этом плане разные варианты имеются )
<artus> скрываясь от вертухаев с берданками .. :D
<jey_patronum> =-))))))
<jey_patronum> От волков с медведями было разок ) Заплутал на болоте у черта на куличиках )
<artus> вот поэтому я по болотам и не шарюсь
<baronos> а только рядом)
<jey_patronum> =)
<artus> ну надо ж комуто медведей прикармливать :D
<jey_patronum> Пурум.. Если выводить иерархичский список командой ps, есть варианты отображения идентичные pstree или все таки нет? )
<baronos> ага, я анекдот вспомнил про армяна которому медведица из лесу ягоду носила
<jey_patronum> Это который7 )
<baronos> дэвушка мне ничего не надо у мэна усе есть... трахтенберг расссказывал
<[Raiden]> давай анекдот. Я тоже не слышал.
<baronos> балин
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> он пошлый
<[Raiden]> тогда на paste.org.ru
<baronos> у трахтенберга слушал его :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612161/
<artus> гг
<jey_patronum> =-)))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Сусеводы надизайнили http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363216324_2538761_bdcbb7226c.png
<jey_patronum> То ли я торможу, то ли лыжи не едут... Можно как-то передать  trap из родительской оболочки в порожденную? Не могу понять, где хранится написанный обработчик -__-
<jey_patronum> man и info отсутствуют, и хелп не отзывается =( Я в печали )
<jey_patronum> Наверняка ведь можно как-то...
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум , там есть раздел для кодеров. И ещё есть linuxforum.ru , unixforum.ru
<[Raiden]> я знаю только как поймать сигнал и сделать что-от другео в баше ) Там для этого есть функция trap )
<jey_patronum> Она и есть )
<jey_patronum> Но созданный трап работает только из родительской оболочки и в ней же хранится. Интересно стало как его передать в дочернюю
<jey_patronum> Или в окружение вывести )
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Сча лень думать, у меня почти 4 ночи ) Эксперементируй или пиши на форум. Правда про трап не многие знают.
<[Raiden]> И ещё возможно в твоей задаче есть другое решение
<[Raiden]> ваще без трапа и прерываний )
<jey_patronum> =) До задач еще не дошло ) Береснев просто пишет так, что интересно докапываться до возможностей команды )
<jey_patronum> Он привел пример в духе "Hello world!"  и предложил проверить будет ли работать в порожденной оболочке )
<jey_patronum> И так понятно, что не будет без экспорта. И не работает, собственно ) Но интересно же - есть возможность передать трап в окружение или нет )
<jey_patronum> Тоже почти 4 )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-14
<allasked> привет всем)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<allasked> привет)
<Hanno4ka> утречко
<aleksei`> и тебе, Hanno4ka, утречко ))
<allasked> а как через терминал проверить есть ли обновления?
<Hanno4ka> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hanno4ka> он вроде должен написать списки пакетов. доступные для обновления и для удаления (типа больше не используются)
<Hanno4ka> или update
<allasked> Hanno4ka, спасибо)
<Kyshtynbai> update репы обновляет
<Hanno4ka> но он всегда эту инфу пишет при установки пакетов
<Kyshtynbai> Спать хочу.
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: спи, я даю добро))
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: могу еще колыбельную спеть
<allasked> сон для слабаков)
<Kyshtynbai> О! Какая забота)
<Kyshtynbai> мерси).
<Hanno4ka> allasked: я посмотрю на тебя после 10 суток))) и посмотрю на тебя уже в гробу...
<allasked> Hanno4ka: Не ну 10 суток это уже конкретно борщ)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://images.tsu.tula.ru/images/foto/1363/real/22.jpg
<allasked> пффф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/news/10030771/skype_proslushivayut
<Kyshtynbai> да нехай, и новость вовсе не новая.
<allasked> пусть прослушивают, вообще всёравно)
<Hanno4ka> мням
<allasked> ой ладно, пора мне на учёбу идти)
<Hanno4ka> http://www.nat-geo.ru/article/574?p=3
<allasked> расскажу там всем про скайп)
<jey_patronum> Всем привет )
<jey_patronum> Кто подскажет, где я торможу? ) Команда должна вывести результат в файл, но упорно выдает его только в окно...
<jey_patronum> Выглядит вот так: find / -perm -2000 & -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt
<jey_patronum> -printf тоже не хочет ) С одним параметром - не хочет )
<jey_patronum> Можно конечно вместо -printf сделать ; >~/SUGID.txt
<Hanno4ka> а если так? find / -perm -2000 & -perm -4000 -fprint > ~/SUGID.txt
<jey_patronum> Но так не интересно ))
<jey_patronum> Хочу понять почему не срабатывает принт )
<Hanno4ka> ИМХО принт выдает в стандартный ввод\вывод, в данном случае это консоль, откуда и запущена команда
<jey_patronum> Это да. Но у команды find предусмотрен printf имя_файла
<jey_patronum> Вот только он почему-то не хочет работать =(
<Hanno4ka> я  не знаю
<jey_patronum> Уже шарики за ролики заходят )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT:  find / -perm -2000 & -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt не печатает в файл, а на консоль, ЧЯДНТ
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а что & в команде делает?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT > jey_patronum
<jey_patronum> Выступает в роли "и"
<jey_patronum> Неправильно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Экспекто патронум
<jey_patronum> ))
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что оно значит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> погугли
<jey_patronum> )) Это из Гарри Поттера)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вон коллега похоже понял
<Hanno4ka> а я думала, что это какая-то фраза на латыни...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так оно и есть
<jey_patronum> Ну, на латыни и есть )) Заклинание )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фраза врде бы на латыни
<jey_patronum> Блин, все равно не понимаю. Заработать - заработало. В файл пишет. Но на консоль все равно вывод сыпется...
<jey_patronum> В чем тогда смысл -fprint, если оно и на консоль высыпает? Или я опять  чего-то не так понял? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты еще файл в придачу к увиденному получаешь. бонус
<jey_patronum> Бонусы  оно, конечно, приятно ) Но как тогда сделать вывод только в файл? )
<jey_patronum> Там результатов такая стопка, что в консоли они совсем не смотрятся )) Да и не нужно это )
<SergeyIT>  jey_patronum, перенаправь консольный вывод в никуда
<jey_patronum> Не получается =(
<jey_patronum> Или я не там смотрю )
<jey_patronum> Чтобы стандартный поток ушел в файл нужно дописать 1>Имя_файла
<jey_patronum> Или снова запутался?
<tagezi> всем привет
<jey_patronum> Привет )
<SergeyIT> jey_patronum, учи матчасть сначала
<jey_patronum> Пытаюсь ) Собственно команда составлена по учебнику. Но не фурычит ) И команда из примера в учебнике также работает иначе, чем описано.
<jey_patronum> А по поводу "дописать 1>Имя_файла" это уже советы гугла
<jey_patronum> Для изучения матчасти насоветовали мне книгу Береснева, с которой и сижу. Задачки все оттуда и согласно книге строчка должна работать.
<jey_patronum> Есть полезные советы, кроме "учи матчасть"? )
<|rapidsp|> команда > имя файла чем не устраивает?
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, упрощаешь?
<|rapidsp|> ну можно конечно усложнить :)
<jey_patronum> Тем, вывод идет и в файл, и на консоль )
<aceler> Ещё бы
<aceler> Ты бы посмотрел, что именно у тебя идёт в консоль
<tagezi> jey_patronum, кроме совета Сергея, можно дать ещё один совет: учи мат часть! )
<|rapidsp|> с > ничего в консоль не пойдет
<aceler> Ага, особенно ту часть, которая касается применения & в командной строке
<tagezi> jey_patronum, ты команду man проходил?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не подсказывай ;)
<jey_patronum> Даже без знака & вывод идет и туда, и туда )
<|rapidsp|> ls > file
<|rapidsp|> а какую команду надо в файл?
<jey_patronum> Проходил) Читал. Инфо читал. Хелп читал. И замучал гугл уже до смерти )
<aceler> jey_patronum: сходи выпей чаю и начни с нуля.
<jey_patronum> Нужно вывод от find -perm -2000 направить в файл
<aceler> jey_patronum: легко.
<jey_patronum> Если брать команды с коротким выводом вроде echo "Hello world" или ls ~
<jey_patronum> То вывод идет только в файл
<jey_patronum> А вот от вышеописанной команды поиска вывод идет в обе стороны
<SergeyIT> jey_patronum, команда не имеет значения - принципы общие
<jey_patronum> Это я понимаю
<SergeyIT> пока нет
<tagezi> помоему это троль
<|rapidsp|> jey_patronum: ошибки чтоли в консоль выводит?
<jey_patronum> Но если пишу, к примеру: find . -name test* >result.txt
<jey_patronum> Нет, консоль выводит результат )
<jey_patronum> И тоже самое выводит в файл )
<jey_patronum> Вот я и не могу понять отчего так. Ведь судя по мануалам все правильно делаю
<aceler> jey_patronum: не выводит ничего в консоль последняя команда
<tagezi> не выводит в консоль
<|rapidsp|> find / -noworn -perm -2000 > file - у меня не выводит
<jey_patronum> Брр.. )) Последняя, которая тесты ищет - да, не выводит ) Это я уже тупить начинаю ) В голове все перемешалось, когда не все вопросы сразу отвечать стал )
<SergeyIT>  |rapidsp| - у тебя баг
<aceler> jey_patronum: поэтому я и говорю — иди пей чай
<aceler> 15 минут минимум :)
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: я в курсе :)
<jey_patronum> )) Мде.. И правда, буду пить чай )
<aceler> А правильная команда такая: find / -perm -2000 -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt
<jey_patronum> И такая команда тоже сыпет в консоль )
<|rapidsp|> jey_patronum: в голове мешается у присутствующих, когда не можешь вопрос сформулировать :)
<jey_patronum> С нее у меня и начинался изначально зов о помощи )
<aceler> jey_patronum:
<aceler> jey_patronum: нет. У тебя начинался зов о помощи с команды find / -perm -2000 & -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt
<aceler> Найди 10 отличий.
<jey_patronum> Без ампресанда тоже пробовал
<aceler> Попробуй ещё.
<|rapidsp|> & то здесь каким боком?
<tagezi> jey_patronum, у тебя ошибки сыпет в консоль
<aceler> |rapidsp|: именно таким боком — у него отрабатывает первая команда, выдаёт в консоль результат поиска, а затем bash тихо ругается, что команды -perm не существует
<|rapidsp|> aceler: об чем и речь
<tagezi> find / -perm -2000 -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt
<jey_patronum> find / -perm -2000 & -perm -4000 -fprint ~/SUGID.txt тоже дает вывод в консоль
<tagezi> в этом случае тоже только ошибки выходят
<jey_patronum> Не только
<tagezi> только
<|rapidsp|> jey_patronum: это не вывод а сообщения об ошибках доступа
<jey_patronum> Сначала он дает вывод, а потом засыпает ошибками
<tagezi> это как интересно? ))
<aceler> jey_patronum: ну ещё бы. bash честно отработал find / -perm 2000
<aceler> И ты получил свой вывод в консоль.
<|rapidsp|> может у него винда? :)
<jey_patronum> -__-
<tagezi> да не, он просто троль
<aceler> Нет, у него амперсенды фантомные.
<|rapidsp|> jey_patronum: кароче скопируй, что делаешь и что видишь и выложи на пасту
<|rapidsp|> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<tagezi> вот выводы той команды которую ты дал
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363251518_5143549_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363251531_3452317_d41d8cd98f.png
<aceler> Похоже он всё-таки ушёл пить чай…
<jey_patronum> Блин... -_____- Пипец.
<SergeyIT> чай не поможет... клизьму надо
<jey_patronum> Точно -___-
<tagezi> сиыонную
<jey_patronum> Копипаст зло
<jey_patronum> глаз уже замылился и ампресанд не заметил -__-
<jey_patronum> Строчка без него не скопировалась, и я в с уверенным видом все это время копипастил неправильный вариант )
<SergeyIT> jey_patronum, я же у тебя спрашивал - зачем &, а ты игнорировал
<jey_patronum> Набрал руками и все ок)
<jey_patronum> Мозг закипел уже просто )
<|rapidsp|> пей холодный чай
<SergeyIT> клизьму... и побольше
<jey_patronum> )) Как ни смешно в контексте вышесказанного, но на самом деле уже четвертые сутки зуб мудрости на свободу просится, от того мозг и плавится - хрен сконцентрируешься)
<|rapidsp|> точно "мудрости"? :)
<SergeyIT> смени область деятельности на недельку
<jey_patronum> Периодически по поводу мудрости сомнения возникают ))
<jey_patronum> Но, говорят с болью лучше запоминается О_О ))
<SergeyIT> тогда набей гвоздей в стул и садись (индусы так обучаются)
<|rapidsp|> а потом быдлокод пишут )))
<jey_patronum> Поэтому гвозди - не нашь метод )) А зуб авось не зря мудрым назвали )
<jey_patronum> Блин... *наш) Клинит уже )
<go8765> ntfs-3g до стабильного релиза обновлять в 12.10 как лучше?
 * |rapidsp| похоже перестал понимать смысл написаного...
<jey_patronum> =-))))))))))
<jey_patronum> Подожди пока зуб мудрости даст  о себе знать ;)
<|rapidsp|> jey_patronum: у меня зубы мудрости уже выпадают
<jey_patronum> О_О Сколько тебе лет? =)
<andrex> столько не живут
<jey_patronum> )
<|rapidsp|> а щас какой год?
<|rapidsp|> 44 скоро
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, счастливый, у меня уже их нет
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: везет, мона уже челюсть вставлять
<SergeyIT> своя лучше
<go8765> почему разделы сами по себе, во время поиска на них, могут отмонтироваться?
<jey_patronum> Не понял. ) Цитата: при команде "vi -" текст будет считан из стандартного потока ввода (stdin)
<jey_patronum> Вбиваю vi -
<jey_patronum> jey@jey-pc:~$ vi -
<jey_patronum> Vim: Reading from stdin...
<jey_patronum> Набираю произвольный текст
<jey_patronum> А как в редактор то дальше перейти? )
<Hanno4ka> ctrl + c еще никто не отменял
<jey_patronum> Мм..  ктрл + с редактор открывается, но без текста, который должен был считаться из командной строки
<jey_patronum> А... Понятно. То есть ничего непонятно. Прежде чем открыть редактор строчка на мгновение мигает сообщением об ошибке "Warning: changing of read-only file"
<aceler> Ctrl+D — окончание потока ввода
<aceler> go8765: смтори в dmesg. Скорее всего, аппаратная проблема
<go8765> aceler: спасибо, пойду погуглю как туда смотреть :)
<jey_patronum> спасибо ^_^
<aceler> go8765: команда dmesg… берёшь консоль и вводишь по буквам…
<allasked> Всем ещё раз привет
<go8765> aceler: кажись битые сектора.... Спасибо
<go8765> *вот что пишет: [78232.216238] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 5604332
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613205/
<aceler> go8765: Buffer I/O — это битый кабель, т.е. данные от винта до контроллера.
<SergeyIT> Го кабель перекусил
<go8765> aceler: стоит абсолютно новый кабель. Вчера распаковал
<SergeyIT> новое - не значит лучшее
<go8765> *но поменять позднее попробую, на всякий
<aceler> Ну да. Запусти palimpsest, если хард битый, то в smart будет об этом информация, а если нет — то это или неправильная конфигурация, или плохое питание, или битый шлейф
<go8765> aceler: оно? http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/13/0314/h_1363256846_3577670_29b5c50a95.png
<aceler> go8765: ну не совсем, в убунте есть palimpsest, она ставится по умолчанию и даёт несколько больше информации, например, подробный отчёт о смарте
<aceler> Ну смарт можно и в командной строке посмотреть через smartctl, просто я не помню как :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это кажется оно. а смарт там где то в правой части должен открываться
<go8765> aceler: http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/13/0314/h_1363256998_9091774_2d6e993e90.png
<go8765> из него и смотрел ...
<go8765> JohnDoe_71Rus: ДА. Точно. Спс.
<go8765> Незаметил его
<aceler> Ну да, там из этого пакета и ставится /usr/bin/palimpsest )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу неприметное оно
<go8765> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/13/0314/h_1363257124_1234805_db3145955b.png
<aceler> Спусти вниз, до «ошибки CRC UDMA»
<go8765> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/13/0314/h_1363257161_6032930_573efb1b66.png
<go8765> aceler: вот http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/0314/h_1363257189_6475474_80b4562e3a.png
<aceler> Опа. Значит, кабель не причём, проблема в жёстком диске
<aceler> Увы
<allasked> Подскажите редактор vi он стандартный в linux?
<go8765> aceler: я так понимаю, что значение ошибок чтения в 25 раз превысило норму?
<aceler> go8765: да
<aceler> allasked: с точки зрения какого стандарта? В LSB его нет
<allasked> aceler: Да я щас просто книгу читаю, там написано стоит изучить редактор vi
<go8765> aceler: т.е. Дело в битых секторах?
<aceler> go8765: ну там можно гадать только, в чём конкретно проблема, но проблема механическая
<aceler> allasked: изучить стоит. Хотя бы чтобы знать базовые вещи, а то и пользоваться постоянно. Vi часто встречается, но не на 100% систем.
<allasked> aceler: Вот я поставил ubuntu 12.10, и я что-то не могу найти его)
<aceler> allasked: а его там из коробки и нет, там nano
<allasked> aceler: тоесть вместо vi стоит nano?
<snqL> сегодня день числа пи
<snqL> прямо не верится, столько лет, а оно такое же большое
<tagezi> aceler, эм.. странно, у меня стоит vi
<aceler> tagezi: их коробки? О_о
<tagezi> aceler, ну может с чемто и прилетело, но сколько себя помню, всегда стоял
<aceler> Ух ты, у меня тоже стоит ;)
<tagezi> aceler, и в убунту и в кубунту
<tagezi> allasked, те зачем ви? ты второй день как на убунту
<allasked> tagezi: я книжку читаю, мне просто стало интересно, родной он или нет. А так пока он мне незачем я только начал читать книгу
<tagezi> allasked, что за книга?
<SergeyIT> читай дальше - ви/нано не имеет значения
<tagezi> SergeyIT, имеет, и ты об
<tagezi> том знаешь )))
<SergeyIT> я ими не пользуюсь )
<SergeyIT> даже не знаю, какой стоит
<tagezi> ему реально просто негде ви применить на полную мощь.. а без этого он не просечет его полезность )
<SergeyIT> полезно самому написать редактор...
<allasked> tagezi, Unix and Linux. Руководство Системного Администратора(авторы: Немет Э.,Снайдер Г., Хейн Т.,Уэли Б.)
<tagezi> nano стоит по умолчанию тоже, его достаточно чтобы править конфиги
<allasked> tagezi: aim1159 посоветовал эту книгу прочесть
<tagezi> allasked, Тейнсли Д.Linux и Unix. Программирование в SHELL
<tagezi> это програмирование в командной строке
<allasked> tagezi: Спасибо большое
<tagezi> ну и суенарии чуть чуть.. для начала достаточно..
<tagezi> allasked, не лезь слишком глубоко по началу, ничего не поймёшь и только интерес потеряешь
<allasked> tagezi: я сначала прочту ту книгу которую уже начал читать, а потом которую ты посоветовал
<tagezi> ну как хочешь
<aceler> Так это для системного администратора
<aceler> Для серверных продуктов vi дом родной.
<aceler> Даже в убунту сервер.
<tagezi> aceler, ну я не совсем согласен с тобой )) незачем ядерной бомбой комаров гасить ))
<allasked> Блин зависла система...
<allasked> tagezi: напиши пожалуйста ещё раз название книжки
<tagezi> у тебя что логи не сохраняются? о_О
<tagezi> allasked, Тейнсли Д.Linux и Unix. Программирование в SHELL
<allasked> tagezi: я если честно даже не знаю сохраняются или нет)
<allasked> tagezi: Shell это командная строка?
<tagezi> ну, да )
<allasked> ну ясно)
<allasked> tagezi: FreeBSD handbook ещё вот эту мне советовали прочесть когда разберусь более ли менее
<tagezi> года через 2-3 )))
<tagezi> нафига тебе фря? там очень много похожего, но другого много, запутаешься только
<allasked> да я её даже не скачивал
<tagezi> allasked, сел на убунту, сиди на ней, пока не поймёшь
<tagezi> allasked, ну может стоит потискать дебиан, но тоже думаю ещё год не нужно )) хотя он типа папа убунты ))
<allasked> tagezi: если честно мне бы щас разобраться что к чему со своим ubuntu 12.10, вникнуть во все дела, а потом можно будет и что-то потискать, темболее бук больше не работает в режиме ФЕН. Стабильно щас темпрература держится 49-53 выше не поднимается даже когда вид
<allasked> ео смотрю
<tagezi> allasked, Jupiter 0.1.9 поставь себе, он помогает батарейе чуть дольше жить )
<allasked> tagezi: подскажи как из командной строки его установить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем из строки? синаптик отменили
<allasked> что засинаптик?ъ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get synaptic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин или не так
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, юпитера нет в оф репах, помоему
<tagezi> через строку получается быстрее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сначала ppa добавить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лично мне синаптик удобней
<tagezi> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/09/overview-jupiter-applet.html
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, а лично я синаптиком ваабще не пользуюсь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя и иксов небось нету
<tagezi> хотя муон и поудобнее сенаптика будет =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, network manager. по правой кнопе там управление сетью и беспроводные сети. как снять галку на безпроводных что бы при рестарте не вкоючалась назад
<tagezi> allasked, http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/ это блог ская, он очень любит Юнити, и много про неё пишет, у него вообще там много интересных вещей в блоге есть, я когда убунтой пользовался часто туда заглядывал )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, юнити?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да хоть юнити. но у меня 10.04
<allasked> tagezi: учту)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> модуль wi-fi гасить не надо. на нем hostapd
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну раз тебе всёравно.. то вот так http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363259893_1437557_d41d8cd98f.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык вот как что бы NM не видел беспроводные
<tagezi> ну, снимаешь галочку и она пропадают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ога. а что бы при перезагрузке она не появилась снова
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363260070_6231425_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> у меня не появляются вроде.. сейчас проверю )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, не включаются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм.
<tagezi> так что снимаешь галочку и радуешься жизни )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня включается. и когда из спящего просыпается тоже включает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но повторюсь, еще hostapd висит
<tagezi> ну я точку доступа не ставил.. может быть и по другому бы работало
<Hanno4ka> эххх, девушки-программисты все такие красивые)))
<tagezi> угу, когда не програмисты )
<tagezi> allasked, кстати, ты когда с Юнити удешь разбираться, ты там поосторожнее )) они её как-то странно разрабатывали, иногда между версиями значительная разница
 * Hanno4ka очень хочет похвастаться, какой был подарок на 8 марта, можно?
<allasked> tagezi: окей, наверное я всё-таки начну с твоей книженции, а то ту которую начал читать сильно много не понятного
<jlewka> И что не кому не интересно?)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: видимо нет( ну  и ладно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, тебя повисили в звании? прибавили зарплату?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: нет, покатали на белом лимузине с шомпанским и конфетами ^_^
<tagezi> ябы убил за такой подарок
<Hanno4ka> я могу ссылку на фотки кинуть... но это жесткий офтопик... боюся, что забанят за нарушение правил...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, сколько они тебе денег не додали получается, тысяч 5 наверное в рублях?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka что же ты им такого на 23 то подарила?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: а я же рассказывала, какой мы им подарок устроили)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, на танке катали?
<tagezi> с котелком спирта )
<SergeyIT> и тушенкой на закуску
<mdma> endurance
<mdma> блин не то окно
<go8765> aceler: я паралельно в жабере спрашивал, и что интересно, взглянув на тот же смарт, диагноз выдали противоположны :)
<go8765> *и я заметил, что питание не до конца в жёсткий было всунуто, поправил и вроде заработало
<aceler> Ну я написал, что проблемы могут быть по питанию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> — Знаете что, — предложила бабушка, — в эту спортивную игру мы поиграем в следующий раз, а сейчас я займусь вашим воспитанием.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> — Простите, но мы сегодня уже завтракали, — сказал попугай.
<Hanno4ka> вот оно что - все дело в проводке))) эта басня с неработающим монтиром у бухов на новый лад %)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> — Знаете, — сказал слонёнок, — мы вообще очень хорошо питаемся.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> простите, не сдержался )
<go8765> aceler: спасибо,anyway :)
<go8765> накаркал) иду менять шлейф :)
<jlewka> повтори мне в личку, а то я не видел(
<Hanno4ka> скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь научил убунту  (12,04) просыпаться после гибернации и читать сохраненное состояние из своп-файла, который немного больше оперативы и монтируется автоматом в fstab?
<SergeyIT> на нетбуке работает, но со своп разделом
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: так с разделом и у меня все нормаьно, а мне нужно именно с файлом
<Hanno4ka> тут, конечно, можно сделать ход конем и удалить файл и сделать цивильный раздел, но мне лень перебодяживать разделы
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, а написать костыль на джава? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: не смешно
<Hanno4ka> а еще могу этим костылем и по репе дать
<[Raiden]> я так не делал. Ещё я должен заметить что гибернация в убунте по умолчанию отключена. Т.к. не работает на всём оборудовании.
<[Raiden]> и проблема может быть не в свопфайле
<[Raiden]> но для проверки этого, нужно попробовать с разделом.
<go8765> подскажите, что значит это чудесное сообщение в unison-gtk (кроме того что это моя первая синхронизация, я ничё не понял :( ) http://u.to/KCoPAw
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: фишка в том, что она уходит в гибернацию, но когда включаю - она не восстанавливает из свопа, а заново запускается, то ли не знает, что ушла в гибернацию, то ли не знает как/откуда ресаться
<go8765> aceler: кабель данных поменял, кабель питания поправил и всё-равно случилось http://u.to/cSoPAw :(
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: А ты ядру передавала параметр типа resume= ?
<[Raiden]> Я об этом писал...
<[Raiden]> и кажется линк кидал где это описано )
<Hanno4ka> так, где находится файлик fstab?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: о великий гуру, не вели казнить, вели слово молвить
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: КАЗНИТЬ!!! СТРАЖА!!!
 * Hanno4ka убёг
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а в чем дело то?
<[Raiden]> так, кажется мой вопрос останется без ответа. Тему можно считать закрытой )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а ты вопрос задавал даже? оО
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: научи мою убунту просыпаться со своп-файла)))
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты ей давай сахарок и командуй уверенным голосом
<Hanno4ka> и все-таки, где fstab находится?
<Hanno4ka> нужно его катнуть
<iFalkorr> в /etc
<aceler> Smuxi волшебная штука, она просто вешается молча но делает вид, что продолжает работать
<[Raiden]> Ну да, предложения со знаком вопроса они такие, означают вопрос.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, я наверное вылетал в этот момент )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ты чтоли ханночка? )
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> а, вопрос был именно ей? а что ты тогда суетишься? ну нехочет человек с тобой общаться, хочет сидеть и ныть дальше ))
<Hanno4ka> так, есть ли команда для поиска файлов (по части названия) по всей системе?
<[Raiden]> Я суечусь? :)
<go8765> Hanno4ka: gnome-search-tool
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: да, я где-то что-то писала такое грубу, но не помню где
<Hanno4ka> go8765: эээ... только консоль, только хардкор)
<andrex> find? search
<[Raiden]> В общем повторяю линк. Если верить автору, то должно работать
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613531/
<Hanno4ka> делала по тому гайду, не просыпается она, такая сякая...
<baronos> Hanno4ka: Спасибо :) В долгу не останусь ;)
<Hanno4ka> или я ее как-то не так отправляю спать? но видно, что выключается не как обычно - жесткий долго думает перед отключкой, как и положено при гибернации
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем неработа может быть связана с массой причин, чаще с 1 из драйверов.
<[Raiden]> т.е. всёравно 50на50 что не работает из-за файла вместо раздела.
<Hanno4ka> я отправляю  спать такой командой dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower.org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate
<baronos> ядро 3.8 попробуй. ну и с открытым всякие хибернейты лучше работают)
<[Raiden]> в лбщем альтернативой может быть tuxonice ,  не знаю работает ли оно со свопфайлом, но может работать с отдельным файлом для гибернации, вообще без свопа.
<[Raiden]> Подробней не ко мне )
<Hanno4ka> вот еще http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613560/
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: мммм, а кто может подробней просвятить?
<baronos> http://goo.gl/aFFT3
<[Raiden]> Ну только гуглёж или форум наверное. Я могу только сказат ьчто видел как-то ппа с ядром уже с туксонайсом и хавту. Но где - не помню.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: спасибо за подсказку :-*
<iFalkorr> а кто как относится к закрытию гугл ридера?
<SergeyIT> традиционно
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: null
<iFalkorr> а я нашел уже альтернативу годную
<iFalkorr> под дройд и хром
<iFalkorr> а вообще
<iFalkorr> сегодня пи-день
<|rapidsp|> а что вместо черточки?
<iFalkorr> черточка
<iFalkorr> сеголня день пи
<iFalkorr> 3.14
<iFalkorr> третий месяц, четырнадцатое число
<|rapidsp|> то есть круглый день :)
<iFalkorr> круглый:)
<iFalkorr> вернее - округляющий
<|rapidsp|> закругляющий
<iFalkorr> круглячащий
<|rapidsp|> ибо завтра пятницо
<|rapidsp|> конец всем пи-дням
<baronos> iFalkorr: че то гугл мутит, так что пофиг че он там мутит и закрыввает :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: а че мутит. он каждую весну сервисы закрывает старые или не окупающиеся
<SergeyIT> 3.14 1592 - было дааавно
<iFalkorr> но гуглоридер реально жалко:)полинета всполошилось
<|rapidsp|> просто следующий девайс надо покупать на бунте или ... четам у самсунга...
<|rapidsp|> надоели андроидные рамки, то нельзя, это...
<|rapidsp|> N900 нравился - там все мона было
<|rapidsp|> но тормоз
<iFalkorr> а че в дройде низя?
<iFalkorr> мне пока что все можно было
<|rapidsp|> вот сейчас перепрошить нельзя :)
<|rapidsp|> никак и ни на что :)
<|rapidsp|> рута по партизански получать....
<iFalkorr> эммм... партизански?
<andrex> ну фз, прошил че нить, если поломалсо прошил оригинал и здал его)
<|rapidsp|> у меня не оригинал, но официал. видимо поэтому не шьется... видимо какой то замочек придумали... зачем....
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а кто такой этот полинет? )))
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: это много мононетов
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ну да. как же я не догадалась сразу?
<iFalkorr> |rapidsp|: у мейзу не оригинал с блоком на прошивки. но это так запланировано разрабом телефона
<[Raiden]> А можно пример чего нельзя в андройде?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: вызвать bsod же. это тока в wp8 gjkexfkjcm
<iFalkorr> *получалось
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: не хотел эту муть услышать? ))))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, эм.. не понял, какую муть?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну так ты же ее не увидел)) значит не надо оно тебе хД
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613636/
 * tagezi вообще как настоящей блондинке ничего не нужно, а кромя розового )
<tagezi> аа..да, приконо получилось... но я от андройда вообще далёк
<go8765> подскажите, это нормальная схема бэкапа? http://u.to/BDsPAw
<[Raiden]> ну вполне.
<go8765> если на 10гб разделе занята половино - оно мне img  в 10гб создаст?
<|rapidsp|> iFalkorr: а что такое "мейзу"?
<go8765> и что может означать это чудесное сообщение? http://u.to/djwPAw
<jlewka> go8765 а он у тебя отмонтирован?
<go8765> точно. Спасибо
<[Raiden]> go8765: я  не пользовался этой программой. Но ест ьвероятность что будет польынй имидж, размером с раздел.
<go8765> хм.. После отмонтирования, под рутом сообщение осталось. Под юзером - вот это http://u.to/iz0PAw
<jlewka> попробуй через dd что ли..
<artus> tagezi, ты уже курить бросил?
<|rapidsp|> а гугл теперь урлы целиком не переводит?
<tagezi> artus, и тебе привет )
<artus> кууу))
<[Raiden]> видимо этот гном-дискс как-то не дописан. дд по любому более проверенное средство , если нужен имидж всег ораздела и ест ьместо.
<[Raiden]> Это 1 из главных проблем этой ос. Консольный софт отточен вразы лучше чем графический.
<[Raiden]> хотя раасуждать об этом на пару страниц, как обычно, сегодня лень )
<[Raiden]> В винде прикладнйо софт бывает енсёт ошибки и дрова. И это может вызвать, бсод, крах всей системы. Н ов целом эт оскорее проблема проектирования ос и ядра, а не прикладного софта.
<[Raiden]> В линуксе же иначе. Проблемы имеен ов графическом пользовательском софте. Не только в плане стабильности, но и фукнционала
<[Raiden]> ой, я же обещал.
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: поэтому я и пересела на убунту из вин на работе, тамошний команд промт меня доводил до бешенства - "ну как же это, я не могу сделать то, что хочу в консоли, я же не гуи кнопочки прошу"
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> мне нужна ваша помощь попробуйте у себя пожалуйста собрать вот ето https://github.com/moxie0/tortunnel/issues/8 мне лень виртуалку ставить.
<artus>  неть, ты дожна жамкать кнопашки
<_d4vid> у меня на 12.04 не собирается.
<Hanno4ka> в этом меня линух сломал - я предпочитаю консоль, потому что там я бог, и могу решить любую поставленную задачу
<Hanno4ka> artus: мне и без кнопочек есть что пожмакать)))
<[Raiden]> моё имхо такое, что гуи удобней всегда, кроме вопросов автоматизации. Если нужно какое-то действие без интерактива, то консоль подходить что бы анписат ьэто действие  и засунут ьв выполнялку
<artus> нет, ты должна!!!! пользоватся ккнопашками
<Hanno4ka> artus: если ты понял, о чем я )
<[Raiden]> при интерактиве гуи почти всегда понятенй и удобней
<artus> Hanno4ka, у ты каакааяяя ;)
<baronos> гном-диск 3.6 чтоб он сдох
<[Raiden]> Ещё чиста в теории, хорошая гуи программа интуитивно понятна или имеет элеменыт которые могут подсказать что делать. Т.е. окно с галками и всплывающими посдсказками - это фактически хавту что делат ькоторе всегда рядом.
<artus> а потом выростают бараны которые только то и умеют что тыцять галочки и ныть что все сломалось и не чинитцо
<artus> в венду жать кнопашки ))
<[Raiden]> не все у кого ест ькомп, должны быть ит специалистами. Я еду в автобусе, но я баран, я не умею ег оводить.
<artus> а ты и в автобуче всем доказываеш что автобучы круче всего насвете ? )))
<[Raiden]> и мне это не мешает ехать
<artus> я еще 3х подсадил на автобус , только подскажите как мне на автобуче доехать до леса, ато не хочет ))
<artus> ааа, у меня автобус не прриехал, что мне делать ))
<[Raiden]> и ещё знание как работать без гуи не делает автоматом специалистом )
<aceler> [Raiden]: но хотя бы найти место и сесть на него в автобусе ты можешь?
<artus> та да, для того чтоб стать админом отправте смс на номер 12321 с текстом admin
<[Raiden]> Но до какой-то степени делает, т.к. иначе просто не получится. Над оприличн опрочитать и держат ьв голове и желательно иметь заметки.
<aceler> А то иные пользователи компьютера встают в дверях и спрашивают, на какую клави^W^W какое место сесть
<[Raiden]> но это в общем не всегда эффективно
<artus> [Raiden], как минимум заставляет думать )
<[Raiden]> Думать о том что тебе не нужно - это потеря времени по сути )
<artus> и это эфективно всегда, и не ограничивается случаями - я не знаю как настроить сеть в юнити потому что у меня кеды ))
<[Raiden]> Думать можно и о других вещах, не связанных с компом
<artus> это говорит тот кто не то что о компах, о кедах не может прекратить вещать))
<tagezi> кстати в винде тоже шел есть )) это так, к стати )
<[Raiden]> Я - другое дело. Для меня комп это хобби в каком-то смысле.
<[Raiden]> Н оя не все.
<tagezi> и для автоматизации его вполне достаточно
<artus> блин, *.bundle в хром как впиливается?
<artus> чето как то не хочет (((
<Hanno4ka> хех, какой у меня умный словарь))) http://ipic.su/4Wdw.png
<[Raiden]> там есть не отлько повершелл, но ещё и wsh , с возможностью писать js и vbs скрипты, для автоматизации или для простеньких диалогов типа  как kdialog\gdialog. И как видите, развитый гуи этому не помеха.
<artus> упс, плагин к хрому ешо и на баше, гг
<tagezi> artus, чо это такое и скакой ствти оно должно впиливаться в хром? )
<tagezi> чото гугл какойто маразм выводит по этому поводу )
<artus> tagezi, ща покажу )
<baronos> tagezi: ты бросил курить?
<Hanno4ka> да. действительно, зачем думать о том, что тебе не надо, но вот как-то получается, что большинство жителей одной весьма развитой страны не знают, что солнце - звезда
<baronos> artus: ты егосмотивировал?)
<Hanno4ka> скоро большинство жителей земли будут на полнои серьезе думать, что земля плоская и держится на 3 китах
<artus> tagezi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_16-55-45_shot.png я вот и под хромом так хотел ))
<[Raiden]> Лишние знания ведут к смуте (с) кто-то из древних
<[Raiden]> думать о задаче и думать как именно её решить или как наскриптить по быстрому то чег опочему-то не реализовано - разыне вещи.
<tagezi> artus, никада такого не видел ))
<artus> tagezi, воот )) до чего техника дошла )
<tagezi> baronos, если ты про табак, то я бросил 3 недели назад, а если про саблезубых комаров, то это к гуглу ))
<[Raiden]> что бы далеко не ходить,можно воспользоваться задачей выше.В той же вин7 сделат ьбекап раздела может любой школьник. Она даже сама напишет что неплохо бы зайти в настройки бэкапа.
<[Raiden]> Это не реклама, а просто для сравнения, на сколько гуи может быть более развито чем сча в юнити, гноме или кде
<artus> бекап, венды? ойли, она побегут ее пересетапливать
<artus> да и че оно будет с бекапом делать когда система навернетцо?
<[Raiden]> это там тоже продумано. 1. бэкапилка предлагает создать диск восстановления , 2. можно восстановит ьс установочного диска.
<artus> гуи более развито только в плане кнопочек, а как приходит ласковый и пушистый - так вот чето как то гуито не работает
<Hanno4ka> консоль как асм - много свободы, много контроля, но и требует много знаний, иначе все нафиг похеришь, а гуи - как ява - не нужно даже знать и думать о механизме выделения памяти, но инструмент не совершенен, оттого и вылетают out of mem, но ты уже ничего с
<Hanno4ka> этим поделать не можешь
<Hanno4ka> поэтому я и предпочитаю консоль, тем более, что у меня она постоянно в фоне висит)))
 * astrobeglec думает о жизни
 * Hanno4ka вообще не думает...
<astrobeglec> эх... Идеальная девушка!
<[Raiden]> суть развития компов в инутитивности и в некотоырх проявлениях интелекта. И в общем гуи шаг вперёд после консоли , в этом плане. И по временной шкале развития тоже. Хоть обспорьтесь.
<artus> шаг вперед консоли это голосовое управление )
<Hanno4ka> astrobeglec: а мне это уже не первый раз говорят))
<artus> ну так в основной массе народ тупеет, ему уже и кнопашки жать лень, ему подавай последовательность нажимания кнопашек)
<[Raiden]> голос - сомнительно )  Максимум - это ещё 1 способ ввода данных. Не очередной, а добавочный.
<artus> [Raiden], был бы адекватный алгоритм распознавания речи - был бы основной
<[Raiden]> Ну по крайней мере пока так. Я мало знаю людей котоыре в реале управляли бы компом или чем-то поумней калькулятора исключительно голосом.
<astrobeglec> вообще-то нет. Консоль и голосовое управление являются "природными" стилями общения, а вот GUI нет. Что может быть естественнее при передаче и приеме информации чем речь?
<[Raiden]> artus: я сомневаюсь. В конце концов , я личн оне люблю говорить с неодушевлёнными предметами, и вообще могу не один находиться в помещении.
<artus> параноя? )))
<[Raiden]> Не обязательно. Могут быт ьпросто приличия. Люди могут быт ьчем-то заняты, а ты будешь сидеть перед монитором или микрофоном и бубнить
<artus> хотя да, в кедах ты только 15 минут будеш начитывать куда чего должно открыватцо и жамкатцо )
<[Raiden]> ты можешь просто мешат ьдругим, таким способом ввода
<Kyshtynbai> Шаг вперёд - электрод в моск.
<Kyshtynbai> И по юсбишечке).
<artus> вот ты знаеш, мнение других было для меня как то всегда на втором месте :D
<Hanno4ka> ну... если я и говорю с компом, то так "какого *** ты, тупая груда металлалома не работаешь? я тебе **** точно сказала - эта команда, какого **** ты мне это выдаешь?"
<[Raiden]> Это пока оно тебя не касается лично. Дело в том что ты тоже можеш ьпопас тьв ситуацию, когда будут мешать тебе.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: что пил?
<[Raiden]> Я не пью и не курю.
<astrobeglec> В далеком 2002 году писал скрипт по типу alias который транслировал запросы на русском в консольные команды DOS. Жаль, что хард умер...
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а чего язык заплетается?
<artus> [Raiden], у меня дома отдельный кабинет, и помешать я мало кому могу )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: я кино смотрю и пишу в 2 чата. бывает фигня получается.
<[Raiden]> Ты якаешь. А если речь идёт не о тебе и кабинете, а о комнате где 5-6 сотрудников
<artus> [Raiden], ну в таком кабинете я обычно в роли начальника выступаю, посему как то того :D
<[Raiden]> в любом случае голосовой ввод я видел примерно 9-10 лет назад. Даже обучающийся под моё произношение. И это достаточный срок, что бы утверждать, что оно не будет единсвенным видом управления.
<astrobeglec> [Raiden] если еще и по бабам не бегаешь, то спина болеть сильно будет
<artus> я кеды видел 10 лет назад, тааакое уг
<[Raiden]> artus: в твоих предложения сполшное я. Если исходить из этого, то готов поверить, что в твоём индивидуальном случае, такой тип ввода может стать  одним.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Hanno4ka> так, я домой))
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: огромное тебе отдельное большое спасибо за починку гибернации))))))
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: стой. Починилось чтоли?
<[Raiden]> если так то гуд )
<artus> 17:21:07|     [Raiden] | Ну по крайней мере пока так. Я мало знаю людей , я видел примерно 9-10 лет назад и оно недостаточно, а также всякие мне неудобно и тд, ты тогой, хоть иногда помниш чего ты пишеш то ?
<astrobeglec> Основная проблема голосового управления - интерпретация звуков
<artus> хотя на фоне - у меня есть теория, мне неудобно значит всем неудобно и иже с ними - диагноз однозначен))
<[Raiden]> Я мало видел - да. Но я говорю не о себе в этом предложении, а разных людях. И ввод почти всегда чаще с клавы.
<astrobeglec> Hanno4ka одумалась и вернулась...
<[Raiden]> либ ос виртуальной клавы
<artus> astrobeglec, я же говорю, как только будет адекватный алгоритм распознавания , будет няшка )
<andrex> тапки забыла)
<Kyshtynbai> особенно регэспы удобно будет вводить.
<Kyshtynbai> регэкспы.
<[Raiden]> Я виде (разных людей) и я имею свой линый кабинет где МНЕ будет это удобно. - как бы не обно и тоже.
<[Raiden]> д*
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а как тебе вариант " лог доступа, исключить из поиска zzz, выборка по именам xxx, отобразить с 15.24 до 23.11"
<artus> ?
<[Raiden]> а маску исключи.
<Kyshtynbai> фиг знает, мне кажеццо это работать не будт, а опечатку чокнешься испралять. по пять раз повторять...
<Hanno4ka> artus: это сможет осилить только ватсон)
<astrobeglec> Вот смотрите: при четких критериях голосовой или текстовый режим идеален. Однако! При нечетких конструкциях работы с информацией удобна в режиме GUI.
<Kyshtynbai> хотя вон гуглопоиск в ведре вроде работает так... только все равно имхо проще руками вбить.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну тогой, первому самолету тоже говорили не полетит)
<astrobeglec> Поэтом непрофессионалы и любят GUI
<[Raiden]> простой поиск по словам вполне так работает. Я например пользовался голосовым поиском в гуглплей. Успешно ищет.
<Kyshtynbai> хехе)) тоже верно). но будущее за прямым управлениеи с мозга я думаю.
<[Raiden]> Но вообще это больше было для теста этой функции, чаще я ищу пальцем.
<andrex> с мозга нет уш, я лучше откажусь от такой затеи)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, асистант на 4пда возми, там поиск гораздо пошире чем гугло допилили )) и теряче всякие найди заправку, погода в городе яяя на послезавтра и кто такой xxx - выдаст тебе стразу страничку с вики
<artus> все зависит от софта, и от того что он умеет )
<[Raiden]> видимо ещё скоро будет реакция на глаза ) Есть слух про то , что в 4 самсунг галакси можно будет глазами листать текст.
<astrobeglec> Например я хочу узнать статус апача. Скорость печати около 200 символов в минуту, в консоли нужно набрать /etc/init.d/apache2 status а в GUI наклацать...
<artus> будет модуль спешл для регекспов - будет оно работать в разы быстрее чем ручками составлять
<astrobeglec> Hanno4ka все таки нашла тапочки ;))
<astrobeglec> ой...
<artus> astrobeglec, эт овизуальная информация, она виджетиком может висеть, и даже голосом говорить в случае изменения ))
<artus> и обоже, апач тебе может позвонить на телефон и проорать в трубку - шеф все пропало
<artus> и это уже сейчас ))
<[Raiden]> В гуи можно важное вытащить поближе, т.е. повесить на иконку или хоткей. Фактически это как альяс в консоли, только не надо помнить имя.
<[Raiden]> возможно , можно будет сделать голосовые альясы.
<[Raiden]> котоыре тоже надо будет помнить
<astrobeglec> может. У меня когда плохое настроение и я начинаю кодить просто ради кода у меня и не такое может быть.
<artus> вот только гуи пора уже в веб переносить , привязка к стационару неактуальна
<[Raiden]> не актуальна чем?
<[Raiden]> в веб обычн опроприетарщики хотят пренести.
<astrobeglec> вот над этим я как раз работаю, когда время и желание есть...
<astrobeglec> Кстати веб программирование после консоли вообще лафа
<[Raiden]> сдавать в аренду софт что бы. И пиратсва будет меньше и не надо думать о доставке. Юзер будет сам себя к програме доставлять
<artus> тем что мне надо иметь доступ к одному инструменту, который я настроил под себя в любой точке планеты
<[Raiden]> говоря иначе, перенос всег она веб - это оптимизация бизнеса больше.
<artus> и в случае атомной войны и телефонкой поправить чего нить
<[Raiden]> Не всегда далеко в пользу юзера
<astrobeglec> artus - золотые слова... Вот только скорость в Мб/с далеко не везде.
<artus> мнение юзера в бизнесе учитываетцо в самый последний момент если че
<Kyshtynbai> Ужинать пойду.
<artus> astrobeglec, ну вот это местами да, но 3ж уже сейчас решает во многом
<[Raiden]> ух, мне надо... Рюкзак купи )) И носи.
<astrobeglec> неа, авторитет юзера в принятии решения пропорционален количеству дохода с него
<[Raiden]> и ещё 1 момент. Я совершенно не против веб аппликешен, я против переноса всего туда.  Т.е. как класс пуст ьсуществует тому кому это надо.
<[Raiden]> Я вообще считаю что должно быть всё что нужно. Антиминималист :) Минимализм нужен когда приходится экономить\нет выбора.
<artus> astrobeglec, если у меня рабочие машины виртуалками раздаютцо  - то юзеру и дроидоклиента заглаза чтоб работать с привычным ему набором софта , причем если на то пошло то везде где ему надо
<astrobeglec> 3G работает только в городах.  2 км от районной столицы и максимум за пол года раз были 54 кбит/сек...
<artus> минимализьм проще и табильнее в обслуживании)
<[Raiden]> обслуживание - это проблемы сантехников\ персонала. А юзеру надо что бы был ото что он хочет.
<astrobeglec> эх artus... Не все та просто...
<astrobeglec> *так
<artus> да юзеры пусть в контактихас себе сидят и не мычат, их мнение глубоко побоку
<astrobeglec> Все зависит от объема операций и от ширины канала. Хотя консольные клиенты к веб-сервисам могли бы рулить, если бы не тупость юзеров
<artus> astrobeglec, да вполне себе просто, вот смотри, народ сейчас вполне домой заказывают одно-двухюитовые полки на которых у них крутятся игровые станции, атски, оправлялки умным домом и видеонаблюдение, причем играть во всяки е
<artus> кризисы на хайультра они могут с нетбуков
<[Raiden]> Я рад что артус не строит софт для меня. Он хочет что бы было удобно для него. А я так не хочу :) И мой компутер не используется только для вк.
<artus> он используетцо для кед, я знаю ))
<astrobeglec> Если даже взять скорость 1 килобит/с, то это 125 символов в секунду. То есть больше чем человек сможет прочитать... А вот графику на 1 кбит/сек не покрутишь...
<[Raiden]> И для них в большой степени. Я не использую весь как бы спектр входящих в состав программ, но некотоыре использую.
<[Raiden]> в последнее время часто стал использовать клиппер. Бывает надо репостануть и вместо поиска юзаю историю клипборда.
<[Raiden]> как пример
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<astrobeglec> Мне вдруг стало интересно - сколько людей _работают_ за компьютером, а сколько нет...
<[Raiden]> за компутерами работали в середине 20 века. А сча .. думаю больашя часть за ними не работает или использует для работы частично
<[Raiden]> Я лично свой для работы почти не использовал, а в других местах использовал.
<astrobeglec> Вопрос был к тому, что при нормальной организации труда можно делать 20 часовую рабочую неделю и всем всего будет хватать...
<astrobeglec> даже 10 часовую...
<iFalkorr> использовать комп в большей степени для запуска ДЕ... это просто вверх глупости
<iFalkorr> artus: нук поддержи метким высказыванием в тему
<[Raiden]> torrentstream кто-нить пользовался в убунте 12.10? как поставить?
<artus> iFalkorr, факты в поддержке не нуждаютцо)
<iFalkorr> artus: аминь, братка
<[Raiden]> разобрался, эта версия поставилась http://forum.torrentstream.org/index.php?topic=1465.0
<[Raiden]> Работает, смотрю с рутрекера не качая http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0314/h_1363278688_6278496_2e6e6b8709.png
<[Raiden]> По старинке правда больше нравится, в обычном плейере и т.д.
<artus> как печально когда нет доступа к fs.ua ))
<go8765> http://i.imgur.com/2fMaM.jpg
<[Raiden]> это шутка была? я её не оценил. Редко ходу по уа ресурсам.
<[Raiden]> ж
<[Raiden]> не знаю даже что это.
<go8765> * Столлман уже не тот | PermLUG
<artus> [Raiden], не, не шутка, я к тому что это ресурс где можно смотреть в онлайне в 1080 и есть все )
<[Raiden]> ок, посмотрю
<artus> [Raiden], http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_18-39-11_shot.png
<[Raiden]> ну молодцы, уашки.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-14_18-40-58_shot.png и варианты выбора чего и как смотреть)
<go8765> что будет, если я случайно после dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/media/.../1.img запустил dv  if=/dev/sdb1 > of=/media/.../1.img ?
<go8765> *потом для pv сделал cnrl+c
<astrobeglec> он должен был вылететь с ошибкой...
<go8765> astrobeglec: невылетел. Начал копировать о_О
<andrex> ну и получится заново созданый файл
<artus> а нафига ддшить?
<[Raiden]> artus: чего-т я не вижу как там смотреть. Описание сериала и коменты и всё
<artus> [Raiden], ну я же сказал, как печально когда нет доступа к fs.ua ))
<baronos> [Raiden]: надо скорее всего уа прокси
<[Raiden]> artus: то что ты сказал, мне не о чем не говорит. И мог бы сразу сказат ьпро прокси.
<go8765> andrex: dd продолжало работать в это время. И сейчас работает
<astrobeglec> отмени копирование, удали файл и начни все сначала
<go8765> artus: бэкап делаю
<[Raiden]> пустая потеря времени. Пошел смотреть кино в торрентстриме.
<artus> ну народ вроде как смотрит, даже из лосанжелесов, посему я хз какие сетки там прикрыты
<artus> go8765, бекапы в img? жесть )
<go8765> astrobeglec:ох как  плохо это (
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/ZK9kb
<teddyp1cker> подпишитесь
<artus> зачем?
<astrobeglec> да если система "боевая" и dd... Вот это реально плохо!!!
<teddyp1cker> авось сработает и гугло ридер не прикроют
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну печально без гугл-ридера
<artus> а толку от него? как только из него выпилят спам ввиде вам советуют так сразу и подпишусь)
<astrobeglec> Нифига. Меня Гугл уведомил, что 1 июля я не лез за новыми сообщениями. Будем агрегатор юзать
<teddyp1cker> вот вот
<teddyp1cker> я им все новости читаю
<artus> go8765, если лень совсем разбиратцо как таром бекап запилить, клонзила тебе в помощ )
<teddyp1cker> куда валить - не знаю
<astrobeglec> По ходу надо будет в свободное время свой агрегатор писать...
<teddyp1cker>  а вот новый owncloud вкусняшка
<artus> его уже от тараканов вылечили?
<go8765> есть аналог xtips.ru?
<artus> если в xtips уже sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb пишут, то приплыли
<[Raiden]> cherrytree
<[Raiden]> там даже есть unrar x name_file.rar
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя совет правильный. Я сам видел как файл-роллер в раре кажет кракозябры, в то время как арк спокойн ооткрывает
<teddyp1cker> есть патченый файл-роллер
 * astrobeglec вдумался в фразу "свой агрегатор написать"... Это как назвать - когда проще написать, чем искать...
<teddyp1cker> кстати немало софтин в маркете завязаны на гугло ридер
<teddyp1cker> гугл снова всех кинул
<teddyp1cker> не нравиться он мне в последнее время
<artus> teddyp1cker, это какие такие? ниодной не видел )
<teddyp1cker> greader
<astrobeglec> prism в копилку
<teddyp1cker> он конечно умеет в  про версии свои фиды ипортировать
<go8765> ооооооо! dd в  .iso бэкапит?  Его потом можно будет взять просто и примонтировать?
<artus> наифга тебе образы?
<go8765> удобно
<teddyp1cker> flipboard раньше свои фиды не умел - сейчас не знаю
<artus> go8765, в каком месте удобно?
<go8765> пронтировал - пользуешься сразу
<go8765> и в винде тоже, я думаю
<artus> как все запущено
<go8765> я прав насчёт .iso? То что создаст dd я смогу без проблем примонтировать и использовать?
<teddyp1cker> да вроде
<go8765> кажись я не дочитал(
<teddyp1cker> но есть скриптец
<teddyp1cker> makeiso чтоли
<artus> однострочник с таром рулит)
<teddyp1cker> бери его и забей на dd
<artus> а ненадо никаких исо )
<go8765> вместо - dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso можно dd if=/dev/sda1 of=dvd.iso ?
<astrobeglec> нет
<[Raiden]> go8765: дд делает побайтовую копию. А iso - это сокращение от iso9660 , файловой системы для cd\dvd
<astrobeglec> Гугли "файловая система"
<[Raiden]> монтировать можно - да, из экст4 получается изо - нет.
<[Raiden]> )
<go8765> artus: ты такой авторитарный :)
<teddyp1cker> поэтому и говорю не парься с заголовками таблицами  и тд
<teddyp1cker> бери скрипт
<[Raiden]> а.. это я туплю. если имидж с двд , то конечно изо
<artus> go8765, потому что ты фигней маешся , хотя тебя прот по ходу )
<teddyp1cker> artus: а чё за тараканы в owncloud
<[Raiden]> только , дд программа тупая. Имиджи с сд и двд лучше делат ьспециальными, котоыре понимаю в коррекции
<artus> go8765, у меня фул бекап корня занимает 5 минут, и разворачивается 2 минуты на голое железо, + я не парясь могу достать конфиги которые мне надо из архива, а ты можеш дальше ддшить , и да, бекап корня занимает полтора гига )
<teddyp1cker> кроме того что он на гадком языке написан и тяжеловат
<artus> teddyp1cker, при заливке чего либо больше 100 метров любит помереть гдето в середине процеса и не признатцо об этом )
<go8765> [Raiden]: мне не двд, а хард
<[Raiden]> go8765: тогда расширение изо можно считать ошибкой, но ка кбы по смыслу. Работать всёравн овсё будет.
<[Raiden]> img вернее , если тебе так надо расширение.
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну я такие не заливал
<go8765> teddyp1cker: оно? http://gnomefiles.org/content/show.php/ISO+Creator?content=134892
<teddyp1cker> по мне там доки всякие хорошо лежат
<go8765> [Raiden]: .img как потом монтировать?
<[Raiden]> mount -t fstype что куда -o loop
<[Raiden]> если это имидж раздела.
<[Raiden]> а если это имидж целого диска, с таблицей разделов, то надо делать что-то ещё. Что - не помню.
<teddyp1cker> go8765: ну на пример. хотя я имел ввиду cli скрипт
<go8765> [Raiden]:  а в винде?
<[Raiden]> а в винде я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> сама виндоа точно не может. )
<teddyp1cker> 8 умеет образы маунтить
<teddyp1cker> мак ось умеет но неудобно
<teddyp1cker> go8765: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614196/
<[Raiden]> а.. да, что-то слышал про их вируталки и vhd
<[Raiden]> может и умеет
<[Raiden]> если только там не свой формат
<teddyp1cker> прям iso может - тычешь чето там и оно маунтится
<[Raiden]> ох ёлки моталки, сколько же на вас печатать надо )
<teddyp1cker> а с vhd грузится умеет
<[Raiden]> боюсь что имидж хдд немного не изо.
<teddyp1cker> сконвертить млжно
<teddyp1cker> в чем вопрос
<astrobeglec> RSS кстати классно парсится...
<teddyp1cker> да вопрос как его нормально сортировать
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> как хранить
<teddyp1cker> парсер воткнуть и получать большой тупой фид не айс
<astrobeglec> Все, Гугл может закрываться...
<go8765> teddyp1cker: т.е. Оно не подходит для больших обьёмов?
<teddyp1cker> что не подходит ?
<astrobeglec> загрузка index.html, парсинг по тегам title и description, вырезаем через sed ненужное, сравниваем с уже имеющимися записями и вуаля!!!
<artus> большие обемы ддшить? да ты упоротый :D
<go8765> teddyp1cker: genisoimage
<teddyp1cker> тебе вообще что сделать то надо?
<go8765> teddyp1cker: бэкап и резервное копирование раздела
<go8765> *но с резервным копированием пока не получается потому что на харде, судя по всему, ошибки
<Kinder-Pingvi> Приветствую !
<Kinder-Pingvi> прошу вашего совета... гугл не посоветовал(
<Kinder-Pingvi> драйвер Catalyst 13.1 для 4-ой серии радеонов может работать только максимум на ядре 3.4, соответственно в убунте (ЛТС или последней с 3.5 ядром) никак.
<teddyp1cker> go8765: бери rsync || bacula || etc
<Kinder-Pingvi> в интернете находил решение установки перековырянного драйвера 13.1.. да, он заработал, но давал много "аномалий".. в итоге теперь сижу чешу затылок.. открытый драйвер не выход
<Kinder-Pingvi> подскажите пожалуйста, товарищи владельцы карточек радеонов 4ой серии, как побороли?)
<go8765> teddyp1cker: рсинк в виде unison говорит: http://u.to/d2sPAw
<go8765> *хард с проблемами
<astrobeglec> и ты их хочкшь сохранить...
<[Raiden]> Собери старое ядро, используй открытый драйвер или меняй железо на такое что бы  была нвидия - на твой вкус.
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], в ноутбуке своем видеокарту никак не поменяю..
<go8765>  genisoimage -iso-level 4 -J -o backup.iso /dev/sdb1   оно?
<teddyp1cker> Kinder-Pingvi: помог бы но у меня nvidia
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], а если я ядро соберу 3.4 к примеру, вставлю его и "заведу", у меня апдейтер убунты не будет ли снова пытаться обновить его до версии поновее?
<astrobeglec> застопори версию пакета и все
<teddyp1cker> go8765: см какие-нибудь логи или возьми руками  rsynv сервачок подними
<teddyp1cker> ибо из твоего скрина (ужасного!) я ничего не понял
<go8765> хотя.... Как потом монтировать 45гиговый образ в винде. Это реально будет сделать?
<astrobeglec> в винеде... нет. Вообще...
<astrobeglec> нет!
<astrobeglec> у тебя бинарный образ ext раздела... Угадай что сделает винда которая кроме FAT и NTFS ничего не понимает?
<go8765> astrobeglec: я нтфс бэкаплю
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: Апдейтер будет обновлять дистрибутивное ядро и конкретно ядра  при обновлении кладутся рядом
<astrobeglec> образ - бинарный.
<[Raiden]> ну и на худой конец , у деб пакетов можно поставит ьрежим hold
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden], а еще вопрос, нету ли компонентов/модулей ядра, зависящих от конкретно дефолтной версии ядра в дистрибутиве?
<teddyp1cker> не должно быть
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому что дебиан не вариант.. слишком винтаж.. хотел арч, так те вообще 3.7 ядро используют, с тем пакманом опять гемор..
<[Raiden]> Я не думаю. Закрытые если тольк осам ставил
<Kinder-Pingvi> понял.. спасибо за консультацию, буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> И дрова виртуалбокса - но они собираются при устанвоке под любое ядро с помощью dkms
<[Raiden]> А что ты ожидаешь от амдшных дров?
<[Raiden]> в стиме решил побегать?
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня прблема, когда драйвер не стоит
<[Raiden]> По идее для всег оостального хватит открытых
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня ГПУ работает на 600мгц и батарею садит за 50 минут)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а когда стоит проприетарный, то батарея живет 2-3 часа (работает <250mhz)
<Kinder-Pingvi> поэтому у меня без вариантов(
<Kinder-Pingvi> а так бы сидел на открытых драйверах и был бы счастлив как слон(
<Kinder-Pingvi> дибильные радеоны, никогда их покупать больше не буду, благо на стационаре нвидиа.. вообще абсолютно небыло проблем с ней..
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> в убунте сборка дел оне сложное в общем. Забей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<Kinder-Pingvi> да там и соибрать не нужно.. я даже нагуглил готовые деб-пакеты )
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<[Raiden]> а.. ну попробуй.
<[Raiden]> вот эти могут обновляться, т.к. имена пкетов стандартыне дял убунтовского ядра. Нужен будет холд или выбор в грубе дефолта.
<Kinder-Pingvi> когда-то генту собирал, вроде же ничего не изменилось, как включить поддержку нужных драйверов своего железа, файловых систем и прочего блабла и просто компильнуть?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да лучше уже в холд, мне лишь бы драйвер подружился с ядром проприетарный, заморожу его и чтобы при апгрейде всего софта мне не вылазило ерроров.. на арч именно по этой причине и забил, когда тот не мог обновить один из пакетов - отказывалс
<Kinder-Pingvi> я обновлять всё
<teddyp1cker> еще на askubuntu спросить попробуй
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh спрашивали уже)
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html решение заключалось в этом.. поставить модифицированный драйвер.. не знаю что именно в нем конечно перековыряли, но у меня немного аномалии были.. поэтому вариант отбросил
<[Raiden]> могли бы уже как-то стандартизировать то апи которое видеодрайвер юзает. Что бы не зависеть о тверсии ядра
<[Raiden]> или менять ег отолько тогда, когад все вендоры готовы
<[Raiden]> В прочем тут больше выговор амд всеравно. Другие справляются
<Kinder-Pingvi> да уж)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ладно.. спасибо всем за помощь большое, буду пробовать
<artus> baronos, хее, жив?
<astrobeglec> судя по длительному отсутствию ответа...
<artus> вчера за 3 месяца обнов таки натянул, и ядро приехало, запустил стим - логаут из системы, непонял, постороно - логаутит, sgfxi , подтянул свежие дрова на видево, оно автоматом ешо гцц всякие с модуль асистентами натянуло, и все
<artus> летаеть )
<go8765> подскажите, что в этом случае надо делать? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614405/
<artus> выбрасывать винт, ну или менять по гарантии
<teddyp1cker> приехали - как мне сделать бекап с битого винта
<go8765> teddyp1cker: я просто уже трий раз начинаю рассказывать свою печальную историю :)
<go8765> *третий
<teddyp1cker> файлы тогда копируй а не всю фс
<go8765> рсинком?
<go8765> *мне файлы и надо
<go8765> teddyp1cker: рсинком?
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<astrobeglec> go8765 зацени: dpkg -l > savepack (пишешь список пакетов); cp -a /etc [foldername] ; cp -a /home [foldername] ; короче сохраняешь /etc /home /var
<go8765> astrobeglec: это точно мне было? :)
<astrobeglec> ага, dpkg -l - сохраняет список пакетов, etc - конфиги, var - если там базы или сайты, хомяк - пользовательские файлы. копирование и ключ -a перенесут файлы с правами
<go8765> astrobeglec: я бэкаплю системный диск винды вообще-то :)
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections |grep install
<[Raiden]> и можно юзать --set-selections и apt-get dselect-upgrade что бы поставит ьи х все
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно этой темы
<[Raiden]> только /etc/apt ещё надо для такого переноса, если подключилось что-то ещё.
<tagezi> а чо в списке будет значить deinstall?
<[Raiden]> ну наверное то что снесётся или было удалено
<tagezi> эм... Тогда grep installне совсем правильно
<[Raiden]> можно и всё без грепа, наверное. Н оя юзал
<Scrimmer> tagezi: бу
<tagezi> Scrimmer, а подзатыльник?
<[Raiden]> тут попалось без грепа dselect-upgrade
<Scrimmer> tagezi: подраца хочешь?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: по идее всё правильно, если надо перенести то что установлено. деинсталл тоже надо
<go8765> проверил я хард на наличие бэдов. А как дальше их исправить не могу понять :( http://u.to/VnwPAw
<[Raiden]> иначе что-то в новой системе останется чег ов старой нет
<[Raiden]> Хотя там ещё пурж может быть, лучше тогда без грепа
<tagezi> Scrimmer, веслом, дюралевым... подзатыльник )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36399
<[Raiden]> go8765: 1.  исправить их нельзя. 2. наличие бэдов означает что их некуда уже ремапить и видимо их может стать больше, 3. можно обойти при форматировании указав их фсцк , как в твоём линке.
<[Raiden]> пункт 2 означает что пора менять девайс.
<[Raiden]> обычно
<[Raiden]> а нет, в твоём линке про мкфс нема
<go8765> [Raiden]: ничё не понял :) но вроде нашёл неплохой мануал http://u.to/hoAPAw
<[Raiden]> но там в общем так же, -l файлик
<[Raiden]> go8765:  угу, мануал неплохой. Там много текста котоырй означает , что бэдблоки восстановить нельзя
<go8765> а можно рсинк заставить копировать данные, пропуская нечитаемые/повреждённые сектора?
<[Raiden]> go8765: из первого линка тебе надо badblocks -sv /dev/hda > bad-blocks       , лучше даже указывать раздел. потом mkfs -l bad-blocks /dev/раздел
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<go8765> как оно найдёт файл bad-bloks я не могу понять?
<go8765> А проверки я сейчас эти как-раз делаю
<aceler> Там, кстати, в прямом эфире идёт Ubuntu SDK Day!
<[Raiden]> оно - никак, надо указать
<aceler> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<go8765> *вот только насчёт файла немогу понять. К нему же путь не указывается явно...
<[Raiden]> если не в текущей папке, то с полным путём
<go8765> а чё они этого не пишут? :)
<[Raiden]> их команда > bad-blocks сохраняет  в текущей папке, так что все последущие команды верны.
<go8765> хорошо, а сейчас кульминация
<[Raiden]> надеюсь понятно что мкфс всё удалит
<go8765> : в файле указаны бэдблоки. Делаю : sudo hdparm --read-sector 2252780 /dev/sdb
<go8765> и всё читается !!!
<go8765> в отличии от  попытки прочитать бэды из dmseg
<go8765> и чё это всё значит? О_О
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<[Raiden]> а зачем ты вообще проверял на бэды, в чем причина?
<[Raiden]> что-то не копируется?
<go8765> рассказываю 4ый раз за сегодня :)
<go8765> : делаю резервную копию
<[Raiden]> а.. дд ругается
<go8765> программой unison. и логический раздел сам по себе делает umount
<[Raiden]> ясно
<go8765> dd как-раз, если ему указать пропускать ошибки - делает копию
<[Raiden]> а в дмесг был очего?
<[Raiden]> или в сислоге
<artus> четать бебы из дмесг? это новая форма извращения?
<go8765> я так понимаю, что dsmeg отображает ошибки, в том числе и те, которые произошли при попытке unison прочитать битые сектора
<[Raiden]> значит были
<go8765> artus: вот чего ты там хамски всегда себя ведёшь, скажи пожалуйста?
<go8765> *хотя бывает и хуже конечно
<artus> потому что ты тупиш фи фигней маешся )) в место того чтоб по человесески делать, да еще и разводиш сопли на пол дня в вопросах которые решаютцо за 10 минут
<teddyp1cker> go8765: завтра спроси подумаем чего и как
<artus> у тя беды с винтом ? mhdd в руки и ремапить, тебе файло содрать с винта ? рсинк и на другой винт, какие в анус имаджи винтов, тебе реально занятцо нечем?
<teddyp1cker> время позднее и думать лень уже
<artus> былобы над чем думать
<go8765> artus: как рсинк заставить необращать внимания на бэды?
<teddyp1cker> ну там как понял с его бэдами рсинк уже не в силах копирнуть
<[Raiden]> Если он хочет что-либо сохранить или потом попробовать вытащить, то создат ьимидж можно.
<artus> ну так нафига фигней страдать пытаясь чето коппировать? дырки ремапь
<artus> за это время можн было уже 2х терабайтник весь заремапить
<go8765> так как рсинком это сделать?
<artus> [Raiden], и так и так он вытащет только то что не попало на битый сектор, в чем тогда смысл дерганья пиписки в пустую?
<teddyp1cker> go8765: ddrescue - http://superuser.com/questions/239831/file-copying-utility-like-rsync-with-error-handling-like-ddrescue-for-data-reco
<[Raiden]> конкретно в лине для ремапа ручног оя ничего не знаю. Связка бэдблокс и мкфс используется для обхода бедов без  ремапа. Если что.
<[Raiden]> artus: хз )
<artus> вот и я о том же, развели эпопею
<[Raiden]> Я вообще впервые слышу что имидж делался для этого. Я думал он делал бэкап и при этом заметил что ест ьбеды.
<artus> ну это ж го, он говорит одно, делает другое, а выхлопы от третьего предоставляет
<[Raiden]> кстати ядро при ошибках размаунчивать не должно, должно ремаунтить в ro
<[Raiden]> по идее.
<[Raiden]> хотя может от опций в фстаб зависит
<go8765> хорошо, скажи тогда как мне рсинком это всё скопировать в виде обычных файлов (резервная копия) ?
<artus> да ненадо там некакие опции, ремап и фсчек, всее
<artus> go8765, ты буквы в слова складывать умееш при чтении? выше читай что я сказал и в какой последовательности
<[Raiden]> go8765: скопируй что можешь и форматируй для новог оиспользования, помни тольк очто это не безопасно. И ещё помимо обхода блоков с помощью мкфс , можно пересоздавать разделы обойдя этот участок - это тоже вариант
<go8765> teddyp1cker: а точно такого же только на русском у вас нету? :)
<artus> [Raiden], и ты туда же ? и чем ему формат поможет при бедах?
<[Raiden]> artus: капитально поможет. Т.к.  речь идёт о мкфс -л файлик с бедам
<[Raiden]> и
<[Raiden]> но не поможет от появления новых
<go8765> artus: ты про это сообщение ? (21:46:20) artus: у тя беды с винтом ? mhdd в руки и ремапить, тебе файло содрать с винта ? рсинк и на другой винт, какие в анус имаджи винтов, тебе реально занятцо нечем?
<artus> ой ли, прям вот так вот капитпльно
<go8765> я больше ничего не вижу наверху(
<teddyp1cker> go8765: http://habrahabr.ru/post/56796/ - ну почитай
<artus> да, и именно в такой последовательности
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да ) ТОт же ремап, тольк опо линуксвею, с помощью фс
<[Raiden]> точнее не ремап, а обход
<artus> [Raiden], угу, и форматом всего что есть
<teddyp1cker> гугл ребята он типа для того и нужен
<artus> а учитывая что на говновинте венда, то канешн, давайте по линуксвей ремапить нтфс
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да. А как ещё )
<[Raiden]> а про от что там нтфс и винда вообще никто не сказал
<artus> [Raiden], внезапно, юзая мхдд ты не теряеш на винте вообще ничего , даже фс не коцаетцо
<[Raiden]> artus: ясно, я с таким не сталкивался. Вообще слабо представляю как это может произойти )
<artus> а есть еще такая неприятность, когда вылетает в самом начале подряд 5ть секторов, и все, винт в линухе даже не определяетцо
<artus> а сли пытатцо определить - висяк намертво
<[Raiden]> это наверное когда начальыне сектора сыпятся
<artus> правда оно и в венде уже не определяетцо)) но ремап и фсчек - и проблемы как небывало )
<[Raiden]> в общем так, задача не описана и не ясна. Если там нтфс и винда ,то идите лесом на соотв канал )
<artus> ну у меня так с 5 по 10й вылетело на двушке , забитой )) думал пичаль будет ) не, все гуд
<artus> кстати да )) сразу надо было)
<[Raiden]> на современных винтах авторемап по идее. И больашя запасная область
<[Raiden]> если этого нехватает то вероятность чот сдохнет 50на50
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если не винт, то очередная порция инфы
<go8765> artus: дай какуюнить ссылоку про mhdd . я с этим никогда не сталкивался (
<artus> ну на вдшке грин 20eras не проканал авторемап
<artus> в гугл забей, там линк на бутабельный образ будет , нарезаеш на флешку и запускаеш, при скане галочку на ремап секторов ставь , оно само все сделает
<[Raiden]> ну по идее должен. У меня ест ь1 вд аакс , там 208 бедов, но они автоматом ремапнулись. Их в смарте видн окак релокейтед блок или типа.
<[Raiden]> artus: а он у тебя ещё работает?
<artus> зато, по гарантии махнул винт на erax или как то так, следуйщее поколение, дык и головки в стоке уже не паркуютцо
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> [Raiden], да, я потом отгонял на нем пол года и пока была возможность махнул на новый
<artus> он ща по взаимозачету в полку на схд стал , в принципе все пучком
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати так же было. Только я винт сам случайн остатикой убил, за месяц до конца гарантии. Не чесно с моей стороны, но я ег осдал и через неделю получил новую линейку.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> дык пофиг чесно или нет, на то она и гарантия на винты )
<[Raiden]> гг
<Kyshtynbai> у меня вдшка была родная с ноутом, так она года два постукивала и хоть бы хны)
<Kyshtynbai> до сих пор пашет, хоть я её и заменил от греха).
<Kyshtynbai> и стучит так знаете характерно, с оттягом: клац-хс-с-с
<Kyshtynbai> Но живёт :) .
<aceler> Может она парковалась так
<aceler> Со стуком.
<aceler> Ещё бы пять лет прожила
<artus> ога, при парковке снося бардюры)
<Kyshtynbai> Может и парковалась, конечно. Но по идее так харды звучать не должны).
<artus> пичальнее когда он начинает чирикать как соловей))
<artus> я когда первый раз услашал долшл понять не могу чего за птички поют )
<Kyshtynbai> Ужас).
<artus> угу, вот так оказываетцо летит механика )
<allasked> привет всем)
<artus> ку
<allasked> как у кого погода за окном?)
<artus> дождь и мерзко
<allasked> Блин, а у нас снег выпал и похолодало опять...
<allasked> пффф весна называется...
<jey_patronum> Привет ) Снег сверху и непонятно что под ногами )
<artus> allasked, http://www.meteoprog.ua/ru/review/Kyiv/ фиговая весна вобщем (((
<allasked> artus: http://www.meteoprog.ua/ru/weather/Babruysk/ и не говори
<allasked> artus: 18-го числа до -21, да где такое виданно
<artus> угу, пичаль (((
<allasked> кстати вопрос ещё хотел спросить
<allasked> когда устанавливаешь права на какой-либо документ
<allasked> как я понял, если несколько учётных записей , то для каждой можно выставить права , чтение и так далее
<allasked> или я не прав?
<artus> можно
<artus> на группы
<allasked> Тоесть на группы?
<artus> права на группы раздаеш и понеслась
<artus> эт если надо дать общий доступ
<allasked> ага понял
<allasked> блин как всё же сложно в этом ubuntu
<allasked> кстати, артус может подскажешь среду разработки для C++, с поддержкой новых библиотек?
<allasked> а то я скачиваю ставлю а там преимущественно старый стандарт
<artus> да понятия не имею, я ж не программер)
<allasked> ладно значит надо пилить виндус на виртуалке и дальше юзать rad studio
<artus> allasked, вим юзай )
<artus> а так какие нить кодеблоксы, еклипсы
<allasked> artus: что за wim?
<artus> vim
<artus> плагинов к нему больше чем хватит фантазии  )
<allasked> apt-get install vim?
<artus> скорее cvim
<artus> allasked, http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=213
<allasked> хм... вто это что-то более-ли менее
<allasked> artus: подскажи команду из командной строки чтоб установить? а то я зип архив скачал а что к чему я не в курсе)
<tagezi> allasked, ты понимаешь когда говоришь о среде разработке и библиотеках? )
<artus> распакуй. там наверно ридми с маном по сбору )
<allasked> tagezi: вполне понимаю
<tagezi> allasked, а я думаю нет )
<allasked> tagezi: почему же?
<tagezi> allasked, среда разработки это блакнотик с примбабасами в котором ты пишешь код
<aceler> allasked: тогда почему ты задаёшь вопрос — что делать с исходным кодом, если ты знаешь, что делать с исходным кодом?
<artus> вим же )))
<tagezi> allasked, а библиотеки, к нему вообще не имеют отношения в линухе
<allasked> tagezi: так вот факт в том что я не вкурсе что и как на линуксе я сужу по win7
<artus> это как судить об алфавите в венде и линуксе, принцип набора букв чтоль разный? ))
<jey_patronum> )))
<aceler> Это гениальная фраза
<aceler> Надо записать
<allasked> я имею ввиду то что на винде когда я юзал rad studio всё было нормально, на линуксе же я скачал какую-то среду с поддержкой С++ и некоторые библиотеки не подключаются
<tagezi> allasked, блин, есои не умеешь гуглом пользоваться, открой центр приложений и гляди в него
<aceler> Ну да, поэтому ты скачал vim в исходниках и теперь не знаешь, что с ним делать.
<allasked> aceler: если что я на линуксе 2-й день
<tagezi> чо вы стебётесь надним )) один ему книгу для админов рекомендует, другой вим поставить )))
<aceler> allasked: это уже все поняли.
<artus> tagezi, а чем вим то не угодил? )))
<allasked> aceler: ну так можно нормально объянсить а не стебаться
<aceler> allasked: нет. Это надо закатывать лекцию на 45 минут об основах программирования и устройстве Unix-систем.
<allasked> aceler: ты когда-то точно такой же был
<artus> тем что надо гагуглить как подрубить нужные библиотеки? дык грош цена тому програмеру который не разберетцо чего делать )
<aceler> Поэтому просто поставь себе QtCreator и libqt4-dev
<aceler> allasked: не был.
<allasked> aceler: ну да сразу про.
<aceler> allasked: когда я начинал работать в Linux, интернета не было.
<artus> allasked, пиши на баше, там де не надо :D
<tagezi> )
<aceler> Нет, у кого-то он был, конечно, но у нас в городе не было :)
<tagezi> allasked, ты на си или на с++ писать хочешь?
<allasked> tagezi: C++
<artus> бери нечто среднее, c+ например :D
<tagezi> allasked, тогда действительно ставь QtCreator
<allasked> tagezi: щас поставлю
<tagezi> allasked, только там другие библиотеки с++ )))
<allasked> tagezi: пфф
<tagezi> кстати, я так и ненашёл нормального мана, что ыб поставить его в винде ))
<tagezi> allasked, чо значит пфф?
<allasked> tagezi: как другие библиотеки?
<aceler> allasked: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/qt-creator/
<aceler> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/eclipse/
<tagezi> allasked, ты не парься, там всё нормально, просто всё подругому, не как в визуалстудиа )
<aceler> Выбирай
<allasked> уже qt creator поставил
<aceler> tagezi: в смысле — поставить qtcreator в винде?
<aceler> Он заголовки Qt не видит?
<tagezi> он ваще нифига не видит.. и странно себя ведёт
<aceler> allasked: и попробуй в следующий раз при написании вопроса не использовать термины «какая-то среда с поддержкой C++» и «некоторые библиотеки».
<tagezi> allasked, кстати..Eclipse тоже клёвая штука, имеет кучу плагинов и всё такое
<artus> и ваааще, пиши на яве
<aceler> А то шаманы просыпаются, понимаешь ли…
<Kyshtynbai> netbeans еще среда есть
<Kyshtynbai> А вообще пиши на perl.
<allasked> artus: мне пока ява не нужна, мне для учёбы C++ надо
<aceler> Вы ещё Sun Studio вспомните :D
<artus> aceler, ну пойдет к ханне в контору потом работать :D
<aceler> Одна другой навороченнее ))
<tagezi> allasked, а чо ты не сказал что тебе для учебы?
<tagezi> allasked, для учебя нано и гсс
<tagezi> самое то
<aceler> А для учёбы лучше голый компилятор и всё в рукопашную.
<allasked> tagezi: так никто и не спрашивал)
<aceler> tagezi: +1
<artus> ну дык я ж ему вим посоветовал )) он же удобнее нано на предмет прогать будет
<artus> вот не слушаете меня (((
<Kyshtynbai> аккуратнее с вимом) он на первый раз из него выйти не сумеет).
<artus> ну ресет жамкнет))
<tagezi> да, это точно )
<allasked> блин вот опять я в заблуждении все советуют и все советуют разное
<aceler> Kyshtynbai: современные студенты легко выходят из вима. В терминале — Файл → выход
<allasked> в первый день мне вообще предложили почитать книгу free BSD
<tagezi> allasked, ты меня слушай )
<artus> allasked, главное запомни :q!
<Kyshtynbai> как там было: у вима два режима 1) бибикать 2) всё портить.
<aceler> allasked: естественно. Это же не Windows или MacOS, где есть одна генеральная линия партии.
<artus>  и вообще вим няшка, надо на него только перейти, вот прейду и буду някать  )
<tagezi> )
<aceler> будешь пищать и портить текст, да.
<tagezi> )
<artus> да ладно, нифига он не портит
<artus> а пишилка у меня выпелена ))
 * tagezi вспоминает свой первый день в вим =)
 * Kyshtynbai тоже
<artus> не, в далеком 3м году я тоже из него ресетом выходил, было дело))
<Kyshtynbai> аналогично
<Kyshtynbai> причем я - на сервере
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<artus> дада, во фре ))
 * aceler пользовался наследником ed для PDP-11 в 1991-м
<Kyshtynbai> ед няшка
<artus> после пафосного перехода с джое )
<aceler> поэтому никакие vi мне уже были не страшны
<Kyshtynbai> показать n строче
 * Kyshtynbai вздрогнул.
<tagezi> allasked, ну чо, тебе дальше расказывать, или ты пойдёшь вим учить?
<Kyshtynbai> были ж времена.
<tagezi> =)
<allasked> tagezi: спасибо я уже нано открыл
<Kyshtynbai> набей в гугли "шпаргалка по вим"
<artus> aceler, vimtutor запускай слабак
<allasked> tagezi: vim у меня нету а нано есть
<aceler> arinov: ЧОА?
<tagezi> allasked, вообще можно писать в любом блакноте
<artus> слабак, не светит тебе
<allasked> tagezi: окей а как скомпилировать потмо?
<artus> aceler, ага, вима по дефолту нет в бунтах
<tagezi> allasked, ну man gcc
<aceler> artus: перестань со мной разговаривать не со мной
<artus> да я с тобой тебе гворюб )))
<tagezi> allasked, а если быстро чтонить простое то gcc имя_файла
<aceler> artus: тогда я ничего не понял, что ты мне сказал
<aceler> Я, правда, тоже не тебе тебе ответил…
<artus> ну не понял и проехали))
<tagezi> allasked, какой тебе библиотеки не хватало?
<artus> :D
<jey_patronum> Вим'а нет, а ви - есть )
<allasked> tagezi: conio.h
<artus> aceler, я так понял ты бурно отреагировал на осутствие вима в бунте, так его в дефолте нет
<artus> ви для роутеров , не наш уровень )
<[Raiden]> mcedit\kate мой выбор для скриптов\конфигов
<jey_patronum> Пусть попробует )) У меня 5 минут как мозги кипеть заканчивают после изучения трех глав книги по нему )
<aceler> artus: ну ты вспомнил.
<tagezi> allasked, я сомневаюсь что ты его найдёшь в лине )))))
<artus> а ваааще, пиши в либроврайтере , будеш крут )
<allasked> tagezi: пффф...
<aceler> allasked: это ж DOS
<allasked> aceler: чой?
<tagezi> allasked, мне твои пфф ничего не дают )))
<aceler> conio.h — это библиотека для ввода-вывода для DOS
<tagezi> allasked, библиотека твоя чисто досовская ))))
<allasked> tagezi: ну на вин я её использовал а какая она досовская или ещё какая мне не интересно)
<artus> накол таких прогеров )
<aceler> В Linux можно использовать, например, libc через функции в пространстве имён std
<aceler> например, std::printf
<tagezi> ну ещё можно поставить Curses
<tagezi> это вродь аналог conio
<aceler> Нет, аналог conio — это stdio
<allasked> щас в гугле почитаю
<tagezi> только для никс
<jey_patronum> м) Кстати ) Вопрос ) Есть возможность экспортировать trap в порожденную оболочку?
<aceler> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stdio.h
<tagezi> aceler, не.. conio делает псевло интерфейс, а не просто за ввод-вывод отвечает
<allasked> мне не нравится работать с printf, scanf
<[Raiden]> jey_patronum: самый интересный вопрос - для чего?
<allasked> поэтому в stdio я не вижу смысла
<tagezi> =)
<aceler> Но рефлекс менять всю IDE целиком из-за того, что предыдущая «не могла найти conio.h» — это, конечно, сильный ход.
<artus> предлагаю и комп менять, может в нем дело )
<tagezi> aceler, бадлокодинг тяжолое занятие )
<jey_patronum> Пока вчера задачки делал по трапам, стало интересно - есть такая возможность или нет? )
<[Raiden]> меняйте реинкорнацию
<aceler> allasked: ну ты бы хоть по ссылке сходил, что я привёл.
<tagezi> allasked, кстати, ради интереса, а твоё задание можно глянуть? ))
<allasked> тебе учебник отсканировать?
<aceler> Да, а то там может быть ещё что интересное
<artus> им не и мне, и на почту выстать, бандеролькой )
<tagezi> allasked, мне всёравно ))) лучше отскань его, тогда точно не опечатаешься
<allasked> tagezi: Вывести сумму первых пяти n натуральных числе кратных 5
<allasked> чисел*
<aceler> Нууу… и чем тебе тут не угодила stdio.h?
<allasked> пфффф
<tagezi> нафига там conio вообще? О_О
<[Raiden]> jey_patronum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614818/ скриптик с trap
<[Raiden]> )
<allasked> мне надо conio для оператора cin.get но так как конио нету я попробовал system("PAUE");
<artus> а нафига там оператор cin.get ?
<allasked> но опять же system ("PAUSE");  тоже не сработало...
<artus> и пауза
<allasked> Ну как бы на винде если не используешь окно после компиляции сразу закрывается
<allasked> для того чтобы его задержать я использовал это
<aceler> Ох ты ж былин
<tagezi> allasked, эм, а в консоли тяжело запустить? )
<artus> чето как то упорото :D
<artus> даже для меня упорото ))
<allasked> tagezi: да я бы с радостью я не знаю как)
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> allasked, в линуксе иди винде? ))
<tagezi> или*
<allasked> tagezi: в линуксе
<aceler> В линуксе.
<aceler> В винде он знает, запускал
<tagezi> ./имя_файла
<allasked> ай я спать
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> жесть...
<[Raiden]> While Canonical no longer does a beta release of Ubuntu itself, many of the Ubuntu derivatives are doing their first 13.04 beta today...
<[Raiden]> Released today as the 13.04 "Raring Ringtail" Beta 1 are images for Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Kylin, Ubuntu Cloud, Ubuntu Studio, and Xubuntu.
<Kyshtynbai> аль контрол t нажми...
<Kyshtynbai> чо бет больше не будет?
<allasked> tagezi: я вот что подумал)))) я поставлю обратно win, а на виртуалку ubuntu сделаю
<Kyshtynbai> мудрое решение.
<artus> слабак
<Scrimmer> а сам то
<allasked> artus: чой это?
<artus> Scrimmer, что сам ?
<artus> allasked, ты сдался даже не попробовав, и не попытавшись разобратцо в вопросе
<Kyshtynbai> ну почему. Он будет в виртуальке разбираццо.
<tagezi> allasked, ну, это значит что ты ни когда не перейдёшь на линь
<tagezi> не будет он разбираться
<Kyshtynbai> да шо ж вы такие категоричные
<Scrimmer> фу такими быть
<artus> Kyshtynbai, и нифига он не в чем не разберетцо
<tagezi> будет как скример, залезать сюда из винды
<allasked> tagezi: дело в том что мне 3 лабы сдать надо в понедельник
<tagezi> allasked, три лабы это пару часов повтыкать
<Kyshtynbai> вопрос в другом, нужно ли ему это. Если привык к винде и винда устраивает, зачем линукс :) ?
<allasked> да нихрена меня винда не устраивает
<Kyshtynbai> вот это вот вывести 5 числе кратных пяти - это лаба?
<Kyshtynbai> Сильно!
<allasked> это 1 из заданий
<tagezi> allasked, я тоже учу, и мне тоже контрольные на с++ и лабы приходиться делать )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты щас на каком курсе, кстати?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, второй
<tagezi> Scrimmer, я типа мелкий )))))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: кстати, а на заочке в армию забирают?))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: фу таким быть, а я на 3м :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer, эм.. не знаю.. я 8 лет как по возрасту не гожусь )
<allasked> ладно всем спокойно ночи, завтра буду разбираться
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а что за вопрос то тут был?
<Scrimmer> у allaskeda?
<Kyshtynbai> Где, говорит, моё вижуал студио.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, у него в идее невстовала мс-досовская библиотека )
<Scrimmer> оло
<artus> Scrimmer, че не спиш, 12й час ночи
<Scrimmer> работа...
<tagezi> подзатыльник ждет )
<artus> Scrimmer, неотмазывайсо, пей молоко и спать
<Scrimmer> artus: мне уже 20 (
<artus> слабак :D
<artus> молоко наночь это ня !
<jey_patronum> Raiden: интересно) Буду вникать )
<Scrimmer> с шоколадным печеньем ^_^
<tagezi> без печенья -не заслужил )
<Scrimmer> а его и нет..
<Scrimmer> так шо всев  норме :D
<Scrimmer> и вообще, the sims 3 руляд XD
<artus> а еще говорил тчо тебе 20, врать не хорошо ))
 * Kyshtynbai идёт спать.
<jey_patronum> Ого. Домой шел - не было снега на земле, миллиметры жижи какой-то непонятной... Сейчас в окно глянул - сантиметров десять насыпалось О_О
<jey_patronum> В выходные обещают "самый сильный снегопад за 50 лет" )
<artus> гады же
<tagezi> jey_patronum, ты откуда?
<artus> ты с какова раена ? :D
<jey_patronum> tagezi, Москва ) а ты?
<tagezi> jey_patronum, я с питера, нас вроде снег всю зимуобходит )
<jey_patronum> Солнца хочется уже... И на пляж )
<tagezi> jey_patronum, ты какой-то не нормальный линуксойд
<tagezi> линуксойдам не хочеться на пляж..
<jey_patronum> =-)) в конце ноября с армии пришел, поэтому на пляж все таки хочется )
<tagezi> делать там нечего.. консоли там баша не понимают ))
<tagezi> ито, фиг найдёшь )
<jey_patronum> =)
<artus> хм, таки 5й овнклайд вроде как обещает быть чуть вкуснее, пора поднимать вдску
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/157443-DSC_0005-contras-1920.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-15
<rapidsp> че за... у меня почему то konversation при запуске не цепляется автоматом к #ubuntu-ru... к другим каналам без проблем... причем на разных машинах и на разных версиях
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rapidsp: смотри логи подключения. может пароль
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: то то и оно что в логах вроде все как обычно и как пароль может испортиться на двух разных компах
<rapidsp> ну есть подозрение, что какой то таймаут не выдерживается...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пароль не на 2 компах а на сервере. сменился а на компах в настройках нет
<rapidsp> [07:56] [Сообщение] -NickServ- You are now identified for rapidsp.
<rapidsp> нормально все с паролем
<rapidsp> к двум каналам цепляется, а #ubuntu-ru как бы игнорирует, вообще никаких записей. пробовал в конец спика его ставить, ноль реакции
<rapidsp> попробую другой клиент, но с konversation жалко уходить
<rapidsp> иксчат у меня вроде настроен... щас попробуем...
<rapidsp> прикол - в иксчат те же яйца :)
<baronos> всмятку?
<rapidsp> хехем
<rapidsp> хм... даже явное указание команды в настройках не помогает :)
<baronos> юз вичат)
<rapidsp> забыл "люк" добавить :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Есть контакт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: ты меня тут нормально читаешь?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: чегой ты там написал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: тук
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: тук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуд
<misha777> Доброе утро
<Kyshtynbai> а чего пишет-то?
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<Kinder-Pingvi> гуд монинг)
<Hanno4ka> оО
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: а ты хто?
<Kinder-Pingvi> О_о
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну как бы.. человек) еще один чатлнанен этого ирц-канала)))
<Hanno4ka> чатлнанен - я пока прочитала это, язык сломала
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: а ты новенький, да?
<Kinder-Pingvi> скорее старый мимолетный)
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: но в любом случае, ты считаешься девушкой, пока не докажешь обратное )))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну и хорошо, всегда мечтал о девушке, которая будет мне доверять как девушке:)
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: а ты откуда?
<Kinder-Pingvi> Украина, Кременчуг)
<Hanno4ka> (
<Hanno4ka> далеко
<Kinder-Pingvi> мм) а ты хотела со мной подружиться?:) *делает большие стеклянные моргающие глазки*
<Hanno4ka> я поняла одну вещь - программисты, админы и другие айтишники идеальные мужья
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: да, хотела подружиться)
<Resager> Hanno4ka: ониже компутеры ценят больше чем жен, уделяют им больше времени, очень заняты и не следят за собой)) по больешй части)
<Kinder-Pingvi> на первый взгляд, найди в этом минусы.. когда ты убираешь или готовишь, а он свою задницу от компа оторвать не может)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: только в одном случае. если в доме количество компьютеров N+1. Где N - количество одномоментно проживающих человек
<Kinder-Pingvi> оо, народ возбудился, гляжу_
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: женщины.. они всегда причина кипиша)
<Hanno4ka> Resager: да я сама такая... уделяю компу времени больше, чем друним, но с таким мужем мы бужем вполне гармонично сосуществовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы помрете с голоду и в грязи зарастете :)
<Resager> Hanno4ka: нуу.. хз. Я б вот такую жену как ты не хотел бы, ты же по хозяйству не будешь делать ничего как и любой ИТшник))
<Kinder-Pingvi> каждый будет жить своей жизнью ))
<Resager> вово
<Resager> Отношения крепкие это когда люди разные, и хотя бы один активист
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну не надо в такие крайности, я человек такой, что люблю вкусно поесть, да, естественно люблю и это все готовить, я люблю когда меня окружают красивые вещи, хоть и иногда бесполезные
<Kinder-Pingvi> а ты не весы часом? :-[
<Hanno4ka> а вообще любые отношения начинаются с общности интересов
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: нет
<Hanno4ka> я стрелец, если кому интересно
<Kinder-Pingvi> но ведь это же начало.. в начале все мы видим друг в друге самые прелестные стороны, а когда влюбляемся поуши.. так это вообще)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну, милая, звезды тебе с моей водолейской сущностью предполагают интересное будущее :))))
<Resager> я вижу сразу недостатки в людях, а потом смотрю на какие можно забить)
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: подлиза))
<Hanno4ka> я нашла себе очень хорошего друга, а началось все с общих интересов)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> Resager, ну так это же наверное спустя много лет опыта изучения этих "самочек"))
<Kinder-Pingvi> - Милый, я хочу сегодня всю ночь кодить при свечах (с)
<Kinder-Pingvi> простите, не удержался :D
<Resager> Hanno4ka: таких было стопицот, ничего годного не вышло. Люди должны быть на одной волне, а не одних интересов (разные вещи)
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: лол)
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: у меня тут  идеальная работа, так что к тебе не поеду, хочешь - приезжай сам
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hanno4ka, как легко было бы в ирц-чате найти будущую жену :D
<Kinder-Pingvi> но боюсь мой возраст тебя смутит :)
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: и сколько же тебе лет?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да студент я еще)
<Hanno4ka> Kinder-Pingvi: пфф, я уж испугалась, что ты 80летний бородатый старичок)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну.. борода, конечно, пытается расти :))
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: Она тебя старше на порядок)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Resager, да.. я догадался примерно) из личного опыта молоденькие студентки не линуксоидят))
<Resager> нуу... 1/10000 если только, при учете всех 1/1000
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kinder-Pingvi: ошибаешься. линуксоидят
<Resager> JohnDoe_71Rus: когда заставляют в ВУЗе или по совету друга "ПОПРОБУЙ" не считается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в вузе не заставляли. сама специальность выбрала )
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну, я конечно же.. утрировал)
<Resager> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну знаю я таких. Они даже если и седят, не линуксодят. НЕ красноглазят. И потом сново возвращаются на венду. Ну а если и действительно есть такая, то 1)ненадолго - до замужества 2) Задрот 80 лвл - это скорее легенда увы
<Kinder-Pingvi> добьют меня радеоны скоро... ради эксперимента, влепил минт 14ый с 3.5, скомпилил 3.4.. все окэй, ставлю офф проприетарный, разработчики которого обещают поддержку до ядра 3.4.. и на, черный экран.. опять ковыряться %_%
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сильно не гамать то открытого радеона должно хватать
<Resager> у меня н-видиа. И кстати на последних дистрах убунты почему-то по дефолту стоят неправильные настройки, в консоль нельзя войти - неверные настройки дисплея и он вырубается! Приходится руками копать. ВОт это беда!
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня беда на открытых дровах, да и вообще без дров
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня ГПУ на максимальную частоту работает, батарейку садит за 50 миут )
<Kinder-Pingvi> только с проприетарным он понижает частоту до минимальной и батарейка живет 2-3 часа )
<Kinder-Pingvi> я так понял это именно моя мобилити ХД 4650 такая
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: что за батарейка?
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну.. аккумулятор  к ноутбуку)
<Hanno4ka> ну... я еще в политехе услышала про линукс, и после первой пробы влюбилась в него))
<Kinder-Pingvi> 4мах)
<Resager> Hanno4ka: как часто обращаешься к консоли?
<Resager> Hanno4ka: программы писать умеешь?
<Hanno4ka> ммм... в день раз 10, не меньше
<Hanno4ka> Resager: )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "вхожу-выхожу, вхожу-выхожу" 3
<Kinder-Pingvi> не надо так иметь консоль)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Resager> Kinder-Pingvi: гуй не надо иметь, а без консоли линь ничто!
<Hanno4ka> Resager: http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/ - мой блог, там только одна статья скопипасчена (и подписана об этом), все остально писала с личного опыта, почитатй и аопрос отпадет)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну.. это да) я имел ввиду.. включать и выключать))
<Resager> Hanno4ka: не, не хочу читать твой блог
<Hanno4ka> я только из-за консоли упросила админов на рабочий комп линух поставить, сказала, что сама в эктив директори введу)))
<Hanno4ka> Resager: почему?
<Hanno4ka> он розовый?
<bosyi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> Resager: так что не так в моем блоге? ((
<Resager> Hanno4ka: ну потому что хватит с меня женщит прогеров/линуксоидов.
<Hanno4ka> оО
<Resager> Hanno4ka: хочешь спросить - в личку, иначе в общем чате нечего нам флудить
<Hanno4ka> Resager: советую почитать эту статью - сразу говорю, что не моя http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post_10.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://filmstudentcentral.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/katelibby.jpeg?w=150&h=130 тоже хакерша линуксоидница )
<Hanno4ka> https://plus.google.com/photos/115979500221875151111/albums/5854950250930519825 - тут конечно не линуксоиды, но айтишницы)
<Kinder-Pingvi> а я почитаю )
<Kinder-Pingvi> а я.. вот кстати, советую всем книжечку Джона Грея "Мужчины с Марса женщины с Венеры"
<Resager> Hanno4ka: никак не могу найти в моих сообщениях фразу или намек на то, что мне нужна инструкция аля пикап тренинга. И, да, расцветка мне не понаравилась.
<Necroastral> скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615814/
<Kyshtynbai> Радеоны они да... такие. Буду бук покупать - только нвидиа.
<andrex> интел, бери интел))
<Necroastral> итак... наконец я закачала кониппу))) кто первый в очереди на расстрел?
<SergeyIT> Опять?... Зимний уже брали
<Necroastral> а. ну да...
<Hanno4ka> )
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: пиу-пиу
<baronos> Hanno4ka: headshot :D
<Hanno4ka> все, буду на выходных убивать)
<baronos> низя, у меня /god on :D
<baronos> !god
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='god'
<Hanno4ka> !good
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='good'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот для чего нужны современные мобильники http://medportal.ru/mednovosti/news/2013/03/14/iphone/
<Aceler> Авторы разработки уверены, что их детище будет полезным в бедных, отдаленных регионах планеты, где проблема заражения населения гельминтами очень актуальна.
<Aceler> Почему меня тянет заржать от этой фразы, не подскажете?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Aceler: вот приехал добрый доктор из нового света в далекую афирку а из оборудования у него только личный ифон
<Aceler> Был.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как начнет всех лечить
<Aceler> Потому что добрый доктор с ифоном в Африке долго не протянет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да не. они там тоже не звери. понимают что доктор нужный человек
<tarokinoe> здорово посоны! Чет tftp-hpa не работает! Помогите плиз! корневая папка tftp находится в /var/lib/tftpboot. Проблема в том что тфтп клиент из корневой папки может делать загрузку, а из подпапок (н-р /var/lib/tftpboot/ltcp) уже не может. Че за хня?
 * Hanno4ka ничего не поняла... хотя с ней не поздоровались...
<tarokinoe> это вы мне?
<Hanno4ka> да
<tarokinoe> извините, кто с кем не поздоровался?
<Hanno4ka> [15.03.13 13:45] <tarokinoe> здорово посоны! --> вы со мной не поздоровались))))
<tarokinoe> а, сори, думал здесь только посоны) Превед дефчата!
<Hanno4ka> ))
<tarokinoe> проблему я решил, оказывается пишется ltSp а не ltCp )))
<teddyp1cker> котоны здесь
<teddyp1cker> спросил - решил
<tarokinoe> да, часто в процессе написания вопроса, правильного его составления, решаешь проблему сам)
<teddyp1cker> это на самом деле хорошо
<teddyp1cker> а то иногда даешь ссылку и понимаешь что зря)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: тест-драйв) кто из них мисс март? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=546046122082412&set=a.546045788749112.1073741827.151428678210827&type=3&theater
<mdma> имхо - никто
<mdma> хотя все зависит от масштаба конкурса
<Hanno4ka> mdma: ты не в теме)
<mdma> ок
<Hanno4ka> я вот мисс сентябрь)
<mdma> а вообще классно у вас в компании празднуют, молодцы
<Hanno4ka> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-361fCyMXb_w/UUD_hpIyvtI/AAAAAAAAHnY/ZWGSVRDJtuk/s833/DSC_7611.jpg
<Hanno4ka> вот эта вообще...
<SergeyIT> это ты?
<Hanno4ka> нет
<|rapidsp|> лица какие то знакомые...
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: в зеркале видел?
<|rapidsp|> гаспоть с тобой!
<Hanno4ka> ну мало ли...
<mdma> потому я и не люблю всю эту публичность и выкладывание в сети фото с праздников
<mdma> человек снимался для компании, а его весь интернет может обЗирать
<|rapidsp|> а в ФФ есть горячая клавиша чтобы группы вкладок отобразить?
<Hanno4ka> ну ладно, меня совесть заедает, в галстучке - я...
<artus> baronos, хтотакой андрей антонов в мордокниге и че он от меня хочет? )))
<baronos> artus: я не знаю, он тоже у меня как то оказался))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: слева вторая))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: молодец, ты выйграл приз)
<Kyshtynbai> Снега насыпало на полметру. На лыжах, чувствую, поеду пить пиво.
<baronos> Hanno4ka: её внимание ко мне? О_о
<Hanno4ka> baronos: это не комне, я то тут причем?
<Kyshtynbai> Баронос, расслабься. Они в Беларуссии, ты в Анапе).
<baronos> Hanno4ka: какой приз тогда?))
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: так то да, я круче)))
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: Беларусь, пора бы запомнить
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ммм.. . конфетку
<artus> и правит там саурон
<Kyshtynbai> Чорный властелин
<baronos> Hanno4ka: давай конфетку, пока я в футбол не ушл играть :)
<Kyshtynbai> Денег насобирал пицот рублей мелочью. Я богат!
<Hanno4ka> baronos: пока ты шел заней, я ее уже схрумкала
<go8765> artus: проверил я с опцией remap хард, но gparted всё-равно говорит: http://u.to/M2sQAw Может ему по совету gparted сделать и винды chkds /f /r  и twise reboot?
<artus> go8765, вот ты внимательно читал что я тебе вчера говорил? напомню, ремап, фсчек вендой , профит
<go8765> видимо невнимательно)
<iFalkorr> artus: ждать от го внимательности? ты обкурился?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: artus айда играть
<|rapidsp|> стрл-шифт-е yfitk ^)
<|rapidsp|> нашел :)
<Hanno4ka> я на работе(
<|rapidsp|> и я бухаю
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0315/h_1363361797_4581207_196ff2b0e3.png
<go8765> artus: чекнул я его из под винды. Всё-равно gparted ругается на бэду. Попробую Unison скопировать всё. М.б. Уже диск не будет отмонтирываться сам по себе
<artus> нафига тебе гпартед?
<go8765> да просто запустил глянуть что он скажет
<go8765> это смарт данные, я так понимаю
<go8765> *оттуда он эти бэды видит
<artus> у тебя винт монтируетцо? ты заремапил? че ты туда гпартедом лезеш? данные слил и выкинул нафиг вит )
<go8765> там 4 бэдблока всего. Зачем его выкидывать?
<go8765> ок. Щя буду пробывать
<go8765> *точнее: уже пробую
<artus> затем что если уже посыпался то здоровее он не будет)
<go8765> я могу предположить, что этим  4ём бэдам уже года 2
<go8765> *~2 года
<[Raiden]> А покажи смарт, из того-же гноме-дискс
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://u.to/AZMQAw
<[Raiden]> Хм, так не понятно где они, отремапены или нет
<[Raiden]> а.. понятно. Посмотрел гном-дискс. Видимо они его тоже "улучшили"
<baronos> [Raiden]: не улучшили, они его уничтожили.
<baronos> аа кавычки не увидел))
<[Raiden]> go8765: Ну короче фиг знает, 4 сектора не много )
<[Raiden]> в любом случае
<[Raiden]> У меня есть диск с 107 бедов, но они не в области где данные лежат, их диск сам отремапил
<[Raiden]> и всё копируется
<[Raiden]> возможно важно ещё где они образовались )
<[Raiden]> Раньше это было как-то так http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0315/h_1363364133_3842449_056c32e59e.png
<Osleg> ку
<Osleg> [Raiden]: слушай, у тя нету такого глюка
<Osleg> когда экран локается - скринлокер не появляется а просто всё на экране зависает и пока иксы не перегрузишь - не работает
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> самсунг представила с4, теперь корпус из поликарбоната
<[Raiden]> У ослика наверное гномовский локер. Я не успел спросить
<teddyp1cker> не нужно алюминий рулит и педалит
<teddyp1cker> самсунг не исправим
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: https://github.com/phiggins/konsole-colors-solarized
<[Raiden]> аллюминий не особо рулит. царапается, если крашенный то стирается. Тут я полностью за пластик. Только он бывает разный и поликарбонат покрепче.
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: не, мне твоя солярная тема не очень
<Kyshtynbai> Чугуний - труъ материал. Им и отбиваться можно от враждебно настроенных элементов.
<teddyp1cker> хрупкий он, один углерод )
<artus> teddyp1cker, фига хрупкий, закаленный чугуний норм
<tagezi> artus, чугуний хрупкий, чем больше углерода, тем твёрже и более хропкий )
<tagezi> хрупкий*
<artus> tagezi, с шаровидным храфитом не хрупче стали )
<tagezi> незнаю.. я тоде за аллюминий )
<artus> d16 и будет ня
<tagezi> пластик за пять лет так стирается, что ваще жесть )
<teddyp1cker> да он стремный даже если не стирается
<artus> таада, люминь и сплавы рулят
<teddyp1cker> просто стремный как китайская погремушка
<artus> а если люминьку еще в хлоржелезе травануть, так ваааще красота дивная
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110056094106588217220/posts/8SAYjmFiRpG
<tagezi> чо, в намибии реально есть бельки? )
<[Raiden]> крашеный пластик стирается. Сразу нужного цвета... У меня дома сименсы валяются ещё, нормально выглядят
<artus> ну занятцо нечем народу, вот и маютцо фигней
<Scrimmer> вечерка всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и тебе )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5x-0xZ5Tui8
<tagezi> интервью с дядькой Столлманом https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LK_gloawqg
<go8765> artus: скопировал я себе с жёсткого всё, вроде. Спасибо
<go8765> правда unison  из 43гб умудрилось сделать 57гб. И после копирования gparted перестал ругаться на бэды, хотя в смарте они есть
<go8765> или это наутилус как-то неправильно обьём считатет...
<[Raiden]> ну, скорее всего гномодискс показывает  релокейты. Хоть ег ои изуродовали так, что однозначно не поймёшь что отображается, если не знать заранее. Но вроде так.
<[Raiden]> если я правд то должно жить )
<go8765> а как из раздела в 52гб сделали бэкап в 57?
<go8765> это, типа бонус такой?)
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. а ты точн овижишь гигабайты, а не мегабайты или килобайты? :)
<go8765> примерно порядок таков
<[Raiden]> хотя если мегабайты, то 57 всёравно не получится, будет где-то  53248
<[Raiden]> в общем я не знаю )
<[Raiden]> пойду пчитаю чт оза унисон
<go8765> хм.. Странно это всё
<go8765> [Raiden]: http://u.to/7vMQAw
<go8765> резервная копия, вроде, успешная. Видисо gparted врёт...
<go8765> *видимо
<go8765> [Raiden]: чё скажешь?
<[Raiden]> может кто-то ещё скажет... У меня нету этих программ, всех названных.
<go8765> [Raiden]: скрин глянь
<[Raiden]> может быть у унисон свой формат, хотя 5 гигов доп. данных вроде многовато
<go8765> скрин, говорю, глянь :)
<go8765> http://u.to/7vMQAw
<go8765> [Raiden]: чё скажешь?
<[Raiden]> Вижу в гпартеде написано Гиб. Это гибибайты может быть или наоборот гигабайты.
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе )
<go8765> гибибайты  ? О_О
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Двоичные_приставки
<go8765> всё-равно не совпадает)
<[Raiden]> в любом случае лучше спросить гномеров или на фоурме. Я скромный кедовод и унисон ниразу не видел
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> да тебе пять гигов што ль жалко) спасибо что вообще скопировал)).
<go8765> да кроме унисона я просто в наутилусе свойства раздела и папки с копией нажал. Унисона на скрине небыло
<[Raiden]> 52 десятичных гигабайта = 48.4287739 гибибайта
<go8765> а там - 57
<[Raiden]> давай спросим третьего :)
<[Raiden]> перейди в каталог этот куда смаунчено и набери du -h |tail -n1
<artus> go8765, кстати, у тя ьеды в кучке были?
<artus> имеет смысл на их месте запилить раздел и не форматить его, не трогать )
<go8765> чё?
<go8765> Ничё не понял
<go8765> а...бэды
<artus> [Raiden], а по поводу самолечения винта, попалась такая инфа что скорее всего это были логические беды, вот они и затерлись
<go8765> Я подумал - кеды)
<artus> go8765, ))
<go8765> но в каклй кучке - я так и не понял
<go8765> *кучке
<go8765> бэды где?
<artus> в начале, в конце ?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю. В моём случае ничег оне затёрлось, как были беды, так и есть. Только они релокнуты винтом
<[Raiden]> в смарте видно
<[Raiden]> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/5ee/34d/69a/5ee34d69a2953c35cb41c897dd52cdf3.jpg - картинка в тему.
<artus> ну они заерайзелись системой и она в них не пишет
<go8765> artus: я не понял, что мне сделать
<go8765> ▶ du -h |tail -n1     44G	.
<artus> go8765, ничего пока, я спрашиваю, посыпался винт в начале или в конце?
<go8765> du -h |tail -n1 55G	.
<[Raiden]> система в них не пишет, но она даже не знает об этом, всё на уровне винта.
<go8765> artus: как это узнать?
<[Raiden]> go8765: ну видимо там 55 гигов , тех которые по 1024мб.
<artus> ну ты ж сканил мхддой, там обычно пишет на каком проценте и вообще конкретно сектор бэдовый
<go8765> [Raiden]: папка с бэкапом - 55. Раздел -44
<[Raiden]> забавно
<go8765> artus: у меня есть номера секторов
<artus> забудь
<go8765> судя по номерам, недалеко от начала
<go8765> весь винд - ххх ххх ххх . Бэды на х ххх ххх и на хх ххх ххх секторах
<go8765> всего 4 бэда
<go8765> ладно. Мне пора валить с работы. Итак 3 дня двойной рабочий день с этим хардом сижу
<go8765> спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> ваще у тебя  левом окне , ест ьстрока про 52 гб и про 57
<[Raiden]> в 1 окне
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> это происки гномеров. Гномы они ваще такие, всё наровят людей заморочить.
<[Raiden]> если сжатие использовать на разделе то такое возможно, наверное
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpuVmjBsxt8
<Kyshtynbai> вот ис лов? Бейби донт хёрт ми! но мор!\
<[Raiden]> ))
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyHcIHssdHA я был впечатлён. из всех ынструентов - тока барабаны, остальное голосомю
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<[Raiden]> угу, я случайно нашел.
<Scrimmer> пришло время ставить убунту
<artus> зря
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> всёравно будешь сидеть в винде )
<Scrimmer> ну если под виртуалкой фотошоп ок будет работать
<Scrimmer> то почему бы и нет...
<[Raiden]> так же ок точно не будет
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке просто медленней, а в вайне ещё и кривее
<Scrimmer> та мне рисовать ниче не надо
<Scrimmer> только картинки вырезать/сохранять
<artus> Scrimmer, ты уже заработал на фотошоп? изыди отсель ничтожный перад )
<Scrimmer> уже второй купил
<Scrimmer> хочешь и тебе куплю
<Scrimmer> че уж там
<[Raiden]> мне два
<Scrimmer> tagezi: тееб тоже?
<Scrimmer> гулять так гулять
<tagezi> Scrimmer, не, я спо поддерживаю
<Scrimmer> пака
<artus> а в какрй вселенной Lost Girl переводитцо как зов крови? ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer, нафига мне твоя жаба, если гимп намного круче
<artus> он слабак, осилить не может)
<[Raiden]> Ну вы конечно загнули )
<artus> [Raiden], ты скажи лучше чем видявку по размеру проще для телефонки пожать?
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. ффмпег, менкодер, авидемукс
<[Raiden]> советую не пережимать , а посмотреть и выкинуть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а в мобилку книжек и радио\музыки
<artus> да чето как то хочетцо сразу весь сезон закинуть а не бегать по 3 серии в хд заливать)
<artus> а за компом сидеть лень)
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё альтернатива пережиму - скачка уже под мобилу. На рутрекере раздел был
<tagezi> блин, вот откуда у меня такой дар, заставить тормазить систему с i5 так какбудто это первый пень? )
<artus> не, вообще е вариант
<[Raiden]> tagezi: кде, индексация?
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, у меня тут процесов куча, и все паралелбно и долгие, и все к диску обращаются )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> хотя и индексация тоже )
<[Raiden]> ио это ваще проблема.
<[Raiden]> из кино чего бы глянуть
<tagezi> мне Самсара понравилась )) только не та что про монаха, а та что без слов ))
<tagezi> чото типа бараки )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> будет грелки рвать http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSt6EU72zEg
<[Raiden]> полазию по ютубу, не нашел ничего.
<[Raiden]> способ поэкономить место когда 2 панели или когда одна тонкая сверху. Навеяно юнити
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0316/h_1363384607_5378170_90f670aac8.png
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-16
 * astrobeglec ненавидит виусы
<astrobeglec> *вирусы
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<iFalkorr> кто здесь?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<iFalkorr> ку здесь?
<Kyshtynbai> всё здесь.
<iFalkorr> всё тоже здесь?
<iFalkorr> как вас много уже
<Kyshtynbai> штож так снегу-то выпало. зимой такого не было. а щас нате.
<iFalkorr> кеке
<iFalkorr> сыбырЪ
<iFalkorr> вчера было +4. все потаяло и разлилось по льду. сегодня -12. все померзло в лед
<l-ectrik> У нас в Беларуси второй день сыбыръ((
<iFalkorr> у нас5 месяц сыбыр
<iFalkorr> и ниче
<l-ectrik> вчера даже транспорт не ходил
<l-ectrik> машину утром 1.5 часа откапывал
<iFalkorr> фи. у нас уже не откапаешь. средний сугроб в полтора метра высотой.
<iFalkorr> вдоль дороги сплошняком такие
<l-ectrik> а хде это "у вас"?
<iFalkorr> в "сыбырЪ" (тм)
<l-ectrik> iFalkorr: а поконкретнее? Она ж бальшая))
<iFalkorr> у Стены. в одном из замков ночного дозора
<iFalkorr> по ущущениям
<l-ectrik> iFalkorr: Я в детстве в Тюмени жил, но такого, как сча в Белке не припомню...
<Hanno4ka> утречка)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr artus baronos -> пиу пиу?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: как насчет того, чтоб ты и я устроили небольшое пиу пиу вместе?;)
<Hanno4ka> у меня ща стим обновлянется, пару минут еще, и мне тогда еще перезагрузка нужна
<CheGu> салом шаманы
<Hanno4ka> но я давно уже в шутеры не инрала, навыки растеряла малость
<iFalkorr> а я тач досмотреть должен
<iFalkorr> тут никто не задротит круглые сутки:)
<iFalkorr> ну кроме райдена, но его игра с кедами не такая уж и интересная
<Hanno4ka> а у нас программисты вообще зажравшиеся))) человек не нашел никого курсач написать, за 40$, причему всех одна отмазка - мне лень))
<iFalkorr> 40 баксов? ктож за такие деньги то пишет
<Hanno4ka> голодные студенты и пишут)
<iFalkorr> за 40? минимум 60 и это будет черезтяпошная работа
<Hanno4ka> а там нужно на джава сделать декстопное приложение)
<iFalkorr> 100 минимум
<Hanno4ka> вот ёмаё, контра под убунтой не работает все равно(
<Hanno4ka> звук есть, а так черный экран
<Hanno4ka> ладноЮ буду в винде пока
<Hanno4ka> скай, так что - пиупиу?
<brestows> у меня работает
<brestows> давайте порубимся в контру :)
<iFalkorr> дак о том и говорим
<iFalkorr> brestows: ток ты сначала зафрендись в стиме с нами
<brestows> а это как?
<Hanno4ka> )
<brestows> :)
<brestows> и в какую играть бум?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorrя посмотрела твои награды в контре... (((   я тебе и в подметки не гожусь
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: да эт мне скучно было:)
<iFalkorr> я давно оч не играл. последний раз по пьяни в общаге:)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: расскажи брестову как добавить в друзья в стиме.пусть добавляет нас
<brestows> давайте колитесь :)
<brestows> iFalkorr:  у тебя дракоша на аватарке?
<brestows> все
<brestows> прымайте
<brestows> все сча выкачаю и подключюсь к вам
<astrobeglec> фигня ваша контра
<astrobeglec> фигня ваша контра
<iFalkorr> astrobeglec: рад за тебя, ананист:) тебя так переполняет гнев на наш отдых, что ты даже не поленился два раза выказать его, чтоб тебя было заметней:)
<astrobeglec> Сорри за 2 раза. Инет глючит.
<astrobeglec> Кто нибудь играл в Global Operation?
<astrobeglec> Кстати, у кого что болит тот о том и говорит... Так что одну привычку iFalkorr мы уже знаем...
<iFalkorr> astrobeglec: твою тоже:)я ее указал в обращении. только в чем твой поинт то?:)
<teddyp1cker> санитаров на канал!
<iFalkorr> teddyp1cker: выходные же.тока пара сестер, дежурный врач и водитель на месте. тока им лень всегда
<teddyp1cker> ну ок тогда
<teddyp1cker> где то год назад за вашу дискуссию можно было в баню уйти на день минимум)
<iFalkorr> teddyp1cker: а у нас была дисскуссия?хмм... странные у тебя представления о дискуссиях
<teddyp1cker> я кстати схватил бан за то что перл - уг написал)
<astrobeglec> Откуда такое отношение к жемчужинке?
<iFalkorr> teddyp1cker: это россия. за правду всегда наказывают
<astrobeglec> iFalkorr: троллить не надоело?
<teddyp1cker> astrobeglec: да я уже не помню - мне щас как-то побоку ;)
<iFalkorr> astrobeglec: это ты называешь троллить? мне жалко твою жизнь, если у тебя все, что не согласно с тобой - троллит
<Hanno4ka> brestows а ты хто? оО
<teddyp1cker> ну типа через полгода ковырятся в своем коде как в мусоре
<teddyp1cker> хотя по правде все от рук зависит
<teddyp1cker> соблюдай конвенции
<brestows> Hanno4ka:  человек :)
<astrobeglec> Хорошо. Судя по твоему "за правду наказывают", ты считаешь, что Perl - УГ. Вот теперь обоснуй свою точку зрения.
<teddyp1cker> вот это я нормально холивар подкинул ;)
<astrobeglec> Кстати iFalkorr, поскольку я ЧСВ не страдаю, мне как-то пофиг на твое мнение (да и не только твое), но просто интересно... Есть обоснованное мнение и есть бездумная репликация чужой мысли. Мне интересно, что в твоем случае
<astrobeglec> скрывается за отношением к Perl
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<brestows> блин мы вообще будем играть или как?
<andrex> нет)
<Hanno4ka> ну видишь ли, там просто так сервер не сделаешь
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: я смотрю ты ачивок набрала уже:)
<artus> в че гамаете?
<iFalkorr> artus: а ты де был?
<artus> за мясом ходил
<artus> ща плов буду монстрячить
<andrex> к соседям)
<iFalkorr> уууу. отправь мне почтой россии:) я хоть на окаменелый плов порадуюсь
<brestows> Hanno4ka:  почему7
<iFalkorr> во. надо приготовить ченить
<astrobeglec> artus: почему монстрячить?
<teddyp1cker> плов дело непростое
<teddyp1cker> я лучше отбивные пойду сделаю ;)
<Kyshtynbai> эх тут я смотрю все кулинарят. а я тупо в бургеркинге сегодня завтракал как негр из гарлема :( .
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: не тянешь ты на негра:)доставщик китайской еды максимум:)
<Kyshtynbai> почему доставщег?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr  угу, типа я крутой спец в контре))
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: потоу что в бургер кинге
<iFalkorr> негры с гарлема в kfc курочку трескают
<Kyshtynbai> не в kfc неграм западло, кфц основал полковнег который был за рабство).
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: и что? негры историю не знают. главное - курочка жеж
<Kyshtynbai> тоже верно).
<artus> astrobeglec, потому что дунганский плов я делал только один раз, и ща буду вспоминать )
<artus> Hanno4ka, вы тама в кс чтоль режетесь?
<astrobeglec> artus: Как говорил один мой знакомый повар - главное не рецепт, а чтобы людям нравилось!
<artus> ну пока что никто не жаловался) только добавки просили ))
<Hanno4ka> artus  типа)
<astrobeglec> Вот поэтому я и не готовлю!
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> вечерко мене
<andrex> Scrimmer, ку
<astrobeglec> Scrimmer: пятница хорошо прошла?
<Hanno4ka> скай, бьют наших(
<astrobeglec> Ой, да ладно... Подколоть уже нельзя :)))
<astrobeglec> Внимание вопрос - как получить полную коллекцию заголовочных (*.h) файлов и библиотек в /usr/include ?
<artus> купить на двд полную колекцию заголовочных (*.h) файлов и библиотек в /usr/include
<astrobeglec> Шутку оценил. А если серьезно? На 10.04 библиотечные пакеты уже стали битыми...
<astrobeglec> Эх, придется до 12.04 обновлятся...
<artus> astrobeglec, чего да бред про битые пакеты в репах?
<baronos> О_о
<Kyshtynbai> а чо так богато в репах fb2 ридеров? Иногда меня ломает закачивать в читалку, хочецца с моника почитать. Есть какой-нить кошерный ридер кроме fbreader?
<artus> слушай аудио
<artus> нефиг безцельно пялитцо в мониторку)
<astrobeglec> "битые" в том плане, что по обновлениям безопасности часть пакетов "ушла" вперед, а часть нет. Поэтому рухнули такие либы как libmysqlclient которые нужны для работы с MySQL из C приложений
<astrobeglec> Kyshtynbai попробуй Okular
<artus> как могут рухнуть либы при отсутствии обнов? закусывай)
<artus> оно или обновляетцо, или нет, остальное - кривые ручки )
<astrobeglec> вот именно, что у меня была только часть либ установлена. Теперь попытался установить недостающие... И вот...
<artus> а как можно поставить чтоб не хватало каких либо либ?
<artus> научи
<astrobeglec> Легко, програмируешь например что-то одно, ставишь либы. Потом нужно дописать модуль с другой библиотекой (не пользованной ранее), ты её пытаешься обновить, а она грит "зависимости не удовлетворены"
<artus> вобщем говнокодим и все ломаем
<astrobeglec> Неа, просто MySQL до этого не требовался, вот либ и не было...
<artus> такая реальная необходисомть в liba-0.99 и liba-0.98 не канает?
<Kyshtynbai> аудиокниги не могу слушать - засыпаю).
<baronos> дак ты не медитации слушай от Даллай Ламы :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе) да я разные пробовал.
<artus> значит спать иди
<Hanno4ka> всем чмоки в этом чати )))
<l-ectrik> В убунту уведомления скайп можно показывать через Notify-OSD. А как в кубунту?
<l-ectrik> А то не клшерные уведомления
<l-ectrik> *кошерные
<baronos> так же наверно через notify-send
<Kyshtynbai> Hanno4ka: и тебе ку.
<l-ectrik> baronos: сейчас попробую
<l-ectrik> Получилось, только надо пакет libnotify-bin поставить
<Hanno4ka> кто в контру?
 * Hanno4ka пошла тренироваться убивать хотя бы ботов (((
<artus> Hanno4ka, я пыталсо к тебе подключитцо, не смог (
<sneres> приветы.rtorrent +rutorrent собрать немогу. мануал на 12.10 может кто знает работающий .третий день бьюсь ничего не получается.собирал раньше .поменял жесткий.заново никак. одни ошибки
<artus> может все потому что ты предложения точками со всех сторон экранируеш?
<sneres> зпт не работает))
<Scrimmer> а вот нет
<Kyshtynbai> гномеры, как в скайпе сделать чтобы он гномские уведомления использовал? можно конечно в настройках написать notify-send "вам сообщение, хозяин" но это как-то не так, мне кажецца.
<[Raiden]> Холопы с челобитной
<[Raiden]> Навеяло
<l-ectrik> Kyshtynbai: notify-send "%sname" "%smessage" -i skype у меня так было
<Kyshtynbai> l-ectrik: щас попробую, мерси.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642767/
<l-ectrik> Kyshtynbai: Не за что. У меня все есть. Вот только нельзя отключить стандартное уведомление "вам звонят"
<l-ectrik> поверх него будет гномовское показывать. Только так))
<Kyshtynbai> а я не юзаю скайп для звонков гыгы) только как чат-асечгу.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Привет, скажи, как кубунтовод ;-) я отключаю в настройках экрана второй монитор
<l-ectrik> а он зараза после перезагрузки все равно включается
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 монитор.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: нее, включается на видео доп-выход s-video
<[Raiden]> Но вообще вроде как логично. Чот сразу находится
<l-ectrik> так вот вообще его отключить нельзя?
<[Raiden]> когда у меня было 2 , я правда этим не пользовался. Только nvidia-settings. Поэтому ничего ответить не могу.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: спасибо, погляжу.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: А где хорг в кубунту лежит?
<l-ectrik> в X11 у меня нету...
<[Raiden]> нигде, по умолчанию нету.
<[Raiden]> лежать должен там же ,если над осоздавать
<l-ectrik> Я отключил в nvidia-setting а после перезагрузки снова включился
<[Raiden]> если нвидия, то там можно создать, на 1 из последний закладок
<[Raiden]> Ну так наверное и должно быть. Выключай кнопкой на мониторе или спроси где-то ещё.  На том же нашем форуме, в разделе про железо и в разделе про кде до кучи.
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/886-yaponiya-nachala-dobyvat-ognennyy-led.html
<[Raiden]> Я бы наверное мог знать всё про кде, если бы был тут на зарплате.
<[Raiden]> )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Сделал, отключил и сохранил в новый файл хорг
<[Raiden]> ок
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: А еще такой вопросик. Можно ли что бы на панели задач не отображались зап. приложения, которые на другом столе находятся?
<[Raiden]> можно. по пкм в настройки панели задач зайди
<[Raiden]> и если не знаешь , их две. Помимо дефолта есть ещё только с иконками.
<[Raiden]> в комплекте идут две
<[Raiden]> Я так долго юзал, сча к дефолту пришел разнообразия для.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я так уведомлялся http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/opoveschenija-gnome3-dlja-skype http://hastebin.com/jiromiqayu.py
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Показывать только с текущего раб. стола?Так? Во блин, даже не видел))
<[Raiden]> угу
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Спасибо
<[Raiden]> эффект все окна тоже где-то настраивается. Точнее на угол экрана можно повесить как все, так и с текущего стола. И ещё ест ьхоткей отображающий окна только 1 приложения.
<[Raiden]> Сам со временем найдёшь )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: мерси.
<[Raiden]> в расширенных свойствах окон можно ещё заставить любое не отображаться на таскбаре, если надо. Вспомнилось до кучи.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Это называется "Пропустить панель задач"
<bosyi> хей
<bosyi> забиваю алиас, а он после перезагрузки затираеться
<bosyi> в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> забиваеш ькуда?
<bosyi> [Raiden], например вбиваю команду  в  терминале alias c='clean'
<bosyi>  а куда нужно вбивать?
<[Raiden]> в терминале временно. Надо в .bashrc
<bosyi> спс
<[Raiden]> кстати clear
<bosyi> ну да..)
<bosyi> и еще..
<bosyi> xchat начал выделываться
<[Raiden]> я им не пользовался почти. Может и мог бы, ноя искал клиен тдоступный и в винде и остановиляс на квирке. хчат тогда под вин был платный , да и ваще он страшнее.
<bosyi> не конектиться к убунту-ру при старте (хотя должен), и если канал был открыт то после выхода из сна не делает реконнект
<[Raiden]> в настройке серверов там есть строка автовыполнения.
<[Raiden]> это ещё помню )
<bosyi> та да. там у меня через запятую прописано #ubuntu-ru и еще пару каналов
<astrobeglec> Вот тут описание женщины http://www.ya-lublu-tebya-du.ru/anketa/35.html
<bosyi> так вот конектиться ко всем кроме убунту-ру
<[Raiden]> мои соболезнования )
<[Raiden]> ещё я хочу добавить, что когда я пользовался гном2, я тоже использовал квирк.
<[Raiden]> и немного пиджин пробовал, но мне там нехватало наличия простого скриптинга для irc
<[Raiden]> получалось 2 чата в итоге
<astrobeglec> artus: Пакет libmysqlclient16-dev содержит mysql.h
<astrobeglec> libmysqlclient16-dev: Зависит: libmysqlclient-dev, но пакет не будет установлен
<astrobeglec> libmysqlclient-dev: Зависит: libmysqlclient16 (=5.1.41-3ubuntu12), но будет установлен 5.1.63-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<astrobeglec> libmysqlclient16 (=5.1.41-3ubuntu12) в репах отсутствует.
<astrobeglec> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты тут? у тебя гном с последним наутилусом? Если в папке шаблоны создать несколько, меню создать по пкм появится? или так и останется без создать )
<[Raiden]> ответь если не лень
<baronos> [Raiden] буду в лине скажу ;)
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> baronos: ) ок
<tagezi> всем привет
<sharikoff> кто нть в цисках шарит?
<sharikoff> если я залил конфиг со старой на новую циску чтоб на ней доступ по  ssh настроить надо опять ключ генерить?
<sharikoff> на новой всмысле
<teddyp1cker> я не цисковод, помочь не могу
<teddyp1cker> я там нельзя без ключа логиниться
<teddyp1cker> ну логин + пароль
<teddyp1cker> а потом сделать новый ключик добавить и как раньше заходить
<sharikoff> консольно можно
<sharikoff> мне интересен сам факт
<sharikoff> есть 2 циски одинаковых. с одной на вторую новую перелит конфиг
<sharikoff> по ссш не пускает
<sharikoff> нужно генерить ключ или косяк в acl
<teddyp1cker> ты хочешь с одним ключем на 2 железки ходить?
<sharikoff> вторая сдохла
<sharikoff> ну вобщем в теме не участвует
<teddyp1cker> я бы не парился сделал новый ключ и ходил с ним
<sharikoff> вопрос в том при переливе конфига надо этот ключ делать или нет?
<teddyp1cker> ключ отдельно от конфига лежит?
<sharikoff> командой
<sharikoff> генерится
<teddyp1cker> его можно на новую железку перенести
<teddyp1cker> ?
<sharikoff> вот и вопрос переносится ли он при перезаливке конфига
<teddyp1cker> понятия не имею
<teddyp1cker> но я бы например по scp со старой на новую перенес
<teddyp1cker> потом бы конфиг
<sharikoff> щас ты сморозил
<teddyp1cker> что не так?
<teddyp1cker> нельзя ключик как файлик перенести на новую циску?
<sharikoff> нет
<teddyp1cker> ну как и раньше написал, ничем помочь не могу - не цисковод ниразу
<sharikoff> жаль
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет)
<teddyp1cker> кто-нибудь из хрома пароли в keepassx переносил?
<teddyp1cker> я этой штукой https://github.com/alanpca/chrome2keepass пытаюсь xml вытащить
<teddyp1cker> а оно вот так вот ругается - http://i.imgur.com/YneqU23.png
<[Raiden]> самсунги на базе тизен будут уметь запускать софт от андройда и иметь ифейс тачвиз
<teddyp1cker> рубисты есть тут?
<[Raiden]> пока не завелись. Мы тут недавн опосыпали средством от рубистов
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> Green q
<sharikoff> [Green]:  ты не мог мы выслать мои причиндалы? А то отчет требуют с меня..
<teddyp1cker> а не я лох
<teddyp1cker> вернее автор скриптеца
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/CTIbNNt.png
<teddyp1cker> надо патчик сделать чтобы ~ разворачивал в user dir
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: типа руби тут не в моде?)
<[Raiden]> я ваще ниразу не встречал кодеров на этом языке. А продукты иногда попадаются
<teddyp1cker> странно щас рельсы прямо таки популярны у нас
<teddyp1cker> оу щит - http://i.imgur.com/x3NiH3i.png
<teddyp1cker> блин самому придется выдирать паролики
<teddyp1cker> или пойти за макбук и запустить балайку если есть
<artus> sharikoff, кууу же
<sharikoff> artus дароф
<teddyp1cker> http://thebigbrowser.blogspot.ru/2012/04/linux-export-chrome-passwords-to-csv.html
<artus> ты хже пропаЛ? как боец? ростеть?
<teddyp1cker> люблю хром
<sharikoff> artus: бегает уже фиг догонишь
<artus> хеее, классс
<[Raiden]> Когда вюиваешь на ресурсе парол или получаеш ьпо мылу, сразу вбивай и в кипасс
<[Raiden]> немног овручную, зато работает с любой программой где есть пароль )
<teddyp1cker> ладно хоть csv есть
<teddyp1cker> щас его в кипассовый формат надо сконвертить
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/HweU-Nc__HE?t=1m35s
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [00:07:16] [__]угу, пароли-пароли)
<[Raiden]> [00:07:29] [Raiden]угу
<[Raiden]> [00:08:02] [__]помню по радио еще ведущая сказала что компьютерщикам нравится эта песня))
<teddyp1cker> хром хранит в базе origin_url  && action_url
<teddyp1cker> скажем origin_url = http://vk.com/al_index.php
<teddyp1cker> action_url = https://login.vk.com
<teddyp1cker> вопрос - мне в скрипте какое поле дергать ?
<teddyp1cker> для импорта в keepassx
<teddyp1cker> причем есть записи с одинаковым action_url но разными origin_url
<artus> поставь ластпасс и не парься)
<teddyp1cker> он меня почему-то бесит)
<artus> хз, он кошерен)
<artus> + експортит в чего хош
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/kde-wallet-password-integratio/
<baronos> [Raiden]: наутилус нужен 3,7,91 или 3,6?
<[Raiden]> 3.6 сойдёт.  Не ниже.
<baronos> [Raiden]: надо в папку зайти, чтоб шаблоны создавать?
<baronos> нифига тут нет вообщем :D
<[Raiden]> да, в папке шаблоны просто создай test.txt и посмотри появилось ли подменю создать по пкм
<[Raiden]> а.. ок, спс
<[Raiden]> верной дорогой товарищи идут... В прочем шаблоны кроме текстовиков я почти не юзал, но и не мешали.
<baronos> аа появилось
<baronos> [Raiden]: спс, ты научил меня пользоватся этим :D
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<[Raiden]> можешь там создать шаблон скрипта сразу с шабангом и коментом и т.д.
<[Raiden]> удивительно что они это не отрезали.
<[Raiden]> /me заметил проблески разума.
<baronos> он от этого не менее упорот все ровно :)
<baronos> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s480x480/72396_427441007349117_929839509_n.jpg
<baronos> поиграл в мост вантед новый который, редкостное говнецо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> съел бобра - спас дерево (с)
<baronos> хыхы
<go8765> artus: какая потом последовательность действий с хардом? сделать ему mhdd erase и опять проверить на бэды?
<artus> не ерайз а ремап
<[Raiden]> как я лечил 4 беда, 3 серия
<go8765> artus: ремап же уже сделал. сейчас дать ему низкоуровневое форматирование
<go8765> нет разве?
<artus> нафига?
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не надо
<artus> гугли че такое ерайз и ремап, и не задавай глупых вопросов)
<go8765> ремап-это пометить бэды. эрэйс - это стереть всё.
<go8765> разве нет?
<artus> и нафига ему низкоуровневое форматирование? что по-фигупосла-ть все твои ремапы?
<artus> дооо? чемно чесно?
<[Raiden]> go8765: нет, реамп это подмена секторов.
<artus> а в моих мануала написано что ерайх это борьба с софтовыми бедами а ремап с хардварными
<[Raiden]> плохих на хорошие
<artus> пойду выкину интернет нафиг
<go8765> ну вообще, вроде, в мане мшдд писали, что если с виндом траблю то начинать нужно с эрэйс
<artus> go8765, я тащусь ка ты выборочно маны читаеш)
<go8765> вот. т.е может эрэйс меня спасёт?  м.б. бэды были софтовые? как это узнать?
<artus> извини за грубость, но, прощать двоего умственного сечения совпадает с плоскостью стола?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzYlc7spn5M
<artus> мягко выражаясь, там где не помог эрайс, лечит ремап, там где не помог ремап - на свалку
<go8765> вот.это уже прогресс. ты начинаешь фразу с "прости за грубость" )
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> я хотел сразу сказать, но чето как то сдержался )
<go8765> [Raiden] классная песня :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и фильм хороший, если не видел
<go8765> artus: я всё-равно не понял, что ты имел ввиду, но начало мне понравилось :)
<go8765> [Rsiden] а чё за фильм?
<[Raiden]> 13 этаж
<[Raiden]> А не помните в каком фильме это было. Русский фильм время революции вроде , старик японец там был , разведчик японцев. И ещё там дорога была которая от землетрясения поднялась и до неё поднимали людей и оружие
<[Raiden]> *советский
<go8765> [Raiden] да благословит тебя великий гугл http://forum.kinopoisk.ru/showthread.php?t=123810
<go8765> а как узнать бэд софтверный был или физический?
<[Raiden]> спасибо , я не мог нагуглить.
<go8765> [Raiden]    японец  землетрясение фильм советский  4 ссылка в выдаче :)
<go8765> "   японец  землетрясение фильм советский "
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю как распознать. Если отремапнулись то просто забудь
<go8765> так мне дальше этот диск юзать надо
<go8765> я так понимаю, что если erase затрёт всё - то это были софтверные бэды
<[Raiden]> наверное
<go8765> мне всё-равно его теперь форматировать надо будет
<go8765> вот и начну с низкоуровневого)
<[Raiden]> если ремап произошел, от юзай дальше
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не надо делать
<go8765> правда ещё остаётся вопрос о том почему бэкап на 10 гигов жирнее стал. но это уже чисто любопытсво)
<go8765> [Raiden] ну а как мне ево форматировать сейчас? гпартедом?
<go8765> *его
<[Raiden]> если ты помнишь шот какой давал то там наверху было 2 окна,  в левом размер диска был написан 52гб, а содержимое 57
<[Raiden]> в обном окне!
<[Raiden]> go8765: чем угодно
<go8765> щя найду в логах)
<[Raiden]> либо это ошибка в программах, либо у тебя там нтфс и сжатие данных.
<[Raiden]> или хз
<go8765> во... это уже инересней
<go8765> сжатие
<go8765> но это всё равно не объясняет всё
<go8765> [Raiden] http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/13/0315/h_1363375321_4940526_af5b9fd73d.png
<go8765> слева раздел, который я резевно копировал. справа папка резервной копии.
<[Raiden]> угу, обший объем 52.4гб, а  содержание 57.9гб
<[Raiden]> слева
<[Raiden]> и это странно
<go8765> да-да
<go8765> ели гиб в гб ещё можно перевести
<go8765> и примерно совпадёт
<[Raiden]> остаётся ещё непонятка с нижним окном , где 48гб
<[Raiden]> ))
<go8765> а du -h |tail -n1 вообще третее показал
<go8765> ну низ это какраз:
<go8765> [23:33:36] <[Raiden]> 52 десятичных гигабайта = 48.4287739 гибибайта
<[Raiden]> да, видимо это верно
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно есть сжатые папки.
<[Raiden]> другое обьяснение - глюк наутилуса или какой-то либы которую он юзает
<go8765> а почему тогда на разделе: du -h |tail -n1 44G
<[Raiden]> а гпартед можно оправданным считать
<go8765> и в папке бэкапа: du -h |tail -n1 55G
<[Raiden]> хз ))
<[Raiden]> кстати на твоём скриншоте слева 174 объёкта, а справа 173
<go8765> это нормально
<go8765> унисон меня в конце предупредил, что у одного файла бэло сильно длинное имя и он его не скопировал
<go8765> [Raiden] хорошо, хоть это совпало http://imm.io/ZBUS
<[Raiden]> go8765: это как раз удивительно что совпало. Видимо файлик был маленький
<go8765> да, там системныйкакой-то был ini кажысь
<[Raiden]> в кде это дело немного иначе показывают, в скобках байты ещё
<teddyp1cker> никто не подскажет где описание keepassx xml файлика взять?
<teddyp1cker> какие поля там и ид
<[Raiden]> ты бы уже переписал все пассы
<teddyp1cker> это не интересно
<teddyp1cker> делов то xml ку сделать
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0317/h_1363470857_5787783_9944bceb84.png
<go8765> \ты опять начал заманивать на кеды? :)
<[Raiden]> конечно...
<baronos> гы
<go8765> и почему, когда я хард просканировал командой  badblоks она нашла около 16 бэдов, причём они отличались по номерам секторов от тех, что нашло mhdd.  это были совтверные бэды?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, но если не софтовые, товозможно будущие хардварные.Эта программа по идее по несколько раз читает блоки.
<[Raiden]> возможно были проблемы
<[Raiden]> Но утверждать я не берусь. Я далёк от таких проблем.
<[Raiden]> ваще это темя для железных форумов типа ixbt и thg.ru
<[Raiden]> не для нашего канала.
 * [Raiden] np: W.A.S.P. -  Hold On To My Heart ( album: First Blood Last Cuts year: 1994 )
<[Raiden]> не туда
<go8765> зачем тебе фильм был нужен?
<[Raiden]> посмотреть\вспомнить. Мелким по тв смотрел.
<go8765> насколько опасно на аукро покпать б.у ноуты?
<[Raiden]> а они нужны? Купи лучше десктоп, большой расшриряемый , с большим экраном  и т.д. И какой-нить планшет или смарт на почитать-поиграть в дороге
<go8765> [Raiden]: приват работает?
<[Raiden]> угу
<baronos> artus: тут?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-17
<izya> приветы,ребята,помагите поставить доктора веба
<izya> на убунту
<iFalkorr> а живые есть у нас тут?
<andrex> есть
<izya> tcnm
<izya> есть
 * iFalkorr достал любимую мухобойку
<iFalkorr> проверим:)
<iFalkorr> кекеке
<izya> чо?
<iFalkorr> а что вы все не на праздновании?
<izya> у меня командировка завтра
<izya> я еще и заболел
<izya> так что не до празднования
<iFalkorr> нашел оправдание для беспорядка:)
<izya> подскажите джабер где мона пообщаться на счет убунты
<iFalkorr> хоть трусяшки зеленые сегодня напяль
<izya> вуахаха
<iFalkorr> izya: в гтолке получается общаться на счет убунты
<izya> давай потроль миня
<iFalkorr> а зачем?
<izya> да я думал ты начинаеш ужо
<iFalkorr> я не троллю, и ты не такой fabulous, чтобы я начал:)
<izya> м а подробнее
<izya> сервер там
<izya> комната
<iFalkorr> туалет там. в другой стороне от сервера
<iFalkorr> комнаты
<izya> фу какой ты
<iFalkorr> а в вашем мире не пукают и не сцут?:)
<izya> именна так,гражданин начальник
<izya> -Ъ
<iFalkorr> а потом удивляются, почему получается говнокод. если не выпускать - оно ж само выльется в мир через пальцы и компиляторы:)
<izya> хех
<izya> есь гталк для убунты ?
<iFalkorr> есть
<izya> не вреш ?
<izya> кинь ссылку
<iFalkorr> он в эмпати встроен
<izya> точняк
<izya> не обманул
<izya> (глажу по голове)
<izya> -Ъ
<iFalkorr> эй эй. сначала ужин, потом голову гладить будешь:) я не из простых
<izya> дай адрес сервера в гталке
<izya> позязя
<iFalkorr> абайдешься. пользуйся встроенными настройками. там уже забит гугловый сервер для гтолка:)
<iFalkorr> чорд. опять из головы кровь идет
<iFalkorr> снова волосы в крови:(
<iFalkorr> andrex: ты знаешь вот это странное ощущение, когда на выходных ты хочешь на работу, а на работе ты хочешь домой
<andrex> да
<iFalkorr> andrex: странно, да?
<andrex> угу, странно
<iFalkorr> andrex: а ведь всего полдень еще
<izya> ты откуда что у тебя полдень ?
<iFalkorr> сыбырЪ (тм)
<andrex> ну я с иркутска и у меня полдень))
<andrex> тмЪ
<iFalkorr> а я с алтая. и у меня тоже полдень. а ведь между нами разница в два часа
<izya> а я с Хабаровска у меня 16 17
<iFalkorr> хехе. начал качать бесперебойник:) - к моим рукам вернулись шарики:)
<iFalkorr> bosyi: босий:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: шоты там за визу? все потратил?)) ты бы лучше за комунальные услуги заплатил, а потом уже покупал че нить :D
<iFalkorr>     baronos не. не потратил:) но искушение было близко
<baronos> ахаха)
<baronos> artus: вылазь давай :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: а и посмотрю ка я лес мизераблесов
<baronos> iFalkorr: страшное название какое то))
<iFalkorr> начало уже нра. так что скачаю в хорошем качестве
<baronos> iFalkorr: а я таки райз оф зе гарденс погляжу))
<iFalkorr> вот эти вот милые 6.5 гб фильма закачаю сча бырочком
<baronos> хад
<iFalkorr> а пока хичкока посмотрю
<iFalkorr> baronos: да ладно. там сидов мало. до вечера качать буду
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Есть контакт.
<ambal> q2all)
<iFalkorr> all2q
<ambal> :)
<ambal> а можно не в тему вопрос?) с роутером проблема, но даже не знаю, куда обратиться( на форум их писал, мне не отвечаеют) а больше никто не знает)
<iFalkorr> дак выбрось его
<ambal> нет, он хороший) просто с покупкой новой материнки, на смарт он идёт, но без инета)) т.е. как-будто скорости вообще нет) на материнке езернет-адаптер гигабитный, может он как-бы всю скорость забирает с него?) вот как это узнать?)
<iFalkorr> мне кажется, или в твоих словах нет смысла, мягко говоря
<ambal> ну сорри тогда) не знаю, как по другому объяснить) в общем с включенным компом на смарте инета нет с подключённым вайфаем, а с выключенным компом - есть
<iFalkorr> тобиш роутер не раздает вафлю, если есть эзернет? а ты не пробовал настроить роутер нормально?
<ambal> он раздаёт, к вайфаю коннектится, но виджет даже погоду обновить не может, на компе инет есть
<ambal> роутер нормально настроен, прошивка последняя
<iFalkorr> поверь. в роутере может стоять какаянить незаметная галочка в сторонней опции, вроде куоса или еще чего.и вот результат
<baronos> в тех поддержку роутера пиши
<ambal> да я пишу им на форум, логи оборудования скидываю, молчат...( тп-линк..))
 * iFalkorr bitchslap baronos
<iFalkorr> baronos: не спать!
<iFalkorr> baronos: я у тя чтот спросить хотел
<iFalkorr> но не могу вспомнить, что
<baronos> iFalkorr: спрашивай :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: кстати. ты че ник сменил на такой ламерский?
<baronos> iFalkorr: это ник из времени когда я задротил в quake 3 :)
<iFalkorr> ну я и говорю ламерский. как будто ты школьник снова
<bosyi> напишите кто то что то мне. проверяю будет ли оповещать об этом thunderbird
<baronos> bosyi: не будет
<bosyi> cgc
<bosyi> спс
<bosyi> был звук
<baronos> iFalkorr: нормуль, в колде вкатывает ник такой :)
<bosyi> щелчек
<baronos> у меня дварфс не запускается((
<iFalkorr> baronos: ну если ты любишь выдавать себя за школоло, чтоб агрить соперников, что их бьет их ровесник...
<baronos> iFalkorr: каждый раз троллим школоло, это кстати забавно, они такие милашки когда злятся :D
<iFalkorr> baronos: дык троллить их как взрослый человек с работой интересней, чем как школьник, у которого есть свободное время задротить
<baronos> iFalkorr: моего инета хватает только в колду играть, и то видел бы ты процесс подключения + скайп :D
<baronos> iFalkorr: ты чемпионс оф регнум установил?
<iFalkorr> чагоооо?
<baronos> iFalkorr: в стиме ммошка champions of regnum
<baronos> iFalkorr: ага, добрый мульт хранители :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: ну няйс жеж
<iFalkorr> а кто в детстве в игру hercules играл?
<baronos> вообще не понял как должен дварфс запускаться, толи ему надо моно, толи ему надо вайн. толи вообше балалайка
<iFalkorr> baronos: ты там хранителей досматривай:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: у меня уже сумерки сага 2 идет :D
<iFalkorr> оО
 * iFalkorr побрызгал святой водой izya
 * iFalkorr побрызгал святой водой baronos
<iFalkorr> baronos: тебе что, на камни посмотреть захотелось?
<baronos> iFalkorr: для галочки надо :)
<iFalkorr> ну я ж не смотрю такие длягалочки
<baronos> эмм, ну мыже разные люди. я вот все нид фор спид скачиваю, чтоб пройти для галочки :)
<iFalkorr> фе. ты его так и не прошел?
<baronos> шифт 2 нужно пройти, потом нфс ран и самый мерзкий мост вантед 2012
<baronos> и хочу нфс порш заного пройти)
<iFalkorr> поставь тупо мост вонтед классический и погоняй
<iFalkorr> оооо. даже не напоминай:)стока великолепных воспоминаний:)единственная труЪ-нфс в истории
<iFalkorr> одна модель повреждений чего стоит
<iFalkorr> реальные гонки, а не аркада
<baronos> я же не просто погонять, а пройти игры)) скачал космических рейнджеров hd, тоже хочу пройти)
<iFalkorr> куплю ноут - поставлю себе всех ассасинс кридов погонять:)
<iFalkorr> пройду с ачивками:)
<baronos> хыхы, и дибло 3 дам погоняьт)
<iFalkorr> всегот 1.2к стоит ассасины, если со скидкой взять
<baronos> блин батлфилд3 300р а денех нет((
<iFalkorr> baronos: я ж те говорю. там убойные скидочки:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: http://yuplay.ru/story.php?title=Assassins-Creed-3-Standard-Edition
<baronos> тут смотрле?
<iFalkorr> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18713/?snr=1_5_9__403
<iFalkorr> вот тут смотрел?
<baronos> блин герои 6 400р((
<iFalkorr> фе. отстой шестые
<iFalkorr> я себе за 200р всех пятых купил+дарк мессаю
<Kyshtynbai> я прочитал: "герои - 6400р" и офигел).
<iFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ну а что:) это в белорусских рублях
<baronos> iFalkorr: комедия про вампиров магов и оборотней просто чудо :D
<iFalkorr> baronos: м?
<baronos> iFalkorr: сумерки :D
<iFalkorr> а там были маги?
<baronos> iFalkorr: тут 18 вампиров приехали, и один даже стихиями управляет, одна электричеством бьёт, а главная героиня вообще щит, она мега чумовая защитница дебафить будет :D
<iFalkorr> пнятно. автор включил режим чит кодов
<iFalkorr> а я мульт hercules смотрю:)
<baronos> ага, а девочка, что родилась дак вообще жесть. она летает и она смертная - вообщем оня лютый маг воздуха :)
<baronos> хехе)
<iFalkorr> надо б еще игру под дройд найти, но ее не выпускали, я думаю
<iFalkorr> мож эмулятор найти
<baronos> iFalkorr: афроамериканка маг из амазонки мне больше всех понравилась :D
<Kyshtynbai> а кто на 12.10, какая там сейчас версия йунити?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: убогая :)
<Kyshtynbai> ответ верный наполовину)
<Kyshtynbai> 6я там
<Kyshtynbai> А вот скожите, когда в /etc/ssh/ssh_config делаешь изменения, что-то рестартовать надо?
<baronos> iFalkorr: playing for keeps смотрел?
<iFalkorr> ytf
<iFalkorr> неа
<baronos> начал смотреть, ну вроде ничо так :)
<iFalkorr> ну вот:) теперь 6гб мизераблов мона посмотреть:)после геркулеса:)
<Kyshtynbai> Скажем, стоит на клиенте ServerAliveInterval 15, пакеты какого размера посылает клиент и как бы их отсмотреть на сервере tcpdump'ом? Может кто знает?
<[Raiden]> вышло новое пф ядро включая пакеты для убунты. Это мой комент, а линк на пакеты в новости
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/8966130?cid=8966840
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ты с tcpdump знаком?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: хотел уже спрашивать, мол а зачем нам твой коммент. но он оказался, на удивление, полезным
<l-ectrik> Привет всем
<l-ectrik> Как можно в Kontact заметки  синхронизировать между компами?
<l-ectrik> Мож в каком облаке?
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт по твоей части
<[Raiden]> Не совсем по моей. Я знаю только то что использую и мой почтовик и контакты - это thunderbird
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: напиши на форум в раздел про кде
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты изменяешь кедоприложению с гтк приложением? вах:) какой поворот сюжета
<l-ectrik> )))
<l-ectrik> Я в этом контакте Гугловские календарь и контакты прикрутил, а вот как заметки еще сделать...\
<[Raiden]> Я не изменяю. У нас брачный контрак позволяющий гулять налево. Всё по чесноку.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: А хотя бы где находится в дом. папке папка контакта этого?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: Я им не пользуюсь , не знаю
<[Raiden]> Смотри какое расширение мне попалось... Вроде работает
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/kde-wallet-password-integratio/
<[Raiden]> для фф
<[Raiden]> гтк на самом деле проблема, хорошо хот ьесть оксиген фор гтк и кутикурве которое может похоже на много тем. Я надеюсь что авторы гтк научатся когда-нибудь перенимат ьвид из кде или прекратят своё существование как разработчики.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> продукты мазилы кстати используют тулкит wxwidgets , проблема в том что в линуксе он написан на гтк.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642821
<iFalkorr> если гтк начнет копировать кде - в линуксе не останется приятно выглядищих тулкитов. все станет таким говном, как и куте
<iFalkorr> так что слава богу, что они не копируют
<[Raiden]> Если оно начнёт копировать кде, в линуксе наконец будет приличный единообразынй вид в любом де и с любым набором софта
<iFalkorr> ага. отвратительно и тошнотворно выглядящий. прям как кеды
<iFalkorr> зачем линуксу говно, пусть и екдинообразное?
<iFalkorr> уж лучше чтоб чтото нормальное было. авось и кеды научатся в конце концов
<[Raiden]> но все мы знаем что эого не произойдёт. По этому при случае я всегда заменяю гтк софт, если есть аналоги. Например я уже месяца 4 как стал использоввать кутим вместо пиджина )
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> кеды написаны на нормальном тулките, который сам умеет подстраиваться, а если не получается то можно вручную выбрать тему гтк+
<[Raiden]> Я всего-лишь хочу ответного шага от разработчиков гтк
<iFalkorr> а зачем им подстраиваться под чтото ужасно выглядящее?
<iFalkorr> человек может подстраиваться под обизяну и кидаться какашками. но это не значит, что он должен
<[Raiden]> ужасно-неужасно - это объективно. По мне так дефолтынй оксиген первая дефолтаня тема которую реально не стыдно использовать.
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты либо туп, либо опечатался в слове "субъективно", так как ужасно-неужасно - это субъективное понятие. и я думаю, что в данном случае было второе
<iFalkorr> я прав?
<[Raiden]> А ты как всегда переходишь на личности когда сказать нечего. Я буквально минут 15 вытащил тебя из игнора. А теперь сую обратно :)
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]:то есть ты и правда считал оъективным понятием? оужас
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: з.ы. переход на личности был бы, если бы я сказал, что я был уверен в первом варианте.
<iFalkorr> но я оказался не прав со вторым, к сожалению
<[Raiden]> во, окно статуса засветилось, чего-то пишет )  Успехов ему.
<[Raiden]> Конечно я опечатался, у меня это часто бывает. Кстати я юдумаю юнити, и вообще все проблемы убунты исключительно из-за ставки на гтк\гном. На кедах живётся более спокойно, без всяких форков и бредовых идей по завоеванию рынка какими-то копиями
<[Raiden]> макос.
<[Raiden]> так, всё, я афк.
<iFalkorr> baronos: Русская часть MW2 на 3/4 состоит из игроков с никами: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Captain Price, Ghost, Sniper. Остальные игроки старше 15 лет
<Kyshtynbai> Вы рубитесь в мехвариорр 2? ду вонт!
<Kyshtynbai> хотя врядле. это видимо модырн варфейр :(.
 * Kyshtynbai идёт за хлебом.
<iFalkorr> baronos: ты.игроман. как думаш, l4d2 взять с 75% скидкой или потом как нить?
<iFalkorr> о.а я как то и пропустил в тишине, что у нас теперь можно 0.2 промилле в крови
<baronos> iFalkorr у меня есть л4д2 играем изредка с ребятами, но я жду порт на линукс ))
<baronos> iFalkorr я покупал тоже л4д2 со скидкой, но небольшой за 399р с я.деньги.
<iFalkorr> baronos: ну тут за 174 обе версии сразу
<iFalkorr> и вот я колеблюсь. сейчас он не нужен, а потом еще ждать эту оказию
<baronos> хехе, понимаю, я как то раз тоже выйграл денег в ставках и хотел все купить, разрывался от одной к другой игре :D
<baronos> iFalkorr первая лефты, ну хз, имхо не нужна.
<iFalkorr> baronos: ну тока вторая за 124. писят рублей, епта
<baronos> хыхы, ну две разумней это понятно. но лучше че нить стоющее. или за комунальные услуги или пожрать купить :)
<baronos> или копи на бук новый, а то вдруг как нить 176 рублей небудет хватать ;)
<baronos> ппц нынче установки\распаковки игр, уже два часа жду нфс ран :(
<baronos> iFalkorr купил таки :)
<baronos> и нероев тоже)
<baronos> г*
<iFalkorr> baronos: у меня было 300 рублей свободных в этом меяце:)либо на всякую junk food, либо на развлечения:)
<baronos> iFalkorr молодец :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: теперь надо буит сыграть в л4д
<baronos> iFalkorr у меня иногда выкидывает из неё, если тоже будет, то мануалы поищи, там че то надо будет удалять из кэша вроде.
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-03-17/Pchelki-Pri-pokupke-Alyaski-SSHA
<[Raiden]> конкуренты начинают завидовать самсунгу http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642842
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Попробуй ходить за хлебом мимо турников. У меня так получилось дойти с 3 раз рывками до 15 чистых )
 * astrobeglec ржет над женой
<astrobeglec> Мотива отказа на предложение поработать на станции Восток: там козам есть нечего... :)
<[Raiden]> Ричарду Столлману исполнилось 60 лет
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: турники? Зимой? Нет пути :) .
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> у природы нет плохой погоды. Рукам правда холодно, я перчатки зимой таскал , а окгда около 0 нормально и так.
<artus> Scrimmer, в 5е симсити гамал ?
<Scrimmer> artus: не
<baronos> artus на градостроительную должность метишь? решил по-тренироваться в симсити? :)
<artus> )))
<teddyp1cker> слякоть просто ппц какая
<teddyp1cker> ехал домой в маршрутке
<teddyp1cker> на остановке дверь нахер отвалилась
<teddyp1cker> буквально
<teddyp1cker> петли треснули и она упала)
<artus> @kban teddyp1cker 60 ужас то какой
<[Raiden]> она сошла
<teddyp1cker> кстати если кому надо - накидал простейший скриптец для экспорта паролей из хрома в keepassx - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622995/
<teddyp1cker> специально для Raiden на руби
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вы знали что ест ькоманда xrestop , мне до сего момента не попадалась
<teddyp1cker> надо глянуть если ли api доступ для паролей в chrome экстеншинах
<teddyp1cker> бридж для kwallet смутить
<[Raiden]> поищи расширение. Я для фф хотел и легко нашел
<teddyp1cker> я не нашел - потому придется повелосипедить если есть доступ
<tagezi> мож кто знает? есть чтонить похожее типа http://prezi.com/ только офлайн и под линух?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36418
<artus> [Raiden],  Космические рейнджеры HD: Революция  не гамал еще ?
<[Raiden]> успел скачать, не не играл и пока не знаю когда.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: неплохо бы придумать как обозвать такой тип программ
<[Raiden]> валлпапер забавный, я даже испугался http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OPSW6TBhgc
<artus> ну в вайне вроде как работает замечательно
<[Raiden]> обязательно поиграю. Только не знаю когда.
<baronos> artus: ты рейнжеров тоже скачал?))
<[Raiden]> артус негодяй, хам и дебианщик. Н ов играх понимает толк.
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> artus: у тебя дварфс запускается?
<baronos> artus: я квест даже выполнил в регнум))
<baronos> но она упоротая и на вов похожа
<artus> baronos, гамаю в рейнджеров )
<[Raiden]> artus: под вайном ставил или с винды?
<[Raiden]> у меня репак какойто, что-то установщик слетает
<[Raiden]> наверное купил в стиме )
<baronos> artus: завтра думаю тоже буду играть))
<[Raiden]> хыхы http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0318/h_1363556110_1032831_ed1fe74348.png
<[Raiden]> музон как в последних рейнджерах .потом мелодия меняется, но стиль примерно тот же. В общем заставка ок )
<artus> [Raiden], вайн . летает )
<[Raiden]> я смог запустить другой вариант .не зря скачал два.
<baronos> хыхы)
<artus> [Raiden], Space Rangers HD: A War Apart / Космические рейнджеры HD: Революция (2013) Русская версия зоветцо
<[Raiden]> ок, н овроде и моя сработала , будем играть ))
<[Raiden]> стой. А ты за людей играеш ьили как и торговец по умолч или кто?
<baronos> работорговля и пиратство :D
<artus> феянин воин , розовый такой
<artus> уже фулл топ обвес и около 300К в запасе денех на торговле заделано )
<Kyshtynbai> Где купили? В стиме чото нет
<Kyshtynbai> Если уж идёт под вайном.
<artus> про обвес - аля 21 щит блокирует, 26 дроид лечит , и тд и тп )))
<artus> Kyshtynbai, да под вайном вообще сказка )
<Scrimmer> artus: я как тру посан
<Scrimmer> рублюсь в 3их симов
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<artus> [Raiden], пленетарные бо тож работают
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> artus: вайн какой версии?
<[Raiden]> у меня пошло под 1.5х с ппа вайна
<baronos> e;t cnfdk.
<baronos> уже ставлю)))
<_d4vid> ну как вам ? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8969873.png
<artus> 1.5.2 кажись
<baronos> а мне small mode больше по душе
<[Raiden]> а блин, моя версия на земной миссии вылетела )
<[Raiden]> оно может и к лучшему, а то ночь уже
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-10
<hanno4ka> всем доброго весеннего денька )))
<Leagnus> и вам по тому же месту
<UNIm95> Привет всем.
<UNIm95> вопрос: кто-нибудь пробывал 14.04 с драйвером от ати 13.1?
<hanno4ka> от жеж, наспамили так, что придется весь вечер логи перечитывать )))
<[Raiden]> отличная новость http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/10261528
<rekcuFniarB> Первый комментарий мой :D
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Народ. есть тут кто модерирует сайт ubuntu.ru?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-11
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> всем, доброе утро )
<tagezi> всё, самое главное в убунту сделали
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/download-ubuntu-1404-community.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: нескушные обои (с)
<hanno4ka> Хаюшки
<hanno4ka> я помню. была у меня коллекция обоин со всех убунту. которые стояли
<tagezi> hanno4ka: и как, не скучно было? )
<hanno4ka> нет, а почему должно быть скучно?
<tagezi> а нафига вообще обои нужны?
<SergeyIT> дошел ( - http://itmages.ru/image/view/1546456/dd6458c4
<tagezi> так скучно было кататься? )
<SergeyIT> кататься - хорошо ). Возвращаться - грустно
<hanno4ka> ну так обоинки видны на логин скрине и на лок скрине
<SergeyIT> обоинки не нужны
<tagezi> может у женщин компьютерная агорафобия? )
<hanno4ka> чего?
<tagezi> боязнь свободных пространств
<hanno4ka> а хз короче
<hanno4ka> хотя у меня на винде как-то был прикол - не обои, а просто чёрная заливка. и ещё панелька пряталась (и была она сбоку, а не снизу)
<[Raiden]> В винде в отличие от юнити панель переносится в любую сторону. Хоть сверху.
<[Raiden]> такие дела
<[Raiden]> и прячется если хочется.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. а причем тут агорафобия?
<[Raiden]> Это боязнь хорошо написанных гуи?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> hanno4ka: у меня жена обои меняет каждую неделю.. я не понимаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, это боязнь открытого пространства и дверных проёмов =)
<[Raiden]> )
<hanno4ka> ну я не до такой степени часто меняю
<tagezi> hanno4ka: раз в 8 дней? )
<hanno4ka> обычно нахожу из дефолтных что-нить подходящее по цветовой схеме, чтобы глаза не резало - и все
<[Raiden]> Я бывает и часто меняю и сам создаю.
<andrex> бугага, all
<hanno4ka> ингода только могу поставить обоину игрушки, которую прохожу
<andrex> ЖВ
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> andrex: сдобрым утром )
<andrex> хм...
 * andrex посмотрел вокно, увидел темень
<tagezi> вов, ставать пора )
<hanno4ka> кстати, могу похвататья. я сейчас 2 халф-лайв прохожу. так у меня есть ачивка за прохождение рейвенхольма с одной только графипушкой)))
<tagezi> я ничиго не понял
<tagezi> это было на белоруском? )
<hanno4ka> это было на геймерском. тут же много у кого стим есть?
<hanno4ka> а поскольку это канал про убунту, то добавлю, что играю на ней самой с нвидией)
<[Raiden]> Моя модификация 1 валлпапера которому примерно 12 лет уже. Ресайз, гамма другая и шумы убрал немного.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0311/h_1394543181_9584360_a659a8032b.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> никто не видел как на Raspberry Pi  собрать навароченую автомагнетолу? )
<tagezi> чото меня моя вымораживать начинает
<hanno4ka> я где-то видела на пи микроволновку, а вот магнитолу не видела
<[Raiden]> На основе андройда есть масса готовых решений.
<[Raiden]> для машин
<tagezi> чото я не видел на малине таких решений
<tagezi> кто-то пытался собрать IPTV
<[Raiden]> http://www.androidcaraudio.ru/
<[Raiden]> Это не реклама, а первый линк из гугла
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и где ты там нашёл хоть слово про ресбериПи
<tagezi> ? или ты просто так линки кидашь на магнитолы под 40 тысяч?
<[Raiden]> Я там видел магнитолы. А разберипи не нужен.
<tagezi> это тебе не нужно.. а мне ненужно китайское говно от 25 до 70 тысяч
<[Raiden]> Ну, чуть дороже флагманског осмартфона )
<tagezi> ресбериПи стоит 2500 + тысяч 5 пойдёт на дополнительную оснастку.. но там будет нормальная система с нормальной работой, а не весно глючащее нечно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне родители подарили нетвокпроигрователь.. тысяч 15 стоит.. я задолбался с ним сражаться.. из всего перечисленного играет 2 радио и музыку с флешки и то не все форматы
<andrex> нифига я брал за 2 без чирика а ща 2 с плоловой 3 стоит
<tagezi> что брал?
<tagezi> магнитолу мы в прошлом году смотрель для нашей машинки, она 27 самая дешевая стоила.. и я бы не сказал что она мегонавороченая была
<andrex> http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i166307/mikrokompyuter-raspberry-pi-model-b-512-mb.html вот это тока с 8ю гиговой флешко
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это стоить будет дороже.
<UNIm95> Так как в канале оживились. кто-нибудь из присутствующих модерирует ubuntu.ru?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что тебе брали родители. Готовые проигрыватели с андройдом играют массу всего и расширяются большим набором софта.
<andrex> UNIm95: а что тама?
<andrex> модеров тут нету с бунты ру
<andrex> с форума которые
<tagezi> ну так нужно просто агафонычу написать
<andrex> есть тока те кто модерирует ирц ветку
<UNIm95> andrex: просто с раздела сообщество пропала ссылка на ирк канал
<andrex> а дык давно убрали
<andrex> напиши агафонычу может вернут
<[Raiden]> до кучи распберипи - это 100% китай. Просто китай бывает разный. Нельзя ориентироваться только по слову китай.
<andrex> tagezi: а где ты тама правил страницу с ирц?
<UNIm95> я не про forum.ubuntu.ru  а про http://team.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc
<andrex> в team.ubuntu.ru гдето чтоли
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<UNIm95> Да там на главной только ссылки на операторов
<tagezi> вот отсюда вход
<tagezi> ну да.. так и было
<tagezi> мне нельзя поправить там.. у меня прав нет
<tagezi> вроде
<tagezi> да там вообще беспорядок полный.. 2 сайта вместе до сихпор живут.. у маламута видаль рук ваще не хватает следить
<andrex> дак вроде любой может вики править
<andrex> а это посути тоже вики
<tagezi> ну не все страницы
<tagezi> помнишь правила irc сколько бились? )
<andrex> в какой че нада поправить а то чет я потерялсо)
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> вот тут ссылку на irc нужно дать
<tagezi> в сервисы и социальные сети ссылку поставить
<andrex> хм я могу
<andrex> странно
<UNIm95> лол
<UNIm95> сделай
<tagezi> хотя я не понимаю зачем.. народ у нас всёравно нифига не витает
<tagezi> ч*
<UNIm95> tagezi:  раньше 46 человек ночью было. днем около 150
<andrex> хм ссылку на ирц какую?
<UNIm95> + на старом сайте была офигенная инструкция со скриншотами для настройки пиджина
<andrex> тама тавсе идет на ресурсы типа вк итд
<UNIm95> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc
<UNIm95> думаю подойдет лучше всего
<UNIm95> кстати парни как вы получили права на редакцию страницы?
<andrex> готово
<andrex> да я ниполучал просто есть фз как
<andrex> просто вики редактировал иногда, ну и в сообществе бубунты состою
<tagezi> там регишься и получаешь
<andrex> какой страницы?
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> ну не всех )
<tagezi> общую вики править можно точно.. я же писал этот текст http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/irc
<tagezi> а правила поменять не согу
<tagezi> могу*
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты говорил что 2 сайта живут. доступ к старому еще есть?
<tagezi> он местами гдето выскакивает.. просто переезд был долгий и маламут делал всё не спеша
<tagezi> я не слежу за
<tagezi> этим
<UNIm95> А черт.
<UNIm95> я вроде и сам могу
<andrex> вот взял и нас потревожил зря...
 * andrex золь очень золь
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/TCVMTI обновление дров для старых видиокарт от нвидиа
<[Raiden]> Хорошая новость
<[Raiden]> Хоть их и ругает Линус.
<only_you> интел наше все
<[Raiden]> Каждому своё
<[Raiden]> По мне так, если ест ьвозможность поменять интел на нвидию, то есть смыл это сделать
<[Raiden]> Ну, по крайней мере на десктопе.
<tagezi> интел нельзя поменять
<tagezi> к интелу можно только добывить =)
<tagezi> и получить всеобщий геморой с двумя картами =)
<only_you> на high-end разве если
<only_you> а на лов или мидл нету смісла интел менять
<only_you> *лоу
<tagezi> ну, смотря для чего.. на интеле фпс выше 45 вообще не возможно помоему поднять
<[Raiden]> Что-то мне кажется, что на любую дороже 2т.р. - есть. Но могу ошибаться.
<kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> О.
<only_you> hd 4000 tf2 60 fps
<tagezi> да какая разница 45-60.. самая слабая нвилиа позволяет врайоне тысячи держать его
<tagezi> правда это нужно только игроманам )
<tagezi> видяха от интела расчитана на офис + серфинг инета и ничего более
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39287
<tagezi> радуйтесь убиватели времени почем зря )
<only_you> http://techorange.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpg
<tagezi> хром перепиливают под ауро http://www.muktware.com/2014/03/google-replace-gtk-aura-chrome/22735
<tagezi> походу, досвидания, ГТК+
<only_you> жаль, что не та Qt
<[Raiden]> через терни к qt
<only_you> Moving to Qt might have been a desired solution as more and more  projects are moving to Qt and it’s kind of becoming a standard in many  industries like automotive.
<tagezi> плохо когда нет альтернатив, так что надеюсь они никогда кути и не будут расматривать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-12
<hanno4ka> доброго времени суток всем
<tagezi> hanno4ka: доброе? это когда 2 часа как позавтракал и ещё 3 часа до обеда, а жрать хочеться сейчас? )
<tagezi> о, да.. утра всем, добра и мира )
<hanno4ka> а что, тебе никак нельзя выбежать в магаз купить печеькт к чаю?
<snql> это чито за работа что пиченьки в соцпакет не входят
<snql> судиться срочно
<SergeyIT> snql, таких работ много (
<hanno4ka> у меня вот печеньки не входят, зато всегда есть доза кофеина ))
<hanno4ka> кстати, я так пняла, что в убунте нечто намудрили с раскладками клавиатуры. теперь что-то нету 3 уровня со всякими типографическими символами (
<hanno4ka> да и в идее хоткеи перестали работать, если активирована русская раскладка( помню, такое меня сильно бесило в ms visual studio
<hanno4ka> вопрос - можно ли сделать так, чтобы весь интернет работал по вайфаю, а впн подключался по инету через провод? убунту 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> роуты верно написать
<hanno4ka> а можно поподробнее? а то я в этой теме вообще не понимаю
<hanno4ka> или хотя бы подскажите, как правильно составить запрос для гугла
<tagezi> java пишем сетевые приложения? )
<tagezi> а, она отвалилась )
<tagezi> UNIm95: где твои 150 тысяч человек днём.. день скоро кончится =)
<andrex> жаба память сьела :D
<UNIm95> tagezi:  я про 150 человек писал
<UNIm95> а не 150 000
<tagezi> не важно.. их всёравно 38, включая ботов )
<tagezi> 40 )
<SergeyIT> 150 никогда не видел (
<UNIm95> надо подождать. я не с первого раза ирку нашел и понял что это.
<UNIm95> нуу вот уже 41=)
<tagezi> может просто купим у яндекса банер? )
<UNIm95> в смысле? я в инет рекламе 0
<tagezi> ну тагда проехали
<tagezi> я нашул нам спонсара
<tagezi> НЦПР (Национальный Центр Поддержки и Разработки) предоставляет два из трех уровней поддержки корпоративных клиентов, развивает сообщество Ubuntu в России и продвигает операционую систему по всей стране. - See more at: http://ubuntu.ncpr.su/pages/page_index.php#sthash.yu7kjZ6t.dpuf
<andrex> зайди на сайт нашь
<andrex> ты гдето в прошлом живеш)
<andrex> вобщем они или мы их нашли уже давно
<UNIm95>  andrex:  ты мне?
<andrex> я тагелям
<andrex> з
<tagezi> эм.. чото я кроме надписи на сайте ничего от них не вижу
<andrex> ну дык если бы не поддерживали то и небыло бы их тама
<tagezi> сайт как делал маламут, так и делает.. вики как наполняли быдлоблогеры для раскрутки своих говноблогов так и заполняют
<andrex> а я тока правлю, ни одной статьи своей ненафигачил в вики, это все лень такая лень
<tagezi> место для сайта предоставляет бестхостинг
 * andrex быдло блогер - неудачник
<tagezi> http://www.ncsd.su/products/ubuntu#faq
<tagezi> ни слово про наш сайт..
<andrex>  askubuntu.com. Это официальный бесплатный сервис
<andrex> xD
<andrex> интересно в каком месте он тама офицальный
<tagezi> да они ваще игнорят русское сообщество, потому что бояться что если будет русская бесплатная поддержка, то они просто не осилят бизнес
<tagezi> странно что они во всеуслышание говорят о бесплатности убунты )
<UNIm95> tagezi: им нужна замануха.
<UNIm95> вот и сделали такую.
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/03/12/nuts/
<tagezi> паразиты короче.. мы раскручиваем тут дистрибутив, а они даже пальцем не пошивелят нам помочь
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], если бы сотрудник каноникал исправил 150 багов за минуту - это было бы круто
<[Raiden]> за минуту столько можно только создать )
<SergeyIT> можно и больше )
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> во, тагези создал - его и выкинуло
<tagezi> чото у меня рабочий стол грузиться через раз (
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/54wqr
<tagezi> и самое главное что в открывающихся окнах только рамка, без кнопок и полей.. хотя реакция элементов присутствует
<SergeyIT> так кде же! )
<tagezi> дане.. я думаю видиокарта.. кстати это началось после очердного обновления ядра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: компиз есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже не отловлю у себя в чем причина
<tagezi> да вроде нет.. квин жеж.. или я чо путаю сново?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя система какая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04. radeon, lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дрова открытые
<tagezi> а у меня 14.04 интел кде
<tagezi> я думаю у нас разные проблемы )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче, иногда при входе нет рамок окна. эмеральд. либо запустить его либо выход-вход
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нигде в логах проблему не нашел. может искал не там
<ArtemZ> хочу "взломанную" версию своего ПО выложить на рутрекере и прочих торрентах, а когда большое кол-во людей начнёт использовать - внезапно начать требовать приобрести лицензию. я всё правильно делаю?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> я вот думаю linux продавать начать
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.13.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.14-rc6.
<[Raiden]> ArtemZ: Твоя программа должна быть довольно уникальной, что бы это работало.
<[Raiden]> мне думается
<ArtemZ> [Raiden]: ну нормальных биллингов для хостинг провайдеров не так много и начав работать с одним сложно на другой перейти
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> юизнесмен, хочеш баньку потопить?
<andrex> б
<andrex> хм откуда к нам новые боты приперлись?
<ArtemZ> andrex: хочу в другую страну свалить
<andrex> хм а чем тама лучше то?
<ArtemZ> andrex: ну покушать получше можно, на улицах спокойно, цены смешные, особенно на недвижимость, если заказать что-то с амазона - приходит через 3 дня, если больше 150$ - таможня сама прилепит счёт со сборами который можно оплатить на их сайте картой, дорогие хор
<ArtemZ> *дороги
<SergeyIT> хорошо там, где нас нет
<[Raiden]> Да, технику там конечно лучше покупать. Я недавн опокупал радио. За границей я мог бы купить модель получше за ту же цену.
<hanno4ka> ArtemZ, ?????? ??? ?????? ? ?? ??????
<[Raiden]> Только мне кажется далеко не всем там хватает денег. Не зря же они все в кредитах.
<andrex> hanno4ka: !!!!! !!! !!!!!! ! !! !!!!!!!!!
<ArtemZ> SergeyIT: отчасти правда, я 3 года жил в китае и всё думал что дома то получш многое будет
<hanno4ka> да так, просто тут забыли про волшебную цифру 255
<[Raiden]> Набирают кредиты, пьют антидепрессанты, а потом выясняется что в воде их такое содержание что они влияют на рыбу и детей.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ArtemZ: вали в грецию :D
<ArtemZ> [Raiden]: кредиты набирают потому что выгодно. в рф невыгодно кредит брать
<ArtemZ> andrex: нас туда не пущщают. да и дорого там
<[Raiden]> В греции всё дороговато. Сестра ездила отдыхать пару раз.
<[Raiden]> и цены в еврах...
<ArtemZ> я трактор на сербию нацелил
<andrex> ну дык у них экономика тока за счет туризма и живет, ну и кредитов с много нульными цыфрами
<[Raiden]> Я не люблю быть должен. Мне никогда не понять выгодность кредитов )
<hanno4ka> у меня есть мега предложение - давайте крым перейдет к беларуси. ))))
<[Raiden]> Крепкий сон и ощущение что не должен никому - важнее
<[Raiden]> hanno4ka: ))
<andrex> давайте вся хохляндия перейдет к чеченам
<[Raiden]> Там наверное сразу порядок будет. И все радикалы будут сидеть ниже травы.
<ArtemZ> [Raiden]: ну если у тебя стабильный доход и ты точно знаешь, что сможешь выплачивать по кредиту - лучше спать в собственном новом доме, за который ты будешь выплачивать 2-5% годовых определённое время, чем, например, платить за аренду квартиры в РФ дикие деньг
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть
<andrex> у нас сбер 19 процентов берет, и рит выгодноже, еще с такой самодовольной интонацией)
<ArtemZ> на аренду квартиры уйдёт как минимум 240000 руб в год
<[Raiden]> hanno4ka: http://fotki.yandex.ru/calendar/users/y098765/view/696779/
<[Raiden]> Сложно представить как Хрущев мог отдать такую красоту.
<[Raiden]> )
<hanno4ka> !255 > ArtemZ
<ubuntuhelp> ArtemZ, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> опять про политику? (
<andrex> да мега политиканы собрались :D
<andrex> SergeyIT: у тя как жизнь то? чет ечальный последне время часто...
<andrex> п*
<hanno4ka> чёт ArtemZ завис, что ли?
<andrex> я его выкинул с каналки
<andrex> чтоб непакостил)
<hanno4ka> andrex, зачем же так строго?
<andrex> ты пошто гад вернулсо
<andrex> hanno4ka: да шуткую я шуткую
<ArtemZ> andrex: клиент сменил, говорили тот недостаточно православный
<andrex> weechat -  самый православный клиент C andrex
 * [Raiden] покосился на kvirc
<hanno4ka> у меня xchat, это плохо?
<andrex> фифифи
<andrex> да не норм, тама эту багу поправили, правда пришлось их носом ткнуть
<hanno4ka> ммм... а есть же ещё консольный, не помню что за он
<ArtemZ> erc тоже будет консольным, если емакс без гуи запускать
<andrex> irssi вичат хчат собраный без гуя
<[Raiden]> всётаки это разные программы и функционально
<[Raiden]> Например кодировка для каждого канала ест ьв вичате и квирке, а в хчате - нет
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<andrex> ну мона пускануть с указанием кодировки
<andrex> правда это уже костыль
<[Raiden]> в общем вичат это не хчат без гуи - я это хотел сказать
<andrex> ну хчат может без гуи работать а я вот че имел ввиду
<andrex> а так да разные
<[Raiden]> В некоторых сми говорят что у них ничего такого нет и москальские сми врут http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4WMU0rQqkc
 * [Raiden] пошел самобичеваться за офтоп.
<andrex> да не утруждайсо
<andrex> всеравно попадешь ко мне в ад
<andrex> а я пошел в че нить поиграю...
<andrex> [Raiden]: мочи всех если че)
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> фуф наконец то сделал автоджойн в ерц
 * hanno4ka думает, как расшевелить канал
<ArtemZ> а зачем его шевелить? не раскачивайте лодку!
<andrex> нешевели канал, интернет сломаеш
<ArtemZ> ерц вообще в снг не популярно. все в жабире сидят
<ArtemZ> *ирц
<hanno4ka> ага, я своих джунов както заставила погуглить "что такое ирка", а то на меня удивленными глазами смотрели после фразы "меня в ирке забанили"
<hanno4ka> возвращаясь к теме сисек - как заставить весь инет работать по вайфаю, а впнку подключаться по проводному интерфейсу?
<ArtemZ> роуты как то настроить
<ArtemZ> hanno4ka: https://forums.openvpn.net/topic10922.html#p24023
<ArtemZ> лол оказывается существует irc.icq.com
<hanno4ka> я то поняла, что роуты астроить, но я не могу понять, как конкретно
<andrex> не через нм точно)
<ArtemZ> возвращаясь к теме политики - думаю в рф забанят впн и иже с ними для смердов
<andrex> бум свои подымать
<andrex> и вазе новый тырнет создавать пора
<ArtemZ> так поднимай не поднимай - если твой публичный ключ будет не в белом списке - ты к нему просто не подключишься
<hanno4ka> там про опенвпн, а у меня просто впн. пптп вроде, или как там он
<ArtemZ> c udp протоколом наверно всё сложней, но китайцы же как то решили эту проблему
 * hanno4ka прям чувствует, как у неё борода начинает расти, и вокруг ещё свитер сам вяжется Оо
<ArtemZ> целый день админю всякую фигю, в терминале пользуюсь tmux с кучей кастомных настроек, новости по nntp, интернет по openvpn с клиентами общаюсь через jabber-бота (самописная система тех поддержки), основной инструмент - емакс. бороды нет, свитера нет, есть девушка и Ñ
<andrex> восклицательный знак два пять пять
<andrex> ArtemZ: класно сказал:  Ð½ÐµÑ , ÐµÑ Ñ Ñ  Ð´ÐµÐ²Ñ Ñ ÐºÐ° и Ñ
<ArtemZ> какая в этом чати кодировка?
<mdma> юникод
<mdma> и у меня твое сообщение норм отобразилось
<ArtemZ> mdma: моё длинное сообщение?
<mdma> оборвалось на " есть девушка и "
<ArtemZ> бред какой то
<mdma> настрой клиент, чтобы он сам разрезал длинные строчки
<mdma> ограничение на длину строки
<hanno4ka> по ходу я пропустила что-то интересное про девушек?
<SergeyIT> бородатых?
<ArtemZ> http://habrastorage.org/getpro/habr/post_images/8d0/384/3dc/8d03843dca47863fdf28d46294ed4c94.png
<ArtemZ> весело в беларуси
<ArtemZ> лол поттеринг отменил /etc/fstab http://i.4cdn.org/g/src/1394639632332.png
<[Raiden]> А.. там какой-то майнт по меткам в системд сделали
<[Raiden]> А что делать если у меня не гпт и не планируется?
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> пользоваться fstab
<[Raiden]> Значит не так страшно
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> любителям смартфонов, ученые нашли способ стать зомби =) http://www.nat-geo.ru/article/4815-sozdan-pribor-pozvolyayuschiy-byistro-vyispatsya/
<[Raiden]> Я ту тпо радио услышал, что раньше человек за жизнь проходил в среднем до 75к км, а сейчас  25к.
<[Raiden]> Ну и типа это сказывается на появлении некоторых видов болезней.
<[Raiden]> http://savepic.ru/5099942.jpg
<tagezi> ничего страдного.. если верить в эволюцию, то на наше место придут киборги, а человечество вымрет как слабое звено
<tagezi> а по ХР.. по опросам многие собираются остаться на ХР после окончания поддержки, не смотря ни на что
<[Raiden]> Про киборгов очень может быть
<tagezi> и всего лишь 16% собираеться перескочить на линух
<tagezi> http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/03/12/dfd/
<tagezi> кстати.. поводу свободы и мс
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ubuntu-phones-priced-at-200-400-dollars
<Hivskiy> Всем Здравствуйте!
<tagezi> сколько сейчас бакс стоит?
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> 36 с чем-то. Есть прогнозы на 38 к концу года.
<tagezi> от 7500 до 15000 рублей убунтотелефоны будут стоить
<[Raiden]> 230+ грубо говоря
<tagezi> интересно, они этих денег стоят или космонавт просто хочет вернуть инвестиции? )
<[Raiden]> мейзу точно стоит люой суммы до 15
<[Raiden]> по железу хорошее устройство
<tagezi> жаль в финке они не появятся, потискать бы их
<[Raiden]> я бы правда оставил бы андройд ) Удобен, могуч, мног ософта.
<Hivskiy> Люди, кто нибудь, помогите! Вопрос такой: sudo aireplay-ng --deauth 1 -a 7C:03:4C:35:87:A8 -c D8:5D:4C:87:EF:C8 mon0 --ignore-negative-one,  эта команда заставляет перерегистрироваться D8:5D:4C:87:EF:C8  в сети.  А не знаете, нет ли такой команды которая заблокировала бы этот МАК в сети? Или задавала бы к
<Hivskiy> оманду чтобы этот мак выкидывало раз в секунду например?
<tagezi> многабаговвсафте не интересно )
<tagezi> я не знаю.. я ворчать только умею )
<ComeOn> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> ночиииз
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: члушай, а tsi - это что-то типа Тимофеев Сергей Иванович? =)
<tagezi> с*
<[Raiden]> но чиииз
<tagezi> сыр.. французский с плесенью розовой.. мммм
<[Raiden]> Мне насчет сыра вот такая инфа попалась. Я думаю там имеется в виду частое употребление
<tagezi> меня жена заставляет его в два полиэтеленовых пакета заварачивать что бы не ванял в холодильнике )
<[Raiden]> http://oxyxo.ru/13956-myaso-i-syr-gubyat-zdorove-tak-zhe-kak-nikotin.html
<tagezi> прдлагаю на каждой головке сыра печатать опухоль кишечника...
<[Raiden]> Минздрав предупреждает
<tagezi> его перестанут покупать, он подешевеет и я буду его больше есть )
<tagezi> американским ученым наверное денег французы не дали, вот они и наоткрывали всякой гадости
<tagezi> а если бы далибы, статья бы была на оборот, что поедая мясо с сыром вы занимаетесь профилактикой рака )
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, типа да )
<tagezi> у нас уже дорожки для бега растаили (
<tagezi> зимы вообще небыло этой зимой
<tagezi> я так лыжи и не обновил
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сочувствую... я обновил )
<[Raiden]> Да , и сча аномально тепло по идее.  Не помню какой день был где-то с 6 по 10 марта. Слушал радио, сказали самый тёплый за всю историю наблюдений
<[Raiden]> С другйо стороны уже можно на велике кататься. Даже чась земленых дорожек уже подсыхают
<Sergey_IT> я вообще такой зимы не помню... при Пушкине только было, наверно
<[Raiden]> На след неделе наверное открою сезон )
<Sergey_IT> народ на роликах катается
<tagezi> у нас на следующей недели минус будет
<tagezi> жена не разрешает велики вытащить )
<Sergey_IT> если подвезут
<[Raiden]> Я имел в виду выше не зиму, а 1 день из диапазона выше. Хотя зима тёплая конечно была.
<[Raiden]> А американцы заболбались снег грести  )
<tagezi> нада бизнес сделать, лопаты им продавать )
<tagezi> летом заместо вёсел буду использовать )
<[Raiden]> Интересно какое будет лето.
<Sergey_IT> лета не будет
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r456d0imYPE
<tagezi> дебиан с лхде на ресбери пи )
<tagezi> довольно шустро работает
<andrex> хм, дебиан без иксов, шустро работает везде
<andrex> бутра
<tagezi> andrex: чо значит без иксов.. а лхде они как запустили?
<tagezi> и чо у них тогда в образе на 780 мегов?
<andrex> eula.txt тама стока занимает)
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWQycTXXOs
<tagezi> вот такое хочу )
<tagezi> немного по другому но впринципе такое )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это круче - http://foto-transporta.ru/main.php?g2_itemId=130641
<tagezi> я думаю там ни однин ресбери нужен )
<UNIm95> andrex:  В людом дистре с нативным гуи есть иксы
<UNIm95> не нативный гуи это веб морда
<tagezi> угу.. я в своей шарманке открыл веб морду.. потом 2 дня её в чувства приводил
<tagezi> из китайцев програмисты как из меня балерун
<UNIm95> tagezi: А что за шарманка?
<UNIm95> я просто недавно пришел
<tagezi> http://www.denon.ru/ru/Product/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?Catid=Systems&SubId=NetworkMusicSystems&ProductId=CEOLPiccolo
<tagezi> страшное убожество.. побольшому счету.. но музыку играет.. иногда когда не переглючивает
<tagezi> хотя любителям андройда наверное кажеться что эта хрень работает отпадно
<tagezi> qemu нормально эмулирует арм.. или лучше не стоит? )
<tagezi> хотя выбора особо и нет, вроде
<UNIm95> tagezi: а модель?
<tagezi> UNIm95: можель чего?
<tagezi> д*
<UNIm95> ой сорри
<UNIm95> ссылку пропустил
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-13
<akuma_665> прием
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с 12 до 13 обед
<akuma_665> у меня с 13 до 14
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг.
<akuma_665> прием
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг.
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Есть контакт.
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> tsi пришел
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу
<SergeyIT> уб
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг.
<kyshtynbai> Ку!
<UNIm95> Хай
<akuma_665> здаров
<tagezi> супер компьютер из лего https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq5nrHz9I94
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Fail!
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Failed!
<akuma_665> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг.
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Fail!
<akuma_665> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39303 - Ура!
<teddyp1cker> почему ура?
<[Raiden]> Я как-то сомневаюсь в этом проекте.
<[Raiden]> мне он лично не нужен.
<anderx> угу, костыль на костылях
<teddyp1cker> а где конкретно там костыли (если что я за wayland, ибо ред хат)?
<ArtemZ> шаттлврот бороду отрастил? круто
<anderx> да потому что ксорг сам никудане делсо, а он весь в костылях, и оборачивают это все ругим костылем, мир или вайлан, на ваш вкус выбирайте сами
<anderx> емае, у мня руки с костылями походу)
<teddyp1cker> ну в перспективе xwayland (или как его) умрет так как все тулкиты более или менее поддерживают wayland(mir)
<tagezi> всем, доброго утра
<anderx> угу
<[Raiden]> вейланд похож на технологию которую приняли многие. И вроде как уже есть телефоны на ней
<[Raiden]> Мир получается чем-то местячковым.
<[Raiden]> что конечно никто не запрещает. На то он и опенсорс, что бы писать всё что вздумается.
<[Raiden]> Хотя, меня личн оон наверное никак не коснётся. Судя по прошлогодним слухам, в случае замены иксов на мир, Кубунту будет использовать вейланд из репов дебиана.
<[Raiden]> оон ))
<teddyp1cker> со стороны драйверов вроде и wayland и mir нужна поддержка egl
<teddyp1cker> зачем каноникал свой огород городит на пустом месте
<teddyp1cker> парить разработчиков своим api
<[Raiden]> Нвидия будет поддерживать EGL в своём блобе. Вроде даже уже.
<[Raiden]> в месе оно конечно будет тоже
<[Raiden]> Потуги каноникал понятны. Они не хотят зависеть от других разработчиков и скорости их разработки.
<[Raiden]> Возможно на начальном этапе разработка вейланд протекала вяло
<teddyp1cker> так а где зависимость - держи в штате разрабов как это делает ред хат
<teddyp1cker> если не удается в апстрим в премлимое сроки фичу протолкнуть - поддерживай свою ветку
<[Raiden]> может и цели не совподают, не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Погуглите зачем нужен был мир и потом расскажете )
<teddyp1cker> в любом случае никому кроме каноникла mir не нужен
<artus> вечер
<anderx> утер
<teddyp1cker> тоже самое можно про ред хат сказать и вейланд - но вес ред хата сильно больше чем каноникал
<[Raiden]> замена иксов назрела и нужна.
<[Raiden]> их приходится расширять , делать кастыли.
<[Raiden]> пора выкидывать
<[Raiden]> вопрос в том, зачем нужен мир, когда есть вейланд
<kyshtynbai> А что там расширять-то?
<artus> вейланд ненужен
<[Raiden]> Ну я не программист и не хочу углубляться. ВСё это лучше в сети почитать
<kyshtynbai> Работает - не трогай. Что вообще можно расширить в системе окон?
<anderx> иксы скорее не расширяются костылями, а оживляются
<kyshtynbai> Добавить красивую перделку как окно смешно колыхается?
<anderx> они как куртка из лахмотьев дежущихся на заплатках)
<[Raiden]> jolla использует вейланд.
<[Raiden]> плохо работает - потрогай и выкинь.
<kyshtynbai> Это как руль в машине. Ну, можно его гидроусилить, можно отпилить половину сделать штурвал, можно в далёком будущем сделать интрефейс прям в башку - но суть то та же - поворачивать. Зачем изгаляться и делать поворот педалями?
<[Raiden]> (с) я
<anderx> воняет, не тыкай палкой
<artus> kyshtynbai, а можно тупо ключем на 22 крутить :D
<teddyp1cker> kyshtynbai: причина номер - раз код иксов очень ужасен - он написан слишком давно и фичи в ней стало слишком сложно добавлять
<artus> teddyp1cker, какие фичи?
<artus> кофе не варит? тапочки не приносит?
<[Raiden]> композит )
<artus> или всем резко приспичило переворачивать вверх ногами прилоения? :D
<artus> [Raiden], свистелка без которой живетцо вполне хорошо
<[Raiden]> Некоторые до сих пор в ярангах живут или фигвамах и им тоже хорошо.
<teddyp1cker> artus: хотя бы двойная буферизация - не фича согласен - но без нее в иксах никак
<tagezi> а можно мне ссылки на строки с объяснением что конкретно в них ужасно для кода иксов? )
<UNIm95> А почему бы не взять интерфейсы иксов и внутри сделать глобальный перепил?
<tagezi> потому что каждый хочет быть лениным
<tagezi> и им влом думать
<teddyp1cker> нет потому что получится вейланд)
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, а че, отсутствие композита сравнимо прям с 4х битной псевдохрафикой? зажрались вы ужо на фоне чесания языков :)
<artus> teddyp1cker, подробнее про никак
<[Raiden]> возможно.
<[Raiden]> Н омне нравятся и эффекты и тени и т.д. И если с выкидыванием иксов всё это ускорится - я буду рад.
<anderx> artus: делай фарш :D
<[Raiden]> И опять же. Надо работать на разных устройствах. Рынок меняется.
<artus> anderx, сегодня не получитцо, не тот настрой :)
<teddyp1cker> artus: https://lwn.net/Articles/354596/
<artus> причем тут разные устройства и рынок?
<[Raiden]> Возможно на таких устройствах как смартфон от джолла у вейланд есть преймущества перед иксами.
<tagezi> причем тут иксы и разные устройства?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: косяк с разными устройствами бообы
<tagezi> дебиан ещё в 2009 году нормально конектили и запускали на смартфонах
<[Raiden]> при том, что ос - это ничто , без девайса, на котором можно её запустить. А рынок писи сокращается.
<UNIm95> блобы*
<tagezi> и там были нормальные иксы
<artus> teddyp1cker, на пальцах изясни, будь добр )
<tagezi> оправдание разными устройствами  -это ересь полная, пропихнутая пиарщиками
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  таки да маемо/меего юзают иксы
<artus> tagezi, я тебе скажу больше, дебьян мы ешо в 4м году на сониериксон собрали, модель ток не скажу, раскладушка каято
<[Raiden]> маемо и миго умерли. А их последователь jolla использует  вейланд.
<artus> внезапно, ос как бе под девайсы пишутцо обычно, а фраза ос ничто без девайса как бе в корне лишена смысла как такового
<UNIm95> artus tagezi [Raiden] а sharp Zaurus?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] а почему они мертвы? какая фирма выкупила нокию?
<[Raiden]> именно. Ос пишется под девайсы. И рынок девайсов изменился. Ос должна соотв измениться.
<[Raiden]> если хочет продолжать существовать или даже захватывать рынок )
<artus> чето я невижу всяких там джол на рынке телефонок:) сплашные дроиды которые даже у эпла рынок отжимают )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: дай ссылочку что лодка вайлэнк использует
<artus> [Raiden], рынок девайсов ниразу не изменился ))
<Sergey_IT> для ОС гуи не нужен
<tagezi> для пчел тоже )
<artus> я чето не вижу наручных комуникаторов с голографическим интерфесом которым нужна новая ос
<UNIm95> tagezi:  В статье о вэйланде на вики написано.
<artus> а отличиие флагманской самсуни от нокии 3310 - в размерах, програмках, количестве цветов и софте - а по сути кирпич, кнопки, экранка куда надо пялитцо и так же жамкать пальцами
<[Raiden]> Рынок девайсов на которых может работать линукс сильно изменился.
<artus> нет
<artus> просто то что раньше делали энтузиаты - сейчас корпорации делают )
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно. Хочется играть в да-нет - на здоровье.
<artus> ненадо нести чуш просто, изменился не рынок девайсов, изменилась политика партии , скажем так, и теперь его суют везде куданипопадя )
<artus> а рынок каак был, так и остался :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у парусника только что они в прошлом году собирались вайланд на ядро анройда натянуть
<tagezi> ибо вайланд не способен самостоятельно работать на всех андройд устройствах
<badmatch> привет всем, есть очень тупой вопрос по docker-у, может кто помочь?
<artus> а он там нужен?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ты видел интерфейсы встраиваемых систем на малине для автомобилей? а там иксы бегают и не особо жалуются
<UNIm95> badmatch: !ask
<tagezi> и выбор вайланда продиктован не тем что это рабочая система, а тойже блажъю разрабов, которые не хотят думать и писать под иксы.. потому что наслушались всякой хрени
<[Raiden]> Нет, я даже не знаю что такое малина.
<UNIm95> !ask badmatch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask badmatch'
<anderx> !ask > badmatch
<ubuntuhelp> badmatch, please see my private message
<anderx> UNIm95: :p
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ресбери пи это )
<UNIm95> anderx: спс
<tagezi> малина )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] Rasberry
<[Raiden]> Но я немного слышал\видел платформы для авто на андройде, где всё работает хорошо :)
<badmatch> я прочитал getting started и еще кучу статей, но не могу понять: как именно предполагается его использовать в девелопменте. в смесле...
<artus> tagezi, ну дык так и есть, учить не хотим, буим ваять на чем то новомодном а на косяки и корявости пенять нестабильностью системы :)
<UNIm95> tagezi:  можешь райдену вчерашнюю ссылку кинуть?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя есть машина с таким девайсом? )
<[Raiden]> Неа.
<badmatch> вот я сделал свой base_image взявь его FROM ubuntu:13.10 + сделав кучу apt-get install
<tagezi> тогда я слышал что скоро нас марс завоюет
<artus> tagezi, щас же никто не заморачиваетцо красотой и функчиональностью кода, тупая переключалка клавиатуры для смены раскладки по капсу весит чуть ли не 40 метров :)
<badmatch> есть у меня приложение, я его собрал, теперь хочу его туда залить и запустить
<artus> badmatch, заливай, разрешаю :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWQycTXXOs
<tagezi> artus: не надо обольном.. дай на свободную тему поругаться )
<badmatch> я правильно понимаю, что мне предлагается сделать FROM base_image; ADD build_dir?
<[Raiden]> http://linuxhub.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=701
<teddyp1cker> artus: в благодаря прямому доступу к буферу тулкит (клиент в терминах x) может лучше сделать эту буферизацию (тиринг никому не нравится) в случае с иксами это делает сервер (99% медленее ибо он один а клиентов много) и ибо он через модуль ядра им
<teddyp1cker> еет доступ к буферу
<tagezi> василис ещё тот говноблогер
<tagezi> иногда вообще не понятно откуда он этот бред берёт
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: будущее за вейланд. Возможно они используют иксы, как и старый проект миго, т.к. небыло готовых альтернатив , чем либо лучше.
<artus> tagezi, аррр, ты на пальцах обясни в чем проблема выражается то  :)
<artus> teddyp1cker,
<artus> промахнулся :)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Артус сидит в дебиане в хфце и большего ему не надо :) Он бы предпочел так  сидеть и век спустя.
<teddyp1cker> да нет супер проблемы просто чем чем ближе тулкит к железке (ядру) тем очевидно лучше
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: сижу на ксубунте.
<teddyp1cker> -1 сущность - сервер теперь делает меньше
<UNIm95> попробывав перед этим гном, кеды, юнайти
<teddyp1cker> но лучше
<artus> [Raiden], ммммм, дык работает жее, видево в браузере крутит, сам браузер работает, чего ешо хотеть то?
<UNIm95> могу сказать одно: все кроме хфце говно
<UNIm95> хотя у кед есть несколько приятных фишек
<artus> teddyp1cker, вобщем выгода сомнительная, прям как нулевик в машину воткнуть, по прикидкам должно быть круче - только вот затраты на переход говорят что не все так радужно может быть :)
<[Raiden]> Всё что устарело не на столько, что бы совсем неработать - конечно же работает. Почему бы и нет. Но нужно думать о будущем. И о работе на новых устройствах, наличие которых (и видимо популярность) , artus выше пытается отрицать )
<artus> UNIm95, гш няшка, только руки не доходят воткнуть :)
<teddyp1cker> artus: на самом деле это далеко не главная причина - теже свистелки прикручены с боку иксам
<tagezi> artus: кстати, у тебя какой сейчас ЛО?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  и X.org это только реализация протокола X Window System.
<UNIm95> если X.org не устраивает перепишите его а не создавайте новый протокол.
<teddyp1cker> как ни крути без свистелок обычный юзер не будет жить
<badmatch> в общем, если кто-то знает какое-нть опенсурцное прилоджение разрабатываемое под докером, то очень прощу мне подсказать его название
<UNIm95> artus:  пока ничего хуже не видел.
<artus> [Raiden], не вижу популярности в упор, как только выйдет чето прям ну ваааще захватившее рынок - пощупаю, а вестись на рекламки фанатичнонастроеных - смысла не вижу.
<teddyp1cker> artus: http://wayland.freedesktop.org вообщем велкам туда)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я не автор иксов или вейланд. Я просто пользовател ь, котоырй прочитал о том, что вейланд минималистичен , быстр и лучше. И пока нету у меня оснований в это не верить.
<artus> teddyp1cker, блинн, там не на нашем языке (((
<teddyp1cker> artus: есть видео с какото lug на русском
<teddyp1cker> где прям чувак все обяснил
<artus> дай плиз, поглядю
<teddyp1cker> и про иксы
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: проведу аналогию: кто-то написал что принимать радий хорошо и полезно ты принимать начнёшь?
<teddyp1cker> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_WRCDFJlZY во
<tagezi> "чувак объяснил".. походи на анекдот.. у Шестаковича небыло слуха, мне вася напел
<UNIm95> tagezi: я о том же =)
<teddyp1cker> ничего лучше на русском про все эти иксы не видел хотя звук отстой
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ещё я бы заметил, что функционал иксов тоже устарел. Монгие используют средства удалённог оадминистрирования отличные от протокола иксов. Какой смысл тогда его переписывать?
<artus> [Raiden], не, я вот понимаю, если ты мне на карандашак обясник как я сегодня прозрел когда вместо co2 микс к полуавтомату подключил и узрел что апарат варить начал и до этого было вааааще просто пичальпечальная , а менять шило на
<teddyp1cker> короче иксы это говно мамонта
<artus> мыло только потому что одно синее а другое зеленое и лично тебе зеленый цвет больше нравитцо - как то не рационально чтоли :)
<teddyp1cker> с переписыванием которого тянули лет 20)
<UNIm95> X.org старый. но 25 лет совместимости хрен выкинешь
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Люди пишут много хороших и плохи, ужасных, бредовых и гениальных вещей. В некотоыре я верю, в некоторые нет.
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: так ли она важна
<tagezi> ядро линукс тоже нужно выкинуть.. его тоже 20 лет переписывают
<artus> teddyp1cker, вайланд уже выпустили релиз? натянуть мона кудаугодно в полклика и поддержка всего и вся есть уже в нем с полпинка?
<teddyp1cker> artus: потыкать можно релиз нет
<teddyp1cker> ну есть
<artus> если нет - то смысл о нем говорить, одни разговоры про потыкать который год идут, а толку никакого
<teddyp1cker> но как бы жди гном 3.12
<anderx> bsd нада выкинуть его уже лет 60 переписывают)
<artus> teddyp1cker, в гном воткнут чтоль?
<tagezi> =)
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> ну как бы и сейчас можно потрогать
<artus> чето долго ждать как то
<teddyp1cker> но там прям до уровня беты обещают
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9OltPLCHU8I/UyIPA5zMA_I/AAAAAAAAKLo/_dG8c_TIyYo/w842-h561-no/_MG_6443.JPG
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что если бы было халявное ядро , превосходящее линукс ощутимо, могло бы произойти и выкидывание ядра. В конце концов надо не забывать, что мы используем ос гну, а ядро линукс только одно из возможных.
<tagezi> рубильник )
<[Raiden]> Другое дело, что таких пока нету
<artus> не, если уж трогать то робочее, а так, подержатцо за конечности в пананатомичке - нунафиг
<teddyp1cker> ядро тупо в строках кода в тыщи раз выросло
<teddyp1cker> не говоря о разрабах
<[Raiden]> Поэтому не будетм тратить время на то, чего нет. А вот вейланд уже есть и даже первые готовые устройства.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: от гну в нашей оси только ядро
<artus> блин, какой же упоротый html5 на тытубе :(
<teddyp1cker> а иксы никого особо не привлекают
<tagezi> остально по мит восновном идёт )
<teddyp1cker> никто не хочет их ковырять)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: если забывать классические методы можно быстро прогореть.
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: Попробуй придумать новый стандарт ДВС не совместимыс с дизелем/бензином и протолкнуть его.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: игра в термины, аднака. Проект гну своё ядро вообще не смог дописать. Именно поэтому мы используем линукс.
<UNIm95>  tagezi: [Raiden]:  от GNU в нашей ОС только лицензия. и то не везде.
<[Raiden]> Если бы хурд был ощутимо лучше, всё могло бы быть иначе )
<artus> UNIm95, на газгене  :)
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95:  ну я не знаю кто сейчас монополист у тачек
<artus> монополистом будет тесла ))
<artus> тут без вариантов
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: но в линуксах intel + red hat + пара компаний
<artus> а двс - это прошлое
<teddyp1cker> они могут себе позволить протолкнуть стандарт
<tagezi> монополистом будет АК
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  при создании хурда хотели зафигачить микроядерность. Тогда Линуса раскритиковали за монолитное ядро.
<teddyp1cker> а каниникал нет)
<UNIm95> и много ОСей с микроядерным ядром сецчас на рынке?
<teddyp1cker> потому я и не понимаю нафиг этот мир
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: qnx
<teddyp1cker> а не вру
<artus> teddyp1cker, каакой же чувак нудный на видеоо :D
<UNIm95> 1 != много
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну что поделать)
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  Symbian(да мобильная ось) тоже была микроядерной. но где он?
<tagezi> Platform 4.13 в бете 2 вышла
<tagezi> не успеют до релиза (
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: а как успех связан с ядром?
<teddyp1cker> на ядро плевать всем
<artus> симба упорота же была, че на нее все молились я так до сих пор не пойму :)
<teddyp1cker> за него денег не дают)
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: коммерчески успешные микроядерные ос очень специчны
<teddyp1cker> их гуглить надо я прямо так не назову
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  человек придумал и написал простое и надёжное ядро которое смогло занять свое место. а про микроядерность нам уже лет 30 рассказываю
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Возможно в микроядерной архитектуре есть свои плюсы и минусы. Это ничего из вышесказанного не отменяет, я думаю. История показывает что есть ос микроядрами вполне успешные  в каких-то областях.
<teddyp1cker> там где места мало
<teddyp1cker> как ни странно
<teddyp1cker> ну и реал тайм
<artus> teddyp1cker, вооо, вопрос назрел, все линки не осилил чейчас, чайник ставил, а вайланд смогеть по сетке на тот же планчетко отдать иксы ?
<teddyp1cker> че-то не распарсил)
<artus> [Raiden], знаиш кого ты мну ша напомнил? стандарного нпс в аркануме - вроде и текст со смыслом, а чето как то смысл текста ускользает :D
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  есть всего 4 микроядерные ОС :QNX, Minix, Symbian и ранняя версия макОС(до 1996 года).
<UNIm95> Из них только одна живет в продакшене
<artus> не обижайсо ) йа ж по доброму )
<[Raiden]> Как ни странно, на многих современных устройствах не так много места. На моём телефоне с ядром линукс места в 1000 раз меньше чем на моём десктопе с ядром линукс.  Возможно в таких ситуациях  , модульность спасает. Я ваще не хочу ядра обсуждать. Пу
<[Raiden]> сть Линус обсуждает своё детище сам )
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  линух с rt матчами и elibc стоит на маломестных системах
<teddyp1cker> artus: если ты про сетевые возможности в wayland спросил - будут как минимум на уровне vnc spice
<UNIm95> патчами*
<teddyp1cker> поддержку x протокола как модуль прикрутят
<artus> teddyp1cker, а че бы сразу не отдавать хоть в качестве прокси куданить кто запросит. было бы кошерненько
<teddyp1cker> но правда я не знаю зачем вы правдо часто эти ssh -X делаете?)
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  проблемы в сервере X.org а не в протоколе X Windows System
<UNIm95> а они и сервак и протокол перефигачить хотят.
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: протокол _определяет_ сервер
<artus> teddyp1cker, приходилось, просто хоца с планшетки тыцять по монитору , буит хоть понятно нафиг она нужна :D
<teddyp1cker> не всегда
<teddyp1cker> но тем не менее
<[Raiden]> Инетерсная мысль. Но тут надо бы заметить. Что вроде бы все комерческие реализации иксов уже умерли за ненадобностью xorg последний.
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: ой ты не прав
<UNIm95> ты прям писец как не прав
<teddyp1cker> ну вот смотри
<teddyp1cker> я хочу фичу сделать
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты и гш хоронил хоронил да все никак за лопатой не сбегаеш :D
<teddyp1cker> не важно какую
<UNIm95> протокол ftp сколько у него реализаций?
<teddyp1cker> мне для этого нужно поменять протокол
<UNIm95> сколько серверов ftp&
<teddyp1cker> к примеру
<artus> фтп ненужен
<teddyp1cker> разве это не означает что я должен как-то переписывать сервак ?
<UNIm95> artus: я как пример использую
<artus> anderx, сними шапку, в приличном обществе не принято :)
<teddyp1cker> причем это очень тонкий момент и на том же http://wayland.freedesktop.org про это есть пунктик
<[Raiden]> Я говорил что это не будет популярно и не сделает линукс лучше и не является лучше чем гном2. Может и хоронил - если так, то извиняйте. Н оя думаю вы просто меня плохо читали. Я  так же гворил, что благодаря РедХет , этот проект гном, может житьи ве
<[Raiden]> чно. Даже если никому не будет интересен.
<anderx> artus: у мну голова мерзнет)
<tagezi> anderx: ушанка? )
<UNIm95> это значит что надо дописать модуль в свою реализацию сервера.
<artus> [Raiden], я бы даже поискал твои пророчества, но чето как то лень )))
<[Raiden]> Да и мне лень.
<anderx> tagezi: да фз, из собаки какаято :D
<tagezi> )
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: если сущность А не может делать функцию Б (интерфейс ее не предусмотрел эту вещь) для меня это значит что должен сущность А как-то переделать
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что гном не может умереть , под таким покровителем. )
<artus> teddyp1cker, ну а что мешает делать фичу которая заложена функционалом конкретной системы?
<tagezi> интересно, как звали человека который изобрёл колесо?
<teddyp1cker> artus: в том и фишка
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: а ты не программист однако
<artus> просто получаетцо что "йа хочу к косе примотать бензопилу и тачку, так чтоб и деревья резать- и траву уже возить - но получаетцо фигня "
<[Raiden]> Он может умереть для кого-то. Можно , да наверное и не нужно верить в мои прогнозы. Надо смотреть просто по сторонам. Тут много людей не с гномом, ест ьмног офорков гнома.
<[Raiden]> Зачем верить в прогнозы, когда можно просто оглядеться
<teddyp1cker> artus: что функционал системы писался с огладкой на интрефейс
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  народ убежал на кеды и хфце.
<artus> может как бе с запросами прпроще надо быть? или накрайняк позичионировать это как новый инструмент а не говорить сто ваша коса фигня - я новую сделал которой мона и косить и деревья рубить, продвигайте как комбайн и поменьше
<artus> пафоса, и тогда люди потянутцо :D
<teddyp1cker> artus: и простые вещи получаются сложными потому что написано _не для того_
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Удивительно, что ты это видишь. А artus почему-то не хочет )
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: поясни в чем конкретно не прав
<artus> да и жестким пиаром имеет смысл тогда когда етсь конкретно на чем поездить , а не в варианте йа вот придумал, даже картинку от руки набросал, буит звездолет - но потом, может быть, но звездолет
<tagezi> anderx: у тебя валенки есть?
<anderx> tagezi: зачем, у мну унта)
<artus> teddyp1cker, эть как у мну со станками, картинки нравятцо, параметры скаска, но денех на постройку дадуть ток если пощупають уже собраный
<tagezi> унты поже пойдёт.. атдавай..
<artus> и приходитцо за свои строить  :(
<tagezi> а то я окалею пока тут печки натопяться
<anderx> tagezi: как тут фигу показать?
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  Протокол XWS(2.0). сервер его реализующий: X.org(2.0)
<UNIm95> В XWS добавили фичу. и X.org добавили фичу. ну вот и все в расширении
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну примерно так - шлифовальный и фрезереный станки чем-то отличаюся
<[Raiden]> Я бы правда добавил, что люди убезали не только на другие де. Но часть убежала и на другие ос. Я вижу некотоыре спад интереса к линукс последние года 2-3.
<tagezi> anderx: я бы показал, но ты меня забанишь )
<artus> [Raiden], нинадо мне тут приплетать что я чегото не вижу, мне настолько паралельно кто куда побежал - что я даже тебя палочкой не тыкаю за твои метани в форточки :)
<[Raiden]> ...хотя возможно не очень внимательно смотрел
<artus> teddyp1cker, ммм, по сути ничем :D
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: в случае с wayland у нас XWS в мусорку и X.org тудаже
<[Raiden]> artus: Так я не приплетаю ничего. Ты же сам говоришЬ, что я зря хоронил гном.
<artus> teddyp1cker, ща идея фикс, взять строгальный и заделать из него мегакомбайн фррезер :)
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: ну так я не спорю с этим просто разрабы иксов столкнулись с такой фигней
<artus> ну дык было же дело) а он не помир, ток сухие факты даже без каких либо намеков)
<artus> так, ща чаю налью и продолжим
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: что для реализации фич им неподходит протокол
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: wayland придумали не те же люди что и X.org
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: а реализация нужного протокола хоть в расширении стала _слишком_ гкмморойной
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: потому иксы сложные написаны давно
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: плюс в разное время
<artus> teddyp1cker, зажравшиеся свиньи, которым и для компиляции hello world не хватает i7 и рама килограма :D
<UNIm95> да сейчас народ из X.org пишут wayland но только из-за того что RH проплачивает разработчикам.
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: Да они сами прочтут, если захотят. Я даже выше линк кидал на минусы иксов.
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: я за замену сервера но не за замену протокола!
<UNIm95> чего не хватает в XWS?
<artus> не о том вы иечтаете, даеш атомные батарейки, голоинтерфейс и телепорты
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: для обратный совместимости есть костыль xwayland а новый протокол уже поддерживаюи тулкиты так или иначе
<anderx> ага и генераторы кофия
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  а драйвера?
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: им нужен только egl
<teddyp1cker> nvidia уже имеет
<teddyp1cker> blob
<artus> да че далеко бегать, даже на ipv6 забили железнодорождный костыль, хотя кипиша от этих ацтеков от мира it было столько что пичалька набигала
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: а для старых видюх?
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: открытые дрова
<teddyp1cker> либо если не устраивают то да тут тебе повезло
<teddyp1cker> но насколько старой должна быть железка я хз
<UNIm95> а ничего что открытые дрова говно? по производительности, количеству фич(ускорения кодирования) и энергопотреблению?
<artus> дык открытые всехда были гогном же
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: это никак не связано с иксми или вейландом
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  у меня ноуту 3 года. но видюху я уже не заменю.
<teddyp1cker> ибо если он и на иксах уг
<teddyp1cker> то вейланд ничем не поможет
<UNIm95> при вейланде у меня железяка будет всегда на 70С быть
<UNIm95> при блобе у меня 30-40
<teddyp1cker> дравер должен тупо рисовать то что в буфере
<UNIm95> а блоб старый.
<artus> пром куллер на 220 тебя спасет :D
<teddyp1cker> кто и как ему положил туда
<UNIm95> с новыми иксами пашет а великом нет
<teddyp1cker> это без разницы
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: а что за железо?
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: Thinkpad edge 14 i5-460m 8Gb ati 5145
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: ну что могу сказать пинать надо amd)
<teddyp1cker> скажем так
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1550430/b0c697f2 даеш такой мегасистемник в каждый дом :D (в процесе сборки)
<teddyp1cker> в сообществе сложилось мнение
<teddyp1cker> что игра стоит свеч - бонусы при уходе от иксов важнее проблем с поддержкой
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  блоб и со свежими иксами пашет. а блоба под вэйланд пока даже не предвидится
<[Raiden]> Линукс стал популярней, но % ег она рынке низок. Что отражаетяс на поддерже железоклепателями. Что бы жизнь была прекрасней, железо лучше подобрать.
<teddyp1cker>  от исков так или иначе уйдут
<teddyp1cker> ред хат решил - значит будет)
<teddyp1cker> так что делают это аккуратно
<teddyp1cker> что бы амд успело сделать дрова
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  могут и рэдхат послать
<teddyp1cker> и для тех у кого не работает остввленен вариант
<teddyp1cker> запасной - иксы еще поддерживаются
<teddyp1cker> и будут далее
<teddyp1cker> но постепенно все на egl перейдут
<[Raiden]> Иксы будут прилично поддерживаться. Часть железа на руках за это время достаточн оморально устареет, что бы обновить.
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: будья а амд я бы просто открыл спеки все
<[Raiden]> И тогда можно будет выбрать чот-то с умом, что нормально работает с вейланд
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: на месте амд надо открыть блоб
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: во и я о том
<teddyp1cker> просто нужно выкупить лицензии у сторонних людей
<teddyp1cker> потому что это единственное препяствие к полному открытию
<teddyp1cker> ибо в амд и нвидии нафиг не нужна головная боль с поддержкой оси с 1% рынка
<[Raiden]> про открытие блоба от амд сомнительно.
<teddyp1cker> по той же причиние что и нвидиа
<teddyp1cker> все они патенты чьи-то юзают
<teddyp1cker> в этих дровах есть закрытый код
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд нвидия как раз довольно полноценно поддерживает эту платформу. Не открывает - другой вопрос )
<teddyp1cker> что бы открыть надо проплатить всем и договорится
<teddyp1cker> что не так-то просто
<[Raiden]> Я сравнивал 1 время в паре приложений скорост ьработы видеокарты. Она была сравнима со скоростью под виндой.
<[Raiden]> и работаю все заявленные в видеокарте вещи.
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: для открытия надо убрать на патенты на ПО
<[Raiden]> ют*
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: сказки же хотелось но реальность суровее)
<teddyp1cker> нвидия активнее пилит проф графику
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  дешевле избавится от патентов на ПО чем перекупить всех и вся
<[Raiden]> Возможно дело не в патентах. Или не только. МОжет не хотят показывать свою работу. Ведь другие производители  видеокарт - конкуренты. И уникальным может быть не только железная, но и програмная составляющая.
<teddyp1cker> да фигня все равно на одном заводе все пилять давно
<teddyp1cker> все уже про все знаю
<[Raiden]> мб )
<teddyp1cker> UNIm95: вот ты директор амд
<teddyp1cker> пришел на работу - с чего начать избавление от патентов?)
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: а мне пофиг. прикинь как мне хорошо =)
<teddyp1cker> не звбывай что при этом тебе деньги нужны - ради этого ты и сидишь
<teddyp1cker> и деньги важнее линуксов для тебя)
<UNIm95> я же уже написал что мне пофиг
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: ты свежие кеды юзал?
<teddyp1cker> 4.13
<[Raiden]> По поводу вейланда можете особо не переживать. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ3NzA
<[Raiden]> у нвидии повился ещё в октябре в драйвере ЕГл.
<[Raiden]> Остальыне подтянутся или просто смените железо ))
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker:  4.12.3 у меня сейчас.
<teddyp1cker> я просто про новый движок поиска хотел узнать - правда ои быстрее
<[Raiden]> Ну, ка к затестю - скажу ) Пока могу сказать, что непомук в последних версиях довольно серьёзно оптимизировали. Он менее надоедливый чем в 4.7 например.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: http://community.kde.org/Baloo наконец они выкинули одно хранилище метаинфы
<teddyp1cker> мб как в макоси будет - тут тоже не супер быстро но быстрее кед прежних гораздо
<[Raiden]> Я уже читал. Тоже будет интересно посмотреть. В 13.10 не знаю, а в 14.10 в конце апреля точно посмотрю.
<teddyp1cker> в федоре наверняка скорее всего появится
<teddyp1cker> и арче конечно
<[Raiden]> Я бы напомнил что непомук можно отключать. Это отнимает часть функций, у части программ. Н опо сравнению с другими аналогами не так существенно.
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд дельфин без индексног опоиска всёравн оудобней гном фаелс и т.д.
<teddyp1cker> да можно но умный я бы хотел иметь
<teddyp1cker> тем более что нигде особо нет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: я пробовал кеды на 2-х гигах
<teddyp1cker> в винде он туповат
<UNIm95> очень тормознуто.
<teddyp1cker> в макоси он не все ищет и легко грохнуть
<UNIm95> система сразу после загрузки рабочего стола уходила свопиться
<teddyp1cker> в гноме тоже невнятное что-то
<UNIm95> может кде и хороший десктоп но он слишком прожорлив с своими сервисами
<[Raiden]> В винде скорость индекса потрясает. А то что в него вносится несколько отличается от КДЕ, я сравнивал давн ои уже не помню разницы кроме заметок к файлам, но помню что разницы побольше.
<teddyp1cker> м
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker: соглашусь. гном 3 тоже жрет РАМ и спит
<teddyp1cker> там хитро
<teddyp1cker> оно не сразу все индексирует
<teddyp1cker> винда ленива и это скорее плюс)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 2 гб маловато.  У меня не редко фф столько ест.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может от задач зависеть, конечно. По моим - мало
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  У меня ФФ более 1гб не жрал
<UNIm95> А что это youtube второй день глючит?
<[Raiden]> у меня вчера сильно глючил 500 и 502
<tagezi> гугл сервисы опять тискают, вот и глючат
<tagezi> г+ тоже бардак опять полный
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/10257317
<tagezi> [Raiden]: 327 человек проголосовало
<tagezi> для статистики это не серьёзно
<tagezi> если учесть что в убунту стоит по умолчанию lightDM и даже в кубунту, то его явно должно быть больше
<[Raiden]> Ну, лайтдм и так высоко забрался. Если учесть что это ресурс не связанный с убунтой то нормально.
<tagezi> да он ни чем не связаный.. и половина народу которая там сидит даже не представляет какие пакеты у них стоят
<tagezi> Qt 5.2.1  в 14.04 прилетел
<tagezi> теперь проги для андройда можно писать не выходя из глчной )
<tagezi> глючной*
<tagezi> блин, нельзя.. они либы новые впишнули, а qtchtfnjh пересобрать на них забыли )))))
<tagezi> qtCreator*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-14
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг понг понг...
<snql> ужас маунтится флешка RO
<snql> :[
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<akuma_665> привет
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> всем, привет
<akuma_665> здаров
<SergeyIT> ку
<Ragnareg> привет
<Leagnus> акуна матата
<onbot> бу!
 * onbot опять летал как самолет походу
<tagezi> летаешь, значит растёшь (с) Бабушка
<andrex> в низ если тока :D
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1lS7B
<tagezi> новый дизайн яндекса )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: затину наоборот )
<tagezi> вообще, конечно, браузерные технологии теперь позволяют не считатся не с какими дизайнерами, а настраивать вид бюбимых сайтов как хочется
<tagezi> сайт кремля досят.. школота отрывается )
<tagezi> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/364690
<andrex> пойти помоч штоле)
<Leagnus> народ, в линукс у окна есть класс, как в Вынь?
<ArtemZ> в линукс нет окон
<ArtemZ> это ядро
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/devilspie
<SergeyIT> http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html#id2511080
<Volkodav> http://www.xakep.ru/post/62204/default.asp <===== lols
<Diadlo> Народ, кто-нибудь уже пробовал себе Ubuntu Touch?
<Leagnus> SergeyIT: спасибо
<Leagnus> ArtemZ: это банальность. Мне нужно отслеживать появление определённых гуев, или процессов с определёнными гуями
<andrex> я пробовал тока тама нифига неработает пока
<ArtemZ> Leagnus: ты бы хоть написал в каком DE
<Leagnus> ArtemZ: а разве сменить на ядре менеджер окон или оболочку проблема?
<ArtemZ> Leagnus: ядро имеет мало отношения к DE.
<Leagnus> ArtemZ: я имел ввиду, на ядре как на фундаменте, ты опять блин банальности...
<ArtemZ> Leagnus: сменить то непроблема, просто управление DE происходит не через ядро, оно тут вообще не при чём. У каждого DE своя специфика работы с окнами, свой API.
<Leagnus> мну нужен такой API, чтобы реагировал на разные окна:
<Leagnus> в зависимости от окна запускал другой софт
<Leagnus> или показывал инфо-панели, в которые выводилась бы инфа
<ArtemZ> через api иксов наверно можно отслеживать появление новых окон
<ArtemZ> http://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/events/window-state-change/create.html
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/111306703924439237552/posts/DQRTx4eU3FA
<tagezi> да, кстати, с празником всех )
<Leagnus> спасибо
<andrex> чет я отстаю т всех этих праздников
<andrex> от
<andrex> че за праздник то?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> день пирога чтоль? как скай выразилсо тока что)
<tagezi> andrex: Пи день
<tagezi> эх ты дюрёвня )
<andrex> да мне както боком все эти праздники
<Diadlo> точно, всех с днем Пи))
<andrex> ща за пи по пи получите
<tagezi> чо ты злой сегодня?
<andrex> я набурот добрый
<andrex> я походу всю ночь теперь добрый буду
<Diadlo> Народ, хочу преобрести винт себе. Лучше внешний, через USB или внутренний через SATA?
<Diadlo> Люди, ауу
<Leagnus> внешний не навернётся, будучи отключённым, если твой комп взорвётся при попадании в него шаровой молнии   :-)
<Diadlo> огого,  ну тогда однозначно внешний))
<Diadlo> ну а если серьезно?
<andrex> безразницы
<Diadlo> во сколько раз скорость SATA выше, чем у USB?
<Diadlo> ок
<andrex> я и внешний иногда как внутренний втыкаю и на оборот
<Diadlo> винт который поддерживает и USB и SATA?
<andrex> скорее бок который поддерживает и то итто
<Diadlo> че за бок?
<tagezi> коробочка куда втыкаеться винт для подключения через юсб
<tagezi> в магазины не ходишь?
<tagezi> юсб2 медленно работает, но сносно.. юсб3 летает почти )
<Diadlo> все, понял. у меня ток 2((
<andrex> короче, я свою фгню свотал тока мне лень думать как заставить работать mtp или блюьус чтобы передать поэтому обычной почтой потом пришлю)
<andrex> у мня тама короче провод и переходник сата юсб провод втыкаетсо в переходник переходник в коробку которая закрыта почти намертво в которой 2.5 сегейтка грин на тер
<Diadlo> разница чувствуется при разных подключениях?
<andrex> а есть и бокс который от бп еще питаецо на 12 вольт и работает с юсб и имеет датчик скорости и температуры но тама 3.5 диски
<andrex> да не особо
<andrex> еслиб ссд был бы то чувствовалось наверное
<Diadlo> ок. спасиб)
<tagezi> чувствуеться.. при копировании примерно 2 раза разница в скорости
<tagezi> смотреть фильмы, читать книги, нет )
<Diadlo> короче возьму USB, что бы молния шаровая не грохнула)
<tagezi> Diadlo: они летают по разряженому потоку ) держи вентиляторы выключеными )
<Diadlo> не. так вообще не вариант, сгорит же все нафиг
<Diadlo> у меня не комп, а  обогреватель
<Diadlo> зимой это классно, а вот летом, сдохнуть можно
<Diadlo> что-то народу на канале дофига, и тишина
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/810877
<Diadlo> что же делать эплам?
<[Raiden]> а там свой разъём?
<Diadlo> вроде
<Diadlo> http://ifaqs.ru/wp-content/uploads/444.jpg
<Diadlo> у них такая хрень
<tagezi> молодци ребята
<tagezi> апл не нужен ) всёравно хрень делать начал
<Diadlo> деньги сосут из потребителя
<[Raiden]> уу..
<Diadlo> че?
<[Raiden]> Ужасный разъем
<tagezi> у апла?
<tagezi> нормальный разьём.. аналог юсб, только ненужнее )
<Diadlo> вот сейчас производители стали адекватнее, делают у всего зарядники через mini-USB
<Diadlo> единственные эплы вроде выделаются
<tagezi> ну, нужно же как-то денег зарабатывать.. если ничего умного в голову не приходит, нужно вытягивать как нибудь
<Diadlo> зарядником? да хватит тебе
<[Raiden]> Кстати, это называется микро юсб. Мини юсб другой разъём  и всё ещё встречается в фотоаппаратах и например в радиоприёмниках
<[Raiden]> картинки в гугле )
<Diadlo> окаай
<Diadlo> знал, но чет позабыл
<[Raiden]> Да и я бы забыл, но уменя 1 девайс с таким разъёмом и шнур потерял )
<[Raiden]> Придётся покупать шнурок или универсальную китайскую зарядку с кучей разъёмов
<Diadlo> яб отдал, у меня валом таких
<Diadlo> коробка стоит, в ней все провода есть, на любой вкус и цвет
<[Raiden]> Оставь, пригодится мб )
<Diadlo> да и не собираюсь выкидывать. у в коробке из-под старой автомобильно аптечки лежат около 10 старых мобил
<Diadlo> из них рабочих 1-2
<Diadlo> хз куда сбагрить
<tagezi> собери распределённую вычилительную сеть, помоги расшифровать геном человека )
<Diadlo> они не потянут :D
<Diadlo> Благодаря Убунте я узнал так много животных, которых раньше не знал: Тар, Какомицли, Панголин. Откуда они берут их?))
<tagezi> потерял ссылку от википедии? )
<ArtemZ> б-же, как я устал писать эту бредовую документацию - http://funkyimg.com/i/Gmcv.png
<[Raiden]> Из африки наверное.  Марк вспоминает что кушал в детстве.
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> =)
<ArtemZ> лучше в 2048 поиграю
<Diadlo> ArtemZ че это?
<tagezi> понятно откуда у него такие бредовые идеи тогда )) если бы меня кормили этим всем в детстве, я бы, наверно, и покруче штуки придумывал
<Diadlo> то, что ты скинул
<Diadlo> я бы сдох, если бы ел все это. некоторые такие миилые)
<ArtemZ> Diadlo: http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/
<tagezi> блин, каноникал так и не сожет собрать QtCreator.. мануал им что-ли написать?
<Diadlo> а че с ним не так?
<Diadlo> вроде же нормально работает
<tagezi> ну, в репах досих пор 2.8 находится, собраный на старых либах qt5.. прикатили обновы qt5.2.1 и теперь что бы его поставить нужно ногу через ухо пропихнуть
<Diadlo> а тебе сильно нужны новые либы?
<tagezi> при этом с релизом новых либ, вышел релиз QtCreator 3.0, чо они его не соберут хрен их знает
<tagezi> ну, они по умолчанию в 14.04 ставяться
<Diadlo> я вот не вкурсе, он опенсорсная?
<tagezi> qt&
<tagezi> ?*
<Diadlo> да
<tagezi> http://qt-project.org/products/licensing
<Diadlo> ну вот, вместо того, что бы писать мануал им, пойди и собери себе сам))
<Diadlo> у них выпуск LTS на носу)
<tagezi> я KDeveloper юзаю )
<tagezi> а у них ЛТС на носу, а они стабилизировать выпуск не могут
<Diadlo> а я Geany + GCC/G++
<tagezi> выпустят гордого барана на свободу.. и бубу опять гордиться и баранить
<Diadlo> я хотел попробовать Арч, кто-нибуть тут юзал?
<tagezi> да.. класная штука
<tagezi> хотя можно какпипастом поставить, мануалов навалом
<Diadlo> а че тогда ща под бубунтой? или просто в ирке убунтовской силишь?
<Diadlo> *д
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже арч понравился.
<Diadlo> тогда че в под убунтой?
<tagezi> а разница какая?
<[Raiden]> Привычка наверное. И в арче есть свои минусы. Я например в убунте ставлю кутим с ппа. А в арче из аур я должен ждать пока он он соберётся и часть зависимостей.
<[Raiden]> Зачем ждать дольше?
<[Raiden]> )
<Diadlo> ну собрать самому, самое свеженькое
<tagezi> самое глючное?)
<Diadlo> ну мб самому поучавствовать в разработке))
<[Raiden]> Основная проблема - это привычка и места для общения.
<[Raiden]> для меня.
<[Raiden]> Что бы слезть с убунты - должно что-то произойти ощутимое. Какой-то большой косяк.
<[Raiden]> Ну что бы был стимул )
<Diadlo> че за места для общения?)
<tagezi> убунта само по себе один большой косяк
<Sergey_IT> или что лучшее появиться
<[Raiden]> ну, ты зайди например на канал арча тут, на фриноде.
<Diadlo> и че там?))
<[Raiden]> И там всё плохо начиная с топика.
<[Raiden]> )
<Diadlo> какой у них канал?
<[Raiden]> #archlinux-ru
<Diadlo> ye b
<Diadlo> ну и норм там все, только буквы пропущены некоторые))
<rekcuFniarB> А чё, рачлинукс ещё жив?
<tagezi> рач* )
<tagezi> жив и умирать не собирается )
<Diadlo> а с чего бы?
<Sergey_IT> а убунту жива?
<rekcuFniarB> Туда же systemd пришёл вроде.
<tagezi> не, она дебиану продалась )
<rekcuFniarB> И вроде бы был исход пользователей.
<tagezi> сустемд пришул и в убунту )
<rekcuFniarB> Ещё нет.
<Diadlo> че за системд?
<tagezi> надеешься что пронесёт? )
<Sergey_IT> прнесет... и не один раз
<rekcuFniarB> Ну к тому времени как внедряд наверняка его уже допилят.
<tagezi> Diadlo: ты бы лучше не животных учил, а то что у тебя в системе твориться )
<tagezi> вообще он в о репах есть.. можно юзать
<rekcuFniarB> Нет, спасибо.
<rekcuFniarB> И так пульсаудио приходится использовать…
<tagezi> смотри что бы при dist-upgrade не обновилось случайно )
<rekcuFniarB> Потому что VLC перестал нормально работать через alsa.
<[Raiden]> возможно нужно перенастроит альзу, перед тем ка кеё пользоваться вместо пульса.
<[Raiden]> опечатки, тороплюсь
<rekcuFniarB> Нет. Сперва перестал нормально работать VLC через alsa после обновления vlc, поэтому я перешёл на пульс.
<akuma_665> test
<ubuntuhelp> akuma_665, Ну понг, и что?
<Diadlo> думаю, парень регался)
<akuma_665> угадал)
<Diadlo> атож))
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[Raiden]> http://vk.com/videos44772122
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://vk.com/video44772122_167594588
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], врут - не было балконов
<[Raiden]> в хрущевках то?
<Sergey_IT> да
<[Raiden]> ещё как были, в виде выступающей плиты и заборчика.
 * Sergey_IT выглянул в окно - нет балкона (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: 1-й этаж?
<Sergey_IT> любой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лоджия?
<Sergey_IT> издеваетесь? (
<[Raiden]> Не правильынй у тебя дом какой-то.
<Sergey_IT> хрущевка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В туле есть экспериментальный дом, начала 70-х прошлого века. балконы на нечетных этажах
<Sergey_IT> у меня 66-ого
<[Raiden]> в москве и зеленограде все 5-этажки времён Хрущева с балконами.
<[Raiden]> и даже некоторые кривые дома в 3-4 этажа
<Sergey_IT> так это столица
<[Raiden]> http://ligarealty.com.ua/pic/planirovki/a1d722f06c64b1f6f3efabc17d3baeae.jpg вот в общем типичный дом того времени. Судя по линку этот где-то на Украине.
<[Raiden]> Я с гугла взял.
<Sergey_IT> на украине было лучше
<[Raiden]> А ты где?
<Sergey_IT> питер по уровню жизни был на 16 месте
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://www.dp.ru/a/2011/02/18/Vlasti_Peterburga_sostavi/
<[Raiden]> фотки глянь )
<[Raiden]> Твой дом по ходу строил какой-то американский диверсант.
<[Raiden]> Я несколько раз слышал об обвалах таких балконов
<[Raiden]> Так что может и к лучшему )
<Sergey_IT> здесь - http://www.winokna.ru/index.php?mod=text&uitxt=21
<Sergey_IT> а дом - переделанный итальянский проект вроде
<Sergey_IT> 30-х годов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://goo.gl/oLwSIh
<[Raiden]> У нас такие безбалконыне только учереждения бывают. Типа поликлиник или школ.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в районе соколиной горы (так кажется) были похожие 30-х лет постройки (знакомые жили)
<[Raiden]> ну мб
<Sergey_IT> я еще деревянные помню недалеко от тверской )
<[Raiden]> деревяныне есть и вообще разные есть. Но это уже не хрущевские дома.
<Sergey_IT> это да... но хрущевки дали возможность расселить много коммуналок
<[Raiden]> Вот такие есть на юго-востоке Москвы, их строили пленные немцы http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5644/193687024.0/0_9a57e_17b607b_XXXL.jpg
<Sergey_IT> за 10 лет у нас 500 тыс. человек расселили
<[Raiden]> Но тогда ещё хрущев был не генсек )
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4125/193687024.0/0_9a57f_2a1176bc_XXXL.jpg
<rekcuFniarB> quit -q
<Sergey_IT> у нас немецких хватает - хорошие домики
<Leagnus> не пойму, xdm - это логин-менеджер?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> 1из
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-15
<UNIm95> Народ только у меня проблемы с ютубом?
<[Raiden]> Какого плана?
<[Raiden]> Видео для проверки ютуба https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkXD3hmV6yM
 * [Raiden] отмазался
<tagezi> эм... нормально всё грузит
<UNIm95> видео даже при помощи youtube-dl скачиваются со скоростью 20-60 кбит в секунду
<UNIm95> причем вимео/вк нормально
<UNIm95> и speedtest показывает 7 из 16 мегабит до ирландии
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: трольно =)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  и там тормозит на 360
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Какие-то проблемы у меня были с ютубом, но 2-3 дня назад. Сча даже шот покажу )
<UNIm95> у меня с тытрубой проблемы с среды/четверга
<UNIm95> А поддержки у гугла нат
<UNIm95> нет*
<UNIm95> Жесть.
<UNIm95> покадрово скачивает
<UNIm95> это как так?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0315/h_1394884543_3080129_3f0322fb24.png
<UNIm95> это я и вчера видел
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: это твоя аська вверху слева?
<[Raiden]> угу, но я буду игнорировать
<fshp> ку
<fshp> Есть кто-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> ку
<fshp> Привет. С проблемкой помочь нужно
<UNIm95> fshp: Есть
<fshp> Есть ноут с двумя карточками g650m
<fshp> Убунта с лайва нормально грузилась.
<fshp> Скачал 14.04.
<tagezi> рано ещё 14.04 ставить
<fshp> При инициализации второй карты перестаёт обновляться экран
<fshp> Во время загрузки
<fshp> Видимо, ядро помечает её как первичную
<fshp> И выводит уже изображение туда
<fshp> Но ко второй карте на подключить монитор
<fshp> Нет разьёмов
<fshp> Она лишь для SLI
<fshp> Можно ли через параметр ядра отключить одно PCI устройство?
<andrex|off> !enter | fshp
<ubuntuhelp> fshp: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<fshp> tagezi: ставить рано. Пробовать в самый раз
<tagezi> ну, если ты пробуешь, то проблеммы нет )) есть возможность иследовать недостатки и написать багрепорт )
<fshp> tagezi: да багрепорт я написал бы. Но логи не достать) С лайфа же гружусь
<tagezi> на лайфе монтируется нормальная работчая система... просто временная.. хотя есть же функция оставить место в хоум для пользовательских файлов
<tagezi> так логи там можно собрать
<fshp> как я их соберу без экрана?
<fshp> Я не гудини)
<[Raiden]> Я не сталкивался с 2 картами. Рекомендую покопатсья на русском форуме. И порегаться там до кучи.
<UNIm95> fshp: глянь в биосе есть ли возможность задать первичную/вторичную карту.
<fshp> UNIm95: нет. Можно физически извлеч карту. Тогда нормально всё.
<UNIm95> А кабель перебросить не вариант?
<UNIm95> после загрузки?
<fshp> UNIm95: это ноутбук. Какой там кабель?
<UNIm95> fshp:  тогда точно есть возможность указания вторичной первичной карты и/ил основного вывода монитора
<fshp> UNIm95: Нету. На второй карте нет видеовыходов. Она лишь для SLI.
<UNIm95> fshp:  что за ноут?
<fshp> UNIm95: Lenovo Y500
<UNIm95> модель точнее
<fshp> IdeaPad
<UNIm95> fshp:  смешно.
<fshp> UNIm95: ?
<UNIm95> мне буквенно-цифрой код модели
<UNIm95> у меня тоже леново thinkpad 14
<UNIm95> только какое внутри железо?
<UNIm95> интел или амд?
<fshp> UNIm95: артикул я не помню. В магазинах сейчас модель посвежее с g750m. Интел внутри. Intel HD хардварно заблокирован. Оптимуса соответственно нету
<UNIm95> fshp:  там 2 видюхи от нвидии?
<fshp> UNIm95: lf
<fshp> да
<UNIm95> fshp: с nomodset грузился?
<fshp> UNIm95: да
<fshp> UNIm95: проблемы после того, как nouveau инициализирует вторую карту
<fshp> UNIm95: с vesa всё нормально
<UNIm95> тогда и юзай весу
<UNIm95> после загрузки ставь блоб от нвидии
<fshp> Да я не хотел бинарные драйвера ставить
<fshp> Но мысль хорошая
<UNIm95> fshp:  блобофобия?
<fshp> Или уже на рабочей системе через sysfs отключить вторую карту
<fshp> UNIm95: нет. Люблю консолько с нативным разрешением
<UNIm95> а чем тебя эмуляторы терминала не устраивают?
<fshp> UNIm95: у тебя иксы падали\ломались?
<UNIm95> пару раз за все время
<fshp> а ты на генте посиди)) на анстабл
<fshp> Привычка детства, так сказать.
<UNIm95> fshp:  это называется ССЗБ
<fshp> UNIm95: это называется 256мб оперативки.))
<UNIm95> не понял
<fshp> UNIm95: ладно. В ребут пошёл. Спасибо.
<tagezi> зачем на ноуте 3 видеокарты?
<tagezi> о_О
<snql> tagezi: маркетинг
<tagezi> блин, у нас зима началась )
<akuma_665> у нас и не кончалась)
<[Raiden]> В мск тяжелые тучи  и +8 , но в понедельник обещают +1
<[Raiden]> может и снег сыпанёт ) - подозрение.
<andrex> хм, чет тыртубище тупит...
<[Raiden]> может их ддосят.
<tagezi> школоту нужно запритить пользоваться любой техникой умнее аналогово телефона..
<tagezi> и все досс атаки прекратяться
<[Raiden]> Главное их в игры не пускать, а то сервера бывают забиты.
<[Raiden]> ))
<UNIm95> я утра ролик качаю
<UNIm95> с ютуба
<UNIm95> 300 мб
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны
<kyshtynbai> можно в баше вызвать команду с другой переменной окружения?
<kyshtynbai> То есть например я хочу сделать date но с английской локалью (только один раз).
<[Raiden]> почитай про функции и локальыне переменные.  Либо запоминай текущую локаль в переменную. Выполняй программа и потом возвращай запомненное.
<andrex> export LANG=000
<andrex> проги
<andrex> или LC_ALL=***** прога
<andrex> чет обьяснил, ижно сам не понял че
<[Raiden]> Если не использвать функции, то так
<[Raiden]> OLDLANG="$LANG" ; LANG=C date ; LANG=$OLDLANG
<[Raiden]> МОжно и проще, но менее универсально
<kyshtynbai> фсё проще оказалось
<kyshtynbai> LANF=en_ENG.UTF-8 date
<kyshtynbai> и всё :) .
<kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> А.. ну наверное да, так не поменяется
<[Raiden]> С башем вообще иногда проще попробовать чем спросить )
<kyshtynbai> Точно!
<teddyp1cker> не троллинга ради будет сказано, но баш такое уг по сравнению с виндовым  powershell
<[Raiden]> Он старее и проще в изучении.
<[Raiden]> и наверное ближе к batch
<[Raiden]> несмотря на ущербность последнего
<kyshtynbai> powershell даже по табу команды не подставляет(
<kyshtynbai> А вообще да, баш не рулит. Перл-шелл!
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: повершелл подставляет и команды и встроенные фунции.
<kyshtynbai> нда? Значит, давненько я его не видал!
<[Raiden]> Только функции там длинной с километр, не для  простых смертных людей.
<[Raiden]> Надо быть программистом\специалистом
<kyshtynbai> да уж я понмю set-eviroment-variable
<kyshtynbai> и тому подоюная жесть).
<teddyp1cker> зато любому понятее if (str1 == str2) ... / if (str1.equal(str2))
<teddyp1cker> чем камасутра аля if [[ -eq [$str1, $str2]]]
<teddyp1cker> или как оно там
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: сомнительно и в баще обычно if [ "$str1" -eq "$str2" ];then ...
<[Raiden]> что легко читается
<teddyp1cker> а вроде ж там зачем-то вторые скобки нужны
<teddyp1cker> хотя мб я путаю
<[Raiden]> в некоторых случаях нужны. Но не при сравнении просто 2 переменных
<[Raiden]> и в баше бывают моменты , когда можно написать по разному.
<[Raiden]> и обычн оесть учебники, котоыре описывают как православно
<teddyp1cker> открыл вот какой свой древний скрипт
<teddyp1cker> вижу  if [[ -z "$JETTY_DIR" ]]; then
<teddyp1cker> вот тут я не помня баша только гадать могу
<teddyp1cker> поэтому беру питон и не парюсь
<teddyp1cker>  if [[ "$2" -eq "rebuild" ]]; then
<teddyp1cker> мб я конечно че-то тогда не так делал
<teddyp1cker> но врядли я бы просто так писал 2 скобки)
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.kde.org/pelt5lnxm - тоже хороший пример
<[Raiden]> можно вообще вот так test  2 =  2  &&  echo true
<[Raiden]> и это будет чистый баш
<teddyp1cker> last=${var: -1} - вот тут видимо декремент - но блин почему не last--
<teddyp1cker> это же очевидно и просто
<[Raiden]> Конструкция выше не верна
<[Raiden]> -eq для сравнения чисел, а не строк.
<[Raiden]> и зачем там двое скобок я тоже не знаю
<teddyp1cker> а там и нужны числа
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.kde.org/pusle1dk5
<[Raiden]> "rebuild" не является числом
<teddyp1cker> а ты про это
<teddyp1cker> ну мб)
<teddyp1cker> видимо я просто не осилил баш либо в специфическом баше сидел)
<[Raiden]> Тогда стоит проявлять аккуратность в сравнении с другими языками
<[Raiden]> /me вредный
<teddyp1cker> да не в синтаксисе дело
<teddyp1cker> из powershell тебе весь .net доступен
<teddyp1cker> пиши не могу
<teddyp1cker> тут же ничего окромя примитивных функций не наваять
<teddyp1cker> и потом возится с этим не в кайф совсем
<teddyp1cker> прямо как перл - написал один раз и забыл
<[Raiden]> Ну , в этом и суть. Что бы что-то автоматизировать, с повершелл надо быть программистом и знать дотнет
<teddyp1cker> ибо потом только переписать)
<[Raiden]> а с башем достаточн ознать минимум )
<teddyp1cker> впринципе да
<teddyp1cker> для мелочей его достаточно
<teddyp1cker> у яблока есть applescript для высокоуровнего скриптинга
<teddyp1cker> очен годен
<teddyp1cker> с automator
<[Raiden]> а в лине есть ... десятка 3 скриптовых языков.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у шеллового языка есть определенные цели. Выполнять программы по 1 на строку или через ; и всё собственно.
<[Raiden]> А для других вещей существуют другие языки.
<[Raiden]> И исходя из этого - повершелл - гипертрофированный и сложный в обучении шелл
<teddyp1cker> Get-Service | Export-CSV D:
<teddyp1cker> services.csv
<teddyp1cker> чего тут учить
<teddyp1cker> 1 строкой получаешь табличку с инфой по сервисам
<teddyp1cker> на баше с учетом портабельности (upstart systemd еще фиг знает что) я бы строк 100 бы написал
<[Raiden]> Я например первый раз это вижу и мне не очевидно то, что телает строка. Ну может кроме | и слова экспорт )
<UNIm95> Народ есть вопрос: почему через SMPlayer ютюб смотрится нормально а через любой браузер тормоза?
<UNIm95> причем если использовать youtube-dl тоже не особо быстро все пашет
<tagezi> UNIm95: фиг его знает.. может флеш в браузере пашет как-то странно
<tagezi> у тебя процессор не забиваеться когда ты смотришь?
<UNIm95> нет
<UNIm95> видео тупо не грузится
<tagezi> а браузер какой?
<tagezi> может в германии сервер утубовый лагает?
<tagezi> хотя нет.. у тебя бы тогда и в смплеер бы не показывал
<UNIm95> даже иксы перезапустил сейчас и те же яйца
<[Raiden]> не факто что у тебя проблема
<[Raiden]> *на твоей стороне
<tagezi> интересно, а смплеер конектиться к томуже серверу что и браузер
<tagezi> не*
<UNIm95> хз. а youtube-dl?
<tagezi> может посмотреть как пакеты идут до серверов?
<Sergey_IT> что русскому хорошо - немцу - смерть
<tagezi> он русский )
<Sergey_IT> в германии ж
<UNIm95> tagezi:  не совсем =) я из восточных славян. но не русский
<UNIm95> и не украинец
<tagezi> а если он будет в антарктиде то пингвином станет? )
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<Sergey_IT> известно, что все, кто из ссср/россии - русские
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, я вообще по генеалогическому дереву тюрк, но бьют по лицу, а не по родословной )
<tagezi> ну на 2/3 тюркт.. остальная треть цигане с украинцами )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: общаясь тут с русским россиянином заметил дофига отличий
<UNIm95> поэтому не могу называться русским
<tagezi> русский - это карма... так что хочешь не хочешь а называть будут
<tagezi> и никого не волнует...
<Sergey_IT> русские - это много национальностей. У меня отец и вологодской области, мать из рязанской - и это разные народности
<[Raiden]> Сами себя отождествляйте кем хотите
<UNIm95> Это тоже верно
<Sergey_IT> и отличий не меньше, чем между немцами и французами
<tagezi> кшб всех прировняет )
<tagezi> кгб*
<UNIm95> лол.
<UNIm95> в России кгб нет. В беларуси лютует =)
<Sergey_IT> цру, ты имеешь ввиду
<UNIm95> Беларуси*
<Sergey_IT> для них и якуты - русские
<tagezi> ну, пушкин же русский.. так что можно расслабиться )
<tagezi> кстати Гоголь тоже, так что украинцы могут расслабиться )
<Sergey_IT> не кощунствуй - Гоголь - это великий украинский пистель
<Sergey_IT> *а*
<Sergey_IT> правда, они изучают его в переводе
<tagezi> Гоголь - это великий руский писатель, входит в состав русской классической мысли 19 века )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C,_%D0%9D%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B9_%D0%92%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это пропаганда москвы
<UNIm951> Что за пропаганда?
<tagezi> UNIm951: да мы тут про гоголя и пушкина )
<[Raiden]> Ленина ещё вспомните. С бабкой немкой и не только.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], и тебя вспомним
<UNIm95> =)
<[Raiden]> ))
<fshp> #java-ru
<Sergey_IT> джава - не ру
<Sergey_IT> fshp: /join #java-ru
<fshp> Sergey_IT, не в то окно написал. Бывает.
<Sergey_IT> разведут окон... а потом путаются
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-16
<andrex> вот и зима вернулась
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39319
<[Raiden]> Программа flacon в работе http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0316/h_1394972463_2185029_77ae141ba4.png
<tagezi> да, флакон не плохо конвертит, жаль не может кучу дарожек одним куском записать
<tagezi> образ разбивает на отдельные
<tagezi> о, Соколов под барана уже собрал.. обычно нужно месяц после релиза ждать )
<tagezi> а, ещё у него корявый поиск по бвзам данных.. так что теги в 95% ручками заполнять приходиться
<[Raiden]> ну вообще-то он их из куе берёт.
<[Raiden]> не качай без тегов )
<tagezi> иногда куи хрен знает как заполнены
<tagezi> приходиться сидеть и править в блакноте
<tagezi> ну и кроме того.. он почему-то практически не находит классику и этнику..
<tagezi> хотя может у меня диски пирацкие, и их просто в интернет базе нет
<Sergey_IT> запиши их в линуксе и будут не пиратские
<Scrimmer> бу
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: лицензию линукс не снимит.. нужно подождать 50 лет после смерти исполнителя что бы его произведения перевели на Public Domaine, тода хоть шилом на камнях можно будете писать )
<Sergey_IT> )
<andrex> Scrimmer: нифига себе
<Scrimmer> andrex: чего?)
<Scrimmer> чето тихо тут у вас
<[Raiden]> Я музыку конверчу , новости обсуждаю.
<[Raiden]> Тут даже не знаю что сказать.
<[Raiden]> Пусть будет тишина до релиза )
<andrex> аааа
<andrex> да просто тут ботов 65%
<tagezi> andrex: тоесть ты признаёшь что тут 14 человек сидит? )
<andrex> ну гдето так
<tagezi> http://www.megaleecher.net/Radxa_Rock_Reviewed#axzz2vzYDSSZR
<tagezi> чуть дороже чем малина, но зато даже убунту пойдёт, скорее всего )
<Scrimmer> эх, сеня в Крыму весело
<Scrimmer> завтра уже проснусь гражданином России
<only_you> сочувствую
<akuma_665> чему именно сочуствуешь?
<[Raiden]> Пару недель ещё будет оформляться вступление.
<tagezi> лигитимность этого будет оформляться ещё лет 20
<only_you> да какая там легитимность, о чем ті
<tagezi> IT - это наука о информационных технологиях,  а что такое тi я не знаю.. не обученый я
<andrex> тракторная Iлектроника)
<[Raiden]> Сша врятли признают. С другйо стороны и фиг с ними.
<sergey> Всем привет
<tagezi> в г+ создали сообщество systemd =)
<tagezi> upstart  я чото не нахожу )
<tagezi> привет
<sergey> Народ, у меня есть вопрос
<sergey> Я сидел некоторое время на Генте, там в ядре была фича Fbcondecor - декорации в консоли.
<sergey> Сейчас решил такое же на Убунту накатить - в ядре фичи нет, патч найти тоже не могу свежий.
<sergey> Что делать?
<tagezi> прикольный рабочий стол https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111202776093075745991
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> зачем тебе декорации в консоли? о_О
<sergey> Натяну панаму я на свою на голову. Пусть не греет ни***, но зато как здорово!
<sergey> Неуютно в голой консоли себя ощущаю.
<sergey> О, всё.
<sergey> Вопрос снят. Зашел на арчевский AUR, Нашел там сорцы linux-fcondecor, из PKGBUILD вытянул ссылку на патч.
<sergey> Однако, все не так просто. Для 3.11 нет..
<sergey> Во. У Меписа спёр. http://www.mepiscommunity.org/sites/default/files/fbcondecor/fbcondecor-3.11%2B.patch
<UNIm95> Гребанный ютуб
<UNIm95> уже 4-й день фигня с воспроизведением
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Может это гебешники фаервол или прокси настраивают?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  в SMPlayer все пашет >_<
<[Raiden]> Наверное там секрет в буферизации или я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> или в интерфейсе гугла\его плейера
<[Raiden]> у тебя включен хтмл5 или флэш?
<[Raiden]> попробуй переклчюиться на флэш
<UNIm95> Флэш
<UNIm95> хтмл5 вообще не грузится
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/9/5/5/0/7/c601be3e78de553b7b346fdd689.jpg
<[Raiden]> тебе )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  лол
<UNIm95> инет, кстати, нормально пашет
<[Raiden]> http://out.pro-tv.net/1679-mir-24.html - крымское тв
<gaga_rin> Привет всем, кто нить в доту нативную играет?
<UNIm95> gaga_rin: нет но в tf2 играю =)
<UNIm95> gaga_rin: на пару в mvm будешь?
<mayday> по тихой гемеры нарисовались, вот поэтому и тихо :)
<gaga_rin> UNIm95: неее, я только в доту и то форфан
<UNIm95> так я тоже
<Vlad_> Коллеги, добрый вечер. Проблемка одна возникла. OpenSsh перестал стартовать при запуске системы(было какое-то обновление, плюс я конфиги правил, может из-за одного из двух). Связываю с тем, что ssh настроен на интерфейс VPN который появляется т
<Vlad_> олько во время подключения клиента. В инете видел много тем, но вопрос не решил. Подскажите, пожалуйста
<gaga_rin> UNIm95: его ставить нужно, лееень
<UNIm95> gaga_rin: ок
<Vlad_> В init.d/ssh поставил $network на ожидание старта. Сделал update-rc.d ssh. Попробовал 0.0.0.0 на ListeningAddress поставить. Всёравно та же беда. При старте системы служба вроде грузится(видно по ps) но адрес не слушает. Если после подключения по VPN(появляется инт-с p
<Vlad_> pp0) перезапустить службу - всё ок
<kyshtynbai> Vlad_: а тебе надо по ssh заходить и по впн, и так?
<Vlad_> Мне надо подключиться по VPN и после этого получить возможность подключиться по ssh
<Vlad_> kyshtynbai: по VPN я подключаюсь. Но ssh после этого выдаёт Connection refused. Посмотрел netstat - ip-адрес vpn не слушается сервисом ssh.
<kyshtynbai> А в ListeningAdress прописан айпи интейфейса впн:
<kyshtynbai> ,
<kyshtynbai> да блин
<kyshtynbai> ?
<kyshtynbai> /etc/ssh/sshd_config вот там.
<Vlad_> kyshtynbai: я сейчас прописал там два интерфейса: vpn и локалки. Ни тот ни тот не даёт подключиться по ssh. После перезагрузки службы - всё ок(слушаются оба IP).
<Vlad_> Сейчас попробую ещё раз перезагрузиться
<kyshtynbai> давай. оптиши, плз, мне интересно тоже.
<Vlad_> kyshtynbai: После перезагрузки попробовал подключиться по ssh к ip локальной сети - ОК.
<Vlad_> Подключился к VPN- ОК.
<Vlad_> Подключаюсь по ssh к ip VPN - Connection refused
<kyshtynbai> на файрволе правил нету?
<kyshtynbai> а куда у нас опенвпн вообще лог пишет собственно говоря
<Vlad___> kyshtynbai: Очень давно настраивал. Работало с ними. Чуть позже попробую разрешить всё.
<Vlad___> ОпенВпн вроде в сислог пишет. Вообще если grep ssh /var/log/* делать то много файлов найдётся
<kyshtynbai> там много бует auth.log или как то такъ\
<Vlad___> Отключился от VPN - теперь по локальному ip не коннектится
<Vlad____> я отключаться буду)
<kyshtynbai> чувствую там простое что-то.
<Vlad____> попробую ещё раз ребутнуться
<Vlad___> Ну в обещем так: после перезагрузки openssh слушает только ip локалки. Подключаться по нему не даёт (кажется из-за firewall), что правильно и меня устраивает. VPN по локальному ip подключается успешно. Создаётся интерфейс (до этого не существовал) p
<Vlad___> pp0. Ssh по нему не подключается("Connection refused"). После перезагрузки sshd - он начинает слушать интерфейс ppp0.
<Vlad___> Я вижу решение - прописать перезапуск ssh после поднятия интерфейса ppp0
<Vlad___> Но всёравно гимр. Раньше-то работало без этого. Не пойму что изменилось. Последнее что делал с ssh - игрался с пользователями, и ещё обновление установил
<Vlad___> Или можно как-то сделать так, чтобы интерфейс ppp0 всегда существовал, а не только когда кто-то подключается по vpn?
<Vlad___> тогда и openssh его будет видеть при старте и слушать
<Vlad___> Или может попробовать переустановить пакет?
<Vlad___> Или прописать ListenAddress - 0.0.0.0? (вроде пробовал, не помогло). Знатоки, подскажите, пожалуйста
<kyshtynbai> погоди
<kyshtynbai> а покажи /etc/network/interfaces
<snql> тут судьба крыма решается а вы сети лопатите
<kyshtynbai> да уж вроде решилась
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Failed!
<kyshtynbai> Вот.
<[Raiden]> s/решается/решилась/
<[Raiden]> В Севастополе уже отмечают
<[Raiden]> Но пробелмы ещё не кончились. Киевская власть подвозит военных в Донецк.  И некотоыре это не могут враждебно воспринять.
<kyshtynbai> не надо военных. И Крыма, ваще-то, тоже не надо. Экономические санкции нам нужны как ежу футболка.
<[Raiden]> У каждог освоё мнение. Крым не помешает. И политически и стратегически и просто поехать вина попить, покупаться.
<[Raiden]> и не только
<kyshtynbai> Ну, возможно.
<[Raiden]> Иметь Украину в стратегических партнёрах было бы ещё лучше. Но при текущих путчистах это нереально.
<[Raiden]> ой, кажется я увлёкся )
<[Raiden]> молчу
<only_you> [Raiden]: окупант
<[Raiden]> Может быть. Или как посмотреть. Если жители радуются, то по мне не оккупант, а избавитель.
<only_you> какие жители радуються
<only_you> крімские татарі и украинці не голосовали
<[Raiden]> Крымские. Я их тв смотрю. Там концерт идёт, все радуются.
<[Raiden]> не правда.
<only_you> голосовали коренніе россияни и привозная "явка" с россии
<[Raiden]> Глава татар решил байкотировать, но татары приходили.
<only_you> татарі бойкот обьявили "референдуму"
<[Raiden]> Не татары, их главенство
<only_you> на вашем тв все что угодно можно увидеть
<[Raiden]> Я смотрю крымское тв
<kyshtynbai> врут все! и те тв, и эти. битва геббельсов.
<only_you> да ваш путин геббельса уже перевлюнул, наверное
<[Raiden]> На русских землях оккупантами являются потомки поляков и австровенгров. Входящих в упа и правый сектор. Пусть эти земли не часть россии, имею в виду не крым, но это земли где живут русские в большом числе.
<[Raiden]> русские не могут быть оккупантами на своей родине
<only_you> не путай русских и россиян
<only_you> в кріму ві окупанті
<[Raiden]> вы можете сравнивать путина с гебельсом. Но идеологические фашисты сейчас не на нашей стороне. А на ключевых постах в Киеве.
<only_you> лол
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ага
<kyshtynbai> я не путина сравниваю, а телевидение
<[Raiden]> Краым прешел в РФ , но на украине ничего не кончилось. Сейчас вводятся войска в восточные части украины, где живут русские в основном.
<[Raiden]> Остаётся только надеяться что у этих нацистов осталось хоть сколько-то мозгов.
<[Raiden]> и русофобов
<[Raiden]> что бы не начать гражданскую войну
<only_you> киселев головного мозга
<only_you> Крім не перешел ни в какое рф
<UNIm95> Народ операторы канал тут?
<only_you> ті приедь для начала в ету восточную Украину или Киев
<only_you> и посмотри
<UNIm95> Тут человек правила нарушает на канале
<only_you> как у нас русские воспринимают ваши войска
<only_you> путину нужно дать героя Украині за обьеденение нации
<[Raiden]> Я оператор канала. МОгу забанить ког оскажете и сам выйти ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  начнем =) влепи человеку + за нарушение правил: не тот язык использует
<only_you> да, давайте
<UNIm95> only_you: Специально для тебя: я не русский =)
<only_you> ущимил ваш язік)
<[Raiden]> only_you: Я не видел жителей крыма говорящих что русские там оккупанты. Но зато в жабере видел украинцев этнически русских которые хотя тсейчас в крым.  И  всему этому виной, не путин, уж поверь. И гебельсы сидят не там куда ты смотришь.
<kyshtynbai> Свободу Джулиану Ассанджу!
<[Raiden]> в обещм, мне нечего добавить. Давайте про убунту )
<only_you> sudo rm -rf /putin*
<UNIm95> 1rules
<UNIm95> >_<
<UNIm95> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kyshtynbai> мимо!
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai:  пока по адресу.
<UNIm95> я правила вспоминаю =)
<kyshtynbai> divide and conquer. Вот так Америца достигает своих целей. Всё. Буду лучше парсить хтмл.
<only_you> да, с такими "братьми" и врагов не нужно
<UNIm95> only_you:  то что решили крымчане- их выбор.
<[Raiden]> Давайте уж тогда оффтопить до завтра. Всёравно увсех язык чешется.
<kyshtynbai> гыгы
<only_you> не
<kyshtynbai> меня два вопроса беспокоят: возможные санцкии экономические со стороны запада для россии (войны-то, понятно, не будет) и второе - н украину теперь фиг съездишь, будет теперь как в том анекдоте - запинка за рогом, але ты,
<kyshtynbai> москалику, вже приихав.
<only_you> лучше бери калаш и едь захватівай еще какой-то город в Украине
<[Raiden]> Беларусы точн обратья, а насчет украины не понятно. Если только в Донбасе. В столице Украины выступают радикальные националисты уже четверть года, жертвы были. Но никто их даже не собирается сажать. - Значит вы их поддерживаете.
<only_you> киселев не лечится
<only_you> лучше про кде пиши
<kyshtynbai> Зацените лучше песенгу https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3uJ6dTKZjU .
<kyshtynbai> чо это ютуб по хттпс стал работать
<kyshtynbai> не заметил даже.
<[Raiden]> а ио президента до кучи ещё и Баптист, если верить википедии. Сектант какой-то.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> ті для начала приедь к нам в Киев и послушай местное население
<kyshtynbai> это ты кому?
<only_you> а то только говоришь о том, что в кремлевских сми услішал
<only_you> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> Ког оволнует население. Ваш майдан против олигархов выступал - ваше западное население. И чего.
<only_you> какое западное
<only_you> западного там половина біла
<[Raiden]> Я уже в прессе видел фразочку: Украинский олигархат
<[Raiden]> Население волновало только что бы во власть залезть.
<only_you> понятно. пока
<[Raiden]> пока
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://tv.crimea.ua/index.php/online/online-tv.html
<[Raiden]> Интересно, в украинском тв говорят, что ио собрался на оборону 6+ млрд тратить, за счет бюджетников? Пропадают бесплатыне завтраки для детей и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или там такие вещи не обсуждают?
<only_you> никто не против повішения затрат но вооруженніе силі. ибо на них и так никто не обращал внимания и нефинансировал
<only_you> ибо если не кормишь свою армию, будешь кормить чужую
<only_you> про бюджетников не вкурсе
<only_you> 6 млрд с бюджета віделили
<only_you> у нас люди сами идут записуются в военкоматі или национальную гвардию
<only_you> хотя мобилизации еще не біло
<[Raiden]> С кем вы будете воевать - непонятно. В крыму русская армия и врятли что-то хорее получится. Если только с восточной частью своей страны.
<only_you> и что ті за ссілку мне кинул, не понятно
<[Raiden]> А гвардию говорят делают на основе вв и правого сектора. И ещё говорят что поснимали всех генералов кто против правого сектора.
<only_you> какой-то концерт для россиян
<[Raiden]> ну там крымское тв. Про выборы к сожалению уже кончилось. Теперь концерт. Засунь в избранное, там бывают новости.
<only_you> с вашей окупационной армией, которая сейчас в Кріму и в Херсоне десантировалась. и продолжает стоять на границах всех областей
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Влепи ему + за нарушение 1.1
<[Raiden]> Неудобно, я сам правила нарушаю )
<only_you> национальная гвардия на основе вв и мобилизационного ресурса
<[Raiden]> Потерпите до завтра. У украинцев своя раскладка,  им так наверное проще )
<only_you> ну а про правій сектор, очередной киселев. тут обсуждать даже не буду
<[Raiden]> only_you: ну, ладно, посмотрим.
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: Санкции быстро исчезнут после повышения цен на газ
<only_you> желаю вам удачи и процветания вашей економики
<only_you> извиняюсь за оффтоп
<[Raiden]> РФ врятли будет повышать цены на газ кому-либо. Вот отменить текущие льготы для украины и продавать по номальной европейской цене - это может быть.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ты же вроде парень?
<only_you> у нас цена на газ віше европейской
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: да )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: чем бреешься? Обычной бритвой или электро?
<[Raiden]> only_you: у вас - конечных покупателей возможно да. А цена по которой он идёт из РФ льготная.
<UNIm95> Вечер флуда фигли =)
<only_you> я бреюсь бандеровскорй бритвой
<only_you> с логотипом правого сектора
<only_you> )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: лол, обычной. Жилет и какая-то пена из ашана.
<[Raiden]> only_you: )
<Leagnus> а я топором бреюсь
<only_you> мужик
<only_you> брутально, чо
<[Raiden]> подъём цен на транспорт и энергоресурсы для населения - это 1 из пунктов ассоциаации с ЕС. От которой отказался Янукович и которую у вас хотят подписать до выбора настоящего президента.
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно из для этог отуда и пропихнули. На волне майдана )
<Leagnus> Лучше бы министра внутренних дел спросили: а где деньги с золотой шахты
<Leagnus> или подписали указ из царских плат Порошенка сделать сиротский приют
<only_you> [Raiden]: http://ubuntuone.com/3EaR4taRcaqykAZe2UEKjr
<only_you> почитай договор об ассоциации для начала. там такого пункта нету
<only_you> так и живем)
<Leagnus> всё это похоть к американскому пирогу устроила: всем охота ездить на дукатти,
<Leagnus> и каждый уикенд отдыхать в турции
<only_you> все просто хотят жить в нормальной стране
<only_you> а не терпеть гнет олигархов и кримминала
<only_you> а теперь еще и путина
<[Raiden]> люди выкрикивающие москаля на ножи точно есть. Это не пропаганда гебелсовской россии. Можно пройти на ютуб и увидеть. Возможно таких мало или не много. Или крайне мало.
<[Raiden]> Но и в германии в 40 годах далеко не каждый был фашист.
<only_you> но вам етого не понять
<only_you> вам бі Крім захватить
<only_you> или еще какую землю
<only_you> забіл. еще желаю вам от кеселева и ко избавиться и смотреть нормальное тв и прессу
<only_you> *кИселева
<[Raiden]> ютуб тоже не смотреть?
<Leagnus> only_you: осторожнее со словом "вам" или "все". Взрослый чел. оговорки должен делать
<only_you> каюсь
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4WMU0rQqkc , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nds8Vhk5Gtg
<only_you> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=246937035479135&id=102695309903309
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://makeupreviews.ru/sites/default/files/u957/golubcy_258.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> ну хоть что-то)
<[Raiden]> Новый жемчуг ещё беру, это как в ссср было
<only_you> ті кинул мне ссілку в инет, разработаній в дарпе, на www, разработаній в церне ну и т.д.)
<only_you> я как настоящий бандеровец проплаченій госдепом блендаметом чищу)
<only_you> ностальгируешь?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не очень понимаю , какая разница кто сделал зубную пасту или инет. Учитывая что и ты им пользуешся.
<only_you> я как не специалист вообще разници не вижу в зубной пасте
<only_you> а если послушать моего стоматолога, то я давно должен без зубов ходить
<[Raiden]> У вас сейчас тоже будет наплыв товаров. Ваши производства, даже технологичные , западу не нужны. Как заметил президент Беларуси, украинские самолёты нужны в снг, а европейцы будут летать на своих.
<only_you> как скажешь)
<[Raiden]> Зато рынок сбыта им нужен. )
<only_you> особенно наши ІТ западу не нужні
<only_you> добро пожаловать им на наш рінок
<only_you> кстати, они открівают нам свой рінок в одностороннем порядке
<only_you> т.е. мі пока им свой не откріваем
<[Raiden]> Ит может и нужны. Ит специалисты могут выжить )
<[Raiden]> Хм, это я не знал )
<only_you> )
<only_you> Россия — это автозаправка, маскирующаяся под страну, — Маккейн http://hvylya.org/news/exclusive/rossiya-eto-avtozapravka-maskiruyushhayasya-pod-stranu-makkeyn.html
<[Raiden]> про снайперов я думаю можно не говорить. А Маккейн только лаить может, как наш жириновский - он кстати предложил повесит ьвсё правительство украины.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> пусть приезжает в Киев
<only_you> війдет, предложит)
<only_you> неужели так хотите второй северной кореей стать
<kyshtynbai> я не хоч
<only_you> и кому тогда [Raiden] будет писать софт
<[Raiden]> Роль США кстати, тут вообщще загадочная. В нашем сми мног опро это было, включая про приезд Маккейна. И был какой-то разговор американки, котоаря осуждала кому можно войти в правительство.
<only_you> или чем ті там занимаешься
<kyshtynbai> эх.
<only_you> да пофиг на США
<only_you> люди на майдане не за США стояли
<only_you> и не за США погибали
<only_you> здесь все хотят жить в нормальніх условиях
<only_you> не более и не менее
<[Raiden]> Не хотим. Но нам пытаются приготовить такой момент. И пока ваши новые руководители говорят о свободе, в черном море бороздит авианосец. И все базы вокруг РФ усилены. В прибалтике, польше и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> ну ві же привісили количтество черноморского флота в Кріму в несколько раз
<only_you> а потом и совсем стали блокировать наши части
<only_you> дороги
<only_you> захватівать админ. здания
<only_you> и т.д.
<only_you> и потом ві еще что-то там на США пинаете
<tagezi> вы это кто?
<only_you> РФ
<[Raiden]> До того как ваша текущая власть появилась ничего такого небыло. Хотя ты конечно можешь считать РФ инициатором...
<only_you> причем здесь наша власть
<tagezi> эм.. тут из рф 3 человека сидит, остольное беларусы и украинцы
<only_you> она вам войну обьявляла?
<only_you> или россиян убивала?
<only_you> tagezi: )
<tagezi> так что заканчивайте о политике, или идите в приват ругаться
<[Raiden]> Люди мрут от неё, беспорядки. Крым же считался автономией и войска там вполне законно появились по договору с властями крыма.
<only_you> я давно за
<only_you> но Райден продолжает подкидать дровишки)
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> никто от нее не мрет. беспорядки ваши засланіе козачи устраивают
<only_you> сколько уже на границе тісяч остановили и гру-шников словили
<only_you> давай закончим на етом
<only_you> лучше я себе кде поставлю
<only_you> нас разсудит время и международній суд)
<[Raiden]> суд из членов ЕС, коотыре никогда не сознаются в поддержке радикалов.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а время - это да. Посмотрим.
<tagezi> qtcreator 3 србрали )
<tagezi> и пол года не прошло )
<tagezi> лучшебы не собирали (
<[Raiden]> репорти, поправят к релизу )
<[Raiden]> может быть
<tagezi> врятли.. хорошо что собрать смогли
<tagezi> там подвисает отображение новых окон..
<only_you> http://ua.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39324
<only_you> всем Qt, посоні
<[Raiden]> хоть какой-то позитив )
<only_you> =)
<tagezi> прощайте лёгкие проги, да здравствует бесмысленная загрузка системных ресурсов
<only_you> осталось юнити на кюте дождаться
<only_you> или пересесть на кеді
<only_you> прощай тулкит гимпа для планшетов с удалением всего и всея
<only_you> хоть в чем-то с Райденом я солидарен)
<[Raiden]> only_you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1Bjl4yUe2I - не попадалось такое?
<only_you> я устал уже от етого)
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> а в кде есть клиент для убунту-ван?
<tagezi> по умолчанию он не ставится
<tagezi> но я думаю можно запустить если нужно
<only_you> понял. спасибо
<tagezi> вообще кеды приятнее покрайне мере тем что в них этого фуфка космонафтового нет
<tagezi> амазон и какиетотаммузыкальныеоблака тоже не ставиться
<only_you> меня в юнити гномософт не устраивает
<only_you> мой идеал юнити на основе кде
<tagezi> в амарок есть кнопка к амазону, но она пару кликами убираеться на всегда с глаз долой
<only_you> пробовал заюзать амарок с месяц назад
<tagezi> а мой идеал гималаи с отсутсвием человеческого населения
<only_you> тек страшно
<only_you> после 30 мин около 300- мб сьедал
<only_you> так что тебе мешает?
<tagezi> странно.. у меня не ест.. наверное обученый правильно )
<tagezi> жена, дочка, друзья
<only_you> хз. дефолтная кубунта 14.04
<tagezi> чо ты слушаешь?
<only_you> радио
<only_you> или мп3 320 кбит/с
<tagezi> эм.. какое?
<tagezi> выводишь на хайэнд колонки? )
<only_you> http://stream2.kissfm.ua:8000/kiss
<only_you> бідлоколоночки за 300 грн)
<only_you> где-то 1200 рублей на ваши
<only_you> и встроеное аудио в ноуте
<only_you> но суть не в акустике а в текущем амароке же)
<tagezi> ну.. 320 не нужно тогда.. 190 вполне нормально
<only_you> дидбиф 10 мбайт против 300 амарока
<tagezi> щас поюзаю.. у меня ничего не жрёт я его сутками слушаю.. только другое радио )
<only_you> радио 128 или 192, а на компе все аудио в 320
<tagezi> ну у меня радио не жрёт 87 мегов в памяти с потоковым радио
<only_you> может не сам амарок течет, а гстример
<only_you> с 16 гб озу грех жаловаться, но все же неприятно
<only_you> за 8 часов прослушивания амарок до 1.2 гб доходил
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. я не наблюдал такого.. у меня всего 4 гига
<only_you> может починили уже
<only_you> утром попробую кубунту 14.04
<tagezi> может быть по разным причинам.. у померлакорова другие либы, он не зависит от кдешных либ.. в кде все связано между собой и с кутишными либами.. а они жутко багнутые, побольшому счету
<tagezi> поэтому иногда когда хочешь и пишешь вроде всё грамотно славливаешь глюки на ровном месте
<only_you> и я так понимаю, кмеил и прочий РІМ софт не аконадей и непомука не поюзать?
<tagezi> у реконга 3 года тянулась проблемма, всё из-за ошибки в класе qtwebkit
<only_you> втф померлакорова?)
<only_you> а, дидбиф
<tagezi> ну а как это ещё перевести? )
<only_you> мертвая говядина)
<tagezi> протухшийкусокговядины? )
<tagezi> я как-то с ним не прижился..хотя не плох.. играет хорошо
<tagezi> но в кде быстрые клавиши работают только с аморок, остальные только чать их подбирают
<tagezi> поэтому я язаю его... мне удобно быстро переключаться не залезая в окно..
<only_you> у меня вроде все работали
<tagezi> климентин ещё очень не плох, но тожене всё поддерживает из клафишь (
<tagezi> ну, это может только с Фн связано
<only_you> а в убунте 14.04 с дидбифом вот сейчас горячие клавиши не работают
<tagezi> хотя райден говорит что на его навороченой клаве у стационарника всё пашет
<tagezi> не знаю.. может я дресировать апельсин не умею )
<only_you> клемантин ето форк амарока 1.4?
<only_you> 1.4 біл прекрасен, да
<only_you> а, еще из замеченого
<tagezi> не помню.. но когда сиел на убунте мне очень нравился
<only_you> на hd4000 артефакті
 * tagezi не может найти как добавить поток в амароке (
<only_you> в раене заголовка окна беліе полоски порой появляются
<only_you> я так понимаю ето квин
<tagezi> с дровами сейчас вообщ лучше не мудрить.. я на прошлой системе решил попробовать понастраивать, в итоге пришлось переставлять систему )
<only_you> ибо с компизом все отлично
<tagezi> белая где?
<tagezi> скрин дай
<only_you> давай утром
<only_you> я сейчас в убунте
<tagezi> эм.. ну ладно
<only_you> возле кнопок сворачивания, закрітия окна
<tagezi> незнаю.. у меня нет вроде.. хотя дрова подглюяивают.. но выбора нет.. интел вообще только окрытые дрова и вечно что-то с ними не так
<only_you> или прямо на них
<only_you> ну с убунтой никаких проблем же нету с видео
<only_you> дрова те же с одной репі
<only_you> в квине проблема, я так понимаю
<tagezi> ну, может в qt дело
<tagezi> кубунту перейдёт на кути тоже будут )
<tagezi> убунту*
<tagezi> и в лхде будет )
<only_you> мне лучше проблемі убунті на кюте, чем на гтк)
<tagezi> короче всех вылечат )
<only_you> погодь, ті юзаешь кде и при етом ругаешь кют?)
<tagezi> кде нужно было замедлиться и пилить баги, а не тупо страчить новый код.. но, блин эти индусы, они же только о своей карме думают, о стольком у них времени нет думать
<[Raiden]> есть ппа с дровами свежими от интел. Есть смысл попробовать если ещё нет. И про опции почитать, там каие-то есть. МОжет быть что-то поможет с артефактами
<only_you> и здесь в тред вріваются 5-іе кеді)))
<tagezi> да, а что? если бы я его не юзал, я бы не знал что в нём твориться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я поле этого репа на прошлой неделе систему с нуля поставил.. ибо чистить всё это было слишком геморно )
<[Raiden]> ну, если не готов пусть не пробует )
<only_you> я вот думаю дефолтную кубунту заюзать без всяких ппа
<only_you> так как хоть как-то тестрируют
<tagezi> ну она сносная.. если без наворотов и отключить все свестелки
<tagezi> хотя непомук вроде стал нормально работать
<only_you> та я готов уже альфу кде5 заюзать
<only_you> лишь бі удобно білор
<tagezi> меня больше всего выбешивает сеть, если честно.. не понимаю как она работает...
<only_you> мне от софта только qtcreator нужен
<only_you> думаю, кубунта пойдет)
<[Raiden]> удобство во многом привычка. Я личн опользуюсь ппа. Для текущей версии кде и некоторог ософта которог ов репах нет или который требуется новее.
<tagezi> упала плазма и ты без сети остался.. обновили виджет и опять без сети
<only_you> плазма все еще падает?
<tagezi> бывает..не часто.. вроде стабилизировали
<only_you> то я хотел пошутить
<tagezi> за последние пару недель не разу
<only_you> ну да ладно)
<only_you> у меня как-то ниразу не падала
<only_you> читал только о таком или в ютюбе видел)
<[Raiden]> уронить можно , но не часто  бывает.
<tagezi> в 13.10 был прикол.. обновился.. и обновили нетвок-аплет.. и я остался без инета.. пришлось вспоминать как сеть из консоли подымать )
<only_you> даже в альфе кде5 не смог уронить никак
<[Raiden]> её можно перезапустить не убивая запущенных программ, если что
<only_you> она, вроде сама должна перезапускаться
<tagezi> не всегда
<tagezi> смотря как качествено уронить )
<only_you> плохой значит из меня бета-тестер
<[Raiden]> ну, у меня бывали моменты когда я перезапускал. Она не падала, но и не реагировала
<tagezi> нуда.. на радио потихиньку набирает вес
<only_you> какое и сколько заняло?
<tagezi> уже 106
<only_you> давно играет?
<tagezi> ну вот как ты сказал я запустил.. при старте было 86
<only_you> где-то так же
<tagezi> думаю это можно почистить.. просто не выгружаеться из памяти
<only_you> почистить путем sudo apt-get purge amarok*?)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> не, оперативку, выгрузив весь мусор..
<only_you> та я понял)
<tagezi> вообще у меня в кедах больше 2 гигов редко забирается.. но я как-то не привык держать по 100 вкладок в браузере и юзат 1000 програм одновременно )
<only_you> я тоже
<tagezi> больше всего жрёт память мой быдло код.. когда не подумавши что нить как за цыклю =)
<only_you> у меня виртуалки занимают большую часть
<tagezi> да, и виртуаки жрут по гигу
<only_you> а на убунту или кубунту максимум 1 гб уходит
<only_you> плюс qtcreator
<only_you> остальной виртуалки
<only_you> *остальное
<only_you> 1 гб ето со всем софтом)
<tagezi> ну убунту вообще не дышить если меньше гига дать.. кубунту лучше чебя чувствует, особенно если 86... она при старте всего 260 мегодайт по дефолту ест
<tagezi> с* б*
<only_you> пробовал кубунту 14.04 месяц назад - 380 мб при старте
<only_you> убунта сколько же
<tagezi> 64?
<only_you> х64
<tagezi> ну, да, они побольше
<tagezi> но убунту тормозить начинает сразу.. в нуй нужно первым делом все сопли удалить
<only_you> да, отключал много чего
<tagezi> типа магазинов, облакив..
<tagezi> и как из.. те что в даше
<tagezi> уже забыл )
<only_you> зайтжесті, убунтуван, купс, сане, авахи и прочее)
<only_you> линзі
<only_you> зачем же тогда юнити без даша
<tagezi> они вообще память выжирают... эти музыка, видео и остальная хрень
<tagezi> не, ну оставить проги и быстрый поиск..
<only_you> питончик же ну
<tagezi> оо.. линзы
<tagezi> половину линз снести...
<only_you> вот перепишут все на c++/qml и будет нам счастье)
<tagezi> qml - это JS чистой воды )
<tagezi> ещё медленее будет )
<only_you> и сверху миром или вейлендом приправят)
<only_you> не скажи
<only_you> вот в кде весьма плавно стало
<only_you> после того как с плюсов на qml переписали
<tagezi> глючно ты хотел сказать и медленно? )
<only_you> хз, у себя глюков не заметил
<only_you> плазмоиді плавнее стали работать
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-09
<MFLucky> Привет, есть живые? :)
<NotoriuS> всем доброе утро
<superprower> Привет. У меня есть звуковая usb карта, с инструментальным входом(Roland Duo-Capture mkII). В PulseAudio она определяется. Какие программы мне нужно установить, что бы использовать её в rakarrack? Пытался ставить Qjackctl, но там её попросту нет.
<kashel> Всем привет
<kashel> Почему последняя версия xubuntu такая глючная?
<BarsSc> потому что последняя)
<superprower> kashel: о чём вы? Только вчера обновился с LTS до последней - всё работает.
<kashel> Я о 14.04
<BarsSc> новые продукты у canonical частенько подглючивают
<BarsSc> lts версия как часы работает
<kashel> 12.04 была надежна как автомат Калашникова
<superprower> kashel: ну 14.04 не последняя, это как раз и есть LTS. где вы ТАМ глюки нашли - ума не приложу. Xubunt'ы самые стабильные из всех убунт, имхо.
<BarsSc> 14.04 стабильна, пока глюков не замечено
<kashel> Я пользуюсь xubuntu 14.04.1
<[Raiden]> Я согласен с тем что хубунты наиболее стабильны. По двум причинам. Само де обновляется не часто + код довольно примитивен. Меньше кода - меньше ошибок..
<BarsSc> в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> и на довольно вылизанном гтк2
<superprower> kashel: а актуальная LTS 14.04.2, разве нет?
<kashel> Да
<BarsSc> отстал немножко от жизни человек)
<kashel> Ето последняя
<kashel> Но что 1 что 2 разницы не вижу
<superprower> [Raiden]: перешёл на xubuntu после того, как увидел глюки 13 убунты, в т.ч. с переключением раскладки. Больше с неё не слезал - это прекрасно.
<[Raiden]> )
<BarsSc> kashel: в чем проблема???
<superprower> kashel: опять же, в чём проявляются глюки? Опишите, и вас, скорее всего, будет легче понять. Сам не гуру, конечно, но по себе знаю - чем подробнее опишешь проблему, тем быстрее помогут.
<kashel> Убунту для десктопов вообще не вариант
<[Raiden]> У меня по другому получилось. Как только появился гном 3.0 и юнити на десктопах, я посмотрел это, испугался и стал пользоваться кде.
<BarsSc> [Raiden]: молодец)
<kashel> Юнити больше ориентирована на тачскирины или планшети
<kashel> КДЕ довольно тяжелая ОС
<BarsSc> нее
<superprower> КДЕ не ОС, лол.
<kashel> У меня intel Pentium D
<BarsSc> у меня после загрузки кде 386мб занимает
<kashel> Ето каким образом?
<BarsSc> оптимизация и прямые руки)
<BarsSc> причем х64
<superprower> КДЕ своей кастомизабельностью изо всех щелей лезет. XFCE чуть больше похожа на что-то нормальное.
<kashel> У меня xubuntu минимум 6 гб
<BarsSc> я про оперативку а не про жесткий)))
<kashel> Да х64 и xubuntu норм
<kashel> Но мой проц не сильно грузиться
<kashel> Тоесть сильно грузиться
<BarsSc> и на кде этот проц потянет
<kashel> На 32 да
<BarsSc> даже с интел видюшкой
<kashel> На х64
<kashel> Вряд ли
<BarsSc> в чем разница?
<BarsSc> чем х64 так нагружает систему?
<kashel> Адресацыя памяти
<BarsSc> и что?
<superprower> кстати, всегда было интересно.
<kashel> Там запросы длинее
<BarsSc> ну и далее?
<kashel> Дольше
<superprower> Вот у меня процессор на 6 ядер. Система сама будет их оптимально использовать?
<kashel> А у меня одно
<BarsSc> ничего не дольше
<kashel> Разницу ощущаешь
<kashel> ???
<[Raiden]> Мне не мешает кастомизабельность, наоборот обычно помогает. Идиальное де для продвинутого пользователя, а такими обычно я вляются те кто переходят на эту ос, должно быть по возможности модульным и  настраиваемым. И коенчно настройки должны б
<[Raiden]> ыть реализованы в гуи и со справкой - как у взрослых ос-конкурентов
<BarsSc> а xfce 64 типа быстрее чем кде х64? )))
<kashel> Да
<BarsSc> в чем же?
<kashel> Xfce ето андроид
<BarsSc> по вашей логике тоже дольше
<kashel> Легковесое
<BarsSc> должно быть
<BarsSc> неправда, хотя конечно в базовой настройке xfce легче
<BarsSc> xfce особенно на buntu системах я бы не относил к легковесным окружениям
<[Raiden]> Скорость понятие растяжимое. Квин тяжелый вм , например. Но если он используется на хорошем железе он плавно летает
<[Raiden]> и  с эффектами которые настраиваются либо отключаются если не надо
<superprower> BarsSc: xfce конечно не легковесный, но вполне себе минималистичный. Он как минимум этим уже хорош.
<BarsSc> кде и с эффектами может неплохо работать
<kashel> Сейчас с компа зайду
<BarsSc> на celerone и гпу интел 2000 серии очень неплохо себя чувствует
<kashel> На телефоне печатать не удобно
<BarsSc> да у xfce поменьше всего натыкано и оптимизировать его проще, согласен
<BarsSc> но и кде после оптимизации хорош
<kashel> хубунту ето легковесая система
<BarsSc> нет
<BarsSc> lubuntu да
<kashel> ну лубунту она на половину консольная
<BarsSc> зато легковесная)))
<kashel> да она самая легкая
<superprower> хубунту это скорее минималистичная, для тех, кого задолбали все эти полупрозрачности, плазмоиды и даш-панели
<BarsSc> это и есть легковесные системы
<BarsSc> но не как не хубунту
<kashel> хубунту на 2 месте
<BarsSc> superprower согласен
<kashel> intel D 925
<kashel> обидно другое что практически на 32 бита ничего нового не поставиш
<kashel> ну хром исключение
<BarsSc> не на втором и даже не на третьем, откройте для себя мир легковесных десктопов
<kashel> опера только х 64
<kashel> ви имеете ввиду лубунту ?
<BarsSc> не только
<BarsSc> гугле вам поможет
<kashel> тогда можно вообще без иксов
<kashel> консоль
<BarsSc> можно и без Х в консольке, я не против
<kashel> если с точки зрения админа то да
<kashel> а с точки пользователя не удобно
<kashel> виучить 200 команд
<kashel> КДЕ наиболее тяжелий робочий стол
<BarsSc> ой неправда
<kashel> конечно он удобнее по сравнению с юнити
<BarsSc> тот же гноме3, да и унити тяжелее
<BarsSc> недавно сравнивали
<[Raiden]> Ну, правда. Можно потюнить, но в целом тяжесть останется ) Сравнимо с 8.1 виндовс +-
<kashel> у меня 2 ось виндовс 8.1
<[Raiden]> гном 3 давно не видел, мб
<BarsSc> унити вообще жесть, на слабом железе работать невозможно
<superprower> Тот же awesome - очень легковесная среда. Конечно, лучше уметь быстро работать с клавиатурой, но если уметь - верх удобства.
<kashel> согласен
<kashel> юнити для десктопом совсем не пригодна
<BarsSc> нажимаем кнопочку dash и приехали ryjgrf ht,en gjvj;tn
<BarsSc> кнопка ребут поможет
<kashel> как по мне xfce золотая середина
<kashel> я вприницыпе кеды вообще никогда не юзал
<kashel> раз поставил давним давно, по сравнению с гномом 2 ето было тяжело
<BarsSc> дак он с тех пор улучшился
<kashel> в чем именно ?
<BarsSc> в производительности
<kashel> обвесок стало больше
<BarsSc> в чем же еще
<BarsSc> и багов меньше
<kashel> производительностю КДЕ никогда не славился
<BarsSc> вы даже его не ставили и такое говорите
<kashel> разве что железо зверь
<BarsSc> вам нравится хфсе и сидите на нем, никтож не заставляет пересаживаться
<kashel> мне КДЕ тоже нравиться
<BarsSc> я привел железо на котором работает кде, оно слабже вашего и ничего
<kashel> просто на 2 гибридних ядра ето слишком
<kashel> роботает? но как ?
<kashel> отключить все ефекти ?
<BarsSc> одноядерный селерон и видео интел интеграшка с 1 гб памяти еще и видюшка 200мб отедает для себя
<BarsSc> и эфекты включены не все правда
<BarsSc> лишь те что нужны для удобства и комфорта
<kashel> марку проца в студию пожалуйста
<kashel> не вижу тогда разницы между xfce и KDE  с отключеными ефектами
<BarsSc> нет у меня сейчас под рукой этого компа, помню что селерон sandy brige
<BarsSc> разница есть
<kashel> BarsSc>и в чем же ?
<BarsSc> в удобстве
<kashel> ну что уже удобнее виндовс подобного интерфейса ?
<BarsSc> хфсе для меня неудобный десктоп, некомфортно мне в нем
<kashel> BarsSc> а в чем именно он вам неудобен ?
<BarsSc> а кде после настроек самое оно
<BarsSc> незнаю, неудобно и все, не могу я его настроить так как мне надо, как и в винде не могу
<BarsSc> мало настроек
<kashel> BarsSc>мдас
<BarsSc> этож дело вкуса)
<kashel> sandy brige ето процесори 2011 года
<BarsSc> ну да, только одноядерный селерон
<kashel> BarsSc> а мой 2004
<kashel> BarsSc> разница большая
<BarsSc> без всяких виртуальных ядер
<BarsSc> да вы правы gtytr iecnhtt ,eltn)
<BarsSc> да вы правы пенек шустрее будет
<kashel> нет не будет
<BarsSc> будет)
<BarsSc> двухядерный пень с хорошей частотой и неурезанными кешами против одноядерного урезанного по всем параметрам селерона
<BarsSc> конечно будет шустрее
<BarsSc> ладно уговорили местами будут одинаковы
<BarsSc> в зависимости от задач
<kashel> http://ark.intel.com/ru/compare/53416,27517
<kashel> смотри сравнение нашего железа
<BarsSc> это не мое железо, мой одноядерный с частотой 1,6, 1,7GHz
<kashel> тогда не sandy bridge
<BarsSc> даже если на эти взглянуть, по параметрам пень вкуснее выглядит
<BarsSc> sandy brige например G440
<BarsSc> или он не подходит под ваши параметры sandy brige?
<kashel> http://ark.intel.com/compare/63913,27517
<kashel> я взял G$^)
<kashel> G 460
<kashel> и чем пень вас так привлек ?
<BarsSc> вы сами на параметры смотрите? какой будет лучше?
<kashel> ваш
<BarsSc> нет
<kashel> скорость передачи шины
<kashel> встроеная графика
<kashel> графическое ядро можно использовать для усиления ЦП
<BarsSc> и он будет хуже по частоте и кешу, а при чем здесь встроенная графика?
<BarsSc> мы вроде процы сравниваем
<BarsSc> не можно и оно так не будет работать это вам не нвидиа с cuda
<kashel> а причем здесь нвидиа с куда ?
<kashel> гибридние проци тем и хорошы
<BarsSc> чем?
<kashel> что графическое ядро можно использовать как копроцесор
<BarsSc> нет)))
<BarsSc> где вы такого понабрались)))
<kashel> почему ето ?
<BarsSc> ну вы мне докажите что можно
<BarsSc> ссылку в студию на материал как это сделать)
<kashel> настройки UEFI
<BarsSc> ?
<BarsSc> что то вы не в ту степь полезли
<kashel> возможно
<kashel> сам никогда такого не делал но много слышал
<kashel> ну всетаки ваш проц будеть пошустрей моего
<BarsSc> нет
<kashel> и кеды на нем будуть лутше роботать
<BarsSc> этот спор бессмысленный
<kashel> у меня просто вопрос почему с дровами на убунту такая лажа
<BarsSc> вы не приводите доказательств и непонятно на чем основано ваше мнение что мой проц шустрее, хотя по всем параметрам видно что он слабже
<kashel> по параметрах
<superprower> Мы, кажется, забыли, что kashel начал с того, что xubuntu 14.04 LTS очень глючная, так и не сказав, в чём глючность заключается.
<kashel> скорость шини, инструкция проца поддержка ддр3 памяти
<kashel> нанопроцес
<BarsSc> да лучше и что? в тестах оно провалится
<kashel> я вообще незнаю зачем интел написал моему в характеристиках поддержка х64
<BarsSc> openCL ваша штука называется, но она реализована начиная с ivy brige
<kashel> ето смешно
<kashel> superprower> дровами
<kashel> superprower> в первую очередь
<superprower> kashel: то есть, весь этот спор был из-за того, что у вас просто какой-то устаревший пк с непонятными характеристиками, и вы обвиняете во всех грехах именно систему?
<kashel> <superprower> до вихода 1 пака обновлений я вообще думал на 12.04 откаться
<kashel> <superprower>  устаревший проц
<BarsSc> дак что не так не пойму?
<kashel> <superprower> видяха нивидиа
<BarsSc> видяха не работает?
<kashel> <superprower> плимут слетел )))
<BarsSc> или работает но все тормозит и по квадратикам?
<kashel> plymouth  слетел
<BarsSc> да хрен на него на этот плимут
<BarsSc> забейте вы на него
<kashel> сильно ее не напрягал , установил драйвер была трабла с OpenGL
<BarsSc> или вы каждый день нам будете жаловаться что вид консольки при загрузке вас коробит и вас начинает тошнить или глаза краснеют и вы не можете на это смотреть, загрузка идет несколько секунд
<kashel> возможно действительно xubuntu 14.04  слишком уж новая для моего окмпа
<kashel> да тут не в консольке дела сам процес загрузки
<kashel> на откритих дровах система грузиться в полтика
<kashel> на пропиетраних около минути
<BarsSc> он некрасивый, много буковок, вы не успеваете обработать информацию и вам становится плохо?
<kashel> или модули в ядре не правильно скофигурировани
<BarsSc> убунту грузится минуту на устаревшем железе, ну да не есть гуд
<kashel> 8.1 как не странно загружаеться бистрее
<BarsSc> да еще и консольку показывает
<BarsSc> ну дак и переходите на 8,1
<kashel> так она у меня и  так есть
<BarsSc> тем более
<BarsSc> удалили линукс и нет проблем
<kashel> да нет
<kashel> линукс по своему привлекателен
<BarsSc> ну тогда нажали кнопку повер и не смотрите на экран, мультики чтоли посмотрите в это время
<kashel> тем более у мена винда лицензия на нее нету смисла кряканий софт ставить
<kashel> а в линуксе с етим проще
<kashel> нету смисла от такого отказиваться
<kashel> просто с каждим випуском у меня такое впечатление что система становиться сирей
<kashel> я давно на убунте с 8.04
<kashel> после смены гнома на юнити, вообще думал на минт пересесть
<kashel> но потом у товарища поюзал хубунту
<kashel> и мне понравилось
<kashel> тут смисл прост если каждую мелочь в системе нужно решать какимито трюкми, со временем ето надоедает
<kashel> но учитывая что ОС совершенно бесплатная, то заставляю себя закривать глаза
<superprower> В общем, всем удачи
<superprower> пойду я
<[Raiden]> На самом деле, это не правильно, что либо использовать просто потому, что это бесплатно
<[Raiden]> Если вам нужен инструмент и он стоит денег - вы должны стараться его купить
<[Raiden]> что бы в свою очеред что-то эффективно делать
<kashel> <[Raiden]> ви меня не правильно поняли
<kashel> <[Raiden]> "что либо"
<kashel> <[Raiden]> ето я имелл в виду по сравнению с платними ОСями
<kashel> <[Raiden]> я прекрасно понимаю что комерческий софт тем и отличаеться от свободного что и него существует стадия поддержки
<[Raiden]> ок
<kashel> <[Raiden]> майрософт также берет пример с линукс компаний, 10 винда год бесплатно
<BarsSc> дак это чтоб на хомячках потестить)
<BarsSc> ну и не терять при этом пользователей
<kashel> да
<kashel> ето стадия Technocal preview
<BarsSc> вы наверное вкурсе что винда сдала все позиции кроме умирающих десктопов?
<BarsSc> и майкрософт вместе с ней
<kashel> вместо того чтобы держать армию тестеров теперь ету функцию виполняють пользователи
<BarsSc> верно)
<kashel> серваки точно
<kashel> большынство линукс
<BarsSc> серваки, мобильные устройства, всевозможные арм устройства
<BarsSc> все профукали
<kashel> а пользовательский ринок как сказать
<kashel> чисто линукс юзеров пока очень мало
<kashel> у всех дуалбут
<BarsSc> дак продажи десктопов падают с каждым годом
<kashel> нет
<BarsSc> все на планшетики переходят на которых андроид правит
<kashel> просто увеличились продажи мобильних устройств
<kashel> а десктопи как продавались так и продаються
<kashel> ноутбуки просто отцапали сегмент десктопов
<BarsSc> ну незнаю как у вас, а у нас в россии десктопы практически перестали брать, даже на ноуты уже давно нет такого ажиотажа как например в 2011-2012 годах
<kashel> я с Украины
<kashel> г.Львов
<kashel> у нас впринципе ноути нормально продаються
<kashel> планшети пока только для игр и других розвлечений
<BarsSc> заходишь в компьютерный магаз а там нет никто) и системники не стоят собранные и мониторы исчезают, зато планшетики ну и ноуты пока что
<kashel> плохо что для планшетов нет полноценних осей, кроме андроида, только портированые версии
<kashel> а портированое ето не то
<kashel> для арм архитектури слабовато
<BarsSc> ubuntu расшевелилась в этом году, 2 смарта с их системой вышли, глядишь и планшетка будет
<kashel> пробовал для распбери пи убунту на свой планшет
<kashel> встало без глюков
<kashel> но для роботи свосем не пригодно
<kashel> ресурса жрет много
<BarsSc> так надо ubuntu touch
<kashel> тач есть только под нехсус
<BarsSc> под meizy и bq
<kashel> под нвидиа чипсет
<BarsSc> там mediatec
<kashel> а на rockchip  или мтк нормальних нету
<BarsSc> читайте последние новости, bq уже в продаже только в европе пока
<kashel> да мейцу серйозние апарти
<kashel> даже как на китайцев
<kashel> да я в курсе
<kashel> да Польша рядом
<BarsSc> ну и самсунг со своей tizen
<kashel> я знаю
<kashel> но андроид еще долго будет в топе
<kashel> убунту придется сильно попотеть
<BarsSc> sailfish, firefoxos
<kashel> да в Польше уже есть в продаже
<kashel> тут еще есть загвоздка в инете
<BarsSc> jolla с sailfish и у нас есть, но цена кусается, на firefoxos пока не очень аппараты
<kashel> зачем нужен планшет без хорошего инета , 3Ж дорого да и покритие слабое, а на EDGE разве соц.сетях
<kashel> лисицофони пока есть алкатель
<BarsSc> у нас уже 4g вовсю в городах, ну 3g точно есть практически везде
<kashel> а ти с какого региона ?
<BarsSc> а что у вас там в стране происходит? по новостям про войну говорят
<BarsSc> кировская обл
<kashel> и что такое 4G ? ти имееш ввиду LTE ?
<BarsSc> да
<kashel> кинь ссилку на провайдера
<BarsSc> всмысле?
<kashel> ну кто из провайдеров
<BarsSc> мтс, мегафон, биллайн
<kashel> да ну
<BarsSc> у всех есть
<BarsSc> у мегафона зона больше
<BarsSc> у мтс и биллайн зона покрытия одинаковая
<kashel> и какая скорость ?
<BarsSc> они одинаковыми вышками пользуются
<BarsSc> около 30мбит/с
<BarsSc> в москве выше
<BarsSc> у нас поменьше, сеть 4g недавно пришла
<BarsSc> 30мбит/с это у меня сейчас
<BarsSc> по вечерам падает до 14-15
<BarsSc> впринципе нормально
<kashel> круто
<kashel> смотрю сейчас карту иркутской област мтс покритие
<kashel> мда
<kashel> даже в Сибири есть
<BarsSc> так президент сказал интернет в каждый дом еще в 2008 году вот и развивают сети
<kashel> насчет войни скажу так, наши продажние олигархи типа Януковича и К за деньги украдение в народа,  купили кришу у Путина
<kashel> и через ето у нас теперь война
<BarsSc> дак и к власти у вас пришли такие же
<kashel> ну не лутше ваших )))
<kashel> просто у вас народ запуганий
<kashel> и бояться что-либо гворить плохо о власти
<BarsSc> почему? это вам просто так говорят
<kashel> ну почему я смотрю на вещи прагматично
<BarsSc> говорят у нас про власть и хорошо и плохо, да у нас не все гладко, но по крайней мере стабильно
<kashel> Россия пример феодала, которий являеться сирьевой базой для своих вассалов
<[Raiden]> лол
<BarsSc> народ жить стал лучше, зарплаты платят
<[Raiden]> завязывайте, ищите другой канал
<kashel> ок, завязали
<BarsSc> ок
<kashel> да а про LTE я сижу и плачу
<BarsSc> ничего, когда-нибудь и у вас все будет
<kashel> хотя тарифи
<kashel> для Москив и московской области
<BarsSc> не так уж и дорого, сравнимо с проводным инетом
<[Raiden]> .
<om_> Как ник зарегестрировать? Что то немогу разобраться.
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Sergey_IT> om_, а om  om_ уже заняты
<om_> guruom свободен?
<om_> похоже что om_ зарегестрирован на мой майл
<om_> удивительное рядом
<superprower> Привет. Есть кто, кто использует хром? Какие у него по умолчанию шрифты? По глупости поменял, а вспомнить оригинальный не могу.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-10
 * |Bot| says morning
<artemz> hitech.newsru.com/article/10mar2015/lurkmore наконец то
<KuleshD> Добрый день. Как изменить пароль sudo?
<guruom> В настройках вроде есть password and keys вот там
<guruom> Вот еще http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<guruom> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=75477
<andrex> тебе надо менять пароль пользователя а не sudo
<andrex> man passwd
<andrex> !su
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<kashel> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> и тебе не кашлять
<kashel> Спс
<kashel> малыш
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<kashel> Да
<kashel> Почему никто ничего не пишет?
<[Raiden]> Да, это удивительно ) Зашел на фринод на другие каналы. Сюда по старинке автоматом зашлось.
<[Raiden]> и чего-то тихо
<kashel> Я люблю наш канал
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], канал стремительно умирает
<[Raiden]> случается
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-11
<guruom> ничего не умирает. Просто инфо поиском ищется, и как то все понятно расписано в хэлпах,вот собственновопрос то писатьи неудобно даже
<guruom> а так вообще конечно сильно греет одна только мысль что есть у кого спросить
<andrex> да все норм, на некоторых каналах 10 человек сидит из них ток половина хелпует, у нас не все так плохо, просто видимо реально у всех все работает либо искать научились или просто забили на бубен) а это тоже неплохо с одной
<andrex> стороны
<andrex> да и соц сети способствуют падению популярности ирки
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> народ ктонить тестил 15.04 ?
<andrex> на форуме есть тема
<kashel> читал доргой я ету тему
<kashel> есть вопрос по моему железу
<kashel> intel pentium d925 /DDR-2 4GB/ GeForce 430
<kashel> какую лутше ось ставить 32 бит или 64 ?
<|rapidsp|> 64
<kashel> <|rapidsp|>почему 64 ?
<|rapidsp|> потому что 4Г
<kashel> <|rapidsp|>и что с того ?
<kashel> <|rapidsp|> проц не загнеться ?
<|rapidsp|> как это загнется? он у тебя из пластилина чтоле?
<|rapidsp|> тут еще про форум говорили. так там есть мегатема 32 vs 64 - полный спектр мнений экспертов и не очень :)
<kashel> как по мне ставить на интеловский проц х64 системи так начиная с i3
<|rapidsp|> надо доверять своим чувствам :)
<kashel> <|rapidsp|>старие интеловские проци емулируют 64 битную архитектуру
<kashel> <|rapidsp|>поетому не понимаю твоего скептицизма
<kashel> сонное настроение
<SergeyIT> так 32 или 64?
<kashel> <SergeyIT> в моем варианте лутше 32
<andrex> хех, все интеловские процы эмулируют 64 бита, и не ток старые) ибо технология помойму ток у амд и еще у когото, а своего они нифига не придумали)
<SergeyIT> и я думаю 32 лучше, зачем лишним память забивать
<andrex> эх ну тогды попер я на 8 бит
<andrex> )
<andrex> или 16
<andrex> сега емае)
<SergeyIT> дос поставь и радуйся - все летает
<andrex> да видили мы этот ущербный доось
<andrex> лучше уж тогды воткнуть никс какойнить допотопный
<andrex> у мня на хпшном ноуте даже биос тормозит) чего они там зафигачить такого умудрились в микросхемку на 4 мб
<SergeyIT> прочитай и посмотри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> avard биос или uefi моднявый
<andrex> хпшная шляпа какаято
<andrex> фз даже авард это ии ами уефи там есть поддержка
<andrex> да какбы пофиг рабочий ноут)
<andrex> зато там по дефолту стояло суся)
<andrex> у которой репы в рашке не работают:(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> санкции?
<andrex> нет это было до всей этой политбюрократическополитической дрыгатни
<andrex> снес ее нафиг оно мне всеравно не понравилось, opensuse получше этого чуда,
<kashel> чем opensuse лутше ?
<[Raiden]> Это будет 42
<evgenius123> Приветствую. Проблема с Нвидиа.
<evgenius123> Может кто помочь?
<evgenius123> есть кто живой и готовый помочь?)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-12
<NoOova> Hello, guys!
<NoOova> How you do multiple design themes?
<NoOova> With django
<NoOova> Тьфу
<NoOova> =(
<al1981> íóæíà ïîìîùü
<ubuntuhelp> al1981! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> ну очень раннего
<tagezi> если ложиться в 10 утра, то ещё и не высыпаешься =)
<tagezi> так что, когда встал, тогда и утро
<SergeyIT> а если темно, то очень раннее ;)
<kashel> приветствую ребята !
<Sergey_IT> и тебе не кашлять
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-13
<anonymous0000> Приветствую. Поясню свою проблему: после удаления игры через playonlinux, спустя непродолжительное время исчезло изображение. Ubuntu 14.04, unity. Ставил при инсталляции игры другой wine, при этом указал память видеокарты (по запросу playonlinux); узнавал через термина
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<mikhail> Всем добрый день!
<mikhail> Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить следующее. Есть ubuntu server 12.04 есть несколько eth интерфейсов. 1 eth1 192.168.54.0/24 и eth3 192.168.70.0/24 Необходимо объединить эти сети, как это сделать? Написал следующее iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth3 -j ACCEPT iptables -A FORWARD -i eth3 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<andrex> netmap routing prerouting postrouting nat фигачиш маршруты преобразуеш адреса для каждой сети в одну и другую сторону иначе может навернутся все медным тазом)
<mikhail> Можно какой нибудь man?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> гуд :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> как с убунту дела? жива еще?)
<[Raiden]> у убунты дела лучше чем у этого канала.
<[Raiden]> baronos: привет
<[Raiden]> и пока , афк.
<abatabat__> hey
<abatabat__> i need a russian who live in russia and use steam and linux, quick :(
<abatabat__> uff, anyone here?
<[Raiden]> no. Only me but i have no steam
<[Raiden]> )
<abatabat__> do you know a linuxer IN russia who use steam?
<abatabat__> i dont know how to whisper lol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use steam client but can't play game. poor driver
<abatabat__> lol damn :(
<[Raiden]> no, im not know . Try forum.
<abatabat__> do you know a russian forum?
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<abatabat__> thx
<[Raiden]> and mb http://linuxforum.ru/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i prefer opensource radeon driver
<abatabat__> the point is i have buy a key but i cant play it because i live in germany, so i will give it any russian... but i dont will give it any windows player xD
<abatabat__> thx i go watch in forum than
<[Raiden]> mb you need russian proxy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> play trou proxy...
<abatabat__> i know a VPN to activate AND to play it, because steam have block it last few days to buy russian keys, they to cheep :P
<abatabat__> i buy a key for only VPN aktivate ( no play ) ... next time lol
<SergeyIT> пятница 13-е на канале
<abatabat__> i dont recive an activate e-mail from linuxforum.ru :(
<teddyp1cker>  опоздал на раздачу слонов xD
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> ну че какие вопроси ?
<[Raiden]> kashel: шалфей луше помогает или мукалтин?
<[Raiden]> :)
<kashel> [Raiden]>клизма
<[Raiden]> ))
<kashel> где все ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-14
<tagezi> утра
<kashel> приветствую рэбята )))
<pool> всем привет
<pool> установил xubuntu ... обновил... почему то нету косяков
<baltrum> сап :3
<kashel> <pool> бывает
<neoromantique> Привет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<sochii> hi
<sochii> привет всем
<sochii> help
<sochii> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sochii> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<sochii> ![ATI/nVidia/etc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc'
<sochii> ghbdtn
<sochii> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<He3HauKa> всем привет
<He3HauKa> все боты?
<rasser> my greeting to Ubuntu-people
<andrex> rasser: hi
<rasser> join #ubuntu
<andrex> зачем? я уже там)
<Hatsune> ох как я давно в irc не заходил х)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> Polari ни чо такой ирк клиент :)
<baltrum> как пропатчить KDE пол FreeBSD?
<baltrum> под*
<baltrum> немае никого
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-14
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5-rc7.
<suolka> Попробую еще раз поднять вопрос о проблемме печати на принтерах Lexmark e260dn в ubuntu в версиях старше 11.04
<suolka> в 11.04 проблемм нет
<suolka> Есть ~20 машин с ubuntu v.12.04 у всех одна болезнь - периодически отказывается печатать (моргает два раза ошибка "!"). Принтер подключен по USB.
<suolka> С линухом далеко не на ты. Буду признательность за наводку - где порыться
<jura12> поройся на openprinting.org
<artus> в логах порытцо
<suolka> Подскажите как?
<artus> глазами, отправляем на печать, и смотрим что в логи сыпет , делаем выводы, и чиним если чинитцо )
<suolka> Как посмотреть логи?
<suolka> var/log/caps видимо
<suolka> var/log/cups
<suolka> Обнаружилась одна фича - если нажать на печать сервисной страницы, ошибка снимается и печать восстанавливается
<suolka> Без перезагрузки принтера
<suolka> Не пробной
<andrex> /var/log/cups/*_log а точнее error_log
<andrex> artus: бряк
<artus> andrex: дарофф
<artus> suolka: попроси админа посмоотреть логи и починить ошибку :D
<andrex> точно
<andrex> а то не взуб ногой и кудато лезут)
<suolka> Так и сделую, вас спрашивать не стоит
<andrex> а я ваще не осилятор не осилил вебмин)
<andrex> удалил его нафиг и все руками и скриптами
<artus> вебмин та еще жесть, после него ниодноо конфига нормального не остаетцо
<andrex> я тож подумал что оно ломает ток все
<artus> блин, заказал один hdmi шнурок, ну прям вообще угадал, на мамке оказываетцо DP и LVDS
<artus> понапридумывают всякого разного, а ты потом мучайсо
<tagezi> утра всем
<piyavking> awesomоводы в чятике ессть?
<jura12> нет
<piyavking> пичаль.
<tagezi> piyavking: не пичаль, а пичалька :)
<piyavking> я пищаль от пичаль.
<[koshka]> Квиток выдали с зп
<[koshka]> На такие деньги я могу купить квартиру, машину и еще чего нибудь!
<SergeyIT> после чего-нибудь уже не хватит на квартиру и машину
<[koshka]> Хотя да, ты прав, тут даже на чего нибудь не хватит
<artus> вопрос в порядке бреда, из под живой системы на носитель можно впилить линуху ?
<artus> не, я понимаю что можно втупую прописать загрузчик и скопировать, а так чтоб типа в чруте заинсталить мона?
<Vurtatoo> artus: перефразируй вопрос свой
<Vurtatoo> artus: ты хочешь ливСД или заинсталить систему как дженту?
<artus> в идиале залить систему на sd карту чтоб потом просто воткнуть в "pc" и подцепится по ссх
<artus> можно конечно накинуть на флешку, и сддшить уже отстроеное , тут больше вопрос в том что дисплейпортного шнурка нет под руками
<artus> хотя можно же вроде кааакой нить дебутстрап сваять который отконфигурит и пустит по ссх уже в процесе установки, но чейто  это тааак монструознооо
<artus> с воот такой цацкой играюсь pITX-E38 :)
<tagezi> artus: слышь, инопланетянин, а ну верни артуса, быстро
<artus> tagezi: а я чегоо, я ничегооо, :)
<tagezi> artus: вот какая тебе разница куда ставить систему? :))
<tagezi> ну, на cd может геморно, наверное :)
<tagezi> не пробовал :)
<tagezi> а с остальными дисками помоему вообще без разницы
<artus> да большая, не видит биос ноута ммс встроеный на этапе загрузки, засим только заливать уже готовый образ, мона бло бы сразу на е38 ставить, ток нет у мну ни шнурка видево, ни питания на оный , вобщем даже не поигратцо
<artus> правда и не на этапе он крашитцо как последняя нехорошая дефка, аррр, безобразие вобщем
<tagezi> artus: ты куда ставиль то?
<artus> да пока никуда и не ставлю ибо никуда не ставитцо , аррррр сплошной
<tagezi> artus: ну, я себе это примерно так представляю.. если есть линух.. чертих накопитель, создаёшь директории, заливаешь минимальную стстемы, маунтих нужное, чрутишься, настраиваешь пакетный менеджер, доставляешь сто ято нужно, граб, иии всё
<artus> хотел сделать вид что я самый умный и насетапить на ноуте, ибо в нем типа ридер встроеный, а нииифига не работает финт ушами
<artus> ну так то даа, чрутнутся и проинсталить груб , вариант в принципе
<tagezi> с картридера, вроде не даёт загружаться.. можно с флешки и cd
<tagezi> покрайне мере у меня так
<tagezi> хотя я не пробовал :)) как-то флешек вроде много :)
<artus> да флешка неинтересна, по причине отсутствия оной и туевой хучи сдшек на 64 гига
<artus> а свои флешки на растерзание я отдавать нихачу
<tagezi> ой, им прям хреново будет, аж плкать охото :))
<tagezi> artus: накатай ливу на карточку, если пашеь этого достаточно
<tagezi> у тебя же там биос, а не uboot
<tagezi> artus: или инопланетянин забыл выучить команду dd ? :))
<artus> да у меня по ходу кардридер ваще крашитцо в попытке на него писать , вобщем чую надо ехать на радиорынок и брать перехнок на дисплейпорт и сетапить систему на эту микромамку
<artus> адин фиг надо искать коннектор питания чтоб хоть питание на нее подать :D ато без ликтричества не работает ниразу :D
<tagezi> artus: чо за девайс то?
<artus> pITX-e38
<tagezi> artus: эм.. жужалку себе купил? :))
<tagezi> комаров что ли было не дождаться? :))
<tagezi> artus: а мпег она поддерживает на аппаратном уровне? о_О
<artus> да она по ходу много чего поддерживаеть, но адин фиг по задумке она будет рулить сурвоприводами и другой подобной лабудой
<tagezi> artus: точно, ты инопланетянин
<tagezi> для сервоприводов достаточно ардуинки
<tagezi> если нужно с монитором, то ремпери пи или что-то похожее
<artus> а мне то че, пацаны взяли таких аж 4ре, надо делать вид что оно чето будет делать ) ато рааастраютцоо :D
<tagezi> artus: и как ты будешь рулить с неё, когда у неё нет ни gpio ни последовательного порта?
<artus> 2 rs232 есть же на ней, ну и как минимум usb-can переходник мона воткнуть и рулить уже в can сеть
<tagezi> или у ваз мего быстрые сервоприводы и вы их через юсб конектить будите... по 50 штук на порт? :))
<andrex> ой
<andrex> 51 чебурек в който веки несчитая 3 х ботов и чансерва
<artus> нуу оптический енкодер бегабыстрый , и вот из него мегасерву надо будет типа родить  :D вобщем феерия та еще
<bomberman> Есть прога, которая скуку удаляет?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> bomberman: учебник называется
<andrex> rm -rf /
<bomberman> троли(
<tagezi> andrex: эй
<andrex> elzkztn crere)
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты расслабился
<andrex> удаляет скуку
<andrex> )
<bomberman> Давайте в игру поиграем? :D
<bomberman> Кому ск лет?)
<tagezi> artus: ну, не знаю.. по чем брали то?
<KZAndrey> 28
<andrex> 150
<bomberman> 20, в апреле 21
<tagezi> bomberman: #russia-viktorina
<tagezi> иди эрудицию качай
<artus> tagezi: хз, грят вроде по 400$ , хоть бы шнурков к ним сразу набрали.. эххх
<tagezi> artus: хахаха
<artus> tagezi: эт же типа мегапромышленная байда
<tagezi> во развод.. говноплатку за 400 зелёных
<artus> ну не сказал бы что это говноплатка
<tagezi> да ладно.. если не считать памяти 8 Гб , то хрень хренью
<tagezi> по процу она так себе.. только винду можно стартовать без гемороя
<bomberman> как доступные команды просмотреть?
<artus> tagezi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontron
<andrex> комманды чего?
<bomberman> х-чата
<andrex> /help
<bomberman> спс
<tagezi> гугл прямо сейчас рассказывает :)
<tagezi> artus: я даташит злянул :)
<tagezi> и дя вашего дела, переплата минимум в 10 раз
<artus> да по сути для нашего дела она и даром ненужна :D
<tagezi> четырух ядерное можно было за 40$ купить
<KZAndrey> подскажите  ктонибудь пробрасывал пнитер чере 2xRDP?
<tagezi> поставить твой любимы дебиан, и конектиться к станку через гпио
<andrex> KZAndrey: интересно зачем такое?
<artus> tagezi: маи станки бубунтой рулятцо ^_^
<tagezi> artus: ты наверное дитали рамдомного размера делаешь :)
<artus> tagezi: не, тамвсе пучком
<artus> может потому что там бунта 10я все еще )))
<tagezi> andrex: если что, artus украли инопланетяни... сидит на убунту, не знает команду dd, забыл что такое чрут, юзает плату за 400$, все признаки на лицо
<KZAndrey> для работы клиента на 14,04 на сервере Win2012
<artus> хотя дебианом рулитцо плазмо-газорез
<tagezi> нафига тебе куча компов то в конторе? :)
<tagezi> во жесть.. народу денег девать некуда :)
<andrex> не просто он чавото там в свою электроную цыбарку залил не то)
<andrex> ладно я ушуршал покачто)
<artus> слабак
<andrex> нетты
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> кстати, а ни у кого нет даташита на сервоприводы от EV3, а то он у меня пылиться без дела? ((
<artus> tagezi: а у производителя глянуть? или нима у них манов?
<tagezi> artus: когда это лего даташиты отдавала?
<tagezi> если только для сервисчентров
<bomberman> Вы сис. админами пашете? Можно поитересоваться, какие у вас зарплаты?)
<bomberman> Не знаю, этот канал для таких вопросов или нет, но на других одно молчание в эфире
<tagezi> bomberman: кто тут админами пашет?
<bomberman> Судя по вашему диалогу, я предположил , что вы
<tagezi> инопланетянин станочник.. я информатик
<bomberman> Что такое станочник?)
<bomberman> Я новенький
<andrex> в жизни?
<bomberman> С рождения на винде был
<tagezi> человек который работает за станком.. у него цех со станками
<bomberman> станок, эт тип комп, я правильно понял?)
<tagezi> эм..
<andrex> o_o
<bomberman> Информатик, эт профессия?))
<tagezi> bomberman: гугл картинки глянь
<bomberman> Никогда не слышал
<bomberman> Знаю науку техническую
<andrex> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/5/52/Tokarnii_stanok.JPG
<tagezi> bomberman: тролинг тут не приветствуется, если что
<bomberman> наз. информатика
<bomberman> Андрекс, я механические станки видел, нет надобсти мне переходить по твоей ссыле
<andrex> @voice bomberman
<bomberman> -Мои станки бубунтой рулятца
<andrex> ну а че ты тогда ту дурачка включаеш
<bomberman> т.е. на токарный станок ты инсталлировал дистрибутив линукса?)
<tagezi> bomberman: гугли ЧПУ
<andrex> такиже механические станки просто с програмным управлением)
<bomberman> ок
<andrex> может маленько самопальные даже
<tagezi> винда с рождения, видимо, разжижает мозг, первые ЧПУшки появились за долго до появления винды, и помоему, сейчас только на очень старых производствах и школах не используются...
<tagezi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_loom
<tagezi> для общего образования
<artus> первые чпу на хардварной логике работали, нунафик такую жесть, управляющий шкаф на 300 релюшек который ломаетцо 2 раза в сутки )
<tagezi> artus: да это ещё до машины тюринга было.. какой шкаф хардварной логики? , там палки и картонки :)))
<andrex> и рабы
<bomberman> лол
<tagezi> bomberman: кстати, ещё одно для общего образования https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B9%D1%81,_%D0%90%D0%B4%D0%B0
<tagezi> а то некоторые верять что программирование началось с середины 20 века
<tagezi> эм
<bomberman> первый программист в истории, я его не таким представлял лол)
<tagezi> masters: зачем?
<masters> tagezi: А оно втолько в тех каналах говорит, в этом скрипты отключенны
<tagezi> masters: ну, вообще на этом канале боты запрещены, кроме сервисов от убунты
<tagezi> bomberman: это частое заблуждение.. да и вообще, на мой взгляд, женщины намного более лучшие программисты чем мужики
<tagezi> у тёток мозг работает лучше
<bomberman> Не верю, у тёток только в частных случаях работает лучше
<bomberman> если проверить соотношение, то мужиков окажется больше
<bomberman> Сам посуди, все ученые мужики
<bomberman> и только иногда телки
<tagezi> ну, твоя вера или неверние дело не изменят, в оборонке, во времена холодной войны, системными программистами работали тётки в огромных количествах, и наверное благодаря им, мы имеем то что имеем
<bomberman> потому что, мужики были на фронту
<masters> наверно сисадмины-лучше мужчины а программисты-женщины
<tagezi> ты путаешь тёплое с мягким.. социальное устройство (патриархат) и ум
<tagezi> masters: вот с этим я согласен
<masters> женщины в экстремальных ситуациях обычно теряются, зато им легче выполнять монотонный спокойный труд
<artus> этовсефигняяя, видел предтечу чпу - автоматизированые станки на ременной тяге от мельничного колесе или вала приводимого паровой машиной :D
<tagezi> artus: :)
<SergeyIT> медведь на велосипеде
<masters> а видел электрощиты, в которых в качестве изоляторов использованны мраморные плиты?))
<SergeyIT> мы и не такое видели
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сам точил? :)
<artus> базальтовые перфокарты :D
<tagezi> :)))))
<andrex> фарфор наверно а не плиты мраморные
<SergeyIT> запросто ))
<tagezi> artus: да мрамор тоже хорошо останавливает
<tagezi> andrex: ^^
<masters> ну фарфором никого не удивить..а вот мраморные плиты не все видали
<SergeyIT> у нас вот стены мраморные в комнате
<andrex> ну тогда можно было просто бетоном залить
<bomberman> Ощущаю динамику
<bomberman> )
<artus> по самую крышу и не парить себе моск
<masters> по бетону и пробить может
<tagezi> masters: они его слюдой обложат :)
<andrex> ПВА зальем
<bomberman> я вижу вы потихоньку в строителей превращаетесь)
<andrex> мы разностороние
<SergeyIT> многостаночники
<andrex> не ври я стоматолог
<bomberman> ахахаахах
<SergeyIT> "многостаночники" и стоматологами могут быть
<bomberman> летс файт
<tagezi> угу, какая тебе разница что твой ЧПУ точит, беревяшки или зубы :))
<andrex> зубы фрезеровать
<SergeyIT> выдалбливать - это другой уровень
<bomberman> точит масюсенький мини-дрель
<tagezi> :)
<bomberman> ручной
<SergeyIT> зубомет
<andrex> тихо у мну тут плазма 5.5.5 r1 прилетело)
<andrex> уже страшно
<tagezi> andrex: ты всё кде 5 тискаешь?
<andrex> да)
<tagezi> и как оно тебе?
<andrex> норм
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> в чем засада? :))
<masters> лучше cinnamon или xfce
<andrex> правда кто то орес что локальи местами пропадают при обновках но мне пофиг) главное чтоб на китайском небыло)
<tagezi> вот когда они изобретут долфин, они реально станут лучше :)
<andrex> ща еще ебилд на p7z зафигачу
<SergeyIT> VS vs VS начинаете?
<andrex> а то ark всетаки уг какойто)
<andrex> q7z
<[koshka]> andrex: мау
<andrex> [koshka]: бу!
<andrex> [koshka]: давай свой рассольник позавчерашний уже, со вчерашними блянами
<SergeyIT> сегодня нельзя уже
<[koshka]> Блины с мясом и грибами
<[koshka]> Все можно
<SergeyIT> кедами закуси
<masters> кстати никто не в курсе, когда-то  линукс минт разрабатывали ещё один дистрибутив, не на основе убунту а на основе дебиан, оно что, походу загнулось?
<bomberman> Адьос
<SergeyIT> когда-то и линукса не было...
<tagezi> masters: да есть он у них
<SergeyIT> и когда то его не будет
<tagezi> о вроде, они матерились в прошлом году, что пошлют убунту лесом, так как глючит и много допиливать приходиться
<masters> есть то есть, но похоже забыт , вон исо файл от 5 апреля прошлого года лежит, с тем пор похоже не обновляли
<SergeyIT> я вообще не понимаю, зачем другие дистры на убунту делают
<tagezi> masters: ну, так а что тебе исо? если у тебя при обнове всёравно пакеты с репов дебиана прилетят?
<[koshka]> tagezi: мя, после полученного квитка за февраль, думаю, пора искать новую работу)))
<masters> ну исошник годичной давности как-то намекает на его заброшенность
<tagezi> [koshka]: это было понятно ещё до получения :))
<tagezi> [koshka]: на шоколадку то хватило? :))) чтобы нервы не особо выли
<artus> вопроссс, вот надо мне завести rs485 в комп, ладно, берем конвертер 485вUSB и радуемся, а если мне надо завести несколько девайсов , оно канает как висящее на одной шине но независимые устройства? аль надо ацкий разветвитель
<artus> городить?
<tagezi> masters: не знаю.. они летом вроде что-то там с космонавтом тёрли... я бы забил на их месте на убунту и стал развивать на основе сида ветку... но балгенос писатели такие писатели
<[koshka]> tagezi: как раз заплатить за квартиру и на пол шоколадки останется
<tagezi> [koshka]: создай блог "как я из бомжа преаратилась в герцагиню" :) больше зарабатывать будешь :)))
<tagezi> превратилась*
<andrex> или канал на юьубе создай)
<tagezi> гугл чеками платит, по месту прописки.. не самый лучший вариан :)
<artus> ога, на фриноде ЖВ
<artus> *:D
<SergeyIT> artus: 256 устройств http://www.movicom.ru/ru/electronics/interface/usb485.html
<[koshka]> Игры стримить)))
<[koshka]> И гребсти донат
<andrex> комп купи сначала)
<andrex> или ты сапера стриметь будеш?
<[koshka]> Один то есть!
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> тетрис :)
<andrex> на фоик стримить)
<andrex> тетрис
<[koshka]> Ни! Стримить вов!
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> давай героев 6тых стримить
<andrex> или цивку
<tagezi> угу, опенцив :)
<andrex> под dosbox
<andrex> )
<[koshka]> Дотку!
<andrex> ты скучная)
<tagezi> тапком в неё :)
<[koshka]> Зашла в нее первый раз, мам там в кино водят
<[koshka]> Такие неадекватные
<tagezi> эм.. это она нам?
<[koshka]> Да эт я сама с собой уже))
<sharabdin> Всем привет
<sharabdin> Всем привет
<sharabdin> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<sharabdin>  /msg nickserv register 629254 sharabdin1988@yandex.ru
<sharabdin> всем привет
<sharabdin> Свв
<tagezi> 'v
<tagezi> эм
<sharabdin> меня слышно?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharabdin> есть ли кто небудь живой?
<sharabdin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharabdin> есть ли живые
<sharabdin> а зомби?
<andrex> @mode +q $~a
<piyavking> чево?
<andrex> вот теперь и можно поспать
<sharabdin> d
<sharabdin> кто-нибудь меня слышит?
<andrex> sharabdin: не слышат, уж точно
<sharabdin> смотря как на это посмотреть уважемый andrex
<sharabdin> если у кого-нибудь установлен алерт звук при сообщение он может слышать меня когда я пишу, следовательно он слышит
<tagezi> новая волна, чтоли?
<andrex> угу
<sharabdin> =)
<tagezi> жесть то какая... где скай?
<tagezi> [koshka]: при ская :)
<sharabdin> Люди а кто-нибудь видит что я пишу или я как дух?
<tagezi> его нам сильно не хватает :)
<andrex> я за него)
<andrex> sharabdin: че тебе надо то?
<sharabdin> да нече я просто зашел посмотреть.
<[koshka]> tagezi: я ему писала, типа жив он еще или нет. Но он так и не ответил
<sharabdin> хотелось бы задать вопросы уважаемым пользователям Linux
<[koshka]> Задавай
 * andrex под столом уже
<tagezi> только уважаемых тут нет
<sharabdin> Люди есть-ли альтернатива 1с управления торговлей под Linux
<tagezi> эм.. а мы тут причем? о_О
 * [koshka] вынула andrex из-под стола
<sharabdin> ну тогда благадородных, или как я могу Вас называть?
<andrex> 1с есть
<[koshka]> 1с есть
<andrex> конфа наверное тоже есть у 1с
<sharabdin> мерзкий 1с знамо что есть
<tagezi> украсикий вроде был аналог
<[koshka]> Работала в конторе 1с, ну там че то убогое
<sharabdin> но есть ли альтернатива 1с управление торговлей который кошерный т.е есть под Linux
<tagezi> украинский вроде был
<tagezi> ещё раз повторить?
<andrex> дак есть 1с
<andrex> 8ю3
<sharabdin> не украинский нельзя, ато злой дядя кисилёв заклюет
<andrex> а управление торговлей я думаю это конфигурация
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> это просто конфа
<sharabdin> да е мое, а есть не 1с?
<tagezi> 1с это просто база с гуем и настройками
<tagezi> что значит есть?
<sharabdin> аа, ну вопрос такой хочу вести учет и экспортировать в Opencart
<andrex> это тебе неуважаемый вопрошающий на форум спросить
<[koshka]> Может это надо узнать на итс по 1с?)
<andrex> !forum | sharabdin
<ubuntuhelp> sharabdin: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<sharabdin> есть  ли это Милейший, это когда не кушать или что-либо еще это когда я задаю вопрос существует ли "это"
<sharabdin> я уже вопрошал туда.
<andrex> моя твоя не понимать
<sharabdin> на форум
<tagezi> здаётся мне,он нас обидеть хочет (с)
<andrex> вот и жди
<sharabdin> нет я просто компилюсь под Вас, т.е хочу чтобы Вы меня как можно поняли без оскорблений и "тролений"
<[koshka]> Относительно🙂 - скай ответил
<andrex> аналог
<andrex> libreoffice base
<andrex> ))
<sharabdin> спс
<sharabdin> Exsel Значит
<tagezi> эээээ
<tagezi> я даже не знаю что сказать
<andrex> рисуй там хоть план продажи холодильников с блютусом
<tagezi> я видел чтобы кальк сравнивали с этим убогим недоделешем МС, но что бы Байс сравнивали.. эм
<sharabdin> tagezi andrex написал бы,  ну не сказать уж точно
<andrex> все тагезю обдеи)
<tagezi> да ваще.. то милейший, то бэйс ему это эксель с обидками
<tagezi> ошибками*
<sharabdin> =)
<sharabdin> Libreoffice calc
<andrex> tagezi: вызывай его на дуэль
<sharabdin> ты имел ввиду, внароде Эксел величать
<sharabdin> чем стреляться то?
<andrex> я те не кальк сказал)
<tagezi> вроде на русском говоим, а друг друга явно не понимаем
<sharabdin> =)
<[koshka]> tagezi: у меня есть грибы, могут помочь нам!
<sharabdin> да в астрале поговрим
<sharabdin> *поговорим
<andrex> грибы тут комуто уже помогли
<tagezi> [koshka]: не, я лучше пойду статью допилю до ума
<andrex> а я спать
<tagezi> больше пользы будет, чем разговаривать с человеком который просто постибаться пришёл
<andrex> andrex@tux ~> date
<andrex> Вт мар 15 00:56:41 IRKT 2016
<tagezi> andrex:  слабак :)
<andrex> tagezi: :p
<tagezi> :))
<sharabdin> почему-то на Русскоязычных каналах трудно говорить, а вот когда ты на англ. язычном да еще пишешь черех google транслит, то да тебя Все понимают =)
<tagezi> @deop tagezi
<andrex> во пароль вспомнило чудоюдо
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex: да я давно вспомнил уже :)
<[koshka]> andrex: какой спать? Мне еще 2 часа работать, говори со мной!
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты же уволилась
<andrex> у тя шарабдин есть
<andrex> [koshka]: с шарабдином поговори ему скучно
<[koshka]> tagezi: нет еще! У меня же отпуск скоро)) пока надо работу найти
<sharabdin> А есмь у сам себя
<tagezi> [koshka]: да, это мудро, получить отпускные и свалить :)
<[koshka]> У меня еще второй отпуск есть, в сентябре
<[koshka]> Там 26 дней
<[koshka]> Домой хоть поеду
<[koshka]> Я тут в ростелеком хотела))) но без стажа не взяли
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты до сентебря лапы протянешь, стакими зп
<sharabdin> а кто где живет ?
<tagezi> она на работе живёт
<sharabdin> Хотела ? ну слава Богу что не пошла
<tagezi> у неё хобби такое - работать
<sharabdin> помоему в Ростелекоме работают одни секритарши которые не знают что такое pptp =)
<[koshka]> :D
<sharabdin> и Ubuntu тем более
<sharabdin> =)
<[koshka]> Секта убунту хубунту кубунту
<sharabdin> лубунту
<[koshka]> Ну я работаю у другого провайдера щас
<tagezi> да ладно, тутт 2 гентушника
<andrex> tagezi: во они нашли общий язык
<andrex> мва свалил кудато)
<[koshka]> andrex: ата-та
<tagezi> потому 2 :)
<[koshka]> Мва на генту жи
<andrex> да
<sharabdin> =)
<[koshka]> Я ему писала, он че то какой то поломанный
<andrex> он занятый весь
<andrex> его както в сети месяц почти небыло
<sharabdin> Генту, взависимости кто собирал
<andrex> Чее?
<tagezi> угу, и без взависимости :)
<[koshka]> Занятой какой
<andrex> да он там гибнет видат где на работах)
<sharabdin> пту
<sharabdin> я сегодня просто устал голова не работает =)
<sharabdin> я хотел сказать что генту работать так как его собрал юзер
<[koshka]> Я тоже усталь, мне еще завтра в 1 смену((
<sharabdin> *работает
<sharabdin> ну тыж студент это еще не устал
<sharabdin> вот когда у тебя появится двое детей работа, вот тогда вспомни как ты "устал"
<[koshka]> Я не учусь так то
<[koshka]> Я старая уже
<sharabdin> че так
<sharabdin> сколько тебе лет ?
<[koshka]> Скоро вроде 26
<sharabdin> старая? да тебе еще рожать и рожать, детей.
<[koshka]> Детей мне пока не надо, мы купили кота, он лучше
<sharabdin> Выкинь кота заведи детей
<[koshka]> Не хочу)
<[koshka]> Нам рано
<sharabdin> что было бы тогда если бы твои родители вместо делать тебя купили-бы кота?
<sharabdin> ну-ну
<tagezi> философия?
<sharabdin> лучше рано чем поздно
<sharabdin> ага
<tagezi> я думаю пора заканчивать филосовствовать
<[koshka]> Нафик мне нужны дети, если у меня зп 16к?))))
<sharabdin> а у меня 9
<sharabdin> и че
<sharabdin> когда первый был =)
<sharabdin> я работал сис админам   и начальство говорила что это нам еще много)))
<sharabdin> а муж на кой тебее
<[koshka]> Ну вот я считаю, что если нет денег, своего жилья - о детях можно и не думать
<sharabdin> это же он должен тебя обеспечить
<[koshka]> Никто никому ничего не должен:) нам пока так хорошо. Мы не женаты еще)
<sharabdin> е мае
<sharabdin> что-за современная молодежь
<sharabdin> тогда Вам в таком положени детей точно рожать нельзя
<sharabdin> надо венчание хоть в церкви сделать
<sharabdin> тогда хоть будет благодать и деньги
<[koshka]> Мы пока просто живем вместе, когда предложение сделает, тогда и думать можно о детях. )
<sharabdin> скажи ему если хочешь жить вместе иди к мои родителям руки просить а так пока
<sharabdin> он так тебе не сделает пока ты ему плешь не проедешь в голове
<[koshka]> Далеко ему идти к моим родителям)) 1к км вроде
<sharabdin> на самолете 1 час лету
<[koshka]> Аэрофоб)
<sharabdin> или ему жалко 3.к рублей ради такого дела?
<[koshka]> Мы в сентябре поедем
<sharabdin> ну на поезде 1 день езды
<[koshka]> 2 суток
<sharabdin> откуда и куда
<[koshka]> До Москвы и потом еще до переправы сутки
<sharabdin> 2 к поезд проезжает за 2 сутки
<[koshka]> Архангельск-Крым
<sharabdin> а там что на пароме?
<[koshka]> Канешн
<sharabdin> я вобще со своей женой принципиально не общался, только в первый день после свадьюы
<sharabdin> свадьбы
<sharabdin> зато сейчас живем без всяких масок =)
<tagezi> во флудилку устроили
<andrex> угу
<sharabdin> че делать, понедельник
<tagezi> арбайтн
<sharabdin> арбайтн арбайтн
<sharabdin> работать работать и еще раз работать,
<sharabdin> почему в Нашем Великом и Могучем языке работать и слова раб одно и тоже, лучше уж скажите пахать пахать и еще раз пахать =)
<sharabdin> ладно, люди извините за излишнее откровение, спасибо за времяпровождение
<sharabdin> не принимайте рядом к сердцу и пока
<tagezi> ну на конец-то
<andrex> ктулху смилостивился
<andrex> !bridge
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bridge'
<andrex> где бриджы мои)
<[koshka]> Фуф
<[koshka]> Я тут пока коллекционера смотрела, он сбежал
<andrex> он такие вещи те мудрые говорила а ты ужастики смотриш
<andrex> фифифи такой быть)
<linxon> привет
<tagezi> ку
<[koshka]> Привет
<andrex> бривет
<[koshka]> А вы меня оставили одну тут!
<tagezi> [koshka]: правильно, лучше сериальчики смотреть, чем слушать советы :)
<tagezi> [koshka]: да с ним поговорить не очем
<andrex> [koshka]: и до свадьбы нини)
<tagezi> я статью дописал, осталось только выложить :)
 * andrex убежал)
<tagezi> andrex: бегун :)
<[koshka]> andrex: ага, и не разговаривать ))
<andrex> и вобще не смотреть
<[koshka]> Останусь на работе с ночевкой
<[koshka]> Все равно завтра к 8
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты вообще по скольку работаешь?
<linxon> как удалить программу на компьютере?
<linxon> когда я нажимаю "удалить" мне пишут вот это
<linxon> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/16/0314/h_1457977506_5774118_e521c7bb91.png
<tagezi> @voice linxon
<tagezi> сегодня что, выпуск вдетсаде?
<linxon> :)
<linxon> никто незнает
<[koshka]> tagezi: 7 часов
<tagezi> [koshka]: 5 дней в неделю?
<[koshka]> tagezi: не, смены у нас. Ну там 22 рабочих дня
<[koshka]> Сейчас в основном пока 2/1
<tagezi> [koshka]: 22 рабочих дня это таже пятидневка
<tagezi> 16 тысяч, блин.. жесть
<[koshka]> Ну да, просто рандомные выходные
<tagezi> [koshka]: латекст с ошейником не заставляют носить? :))
<[koshka]> Не)))
<[koshka]> Тут у девчченки ваще 12 вышло
<tagezi> офигеть.. на это жить же нельзя
<[koshka]> Ну у меня в ноябре вышло 30)))
<[koshka]> И после этого счастье закончилось
<tagezi> это ты латекс носила, однозначно.. по 24 часа 7раз в неделю :))
<tagezi> это же нужно реально как раба впахивать
<tagezi> у меня выходит 450 евро за квартиру и ~ 400 за еду.. ещё переодически одежку нужно покупать, и к родителям ездить
<tagezi> в россии конечно цены пониже, но всёравно, реально не возможно на 16 жить
<[koshka]> Ну у меня за кв щас 14
<[koshka]> Но мы скоро съедем
<tagezi> [koshka]: так тыже вроде говорила что двушку будите снимать?
<[koshka]> Мы не снимать, в свою переедем
<[koshka]> Ну в квартиру парня
<tagezi> ааа.. это хорошо
<tagezi> своё всегда лучше
<[koshka]> Там просто мама уезжает на пол года
<tagezi> я вот подумал... "Белоснежка" и "Спящая красавица". Отличия только в том что в "Спяшей красавице" богатыри, а в "Белоснежке" гномы :))
<tagezi> кто-то кого-то обмануд :)
<tagezi> л*
<tagezi> https://geektimes.ru/post/272592/
<tagezi> вот и вся любофЪ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну и богатырей 33. А еще говорят есть аватар и покахонтас
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в спящей красавице 7
<tagezi> 33 в царе салтане
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 7 богатырей?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://youtu.be/GN3OJAFU12U?t=11m21s
<tagezi> если учеть что сказка не русская, то пушкин явно преувеличил :))
<andrex> нифига в народном фальклере сестры золушки отрубали себе например пятку чтобы налезла туфель)
<tagezi> andrex: ты же спишь уже :)
<tagezi> лунатик :)
<andrex> я с бриджем воевать неперевоевать
<andrex> думал спать пойти а потом решил сваять мост) обычное дело)
<tagezi> да, я понимаю.. вроде уже собрался спать, и тут вдруг вспомнишь, что нужно пересобрать ядро... и понечлась :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в культурах разных народов есть сюжетно похожие истории. Хотя эти народы культурно вроде бы и не пересекались
<andrex> кстати да ядро)
<tagezi> andrex: =))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сорокопяточка
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, в данном случае, это не народная сказка, а пушкин скопипастил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пушкин скопипастил рассказы своей няни.
<tagezi> также как басни Крылова, не он их придумал, просто показал в понимаемом облеке, а авторство пренадлежит Эзопу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Крылов был "переводчиком". как  маршак
<tagezi> угу.. переводчиком, только об этом забывают сказать.. говорят же басни крылова, и везде пишут так, а не басни в переводе кридова
<tagezi> крылова*
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://lib.ru/LITRA/KRYLOW/basni.txt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у винни пуха в россии тоже как бы 2 автора
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это знаешь, есть русская поговорка "называется нашул" :) вот и русские велики поэты и писатели.. тихо скопипастили и пошли.. а революционный строй, это подталкнул, ибо выгодно было
<tagezi> а теперь толпа неучей гордиться этим всем
<tagezi> руская сказка, русский писатель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не обязательно "нашул". говою же, у каждого этноса есть одинаковые истории. Различия только в деталях присущих самим этносам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вспомни что полно историй о потопе.
<flegontoff> Вечер добрый , подскажите как сделать так , чтоб при автозапуске xchat или pidgin не показывал открытые окна с irc ? или это не возможно?
<flegontoff> чтоб они открывались в фоновом режиме и не мельчешили на рабочем столе
<flegontoff> может какой то клиент другой нужен?
<flegontoff> ни кто не отвечает...может через Pidgin  не работает в данный момент? Ау!! отзовись плиз кто нибудь!! Проверка связи!)
<Sergey_IT> а чего сегодня народу больше?
<[koshka]> flegontoff: weechat <3
<flegontoff>  [koshka]: спасибо! это кажется  смайл ? вот досада , что xchat, что pidgin  не имеют функции ответить приходится копировать ник а кто какими меседжерами пользуется?
<flegontoff> в ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> кто в лес, кто по дрова
<[koshka]> Дак вроде везде начинаешь печатать ник и жмешь таб
<[koshka]> flegontoff: я люблю только weechat
<Sergey_IT> кошка моногамна
<tagezi> [koshka]: а мужа? :)
<flegontoff> [koshka]: спасибо!! девствительно так и есть)) ну а на счет, того чтоб при включении ПК не вылетали окна с тем что я зарегестрировался и все такое?
<tagezi> отключить сианс
<tagezi> flegontoff: кде чтоли пользуешь?
<flegontoff> ну при включении Хчата открывается диалоговое окно, там отрывается окошко сервера, и каналы, а можно это сделать фоновом режиме?
<tagezi> flegontoff: ты говорил про включение ПК
<flegontoff> tagezi: ну да , Хчат в автозапуске
<Sergey_IT> зачем в автозапуске?
<tagezi> чтобы окошки вылетали
<tagezi> ему нравяться чтобы окошки вылетали
<flegontoff> ну чтоб не включать его постоянно лишние телодвижения)) пока я перешел на pidgin у меня там аська все в одном,
<flegontoff> tagezi:  на оборот ! мне не нравятся когда окошки вылетают
<tagezi> flegontoff: юзай висат, не будут вылетать
<flegontoff> tagezi: че такое висат? можно по англ. плиз
<tagezi> weechat
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat
<flegontoff> понял спасибо за инфу, щас почитаю
<tagezi> заодно избавишься от rss клиента :))
<flegontoff> tagezi: а аську поддерживает? чет я не нашел ни слова про нее
<tagezi> через плагин, блин.. что ты там читаешь?
<tagezi> это вообще irc-клиент... с замахом на комбайн, причем такой комбайн, что другим клиентам и не снилось пока
<Denver79> привет. как хром заставить запускать мессенджер при нажатие на ссылку чата. Например, tg://resolve?domain=newschannel Просто когда первый раз хром предложил открыть приложение я я нажал нечаянно отказ
<Denver79> в мозиле есть в настройках раздел Приложения, а в хроме какой файл снести?
<UNIm95> Denver79: Тут?
<Denver79> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95> Denver79: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/modify-content-type/jnfofbopfpaoeojgieggflbpcblhfhka
<UNIm95> А вообще эта тема называется mime types
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-15
<UNIm95> Denver79: http://www.lgqyc.com/changing-protocol-handler-in-google-chrome-opening-a-telegram-link/
<UNIm95> Еще ссылка.
<UNIm95> Удачи в ковырянии
<Denver79> UNIm95: я уже радикально сделал ))) удалил в профиле все текстовые файлы в папке google-chrome ) но спасибо. сохраню
<UNIm95> ок
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо тебе не спиться
<UNIm95> tagezi:сегодня экзамен
<UNIm95> часов через 7
<UNIm95> а я очень хреново готов
<tagezi> UNIm95: заранее нужно было готовиться :)
<UNIm95> Да просто хз как будет
<UNIm95> если проф составлял то все нормально
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://geektimes.ru/post/272592/ видел?
<UNIm95> если сотрудник то попа
<UNIm95> Патенты на софт не должны существовать.
<UNIm95> и точка
<UNIm95> А так не отвлекай.
<tagezi> да, если экзамен принемает студент или ресёер, то это задница.. у меня жене студенты Эксель сдавали по 5 раз :)
<UNIm95> Разве что через 1,5 часа скажи что бы спать шел
<tagezi> не, я сегодня статью написал, так что я наверное сейчас спать пойду.. уже
<tagezi> только чай допью
<UNIm95> Ладно.
<UNIm95> Совсем плыву
<UNIm95> я спать.
<UNIm95> Удачи мне завтра.
<andrex> пойду виндоводов тролить)
<[koshka]> Утра
<andrex> обеды
<artus> ляяляляяя, пролюбил я гдето вчера ключииии, пичаааль
<andrex> крут
<artus> да походу ниразу, от работы, от дома :D
<artus> зато винище было ниче так :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/272642/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сгенери новые ключики
<artus> еслибы, так и из бекапа можно было бы развернуть :D
<artus> блин, только вторник а я уже не хочу работать
<artus> о, зато ключи нашлись
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> [koshka]: работа, работай :)
<andrex> оно уже работает видать
<tagezi> да я знаю, она вчера жаловалась :)
<[koshka]> tagezi: да пашу, до 18
<artus> работа зло
<[koshka]> artus: ого, кто выполз из берлоги)))
<tagezi> [koshka]: да этот инопланетянин уже пару дней тут :))
<artus> [koshka]: нифига, я не выполз, я так, из берлоги коментирую
<artus> ааа.... скуууушнооооо, ужс прям как
<tagezi> artus: перепаяй свои платки :))
<artus> да нету нифига, должен был поехать за деталюхами - пролюбился волила и кошелек на ножках... тяжело сидеть и целый день делать умное лицо :D
<artus> от скуки даже в столовую сходил
<[koshka]> tagezi: его нужно наказать
<artus> а наказывалка выросла? )))
<[koshka]> Скай не отвечает вообще(
<[koshka]> artus: дак конечно!
<artus> ну тогда приступай)
 * [koshka] взяла тапок и нашлепала artus
<[koshka]> Фух
<artus> палехчало? )))
<[koshka]> Да
<artus> * потискал в самых интересных местах [koshka]
<artus> :D
<tagezi> идите в приват :))
<artus> не, надо же разбудить это сонное царство )
<tagezi> это вряд ли получиться
<[koshka]> :)))
<tagezi> Leagnus: выруби автовход уже
<andrex> ему нада идентификацию настроить
<andrex> )
<andrex> еще и миранда ппц
<tagezi> ему нужно на линух перйти :)
<artus> зобааанить неверногоооо
<tagezi> да, надабы, да жалко школьника
<andrex> ша ведь забаню)
<andrex> нее малехо оживает чан) но думаю это весенне обострение
<artus> это йа вернулсии :D
<[koshka]> И я
<artus> неподмазывайся
<artus> ))
<tagezi> да вы оба инопланетяне..
<tagezi> сидят тут, балакают о чем-то :)
 * [koshka] взяла тапок и посматривает на tagezi
 * tagezi пластиковый ботинок и покосился на [koshka]
<tagezi> ещё лыжа не далеко стоит, поспене "на", тоже помогает одуматься :)
<tagezi> по спине*
<[koshka]> tagezi: ата-та!
<tagezi> [koshka]: да ладно, ты не волнуйся, у меня большой опыт, всё детство были кошки :)
<[koshka]> Мне уже страшно
<tagezi> я, блин, понял что у меня в голове не срастается... ассоциация, для меня кошки ассоциируется с crampons :))
<drfels> привет
<tagezi> ку
<drfels> кто-чем занят?
<artus> drfels: тыхтооо? ты зачем? а чиво у тебя есть?
<drfels> artus: я андрюха. Что зачем?) Зашел? Прост. У меня есть половина батончика
<drfels> artus: ну уже нет батончика..
<drfels> :))
<tagezi> чото не то последние дни
<drfels> почему?
<tagezi> да по ощущениям что в детском саду выпускной был
<tagezi> а ещё, ощущение что у меня ссд греется
<drfels> Объяснишь мне что такое ссд?
<[koshka]> tagezi: я не с садика
<[koshka]> Загугли
<[koshka]> Гугл все знает
<tagezi> [koshka]: да я не про тебя.. откуда ты я знаю :))
<artus> drfels: вооот ты каакой
<artus> батончик зажал :(
<drfels> угу
<[koshka]> Щас еще Ская уговорить вернуться
<tagezi> да скай забил на нас уже давно
<artus> tagezi: а я купиль ссд, а теперь даже не узнать наработку в оном, ибо мамка биос не купиль ahci , пичаалька
<[koshka]> Мы тут думаем карточку купить
<[koshka]> 960
<tagezi> зачем?
<[koshka]> Мы же задроты)
<tagezi> artus: эм.. а какая разница между ссд и рвв
<andrex> 960 ненужна
<tagezi> хдд*
<drfels> блин. читаю вас и не понимаю. Вы тут все админы?)
<andrex> еще один
<[koshka]> drfels: да
<tagezi> угу, вот и я про тоже
<[koshka]> Я сисьадмин
<drfels> ясно..
 * andrex шизофреник
<tagezi> нужно отобрать лицензии у тех кто доставляет детей на этот канал :)
<andrex> лешить права ходить в нет
<artus> tagezi:  в каком плане? в плане посмотреть наработку в часах и обеме данных без ahci проблема (
<artus> и зобааааанить )
<andrex> из жизни
<[koshka]> andrex: почему не нужна?
<andrex> лучше 780ti
<artus> и опять вспомнился извечный вопрос, интересноэ, а бот смогет зобанить кансерву....
<andrex> если найдеш
<andrex> неа
<[koshka]> Слушайте, а я тут уже лет 8 что ли тусуюсь?
<andrex> но можно самой консерве сказать чтобы валила
<tagezi> [koshka]: нет
<artus> это тебе показалось )
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты тут 8 лет не тусуешься :))
<artus> я тут толькоо в опах больше 5ти оказываетцо :D
<tagezi> artus: опа ты наша :))
<[koshka]> Лет 6 наверное
<artus> кансерве не интереесно, а как же битва утюга и холодильника
<[koshka]> Вроде первая убунточка у меня была 904
<artus> tagezi: дада ^_^
<artus> салабон, 5.04 :D
<andrex> artus: победит плазменый резак
<drfels> у меня вообще fedora. я как неродной
<drfels> =)
<tagezi> да, я фидорщиков не понимаю.. мучиться не за что
<[koshka]> artus: ну ты то вообще старый)
<artus> или 5.10... надо у ская уточнять , я ему даже диск когдато откапывал для пруфа
<tagezi> понятно генту ставить, но федору...
<drfels> не будем спорить что лучше =)
<drfels> каждый выбирает под себя
<andrex> LFS
<[koshka]> Я как то Арч ставила на виртуалку
<[koshka]> Лет 6 назад
<drfels> ты женщина !?
<[koshka]> Какая я старая, ептить
<tagezi> не, lfs мне рано.. чото я не готов пока читать книгу на английском
<artus> нее, первая линуха которую я увиде была шапка, потом фря 4.3, которую на  сервак натянули, а птом шатания по всяким майдрейкофедоро еще четотам с плеванием на кеды, а потом уже и не помню
<andrex> арч мне не разонравился, да и вобще както он мне не нравился
<tagezi> [koshka]: виртуалка не считается.. у меня штук 500 их было
<andrex> но еще больше стал ненравится
<[koshka]> С утра была женщина, когда на работу собиралась
<tagezi> потом стала сисадмином :)
<andrex> теперь мужиг
<drfels> борода автоматом появилась..
<[koshka]> Я первую мандриву ставила)))
<tagezi> я мондрайк
<[koshka]> Канешн, в саппорте пашу же
<artus> а 8ку бунту я когдато ставил на винт с того же винта :D выделив раздел под груб и не сильно заморачиваясь скармливая грубу исошник лежащий рядом :D
<tagezi> но мне не понравился оно
<[koshka]> Борода есть уже
<drfels> ясненько..
<artus> и коса до колен, а выше пояса нет :D
<[koshka]> Тут с этими дебилами не только борода будет
<drfels> artus: это как понять?
<drfels> [koshka]: так достают ?)
<andrex> xD
<artus> [koshka]: а все почему, потому что пить надо большее, и чаще ))
<artus> drfels: а это как в ужастике :D
<[koshka]> artus: ты же знаешь, что я не пью
<[koshka]> drfels: да
<tagezi> разбавленое?
<tagezi> :))
<drfels> [koshka]: уважение+
<artus> [koshka]: слабак, футакимбыть )
<[koshka]> tagezi: вообще никакое!) это фу
<artus> не пить это мейнстрим))
<tagezi> [koshka]: да я тоже уже 20 лет не пью
<tagezi> спиртного :)
<[koshka]> Я только кофе
<[koshka]> Он самый самый вкусный
<drfels> +++)
<tagezi> мне кофе нельзя ((
<artus> воот, тагезя мужик, он замораживает и грызет :D
<tagezi> artus: инапланетянин, невыпендривайся :))
<tagezi> тут я самый умный :))
<[koshka]> Ну хоть грызет
<[koshka]> :)))
<drfels> Кто-то пользуется Unity? У меня одного это лагает и медленно работает?
<tagezi> так на фдоре всё лагает
<tagezi> федоре*
<artus> tagezi: , букааа ты
<drfels> не-а. Я на федоре неделю)
<artus> drfels:  юнитя это вообще убогое поделие , выкинь каку
<tagezi> я и про убунту слышал что нет :))
<drfels> artus: так и сделал. xfce ван лав
<artus> крыс тоже не лучше :D
<artus> ну как не лучше, да в принципе ниочем по сути )
<drfels> ну хз. на моих 256 мб видеопамяти нормально, не лагает. а unity меня просто убивало.
<tagezi> я после того как перехал на генту, наконец увидет почти не глючащую систему :))
<[koshka]>  Это что за калькулятор у тебя?
<drfels> у меня кака..
<artus> яхз, вообще на коробке сижу чичас и мне норм )
<drfels> сгорела видеокарта. А в мат. плату встроенная 256 мб. Последняя надежда
<drfels> Я, собственно, из-за этого и перешел на Linux. 256 мб на винде это смертельно
<drfels> ой... оказывается в правилах запрещено говорить о всём что не связано с использованием систем на базе ubuntu
<drfels> Sorry =)
<tagezi> на английском тоже :)
<artus> drfels: забей)) хош дам плюсик и говори о чем вздумается))
<tagezi> пока бан не получишь :)
<drfels> tagezi: запрета нет.
<drfels> а что за плюсик?
<artus> нетрогай единственного живогоо, он прям вымирающий вид)
<drfels> вы о чём ?
<artus> забей)
<tagezi> drfels: есть, сказано что говорить только на русском, и транслит разрешон только для настройки локали...
<drfels> tagezi: ладно
<artus> а дааавайте все дружно настраивать локаль :D
<tagezi> @vois artus
<tagezi> @voice artus
<artus> ubuntuhelp: раааскажи сказкууу
<drfels> что значит "локаль" в irc 7
<artus> @devoice artus
<artus> :P
<artus> шутник)))
<tagezi> drfels: на самом деле, тут у половины точно не убунту
<artus> tagezi:  я щас вообще домой уходю, будеш тут сам до завтра скучаааать )
<drfels> Да, это дело вкуса
<drfels> Надеюсь меня не побьют тут за Fedora =)
<tagezi> неа..
<tagezi> прокажонных не обижают :))
<artus> просто убунта с ее юнитями несьедобна) форки на убунту еще мение сьедобные)
<drfels> не знаю, я не опытный :(
<[koshka]> Вот это нафлудили
<artus> хотя с гномом вроде как ниче была, но чейто я ее снес и воткнул себе буншен с коробкой ) видать не прут меня свистоперделки)
<drfels> можно цитировать, да?
<artus> [koshka]: ты пирожков уже напекла?
<[koshka]> artus: нет еще, на работе же
<tagezi> drfels: да это не сикрет что убунта глюкалово полное, как и федора, принципе
<drfels> "Gnome -- это DE идиотов", сказал Линус и свалил на Fedora Xfce
<tagezi> drfels: если  брать ветку красношапки, то центос
<drfels> tagezi: ну блин.. эти термины админские. Что такео красношапка??
<tagezi> drfels: это ты откуда взял? :)) у него на странице он писал что ему нравиться гента с кде :)))
<drfels> нифига подобного
<drfels> он на fedora
<artus> drfels: яхз, норм де , работает все искаропки , в настройки лазить ненадо, тупо береш и пользуешся, и в отличии от прочих не жреть ресурсы и не тупит
<tagezi> drfels: федора - это дистрибутив на котором redhat тестирует свои новшества
<drfels> я пробовал только xfce и unity. судить, увы, не могу
<drfels> tagezi: да, действительно так.
<artus> и ваааще, линус не показатель ) татрег вон вообще от слаки тащитцо, так что не повод смотреть кто там и чего)
<tagezi> drfels: покажи мне первоисточник
<artus> drfels: ну так в чем проблема попробовать все остальное? ливку на юсб записал и тести)
<drfels> artus: смеятся будете. У меня скорость инета 50 кб/с. Друг помог с iso федоры..
<drfels> Я в каменном веке
<tagezi> drfels: лучше он тебе генту подогнал
<tagezi> или фрю
<drfels> мне как начинающему нужно было что-то попроще
<drfels> что такое фря?
<artus> чего смеятцо, у меня на роботе ща таж фигня, пришлось с телефонки раздавать инет) но 50ка если безлимит - жить можно) торент наноч, а птом для комфорта натянуть сквид с кешом в пару гигов и красота)
<tagezi> да там нет ничего сложного, только не глючит так сильно
<drfels> а пакеты в виде исходников?
<drfels> я ж зае....
<artus> и драйвера все, будут, если напишеш :D
<drfels> смищна
<tagezi> drfels: вот нужно попробовать и поймешь что там нет ничего сложного
<drfels> tagezi: мб и попробую когда-то..
<tagezi> в конце концов есть кукин бук, в которой всё расказано
<[koshka]> Так, 45 минут еще
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты перестанешь админить сысы? :)
<[koshka]> Да, пойду админить сковородки и кастрюли
<drfels> круто
<drfels> tagezi: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Is_Fedora_For_Me
<drfels> первая особь в конце
<tagezi> drfels: не понял
<drfels> tagezi: доказательство что линус юзает fedora
<drfels> не знаю если честно на сколько правдивая инфа. Но висит у федоры на сайте..
<tagezi> это вики федоры, туда кто угодно что угодно может писать
<drfels> Честно всё равно кто-что юзает. Кто-то там выше говорил что кто-то тащиться от слака и ничего, норм ему
<drfels> Все равно что ты юзаешь. Главно что бы не форточки =)
<[koshka]> Иос!
<drfels> ты хотела сказать osx?)
<[koshka]> Нэт
<tagezi> да какая разница что юзать, даже есть мсдос, главное чтобы не приходил и не ныл
<[koshka]> На вафлефоне иос же
<drfels> угу
<drfels> так что такое "фня"?
<tagezi> фря
<tagezi> freeBSD
<drfels> спс
<drfels> буду знать
<drfels> Я тут смотрю генту 255 мб. Это же онлайн установка, да? А то не верю
<tagezi> drfels: да, это онлайн установка, дальше зависит от того что ты хочешь
<artus> нетинстал дебиана столько же весит) в принципе базовую систему с него натянуть можно)
<tagezi> drfels: вообще у них двд есть
<drfels> только не с моим инетом.. по этому arch и gentoo я не выбрад
<drfels> 2 гб. Это чего так?
<tagezi> блин, вот как раньше линух ставили, когда у всех модемчики были
<drfels> меня тогда ещё не было
<tagezi> а я себе дебиан ставил так :))
<artus> нарезали болвааанкуу, втот еще ужс
<drfels> тут же дети, вы чего
<SergeyIT> старики разворчались
<artus> дети, фрю с дисткет сетапил :D
<tagezi> artus: извращенец :)
<drfels> *больной ублюдок*
<artus> их там вроде 3 или 4ре надо было чтоб стартанула сеть и дальше уже само шло, дык их в наличии только 2 было) записывали конвеером следуйщие сетапы)
<artus> так что ненадо ляля :D
<SergeyIT> всего то
<artus> это вам не вендаа ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну ты же не можешь нам расказать как забивал ОС с клавиатуры в шеснацетиричном коде :))
<drfels> ++
<drfels> linux не терпит слабаков
<drfels> tagezi: это ещё зачем?
<artus> хотя я когадто и в венду умудрялся сетапить без клавиатуры :D от слова совсем )
<tagezi> drfels: ну, потому что тогда способа ругого не было
<drfels> какие ужасы творились в мире..
<SergeyIT> в 8-миричном было раньше, или 60тибитные были
<artus> тяжео вводить кей без клавиатуры))) но реально)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: разве? я про первональный комп ссср "спаяй сам"
<SergeyIT> 6-бит*
<tagezi> могу вечером схемы найти и ос
<artus> разобрав 2 телевизора горизонт  :D
<SergeyIT> по спаяй сам я учил жену коду/асму
<SergeyIT> но ей не пригодилось
<drfels> жену ? Асму?
<drfels> зачем?
<artus> нет в тебе ничего человеческого)
<drfels> это уже просто насилие над мозгом женщины )
<SergeyIT> она сама интересовалась, занималась цифровым телевидением
<andrex> заболела жена астмой
<andrex> ))
<drfels> жена пострадала от асма*
<SergeyIT> зря вы так, у меня сестра программировала на аде когда-то
<tagezi> drfels: у меня мать программировала на асме, и ничего
<drfels> tagezi: круто, что сказать.
<SergeyIT> вообще, раньше много женщин этим занимались
<drfels> у меня одного родители код в глаза не видели?)
<drfels> SergeyIT: это было раньше, но не мне судить
<[koshka]> drfels: с/с++
<drfels> [koshka]: да я уже понял что ты женщина хоть куда
<drfels> Я люблю Си. Это глупо, ибо уже эти js, nodejs, ruby, веб захватывает мир. Но я люблю Си
<tagezi> drfels: давай без пошластей :)
<drfels> tagezi: каких пошлостей? Её же посадят
<[koshka]> Мы тож в универе кодили на асме
<tagezi> в универе все кодили на асме.. я один сдал курсовую :)
<[koshka]> Но это было лет 6 назад
<[koshka]> Или 7
<[koshka]> Какая я старая
<drfels> Я пробовал FASM. Ну сложновато для меня.. Когда нибудь вернусь освоить
<tagezi> [koshka]: ты акуратнее со словами, тут есть насного старше тебя :))
<[koshka]> tagezi: дядька Артус?)))
<drfels> Как вам WebIDE?
<tagezi> [koshka]: SergeyIT :)) он у нас самый ... эээ... мудрый :)))
<[koshka]> Все, домой собираться буду
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%88%D0%B0_%28%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%29
<tagezi> будишь делать? :))
<tagezi> 8 разрядный
<tagezi> Ириша Л есть сфемы и прикладные программы :)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus запилил виртуальную коробку на ядре 4.4.5
<SergeyIT> tagezi, инет не работает
<SergeyIT> tagezi, мне тогда pdp-11 компатибл хватало
<Antares> https://vk.com/govtech
<andrex> Antares: 2.10
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<andrex> и не приходи
<[koshka]> andrex: задерзил!
<andrex> я!
 * andrex оглядывается вокруг)
<andrex> [koshka]: а че он свой паблик пиарит, тока что созданый в котором видать тока он один и торчит)
<[koshka]> andrex: а, ну тогда да, пшел он вон!
<andrex> еще и про политику
<andrex> ппц)
<andrex> [koshka]: доставай рассольник свой, позапоза вчерашний) я жрать хотеть
<[koshka]> andrex: доели уже. Есть мяско и смесь риса с овощами(горох и кукуруза)))
<[koshka]> Рассольник завтра варить буду
<andrex> так не честно
<[koshka]> andrex: че мясо не любишь?)
<andrex> рассольник сожрали)
<andrex> кто мясо то не люьит?
<andrex> б
<[koshka]> Завтра будет рассольник) а то у меня мой без него жить не может))
<andrex> все я обиделся, скормила там комуто мой рассольник >_<
<[koshka]> andrex: не плакай
<andrex> я сезон охоты 4 смотр не мешай
 * Antares нашол Хак комюнити http://i.imgur.com/Cm2vspX.png 
<mayday> ты тот самый хакер ?:)
<Antares> <mayday> хммм
<Denver79> иногда пропадает курсор мышки - как вернуть?
<tagezi> поймать иногда и нажрать ему задницу
<tagezi> надрать*
<Sergey_IT> ) на личном опыте?
<Sergey_IT> после этого он не только не пропадает, но и не появляется?
<Sergey_IT> nvidia?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну а что ещё можно сказать на его заявление?
<tagezi> провод старый, гдето не кониачит... кондёр накрылся в мышке
<tagezi> да 1000причин есть
<tagezi> и чего начинать с нвидиа, когда ты не знаешь даже что у него за система :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я нашёл журналы где это было
<tagezi> захочеться тряхнуть стариной, обращайся :))
<piyavking> встряхнуть стариной
<Antares> https://vk.com/govtech Решение российского президента Владимира Путина вывести с 15 марта основную группировку ВКС
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, этой не захочу... а вот hdd на 286 машинке на флешку заменить попробую
<tagezi> Antares: ты правила канала читал?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там переходник нужно паять
<tagezi> на 286 вроде ещё не было usb портов
<Sergey_IT> купил переходник
<Sergey_IT> кстати журналы с рк80 выкинул 15 лет назад...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, ты ваще
<Sergey_IT> а то!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-16
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утры вем
<andrex> вечера
<andrex> гг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стандартное галактическое время
<andrex> оно не стандарное
<artus> dhtnt dsdct
<artus> вретевывсе
<andrex> ну скажи что ебе у тебя обед)
<andrex> еще
<tagezi> :))))
<andrex> а у когото там ноч вовсю
<tagezi> это выдумки, нет такм никого :)
<andrex> да
<andrex> они все свалились с края земли
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44052
<tagezi> ну вот, теперь ещё и гит глючит (
<andrex> ой да ладно)
<andrex> он итак глючил
<tagezi> не, он тормозил
<andrex> и глючил
<andrex> просто пока тормозил незаметно было
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> Объявлено о начале тестирования в ночных сборках Firefox, в Chromium/Chrome Canary и в Microsoft Edge технологии WebAssembly (WASM), предоставляющей не зависящий от браузера универсальный низкоуровневый промежуточный код для выполнения в браузере приложений, скомпилированных
<tagezi> из различных языков программирования.
<tagezi> ну всё.. пора учиться с контейнерами работать
<Antares> Помогите Алиске с одеждой. Номер карты 63900238 9022324313
<Antares> RUB
<andrex> @kban --host Antares надоел
<artus> однако, такого цирка я еще и не видел)
<andrex> беднажка)
<artus> и тишинааа
<andrex> скидываемся машке на шмот)
<artus> весна пришла, нафиг шмот)
<andrex> точно
<andrex> пущай голая ходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может кто нибудь помочь? https://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/59811/ заметка старая и там упоминается еще гента. сейчас веб на 12.04 убунте
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: зачем оно тебе? блобов в ядре не звтает?
<tagezi> не хватает*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> приводов сдром не хватает
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.dvdcdduplicators.com/spartan_professional_duplicators.htm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: радует "официальный ответ" http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?s=3c9c78e54ce149dcd951a61d1265af30&showtopic=281787#entry397211 и особенно дата ответа
<artus> а чего тама ? инет как то не шустрый, ну хоть в двух словах то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: "PXE для Dr.Web LiveCD была сделана но сейчас эта возможность отключена. Ждать стоит" дата 2009 год
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ответ официального Dr.Web Staff с форума
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, у них раньше был хороший live cd. даже консольный вариант загрузки и лечения на слабых машинах. сейчас сделали на убунте 12.04 а drweb виндовый через wine
<D3n> Всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: каспер вроде был на генте и тоже на слабых летало )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не, в том плане что вместо гуя выбираешь консолькуи на теплом ламповом черно-белом экране наблюдаешь лог проверки
<artus> ну да, я те  про тоже и говорю
<Mak1001> Привет. Задавать вопросы тут можно? 8-)
<tagezi> !ask | Mak1001
<ubuntuhelp> Mak1001: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Mak1001> спасибо.
<Mak1001> исходные:
<Mak1001> Есть роутер с ddwrt и поднятым VPN (pptpd). Порт 1723 закрыт провайдером. Один из открытых наружу портов (например 4899) перенаправлен на 1723 роутера. Порт проверен извне - открыт.
<Mak1001> Вопрос. Как извне, из Убунты сделать соединение pptp на нестандартный порт?
<Mak1001> http://i.imgur.com/8xJ5PxY.jpg Так - не подходит.
<tagezi> как соединить компы по usb? оба на линухе
<tagezi> ну и чо мы молчим? :))
 * tagezi пинает инопланитянина (artus) :)
<tagezi> блин, не соображу никак... где дуб?
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, а для соединения компов через usb тоже нужен особый кабель?
<UNIm95> tagezi: не помню.
<tagezi> UNIm95: я думал ты уже спишь
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю как это работает
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня не ноут а стационар
<UNIm95> причем громковатый
<UNIm95> А вообще я сегодня человеку чуть руку  не сломал
<tagezi> зачем?
<piyavking> чутьчуть не считается.
<UNIm95> Тренировка
<tagezi> эм.. в настольком тенисе? :))
<tagezi> как пульнул мячик :)))
<UNIm95> Нет джиу-джитсу. Пульнул человеком.
<UNIm95> Хотя он сам немного виноват.
<tagezi> с твоим весом можно только макиварой быть... ты ведь как медьведь
<UNIm95> Кто же при броске через плечо падает на выставленную руку?
<tagezi> недай бог схватишь, и всё..
<UNIm95> У нас есть Йенс.
<UNIm95> 140кг
<UNIm95> и Макс
<tagezi> :)
<UNIm95> 120
<UNIm95> Когда их роняешь окна трясутся.
<UNIm95> К счастью мы на первом этаже без подвала
<UNIm95> tagezi: не забывай. Я добрый. Если что инвалибом не останешься.
<tagezi> я помню я к соревам готовился, у нас на дзю-до был чел под 100 гк, меня с ним в пару ставили
<tagezi> это жесть была :)
<UNIm95> Чего там жесткого?
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> ну, я тогда 45 весил :)
<UNIm95> самое жесткое в моей жизни было котагаеши от девчёнки в 45-50кг.
<UNIm95> Тогда я был в 10 классе
<UNIm95> это первый, и пока единственный раз, когда я сделал сальто.
<tagezi> не, я айкид не занимался :))
<UNIm95> Без рабега,
<tagezi> :)))
<UNIm95> и какой-либо другой энергии
<UNIm95> стою. никого не трогаю. крутят кисть. Тут я вижу над головой окна, пол, стену, потолок.
<UNIm95> и стою на метр правее
<tagezi> ну, там же не просто крутят.. ты дергаться начал :)))
<UNIm95> Причем тогда я весил уже 70
<tagezi> если бы не дернулся, никудабы и не сдвинулся
<UNIm95> тогда не было спарринга. Только отработка ката
<tagezi> мне расказывали про соревнования акидок, стоят-стоят, кто первый дернулся тот и проиграл :)
<UNIm95> это даже не спарринг был
<tagezi> аааа
<UNIm95> какие соревнования
<tagezi> я знаю что есть стиль айкидо, который очень жесткий, там шаги расчитаны так чтобы раскрутить сотерника
<tagezi> ешинкан айкидо, вроде
<UNIm95> вот после этого я понял выражение: девчонки могут перевернуть твоё мировоззрение
<tagezi> не помню. давно уже было
<tagezi> :)))
<UNIm95> кажись после этого я перестал удивляться.
<piyavking> мне из этого всего очень, очень, очень понравился люхэбафацюань.
<tagezi> piyavking: на тайчи похоже
<tagezi> по спарингам, покрайне мере
<tagezi> хотя наверное все внутренние стили чемто похожи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-17
<piyavking> а ещё мне очень помогло крутить фомку а-ля дядюшка Ляо. это занятие вытащило меня из паралича.
<UNIm95> piyavking: после него ты перестал попадать по клавишам клавиатуры?
<piyavking> UNIm95: )
<piyavking> "по клавишам клавиатуры" - мне нравки)
<tagezi> UNIm95: а как узнать имя дивайса в системе?
<tagezi> lsusb выдаёт Bus 002 Device 014: ID 0694:0005 Lego Group
<UNIm95>  Что-то не въехал
<UNIm95> ты леговский набор подключил?
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу
<UNIm95> tagezi:  lshw -businfo?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты девайс пока не переподключал?
<tagezi> нет
<UNIm95> он там же висит? на lsusb Bus 002?
<tagezi> угу
<UNIm95> lsusb -D /dev/bus/002
<UNIm95> стоп
<UNIm95>  lsusb -D /dev/bus/usb/002
<UNIm95> tagezi: помогло?
<tagezi> Cannot open /dev/bus/002
<tagezi> Cannot open /dev/bus/usb/002
<tagezi> но устройство есть
<UNIm95> sudo?
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня нет судо :))) да, я нашёл его, спасибо
<tagezi> lsusb -D  /dev/bus/usb/002/014
<UNIm95> Ты уже гентушник?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> такой, хреновый гентушник :)
<UNIm95> так собери себе судо
<UNIm95> ладно
<UNIm95> я спать
<tagezi> да зачем оно? я су делаю и не парюсь
<tagezi> ночи
<UNIm95> всем удачи.
<tagezi> я тоже наверное
<andrex> шмутра
<andrex> tagezi: usbnet модуль сконопляй сначала
<andrex> и помоему поддержку сети по усб гдето в вере)
<andrex> и должно появиться чето типо usb0
<andrex> потом ifconfig
<andrex> дио в интерфейсах статику
<tagezi> andrex: да вроде в ядре всё включино
<tagezi> usbnet у меня подгружается.. хрен его знает что ни там на придумывали эти лего, и как они связывают компы
<tagezi> эм.. вопрос для малчунов, если команда file выдаёт EV3.bin: Spectrum .TAP data "\024\360\2" чтобы это значило? :))
<tagezi> вроде, когда были спектрумы, линуха ещё не было... а тут на...
<andrex> да фз
<andrex> у эмуляторов всяких псок и прочих в бинарниках такаяже хрень
<andrex> ну вымсыле *.bin файлах rom.bin boot.bin итд)
<andrex> может там чет от спектрума осталось)
<andrex> зачем городить велосипед
<tagezi> yfhf;f.n cnfylfhnjd
<tagezi> наражают стандартов
<artus> утря
<andrex> обеда
<andrex> tagezi:
<drfels> доброе утро всем
<artus> утро добрым не бывает
<drfels> artus: чего так?)
<andrex> потому что не бывает
<drfels> 6(
<drfels> можно тут ссылку кинуть на тему на форуме? Нужна помощь с openbox..
<andrex> разрешаю
<andrex> хотяя
<andrex> да нет, разрешаю
<drfels> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/12437922?lastmod=1458201917377
<tagezi> нашел форму :)
<tagezi> страна тролей :)
<artus> drfels: по определению же )
<artus> drfels: а что за проблемы с коробкой то могут быть? )
<drfels> artus: посмотри ссыль. видимо я криво поставил. Хотя что я там ставил ?) Просто скачал и попробовал запустить
<drfels> tagezi: да, ты прав. Но иногда помогают ) Хотя я ещё ни разу не видел что бы ответили нормально новичку =)
<andrex> tagezi: scratchbox потыкай) для твоих кросиздевательств может подойдет)
<tagezi> drfels: там 90% линукса не знают, приходят просто потролить
<tagezi> я не разу не видел там ответа на вопрос
<artus> drfels: а прописать стартовалку коробки вместо этого твоего что сейчас не ?
<tagezi> drfels: пошёл бы на канал федоры или их форум и спросил
<artus> хотя мегаленивое решение , в рц локал killall xfwm4 ; openbox & exit :D
<drfels> artus: я не умею(
<artus> nano /etc/rc.local
<drfels> tagezi: нет русского канала федоры. Там никого нет, точнее.
<drfels> artus: rc.local за что отвечает?
<artus> за запуск чегонить после запуска истемы
<andrex> а я обычно xinit и без всяких *dm
<artus> в принципе от великой лени туда можно совать все что угодно))
<drfels> то есть за автозапуск?
<tagezi> можно, но не нужно :)
<artus> на уровне системы)
<andrex> блин почитай ман к чемунить уже хоть раз)
<tagezi> andrex: маны не помогают :)
<drfels> artus: у меня нет/etc/rc.local
<artus> tagezi: если можно то че б не совать ))) не, правельно оно конечно распихивать по своим конфигам, но если лень гуглить ман то
<tagezi> я всю ночь курил маны, и чо? керпичь так и остался керпичем :)
<artus> drfels: как все запущеноооо
<drfels> artus: угу ((
<tagezi> drfels: как это у тебя нет rc.local ? О_О
<tagezi> у тебя что винда чтоли?
<drfels> [drfels@localhost ~]$ ls /etc/ | grep rc.local
<drfels> [drfels@localhost ~]$
<artus> drfels: а нафиг тебе федора то ? проблема нарезать на флешку че нить вменяемое?  я вона на нот воткнул буншенлабс, бывший кранчбанг и норм )
<tagezi> а нафига грепать то?
<tagezi> /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<artus> ну создай, хуже не будет ))
<tagezi> drfels: прочти уде ман гугол :)
<tagezi> уже*
<artus> tagezi: ты забыл какой это канал, тут маны по ходу только опы читают :D
<drfels> [drfels@localhost ~]$ cat /etc/.rc.d/rc.local
<drfels> cat: /etc/.rc.d/rc.local: No such file or directory
<tagezi> ну, я тоже не ситал ман гуглд, но я методом тыка осили его :)
<andrex> tagezi: у него в init.d посут должно быть)
<tagezi> эм
<drfels> artus: есть init.d
<artus> и у меня есть, брааатттт, я тебя нашолллллл
<tagezi> find /etc/ -name "rc.local"
<tagezi> а разве федора не на системде?
<drfels> [drfels@localhost ~]$ sudo find /etc/ -name "rc.local"
<drfels> [sudo] password for drfels:
<drfels> [drfels@localhost ~]$
<andrex> да вот именно системда
<drfels> вы о чем ?)
<tagezi> о потеренге :)
<drfels> 6((
<drfels> Давайте по порядку ) Какой алгоритм действий? Вручную добавить openbox в автозапуск?
<tagezi> эм
<artus> drfels: http://linuxmanpages.net/manpages/fedora16/man1/openbox.1.html
<artus> читай, там все написано
<drfels> беда, не грузит эту страницу (
<tagezi> drfels: у тебя когда день рождение?
<drfels> tagezi: 11 марта =)
<drfels> tagezi: а что?
<artus> прям как у моей жынки)
<tagezi> блин.. пропустил.. я хотел предложить, чтобы ты у мамы попросил нормальный интеренет на день рождения :))
<artus> )))
<drfels> ))
<tagezi> drfels: man openbox
<tagezi> по идее она должна стоять у тебя в системе
<drfels> что мне там искать? Весь ман читать?)
<tagezi> до просветления
<andrex> ха
<drfels> ясно(
<tagezi> drfels: я опенбокс уже не помню.. последний раз баловал Ratpoison
<drfels> да ладно. снесу нафиг.
<tagezi> мне понравилось, но советовать не могу
<drfels> решил попробовать прост
<andrex> федорщики теперь не создают по дефолту его всмысле /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<artus> слабак, сойдай рцлокал, всунь стартовалку, и играйся, наиграешся поставиш по человечески)
<tagezi> чо, красно шапка сказала больше его не тестить? :))
<artus> блин, до обеда еще полтора чаасаа, а я уже не знаю чем себя занять
<drfels> artus: а разве /etc/init.d имеет не тот же эффект?
<tagezi> какой то слабый был интерес... я вон вчера насиловал ev3 пол ночи, и надеюсь продолжить это дело :))
<artus> а ты буш туда пистать стартовые скрипты?
<drfels> а почему нет?
<drfels> или это плохо?
<tagezi> нет, не будет конечно :)
<tagezi> drfels: короче.. если тебе не хочеться читать маны, то придёться смериться с настройками по дефолту.
<tagezi> влинухе можно всё, но для этого нужно хоть немного
<drfels> tagezi: я б с радостью, но пока что с английским у меня плохо. Толку от чтения если я его не пойму?)
<tagezi> практика :)
<tagezi> инет плохо, английский плохой, компьютер плохой...
<tagezi> карма у тебя плохая :)
<drfels> как насчет поместить в автозапуск скрипт, который убивает xfwm и запускает openbox?)
<andrex> а нафиг те xfwm если ты открыто коробку воткнул? а вдм че нет выбора че пулять?
<drfels> andrex: вот тут не дошлол
<drfels> дошло*
<tagezi> туда*
<andrex> а нафиг те xfwm если ты openbox воткнул? а *dm че нет выбора че запускать?
<drfels> последнее предложение я не могу понять (((((((
<drfels> *dm это что?
<andrex> ну gdm xdm ligtdm kdm итд
<drfels> ии?
<drfels> Только не говори что всё очень грустно )
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> не забей
<andrex> дальше колупай че ты там колупал
<drfels> ок(
<tagezi> drfels: не, ты точно нужен на канале... хотя поржать моно :))))))
<drfels> угу
<drfels> кстати openbox падает.. Совсем уже. Убиваю xfwm4 и запускаю руками -- 2 сек и возвращается xfwm
<andrex> или моно пускать в отдельных иксах
<andrex> гг
<andrex> через display
<tagezi> :)))
<drfels> если я с fedora не справляюсь, то как я на ваш gentoo перейду?) Я же шок получу
<tagezi> да там всё просто, сиди копипасть и не думай
<drfels> что копипастить то..
<tagezi> гдавное маны не читать :))
<drfels> Да читаю я маны, пытаюсь ) Ну плохо у меня с английским пока что
<tagezi> drfels: у тебя википедия загружаеться?
<drfels> да
<tagezi> тогда давай образовываться https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDM https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDM
<drfels> окей
<tagezi> drfels: кстати, какая у тебя федора?
<drfels> tagezi: 23..
<drfels> Fedora 23 x64 Xfce
<drfels> можно вопрос?
<tagezi> !ask | drfels
<ubuntuhelp> drfels: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<drfels> хорошо
<tagezi> жесть, не понимаю я федорщиков, всё через Ж, краснашапка свою рекламу мутит на форуме, сам дистр полегон для испытаний краснашапки.. за что мучаются то?
<andrex> или вобще пуьноть в отдельном окне иксы с открыто коробкой
<andrex> оно кста помоему умерло
<tagezi> а самое главное, спроси любого федорщика, он будет пяткой бить что федора лучший дистр в мире :)
<drfels> среда рабочего стола -- это сборка из wm, dm, приложений и т.д. Wm в свою очередь управляет оконной системой. DM -- это программа, которая выполняет соединение с этим XServer и авторизация.gdm, kdm яркие примеры. Все верно?
<drfels> tagezi: я не бью пяткой ) Пока что я не нашел лучшего дистра в мире и федора тоже не без своих проблем, мне кажется.
<tagezi> федора это одна сплошная проблема :)
<artus> дебианжииии
<drfels> столько терминов и штук разных не ясных..
<drfels> tagezi: ok
<andrex> !dm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dm'
<drfels> щл)
<drfels> ok)
<tagezi> вообще https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DM
<tagezi> аккорд ре минор :)
<drfels> я нашел это уже
<artus> блин, вы укурились чтоль? на протяжении получаса рассусоливать вместо того чтоб запукить коробку и решать другие траблы)
<tagezi> а какая разница какие траблы решать? :))
<andrex> дык нада то просто в wm выбрать что стартовать
<drfels> где?)
<tagezi> не подсказывай :)
<drfels> Если вы про выбор при старте системы -- это ведь первое что я попробовал и коробка упала
<andrex> при логине выбор
<tagezi> а если у него автологин?
<drfels> нет у меня автологина)
<drfels> и при логине я же говорю.. я выбрал openbox..
<drfels> и он упал
<tagezi> пьяный наверное
<tagezi> нужно до утра подождать :)
<drfels> угу
<drfels> смищна придумал)
<tagezi> федору что ли поставить, потискать?..
<tagezi> федора с гномом поставляется?
<drfels> kde, gnome, xfce, lxde (вроде)
<drfels> стандартно gnome
<tagezi> а ты крысу поставил?
<drfels> нет, я сборку с крысой скачал
<drfels> если я правильно понял)
<tagezi> о, федора это же сероя шляпа
<drfels> красная)
<tagezi> красная - это redhat
<tagezi> drfels: кстати :) http://lurkmore.to/Fedora
<andrex> а че там за wm?
<andrex> ой dm
<drfels> путаешься в терминах?)
<andrex> ага чуть не сказал de
<drfels> круто они портировали fedora на raspberry..
<drfels> а назвали то как..
<tagezi> а у федоры что беты нет? они чо осознавать начали что они все бетатестеры?
<andrex> еще в том году смеялись
<tagezi> да года 2 назад смеялись.. кому оно только нужно
<andrex> я про pidora
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> угу, и я :))
<andrex> а нуда
<drfels> я только узнал что такое raspberyy
<tagezi> им нужно дистр под яндекс выпустить: yadura
<andrex> в криокамере жил?
<tagezi> и у них стартанёт набор признаний :)
<andrex> чето троли из лора даже не тролят его тему
<tagezi> нет инстал 455 мегобайт
<tagezi> что они туда запихали то?
<andrex> горе
<tagezi> drfels: скажи своему другу что он больше не друг, не мог качнуть что-нибудь нормальное? :)
<artus> нескучные обои в 4к ))
<artus> сырцами :D
<tagezi> :)))
<andrex> в raw
<drfels> tagezi: да он и так мне больше не друг, по этому я застрял на fedora на долго..
<drfels> кто ж мне теперь новый дистр скинет ?
<tagezi> не вовремя ты поругался с ним :)
<drfels> угу
<andrex> а скачать не судьба?
<andrex> кпрмиру дебиан)
<tagezi> да у него лиалап
<drfels> ну ты и извращенец..
<tagezi> диалап
<andrex> а ну тогда вобще беда
<tagezi> хотя скачать дивиди за пару суток можно
<andrex> буш срезы репов покупать?
<artus> за 3 дня мог бы уже вытянуть даже двдшку , это просто такое желание )
<drfels> зачем?
<drfels> и главное: на что мне перерходить?
<tagezi> да, согласен, сиди на федоре, так смешнее :))
<artus> дебиян жеж, ну или бубунта ) в крайнем случае )
<andrex> глазей выше
<andrex> ну да)
<andrex> капец а че никто хотябы dsl то тебе беднфжке не воткнет
<artus> в них по крайней мере искаропки работает все )
<tagezi> блин, у них ещё и на серваках скорость ахтунг.. они наверное через диалап раздают образы
<andrex> через gprs
<tagezi> гномики бегают, носят пакеты :)
<artus> я когдато на мобильном инете по причине безвариантности вывосал за 2 дня весь трафик и обломали меня на 64 килбита шейпом, ничее, от безисходности кешом сквид поставил - и как оказалось жить вполне можно )
<drfels> не люблю я дебиан и бубунту
<drfels> а минт особенно.
<tagezi> эм
<artus> а че, такой бахатый опыт общения?
<artus> минт гавно, согласен)
<tagezi> проблем там нет, всё работает :))
<drfels> Что лично у вас?
<drfels> стоит щас
<drfels> рифмоплет (
<artus> 8.3 дебьян )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уважаемые, а можно в миднайт коммандере эдиторе скопировав строчку в буфер, потом открыть другой файл и в него вставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работаю в миднайте по ссх
<andrex> гента. центось и дебиан на серваках
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: вклюи нано вместо мседитора )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> доообрый
<artus> цент у меня ток на атске
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: а чего, он адекватнее же )
<tagezi> ээээ.. у меня только гента, андройд, и неизвесное животное для спектрума на базе ядра 2.3.66
<andrex> а у мну она виртуалки крутит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: nano это зверушка типа vim? которую даже что бы закрыть надо ман читать
<andrex> нет
<artus> не канешн)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, нано это типа лексикон
<drfels> нано очень прост и минималистичен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> исчО лучче
<artus> типа старого joe но круче)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну кароче низя? ссш у меня через реммину
<andrex> vi vim я так и не залюбил
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: пользуй сед тогда :)
<tagezi> andrex: слабак :)
<drfels> andrex: emacs?
<andrex> нафиг мне морда к нему если я его выпилил ваще из системы)
<andrex> да и мордашки к виму я видел и поудачнее помоему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх вы, там менюшка есть
<drfels> ладно, всем пока(
<andrex> не чет я уже поплым)
<andrex> емакс мордой к виму назвал)
<andrex> ваще ed нада юзать
<andrex> )
<admin1488>  artus: ты же не помагаешь людям=)?
<andrex> че им помогать
<andrex> убитьвсехчеловекавфаще
<tagezi> интересно, когда это артус комуто помогал? :))
<artus> andrex: я на обед ухожу :P
<artus> admin1488: тебе было)
<admin1488> artus:ну вот типа с коробкой на пример)
<admin1488> Тебе было не понял, к чему.
<artus> admin1488: к тому что я не помогаю потому что ушоль на обед ) да и человеку не столько помощ как поговорить надо было :D
<admin1488> =)
<artus> ивааащее, что за провокации :D
<artus> ну чтоо, поговорить больше нет чтоль желающиххх
<tagezi> artus: с тоюой чтоли?
<tagezi> б*
<artus> ну жа неимением гербовой ...
<piyavking> будем подтираться обычной?
<artus> наждачной
<artus> 80ка в самый раз :)
<andrex> болгаркой
<wendalinru> Тут на Мегамозге "Ассанж про Корпорацию добра"
<andrex> это не кнам) это в оффлайн комманду корпорации добра
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5.
<drfels> ку
<drfels> я тут как бы скачал debian 8 lxde liveCD. он весит 600 мб, это нормально?
<drfels> это ведь не нетинсталл?
<drfels> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.3.0/amd64/bt-cd/ отсюда качал.
<drfels> кто знает, wvdial идёёт вместе в с debian 8?
<drfels> ау
<drfels> я тут решил на debian перейти, а они молчат =)
<drfels> мне нужно несколько ответов )
<masqsolo> Меня слышно?
<masqsolo> Есть кто живой гайс?)
<Sergey_IT> не слышно, живых нет
<masqsolo> Ладно, я прочитал правила и понял тут не вариант что-то спрашивать) чсв онли сорре
<masqsolo> Ос онли для айтишников офк
<Sergey_IT> а чего зашел? Показать чсв
<Sergey_IT> я не айтишник
<masqsolo> Хотел просто узнать стоит ли ставить линукс нубо пользователю)
<masqsolo> всегда мечтал о линуксе
<Sergey_IT> для чего нужен?
<masqsolo> да если честно просто так :)
<masqsolo> хочу что-то новое попробывать :)
<Sergey_IT> попробуй, не укусит
<masqsolo> да попробую если смогу с винта установить пойду гуглить :)
<masqsolo> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> а флешки или dvd нет?
<masqsolo> неа ) так бы сделал :D
<masqsolo> довно не пользуюсь )) дисковод вообще выкинул)
<Sergey_IT> тогда не советую - диск потрешь еще
<masqsolo> ><
<masqsolo> Лан тогда пойду почитаю на форуме о линуксе)0:D
<Sergey_IT> лучше книжку
<Sergey_IT> сколько hdd в компе
<masqsolo> 500 vrode
<masqsolo> was 4ekny
<masqsolo> да 500)
<Sergey_IT> сколько дисков?
<masqsolo> вообще физически один но у меня разбит на два , они сохраняться?
<Sergey_IT> значит 1 диск с 2 разделами - начинай учиться
<Sergey_IT> тогда попробуйс флешки - лайфУСБ
<Sergey_IT> чтобы поставить, надо минимум еще 2 раздела
<masqsolo> обязательно?
<masqsolo> да ладно завтро вазьму флешку, форматну винду и поставлю убунту) :D
<Sergey_IT> не спеши, может не понравится
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-18
<tagezi> serpentf: тык
<tagezi> andrex: а как команды бота глянуть, те который с @ начинаются?
<svetlana> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Time, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<svetlana> @list Seen
<ubuntuhelp> any, last, seen, and user
<tagezi> svetlana: привет :)
<svetlana> @list Web
<ubuntuhelp> doctype, fetch, headers, netcraft, size, title, urlquote, and urlunquote
<svetlana> привет€:)
<andrex> svetlana: привет)
<andrex> @help
<ubuntuhelp> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<svetlana> это supybot
<andrex> lf
<andrex> да
<andrex> все некак не могу у агафона добиться обновить до limniria
<tagezi> andrex: а чо он не хотит на mode и  на kban выдавать справку?
<tagezi> @list Channel mode
<ubuntuhelp> (list [--private] [<plugin>]) -- Lists the commands available in the given plugin. If no plugin is given, lists the public plugins available. If --private is given, lists the private plugins.
<andrex> @help kban
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, and (1 more message)
<tagezi> 'v
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ааааа
<tagezi> спать нужно больше
<tagezi> andrex: а как вызвать следующую часть сообщения?
<andrex> limnoria
<andrex> more
<andrex> tagezi:
<tagezi> панятненько
<tagezi> агафоныч кстати заходил как-то.. минут на 10 , наверное
<andrex> да видел
<andrex> да я с ним так пишусь мылой да форумой
<andrex> но он отвечает раз впол года
<tagezi> нада к нему досой прийти, на пиво :)
<tagezi> домой*
<andrex> ну досой тоже норм
<tagezi> а можно я потренируюсь.. у него всё равно интернет хреновый? :)
<andrex> валяй
<andrex> tagezi: ату его ату
<tagezi> да вроде уже 15 минут висит, может починил наконец сеть
<andrex> прошлый раз тоже висел
<andrex> яб предложил на мне но на мне не то будет)
<artus> утр
<andrex> artus: обеды
<artus> andrex: ну лично тебе, и то по знакомтву можно и обеды)
<andrex> хех
<andrex> злой дядька как всегда в своем репертуаре)
<artus> атыдумал :D
<artus> }:-D
<andrex> svetlana: а что автозаход не делаеш на каналы?
<artus> а она вообще живая ? :)
 * artus потыкал палочкой в svetlana
<andrex> была живая
<andrex> если ты ее не прибил)
<andrex> палкой своей
<artus> я нежноо, только в целях предварительной пальпации пациента :D
<andrex> брусом на 18 длиной метра 2 нежно не получится)
<artus> еще каак получитцо, если сильно задатцо целью можно даже на таком растоянии нежно почесать пузико :D
<artus> да и 18 эт вобще удочка по сути :D
<andrex> ага, для хагрида
<artus> не, ну если ты имел в виду 180ку, тооо, это уже по сути жележнодорожная шпала, а ей точно не получитцо почисать коголибо, разве что на ногу нежно положить :D
<andrex> ну да)
<artus> правда когда за пару часов полсотни таких на руках поносиш то какое там чесать :D там уже и ручками не ообо то помашеш в чесательных движениях )
<artus> летчег
<andrex> tagezi: сбивай летчегов
<UNIm95> Что-то тихо. Лишь старожили сидят.
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Failed!
<andrex> у всех все работает последнего троля забанили
<andrex> точнее крайнего
<Anti-Pizza> последний значит по следам - в значении следующий
<Anti-Pizza> не надо бояться этого слова)
<Anti-Pizza> а вот краёв бывает несколько. Первый  - тоже крайний)
<andrex> это интересно какими телодвижениями вы пришли к такому заключению? или кто то подсказал?
<Anti-Pizza> хм...читал где-то. когда задумался откуда это суеверие пошло.
<UNIm95> Anti-Pizza: от пилотов. В крайнем полете значит что ты вернёшся
<UNIm95> в последнем ты гибнешь
<artus> это все блаж офисного планктона )))
<artus> ибо как говорят подводники у которых нет понятия крайний, есть последния, и по морю они не ходят а плавают , заморачиваютцо на эти суеверия от большого ума только)
<Anti-Pizza> ну собственно вот что я читал http://www.gramota.ru/class/istiny/istiny_6_krainij
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: а про черных кошек и плевки через левое плечо, там не написано? :)
<Anti-Pizza> грамота.ру, там про грамотность...
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: и причем ут последний и крайний тогда?
<Anti-Pizza> Дак зайдиту - узнаете причём.
<Anti-Pizza> *зайдите
<tagezi> тамже про грамотность, а не про поверия
<Anti-Pizza> ok
<tagezi> ну вот... (
<tagezi> утра всем.. будем считать что я поспал
<UNIm95> tagezi: сколько часов? 0?
<tagezi> 3
<tagezi> 2,5 на самом деле
<UNIm95> чего так?
<tagezi> да, приболел я ново
<artus> таблеточку скушай :)
<andrex> tagezi: падарожником помаж
<tagezi> andrex: ща, только капыта отращу.. :)))
<tagezi> и сразу накопычу :D
<tagezi> http://borland.ru/
<tagezi> эх.. моладасть (
<UNIm95> tagezi: lazarus жив
<UNIm95> можешь все вспомнить.
<tagezi> да я знаю
<UNIm95> Да и я сам с турбопаскаля начинал
<tagezi> ну, голубого экранчика  с нечитаемой кирилицей хрен сделаешь
<andrex> там фрипаскаль малехо другой)
<UNIm95> да пофиг. мне хватало
<UNIm95> особенно сделать расчетку по радиосигналам. Так как препод дал неберущийся интеграл
<UNIm95> хотел разнести по коду и математике.
<UNIm95> но я его отбил.
<UNIm95> разве что не щнаю как нормальный портабельный бинарик собирать.
<UNIm95> =(
<tagezi> UNIm95: а что не фортран?
<UNIm95> я его вообще не видел.
<tagezi> gnu octave как разновидность
<UNIm95> + нужны были графики ачх, спектров и прочего
<UNIm95> про октаву не знал. Матлабом пользоваться не умел.
<tagezi> эээ... поповоду графикоф в фортране не помню.. но сейчас он ООП, и я думаю к гну плот привязаться не проблема
<UNIm95> Это было лет 5-6 назад
<UNIm95> пользовался тем что знал
<tagezi> ну, просто на фортране математических либ хоть попой жуй
<tagezi> не нужно реализовывать примитивы
<UNIm95> Я сам метот трапеций реализовал.
<UNIm95> метод*
<tagezi> ну вот я и я про тоже :))
<UNIm95> просто я не видел в нем ничего сложного.
<UNIm95> поэтому и написал за пачу часиков.
<UNIm95> самое жесткое было вспомнить синтаксис паскадя
<UNIm95> паскаля*
<UNIm95> но он так легко вернулся в память.
<UNIm95> Что я прям офигел
<tagezi> эм.. а я уже теряю разницу между языками.. не могу их отличить между собой..
<tagezi> я вот сичтал что PL/SQL - это разновидность паскаля для процедур баз данных, писал на нём..
<tagezi> а оказываеться он на Ада базируется
<UNIm95> хз. я кодер очень даже плохой. но вроде админ-среднячек
<tagezi> по моему вообще есть 3 вида: асм, паскаль и си, остальное всё похоже так или иначе
<tagezi> ну, если не считать экзотики всякой, которая была придумана ради хохмы
<SergeyIT> "старички на скамеечке"
<tagezi> SergeyIT: апаздал
<SergeyIT> а я флешку в 286 вставил и дос запустил, теперь как-то с диска на нее скопировать надо все
<SergeyIT> машина летает, только при копировании большого количества файлов ошибка постоянно появляется, видно новое железо не знает таких тормознутых интерфейсов
<tagezi> а ты потихоньку копируй
<tagezi> или скрипт напиши для поштучного копирования
<SergeyIT> просто ретри выбираю
<tagezi> в бат же можно было писать
<SergeyIT> таймоут похоже где то не тот, типа парковка диска
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты лешку через ком порт прицепил?
<tagezi> флешку*
<SergeyIT> ide to CF платка, и CF промышленный на 512Мб
<SergeyIT> 1 000 000 перезаписей
<tagezi> не, такого не видел
<SergeyIT> так тебе и не надо ;)
<SergeyIT> я тоже раньше не видел
<SergeyIT> зато как летает ДОС!
<tagezi> :))
<strativa> Народ про Postfix можно вопрос? Как сделать чтоб он оставлял адрес отправителя начальный, когда через релей настроен.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: если я правильно путаю, то в мсдос главное чтобы установка была на голый дистк сделана, файлы должны быть первыми, остальное можно копипастить... ну так вставь в нормальный комп и скопируй быстренько :))
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: а есть что0то подобное ddrescue для твой системы?
<UNIm95> strativa: ты письма на gmail получаешь?
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<strativa> нет свой серв. просто gmail от моего сервера не принимает, ip не соответствует домену
<UNIm95> Так это косяки в записях dns
<UNIm95> вроде mx и ptr поля
<strativa> mx запись есть
<UNIm95> сам был с таким косячил. там еще запись нужна. Только не помнб какая
<strativa> попадалась статейка что-то про тхт записи но толком я не понял =(
<UNIm95> strativa: http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2010/10/pochtovyj-server-dlya-nachinayushhix-nastraivaem-dns-zonu.html
<UNIm95> у меня был косяк с ptr записью
<UNIm95> тогда(2011) гугл принимал но какие-то украинские почтовики нет.
<UNIm95> strativa: давай рассказывай
<UNIm95> только помни: в строке не более 255 символов
<UNIm95> а то не все клиенты такое переваривают.
<SergeyIT> tagezi: так установку с дискеты сделал,  а вот диск не подключить - второго ide интерфейса нет, сейчас попробую на этой машинке, но она видит диск в другой геометрии, может все попортить
<strativa> имеем роутер mikrotik, он привязан к своему облаку т.е. получает доменное имя. имеем свои dns внутри. имеем домен на reg.ru там привязка к домену domen.ru через cname домен mikrotika
<strativa> на reg.ru MX запись есть
<strativa> mail.ru принимает письма от моего сервера
<UNIm95> strativa: что значит привязан к своему облаку?
<UNIm95> IP статика? динамика?
<UNIm95> Хотя думаю вопрос излишний
<strativa> к облаку т.е. IP динамика у микротика есть свой сервис типа dyndns каждое устройство может на ихнем сервисе привязку получить
<UNIm95> strativa: так косяк караз в ptr записи. Там записан развернутый ip адрес.
<strativa> имя имеет вид 4f4504106267.sn.mynetname.net
<UNIm95> а так как он меняется надо постоянно менять ptr
<UNIm95> хотя я это рпо классические статические IP говорю
<UNIm95> не знаб как жто сделано у микротика
<strativa> вот я тоже запутался =))
<strativa> релей настраивал, но тогда подменяется адрес отправителя исходящий
<UNIm95> значит надо попробывать с статическим IP
<strativa> со статикой проблем не будет =)) но провайдер просит почти 200р в месяц за адрес =)))
<UNIm95> strativa: http://interface31.ru/tech_it/2013/10/pochtovyy-server-dlya-nachinayushhih-ptr-i-spf-zapisi-kak-sredstvo-bor-by-so-spamom.html
<UNIm95> смотри по настройка облака микротика
<UNIm95> может там есть что
<strativa> спасибо почитаю
<SergeyIT> tagezi: скопировалось, можно комп собирать )
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> Норм
<artus> парам пам памм
<drfels> .
<SergeyIT> собрал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: работает?
<SergeyIT> сам не видишь? )) Я же зашел
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты в чате с 286 сидишь?
<SergeyIT> нет, я же разбирал основной комп. Флешка в него влезает, если диски снять. Так ide разъемы расположены
<tagezi> аа
<SergeyIT> вот такая http://ru.transcend-info.com/Products/no-521 , вставленная в ide to CF плату
<tagezi> SergeyIT: 8 гигов не много для доса?
<SergeyIT> 512 Мб
<tagezi> переходники я уже посмотрел
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а у 286 какая частота была?
<andrex> это зависит еще какой
<tagezi> 6-20 МГц
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> а их было много?
<andrex> да
<oles> hi
<tagezi> блин, на нём винда запускалась... а чейчас нужно несколько яждер и частота от 1ГГц
<tagezi> ку
<SergeyIT> почему была? Есть, работает на 8 МГц, шина 5МГц - на больших частотах интерфейс к спектрометру не работает. То есть все на минимуме в биос
<SergeyIT> а так у него вроде 20 МГц
<andrex> да там еще реал и защещенй режим и всякие турбо
<SergeyIT> турбо как раз и выключено
<tagezi> так такое можно собрать самому, вроде.. в журнале рабио есть схемы
<tagezi> радио*
<tagezi> ил там амига.. ы
<andrex> а вот у 386 и 486 ващще венегрет был) с dx sx
<andrex> dx5 ваще был 133 мегагерца)
<tagezi> пентиум 133?
<andrex> 486 dx5
<andrex> )
<tagezi> у меня первый ибм писи совместимый был 120 пень
<tagezi> сейчас сижу дома и жалею что всё это повыкидывал когдато, можно было бы жужлки паять :)
<tagezi> жужалки*
<andrex> а вот пней каких ток небыло) у мну и на 100 и на 150 и ваще причем c mmx был шустрее пня второго
<andrex> всякие cyrix еще были и даже амдшныйх пара
<tagezi> у меня амд был на 800 с хвостом
<andrex> ну duron у мну был разогнаный) до 900
<andrex> грелся как печка
<tagezi> мне он даже нравился.. если бы не хриновая память, было бы вообще здорово
<andrex> и на стенке висел
<tagezi> не, настенку мне вешать нельзя..
<SergeyIT> а зачем оно тебе?
<andrex> а у мне корпуса такого небыло
<andrex> а в at корпуса оно както не сльно желало входить
<andrex> да и разьемы уже по другому все были
<tagezi> у меня железка от Лего 35 Мгц
<tagezi> там винду можно запустить:)) можно было бы, если бы винду делали под арм
<artus> эмулятор и в него венду )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> венду на помойку
<tagezi> сказал рользователь винХП :))
<oles> а что теперь на фриноде банят тех кто через амазон сидит?
<andrex> спроси у них
<oles> у кого у них
<andrex> там защита от проксей некоторых и всякой фигни в чс
<andrex> oles: /j #freenode
<oles> Closing Link: ec2-52-25-239-98.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com (SASL access only) * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).  Cycling to next server in FreeNode...
<artus> ибо неиг как говоритцо)
<tagezi> убунту то тут причем?
<andrex> SASL access only
<andrex> oles:
<andrex> ты писатель
<oles> SASL is required only for blacklisted ranges of IP's
<oles> самое смешное что в веб пускают
<oles> через веб то есть
<andrex> ибо мпмшник гдето в чс
<andrex> ипишник
<andrex> нефиг короче юзать всяку фигню
<artus> а вебу то вобще паралельно) может запарились с ботами воевать )
<artus> аль обидились на когойто
<andrex> ну  кстати да)
<oles> облако амазона это фигня?
<andrex> ла
<andrex> да
<andrex> амазон фигня)
<tagezi> жа
<tagezi> )
<oles> мдэ
<oles> вот тебе и бесплатный впн
<artus> вот потому и зарубили )
<andrex> а чего ты хотул то
<oles> ну фринод то вроде не какойто адский капиталист
<andrex> ща везде бесплатные прокси и прочую дрякь убивают
<andrex> ибо флуднрасты и спамеры там торчат
<artus> не в капиталисте дело, просто когда начинают рач разводить прикрываясь шаровыми воротами - то в один прекрасный момент всем надоедает и их выпиливают на корню)
<artus> темпаче если это общедоступная прокся-впн
<andrex> ну когда сутками подрят заходят боты и шлют 100500 строк текста както начинаеш забивать
<artus> тут когдато умники особо упорные добивались вырезания подсетей прова , ибо если не дохходит до человека , то тут уж ниче не поделаеш
<oles> а авторизацию запилить слабо чтоли
<oles> темболее что она уже есть
<oles> и я вот сюда захожу
<oles> через тот же амазон
<artus> ну все кто не шалит давно себе плащей набрали и не парятцо)
<andrex> не меня один раз банили на фриноде)
<andrex> но быстро разбанили)
<artus> andrex: а меня еще буйным называеш)
<andrex> я там просто малехо /dev/urandom в чатег зарулил нечаянно)
<andrex> и нафлудил на пол сети)
<tagezi> andrex: он не только там это сбросил, но на всех каналах которых сидел :))))
<artus> ааа, бывает)))
<tagezi> пару страниц рандома в чат :))
<andrex> причем заплакали ток индусы русские подумали чтоя прикалываюсь
<artus> так и у меня было пару раз, в буфер упало и понеслось) да по ходу у половину сидящих на талксе было такое
<andrex> ага при мне инк вывалил помню)
<artus> ну бывает, если не созла то че разу бинить) кик, перезаход, извинился - все разрулилось)
<andrex> меня бы не забанили наверно на севе еслиб я неначал кракозябрами отвечать иркопу)
<artus> хе, а меня на #ubuntu забанили, мож правда ща разбанили )) когда после набега каких то англоязычных ромал требовавших с ними на инглише общатцо я пошол общатцо на русише с англоопами :D
<artus> вобщем опосля все кто спик-инглиш улетали отсюда пинком с указанием топать на англоязычный канал :D
<andrex> весело вобщем живем)
<oles> а что за SASL access
<oles> как мне теперь заходить то
<artus> а зачем :D
<oles> ну это уже риторический вопрос
<oles> через веб сидеть както уныло
<andrex> oles: смотри хелп к совему клиенту
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<andrex> тагезя убежал и бота прихватил за собой
<andrex> или бот тагезю уволок
<mayday> пинг
<mayday> )
<andrex> а мне копипасту бунтухелпа лень подымать
<andrex> )
<mayday> ты вообще ленивый
<mayday> :)
<andrex> и там не все работает) ибо скриптов тупо нет)
<andrex> тобиш плагинов
<andrex> с гита посносили сто пятсо лет назад
<andrex> ибо супи бот мертв)
<mayday> поднимай нового )
<mayday> с нуля
<mayday> :D
<andrex> дак так и делал
<andrex> ибо агафон тупо занят чемто непонятным
<mayday> ну вернется бот, куда денется :)
<Sergey_IT> ку, народу стабильно больше, смотрю
<andrex> бывает
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> форум поломали (
<andrex> а все поломали
<Sergey_IT> новые админы, модераторы, сюда бы зашли что ли, веселее бы было
<andrex> с форумато?
<andrex> нафиг их)
<Sergey_IT> а ты бы их тут банил )
<Sergey_IT> а то распоясались
<Leagnus> прива! ребят, чем бы следить за изменениями на серверах?
<Leagnus> что-то типа wget > локальный слепок хешей и в следующий раз сравнить со слепком.
<Sergey_IT> скрипт же ж
<andrex> просто воткни систему обнаружения вторжений какуюнить оно само будет слеить за изменением)
<andrex> и орать есличе)
<Sergey_IT> охранника нанять, пусть он и кричит
<Sergey_IT> если что, пусть стреляет на поражение
<andrex> о ктото такое поделие сколупал https://github.com/dimonier/SFIC/
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-19
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой огнелис обновлять?  45.0.1 или 45.0.1esr
<andrex> фз нет у мну таких
<andrex> я про второй)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> второй вроде как типа lts
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Firefox ESR (версия с расширенным сроком поддержки)
<andrex> ппц у мну ноутбук походу кушает заряд телефона место того чтобы его заряжать)
<andrex> было 16 процентов уже 15
<flegontoff>  доброго всем!! Проснулся с трагической новостью..упал самолет под ростовом..
<andrex> serpentf: чини интет а
<tagezi> да он реально достал
<tagezi> он уже вторые сутки прыгает тут
<tagezi> сроее всего там нет живого с того конца
<andrex> @mode +b serpentf!*@*
<andrex> в след субботу разбаню
<andrex> посмотрим
<tagezi> хм.. а чо бан лист пустой?
<andrex> сам ты пустой
<tagezi> ну там 2 чела всего.. антихруст какойто и аликс
<tagezi> ретиф*
<andrex> tagezi: /ban или /mode +b
<andrex> на канале
<andrex> а ты че ботовский смотриш?
<tagezi> и чо должно случиться?
<tagezi> ну да.. я думал он рулит этим
<andrex>    | мар 2016 18:05:19
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] *!~xyi@* banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] $a:Gordio$##overflow banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] $a:selevit$##overflow banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] *!*@*suckmyfuckingdick.biz banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] VsioZaebis!~VsioZaebi@* banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] *!~russiause@unaffiliated/kniaz/bot/russia banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016
<andrex>    | 11:44:55
<andrex> -- | [#ubuntu-ru] *!~yasawas@* banned by cameron.freenode.net on Чт, 03 мар 2016 11:44:55
<andrex> ой оно послало сюда)
<tagezi> jyj gjckfkj dtplt
<tagezi> оно послало везде :)
<andrex> надо было открыть а потом уже слать)
<andrex> нет кусок в приват кусок на канал
<andrex> )
<tagezi> эм.. что-то я опять не правильно делаю
<tagezi> ладно.. хрен с ним.. главное у меть банить :)))
<andrex> у тя клиент видать такой
<andrex> или он в серверный буфер шлет
<tagezi> у меня бех сервера собран
<tagezi> а... та про вкладку
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> да
<tagezi> да, точно :)
<andrex> ппц ты невнимательный
<andrex> из за тя я нафлудил
<tagezi> я вчера в пароле от вайфая одну циферку перепутал.. всё настройку перелопатил по новой, пока сообразил :))
<Leagnus> приувет. тагези и андрекс, а может, вы - один человек: говорим тагези, подразумеваем андрекс...  *ROFL*
<tagezi> @voice Leagnus
<andrex> tagezi: размахался палкой
<tagezi> а чо он меня оскорбляет? :)
<andrex> а ты не должен мстить
<tagezi> а потом всёравно тренироваться нужно :))
<andrex> вот если ктото жалуется тогда да
<tagezi> я вот не могу понять почему у меня в системе wpa supplicant 3 раза грузится
<andrex> прописал поди 3 раза
<tagezi> ну вот, я тоже так думаю.. но найти не могу где
<Leagnus> может, его кто-то запускает
<tagezi> угу, маленькие гномики бегают и пакастят :)
<andrex> /etc/modules итд
<andrex> или я чет не то думаю)
<andrex> modules load mod-probe итд
<andrex> а тоя чет не вкуриваю модуль это или демо)
<andrex> н
<andrex> rc-status
<andrex> lsmod
<tagezi> net.wlp2s0  остановлен о_О
<tagezi> это настройки файфая
<tagezi> хрень полная... может я его как-то несколько раз в rc добавил?
<Leagnus> а мне пров придушил пассивные ftp порты. Теперь только по sSTP хожу. Хотя корпоративные сервы почему-то принимают обычный FTP. Но все остальные на команде MLSD спотыкаются.
<Leagnus> Я говорил, что нашёл-таки, что искал? Compiz Boxmenu. Оно у меня теперь запускается везде: хоть программа на весь экран, хоть рабочий стол.
<andrex> мне оно лично нафиг ненуно
<andrex> компизы эти всякие
<Leagnus> ну а я не люблю команды мешать в одну кашу с запуском часто используемых файлов и  сниппетов, которые распределяю ещё и по группам.
<Leagnus> это 3 большие ветки моей рутинной работы
<Leagnus> и консоль разделение на эти 3 ветки не может сделать так, чтобы мне ОДНИМ движением / кликом увидеть / отфильтровать одну из них.
<Leagnus> как ты запускаешь файл? вводишь сначала путь, который состоит из кучи папок? а не логичнее сразу видеть тематическую группу, к которой он принадлежит?
<Leagnus> не, ну конечно можно сделать папки с наборами симлинков.
<Leagnus> но как, например, запуском симлинка выплюнуть сниппет в текущее окно? нужно же сначала его вычислить тем же d-bus`ом, так?
<Leagnus> я просто пытаюсь построить свою концепцию работы с системой: организовать, систематизировать её.
<Leagnus> И ощущаю, что, вероятно, и концепция консоли, и концепция глобального меню - каждая имеет свои границы. Должно быть что-то, что совмещает функции их обоих.
<Leagnus> Консоли не хватает наглядности: все команды, проекты, сниппеты для неё - как школьники в одной школьной форме.
<andrex> эм
<andrex> воткни zsh
<Leagnus> А Глоббеню не хватает функциональности и могущества консоли.
<andrex> и ееще есть какойто на жабе эмуль терминала
<andrex> с свистоперделками
<andrex> правда оно жрет ресурсов как мамонт
<Leagnus> вот, опять. Ресы - это святое
<Leagnus> ненавижу проги, которы жрут мои ресы.
<andrex> дак просто не гоже жрать эмулятору терминала по гигу оперативы и пол проца
<andrex> система должна давать работать нежря ваще никапли ничего)
<andrex> у мну в простое 430 метров и загрузца проца по нулям)
<tagezi> чем это консоль не наглядна?
<andrex> это на кедах
<Leagnus> Короче, мне не один шел не нравится. Не зря их столько развелось - это значит, что нет норм. решения и я не зря об этом задумался. Не один я.
<tagezi> помоему максимум информаци можно выжать
<andrex> ты просто готовить не умееш
<tagezi> Leagnus: напиши свой, и не плакай ))
<andrex> у zsh там можно прям менюхи городить
<Leagnus> вопрос не в информации вообще, а в её организации и систематизации
<tagezi> аааа
<Leagnus> у меня ресов жизни не хватает для этого
<andrex> ну напиши свое
<tagezi> тоесть тебе просто знаний не хватает
<andrex> тут всегда так
<Leagnus> я книгу пишу, у меня нет таланта и времени к программированию
<andrex> комуто нужен определенный функционал он начинает чето пилить и в итоге выливается в чето другое
<tagezi> о, ещё один не читатель :)
<andrex> так ядро написал линя
<andrex> )
<andrex> улучшая эмулятор терминала
<andrex> для коннекта с миниксом
<Leagnus> > и в итоге выливается в чето другое
<Leagnus> по пути к цели обычно цель забывают...
<Leagnus> так к ней и не доходя, а застрявая на полпути
<andrex> ну это те кто не осилил
<andrex> или небыло энтузиазма
<Leagnus> энтузиазизма
<Leagnus> не спать, а то замёрзнем: снег у вас идёт-то али нет?
<[koshka]> andrex: рассольник готофф!!
<andrex> я старый хочу
 * andrex консерватор
<[koshka]> Нэт!
<andrex> @devoice
<andrex> [koshka]: а че еще есть?
<andrex> черная икра там)
<[koshka]> Мясо жаренное и капуста тушеная )))
<[koshka]> Ага, конечно
<[koshka]> И красная тожеестт
<andrex> ну красная у мня тоже есть)
<andrex> а вот на черную мой внутрений еврей бунтует
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44077 вот комуто реально в жизни делать нечего
<andrex> ну а че)
<andrex> генту бсд уже пилят во всю
<andrex> нада мартишкам повыделываться
<tagezi> да, сделать вариант весно нестабильной фри :))
<andrex> Sergey_IT: переходи на ubuntubsd))
<pr0mode> ночера всем
<andrex> полуутера
<andrex> я ет даже незаметил как пролетело время
<tagezi> да так всегда.. "посижу за компьютером 5 минут".. и просыпаешься через двое суток :)
<andrex> ага о картошечкой пахнет.... Черд! Картошка!
<pr0mode> будильник ставить надо ...
<Sergey_IT> что такое убунтубсд?  Это с юнити, который скоро умрет?
<Sergey_IT> а, он с крыской )
<UNIm95> LOL
<UNIm95> на ютубе призрак в доспехах
<UNIm95> весь
<UNIm95> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUl9MHYWKoE
<tagezi> как его пропустили то?
<UNIm95> Да хз. Там у человека на канале еще и весь Бибоп
<tagezi> admin1488: тык
<admin1488> =)
<tagezi> заканчивай давай :)
<admin1488> Да прост обновы ставил ребутился)
<tagezi> если сеть настраиваешь, настрой, а потом заходи
<admin1488> pidgin в автозагруке
<admin1488> больше не буду)
<tagezi> хорошо :) просто уже доставать начинает.. тут пару человек вообще, ботов повесили на кривой инет и забыли.. сиди смотри на их флуд
<andrex> хех вредный тагезя
<tagezi> да ваще жест вредный
<tagezi> у меня любимый подкаст ррс удалил.. я важе жест вредный теперь
<andrex> папиши скрипт
<Sergey_IT> тагизи, поспи, может и пройдет... все, что не делается - к лучшему
<tagezi> так а чего это вы не спите?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, ну ты понятно
<tagezi> andrex: а ты то чего не спишь, у теюя утро уже
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я сегодня уже спал
<tagezi> вместо чая :))
<Sergey_IT> андрекс уже не спит же )
<tagezi> да он наверное опять ядро компилирует :))
<Sergey_IT> я думал комп компилирует... во до чего наука дошла, теперь и андрекс компилировать может
<tagezi> угу, ядро пишет сразу в хексах.. что ему ещё делать ночью :)
<Sergey_IT> а кто хексы в биты переводит и домены на винте магнитит?
<Sergey_IT> хотя.. сибирь полна талантов, да и шаманы с бубном ближе
<tagezi> что значит ближе.. Иркутская область - это бурятский шаманизм :))
<Sergey_IT> тсс... они уже проснулись
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-20
<tifoled> Всем привет
<tifoled> Кто здесь?
<tifoled> Я хотел Freenet через Tor пустить, но он не подключается
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> а нафига фринет запускать через тор, кстати
<tagezi> он же и так анонимный
<GwynnBleiidd> Всем привет, спрошу тут а вдруг) Потому что как искать решение не пойму, хотя по работе знаю как работает Google и Яндекс. Но блин, внятно составить запрос не получилось. Так, это всё лирика. Трабла http://ipic.su/img/img7/fs/Snimokekranaot2016-03-20130711.1458472050.png в цÐ
<andrex> а с темными темами так всегда
<andrex> причем сотварный центр не хотит подхватывать настройуи шрифтов системы)
<GwynnBleiidd> Оу, спасибо. Значит буду дальше искать темы Мейта.
<jura12> kn
<Sergey_IT> ig
<andrex> ls
<Sergey_IT> knigls - это что?
<jura12> проверка связи
<andrex> [koshka]: кыс кыс кыс
<[koshka]> Мяук
 * andrex прилепил скотч на [koshka]
<[koshka]> Зараза
 * [koshka] нашла тапки andrex
<andrex> это не мои)
<[koshka]> Твои!
<andrex> уменя нет тапок
<[koshka]> Кто придумал работать по вс(
<Sergey_IT> сама нашла такую работу, чего жаловаться...
<UNIm95> tagezi: Офигей: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbG5STFZ3C0 весь сериал. уже 5 лет на сайте
<UNIm95> хотя студия manglobe вроде полгода как банкрот
<tagezi> UNIm95: странно.. немци же всё блочат
<UNIm95> Кстати да.
<UNIm95> Я могу это смотреть в германии
<tagezi> у них же типа политика, что не разрешено, то запрещено
<UNIm95> несмотря на офигительный саундрек за который должна отвечать GEMA
<tagezi> ГЕМАрой :)
<tagezi> а тор не запрещён в германии?
<UNIm95> üp
<UNIm95> хз.
<tagezi> если тор разрешон то по любому можно смотреть, по идее :)
<[koshka]> andrex: рррр
<andrex> [koshka]: гаф
<[koshka]> Че делаешь?)
<andrex> конверчу фильмы
<andrex> читаю буквы
<andrex> сижу на стуле
<andrex> там много еще чего
<[koshka]> А я все работаю
<andrex> это же естесвенно
<andrex> негры должны работать)
<Sergey_IT> ... а кошка сидит на чердаке и работает и работает
<UNIm95> Черт.
<UNIm95> Я сломал руку человеку на тренировке
<UNIm95> Это звиздец
<andrex> все депортируют обратно в страны 3тьего мира)
<andrex> чуть не сказал рейха
<UNIm95> Да страховка все покрывает
<UNIm95> Это же на тренировке произошло.
<UNIm95> Это оплачивает земля а не я
<UNIm95> Но фотка мрт выглядит даже для меня ужасно.
<andrex> МРТ O_o
<UNIm95> на рентгене перелом не увидели.
<UNIm95> Подумали что это связка была.
<UNIm95> Особенно с его подением
<UNIm95> падением*
<UNIm95> А теперь представьте как я серваки роняю.
<Sergey_IT> серваки отомстят
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-13
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> с 13-ым, понедельник
<aleksei`> самое гланое не пятница
<SergeyIT> пятница - это не наше
<Leagnus> нифига, пятница - это наше всё
<SergeyIT> все - это да ). Но тяжелый день - понедельник (
<|cub|> приветы
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<artus> шоо, проснулись? ))
<Sergey_IT> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-14
<aleksei`> утра
<Snowdrift> да
<Leagnus> весенние коты хороши только когда они копчёные
<SergeyIT> восточная мудрость?
<artus> туц
<SergeyIT> тук
<artus> ну рассказывай, чего интересненького?
<SergeyIT> путать будешь - не скажу
<SergeyIT> *ы*
<artus> гавари, не буду путать :D
<SergeyIT> ыыыыы
<SergeyIT> скучно (
<SergeyIT> ничего нового
<artus> пичаль
<|cub|> ку
<artus> кубик ку
<|cub|> блин. Как все таки бывает геморно обновлять релизы с подключенными сторонними репами(
<|cub|> с какого-то перепугу перестал работать php при обновлении с 14 до 16 и слетели некоторые либы для руби
<artus> патамушта в 16 все ваааще сломали
<|cub|> ага, а в 14 софт староват уже
<|cub|> один черт, парк надо обновлять
<artus> дебиан наше фсе :D
<|cub|> я больше центось полюбляю) ну то такое. Менять все равно не разрешат)
<|cub|> ~100 хостов продакшна переводить на другую ось. Спасибо, я не настолько люблю другую ось)
<|cub|> гг. а pnp4nagios в 16 походу даже нет
<artus> апать 100 хостов бубунты с 14 на 16 - да ты любитель эекстрима :D
<|cub|> ха! если бы с 14(
<|cub|> тут что-то на 10, что-то на 12, что-то на 14...
<artus> ну а нафига оно такое зоопарковое? фигач дебьян везде и будет счастье :)
<|cub|> так вот апну все до 16 и будет не зоопарк, а простое стадо)
<artus> причем сразу тестинг :D адин хрен в разы стабильнее бунты. да что там, я с ним аааще ниразу проблем не видел, от слова совсем ))
<artus> даже унстабля дебиана адекватнее бубунты )
<|cub|> честно, за пол-года что я в этом проекте - это первая большая проблема при обновлении)
<artus> ну эт фишка бубунты же, в 90% случаев обнова что-то ломает :)
<|cub|> гг)
<|cub|> со стандартными репами - все нормально взлетало)
<artus> хотя не так, обновлять ее можно но если там пяток-десяток пакетов, метров на 20-40, дальше - таакаааяяя лотыреяя :D
<artus> а нестандартный софт вобще в контейнерах гонять нужно. в своей маленькой уютненькой экосистеме ))
<|cub|> из того что обновлял - в среднем на 400-700Мб обновлений качало. Нормально)
<artus> неужто бунта научилась уже не крашитцо сразу :D чудеса прям )
<|cub|> хз) пока не сталкивался сильно с таким
<artus> ну значит мало еще с ней общался :)
<|cub|> (:
<|cub|> ну вот с пол-года как восстанавливаю общение)
<|cub|> до этого, долго общался последний раз наверное еще когда 7 версия была.
<artus> да врост с 11.04 бунта прям такой ересью стала :D что без крепких нервов - не подходи прям :) хотя... это касаетцо только иксовых станций. в безиксовом варианте - вполне себе бодренькая. вобщем загадошная она
<|cub|> тцю. так у меня все хосты без иксов. Может поэтому и не ломается сильно при обновах?)
<|cub|> графическая оболочка только на ноуте)
<artus> а чего тогда такая зоопарковость?
<|cub|> такой вот развели до моего прихода сюда)
<|cub|> по принципу работает - не трож
<SergeyIT> обновлять - всегда лотерея, я всегда новую ставлю
<SergeyIT> вот lxde будет может на дебиан перейду
<|cub|> а как ставить новую на продакшн и разворачивать все что было?
<artus> а в чем проблемы?
<SergeyIT> разворачивать - скриптами (заранее позаботиться надо было)
<|cub|> гг) за то время что буду писать эти скрипты успею все обновить)
<artus> да нифига подобного, лучше день потерять а потом за 5 минут долететь :)
<|cub|> не все так просто)
<|cub|> все, хватит работы на сегодня
<|cub|> до завтра)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> j? ptktytymrjq dthyekcb
<artus> оо, зелененькой вернулси
<Sergey_IT> соскучился по зелененькому?
<artus> огааааа
<Sergey_IT> что то народу все меньше и меньше (
<artus> слабаки :D
<Sergey_IT> дааа, были люди в наше время, не то что нынешнее...
<Sergey_IT> (С - первого линуксоида)
<Zefffr> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<Zefffr> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить автоматическое получение к wifi? На ноутбук установлена Ubuntu 16.04. после включения ноутбук не подключается к wifi, лишь отправив его в сон и разбудила, он подхватывает wifi. В настройках стоит галочка напротив 
<Zefffr> Адаптер Qualcomm Atheros QCA 9565 / AR9565
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=287979.0
<Sergey_IT> это?
<Zefffr> Да
<Sergey_IT> вроде подобная тема была на форуме
<Sergey_IT> типа http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=287766.0
<Zefffr> Спасибо, попробую
<Zefffr> Спасибо помогло
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-15
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> морген
<artus> какие же тупые вопросы пошли, ужссс.
<artus> утра бодрого чюлавеки
<SergeyIT> тра
<SergeyIT> какие?
<Admin1488> на пример как создать за раз много сертификатов openssl
<Admin1488> Ты вот знаешь как?
<Admin1488> Наверня-ка же
<Admin1488> Наверняка*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как создать openssl ключ для рута от удаленного сервера? доступа к серверу нет
<rapidsp> в имени суъекта root@remote.server.ru )
<rapidsp> ну или както так :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пароль неверный
<SergeyIT> про сертификаты ничего не знаю....
<rapidsp> а лучше опенлдап наверн :)
<rapidsp> надо как нибудь попробовать лдап с ссл повязать
<SergeyIT> генетики?
<Admin1488> эх не получилось выудить ответ)
<Admin1488> не кто не знает как за раз много сертификатов сделать?
<Admin1488> Мне штук 30 надо
<Admin1488> для стюнеля
<Admin1488> stunel
<artus> Admin1488, скриптом нагенерь
<rapidsp> цикл в скрипте
<rapidsp> )
<artus> как маленький прям
<Admin1488> я подумал малоли есть ключ который я не знаю
<artus> есть  --sdelat-vse-za-menya
<artus> пользуйся :D
<SergeyIT> от рута запускать или от артуса?
<artus> можеш прямо в груб прописать, чтоб при старте включалось :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> именем преподобного артуса, компилься!
<artus> гг :D
<rapidsp> енролл....
<artus> Admin1488, и вааще, у тебя разрешение на бесконтрольное плодение сертефикатов есть? ато панимаш нагенерит, а потом другим не хватит
<Admin1488>  --sdelat-vse-za-menya
<Admin1488> говорит что нет команды возможно есть в пакете artustrololo0.4.3
<artus> звездун :D наличие ключа тебе бы не сказало :D да и давно уже собраный 0.5.1 есть :D
<artus> Admin1488, http://blog.scaytrase.ru/linux/275/ на двоешниг )
<Admin1488> :-[
<Admin1488> sps
<bel_ki> привет
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/STM32F103RCT6-ARM-STM32-Minimum-System-Development-Board-Module-For-arduino-Minimum-System-Board-STM32F103C8T6-upgrade-version/32785231499.html матри какая няка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и чего с ней делать?
<artus> https://www.espruino.com/EspruinoBoard/#pinout да чего угодно практически )
<artus> а с учетом того что можно залить js интерпритатор - так прям даже особо не зарываясь в дебри написаниях на сях :D
<artus> 51 портов ввода-вывода из которых 28 ШИМ, 16 АЦП, 3 USART, 2 SPI, 2 I2C, 2 ЦАП и 1 CAN шина - это жи прям урурууу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я ардуину не выучил, стм вообще не знаю. батарейка сильно нестандартная.
<artus> дык тут фишка что в этой борде можно на жаваскрипте писать :D эт кароче реальный ценник на зажравшуюся искру которую рашкогамазины парят за офер дофига денег
<artus> какая батарейка? :) батарейка в ней для часов реального времени :)
<artus> которые уже встроеные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. но ее тут еще поискать, за вменяемое количество неконвертируемой
<artus> кого? ты о чем? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 2 таких батарейки есть. обе получены вместе с комплектом часов для сборк. в продаже не видел. даже не подозревал про такой размер
<artus> да у любого часовщика в метро, ты чего :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, часовщики lr44 за 300-400 руб меняют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет у нас метро. не вырыли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/03/14/nanopi-neo2-development-bord-powered-by-allwinner-h5-64-bit-arm-processor-sells-for-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> цена конечно повыше. но программировать можно вообще на чем угодно
<artus> ага, прям совсем чуть чуть повыше :D
<artus> с таким повыше она уже уныло выглядит на свои 512 рама. ибо чисто под програмить она нафиг ненужна, а чтоб полноценно линуха ворочалась - ниочемный конфиг
<artus> тогда уже сразу на оранджпи какой то стоит смотреть с гигом ато и двумя рама :D
<artus> который дороже этого будет еще баксов на 5
<artus> просто в этой борде что прикиольно - ты ее подключаеш и сражу открываеш в ней прошивку которая вшита, и хоть по живому правь да дебаж :) а не заливаеш и фсе, если пролюбил исходник - а фиг его знает чего ты в дуину зашил )
<artus> *не вшита а набита уже
<andrex> ууууу флудуны
<artus> andrex, о, нудный проснулси)
<andrex> я и не спаль
<artus> врешь, дрых небось под яблонькой :)
<andrex> ага в сугробе
<artus> вот, ешо и в сугробе
<SergeyIT> всё, весна, Андрекс из берлоги выбрался
<andrex> ага и вангует всяких тролейботов
<artus> хачу мароженку
<artus> мвааахахаа, пол кило шоколадного мороженного, это ли не счастье :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> счастье килограмм
<artus> у меня еще лимонада 2 литра :D
<artus> такшта намааанааааа :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера, от зелененького
<artus> оо, зелененькой набижал ^_^
<artus> что может быть чудесатее чем фантастика 68го года, я прям плакаю, смотрю и плакаю :D
<Sergey_IT> что смотришь?
<artus> барбарелла :D
<Sergey_IT> это что такое? (
<artus> какая прелесть прям, франкоитальянская хвантастика :D зато сиськи показали :D
<artus> Однако Президент Солнечной Системы прекрасно осведомлен, что Дюран-Дюран изобрел такую великую игрушку, как позитронический луч, которая может уничтожить не только Солнечную Систему, но и вообще всю Вселенную.
<artus> И тогда он призывает на помощь раскрепощенную и страшно красивую искательницу сексуальных приключений, которая странствует по всей Вселенной в 41-м столетии от Рождества Христова.
<artus> Она встречается с представителями рас и цивилизаций самой разнообразной внешности и несет им всем простую и скромную вещь — любовь.
<artus> вобщем сплошная милота :D
<Sergey_IT> чушь несусветная
<artus> Sergey_IT, как ты можеш говорить такое на фильмы своей молодости :D
<Sergey_IT> не видел такого
<Sergey_IT> кто снимал
<artus> Sergey_IT, http://tree.tv/film/8169-barbarella держи :)
<artus> оказываетцо если в кисель посветить лампочкой - то можно выдать за вид вселенной в илюминаторе :D
<Sergey_IT> тогда такую чушь не покупали, покупали только приличное кино
<artus> нед, это все совок с его анальной огороженностью :) если бы тут проставляли комунизьм - крутили бы по всем кинотеатрам :)
<Sergey_IT> не скажи, смотрел я после совка "шедевры", чушь полнейшая
<artus> да я не спорю что чуш, но сейчас такое смотреть - прям ух какая забавная забавность :)
<Sergey_IT> может они и лучше того, что сейчас снимают... не поспоришь ;)
<Sergey_IT> сын вот попробал посмотреть про пришельцев в бирюлево... не смог
<artus> блин, а треш то этот забавный :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-16
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> @mode +r
<andrex> летуны проклятые
<SergeyIT> весна... летят перелетные птицы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опять весна, опять грачи....
<artus> утрр
<linxon> привет
<SergeyIT> добрр
<artus> добр он небывйет
<andrex> @mode -r
<andrex> вроде отлетались гребаные чайки
<artus> ммм, чего у тебя тут за кипиш уже ?
<andrex> чайки летали
<andrex> и какали на голову)
<artus> хе ))
<andrex> ну а че
<andrex> нет никого есть кто а поряок должен быть всегда)
<artus> забанить всех к едренефене
<JohnDoe_71Rus> погасить канал
<artus> а тупить же тогда где? :D
<andrex> на форуме
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вовнешке
<andrex> а у нас текущих нет фаундера чтоб канал потушить)
<|cub|> ку
<andrex> на форуме дичят на друг друга жалобы ваяют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напиши на соседа кляузу, получи его комнату в коммуналке
<andrex> да там бред какойто обновление поверх удалит все данные кроме хомяка
<andrex> если он на отдельном азделе))
<andrex> ладно переустановка а не обновление тода)
<andrex> посмотрел пордал ушел
<andrex> ж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линупс вром скратч
<artus> ну дык лалкофорум для лалкопользователей ))
<SergeyIT> чего бухтите?
<SergeyIT> старичьё!
<andrex> ооо шпана пришел))
<artus> го за гаражи курить листья :D
<andrex> косить сугробы
<artus> ловить голубей и жарить на костре :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в современном мире выражение "жарить цыпочек" приобрело иной смысл
<andrex> фаршировать в крысиной ссанине
<artus> все, опять все уснули? )
<andrex> нетты
<SergeyIT> во сне уже разговариваете?
<andrex> до
<artus> бубубу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/286976/
<artus> дрочево :D
<SergeyIT> гик-гик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чел успешно юзает кейс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://mysku.ru/blog/china-stores/50325.html для трухацкера
<SergeyIT> ыгрушки
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, чел маетцо херней :) видать от скуки :)
<artus> обсасывали уже эту к8, отстой редкосный с учетом ценника. красная цена баксов 40, выше которой оно уже не интересно никому :)
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<artus> зелененькой
<Sergey_IT> от зелененького и слышу )
<artus> нед, я беленький )
<Sergey_IT> у меня - зелененький, с грязинкой
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-17
<andrex> artus: нет ты зелененький)))
<andrex> оба зеленых
<andrex> гада
<andrex> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/17/0317/h_1489716088_1143497_c998af1135.png
<aleksei`> утра всем
<UNIm95> artus: У меня твой ник голубой
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> цветами штанов меряетесь?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Продолжаю вашу с артусом тему о цвете ника.
<SergeyIT> неее - это артус
<artus> от вы нудные, разбудили
<SergeyIT> сам нуднист
<artus> нет, я не могу быть нуднистом, я только проснулся
<SergeyIT> вся суть только что проснувшегося человека четко проявляется еще незамутненной непроснувшимся разумом... во
<artus> огаа, именно :D
<andrex> чена феолетово зеленые зануды)))
<artus> сказал вечнозеленый :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все черненькие
<anderx> тьпу на вас)
<artus> anderx, ты фигли полиловел? :D
<anderx> магги я
<artus> куриный бульеншик? :)
<anderx> да
<anderx> без курицы
<artus> abujdsq bp nt,z ,ekmtyxbr
<artus> фиговый из тебя бульеншик
<SergeyIT> ну вот и весеннее обострение подоспело ;)
<artus> о, чюлавекиии, с патриком вас :D
<anderx> каким таким патриком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зеленым :)
<anderx> а ты ващебелый
<anderx> белые идут!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: https://s29.postimg.org/ijf468szr/green.jpg я как раз зеленый
<artus> вреееешшшш, эта фатажоппп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> канешш
<anderx> да нифига  http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/17/0317/h_1489752814_9062315_3f1d652edd.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: черный терминал должен быть зеленым https://www.iphones.ru/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/IMG_0301-760x427.png
<anderx> это не терминал
<anderx> ))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну ты понял
<anderx> и на кортинке он не черный
<anderx> если конечно у тя не свой черный)
<anderx> а ну да
<anderx> все спать нада идти
<SergeyIT> не нада, не время еще
<anderx> не время, ненада еще
<SergeyIT> о, и тагези проснулся
<anderx> ещеодин филоветовый
<SergeyIT> ну так это к подснежникам
<tagezi> угу, у нас уже пол дня снег валит
<tagezi> думаю завтра поеду на озеро на лыжах их искать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а может не надо?
<SergeyIT> у нас дождь (
<anderx> у нас ветер
<SergeyIT> http://meteoinfo.by/radar/RUSP/radar-map.gif
<artus> ааарр, подлая ева не логинитцо, что за безобразие ((
<anderx> выкинь ее
<mymedia> А возможно ли настроить так, чтобы по CapsLock переключались бы только русская и английская раскладки, а по нажатию какой-нибудь другой комбинации включалась бы раскладка для эсперанто?
<artus> anderx, да я ее даже запустить не могу, каакое выкинуть то
<artus> mymedia, эзвращенес? :D
<mymedia> а то сейчас у меня все три раскладки переключаются в общем цикле по CapsLock, что не очень удобно
<anderx> !xkb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xkb'
<erzent> расскажите, почему в 16.04 сервер не работает system-timesyncd?
<artus> нераскажем, у тебя допуска нету для этой инфы :D
<anderx> можно вобщем хоть на каждую кнопку повешать по расскладке
<mymedia> anderx: а как? встречаюсь только с примерами циклического переключения
<anderx> setxkbmap -layout ‘us,ru(winkeys),ua’ -option grp:caps_toggle,compose:ralt
<anderx> ну к примеру так)
<anderx> можно сделать к примеру чтобы по зажатию капста только, была другая итд
<anderx> читай ман
<mymedia> похоже, команда выше вообще не приводит ни к какому вменяемому эффекту
<mymedia> разве что только compose клавиша меняется на время
<mymedia> или до переключения раскладки
<mymedia> или пока не воспользуешься какой-либо системной комбинацией клавиш, установленных через настройки
<mymedia> и что означает winkeys в скобочках?
<anderx> ну фз у меня ваще xkb поломато переключаюсь как истинный рукажопый маковод по win space
<anderx> удобна проста жуть
<artus> от цобако, в вине звука нету, пичаль
<SergeyIT> все всё поломали - хороших выходных!
<artus> и тебе оторватцо в пьяном угаре :D
<artus> о, двоешник прилетел :)
<artus> Admin1488, чего сломал? ))
<Sergey_IT> ночерка мартового
<artus> а я думал ты все, сбежаль )
<Sergey_IT> куда... разве что за компанию
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну ты там большим ведерком мароженки затарился? :D
<Sergey_IT> ведерка нет... но больше 1кг точно есть )
<artus> во, значит заливай его вискарем, хватай большущую ложку и можно в отрыв :)
<Sergey_IT> виски не люблю... и сегодня уже 250г мороженого утром съел с кофе
<artus> ну замени его ромом, рецептура дозволяет вольности :D
<Sergey_IT> ром лет 50 не пил и не тянет )
<artus> вот ты вредный старый дед :D ну низя же так :D
<Sergey_IT> да и нет его... коньяки, водки, ликеры, вина, шампанские есть... може еще что, не помню, покапаться надо...
<Sergey_IT> а, текила
<Sergey_IT> спирт
<Sergey_IT> самогонка вроде еще
<artus> не, это все не то. хотя коняшок в мароженку можно. хотя, мароженка я бы сказал что даже лишняя :D да и коньячек это такой напиток который нужно онли под настрой потреблять :)
<Sergey_IT> та ВаннаТаллинн - как раз для мороженого
<Sergey_IT> или Бейлис
<Sergey_IT> Джон что-то многословно уходит...
<Sergey_IT> скромнее надо бы
<artus> зато пафосно то как :D
<Sergey_IT> типа родился (дата) - ушел (дата)... что-то это мне напоминает
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-18
<pashmia> Привет, просто хочу проверить работоспособность чата(ps я новичек)
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<anderx> ночера
<Victor83> Привет всем! Может у кого-нибудь была похожая пролема: не работает звук Ubuntu 16.04.2
<Leagnus> может, для него какой-то демон нужен, а у тебя не стартует
<Sergey_IT>  Victor83, на форуме подобные темы посмотри
<Victor83> Sergey_IT: Да уже все возможные форумы облазил, убил даже разок Unity.
<Sergey_IT> я имею ввиду http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<UNIm95> Victor83: А что именно не работает?
<UNIm95> Victor83: Порты сзади или спереди?
<Victor83> Нет звука вообще. Порты сзади
<UNIm95> Victor83: Какая материнка? Есть ли HDMI порты?
<UNIm95> Есть ли HDMI на видеокарте?
<anderx> настройки альса пульсы че за карта и логи в студию
<anderx> а пока это шаманство какоето
<anderx> я спать
<UNIm95> anderx: Спк
<Victor83> Мать старая могу дать ссылку на lshw
<Victor83> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24202074/
<Victor83> HDMI есть  на видюхе.
<Victor83> Только в чем может быть связь между этим?
<UNIm95> Victor83: Какая модель материнки. В настройках звука может быть оказан основным выводом звука HDMI
<UNIm95> Реалтек 888 поддерживается без проблем
<anderx> или ваще мут стоит в альсе
<anderx> банальная фигня
<UNIm95> В них, вроде, даже драйвера открыты
<anderx> может модуль не загружен
<UNIm95> anderx: Кстати да.
<UNIm95> Хрен его знает какой был метод установки ОС
 * anderx свалил
<UNIm95> anderx: От нас не спрячешься =)
<Victor83> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24203497/
<Victor83> После последних манипуляций почему-то только один ползунок только остался в alsamixer...
<UNIm95> Victor83: Я что телепат? Каких манипуляций? Что ты делал?
<Victor83> И пропали нафиг все две возможные sound cards.
<Victor83> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Victor83> Дошел до 3 шага.
<Victor83> Второго*
<Victor83> Сори, надо отойти...
<Sergey_IT> и зачем сразу что-то удалять... со звуком никогда проблем не было (не считая ISA звуковой карты, для  которой в bsd драйвер надо было отдельно ставить
<Victor83> Вот у меня тоже это впервые, поэтому и пробую все варианты, которые найду.
<Victor83> Вот уже подумываю заново поставить убунту.
<Victor83> Пошла переустановка
<Sergey_IT> а в лайв режиме работает звук?
<Victor83> В try ubuntu работает
<Victor83> В live  я походу не могу ничего делать
<Sergey_IT> что значит ничего?
<Victor83> Нет панели
<Victor83> Только верхнячг
<Sergey_IT> а что за железо?
<Victor83> Я устанавливаю не через live.
<Sergey_IT> а как?
<Victor83> Железо уже  скоро слржавеет, 2008 года  комп
<Victor83> Выбираю при старте "Install  Ubuntu"
<Sergey_IT> ну так ставь что полегче, xubuntu, lubuntu
<UNIm95> Victor83: И что? У меня у родни стоит комп 2005 года с убунтой 14.02
<UNIm95> все работает
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже 2005 г. 3 штуки
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: У меня этом компе все работает нормально. Кроме HD видео на тытрубе
<Sergey_IT> "новый" нетбук 2010
<Victor83> Ну хрен его знает что надо этой Ubuntu. Раньше этой проблемы не было
<UNIm95> А мне надо будет обновляться. У меня не хватает  поддержки оперативки.
<UNIm95> Всего 8гб
<Sergey_IT> ты богатый
<UNIm95> а у меня только виртуалки 7 съедают.
<UNIm95> Чего богатый?
<Sergey_IT> памяти много )
<UNIm95> Я ковыряю хадуп и прочее
<UNIm95> а яве надо дофига оперативки
<UNIm95> Очень дофига
<Sergey_IT> тогда надо... мне Гб хватает
<Sergey_IT> 2Гб
<UNIm95> А какое окружение рабочего стола используешь?
<Victor83> Я, кстати, когда ставил первый раз вчера, то если ставил галку "установить 3 пати модули", то не активна была кнопка "Install"
<Sergey_IT> lxde
<Victor83> Установка прошла, смотрю
<UNIm95> Victor83:  это мелкий косяк инсталлера
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT можешь сравнить с гномом 2 по функционалу?
<Sergey_IT> Виктор, ставь без подключения к сети
<Sergey_IT> в гноме возможностей больше
<Victor83> Нету звука
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Почему без сети? И чего не хватает?
<UNIm95> Victor83: открой настройки звука
<UNIm95> Victor83: И посмотри что указана как вывод
<UNIm95> Victor83: знаешь где смотреть?
<Victor83> нет
<Victor83> Сек, зайду через thunderbird
<UNIm95> Victor83: стой
<UNIm95> сейчас сделаем
<UNIm95> Victor83: Правой кнопкой мышки на значок звука в панели
<UNIm95> вверху справа
<Victor83> Я не ухожу просто с клавы проще писать
<UNIm95> а ты с чего сидишь?
<Victor83> Телефон
<UNIm95> А. Тогда ок
<UNIm95> переключайся
<UNIm95> заодно скриншоты показать сможешь
<Victor84> Emm, second install Russian keys...
<Victor84> Вот так лучше в разы :)
<UNIm95> Норм
<Victor84> Кстати. этот телефон у меня работает как модем, потому что если вставляю вайфай адаптер убунту виснет напрочь.
<UNIm95> Лол
<Victor84> я знаю где настройки звука и там написано что выход s/pdif
<UNIm95> Давно такого не видел
<Victor84> Известная проблема с вайфай? :)
<Victor84> Или телефона как модем?
<UNIm95> Victor84 1-е выйди с мобилы из чатика, 2-е так переключись на аналоговый выход
<UNIm95> Что за адаптер?
<Victor84> Так там только TP-Link самый дешевый наверное пару-тройку лет назад покупал.
<Victor84> Чат на телефоне пусть пока повисит, туда в приват чето пишут.
<UNIm95> Каким образом мне разбираться только с названием производителя?
<Victor84> Насчет аналогового режима, там нет такого
<UNIm95> Косяк в том что я тебя маякнуть не могу
<Victor84> Сейчас напишу полное название.
<UNIm95> Victor84 не так
<UNIm95> Victor84 Сделай скриншот окна настроек
<Victor84> А можно как-то обрезать его? А то у меня два монитора и скрин получается сразу двух.
<UNIm95> Victor84 alt+printscreen
<UNIm95> Это делает скриншот открытого окна
<UNIm95> активного*
<Victor84> А куда скинуть?
<UNIm95> Victor84 https://snag.gy/
<UNIm95> Victor84 http://pasteboard.co/
<Victor84> Я просто обычно юзаю joxi :)
<Sergey_IT> зачем устанавливать ОС с двумя мониторами.... проблемы могут быть с этим
<Victor84> https://snag.gy/zdGUow.jpg
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Какие?
<Victor84> https://snag.gy/sXadq4.jpg
<Sergey_IT> звук на hdmi к примеру
<UNIm95> Victor84
<UNIm95> пока не спеши
<UNIm95> мне подумать надо
<Victor84> У меня да один монитор подключен через HDMI
<Sergey_IT> странно, что только цифровой звук
<Victor84> Но раньше я ставил же, не было проблем.
<Victor83> Я опять изменился :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: в терминале видны все звуковые устройства? Команда sudo aplay -l
<UNIm95> Victor83: Вывод терминала на пасту
<UNIm95> !paste|Victor83
<ubuntuhelp> Victor83: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/l5rMiP.jpg
<Victor83> Спасибо, я в курсе уже про этот чудо сервис :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: Супер. Вверху 2 нужных девайса.
<Victor83> Это радует :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: Осталось разобраться чего микшер не все отображает
<Victor83> alsamixer?
<UNIm95> Нет. Гуишный
<Victor83> Ну тут да, печаль. С утра было два. Но ни один не работал.
<UNIm95> Это норм
<UNIm95> Это бывает
<UNIm95> и лечится
<Victor83> Это понятно, что все излечимо :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: В настройках системы иди в пользователи и группы. там открой своего пользователя и проверь что бы юзер был в группе аудио.
<UNIm95> если нет то добавь и ребутнись
<Victor83> А где там группы?
<Victor83> Я могу в /etc/passwd глянуть
<UNIm95> нет
<UNIm95> не там
<UNIm95> сделай в интерфейсе
<Victor83> Ок, только  я не знаю где.
<UNIm95> Можешь в даше(это менюшка открываемая при клике на значок убунты) начать печатать users and groups
<UNIm95> там тебе должно отобразиться
<Victor83> Ну сюда то я зашел.
<Victor83> Тут нету инфы о группах..
<Victor83> Или она слева  написана под логином?
<Victor83> Там у меня victor:victor
<UNIm95> Victor83: тогда сделай так sudo addgroup victor audio
<UNIm95> стоп
<UNIm95> А не
<UNIm95> все правильно
<Victor83> Done.
<UNIm95> Если никаких ошибок небыло то ребутнись разок
<Victor83> Ok
<Victor83> Что-то не помогло вроде.
<Sergey_IT> как все запущено в юнити (
<UNIm95> Victor83: А в настройках звука девайсы добавились?
<Victor83> Сек, гляну
<Victor83> Нет.
<Victor83> А можно поменять Unity на что-то другое?
<Victor83> Мне не нравится эта хрень, на самом деле.
<Victor83> KDE вроде ничего.
<UNIm95> Victor83: Да. Можно. Но советую не кеды а xfce
<Victor83> UNIm95: Да, потом еще и xfce вспомнил на Antergos вроде xfce красивая оболочка.
<UNIm95> что такое Antergos?
<Victor83> Мне вот, например, надо юзать alt в phpstorm, а он зарезервирован на показ даша.
<Victor83> Antergos - это дистрибутив
<Victor83> Может не совсем правильно запомнил название, но как-то так похоже.
<UNIm95> Первый раз слышу
<Victor83> А не, все верно.
<Victor83> Она вроде на archLinux базирована.
<Victor83> Но да ладно. Тут у нас проблема с Убунту :)
<Victor83> И надо ее решить.
<UNIm95> Victor83: У тебя pavucontrol установлен?
<UNIm95> если да то запусти
<Victor83> Могу установить.
<UNIm95> если нет то ставь
<Victor83> UNIm95: ready.
<UNIm95> Victor83: запускай
<UNIm95> Там должна быть вкладка конфигурация
<UNIm95> Victor83: есть?
<Victor83> Как там скриншотера адрес?
<UNIm95> https://snag.gy/
<Victor83> Есть
<UNIm95> Victor83: Пришли скриншот этой вкладки
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/BhbC75.jpg
<Sergey_IT> в lshw у него 2 аудио устройства
<UNIm95> Victor83: Переключи Buit-in Audio все в analog stereo duplex
<Victor83> Во втором случае такого нет, первый переключил.
<UNIm95> Victor83: Так как у тебя включен вывод через цифру а вход через аналог
<Victor83> Сори, не понял.
<Victor83> Не силен в этом на самом деле.
<UNIm95> Victor83: Если не хочешь/не будешт использовать вывод звука через HDMI то можешь все вырубить нафиг по HDMI
<UNIm95> Victor83: А что тут сложного?
<Victor83> HDMI выключил.
<UNIm95> Victor83: У тебя указан по умолчанию выход spidf. Цифровой оптический аудио выход
<UNIm95> А обычные 3,5мм разъёмы это Analog Stereo Duplex
<Victor83> Вот же бля (сори) все заработало....
<Victor83> Я промучался день.
<UNIm95> Victor83: И нафиг реинсталл делать надо было?
<Victor83> Ну реинсталл делал потому что там похерил все уже был.
<Victor83> Не показывались аудио девайсы вовсе.
<Victor83> Ну и много чего пробовал не нужного в этот момент.
<Victor83> Вообщем, спасибо тебе друг!!!
<UNIm95> Victor83: Фигли. В Беларуси и не такие живут
<UNIm95> У тебя же уже час ночи?
<Victor83> Да.
<Victor83> С часа дня вчера я пробовал запустить звук :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: До сих пор на адсл сидишь? Не провели тебе еще GPON?
<Sergey_IT> отключил бы hdmi монитор и звук бы был
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Глянь на скриншот. Там HDMI unplugged
<Victor83> UNIm95: xPON есть, но не на моей съемной квартире
<Victor83> Может если ставил бы с одним монитором, такой фигни бы не было.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: У него, почему-то, убунта выбрала по дефолту spdif вывод. Это оптика на материнке
<Victor83> Скорее всего так и было, когда первый раз ставил Убунту.
<UNIm95> А у тебя разве моники на HDMI кабелях сидят?
<Victor83> Ну один подключен через HDMI
<UNIm95> А в монике колонки есть?
<Sergey_IT> думаю из-за этого и со звуком проблема
<Victor83> Нет нету.
<Sergey_IT> хотя кто его знает (
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: это устройство было сделано дефолтным
<Victor83> А что скажете о том что виснет убунту, когда включаю вайфай?
<UNIm95> оно соединено с звуковухой
<Sergey_IT> я это уже смотрел
<UNIm95> Victor83: Ты дал только информацию о производителе а не о модели
<Victor83> А ок, сейчас дам модель :)
<Sergey_IT> судя по lshw оно соединено в видяхой
<Victor83> TL-WN723N
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А где ты lshw видел?
<Victor83> Ну вы "железные ребята" мне вот lshw нифига не говорит :)
<Victor83> Я кидал пасту
<Sergey_IT> в начале обсуждения было
<UNIm95> Что-то я это просмотрел
<UNIm95> Victor83: А в других компах зависания происходят?
<Victor83> Ну у меня один, к сожалению только :)
<Victor83> Кстати. после перезагрузки в настройках будет нормально отображаться девайсы? А то чейчас там остался только один S/PDIF
<UNIm95> Victor83: Я бы сначала испытал на другом железе.
<UNIm95> я про адаптер
<Victor83> Ну он работал и на этом. Но сейчас что-то отказывается.
<Victor83> И работает в винде нормально.
<UNIm95> Victor83: Посмотри что сейчас в настройках звука отображается.
<Victor83> Но винда и убунту это разные вещи.
<Victor83> Сейчас S/PDIF
<UNIm95> Хз.
<UNIm95> Надо будет ребутнуться и посмотреть.
<UNIm95> но, скорее всего, все будет нормально.
<Victor83> Я там случайно тыкнул и звук пропал, но это уже не беда, я знаю где включить если что.
<Victor83> Сейчас попробую, момент.
<Sergey_IT> видел подобную тему на форуме с зависанием
<Victor83> Сек, не пишите ничего мне :)
<Victor83> Остался S/PDIF остальных там не видно.
<UNIm95> Victor83: А работает нормально?
<Victor83> Ну да ладно. Да, работает.
<UNIm95> Victor83: а у тебя случайно нет еще одного ника: verdex
<UNIm95> ?
<Victor83> Не. А что? :)
<Victor83> Тоже такой надоедливый?
<UNIm95> Да такой же вопрос нашел
<UNIm95> только сейчас заметил что адаптер другой
<Victor83> А я читал наверное уже.
<UNIm95> Victor83: Начнёмс
<UNIm95> Victor83: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296994/how-to-get-the-tp-link-tl-wn723n-working-on-ubuntu
<Victor83> Есть инструкци? :)
<Victor83> О, читаю.
<UNIm95> Сначала выполним первые инструкции
<Sergey_IT> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPICEMmAuVo
<UNIm95> Victor83: sudo blacklist те модули
<UNIm95> Victor83: Хотя стоп
<UNIm95> Victor83: У тебя есть еще какой комп?
<UNIm95> Надо бы проверить
<Victor83> Нету.
<Sergey_IT> проблемный адаптер
<UNIm95> Victor83: Совсем нет?
<Victor83> На работе только.
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: проблемные официальные дрова
<Sergey_IT> на испанском можно видео посмотреть
<UNIm95> Реалтек как-то подзабивает
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: я ссылку на англоязычный ман дал
<UNIm95> надо только проверить какой в нем модуль
<UNIm95> 8188 или еще что?
<Victor83> Не совсем понял что в мануале в первой строке.
<Sergey_IT> вот еще боролись https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2334587
<Victor83> Надо вставить CD и посмотреть что-то там?
<UNIm95> Victor83: В моем мануале написано что надо проверит какой модуль установлен. Для этого надо вставить вай-фай модуль в комп
<UNIm95> а комп виснет
<Victor83> Ну да.
<Victor83> Я могу попробовать вставить сейчас, может его отпустило на новой установке.
<UNIm95> Поэтому надо проверить какой модуль установлен
<UNIm95> Victor83: Пока-мока =)
<UNIm95> пока*
<Victor83> Типо я сейчас зависну? :)
<Victor83> Пробую.
<UNIm95> Да =)
<Victor83> Вставил :)
<Victor83> Но вайвай не работает сейчас. Зависание происходит во время включения вайфай.
<Sergey_IT> скорее lsusb )
<UNIm95> Victor83: Да. В терминале lsusb
<UNIm95> !paste|Victor83
<ubuntuhelp> Victor83: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/O6eDUc.jpg
<UNIm95> >_<
<UNIm95> Мое сообщение и перекрыло вывод версии адаптера
<potapov_serg> привет всем,подскажите есть команда для терминала чтоб развернуть его на полный экран?про F11 знаю
<Victor83> Четкий скрин :) Да
<Victor83> https://snag.gy/wEypM5.jpg
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: Зависит от терминала и настроек
<Victor83> potapov_serg: а чем Ф11 плохо?
<UNIm95> Victor83: значит ман подходит. Однако  я бы еще момент посмотрел
<potapov_serg> я хочу сделать алиас на запуск терминала сразу на весь экран
<Victor83> Что еще глянуть?
<Victor83> Может попробовать включить вайфай?
<UNIm95> Victor83: Не
<UNIm95> не это
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: А каким терминалом пользуешься?
<UNIm95> Victor83: У тебя система на последних апдейтах?
<potapov_serg> хз,встроенный,убунту 14.04
<Victor83> potapov_serg: Там 3 штуки встроено
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: man gnome-terminal
<UNIm95> Victor83: Как 3? о_О
<Victor83> UXterm, Xterm, terminal
<UNIm95> Если мне не изменяет память то это идут алиасы на gnome-terninal
<potapov_serg> я думаю gnome-terminal у меня
<potapov_serg> наверно)))
<potapov_serg> плохо быть нубом)
<Victor83> Возможно.
<Victor83> Я тоже нуб :)
<Victor83> Звук включал полдня :)
<Sergey_IT> так проблема то - ключи в командной строке укажи
<Victor83> UNIm95: вайфай сейчас включен и я не завис
<UNIm95> Victor83: По вайфаю. В источниках приложений проверь стоят ли галки: main, universe, restricted, multiverse.
<UNIm95> Эм
<UNIm95> что?
<UNIm95> норм
<Sergey_IT> или wmctrl установи и двигай как хочешь
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: не советую
<Victor83> Короче, пока проблему с вайфай закроем.
<Sergey_IT> что не советуешь?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: человек даже не понимает какой у него терминал.
<UNIm95> так что лучше он в мане покопается.
<Sergey_IT> пусть учится )
<potapov_serg> Терминал GNOME 3.6.2,во нашел))
<UNIm95> Лучше начать с манов
<Victor83> Sergey_IT: wmctrl это что?
<Victor83> Утилита какая-то?
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: man gnome-terminal для полного просветления.
<Sergey_IT> ага
<potapov_serg> да там напросветляешься)))нопопробую с гуглом совместить))
<Sergey_IT> хотя размер у терминала и в его установках может быть
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: А ты реально нуб
<potapov_serg> ага)у меня убунту 2 недели стоит))
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: man gnome-terminal -> нажми кнопку / -> fullscreen
<UNIm95> и читать
<UNIm95> а лучше man man
<Sergey_IT> у gnome-terminal есть в меню размер
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Ему не размер а полный экран надо
<Victor83> Да и там в профиле можно задать еще количество строк и столбцов.
<UNIm95> судя по вопросу
<Victor83> Но да, вопрос именно был про фулскрин.
<Sergey_IT> тогда alt+ctrl+F1
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А ты совсем добряк
<Victor83> :)
<Victor83> А назад уже мы человека не увидим :)
<Sergey_IT> а то!!! )
<UNIm95> Кажись он уде
<UNIm95> уже*
<Victor83> Я раз нажал так, не зная тогда о виртуальных теримнлах ( или как это называется)
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: пинг?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Садюга =)
<Victor83> potapov_serg: потерали?
<Victor83> Зато фулскрин терминал включен...
<Victor83> А знает кто из вас о такой штуке как Docker?
<Sergey_IT> слышал, но не видел )
<UNIm95> Victor83: +1
<Victor83> UNIm95: Может ты в курсе как его настраивать? я с большего в курсе, но может есть больший опыт чем у меня.
<UNIm95> А что там настраивать? docker+man+google
<Victor83> Мне нужно просто поставить PHP 5.4, а тут по умолчанию уже PHP 7.
<Victor83> Понятно. Я так всегда делаю :)
<Victor83> Буду разбираться сам тогда.
<Sergey_IT> вот почему я вопросов не задаю - сформулировать не могу (
<Sergey_IT> пока стараюсь сформулировать нахожу ответ )
<Victor83> Это про меня? :)
<Victor83> Хотя не, я вопросы задаю :)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Да ты прям меня описал с проблемами.
<Victor83> UNIm95: даже если день ковыряешься?
<Sergey_IT> так учили нас одинаково, видимо )
<UNIm95> +
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Между нами лет 40 разницы
<Sergey_IT> возраст значения не имеет
<UNIm95> Да и 3 страны
<Sergey_IT> планета одна
<Victor83> Что Сергей настолько стар? :)
<Sergey_IT> я молод )
<UNIm95> Не. Это я младенец
<Victor83> :)
<Victor83> Ну я подозреваю у тебя цифры в нике не просто так, так же как и у меня.
<UNIm95> Ошибаешься. Это порядковый номер в клане
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Да и ты не стар. Ты супер-стар =)
<Sergey_IT> ))
<Sergey_IT> но это кажущееся
<Victor83> UNIm95: Клан Убунтоводов?
<UNIm95> нет
<Victor83> Танчики, мб?
<Sergey_IT> IT у меня не IT, кстати )
<Victor83> Хотя под линуксом особо не наиграешься.
<Sergey_IT> зато с линуксом наиграешься )
<Victor83> Да уж.
<UNIm95> Сфигали не на наиграешься? А стим на что?
<Sergey_IT> так это новый комп нужен
<Victor83> Эм, про стим я тоже не очень в курсе, кроме как то, что это какой-то сайт с играми :)
<UNIm95> cs 1.6 для нее только ускорение opengl нежен
<UNIm95> нужен*
<Victor83> Или я не о том стиме? :)
<UNIm95> Когда я перестану путать местами е и у?
<Sergey_IT> это не интересно )
<UNIm95> А том
<Sergey_IT> никогда не перестанешь... но потом местами дуквы менять будешь и т.д. и т.п.
<Victor83> Наверное тогда, когда не нужно будет переключаться между русским и английским :)
<UNIm95> Да. У меня так же проблемы с б и д
<Sergey_IT> то есть на китайский перейдем
<Victor83> Я сам эти буквы путаю.
<Victor83> Китайский проще, :)
<Sergey_IT> ладно, всем ночи!
<Victor83> Пока
<UNIm95> спокойной
<Victor83> А человека то мы потеряли в фулскрине :)
<Victor83> Я еще посижу чуток. Надо установить пару тройку программ.
<Victor83> Со звуком-то веселее.
<potapov_serg> извините отходил по работе,про ctrl+alt+f*   я знаю,я запустил один раз и потом выйти не смог перезагружался)
<Victor83> potapov_serg: через это похоже все проходили :)
<potapov_serg> думаю да)хотя если бы прочитал еще пару строк,то не перезагружался бы))))
<potapov_serg> наполовину реши свою проблему)
<potapov_serg> gnome-terminal --geometry=130x50
<potapov_serg> но это не фулскрин
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-19
<UNIm95> potapov_serg: Там же есть опция --fulscreen
<Victor83> UNIm95: что-то я не нашел в мануале.
<UNIm95> Victor83: --maximize
<UNIm95> Раньше вроде было --fullscreen
<Victor83> Мы видимо разные мануалы смотрим :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/terminator.1.html
<Victor83> UNIm95: ты там про terminator какой-то смотришь :)
<Victor83> А мы в man gnome-terminal
<UNIm95> Ох е
<UNIm95> и вправду
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> Был уверен что гном-теминал такое может
<UNIm95> у меня мате
<UNIm95> форк гнома 2
<Victor83> Оказывается не может :)
<UNIm95> с форком гном-терминала того времени.
<UNIm95> так там еще была эта опция
<UNIm95>  --full-screen
<Victor83> Вот оно :)
<Victor83> gnome-terminal --window --full-screen
<Victor83> it's works!
<Victor83> potapov_serg: gnome-terminal --window --full-screen
<Victor83> Все, пора спать.
<potapov_serg> спасибо,буду пробовать)
<Leagnus> привет. я чё-то не пойму: у меня все проги старые, а синаптик говорит, что они мол, самые свежие
<Leagnus> их что, вручную каждую качать и ставить?
<anderx> apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<anderx> в топку синаптик
<Leagnus> спасибо
<red1ight> hi
<red1ight> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red1ight, Понг.
<shadowmet> k
<shadowmet> ls
<Leagnus> только у меня запущенное приложение не получает фокус?
<red1ight> какой такой фокус?
<anderx> резкозть видать теряется)
<anderx> в глазах
<Leagnus> уходит под другие окна
<Leagnus> а должна быть поверх
<red1ight> хз
<red1ight> у кого есть m10?
<Leagnus> т.е. запускаю прогу и ищу её под стеком окон
<red1ight> поломал что-то
<red1ight> а кто в чате сидит уже >2ч?
<red1ight> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red1ight, Понг.
<UNIm95> !ask|red1ight:
<ubuntuhelp> red1ight:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> Что такое m8?
<UNIm95> m10*
<UNIm95> авиадвигатель? Который на 5 цилиндров?
<shadowmet> :-) планшет на ubuntu touch
<shadowmet> а что такое?
<jlsy> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UNIm95> shadowmet: Да тут red1ight считает что здесь есть телепаты
<red1ight> имею проблемы с переходом на unstable ветку
<shadowmet> xD
<red1ight> xchat менее удобен, чем hexchat, имхо
<anderx> при том что оно одна фигня
<red1ight> кто может скинуть хистори от 11:30-11:40 мск?
<red1ight> а то мне кажется я свой pass спалил)))
<anderx> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<red1ight> ооо! спасибо
<red1ight> господа, такой вопрос: почему до сих пор юзается ирка?)
<red1ight> я тут второй раз в жизни... жабу предпочитаю как-то больше
<anderx> ага при том что жаба умерла)
<anderx> от слова совсем
<anderx> ее больше не разрабатывают
<UNIm95> Victor83: А чего в этом сложного?
<Victor83> Как ?:)
<artus> туц
<Victor83> Что надо прописать, чтобы указать ник и текст потом ? :)
<UNIm95> Victor83: Хрен его знает
<Victor83> UNIm95: А ты как сделал ?:)
<UNIm95> Victor83: Не знаю. Оно само
<Victor83> Мда. тяжелый случай. Ну да ладно.
<Victor83> UNIm95: Ага, можно просто прописать первую букву и таб жмакнуть :)
<Victor83> Ладно. Надо делать работу. А то вчера день убил не работал :)
<anderx> artus: бряк
<artus> anderx, ты вайну человеческую собирал чтоб работал в нем звук?
<anderx> ну я собирал staging и там все работаеть)
<anderx> andrex@tux ~ $ wine --version
<anderx> wine-2.3 (Staging)
<artus> арр, как все сложно :'(
<artus> урр, наконецто тнашел рабочий вариант
<anderx> да я ваще афигеваю как так я скока его собирал всегда работал) а с чего у тебя это так?
<Bubo_> здравствуйте
<Bubo_> можете помочь с одной проблемкой?
<anderx> денег нет иди работай
<anderx> проблема решена?
<Bubo_> мне 28
<Bubo_> но шутку оценил
<Dreyk> а проблемка точно только одна?
<Bubo_> да
<Dreyk> но мне кажется, что не всё так просто...
<Bubo_> нужна помощь в установке playonlinux
<Bubo_> так, чтобы запускались игры
<Dreyk> 0_о
<Bubo_> если есть где читнуть ткните
<Bubo_> я устанавливаю его, но выскакивает ошибка при запуске
<Dreyk> https://www.playonlinux.com/ru/
<Bubo_> игр
<Dreyk> ну далеко не все игры можно запустить с playonlinux)
<Bubo_> ну blood omen 2 думаю можно
<Bubo_> по крайне мере в списке он есть
<Dreyk> и что же за ошибка?
<artus> anderx, это что за боты? :D
<Bubo_> при установке выскакивает мол в wine получены неправильные данные
<Bubo_> год назад такого не было например
<Bubo_> когда я ставил wine
<Dreyk> artus: да то я и смотрю, что этот канал целиком предназначен для "КУ", "Привет"
<Dreyk> Bubo_: попробуй обновить Wine из PPA. Не гарантирую, что ты не сломаешь систему
<artus> Dreyk, именно :)
<Dreyk> https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds
<Dreyk> предварительно удали wine который у тебя там сейчас есть
<Dreyk> $ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends wine-staging
<Dreyk> $ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging
<Dreyk> и сделай это
<Dreyk> ps: нестабильный сброки, но у меня с ними всё работает из софта, который мне нужен (но не игры)
<Bubo_> попробую, спасибо
<Dreyk> попорбуй вообще без playonlinux ставить
<Dreyk> просто через wine
<Dreyk> а вообще для игр есть такая прекрасная штука как Steam
<Dreyk> который, о чудо, работает в Ubuntu
<Bubo_> там платить надо
<artus> ненадо
<Dreyk> Bubo_: тебе же 28!
<anderx>  под вайном запустится но будет лагать
<anderx> игра древняя)
<Bubo_> и это значит что я должен деньги за игры отдавать?)
<anderx> ей вин 98 нада ля комфорта
<artus> кстати, что кросовер, сто плейонлинукс - оба два упоротых и не рабочих. вобщем так у меня в них ева и не запустилась адекватно :D
<Bubo_> я давно пробовал ставить, все поставилось и работало
<Bubo_> что они сейчас намудрили я хз
<Bubo_> у меня убунту 16
<Dreyk> Bubo_: видимо тогда Ubuntu была более похожа на Win98
<Dreyk> а сейчас всё изменилось)
<anderx> а у меня не убунту :p
<Bubo_> тогда я ставил вроде 14
<Bubo_> да мне для тренировки пойдет и убунту
<Bubo_> ставил дебиан, линукс минт, кали линукс
<Dreyk> вы так говорите, как будто Ubuntu это плохо
<artus> убунту это зло :)
<piyavking> про вайн и игры на форуе убунту.ру есть годный гейт. называется "начальная настройка wine"
<piyavking> поправочка
<Dreyk> а что не есть зло?))) Arch?)
<anderx> ну если настроить адекватно дисковый кеш чтобы в память не лез и выкинуть всякие юнити или гномы то норм
<piyavking> зло - не убунту. зло 0 юнити.
<artus> Dreyk, уу, ты вобще древный ужс откопал :D
<anderx> дада
<anderx> она не будет норм под вайном работать
<anderx> нынешним
<Dreyk> у меня KDE Neon с принудительно включенным дисковым кешем xD
<piyavking> кто не будет?
<anderx> нужен древний с 98 виндой эмуляцией) и то там тоже будет тупить
<Bubo_> мне нравятся unix тем что можно похерить систему ничего не сделав
<piyavking> как раз вчера бабе древний пейнкиллер под вайном впилил - норм всё.
<Dreyk> Bubo_: установи WinXP в виртуалбокс, включи 3D акселерацию и играй)
<anderx> возми вбок накати туда 98 винду и пускай че
<anderx> с
<Dreyk> +1))
<Bubo_> dreyk мне уж проще на винду переключиться
<Bubo_> _)
<Dreyk> значит весь смысл в том, что тебе хочется по****** с Wine
<Bubo_> я люблю заниматься подобным rtr
<anderx> @voice Dreyk
<artus> в вбоксе не умеет ускорение. вмваря плеер - и можно в игры играть :) правда проблема почеловечески поставить варяплеер :D
<Dreyk> anderx: что это значит?)
<artus> медалька :)
<Dreyk> что она даёт?)
<Dreyk> artus: умеет. С виндами в качестве гости
<artus> бонусы, ачивки :D
<Dreyk> могу обменять на хлеб?)
<artus> Dreyk, ну вбокс так убого умеет что лучше бы не умел вовсе )
<Dreyk> у меня в VBOX-е Photoshop + Microsoft Visio последних релизов
<Dreyk> пользуюсь аля продакшн
<Dreyk> ускорение помогает
<anderx> ну kvm qemu  круче умеет с виндами)
<Dreyk> Win10 в качестве гостя
<anderx> что лучше уж вбокс
<Dreyk> ага, если проц поддерживает IOMMU
<Dreyk> или как там
<artus> ну мы же про игры и борбю за отзывчивость в них)
<Dreyk> думаю что с древней игрой и VBOX справится
<artus> ааррр, да вырвите вы себе пробел в конце концов :D
<Dreyk> я тоже верил в KVM и проброс видео пока не узнал, что мой i7 не умеет в это
<Dreyk> всё потому что ноутбучный, хоть и старый, но не такой обрезок как сейчас
<Bubo_> i7
<Bubo_> да вы батенька мажор
<Dreyk> да, купить убитый ноут за 6к р и восстановить
<Dreyk> мажор xD
 * anderx скромно молчит про 2 зеона
<Bubo_> экономный мажор
<Dreyk> xD зеон зеону рознь
<Bubo_> например мой знакомый заплатил половину стоимости ноута
<Bubo_> чтобы поставить новый корпус
<Bubo_> ибо моник падал
<artus> Dreyk, хеон тащит ашш со свистом :) я на 5670 даже гипертрейдинг вырубил по причине того что нечем загрузить :D
<Dreyk> кстати, расскажите мне что именно умеет qemu kvm с виндами? хоть какое-то ускорение видео 2d\3d есть?
<anderx> он умеет падать
<Dreyk> отлично! Значит нам подходит
<anderx> на этом плюсы кончаются
<artus> а варя хардварно умеет видео железки отдавать клиентам, бебебе :)
<artus> ксен конечно тоже умеет, но коряво :(
<Dreyk> да они все умеют, варя может это делать каким-то особым способом?
<Dreyk> хотя на примере Parallels действительно умеют
<anderx> да помоему щас и qemu умеет
<Dreyk> если бы они ещё были по-свободнее, можно было бы ставить
<anderx> тока помоему с амд
<anderx> покрайней мере гпу
<Dreyk> pci Passtrought везде есть, только работает у единиц
<Dreyk> и нужна лишняя видеокарта
<Dreyk> vmware плеер полностью бесплатный? можно на фирме ставить? или там только для некомеррческого использования?
<Dreyk> ага, только для некоммерческого использования
<red1ight> https://nnmclub.to/forum/viewforum.php?f=417
<red1ight> кто там игори искал
<Dreyk> экстремистский форум!
<red1ight> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<red1ight> Dreyk, с чего это?)
<red1ight> mir - это тот же wayland или как?
<Dreyk> Ох уж этот Beeline приловчился блочить трафик к моему VPN серверу
<Dreyk> ругался с тех.поддержкой vps-сервиса, а потом случайно узнал, что сервер доступен всегда и везде кроме моего билайна
<anderx> выкинь пчилайн
<Dreyk> у меня нет выбора :(
<anderx> ты крепостной негр раб?
<Dreyk> хуже. у меня нормально ловит только LTE Beeline
<Dreyk> про кабель речи не идёт xD
<Dreyk> из костылей: FixTTL + VPN
<Dreyk> так и живём
<red1ight> ща еще пару лет и шифрование запретят и сертификаты подменять начнут
<Dreyk> типа узаконят man in the middle attack?
<red1ight> ага
<red1ight> как в казахстане
<Dreyk> будем бороться xD
<Dreyk> кстати не слышал про это в казахстане
<Dreyk> по каким ключевикам почитать?
<Dreyk> нашел
<anderx> цепочку носков и все пошли они лесом
<anderx> а так мне пофиг я тероризмом не занимаюсь)
<red1ight> да никто им и не занимается
<red1ight> просто кто-то боится за свою задницу:-)
<Dreyk> VPN-ы за бугор пробрасывать, только так видимо
<Dreyk> а потом и VPN-ы маскировать придётся
<anderx> да тупо это все
<anderx> кому надо тот подымет свой сервак с ключами и все
<red1ight> запретить впн и все
<anderx> и бубут там через него с друг другом заговоры хаговаривать
<Dreyk> ага, VPN попробуй запретить
<red1ight> разрешить впн только комерческим организациям, а ключ шифрования получать в фсб
<Dreyk> у VPN столько вариаций реализации, большинство из которых и под понятие VPN не попадает
<red1ight> расскажите это китайцам
<anderx> а еще проще просто сходку усторют
<anderx> нафиг эти технологии
<Dreyk> китайцы тоже обходят то, что им нужно
<Dreyk> на сколько я знаю крупных городов не коснулся китайский фаерволл.
<Dreyk> в итоге всё упирается в VPS + VPN
<Dreyk> мощная реализация VPN доступна в проекте SoftEther VPN (которым я и пользуюсь)
<Dreyk> он может поднять VPN и замаскировать его хоть под DNS
<Dreyk> хоть сервак поднять без белого айпи и без TCP
<Dreyk> за самым мощным натом
<Dreyk> а само исполнение проги такое, что серверная или клиентская часть легко вшивается в домашний роутер аля бюджетный TP-Link
<Dreyk> не говоря о том, что полная кроссплатформенность xD но это что-то я разрекламировался
<red1ight> и dpi  не страшен?)
<Dreyk> мм?)
<Dreyk> это вы про Маки?)
<red1ight> какие маки?)
<red1ight> deep packet inspection
<red1ight> еще можно прикрутить support vector machines и connection probe
<Dreyk> ну это можно целые баттлы устраивать xD
<Dreyk> но не думаю, что всё это в ближайшее десятилетие смогут внедрить на гос. уровне
<Dreyk> если такое внедрят, то половина железок и софта вообще и в принципе перестанет работать
<Dreyk> и тогда можно будет смело валить, ибо да ну нахер
<red1ight> и где вы нужны?)
<artus> Dreyk, харош материтцо
<Dreyk> red1ight: я не сталкивался с этой проблемой
<red1ight> http://s05.radikal.ru/i178/1703/33/ca29d376278a.png статистика за 13 год. много китайцев из полуторамиллиардов ходят в тор?)
<Dreyk> red1ight: хотя неоднократно менял места жительства
<anderx> @voice Dreyk
<anderx> дубля 2
<anderx> я седня щедрый на ордена
<red1ight> Dreyk, везет))) а мне надо хотя бы английский выучить до сносного уровня
<Dreyk> https://thequestion.ru/questions/118833/mozhno-li-v-kitae-oboiti-zolotoi-shit
<Dreyk> июнь 2016
<Dreyk> anderx: xD зачем они?))
<anderx> !voice > Dreyk
<ubuntuhelp> Dreyk, please see my private message
<Dreyk> red1ight: в реальной обстановке быстро выучите) Но никто никогда не выучит язык, пока оне реально не нужен
<anderx> !rules > Dreyk
<Dreyk> anderx: отлично :)
<Dreyk> anderx: а первый за что был?
<anderx> за тоже самое
<Dreyk> Я матерился?!)
<anderx> да
<anderx> + маскарадинг слов
<Dreyk> омг) вот и на 4pda та же история, но там за другое
<Dreyk> вечно я не попадают под правила
<red1ight> http://blogerator.org/page/osobennosti-kitajskogo-interneta-blokirovki-vpn-kitaj-dpi
<anderx> artus: кусь кусь всех я спать
<anderx> злюкен собакен яйцен клац клац
<anderx> )
<red1ight> https://metrics.torproject.org/userstats-relay-country.html?start=2010-12-19&end=2017-03-19&country=kz&events=off
<Dreyk> red1ight: ну так там и написано, что главное - это психологический аспект
<Dreyk> а значит, запретить не могут
<Dreyk> по-настоящему
<Dreyk> кстати IPv6 невероятно усложнит задачу государствам, которые следуют такому пути
<Dreyk> поэтому его никак и не вводят xD
<red1ight> Dreyk, будем надеяться, что все будет хорошо) но готовиться все равно нужно к худшему
<Dreyk> red1ight: я согласен) Поэтому я сейчас активно занят всякими VPN и тд
<red1ight> i2p?)
<Dreyk> red1ight: но там даже сказано, что они SSH толком запретить не могут. В итоге, когда надоест бороться, просто поднимаем на VPS-сервер (который стоит порядка 2 Баксов в месяц) терминалку и коннектимся к ней через SSH
<Dreyk> аля remote desktop
<Dreyk> вот в i2p не лез) но TOR помогает активно
<red1ight> и ходим в интернет через lynx xD
<Dreyk> зачем? X-сервер позволяет окна пробрасывать
<Dreyk> через SSH
<red1ight> нет, это не труъ
<Dreyk> а чтобы это было быстро и не тормозило, то устанавливаем x2Go
<Dreyk> xD
<anderx> и нафига оно все)
<Dreyk> anderx: а так можно выражаться?!)
<Dreyk> anderx: это всё ради свободы)
<anderx> эммм
<anderx> ну ок свободитесь там далше xD
<Dreyk> ну а как? если уже сейчас на торрент трекер адекватно не зайдёшь, даже если у тебя есть торрент-файл, то по 3G\4G ты его не скачаешь (на примере МТС)
<Dreyk> но всё это успешно обходится) пока, во всяком случае
<red1ight> кому не нужна свобода может поставить камеру в туалете и над кроватью и скинуть ссылку на трансляцию
<Dreyk> xD
<artus> а ты не пирать :D
<red1ight> artus, не качай убунту с торренов
<artus> я ее ваще некачаю :)
<artus> и да, проще стянуть по хттп образ чем тупить с торентами)
<Dreyk> artus: не пиратить можно, но не у нас :)
<anderx> с усб свистками ваще полный изврат чето качать с торрентов
<Dreyk> ну не сказал бы. Если всё настроено, то всё ок
<Dreyk> я вообще без USB свистка, у меня с телефона и-нет раздаётся
<anderx> ну да когда все в один поток идет то ок)
<anderx> когда много потоков то нада впн там колхозить)
<Dreyk> скорость по LTE на окраине города получается около 25-50 мбит
<Dreyk> ну и VPN у меня поднят, я ж говорю
<anderx> а иначе он нифига не качает
<Dreyk> который 32 коннекта открывает разом к моей VPS за 2 бакса xD
<Dreyk> хотя и на 1 коннекте всё работает
<red1ight> ясен пень, чтоб ты торрентами не забивал канал
<artus> эмм, а нафига на канале больше 10 мегабит торенты?
<red1ight> гм
<artus> видео онлайн смотреть - заглаза, качать ради качать ? безсмысленно и беспощадно )
<Dreyk> это образно. Я извращенец, я не хочу ждать пока фильм скачается, поэтому я через Transmission-daemon скачиваю его напрямую на VPS (там скорость порядка 1 гигабита)
<Dreyk> и он автоматом расширвается у меня на https://links.dreyk.tk/
<anderx> а yota не блочит у меня нифига тока если через мобилу тыркаться в нет тогда надо чет колхозить
<Dreyk> правда это публичная ссылка, а там есть локальная папка которая только изнутри VPN работает
<anderx> и то забил щас на беспроводной нет
<Dreyk> и я ссылку загоняю в какой-то там VLC
<Dreyk> и наслаждаюсь
<red1ight> artus, как вы себе представляете загрузку некоторого файла размером 10gb, скажем это архив с образами дебиана, с сервера, у которого пропускная способность- 100мб/с, а загрузку хотят одновременно осуществить ~100 пользователей?
<artus> а зачем ждать пока он скачаетцо? :D можно запустить перфликс и сразу смотреть :D
<Dreyk> artus: чё-то я не разобарлся как оно в этих Ubuntu работает
<artus> red1ight, а ты можеш мне обяснить всю сакральную суть извращения с качанием архива с образами дебиана?
<Dreyk> artus: через какой торрент клиент это норм реализовано в Linux?
<red1ight> artus, да вот надо мне и все тут
<artus> red1ight, внезапно, нетинстал на 400 метром мультиарч - все что нужно :)
<anderx> качаеш нет инстал и все
<Dreyk> действительно, зачем цепляться к конкретике? это образно
<artus> Dreyk, ммм, что именно реализовано?
<Dreyk> а вдруг там не 10 гиг образов дебиана, а вдруг там куплен премиум доступ на порнохаб и нужно побыстрее и по-больше вынести?)
<Dreyk> или что-то подобное
<Dreyk> artus: потоковая передача видео через Torrent
<artus> Dreyk, нафига, смотри в онлайне :D
<Dreyk> artus: так премиум он ненадолго
<artus> Dreyk, на гитхабе возми скрипт перфликса )
<anderx> бабу заведи
<Dreyk> anderx: так может баба и попросила
<Dreyk> anderx: для разнообразия)
<artus> Dreyk, ну смешно жее, неужто проблема найти на что передернуть :D
<artus> без премиум подписок :D
<Dreyk> artus: видимо вы не гурман.
<Dreyk> artus: перфликс?
<artus> peerflix
<red1ight> artus, стесняюсь спросить кем вы работаете:-)
<Dreyk> artus: просто ведь торрент качает файл кусками, а не с начала до конца. И фишка чтобы он качал его последовательно реализованной я видел только в utorrent
<anderx> стоматологом)
<artus> peerflix -g -d -f /home/artus/tmp "magnet:......." и вот оно счастье )
<artus> red1ight, ууу, кем только не работаю :D начиная от строителя атсок и заканчивая строителем чпу-станков :D
<red1ight> anderx, пришел к стоматологу ставить пломбу, а он, как истинный красноглазик, сам добывает цемент зубной и лампу паяет хД
<Dreyk> отлично) сохраню
<anderx> а нафиг пломбу
<anderx> вырвал его и все
<red1ight> anderx, это виндоподход
<artus> red1ight, а уж если приспичит стянуть чего откуда - в линухе же есть мегазамечательная качалка всего и вся, котороя зоветцо aria2c, ест все что подсунешь, от неадекватных линков до магнетов и торентфайлов :)
<Dreyk> Вот посидишь в IRC и мозг перегружен всякой полезной инфой xD
<Dreyk> пора создавать папку "Workarounds from IRC"
<artus> хе :)
<Dreyk> и туда копипасты складировать
<anderx> ана
<artus> Dreyk, cherrytree поставь ))
<anderx> уменя она назывется .weechat/logs/
<artus> файл базы в дропбокс и норм )
<anderx> дроп ящик какойто тупой
<Dreyk> ХВАТИТ
<anderx> )
<artus> anderx, [/home/artus/games]% cat ~/.zshrc G chatznc
<artus> alias chatznc='cat /home/artus/.weechat/logs/irc.znc.\#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog G '
<artus> :D
<anderx> ага
<artus> alias -g   G='| grep'
<artus> соответственно )
<artus> anderx, тупой не тупой, но 30 гигов в облаке для сейвить всякоразное пойдет )
<anderx> а у меня всякие рейды на бтр и прочая фигня плюс бекапится важнота на сервант
<anderx> а коропка так чето комуто кинуть)
<anderx> ито уже не актуально модна поднять сервак фтп хттп в папке и кинуть ип
<anderx> а потом убить
<artus> эх, некуда мне засейвить терабайт чтоб форматнуть и заремапить винт :( и вобще, нужно бы по живому отрезайзить линуховый раздел, ибо выдал под корень 7.6 гига на ссд, а маловато блин :(
<artus> но это же нуна сначала ссдшку бекапнуть полностью, а мне лень клонзилу грузить
<anderx> а я всю жисть 40 выдавал)
<Dreyk> вот с BTRFS таких проблем меньше xD
<anderx> так на пожарные)
<artus> anderx, да у меня всего 60ка, с 7кой изначально была, да и нужна она мне изредка, так что сносить не вариант, прийдетцо кроить поживому и двигать разделы
<anderx> ну винда если нужна я в виртуалке ее пуляю
<anderx> и то нужна была пока не осилил всякие крипты про в лине
<anderx> чтоб генератить сертификаты утыркам офисным)
<Dreyk> anderx: ты умеешь в крипто про в лине... я тебя запомнил
<anderx> а зря)
<anderx> ты пират я тебя запомнил)))
<Dreyk> anderx: я пират?)) не было такой инфы))
<Dreyk> я игры не качаю xD
<Dreyk> только фильмы
<Dreyk> и то свободные! xD
<artus> у тебя фатажоп пирацкий :D
<anderx> ну игры немецкие сериаы неважно
<Dreyk> триальная версия!
<artus> дододоооо :D
<Dreyk> виртуалбокс у меня пиратский на фирме :(
<Dreyk> только недавно узнал, что Additional Extensions и не пахнет ни opensource ни free
<artus> вот, а ты говориш что чист )
<artus> если пиратить то esxi :D
<Dreyk> ага, кстати продаю 10 лицензия Parallels xD
<Dreyk> для макоф
<anderx> маки прилогаются?
<anderx> ну те которые ростения
<Dreyk> на Tor-е спросите
<Dreyk> там есть
<potapov_serg> a
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: надо было esxi для начала ставить. виртуалок налепить. щаз бы без проблем разделами жонглировал
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, было бы две видяхи - так бы наверно и сделал :) ну чтоб одну отдавать в виртуалку. а так не вариант. я без бортового видео :(
<artus> да в принципе и так раздвину и отрезайзю, не проблема :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну, прописать грузить сразу боевую виртуалку в нее прокинуть видяху. а esxi рулить кольсолью из самой виртуалки :)
<artus> не, так оно не будет работать.
<artus> вернее можно попытатцо сконфигурить ноо это вобще не вариант
<anderx> приезжай ко мне у меня валяется видяха)
<anderx> какойто р7 240 дрянной
<artus>  да видяху можно купить, адин фиг планировать брать какой нить rx460 , но нуна бы руль люминивый купить, да и смысла пока брать видяшку особого нету
<anderx> зафиг те руль люминиевый?
<artus> на мот :) родной ваще пичальный.
<anderx> лом купи)
<artus> лом у меня и так есть, а толку то )
<anderx> приклей его место руля
<artus> не, фиговая мысль )
<anderx> шоб потом зеркала у машин им сшибать месте с дверьми
<artus> да зеркала и так могу посшибать, и без лома :D
<Dreyk> я один раз года 2 назад сшиб xD до сих пор совесть мучает
<anderx> фу таким быть
<anderx> не должно быть ваще такой ерунды как совесть
<Dreyk> xD
<anderx> жидовская тема
<anderx> товесть)
<Dreyk> ночью вымотанный через весь город ехал и где-то сантиметр не дощитал на светофоре xD
<Dreyk> сразу не понял чё случилось, пока мышина не начала истошно сигналить xD
<anderx> ну снес бы ему еще 2 дря симметрии
<artus> Dreyk, вот вредитель :D
<Dreyk> да ваще капец
<Dreyk> я с тех пор я плохо сплю
<anderx> фильм зеркала еще перед сном смотри
<artus> Dreyk, срочно для успокоения нужно еще парочку снести, чтоб совесть просто офигела от такой наглости :D
<anderx> некоторые приспособы акамуляторные под это дело носят с собой
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95: дежавю - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=287851.0
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Охренеть
<UNIm95> или Victor83 трансвестит.
<Sergey_IT> не, звук другой вроде
<UNIm95> Ну написал решение
<Sergey_IT> спасибо, может кому еще поможет
<Leagnus> какая прога под Unity может перехватывать Ctrl+Tab?
<Leagnus> а, ну даш опять, блин
<Sergey_IT> юнити не нужен
<Dreyk> +1
<Dreyk> это ж надо было дожиться, что на официальном IRC-канале Ubuntu призывают не использовать главный DE Ubuntu
<Dreyk> Ребята, а не у кого нет годных мануалов как быстро и легко с нуля спроэктировать базу данных MySQL/MariaDB?)
<Dreyk> За 5 минут желательно
<artus> Dreyk, я тебе скажу больше, бубунту вобще низя использовать :D
<Dreyk> artus: а что можно?)
<artus> дебиан жее :D
<Dreyk> LFS?
<Dreyk> ага, с пакетной базой 5-летней давности и плясать над зависимостями. Потом всё равно всё скатывается к подключению Ubuntu репозитория
<artus> Dreyk, наркоман штоле? :D
<Dreyk> artus: сильно палюсь?)
<artus> да вобще :)
<artus> у меня на тестинге пакеты свежее чем в бубунте :D
<Dreyk> ну так то тестинг
<Dreyk> а в убунту уже не тестинг
<Dreyk> и можно кричать СТАБИЛЬНОСТЬ
<artus> чего? ты совсем наркоман? :D
<Dreyk> )))))))
<artus> даже унстейбл дебиана стабильнее убунты :D
<Sergey_IT> 5 минут прошло... как дела с БД?
<artus> потому что сначала на бубунтохомячках тестят, потом кидают в унстаблю, а потом уже в тестинг деба :)
<Dreyk> если честно, то я обычно убунту с netboot устанавливаю LTS-ку с минимальным набором пакетов и потом уже допиливаю
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: так я же ищу мануал где рассказано как за 5 минут спроэктировать бд
<Dreyk> artus: так значит мы хомячки?!
<artus> только вот адин фиг не помогает, и да, проблема зависимостей - это какраз проблема бубунты ))
<Sergey_IT> также как и выучить китайский - просто
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: да мне совсем простая бд нужна. Аля клиенты и их заказы, только на самом деле пациенты\анализы
<Dreyk> смотрю как настроить связи между таблицами
<artus> таблицы зло, заведи себе гроссбух :D
<Dreyk> artus: щито эта?
<Sergey_IT> связь - один ко многим, делов то
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: а где эта кнопочка в phpmyadmin?
<Sergey_IT> не пользовал никогда
<Dreyk> а в чём лучше?
<artus> а для кошерности - еще и чернильницу непроливайку и запас перьев :D
<Sergey_IT> когда-то в sql делал, но это давно было
<Dreyk> эм? через командную строку?
<Dreyk> о! отлично http://ru.stackoverflow.com/questions/396091/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8C-%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD-%D0%BA%D0%BE-%D0%BC%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%BC-%D0%B2-phpmyadmin
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: вы дали мне верный ключевик)
<Sergey_IT> в пхп, открываешь базу и делаешь
<Sergey_IT> программно
<artus> дедушка добрый сегодня гляжу :D
<Sergey_IT> где?
<Sergey_IT> тогда я и лечить могу... и много еще чего ))
<Sergey_IT> лууудить - паааять - ЭВМ по-чи-нять...
<Dreyk> а есть какой-нибудь front-end к mysql-подобным базам? Для конечного пользователя. Что бы допустим я им запросов написал, а они только на красивые кнопочки тыкали, которые эти запросы выполняют?
<Dreyk> точнее он есть, но может кто имеет подобный опыт?
<Sergey_IT> пиши прогу на любом языке с какими угодно кнопками
<Sergey_IT> можно веб, что проще
<Dreyk> осталась маленькая проблема, думаю вы понимаете какая xD
<Dreyk> на баше тяжело GUI писать с какими угодно кнопками
<Sergey_IT> так у тебя 1 база для многих клиентов будет?
<Dreyk> у меня будет одна база в которую персонал будет забивать пациентов и их анализы
<Dreyk> в качестве front-end можно и libreoffice-base использовать или VFront (веб-решение)
<Sergey_IT> то есть клиен-сервер архитектура
<Dreyk> ну это само собой
<Sergey_IT> а причем здесь баш?
<Dreyk> при том что я ничего другого не знаю
<Dreyk> xD
<Sergey_IT> тогда и не берись
<Dreyk> почему?) я уже проверил на запущенной в докере базе, что прекрасно можно сделать GUI из того же libreoffice
<Dreyk> да и из пресловутого microsoft access ) он по-красивее будет
<Dreyk> просто коннекторы нужно было установить для mysql
<Sergey_IT> это коленочное - несерьезно
<Dreyk> если приживётся, то UI на фриланс сдаду
<Dreyk> для внутреннего использования всё коленочное, но работает. Видили бы вы прогу конкурентов, через которую они анализы присылают
<Dreyk> уж лучше libreoffice-base
<Dreyk> чем непонятная поделка чьих-то рук
<Dreyk> Видели*
<Sergey_IT> по мне  - не тривиальная задача
<Sergey_IT> БД пациентов с их данными, типов анализов с данными, врачей с их данными, формы для всего, статистика всякая и т.д.
<Dreyk> оно надо пока только для того, чтобы не в бумажном виде на отрывных талончиках было
<Dreyk> и можно было вставлять значения из базы данных в шаблон результатов анализов (doc файл)
<Dreyk> т.е. чтоб значения имени, даты и результатов автоматически подставлялись, но это достаточно легко делается при помощи того же Libreoffice
<Dreyk> всё остальное уже со временем будет обустраиваться, главное старт дать)
<Sergey_IT> главное - правильный старт дать, чтобы потом не переделывать с нуля
<Sergey_IT> для этого ТЗ и нужно
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-12
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Kolotun13> Привет всем! Я какими символами пишу, кирилицей? :)
<Priestov> да
<Priestov> привет
<Kolotun13> Спасибо. Не знал, что тут кто-то живой есть. ;)
<Priestov> иногда бывают)
<Kolotun13> Может подскажете. Как на этом сервере список каналов смотреть через /list? А то у меня /list *ru* выдает весь список.
<Priestov> неа)
<Priestov> я  не очень разбираюсь
 * Kolotun13 Печалька.
<Kolotun13> Но тем не менее находитесь в древнем IRC чате. :)
<Priestov> но
<Priestov> это по нужде))
<Priestov> тут тусят мудрейшие гуры))
<Kolotun13> Сейчас догадаюсь... Во всем виновата Убунта? :D
<Priestov> та лан)
<Priestov> я на винде)
<Priestov> но второй системой....))))
<Priestov> первая на арче
<vitalii> привет
<Kolotun13> who linxon
<Kolotun13> oops
<Kolotun13> .
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-13
<Guest56096> Всем привет!
<aleksei`> утра
<vitalii> msg ubuntuhelp
<vitalii>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<vitalii> msg ubuntuhelp
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲5❳:	оерцт
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲2❳:	тоцер
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲торец❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲10❳:	уибитертан
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲5❳:	абитунирет
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲абитуриент❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲6❳:	аяониг
<rapidsp> кто блин бота запустил? :)
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲3❳:	агоиян
<rapidsp> агония
<d4293eb8e> rapidsp, верно! Ваш балл: ❲3❳.	❲агония❳
<d4293eb8e> не бот я
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲11❳:	вочептрросо
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲5❳:	пророеочвст
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲пророчество❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲6❳:	палмса
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲3❳:	ламасп
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲лампас❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲9❳:	аоаенлибд
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲4❳:	обланиеда
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲обладание❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲3❳:	взо
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲зов❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲10❳:	апонпрелши
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲5❳:	проплеиашн
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲проплешина❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲9❳:	фисаеьвтл
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲4❳:	фесталвьи
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲фестиваль❳
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲4❳:	оодб
<d4293eb8e> Угадай слово, баллы ❲2❳:	обдо
<vitalii> бота
<vitalii> выкл
<d4293eb8e> Никто не угадал.	❲обод❳
<d4293eb8e> уже
<rapidsp> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, andrex, tagezi, UNIm95
<vitalii> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<d4293eb8e> не волнуйтесь, выключил уже
<vitalii> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<vitalii> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<vitalii> !etc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='etc'
<vitalii> !ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<vitalii> !etc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='etc'
<vitalii> !search ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Found: lsb, help, binarydriver, alternatives, donations@donate, usplash, ultabreaksit@ultamatix, merge-o-matic@merging, roadnav, make
<vitalii> !pwd
<ubuntuhelp> pwd (англ. print working directory — напечатать рабочий каталог) — консольная утилита в UNIX-подобных системах, которая выводит полный путь от корневого каталога к текущему рабочему каталогу. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwd
<vitalii> !Seach ATI
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Seach ATI'
<tagezi> d4293eb8e: тебе что заняться нечем?
<vitalii> !seach ATI
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='seach ATI'
<tagezi> vitalii: это можно делать в привате
<d4293eb8e> tagezi: мм?
<d4293eb8e> что не так?
<tagezi> виктарину запускать
<vitalii> разбираюсь с чатом, я впервые тут. есть инструкция?
<d4293eb8e> дык выключил же
<d4293eb8e> думал мож интересно кому
<tagezi> vitalii: в приват его вызови и тыкай ему хоть до посинения
<vitalii> как?
<vitalii> как писать в личку
<vitalii> !tagezi O_o
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tagezi O_o'
<tagezi>  /msg ubuntuhelp блаблабла
<tagezi> d4293eb8e: это канал поддердки, читай правила
<tagezi> поддержки*
<vitalii> MSG <tagezi> <спасибо>
<vitalii> что то не вышло)
<tagezi> vitalii: так, иди гугли..
<vitalii> как ты в личку мне пишешь?
<tagezi> vitalii: троллинг наказывается весным баном
<tagezi> иди на другой канал, изучать возможности своего месенжера
<d4293eb8e> :)
<vitalii> tagzi: зачем?
<vitalii> есть мануал?
<tagezi> vitalii: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Угадай слово, баллы ❲9❳: utnubu
<rapidsp> gentoo
<d4293eb8e> opensuse
<vitalii> не нашел там команды к чат боту
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> смотрю пацанчик пришел поразвлекаться
<tagezi> доразвлекается.. я добрый.. но меня последнее время сильно бесят
<vitalii> кто то занимаеться прогрммированием?
<tagezi> я, а что?
<SergeyIT> Кто-То на каналЪ ищо ни прешол... (в программировании каждый бит имеет значение - Вам рано)
<vitalii> сколько зарабатываешь?
<mkokorev> добрый день всем причастным к ubuntu и не только.
<mkokorev> нужна консультация по проблемам с настройкой сетевых
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лица причастные предпочитают сохранять инкогнито
<mkokorev> ну это выбор тоже не плохой)
<SergeyIT> vitalii: а почему тебя чужие заработки интересуют?
<mkokorev> главное есть живые...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: придет и предложит поделица )
<Kolotun13> Всем привет! :)
<Kolotun13> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, как отключить уведомление о входе/выходе в IRC? У меня weechat.
<tagezi> у вичата вроде справка была классная
<Kolotun13> Я с ней еще не до конца разобрался. :(
<Kolotun13> У меня консольная версия на английском. :)
<tagezi> https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<tagezi> да, я другой и не знаю :)
<tagezi> weechat офигенная штука, но как любая офигенная тука, он требует обучения работе
<tagezi> как там говорят: "Если этим может пользоваться каждый идиот, то им и будут пользоваться только идиоты" (с) не помнб откуда
<Kolotun13> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-14
<aleksei`> утра
<xminder> Vsem Privet :)
<_1ynx> help
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-15
<lincod> nen heccrbt tcnm&
<lincod> тут русские есть?
<lincod> нужна помощь
<lincod> я новый пользователь убунты
<lincod> боты только?
<d4293eb8e> lincod: вопрос будет? когда планируешь задать?
<lincod> сейчас сейчас
<lincod> монитор работает с  частотой  герц, можно ли както на 70 перенастроить?
<lincod> с 60 на 70 или 75
<d4293eb8e> покажи вывод xrandr
<lincod> как
<d4293eb8e> в терминале набери: xrandr
<d4293eb8e> то, что выведет, сюда бросай
<lincod> терминал кудато запрятали
<lincod> похоже нету у меня его
<d4293eb8e> ДЕ какое?
<d4293eb8e> юнити? или что в бубунту по умолчанию?
<d4293eb8e> в настройках смотри, подменю "Монитор" или "Настройки монитора"
<d4293eb8e> где оно там
<lincod> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 4096 x 4096
<lincod> VGA-1 connected primary 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm
<lincod>    1280x1024     60.02*+  75.02
<lincod>    1280x960      60.00
<lincod>    1152x864      75.00
<lincod>    1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00
<lincod>    832x624       74.55
<lincod>    800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем 70? монитор crt?
<lincod>    640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    59.94
<lincod>    720x400       70.08
<lincod> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<d4293eb8e> угу
<lincod> TV-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<d4293eb8e> то , что надо
<lincod> монитор жк 19юймов, полосы мигают
<d4293eb8e> lincod: набирай, xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 75.02
<lincod> а вообще можно или нет?
<d4293eb8e> это в терминал отдать надо
<d4293eb8e> без привилегий рута
<lincod> пипец класно спасибо, а юнити чтот не очень нравится, может его сменить? или он хороший просто не привык?
<d4293eb8e> рекомендую сменить бубунту, но всему своё время
<lincod> а после перезагрузки опять 60 герц будет?
<d4293eb8e> угу
<lincod> капец?
<lincod> а както никак чтоб 75?
<d4293eb8e> в настройках смотри, или строчку эту в автозагрузку добавь
<d4293eb8e> секцию "Монитор" ищи, в настройках сист.
<lincod> "Настройка экранов" есть, но там ничего подобного
<lincod> ищу
<lincod> есть системный монитор который показывает процессы
<d4293eb8e> )
<lincod> нету точно, мышь есть, клавиатура есть, монитора нет
<lincod> драйвер нвидио установил
<lincod> а в автозагрузку как
<d4293eb8e> lincod: https://paste.opensuse.org/53410158
<d4293eb8e> lincod: https://paste.opensuse.org/83257101
<tomfarr> почему убунта токае говно?
<d4293eb8e> tomfarr: исторически так сложилось
<Priestov> доброй ночи
<Priestov> живые есть?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-16
<GGGGG_> hi
<GGGGG_> can someone read me  a russian text ? no mutch . i need help .
<GGGGG_> thits https://s10.postimg.org/3kivwplrd/image.png
<Priestov> Доброго вечера всем
<Priestov> и с пятницей!)
<Priestov> есть живые люди?
<Priestov> как прикрутить авторизацию для ssh только к /home?
<Priestov> а... по ключам*
<Priestov> для рут получается
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-17
<Priestov> привет всем
<q3e545t67uir6o> в чате есть кто ?
<Neo4> q3e545t67uir6o: да
<Neo4> q3e545t67uir6o: что там?
<q3e545t67uir6o> Windows XP 32 ru на одном диске через груб  Ubuntu-MAte 64 17.10. Сейчас на канале U-MAte пытаюсь им это перевести. У мена так: когда я захожу в L у меня время показывает на 3 часа меньше. Через несколко секунд ntp сервер устанавлевает правильное время. Что я
<q3e545t67uir6o> имею: W+L, когда я захужу в L время в биос материнской платы устанавливается на неправильное которое установлено в L. Если я устанавливаю правильное время в биос и захожу в W  время показывается в W правильное и в биос не меняется. В Windows вр
<q3e545t67uir6o> емя синхронизируется раз в неделю и первая информацыя о времени берйтся с Bios, если оно в биос не правильное то и W показывает неправильное время пока не сенхронизируется. Что я сделал: поменял батарейку на плате, не помогло, выставил р
<q3e545t67uir6o> егиноальные настройки в разделе дата и время, выбрал страну и город, не помогло.
<q3e545t67uir6o> с Ubuntu-mate
<q3e545t67uir6o> сенхронизачия через операцыонные системы не возвращает время в биос на правильное, только самому изменить в биос
<q3e545t67uir6o> Что я сделал: поменял батарейку на плате, не помогло, выставил в Linux р егиноальные настройки в разделе дата и время, выбрал страну и город, не помогло.
<q3e545t67uir6o> встречали такое поведение?
<q3e545t67uir6o> небыло такого
<q3e545t67uir6o> у меня но не понятно от чего стало, но подозреваю линукс воду мулит с биосом
<q3e545t67uir6o> мутит
<q3e545t67uir6o> печатаю плохо
<q3e545t67uir6o> понятно редкий случай или не довсех дошло по пресине возможно не та материнская плата
<q3e545t67uir6o> причине
<Neo4> не знаю у меня вроде нормально
<Neo4> dualboot
<q3e545t67uir6o> понятно редкий случай, или не довсех дошло по причине, возможно не та материнская
<Neo4> а что там есть время биос?
<q3e545t67uir6o> я верю
<Neo4> а я не знаю даже, в виндовс поставь локаль и все
<Neo4> а что ты часто ОС меняешь?
<Neo4> I bad expert :(
<Neo4> q3e545t67uir6o: лучше не парься из за этиг лаг, там все время что то лагает, смирись
<Neo4> работает крыво и хай, я уже так делаю не парюсь
<Neo4> настраивать что то себе дороже
<q3e545t67uir6o> Вы не поняли. Запкскаю U-m , мате меняет время в биос на неправильное. А поменять в биос на правильное можно только через заход в биос и установки там времени. Синхронизацыя с ntp сервером не возвращает в биос правильное время. Но устанавл
<q3e545t67uir6o> ивает до выключения или перезагрузки правильное время и так по кругу. Такого нет если выставить в биос правильное время и не запускать U-mate заходить только в  Windows через гроуб я запускаю операцыонные системы.
<q3e545t67uir6o> Но устанавл
<q3e545t67uir6o> <q3e545t67uir6o> ивает до выключения или перезагрузки правильное время в U-mate
<q3e545t67uir6o>  а насчёт не разбираюсь в биосе вы не правы. В  Линуксках да я плохо разбираюсь
<q3e545t67uir6o> или биос берёт время из операцыоной системы
<q3e545t67uir6o> не понятно по какой причине linux pfgecrftncz c ytghfdbkmysv dhtvtytv
<q3e545t67uir6o> запускается с неправильным временем
<JohnDoe2> ответ неверный. ОС берет время из биоса. или корректирует из сети
<q3e545t67uir6o> почему windows -запускается с неправильным временем мне понятно, какое время в биос выставлено такое и показывает xp  до синхронизацыи
<JohnDoe2> сейчас ОС имеют возможность настройки использовать время в биос как локальное или как utc с прибавкой-вычитанием часового пояса
<q3e545t67uir6o> а с линуксом наоборот какое время показывает линукс такое и устанавливается в биос
<JohnDoe2> winxp считает время в биосе локальным
<JohnDoe2> семерка уже умеет жить по-гринвичу
<q3e545t67uir6o> в биосе нет настроек региона. только дата и время. а в линуксе регион настроен правильно время разница 3 часа  до запуска синхронизацыи с ntp
<JohnDoe2> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<q3e545t67uir6o> не всё так просто сетуацыя не стандартная.
<q3e545t67uir6o> хотя выглядит просто установи в операцыонных системах правильные региональные настройки времени и порядок
<q3e545t67uir6o> и проверь биос какое время там
<JohnDoe2> именно так, ставишь в убунте -local
<q3e545t67uir6o> выставил а при старте на 3 часа меньше,  а через примерно 30 сикунд связывается с ntp сервером и меняет на правильное время. как проверить какое часовой пояс выставлен в u.? Я региональные настройки выставил через настройки на панели чере
<q3e545t67uir6o> з часы и правильно выставил
<JohnDoe2> тебе надо прям при загрузке "точное время"?
<q3e545t67uir6o> да и наче биос берёт первое неправильное время и ставит у себя на 3 часа меньше
<JohnDoe2> это не биос берет
<JohnDoe2> биос просто тикает
<q3e545t67uir6o> а из биоса берёт виндовс и ставит у себя неправильное время но синзронизирует виндовс раз в неделю
<q3e545t67uir6o> нет провернено
<JohnDoe2> и бунта при загрузке тоже сначала берет из биоса.
<JohnDoe2> но она вычитает-прибавляет часовой пояс
<q3e545t67uir6o> мужик если в биосе выставить правильное время и не заходить в u  то и время не менется в биосе на неправильное. проверенно
<q3e545t67uir6o> это так у меня
<JohnDoe2> ок. все нужное я уже написал. дальше тебе мешать не буду
<q3e545t67uir6o> да это понятно что ответа может внятного и не быть так как кто такого не видел, тот и совет дать не всегда правильный может. Я писал тут на удачу
<Sergey_IT> что за потоки сознания?
<q3e545t67uir6o> уже не важно. Перевёл на U-amte канале. Складно печатать это не моё. Печатаю плохо.
<Sergey_IT> если в системе не одно ОС то время в них должно быть одинаково настроено - UTC или локал и проблем не будет
<q3e545t67uir6o> плюс это не публичный форум где информацыя останится буюлично не годы 10 летия. По этому за ошибками не очень сильно слежу
<q3e545t67uir6o> а почему виндовс берёт в ремя из биос а линукс меняет время в биос? Это нормально.
<Sergey_IT> http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/
<q3e545t67uir6o> ?
<Sergey_IT> виндоуз не пользуюсь
<q3e545t67uir6o> о логах знаю эта не та информацыя о которой я буду беспокоится
<q3e545t67uir6o> что её прочтут
<Sergey_IT> она и в поисковиках есть
<q3e545t67uir6o> дак это ятоже предпологал.
<JohnDoe2> поисковики это не та аудитория о которой стоит беспокоиться
<q3e545t67uir6o> да я это
<Sergey_IT> у тебя в линуксе время как установлено?
<JohnDoe2> не корми его, я ему уже дал ссылку и он все прочитал
<Sergey_IT> так скучно )
<q3e545t67uir6o> через часы с календарём на панели времени.
<q3e545t67uir6o> <Sergey_IT> если не трудно перескажите ему в краце
<JohnDoe2> Sergey_IT: не помнишь где лежат конфиги кнопок джойстиков?
<Sergey_IT> почитай man timedatectl
<q3e545t67uir6o> А так да новый человек на канале новые или теже вопросы
<q3e545t67uir6o> короче есть у меня большые подозрения что надо править код в U-mate настройками в U mate  это не решить
<Sergey_IT> у меня джостика нет
<JohnDoe2> а у меня есть
<q3e545t67uir6o> Днота,всё пропал человек
<JohnDoe2> q3e545t67uir6o: пиши патч. возможно его примут
<Sergey_IT> q3e545t67uir6o, ты man прочитал?
<q3e545t67uir6o> если тянет на юмор то это без меня
<Sergey_IT> это не юмор
<q3e545t67uir6o> если я печатаю плохо и пешу с ошибкакми о каких пачах может быть рець, вывод очевиден или нет?
<q3e545t67uir6o> речь она такая сказать проще намного
<Sergey_IT> в компах 1 бит имеет значение
<q3e545t67uir6o> завтра выборы,надо борду подстиричь,не до пустой болтавни пойду до урны кину бумажку
<Sergey_IT> а ты похоже и читать не умеешь - тогда это неизлечимо
<Sergey_IT> скучный он какой-то
<JohnDoe2> ты тролями ужинаешь
<Sergey_IT> от скуки все... (
<q3e545t67uir6y> Как всегда очень просто не будет. Не работает это так у меня. "Кроме аппаратных часов, Linux также имеет системные (программные) часы, которые работают независимо. Системные часы отслеживают время,часовой пояс и контролируют, использует
<q3e545t67uir6y> ся ли в вашей локали (локаль, как вы помните, настраивалась при установке системы в фале /etc/locale.conf) летнее время. Демон /etc/rc.d/hwclock предоставляет работу с командой hwclock и устанавливает системное время по аппаратным часам при загрузке опе
<q3e545t67uir6y> рационной системы и наоборот, корректирует аппаратное время при завершении ее работы (ведь при своей работе операционная система может узнать более точное время, например от NTP-сервера). Таким образом, пользователи должны включать д
<q3e545t67uir6y> емон 'hwclock' в массив DAEMONS в /etc/rc.conf, чтобы это происходило автоматически. В качестве альтернативы этому демону, пользователи часто используют NTP для синхронизации времени с т.н. серверами времени в интернете"
<q3e545t67uir6y> Время коректирует в биос, но не правильно с разницей в 3 часа и не орентируется на настройки времени те что выставленны в настройках самого U-Mate
<q3e545t67uir6y> Время коректирует в биос, но не правильно с разницей в 3 часа и не орентируется на настройки времени те что выставленны в настройках самого U-Mate регион, город, часовой пояс
<q3e545t67uir6y> а сенхронизацыя с ntp сервиром коректирует время только в U-MAte, но не коректирует в биос
<q3e545t67uir6y> и только до выключения перезгрузки
<q3e545t67uir6y> hwclock из util-linux 2.30.1 Trying to open: /dev/rtc0 Using the rtc interface to the clock.
<q3e545t67uir6y> Подразумевается, что аппаратные часы выставлены по UTC времени.
<q3e545t67uir6y> Ожидается тиканье часов...
<q3e545t67uir6y> ...получено тиканье часов
<q3e545t67uir6y> Время, прочитанное с аппаратных часов: 2018/03/17 21:12:24
<q3e545t67uir6y> Аппаратное время: 2018/03/17 21:12:24 = 1521321144 секунд с 1969
<q3e545t67uir6y> Time since last adjustment is 1521321144 seconds
<q3e545t67uir6y> Calculated Hardware Clock drift is 0.000000 seconds 2018-03-18 00:12:23.614885+0300
<q3e545t67uir6y> Время 0:28
<q3e545t67uir6y> комманда запущена примерно 5 -10 минут назад
<Sergey_IT> что такое U-Mate?
<q3e545t67uir6y> Ubuntu-Mate 64 17.10
<q3e545t67uir6y> Не Ubuntu + MAte, а отдельный дестрибутив Ubuntu-Mate
<Sergey_IT> и причем здесь  mate, да и убунту? Поставь дебиан - будет тоже самое
<Sergey_IT> короче - линукс
<q3e545t67uir6y> шутник однако, дебиан мне не нужен.
<Sergey_IT> а у меня дебиан
<q3e545t67uir6y> Это вас короче у меня как надо. Debian это дебиан. U mate это U-mate
<q3e545t67uir6y> это у вас
<Sergey_IT> mate к времени никак не относится
<q3e545t67uir6y> Но будет 10 так как  демоны  это не для меня, Для меня Исус
<q3e545t67uir6y> линукс это временно
<q3e545t67uir6y> как только дегами на покупку 10 разжевусь
<q3e545t67uir6y> деньгами
<Sergey_IT> что такое 10
<q3e545t67uir6y> win 10
<Sergey_IT> это что такое?
<q3e545t67uir6y> Пишу по буквам: В и н д о в с д е с я т ь
<Sergey_IT> и что? Я это не видел ни разу
<q3e545t67uir6y> и что что не видел я раз установил пару часов посмотрел. И удалил. Так как ку покупке не готов.
<Sergey_IT> не нужна
<q3e545t67uir6y> не интересует что не нужна обсуждаем или не обсуждаем неправилное коректирование времени в Ubuntu-Mate
<Sergey_IT> у меня везде со временем все в порядке
<Sergey_IT> $ timedatectl
<Sergey_IT>                       Local time: Вс 2018-03-18 00:48:34 MSK
<Sergey_IT>                   Universal time: Сб 2018-03-17 21:48:34 UTC
<Sergey_IT>                         RTC time: Вс 2018-03-18 00:48:34
<Sergey_IT>                        Time zone: Europe/Moscow (MSK, +0300)
<Sergey_IT>        System clock synchronized: yes
<Sergey_IT> systemd-timesyncd.service active: yes
<Sergey_IT>                  RTC in local TZ: yes
<q3e545t67uir6y> Сергей вы совсем чтоли простой? Верю, что увас нормально. Чтобы было как уменя как минимум надо использовать такюже материнскую плату как у меня и использовать U-Mate 17.10
<q3e545t67uir6y> FM2+
<Sergey_IT> от железа не зависит и от версии ОС тоже
<q3e545t67uir6y> Вот в это не очень вам верю
<Sergey_IT> если только это не специальное челезо для систем точного времени
<Sergey_IT> с атомными часами
<q3e545t67uir6y> С порить не буду так как я это вижу у себя на компьюторе своими глазами.
<q3e545t67uir6y> не верите значит не верите
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-18
<qwererfrrthyty>  /msg nickserv register 1234QWE bbb@gmail.com
<qwererfrrthyty> ss
<tomfarr> Я проголосовал https://youtu.be/m-I1VtJYwnE
<tomfarr> Оооо пароли от почты уже дают
<qwererfrrthyty> http://www.nashvybor2018.ru/regions-filter
<qwererfrrthyty> вебкамеры в прямом эфире с изб участков
<tomfarr> Да я только оттуда все своими голозами видел
<qwererfrrthyty> по поводу вчерашнего чтобы знали.
<qwererfrrthyty>  Так почему же сбивается время Ubuntu и Windows? Вот, допустим, работает Windows, и со временем там все нормально, оно сохранено в формате localtime. Но при перезагрузке в Linux, операционная система берет время Localtime, и думает что это UTC. Таким образом, по
<qwererfrrthyty> льзователь будет брать уже правильное время, и прибавлять к нему поправку на часовой пояс. Поэтому время уже будет неверным.
<qwererfrrthyty> Дальше вы исправили время, и теперь аппаратные часы работают в UTC. Но затем грузите WIndows. Система думает, что это Localtime и для установки правильного программного времени добавляет к аппаратному поправку на часовой пояс, например, в наше
<qwererfrrthyty> м случае +3. Дальше каждый пользователь еще раз применяет эту поправку и время уже сбито, опять.
<qwererfrrthyty> Единственно верный способ решить эту проблему — заставить обе системы работать по одному формату и сделать это совсем не сложно. Причем можно пойти двумя путями: либо заставить Windows работать по UTC, либо Linux по формату Localtime, что являет
<qwererfrrthyty> ся не совсем правильным, но вполне возможно. Итак перейдем к решению проблемы сбивается время в Ubuntu.
<tomfarr> Ты спамер что ли?
<tomfarr> не пойти ли тебе на йух?
<qwererfrrthyty> нет у нас вчера был разговор на эту тему причину не выяснили
<qwererfrrthyty>  почему в биосе устанавливается время у меня после загрузки в U-mate на неправильное
<qwererfrrthyty> забань
<qwererfrrthyty>  а так если не можешь забанить терпи
<qwererfrrthyty> мутные у вас тут народ я погляжу
<qwererfrrthyty> мутный
<tomfarr> квааа
<Priestov> муууу
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-11
<Guest78089> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-12
<Sergey_IT> anderx: привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-13
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: в кальмара разумеешь?
<anderx> видимо нет, если у меня сразу возникает вопрос, чоэтоза страхалюдина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> squid proxy
<anderx> точно нет)
<anderx> если тока читать ман и делать )))
<anderx> SergeyIT: дароффф
<anderx> в доках бунты настройка в виде 5 строк текста а вся остальная статтья фигня какаято без смысловой нагрузки
<SergeyIT> anderx: привет... ставлю xubuntu 18.04 (64бита) на третий комп (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляем. держи нас в курсе
<Asklepij> Привет. Кто-нибудь пробовал настраивать дуалбут с виндой десяточкой?
<Asklepij> Груб не хочет её запускать, в меню всё есть. Выбор пункта отправляет комп на перезагрузку де-факто и потом снова запускается граб
<Asklepij> Быстрый запуск отключен в десяточке
<Asklepij> Юифай поставлен в режим эмуляции Байоуса, секури бут выключено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем тебе десятка? бубунта прелесть как хороша
<Asklepij> JohnDoe_71Rus: Нужен MS Office строго. Есть пара баз данных для MS Acess по учебе, надо переделать. LibreOffice,кажется, не умеет тот формат баз, китайский WPS Office вообще не содержит софтины для работы с бд.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> либра умеет mdb
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  MS Office  в вине не вариант?
<anderx> фз как там бунтах ну и вобще как щас) но в генте все винды видел grub и запускал когдато
<Asklepij> JohnDoe_71Rus: MS Office под Wine или винда на VirtualBox c MS Office - варианты. Если с дуалбутом ничего толкового не выйдет, буду их пробовать.
<Asklepij> Отказываться от Ляниха нет желания.
<anderx> Asklepij: винт 1?
<Asklepij> anderx: Нет, два. Винда на SSD диске 120 Гб, Ляних со всеми файлами на HDD 1 Тб.
<anderx> вобще можно принци пе оставить загрузчик винды как есть
<anderx> а линя поставить на другой или на флеху
<anderx> и при загрузке выбирать в bios что грузить
<Asklepij> anderx: Кстати, если у самого юифай вызвать бут меню и выбрать винду, то так запускается, но неудобно вообще.
<Asklepij> Linux Mint 19 ведь, ну
<anderx> ну у минта могу еще свои загоны быть
<anderx> оно как бы не бунта
<Asklepij> Блин, возможно.
<anderx> !mint
<ubuntuhelp> mint is reply Каналы ubuntu могут осущетсвлять помощь только по ubuntu и её офицальных сборок. У других дистрибутивов или клонов ubuntu свои пакеты и репозитории. по этому используйте их офицальные каналы поддержки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а можно в груб на одном диске добавить маленький пункт меню, переадресовать в gpt  на другом винте
<anderx> можно тупо на efi кинуть
<anderx> xthtp пкги
<Asklepij> Во, вот это мне нравится. Я го гуглить. =)
<anderx> через grub
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, переадресовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я так однажды 2 диска с грубом зациклил. был пункт переводящий на другой винт. и так по кругу )
<anderx> SergeyIT: а че не 16.4?
<anderx> и че ставишь, можно же клонировать тупо))
<SergeyIT> быстрее настроить, чем клонировать... разное на машинах нужно
<SergeyIT> заодно и тренировка )
<anderx> нее для меня это нудятина))
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-14
<KR> Всем привет. У меня проблема со звуком, постоянно щелкает при включении видео или аудио. Помогите решить проблему?
<diskin> KR, привет, что-то такое я помню.. pulseaudio?
<KR> Да
<KR> В чем проблема, на Linux Mint такого не было
<anderx> https://proziumdev.livejournal.com/1849.html
<anderx> первая ссылка в гугле и 2 е сообщение на форуме)
<diskin> 2010 год?
<anderx> а какая нафиг разница)
<anderx> на форуме в 14 году это было ещеще актуально
<diskin> https://forum.antergos.com/topic/9164/loud-click-pop-when-sound-activated-pulseaudio может это?
<diskin> "при включении"
<anderx> вот если бы он спросил про 18 бунту а я бы ему кинул ман на hal
<anderx> вот это да)
<diskin> "when sound activated"
<diskin> кстати у меня в /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save записан 0
<diskin> убунта 18.04
<diskin> KR, помогло?
<KR> Это же информация для ubuntu 18.04?
<anderx> эта инфа для любой оси
<anderx> на linux не древнее 10 года
<anderx> и с пульсовй
<anderx> которая нафиг ненадо ваще)
<anderx> а вобще интересно было бы знать че за карта
<anderx> кроме того что щелкает)
<anderx> и вкуда звук выводится
<KR> Щелкают динамики, аудиокарта Realtek
<anderx> у меня к примеру встройка стоит но нафиг ненужна ибо звку по hdmi
<anderx> через видюху
<diskin> ммм. Realtek это же не snd_hda_intel?
<anderx>  lspci -k | grep -iA2 audio
<KR> У меня hdmi нету на видюхе
<KR> lspci -k | grep -iA2 audio
<KR> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<KR> 	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<KR> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<KR> 	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
<KR> --
<KR> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)
<KR> 	Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller
<KR> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<KR> 	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
<anderx> мдя
<diskin> во, так а что в /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save ?
<diskin> cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<anderx> NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller
<anderx> нету у него
<KR> Я имел виду нет поддержки по hdmi вывести звук
<KR> cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<KR> 1
<anderx> а у всех 0 почемуто)
<KR> Из-за этого щелчки?
<anderx> я те ссылку дал делай
<diskin> KR, для начала просто запишу туда 0 и послушай, поможет или нет
<diskin> *запиши
<KR> Да спасибо помогло
<KR> cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<KR> 0
<KR> Пока щелчков не ощущаю
<diskin> странно, что у меня нет щелчков и когда поставил там 1
<diskin> кстати по той ссылке описано, как сделать это изменение постоянным
<KR> Может из-за разных аудиочипов
<diskin> Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
<diskin> ну да, другой
<KR> Вы случайно не знаете как поставить видеодрайвер на Kali Linux?
<diskin> я с ним дела не имел
<KR> Да просто при установке не может найти headers
<anderx> !sgfxi > KR
<ubuntuhelp> KR, please see my private message
<diskin> надо поставить тогда kernel-headers наверно. а есть необходимость ставить драйвер из исходников?
<diskin> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<diskin> ух ты )
<anderx> а вобще средствами apt все должно ставится и так
<KR> Я когда через apt пишу установить apt-get install -y linux-headers-$(uname -r) он выдаёт ошибку
<diskin> какую?
<KR> E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.4.61
<KR> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.4.61'
<anderx> фигасе
<anderx> kali мертв ващето)
<anderx> там чето другое уже
<SergeyIT> а зачем кали?
<anderx> хацкеры
<anderx> же
<anderx> andrex@localhost ~ % uname -a
<anderx> Linux localhost 5.0.1 #1 SMP Mon Mar 11 23:02:59 +08 2019 x86_64 AMD Processor Model Unknown AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<anderx> KR: вобщем версии пакетов тебя на мысль не на толкнули что оно уже все?
<KR> Всмысле?
<anderx> протухло и умерло
<anderx> года 4 назад
<KR> Разве?
<anderx> да
<KR> Так Kali Linux он же до сихпор поддержывается и выходят новые релизы.
<anderx> а ты пробовал обновить?
<KR> Да когда обновил пакеты устанавливал видеодрайвер и была ошибка
<anderx> тобиш apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<anderx> а потом ребут)
<KR> Да
<diskin> может там просто пакет с хидерами иначе называется?
<diskin> apt-cache search headers
<anderx> да врятле
<anderx> ибо дебиановские репы
<diskin> apt-cache search linux-headers
<KR> Да я когда нашел heders и установил у меня после перезагрузки видеодрайвер не завелся и был черный экран
<anderx> !mint is <alias> kali
<ubuntuhelp> But mint already means something else!
<anderx> !mint is <alias> debian
<ubuntuhelp> But mint already means something else!
<anderx> хмм
<diskin> !mint
<ubuntuhelp> mint is reply Каналы ubuntu могут осущетсвлять помощь только по ubuntu и её офицальных сборок. У других дистрибутивов или клонов ubuntu свои пакеты и репозитории. по этому используйте их офицальные каналы поддержки.
<anderx> наиборот
<diskin> !kali
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kali'
<anderx> !kali is <alias> mint
<ubuntuhelp> But kali already means something else!
<anderx> пфф
<anderx> !kali
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kali'
<anderx> ubuntuhelp: тупой бот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> курсы повышения квалификации для ботов
<anderx> да посути limnoria надо ставить
<anderx> но всем пофиг
<anderx> ибо сам supybot мертв
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://hsto.org/webt/hm/1j/8r/hm1j8rv4v4tfuevoo-emfee5o-m.jpeg тонко?
<KR> Получается, что такая  E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.4.61 E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.4.61' ошибка из-за старых пакетов?
<anderx> из за отсутсвия онного
<anderx> и ваще
<anderx> @kick KR /join #kalilinux
<SergeyIT> а зачем ему кали он так и не сказал?
<anderx> школьнег
<anderx> если уж не смог осилить apt
<SergeyIT> да уж... это новое поколение (
<CHeRuBaEL> Hi, not have rus keyword, i testing my system, sorry :))
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток )))
<OnkelTem> Привет народ
<OnkelTem> По КДЕ вопросик. Не могу найти как заставить Konsole не спрашивать подтверждение при закрытии таба, если работает процесс
<OnkelTem> Я увверен что это было, я всё время это отключал
<OnkelTem> А сейчас вообще не могу найти. Несоклько раз прошёлся по настройкам. Какой-то идиотизм
<OnkelTem> Чё убрали они что-ли это?
<stas_sizonov[m]> полезная фича
<OnkelTem> М?
<stas_sizonov[m]> подтверждение при закрытии таба, если работает процесс
<OnkelTem> ага, очень. Иногда. Вот только мне не надо. Мне это мешает гораздо больше, чем способно помочь. Даже в теории
<OnkelTem> Если мне надо что-то запустить надолго, я в скрине это сделаю
<stas_sizonov[m]> я ктрл+д закрываю и мне так удобней, чем мышей клацать
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-16
<qfigure686d> здрасти
<qfigure686d> помощь небольшая нужна
<qfigure686d> как я могу запустить файл расширения сценарий shell
<qfigure686d> file:///home/qfigure686d/%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B8/VMware-Workstation-Full-15.0.3-12422535.x86_64.bundle
<andrex> chmod +x file && ./file
<andrex> bash file
<qfigure686d> а шрифт и цвет букв терминале как поменять можно?
<andrex> !faq > qfigure686d
<ubuntuhelp> qfigure686d, please see my private message
<andrex> в настройках терминала
<qfigure686d> все спасиб
<qfigure686d> а терминал папку загрузки на руском не видит?
<qfigure686d> чет у меня не получаеться прописать путь до файла
<andrex> все должен видеть
<andrex> если там пробелы то эранируй или пиши в "" весь путь
<qfigure686d> chmod +x file && ./file   я так понимаю имя FILE  это продолжения пути до файло должно?
<andrex> это права на файл
<andrex> а путь или файл ты там указываешь неважно если ты в дирректории с файлом
<qfigure686d> пишет
<qfigure686d> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к 'file': Нет такого файла или каталога
<andrex> укажи фал
<andrex> а не file
<andrex> levfq xenm xenm [jnm
<andrex> думай чуть чуть хоть
<qfigure686d> а приложения нету что ли открывать файлы сценария shell?
<andrex> есть
<andrex> но флаг исполняемого всеравно надо воткнуть
<qfigure686d> как приложение называется?
<andrex> никак
<qfigure686d> молодец х
<andrex> файловом менеджере правой кнопкой поставить разрешить выполнение или че там у тебя, применить и запускать из файлового менеджера
<andrex> / в свойствах файла
<andrex> и иди уже читать
<andrex> прописные истины
<andrex> ибо это ппц))
<qfigure686d> в интернете фуфло одно написанно
<qfigure686d> поделись ссылко где путнее че то написанно
<qfigure686d> правой кнопкой открыть файл в терминале, и чет ни что не происходит
<andrex> https://losst.ru/ustanovka-vmware-na-ubuntu-16-04
<qfigure686d> у меня lubuntu мож на ней как топо другому надо
<andrex> просто ты фигово ищеш или нифига читать не умеешь, про думать я уже и так понял
<andrex> все везде аналогично
<qfigure686d> а может у меня с интернетом что не так? ты это вариант нерасматриваешь?
<andrex> не рассматриваю ибо ты тут сидишь
<JohnDoe8> он намекает что у него гугол с цензурой.
<andrex> JohnDoe8,  не. он намекает что он не понимает что делает и не хочет понимать. ему надо готовую комманду чтобы было хорошо
<andrex> я в такое не играю)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-17
<guest-ttdjq1__> ОООО
<guest-ttdjq1__> Русские! Наконец то
<guest-ttdjq1__> Здравствуйте все. У меня есть несколько вопросов, ситуация аховая. К сожеланию надо отойти от пк
<qfigure686d> приветствую
<qfigure686d> помогите пожайлуста
<qfigure686d> язык системы русский пакет установле, но подсвечен серым как буд то его нет, и немогу на него переключится. как сделать можно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://hughski.com хорошо, но цена!
<qfigure686d> язык системы русский пакет установле, но подсвечен серым как буд то его нет, и немогу на него переключится. как сделать можно?
<qfigure686d> язык системы русский пакет установле, но подсвечен серым как буд то его нет, и немогу на него переключится. как сделать можно?
<qfigure686d> ребят. подскажите пжста. установлен пакет русского языка системы, но почему подсвечен серым цветом, как это исправить, не могу установить русский
<andrex> !l10n | qfigure686d
<ubuntuhelp> qfigure686d: Настройка языка и региональных стандартов, читать тут: https://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/русификация_ubuntu
<qfigure686d> а при переключении раскладки клавиатуры включаеться почему тоscroll lock.  Почему так?
<andrex> настроенно так что индикация загорается при переклчении расскладки убирается удалением grp_led:scroll в /etc/default/keyboard или в настройках расскладки
<andrex> сам скроллок не включается
<JohnDoe9> давным давно, когда на 1 двд выпускали по 3-4 фильма. для разделения и кодирования автоматом на офтопике использовал auto gordian knot. если кто помнит такое.
<JohnDoe9> была там в комплекте virtualdub, очень похожая на современный avidemux.
<JohnDoe9> если avidemux скормить двд, он может порезать по главам и каждую в отдельный файл закодить?
<Asklepij> virtualdub и сейчас норм на винде
<Asklepij> Под линух его и не было
<Asklepij> Лучше бы просто сделали нормальный видеоредактр для линуха, а не все эти OpenShot всякие
<JohnDoe9>  virtualdub в том комплекте был один из компонентов. просто было удобно скормить двд папку, задать 2-х проходное кодирование и на выходе утром получить отдельные авишки
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-14
<user217_> привет  . подскажите как называется приложение для мониторинга файловой системы
<user217_> с графическим интерфейсом
<user217_> (на сколько я помню оно раньше по умолчанию стояло в убунтах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется баобаб что ли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://pingvinus.ru/program/baobab оно?
<user217_> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет
<user217_> баобаб вцелом сканирует систему, а там - в разрезе временных отметок можно смотреть изменения
<user217_> сегодня - появился такой файл, вчера - такой и т.д
<JohnDoe_71Rus> такого не знаю
<user217_> мне кажется даже в описании старых релизов ей опинали как фичу
<user217_> кажется нашёл zeitgeist
